# MK "Happily Ever After" Dessert Party (Parties) Discussion



## GADisneyDad14

*Recent Links to Reviews/Experiences Posted in this or Other DIS Threads

Plaza Garden Dessert Party (the "Before" Party)*
@Magnoliafan - 8/17/2019
@BlueLion - 8/15/2019
@SaintsManiac - 7/4/2019
@only hope - 7/3/2019
@leiaorgana - 6/30/2019
@Cluelyss - 6/15/2019
@Kmc330 - 6/14/2019
@kwdw - 6/6/2019
@TheSpooph - 5/26/2019
@Smrtalec33 - 5/25/2019
@4Hawks - 5/10/2019
@DisneyDoesMyHair - 5/5/2019
@GreyStr0ke - 3/30/2019
@SaintsManiac - 3/3/2019
@Lease257 - 3/1/2019
@ConnecticutNonna - 2/10/2019
@GADisneyDad14 - 12/30/2018 (Early Show)
@Starbucks&PixieDust - 12/10/2018
@jaysmom4285 - 12/10/2018
@Shelbizzles - 12/8/2018
@mster425 - 11/24/2018
@Dav2205 - 11/19/2018
@melissa723 - 11/18/2018
@joules12 - 11/11/2018
@chelseabun76 - 11/10/2018
@BMAEC - 11/7/2018
@TinkSassy - 11/7/2018
@Dracarys - 11/4/2018
@B. Shoe - 10/23/2018
@kylenne - 10/23/2018
@B. Shoe - 10/22/2018
@haileymarie92 - 9/22/2018
@leebee - 9/?/2018
@HatboxHaint - 8/30/2018
@Luna81 - 8/26/2018
@bethbuchall - 8/7/2018
@tookydo - 8/3/2018
@TrixieBel - 8/2/2018
@apress - 7/25/2018
@tinkerhon - - 7/17/2018
@MinnieMSue - 7/6/2018
@Physics Guy - 7/4/2018 (includes alternative diet options)
@GaSleepingBeautyFan - 7/3/2018
@MBradley12 - 7/3/2018
@CookieandOatmeal - 6/25/2018
@tiffne - 6/24/2018
@Lsdolphin - 6/24/2018
@disny_luvr - 6/24/2018
@disny_luvr - 6/24/2018 (pics)
@ashmac8 - 6/23/2018
@Carol unsworth - 6/23/2018
@jimim - 6/23/2018
@Meglen - 6/20/2018
@mlnbabies - 6/20/2018
@jacksmommy - 6/19/2018
@erikawolf2004 - 6/19/2018
@Wdw1015 - 6/14/2018
@ErinF - 6/10/2018
@Cluelyss - 6/10/2018
@nursemelis374 - 6/5/2018
@mom2rtk - 6/5/2018
@Soph&HanMom - 6/5/2018
@msdroz - Early June
6/3/2018 - @corn princess
6/2/2018 - @athyng 
6/2/2018 - @irenep
_Note:  The reviews below were before introduction of the "After Party" offering, which now also shares the same garden viewing area as the Plaza Garden Dessert Party.  They were also before new menu offerings were added late May 2018.  _
4/2018 - @SpaceMtnGirl
4/29/2018 - @sjrec
4/2018 - @kniquy (seperate thread)
4/21/2018 - @vetrik
4/19/2018 - @DIS_AWC
4/13/2018 - @musika
4/10/2018 - @Greg Lembrich
3/13/2018 - @Aimeedyan
3/8/2018 - @AuroraMeansDawn
3/5/2018 - @Disneytam
3/4/2018 - @MonaMN


*Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party*
@QueenElinor - 5/25/2019
@3DisneyBuggs - 4/6/2019
@crazycheryl - 1/27/2019
@MamaMaleficent2016 - 1/14/2019
@123SA - 8/7/2018
@TinkerBellLiz - 6/21/2018
@kahluacream - 6/19/2018
4/23/2018 - @yulilin3
4/2018 - @MacMama0930
3/22/2018 - @KKMartinmom
@Lsdolphin
2/26/2018 - @LizzyS
​*After Fireworks Dessert Party*_ (party introduced 5/28/2018)_
@JeninTexas - 8/7/2019
@PrincessArlena'sDad - 7/3/2019
@princessebird - 5/31/2019
@mckennarose - 5/??/2019
@AngieInOH - 1/19/2019
@AllThingsMickey4 - 12/5/2018
@theostwalts - 12/1/2018
@DavidNYC - 11/11/2018
@pl71 - 11/11/2018
@Thmacs1 - 10/27/2018
@nkereina - 10/20/2018
@Amy11401 - 10/15/2018
@kat_lh - 10/10/2018 - DETAIL / PIC HEAVY
@HeadlessLegoMom - 9/26/2018
@dachsie - 9/22/2018
***@DisFam4 - **9/22/2018 - VERY DETAILED / PIC HEAVY REVIEW*
@GillianP1301 - 9/2/2018
@JayhawkFans - 7/29/2018
@cmarsh31 - 7/28/2018
@HopperFan - 7/25/2018
@HopperFan - View (or lack thereof) of OUAT from After Party Seating Area
@DisneyCowgirl - 7/6/2018
@StarShine3 - 7/3/2018
@dbrad - 7/1/2018
@mlnbabies - 6/20/2018
@AColeman - 6/7/2018
@supercarrie - 6/7/2018
@CMNJ - 5/28/2018
*(Most of the below was from an original post about the Plaza Garden Viewing dessert party from a few years ago)*
*Summary of MK Dessert Party Options*

Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing (started January 2017)
Disney Website Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...d-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party-plaza-view/
$69 adults / $41 children 3-9
Check-in 1.5 hours before fireworks

Description:  Desserts are served in the Tomorrowland Terrace restaurant area, after which you are escorted to the Plaza Garden East viewing area for fireworks.  Further details can be found in the first few posts of this thread.  Disney markets this as a “standing” viewing area. 

Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace
Disney Website Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...tomorrowland-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party/
$84 adults / $50 children 3-9
Check-in 1 hour before fireworks

Description:  First come, first-served tables mostly along the railing of the lower Tomorrowland Terrace.  You stay here to both eat desserts and watch fireworks. 

After Fireworks Dessert Party (Started 5/28/2018)
Disney Website Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...owland-terrace-after-fireworks-dessert-party/
$69 adults / $41 children 3-9
Check-in 1 hour before fireworks

Description of After Fireworks Event From Disney Provided to CMs (updated as of 5/22):

_Because of the popularity of the Fireworks Dessert Party at Magic Kingdom Park, we are expanding the experience starting May 28 so more Guests will be able to enjoy it. During the After Fireworks Dessert Party, Guests will delight in prime fireworks views from the Plaza Garden, followed by a delectable dessert party at Tomorrowland Terrace once the show has concluded. 

There is a limited number of guest reservations for the new After Fireworks Dessert Party to ensure that everyone viewing fireworks from the Plaza Garden area will have plenty of space and great views that we know are so important._

New Menu Debuted at All Parties 5/28/2018:
An enhanced menu will also debut May 28 at all Magic Kingdom dessert parties, which includes additional savory snacks such as spinach dip and house-made mini eggrolls, as well as the popular Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake from Liberty Tree Tavern.






*HEA Dessert Party Info  (original post from May 2017)*​I did the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing this past Saturday, the second night of the new Happily Ever After fireworks show.  I see a lot of posts around here asking about the two MK dessert party versions, so I figured with the new show this may be helpful/timely for folks.



Disney currently offers two 'versions' of the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party... this is what Disney calls them on their website, also links:

*Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing*
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...d-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party-plaza-view/

*Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace*
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/tomorrowland-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party/



Despite sharing the Tomorrowland Terrace name, they are really two totally separate events with no overlap whatsoever.

For the *Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace*, you are given a table along the railing of the lower area of Tomorrowland Terrace where you sit, eat, and stay for the fireworks.

For the *Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing*, you start with desserts in the upper Tomorrowland Terrace area, and then are escorted (at your leisure) to the Plaza Garden View area to watch the fireworks.

To help visualize the Plaza Garden Viewing area, here are some pics I took earlier in the day.

Disney was quick with the sign switch-over.  


Looking west towards Main Street.  The Plaza restaurant is on the left, hub/castle to the right.


The view from the "right" side of the Plaza Viewing area.  When I say "right" I mean as if you are looking at the castle, if that makes sense.


A panorama shot...


The following two photos were taken closer to show time, this one at 8:08PM.  You can see a few folks already grabbing a spot.  Moving to the Plaza Viewing area this early seems overkill to me, unless you're very passionate about your spot.


And this one at 8:10PM, looking back the other direction.  It's like a calm oasis in a growing sea of humanity!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

For the Garden Viewing party, you check in at the "upper level" portion of the Tomorrowland Terrace.  They give you a wristband and escort you into the area with a brief tour of the offerings.

There are abundant tables set up in this area, first come, first served.  You basically camp out here and enjoy desserts until you are ready to go over to the Plaza Garden viewing area.

For context, this was at 8:15PM.  (I purposely got there late)


A few more sets of tables over by the cash registers (for when the normal Tomorrowland Terrace QS is open).  It was certainly busy by this point but I had no problem getting a table. 


As you might expect, desserts are abundant!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Desserts continued...






On the right there are blank/plain cupcakes.  On the other side of this is "make your own cupcake" supplies... frosting, sprinkles, etc.  Fun for the kiddos. 


Ice cream with toppings. 


It's non-alcoholic... 


If you ask, they will give you a to-go cup so you can take a cup of coffee with you over to the Garden Viewing area.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

So whenever you are ready you just go back to the host/hostess stand and tell them you'd like to walk over to the Plaza Garden viewing area.  A CM (holding a light thingy) will walk you over.  There are a couple of other CMs monitoring the entrance to the Plaza Garden area.  Very smooth, efficient.

I migrated over about 8:35ish.  While all views/angles from the Plaza Garden Viewing area are going to be roughly the same, there are subtle differences in the view depending on where you are.  I know some folks like the back, some like the front, some in between.  There are planters and such that can be helpful to 'lean on' if that suits you.  Very much personal preference.

At this time most folks were sitting on the ground waiting, although plenty were standing too.  It had rained earlier that day and the fake grass was pretty wet, I'm sure that had something to do with it.

I was told later a CM would have gotten you a poncho to sit on, but not sure if that's accurate?

Anyways, this was 8:37PM, somewhere kind of towards the right of the viewing area...


This was all the way over to the left of the viewing area, closest to Main Street.


This was 8:38PM, still a decent amount of open grass there towards the middle/back.  I could move around relatively freely still.  It does fill in from here to show time, but I didn't feel it was too crowded on this particular night.  


More open real estate.  I think the 'smart money' goes to the back rail and leans.   


I settled on this spot, sort of towards the left/Main Street side.  I was aiming for as centered a castle view as I could get.  Didn't disappoint.  This was 8:56PM.


Show time... you did need to stand, not enough open space in front of you to make sitting a totally viable option and still see the castle well.


I could have moved a bit to get that light tower out of my direct view, but it looks worse in the photo than it did IRL.


Pics don't do the show justice....


I don't have many big shot photos, I wanted to take in the show and not have my face in the phone.


The end...


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Ok, maybe a few more fireworks pics 

 

 

 


So that's pretty much the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing in a nutshell.  I don't mind admitting my primary motivation for booking things like this is reserved fireworks viewing.  To me that has some value to it, I'm not just paying for a dessert buffet and drinks.

My preference is to roll in 8:15-8:30ish, grab a quick bite and cup of coffee, then watch the show.  So in that respect I enjoyed this setup.  No jockeying for space, no camping out.  Just a very pleasant evening.

As sad as I was to see Wishes go, I'm in the camp of folks totally blown away by this new show.  I had watched the prior night from Poly so had a general sense of the new show.  Seeing the in-park experience the next night - especially from this specific viewing location - was a phenomenal experience.   Two thumbs up from me.  

For years it seems the Tomorrowland Terrace version of this dessert party has been a pretty tough ticket.  I think HEA is going to flip the demand here big time - the Plaza Garden Viewing version is such a stronger viewing location, in my humble opinion.  Unless you really need/prefer to stay seated at a table or prefer being under a roof for weather purposes, I'd be hard-pressed not to recommend the Plaza Garden Viewing version if someone asked me for advice.

Well, I know this was long but I hope that helps those considering this offering. Sorry I don't have more fireworks shots, I was so into the show!

Happy to answer any questions, and thanks for following along!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

*NOTE - These pics are of the Tomorrowland Terrace version, not the Plaza Garden Viewing.  Posting these to contrast the viewing angles.*

Below is a pic of the Tomorrowland Terrace version taken Saturday night around 8:12ish.

This is a shell of the party from many years ago when this whole area was packed with tables.  Now it's limited to only a row right along the front.  If you do choose this version, everyone at least has a "front row" and no jockeying at the rail once the show starts.  And you're covered in case it rains, which does have some benefit for sure.

It's also a more limited number of guests than the Plaza Garden Viewing version, so feels a bit more relaxed, less chaotic.



Don't ask why I did two so close together, but I did this version back in April.  Here are some pics.


Not a bad view really.  Our table was nearly all the way to the right of the Tomorrowland Terrace.  The lower portion of the castle is blocked a bit by trees and such.  I'd be curious to try the new show from here, but my hunch is it's not quite as good.


This was Wishes, but it gives you a good sense of how off center the big bursts are from the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing angle.


Thanks again for reading!


----------



## MermaidMommy

Thanks so much for such detailed information and pictures! It's really helpful.


----------



## horse11

For the sit down version is it first come first serve for choice of tables or do they assign you a table?


----------



## danikoski

horse11 said:


> For the sit down version is it first come first serve for choice of tables or do they assign you a table?



Did it in February and it was first come first serve.


----------



## grannyminnie

Thanks so much for taking the time to detail it for us!!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

What a fabulous review!  Thank you so much!


----------



## ItsLayne

Thank you for the report! I was really curious what the view was like from this plaza garden reserved spot, so these picks help alot. Still not sure if I'll try to grab this or not for my first MK evening, but man it sounds so much more relaxed than having to stake out a good spot and having to watch the poor CMs trying to do crowd control in the other areas.

I'm sure I'll make my decision right after the plaza view sells out.


----------



## Daniela Rose

What a great, detailed review! Thank you so much for taking the time to do that. 

We're doing the plaza garden view in September. How would I manage with a double stroller?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

horse11 said:


> For the sit down version is it first come first serve for choice of tables or do they assign you a table?



I agree with @danikoski, I am pretty certain the Tomorrowland Terrace sit-down version is first come, first assigned.  Years ago they had assigned tables with little name plates on them, but that's not the case any more.  When I did this version back in April I arrived (purposely) late - 8:40ish if I'm not mistaken.  My table was nearly all the way to the right of the terrace which I'd say is probably an inferior location (in exaggerates the off-centered viewing of this location).  

It seemed like the CMs had filled tables from the left to the right (if standing looking at the castle from there).  I'm not sure but the left side viewing might be a bit better, and so arriving at a more prompt time may be helpful?  Not 100% sure about this though. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## ppjluvsdvc

Thank you so much!! I broke down and reserved this for the first week of June mostly for the reserved viewing.  Looking forward to seeing the new show and not have to jockey for a spot!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Daniela Rose said:


> What a great, detailed review! Thank you so much for taking the time to do that.
> 
> We're doing the plaza garden view in September. How would I manage with a double stroller?



Good question - I should have looked/paid attention!  I checked my photos again and it looks like people had strollers in the Plaza Garden Viewing area with them, so you can probably just roll it right in.  I don't think you can bring them into the upper terrace dessert area (it's someone tight on space and crowded), I suspect there is stroller parking somewhere nearby.


----------



## bethbuchall

Thank you! I've decided to do it!


----------



## mickeynut1

Thanks for the great review, love the pics .


----------



## RemyIsMyFave

Daniela Rose said:


> What a great, detailed review! Thank you so much for taking the time to do that.
> 
> We're doing the plaza garden view in September. How would I manage with a double stroller?



We went two weeks ago with our double umbrella stroller. During the dessert portion we parked it to the side near the check in station. As for the Plaza Garden, I am pretty sure It was a wide entrance gate. We didn't have any trouble getting it inside on the turf. Kids sat inside the stroller during the fireworks show.


----------



## EmptyNester

Thank you for this! We just booked it last night for our July trip. We have done the Epcot Sparkling Wine and Dessert and loved it so we wanted to try one at MK. We prefer the front view of the castle for viewing, so I believe we made the right choice.


----------



## alicat130

Interesting, it looks like almost all of the desserts have changed since we did the Wishes party a month ago. Only ones that look the same are the chocolate covered strawberries and oreo mickey.


----------



## ErinsMommy

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This is a shell of the party from many years ago when this whole area was packed with tables.  Now it's limited to only a row right along the front.  If you do choose this version, everyone at least has a "front row" and no jockeying at the rail once the show starts.  And you're covered in case it rains, which does have some benefit for sure.



So there are no tables at all in the middle - everyone is against the railing?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ErinsMommy said:


> So there are no tables at all in the middle - everyone is against the railing?



For the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing version, yes - only tables against the railing.


----------



## TimWarp

This is EXACTLY the information I wanted. Thanks so much!


----------



## DLmama

Thank you so much for your detailed review!  We booked this party yesterday for our trip in June.


----------



## danikoski

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I agree with @danikoski, I am pretty certain the Tomorrowland Terrace sit-down version is first come, first assigned.  Years ago they had assigned tables with little name plates on them, but that's not the case any more.  When I did this version back in April I arrived (purposely) late - 8:40ish if I'm not mistaken.  My table was nearly all the way to the right of the terrace which I'd say is probably an inferior location (in exaggerates the off-centered viewing of this location).
> 
> It seemed like the CMs had filled tables from the left to the right (if standing looking at the castle from there).  I'm not sure but the left side viewing might be a bit better, and so arriving at a more prompt time may be helpful?  Not 100% sure about this though.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Yes, they fill left to right. We were the fourth table from the left and had a pretty good view. No trees blocking, could easily see projections for Once Upon a Time, and the fireworks view was great. Although, if I didn't have my mom with me who wanted a seat, I'd do the plaza garden view in a heartbeat. View would be much better than the terrace. But my mom really wanted a seat and it was my treat to her.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

danikoski said:


> Yes, they fill left to right. We were the fourth table from the left and had a pretty good view. No trees blocking, could easily see projections for Once Upon a Time, and the fireworks view was great. Although, if I didn't have my mom with me who wanted a seat, I'd do the plaza garden view in a heartbeat. View would be much better than the terrace. But my mom really wanted a seat and it was my treat to her.



Awesome,


----------



## patrickpiteo

Awesome post thanks !


----------



## gap2368

Daniela Rose said:


> What a great, detailed review! Thank you so much for taking the time to do that.
> 
> We're doing the plaza garden view in September. How would I manage with a double stroller?


you will be fine with a double stroller this is the same FP viewing area that they used about a year ago, and I have seen a number of dubble stroller in there, depending on the day your kids might do better standing to see, but as fair as getting the stroller in and out of the area and up to the dessert part that is not problem


----------



## ELSA711

any AP discounts for these?


----------



## stace1214

Thanks for the awesome review! We booked it for my son's birthday in September, I can't wait! I wasn't sure the money would be worth it at the time, but it definitely seems like it is.


----------



## bizeemom4

I was there on Saturday night too. I see that you captured the Dad who lifted his bigger kid onto his shoulders. I must have been standing about 3 feet to your right. The dad and kid are in all of my pictures.

I showed up super early and they tried to stick me in the alcove. They said all the tables for 1 and 2 were being assigned there. There is no view, no airflow and it feels yucky. So I left to go use my Buzz FP. If there's no incentive to show up early to get a nicer table in the main area, I'm not going to. I went and rode Buzz, came back and all the alcove tables for 2 were full. They assigned me a lovely little table along the wall that has a nice airflow and is good for people watching. I see myself in green in one of your pics.

Saturday night's show was much more crowded than the last Wishes show. I did that one on Thursday. I was surprised. I thought it would be the other way around. All in all, I'll do it every time I go. There's nothing like showing up 15 minutes early and not having someone's sweaty body throwing heat all over you. Haha.


----------



## wdwnut61

DD and I have an adr for the Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party for next Saturday. We're so excited to see HEA. The pictures and reviews are so helpful.  We haven't done the dessert party for a few years. It's much nicer now that the only tables are against the railing. Must make sure to get there early.


----------



## DisneyWorldbuff

Thank you! I just booked for my birthday. Looking even more forward to it now thanks to your lovely review.


----------



## gap2368

so how are you all booking I am seeing nothing open at all on the website do I need to call to book


----------



## BLLB

Great information.  Thank you so much!


----------



## mermaids1960

What a great review, can someone in a wheelchair or mobility scooter go into both


----------



## gap2368

mermaids1960 said:


> What a great review, can someone in a wheelchair or mobility scooter go into both


yes you can get in to both with a wheel chair or ECV


----------



## mermaids1960

gap2368 said:


> yes you can get in to both with a wheel chair or ECV


Thank you, if I need a seat I can sit on my old Mums Lap


----------



## EmptyNester

gap2368 said:


> so how are you all booking I am seeing nothing open at all on the website do I need to call to book



I was able to book it through dining online by clicking on the "Check availability" once I selected that specific Dessert party. It asks you to pick a time and then from there you can book it like you would a regular dining reservation.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Daniela Rose

gap2368 said:


> so how are you all booking I am seeing nothing open at all on the website do I need to call to book



I booked online. Select the date that is avail (not offfered every night for some months). It will come up with just one time if it's available. It now time comes up, it's booked for that night.


----------



## loves to dive

What a great detailed review.  I did the old party years ago when you had assigned tables but they allowed people to get up and stand at the railing, which then blocked the view of the people at the tables.   I swore then to never do it again as I'm not a big dessert eater.   I do wish they would do one of these with appetizer type snacks instead of desserts, I'd be all over that.   I'm not sure it's worth the price for me to just get a good view of the show since I know I would only eat one dessert.  Last time we did it, we purposely didn't eat anything after noon and this was going to be sort of our pre-supper.  My then DIL was a big sweet eater, my son and myself not so much.   I ate maybe parts of two things, my son at one thing and she ate a number of things.   I'm guessing you could get there kind of early and stand at the rail in the back outside of the viewing area?   I know sometimes they block those areas off for walkways.  I'm height challenged so these project type shows are just not worth the wait for me since some tall man with a kid on his shoulders always muscles his way in at the last minute.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

I posted this in another thread but nobody responded, but when we to the Plaza Garden View Dessert Party on 4/17 (the day after Easter), the area was bisected by a piece of duct tape or something.  The Dessert Party people had the right side of the Plaza Garden, if you are looking at the Castle. The interior side, where I sat last year with a FP and that has a more centered view, was open seating. We asked the CM at the gate about it on the way to the Tomorrowland Terrace for the Dessert part of the evening.  The CM said confirmed that it was open seating (there was already people there), but couldn't really offer any reason why half of the area was off limits to the dessert party people. I thought this was a little odd, but didn't really want to delve into it, as I was having the Best Magic Kingdom Day Ever!  The view was great, although not as great as the previous year with the FP - I'd post pictures if I could figure it out...Has anyone else experienced this? I figured maybe it wasn't sold out? But it was the day after a major holiday and it was super tough to get the ADR so I'd be surprised if it wasn't sold out - we originally could only get the Terrace party, but eventually was able to get the Plaza View about a week or so before.  But anywho, it was a lovely evening...

ETA: Meant to add - that's a great review - very helpful, @GADisneyDad14!  Maybe you could put a link in your signature or something - people ask about the differences in the parties all that time!


----------



## czmom

I'm trying to book this for November, but I guess the dates aren't loaded. Surely it's not sold out....


----------



## TheFloatingBear

loves to dive said:


> What a great detailed review.  I did the old party years ago when you had assigned tables but they allowed people to get up and stand at the railing, which then blocked the view of the people at the tables.   I swore then to never do it again as I'm not a big dessert eater.   I do wish they would do one of these with appetizer type snacks instead of desserts, I'd be all over that.   I'm not sure it's worth the price for me to just get a good view of the show since I know I would only eat one dessert.  Last time we did it, we purposely didn't eat anything after noon and this was going to be sort of our pre-supper.  My then DIL was a big sweet eater, my son and myself not so much.   I ate maybe parts of two things, my son at one thing and she ate a number of things.   I'm guessing you could get there kind of early and stand at the rail in the back outside of the viewing area?   I know sometimes they block those areas off for walkways.  I'm height challenged so these project type shows are just not worth the wait for me since some tall man with a kid on his shoulders always muscles his way in at the last minute.



I agree - I wish they offered more appetizers! The desserts were great, but I find it tough to eat a lot of it.  We had gone to Trader Sam's earlier in the evening and had appetizers and tiki drinks for a "light" supper, so we did as much damage as we could at the dessert party, but it is a lot of sweets!


----------



## eastendlights

czmom said:


> I'm trying to book this for November, but I guess the dates aren't loaded. Surely it's not sold out....



No and October has not been loaded yet either.


----------



## deserrai

Thank you so much for the review! I have this booked in July and have been wondering how it worked exactly. You've been so helpful.


----------



## gap2368

EmptyNester said:


> I was able to book it through dining online by clicking on the "Check availability" once I selected that specific Dessert party. It asks you to pick a time and then from there you can book it like you would a regular dining reservation.
> 
> Hope that helps.


this is how I have booked the last 2 but I can not find any times for anything as fair out as I can see I am just doing random dates now to see what I can see, I really want to do it New Years even, So if any one has any tips on getting it for New Years eve let me know

also you can book up to 180 before so if I want to do this New Years even I can book at 7am EST on July 31 ( is this right) the last two I did was at the end of April so not that hard to get


----------



## GADisneyDad14

bizeemom4 said:


> I was there on Saturday night too. I see that you captured the Dad who lifted his bigger kid onto his shoulders. I must have been standing about 3 feet to your right. The dad and kid are in all of my pictures.
> 
> I showed up super early and they tried to stick me in the alcove. They said all the tables for 1 and 2 were being assigned there. There is no view, no airflow and it feels yucky. So I left to go use my Buzz FP. If there's no incentive to show up early to get a nicer table in the main area, I'm not going to. I went and rode Buzz, came back and all the alcove tables for 2 were full. They assigned me a lovely little table along the wall that has a nice airflow and is good for people watching. I see myself in green in one of your pics.
> 
> Saturday night's show was much more crowded than the last Wishes show. I did that one on Thursday. I was surprised. I thought it would be the other way around. All in all, I'll do it every time I go. There's nothing like showing up 15 minutes early and not having someone's sweaty body throwing heat all over you. Haha.



LOL!  Too funny.  I tried to fuzz out faces that were readily visible, if you want me to take off that pic I can!


----------



## ArielSRL

I booked this immediately after watching the online version of HEA on Friday night. I too plan to get there around 8/8:15. We may try for the back rail as we'll have the short people (3 & 5 yr old). I was going to ask about strollers but it seems that you did see some in the viewing area?

Thanks for the report!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ArielSRL said:


> I booked this immediately after watching the online version of HEA on Friday night. I too plan to get there around 8/8:15. We may try for the back rail as we'll have the short people (3 & 5 yr old). I was going to ask about strollers but it seems that you did see some in the viewing area?
> 
> Thanks for the report!



Yeah, definitely strollers in the Plaza Garden Viewing area now that I look more at my pics.  You do have to park them outside of the dessert area though.

This is probably obvious and not sure why I just thought of this but a bonus for those of us with smaller kids is that there are restrooms very close to the Plaza Garden Viewing area.  My DS has a tendency to have to go RIGHT when the show is about to start, which can really put you in a bind if you're stuck in the hub.  Doing something like this takes the stress out of that part for me!

(BTW,  for the fixed highway....)


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

RemyIsMyFave said:


> We went two weeks ago with our double umbrella stroller. During the dessert portion we parked it to the side near the check in station. As for the Plaza Garden, I am pretty sure It was a wide entrance gate. We didn't have any trouble getting it inside on the turf. Kids sat inside the stroller during the fireworks show.


Did you just have to make sure you found a spot towards the front of the garden area for the stroller viewing to work? I'm debating this for our October trip with twin 5-year-olds. Letting them sit down would be much easier on us (we wouldn't ever do "shoulder kids" but would hold them on a hip if needed), but I would want to make sure they could see though.


----------



## gap2368

DisneyWillow1975 said:


> Did you just have to make sure you found a spot towards the front of the garden area for the stroller viewing to work? I'm debating this for our October trip with twin 5-year-olds. Letting them sit down would be much easier on us (we wouldn't ever do "shoulder kids" but would hold them on a hip if needed), but I would want to make sure they could see though.


when I went the last week of April every one sat so you would have no problems seeing not sure if they have more people now that HEA is there or if they have more people during the busy times. you can ask the CM if you when you are there if there is enough room for every one to sit


----------



## daisydee43

Thanks so much! We booked this yesterday and I'm so excited after reading your review!


----------



## MermaidMommy

Is there still cheese and fruit at the party? I know they added it when they revamped the Wishes party, but I didn't see any in the pictures.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MermaidMommy said:


> Is there still cheese and fruit at the party? I know they added it when they revamped the Wishes party, but I didn't see any in the pictures.



Yes, sorry - that's one thing I didn't get a pic of.  There was a small table with two types of cheeses.  I don't recall seeing any fruit, but it's possible I missed it?  The 'stations' aren't all together, they are sort of in different spots around the upper terrace area.


----------



## MermaidMommy

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yes, sorry - that's one thing I didn't get a pic of.  There was a small table with two types of cheeses.  I don't recall seeing any fruit, but it's possible I missed it?  The 'stations' aren't all together, they are sort of in different spots around the upper terrace area.


Thanks!


----------



## Abigail Broughton

GADisneyDad14 said:


> *NOTE - These pics are of the Tomorrowland Terrace version, not the Plaza Garden Viewing.  Posting these to contrast the viewing angles.*
> 
> Below is a pic of the Tomorrowland Terrace version taken Saturday night around 8:12ish.
> 
> This is a shell of the party from many years ago when this whole area was packed with tables.  Now it's limited to only a row right along the front.  If you do choose this version, everyone at least has a "front row" and no jockeying at the rail once the show starts.  And you're covered in case it rains, which does have some benefit for sure.
> 
> It's also a more limited number of guests than the Plaza Garden Viewing version, so feels a bit more relaxed, less chaotic.
> View attachment 237497
> 
> 
> Don't ask why I did two so close together, but I did this version back in April.  Here are some pics.
> View attachment 237501
> 
> Not a bad view really.  Our table was nearly all the way to the right of the Tomorrowland Terrace.  The lower portion of the castle is blocked a bit by trees and such.  I'd be curious to try the new show from here, but my hunch is it's not quite as good.
> View attachment 237500
> 
> This was Wishes, but it gives you a good sense of how off center the big bursts are from the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing angle.
> View attachment 237502
> 
> Thanks again for reading!


Thank you for the great advice, photos and information we are booked!


----------



## cooperams

Did you stay for the projection show afterwards?  I heard that this area opens up to everyone after HEA is over.  Can you comment on that?  If you stayed, did it get crowded?


----------



## RachaelA

My daughter laid down and could see fine last week granted it was Wishes and not happily ever after. She did that also though for the projection show after the fireworks and only missed the very bottom of the projections and said it was fine.


cooperams said:


> Did you stay for the projection show afterwards?  I heard that this area opens up to everyone after HEA is over.  Can you comment on that?  If you stayed, did it get crowded?


we stayed after Wishes last Monday in the garden. It was pretty much empty for the projection show after. We were one of like 3 families in there.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

cooperams said:


> Did you stay for the projection show afterwards?  I heard that this area opens up to everyone after HEA is over.  Can you comment on that?  If you stayed, did it get crowded?



I didn't.  We booked it to BTMR to use a FP, then booked it back to watch OUAT (missed the first few minutes of it).  We watched from the hub, not crowded at all.  Doesn't surprise me what @RachaelA said about the garden viewing area being empty for it.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

cooperams said:


> Did you stay for the projection show afterwards?  I heard that this area opens up to everyone after HEA is over.  Can you comment on that?  If you stayed, did it get crowded?



I think it does open up to everyone. FWIW, we stayed for it on our night and it wasn't very crowded. People definitely came in, but more seemed to leave and head for the exit than come into the area...


----------



## Surgie2

Thank you so much for this detailed info and all the pictures! So if the dates for this are not available at 180 days out, do you just have to keep checking several times a day online to see if dates have been loaded into the system? I want to book in July for our January visit...it sure would be nice if all ADRs were available at 180 days


----------



## grumpy28

Thank you for posting this review! Just plunked down my money for my July stay because of it!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

LOL - Well, I hope those that booked don't come back here and at me if you don't enjoy it!  Thanks again to everyone for reading.


----------



## princessemsmom

@GADisneyDad14 Thank you so much for this review!  I booked this past weekend for next Tuesday and now I am so happy I did!  Thanks for all your info - both here and in the Poly and CL threads!!

4 More Days!!!


----------



## rcraw45425

Thanks so much for posting this! We did Plaza with the old show in March and wound up arriving around 8:15 (stuck on Haunted Mansion). They escorted us to our table and we had a few treats and then they hustled us out between 8:30 & 8:40. The desserts were a little different too, no macarons and no strawberries. glad that I booked this for next month so that we can see the new show without being squashed!


----------



## ArielSRL

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yeah, definitely strollers in the Plaza Garden Viewing area now that I look more at my pics. You do have to park them outside of the dessert area though.


Thank you!



GADisneyDad14 said:


> This is probably obvious and not sure why I just thought of this but a bonus for those of us with smaller kids is that there are restrooms very close to the Plaza Garden Viewing area. My DS has a tendency to have to go RIGHT when the show is about to start, which can really put you in a bind if you're stuck in the hub. Doing something like this takes the stress out of that part for me!


Good to know!



GADisneyDad14 said:


> (BTW,  for the fixed highway....)


Yep, thumbs up to that!


----------



## ColoradoMom!!

Thank you sooo much!  You have no idea how much this helps those of us who are trying to decide.

And again, my apologies for creating a new thread today, asking for this very info.  I look everyday at this forum, and don't know how I missed it!


----------



## deedubb

Thanks for a great review.  Did they have pita bread with dip?  That was the best part of the Star Wars party IMO.  I could only take so much of the sweets.

Planning to book this for our next trip to avoid the mayhem.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ColoradoMom!! said:


> Thank you sooo much!  You have no idea how much this helps those of us who are trying to decide.
> 
> And again, my apologies for creating a new thread today, asking for this very info.  I look everyday at this forum, and don't know how I missed it!



Thanks for the kind words. Stuff happens so fast on the DIS (and at Disney) it's nearly impossible to keep up.  Strike that, it IS impossible to keep up.  That's why I spend timing coming around here - always something new to learn.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

deedubb said:


> Thanks for a great review.  Did they have pita bread with dip?  That was the best part of the Star Wars party IMO.  I could only take so much of the sweets.
> 
> Planning to book this for our next trip to avoid the mayhem.



I did not see any pita bread with dip.  Pretty much only desserts and cheeses.

I did the Star Wars Dessert Party in Feb 2016 - that party had MUCH more substantial offerings (and alcohol) than the MK versions.  The MK dessert party is relatively basic compared to both SW and Illumuniations dessert parties, IMHO.  To me, both of those were better "premium events" overall.  But MK is cheaper (I think, I have not compared prices recently) and offers huge locational advantages for the premier WDW nighttime entertainment show, so that balances it out a bit, if that makes sense.


----------



## Amy&Dan

Thank you for this detailed review and pictures!  You sold me, I just booked it and cannot wait.  In 2015 we used fastpasses to sit in this area several times and were so disappointed when they did away with that.  To pay $177 bites but I did it anyway!


----------



## StephandDick

Thanks for the review! We plan to skip the Christmas party & do this instead.


----------



## Lesley Wake

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The MK dessert party is relatively basic compared to both SW and Illumuniations dessert parties, IMHO.  To me, both of those were better "premium events" overall.  But MK is cheaper (I think, I have not compared prices recently) and offers huge locational advantages for the premier WDW nighttime entertainment show, so that balances it out a bit, if that makes sense.


That is good news for us! We will be doing the HEA dessert party on Monday and then the SW party on Friday (I love desserts, fireworks, Star Wars, and Disney, so couldn't pick between them). I'm happy that the "better" party will be second, so I'm not disappointed with the HEA one! 

I also loved the photos you posted of the food! I am such an overplanner, I was trying to figure out what will be served. I know things can change between now and September, but it calms me seeing all this info!


----------



## tiggercrew

Thank you so much for the very detailed review. Your pics and post were very informative.


----------



## FrancoFun

We book the dessert party when planning our July trip earlier this year, and the review makes me super happy we did. I likely won't eat a ton due to a bunch of food sensitivities, but the reserved viewing is well worth our money.


----------



## Momtwofour

This post helped me make my decision and I booked terrace viewing for June! We sat there when they had the FP for Wishes and really liked it. I booked this as a surprise for my Mom, daughter, son and granddaughter! Cant wait!


----------



## danikoski

FrancoFun said:


> We book the dessert party when planning our July trip earlier this year, and the review makes me super happy we did. I likely won't eat a ton due to a bunch of food sensitivities, but the reserved viewing is well worth our money.



Contact Disney about your food issues. They worked with my mom, who is diabetic (she still wanted to do the dessert party). There was definitely fruit in February, and they had a sugar free sorbet that was awesome, and my mom ate a lot of cheese. She also ate a couple of desserts after I recommended a couple after taste testing.


----------



## KCMiller

Were you allowed to take any of the desserts to the viewing area with you, to enjoy with your to-go cup of coffee?  I think I'll be booking this for our upcoming trip!


----------



## emi6891

Just popping in to say to anyone thinking about it, the dessert parties are definitely a good choice to consider. For me, the only downside is the cost. We did the Wishes garden view on 5/7 as our goodbye to the show and it was great! We had a bad experience in the hub a few years ago with rude people coming to stand in front of us just as the show started and wanted to make our last Wishes special.
We enjoyed all the desserts and there was also fruit and cheese. I find it interesting that some of the desserts in the pictures changed a little in just a few weeks, but maybe because it's a new show? We didn't go to the viewing area until maybe 5-10 minutes prior to showtime. We were able to sit for the entire show which was so nice. I guess that depends on the crowds and weather though. Don't know if projections for HEA make it better to stand now.

We sat towards to the back of the viewing area and had a great view IMO


ETA:
In case anyone is wondering, you can leave the tomorrowland terrace area after being checked in since they give out wristbands to identify you. After checking in, I left to ride SM with a FP and had no trouble getting back in. Also, the bathroom right outside towards the plaza restaurant is a better option than the one in tomorrowland terrace


----------



## mike0035

Are you able to use AP or DVC discount on the dessert party?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

KCMiller said:


> Were you allowed to take any of the desserts to the viewing area with you, to enjoy with your to-go cup of coffee?  I think I'll be booking this for our upcoming trip!



Not sure about taking desserts with you.  It's not really setup for that.  But it wouldn't surprise me if some crafty folks with bags make a little 'stash' for later.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mike0035 said:


> Are you able to use AP or DVC discount on the dessert party?



No, unless I'm mistaken no AP discount.


----------



## Momtwofour

emi6891 said:


> Just popping in to say to anyone thinking about it, the dessert parties are definitely a good choice to consider. For me, the only downside is the cost. We did the Wishes garden view on 5/7 as our goodbye to the show and it was great! We had a bad experience in the hub a few years ago with rude people coming to stand in front of us just as the show started and wanted to make our last Wishes special.
> We enjoyed all the desserts and there was also fruit and cheese. I find it interesting that some of the desserts in the pictures changed a little in just a few weeks, but maybe because it's a new show? We didn't go to the viewing area until maybe 5-10 minutes prior to showtime. We were able to sit for the entire show which was so nice. I guess that depends on the crowds and weather though. Don't know if projections for HEA make it better to stand now.
> View attachment 238026
> We sat towards to the back of the viewing area and had a great view IMO
> View attachment 238027
> 
> ETA:
> In case anyone is wondering, you can leave the tomorrowland terrace area after being checked in since they give out wristbands to identify you. After checking in, I left to ride SM with a FP and had no trouble getting back in. Also, the bathroom right outside towards the plaza restaurant is a better option than the one in tomorrowland terrace


The price was the only thing holding me back but after thinking about it and knowing we most likely won't be back for 2 years I decided it was well worth it. We will also have my mom with us who is almost 77 and has some mobility issues so not having to fight for a spot and just being able to relax and enjoy the experience is more the worth it!!


----------



## FrancoFun

danikoski said:


> Contact Disney about your food issues. They worked with my mom, who is diabetic (she still wanted to do the dessert party). There was definitely fruit in February, and they had a sugar free sorbet that was awesome, and my mom ate a lot of cheese. She also ate a couple of desserts after I recommended a couple after taste testing.



How did you contact them? For dining I put a note in my reservations, but that wasn't an option for the dessert party. Did you have to call?


----------



## quakechicago

Awesome review! You helped me make up my mind!


----------



## danikoski

FrancoFun said:


> How did you contact them? For dining I put a note in my reservations, but that wasn't an option for the dessert party. Did you have to call?



Contact: special.diets@disneyworld.com

They should be able to help you out. I'd also contact them the day of the dessert party as well. We had a little bit of confusion, but it got straightened out, but we had to wait a little longer for the sugar free dessert.


----------



## FrancoFun

danikoski said:


> Contact: special.diets@disneyworld.com
> 
> They should be able to help you out. I'd also contact them the day of the dessert party as well. We had a little bit of confusion, but it got straightened out, but we had to wait a little longer for the sugar free dessert.



Thank you!


----------



## MyHappyPlace17

Apologies if this has been asked and answered somewhere else, but is it possible that this event has already sold out for October?  The dates are showing up but it comes up with no availability.  I looked at many other dates even as close as a few weeks from now and through the crowded summer months and there is availability so it seemed odd that October is already sold out.


----------



## serenitygr

MyHappyPlace17 said:


> Apologies if this has been asked and answered somewhere else, but is it possible that this event has already sold out for October?  The dates are showing up but it comes up with no availability.  I looked at many other dates even as close as a few weeks from now and through the crowded summer months and there is availability so it seemed odd that October is already sold out.


Same for us- our whole 2 weeks in October shows zero availability, but there are openings right up to that point...


----------



## lovethattink

Great review! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ArielSRL

MyHappyPlace17 said:


> Apologies if this has been asked and answered somewhere else, but is it possible that this event has already sold out for October?  The dates are showing up but it comes up with no availability.  I looked at many other dates even as close as a few weeks from now and through the crowded summer months and there is availability so it seemed odd that October is already sold out.





serenitygr said:


> Same for us- our whole 2 weeks in October shows zero availability, but there are openings right up to that point...


I'm fairly certain they just haven't loaded those into the system yet. Keep watching.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MyHappyPlace17 said:


> Apologies if this has been asked and answered somewhere else, but is it possible that this event has already sold out for October?  The dates are showing up but it comes up with no availability.  I looked at many other dates even as close as a few weeks from now and through the crowded summer months and there is availability so it seemed odd that October is already sold out.



October is full of MNSSHP's, that may be having some influence.  I'm not sure if they have the same dessert party offering during those nights or not?

Also, I've read that if dessert party times/dates aren't showing up, it is likely that the fireworks time for that date has not been fully determined.  Not sure if that is accurate or not, but could explain the seemingly late loading of ADR slots for this.  Again, not 100% certain that is accurate, just something I read on here.


----------



## mickey1968

Thanks for the great reviews @GADisneyDad14. I have booked this for July 5 to watch my first showing of HEA. I have never done one of the dessert parties but I think it will be fun. Last fall when I was there I was able to sit in the grassy area and it was great for both the projection show and Hallowishes. That is it was great until time to stand up again! lol!

EDIT: Oh, and I am another who would love it if they had some savory offerings. Just a big ol' tray of Casey's Corn Dog Nuggets would be awesome!!


----------



## MyHappyPlace17

Thanks so much for all the great info sharing.  Guess we'll just keep checking!


----------



## bizeemom4

How do I book for July 3rd? Nothing's available for the regular party. Is there a special, even more money, version?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

bizeemom4 said:


> How do I book for July 3rd? Nothing's available for the regular party. Is there a special, even more money, version?



They do the special July 4th fireworks on the 3rd too.  I don't know this for sure but I suspect if it's not showing up on the website there might not be a dessert party that night.  But I'm merely guessing there, so could be wrong.


----------



## bizeemom4

GADisneyDad14 said:


> They do the special July 4th fireworks on the 3rd too.  I don't know this for sure but I suspect if it's not showing up on the website there might not be a dessert party that night.  But I'm merely guessing there, so could be wrong.



Yes. The same holiday show on the 3rd and 4th. Just wanted to see it on the 3rd and do Illums on the 4th. There are no times yet for fireworks on the 3rd so maybe they are holding off on selling parties?


----------



## yoda22

Thank you so much for this review - super helpful information and pics!!


----------



## NuJoy

This is a wonderfully informative review.  Really appreciate it!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Are all these people at the Plaza party?  Seems like a lot of people.  Great, helpful review.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Dan Murphy said:


> Are all these people at the Plaza party?  Seems like a lot of people.  Great, helpful review.



Yes, they are.  I'm standing towards the west side looking back at pretty much the bulk of the garden area.  Not sure the capacity but it can definitely hold a good number of people.  It does feel full, but not shoulder-to-shoulder.  It's a little tough to see but you can make out how much "clear ground" there is, which I think was roughly 15 minutes to show time if I remember correctly.  

Thanks for the note.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Thanks, GADD


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Dan Murphy said:


> Thanks, GADD



Actually, the more I look at my pic you do definitely see some people in the background / on the fringes of my photo that aren't necessarily in the dessert party viewing area.  It's a tough angle in that respect.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Thank you! I'm doing this in September and already have it booked.


----------



## stink

Thank you for posting. Have booked for my Sept trip and you review confirms my decision to keep the reservation.  Am super excited !!!


----------



## disneydreamer781

So many dessert parties, so little time. Keeping my fingers crossed that October dates open up soon.


----------



## Missypyxi

Edited because I wrote my whole post based on the fact that I booked terrace view when I booked plaza.  I'm curious whether MIL could stay at the dessert party and enjoy a chair rather than heading over to the plaza? Or do they kick you out?


----------



## rcraw45425

Missypyxi said:


> I have the terrace view booked for the end of June, and I'd love to see some more pics from that perspective. We did the plaza view fastpasses for Wishes the last time we went (2 years ago, I think?) and were disappointed by the light posts and other objects and people obscuring our view. MIL is short, and DS is, too, of course, so they had trouble finding a good spot. Hopefully the seats at Tomorrowland will be a welcome break and the angle won't be weird, since it's the only night we'll get to see it.


With Plaza view now there are CM's that make anyone dawdling in front of the viewing area keep moving.


----------



## Missypyxi

It was mostly others who were in the same viewing area that they had trouble seeing over.


----------



## ItsLayne

I bit the bullet and booked a plaza view on 6/2 thanks to this review. Just wanted to verify - is it okay to show up at the dessert party closer to 8:15? seems like 7:45 is a bit early, and I'd rather have the flexibility to grab one more ride before heading over there. Either way, not having to worry about staking a spot out super early will be a definite plus.


----------



## jaysmom4285

You can go in whenever you want.  It's just a matter of how much time you want to enjoy the desserts.  Totally up to you.


----------



## Dawnywog

Thank you so much for such a detailed review. I have Asperger's and was kind of dreading the new fireworks show. I get anxious and panick a bit if I'm crammed in with people. We usually watched Wishes from Fantasyland and that was great. With the new show I knew we'd have to be in front of the castle to see all the projections and I was really worried about having a meltdown. I knew about the dessert party but didn't really consider it because new/unknown things cause me great anxiety. None of the other reviews I read gave enough details for me to feel comfortable that I would know EXACTLY what goes on. I need to visualize things in my head before I do them so I can know what to do and how to act.
After reading your review I went ahead and booked this for my September trip. It actually made me a little tear-eyed knowing i can't just enjoy the fireworks without the risk of a crowd-induced meltdown. Reviews like yours make it possible for people like me to be able to have successful trips to Disney World. I love fireworks and I can't express how much this means to me. From the bottom of my heart thank you.


----------



## ABCastillo

What a great review!  Thank you!


----------



## maxiesmom

Thanks for the great review.  I did the first version of the dessert party, and it is shocking how little seating they now have down by the railings.  It was wall to wall tables before.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Dawnywog said:


> Thank you so much for such a detailed review. I have Asperger's and was kind of dreading the new fireworks show. I get anxious and panick a bit if I'm crammed in with people. We usually watched Wishes from Fantasyland and that was great. With the new show I knew we'd have to be in front of the castle to see all the projections and I was really worried about having a meltdown. I knew about the dessert party but didn't really consider it because new/unknown things cause me great anxiety. None of the other reviews I read gave enough details for me to feel comfortable that I would know EXACTLY what goes on. I need to visualize things in my head before I do them so I can know what to do and how to act.
> After reading your review I went ahead and booked this for my September trip. It actually made me a little tear-eyed knowing i can't just enjoy the fireworks without the risk of a crowd-induced meltdown. Reviews like yours make it possible for people like me to be able to have successful trips to Disney World. I love fireworks and I can't express how much this means to me. From the bottom of my heart thank you.


This says it all.  Great!!!  's     Hope you have a great time.


----------



## DisneyWillow1975

Thank you again for this review. Thanks to your information, I was able to talk my husband into this one for our October trip. Hoping they are released soon so I can get this one booked!


----------



## Eean

I just booked the dessert party for our trip on August 1.  We normally don't stay for fireworks because I hate crowds.  My teenage son is very excited about the desserts!


----------



## danikoski

Dawnywog said:


> Thank you so much for such a detailed review. I have Asperger's and was kind of dreading the new fireworks show. I get anxious and panick a bit if I'm crammed in with people. We usually watched Wishes from Fantasyland and that was great. With the new show I knew we'd have to be in front of the castle to see all the projections and I was really worried about having a meltdown. I knew about the dessert party but didn't really consider it because new/unknown things cause me great anxiety. None of the other reviews I read gave enough details for me to feel comfortable that I would know EXACTLY what goes on. I need to visualize things in my head before I do them so I can know what to do and how to act.
> After reading your review I went ahead and booked this for my September trip. It actually made me a little tear-eyed knowing i can't just enjoy the fireworks without the risk of a crowd-induced meltdown. Reviews like yours make it possible for people like me to be able to have successful trips to Disney World. I love fireworks and I can't express how much this means to me. From the bottom of my heart thank you.



This is exactly why I'd do this dessert party with my husband and step-son. My step-son has autism, high functioning, but crowds and waiting for long periods can be a problem. To avoid any issues, I'd do this party and the Star Wars dessert party in a heartbeat with them.


----------



## Eean

MyHappyPlace17 said:


> Apologies if this has been asked and answered somewhere else, but is it possible that this event has already sold out for October?  The dates are showing up but it comes up with no availability.  I looked at many other dates even as close as a few weeks from now and through the crowded summer months and there is availability so it seemed odd that October is already sold out.


I doubt it is sold out.  I just booked today for August.  I heard they only release a month or two at a time.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I just booked it for June. Thank you so much for the review! I thought about booking, then decided not, but the pictures and the ease of viewing without having to wait and try to hold a spot or be in a crush of people swayed me. We hate to be on a strict schedule, and this is the perfect way to see the new show and not have to feel like every moment is planned.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Thanks booked for July 2...


----------



## Laundress

Wonderful information.  Appreciate the time and effort involved.


----------



## mickeymomtx

Thank you so much for your review. We are booked for the party and couldn't be more excited.DH hates the wall to wall crowds in front of the castle but loves the fireworks. Happy to be seeing the new fireworks in comfort...next week!


----------



## SaintsManiac

I'm hoping to snag one when the November dates are available. Thanks for the great review!


----------



## timandlesley

So I just found this thread, thank you! I have it reserved as a surprise for my family next week. Will we be disappointed in the Terrace view? Plaza is sold out??


----------



## JerseyJanice

It was very nice of the OP to provide such detailed descriptions and photos. 

That said, even if I hit the Powerball jackpot, I wouldn't pay those prices for cake and a better view of a fireworks show that is included in the price of a ticket I had to purchase. YMMV


----------



## NuJoy

JerseyJanice said:


> It was very nice of the OP to provide such detailed descriptions and photos.
> 
> That said, even if I hit the Powerball jackpot, I wouldn't pay those prices for cake and a better view of a fireworks show that is included in the price of a ticket I had to purchase. YMMV


I swore I would never do another MK dessert party after experiencing the Wishes party a couple of times.  After a decade of watching Wishes inside the park, husband and I were content having cocktails at TOWL and viewing the fireworks from their balcony.  I do want one spectacular experience viewing the projections and fireworks of the new HEA show as they are intended so we are doing the Plaza dessert party next time because I deeply regret my actions and the person I become when I've staked out a spot two hours early only to have people try to overtake me at the last minute.  After this, I'm sure we'll be back to viewing them outside the park again.


----------



## ceeceegee

JerseyJanice said:


> It was very nice of the OP to provide such detailed descriptions and photos.
> 
> That said, even if I hit the Powerball jackpot, I wouldn't pay those prices for cake and a better view of a fireworks show that is included in the price of a ticket I had to purchase. YMMV





NuJoy said:


> I swore I would never do another MK dessert party after experiencing the Wishes party a couple of times.  After a decade of watching Wishes inside the park, husband and I were content having cocktails at TOWL and viewing the fireworks from their balcony.  I do want one spectacular experience viewing the projections and fireworks of the new HEA show as they are intended so we are doing the Plaza dessert party next time because I deeply regret my actions and the person I become when I've staked out a spot two hours early only to have people try to overtake me at the last minute.  After this, I'm sure we'll be back to viewing them outside the park again.



I keep going back and forth on purchasing this for our upcoming trip. Saw HEA a couple weeks ago from the hub grass - got there about 45 minutes before to get a spot and thought I was being really smart and prepared. It was a disaster. The combination of a group of girls in front of me loudly singing along and squealing every time a new character came on the castle, an insanely tall big guy wearing his light up Star Wars ears practically blocking my whole view of the castle projections (I'm 5'2), and the guy that budged in front of me and held up his iPhone 7+ to record the whole thing it was not a good experience. In June I'll have my parents and nieces with me and I'd like them to have a much better experience. I'm just not sure we can swallow the $400+ price tag that will come with it.


----------



## SaintsManiac

After sitting in that area to see Christmas Wishes I am willing to pony up the cash at least once.


----------



## NuJoy

ceeceegee said:


> In June I'll have my parents and nieces with me and I'd like them to have a much better experience. I'm just not sure we can swallow the $400+ price tag that will come with it.


I totally appreciate how quickly the price becomes prohibitive the more people you add.  It is now just me and DH who travel to WDW, which affords a great deal more freedom, spontaneity, and less cost than we've ever enjoyed before.  One thing about being a bigger party is that you can group together more easily to guard against those who would try to thwart your efforts of a good view.  The only two times we did not have a problem watching Wishes was when we had extended family with us or when we made an alliance with fellow smaller groups around us as we were staking out our spots early.


----------



## JerseyJanice

$400  Just think of the nice dinner you could take them to for that money @ceeceegee.

I couldn't possibly count all the times I've seen Wishes over the years. Sometimes with a near perfect view and other times not so much. But it was always magical whenever we were in the park to see it.

I think it's great that Disney has options for people willing to spend big bucks to get an awesome view for an 18 minute show. I would never do it, but there are probably things I spend money on that dessert party people would never consider.


----------



## ErinsMommy

ceeceegee said:


> I keep going back and forth on purchasing this for our upcoming trip. Saw HEA a couple weeks ago from the hub grass - got there about 45 minutes before to get a spot and thought I was being really smart and prepared. It was a disaster. The combination of a group of girls in front of me loudly singing along and squealing every time a new character came on the castle, an insanely tall big guy wearing his light up Star Wars ears practically blocking my whole view of the castle projections (I'm 5'2), and the guy that budged in front of me and held up his iPhone 7+ to record the whole thing it was not a good experience. In June I'll have my parents and nieces with me and I'd like them to have a much better experience. I'm just not sure we can swallow the $400+ price tag that will come with it.



This is my concern with a Plaza view too - spending all that $$ to only have some really tall person stand in front of us or place a kid on their shoulder last minute and block the view.  At least with a Terrace view your sitting right against the railing and while maybe a crooked view, its at least not a blocked one.


----------



## patrickpiteo

ErinsMommy said:


> This is my concern with a Plaza view too - spending all that $$ to only have some really tall person stand in front of us or place a kid on their shoulder last minute and block the view.  At least with a Terrace view your sitting right against the railing and while maybe a crooked view, its at least not a blocked one.


 Think the OP didn't have the garden view with the party the unreserved area?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I will gladly pay for the convenience of being able to come in at leisure and have a good viewing spot particularly when I have the grandchildren. I have staked out viewing spots an hour or two in advance only having to fight to keep them. One time a girl moved my bag while I was parking the stroller and sat in my spot with her friend. Then the CM moved all of us and said we couldn't sit there and finally decided we could and a group of people dove under the older family next to us. I felt really sorry for them and in retrospect I wish I had given my seat up to the elderly grand pop because the wife who was disabled had to sit in a sea of strangers. It is worth it to me not to have to go through the time or stress. Plus the girls love chocolate.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I also wanted to say that we did the terrace for Wishes the trip before last and I felt the trees had grown up and somewhat blocked part of the castle, plus it rained so we had people standing in front of us and our only option would have been to stand in the rain. Not a great experience. This time we are doing the plaza. I like the ability to move around.


----------



## danikoski

Just as an aside, the Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Viewing is $59 per person including taxes and $35 per child. A party of 4 would be $236...a party of 6 would be $354. 
It isn't the cheapest "event" at WDW, but it is up there as close to cheapest. Is it "worth" it? That's up to each person individually. For us, the terrace view, which is $20 more a person, was worth it for my mom. But it was just mom and I, and it was my treat to her for her birthday. If I had my husband and stepson, I'd still do the plaza view, and for us it would be worth it because of my stepson, who is on the autism spectrum.


----------



## cusack1020

Just booked this for July.  $413 for 7 of us.   Yikes!!

This will be more expensive than any of our dining but I really hate the stress of staking out a spot ahead of time and worrying about people blocking the view, etc. It seems like you will at least have enough room to move around in the reserved area if a tall person is in front of you. I would normally never spend that much money on something like this but figure this will be a special treat for the week. Our kids are teenagers now and this might be our last trip with all of them together so hopefully this will be a great memory.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

cusack1020 said:


> Just booked this for July.  $413 for 7 of us.   Yikes!!
> 
> This will be more expensive than any of our dining but I really hate the stress of staking out a spot ahead of time and worrying about people blocking the view, etc. It seems like you will at least have enough room to move around in the reserved area if a tall person is in front of you. I would normally never spend that much money on something like this but figure this will be a special treat for the week. Our kids are teenagers now and this might be our last trip with all of them together so hopefully this will be a great memory.


If it makes you feel any better I was talking about my parade/fireworks experiences today, and sharing some of the stories from past times; all the time, stress and (mental) fatigue. Well worth it, especially with little ones and larger parties. Even last year, I had some guy literally lying on my back because, having already moved from the spot I had been in for over an hour to allow his double stroller in front, he wanted to be able to stand facing them to narrate, I guess. After trying unsuccessfully to push me out of my spot, he proceeded to lay across my back in the pretense of "talking" to his children. I finally moved so as to block him completely from the left, forcing him to go to the other side. Nope, I'll pay the money.

ETA: We booked 2 adults, 2 children for 188.00 plaza view.


----------



## jaysmom4285

ErinsMommy said:


> This is my concern with a Plaza view too - spending all that $$ to only have some really tall person stand in front of us or place a kid on their shoulder last minute and block the view.  At least with a Terrace view your sitting right against the railing and while maybe a crooked view, its at least not a blocked one.



My experience with the Plaza view, and I think others have confirmed, is that the area is almost never crowded and that there is plenty of room to move around within the enclosed space.  If someone tall, or someone with a child on their shoulders, should be in front of you, you can just shift  to a different spot.  That's an option you don't have in the general crowd in the hub or on Main  Street.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mambo Junkie said:


> If it makes you feel any better I was talking about my parade/fireworks experiences today, and sharing some of the stories from past times; all the time, stress and (mental) fatigue. Well worth it, especially with little ones and larger parties. Even last year, I had some guy literally lying on my back because, having already moved from the spot I had been in for over an hour to allow his double stroller in front, he wanted to be able to stand facing them to narrate, I guess. After trying unsuccessfully to push me out of my spot, he proceeded to lay across my back in the pretense of "talking" to his children. I finally moved so as to block him completely from the left, forcing him to go to the other side. Nope, I'll pay the money.
> 
> ETA: We booked 2 adults, 2 children for 188.00 plaza view.




Ooooh no I would have gotten myself in trouble.


----------



## patmcnamar

Thanks for such a great review and these awesome images!

Right after HEA started I was able to snag the dessert party on the Tomorrowland Terrace, and then the Garden view a few days later (had done Garden view before with wishes but never scored the Terrace before).  The terrace feels a little more "upscale" (although food options are identical as best I could tell) and is more exclusive/more expensive.

I have to wonder if Disney will rethink this - given the importance of castle projections to the HEA experience I suspect the Garden View will now be more popular given it's a much better direct view of the castle.  I did not really feel the effect of the projections as much from the terrace itself the first time I watched HEA.

You hit it on the head - I think the reason you buy this is for the reserved viewing area and the time it saves you from having to scout out a spot so early.  I did not enjoy the dessert selection for HEA as much as I did Wishes.

I would definitely do the Garden Viewing version again but not the Terrace view given how important I find the projections.

Thanks!!


----------



## lchuck

Just out of curiousity, does anyone know if this party has Mickey Bars available as a dessert option?  Thanks!


----------



## jaysmom4285

I was there a few months ago and don't remember seeing Mickey Bars.  They would have to be kept frozen and I don't recall that there was any sort of freezer there.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

lchuck said:


> Just out of curiousity, does anyone know if this party has Mickey Bars available as a dessert option?  Thanks!



Not as of mid May.  They do have ice cream that they scoop for you and you can add your own toppings.


----------



## serenitygr

Anything open for October yet?


----------



## danikoski

lchuck said:


> Just out of curiousity, does anyone know if this party has Mickey Bars available as a dessert option?  Thanks!



Princess Tiana's dessert party on the river boat for the parade has the Mickey bars.


----------



## seelyt2

Thank you for posting! At 5', this will be ideal!


----------



## Sbunit81

I just tried booking this dessert party for dec 9th and was told that no seats were available and to check back another time.  I thought you are able to book this 180 days + 10 out?  Please don't tell me they're selling out already...


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Sbunit81 said:


> I just tried booking this dessert party for dec 9th and was told that no seats were available and to check back another time.  I thought you are able to book this 180 days + 10 out?  Please don't tell me they're selling out already...



The dessert parties do tend to sometimes not be available at 180 for whatever reason (likely that the fireworks schedule hasn't been set yet, but that's a guess in my part).  I think people may still be waiting on Oct and Nov to open up, but I haven't personally checked (just seen general chatter around here).  I suspect it's not sold out, rather it just hasn't opened up for booking yet.


----------



## seelyt2

Sbunit81 said:


> I just tried booking this dessert party for dec 9th and was told that no seats were available and to check back another time.  I thought you are able to book this 180 days + 10 out?  Please don't tell me they're selling out already...



Isn't that a MVMCP night?  I wonder if they're booking that differently or under a different name or category?


----------



## TNickell27

Yippee! What a great review! I've already been stressing about finding a HEA viewing location when we are there and this review helped me decide to cough up the cash for a MUCH more relaxed evening!!! Just booked the Plaza view party for September 13th!


----------



## StephandDick

Sbunit81 said:


> I just tried booking this dessert party for dec 9th and was told that no seats were available and to check back another time.  I thought you are able to book this 180 days + 10 out?  Please don't tell me they're selling out already...



I got this email this week after inquiring about early December:
"Currently the Tomorrowland Fireworks Dessert Party has not released the ability to book for the months of November and December. We look forward to the location releasing availability soon! We encourage you to keep checking back with us or through your My Disney Experience account for availability."


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Sbunit81 said:


> I just tried booking this dessert party for dec 9th and was told that no seats were available and to check back another time.  I thought you are able to book this 180 days + 10 out?  Please don't tell me they're selling out already...


I booked mine on May 28 for June 23. Lots of availability for every night of our trip. Just keep checking and it will open up at some point. As GADisneyDad said, they don't always open at 180, maybe because they haven't set their hours or schedules yet?


----------



## IndianaRRT

Thank you so much for this!  We are considering the dessert party with Plaza viewing for our upcoming trip, and this really helped.


----------



## Arden01

Thanks for the review. I've been on the fence about this for a couple of weeks. Just bit the bullet and decided to book the Dessert Party for end of August. Hated to pony up the $ for 4 people ahead of time, including my daughters who are now Disney "adults." Still, reading about the crush of humanity for HEA in standby areas and reading this review, convinced me. We had a CG Grill ADR at 5pm but I booked at 180 days before they announced HEA. Original plan was to go back to Contemporary around 8:15 for a relaxed fireworks viewing experience, but CG doesn't seem worth it now. Going to cancel it and grab something at a counter service instead before party. Wish they'd bring back fireworks FP! We did that back in 2015 and loved it. I believe the party is in the same area which is great!


----------



## TJDisneymama

I just booked this for our August trip as we will be in MK ON DDs 10th bday (we all have summer bdays and have NEVER been in WDW for any of our bdays before as weve always gone in winter, spring or fall, so this is a big deal, lol).  I've never considered a dessert party before, but was trying to think of something "special" to do on her actual birthday day.  And this was a perfect idea as it will be our 2nd MK day and I have BBB and CRT booked for late morning/lunch, and then just plan to spend the day in MK and end the day with the fireworks.  So the dessert party is actually PERFECT as we will be having a TS lunch so we'll just have a light QS snack for dinner, and DD is actually a HUGE dessert person, so she will love all the desserts, and I think it will be extra special as it's her birthday and also our last night in WDW.  So excited, I don't know why I didn't think of this before!
I just want to add that there seems to be a lot of availability left at 2 months out..... I put in party of 40 and it still came up as available, lol. How many tickets do they sell to these things?


----------



## Dan Murphy

TJDisneymama said:


> I put in party of 40


40, or 4?


----------



## springsheri

ppjluvsdvc said:


> Thank you so much!! I broke down and reserved this for the first week of June mostly for the reserved viewing.  Looking forward to seeing the new show and not have to jockey for a spot!!


How was it?


----------



## tazleiten12

Is November or December available yet. I see the dates highlighted, but nothing available any night! Thanks!


----------



## Miss Frankie J

Is the viewing area exclusive to the party guests or do they open it up after the fireworks starts? I would hate to pay for an exclusive experience to then see others who didn't pay be allowed in.

Also if I wanted to take a few cookies to go is that allowed or will I get in trouble for that?


----------



## apress

Just wanted to let everyone know we did this last week and enjoyed the experience.  We had 5 people in our party, so obviously not a cheap experience but after seeing the sea of people on Main Street I was so glad to have a spot.  I have 3 children and they could see everything from our location.  I love the new show and so glad we did this.  Any questions, I would be glad to try and answer them.


----------



## Pharmboy07

I asked this in a separate thread not realizing this thread existed....

I am an amateur photographer who would very much like to take photographs of HEA during our upcoming trip in October.  We are considering springing for this experience, and part of my decision is based on whether or not I would be able to use a tripod in the reserved viewing area.  Would it be possible for me to bring a tripod?  More importantly, is there ample room so that I would not be interfering with the enjoyment of other guests?  The absolute last thing I want to be is the guy everyone talks about after their trip who ruined the show.

Many thanks in advance for any insight you all can provide!


----------



## Ariel Wanna-be

Pharmboy07 said:


> More importantly, is there ample room so that I would not be interfering with the enjoyment of other guests?  The absolute last thing I want to be is the guy everyone talks about after their trip who ruined the show.



I don't know the answer to your question, but I just wanted to say "thanks" for being considerate enough to ask!


----------



## Claudia1

Pharmboy07 said:


> I asked this in a separate thread not realizing this thread existed....
> 
> I am an amateur photographer who would very much like to take photographs of HEA during our upcoming trip in October.  We are considering springing for this experience, and part of my decision is based on whether or not I would be able to use a tripod in the reserved viewing area.  Would it be possible for me to bring a tripod?  More importantly, is there ample room so that I would not be interfering with the enjoyment of other guests?  The absolute last thing I want to be is the guy everyone talks about after their trip who ruined the show.!



DH has taken tripod pics for years and often in the Plaza viewing area when it was the FP area.   He always sat up at the back, in front of the fence so that he didn't block anybody.   He always got great pics and never had a problem with people in front.


----------



## jsmla

Has anyone done this solo?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Miss Frankie J said:


> Is the viewing area exclusive to the party guests or do they open it up after the fireworks starts? I would hate to pay for an exclusive experience to then see others who didn't pay be allowed in.
> 
> Also if I wanted to take a few cookies to go is that allowed or will I get in trouble for that?



The Plaza Garden area is exclusive to party guests, it does not open up once fireworks start.  The planters/gates provide a very good barrier that discourage fence hoppers, from a practical perspective.  I think anyone who did try that would quickly be boo'd out of there by party goers anyway, but it's just not all that likely given the configuration of the area.  

I'm sure a few cookies for later would be totally fine, no one is going to stop you.


----------



## Miss Frankie J

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The Plaza Garden area is exclusive to party guests, it does not open up once fireworks start.  The planters/gates provide a very good barrier that discourage fence hoppers, from a practical perspective.  I think anyone who did try that would quickly be boo'd out of there by party goers anyway, but it's just not all that likely given the configuration of the area.
> 
> I'm sure a few cookies for later would be totally fine, no one is going to stop you.



Thank you!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Pharmboy07 said:


> I asked this in a separate thread not realizing this thread existed....
> 
> I am an amateur photographer who would very much like to take photographs of HEA during our upcoming trip in October.  We are considering springing for this experience, and part of my decision is based on whether or not I would be able to use a tripod in the reserved viewing area.  Would it be possible for me to bring a tripod?  More importantly, is there ample room so that I would not be interfering with the enjoyment of other guests?  The absolute last thing I want to be is the guy everyone talks about after their trip who ruined the show.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any insight you all can provide!



I have no idea if this is technically allowed or not, but I agree with @Claudia1, the "back" against the rail seems like a good spot for this - you won't really be 'bothering' anyone behind you there.  I'd probably head over to the garden area a touch early just so you can try out a few spots/angles if that's super important to you.  I know WDW does have some tripod restrictions (size/height) although some are allowed, but you're probably up to speed on those.


----------



## Miss Frankie J

I thought of one last question. I am trying to pick which MK night to do this on, a Thursday or Sunday. Which do you think would be better and what happens if it rains or the show is cancelled?


----------



## Pharmboy07

Claudia1 said:


> DH has taken tripod pics for years and often in the Plaza viewing area when it was the FP area.   He always sat up at the back, in front of the fence so that he didn't block anybody.   He always got great pics and never had a problem with people in front.



Thanks you so very much for replying to my question!  This was exactly the information I was looking for.



GADisneyDad14 said:


> I have no idea if this is technically allowed or not, but I agree with @Claudia1, the "back" against the rail seems like a good spot for this - you won't really be 'bothering' anyone behind you there.  I'd probably head over to the garden area a touch early just so you can try out a few spots/angles if that's super important to you.  I know WDW does have some tripod restrictions (size/height) although some are allowed, but you're probably up to speed on those.



Thanks for the valuable advice....I really had not considered getting to the reserved area a touch early, and I agree that the back would be the safest spot so as to not block other guests.  Also thanks for the reminder about tripod policies!



Ariel Wanna-be said:


> I don't know the answer to your question, but I just wanted to say "thanks" for being considerate enough to ask!



I really appreciate your kind words.  I assume we are all there for a magical experience, and I certainly don't want to capture mine at the expense of someone else's.  Luckily we have these boards for us to all ask questions!


----------



## Nanaberry

tazleiten12 said:


> Is November or December available yet. I see the dates highlighted, but nothing available any night! Thanks!


This for me too! How far out are you allowed to book usually?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Nanaberry said:


> This for me too! How far out are you allowed to book usually?



The dessert parties are like ADRs, they open for booking at 180 days in advance.  BUT, they often aren't "loaded" into the system at that point (likely because fireworks schedules haven't been finalized) so that leaves a bit of a grey area.  Unfortunately you have to keep checking back periodically.


----------



## ceeceegee

ceeceegee said:


> I keep going back and forth on purchasing this for our upcoming trip. Saw HEA a couple weeks ago from the hub grass - got there about 45 minutes before to get a spot and thought I was being really smart and prepared. It was a disaster. The combination of a group of girls in front of me loudly singing along and squealing every time a new character came on the castle, an insanely tall big guy wearing his light up Star Wars ears practically blocking my whole view of the castle projections (I'm 5'2), and the guy that budged in front of me and held up his iPhone 7+ to record the whole thing it was not a good experience. In June I'll have my parents and nieces with me and I'd like them to have a much better experience. I'm just not sure we can swallow the $400+ price tag that will come with it.



As an update - we decided to bite the bullet and book the dessert party for 6/18 - canceled another ADR to cover the cost.  We got there late (about 8:30pm - long story) and for some reason they were offering us a refund when we went up to check-in.  I'm not sure if it was because we were late, or the rain, or what, but they said we could either come in to dessert party at that time, come back to dessert party after fireworks, or get a full refund and still use the reserved viewing area.  I was so confused!  I clarified - so I can cancel, not get desserts, get a full refund and still use the reserved viewing area???  She said yes.  So that's what we decided to do since we really only wanted the view anyway.  The reserved viewing area was amazing!  Would have been worth the $$$.  We went right to the front railing to wait for show to start.  Nieces had plenty of room to run around with other kids in the area chasing bubbles.  Our view was perfect and it was so nice to not have to worry about fighting the crowds. There were two CMs that constantly kept people in the walkway in front of us moving throughout the show.   We went to HEA again a couple nights later against my better judgment as people in my group wanted to see it again.  Did the whole fight to keep a decent spot with the masses and it was terrible. If you're on the fence at all, do the dessert party!  Thanks so much to this thread for helping me decide.


----------



## patrickpiteo

ceeceegee said:


> As an update - we decided to bite the bullet and book the dessert party for 6/18 - canceled another ADR to cover the cost.  We got there late (about 8:30pm - long story) and for some reason they were offering us a refund when we went up to check-in.  I'm not sure if it was because we were late, or the rain, or what, but they said we could either come in to dessert party at that time, come back to dessert party after fireworks, or get a full refund and still use the reserved viewing area.  I was so confused!  I clarified - so I can cancel, not get desserts, get a full refund and still use the reserved viewing area???  She said yes.  So that's what we decided to do since we really only wanted the view anyway.  The reserved viewing area was amazing!  Would have been worth the $$$.  We went right to the front railing to wait for show to start.  Nieces had plenty of room to run around with other kids in the area chasing bubbles.  Our view was perfect and it was so nice to not have to worry about fighting the crowds. There were two CMs that constantly kept people in the walkway in front of us moving throughout the show.   We went to HEA again a couple nights later against my better judgment as people in my group wanted to see it again.  Did the whole fight to keep a decent spot with the masses and it was terrible. If you're on the fence at all, do the dessert party!  Thanks so much to this thread for helping me decide.


Looking forward to doing it this Saturday thanks for the update


----------



## Chavaleh

We attended on the 24th and loved it. The show was delayed for about 20 minutes and as it started to rain they ushered us back into the party space, there was still some food setup, we were told to go back out because the show was starting and right as we did the skies really opened up and it rained buckets. Show started and it rained cats and dogs through the entire thing but it was still a blast. We just embraced the rain (with ponchos and umbrellas!) and had a great time. The lasers actually looked super nifty shooting through the raindrops and the crowd that remained was very into it, lots of shouting, cheering, singing and dancing in the puddles.


----------



## Arden01

ceeceegee said:


> As an update - we decided to bite the bullet and book the dessert party for 6/18 - canceled another ADR to cover the cost.  We got there late (about 8:30pm - long story) and for some reason they were offering us a refund when we went up to check-in.  I'm not sure if it was because we were late, or the rain, or what, but they said we could either come in to dessert party at that time, come back to dessert party after fireworks, or get a full refund and still use the reserved viewing area.  I was so confused!  I clarified - so I can cancel, not get desserts, get a full refund and still use the reserved viewing area???  She said yes.  So that's what we decided to do since we really only wanted the view anyway.  The reserved viewing area was amazing!  Would have been worth the $$$.  We went right to the front railing to wait for show to start.  Nieces had plenty of room to run around with other kids in the area chasing bubbles.  Our view was perfect and it was so nice to not have to worry about fighting the crowds. There were two CMs that constantly kept people in the walkway in front of us moving throughout the show.   We went to HEA again a couple nights later against my better judgment as people in my group wanted to see it again.  Did the whole fight to keep a decent spot with the masses and it was terrible. If you're on the fence at all, do the dessert party!  Thanks so much to this thread for helping me decide.


Thanks for letting everyone know! I booked the party for my family's August trip a few weeks ago precisely for the reasons you did. Glad to hear the view was worth it!


----------



## mad hatter fan

I keep watching for my Oct. dates.  Please post and let us know if anyone sees availability for Oct.


----------



## slriver

Just booked 12-27-17!  Very surprised to see the date available this morning.  I have been checking each day.


----------



## StephenM84

I just booked for 4 people on 12/18


----------



## deedubb

Miss Frankie J said:


> I thought of one last question. I am trying to pick which MK night to do this on, a Thursday or Sunday. Which do you think would be better and what happens if it rains or the show is cancelled?



Unfortunately, if fireworks are canceled, you are SOL (ie. you've just paid a ton of money for a few desserts).

Just booked it for 2 days over our Xmas trip.  I was surprised to see those dates have opened up already.


----------



## WDWLODGE

StephenM84 said:


> I just booked for 4 people on 12/18



I was finally able to book for 12/13 this morning.


----------



## Alaskangirl02

mad hatter fan said:


> I keep watching for my Oct. dates.  Please post and let us know if anyone sees availability for Oct.


October has opened!


----------



## salemk

Just booked HEA for 10/11


----------



## djc9699

tazleiten12 said:


> Is November or December available yet. I see the dates highlighted, but nothing available any night! Thanks!


these are available now. I booked this morning for December 18th and 24th.


----------



## djc9699

StephenM84 said:


> I just booked for 4 people on 12/18


We will be there on the 18th as well.


----------



## scjo68

We did this June 22.  I appreciate all the reviews and info from this thread to help us decide to book.  We had done the original Terrace Dessert party several times, when the price was much lower.  We had loved it and it was a tradition, but with the huge price increase, we just couldn't justify the money.  We had started watching Wishes from other places in the park, just to avoid the crowds in the hub.

However, since this would be our first time watching HEA, we wanted to be able to see it, but didn't want to fight the crowds.

It was worth it for us to do once, but now that we have seen HEA, which we loved, we will probably not do this party again, due to the cost.

We really enjoyed the desserts.

They let people take some desserts with them- even gave a few folks boxes.  They would also give take-out cups for drinks if asked.

There were a couple of people in the reserved Plaza viewing area without wristbands. A CM quietly explained what the area was and escorted them out.  Not sure if they didn't understand or were trying to sneak in or what...

There were strollers and scooters in the viewing area.  Some people stood, some sat.



Miss Frankie J said:


> I thought of one last question. I am trying to pick which MK night to do this on, a Thursday or Sunday. Which do you think would be better and what happens if it rains or the show is cancelled?



The official policy is that you are paying for desserts, not fireworks, so if they are cancelled, you are not entitled to a refund.  However, in my experience, they will usually show the MK fireworks eventually, even if a storm delays them.  We were at the Wishes dessert party during a terrible storm in 2013, and they postponed Wishes for 45 minutes and let us stay at the party with dessert the whole time.  Definitely worth the price that night. BTW,  If the weather is bad in any way, Tink will not fly. We have been to 6 MK fireworks parties, and Tink has only flown at half of them.


----------



## Fiona35

I've booked for plaza gardens viewing and I gather it's at the upper level of tomorrowland terrace.
Having never been to Disney World before is it quite easy to find the entrance?
Thanks


----------



## scjo68

Fiona35 said:


> I've booked for plaza gardens viewing and I gather it's at the upper level of tomorrowland terrace.
> Having never been to Disney World before is it quite easy to find the entrance?
> Thanks



Yes, it is easy to find.  From Main Street where you enter Magic Kingdom, The Tomorrowland Terrace is on the right.  At the main entrence to the Terrace, you check in and they will seat you.  When you are ready to leave the dessert seating area to move to the Plaza viewing area, tell the cm's and they will escort you over.


----------



## fae fig

...aaand I just booked this for October! 

Still debating whether to keep the reservation or not bc I could buy my weight in Fall/Halloween-themed cupcakes for $59. (Maybe they'll switch up dessert party offerings for the fall? Unlikely, but one can hope!)

I've been to Magic Kingdom countless times and never actually seen the fireworks in front of the castle. (Usually just watch from the TTA or Astro Orbiter.)

Belated thanks for this review, GADisneyDad!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

fae fig said:


> ...aaand I just booked this for October!
> 
> Still debating whether to keep the reservation or not bc I could buy my weight in Fall/Halloween-themed cupcakes for $59. (Maybe they'll switch up dessert party offerings for the fall? Unlikely, but one can hope!)
> 
> I've been to Magic Kingdom countless times and never actually seen the fireworks in front of the castle. (Usually just watch from the TTA or Astro Orbiter.)
> 
> Belated thanks for this review, GADisneyDad!



Good choice!  With this new show, I think you need to see it at least once in front of the castle for the full effect - it's pretty amazing when all the elements are in your direct view. 

Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We did this party and viewing on July 2, and the whole experience was awesome!  On another date we went to view the fireworks from TTOTW lounge at BLT.  That's a totally different experience, both worth it.


----------



## TeresaWen

Never thought I would book a desert party but it will be our first time seeing the new show.

Thank you for such a great, detailed, helpful review. Confirmed that I made a good decision. So very excited!!!!!


----------



## Jenn504

Hi, I booked the party for Wednesday Dec.6. The helpful reviews made it such an easy decision. This will be our first time watching Happily Ever After. There will 4 adults price wise and 2 kids. The fourth adult is my 10 year old son. I will be attending with my 52 year old aunt. She has Parkinson's, multiple digestive issues and has down syndrome. She will be in a push wheelchair. I had a couple questions someone might be able to answer. 
I would just like to confirm we can take some desserts home. My aunt is a very slow eater and her stomach can not tolerate rich foods. She might be allowed to have two little desserts and ice cream. She will be there with her great nieces and nephew who will attempt to eat everything at least  once. my aunt will be disappointed on her limitations and will want to push herself. I know she would handle it much better if she knew she could take a few with her and take bites of them over the course of few days.  She doesn't make the correlation that she eats to much she will be sick later on that night with stomach issues.
My second question is the sitting for the wheelchairs. Will they allow her three nieces/nephew to stand/sit by her. If she comes out with only a few minutes before show time will they still accommodate her in that section. she is a very slow eater. 
I had read that bathrooms are very close to the viewing area and getting to and from the viewing area is easy. My children always seem to have to go at the last minute. This is one of main reason for us booking the dessert party.


----------



## Felicis

We made the decision to book the party for our first Saturday night there - 9/30. My reasoning for it is that 1. this is a one and done, so we aren't on a super strict budget. 2. With MNSSHP taking out so many nights, the crowds for the fireworks will be even worse than usual and 3. It is DH and DD10, who won't be able to see a thing in the swirling masses!

Of course, once I made the decision, it was sold out, but checking in a couple of times a day, every day, I finally locked it in a couple of days ago.


----------



## CJN

Jenn504 said:


> My second question is the sitting for the wheelchairs. Will they allow her three nieces/nephew to stand/sit by her. If she comes out with only a few minutes before show time will they still accommodate her in that section. she is a very slow eater.



Are you asking if her nieces and nephews will be able to be next to her in the garden area? Absolutely yes. There isn't a separate section for wheelchair viewing like they have at the Star Wars party. Just go in and find an area big enough for your group to sit/stand. Judging by our experience, even if you come in last minute it should still be open enough to find room. If not, a CM will help. They keep a pretty good eye on things.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Jenn504 said:


> Hi, I booked the party for Wednesday Dec.6. The helpful reviews made it such an easy decision. This will be our first time watching Happily Ever After. There will 4 adults price wise and 2 kids. The fourth adult is my 10 year old son. I will be attending with my 52 year old aunt. She has Parkinson's, multiple digestive issues and has down syndrome. She will be in a push wheelchair. I had a couple questions someone might be able to answer.
> I would just like to confirm we can take some desserts home. My aunt is a very slow eater and her stomach can not tolerate rich foods. She might be allowed to have two little desserts and ice cream. She will be there with her great nieces and nephew who will attempt to eat everything at least  once. my aunt will be disappointed on her limitations and will want to push herself. I know she would handle it much better if she knew she could take a few with her and take bites of them over the course of few days.  She doesn't make the correlation that she eats to much she will be sick later on that night with stomach issues.
> My second question is the sitting for the wheelchairs. Will they allow her three nieces/nephew to stand/sit by her. If she comes out with only a few minutes before show time will they still accommodate her in that section. she is a very slow eater.
> I had read that bathrooms are very close to the viewing area and getting to and from the viewing area is easy. My children always seem to have to go at the last minute. This is one of main reason for us booking the dessert party.



I was going to say something similar to @CJN in regards to the wheelchair.  We did this event again back on 7/2 and in the Plaza Garden we sat right next to two folks in scooters.  They even had a little bit of room (but not a ton) to move around once it started to improve their view.  I might not wait until the very last minute to head over to the garden, but all in all I would think this is a great option for you. 

As far as taking food... not really sure the 'right' answer there... it's not really meant to be a "to go" type of event.  They don't have to go bags/boxes or anything like that.   But no one is going to stop you from stashing a few away in your purse to save for later, just bring some ziplock bags or something.  In reality the cookies are the only desserts that will travel well... most of the others are going to be a bit messy to transport, I think.  

Hope you have a great time!


----------



## anomamatt

Just an FYI for anyone interested...  you can now book this for 12/30 and 12/31. Wasn't sure the best place to put this, but I've been checking daily and it opened up today.

Interestingly, there are two times for the terrace viewing (5:30 and 10:55), but only one for garden viewing (for the late fireworks).  I really wanted garden viewing for the early time, but I snagged 12/31 @ 5:30 in the terrace.  I tried to convince my wife our kids (5 and 3) could make it to midnight, but she didn't agree (rightfully so).


----------



## GADisneyDad14

anomamatt said:


> Just an FYI for anyone interested...  you can now book this for 12/30 and 12/31. Wasn't sure the best place to put this, but I've been checking daily and it opened up today.
> 
> Interestingly, there are two times for the terrace viewing (5:30 and 10:55), but only one for garden viewing (for the late fireworks).  I really wanted garden viewing for the early time, but I snagged 12/31 @ 5:30 in the terrace.  I tried to convince my wife our kids (5 and 3) could make it to midnight, but she didn't agree (rightfully so).



Thanks for that info.  Might see you there, although I can't decide if I want to do it 12/30 or 12/31!   Decisions, decisions.


----------



## MommaBerd

Jenn504 said:


> Hi, I booked the party for Wednesday Dec.6. The helpful reviews made it such an easy decision. This will be our first time watching Happily Ever After. There will 4 adults price wise and 2 kids. The fourth adult is my 10 year old son. I will be attending with my 52 year old aunt. She has Parkinson's, multiple digestive issues and has down syndrome. She will be in a push wheelchair. I had a couple questions someone might be able to answer.
> I would just like to confirm we can take some desserts home. My aunt is a very slow eater and her stomach can not tolerate rich foods. She might be allowed to have two little desserts and ice cream. She will be there with her great nieces and nephew who will attempt to eat everything at least  once. my aunt will be disappointed on her limitations and will want to push herself. I know she would handle it much better if she knew she could take a few with her and take bites of them over the course of few days.  She doesn't make the correlation that she eats to much she will be sick later on that night with stomach issues.
> My second question is the sitting for the wheelchairs. Will they allow her three nieces/nephew to stand/sit by her. If she comes out with only a few minutes before show time will they still accommodate her in that section. she is a very slow eater.
> I had read that bathrooms are very close to the viewing area and getting to and from the viewing area is easy. My children always seem to have to go at the last minute. This is one of main reason for us booking the dessert party.



Regarding taking food with you - I don't think anyone will even question you. Any leftover food from the parties will be thrown out, so there is no reason NOT to take it. I mean as long as you aren't first in line and boxing up all the mini cupcakes! I would, however, bring some kind of ziplock bag or container for the items. We did the Pirates N Pals cruise last November and the CMs were practically begging us to take the leftovers with us!


----------



## kmc8826

D8 and I are going tomorrow night; I am so excited.  D8 knows we are going to WDW soon but not when, so when she finds out about this she will be thrilled.  We went in May with our entire family, did Pirates and Pals and while loved it were disappointed missed projection part of show.  Rest of trip had a hard time getting good enough view for littles to see whole castle.  Hoping the plaza view will be just what we need and she can finally see and enjoy the show.


----------



## LucyBC80

Here's a thought... They could give you a little to-go container so you could take a few desserts with you to the garden plaza, wouldn't that be great?


----------



## Jenn504

Thanks, good to know about us being able to be next to her. I firgure one would be able to since she is in a push  wheelchair but wasn't sure about all 5 of us. 
I will have to remember to bring a little container. I think a cookie or two little cupcakes would make her happy. I can see her not wanting to leave if she is still eating something. I can just tell her she can finish later. She very much has that little kid personality. Sweets are a treat for her and she will be the proverbial kid in a candy store. Thanks


----------



## jaysmom4285

If you want to give her a little more time, get there as early as they'll let you in, and wait until five minutes before the fireworks to go to the viewing area.  There's really no  point in getting there earlier, as the space isn't crowded, and you might as well sit and enjoy the desserts as long as you can.  When we did the dessert party, they made an announcement fifteen minutes before the fireworks that they were taking people to the viewing area, and we really weren't done. A CM told us to take our time and someone would escort us over when we were ready.    And there are bathrooms right behind the Tomorrowland Terrace, so you can time a pit stop for just before you go to the viewing area.


----------



## horse11

Does any one know if it is a first come first serve as far as getting a table or are there assigned seating?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

horse11 said:


> Does any one know if it is a first come first serve as far as getting a table or are there assigned seating?



I'm assuming you're asking about the Plaza Garden version?  It's first come, first served.  The CM will escort you to a table but it's not assigned or anything, they're just taking you to any open table.  

The Tomorrowland Terrace version isn't assigned either (it used to be awhile ago).    

Hope that helps!


----------



## disneymagicgirl

LucyBC80 said:


> Here's a thought... They could give you a little to-go container so you could take a few desserts with you to the garden plaza, wouldn't that be great?



I was there last Sunday and the CMs did give to go cups and little brown boxes to several families.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I've never even given the slightest consideration toward doing a fireworks dessert party until I read this review. We aren't really fireworks kind of people; we usually just catch a glimpse of them between attractions but have never bothered to stand in place to watch and have certainly never gone to the trouble of "staking out" a location.

But those desserts look amazing! And it might be nice to actually watch the entire fireworks presentation from beginning to end just once, and from a good viewpoint. One of the reasons we never watch them is because we aren't willing to cram in with so many others. 

Do these parties tend to sell out? We live relatively nearby so I'd rather do this kind of last-minute, when I'm sure the weather will be good.


----------



## Gehrig1B

Just booked for New Years' Eve!  No need to fight for a spot now in all that humanity!


----------



## horse11

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I'm assuming you're asking about the Plaza Garden version?  It's first come, first served.  The CM will escort you to a table but it's not assigned or anything, they're just taking you to any open table.
> 
> The Tomorrowland Terrace version isn't assigned either (it used to be awhile ago).
> 
> Hope that helps!


I was asking about the Tomorrow-land Terrace option. We went in May 2016 and it was first come first serve as far as getting a table. basically we lined up around 45 minutes before check in if I recall correctly to get a great table. I was just checking to see if this is how they are still doing it.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

horse11 said:


> I was asking about the Tomorrow-land Terrace option. We went in May 2016 and it was first come first serve as far as getting a table. basically we lined up around 45 minutes before check in if I recall correctly to get a great table. I was just checking to see if this is how they are still doing it.



Ahh, got it.  We did the Tomorrowland Terrace version back in April and tables were first come, first seated.  It appeared they were fillling tables left to right if facing the castle.  We got there (purposely) late and were given a table almost all the way to the right. 

Everyone has their preferences/methods but lining up 45 minutes before check-in (which is already 1 hour and 15 minutes before showtime) defeats my main rational for booking a dessert party to begin with.    That's also one of the benefits of the Plaza Garden version... really no material advantage to getting there early.


----------



## horse11

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ahh, got it.  We did the Tomorrowland Terrace version back in April and tables were first come, first seated.  It appeared they were fillling tables left to right if facing the castle.  We got there (purposely) late and were given a table almost all the way to the right.
> 
> Everyone has their preferences/methods but lining up 45 minutes before check-in (which is already 1 hour and 15 minutes before showtime) defeats my main rational for booking a dessert party to begin with.    That's also one of the benefits of the Plaza Garden version... really no material advantage to getting there early.



Yeah that was a bummer but we did get a great spot. My main goal was not to have to fight crowds. Standing in a nice quite line talking to our guests and each other was much more enjoyable than holding a spot in the crowd for fireworks. We did that one year for the Motorcade Parade at Hollywood Studios and that was awful. I might consider the Plaza Garden this time however it was really nice have a great spot to sit down comfortably with no one in front of us. Plus right up to the beginning of the show my son was wearing out the floor to the deserts lol!! At the last minute he was able to go back to his seat, enjoy his treats and watch the show.


----------



## ArielSRL

horse11 said:


> Yeah that was a bummer but we did get a great spot. My main goal was not to have to fight crowds. Standing in a nice quite line talking to our guests and each other was much more enjoyable than holding a spot in the crowd for fireworks. We did that one year for the Motorcade Parade at Hollywood Studios and that was awful. I might consider the Plaza Garden this time however it was really nice have a great spot to sit down comfortably with no one in front of us. Plus right up to the beginning of the show my son was wearing out the floor to the deserts lol!! At the last minute he was able to go back to his seat, enjoy his treats and watch the show.


Just FYI, with the Plaza viewing you don't fight crowds either and you get a much better view. We showed up maybe at 8:15 for the desserts and got escorted over at about 8:35 for the show. Plenty of room and never did anyone block our view. And we stayed near the back and had two kids in a stroller.


----------



## martymcflyy85

Are the entrance to the plaza viewing and the terrace viewing at the same place?  Or are there separate entrances for whatever viewing you paid for?


----------



## TJDisneymama

so, what happens when HEA is over and Once Upon a Time is starting 20(ish) minutes later - can we stay in this viewing area or are we kicked out, or is it opened up to the public for OUAT??   Is OUAT even worth staying for?  I'm a bit confused about what it even is....I know it's mostly a projection show....but I thought once HEA started they would do away with OUAT.  Aren't they similar, with all the projections??

(FTR, this will be my first time seeing HEA, I've only seen Wishes)


----------



## Traveliz

TJDisneymama said:


> so, what happens when HEA is over and Once Upon a Time is starting 20(ish) minutes later - can we stay in this viewing area or are we kicked out, or is it opened up to the public for OUAT??   Is OUAT even worth staying for?  I'm a bit confused about what it even is....I know it's mostly a projection show....but I thought once HEA started they would do away with OUAT.  Aren't they similar, with all the projections??
> 
> (FTR, this will be my first time seeing HEA, I've only seen Wishes)



You can stay but it's also opened up to others. 

Liz


----------



## Lesley Wake

1GoldenSun said:


> Do these parties tend to sell out? We live relatively nearby so I'd rather do this kind of last-minute, when I'm sure the weather will be good.



Depends on the time of year and the party. Right now it is sold out for a week in advance. During party season, there are also limited nights to do it, so I discovered it does sell out further in advance, especially nights with evening EMH.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TJDisneymama said:


> so, what happens when HEA is over and Once Upon a Time is starting 20(ish) minutes later - can we stay in this viewing area or are we kicked out, or is it opened up to the public for OUAT??   Is OUAT even worth staying for?  I'm a bit confused about what it even is....I know it's mostly a projection show....but I thought once HEA started they would do away with OUAT.  Aren't they similar, with all the projections??
> 
> (FTR, this will be my first time seeing HEA, I've only seen Wishes)



OUAT is a cute projection show with a lot of Disney classics.  Great music, good memories.  It's worth seeing (IMHO) if you're around, but I'm not sure I'd go totally out of my way to see it... meaning... if you'd rather be riding rides it's an easy skip.  But if you just want to slow down and enjoy the evening/more time in the hub, it's worth it.


----------



## kmc8826

D8 and I did the party last Saturday night.  While we were shown to a table our group of 2 did not share a table with anyone else.  My only issue was that when we went out about a half hour before we were in front of the VIP area and could see perfectly.  Right after the show started a probably 7 foot basketball player VIP was escorted and came up with his kid on his shoulders and stood right in front of us.  Myself and the mom standing next to me went crazy because our view was entirely blocked.  The first quarter of the show was then spent with us trying to get the attention of a CM.  One finally escorted us and anyone else who wanted too to the VIP area.  I guess they can't tell a VIP to not do something?!? It worked out but was a wrinkle I didn't see coming.   Guess something to keep in mind as possibility.


----------



## Jpmoore

kmc8826 said:


> D8 and I did the party last Saturday night.  While we were shown to a table our group of 2 did not share a table with anyone else.  My only issue was that when we went out about a half hour before we were in front of the VIP area and could see perfectly.  Right after the show started a probably 7 foot basketball player VIP was escorted and came up with his kid on his shoulders and stood right in front of us.  Myself and the mom standing next to me went crazy because our view was entirely blocked.  The first quarter of the show was then spent with us trying to get the attention of a CM.  One finally escorted us and anyone else who wanted too to the VIP area.  I guess they can't tell a VIP to not do something?!? It worked out but was a wrinkle I didn't see coming.   Guess something to keep in mind as possibility.


What is the VIP area? I only know about the special viewing area for party goers.


----------



## kmc8826

Jpmoore said:


> What is the VIP area? I only know about the special viewing area for party goers.



The area for the party goers is the Plaza Garden on the grass and is fenced in (as you can see from the pictures).  D8 and I were at the front of the area up against the railing.  The VIP area is a roped off area directly in front of part of the Plaza Garden.  When we lined up there about half hour before there were only 2 Disney CM's in there.  Gradually as the party time approached it filled up with more people.  This did not directly affect us in the Garden area as there is a slight incline.  The issue arose when the huge guy with the kid on his shoulders arrived and stood right there.  Like I said, Disney made it right but it was still disappointing.  I have the party booked for my family of 5 in November, and am now a little uncertain of where exactly to stand before the party starts.  My husband doesn't do crowds and my other 2 girls really want to see the show so I think it is still "worth it."  I freely acknowledge it was a bit of an abnormality what we experienced, and for that reason I almost hesitated to post but I figured it doesn't hurt for people to be aware of the possibility (however remote).


----------



## SaintsManiac

Who qualifies for the VIP area?


----------



## kmc8826

SaintsManiac said:


> Who qualifies for the VIP area?



I really have no idea; other than people who can pay.  I assume it was people taking part in this.  I did see more people with the lanyards and the tour guide this trip than I have in the past.  

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/vip-tour-services/


----------



## GADisneyDad14

They had that 'VIP' area set up when we did the dessert party on 7/2.  It was as @kmc8826 described.... it's *not* a part of the Plaza Garden area.... it's a small roped off area on the walkway in front of the Plaza Garden.  On my night it could have held maybe a dozen people... so not that big.  I suspect this can change depending on who they expect.  

If the VIP area wasn't there, there would be people there anyway, so it's not a setup that creates some new visual barrier - unless they happen to be super-tall VIPs!  

Note that VIPs could be anyone.... real VIPs of WDW, people who have paid for the VIP tour guides, etc.  

Last note, on my night only 3-4 people showed up in the VIP area... it was actually kind of nice because it left a visual "gap" right in front of us which made for better viewing of the very bottom of the castle.


----------



## cwis

We were at the dessert party tonight, it was such a disappointement. We knew by all your reviews that we should not expect the desserts to be good, but we didn't expect them to be *that* bad. (Except for the macarons, which by some unforeseen miracle, were okay.)

I tried to make my own sundae about 45 minutes before the show started, and asked for whipped cream. “Sorry, we're run out of that.” Huh, it's not like if that's the first time there's dessert party, don't they know how to plan about it? Or maybe make some more if they run out? If even whipped cream is outside the Chef's abilities, that would explain a LOT about the quality of the buffet.

As far as the viewing area is concerned, we'd chosen Plaza Gardens viewing and were really satisfied about it. This is virtually in front of the castle. We were HEA first timers and could enjoy the show fully. We were escorted there swiftly when we were ready, and were told we could get out and back in if required.

To sum up, we were really impressed with the hard work of all the teams that worked together to make this possible. The preparation is incredible (you hardly see it if you don't look for it, but as the show approaches, several different paths are being used to route guests around the restaurant and the viewing area). In addition to Guest Flow, there are also a lot of CMs from the restaurant (greeters at the podium, people that escort you to your table, to the viewing area). Obviously, THIS is what you pay for the event. I'm not even sure the cost of it covers the cost of all the human effort. I would probably have liked the event more if Disney's charged the same rate, without the dessert, as I would not have felt I had been ripped off. Or, maybe charged more, with signature/upscale desserts. Not sure this fits Disney's agenda, though.


----------



## martymcflyy85

If anyone has a video of what it looks like on the Terrace viewing let me know.  All I've seen on youtube are videos of the plaza viewing.  Thanks


----------



## Dan Murphy

martymcflyy85 said:


> If anyone has a video of what it looks like on the Terrace viewing let me know.  All I've seen on youtube are videos of the plaza viewing.  Thanks


This should be from the terrace.


----------



## ArwenMarie

cwis said:


> I would probably have liked the event more if Disney's charged the same rate, without the dessert, as I would not have felt I had been ripped off. Or, maybe charged more, with signature/upscale desserts. Not sure this fits Disney's agenda, though.



I agree, you need to not look at it as a dessert party at all. Just focus on the value of the viewing area to your group. We found it to be very worth it once we let the idea go of getting any value out of the actual desserts.


----------



## AaronInWI

On a semi-related question, at what time does the upper terrace reopen for non-dessert party guests? It used to be a tradition of ours to grab a sundae from the Plaza Ice Cream Parlor 5-10 minutes prior to Wishes, and take it to the upper terrace and watch what we could of the show from there while we ate. We were disappointed in February to see this area blocked off when we walked past it around 8:00. We didn't think to go back and check closer to showtime to see if it had reopened or not.

Sorry if this has been answered already, but I didn't see it when I skimmed the 12 pages.


----------



## cwis

AaronInWI said:


> On a semi-related question, at what time does the upper terrace reopen for non-dessert party guests? It used to be a tradition of ours to grab a sundae from the Plaza Ice Cream Parlor 5-10 minutes prior to Wishes, and take it to the upper terrace and watch what we could of the show from there while we ate. We were disappointed in February to see this area blocked off when we walked past it around 8:00. We didn't think to go back and check closer to showtime to see if it had reopened or not.
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered already, but I didn't see it when I skimmed the 12 pages.



Yesterday, the upper terrace was opened after HEA ended.


----------



## CoolDisneyCat

i booked the end of Jan today!


----------



## Abigail Broughton

Thank you! Great detailed review for all of the Disney over analytical types!!!


----------



## Abigail Broughton

Like me! I tend to way over think this WDW vacation.


----------



## AaronInWI

cwis said:


> Yesterday, the upper terrace was opened after HEA ended.


Thank you, and drats! If this is the case the next time we go as well, we'll have to figure out a plan B. At least we know so we can plan for it.


----------



## vinotinto

GADisneyDad14 said:


> They had that 'VIP' area set up when we did the dessert party on 7/2.  It was as @kmc8826 described.... it's *not* a part of the Plaza Garden area.... it's a small roped off area on the walkway in front of the Plaza Garden.  On my night it could have held maybe a dozen people... so not that big.  I suspect this can change depending on who they expect.
> 
> If the VIP area wasn't there, there would be people there anyway, so it's not a setup that creates some new visual barrier - unless they happen to be super-tall VIPs!
> 
> Note that VIPs could be anyone.... real VIPs of WDW, people who have paid for the VIP tour guides, etc.
> 
> Last note, on my night only 3-4 people showed up in the VIP area... it was actually kind of nice because it left a visual "gap" right in front of us which made for better viewing of the very bottom of the castle.



Crud, I thought the walkway in front of the Plaza Garden used to be left open. 

Also, the party I booked is sold out for the Plaza Garden (Saturday of Labor Day weekend). Has anyone been to a sold out party and is there enough space for everyone? I booked it cause, we'll, I'm 5'0 on a good day, and my 10-year old DD is short too, so I figured we need all the help we can get to view the fireworks!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

vinotinto said:


> Crud, I thought the walkway in front of the Plaza Garden used to be left open.
> 
> Also, the party I booked is sold out for the Plaza Garden (Saturday of Labor Day weekend). Has anyone been to a sold out party and is there enough space for everyone? I booked it cause, we'll, I'm 5'0 on a good day, and my 10-year old DD is short too, so I figured we need all the help we can get to view the fireworks!



The walkway is partially left open.  They put a tape line down the middle, the part closest to the Plaza Garden is walkway, the other part is available to anyone (except for that VIP square).  Note that procedures can change but this was how it was 7/2.  This is not a terrible setup as it does keep people from being directly in front of the Plaza Garden area, creating just enough view angle. 

I don't know for sure but I'm pretty sure that party I went to in my pics (which was the second night of HEA in May) had to be close to selling out, if it wasn't.   There was enough space and still a bit to move around if needed during the show.  Not a ton of space mind you, but enough to shift if you needed to adjust your view slightly. 

Despite your size (hope you don't mind me saying that), I still tend to think this is among the best viewing options outside of camping out in a primo spot for an hour+ in advance.


----------



## MyHappyPlace17

This may not be the best place to bring this up, and it may have been discussed already elsewhere, but does anyone think the dreamlights on the castle will affect the HEA projection quality?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MyHappyPlace17 said:


> This may not be the best place to bring this up, and it may have been discussed already elsewhere, but does anyone think the dreamlights on the castle will affect the HEA projection quality?



You know what, I've had this same thought before.  I remember watching the castle projection show last December (I guess it was OUAT, or maybe the prior one if it hadn't changed yet, can't remember) and it really seemed the projections weren't as crisp with those light nets all over pretty much most of the projection surfaces.  I wasn't really sure if this was my eyes playing tricks on me or it was legit?  To be fair I was pretty close up on that particular night.  

I assume we'll see the lights going up in Octoberish like always.  But at least you're not the only one who has thought about this.


----------



## MyHappyPlace17

Glad I wasn't the only one!


----------



## kmc8826

vinotinto said:


> Crud, I thought the walkway in front of the Plaza Garden used to be left open.
> 
> Also, the party I booked is sold out for the Plaza Garden (Saturday of Labor Day weekend). Has anyone been to a sold out party and is there enough space for everyone? I booked it cause, we'll, I'm 5'0 on a good day, and my 10-year old DD is short too, so I figured we need all the help we can get to view the fireworks!



Standing in front of the VIP area is still probably fine, my situation was probably abnormal with the 7 foot guy and his kid on his shoulders.  Disney would accommodate you, I think if you ended up still not having a good view (which was my case) maybe they would let you into the VIP area like they did for us.  You could find a place ahead of time without possibility of the blocked view, but you definitely would have to camp out and wait for a long time.


----------



## Disnsyncey

ArwenMarie said:


> I agree, you need to not look at it as a dessert party at all. Just focus on the value of the viewing area to your group. We found it to be very worth it once we let the idea go of getting any value out of the actual desserts.



but if you let go of the value of the actual desserts, wouldn't you end up paying more in your mind for the spot?  I am most certainly going to eat cookies and ice cream and THEN get a great spot for the fireworks 

though I'm one who used to make fun of people who needed to have a dessert party.......the new-ness of HEA and the PACKED-ness of the day I will be able to see it, I have to make it as magical as possible


----------



## thptrek

How far in advance can you make reservations for the dessert party?


----------



## ArwenMarie

Disnsyncey said:


> but if you let go of the value of the actual desserts, wouldn't you end up paying more in your mind for the spot?  I am most certainly going to eat cookies and ice cream and THEN get a great spot for the fireworks
> 
> though I'm one who used to make fun of people who needed to have a dessert party.......the new-ness of HEA and the PACKED-ness of the day I will be able to see it, I have to make it as magical as possible



Yeah, I guess so  

I guess the thing is I had to think of it as paying for the great spot to watch the show first (and it is a great spot and experience). I looked at the desserts as a bonus. Like maybe the viewing spot is worth $40 and the desserts are worth $10. Something like that.


----------



## cwis

Disnsyncey said:


> but if you let go of the value of the actual desserts, wouldn't you end up paying more in your mind for the spot?  I am most certainly going to eat cookies and ice cream and THEN get a great spot for the fireworks
> 
> though I'm one who used to make fun of people who needed to have a dessert party.......the new-ness of HEA and the PACKED-ness of the day I will be able to see it, I have to make it as magical as possible



By all means, if you enjoy the desserts served at this party, it would be nonsense not to grab the one you like!

@ArwenMarie was replying to my post, DW and I both disliked the options served at that party, and we were thinking maybe Disney would be better at dropping the desserts and market it as a “preferred viewing area”. 

Actually we've been discussing this yesterday, we wouldn't book that party again, unless they drop all the desserts, keep the drinks and add sparkling wine. That would be great and we would even pay a premium price!
Now I'm dreaming: if, on the top of that, the area with the drinks stays open until park closure, that would be so awesome! Much more useful than a cabana.


----------



## Disnsyncey

cwis said:


> By all means, if you enjoy the desserts served at this party, it would be nonsense not to grab the one you like!
> 
> @ArwenMarie was replying to my post, DW and I both disliked the options served at that party, and we were thinking maybe Disney would be better at dropping the desserts and market it as a “preferred viewing area”.
> 
> Actually we've been discussing this yesterday, we wouldn't book that party again, unless they drop all the desserts, keep the drinks and add sparkling wine. That would be great and we would even pay a premium price!
> Now I'm dreaming: if, on the top of that, the area with the drinks stays open until park closure, that would be so awesome! Much more useful than a cabana.




the disney food blog seemed to like the choices, so I hope they end up as I expect them to be, but hey, ice cream is my favorite food, so as long as they have that, I am game  but the cookie decorating and "kabobs" look delish too!


----------



## cwis

Disnsyncey said:


> the disney food blog seemed to like the choices, so I hope they end up as I expect them to be, but hey, ice cream is my favorite food, so as long as they have that, I am game  but the cookie decorating and "kabobs" look delish too!



They sure had ice cream on our visit! Huge disappointment was they were out of whipped cream.


----------



## Lesley Wake

thptrek said:


> How far in advance can you make reservations for the dessert party?


180 days, same as regular ADRs. Other dessert parties/dining packages seem to have a delay loading into the system, but HEA is currently available for 180 days in advance.


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## cwis

NuJoy said:


> But marketing it as a dessert party allows them to still charge you with no compensation if the fireworks don't happen due inclement weather.



That's correct, though I believe it does not happen often that HEA is cancelled.


----------



## Disnsyncey

cwis said:


> They sure had ice cream on our visit! Huge disappointment was they were out of whipped cream.



my mom calls whipped cream "party" so she would have been sad that there was no party at the party hahaha


----------



## WedWayPilot

I did the dessert party last week with my wife, 5 year old and 2 year old. It was our first time seeing Happily Ever after and we loved the show and the viewing location. The castle projections worked nicely with the fireworks, and it was the best nighttime show we have seen at Disney. 

We didn't care for the desserts.The specialty cupcakes, cookies, and other offerings just tasted very sugary with very little flavor. My 5-year-old who usually loves anything sweet didn't care for anything except the chocolate covered strawberries. For a direct comparison, these desserts are below the standard you would find at most counter service restaurants. For instance, the cupcakes at BOG, Roaring fork and even Starbucks we tried last week were far superior to what was offered. 

They also ran out of the sparkling apple juice by 8pm.

I agree that this should be marketed as "Preferred fireworks viewing" and drop the "Dessert party" moniker for what is offered. My wife and I agreed we would attend this event again, however, we would just ride rides until 8:45 then go check in for the fireworks and forget the "Desserts."


----------



## SoShiny

Was at the plaza garden dessert party last night. As others have mentioned, the desserts were awful...like really bad. With the exception of the chocolate covered strawberries. I literally wished there was a discreet way to spit out the bites of other items that I tried. However, as soon as HEA started, I realized that it was the best money that I have ever spent at Disney. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## TJDisneymama

We did this last week.  We actually enjoyed a lot of the desserts.  I mean......youre not getting $70 worth of desserts, that's for sure.  But like someone said, I think of it like $40 for the viewing, $20 for the desserts (or whatever the total was, I don't even remember).  I particularly liked the little Oreo Mickey things.  And the chocolate chip cookies were good, we made ice cream sandwiches out of them. 

Anyways, I have a question about "viewing etiquette".  When we got out to the garden area, there was a family spread out on one side, sitting down.....about halfway back.  We sat down as well, in front of them.  Now, we are about 4'  away from the front railing.  I ASSUMED when the show started, everyone would stand up. As you really can only see about the top half of the castle when sitting on the ground. Well when it started, most ppl did stand up. Except the family behind us, who proceeded to SCREAM at anyone who tried to stand along that front railing in front of me.  So the entire front railing on one side of the garden, up to about halfway back (where the family was sitting) was completely empty because this family yelled to get out of the way if anyone dared stand near it.  The whole front railing which had a PERFECT view, went unused because of them.  I had to go stand off to the side behind some trees and poles.  So.......I'm not wrong, am I? Just because you plop your lazy butt down, doesn't mean the ENTIRE space in front of you is now yours, right??


----------



## serenitygr

TJDisneymama said:


> We did this last week.  We actually enjoyed a lot of the desserts.  I mean......youre not getting $70 worth of desserts, that's for sure.  But like someone said, I think of it like $40 for the viewing, $20 for the desserts (or whatever the total was, I don't even remember).  I particularly liked the little Oreo Mickey things.  And the chocolate chip cookies were good, we made ice cream sandwiches out of them.
> 
> Anyways, I have a question about "viewing etiquette".  When we got out to the garden area, there was a family spread out on one side, sitting down.....about halfway back.  We sat down as well, in front of them.  Now, we are about 4'  away from the front railing.  I ASSUMED when the show started, everyone would stand up. As you really can only see about the top half of the castle when sitting on the ground. Well when it started, most ppl did stand up. Except the family behind us, who proceeded to SCREAM at anyone who tried to stand along that front railing in front of me.  So the entire front railing on one side of the garden, up to about halfway back (where the family was sitting) was completely empty because this family yelled to get out of the way if anyone dared stand near it.  The whole front railing which had a PERFECT view, went unused because of them.  I had to go stand off to the side behind some trees and poles.  So.......I'm not wrong, am I? Just because you plop your lazy butt down, doesn't mean the ENTIRE space in front of you is now yours, right??


It sounds like a cast member should have been involved to remedy the situation


----------



## jaysmom4285

I'm with you.  I thought the desserts were very good, and the value is more in the viewing area than the desserts.  And I agree that the people sitting shouldn't assume that they are entitled to have no one stand in front of them.   It would be like sitting in the middle of the sidewalk (assuming that was permitted) to watch the parade on Main Street in MK and expecting no one to stand between you and the curb.  When I've been in that viewing area, there were people who stayed seated on the ground, and I did my best not to stand in front of them, and there was enough room to move around so that it wasn't an issue.   But they shouldn't have an expectation that the area in front of them would be kept clear.


----------



## Dan Murphy

We were there a week or so ago.  I agree with many.  The viewing area is excellent, the desserts....marginal.  Build your own cookie was fun for the grandkids.  Ice cream was, well, ice cream, good. And the chocolate covered strawberries were also good.  The rest, not so much.

We sat/stood in the very back of the fenced area.  Nobody in front of us for probably 30 feet.  Excellent viewing.  You have no better view if you are 30 feet closer to the castle at that distance.


----------



## martymcflyy85

TJDisneymama said:


> We did this last week.  We actually enjoyed a lot of the desserts.  I mean......youre not getting $70 worth of desserts, that's for sure.  But like someone said, I think of it like $40 for the viewing, $20 for the desserts (or whatever the total was, I don't even remember).  I particularly liked the little Oreo Mickey things.  And the chocolate chip cookies were good, we made ice cream sandwiches out of them.
> 
> Anyways, I have a question about "viewing etiquette".  When we got out to the garden area, there was a family spread out on one side, sitting down.....about halfway back.  We sat down as well, in front of them.  Now, we are about 4'  away from the front railing.  I ASSUMED when the show started, everyone would stand up. As you really can only see about the top half of the castle when sitting on the ground. Well when it started, most ppl did stand up. Except the family behind us, who proceeded to SCREAM at anyone who tried to stand along that front railing in front of me.  So the entire front railing on one side of the garden, up to about halfway back (where the family was sitting) was completely empty because this family yelled to get out of the way if anyone dared stand near it.  The whole front railing which had a PERFECT view, went unused because of them.  I had to go stand off to the side behind some trees and poles.  So.......I'm not wrong, am I? Just because you plop your lazy butt down, doesn't mean the ENTIRE space in front of you is now yours, right??



This is why I'm thinking of doing Terrace viewing.  But it seems not many are choosing that view so its hard to find reviews or pictures of it.  But I like the idea of being able to sit down and not have people around you all crowding up and fighting over space.


----------



## TJDisneymama

martymcflyy85 said:


> This is why I'm thinking of doing Terrace viewing.  But it seems not many are choosing that view so its hard to find reviews or pictures of it.  But I like the idea of being able to sit down and not have people around you all crowding up and fighting over space.



the view from the terrace didn't look good at all . We actually were seated at a table for our desserts on the terrace because the garden seating section was full.
But the thing is - it wasn't crowded at ALL in the garden viewing area - there was PLENTY of space! A whole big section in front of the sitting family was completely empty because any time anyone walked over there, they got a "hey you! Move! out of the way!"  a good 10 or so people could have stood up there, have an awesome view, and not been crowded.
 It was my first dessert party so I wasnt sure if there was some obscure rule I didn't know about where if you sit down, you have control of all the space in front of you (lol), so I didn't say anything.  But in the future for sure, I will tell them to suck it, and get a CM involved if I have to.


----------



## Rusty2rules

*GREAT REVIEW!* Thanks for taking the time to do this. I'm doing it for the first time in September. This has really put my mind at ease knowing the money will be well spent. I'm with you, I'm doing it mostly for the reserved spot for viewing. But, who am I kidding? I'm going to partake in the goodies, too!   Thanks again, great job.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TJDisneymama said:


> We did this last week.  We actually enjoyed a lot of the desserts.  I mean......youre not getting $70 worth of desserts, that's for sure.  But like someone said, I think of it like $40 for the viewing, $20 for the desserts (or whatever the total was, I don't even remember).  I particularly liked the little Oreo Mickey things.  And the chocolate chip cookies were good, we made ice cream sandwiches out of them.
> 
> Anyways, I have a question about "viewing etiquette".  When we got out to the garden area, there was a family spread out on one side, sitting down.....about halfway back.  We sat down as well, in front of them.  Now, we are about 4'  away from the front railing.  I ASSUMED when the show started, everyone would stand up. As you really can only see about the top half of the castle when sitting on the ground. Well when it started, most ppl did stand up. Except the family behind us, who proceeded to SCREAM at anyone who tried to stand along that front railing in front of me.  So the entire front railing on one side of the garden, up to about halfway back (where the family was sitting) was completely empty because this family yelled to get out of the way if anyone dared stand near it.  The whole front railing which had a PERFECT view, went unused because of them.  I had to go stand off to the side behind some trees and poles.  So.......I'm not wrong, am I? Just because you plop your lazy butt down, doesn't mean the ENTIRE space in front of you is now yours, right??



Sounds like you had some lovely party guests.  

If you are going to leave space between you and the front rail, then no way should you have any expectation of 'controlling' the view.  People can and will fill in/sit all around you in the garden area.  

I know some have said they've been able to sit the whole time, which I'm sure is possible on a lighter crowd night.  But the two times I've been staying seated wouldn't have really worked (limited lower castle viewing angle)... it was just a "given" that everyone would stand - and they did.  If someone blocked your view there was still enough room to shift around a bit.  Still way better than being out in the hub, that's for sure.


----------



## TJDisneymama

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I know some have said they've been able to sit the whole time, which I'm sure is possible on a lighter crowd night.  But the two times I've been staying seated wouldn't have really worked (limited lower castle viewing angle)... it was just a "given" that everyone would stand - and they did.  If someone blocked your view there was still enough room to shift around a bit.  Still way better than being out in the hub, that's for sure.



DD did stay seated on the ground for most of it, b/c she was tired.  You can still see the upper half of the castle and the fireworks obviously.  But even if nobody stands in front of you, you still can't see the bottom half of the castle.  But, thats fine for some people. Like you said, still beats being out with the masses being crushed half to death.


----------



## MonaMN

Rusty2rules said:


> *GREAT REVIEW!* Thanks for taking the time to do this. I'm doing it for the first time in September. This has really put my mind at ease knowing the money will be well spent. I'm with you, I'm doing it mostly for the reserved spot for viewing. But, who am I kidding? I'm going to partake in the goodies, too!   Thanks again, great job.


Agree - I am planning to book for our March trip based on this helpful thread.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ArwenMarie

TJDisneymama said:


> Anyways, I have a question about "viewing etiquette".  When we got out to the garden area, there was a family spread out on one side, sitting down.....about halfway back.  We sat down as well, in front of them.  Now, we are about 4'  away from the front railing.  I ASSUMED when the show started, everyone would stand up. As you really can only see about the top half of the castle when sitting on the ground. Well when it started, most ppl did stand up. Except the family behind us, who proceeded to SCREAM at anyone who tried to stand along that front railing in front of me.  So the entire front railing on one side of the garden, up to about halfway back (where the family was sitting) was completely empty because this family yelled to get out of the way if anyone dared stand near it.  The whole front railing which had a PERFECT view, went unused because of them.  I had to go stand off to the side behind some trees and poles.  So.......I'm not wrong, am I? Just because you plop your lazy butt down, doesn't mean the ENTIRE space in front of you is now yours, right??



No, you're not wrong. If people stand up, you have to stand up. Why didn't they sit up closer to the railing I wonder? I guess the railing would have blocked their line of sight then.


----------



## TJDisneymama

ArwenMarie said:


> No, you're not wrong. If people stand up, you have to stand up. Why didn't they sit up closer to the railing I wonder? I guess the railing would have blocked their line of sight then.



yes, if they sat right up to the railing, they would have been able to see even less.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Since we're talking about seating and views and all that, we really liked standing against the rail at the back. Gave us something to lean our tired bodies on and it was nice not having people right behind us especially since they keep that walkway clear.


----------



## GrandmaLT

I have reluctantly decided to purchase the terrace party for our October trip.  It's very hard to justify the cost and it's just 2 of us.  That being said, it will be great to have a nice seat for the show.  Since this is our first dessert party, did I read correctly that all the tables are along the rail, meaning each will be a good view?  Also, I'm guessing you arrive early to get to enjoy the desserts at the table you will be seated at for the party and once seated can come and go back and forth to the desserts and not lose your table?  Thanks in advance for any responses.  Looking forward to a great trip!


----------



## martymcflyy85

GrandmaLT said:


> I have reluctantly decided to purchase the terrace party for our October trip.  It's very hard to justify the cost and it's just 2 of us.  That being said, it will be great to have a nice seat for the show.  Since this is our first dessert party, did I read correctly that all the tables are along the rail, meaning each will be a good view?  Also, I'm guessing you arrive early to get to enjoy the desserts at the table you will be seated at for the party and once seated can come and go back and forth to the desserts and not lose your table?  Thanks in advance for any responses.  Looking forward to a great trip!



These are great questions, and I'd like to know the answers too.  Hopefully someone can reply and let us know.


----------



## ChadInOKC

GrandmaLT said:


> I have reluctantly decided to purchase the terrace party for our October trip.  It's very hard to justify the cost and it's just 2 of us.  That being said, it will be great to have a nice seat for the show.  Since this is our first dessert party, did I read correctly that all the tables are along the rail, meaning each will be a good view?  Also, I'm guessing you arrive early to get to enjoy the desserts at the table you will be seated at for the party and once seated can come and go back and forth to the desserts and not lose your table?  Thanks in advance for any responses.  Looking forward to a great trip!



Unless something has changed from the two times we have done this in the past, people will get up from their seats and stand along the rail and block your view from your table. You pretty much have to get up. This is why we decided to book the plaza viewing for our coming october trip since we were figuring on standing anyway.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

GrandmaLT said:


> I have reluctantly decided to purchase the terrace party for our October trip.  It's very hard to justify the cost and it's just 2 of us.  That being said, it will be great to have a nice seat for the show.  Since this is our first dessert party, did I read correctly that all the tables are along the rail, meaning each will be a good view?  Also, I'm guessing you arrive early to get to enjoy the desserts at the table you will be seated at for the party and once seated can come and go back and forth to the desserts and not lose your table?  Thanks in advance for any responses.  Looking forward to a great trip!



For the seated Tomorroland Terrace version, most of the tables are right along the rail.  They are two deep in a few spots, so not every table is on the rail, but realty only a few.   

This is not the same as this party used to be.   It used to be chocked full of tables in the whole area and everyone got up to rush the rail when the show started.  That's not the case anymore.  Maybe a few folks, but there just aren't that many people not already on the rail. 

This was our experience this Spring.  Obviously things can change, so YMMV.  But  compared to when we did the seated party a few years ago, it's much different now.


----------



## Lsdolphin

GrandmaLT said:


> I have reluctantly decided to purchase the terrace party for our October trip.  It's very hard to justify the cost and it's just 2 of us.  That being said, it will be great to have a nice seat for the show.  Since this is our first dessert party, did I read correctly that all the tables are along the rail, meaning each will be a good view?  Also, I'm guessing you arrive early to get to enjoy the desserts at the table you will be seated at for the party and once seated can come and go back and forth to the desserts and not lose your table?  Thanks in advance for any responses.  Looking forward to a great trip!




I attended the Terrace dessert party a few weeks ago and would absolutely not do it again!  We were right in front of the line waiting 45 minutes to be admitted into the party.  Tables are not pre-assigned but you are escorted to a table upon arrival.  I requested a table on the left side as I had been told by previous guests that these tables had a better view, however the CM escorting us into party insisted we could not have one of the tables up by the railing on the left side because they were set for four people and we were only two!  The tables are the same size with the exception of several tables all in second row that are larger.  The tables have 2 or 4 chairs. Most of the tables along the left side have 4 chairs.  So despite the fact we were among the first 10 people seated we were given a table on the railing in the middle with a nice big tree blocking our view of the castle.  Unless you are seated to the far left your view is of the side of the castle which is fine for the actual fireworks but you can't see the projections at all.  The first row of tables are placed right up against the railing so there is no space for people to walk up in front of you.  The desserts offered are the same as for the less expensive plaza dessert party and are not that great anyway although they look beautiful.
So unless you dont care about seeing any of the projections which accompany the HEA fireworks show or really need a seat,  the Plaza dessert party has a much better view.  If you have a family member who can not stand in the Plaza viewing area and really needs a seat it would be a lot cheaper to just rent them a wheel chair for the evening!

And of course ther were a few couples who arrived late and were given great tables on the left side right where I had requested to be seated!  And yes I did say something to a CM when I noted this and I was told "oh you can just get up and go stand behind those tables when fireworks begin".  They just walked away when I replied that if had wanted to stand behind people I would have purchased the Plaza dessert party.


----------



## martymcflyy85

Lsdolphin said:


> I attended the Terrace dessert party a few weeks ago and would absolutely not do it again!  We were right in front of the line waiting 45 minutes to be admitted into the party.  Tables are not pre-assigned but you are escorted to a table upon arrival.  I requested a table on the left side as I had been told by previous guests that these tables had a better view, however the CM escorting us into party insisted we could not have one of the tables up by the railing on the left side because they were set for four people and we were only two!  The tables are the same size with the exception of several tables all in second row that are larger.  The tables have 2 or 4 chairs. Most of the tables along the left side have 4 chairs.  So despite the fact we were among the first 10 people seated we were given a table on the railing in the middle with a nice big tree blocking our view of the castle.  Unless you are seated to the far left your view is of the side of the castle which is fine for the actual fireworks but you can't see the projections at all.  The first row of tables are placed right up against the railing so there is no space for people to walk up in front of you.  The desserts offered are the same as for the less expensive plaza dessert party and are not that great anyway although they look beautiful.
> So unless you dont care about seeing any of the projections which accompany the HEA fireworks show or really need a seat,  the Plaza dessert party has a much better view.  If you have a family member who can not stand in the Plaza viewing area and really needs a seat it would be a lot cheaper to just rent them a wheel chair for the evening!
> 
> And of course ther were a few couples who arrived late and were given great tables on the left side right where I had requested to be seated!  And yes I did say something to a CM when I noted this and I was told "oh you can just get up and go stand behind those tables when fireworks begin".  They just walked away when I replied that if had wanted to stand behind people I would have purchased the Plaza dessert party.




Thank you so much for this great description.  Finally, a good description of the Terrace version instead of the plaza version.  With my family of 5, sounds like I wouldn't get a table for two or a table for four, but I'd be stuck on the "larger" tables on the second row.  This is what I needed to know.  I will now cancel my terrace viewing and go with plaza viewing.


----------



## Lsdolphin

martymcflyy85 said:


> Thank you so much for this great description.  Finally, a good description of the Terrace version instead of the plaza version.  With my family of 5, sounds like I wouldn't get a table for two or a table for four, but I'd be stuck on the "larger" tables on the second row.  This is what I needed to know.  I will now cancel my terrace viewing and go with plaza viewing.




There were a few larger tables over to the left which would seat 6 but definitely in the second row. I still think Plaza party will give you much better view with the same desserts.  In addition to sweet dessert buffet which included a nice fruit display and platters of cheese cubes there was also another "kids" table with sugar and chocolate chip cookies as well as individual plates with a marshmallow, small brownie, strawberry, piece of pineapple and a small cup of Hershey's chocolate syrup for dipping, and mini-cupcakes which kids can frost.
Hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Having done the terrace party twice and Plaza once, I would definitely recommend Plaza.


----------



## evilstep

What, if any, is the cancellation policy for these?  I can't seem to find it anywhere!


----------



## Lesley Wake

evilstep said:


> What, if any, is the cancellation policy for these?  I can't seem to find it anywhere!


It is 5 days.


----------



## Arden01

Would definitely recommend the Plaza viewing. Here is a photo from our evening. I'm really glad I did this once. We had a fantastic view. The desserts were pretty good, although not spectacular, but having this view was worth it IMHO. We went over to the plaza viewing area around 8:25 and got a spot pretty close to the front of the railing without being shoulder to shoulder with masses of people. My daughters stood right at the railing and were able to see everything, including all the projections. I'm not sure I would pay the almost $240 for a family of four again, but I am glad I did it once to have this optimal viewing experience.


----------



## Beth Pagan

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Good question - I should have looked/paid attention!  I checked my photos again and it looks like people had strollers in the Plaza Garden Viewing area with them, so you can probably just roll it right in.  I don't think you can bring them into the upper terrace dessert area (it's someone tight on space and crowded), I suspect there is stroller parking somewhere nearby.


We just came back and went to the Plaza viewing. I really dont think it is worth the extra money for the terrace viewing. The only way it is an advantage is when it is raining. Of course, the night we were there it was raining. But we just left later to go to the plaza area. You won't have any issues with a double stroller there. Im not sure it is worth the money when it is not a busy time of the year but it is great if you have kids and don't want to sit around for hours for a good view. The desserts are great. Have fun!!!


----------



## MonaMN

evilstep said:


> What, if any, is the cancellation policy for these?  I can't seem to find it anywhere!


It pops up in the fine print when you are booking your spot, but I didn't see it anywhere else, either.


----------



## pangyal

Thank you for this wonderfully helpful thread! Based on the great advice, I've booked for October for me and my kiddo (solo mom and kid trip!) who is as vertically challenged as I am. I am still debating whether to keep it or try to get up to the train station twenty minutes or so before the show and then not be burdened by the possibility of a tiredness meltdown or bad weather. 

My main question is, does anyone have experience with the gluten free offerings at this party? Thanks in advance !


----------



## bonjing

Thank you all for the recent replies to this thread. I booked plaza view then cancelled for terrace view and after reading the most recent replies I rebooked for plaza garden. I don't mind having to stand and hopefully will be less crowded. I'm also hoping with the people paying the "premium" there will be less rude people just trying to force their way in between people.


----------



## Lesley Wake

pangyal said:


> Thank you for this wonderfully helpful thread! Based on the great advice, I've booked for October for me and my kiddo (solo mom and kid trip!) who is as vertically challenged as I am. I am still debating whether to keep it or try to get up to the train station twenty minutes or so before the show and then not be burdened by the possibility of a tiredness meltdown or bad weather.
> 
> My main question is, does anyone have experience with the gluten free offerings at this party? Thanks in advance !


If you go to this Dining Trip Report, her boyfriend had the gluten free option and loved it: https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...-8-15-completed.3604699/page-11#post-57988360


----------



## kmc8826

pangyal said:


> Thank you for this wonderfully helpful thread! Based on the great advice, I've booked for October for me and my kiddo (solo mom and kid trip!) who is as vertically challenged as I am. I am still debating whether to keep it or try to get up to the train station twenty minutes or so before the show and then not be burdened by the possibility of a tiredness meltdown or bad weather.



I did the party on the August trip because in May we tried to find a spot where D9 would not have her view blocked and was not successful.  One night we did go up to the train station unless you were up there a lot earlier than 20 minutes that would not be a good space for someone little to see.  You would have to be right at the railing to have a clear view, and even then you would be further away from seeing the castle projections.


----------



## pangyal

^ THANK YOU to both, that's amazing!!!


----------



## Lesley Wake

I wanted to share my experiences last week (Wednesday, Sept 13). I had done the Hallowishes party the night before and it was very awkward and a waste of money, so was worried about this one but it was within the 5 day cancellation window so knew I couldn't get a refund. Well, I'm sooo happy I went ahead and did it, because it was so much fun! I would absolutely do it again. 

We checked in around 7:45 for the 9pm fireworks show. We got wristbands and they escorted us to a table on the upper terrace (near the bathrooms). I think every group had their own table and larger ones were set aside for larger groups. 

Got our first plates of desserts, drinks, and also picked up a kid kabob plate on my way back to the table (we were 2 adults but they didn't bat an eye at us taking one). My sister is allergic to pineapple but loves grapes so she asked if they had any that weren't touching pineapple and they brought out a huge plate of grapes just for her! 

IMO, desserts were very good and they had plenty. I think they ran out of chocolate covered strawberries and chocolate macarons during the night though. Ended up getting 2 more plates of desserts (with progressively more and more cheese/fruit...)

That night it was Once Upon a Time at 8:30 and HEA at 9pm. They did a 10 min and 5 min announcement for OUAT and about 75% of the people went out to the plaza. I saw some people trying to watch from the very edge of the terrace but I don't think it'd be a good view. We decided to catch it another night rather than give up on part of the dessert party. Everyone else ended up leaving by about 8:40, so my sister and I closed out the party! We ended up chatting for a bit with the girl running the sundae station and complimented her cupcake decorating/kabob making skills (she was very bored once everyone left). She gave us a handful of mickey straws to take home. 

We were escorted out to the plaza by a CM with a rainbow wand, and we got perfect spots against the back railing, with about 15 ft of empty space in front of us. Loved, loved, loved the show! 

Next time I go to WDW I will definitely be booking this again! I also did the Star Wars party a couple nights later, but I actually preferred this one because of the seating! 

Some pictures:


----------



## Lsdolphin

Lesley Wake said:


> I wanted to share my experiences last week (Wednesday, Sept 13). I had done the Hallowishes party the night before and it was very awkward and a waste of money, so was worried about this one but it was within the 5 day cancellation window so knew I couldn't get a refund. Well, I'm sooo happy I went ahead and did it, because it was so much fun! I would absolutely do it again.
> 
> We checked in around 7:45 for the 9pm fireworks show. We got wristbands and they escorted us to a table on the upper terrace (near the bathrooms). I think every group had their own table and larger ones were set aside for larger groups.
> 
> Got our first plates of desserts, drinks, and also picked up a kid kabob plate on my way back to the table (we were 2 adults but they didn't bat an eye at us taking one). My sister is allergic to pineapple but loves grapes so she asked if they had any that weren't touching pineapple and they brought out a huge plate of grapes just for her!
> 
> IMO, desserts were very good and they had plenty. I think they ran out of chocolate covered strawberries and chocolate macarons during the night though. Ended up getting 2 more plates of desserts (with progressively more and more cheese/fruit...)
> 
> That night it was Once Upon a Time at 8:30 and HEA at 9pm. They did a 10 min and 5 min announcement for OUAT and about 75% of the people went out to the plaza. I saw some people trying to watch from the very edge of the terrace but I don't think it'd be a good view. We decided to catch it another night rather than give up on part of the dessert party. Everyone else ended up leaving by about 8:40, so my sister and I closed out the party! We ended up chatting for a bit with the girl running the sundae station and complimented her cupcake decorating/kabob making skills (she was very bored once everyone left). She gave us a handful of mickey straws to take home.
> 
> We were escorted out to the plaza by a CM with a rainbow wand, and we got perfect spots against the back railing, with about 15 ft of empty space in front of us. Loved, loved, loved the show!
> 
> Next time I go to WDW I will definitely be booking this again! I also did the Star Wars party a couple nights later, but I actually preferred this one because of the seating!
> 
> Some pictures:
> View attachment 271617
> View attachment 271618 View attachment 271619 View attachment 271620
> View attachment 271625
> 
> View attachment 271622
> 
> View attachment 271626
> 
> View attachment 271627
> 
> View attachment 271624
> 
> View attachment 271623





What did you not like about the Hallowishes dessert party?  My friends are attending the Plaza Garden Hallowishes dessert party on 10/29 and were wondering if desserts were the same HEA party.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Lsdolphin said:


> What did you not like about the Hallowishes dessert party?  My friends are attending the Plaza Garden Hallowishes dessert party on 10/29 and were wondering if desserts were the same HEA party.



For the Hallowishes party, it was just an awkward experience. The garden viewing was so empty! Like there were 12 people there. So we were sort of sitting at tables, just staring at each other and the lady at the sundae station. The desserts were similar to the HEA, so they weren't bad, I just think the regular park offerings would have been better at a cheaper cost. The villains cupcake was inedible-like it tasted entirely like dye! Oogie Boogie tart was the same as the s'mores tart during HEA. Jack skellington was fine, and poison apple tart was ok too. Worms and dirt was pretty dry. 

For the viewing itself, yes the spot was great. But the party I was at was so empty it would have been extremely easy to just walk up a few minutes before and get an equal view. There were people standing in the walkway in front of the plaza who were able to lean up against the railing and get an equal view as we did and we paid $$$. 

Maybe for your friends it will be better and more worthwhile, if that party is more crowded. But I would have preferred to just camp out for spots beforehand and create our own dessert party with the various offerings around the park. 

Here are some photos from the Hallowishes (sorry, huge blurry because it was pretty humid!):


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lesley Wake said:


> I had done the Hallowishes party the night before and it was very awkward and a waste of money, so was worried about this one but it was within the 5 day cancellation window so knew I couldn't get a refund. Well, I'm sooo happy I went ahead and did it, because it was so much fun! I would absolutely do it again.





Lesley Wake said:


> For the Hallowishes party, it was just an awkward experience. The garden viewing was so empty! Like there were 12 people there. So we were sort of sitting at tables, just staring at each other and the lady at the sundae station. The desserts were similar to the HEA, so they weren't bad, I just think the regular park offerings would have been better at a cheaper cost. The villains cupcake was inedible-like it tasted entirely like dye! Oogie Boogie tart was the same as the s'mores tart during HEA. Jack skellington was fine, and poison apple tart was ok too. Worms and dirt was pretty dry.
> 
> For the viewing itself, yes the spot was great. But the party I was at was so empty it would have been extremely easy to just walk up a few minutes before and get an equal view. There were people standing in the walkway in front of the plaza who were able to lean up against the railing and get an equal view as we did and we paid $$$.
> 
> Maybe for your friends it will be better and more worthwhile, if that party is more crowded. But I would have preferred to just camp out for spots beforehand and create our own dessert party with the various offerings around the park.
> 
> Here are some photos from the Hallowishes (sorry, huge blurry because it was pretty humid!):



I meant to comment on this when I read it last week but it slipped my mind. We also did the dessert party for MNSSHP (the 9/1 party) and I 1000% agree with your assessment.  Funny thing is I knew it was a total waste/bad idea going in.  To be totally honest, I had booked it awhile back before I realized they didn’t offer a dedicated parade viewing spot and kind of forgot about it until too late, so ended up just going along with it to try it out.

On the plus side, it rained quite a bit my night and the first parade and Hallowishes were delayed.  We ended up squatting at the tables in the Tomorrowland Terrace to wait out the weather, so that was nice.  

But you’re right about the numbers... there were maybe 15 guests my night.  We had the whole plaza garden to ourselves.  Although that party was pretty busy on my particular night - I was glad to have a dedicated spot to watch fireworks, but it would have been fine too if we didn’t.  

We ended up watching the first parade from the plaza garden.  It’s not the best view but it’s not terrible either.  We’re not “sit on the curb and wait for the parade” folks, so watching from the Plaza Garden was kind of a reasonable alternative for us.  

But all in all, like most folks suggest, the dessert party on a MNSSHP night was a waste for us.  Wouldn’t do that again.  

Thanks for sharing your experiences, great pics too!


----------



## Lesley Wake

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I meant to comment on this when I read it last week but it slipped my mind. We also did the dessert party for MNSSHP (the 9/1 party) and I 1000% agree with your assessment.  Funny thing is I knew it was a total waste/bad idea going in.  To be totally honest, I had booked it awhile back before I realized they didn’t offer a dedicated parade viewing spot and kind of forgot about it until too late, so ended up just going along with it to try it out.
> 
> On the plus side, it rained quite a bit my night and the first parade and Hallowishes were delayed.  We ended up squatting at the tables in the Tomorrowland Terrace to wait out the weather, so that was nice.
> 
> But you’re right about the numbers... there were maybe 15 guests my night.  We had the whole plaza garden to ourselves.  Although that party was pretty busy on my particular night - I was glad to have a dedicated spot to watch fireworks, but it would have been fine too if we didn’t.
> 
> We ended up watching the first parade from the plaza garden.  It’s not the best view but it’s not terrible either.  We’re not “sit on the curb and wait for the parade” folks, so watching from the Plaza Garden was kind of a reasonable alternative for us.
> 
> But all in all, like most folks suggest, the dessert party on a MNSSHP night was a waste for us.  Wouldn’t do that again.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences, great pics too!


Thanks! I'm glad it wasn't just me and my sister who felt weird about it! I think it was partially because Disney released those dates so late so everyone interested in a dessert party did the terrace view and didn't know about the (slightly) cheaper plaza view. Oh well!


----------



## zipuzee

I'm definitely going to try and book this when we go next year.  I hate fighting crowds and this will be well worth the cost to me!


----------



## LizzyS

Thank you so much for this great thread, OP!

I'm strongly leaning towards doing this when my husband and I go for our 9th anniversary in February!


----------



## MyHappyPlace17

Maybe not the best place to ask about this, but I'm wondering if anyone has noticed any difference in the clarity of the HEA projections on the castle now that the Dream Lights installation is well underway.


----------



## TeresaWen

My husband and I are doing this later this month. Plaza viewing. He may be using a wheelchair. He is recovering from back surgery and we don't know yet how much assistance he'll need.  if he is using one, he most likely will stand for the fireworks but would sit while waiting.

How accessible is this event?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TeresaWen said:


> My husband and I are doing this later this month. Plaza viewing. He may be using a wheelchair. He is recovering from back surgery and we don't know yet how much assistance he'll need.  if he is using one, he most likely will stand for the fireworks but would sit while waiting.
> 
> How accessible is this event?



I will caveat that I don’t have direct experience with accessibility considerations, but from my untrained eye I would say “very accessible.”  You can stay in the chair the whole time, from desserts to Plaza Garden viewing area.  One time this summer we were next to two women in scooters in the Plaza Garden.  They seemed to enjoy staying seated.    They moved around a bit once the show started to get a better view, but not much. 

In my experience, while the garden does fill in, it doesn't fill in so much as to significantly impact someone who may need to remain seated - generally speaking.  You can always time getting to the garden a little earlier to secure a spot on the railing, if that is a concern.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dan Murphy

A


TeresaWen said:


> My husband and I are doing this later this month. Plaza viewing. He may be using a wheelchair. He is recovering from back surgery and we don't know yet how much assistance he'll need.  if he is using one, he most likely will stand for the fireworks but would sit while waiting.
> 
> How accessible is this event?


Adding to the reply above from GADD.  We did the Plaza view party about a month ago, I was using a scooter.  Extremely accessible, plus not crowded.


----------



## TeresaWen

Thank you both!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I had been on the fence about booking the Garden View party until of course I kept thinking about it and less than 30 days away decided why not!  Well, of course no spots available.   But I checked today again just for fun, and there were 2 spots!  So yes!  I just booked this...haven't told DH yet  But he loves sweets so I'm sure he won't mind the cost after I tell him about all the desserts   We did the Hallowishes Dessert party last year, but it had parade spot and terrace seats.  I didn't care for the castle view from the terrace, but other than that we liked it.  Not worth it this year without the parade spot though.  But I've been still seeing crazy crowded reports from HEA, that I decided I wanted to do this instead.  I'm really excited about it reading all these latest reviews!  Looking forward to the garden view area.


----------



## AllEar2017

I booked this based on the post here and was very happy! Agree with some others that better to sit/stand in the back against the fence versus towards the front. Also we were some of the last to enter and everyone was clumped near the entrance but we just kept walking all the way across and there was plenty of open space.

We had 9:00 HEA and arrived at the party just after 8. So many people were leaving to get seats for fireworks just as we were entering! I panicked a little and asked the CM seating us if we should hurry and he assured us there was plenty of space. We ended up being some of the last to leave closer to 8:45 and as mentioned above had no problem getting a spot.

I saved this event for our last night and it took the pressure off feeling the need to see HEA the other nights. We saw the fireworks from the Poly a few times. This was our only special event of the trip and well worth it!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

AllEar2017 said:


> I booked this based on the post here and was very happy! Agree with some others that better to sit/stand in the back against the fence versus towards the front. Also we were some of the last to enter and everyone was clumped near the entrance but we just kept walking all the way across and there was plenty of open space.
> 
> We had 9:00 HEA and arrived at the party just after 8. So many people were leaving to get seats for fireworks just as we were entering! I panicked a little and asked the CM seating us if we should hurry and he assured us there was plenty of space. We ended up being some of the last to leave closer to 8:45 and as mentioned above had no problem getting a spot.
> 
> I saved this event for our last night and it took the pressure off feeling the need to see HEA the other nights. We saw the fireworks from the Poly a few times. This was our only special event of the trip and well worth it!



Glad it worked out for you!  I like this event with a similar schedule as you... arrive a later, then up to the fireworks viewing later.  Makes for a fun, stress-free night.  Thanks again for sharing your experience.


----------



## LizzyS

LizzyS said:


> Thank you so much for this great thread, OP!
> 
> I'm strongly leaning towards doing this when my husband and I go for our 9th anniversary in February!



I booked the seated version and I'm really excited for it!


----------



## Dan Murphy

LizzyS said:


> I booked the seated version and I'm really excited for it!


Enjoy! And an early Happy Anniversary wish for you both.


----------



## LizzyS

Dan Murphy said:


> Enjoy! And an early Happy Anniversary wish for you both.



Awww, thank you so much!


----------



## disneydreamer781

I so wish I could spend my money anywhere but on this dessert party so this is a one and done for us. It's just for HEA as I would never do it for Wishes. Even if I only get to experience HEA in the park once, I won't be doing it again. I've been seriously considering cancelling it but I keep thinking do I want to avoid jostling, jockeying for a spot, and long wait for the fireworks particularly with DH and his back issues? It's enough to have to do it for MNSSHP but that's it. I'm still considering just viewing from the front of the park instead.


----------



## GBBTomorrow

Wow, thank you for the amazing review! So helpful!!!


----------



## serenitygr

We did the dessert party last week- we had the garden view. I've never seen the fireworks from in front of the castle before, and to be honest I'd pay twice the price- it was SO worth it! We had 7 people so it was expensive, and I'm so glad we did it!


----------



## BriLovesDisney

Thanks so much for this! I haven't seen any reviews about the dessert party with HEA and was wondering what the view was like. Can't wait to see HEA in person in December!


----------



## rubyslippers06

Does this event remain sold out or do people cancel day or week of?


----------



## Lesley Wake

rubyslippers06 said:


> Does this event remain sold out or do people cancel day or week of?


You have to cancel 5 days ahead. I had luck finding a reservation after it was originally sold out, about a month out.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

rubyslippers06 said:


> Does this event remain sold out or do people cancel day or week of?



The Plaza Garden version hasn’t really been selling out all that much, until this fall.  Likely more of a result of the numerous party nights that shift more people to fewer opportunities to see HEA, and therefore more demand for the dessert parties on those nights.  

I’ve done it a couple of times now and made the reservations pretty close to the event, eg, within 30ish days.  

@Lesley Wake is correct that the cancellation period is 5 days, so that’s a good time to be checking if you’re trying to book a sold out party.  The good thing is the Plaza Garden version has a pretty large capacity, so lots of opportunities for people to be changing their plans.  

Moral of the story, keep checking!


----------



## SingingFlower

rubyslippers06 said:


> Does this event remain sold out or do people cancel day or week of?


I was able to get a reservation six days out for a party of five. I just checked several times a day and was happy to finally find one. We went tonight and it was well worth the price for the reserved fireworks spot.


----------



## tgarre06

I just booked a Plaza Garden viewing for MVMCP on 12/8. Are you able to watch the parade from this viewing spot? Also, Im trying to figure out if this is worth the money. I'm not sure how crowded the park is on party nights. If it is crowded and hard to get a good fireworks view, it's definitely worth the money for us because my husband hates the crowds. Any input?


----------



## danikoski

tgarre06 said:


> I just booked a Plaza Garden viewing for MVMCP on 12/8. Are you able to watch the parade from this viewing spot? Also, Im trying to figure out if this is worth the money. I'm not sure how crowded the park is on party nights. If it is crowded and hard to get a good fireworks view, it's definitely worth the money for us because my husband hates the crowds. Any input?



We went to MVMCP in 2013, and it was quite crowded, especially for the fireworks and first parade. I'm guessing that hasn't changed.


----------



## wdwnut61

We were able to book the Tomorrowland Dessert Party for 11/21 after being sold out so keep checking.


----------



## disneymomoftwins

Does anyone know if you can get a discount if you use a Disney Visa card to book?


----------



## RPM1214

disneymomoftwins said:


> Does anyone know if you can get a discount if you use a Disney Visa card to book?



That would be awesome, but don't think there is one


----------



## GADisneyDad14

disneymomoftwins said:


> Does anyone know if you can get a discount if you use a Disney Visa card to book?



Nope, no discounts (AP, Visa, etc).


----------



## Lesley Wake

tgarre06 said:


> I just booked a Plaza Garden viewing for MVMCP on 12/8. Are you able to watch the parade from this viewing spot? Also, Im trying to figure out if this is worth the money. I'm not sure how crowded the park is on party nights. If it is crowded and hard to get a good fireworks view, it's definitely worth the money for us because my husband hates the crowds. Any input?


We did Hallowishes and watched the parade from the area. The plaza is slightly above the sidewalk between it and the parade route, so as long as you aren't short, you can see above people's heads. Not sure if kids could see well though, and any characters walking thru the parade you have to view in gaps between people standing. If there were a lot of people in that space it could get obstructed. So, it's doable but not great. 

Checking touring plans and the dec 8th party is predicted to be the 9th least crowded party. In my experience for the Halloween party, the dessert party was not worth it. It meant so much time was taken up by the party we didn't do much else. And the Hub is big enough to find uncrowded fireworks spots without waiting forever (people could walk up shortly before the fireworks and get an equal or better spot as us without the cost and time suck). The parade you can see from Frontierland without many crowds.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

Is the Plaza Garden reserved for this every night? We sat in there to watch the fireworks when we were there in October 2016 but if it was reserved we totally missed that somehow.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Aflyingbuttress said:


> Is the Plaza Garden reserved for this every night? We sat in there to watch the fireworks when we were there in October 2016 but if it was reserved we totally missed that somehow.



I can’t recall when the Plaza Garden version was introduced, but I guess it’s possible you were there before the event started (I’d have to do some DISresearch to be sure).  

But yes, now, the Plaza Garden is reserved every night (both party and non-party nights).


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I can’t recall when the Plaza Garden version was introduced, but I guess it’s possible you were there before the event started (I’d have to do some DISresearch to be sure).
> 
> But yes, now, the Plaza Garden is reserved every night (both party and non-party nights).



Well that's good. I would have felt bad. If we did do that people were probably really annoyed with us.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Aflyingbuttress said:


> Well that's good. I would have felt bad. If we did do that people were probably really annoyed with us.



If my Googling of the topic is accurate, the Plaza Garden party started 10/1/16. 

Just asking, you sure you weren’t in the garden area in front of Casey’s?  Both the east (Plaza) and west (Casey’s) gardens are identical, pretty much carbon copies of each other.  Both used to be reserved FP areas.  The west/Casey’s side is open to all.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

GADisneyDad14 said:


> If my Googling of the topic is accurate, the Plaza Garden party started 10/1/16.
> 
> Just asking, you sure you weren’t in the garden area in front of Casey’s?  Both the east (Plaza) and west (Casey’s) gardens are identical, pretty much carbon copies of each other.  Both used to be reserved FP areas.  The west/Casey’s side is open to all.



You are right! I just looked at the map and we were in front of Casey's. I'm relieved lol. That's the kind of thing that would really irk me if I paid for that perk.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Aflyingbuttress said:


> You are right! I just looked at the map and we were in front of Casey's. I'm relieved lol. That's the kind of thing that would really irk me if I paid for that perk.



Ha!  Too funny.  

In my experience, it would have been hard for you to stumble into the dessert party side by accident.  Disney does a decent job controlling access, and even if someone does gate hop there’s a 9 out of 10 chance the people that paid to be there are going to bark *loudly* at anyone that does!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

tgarre06 said:


> I just booked a Plaza Garden viewing for MVMCP on 12/8. Are you able to watch the parade from this viewing spot? Also, Im trying to figure out if this is worth the money. I'm not sure how crowded the park is on party nights. If it is crowded and hard to get a good fireworks view, it's definitely worth the money for us because my husband hates the crowds. Any input?



I agree with everything @Lesley Wake said above.  Yes, you can kind of see the parade from the west side of the garden, but it’s not a great view and you have people on the sidewalk in between you and the parade.  You can see the middle/upper part of floats pretty well, but you miss some of the stuff more at eye level and below.  It’s an OK substitute in a pinch, but wouldn’t be my primary plan of attack.  Eg, I might be OK watching parade #1 from there, but then would watch parade #2 from a better spot.  

In my never ending quest to give Disney my entire paycheck, we have done three MNSSHPs this year... at one we did the dessert party.  I knew it would be going in, but to me the dessert party was a waste.  We didn’t even eat any desserts, really just did it - to be honest - because I had made the reservation awhile back and kind of forgot about it until the day before.  Planning fail on my part.  

At my two other MNSSHPs we walked right into the hub about 5-10 mins before fireworks and had great spots.  Sure it was more crowded, but it’s not so crowded that you can’t move around, like a normal HEA night.  

I am not totally anti-dessert party on a party night - it can be a benefit for certain folks/party styles.  But I likely wouldn’t do it again.


----------



## tgarre06

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I agree with everything @Lesley Wake said above.  Yes, you can kind of see the parade from the west side of the garden, but it’s not a great view and you have people on the sidewalk in between you and the parade.  You can see the middle/upper part of floats pretty well, but you miss some of the stuff more at eye level and below.  It’s an OK substitute in a pinch, but wouldn’t be my primary plan of attack.  Eg, I might be OK watching parade #1 from there, but then would watch parade #2 from a better spot.
> 
> In my never ending quest to give Disney my entire paycheck, we have done three MNSSHPs this year... at one we did the dessert party.  I knew it would be going in, but to me the dessert party was a waste.  We didn’t even eat any desserts, really just did it - to be honest - because I had made the reservation awhile back and kind of forgot about it until the day before.  Planning fail on my part.
> 
> At my two other MNSSHPs we walked right into the hub about 5-10 mins before fireworks and had great spots.  Sure it was more crowded, but it’s not so crowded that you can’t move around, like a normal HEA night.
> 
> I am not totally anti-dessert party on a party night - it can be a benefit for certain folks/party styles.  But I likely wouldn’t do it again.


Thanks for everyone's advice, I cancelled the reservation. You all saved me some money!


----------



## DISNEYWITHCHILDREN

I saw some asking about cancellations. I had a friend coming who had booked for this past Sat Tomorrowland Dessert Party. I kept checking and about 2 weeks prior I was able to book my daughter and I.

We did Tomorrowland for HEA and Plaza for MNSSHP. I LOVED both experiences but I think the plaza is better for HEA. if you do Tomorrowland get there about a 1/2 an hour before they list start time. So dessert party started 8pm and fireworks were 9:15pm. We arrived about 7:40pm and got one of the last tables which really great views.

At MNSSHP the Plaza was less an issue with the table because you have dessert and then get escorted to viewing area.

At MNSSHP dessert party was listed starting 9pm and fireworks were 10:15pm. We sat at the table till 10pm and then went to viewing area. Lots of space!

Anyway I thought the dessert party at mk was absolutely worth it.


----------



## Lesley Wake

tgarre06 said:


> Thanks for everyone's advice, I cancelled the reservation. You all saved me some money!


Use the saved money to get some special Christmas treats and make your own dessert party before the fireworks! That's what I wish I had done!


----------



## GrandmaLT

GrandmaLT said:


> I have reluctantly decided to purchase the terrace party for our October trip.  It's very hard to justify the cost and it's just 2 of us.  That being said, it will be great to have a nice seat for the show.  Since this is our first dessert party, did I read correctly that all the tables are along the rail, meaning each will be a good view?  Also, I'm guessing you arrive early to get to enjoy the desserts at the table you will be seated at for the party and once seated can come and go back and forth to the desserts and not lose your table?  Thanks in advance for any responses.  Looking forward to a great trip!


----------



## GrandmaLT

Well to report back, we are thrilled we purchased the terrace party!  I realize we are in the minority on this thread but the fact we had a great seat for the fireworks was wonderful.  I will say we couldn't see a lot of the castle projection but that didn't stop the enjoyment.  As for the desserts, we loved them as well.  It was a great time to sit, relax and enjoy the dessert options.  My husband commented he would do this again and not do a MVMCP.  Now we are two middle aged Disney lovers so that may make a difference to some.  We've enjoyed MVMCP multiple times in the past but for the cost, we'd choose the terrace party again!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

GrandmaLT said:


> Well to report back, we are thrilled we purchased the terrace party!  I realize we are in the minority on this thread but the fact we had a great seat for the fireworks was wonderful.  I will say we couldn't see a lot of the castle projection but that didn't stop the enjoyment.  As for the desserts, we loved them as well.  It was a great time to sit, relax and enjoy the dessert options.  My husband commented he would do this again and not do a MVMCP.  Now we are two middle aged Disney lovers so that may make a difference to some.  We've enjoyed MVMCP multiple times in the past but for the cost, we'd choose the terrace party again!



Glad the Terrace party worked out for you!  Mind if I ask, what was the table setup like on your night?  All along the rail?  Two rows?  Did you get there early?  Where in the terrace was your table, left side, right side?  

Sorry to be so nosy, I’m just curious about the details.  Thanks!


----------



## GrandmaLT

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Glad the Terrace party worked out for you!  Mind if I ask, what was the table setup like on your night?  All along the rail?  Two rows?  Did you get there early?  Where in the terrace was your table, left side, right side?
> 
> Sorry to be so nosy, I’m just curious about the details.  Thanks!



The tables were all along the rail except 1 or 2 that seated several were a row behind.  Our reservation said 8 but we went about 7:30 and was seated immediately.  Our table was pretty much in the middle, not really too left or right.  As I said, the projection was only seen at the top portion of the castle but for us the experience was wonderful!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

GrandmaLT said:


> The tables were all along the rail except 1 or 2 that seated several were a row behind.  Our reservation said 8 but we went about 7:30 and was seated immediately.  Our table was pretty much in the middle, not really too left or right.  As I said, the projection was only seen at the top portion of the castle but for us the experience was wonderful!



Thanks!  Did you have any problems/trouble with people in the “second row” tables coming forward to see better when the show started?  I only ask because that’s a common question around here and you tend to see different responses, so it’s helpful to hear real life current experiences.  Thank you!


----------



## GrandmaLT

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Thanks!  Did you have any problems/trouble with people in the “second row” tables coming forward to see better when the show started?  I only ask because that’s a common question around here and you tend to see different responses, so it’s helpful to hear real life current experiences.  Thank you!



I didn't see anybody move anywhere.  No issues at all!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

We did Wishes FP+ in 2015 and loved it. We will definitely be doing this dessert party next trip just for the Plaza seating. Loved the review!


----------



## dcassetta

Thanks for all the great info on the dessert party and viewing area.  If you book the Terrace, is it possible to also walk down and view from the Plaza area?  Planning on booking Terrace as my mom will need a seat, but can I watch from the Plaza?


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Aflyingbuttress said:


> Is the Plaza Garden reserved for this every night? We sat in there to watch the fireworks when we were there in October 2016 but if it was reserved we totally missed that somehow.



When we did it last year - Easter Monday - only half of the Plaza Garden was reserved for the party, the other part was not - it seemed a little strange to us. I remember asking about it at the time and the CM confirmed only half the area was reserved but I don't remember getting a solid answer about whether it was like that all the time or not.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

dcassetta said:


> Thanks for all the great info on the dessert party and viewing area.  If you book the Terrace, is it possible to also walk down and view from the Plaza area?  Planning on booking Terrace as my mom will need a seat, but can I watch from the Plaza?



No, if you book the Tomorrowland Terrace version, you're not supposed to be able to go to the Plaza Garden.  Sorry!


----------



## dcassetta

GADisneyDad14 said:


> No, if you book the Tomorrowland Terrace version, you're not supposed to be able to go to the Plaza Garden.  Sorry!



No worries!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lydia S

For the Garden View attendees, do they allow you to bring some of the desserts/drinks out with you to the Garden View area? Was there a lot left over after the fireworks?

Also, are you able to stick around and watch Once Upon a Time?


----------



## slpeters

So we have the garden view booked for our last night and are looking forward to it.

My question though is for the night we are in MK and aren't doing the party.  The impression I have is that the dessert party area which is CM-controlled during the fireworks is not controlled leading up to and during Once Upon a Time but still sort of gives the impression that it might be so is still a little sparse.  So, is that true?  If it is would it be worth moving from our fireworks spot (we aren't going to really camp out for fireworks spots since we are doing the dessert party later in the trip) to this spot for OUaT?  Alternatively, does it thin out enough between HEA and OUaT that it just wouldn't be necessary?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lydia S said:


> For the Garden View attendees, do they allow you to bring some of the desserts/drinks out with you to the Garden View area? Was there a lot left over after the fireworks?
> 
> Also, are you able to stick around and watch Once Upon a Time?



It would be a little awkward to carry a plate of desserts to the Plaza Garden viewing area (in my opinion).  They might stop you, not sure?  I have not seen people doing that in the parties I have done. 

Although nothing is stopping you from making a little "stash" of cookies in your purse for later, I suppose.  

One time I did start to walk out to the garden with a coffee cup in my hand.  A CM (politely) scolded me and offered to get me a to-go cup.  

I can't answer if "there is a lot left over after the fireworks" as I've never walked back over to the dessert area afterwards.  I suspect they start packing everything up during HEA and it's pretty much closed at that point, but not sure?  

As for OUAT (assuming OUAT is after HEA on your night), yes, you can stay in the Plaza Garden to watch - although after the fireworks it is no longer a reserved area.  Although it's not like people will floor in at that point - most folks are generally trying to leave and/or go ride some rides. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

slpeters said:


> So we have the garden view booked for our last night and are looking forward to it.
> 
> My question though is for the night we are in MK and aren't doing the party.  The impression I have is that the dessert party area which is CM-controlled during the fireworks is not controlled leading up to and during Once Upon a Time but still sort of gives the impression that it might be so is still a little sparse.  So, is that true?  If it is would it be worth moving from our fireworks spot (we aren't going to really camp out for fireworks spots since we are doing the dessert party later in the trip) to this spot for OUaT?  Alternatively, does it thin out enough between HEA and OUaT that it just wouldn't be necessary?



When OUAT is after HEA, my take is that it thins out enough that worrying about a spot for OUAT isn't really necessary.  A good chunk of people don't even know what OUAT is, so I have generally found it easy to move around the hub once the HEA crowd clears out.  

That being said, either the east or west garden areas would be good spots to pop a squat and wait since you have the fake grass, you can stretch out, etc.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## jaysmom4285

Lydia S said:


> For the Garden View attendees, do they allow you to bring some of the desserts/drinks out with you to the Garden View area? Was there a lot left over after the fireworks?
> 
> Also, are you able to stick around and watch Once Upon a Time?



I haven't done this myself, but I believe others have said that they asked about this and were given a container to take some treats with them to the viewing area.


----------



## DetroitLovesDisney

Thanks for the pics and review. We've visited WDW many times but our next trip will be our first dessert party. I didn't realize MK had 2 different options until I started digging. My kids are 7 & 10. I'm only 5' 1" and I've never particularly enjoyed the nighttime shows, partly because I end up behind tall people. 

My question is: What's the best way for us shorties to have an unobstructed view of MK's nighttime show? It seems like Plaza Garden viewing might be better than Tomorrowland Terrace, as it's closer to the action. I'd love to hear the opinions of others who have done either or both. Thanks!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Lydia S said:


> For the Garden View attendees, do they allow you to bring some of the desserts/drinks out with you to the Garden View area? Was there a lot left over after the fireworks?
> 
> Also, are you able to stick around and watch Once Upon a Time?


For desserts, the CMs working don't really care if you bring out some. You can't do a plate or cup, but anything disposable would be fine (maybe a plastic cup if you have one). And don't make it too obvious! 
You can stay for Once Upon A Time and many do; I saw lots of families hanging out with kids running around the grassy area (not getting in the way, just burning off sugar)



slpeters said:


> So we have the garden view booked for our last night and are looking forward to it.
> 
> My question though is for the night we are in MK and aren't doing the party.  The impression I have is that the dessert party area which is CM-controlled during the fireworks is not controlled leading up to and during Once Upon a Time but still sort of gives the impression that it might be so is still a little sparse.  So, is that true?  If it is would it be worth moving from our fireworks spot (we aren't going to really camp out for fireworks spots since we are doing the dessert party later in the trip) to this spot for OUaT?  Alternatively, does it thin out enough between HEA and OUaT that it just wouldn't be necessary?


You are correct that the dessert area is no longer reserved once fireworks are over. They open up the gates/remove ropes and anyone can come in/out. It is definitely still sparse, so you can go in if you want (I did and found a back railing spot to lean against). Though the whole Hub does clear out after fireworks, as not everyone knows about OUAT, and some that do, don't care to wait around for it. So it's not necessary, but is available if you want more of a "sheltered" area as opposed to in the street/walkways.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

DetroitLovesDisney said:


> Thanks for the pics and review. We've visited WDW many times but our next trip will be our first dessert party. I didn't realize MK had 2 different options until I started digging. My kids are 7 & 10. I'm only 5' 1" and I've never particularly enjoyed the nighttime shows, partly because I end up behind tall people.
> 
> My question is: What's the best way for us shorties to have an unobstructed view of MK's nighttime show? It seems like Plaza Garden viewing might be better than Tomorrowland Terrace, as it's closer to the action. I'd love to hear the opinions of others who have done either or both. Thanks!



I would vote the Plaza Garden version and either go to the very front or very back of the garden area.  At 5’ 1” there’s no guaranty someone might not get in your direct line of sight, but it is generally easy to move around/shift a bit if needed to get a better view.


----------



## Dan Murphy

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I would vote the Plaza Garden version and either go to the very front or very back of the garden area.  At 5’ 1” there’s no guaranty someone might not get in your direct line of sight, but it is generally easy to move around/shift a bit if needed to get a better view.


I agree, but would opt for the back against the railing. You should have lots of space in front of you. If you are at the front railing, a taller person may come up on the other side of the railing and block your view.


----------



## poetz

Just wanted to offer a brief report from party season. 

My mom and I did the plaza view last Wednesday where the MK was open until 11:00 and then 1:00 am for the EMH. The MK was packed that night, so much so that there was even a line for the People Mover at 7:00 that extended out of the queue and around the lunching pad. They opened the Terrace around 7:15, and we went in early and got a nice table for two near the desserts. We actually liked the spread very much. They're not the best desserts the World has to offer but everything was very good and fresh. My favorites were the macarons and the strawberry tarts, and mom really liked the s'mores too. 

The party was sold out that night, but it didn't feel crowded on the Terrace at all and there were even empty tables. Lots of room to walk around and get to the desserts. We were done eating early and went out the plaza garden before 8:00. There were maybe ten groups already out there. I did see a few people carrying some desserts out with them - no plates but some napkins and singular items. I don't know if they'd asked about taking them out or just snuck them out. 

We snagged a spot in the back so we could lean against the fence as we waited. We're big on back support. Even with a sold out party, the area never felt like it really filled up. There was plenty of space even when everyone was sitting, and there was probably about ten to fifteen feet between us at the fence and the group in front of us all the way around the garden.  When the fireworks started, everyone stood up and stepped forward, so we ended up with an even better view. But there was plenty of room to move around if we'd needed to. 

We stuck around after the fireworks to watch Once Upon A Time. Most dessert party goers left but some stayed. Some more guests came in, but it was even less crowded than the fireworks, and we had a perfect view for that as well. 

I'm very happy I spent the money on this for the party season. It was worth it for us to have a place to sit down and relax with some drinks and desserts before the show and to not have to fight that crowd for a viewing spot.


----------



## LizzyS

GrandmaLT said:


> Well to report back, we are thrilled we purchased the terrace party!  I realize we are in the minority on this thread but the fact we had a great seat for the fireworks was wonderful.  I will say we couldn't see a lot of the castle projection but that didn't stop the enjoyment.  As for the desserts, we loved them as well.  It was a great time to sit, relax and enjoy the dessert options.  My husband commented he would do this again and not do a MVMCP.  Now we are two middle aged Disney lovers so that may make a difference to some.  We've enjoyed MVMCP multiple times in the past but for the cost, we'd choose the terrace party again!



Thanks for your thoughts on this because that's the version of the dessert party that I've reserved for our trip (the seated version at my husband's request)!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

poetz said:


> Just wanted to offer a brief report from party season.
> 
> My mom and I did the plaza view last Wednesday where the MK was open until 11:00 and then 1:00 am for the EMH. The MK was packed that night, so much so that there was even a line for the People Mover at 7:00 that extended out of the queue and around the lunching pad. They opened the Terrace around 7:15, and we went in early and got a nice table for two near the desserts. We actually liked the spread very much. They're not the best desserts the World has to offer but everything was very good and fresh. My favorites were the macarons and the strawberry tarts, and mom really liked the s'mores too.
> 
> The party was sold out that night, but it didn't feel crowded on the Terrace at all and there were even empty tables. Lots of room to walk around and get to the desserts. We were done eating early and went out the plaza garden before 8:00. There were maybe ten groups already out there. I did see a few people carrying some desserts out with them - no plates but some napkins and singular items. I don't know if they'd asked about taking them out or just snuck them out.
> 
> We snagged a spot in the back so we could lean against the fence as we waited. We're big on back support. Even with a sold out party, the area never felt like it really filled up. There was plenty of space even when everyone was sitting, and there was probably about ten to fifteen feet between us at the fence and the group in front of us all the way around the garden.  When the fireworks started, everyone stood up and stepped forward, so we ended up with an even better view. But there was plenty of room to move around if we'd needed to.
> 
> We stuck around after the fireworks to watch Once Upon A Time. Most dessert party goers left but some stayed. Some more guests came in, but it was even less crowded than the fireworks, and we had a perfect view for that as well.
> 
> I'm very happy I spent the money on this for the party season. It was worth it for us to have a place to sit down and relax with some drinks and desserts before the show and to not have to fight that crowd for a viewing spot.



Thanks for sharing, really appreciate the detailed report!  Sounds like a great night! 

Quick dumb question just for clarity, was HEA at 9PM your night?


----------



## RachaelA

DetroitLovesDisney said:


> Thanks for the pics and review. We've visited WDW many times but our next trip will be our first dessert party. I didn't realize MK had 2 different options until I started digging. My kids are 7 & 10. I'm only 5' 1" and I've never particularly enjoyed the nighttime shows, partly because I end up behind tall people.
> 
> My question is: What's the best way for us shorties to have an unobstructed view of MK's nighttime show? It seems like Plaza Garden viewing might be better than Tomorrowland Terrace, as it's closer to the action. I'd love to hear the opinions of others who have done either or both. Thanks!


I'm 5'1 and was fine in the garden viewing. This was my wishes view. That's my 5 year old laying down. I'll have a HEA report after our dessert party on Saturday night.


----------



## poetz

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Thanks for sharing, really appreciate the detailed report!  Sounds like a great night!
> 
> Quick dumb question just for clarity, was HEA at 9PM your night?



Yep. HEA was at 9:00 and OUaT was 9:45.  The official listed start time for the plaza dessert party was 7:45. 

We'd already done MK briefly on Monday (with a far more crowded HEA viewing in the garden in front of Casey's) and hit MNSSHP on Tuesday, so we left after OUaT.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

poetz said:


> Yep. HEA was at 9:00 and OUaT was 9:45.  The official listed start time for the plaza dessert party was 7:45.
> 
> We'd already done MK briefly on Monday (with a far more crowded HEA viewing in the garden in front of Casey's) and hit MNSSHP on Tuesday, so we left after OUaT.



Cool, thanks.  So they opened the party 30 minutes early on your night?


----------



## poetz

GADisneyDad14 said:


> So they opened the party 30 minutes early on your night?



Give or take. We'd arrived at MK around 6 and rode a very crowded train the full circuit, then walked down Main Street and into TL to see if we could maybe jump on the PM, but after seeing the line, we decided to head back to the terrace to wait for check in. Walking over, we saw people already at the dessert tables, so we checked in and got seated. 

It was a very crowded night. And one of the castmembers did say they liked to get everyone out to the garden by 8:30 because it gets increasingly difficult to maneuver people through the crowd.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

poetz said:


> Give or take. We'd arrived at MK around 6 and rode a very crowded train the full circuit, then walked down Main Street and into TL to see if we could maybe jump on the PM, but after seeing the line, we decided to head back to the terrace to wait for check in. Walking over, we saw people already at the dessert tables, so we checked in and got seated.
> 
> It was a very crowded night. And one of the castmembers did say they liked to get everyone out to the garden by 8:30 because it gets increasingly difficult to maneuver people through the crowd.



Cool, thanks!   That was definitely early.  But yeah, when PM has a long line, I’m sure it was not a pretty night!


----------



## 10CJ

So is OUaT typically after HEA? If it is before what time would it be? Does this impact the party start time?


----------



## Jessirip

Thank you for the review.  Sorry if this was answered already, but are strollers allowed into the garden? Or do we park outside the restaurant and retrieve later?


----------



## poetz

10CJ said:


> So is OUaT typically after HEA? If it is before what time would it be? Does this impact the party start time?



I think it depends on the park hours. When MK is open later than 9:00, HEA has been happening at 9:00 and OUaT happens after. 



Jessirip said:


> Thank you for the review.  Sorry if this was answered already, but are strollers allowed into the garden? Or do we park outside the restaurant and retrieve later?



I can't give a definitive answer since I don't have any kids to worry about, and I really didn't notice that many stroller-aged kids at my party. But I'm fairly sure I saw one or two parked in the front of the garden for the fireworks viewing.


----------



## MaC410

Has anyone had any success getting a reservation for this dessert party the day of or the day before due to people cancelling? My wife and I would really love to go to the dessert party but it's currently sold out for every night of our trip. Is it worth it to keep checking? Is it worth it to check the day before to see if anyone has cancelled? Is there a place we can walk up to in MK on the day of and ask if there have been any cancellations?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Jessirip said:


> Thank you for the review.  Sorry if this was answered already, but are strollers allowed into the garden? Or do we park outside the restaurant and retrieve later?



Yes, strollers, wheelchairs, scooters, etc are allowed in the garden.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

10CJ said:


> So is OUaT typically after HEA? If it is before what time would it be? Does this impact the party start time?



OUAT is either 30 minutes before or 45 minutes after HEA.  Most of the time lately OUAT has been after HEA, but there have been a few before ones sprinkled in too.  That could change too as we get into winter with shorter hours and HEA at closing time on some nights.  

It won't impact the party start time either way.  I haven't been to a party yet with OUAT before HEA, but I suspect more people probably head to the garden earlier than normal to watch the show.  I also bet the other half of the people don't even know what OUAT is and are surprised when it starts.


----------



## jaiminee krikit

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ha!  Too funny.
> 
> In my experience, it would have been hard for you to stumble into the dessert party side by accident.  Disney does a decent job controlling access, and even if someone does gate hop there’s a 9 out of 10 chance the people that paid to be there are going to bark *loudly* at anyone that does!



We attended the Plaza party last Saturday. MK was crazy, so I was very glad we had reserved the dessert party. About 10 minutes before HEA started, a family tried climbing over the back fence to get into the garden viewing area. It was a younger couple with a baby. The mom climbed into the garden first, and then the dad handed the baby over the two fences. I just watched them in awe, hoping security would come over soon. I didn't want to have to complain, but we all spent a lot of money for this party and they knew they weren't supposed to be there. Before the baby was completely over the fence, security was over there telling them they were not allowed to sit in the garden area. The security guard was very polite about it, and even offered his hand to help the woman over the fences. She actually smacked his hand away and was livid. I'm glad they got caught.



GADisneyDad14 said:


> Cool, thanks.  So they opened the party 30 minutes early on your night?



For the party we attended this past Saturday, we arrived right at 745 (that is what was on our reservation and in MDE). The Plaza seating area in the Tomorrowland Terrace was completely full! They had a few extra tables set up by the Terrace viewing party and seated us over there (we even had the fancy table cloths and centerpieces on our table). And we used the Terrace party dessert tables.



DetroitLovesDisney said:


> My question is: What's the best way for us shorties to have an unobstructed view of MK's nighttime show? It seems like Plaza Garden viewing might be better than Tomorrowland Terrace, as it's closer to the action. I'd love to hear the opinions of others who have done either or both. Thanks!



There isn't a bad seat in the Plaza Garden viewing area IMHO. I have done it twice this year. The first time, I stood against the front fence and the view was great. We did it again this past weekend, and we chose to stand against the back fence. I definitely preferred the back fence. I could lean, and there was no chance of someone standing directly in front of me and putting their kid on their shoulders right before the show began, which could have been a problem by the front fence.
Personally, I prefer the Plaza Garden viewing. We used to do the Terrace viewing with Wishes, and I didn't mind the slightly off-center fireworks because I had seen Wishes enough that it didn't need to be perfect, but Celebrate the Magic wasn't great from over there. But with HEA, you need to be directly in front of the castle to get the best view.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MaC410 said:


> Has anyone had any success getting a reservation for this dessert party the day of or the day before due to people cancelling? My wife and I would really love to go to the dessert party but it's currently sold out for every night of our trip. Is it worth it to keep checking? Is it worth it to check the day before to see if anyone has cancelled? Is there a place we can walk up to in MK on the day of and ask if there have been any cancellations?



The event does have a 5 day cancellation period, so in theory you're more likely to find one 5-10ish days out vs 1 day out if people are paying attention to the cancellation period.  

Your trip is in a month?  These fall dessert parties sure seem like they are relatively full with the limited number of non-MNSSHP and MVMCP nights, plus just a very popular time of year.  I'd definitely keep checking... the plaza version has a pretty high headcount so that's a lot of people that could be changing plans at any given time. 

Good luck!


----------



## dcassetta

MaC410 said:


> Has anyone had any success getting a reservation for this dessert party the day of or the day before due to people cancelling? My wife and I would really love to go to the dessert party but it's currently sold out for every night of our trip. Is it worth it to keep checking? Is it worth it to check the day before to see if anyone has cancelled? Is there a place we can walk up to in MK on the day of and ask if there have been any cancellations?



I don’t know about being able to reserve that the day of, but do keep looking. Cancellations happen. We were able to get in on Thanksgiving night after looking for a couple of weeks.


----------



## MaC410

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The event does have a 5 day cancellation period, so in theory you're more likely to find one 5-10ish days out vs 1 day out if people are paying attention to the cancellation period.
> 
> Your trip is in a month?  These fall dessert parties sure seem like they are relatively full with the limited number of non-MNSSHP and MVMCP nights, plus just a very popular time of year.  I'd definitely keep checking... the plaza version has a pretty high headcount so that's a lot of people that could be changing plans at any given time.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you for letting me know about the 5 day cancellation. Just assumed it was 1 day.


----------



## Disnsyncey

jaiminee krikit said:


> We attended the Plaza party last Saturday. MK was crazy, so I was very glad we had reserved the dessert party. About 10 minutes before HEA started, a family tried climbing over the back fence to get into the garden viewing area. It was a younger couple with a baby. The mom climbed into the garden first, and then the dad handed the baby over the two fences. I just watched them in awe, hoping security would come over soon. I didn't want to have to complain, but we all spent a lot of money for this party and they knew they weren't supposed to be there. Before the baby was completely over the fence, security was over there telling them they were not allowed to sit in the garden area. The security guard was very polite about it, and even offered his hand to help the woman over the fences. She actually smacked his hand away and was livid. I'm glad they got caught.
> 
> 
> 
> For the party we attended this past Saturday, we arrived right at 745 (that is what was on our reservation and in MDE). The Plaza seating area in the Tomorrowland Terrace was completely full! They had a few extra tables set up by the Terrace viewing party and seated us over there (we even had the fancy table cloths and centerpieces on our table). And we used the Terrace party dessert tables.
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a bad seat in the Plaza Garden viewing area IMHO. I have done it twice this year. The first time, I stood against the front fence and the view was great. We did it again this past weekend, and we chose to stand against the back fence. I definitely preferred the back fence. I could lean, and there was no chance of someone standing directly in front of me and putting their kid on their shoulders right before the show began, which could have been a problem by the front fence.
> Personally, I prefer the Plaza Garden viewing. We used to do the Terrace viewing with Wishes, and I didn't mind the slightly off-center fireworks because I had seen Wishes enough that it didn't need to be perfect, but Celebrate the Magic wasn't great from over there. But with HEA, you need to be directly in front of the castle to get the best view.



I was there on Saturday and I saw that too!!!! I really didn't know what was going on though......the area outside the garden was PACKED.....I am glad we did it.....I was sitting on the ground near the back left (if facing the castle) and we stood up for Happily Ever After, but then had a wonderful time sitting/laying down after it was over while the crowds cleared out (and watched all the people try to cut through afterwards to only realize that there wasn't any way to cut through)....and then we watched Once Upon a Time....it was neat too!  I liked being able to stretch out and relax during the fireworks for sure.  We got on the main seating area when we arrived, but we arrived like you around 7:45, and I was like "if this thing started at 7:45, how are all these people sitting down and already eating?"


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I guess from all of these reports they’re really letting folks in well early these days! Seems a bit crazy to me - that’s a lot of time to spend just sitting around eating desserts or waiting, but I guess it works for some folks!


----------



## JJ2017

What would it be like if we got to the dessert party around 8:15? I coukdnt imagine eating desserts for more than 45 minutes.


----------



## Disnsyncey

JJ2017 said:


> What would it be like if we got to the dessert party around 8:15? I coukdnt imagine eating desserts for more than 45 minutes.




I felt actually a little rushed....by the time I stood in line to get in, had the escort and explanation of all the goings on, sat down, took turns with my friend getting desserts, I only had time to go up for seconds and get a hot tea to go before going to the bathroom and lining up (and waiting a few minutes for our garden escort) to get to the garden about 15 min before.....if I would have showed up at 8:15, I would have only had time to get one plate and SCARF that thing down before heading over...I was glad we had time to eat, get some items to go, go to the bathroom, and go over and get situated in the garden before it started...


----------



## ChadInOKC

We just got back from our trip. We did the Plaza garden viewing plan on the 18th. We were a little behind and checked in for the party at around 8:30 or so. They took us to the front area to get desserts instead of the back. We found a table and scarfed down some desserts real quick, making a few trips. We went and waited for someone to escort us through the madness over to the viewing area. Once inside, it looked crazy busy. We managed to find a place to sit, but once the show started we moved over to another area as there were many obstructions of the castle such as trees/temp lighing poles, etc.  One thing I did notice is that they have changed the regular terrace view party to where the tables are along the edge of the rail now. This is excellent as you could not sit at your table before and watch as people would all gather along the rail and block your view. This seems much better. If I had it to do over, I would have booked the Terrace party over the Plaza Garden.  The end.


----------



## LSUfan4444

We loved the Garden Viewing. For us, the key is to not try and get up front. Get to as far to the back of the viewing area as possible and pick something with a good sightline. You'll have more room and a better view than the people who are in the front of the area. 

Im sure there are plenty of pics out there but this video  (6:40 mark) is from our July trip and we were some of the last people in the viewing area and had an absolutely perfect view.


----------



## CJN

Aflyingbuttress said:


> Is the Plaza Garden reserved for this every night? We sat in there to watch the fireworks when we were there in October 2016 but if it was reserved we totally missed that somehow.



You were fine. They keep a really sharp eye on things so it’s extremely unlikely anybody could inadvertently be in there without taking part in the party. Also, something that surprised me a bit on the night we attended, was how quick party goers were to point out any rope jumpers to the CMs. I mean it was a good thing but I was still surprised.


----------



## freecia

Lesley Wake said:


> We did Hallowishes and watched the parade from the area. The plaza is slightly above the sidewalk between it and the parade route, so as long as you aren't short, you can see above people's heads. Not sure if kids could see well though, and any characters walking thru the parade you have to view in gaps between people standing. If there were a lot of people in that space it could get obstructed. So, it's doable but not great.
> 
> Checking touring plans and the dec 8th party is predicted to be the 9th least crowded party. In my experience for the Halloween party, the dessert party was not worth it. It meant so much time was taken up by the party we didn't do much else. And the Hub is big enough to find uncrowded fireworks spots without waiting forever (people could walk up shortly before the fireworks and get an equal or better spot as us without the cost and time suck). The parade you can see from Frontierland without many crowds.





GADisneyDad14 said:


> I agree with everything @Lesley Wake said above.  Yes, you can kind of see the parade from the west side of the garden, but it’s not a great view and you have people on the sidewalk in between you and the parade.  You can see the middle/upper part of floats pretty well, but you miss some of the stuff more at eye level and below.  It’s an OK substitute in a pinch, but wouldn’t be my primary plan of attack.  Eg, I might be OK watching parade #1 from there, but then would watch parade #2 from a better spot.
> 
> ...
> 
> At my two other MNSSHPs we walked right into the hub about 5-10 mins before fireworks and had great spots.  Sure it was more crowded, but it’s not so crowded that you can’t move around, like a normal HEA night.
> 
> I am not totally anti-dessert party on a party night - it can be a benefit for certain folks/party styles.  But I likely wouldn’t do it again.





tgarre06 said:


> Thanks for everyone's advice, I cancelled the reservation. You all saved me some money!



@Lesley Wake @GADisneyDad14 
Was there "elbow space" in the hub like shown in this Hallowishes Youtube Video in 360 



 They actually have an arm's length from others which is a lot more space than I was thinking.

Similar situation to tgarre06 as I've have MVMCP Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing reserved for 2 adults and am wondering how necessary it is.  I'm planning on going to Tues Dec 12 party which Touring Plans predicts as the 4th least crowded.  My partner had an intense overcrowding experience at a non-Disney fireworks & festival event earlier this year which left him very sour on the idea of fireworks without a private/remote viewing area.  I am 5' tall so get blocked very easily.  I think we would be fine with an elbow's worth of space and arriving 20-30 min early to get a decent spot, plus it wouldn't cut too much into the time available for other events (mostly rides, as I don't need to meet the characters). 

If anything, I'd prefer to pay $10 each for our own slightly healthier treats or more decadent dessert and limit the amount of sugar. I would so attempt to (over)eat at least plate of chocolate covered fruit and macaroons to "get back" some of the cost if I'm basically paying to do the party if people are just going to be walking in at the same time and getting as good or better spots.  Well, that and probably run circles inside the plaza in a sugar high and then face plant because I have the space and sugar crash.


----------



## Lesley Wake

freecia said:


> @Lesley Wake @GADisneyDad14
> Was there "elbow space" in the hub like shown in this Hallowishes Youtube Video in 360
> 
> 
> 
> They actually have an arm's length from others which is a lot more space than I was thinking.
> 
> Similar situation to tgarre06 as I've have MVMCP Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing reserved for 2 adults and am wondering how necessary it is.  I'm planning on going to Tues Dec 12 party which Touring Plans predicts as the 4th least crowded.  My partner had an intense overcrowding experience at a non-Disney fireworks & festival event earlier this year which left him very sour on the idea of fireworks without a private/remote viewing area.  I am 5' tall so get blocked very easily.  I think we would be fine with an elbow's worth of space and arriving 20-30 min early to get a decent spot, plus it wouldn't cut too much into the time available for other events (mostly rides, as I don't need to meet the characters).
> 
> If anything, I'd prefer to pay $10 each for our own slightly healthier treats or more decadent dessert and limit the amount of sugar. I would so attempt to (over)eat at least plate of chocolate covered fruit and macaroons to "get back" some of the cost if I'm basically paying to do the party if people are just going to be walking in at the same time and getting as good or better spots.  Well, that and probably run circles inside the plaza in a sugar high and then face plant because I have the space and sugar crash.


At my party, there would definitely have been more space than even that! I went on Tuesday, Sept 12, which was the day the parks reopened after Irma, so there were extremely low crowds in general. But if I was in your case I would skip the dessert party. It frees up your night more and reduces costs considerably!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

freecia said:


> @Lesley Wake @GADisneyDad14
> Was there "elbow space" in the hub like shown in this Hallowishes Youtube Video in 360
> 
> 
> 
> They actually have an arm's length from others which is a lot more space than I was thinking.
> 
> Similar situation to tgarre06 as I've have MVMCP Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing reserved for 2 adults and am wondering how necessary it is.  I'm planning on going to Tues Dec 12 party which Touring Plans predicts as the 4th least crowded.  My partner had an intense overcrowding experience at a non-Disney fireworks & festival event earlier this year which left him very sour on the idea of fireworks without a private/remote viewing area.  I am 5' tall so get blocked very easily.  I think we would be fine with an elbow's worth of space and arriving 20-30 min early to get a decent spot, plus it wouldn't cut too much into the time available for other events (mostly rides, as I don't need to meet the characters).
> 
> If anything, I'd prefer to pay $10 each for our own slightly healthier treats or more decadent dessert and limit the amount of sugar. I would so attempt to (over)eat at least plate of chocolate covered fruit and macaroons to "get back" some of the cost if I'm basically paying to do the party if people are just going to be walking in at the same time and getting as good or better spots.  Well, that and probably run circles inside the plaza in a sugar high and then face plant because I have the space and sugar crash.



I can’t really tell from the angle/quality of that video what the crowd is like. But generally speaking I find the party crowds in the hub to be very managaeble and you’ll have elbow room.  While it fills in, it does not get wall to wall/can’t move around crowded.  Don’t get me wrong, there are A LOT of people there for party fireworks and any given party or particular spot in the hub could end up ‘feeling’ more crowded than others, but in general I found the dessert party on a party night overkill/not worth it.


----------



## Happy_2_B

freecia said:


> I've have MVMCP Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing reserved for 2 adults and am wondering how necessary it is. I'm planning on going to Tues Dec 12 party which Touring Plans predicts as the 4th least crowded



You are going to get opinions on both sides of this issue. Been to a couple of MVMCPs- and IMHO you would do well to keep the reservation given your circumstances with your partner. Don't worry too much about the rides- if you don't do character M&Gs you will have plenty of time to ride (and re-ride) most of the attractions on your list. Even if it is the '4th least crowded' it will still be wall-to-wall people given the size of the optimal viewing area. Most people at the parties gather for the fireworks- and in my experience it is just as crowded, if not more crowded, than a regular night in the hub area during the fireworks in late November the week after Thanksgiving through December before Christimas week. We have gone around a dozen times during this time period, and won't do another MVMCP- overpriced and WAY oversold in our experiences, but YMMV. My 2 cents.


----------



## freecia

Thanks for the advice and opinions from both sides!  I'll keep the reservation for now and re-evaluate when the MVMCP season starts shortly so I can make a full touring plan.  My partner really likes fireworks and I'm sad he's so put off something he enjoys.  He has a "equal opportunity" sweet tooth for non-chocolate items, has changed his diet to much healthier foods, and will probably pass on some of the included MVMCP dessert stations if the lines are long in favor of what I'd prefer to do (not wait in line for so-so sweets when I could just hand him some candy canes. Or tbh, whatever random mints are in my bag).

Would the Illuminations pontoon be a more worthwhile upgrade?

We're not frequent Disney goers and this is the first time we'll be attending MVMCP.  Sounds like this year's MVMCP with or without the dessert party is currently less crowded than the alternate nights with general HEA crowds and the Monday/Wed HEA Dessert party with Plaza Garden is currently sold out.  Our trip is short so the additional MVMCP cost isn't too bad as it will be our only MK day.  We'll watch HEA fireworks from outside the park and then probably again on YouTube to see the projections.   I'm guessing we'll also be back in a few years with family friends and their then grade school kids instead of as two adults who can go anytime in the year.


----------



## MaC410

I'm so excited! After a week of constantly checking, I found an opening at this dessert party for the day I wanted. So excited to have the garden viewing!


----------



## Dan Murphy

MaC410 said:


> I'm so excited! After a week of constantly checking, I found an opening at this dessert party for the day I wanted. So excited to have the garden viewing!


 

That's great!!!  Enjoy.


----------



## pangyal

I have a dumb question about the tables.

DS and I did this party a few weeks and really enjoyed it. When we arrived around 7:45, we were escorted to a table with a pretty blue tablecloth and a Reserved sign on it, by the edge of the dessert party seating. Once we sat, they removed the little placard. From reading other posts, it seems this was an anomaly since usually you have to pick your own seat and claim it...and no tablecloths? It’s a small detail, but I’m trying to figure out if this was the norm (where they seat you) or if you are usually supposed to find your own seating and claim it...?


----------



## kmc8826

pangyal said:


> I have a dumb question about the tables.
> 
> DS and I did this party a few weeks and really enjoyed it. When we arrived around 7:45, we were escorted to a table with a pretty blue tablecloth and a Reserved sign on it, by the edge of the dessert party seating. Once we sat, they removed the little placard. From reading other posts, it seems this was an anomaly since usually you have to pick your own seat and claim it...and no tablecloths? It’s a small detail, but I’m trying to figure out if this was the norm (where they seat you) or if you are usually supposed to find your own seating and claim it...?


 
We did it in August and they showed the two of us to a table. Pretty sure there were tablecloths. We do it with the 5 of us next week and I will report back if our experience is different than in August.


----------



## KdKyA

How crowded wil a sold out Garden Plaza Dessert Party viewing be? We are going Dec. 1st and it looks like only seats for 2 are available. Will we be crowded out in the Plaza? The whole point in getting this reservation is to not have to save seats for hours on end. Thanks


----------



## GADisneyDad14

pangyal said:


> I have a dumb question about the tables.
> 
> DS and I did this party a few weeks and really enjoyed it. When we arrived around 7:45, we were escorted to a table with a pretty blue tablecloth and a Reserved sign on it, by the edge of the dessert party seating. Once we sat, they removed the little placard. From reading other posts, it seems this was an anomaly since usually you have to pick your own seat and claim it...and no tablecloths? It’s a small detail, but I’m trying to figure out if this was the norm (where they seat you) or if you are usually supposed to find your own seating and claim it...?



Did you do the Plaza Garden or Tomorrowland Terrace version?


----------



## pangyal

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Did you do the Plaza Garden or Tomorrowland Terrace version?



We did the Plaza Garden version, I apologize for not clarifying that on the first round!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

KdKyA said:


> How crowded wil a sold out Garden Plaza Dessert Party viewing be? We are going Dec. 1st and it looks like only seats for 2 are available. Will we be crowded out in the Plaza? The whole point in getting this reservation is to not have to save seats for hours on end. Thanks



Obviously ‘crowded’ is subjective, but I don’t think even a sold out party is going to really feel much different than the reports you tend to see around here.  My posts on page 1 of this thread were from a sold out party.  The plaza garden does tend to fill in, but it’s not “shoulder to shoulder” tight like it is in the Hub.

Hope that helps.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

pangyal said:


> We did the Plaza Garden version, I apologize for not clarifying that on the first round!



Well, both have blue tablecloths.  I don’t remember reserved signs, but I may have not noticed or they might have tinkered with the procedure?  I’ve done a couple of parties this year... at the first they escorted us to the table area and said we could sit wherever we wanted.  At the second, we were escorted to a specific table, although she did ask “will this work?”    The second party did seem to me like they were organizing the table seating more than the first, which was more of a free for all.  

That doesn’t really answer your question (sorry!) but maybe it helps.


----------



## aviva5675

We did the Plaza viewing party last night. A few thoughts: we got there super early- 7pm.  Right away to me it was a little unlear where to go. The Tomorrowland viewing is on the left, and the Plaza viewing is on the right- in a raised area, past the podium. We finally went up to the podium to ask the guy what to do. He was new at the podium but checked us in right away and gave us our bracelets.  I asked where do we go when its time to sit down and he said- back here. Which made no sense, since everyone else was in line checking in-so we go back to podium for seating?  Actually, no. We stood off to the side and waited til about 730, at which point they were taking checking in people right inside the eating area. So we joined in and were shown inside= taken around the food/drink area and shown what was available, and then taken to our table. 

By chance that was right at the railing with a bit of a view of the castle.  They were doing taping that day so we actually saw some projections and even a fireworks part before the real show actually started. For whoever asked- the tables had table cloths, ours (a 2 top) was really long and I kept almost tripping on it.

We were then let go to do whatever eating we wanted. The mini desserts were good- maybe 10 different choices, ice cream, design your own cookie, cheeses, fruit, coffee, tea, hot chocolate, cold beverages. We were done eating by 750. 

I had asked the guy when to go to the viewing area, he said 850.  To myself I said, no way that is happening. At 8pm we were led into the viewing area by a cm and went right to the back fence, dead on the castle. I had read about leaning on fence and good viewing. This proved to be true. I actually sat down til about 855 and could probably have watched the Fireworks while seated.  It was not what I would call crowded in our area at all. Had at least 8 feet of space all around. 

After the show we left out the same entrance to viewing area and were shown by a cm to the back of Main St walking area, which was fantastic, since it avoided the millions on Main St. It comes out pretty close to the plaza/ tree area and we were able to leave really quickly. Had parked at Contemporary (for dinner) and walked back. That part was great.

Worth it?  It was nice having reserved, great viewing area. Had never been inside MK for the Fireworks show before, so this was good. For the dessert part? Not a chance- there is no way you can eat basically $50 worth of tiny desserts without making yourself puke. Glad we did it, in Plaza viewing. Wont again. I can see where the Tomorr. land viewing would be blocked by the trees.


----------



## Surgie2

We have a 5:30 reservation at CG on a Saturday night in January and tickets to HEA dessert party Garden Plaza viewing. @GADisneyDad14 I think you said you arrived around 8:15? We don't care about the desserts so is our timetable doable...leisurely dinner then drive to MK and get to viewing area? I'm assuming we can't leave our car at Contemporary after dinner.


----------



## TiggerBouncy

Thank you for the nice detailed review.  We are doing it this Tuesday for the MVMCP fireworks. Not sure how different that will be.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Surgie2 said:


> We have a 5:30 reservation at CG on a Saturday night in January and tickets to HEA dessert party Garden Plaza viewing. @GADisneyDad14 I think you said you arrived around 8:15? We don't care about the desserts so is our timetable doable...leisurely dinner then drive to MK and get to viewing area? I'm assuming we can't leave our car at Contemporary after dinner.



Someone will correct me if I’m wrong but I think the time limit to park at a resort with an ADR is three hours?  

If this were me, I’d valet at CR ($25 + tip) so you can leave your car after dinner and can just walk right over to MK.  Then when you leave MK that night it’s a quick walk back to CR as well.  

I read about people that go well in advance of the dessert party start time but to me that’s overkill for our particular style.  When we’ve done the dessert party, our preference is to get there 8:15+.  We aren’t that into the desserts (not because they are bad, just don’t care for the sugar bomb) so usually just sit for a few minutes to relax, maybe grab a cup of coffee and a bite or two, bathroom break, then go out to the Plaza.  

I will concede this plan is probably a bit rushed for many folks, but it works for us since we don’t like to waste a lot of time just waiting around.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TiggerBouncy said:


> Thank you for the nice detailed review.  We are doing it this Tuesday for the MVMCP fireworks. Not sure how different that will be.



Would love to hear your feedback on doing the dessert party on a MVMCP night when you get back.  We did a dessert party during MNSSHP earlier this year so just curious to compare thoughts. 

Have y’all have fun!


----------



## TiggerBouncy

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Would love to hear your feedback on doing the dessert party on a MVMCP night when you get back.  We did a dessert party during MNSSHP earlier this year so just curious to compare thoughts.
> 
> Have y’all have fun!



I have done the desert party before - in 2010 (it's actually where I proposed to my wife). However, I have never done MVMCP.  I will try to remember to post a review!


----------



## goofy4tink

We did the Plaza viewing Dessert Party Sat night. We were told to arrive at 7:30, so we did. It was somewhat confusing as there were two podiums. But, someone in front of us in line asked a CM...the line to the left was for the non-Plaza people, the line to the right was for the plaza viewing people. We were about 10 people back in the line. We were checked in and immediately shown to a table. There were long black tablecloths on each table, with colored lights on each top. The desserts were plentiful and good, as were the beverages. My dd's biggest issue was that when she went to get ice cream, they were out of whipped cream....after about 15 mins! That seemed a bit silly.  We noticed that by 8:10 there was  no place to sit. I had been advised to get over to the viewing area around 8:15-8:20. We had been instructed to just go to the podium when we were ready to leave and we would be walked over. So, we headed out around 8:15. The CM was waiting for part of another party to get back from the ladies room. As soon as that person joined us, we walked over to the viewing area. My dd and I took spots under a tree, by the back railing. We were able to sit down and relax prior to the start. There was a sizable crowd there, but plenty of room.  We had a terrific view of the Castle and the show. Yes, we did have one of the light poles in our view but it wasn't bad.
Right after the show, CMs walked people out the backstage exit area if they wanted to leave the park.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Can anyone tell me the best strategy for heading to Frontierland after HEA? MK closes at midnight and we'd like to get a couple of last rides in, as it's our final MK night.


----------



## buzznina

aviva5675 said:


> We did the Plaza viewing party last night. A few thoughts: we got there super early- 7pm.  Right away to me it was a little unlear where to go. The Tomorrowland viewing is on the left, and the Plaza viewing is on the right- in a raised area, past the podium. We finally went up to the podium to ask the guy what to do. He was new at the podium but checked us in right away and gave us our bracelets.  I asked where do we go when its time to sit down and he said- back here. Which made no sense, since everyone else was in line checking in-so we go back to podium for seating?  Actually, no. We stood off to the side and waited til about 730, at which point they were taking checking in people right inside the eating area. So we joined in and were shown inside= taken around the food/drink area and shown what was available, and then taken to our table.
> 
> By chance that was right at the railing with a bit of a view of the castle.  They were doing taping that day so we actually saw some projections and even a fireworks part before the real show actually started. For whoever asked- the tables had table cloths, ours (a 2 top) was really long and I kept almost tripping on it.
> 
> We were then let go to do whatever eating we wanted. The mini desserts were good- maybe 10 different choices, ice cream, design your own cookie, cheeses, fruit, coffee, tea, hot chocolate, cold beverages. We were done eating by 750.
> 
> I had asked the guy when to go to the viewing area, he said 850.  To myself I said, no way that is happening. At 8pm we were led into the viewing area by a cm and went right to the back fence, dead on the castle. I had read about leaning on fence and good viewing. This proved to be true. I actually sat down til about 855 and could probably have watched the Fireworks while seated.  It was not what I would call crowded in our area at all. Had at least 8 feet of space all around.
> 
> After the show we left out the same entrance to viewing area and were shown by a cm to the back of Main St walking area, which was fantastic, since it avoided the millions on Main St. It comes out pretty close to the plaza/ tree area and we were able to leave really quickly. Had parked at Contemporary (for dinner) and walked back. That part was great.
> 
> Worth it?  It was nice having reserved, great viewing area. Had never been inside MK for the Fireworks show before, so this was good. For the dessert part? Not a chance- there is no way you can eat basically $50 worth of tiny desserts without making yourself puke. Glad we did it, in Plaza viewing. Wont again. I can see where the Tomorr. land viewing would be blocked by the trees.


Like you we are also 1 and done. Like you said it was nice but thats about it. After we did this, DW and I decided we would rather spend the $$ on souvenirs or just save it


----------



## buzznina

SaintsManiac said:


> Can anyone tell me the best strategy for heading to Frontierland after HEA? MK closes at midnight and we'd like to get a couple of last rides in, as it's out final MK night.


We would go through Adventure Land, you can either go all the way through AL or (what we do) you can cut through the little passage by the Magic Carpet ride.


----------



## Dan Murphy

buzznina said:


> We would go through Adventure Land, you can either go all the way through AL or (what we do) you can cut through the little passage by the Magic Carpet ride.


Agreed, good plan.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Thank you!


----------



## buzznina

Dan Murphy said:


> Agreed, good plan.


Who needs a "stinkin" map. Sort of scary, as soon as I read the message I posted my answer without even thinking about it, yet I have issues remembering important stuff


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SaintsManiac said:


> Can anyone tell me the best strategy for heading to Frontierland after HEA? MK closes at midnight and we'd like to get a couple of last rides in, as it's our final MK night.



Having done this, I’d suggest - if your schedule allows - to relax and let the hub clear out a bit.  Just pop a squat on the grass and enjoy the castle, lights, and music for 5-10 minutes. 

Getting across the hub right after HEA is like swimming upstream in a raging river.  It’s a giant mass of humanity that isn’t going anywhere quickly.  Folks are mostly heading out, so trying to “cross” to get to Frontierland is somewhat against traffic and is a bit of a pain.  

To me, it’s one of those crazy  Disney moments where you seriously start to question your entire decision-making process leading up to that very moment.  But ultimately you just have to grab you kids hands, smile, and march on. 

Good luck!


----------



## SaintsManiac

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Having done this, I’d suggest - if your schedule allows - to relax and let the hub clear out a bit.  Just pop a squat on the grass and enjoy the castle, lights, and music for 5-10 minutes.
> 
> Getting across the hub right after HEA is like swimming upstream in a raging river.  It’s a giant mass of humanity that isn’t going anywhere quickly.  Folks are mostly heading out, so trying to “cross” to get to Frontierland is somewhat against traffic and is a bit of a pain.
> 
> To me, it’s one of those crazy  Disney moments where you seriously start to question your entire decision-making process leading up to that very moment.  But ultimately you just have to grab you kids hands, smile, and march on.
> 
> Good luck!




LOL yeah it's not something we've done before. I was thinking we would hang out and watch OUAT if it shows and then attempt this. If not we can just ride PeopleMover a couple of times


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SaintsManiac said:


> LOL yeah it's not something we've done before. I was thinking we would hang out and watch OUAT if it shows and then attempt this. If not we can just ride PeopleMover a couple of times



Haha!  Yeah, staying for OUAT (if it’s after HEA on your night) is an option.  Although I personally get fidgety by that point.  If HEA is 9PM on your night... it’s over 9:18PM and OUAT is 9:45PM.  By the time that’s over, it’s 10PM.  To me, that’s a lot of waiting around when you combine the time you spent at the dessert party.  

Usually I’m a bit ready to get some rides in at that point.  And yeah, you can make the move to the PeopleMover pretty quickly from the dessert party area.


----------



## Crash1207

TiggerBouncy said:


> Thank you for the nice detailed review.  We are doing it this Tuesday for the MVMCP fireworks. Not sure how different that will be.



I'll be anxious to hear your thoughts. We have one booked on Dec 10th and I go back and forth on whether to keep it or not.


----------



## aviva5675

A few more quick thoughts. When people talk about the 'grass' in the viewing area- it is astro turf (ok it was dark, so Im pretty sure), not grass like sit for awhile and your butt gets wet grass.  Agreed- stay to the right side/podium for Plaza viewing check in.  We really got there too early, for check in and for starting the eating. If I was to do it again I'd get there much closer to 8pm.  In terms of eating- at the next table the lady left shortly after we got seated (about 730) and returned with a giant hot dog (Caseys?), so I guess you could get food in, eat and then do desserts. My husband also took his coffee in disposable cup into the viewing area, and no one said anything.


----------



## Surgie2

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Someone will correct me if I’m wrong but I think the time limit to park at a resort with an ADR is three hours?
> 
> If this were me, I’d valet at CR ($25 + tip) so you can leave your car after dinner and can just walk right over to MK.  Then when you leave MK that night it’s a quick walk back to CR as well.
> !



Thanks I think this is what we will do. I just checked our CG ADR time and it is 5:05. We will try to get a bit later as we are truly going to the dessert party for the view. So if we valet, then there is not a 3-hour limit? I am considering a TiW purchase and I seem to remember reading it covers resort valet parking.


----------



## ArielSRL

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Someone will correct me if I’m wrong but I think the time limit to park at a resort with an ADR is three hours?
> 
> If this were me, I’d valet at CR ($25 + tip) so you can leave your car after dinner and can just walk right over to MK.  Then when you leave MK that night it’s a quick walk back to CR as well.
> 
> I read about people that go well in advance of the dessert party start time but to me that’s overkill for our particular style.  When we’ve done the dessert party, our preference is to get there 8:15+.  We aren’t that into the desserts (not because they are bad, just don’t care for the sugar bomb) so usually just sit for a few minutes to relax, maybe grab a cup of coffee and a bite or two, bathroom break, then go out to the Plaza.
> 
> I will concede this plan is probably a bit rushed for many folks, but it works for us since we don’t like to waste a lot of time just waiting around.
> 
> Hope that helps!


This is pretty much what we did, mostly because it was a semi-last minute add on and we had a FP for HM at like 7:45 I think and we ate dinner right before that, plus my DH isn't a huge dessert person. I think we will try to go a little earlier next time and definitely eat much earlier but, like you, I don't really want to waste a ton of time sitting around the party.


----------



## ArielSRL

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Having done this, I’d suggest - if your schedule allows - to relax and let the hub clear out a bit.  Just pop a squat on the grass and enjoy the castle, lights, and music for 5-10 minutes.
> 
> Getting across the hub right after HEA is like swimming upstream in a raging river.  It’s a giant mass of humanity that isn’t going anywhere quickly.  Folks are mostly heading out, so trying to “cross” to get to Frontierland is somewhat against traffic and is a bit of a pain.
> 
> To me, it’s one of those crazy  Disney moments where you seriously start to question your entire decision-making process leading up to that very moment.  But ultimately you just have to grab you kids hands, smile, and march on.
> 
> Good luck!


Totally agree with this strategy.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Surgie2 said:


> Thanks I think this is what we will do. I just checked our CG ADR time and it is 5:05. We will try to get a bit later as we are truly going to the dessert party for the view. So if we valet, then there is not a 3-hour limit? I am considering a TiW purchase and I seem to remember reading it covers resort valet parking.



Yes, no time limit when you valet.   Have to ask, you doing a little “test run” of things before May??


----------



## Surgie2

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yes, no time limit when you valet.   Have to ask, you doing a little “test run” of things before May??



Haha that’s it exactly! Just husband and me on the January trip going to do some things like KTTK and Tiffins/ROL that will not be on the May family agenda! I think the adult “kids” would like the HEA dessert party but definitely not the littlest granddaughter so we’ll stay back with whatever kids don’t go. So it’s a win/win getting to see it ourselves in January and giving the parents a night out in May!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Surgie2 said:


> Haha that’s it exactly! Just husband and me on the January trip going to do some things like KTTK and Tiffins/ROL that will not be on the May family agenda! I think the adult “kids” would like the HEA dessert party but definitely not the littlest granddaughter so we’ll stay back with whatever kids don’t go. So it’s a win/win getting to see it ourselves in January and giving the parents a night out in May!



Ha!  Awesome.

FWIW, not sure how little GD is but we took our then 2-year old to the dessert party earlier this year.  She had the best time running around in the Plaza Garden before the show.  Plus at that age she was free, so bonus! 

Sounds like a fun Jan trip.  Love Tiffins!


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Did this last night. Viewing area wasn’t particularly crowded and the view of HEA was great. Desserts were very much meh, so you are paying for the view.


----------



## Surgie2

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FWIW, not sure how little GD is but we took our then 2-year old to the dessert party earlier this year. She had the best time running around in the Plaza Garden before the show. Plus at that age she was free, so bonus!



I reserved for the GKs who will be 4,5, and 5 at the time of the trip knowing we can cancel closer if they aren’t handling later nights. P&P cruise will be the first late night and HEA planned 4 nights later. But youngest GD will be 13 months in May...might be walking, maybe not? And may be afraid of fireworks. So we’ll have to see what the parents decide. But good to know your 2 YO loved it!


----------



## D Ackley

We did the MVMCP Dessert party at Tomorrow Land Terrance last night (Nov9). It was pretty average in my opinion. Having done other dessert parties, like the Star Wars Galactic Nights and the Illuminations party last year, this one was average in terms of variety. There was lots of different cupcakes and cookies, and a small ice cream station, however, nothing overly original. We did have nice seats on the railing facing the castle. Having walked the park for hours, having a seat was great, but I don't think this is something we would do again. 

My wife loved the apple cider and the hot chocolate was good. I will say that they stepped up their treats around the park (the complimentary offerings), compared to years past, where it was only cookies and hot chocolate at the refreshment stations. This year, each refreshment station offered different treats and different drinks. We agreed that was a huge improvement. Overall, I think id rather drop $150 at the ice cream shop on the corner of Main Street before doing this party again. Again, not bad. Just not great considering the cost.

BTW, they did give out a whole package of Gharadelli chocolates as a parting gift which was nice.


----------



## freecia

For those wondering what a sold out MVMCP looks like in the hub, see here from ~ 8m50, 10m16s, 10m40s - 10m57s : 



Summary: Eeek! The hub was crowded and both parades had plenty of people waiting, 2nd parade at least 15 min before starting.


----------



## maxiesmom

freecia said:


> For those wondering what a sold out MVMCP looks like in the hub, see here from ~ 8m50, 10m16s, 10m40s - 10m57s :
> 
> 
> 
> Summary: Eeek! The hub was crowded and both parades had plenty of people waiting, 2nd parade at least 15 min before starting.




Great video!  Now I really want to go to a Christmas party, and I'm trying to skip a year before going back to WDW.

Btw, the ground is wet because they wet down the buildings for the fireworks.  Sometimes they get carried away with the amount of water they use.  Maybe something was smoldering and they had to go at it.


----------



## martymcflyy85

goofy4tink said:


> We noticed that by 8:10 there was  no place to sit.



Wait... so are you saying that when you are eating the deserts, there is a chance that you might have to stand up if you don't get there early?


----------



## ArielSRL

martymcflyy85 said:


> Wait... so are you saying that when you are eating the deserts, there is a chance that you might have to stand up if you don't get there early?


We arrived around 8:15 or so in June and had several places to sit. Most people had gone out for the fireworks by then (we went out at 8:35ish).


----------



## brave321

New to the thread and just wondering... Is anybody planning on cancelling a Tomorrowland Dessert Party reservation for 12/30?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

martymcflyy85 said:


> Wait... so are you saying that when you are eating the deserts, there is a chance that you might have to stand up if you don't get there early?



That has not been the case the couple of times I’ve done it this year.  There is a “main” area of tables that does tend to get pretty full, but there is another set of tables sort of on the ‘other’ side of the restaurant as well.  This location would make sense if you saw it, it’s hard to explain in writing.  I’ve never seen those other set of tables full.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

brave321 said:


> New to the thread and just wondering... Is anybody planning on cancelling a Tomorrowland Dessert Party reservation for 12/30?



Sorry, not giving up mine!


----------



## kmc8826

We did the Dessert Party on November 13.  Myself and my 9 year old did it in August, but this time it was the 5 of us.  Unfortunately, unlike my experience in August I would not rate the party as "worth it" this time around.  Check in was set at 7:45.  We were delayed at Pooh (which broke down) sho didn't get in line to check in until about 8.  There was a hold up with check in and we waited about 15 minutes in line.  By the time they were seating us people were already being escorted to the Plaza.  By the time they sat us it was about 8:20 and they were not refreshing the desserts.  In fact, one of the CM's came up and told us we better get to the Plaza pretty soon if we wanted to have a space.  We went into the Plaza about 8:40.  At that point we were probably among the last to arrive.  Unlike my experience in August it was pretty packed.  Thank goodness we didn't have a stroller as there would not have been room to navigate one in there.  As it was we were stepping over people and their legs.  We found a place in the middle section to stand.  Once the show started D11 was on her own and my husband and I eached picked up D9 and D6 so they could be more at adult level and actually see.  There was no way otherwise for them to view the show.  

I don't know if my experience was abnormal or not, but the experience was pretty frustrating. Enough so that while I hesitated to post this update I think people should have all the information.  If you are going to be in MK and want to see HEA that night I imagine the party is still worth it.   The main take away for people having parties booked in the next couple weeks (during party season) is to plan on lining up early and getting to the Plaza early.  Which in some ways to me devalues the point of doing the party in the first place.


----------



## Vala

kmc8826 - I went the week before you and this is exactly my experience. 

I'm pretty short and even standing I barely saw anything of the show. I complained at City Hall who pawned me off to Guest Services. I took pictures and showed them to a few people. The consensus was "WDW has a pretty interesting definition of premium viewing." Still waiting to hear back on my complaint.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

kmc8826 said:


> We did the Dessert Party on November 13.  Myself and my 9 year old did it in August, but this time it was the 5 of us.  Unfortunately, unlike my experience in August I would not rate the party as "worth it" this time around.  Check in was set at 7:45.  We were delayed at Pooh (which broke down) sho didn't get in line to check in until about 8.  There was a hold up with check in and we waited about 15 minutes in line.  By the time they were seating us people were already being escorted to the Plaza.  By the time they sat us it was about 8:20 and they were not refreshing the desserts.  In fact, one of the CM's came up and told us we better get to the Plaza pretty soon if we wanted to have a space.  We went into the Plaza about 8:40.  At that point we were probably among the last to arrive.  Unlike my experience in August it was pretty packed.  Thank goodness we didn't have a stroller as there would not have been room to navigate one in there.  As it was we were stepping over people and their legs.  We found a place in the middle section to stand.  Once the show started D11 was on her own and my husband and I eached picked up D9 and D6 so they could be more at adult level and actually see.  There was no way otherwise for them to view the show.
> 
> I don't know if my experience was abnormal or not, but the experience was pretty frustrating. Enough so that while I hesitated to post this update I think people should have all the information.  If you are going to be in MK and want to see HEA that night I imagine the party is still worth it.   The main take away for people having parties booked in the next couple weeks (during party season) is to plan on lining up early and getting to the Plaza early.  Which in some ways to me devalues the point of doing the party in the first place.



Thanks for sharing your experience!  These fall dates (sandwiched in between a bunch of party nights) seem totally crazy and a lot different than experiences earlier in the year.  I would not have been happy with that check-in delay... when we’ve done it (and arrived 8+) there’s been zero line.  

What do you think the cause was for your August vs November difference?  More people in the park?  More people at the party?  Different check-in experience?  You’re not the only recent (like in the last month) post with a similar tone.  I’m sorry it didn’t work out for you this time, but thanks again for sharing.


----------



## spamalot

What is the general consensus of where to sit/stand to be able to see without being super crowded? I am going with 3 adults and a toddler with a stroller. I have heard back fence is good? I don’t want a blocked view if possible and my brother in law is not a fan of crowds.


----------



## bizeemom4

spamalot said:


> What is the general consensus of where to sit/stand to be able to see without being super crowded? I am going with 3 adults and a toddler with a stroller. I have heard back fence is good? I don’t want a blocked view if possible and my brother in law is not a fan of crowds.



None of the area is "super crowded" per se. You are within a foot or less of a person in each direction so no section is empty. I do it to avoid the idiot parents with the kids on their shoulders. Last time I went and just as the show started, a Dad hoisted kid up in the VIP section, so he could "see." Everyone behind him had to reshuffle to accommodate one person.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

spamalot said:


> What is the general consensus of where to sit/stand to be able to see without being super crowded? I am going with 3 adults and a toddler with a stroller. I have heard back fence is good? I don’t want a blocked view if possible and my brother in law is not a fan of crowds.



I’m sort of partial to the back and towards the left side of the garden (if looking at the castle).  The further left you go, the more centered you are to the castle - although it’s also the ‘narrowest’ part of the garden viewing area as well.

It’ll make sense when you are there but there are some spots that are better than others in terms of avoiding a direct light or speaker pole in your immediate vision.  You can move around a bit to find what’s best for you.


----------



## constanze

kmc8826 said:


> We did the Dessert Party on November 13.  Myself and my 9 year old did it in August, but this time it was the 5 of us.  Unfortunately, unlike my experience in August I would not rate the party as "worth it" this time around.  Check in was set at 7:45.  We were delayed at Pooh (which broke down) sho didn't get in line to check in until about 8.  There was a hold up with check in and we waited about 15 minutes in line.  By the time they were seating us people were already being escorted to the Plaza.  By the time they sat us it was about 8:20 and they were not refreshing the desserts.  In fact, one of the CM's came up and told us we better get to the Plaza pretty soon if we wanted to have a space.  We went into the Plaza about 8:40.  At that point we were probably among the last to arrive.  Unlike my experience in August it was pretty packed.  Thank goodness we didn't have a stroller as there would not have been room to navigate one in there.  As it was we were stepping over people and their legs.  We found a place in the middle section to stand.  Once the show started D11 was on her own and my husband and I eached picked up D9 and D6 so they could be more at adult level and actually see.  There was no way otherwise for them to view the show.
> 
> I don't know if my experience was abnormal or not, but the experience was pretty frustrating. Enough so that while I hesitated to post this update I think people should have all the information.  If you are going to be in MK and want to see HEA that night I imagine the party is still worth it.   The main take away for people having parties booked in the next couple weeks (during party season) is to plan on lining up early and getting to the Plaza early.  Which in some ways to me devalues the point of doing the party in the first place.


uh oh---I'm going to be there at a very busy time...December 30th--plaza view. I wonder if I should look for a cancellation for the terrace party instead?


----------



## mckennarose

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience!  These fall dates (sandwiched in between a bunch of party nights) seem totally crazy and a lot different than experiences earlier in the year.  I would not have been happy with that check-in delay... when we’ve done it (and arrived 8+) there’s been zero line.
> 
> What do you think the cause was for your August vs November difference?  More people in the park?  More people at the party?  Different check-in experience?  You’re not the only recent (like in the last month) post with a similar tone.  I’m sorry it didn’t work out for you this time, but thanks again for sharing.



I'm glad you posted this as I just booked the dessert party for our May trip and some of the most recent posts had me a little concerned!  We are looking forward to the party and I hope it's not super crowded and chaotic.

We're also planning on the Star Wars desert party, which we have done before and absolutely loved.


----------



## bizeemom4

constanze said:


> uh oh---I'm going to be there at a very busy time...December 30th--plaza view. I wonder if I should look for a cancellation for the terrace party instead?



Constanze - if you decide to change, can you PM me first? I'm looking for plaza view on 12/30 for the midnight show.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

constanze said:


> uh oh---I'm going to be there at a very busy time...December 30th--plaza view. I wonder if I should look for a cancellation for the terrace party instead?



Edited because I was wrong.


----------



## bizeemom4

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Unless I’m mistaken, on 12/30 there’s only a Tomorrowland Terrace version for the 6:30 show and a Plaza Garden viewing version for the 11:50 show.  12/30 and 12/31 are unusual setups.



I just checked and terrace has two seatings - 530 and 1055. Plaza garden only has the one at 1040.


----------



## Dan Murphy

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’m sort of partial to the back and towards the left side


I fully agree.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

bizeemom4 said:


> I just checked and terrace has two seatings - 530 and 1055. Plaza garden only has the one at 1040.



Ahh... cool... thanks for the correction!  I’m going to edit my post to avoid confusion.


----------



## bizeemom4

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Edited because I was wrong.



I hope your wife saw that.


----------



## brave321

bizeemom4 said:


> Constanze - if you decide to change, can you PM me first? I'm looking for plaza view on 12/30 for the midnight show.


Not sure how many are in you’re party but I’m pretty sure there’s a spot or two available at both the Plaza and Terrace then. Even if you’re party is bigger than what’s available I’d still reserve it. That’s what we did and we slowly added enough people to our reservation just 1 or 2 at a time. The worst that can happen if nothing else comes available is cancelling the one a week before and getting a refund


----------



## clippers6

Has anyone done the Holiday Wishes Party? I’m wondering if it had any different items like the Halloween one did.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

bizeemom4 said:


> I hope your wife saw that.



Very funny. 

Better go edit my post again!


----------



## kmc8826

Vala said:


> kmc8826 - I went the week before you and this is exactly my experience.
> 
> I'm pretty short and even standing I barely saw anything of the show. I complained at City Hall who pawned me off to Guest Services. I took pictures and showed them to a few people. The consensus was "WDW has a pretty interesting definition of premium viewing." Still waiting to hear back on my complaint.



Well let me know what they say.  I have also done the Star Wars Dessert Party.  It seemed that with it there was more of an accommodation to make sure everyone could see.  I remember disabled and kids in front others in back plus other room further back.  When letting into the Garden it was definitely once you are in you are on your own. I have thought about addressing the issue with Disney but will probably just let it go.  I am looking at it as a sunk cost at this point but do feel bad about it.  I was really hoping my other 2 girls would have a similar experience to what D9 and I had in August.  



GADisneyDad14 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience!  These fall dates (sandwiched in between a bunch of party nights) seem totally crazy and a lot different than experiences earlier in the year.  I would not have been happy with that check-in delay... when we’ve done it (and arrived 8+) there’s been zero line.
> 
> What do you think the cause was for your August vs November difference?  More people in the park?  More people at the party?  Different check-in experience?  You’re not the only recent (like in the last month) post with a similar tone.  I’m sorry it didn’t work out for you this time, but thanks again for sharing.



The delay with check in I think had to do with people insisting they had a reservation and Disney not being able to find a record of it.  Instead of the CM trying to handle the line while someone else looked they were trying to solve the problem.  That held it all up.  A lady in back of us got in the line because it was so long she thought it must be a line for a character...maybe people like that were ahead of us too.  

I think there were definitely more people in the park as compared to August.  Earlier that day we had been at MK and finally left without using our Pirates FP because the line was clear backed up into the walkway.  In August it was not like that; it was also rainy and that cut the overall crowd.  The CM told me that the party last week was sold out; I assume most all the parties sell out given how hard it is to book but perhaps they have added the number of guests. I couldn't tell how many people were seated as compared to August since most had left by the time we were seated but I do know that the food was mostly gone and not being replenished.  They had closed the desserts on the one side and only had it open on the one.  They weren't making the plates for the kids anymore either...I just asked for a bunch of mickey straws.  (Shallow enough I at least wanted a couple of those to take home).


----------



## constanze

bizeemom4 said:


> Constanze - if you decide to change, can you PM me first? I'm looking for plaza view on 12/30 for the midnight show.


I will definitely let you know if we decide to change. I went online earlier and there wasn't availability for the terrace for our family at that time. But I'll check it out again.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Thanks for the reply @kmc8826.


----------



## emilymad

We are going in mid December on a day sandwiched between MVMCP.  I am expecting it to be very crowded.  What time would you check in?  The official time is 7:45pm.  7pm?  I would rather wait a little up front then feel rushed through.


----------



## slpeters

We  were at the plaza party last night when it was supposed to be CL 9 and it was wonderful!  We thought the assortment of desserts were wonderful although frankly after a week in Disney World we just weren't that hungry.  We literally lay down and waited for the fireworks.  When they started people sat up but no one stood.  There just wasn't any need.  There was plenty of room.  It was a wonderful part of a wonderful evening.


----------



## tgarre06

Other than getting the wristband, do you need to attend the dessert part of the party? Could I just go straight to the Plaza viewing? We are going on a the Christmas Party night and don't really care about the desserts, just want the priority viewing because we get miserable when people are on top of us.


----------



## slpeters

tgarre06 said:


> Other than getting the wristband, do you need to attend the dessert part of the party? Could I just go straight to the Plaza viewing? We are going on a the Christmas Party night and don't really care about the desserts, just want the priority viewing because we get miserable when people are on top of us.


They made it clear to us that they would escort us down to the viewing area whenever we were ready.


----------



## Kevin Chalmers

What is the crowd level like this week for the garden viewing?  I am considering it for week of January 20, but not sure if we'll need it.  I've seen many a posts where there is more than enough room, plus some on average days.  I'm just curious with the insane crowd levels what it's like this week.  We are expecting moderate crowds that week...


----------



## DisneyWishes14

kmc8826 said:


> Well let me know what they say.  I have also done the Star Wars Dessert Party.  It seemed that with it there was more of an accommodation to make sure everyone could see.  I remember disabled and kids in front others in back plus other room further back.  When letting into the Garden it was definitely once you are in you are on your own. I have thought about addressing the issue with Disney but will probably just let it go.  I am looking at it as a sunk cost at this point but do feel bad about it.  I was really hoping my other 2 girls would have a similar experience to what D9 and I had in August.
> 
> 
> 
> The delay with check in I think had to do with people insisting they had a reservation and Disney not being able to find a record of it.  Instead of the CM trying to handle the line while someone else looked they were trying to solve the problem.  That held it all up.  A lady in back of us got in the line because it was so long she thought it must be a line for a character...maybe people like that were ahead of us too.
> 
> I think there were definitely more people in the park as compared to August.  Earlier that day we had been at MK and finally left without using our Pirates FP because the line was clear backed up into the walkway.  In August it was not like that; it was also rainy and that cut the overall crowd.  The CM told me that the party last week was sold out; I assume most all the parties sell out given how hard it is to book but *perhaps they have added the number of guests.* I couldn't tell how many people were seated as compared to August since most had left by the time we were seated but I do know that the food was mostly gone and not being replenished.  They had closed the desserts on the one side and only had it open on the one.  They weren't making the plates for the kids anymore either...I just asked for a bunch of mickey straws.  (Shallow enough I at least wanted a couple of those to take home).



I'm guessing this is the case.  We went to the Wishes Dessert Party with Plaza Viewing on 12/19/16 and were quite late showing up for the party (got stuck in a torrential downpour at BTMRR).  When we finally got there (probably a good 20 minutes late), the upper area was already packed, so they sat us at a table just above the terrace party guests (I'll call it "mid-mezzanine").  We were the ONLY people sitting there (keep in mind, this is 6 days before Christmas!).  They then escorted us over to the garden and it was so spacious, we could have done cartwheels in there and wouldn't have hit any one.  Fast forward to the last week of August 2017 and we booked the HEA dessert party with plaza viewing thinking we'd have a similar experience - yeah, nope!  We got there late again (this time on purpose as I wanted to sit on that level again).  We were seated on the same level, BUT this time, THAT was packed!  Lines at the buffet were nuts and they ran out of coffee cups (CM said they didn't have a lot to begin with . . .huh?  It's a dessert party with a coffee service, you need coffee cups.)  No CM's escorted us to the garden and by the time we got there, we realized people had been camping out there for a while.  We found a spot, but it was packed.  It also wasn't secured well as we saw an entire family (led by the dad), jump a rope and sit in the area (I told a CM and that was taken care of).  I have the party booked again for Dec. 20, but I'm re-thinking it as it sounds like this is par for the course at this point.  No sense in paying extra if the garden is going to be as packed as the general viewing area.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

tgarre06 said:


> Other than getting the wristband, do you need to attend the dessert part of the party? Could I just go straight to the Plaza viewing? We are going on a the Christmas Party night and don't really care about the desserts, just want the priority viewing because we get miserable when people are on top of us.



Some experiences appear to be different above, but from the times I’ve done it (including the dessert party during MNSSHP back in Sept) there’s really no reason you have to go to the dessert part.  They’ll take you to a table, but after that you can do whatever you want - including leaving.  I’ve never used the escort to get over to the garden... just walked over myself. 

As always, YMMV!


----------



## gillep

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Some experiences appear to be different above, but from the times I’ve done it (including the dessert party during MNSSHP back in Sept) there’s really no reason you have to go to the dessert part.  They’ll take you to a table, but after that you can do whatever you want - including leaving.  I’ve never used the escort to get over to the garden... just walked over myself.
> 
> As always, YMMV!



This was my experience as well.


----------



## martymcflyy85

We are going tonight.  I'll report to let you know how it was.


----------



## SaintsManiac

We attended the plaza garden party last night. Desserts were good, but nothing special. It was nice to sit at a table and relax for a bit. We checked in at 8:15 and there were already a good amount of people there. 

We walked down to the viewing area with a CM at about 9:15 and headed straight to the back railing. Thank you for that tip! 

I’m glad we did it considering this is a holiday week, but I wouldn’t book it again. Some ask if it’s worth it. I don’t think any Disney meal/food event is ever really going to be worth it for the dining aspect. The viewing area most definitely is when you have holiday crowds. We were so spread out it was great. Everyone was friendly and kind to each other. Overall it was a good experience.


----------



## martymcflyy85

We went last night.  It was supposed to start at 8:45 but they were letting people in at 8:15 so we decided to go ahead and go on in.  I think getting there early is one of the keys to making it better.  When you walk up the ramp the plaza garden viewing is to the right side and the terrace viewing is to the left.  There is a cast member who checks you in a a podium on the ramp.  You just go up and give your last name and she finds your name on the piece of paper and marks it out.  Then another cast member comes down and welcomes you to the party and walks you, giving you a brief description of what is available.  We had 5 people so she helped us find a table that had 5 seats.  She gave us a good tip, which is to go ahead and grab your sparkling cider as you walk in and that way you can set it down on your table and its a good way of marking your seat.  That way someone else doesn't grab your table as you are up getting your food.  That cast member also gives you a bracelet (the paper kind like you get at the hospital) which is what you use to get access to the plaza garden viewing area.

We thought the food was amazing.  But we are not used to eating fancy food either (we are country folks), so it was just wonderful for us.  My favorite was the smores.  My wife saw they had cheese and she got excited and said "I'm in heaven."  My 11 year old son was eating everything available and said "Its so good I want to pass out."  Even my teenage daughter (who is hard to please) said "I threw up a little in my mouth, and it tasted good."  We all busted out laughing when she said that.

When you are done eating, make sure you use the bathroom after before you go down to view the fireworks.  There is a bathroom right there near the tables where you eat.  Because we got there early, we were done eating before 9 and so we went and flagged down one of the cast members and he walked us down to the plaza garden viewing immediately.  There was a lady at the gate, checking to see if you had your paper wrist band on, before she let you in.  I was glad that we ate early and was able to be one of the first ones in.  We went straight to the back fence and just sat down and rested (listening to that wonderful Christmas music in the background).  My kids laid down in the grass and we took some pictures of the castle.  There was plenty of room to move around and we struck up a conversation with another family who also was on the back rail.  

I think at Disney (and pretty much everywhere) there is always this "see and do" mentality.  In other words, you see someone else do something and you do it too.  That's why (being one of the first ones there) we purposely sat down or laid down in the grass.  Others were doing the same and then eventually once the place filled up, pretty much everybody was sitting down.  And they stayed that way during the fireworks.  It was awesome.  Some people even brought blankets to sit on.  People were generally nice in that if they saw you sitting down they would try not to stand in front of you.  There was a couple of rogue people who stood up.  And this one lady kept driving her scooter back and forth making people have to move to get out of her way.  She eventually got off the scooter and walked over to stand.  And of course there was the one guy who put his kid on his head and stood right in front of me.  But it wasn't a big deal as I just asked my wife to scootch over a little so I could move out from behind him.  I do think the back is still the best and I don't think the front would have been any better because if you decided to stand up right at the front of the fence you'd be blocking all those people behind you that are sitting down.  Also, at the front of the fence there is just a lot of hustle and bustle going on with people going back and forth and there is a lot more of a chance of someone getting in front of you there.  So yeah, get there early and get to the back fence for the best experience.

I purposely did not tell my wife how must this costed, as I'm sure she would have freaked out and it would have taken away from her enjoyment of the experience.  I wanted to do this as a once in a lifetime thing for my family.  And by them not having to worry about how much it costed and thinking about "getting their money's worth" they were able to just be free and happy and focus on having a good time.  And we made memories that will last forever.


----------



## jaysmom4285

SaintsManiac said:


> I’m glad we did it considering this is a holiday week, but I wouldn’t book it again. Some ask if it’s worth it. I don’t think any Disney meal/food event is ever really going to be worth it for the dining aspect. The viewing area most definitely is when you have holiday crowds. We were so spread out it was great. Everyone was friendly and kind to each other. Overall it was a good experience.



This.  I don't think anyone can reasonably eat $60-$70 worth of desserts, so I agree that it isn't "worth it" from that perspective.  But you get an uncrowded area to watch the fireworks without having to stake out a spot hours in advance, only to be crammed in a crowd so tightly that you can barely move. So what you're paying for is basically a hassle free fireworks viewing experience, with some really good desserts thrown in.


----------



## Luildinha

martymcflyy85 said:


> We went last night.  It was supposed to start at 8:45 but they were letting people in at 8:15 so we decided to go ahead and go on in.  I think getting there early is one of the keys to making it better.  When you walk up the ramp the plaza garden viewing is to the right side and the terrace viewing is to the left.  There is a cast member who checks you in a a podium on the ramp.  You just go up and give your last name and she finds your name on the piece of paper and marks it out.  Then another cast member comes down and welcomes you to the party and walks you, giving you a brief description of what is available.  We had 5 people so she helped us find a table that had 5 seats.  She gave us a good tip, which is to go ahead and grab your sparkling cider as you walk in and that way you can set it down on your table and its a good way of marking your seat.  That way someone else doesn't grab your table as you are up getting your food.  That cast member also gives you a bracelet (the paper kind like you get at the hospital) which is what you use to get access to the plaza garden viewing area.
> 
> We thought the food was amazing.  But we are not used to eating fancy food either (we are country folks), so it was just wonderful for us.  My favorite was the smores.  My wife saw they had cheese and she got excited and said "I'm in heaven."  My 11 year old son was eating everything available and said "Its so good I want to pass out."  Even my teenage daughter (who is hard to please) said "I threw up a little in my mouth, and it tasted good."  We all busted out laughing when she said that.
> 
> When you are done eating, make sure you use the bathroom after before you go down to view the fireworks.  There is a bathroom right there near the tables where you eat.  Because we got there early, we were done eating before 9 and so we went and flagged down one of the cast members and he walked us down to the plaza garden viewing immediately.  There was a lady at the gate, checking to see if you had your paper wrist band on, before she let you in.  I was glad that we ate early and was able to be one of the first ones in.  We went straight to the back fence and just sat down and rested (listening to that wonderful Christmas music in the background).  My kids laid down in the grass and we took some pictures of the castle.  There was plenty of room to move around and we struck up a conversation with another family who also was on the back rail.
> 
> I think at Disney (and pretty much everywhere) there is always this "see and do" mentality.  In other words, you see someone else do something and you do it too.  That's why (being one of the first ones there) we purposely sat down or laid down in the grass.  Others were doing the same and then eventually once the place filled up, pretty much everybody was sitting down.  And they stayed that way during the fireworks.  It was awesome.  Some people even brought blankets to sit on.  People were generally nice in that if they saw you sitting down they would try not to stand in front of you.  There was a couple of rogue people who stood up.  And this one lady kept driving her scooter back and forth making people have to move to get out of her way.  She eventually got off the scooter and walked over to stand.  And of course there was the one guy who put his kid on his head and stood right in front of me.  But it wasn't a big deal as I just asked my wife to scootch over a little so I could move out from behind him.  I do think the back is still the best and I don't think the front would have been any better because if you decided to stand up right at the front of the fence you'd be blocking all those people behind you that are sitting down.  Also, at the front of the fence there is just a lot of hustle and bustle going on with people going back and forth and there is a lot more of a chance of someone getting in front of you there.  So yeah, get there early and get to the back fence for the best experience.
> 
> I purposely did not tell my wife how must this costed, as I'm sure she would have freaked out and it would have taken away from her enjoyment of the experience.  I wanted to do this as a once in a lifetime thing for my family.  And by them not having to worry about how much it costed and thinking about "getting their money's worth" they were able to just be free and happy and focus on having a good time.  And we made memories that will last forever.



Wow! I loved reading your review! It made me smile, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tgarre06

Sorry, another question! Do you have a good view of Mickey's Most Merriest Celebration from the Plaza viewing? TIA!


----------



## SunflowerSonya

mckennarose said:


> I'm glad you posted this as I just booked the dessert party for our May trip and some of the most recent posts had me a little concerned!  We are looking forward to the party and I hope it's not super crowded and chaotic.
> 
> 
> My family is also attending a HEA dessert party in May, too I hope it's not too crowded.


----------



## Cornish Lad

Luildinha said:


> Wow! I loved reading your review! It made me smile, thanks for sharing!


Thanks very much for your review - it has convinced us to go for the garden viewing instead of the terrace that we were considering for our next visit.


----------



## Cornish Lad

Luildinha said:


> Wow! I loved reading your review! It made me smile, thanks for sharing!


Oops - read the quoted review in your reply and replied to that - should have gone to the original - doh -


----------



## daisydee43

LSUfan4444 said:


> We loved the Garden Viewing. For us, the key is to not try and get up front. Get to as far to the back of the viewing area as possible and pick something with a good sightline. You'll have more room and a better view than the people who are in the front of the area.
> 
> Im sure there are plenty of pics out there but this video  (6:40 mark) is from our July trip and we were some of the last people in the viewing area and had an absolutely perfect view.


I️ enjoyed your video so much! What a wonderful trip


----------



## shanes17

Can someone please confirm if this includes Mickeys XMas parade viewing area with the dessert package?

I have seen it mentioned in other threads that last year during the Xmas party people would then have access to an area that was exclusive, less crowded area for parade viewing.

TIA!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

shanes17 said:


> Can someone please confirm if this includes Mickeys XMas parade viewing area with the dessert package?
> 
> I have seen it mentioned in other threads that last year during the Xmas party people would then have access to an area that was exclusive, less crowded area for parade viewing.
> 
> TIA!!



I have seen a couple of references to it being offered to people at the party this year, but I don’t think I’ve read anything conclusive.  But I also haven’t followed it super closely, so I’m not sure.  Hopefully someone else may know.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

shanes17 said:


> Can someone please confirm if this includes Mickeys XMas parade viewing area with the dessert package?
> 
> I have seen it mentioned in other threads that last year during the Xmas party people would then have access to an area that was exclusive, less crowded area for parade viewing.
> 
> TIA!!



I'm wondering the exact same thing.  I saw one report of it being offered this year, but it isn't advertised and I'm concerned that even if it was offered once or twice, they could pull it at any time.  If we don't get definitive reports on the boards, I'm going to ask when we check in (I think we can check in at 4 pm for the MVMCP one).  If the answer is no, Frontierland is my back-up plan!


----------



## areno79

This thread is great! I just stumbled upon an open res for me and my friend for our MVMCP on 12/15 so I snatched it up without researching too much. I did the dessert party during MVMCP last year and it was great having the reserved viewing areas, although the Terrace wasn't the best considering the trees and the almost "side-view" feeling of the castle. I'm excited to see the show from the plaza garden. Does anyone know if there are reviews or pics anywhere of the Holiday Dessert Party? I see lots for HEA, but would like more detail on what they have for the MVMCP night dessert party. 
Oh, and several of my DISboards friends who attended the dessert party last December just came back from visiting the world this year, and they've all confirmed that reserved parade viewing is NOT included in the dessert parties this year.


----------



## ShadeDK

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I'm guessing this is the case.  We went to the Wishes Dessert Party with Plaza Viewing on 12/19/16 and were quite late showing up for the party (got stuck in a torrential downpour at BTMRR).  When we finally got there (probably a good 20 minutes late), the upper area was already packed, so they sat us at a table just above the terrace party guests (I'll call it "mid-mezzanine").  We were the ONLY people sitting there (keep in mind, this is 6 days before Christmas!).  They then escorted us over to the garden and it was so spacious, we could have done cartwheels in there and wouldn't have hit any one.  Fast forward to the last week of August 2017 and we booked the HEA dessert party with plaza viewing thinking we'd have a similar experience - yeah, nope!  We got there late again (this time on purpose as I wanted to sit on that level again).  We were seated on the same level, BUT this time, THAT was packed!  Lines at the buffet were nuts and they ran out of coffee cups (CM said they didn't have a lot to begin with . . .huh?  It's a dessert party with a coffee service, you need coffee cups.)  No CM's escorted us to the garden and by the time we got there, we realized people had been camping out there for a while.  We found a spot, but it was packed.  It also wasn't secured well as we saw an entire family (led by the dad), jump a rope and sit in the area (I told a CM and that was taken care of).  I have the party booked again for Dec. 20, but I'm re-thinking it as it sounds like this is par for the course at this point.  No sense in paying extra if the garden is going to be as packed as the general viewing area.


I absolutely, 100% have to disagree with you - mostly because I like to claim that my group had the entire "mid-mezzanine" section to ourselves that night.    Yep - I was at the same one, remember the rain that night (the free ponchos the CMs handed out to party goers were nice - even though the downpour had happened earlier), and that the mid-level was practically deserted.  Although apparently I should have said hello since it's a small world.  Sorry to hear that some of these have been packed - we've got another planned (Dec 16) so I'm at least prepared if it's not as laid back as last year.


----------



## Happy_2_B

ShadeDK said:


> Sorry to hear that some of these have been packed - we've got another planned (Dec 16) so I'm at least prepared if it's not as laid back as last year.



We did one a couple of days ago. Wasn't packed. It was full, yes, but not packed. Plenty of room to move around and a decent amount of space between groups of people. Getting a table was a non issue. It will be as laid back as you experienced in the past. We did it wedged between two party days and have no complaints. Dessert trays were kept full, easy walk over to the plaza, etc. Of course- we arrived on time or a little before that- so my recommendation would be to arrive 10 minutes before when Disney says you should get there.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

ShadeDK said:


> I absolutely, 100% have to disagree with you - mostly because I like to claim that my group had the entire "mid-mezzanine" section to ourselves that night.    Yep - I was at the same one, remember the rain that night (the free ponchos the CMs handed out to party goers were nice - even though the downpour had happened earlier), and that the mid-level was practically deserted.  Although apparently I should have said hello since it's a small world.  Sorry to hear that some of these have been packed - we've got another planned (Dec 16) so I'm at least prepared if it's not as laid back as last year.



LOL!!  That's so funny!  I don't remember seeing you!  Honestly, I LOVED that evening.  Even the downpour was kind of funny - yes, free ponchos!  Well, now my memory is corrected.  It was JUST us on the mid-mezzanine . . . plus you!



Happy_2_B said:


> We did one a couple of days ago. Wasn't packed. It was full, yes, but not packed. Plenty of room to move around and a decent amount of space between groups of people. Getting a table was a non issue. It will be as laid back as you experienced in the past. We did it wedged between two party days and have no complaints. Dessert trays were kept full, easy walk over to the plaza, etc. Of course- we arrived on time or a little before that- so my recommendation would be to arrive 10 minutes before when Disney says you should get there.



I'm so glad to hear this!  Maybe we just went on an "off" night?  We will definitely do it again on a future trip!


----------



## disneygirlsng

Is there a way to book this without it notifying the other guests? I want to do this as a surprise for my parents, but I'm not sure if it's possible to book it and them not know about it.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

disneygirlsng said:


> Is there a way to book this without it notifying the other guests? I want to do this as a surprise for my parents, but I'm not sure if it's possible to book it and them not know about it.



Hmm, not sure.  @hiroMYhero, would you know?


----------



## hiroMYhero

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hmm, not sure.  @hiroMYhero, would you know?


Because anyone can call and book this,  it doesn’t have to be linked to the Main MDE at all. 

It would be similar to booking a regular Dining Reservation. All you need to do is give your name and confirmation number when checking in.


----------



## disneygirlsng

hiroMYhero said:


> Because anyone can call and book this,  it doesn’t have to be linked to the Main MDE at all.
> 
> It would be similar to booking a regular Dining Reservation. All you need to do is give your name and confirmation number when checking in.


Awesome, thank you!!


----------



## areno79

Has anyone had issues getting to the Terrace while the parade is happening during MVMCP? I don't need (nor want) the full time Disney recommends for the dessert party, so was thinking of showing up just before 9:30, grabbing some desserts and hot chocolate and then standing in the Plaza garden area. However, it just occurred to me that it may be difficult to reach during the parade. Thoughts?


----------



## DisneyWishes14

areno79 said:


> Has anyone had issues getting to the Terrace while the parade is happening during MVMCP? I don't need (nor want) the full time Disney recommends for the dessert party, so was thinking of showing up just before 9:30, grabbing some desserts and hot chocolate and then standing in the Plaza garden area. However, it just occurred to me that it may be difficult to reach during the parade. Thoughts?



We are doing this as well.  The parade will be completely over by 9:30 pm so you shouldn't have a problem.  Even if the parade were still going on, they mark the sidewalks to create clear paths for people to continue to walk around during the parade.  Our plan is to watch the parade from Frontierland so that it will be over before it reaches the hub around 8:45/8:50 pm.  We are then going to walk through Fantasyland to get to Tomorrowland Terrace so we avoid the hub/Main St. parade area altogether.  Where will you be while the first parade is going on?  Maybe we can help you come up with a good path to get over to the Terrace?


----------



## robinb

I have a question.  I have tickets to the 12/30 dessert party at 10:40 for the 11:50 "NYE" Fantasy In the Sky.  How long do they actually serve dessert?  Can I get there at 11:00 or 11:15  and still get dessert and to my fireworks spot?  It will be a complete madhouse which is why I booked the party.  BUT, my Wisconsin Badgers are playing that same night at 8:00 and I'd like to watch the game at a nearby resort and still fit in the dessert party if I could.  My FPs are all messed up now too.  *sigh*


----------



## bizeemom4

robinb said:


> I have a question.  I have tickets to the 12/30 dessert party at 10:40 for the 11:50 "NYE" Fantasy In the Sky.  How long do they actually serve dessert?  Can I get there at 11:00 or 11:15  and still get dessert and to my fireworks spot?  It will be a complete madhouse which is why I booked the party.  BUT, my Wisconsin Badgers are playing that same night at 8:00 and I'd like to watch the game at a nearby resort and still fit in the dessert party if I could.  My FPs are all messed up now too.  *sigh*



I would NOT leave the park!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

robinb said:


> I have a question.  I have tickets to the 12/30 dessert party at 10:40 for the 11:50 "NYE" Fantasy In the Sky.  How long do they actually serve dessert?  Can I get there at 11:00 or 11:15  and still get dessert and to my fireworks spot?  It will be a complete madhouse which is why I booked the party.  BUT, my Wisconsin Badgers are playing that same night at 8:00 and I'd like to watch the game at a nearby resort and still fit in the dessert party if I could.  My FPs are all messed up now too.  *sigh*



Can you just stream it on a device in MK?  If so, I would just find a place to sit in the park and watch the game.


----------



## areno79

DisneyWishes14 said:


> We are doing this as well.  The parade will be completely over by 9:30 pm so you shouldn't have a problem.  Even if the parade were still going on, they mark the sidewalks to create clear paths for people to continue to walk around during the parade.  Our plan is to watch the parade from Frontierland so that it will be over before it reaches the hub around 8:45/8:50 pm.  We are then going to walk through Fantasyland to get to Tomorrowland Terrace so we avoid the hub/Main St. parade area altogether.  Where will you be while the first parade is going on?  Maybe we can help you come up with a good path to get over to the Terrace?


I'm not sure where I'll be. I know my friend and I are doing the 2nd parade. Since we're tacking this onto the end of a work trip, we only have the one night at MVMCP so we want to ride rides, and meet Sandy Claws.
I just wanted to make sure I wouldn't be blocked from the Terrace, so thank you for confirming


----------



## robinb

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Can you just stream it on a device in MK?  If so, I would just find a place to sit in the park and watch the game.


Hmm ... that's a good idea.  We can watch the first half at a bar and then come in and watch the rest on my phone. I can stream ESPN.


----------



## ArielSRL

@FastPasser. is this dessert party done by Special Events as well? If so, do you know if they have upped attendance at all lately?


----------



## FastPasser.

ArielSRL said:


> @FastPasser. is this dessert party done by Special Events as well? If so, do you know if they have upped attendance at all lately?


Nope, for some reason MK doesn't use "Park Event Ops", aka PEO, to do their parties. That's the group that does all the parties and special events at the other three parks.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FastPasser. said:


> Nope, for some reason MK doesn't use "Park Event Ops", aka PEO, to do their parties. That's the group that does all the parties and special events at the other three parks.



That’s too bad, since we all know PEO CMs and their events are vastly superior.


----------



## FastPasser.

GADisneyDad14 said:


> That’s too bad, since we all know PEO CMs and their events are vastly superior.


Surprise, I agree. Seriously, thanks.


----------



## ArielSRL

FastPasser. said:


> Nope, for some reason MK doesn't use "Park Event Ops", aka PEO, to do their parties. That's the group that does all the parties and special events at the other three parks.


Interesting. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## jaysmom4285

We did the plaza garden dessert party on 12/6.  I wanted to see HEA but knew what the crowds would be like on a non-MVMCP day, and we had done the same dessert party last year when it was Wishes, so I knew what to expect.  Our reservations said 7:45 (for 9 PM fireworks).  We went to the check-in spot at Tomorrowland Terrace around 7:15.  They were lining people up separately, with terrace viewing people on the left and plaza viewing people on the right.  We were let in around 7:30 and were among the first 15 or so for the plaza viewing group.  The terrace viewing people were taken directly to the lower level, and we were escorted by a CM up a ramp that went off to the right behind the check in desk.  All of our desserts and drinks were on the upper level, as was all of the plaza view seating.  We were seated by the rail and told to enjoy the refreshments for as long as we liked and that we could tell a CM whenever we were ready to go to the viewing area.  The desserts (which included cheese, crackers and fruit) were plentiful and were replenished regularly as long as we were there.  I wish I had thought to take pictures, but alas I didn't.  We took our time with the desserts, which included an ice cream sundae station, and went back for more whenever we liked.  I think we decided to go to the viewing area around 8:40, and a CM escorted us.  The area was probably a little more full than it had been last year, but it was by no definition crowded.  Some people were sitting or reclining on the turf, and kids had enough space to run around.  Most people opted to stand when HEA started, and many were standing along the front rail.  The castle is elevated enough so that there is no problem seeing over the head of anyone in front of you.  I love seeing HEA this way.  It is $59 a head, and there's probably no way that most people could reasonably eat $59 worth of dessert.  But I regard it more as spending money get an excellent, uncrowded and comfortable place to watch HEA without having to stake out a spot hours in advance and be jammed in a crowd, with a dessert buffet thrown in.  It works for us.


----------



## CanuckGirl78

jaysmom4285 said:


> I love seeing HEA this way.  It is $59 a head, and there's probably no way that most people could reasonably eat $59 worth of dessert.  But I regard it more as spending money get an excellent, uncrowded and comfortable place to watch HEA without having to stake out a spot hours in advance and be jammed in a crowd, with a dessert buffet thrown in.  It works for us.


I'm so glad to hear this.  I just booked this for my family (2 adults, 5yo, and a 2yo) for 12/20 as someone just cancelled their reservation.  I have been reading all 25 pages of this thread to make sure the $150 (plus crappy Cdn dollar exchange rate!) to see whether it was worth it as I heard the food is not great.  But with that night being just 1 of 2 non-MVMCP nights, I expect the Hub to be packed like sardines because everyone will be coming to watch HEA and for the EMH hours after.  To avoid all the elbows, guests being rude, allowing our kids to get up and not worrying about them getting trampled, and to allow us to end the day on a positive note, i think it's worth the cost.
...although I don't think I'll tell my DH we're paying for it and let him just think it's part of our dining plan!


----------



## Dan Murphy

CanuckGirl78 said:


> although I don't think I'll tell my DH we're paying for it and let him just think it's part of our dining plan!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

CanuckGirl78 said:


> ...although I don't think I'll tell my DH we're paying for it and let him just think it's part of our dining plan!



I may or may not have utilized similar strategies in the past.


----------



## CanuckGirl78

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I may or may not have utilized similar strategies in the past.


Lol, i’m glad I’m not the only one!  It’s all part of keeping the peace in the marriage, right??


----------



## emilymad

We did the HEA Plaza viewing dessert party 2 nights ago.  We booked it primarily for the viewing area as we had yet to see HEA.  We lined up around 7pm for a 7:45pm reservation.  There was a long line of people behind us.  They started checking us in around 7:20.  The CM helped you find a table which was very helpful in keeping everyone organized.  

The food was fine and what we expected.  There was fruit and cheese but no crackers.  The macaroons are identical to the ones you can buy at Trader Joes.  We like them so that was fine but nothing special.  Our issue was that they did not replenish items and when they did they were very slow.  The CM's seemed very stressed and there didn't seem to be enough CM's to go around.  They were very slow to refill the drinks.  The did refill the water bottles but slowly.  We appreciated the actual water bottles as thee desserts made you thirsty.  The real issue was that they didn't refill the coffee and hot chocolate.  It was a really cold night and these were in high demand.  We heard numerous guests complain about this.  It isn't very good coffee or hot chocolate but everyone should be able to have some.

The viewing area was pretty full.  There wasn't room for people to sit down for the show.  We had plenty of room to stand without being cramped though.  The show was great and we were glad to be in the viewing area.  We won't do this event again though.  It was mediocre at best and really not worth the money.    We did the JBJB dessert party the next night and it blew this party away.


----------



## musika

We booked for 4/13/18 based on this thread! DH is not a great fan of crowds, and seeing the fireworks at least once is a must-do on my list, so I think it's a good compromise.


----------



## Madteaparty001

Did the party on December 11th, arrived at 7:42 for 7:45 check-in (wanted to be earlier but the SM fp line took forever). Waited in line to be checked in for about 10 minutes, don't know why it took so long, there was only about 4 families in front of us. I would call the desserts average tasting, not great but not bad. No crackers only fruit and cheese for non-dessert options. DH said they were actively refilling things but by 8:20 things were running out for the night. We asked for a to go box which they gave without issue and we made our way to the garden area.

The entire party seemed to be cramming themselves into the left side (side closest to Casey's) so we sat against the back on the right where kids were litterally doing cartwheels in all the space. With how crowded it was in the hub I was very happy with the party overall as I viewed it as reserved seating with some snacks thrown in.


----------



## poodledogs55

Hi All,
Quick question, it looks like OUAT has been added before HEA. Will I be able to see both from the reserved area with my dessert party ticket? Thanks!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

poodledogs55 said:


> Hi All,
> Quick question, it looks like OUAT has been added before HEA. Will I be able to see both from the reserved area with my dessert party ticket? Thanks!



You should be, just move over to the Plaza Garden before OUAT starts.  You get double the entertainment!  

Just for others reading, OUAT isn’t always before HEA, sometimes it’s after.   Make sure to check the Times Guide for your nights to double check the time, if OUAT is important to you.


----------



## poodledogs55

GADisneyDad14 said:


> You should be, just move over to the Plaza Garden before OUAT starts.  You get double the entertainment!
> 
> Just for others reading, OUAT isn’t always before HEA, sometimes it’s after.   Make sure to check the Times Guide for your nights to double check the time, if OUAT is important to you.




Great, thank you so much!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Just caved and booked the plaza view for January 14


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SaintsManiac said:


> Just caved and booked the plaza view for January 14



Caved?  Yes, I'm sure it was a mighty struggle!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Does anyone know if the times change when they extend hours? They extended the MK hours to midnight after I booked. Will they push back the reservations/HEA time?


----------



## ArielSRL

SaintsManiac said:


> Does anyone know if the times change when they extend hours? They extended the MK hours to midnight after I booked. Will they push back the reservations/HEA time?


They did not in June when they extended some days to 11pm.


----------



## SaintsManiac

ArielSRL said:


> They did not in June when they extended some days to 11pm.




Thank you. I hope they leave it at 8pm.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SaintsManiac said:


> Does anyone know if the times change when they extend hours? They extended the MK hours to midnight after I booked. Will they push back the reservations/HEA time?



Agree with @ArielSRL, while possible, it’s not likely that they’ll change HEA hours.  Generally speaking, once the dessert parties become bookable, you’ll rarely see a fireworks time change.


----------



## Elle23

I’m here waiting for the fireworks, wondering how many other DISers there are with me along the back rail.


----------



## CinderellaDream

Elle23 said:


> I’m here waiting for the fireworks, wondering how many other DISers there are with me along the back rail.



I’m sitting on the back rail right now too!! Can’t wait for HEA to begin!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Elle23 said:


> I’m here waiting for the fireworks, wondering how many other DISers there are with me along the back rail.





CinderellaDream said:


> I’m sitting on the back rail right now too!! Can’t wait for HEA to begin!



Hilarious!  Enjoy the show!


----------



## Sbunit

I did this with my family of four last week.  I have mixed reviews on it.  On one hand I will say I enjoyed just getting away from the hordes on main street all crowding on top of one another.  It is worth the little peace of mind and avoiding the castle of planning and staking out a spot for the show.  The vantage point and the view for HEA at the garden is quite excellent and I highly recommend it over the terrace.  if you're going for the desserts however, I personally found them underwhelming and lacking.  My wife and I agreed they weren't much different from any dessert spread you'd find at a Golden Corral Buffet.  For the amount we paid we'd expect better quality and possibly a more unique spread.  I've been to weddings with venetian hours that blow this cupcake spread out the water.  Would I do it again?  Probably just for the ease of settling in and getting a great spot for the show 15 mins or so before it starts.  That's also assuming Disney doesn't start overbooking this and create crowding issues to the tune of bigger profits.


----------



## Elle23

CinderellaDream said:


> I’m sitting on the back rail right now too!! Can’t wait for HEA to begin!



Awesome!!

I enjoyed the show and the dessert party was 100% worth it.

The hub and Main Street were packed out. It was crazy.


----------



## CanuckGirl78

Elle23 said:


> I’m here waiting for the fireworks, wondering how many other DISers there are with me along the back rail.


I was there too! In the middle against the railing (also in the middle)!


----------



## CanuckGirl78

I have to say, I thought the party was worth it, but that’s also with the fact there were 9/10 or 10/10 in crowd levels. It was insane (& it didn’t help with HM, BTMR, PoC, & SDMT all having been temporarily closed, so there were even more people wandering MK today!).  

The dessert/drinks was fine, but as my 2yo DD was free, the cost per person for us averaged to about $35.  I would say I mentally allocated $25 for the convenience of the garden seating & $10 for food.  With that in mind, and seeing how people were camping out for HEA by 6pm, this was absolutely worth it!  

We got to the Terrace just before 7pm, and stayed on the right side of the ramp.  We checked in around 7:30pm, & the server warned us it’s good we got there early best as they usually only have around 300 ppl, but they had 350 that night, so he suggested we grab our food and get down to the garden to stake out our spot.  He also said we could come back in if we wanted or leave to go somewhere else, but just keep the wristband on to get back to the garden, & we could ask for a takeout box if we wanted to eat in the garden.

When we got to the garden, there were only a handful of folks, so my kids were happily running around the grassy area playing.  We sat in the middle against a railing (but not at the back), & waited. Even when the fireworks started, there was plenty of room - it was great!

I don’t know if I would bother doing it if the crowd levels were around a 4 or a 5, but I would 100% recommend it if the crowd levels were like ours!


----------



## AnneK

We did this party with my parents on 12/9 (a Saturday night) and it was 100% worth every penny. I had been battling IBS issues for the last four days, and they were kind enough to give me a to-go box to fill as much as I wanted to take home with me since I couldn't eat that night. Took me almost three days to finally eat all those desserts, and all so good! We had no problem finding a spot on the back railings, and my Mom appreciated to have something to lean on during the show. Would absolutely do it again during the season of holiday parties taking away HEA nights.


----------



## pangyal

We took DH to this party (the second time for myself and DS) on the 11th. It wasn’t as nutty trying to wade through the crowd to the grassy area this time, I believe because now they have CMs sweeping the walkways so that people have to leave room for others to move around the area.

We started near the front, but four extremely tall people were standing up at the fence, so that was out. Just as DS started to get anxious about not being able to see, I noticed that there was room along the DIS Reserved Area (AKA, the back railing  ), which worked out great with DH holding the kidlet during the show.

I think I will book this again for when my dad comes in March, as he would be very unhappy with the thought of being trampled by spring breakers. I did receive a survey and noted that I felt the value was skewed when compared with the other parties that serve alcohol and provide a souvenir of some kind to take home.

If anyone would like a photo of the gluten free dessert box, let me know, as I took one specifically for informational purposes . I will say that the CM who was in charge of bringing the allergy friendly treats remembered me from October, which was nice. They accommodated my requests for more of some things and less of others readily and graciously, but I did note that the regular desserts and beverages were not replenished as quickly as they could have been.

Final note- the bathroom at the terrace for women had two functional stalls. It would have been a good idea for Disney to sort out working WC solutions so that the line would not have been twenty minutes long.


----------



## Dan Murphy

pangyal said:


> Final note- the bathroom at the terrace for women had two functional stalls


The men's is equally as bad. If more than two people are in the bathroom at the same time you almost have to do a slow dance with one of them to move in the room. Only one I can think that is about equally ridiculous is the one at Liberty Tree Tavern.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Dan Murphy said:


> The men's is equally as bad. If more than two people are in the bathroom at the same time you almost have to do a slow dance with one of them to move in the room. Only one I can think that is about equally ridiculous is the one at Liberty Tree Tavern.



I’ve learned to pop out to the restrooms just outside the Tomorrowland Terrace vs using the tiny ones in the restaurant area.  Totally agree, small and kind of gross!


----------



## Wish Upon A Starbucks

Anyone who attended...how will they check us in for the dessert party? Here is my dilemma. I could not get two plaza dessert tickets but got one under my account that has our tickets. Then a different day I picked up one more but under a separate MDE that does not have our tickets linked. So I won’t have a magic band or card to scan for that one. Will they just have a paper list they can check for me to verify I paid for two plaza tickets? Or is this going to be problematic?


----------



## brave321

Wish Upon A Starbucks said:


> Anyone who attended...how will they check us in for the dessert party? Here is my dilemma. I could not get two plaza dessert tickets but got one under my account that has our tickets. Then a different day I picked up one more but under a separate MDE that does not have our tickets linked. So I won’t have a magic band or card to scan for that one. Will they just have a paper list they can check for me to verify I paid for two plaza tickets? Or is this going to be problematic?


Not sure about this, so someone can correct me if I’m wrong. I think you can call and have the two merged with the reservation numbers? If not they will just look you up on their list. People staying offsite won’t have magic bands either so it shouldn’t make a difference


----------



## FastPasser.

Wish Upon A Starbucks said:


> Will they just have a paper list they can check for me to verify I paid for two plaza


I'm not familiar with the check in process at the MK dessert parties but all of the dessert parties at the other parks use a paper list. All that's needed is your last name.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Wish Upon A Starbucks said:


> Anyone who attended...how will they check us in for the dessert party? Here is my dilemma. I could not get two plaza dessert tickets but got one under my account that has our tickets. Then a different day I picked up one more but under a separate MDE that does not have our tickets linked. So I won’t have a magic band or card to scan for that one. Will they just have a paper list they can check for me to verify I paid for two plaza tickets? Or is this going to be problematic?



What @FastPasser. said about a paper list matches my experience with the HEA dessert parties.  I don't 'think' I've ever scanned anything but definitely recall the CM flipping through the paper list with a highlighter.


----------



## FastPasser.

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I recall the CM flipping through the paper list with a highlighter.


Good to know that we're all doing it the same way, who needs MagicBands.


----------



## Wish Upon A Starbucks

GADisneyDad14 said:


> What @FastPasser. said about a paper list matches my experience with the HEA dessert parties.  I don't 'think' I've ever scanned anything but definitely recall the CM flipping through the paper list with a highlighter.


Thanks to all of you. That makes me feel better!


----------



## jeni16

How do you make reservations for this?  Do you have to call or can you do it online?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jeni16 said:


> How do you make reservations for this?  Do you have to call or can you do it online?



Either works, but online is easy and quick.  FYI, the MK dessert parties are currently not bookable past 5/31/2018 at the moment.


----------



## jeni16

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Either works, but online is easy and quick.  FYI, the MK dessert parties are currently not bookable past 5/31/2018 at the moment.



Thanks!  I tried clicking on an earlier date & a time showed up but it wouldn't go past me clicking on the time so I thought maybe you had to call.  I will keep checking for June to open up.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jeni16 said:


> Thanks!  I tried clicking on an earlier date & a time showed up but it wouldn't go past me clicking on the time so I thought maybe you had to call.  I will keep checking for June to open up.



Sounds like website issues.  Maybe give it an hour and try again.


----------



## jaysmom4285

For the MK Wishes dessert party, they had a paper list in December 2016, and we weren't on it for some reason.  I just showed the CM my confirmation from the MDE account on my phone, and it was fine.   This December for the HEA dessert party,  I think the CM doing the checking in may have had a tablet with the list.  I don't recall having to scan my MagicBand.


----------



## Donbo04

Hi all!  My extended family (17 of us total) have tickets for the dessert party with plaza garden viewing on 1/15/17.  HEA is at 8:00 and Once Upon A Time (OUAT) at 7:30 that night. Has anyone attended the dessert party when OUAT was before HEA?  Will we be able to head to the viewing area early and get a reserved spot for OUAT too?  If so, any suggestions on how early to make out way over to the viewing area when OUAT is before HEA?  Thanks!


----------



## Chaitali

pangyal said:


> If anyone would like a photo of the gluten free dessert box, let me know, as I took one specifically for informational purposes



I'll be at the party in a couple weeks with a friend that has a wheat allergy.  We noted that on the reservation so I assume she'll be able to get the gluten free dessert box.  I'd love to see a photo if you don't mind


----------



## pangyal

Here you go! Keep in mind DS made sure to ask for extra of the gummy bears before they brought the plate


----------



## Chaitali

Thanks for the photo!  It looks great.  I'll forward it to my friend, I'm sure it will make her happy


----------



## Wish Upon A Starbucks

Where do we check in for this? Tomorrowland Terrace? Will it be a problem if Main Street is closed due to crowds?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Wish Upon A Starbucks said:


> Where do we check in for this? Tomorrowland Terrace? Will it be a problem if Main Street is closed due to crowds?



You check-in in the walkway area that runs through the Tomorrowland Terrace.  

I guess if you’re coming from the front of the park it ‘might’ be harder to get to if Main Street is ‘closed’ due to crowds, but while I’ve seen reports of that happening, that situation would be unusual (and I hope temporary).  I would hope if things are really that nuts on Main Street that the bypass would be open (?).


----------



## GADisneyDad14

OP here.  Ok, so I have a confession.  Many of you posted experiences in the Thanksgiving-Christmas time frame (when there were limited HEA nights) about how the walk to the Plaza Garden area was so crowded, folks were having trouble keeping up with the CMs and overall having a tough time getting to the garden. 

To be honest, part of me read those posts with a bit of skepticism because I had never really personally seen crowds so bad in that area to make the walk difficult.  Didn't seem to match any of my prior experiences. 

So I admit, I was wrong to be skeptical.  I went to the 12/30 special early show dessert party and crowds were pretty rough all around the hub.  The walk from the Tomorrowland Terrace to the Plaza Garden definitely took a bit of work... dodging, weaving, etc.  I had never seen the walkways on that side so crowded.  On really high crowd nights, I can see how this short walk could be a bit of a challenge for a large group trying to keep up with a CM or for folks that don't know where they are going.

Anyway, just a random thought but wanted to share.  Definitely an eye-opening experience.

On the plus side, the plaza garden experience for the early show fireworks was pretty darn empty.  Definitely not very crowded at all!


----------



## Wdw1015

I know that Disney plays by their own rules but they are killing me by not releasing June dates yet!

You are all way more knowledgeable than me, any ideas as to when they will put me out of my misery??


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Wdw1015 said:


> I know that Disney plays by their own rules but they are killing me by not releasing June dates yet!
> 
> You are all way more knowledgeable than me, any ideas as to when they will put me out of my misery??



I wish I had some sort of insider info!  All I know is what we see online unfortunately.  

Usually when the dessert parties aren’t bookable it means that fireworks schedules haven’t been finalized yet, but I guess who really knows.

It is interesting to me that it looks like HEA switches to 9:15pm on the calendar in late May continuing into June. I believe that is new - don’t think we’ve seen HEA at 9:15 pm before.


----------



## ArielSRL

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I wish I had some sort of insider info!  All I know is what we see online unfortunately.
> 
> Usually when the dessert parties aren’t bookable it means that fireworks schedules haven’t been finalized yet, but I guess who really knows.
> 
> It is interesting to me that it looks like HEA switches to 9:15pm on the calendar in late May continuing into June. I believe that is new - don’t think we’ve seen HEA at 9:15 pm before.


I wonder if last year they found it to be a little too light at 9pm around that timeframe? Wishes had always been at 10, so maybe they learned something with the 9pm start in 2017. In any case, glad you pointed that out bc I assumed it would be at 9.


----------



## jca1216

We were thinking about doing this when we go in November and I was always curious about the views. This was great!  Thank you for doing such a wonderful review!!


----------



## kniquy

I know that many people on here have noted that the back fence is a good area to be for viewing --* is there any area which you would NOT recommend in the garden viewing area?  or is pretty much any spot in the garden a good view.  
*
we will be there 4/16 with our 5DD and my 12yo twin boys - so a few people on the shorter side (including myself).   Can people in the park line up right by the front fence of the viewing area?  I certainly don't want to stake out a spot that will be a problem for the kids to view the castle if there happens to be some taller people in front of us.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

kniquy said:


> I know that many people on here have noted that the back fence is a good area to be for viewing --* is there any area which you would NOT recommend in the garden viewing area?  or is pretty much any spot in the garden a good view.
> *
> we will be there 4/16 with our 5DD and my 12yo twin boys - so a few people on the shorter side (including myself).   Can people in the park line up right by the front fence of the viewing area?  I certainly don't want to stake out a spot that will be a problem for the kids to view the castle if there happens to be some taller people in front of us.



Subjective for sure, but the far right of the Plaza Garden would not be my top choice.  This pic was taken from the “back/right.”  I prefer to be more to the left of here which puts the castle more “centered.”  But I’m being pretty picky in this comment, as there’s nothing really wrong with this view either.  

 

You can also encounter light/speaker poles in your view in various spots that some may find bothersome (in fairness, you have this issue from anywhere in the hub, dessert party or not).  The light poles below look far worse in the pic than they “feel” in real life, but you may want to keep that in mind when you pick your spot.  
 

As to the pathway in “front” of the garden... MK procedures can change, but when I’ve done the party that pathway is “split” in two.  People are allowed to stand on one side, CMs keep the other side (the side closes to the Plaza Garden) clear as a walkway.  This is a benefit to Plaza Garden folks since you have a bit of open space on the other side of the planter barrier/fence.  Hope that makes sense.  

If any of the above isn’t clear, let me know and I’m happy to elaborate.  

Have fun!


----------



## anomamatt

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Subjective for sure, but the far right of the Plaza Garden would not be my top choice.  This pic was taken from the “back/right.”  I prefer to be more to the left of here which puts the castle more “centered.”  But I’m being pretty picky in this comment, as there’s nothing really wrong with this view either.



Kind of funny you say that...  We did this on 12/26 and we were front row to the right.  The castle isn't centered (as you say), but we liked the view from the front row because the pathway is larger there compared to the middle or left. Only relevant if standing in the very front row of the plaza garden.

Overall, I though this party was meh.  I would do it again on a 10/10 crowd day (like 12/26) and pay for the view...  but the desserts are pretty mediocre (IMO).  I did appreciate the bottle waters (the four of us grabbed 4, of course).  But most all of the desserts were CL quality or less.  Compared to other dessert parties (FEA or JBJB, for example) the desserts were weak...

But the views for HEA aregreat...


----------



## jca1216

anomamatt said:


> Kind of funny you say that... We did this on 12/26 and we were front row to the right. The castle isn't centered (as you say), but we liked the view from the front row because the pathway is larger there compared to the middle or left. Only relevant if standing in the very front row of the plaza garden.
> 
> Overall, I though this party was meh. I would do it again on a 10/10 crowd day (like 12/26) and pay for the view... but the desserts are pretty mediocre (IMO). I did appreciate the bottle waters (the four of us grabbed 4, of course). But most all of the desserts were CL quality or less. Compared to other dessert parties (FEA or JBJB, for example) the desserts were weak...
> 
> But the views for HEA aregreat...



I was thinking the desserts might not be great, but I was wanting to do this for the purpose of getting a good view. We are going during Thanksgiving week this year and are taking our two younger kiddos (5,7). We are debating between the terrace seating or garden view. I like the garden view better, but the thought of being able to let the kids sit in the terrace area sounded tempting.   What are the FEA and JBJB Dessert Parties? Sorry, this is our first time taking the kiddos and I am still new to most of this lol.


----------



## anomamatt

jca1216 said:


> I was thinking the desserts might not be great, but I was wanting to do this for the purpose of getting a good view. We are going during Thanksgiving week this year and are taking our two younger kiddos (5,7). We are debating between the terrace seating or garden view. I like the garden view better, but the thought of being able to let the kids sit in the terrace area sounded tempting.   What are the FEA and JBJB Dessert Parties? Sorry, this is our first time taking the kiddos and I am still new to most of this lol.



The view is great and it's worth it when the park is packed (like your thanksgiving trip).  And for HEA the plaza garden view is MUCH better than the more expensive terrace view.

FEA is the Frozen Ever After (Illuminations) dessert party in EPCOT.  JBJB is the Jingle Bell Jingle Bam party (seasonal) in DHS.  The Star Wars party in DHS is also very highly reviewed.  By far, the HEA party has the worst desserts. They are certainly edible, just nothing worth eating many of.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Still waiting for them to open up June for booking. What is taking them so long!


----------



## Dan Murphy

jca1216 said:


> two younger kiddos (5,7). We are debating between the terrace seating or garden view. I like the garden view better, but the thought of being able to let the kids sit in the terrace area sounded tempting


I think the kids would actually enjoy the freedom of moving around in the plaza area more.  We have done the terrace when my grandkids were 5 and 7 when it was the only choice (not really a choice) and the plaza last summer when they were 8 and 10.  At the first one (5/7), they really did not look like they were enjoying the whole deal much, being 'confined' to a seat, but really enjoyed the freedom of the area they had on the plaza.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jca1216 said:


> I was thinking the desserts might not be great, but I was wanting to do this for the purpose of getting a good view. We are going during Thanksgiving week this year and are taking our two younger kiddos (5,7). We are debating between the terrace seating or garden view. I like the garden view better, but the thought of being able to let the kids sit in the terrace area sounded tempting.   What are the FEA and JBJB Dessert Parties? Sorry, this is our first time taking the kiddos and I am still new to most of this lol.



As someone with a 7 and 3 year old, I’ll give you my unsolicited opinion.  With the kiddos, having the space to ‘run around’ in the garden is quite nice!  Not that it’s a playground of anything, but while folks are waiting it’s pretty common for kids to be up/about.  Takes the edge off of restless younger ones a bit.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Still waiting for them to open up June for booking. What is taking them so long!



I know, right?!?!?!


----------



## jca1216

GADisneyDad14 said:


> As someone with a 7 and 3 year old, I’ll give you my unsolicited opinion.  With the kiddos, having the space to ‘run around’ in the garden is quite nice!  Not that it’s a playground of anything, but while folks are waiting it’s pretty common for kids to be up/about.  Takes the edge off of restless younger ones a bit.



I was only thinking of how it might be nice for them to have a seat to rest, but I didn't even think about the fact that they will not want to just sit there the whole time lol. Very good point! Sounds like the garden area might be best for us so they can move around a bit and I think I like the view better too.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

jca1216 said:


> I was only thinking of how it might be nice for them to have a seat to rest, but I didn't even think about the fact that they will not want to just sit there the whole time lol. Very good point! Sounds like the garden area might be best for us so they can move around a bit and I think I like the view better too.



I've done the Garden View party once and I was there once when it was still a FP space with my kids.  One kid was able to move around a bit, while the other was napping on my lap during the wait for the fireworks - both were easier in that space! And the view really is great!


----------



## ArielSRL

anomamatt said:


> Overall, I though this party was meh. I would do it again on a 10/10 crowd day (like 12/26) and pay for the view... but the desserts are pretty mediocre (IMO). I did appreciate the bottle waters (the four of us grabbed 4, of course). But most all of the desserts were CL quality or less. Compared to other dessert parties (FEA or JBJB, for example) the desserts were weak...
> 
> But the views for HEA aregreat...


We didn't do it for the desserts. My DH isn't a huge dessert guy and honestly you can only eat so many desserts....did I just say that? LOL. We booked this solely for the purpose of not having to stake out a spot an hour head of time and to have elbow room (my DH has anxiety issues with crowds, this was his first trip in 35 years, and I was trying to "hook" him with Disney, so to speak). We went in the beginning of June, so a relatively busy time, and HEA had just come out like May 18th, so we figured it would be very popular.

The desserts were just icing on the cake, pun-intended...lol.


----------



## disneygirlsng

I did this with my parents as a surprise on 1/2 and it was sooo worth it! We had a great time. We all really enjoyed the desserts and we had a great view along the back rail to the left of the area. 
My parents aren't huge into Disney as far as knowing the details of planning and such so they were a little skeptical as to the advantage of it. But once we got over to the reserved and they saw how crowded Main Street was, they were very thankful that we had a good spot and only had to wait about 10 minutes (we really could have shown up right at 9 and have been fine, too). 
I probably wouldn't do it during a slow time as I'm not one who typically does extras or special events like this, but I would definitely do it again if I were to go at a busy time.


----------



## ml sumner

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Still waiting for them to open up June for booking. What is taking them so long!


I'm waiting too and checking first thing every morning! Hopefully it will drop soon.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ml sumner said:


> I'm waiting too and checking first thing every morning! Hopefully it will drop soon.



Since it’s coming up more and more, let’s all keep an eye out for when June+ dates are added and post here when it happens.  Maybe it can help others as well.  

Thanks!


----------



## LeahM

We have reservations for the plaza fireworks in early Feb.  Right now it says check in time is 6:45 pm but what time do we really need to get there?  Does anyone have any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## Jenn504

Hi, we went to the party on Wednesday 12/6. I know, a little late reporting. It was crazy busy outside our little oasis in the garden area. I just wanted to share a couple photos. We didn’t go down till 8:35 fireworks at 9. We stood near back on right side. It was busy in their but had plenty of room as you can see 
 
 
   
 We had a wheelchair with us and she had a good view. 
Plenty of space to enjoy the fireworks. I am so thankful for the disbaords and this thead. It was a stress free time. 
They opened up the main street bypass after the fireworks to help clear people out.The gate is right there next to the plaza viewing. We waited in the area a little too long though. They only kept it open 10 maybe 15 minutes.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Jenn504 said:


> Hi, we went to the party on Wednesday 12/6. I know, a little late reporting. It was crazy busy outside our little oasis in the garden area. I just wanted to share a couple photos. We didn’t go down till 8:35 fireworks at 9. We stood near back on right side. It was busy in their but had plenty of room as you can see
> View attachment 293240
> View attachment 293244
> View attachment 293241 View attachment 293242 View attachment 293243
> We had a wheelchair with us and she had a good view.
> Plenty of space to enjoy the fireworks. I am so thankful for the disbaords and this thead. It was a stress free time.
> They opened up the main street bypass after the fireworks to help clear people out.The gate is right there next to the plaza viewing. We waited in the area a little too long though. They only kept it open 10 maybe 15 minutes.



Cool pics - sounds like y’all had fun!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

LeahM said:


> We have reservations for the plaza fireworks in early Feb.  Right now it says check in time is 6:45 pm but what time do we really need to get there?  Does anyone have any suggestions?  Thanks!



So I’m in the minority here, but with an 8PM HEA like your night, I’d be aiming to get to the dessert party 7:15-7:20ish.  I don’t find the need to get there early, or on time really - I’d rather be late.  But we only spend 10-15 mins eating, bathroom break, then we head to the Plaza Garden to wait.  We don’t like a bunch of “waiting around” time - so this works for us.  

Many people will do the exact opposite and start lining up well before 6:45PM.  Really more of a personal preference than anything.  

One EXCEPTION to the above is if Once Upon a Time is BEFORE HEA on your night.  For an 8PM HEA, it’s possible OUAT could be on the schedule for 7:30PM (you’d need to check your date to be sure).  If it is, I’d push my timing of the dessert party up a bit to make sure I was situated in the garden before OUAT begins.  

Just my take, but hope it helps!


----------



## LeahM

GADisneyDad14 said:


> So I’m in the minority here, but with an 8PM HEA like your night, I’d be aiming to get to the dessert party 7:15-7:20ish.  I don’t find the need to get there early, or on time really - I’d rather be late.  But we only spend 10-15 mins eating, bathroom break, then we head to the Plaza Garden to wait.  We don’t like a bunch of “waiting around” time - so this works for us.
> 
> Many people will do the exact opposite and start lining up well before 6:45PM.  Really more of a personal preference than anything.
> 
> One EXCEPTION to the above is if Once Upon a Time is BEFORE HEA on your night.  For an 8PM HEA, it’s possible OUAT could be on the schedule for 7:30PM (you’d need to check your date to be sure).  If it is, I’d push my timing of the dessert party up a bit to make sure I was situated in the garden before OUAT begins.
> 
> Just my take, but hope it helps!




Thank you!!.  I didn't even think about OUAT.


----------



## EEva

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Since it’s coming up more and more, let’s all keep an eye out for when June+ dates are added and post here when it happens.  Maybe it can help others as well.
> 
> Thanks!


OK, not only are the June dates not bookable yet, they actually TOOK AWAY the last four days of May! I'm almost certain all of May was bookable at one time.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

EEva said:


> OK, not only are the June dates not bookable yet, they actually TOOK AWAY the last four days of May! I'm almost certain all of May was bookable at one time.



Interesting.  Yes, you are right, it showed as bookable through 5/31 last week.  But while the last 3-4 days showed up in blue on the calendar, they didn't show any available reservations (implying it was sold out) which would have been highly unlikely, so something was/is up with those dates.  Good catch on them now "taking off" 5/28-5/31. 

Very odd!


----------



## ml sumner

I too found it strange that the last 4 days of May were fully booked, but it kept showing availability for the rest of the month.  I keep checking every morning in hopes that they will get June loaded, so I can get this party booked!


----------



## ArielSRL

No PPO at BOG, no HEA dessert parties??? Disney, do you know what you are doing to us planners???? LOL


----------



## bmahokie

Did anyone else notice that one of the perks given to those who are staying Club Level and purchase 3 Fastpasses for $50 is that they receive a "preferred viewing location" for the nighttime shows - including HEA?  I hope that doesn't mean the Garden Plaza.  I think one of the great perks of the Dessert Party with Garden Plaza viewing is that the plaza is usually not very crowded.  You feel like you actually have room to breathe - unlike those poor people crammed in on Main Street!  I think that new program occurs right away, so perhaps we can learn what the "preferred viewing" spot is for those folks for HEA.

And taking away the last 4 days of May is very odd.  Memorial Day weekend, potential opening of Toy Story Land in DHS - what is the reason for tihs change?  Conspiracy theorists want to know!  I am guessing price increase!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

bmahokie said:


> Did anyone else notice that one of the perks given to those who are staying Club Level and purchase 3 Fastpasses for $50 is that they receive a "preferred viewing location" for the nighttime shows - including HEA?  I hope that doesn't mean the Garden Plaza.  I think one of the great perks of the Dessert Party with Garden Plaza viewing is that the plaza is usually not very crowded.  You feel like you actually have room to breathe - unlike those poor people crammed in on Main Street!  I think that new program occurs right away, so perhaps we can learn what the "preferred viewing" spot is for those folks for HEA.
> 
> And taking away the last 4 days of May is very odd.  Memorial Day weekend, potential opening of Toy Story Land in DHS - what is the reason for tihs change?  Conspiracy theorists want to know!  I am guessing price increase!



Ha!  Good guess on the price increase - you may be right!!!

I called this morning to inquire about the CL/FP thing.  They stated the viewing location in MK would be the Plaza Garden West, so the opposite garden from the dessert party.  It would appear (at least based on what I was told) that the Plaza Garden Dessert Party will be unaffected.


----------



## MinnieMSue

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ha!  Good guess on the price increase - you may be right!!!
> 
> I called this morning to inquire about the CL/FP thing.  They stated the viewing location in MK would be the Plaza Garden West, so the opposite garden from the dessert party.  It would appear (at least based on what I was told) that the Plaza Garden Dessert Party will be unaffected.



That’s good. I was guessing (hoping?) it would be on the Casey’s side.


----------



## jimim

i totally thought i was doing something wrong when i saw no june dates yet.  i'm glad i found this thread.  

jim


----------



## pooki1

AArrghh!!! I need June 9th! My OCD is off the charts!


----------



## mcurrence

GADisneyDad14 said:


> So I’m in the minority here, but with an 8PM HEA like your night, I’d be aiming to get to the dessert party 7:15-7:20ish.  I don’t find the need to get there early, or on time really - I’d rather be late.  But we only spend 10-15 mins eating, bathroom break, then we head to the Plaza Garden to wait.  We don’t like a bunch of “waiting around” time - so this works for us.
> 
> Many people will do the exact opposite and start lining up well before 6:45PM.  Really more of a personal preference than anything.
> 
> One EXCEPTION to the above is if Once Upon a Time is BEFORE HEA on your night.  For an 8PM HEA, it’s possible OUAT could be on the schedule for 7:30PM (you’d need to check your date to be sure).  If it is, I’d push my timing of the dessert party up a bit to make sure I was situated in the garden before OUAT begins.
> 
> Just my take, but hope it helps!


 
We're doing the DAH on Tues 1/26 8-11 (love that you are the moderator on that one too!) And also doing the desert party (mainly for the viewing)  It's supposed to be a pretty "slow" MK day but I thought it would be worth it not to have to camp out before.  OUAT is at 7:30 that night but we weren't planning to view it..would you still recommend heading out there before 7:30?


----------



## Meglen

waiting on june 20th!!!


----------



## Physics Guy

I'm waiting for July 4, hopefully stalking the website will allow me to grab a spot before they're all gone.


----------



## leiaorgana

Physics Guy said:


> I'm waiting for July 4, hopefully stalking the website will allow me to grab a spot before they're all gone.



Last year the 3rd and 4th July Dessert Parties didn’t go up until June 23rd so who knows with Disney these days when they’ll release them. There’s no rhyme or rhythm with them it seems....


----------



## Wdw1015

Does anyone know if Disney usually adds days to the schedule in the morning or do they do it anytime during the day? Just wondering if I need to stalk it several times a day or just once in the morning...


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

I'm waiting for June 25th!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Wdw1015 said:


> Does anyone know if Disney usually adds days to the schedule in the morning or do they do it anytime during the day? Just wondering if I need to stalk it several times a day or just once in the morning...



I could be wrong here, but I feel like it’s an overnight or early morning thing.  Usually whenever things are added, it's there when I wake up (I'm on East Coast time, FYI).


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Physics Guy said:


> I'm waiting for July 4, hopefully stalking the website will allow me to grab a spot before they're all gone.





leiaorgana said:


> Last year the 3rd and 4th July Dessert Parties didn’t go up until June 23rd so who knows with Disney these days when they’ll release them. There’s no rhyme or rhythm with them it seems....



Yeah, I just did a party on 12/30 (a special fireworks night) and that one had odd booking/availability dates as well.  The holidays can sometimes be odd, for who knows what reason.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mcurrence said:


> We're doing the DAH on Tues 1/26 8-11 (love that you are the moderator on that one too!) And also doing the desert party (mainly for the viewing)  It's supposed to be a pretty "slow" MK day but I thought it would be worth it not to have to camp out before.  OUAT is at 7:30 that night but we weren't planning to view it..would you still recommend heading out there before 7:30?



Full disclosure, I haven't done a dessert party with OUAT before HEA... so I'm hesitant to give advice.  

My 'guess' is that a lot of people don't even know what OUAT is or that it will be going on... so when that show starts (or when they make the announcement for it) you'll see a lot of people move over from the Tomorrowland Terrace to the Plaza Garden all at once.   People hear/see things and just start moving!  

Hopefully someone who has more direct experience can chime in.


----------



## EEva

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Full disclosure, I haven't done a dessert party with OUAT before HEA... so I'm hesitant to give advice.
> 
> My 'guess' is that a lot of people don't even know what OUAT is or that it will be going on... so when that show starts (or when they make the announcement for it) you'll see a lot of people move over from the Tomorrowland Terrace to the Plaza Garden all at once.   People hear/see things and just start moving!
> 
> Hopefully someone who has more direct experience can chime in.



I attended in Sept. when OAT was first. Most everyone was out at the Plaza by time it started. There were a few stragglers after, but before HEA. There was one couple though that went to leave after OAT though! Some people let them know that it wasn't the show we all paid for. So they came back.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

I’m waiting on July 4th too. Been checking every day since 1/2.  Hope it opens soon!


----------



## Dug720

I am pondering doing this for my full MK day in Feb (yes, it is still available) and they have just added OUAT after HEA (it will be my first time seeing either - kinda nervous because I loved Wishes so much - which is why I am pondering it, for a calmer viewing for the first time). Do you stay in the Plaza area for OUAT as well?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Dug720 said:


> I am pondering doing this for my full MK day in Feb (yes, it is still available) and they have just added OUAT after HEA (it will be my first time seeing either - kinda nervous because I loved Wishes so much - which is why I am pondering it, for a calmer viewing for the first time). Do you stay in the Plaza area for OUAT as well?



Yeah, you can stay in the Plaza for OUAT after HEA, but it's not a reserved area after HEA so keep that in mind.  But it's as good a place as any to camp out and wait.  Have fun!


----------



## jaysmom4285

Our experiences with the reserved Plaza viewing area was different.  After the fireworks, almost everyone leaves the area, so it's a good spot to see OUAT.  It's true that the area is no longer no reserved, but only a handful of  people have ever come in when we've been there. There have always been way fewer people in the area for OUAT than there were for the fireworks.


----------



## Dug720

Awesome! Thank you @GADisneyDad14 @jaysmom4285 and @Carrousel !


----------



## ktate82

leiaorgana said:


> Last year the 3rd and 4th July Dessert Parties didn’t go up until June 23rd so who knows with Disney these days when they’ll release them. There’s no rhyme or rhythm with them it seems....



I stalked and stalked and never saw them.  We sat in one of the party areas on the 3rd and they never sent us away.  Was it just at the tomorrow land terrace or did they do plaza garden too?


----------



## mcurrence

jaysmom4285 said:


> Our experiences with the reserved Plaza viewing area was different.  After the fireworks, almost everyone leaves the area, so it's a good spot to see OUAT.  It's true that the area is no longer no reserved, but only a handful of  people have ever come in when we've been there. There have always been way fewer people in the area for OUAT than there were for the fireworks.


So if OUAT is before HEA, it's ONLY open for the HEA crowd but if it's after HEA anyone can come in?
We'll probably be the stragglers getting there about 15 minutes before HEA  I'll be sure to report if we can still find a good spot!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mcurrence said:


> So if OUAT is before HEA, it's ONLY open for the HEA crowd but if it's after HEA anyone can come in?



Yep, that is correct.


----------



## leiaorgana

ktate82 said:


> I stalked and stalked and never saw them.  We sat in one of the party areas on the 3rd and they never sent us away.  Was it just at the tomorrow land terrace or did they do plaza garden too?



I honestly have no idea what they ended up doing with the parties, I'm afraid. I gave up looking for the 4th July party around May last year and just booked dinner at the Grand Floridian and watched them from there instead. Doing the same this year as well because we had a much better time there doing that than previous 4th July parties we've done so it all worked out okay in the end. 

I just know they went up on the site on the 23rd June because I remember I was sat in Rainforest Cafe at AK having breakfast when I got the notification about them going up. 

Atm I'm waiting for this one for 24th June because we didn't have time to see HEA last year. It's the last thing we need to sort out for this trip (other than fastpasses) so I hope they hurry up and load them. Kinda worried they're going to put the price up again and that's why they've been delayed going up!


----------



## ktate82

leiaorgana said:


> I honestly have no idea what they ended up doing with the parties, I'm afraid. I gave up looking for the 4th July party around May last year and just booked dinner at the Grand Floridian and watched them from there instead. Doing the same this year as well because we had a much better time there doing that than previous 4th July parties we've done so it all worked out okay in the end.
> 
> I just know they went up on the site on the 23rd June because I remember I was sat in Rainforest Cafe at AK having breakfast when I got the notification about them going up.
> 
> Atm I'm waiting for this one for 24th June because we didn't have time to see HEA last year. It's the last thing we need to sort out for this trip (other than fastpasses) so I hope they hurry up and load them. Kinda worried they're going to put the price up again and that's why they've been delayed going up!



How did you get a notification for them?


----------



## gillep

We just did this party again last week and had a great time.  We aren't a fan of the desserts, so we got a couple drinks and then went to head over to the seating area early,  the CMs told us they would get someone to bring us over so we asked if we could walk ourselves if we knew the way, they said yes, and another couple decided to follow us over.  The space was great and not too crowded, one difference from the last time that we did the party was that for this party everyone stood for both shows OUAT and HEA, whereas last time that we did the party everyone remained seated.  I preferred the seated experience, but it was perfectly fine to stand too.

I hope your times open up soon!


----------



## leiaorgana

ktate82 said:


> How did you get a notification for them?



I just set up a watch thread on the Restaurants board and someone posted when they became bookable.


----------



## famgel

jaysmom4285 said:


> Our experiences with the reserved Plaza viewing area was different.  After the fireworks, almost everyone leaves the area, so it's a good spot to see OUAT.  It's true that the area is no longer no reserved, but only a handful of  people have ever come in when we've been there. There have always been way fewer people in the area for OUAT than there were for the fireworks.


I need a little help with some of these appreviations! I’ve been out of the WDW loop for 3 years! What does OUAT mean? Ty!


----------



## famgel

leiaorgana said:


> I just set up a watch thread on the Restaurants board and someone posted when they became bookable.


I can’t find your thread could u give me s link? Ty!


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Once Upon A Time


----------



## famgel

chloelovesdisney said:


> Once Upon A Time


Ty so I see is the Once Upon a Time the parade? And then the Happily Ever After he fireworks show? Ty!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

famgel said:


> Ty so I see is the Once Upon a Time the parade? And then the Happily Ever After he fireworks show? Ty!



No, OUAT (Once Upon a Time) is a castle projection show (with a few bits of pyro).  It took the place of “Celebrate the Magic.”  

HEA (Happily Ever After) is the major fireworks nighttime spectacular which also features a ton of projections on the castle.  It took the place of “Wishes.”  

Sometimes OUAT is before HEA, sometimes it is after - you’ll need to check the schedule on your particular day to confirm.  

There is no nighttime parade at the MK at the moment or for the foreseeable future.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## SaintsManiac

We did the party Sunday night (1/14). We checked in at 6:30 and it was nice to settle down at a table and relax for a while until it was time to go to the garden. It was a really chilly day, so we needed a break. Desserts were ok, again that isn't why we booked it. They had hot chocolate out and it was probably my favorite thing. So good!

I had 2 issues, though: 1. They didn't have any water out. This made me crazy. I drank milk and hot chocolate, but could really have used ice water. I know they had it out in November when we went, so I thought it was weird. 2. The bathroom situation is terrible. I know they can't fix it, but I'm not going to wait in a line of 10 people to use a bathroom. I just decided to leave and go find one outside of the party.

Anyway, we went down to the garden at about 7:20. There was still plenty of space, even though this party felt more crowded than the last one. We stayed in the back again and it was excellent viewing. I still don't know why everyone runs to the front of the garden lol.

We enjoyed OUAT. It was our first time seeing it. I was glad it was before HEA. 

The night was quite windy and cold, so Tink didn't fly. We had some fireworks debris land around us, too. 

Overall, it was a good time. I would book it again in a heartbeat. Main St was a sea of people again, so we were glad to be in the garden!


----------



## famgel

GADisneyDad14 said:


> No, OUAT (Once Upon a Time) is a castle projection show (with a few bits of pyro).  It took the place of “Celebrate the Magic.”
> 
> HEA (Happily Ever After) is the major fireworks nighttime spectacular which also features a ton of projections on the castle.  It took the place of “Wishes.”
> 
> Sometimes OUAT is before HEA, sometimes it is after - you’ll need to check the schedule on your particular day to confirm.
> 
> There is no nighttime parade at the MK at the moment or for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thank you so much!!! We r going this December and trying to catch up!


----------



## BradChristian

Hey Everyone!

Looking for advice if this is too much... My wife and I are going to end of April, and our first MK day is a Sunday. Touring Plans park crowd is 6... This is that small time between Spring Break and Summer Crowds.

This is our first adult trip... My poor wife has always been pregnant or has a 9 month old anytime we have been to Disney together, so I'm looking to show her the more relaxed adult side of Disney. We are staying on site at POP.

I've booked Extra Morning Magic that day... Expensive, but practically gives me 6 fastpasses for the day. 
Breakfast at PVH is included in that at around 9:30am
I also have a BOG lunch at 11:30am (looking to cancel this if I can get BOG for lunch our second MK day)
Skipper Canteen Dinner at 6:35pm
This would be at 7:30ish with a 9pm HEA

Is this just going to be too much, or does this force us to sit down and take it slow and experience a 'premium' Disney Day... I love the idea of not having to fight for a spot for HEA - this is our first time seeing it. Debating if people are still going to be fighting to see this in May now that the show will be a year old and shown nightly for many months now that we are out of party season.


----------



## Spencer Wright

I am very interested in this event for my late August trip and appreciate you taking the time to put this together!

I apologize for being mildly provocative, but can you (or anyone else who attended), please advise as to guest behavior? I find that between having to wait 1-2 hours for a good spot, and still have to deal with people putting kids on their shoulders at the last minute, using the flashlight on Ipad's ect, really makes my blood boil.  This is to the point where I usually forgo nighttime shows all together. Are guests usually a little more considerate during this event (I am interested in garden viewing).  It it appears to be a much larger group of guests that I presupposed.  Do CM's intervene if they see things like recording with flash, kids on shoulders, ect?

Thanks for a great thread!!


----------



## Fantasia79

Waiting on 6/15.  Ugh.


----------



## Spencer Wright

Carrousel said:


> ...There will be a group of people in front of you (outside the reserved area) doing all of these things anyway, even if CMs were policing the area itself.



Good point!


----------



## twinmom319

THanks for all this info...waiting for June...


----------



## jaysmom4285

Spencer Wright said:


> I am very interested in this event for my late August trip and appreciate you taking the time to put this together!
> 
> I apologize for being mildly provocative, but can you (or anyone else who attended), please advise as to guest behavior? I find that between having to wait 1-2 hours for a good spot, and still have to deal with people putting kids on their shoulders at the last minute, using the flashlight on Ipad's ect, really makes my blood boil.  This is to the point where I usually forgo nighttime shows all together. Are guests usually a little more considerate during this event (I am interested in garden viewing).  It it appears to be a much larger group of guests that I presupposed.  Do CM's intervene if they see things like recording with flash, kids on shoulders, ect?
> 
> Thanks for a great thread!!



We've done the Plaza View dessert party three times, and we didn't see too much of what you mentioned.  The view is very good with so little obstruction that there is little need to put a child on your shoulders.  The area directly in front of the viewing area is a walkway that the CMs work diligently to keep clear, so there's a space in front of you, instead of another mass of people.  I've never found it difficult to get a spot at or very near the front rail if I really wanted it, and I've seen people be very obliging about letting smaller children get in the front.  And lately there seems to be less use of IPads to take pictures than in the past - most people seem to use their cell phones, sometimes to video the entire HEA show.  That can be mildly annoying if a couple people in front of you are doing that and holding the cell phones up high.  But the cell phones are at least small, and the Plaza viewing area generally has space enough that you can move a little to one side if you need to.  I did see someone recording once with a light on (I think they may not have realized it), and someone asked them politely to turn it off, which they did.  I'm not saying you'll never have any of these issues in the reserved area, but I think they are minimized, at least from what I've experienced.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Spencer Wright said:


> I am very interested in this event for my late August trip and appreciate you taking the time to put this together!
> 
> I apologize for being mildly provocative, but can you (or anyone else who attended), please advise as to guest behavior? I find that between having to wait 1-2 hours for a good spot, and still have to deal with people putting kids on their shoulders at the last minute, using the flashlight on Ipad's ect, really makes my blood boil.  This is to the point where I usually forgo nighttime shows all together. Are guests usually a little more considerate during this event (I am interested in garden viewing).  It it appears to be a much larger group of guests that I presupposed.  Do CM's intervene if they see things like recording with flash, kids on shoulders, ect?
> 
> Thanks for a great thread!!





We've done it twice and I didn't see anyone with kids on shoulders or phones out. The great thing is that you can stand at the very back for the best view and there's plenty of space to move around if you feel your view is obstructed. Just shift over a bit and it's fine.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jaysmom4285 said:


> We've done the Plaza View dessert party three times, and we didn't see too much of what you mentioned.  The view is very good with so little obstruction that there is little need to put a child on your shoulders.  The area directly in front of the viewing area is a walkway that the CMs work diligently to keep clear, so there's a space in front of you, instead of another mass of people.  I've never found it difficult to get a spot at or very near the front rail if I really wanted it, and I've seen people be very obliging about letting smaller children get in the front.  And lately there seems to be less use of IPads to take pictures than in the past - most people seem to use their cell phones, sometimes to video the entire HEA show.  That can be mildly annoying if a couple people in front of you are doing that and holding the cell phones up high.  But the cell phones are at least small, and the Plaza viewing area generally has space enough that you can move a little to one side if you need to.  I did see someone recording once with a light on (I think they may not have realized it), and someone asked them politely to turn it off, which they did.  I'm not saying you'll never have any of these issues in the reserved area, but I think they are minimized, at least from what I've experienced.



Totally agree with this post.  Well said!


----------



## Spencer Wright

jaysmom4285 said:


> We've done the Plaza View dessert party three times, and we didn't see too much of what you mentioned.  The view is very good with so little obstruction that there is little need to put a child on your shoulders.  The area directly in front of the viewing area is a walkway that the CMs work diligently to keep clear, so there's a space in front of you, instead of another mass of people.  I've never found it difficult to get a spot at or very near the front rail if I really wanted it, and I've seen people be very obliging about letting smaller children get in the front.  And lately there seems to be less use of IPads to take pictures than in the past - most people seem to use their cell phones, sometimes to video the entire HEA show.  That can be mildly annoying if a couple people in front of you are doing that and holding the cell phones up high.  But the cell phones are at least small, and the Plaza viewing area generally has space enough that you can move a little to one side if you need to.  I did see someone recording once with a light on (I think they may not have realized it), and someone asked them politely to turn it off, which they did.  I'm not saying you'll never have any of these issues in the reserved area, but I think they are minimized, at least from what I've experienced.





SaintsManiac said:


> We've done it twice and I didn't see anyone with kids on shoulders or phones out. The great thing is that you can stand at the very back for the best view and there's plenty of space to move around if you feel your view is obstructed. Just shift over a bit and it's fine.




I appreciate your feedback.  I did some research and am thinking I will try to book this, but not lose any sleep over it if I can't!


----------



## jcemom

I'm hoping to book this for August. =)


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SaintsManiac said:


> We did the party Sunday night (1/14). We checked in at 6:30 and it was nice to settle down at a table and relax for a while until it was time to go to the garden. It was a really chilly day, so we needed a break. Desserts were ok, again that isn't why we booked it. They had hot chocolate out and it was probably my favorite thing. So good!
> 
> I had 2 issues, though: 1. They didn't have any water out. This made me crazy. I drank milk and hot chocolate, but could really have used ice water. I know they had it out in November when we went, so I thought it was weird. 2. The bathroom situation is terrible. I know they can't fix it, but I'm not going to wait in a line of 10 people to use a bathroom. I just decided to leave and go find one outside of the party.
> 
> Anyway, we went down to the garden at about 7:20. There was still plenty of space, even though this party felt more crowded than the last one. We stayed in the back again and it was excellent viewing. I still don't know why everyone runs to the front of the garden lol.
> 
> We enjoyed OUAT. It was our first time seeing it. I was glad it was before HEA.
> 
> The night was quite windy and cold, so Tink didn't fly. We had some fireworks debris land around us, too.
> 
> Overall, it was a good time. I would book it again in a heartbeat. Main St was a sea of people again, so we were glad to be in the garden!



Funny, we watched HEA on 1/1.  Didn’t do the dessert party this time but sat in the West Plaza Garden area.  It was also a very windy night.... so windy I was wondering if they’d cancel (it was a strong headwind if facing the castle).  We definitely had some debris fall on us as well.  DS was picking up pieces of shells to take home!  

Totally agree on the bathroom thing.  The ones in the Tomorrowland Terrace restaurant area are awful and small.  We’ve now figured out it’s best to pop out to the main bathrooms right by the Main Street bypass gate.  

Can’t believe they didn’t have any water, odd!  

Thanks for the report!


----------



## Clawdius

ktate82 said:


> I stalked and stalked and never saw them.  We sat in one of the party areas on the 3rd and they never sent us away.  Was it just at the tomorrow land terrace or did they do plaza garden too?



I attended the dessert party last year on July 3 at the Tomorrowland Terrace, and I remember when I was booking that the plaza garden area was not offered. I had wanted to do the garden area because it is a lower cost, but it wasn't available. 

Like others have said, the reservations for the 3rd and 4th were not available until late. I booked our reservation June 25th. Also, it had a 5 day cancellation policy. I know for most restaurant reservation it is just a one day cancellation policy. Do all the dessert parties have a 5 day cancellation window, or was it just because of the holiday?


----------



## 22Tink

Clawdius said:


> I attended the dessert party last year on July 3 at the Tomorrowland Terrace, and I remember when I was booking that the plaza garden area was not offered. I had wanted to do the garden area because it is a lower cost, but it wasn't available.
> 
> Like others have said, the reservations for the 3rd and 4th were not available until late. I booked our reservation June 25th. Also, it had a 5 day cancellation policy. I know for most restaurant reservation it is just a one day cancellation policy. Do all the dessert parties have a 5 day cancellation window, or was it just because of the holiday?


I have this booked for April 3rd and it says 5 days to cancel.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Clawdius said:


> I attended the dessert party last year on July 3 at the Tomorrowland Terrace, and I remember when I was booking that the plaza garden area was not offered. I had wanted to do the garden area because it is a lower cost, but it wasn't available.
> 
> Like others have said, the reservations for the 3rd and 4th were not available until late. I booked our reservation June 25th. Also, it had a 5 day cancellation policy. I know for most restaurant reservation it is just a one day cancellation policy. Do all the dessert parties have a 5 day cancellation window, or was it just because of the holiday?



Yes, as PP notes, they all have a 5 day cancellation policy.


----------



## ktate82

Clawdius said:


> I attended the dessert party last year on July 3 at the Tomorrowland Terrace, and I remember when I was booking that the plaza garden area was not offered. I had wanted to do the garden area because it is a lower cost, but it wasn't available.
> 
> Like others have said, the reservations for the 3rd and 4th were not available until late. I booked our reservation June 25th. Also, it had a 5 day cancellation policy. I know for most restaurant reservation it is just a one day cancellation policy. Do all the dessert parties have a 5 day cancellation window, or was it just because of the holiday?



We were already down at Disney by then.  I figured if they hadn't offered it by then, they weren't going to.  We ended up in a good spot though.  This year, I will watch even up to the day.  Before when we had booked it, it had the same day before cancellation policy, so I wonder when they changed it.


----------



## Lady Hiss

I'm just about ready to pull the trigger and make a reservation for the HEA Dessert Party with Plaza Garden viewing for a spring trip. I'm sure the answer is somewhere on these boards, but I can't find it: 
*What happens if the fireworks are cancelled due to the weather?* Will my money be refunded or will I just end up paying a fortune for dessert, some lemonade and table? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lady Hiss said:


> I'm just about ready to pull the trigger and make a reservation for the HEA Dessert Party with Plaza Garden viewing for a spring trip. I'm sure the answer is somewhere on these boards, but I can't find it:
> *What happens if the fireworks are cancelled due to the weather?* Will my money be refunded or will I just end up paying a fortune for dessert, some lemonade and table? Thanks in advance for your help.



I'll start with the positive.  MK fireworks are very rarely cancelled.  Like very, very rare.  You're more likely to see a delay than an all-out cancellation.  So the odds are in your favor.  

We had a long delay earlier this year... having the Tomorrowland Terrace covered area to retreat to was actually a blessing (it was raining upside down and sideways at the time).  

Technically, the event is non-refundable and the fine print says fireworks may be cancelled, changed, etc, etc.  Buyer beware.  

Unofficially, in the rare case that fireworks were to be cancelled, it's probably not a bad idea to stop by Guest Relations to have a quick conversation about it.  YMMV at that point.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## Lady Hiss

Many thanks for the quick reply. I guess I'll roll the dice and hope the weather cooperates!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Still waiting for the June dates to drop. C'mon already!!


----------



## ml sumner

I'm right there with you!


----------



## Chanth

I’m doing almost the exact same day a little later in May (EMM, BOG, and fireworks dessert, just no SC). I figured since we’d be eating breakfast closer to 10am, I’d make BOG lunch for closer to 1, and then play dinner by ear. If you’re able to push your BOG lunch off to another day, maybe plan on snacks instead of a full lunch meal, so that you can take advantage of SC? Or just eat a light lunch at BOG?

I have been that poor wife pregnant at Disney, and now am going with an 8 month old, so this sounds like such a nice trip you’re planning 



BradChristian said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Looking for advice if this is too much... My wife and I are going to end of April, and our first MK day is a Sunday. Touring Plans park crowd is 6... This is that small time between Spring Break and Summer Crowds.
> 
> This is our first adult trip... My poor wife has always been pregnant or has a 9 month old anytime we have been to Disney together, so I'm looking to show her the more relaxed adult side of Disney. We are staying on site at POP.
> 
> I've booked Extra Morning Magic that day... Expensive, but practically gives me 6 fastpasses for the day.
> Breakfast at PVH is included in that at around 9:30am
> I also have a BOG lunch at 11:30am (looking to cancel this if I can get BOG for lunch our second MK day)
> Skipper Canteen Dinner at 6:35pm
> This would be at 7:30ish with a 9pm HEA
> 
> Is this just going to be too much, or does this force us to sit down and take it slow and experience a 'premium' Disney Day... I love the idea of not having to fight for a spot for HEA - this is our first time seeing it. Debating if people are still going to be fighting to see this in May now that the show will be a year old and shown nightly for many months now that we are out of party season.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

I was on the fence about the dessert party as we are going to be on the DxDP and will already have more than enough food. We were there last May for the last Wishes (I have NEVER cried so much at WDW as I did that night, it was UGLY!). We also saw the first or 2nd showing of HEA. It was awful, we were pushed and shoved, I couldn't see much of anything projection wise and I was just over all disappointed. 
Yesterday I read on another forum/chat of a woman having her cotton candy stolen and being hit in the face when she confronted the person. Other people posted about shouting matches and yelling. Nope, that was enough for me, I booked the Garden view party this morning. I admit that I'm excited to get to have the reserved viewing spot and I think it will be worth it with these kinds of reports.

Is it really that bad now?


----------



## BradChristian

Chanth said:


> I’m doing almost the exact same day a little later in May (EMM, BOG, and fireworks dessert, just no SC). I figured since we’d be eating breakfast closer to 10am, I’d make BOG lunch for closer to 1, and then play dinner by ear. If you’re able to push your BOG lunch off to another day, maybe plan on snacks instead of a full lunch meal, so that you can take advantage of SC? Or just eat a light lunch at BOG?
> 
> I have been that poor wife pregnant at Disney, and now am going with an 8 month old, so this sounds like such a nice trip you’re planning



I fortunately got a BOG reservation for later in the trip, so we will definitely be dong snacks or a fast QS in between the late breakfast at SC... Still haven't pulled the trigger on Fireworks yet...


----------



## Meglen

ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz still waiting on june!!!


----------



## Disneytam

Just booked a party for two for March 5. Was kinda surprised when they showed availability today when my husband asked about it. Did we just get lucky with a cancelation or maybe the crowds will be low that week? We were last at the MK the first week of November and the HEA crowd was down right scary which is the reason I thought to look up the party for our semi last minute trip. So if anyone is looking there are still openings.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Disneytam said:


> Just booked a party for two for March 5. Was kinda surprised when they showed availability today when my husband asked about it. Did we just get lucky with a cancelation or maybe the crowds will be low that week? We were last at the MK the first week of November and the HEA crowd was down right scary which is the reason I thought to look up the party for our semi last minute trip. So if anyone is looking there are still openings.



Hi @Disneytam!!

While it can and does sell out, the Plaza Garden typically has relatively decent availability, even sometimes pretty close to the date.  The capacity is rather large so it can accommodate a lot of folks.

The seated Tomorrowland Terrace version is a much smaller guest count and is much harder to get a reservation (generally speaking).  

Hope you have a great time!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

And meanwhile we continue to wait for 5/28+ dates.....  

Waiting...

Waiting...


----------



## jaysmom4285

Mom2Stitch said:


> I was on the fence about the dessert party as we are going to be on the DxDP and will already have more than enough food. We were there last May for the last Wishes (I have NEVER cried so much at WDW as I did that night, it was UGLY!). We also saw the first or 2nd showing of HEA. It was awful, we were pushed and shoved, I couldn't see much of anything projection wise and I was just over all disappointed.
> Yesterday I read on another forum/chat of a woman having her cotton candy stolen and being hit in the face when she confronted the person. Other people posted about shouting matches and yelling. Nope, that was enough for me, I booked the Garden view party this morning. I admit that I'm excited to get to have the reserved viewing spot and I think it will be worth it with these kinds of reports.
> 
> *Is it really that bad now*?



I don't know if it's that bad all the time now - I suspect not quite. There was an excessive amount of hype for HEA when it first debuted, and it has probably died down a little.  It is still horrendously crowded during times when there is an evening party, like MNSSHP or MVMCP, four nights of the week, leaving only three nights for the general admission guests to see HEA.  On those three nights of the week, it is about like you described - incredible crowds, a lot of pushing and jockeying for spots, frayed tempers, etc.  That's why we always do the Plaza dessert party during those times, because we don't do the special ticket evening events.  You get to sit and enjoy a nice spread of desserts and drinks, and, when you're ready, you're escorted to a reserved spot that has plenty of room with a perfect view of the fireworks and castle projections.  I agree that it's a bit expensive, and no one can reasonably eat $59 worth of desserts. But I look at it as paying to reserve a prime, uncrowded viewing spot, with some nice desserts thrown in.  And if Once Upon a Time is happening after HEA, you can just stay in the same spot to enjoy that.  The area isn't reserved any more, but most people leave, and only a few come in.  It's also a nice place to wait out the exiting crowds after HEA.  We just hang out for a bit until the solid rushing tide of people has mostly dissipated.


----------



## 3family

I was there in August and we got a great spot about 30 mins before the show. No pushing, no fighting. 

I’m not suggesting others haven’t had problems but it certainly isn’t everybody, every night

We’re planning on booking for this August just to do something a little different. A nice relaxed view with some desserts? That’s good enough for me


----------



## Disneytam

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hi @Disneytam!!
> 
> While it can and does sell out, the Plaza Garden typically has relatively decent availability, even sometimes pretty close to the date.  The capacity is rather large so it can accommodate a lot of folks.
> 
> The seated Tomorrowland Terrace version is a much smaller guest count and is much harder to get a reservation (generally speaking).
> 
> Hope you have a great time!


 GADisneyDad- I was just really happy to see it show up when I checked! That crowd on main street was a little to "close" for my comfort in November. Just wanted to say thanks for all that you do for people on the boards, you rock. When are you planning on trying out my favorite CL, the BWI? I really want to see a write up from you on the BWI CL. Have a good one.


----------



## CJK

I'm reading conflicting information about the sit down version of the party. Are the tables currently assigned or first come, first serve? If it's first come, first serve, how early should we arrive? We're a party of 7.


----------



## Dug720

CJK said:


> I'm reading conflicting information about the sit down version of the party. Are the tables currently assigned or first come, first serve? If it's first come, first serve, how early should we arrive? We're a party of 7.



No tables at this one. This is the Plaza Garden viewing thread.


----------



## CJK

I thought this thread was for both parties. Could you point me in the direction of a thread that discusses the dessert party with tables?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

CJK said:


> I'm reading conflicting information about the sit down version of the party. Are the tables currently assigned or first come, first serve? If it's first come, first serve, how early should we arrive? We're a party of 7.



AFAIK, they assign tables as your arrive, not in advance like it used to be a long time ago.  Big caveat that the last time I did the seated party was April of last year.  There were continued reports of the first come/first seated arrangement as recently as a few months ago, but I don’t think I’ve seen any really recent first person experiences.  Sometimes they tweak operations with these things, so you never know.  

Sorry that’s not a very good answer!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

CJK said:


> I thought this thread was for both parties. Could you point me in the direction of a thread that discusses the dessert party with tables?



The thread was meant to be about the Plaza Garden party at heart, but there are so many similarities between the two and “which one should I do” questions that you inevitably have chatter about both.  No worries about posting here!

The seated party has a very small head count relative to the Plaza Garden version, so smaller audience of DISers.  If you’d like the most up to to date info, you might want to start a thread asking for any recent feedback/experiences specifically regarding the seated version.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## CJK

Thanks for your thoughts! Not sure what we should do! lol We're booked at the seated dessert party. Older family members cannot stand for long, so seating was essential. I'd really like to try for a table with a nice view, but dont know if big tables of 7 are possible in a good location? Also, I'm personally willing to arrive early to get in line for a good table, but the rest of the family won't (again, the older folks can't stand in line for long). I wonder if we would all need to be there to check-in, or could just a couple of us do it? I wish tables were still assigned like before. It was so much more relaxing.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

CJK said:


> Thanks for your thoughts! Not sure what we should do! lol We're booked at the seated dessert party. Older family members cannot stand for long, so seating was essential. I'd really like to try for a table with a nice view, but dont know if big tables of 7 are possible in a good location? Also, I'm personally willing to arrive early to get in line for a good table, but the rest of the family won't (again, the older folks can't stand in line for long). I wonder if we would all need to be there to check-in, or could just a couple of us do it? I wish tables were still assigned like before. It was so much more relaxing.



Large tables are certainly possible, ‘good location’ I guess is subjective.  

You have some unique circumstances with your party size, physical abilities of the group, etc.  If you don’t get any comments here, I think a seperate thread with your questions / concerns might get some more eyeballs on it than you will in this thread and maybe some relevant experiences to help you decide how early would make sense to get in line.


----------



## Tigger1989

CJK said:


> Thanks for your thoughts! Not sure what we should do! lol We're booked at the seated dessert party. Older family members cannot stand for long, so seating was essential. I'd really like to try for a table with a nice view, but dont know if big tables of 7 are possible in a good location? Also, I'm personally willing to arrive early to get in line for a good table, but the rest of the family won't (again, the older folks can't stand in line for long). I wonder if we would all need to be there to check-in, or could just a couple of us do it? I wish tables were still assigned like before. It was so much more relaxing.


We were there on NYE. The tables were assigned as you go in. We were a party of 6 and were seated at a table for 6. However, the tables for the bigger parties were not right against the rail. I wished I would have booked a table for two and a table for four. We would have had to sit at two different tables, but we could have been closer to the railing. I asked if my party could be split up and sit at two different tables and they would not allow me to do that. When we were seated, there were still several tables still available along the railing for two and four people but we were not allowed to split our party up. I’m not sure I will ever do this dessert party again, but if I do, I will try to make two different reservations so I can sit at the tables closer to the railing. The NYE fireworks are different than HEA (not as many projections) so I liked the terrace view for NYE. If I was going to watch HEA, I would prefer to book the garden view. It’s a much better location to view all the projections on the castle.


----------



## CJK

Tigger1989 said:


> We were there on NYE. The tables were assigned as you go in. We were a party of 6 and were seated at a table for 6. However, the tables for the bigger parties were not right against the rail. I wished I would have booked a table for two and a table for four. We would have had to sit at two different tables, but we could have been closer to the railing. I asked if my party could be split up and sit at two different tables and they would not allow me to do that. When we were seated, there were still several tables still available along the railing for two and four people but we were not allowed to split our party up. I’m not sure I will ever do this dessert party again, but if I do, I will try to make two different reservations so I can sit at the tables closer to the railing. The NYE fireworks are different than HEA (not as many projections) so I liked the terrace view for NYE. If I was going to watch HEA, I would prefer to book the garden view. It’s a much better location to view all the projections on the castle.


Thank you for your feedback. Sounds like the big tables are at a disadvantage.  The seating is a deal breaker for us, or we won't do it at all unfortunately. How was your view from your table? When we did the party 6yrs ago with a group of 9, we had a terrific view. I guess we'll miss some of the projections from the big table, but how was the fireworks view? If we don't do the party, we will skip the fireworks altogether due to the standing issue.


----------



## Tigger1989

CJK said:


> Thank you for your feedback. Sounds like the big tables are at a disadvantage.  The seating is a deal breaker for us, or we won't do it at all unfortunately. How was your view from your table? When we did the party 6yrs ago with a group of 9, we had a terrific view. I guess we'll miss some of the projections from the big table, but how was the fireworks view? If we don't do the party, we will skip the fireworks altogether due to the standing issue.


Our view wasn’t bad. I still felt like we could see all the fireworks. I just would have liked to have been at one of the tables right on the railing since we got in line about an hour before the party and were about the fifth family in line. It was just frustrating that we weren’t allowed to break up our group to sit at the tables on the railing when there were plenty of tables still open when we were seated. I have actually done both of the dessert parties and the one on the terrace with seating is much more relaxed. The garden view will give you a better view of the projections but the terrace where there are seats is very nice and relaxing. If you don’t mind missing some of the projections, I would still go to the party on the terrace. I definitely wouldn’t skip the fireworks just because the tables for large parties are a little further back. You will still have a very good view of the fireworks. Hope this helps!


----------



## CJK

Tigger1989 said:


> Our view wasn’t bad. I still felt like we could see all the fireworks. I just would have liked to have been at one of the tables right on the railing since we got in line about an hour before the party and were about the fifth family in line. It was just frustrating that we weren’t allowed to break up our group to sit at the tables on the railing when there were plenty of tables still open when we were seated. I have actually done both of the dessert parties and the one on the terrace with seating is much more relaxed. The garden view will give you a better view of the projections but the terrace where there are seats is very nice and relaxing. If you don’t mind missing some of the projections, I would still go to the party on the terrace. I definitely wouldn’t skip the fireworks just because the tables for large parties are a little further back. You will still have a very good view of the fireworks. Hope this helps!


Thank you! Do you think we need to arrive 1hr in advance to get a good table? Could just a couple of us go, or does the whole party have to be there to check-in?


----------



## Tigger1989

CJK said:


> Thank you! Do you think we need to arrive 1hr in advance to get a good table? Could just a couple of us go, or does the whole party have to be there to check-in?


I don’t know how early you need to get in line. We were tired and noticed that a line was starting to form so we decided we better get in line. It may be different on different days. My DH and I are the only ones who stood in line. The kids were still on rides. But, we did have everyone together before we actually checked in. They arrived about 5 minuets before it was time to check in. Maybe someone else can chime in and report if everyone has to be there to check in.


----------



## CJK

Tigger1989 said:


> I don’t know how early you need to get in line. We were tired and noticed that a line was starting to form so we decided we better get in line. It may be different on different days. My DH and I are the only ones who stood in line. The kids were still on rides. But, we did have everyone together before we actually checked in. They arrived about 5 minuets before it was time to check in. Maybe someone else can chime in and report if everyone has to be there to check in.


Thanks! Sorry for so many questions! How far before the party began, did you get checked in?


----------



## Tigger1989

CJK said:


> Thanks! Sorry for so many questions! How far before the party began, did you get checked in?


Hmm...I think they let us in early but I don’t remember how early. I was there on NYE so I don’t know if they let us in early just because it was NYE. I completely understand asking all the questions. I’m just sorry I don’t remember how early they let us in.


----------



## jaysmom4285

CJK said:


> Thanks for your thoughts! Not sure what we should do! lol We're booked at the seated dessert party. Older family members cannot stand for long, so seating was essential. I'd really like to try for a table with a nice view, but dont know if big tables of 7 are possible in a good location? Also, I'm personally willing to arrive early to get in line for a good table, but the rest of the family won't (again, the older folks can't stand in line for long). I wonder if we would all need to be there to check-in, or could just a couple of us do it? I wish tables were still assigned like before. It was so much more relaxing.



When you say that older family members can't stand for long,  what would be a long time for them?  If you do the Plaza view party, you still get to sit at tables for as long as you want to enjoy the desserts.   Our reservation said to show up at 7:45 (fireworks were at 9). We wandered over around 7:15, and a small line was forming, so we got in it, since we didn't have anything else to do, and the CMs let people in a little early.  Once that early line dissipated, there really wasn't a line.  Most people didn't show up til after 7:45 and they were promptly shown in with little to no wait, and there were plenty of open tables for a while.  I think a fair number of people arrive later in the time window, since they mostly want to get into the reserved viewing area and don't care as much about spending a lot of time with the desserts.   There were tables on the plaza view party level that would have easily accommodated 7 people, and if you get there fairly early, I think you would have your choice.  They didn't seem to be assigned - we asked to sit by the rail and were allowed to pick our seat.  We didn't see any point in going to the viewing area much in advance of the fireworks, since there's really no place to sit except the ground or to lean against a rail, so we didn't go over until about five minutes before.  There was still  plenty of room.  The fireworks last about 15  minutes.  My whole point is that, if you do the Plaza view party  and don't go to the viewing area til just before the fireworks, the standing time would be limited to about 20 minutes. That may still be too long for some of your party, but I just wanted to note that doing the Plaza view doesn't mean that anyone has to stand for a very long period of time and that standing can be minimized.


----------



## ArielSRL

Okay, I've been following along with this entire thread - you probably know that @GADisneyDad14 - but now I don't remember all of the particulars of everything I read. I know this was discussed awhile back, but what was the general consensus of doing the dessert party during MNSSHP? We did the dessert party in June for HEA and loved it. We aren't doing it this June because we only have one park day (at MK) so we will use that time to continue with rides and we will watch the next night from Top of the World lounge as we are new DVC owners.

Anyway, we will be doing a very short trip in Oct (10/3-10/6). We will do a party and then, most likely, another park day at one of the other parks. Therefore we will be getting into MK at 4. We have my two boys (4 & almost 7 at the time), my DH who doesn't like crowds but I still managed to convince to become a HUGE Disney fan on his first trip in 35 years this past June, and myself.

I am the only one who has ever attended a party and its been years. I know the parade is a MUST DO! And everyone says the fireworks as well. But, I'm trying to decide do we want to give up prime touring time for both of those (thinking parade would be easier if we chose one because we can just grab a spot in Frontierland or Liberty Square), and if we do, do we want to spend the money for the secured viewing. 

Was the consensus that it was or wasn't necessary for party nights? And if we do it, will that interfere with parade viewing? Is the fireworks show worth taking MK touring time away?

For more info purposes, we plan to attend on Thursday 10/4 if the party is offered that night and, hopefully, we will be back next year as well because our district's calendars are out for the next two school years and they both include this new semi-fall break (though I have tossed around the idea of 2019 being adult's only). Oh and we are trying to do this Oct trip as cheaply as possible, relatively speaking, of course.

Thanks, in advance, for reading all that (I tend to be wordy...lol) and for any advice/opinions.


----------



## BK2014

DW and I did this on 1/20.  We were thankful for the tips I learned here.  We headed over to the garden early and found a great spot on the back rail.  The only thing that detracted from this location was listening to the CMs arguing with the guests who tried to plant themselves on the benches behind the garden for HEA.  OUAT was before HEA, and I think being able to see both shows from the reserved location made it truly worth the money.  I had not seen OUAT before, and it is a good show.  The desserts were okay, didn't really add to the value for us.  I would have preferred a cart with mickey bars, soda and popcorn in the garden plaza so we could get treats while waiting in the garden.  It was worth it for the great view of both shows, and not having to deal with the crowds.  I think the value definitely increases when OUAT is before HEA.  

I was originally going to do this on the same night as DAH, but am glad that we switched.  Getting out of the hub to go anywhere was impossible for sometime.  Almost a complete standstill.


----------



## Arubaflower

BK2014 said:


> DW and I did this on 1/20.  We were thankful for the tips I learned here.  We headed over to the garden early and found a great spot on the back rail.  The only thing that detracted from this location was listening to the CMs arguing with the guests who tried to plant themselves on the benches behind the garden for HEA.  OUAT was before HEA, and I think being able to see both shows from the reserved location made it truly worth the money.  I had not seen OUAT before, and it is a good show.  The desserts were okay, didn't really add to the value for us.  I would have preferred a cart with mickey bars, soda and popcorn in the garden plaza so we could get treats while waiting in the garden.  It was worth it for the great view of both shows, and not having to deal with the crowds.  I think the value definitely increases when OUAT is before HEA.
> *
> I was originally going to do this on the same night as DAH, but am glad that we switched.  Getting out of the hub to go anywhere was impossible for sometime.  Almost a complete standstill*.


 Thanks for the report.  Glad you had a wonderful time.  I agree with you that OUAT before HEA is a much better arrangement.

Popcorn sounds like a wonderful idea but I doubt Disney would add it or any food right at the Plaza, particularly popcorn.  Food + people =mess.    I am thinking of the potential  mess popcorn could leave after people step on and mash  dropped kernels  into the  hub grass .  But if it weren't for the fact that I'll get popcorn during DAH, that is an excellent idea and I would bring my own.  While trying  not to drop any kernels.

Yikes!   I am one of the unfortunate souls who is doing both the Dessert Party and DAH.  I am pretty good with squeezing through crowds but I always end up losing  my friend who is less aggressive in making a path for himself. 

I had originally wanted to start DAH in Adventureland but it looks like getting all the way over there right after the Dessert Party would be near impossible.  With the Dessert Party being closer to Tomorrowland, I think we'll start there. Plus, I understand there is some sort of back way between   Tomorrowland Terrace and  Tomorrowland. We'll ride SM while the crowd dissipates some.


----------



## glvsav37

I have not followed the thread in a while (no trips planned since 2 summers ago) but what seems to be the pattern for opening the event booking? We will be there late July >early August.

Also, have not been since they split the viewing. I'm leaning toward the Terrace viewing b/c i have small kids (so if everyone stands then they get a great view of butts...i can do that for free on Main St)  and that is what we are use to. Have they changed that location for viewing any? is it still the best view? we would normally stand at the rail for the show last time. thanks!!


----------



## WaterLinds

ArielSRL said:


> Okay, I've been following along with this entire thread - you probably know that @GADisneyDad14 - but now I don't remember all of the particulars of everything I read. I know this was discussed awhile back, but what was the general consensus of doing the dessert party during MNSSHP? We did the dessert party in June for HEA and loved it. We aren't doing it this June because we only have one park day (at MK) so we will use that time to continue with rides and we will watch the next night from Top of the World lounge as we are new DVC owners.
> 
> Anyway, we will be doing a very short trip in Oct (10/3-10/6). We will do a party and then, most likely, another park day at one of the other parks. Therefore we will be getting into MK at 4. We have my two boys (4 & almost 7 at the time), my DH who doesn't like crowds but I still managed to convince to become a HUGE Disney fan on his first trip in 35 years this past June, and myself.
> 
> I am the only one who has ever attended a party and its been years. I know the parade is a MUST DO! And everyone says the fireworks as well. But, I'm trying to decide do we want to give up prime touring time for both of those (thinking parade would be easier if we chose one because we can just grab a spot in Frontierland or Liberty Square), and if we do, do we want to spend the money for the secured viewing.
> 
> Was the consensus that it was or wasn't necessary for party nights? And if we do it, will that interfere with parade viewing? Is the fireworks show worth taking MK touring time away?
> 
> For more info purposes, we plan to attend on Thursday 10/4 if the party is offered that night and, hopefully, we will be back next year as well because our district's calendars are out for the next two school years and they both include this new semi-fall break (though I have tossed around the idea of 2019 being adult's only). Oh and we are trying to do this Oct trip as cheaply as possible, relatively speaking, of course.
> 
> Thanks, in advance, for reading all that (I tend to be wordy...lol) and for any advice/opinions.



This is where I confess that I just read the whole thread (not quite in one sitting, I had a few things to get done today!), so my recall from a few pages back is that most people did not find it worth it on Party nights, because the overall crowds were so low those nights compared to a regular park night. What people did recommend was if you aren't going to a party but are hoping to see HEA during a party week, to book the dessert party because the crowds in the Hub will be intense those nights.

I've never been to WDW during any of the party seasons, so this is just my summary of the thread and not my experience either way!


----------



## MonaMN

glvsav37 said:


> I have not followed the thread in a while (no trips planned since 2 summers ago) but what seems to be the pattern for opening the event booking? We will be there late July >early August.
> 
> Also, have not been since they split the viewing. I'm leaning toward the Terrace viewing b/c i have small kids (so if everyone stands then they get a great view of butts...i can do that for free on Main St)  and that is what we are use to. Have they changed that location for viewing any? is it still the best view? we would normally stand at the rail for the show last time. thanks!!


I can't speak from personal experience yet - have booked the Plaza view for March - but the general consensus is that the Plaza view is better because it's more straight on.  Most people seem to have had enough room to move around, but that can't be guaranteed.  That's not to say that the Terrace view option is bad - just that it's off-center a bit.  But it includes chairs, so it's a toss up!

For us, this was open for booking at 180 days.


----------



## Dan Murphy

We've done both, Terrance and Plaza, both with young kids. We felt the Plaza was much bettrr. Better views, less pushing (none) to get a better view.  Stand or sit by the fence at the bsck of the reserved area, great view, lots of space


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ArielSRL said:


> Okay, I've been following along with this entire thread - you probably know that @GADisneyDad14 - but now I don't remember all of the particulars of everything I read. I know this was discussed awhile back, but what was the general consensus of doing the dessert party during MNSSHP? We did the dessert party in June for HEA and loved it. We aren't doing it this June because we only have one park day (at MK) so we will use that time to continue with rides and we will watch the next night from Top of the World lounge as we are new DVC owners.
> 
> Anyway, we will be doing a very short trip in Oct (10/3-10/6). We will do a party and then, most likely, another park day at one of the other parks. Therefore we will be getting into MK at 4. We have my two boys (4 & almost 7 at the time), my DH who doesn't like crowds but I still managed to convince to become a HUGE Disney fan on his first trip in 35 years this past June, and myself.
> 
> I am the only one who has ever attended a party and its been years. I know the parade is a MUST DO! And everyone says the fireworks as well. But, I'm trying to decide do we want to give up prime touring time for both of those (thinking parade would be easier if we chose one because we can just grab a spot in Frontierland or Liberty Square), and if we do, do we want to spend the money for the secured viewing.
> 
> Was the consensus that it was or wasn't necessary for party nights? And if we do it, will that interfere with parade viewing? Is the fireworks show worth taking MK touring time away?
> 
> For more info purposes, we plan to attend on Thursday 10/4 if the party is offered that night and, hopefully, we will be back next year as well because our district's calendars are out for the next two school years and they both include this new semi-fall break (though I have tossed around the idea of 2019 being adult's only). Oh and we are trying to do this Oct trip as cheaply as possible, relatively speaking, of course.
> 
> Thanks, in advance, for reading all that (I tend to be wordy...lol) and for any advice/opinions.



Hey @ArielSRL - I somehow missed this post, I know it’s a few days old.  Sorry!

So dessert party on a MNSSHP night....My opinion, it wasn’t worth it.  

For one, who wants any desserts when there is abundant ‘free’ candy all over the park.  

Secondly, it takes up too much valuable party time.  

Thirdly, I don’t really think the reserved viewing is a ‘must have’ for a typical party night. It’s easy enough to find a good enough spot in the hub (generally speaking).  The hub is still crowded, of course, but it’s not crazy HEA crowded (in my humble opinion).

The only benefit for the dessert party on our night was that it rained heavily on/off all night and the parade and fireworks were delayed.  Having the Tomorrowland Terrace area to ride out the storm/delays was helpful.   But obviously that was a unique situation.  

All-in-all, I think it can work for some party touring styles, but it wasn’t really ‘worth it’ for how we like to enjoy MNSSHP.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

BK2014 said:


> DW and I did this on 1/20.  We were thankful for the tips I learned here.  We headed over to the garden early and found a great spot on the back rail.  The only thing that detracted from this location was listening to the CMs arguing with the guests who tried to plant themselves on the benches behind the garden for HEA.  OUAT was before HEA, and I think being able to see both shows from the reserved location made it truly worth the money.  I had not seen OUAT before, and it is a good show.  The desserts were okay, didn't really add to the value for us.  I would have preferred a cart with mickey bars, soda and popcorn in the garden plaza so we could get treats while waiting in the garden.  It was worth it for the great view of both shows, and not having to deal with the crowds.  I think the value definitely increases when OUAT is before HEA.
> 
> I was originally going to do this on the same night as DAH, but am glad that we switched.  Getting out of the hub to go anywhere was impossible for sometime.  Almost a complete standstill.



Back rail life is best, right?  

Actually love that idea about putting a cart with Mickey Bars and soda/drinks in the garden.  In some ways I’d almost rather have that than the current dessert offerings.  

Thanks for the report!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

glvsav37 said:


> I have not followed the thread in a while (no trips planned since 2 summers ago) but what seems to be the pattern for opening the event booking? We will be there late July >early August.



The pattern for opening the event to booking is no pattern, at the moment at least.  

It was on a rolling 180 day pattern for a bit, but it’s off that now as dates haven’t been loaded past 5/27.  A lot of summer folks are anxiously waiting... 

Really tough to tell when they’ll be added, but I know a lot of people here (including myself) are watching.

Hope that helps.


----------



## TristiK

Just did my morning check and the Plaza viewing option is not showing at all. Tried to go through the Tomorrowland Terrace option and when you click on the Plaza option through there you get the Stitch ate the page. Hopefully that means they're loading dates past May??


----------



## ml sumner

I just checked and no dates yet, but saw the dates still grayed out.


----------



## ArielSRL

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hey @ArielSRL - I somehow missed this post, I know it’s a few days old.  Sorry!
> 
> So dessert party on a MNSSHP night....My opinion, it wasn’t worth it.
> 
> For one, who wants any desserts when there is abundant ‘free’ candy all over the park.
> 
> Secondly, it takes up too much valuable party time.
> 
> Thirdly, I don’t really think the reserved viewing is a ‘must have’ for a typical party night. It’s easy enough to find a good enough spot in the hub (generally speaking).  The hub is still crowded, of course, but it’s not crazy HEA crowded (in my humble opinion).
> 
> The only benefit for the dessert party on our night was that it rained heavily on/off all night and the parade and fireworks were delayed.  Having the Tomorrowland Terrace area to ride out the storm/delays was helpful.   But obviously that was a unique situation.
> 
> All-in-all, I think it can work for some party touring styles, but it wasn’t really ‘worth it’ for how we like to enjoy MNSSHP.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thank you! And no problem on the delay in answering. We have awhile! Yes, I was leaning toward not booking so I’m glad to read your answer!

Now, do you think it’s worth it to watch the parade, the fireworks, and the shows? Or just a combo of them? What special MNSSHP entertainment do you like best?


----------



## closetmickey

Is this bookable on the MDE app or only on the website? Thanks!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

closetmickey said:


> Is this bookable on the MDE app or only on the website? Thanks!



Only on the website or by phone, I believe.


----------



## Linkura

I'm wondering if I should do this for my trip next month.  If I did the fireworks at all, I would do the plaza garden party for crowd reasons and because I am short.  My main concern are the crowds post-fireworks.  The park is going to be closed after the fireworks, so no hiding somewhere else to do rides while I wait out the crowds.  And I don't want to wait in the shops or on Main St for an hour for the Kiss Goodnight and dissipated crowds, as I have EMH or PPO breakfasts every morning and need to go to bed early for that.  I'm staying at Pop.  Just how nutty is the walk out and the buses upon a park close right after fireworks?  I think I know the answer already (too nutty for me), but I thought I would ask anyway.  I'm going to be alone and if I have an anxiety problem due to it, I can't rely on my family.


----------



## ArielSRL

WaterLinds said:


> This is where I confess that I just read the whole thread (not quite in one sitting, I had a few things to get done today!), so my recall from a few pages back is that most people did not find it worth it on Party nights, because the overall crowds were so low those nights compared to a regular park night. What people did recommend was if you aren't going to a party but are hoping to see HEA during a party week, to book the dessert party because the crowds in the Hub will be intense those nights.
> 
> I've never been to WDW during any of the party seasons, so this is just my summary of the thread and not my experience either way!


Thank you! I missed this! I knew it had been discussed but couldn’t remember the outcome of said discussion!


----------



## quest4dl

I just booked the Dessert Party w/Garden Plaza viewing for 3/26.  I have a fastpass for Haunted Mansion starting at 7:20.  I was going to give myself a half hour to get through the ride and then a couple of minutes to get to the check in area.  Do I need to check in right at 7:45?  I'm by myself, and I mainly booked this to get a good viewing spot  - I don't care too much about the deserts (but would have some) or spending a lot of time in the dessert area.


----------



## famgel

quest4dl said:


> I just booked the Dessert Party w/Garden Plaza viewing for 3/26.  I have a fastpass for Haunted Mansion starting at 7:20.  I was going to give myself a half hour to get through the ride and then a couple of minutes to get to the check in area.  Do I need to check in right at 7:45?  I'm by myself, and I mainly booked this to get a good viewing spot  - I don't care too much about the deserts (but would have some) or spending a lot of time in the dessert area.


Just following


----------



## GADisneyDad14

quest4dl said:


> I just booked the Dessert Party w/Garden Plaza viewing for 3/26.  I have a fastpass for Haunted Mansion starting at 7:20.  I was going to give myself a half hour to get through the ride and then a couple of minutes to get to the check in area.  Do I need to check in right at 7:45?  I'm by myself, and I mainly booked this to get a good viewing spot  - I don't care too much about the deserts (but would have some) or spending a lot of time in the dessert area.



The first few posts on this thread described the timeline on my particular night. 

I’m a bit of a contrarian and don’t like to get there early, or even on time.  For a 9AM (oops, meant PM) HEA, I’d rather get to the party more like 8-8:15ish, grab a quick bite, bathroom break, then head over to the garden 8:30+.  Some folks will like to build in more time, I personally just don’t like to wait around all that much. 

One thing to watch is OUAT - if it’s before HEA, then I’d want to be more on time since I’d rather be in the garden in time to watch that show.

A lot of people will line up well in advance of the event start time, but I don’t think that’s really necessary unless you just really want to. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Linkura said:


> I'm wondering if I should do this for my trip next month.  If I did the fireworks at all, I would do the plaza garden party for crowd reasons and because I am short.  My main concern are the crowds post-fireworks.  The park is going to be closed after the fireworks, so no hiding somewhere else to do rides while I wait out the crowds.  And I don't want to wait in the shops or on Main St for an hour for the Kiss Goodnight and dissipated crowds, as I have EMH or PPO breakfasts every morning and need to go to bed early for that.  I'm staying at Pop.  Just how nutty is the walk out and the buses upon a park close right after fireworks?  I think I know the answer already (too nutty for me), but I thought I would ask anyway.  I'm going to be alone and if I have an anxiety problem due to it, I can't rely on my family.



One nice thing about the Plaza Garden dessert party is that the Plaza Garden East (in yellow below) is relatively close to the Main Street Bypass (the line in red).  

The Bypass is ‘usually’ open during/after HEA, so you can potentially make a much quicker getaway to the front of the park than going down Main Street (which will be a  zoo).  

It’s still going to be a lot of people once you make it to the front gates/head to the bus stop, but the Bypass is a big benefit.  Note that while it is usually open, sometimes it might not be, so just stay on your toes and have plan B in mind just in case.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## quest4dl

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The first few posts on this thread described the timeline on my particular night.
> 
> I’m a bit of a contrarian and don’t like to get there early, or even on time.  For a 9AM HEA, I’d rather get to the party more like 8-8:15ish, grab a quick bite, bathroom break, then head over to the garden 8:30+.  Some folks will like to build in more time, I personally just don’t like to wait around all that much.
> 
> One thing to watch is OUAT - if it’s before HEA, then I’d want to be more on time since I’d rather be in the garden in time to watch that show.
> 
> A lot of people will line up well in advance of the event start time, but I don’t think that’s really necessary unless you just really want to.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks!  Also since it will be peak March break I'm thinking the park hours may be extended.  In this case, do the fireworks still run at 9 or later?


----------



## BK2014

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The Bypass is ‘usually’ open during/after HEA, so you can potentially make a much quicker getaway to the front of the park than going down Main Street (which will be a zoo).



Is the bypass only obvious if you're looking for it?  For some reason during our January trip I didn't see it on 3 trips to MK.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

quest4dl said:


> Thanks!  Also since it will be peak March break I'm thinking the park hours may be extended.  In this case, do the fireworks still run at 9 or later?



I would not expect fireworks times to change.  Park hours probably, but fireworks no.  Once the dessert parties are bookable, you’ll usually rarely see fireworks times ultimate change. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

BK2014 said:


> Is the bypass only obvious if you're looking for it?  For some reason during our January trip I didn't see it on 3 trips to MK.



It can be easy to miss if you don’t know exactly what you’re looking for.  It’s also only open usually very briefly. If you wait too long after HEA, it could be closed already.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

2 questions. 

Does this thing usually sell out before the actual date you go?

Do I need to have park tickets bought to add this to my plans?

I’m debating paying for something I can see for free but it’s celebrating a birthday so maybe


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ITALIANNYC said:


> 2 questions.
> 
> Does this thing usually sell out before the actual date you go?
> 
> Do I need to have park tickets bought to add this to my plans?
> 
> I’m debating paying for something I can see for free but it’s celebrating a birthday so maybe



The seated Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party is a pretty small number of guests and is subject to sell out, sometimes quickly.  

The Plaza Garden Dessert Party has a ton more capacity and doesn’t tend to sell out right away.  But it CAN and DOES sell out sometimes, so best to be mindful of that when making plans.  But the larger capacity is generally in your favor when it comes to selling out or not, and people changing plans later creating openings.  

You do not need to have park tickets purchased to make a dessert party reservation (but of course you do need park tickets to actually attend the dessert party). 

Hope that helps!


----------



## ITALIANNYC

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The seated Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party is a pretty small number of guests and is subject to sell out, sometimes quickly.
> 
> The Plaza Garden Dessert Party has a ton more capacity and doesn’t tend to sell out right away.  But it CAN and DOES sell out sometimes, so best to be mindful of that when making plans.  But the larger capacity is generally in your favor when it comes to selling out or not, and people changing plans later creating openings.
> 
> You do not need to have park tickets purchased to make a dessert party reservation (but of course you do need park tickets to actually attend the dessert party).
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thank you very much, it did.

Lastly, do you pay upfront for this reservation? 

I heard the plaza garden is better for the views..


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ITALIANNYC said:


> Thank you very much, it did.
> 
> Lastly, do you pay upfront for this reservation?
> 
> I heard the plaza garden is better for the views..



Yes, you pay in full at the time of booking.  There is a five day cancellation policy.  

My opinion (as with most others on DIS) is the Plaza Garden is by far the better option for views.  You really can't beat the front/center viewing angle and being able to see the castle projections.


----------



## Meglen

Really driving me nuts they havnt added any new dates in almost 2 months. I really need this party gonna be doing it for our first day special bday surprise for my son.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Meglen said:


> Really driving me nuts they havnt added any new dates in almost 2 months. I really need this party gonna be doing it for our first day special bday surprise for my son.



No kidding!!


----------



## jimim

I saw this thread come up today and went right to the app to book for June then saw no change and came here. And saw I wasted 5 mins of my life checking before reading the last post. Lol


----------



## mississippi goofy

bump


----------



## Linkura

GADisneyDad14 said:


> One nice thing about the Plaza Garden dessert party is that the Plaza Garden East (in yellow below) is relatively close to the Main Street Bypass (the line in red).
> 
> The Bypass is ‘usually’ open during/after HEA, so you can potentially make a much quicker getaway to the front of the park than going down Main Street (which will be a  zoo).
> 
> It’s still going to be a lot of people once you make it to the front gates/head to the bus stop, but the Bypass is a big benefit.  Note that while it is usually open, sometimes it might not be, so just stay on your toes and have plan B in mind just in case.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> View attachment 300481


Thank you! I still think I'm going to pass this trip. I can't see myself getting in bed earlier than 9:30-10 with 8pm fireworks and all of my mornings are early.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

And we continue to wait on 5/28+ dates.....


----------



## 10CJ

So they have changed Once Upon a Time from 8:30 to 9:45 over Spring Break. I am a little disappointed since we are traveling with small kids. Not sure if we will be able to make it to 9:45. 

I assume the reserved Plaza viewing area opens up after HEA? Is that correct? Just want to know what to expect in case we decide to stay.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

10CJ said:


> So they have changed Once Upon a Time from 8:30 to 9:45 over Spring Break. I am a little disappointed since we are traveling with small kids. Not sure if we will be able to make it to 9:45.
> 
> I assume the reserved Plaza viewing area opens up after HEA? Is that correct? Just want to know what to expect in case we decide to stay.



Yes, it is no longer reserved after HEA. But in reality it stays pretty private as most people are heading in different directions and don’t really have a need to go in the garden.

Not a bad spot to sit/wait until OUAT or to just let the crowd die down a bit.


----------



## 10CJ

Thanks!


----------



## closetmickey

Is OUaT a “permanent” or short time offering? HEA is on the July calendar but OUaT isn’t. Should I expect it to be added later? And how is it different from HEA? Just no fireworks? I’m confused!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

closetmickey said:


> Is OUaT a “permanent” or short time offering? HEA is on the July calendar but OUaT isn’t. Should I expect it to be added later? And how is it different from HEA? Just no fireworks? I’m confused!!



OUAT is a permanent offering.  It’s on the schedule nearly every night. 

It’s a projection-based castle show with a few small fireworks bursts.  But mostly projections.  

For some reason they don’t load OUAT times very far in advance.  Eg, March dates were just added over the last few days.  So it’ll eventually be added for July at some point (in all likelihood).  

It’s a cute show showcasing a lot of Disney movies with great projections and music, although the projection element of HEA definitely overshadows this particular show (in my humble opinion).  

We stop and watch if we’re around but it’s not a must see for us.  I don’t like to dwell on Disney past, but I kind of preferred Celebrate the Magic, which was the predecessor show to OUAT.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## geekplusnerd

Do they put up a separate event page for the July 3-4th dessert party? We went several years ago, but I think I remember never seeing dates on the normal page and it was a special event.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

geekplusnerd said:


> Do they put up a separate event page for the July 3-4th dessert party? We went several years ago, but I think I remember never seeing dates on the normal page and it was a special event.



I don’t ‘think’ so, but I’m not 100% sure.  I know I just did the dessert party on 12/30, which was a special fireworks night, and it was bookable via the normal dessert party page.  

But, both 12/30 and 12/31 were grayed out for quite awhile and then were eventually made bookable dates whenever they were later added.  I think the same thing may have happened last year for 7/3 and 7/4 too (but again, I’m not 100% confident in that).  

Sorry that’s not very helpful.


----------



## kristin0216

Great review! Thank you


----------



## scottishgirl1

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I don’t ‘think’ so, but I’m not 100% sure.  I know I just did the dessert party on 12/30, which was a special fireworks night, and it was bookable via the normal dessert party page.
> 
> But, both 12/30 and 12/31 were grayed out for quite awhile and then were eventually made bookable dates whenever they were later added.  I think the same thing may have happened last year for 7/3 and 7/4 too (but again, I’m not 100% confident in that).
> 
> Sorry that’s not very helpful.



Last year 3rd and 4th July were grayed out from the 180 day point as I checked endlessly for them. I read somewhere recently that they made those dates available on approx 23rd June. I didnt see it myself as that is the day before we went on holiday and by that point had made other arrangements and  I didnt check while we were there. I had totally given up by that time!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Here's hoping I can book for September 1st at the 180 mark. Yea right!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

And still we wait for 5/28+ dates.....  waiting.... waiting....


----------



## ml sumner

GADisneyDad14 said:


> And still we wait for 5/28+ dates.....  waiting.... waiting....


Thanks for the update, saved me from checking this morning.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ml sumner said:


> Thanks for the update, saved me from checking this morning.



Not to admit how lame I am, but I do check every morning as well.


----------



## scottishgirl1

Disney Food Blog just did an article on the dessert party  and I thought here we go, some info on dates but to no avail!!


----------



## closetmickey

When I just checked for my late July dates, the dates July 15-26 are now "blued out" as opposed to being "grayed out" with all the other dates from late May and beyond.  What might that mean?


----------



## KNJWDW

closetmickey said:


> When I just checked for my late July dates, the dates July 15-26 are now "blued out" as opposed to being "grayed out" with all the other dates from late May and beyond.  What might that mean?



Are those the dates of your trip?  When I log into my account, my days are shown in blue.


----------



## magrudersmakes3

I am "patiently" waiting for SW party on June 1st.


----------



## Busterbailey

Just how crowded does the garden plaza dessert party get? I've been thinking of surprising my dw and dd on our final day there in late June. It will be my dd's 3rd birthday, would I have to pay for her if it's the final day of our trip and the day of her 3rd bday? Also, if we choose to go would my daughter have trouble viewing the projections? We'll be taking a midday break back at the hotel, so I think she'll be awake, but I'm worried that she wouldn't be able to see much with the crowd and might be better off staking out another spot or skipping entirely. Thanks!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Busterbailey said:


> Just how crowded does the garden plaza dessert party get? I've been thinking of surprising my dw and dd on our final day there in late June. It will be my dd's 3rd birthday, would I have to pay for her if it's the final day of our trip and the day of her 3rd bday? Also, if we choose to go would my daughter have trouble viewing the projections? We'll be taking a midday break back at the hotel, so I think she'll be awake, but I'm worried that she wouldn't be able to see much with the crowd and might be better off staking out another spot or skipping entirely. Thanks!



My opinon... 

“Crowded” is subjective of course, but I think it’s a reasonable balance for both Disney and guests.  The do sell a lot of spots for this, but you’re not really shoulder to shoulder with other guests.  It’s certainly better than being in the Hub, that’s for sure.

With our DD3, we have picked her up and held her on our hip, head about shoulder high.  We do tend to hang out towards the back so picking her up doesn’t bother anyone.  

There’s A LOT going on visually with HEA all over the place, so even if they can’t see the very bottom projections on the castle, it’s all good.  

With our kids, we really like having the garden space to let them walk around and get the wiggles out while waiting for the show.  

I’m sorry, I don’t know what the policy is when a child turns 3 during a trip. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Wosmama6

We booked a very last minute trip and finally had spots on our date (March 1) open up. Had to call to book w gift card but very excited for our late Valentine's day celebration and first HEA!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Wosmama6 said:


> We booked a very last minute trip and finally had spots on our date (March 1) open up. Had to call to book w gift card but very excited for our late Valentine's day celebration and first HEA!



Fun!   Have a great time.


----------



## tookydo

Following


----------



## Tigerlulu

Seems like maybe I’ve read the answer to this but I can’t find it so if it’s already been asked, I apologize. 

But is it possible to take a few desserts with you to the garden to munch on while you wait for the fireworks? I know you can get a go cup, can you take a little go plate?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Tigerlulu said:


> Seems like maybe I’ve read the answer to this but I can’t find it so if it’s already been asked, I apologize.
> 
> But is it possible to take a few desserts with you to the garden to munch on while you wait for the fireworks? I know you can get a go cup, can you take a little go plate?



I have not seen this myself, but folks on this thread have reported being given to-go containers upon request.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Tigerlulu said:


> Seems like maybe I’ve read the answer to this but I can’t find it so if it’s already been asked, I apologize.
> 
> But is it possible to take a few desserts with you to the garden to munch on while you wait for the fireworks? I know you can get a go cup, can you take a little go plate?



My tip for this is to bring yourself a small tupperware container with lid or or even two if you have a group of people. That way you can get a plate of desserts, go back to your table and put the desserts in the tupperware container. You can't do it right at the buffet but nobody stopped me from doing it from my seat. Then I went back and grabbed another drink and some napkins and I was all set. 

I'm hoping to get this on July 3rd while I'm there. My husband is coming with me then and he's never done this dessert party before.


----------



## Tigerlulu

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> My tip for this is to bring yourself a small tupperware container with lid or or even two if you have a group of people. That way you can get a plate of desserts, go back to your table and put the desserts in the tupperware container. You can't do it right at the buffet but nobody stopped me from doing it from my seat. Then I went back and grabbed another drink and some napkins and I was all set.
> 
> I'm hoping to get this on July 3rd while I'm there. My husband is coming with me then and he's never done this dessert party before.



I kind of really like this idea! Lol


----------



## Elsaalltheway

following


----------



## fitgirlFL

We did this on Feb 6th and really glad we did. We (two of us) got to the desert party a little later than we would have liked. We decided to ride Pirates with a FP once last time and figured we had lots of time – that slowed us up a bit as there was a slight delay at the ride. Then we didn’t account for fighting through the crowds gathering in the hub. We made it through, but it did slow us down for sure. If we did it again, we’d allow more time to travel to the location as it gets busy in the area beforehand.

We got to the party, checked in, were shown to our table, and were off to get our deserts. We got ice cream sundaes and then each got a plate full of assorted goodies. Also grabbed sparkling cider. Everything was good. The seating area wasn’t crowded at all. Lines at the buffet weren’t bad and moved quick. We didn’t really have time to go back for seconds. Really like the idea of taking a little container for some to-go treats.

When we were done eating, we grabbed some bottles of water and then lined up at the podium. We had to wait to be walked over. We ended up on the back rail and over to the left. At the last minute another group of people came over and, despite there being plenty of empty space, they tried to squeeze into the corner beside us – pretty much forcing us to either be shoulder-to-shoulder with them, or to move over. Once the fireworks started, they actually wandered off to the front. With so much space, I was a bit surprised at them crowding in on us. Guess they were determined to have back rail to the left. But there really was lots and lots of space on the night we went. Then, mid-show, some random guy jumped the fence and entered the party area – I guess the CM’s didn’t notice him entering.

All in all, we had good view. And we were so glad we weren’t out in all the craziness. We had lots of space. We did see the projection show before the fireworks, too. We didn’t stroll over to our spot till about five minutes before it began – so we were happy we didn’t have to spend time staking out a spot.

After the show, we hung around for about twenty minutes or so before heading off to catch the ferry. Overall, we enjoyed it and thought it was money well spent.


----------



## closetmickey

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> My tip for this is to bring yourself a small tupperware container with lid or or even two if you have a group of people. That way you can get a plate of desserts, go back to your table and put the desserts in the tupperware container. You can't do it right at the buffet but nobody stopped me from doing it from my seat. Then I went back and grabbed another drink and some napkins and I was all set.
> 
> I'm hoping to get this on July 3rd while I'm there. My husband is coming with me then and he's never done this dessert party before.



I would like to do this as well as my girls and I would be just as happy not having to give up so much park time to get there 90 min early but am afraid I am going to feel really awkward!


----------



## closetmickey

How late do you think we can arrive to quickly enjoy the desserts and head to Plaza viewing for the show?


----------



## BrandyCheryl

Thanks


----------



## GADisneyDad14

BrandyCheryl said:


> Hi I am not seeing any fireworks on the schedule for April 17-23.  I wanted to book the dessert party.  Sorry if I missed something.  Thanks!



What schedule are you looking at?  

HEA shows up nightly on the WDW website:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/happily-ever-after-fireworks/


----------



## BrandyCheryl

GADisneyDad14 said:


> What schedule are you looking at?
> 
> HEA shows up nightly on the WDW website:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/happily-ever-after-fireworks/


Hi, I think I figured it out.  I was not seeing anything for Terrace reservations, but I did find an opening at Plaza.    Thanks for offering to help.


----------



## Artax

Anyone know if they raise the prices of the MK fireworks dessert party for July 3rd and 4th? really wanting to get the plaza garden view for the 3rd but not sure we would be up for it if they double or triple the price. My mom said she looked into the illumination cruise for the 4th and it was over double the price she paid last september.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Artax said:


> Anyone know if they raise the prices of the MK fireworks dessert party for July 3rd and 4th? really wanting to get the plaza garden view for the 3rd but not sure we would be up for it if they double or triple the price. My mom said she looked into the illumination cruise for the 4th and it was over double the price she paid last september.



While anything is possible, traditionally the dessert parties do not change prices on special nights such as 7/3-7/4 or 12/30-12/31.  While the fireworks themselves might be different/special, the dessert party itself is no different on those evenings.


----------



## TristiK

Is it normal for them to not release dates at this point?  I'm waiting for the first week of June and I'm starting to get nervous something is going on and there won't be a party...


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TristiK said:


> Is it normal for them to not release dates at this point?  I'm waiting for the first week of June and I'm starting to get nervous something is going on and there won't be a party...



It tends to whipsaw in between being bookable at 180 days then falling way off that pattern.  Sometimes 3-4 months in advance.  Really hard to tell when they’ll be added at this point, beyond just speculation.  

Sometimes it means the fireworks schedule isn’t totally set yet, sometimes it could just be Disney’s randomness.  Could also be a change in format, or maybe a price change.   

I’m going with Disney randomness myself, but I guess we’ll see!


----------



## nat8199

Disneytam said:


> Just booked a party for two for March 5. Was kinda surprised when they showed availability today when my husband asked about it. Did we just get lucky with a cancelation or maybe the crowds will be low that week? We were last at the MK the first week of November and the HEA crowd was down right scary which is the reason I thought to look up the party for our semi last minute trip. So if anyone is looking there are still openings.



I just booked for March 4th and there were tons of openings.  I am hoping that is a sign of lower crowds than have been reported the last few weeks!


----------



## Really_Goofy_Daddy

Artax said:


> Anyone know if they raise the prices of the MK fireworks dessert party for July 3rd and 4th? really wanting to get the plaza garden view for the 3rd but not sure we would be up for it if they double or triple the price. My mom said she looked into the illumination cruise for the 4th and it was over double the price she paid last september.



Can't speak in regards to the desert party - but YES... the fireworks cruises have a PREMIUM price double the regular price on 3rd & 4th of July. I shared one several years ago with another family and we did not realize the price was double and each paid the equivalent of the regular price. So there is a very good chance that there will be an added charge for the dessert party on the 3rd and 4th....


----------



## JuneChickie

I'm still waiting for July 3rd and 4th ,, and so worried I'll miss when and if they do open these
up


----------



## Really_Goofy_Daddy

JuneChickie said:


> I'm still waiting for July 3rd and 4th ,, and so worried I'll miss when and if they do open these
> up



Me too... Honestly it’s the only way I will go in MK on the 4th... it’s a mad house!


----------



## TristiK

Was anyone able to check today, Stitch ate my page


----------



## Wdw1015

TristiK said:


> Was anyone able to check today, Stitch ate my page


Still not open


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TristiK said:


> Was anyone able to check today, Stitch ate my page



Still nothing past 5/27 on my end.


----------



## bmahokie

The wait continues!


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Got my BOG dinner reservation today

Can we have this now please?

Thank you.


----------



## bellelinus

I've been looking for Star Wars dessert party for June 3 and was just able to book it online. Looks like things are opening up for June.


----------



## Aishaahm

Yes, I am waiting for a July 16th Star Wars Dessert party spot and I can see where they have opened up until June 30th (opening of TSL). I really hope they don't decided to hold off on dessert parties for the month of July at HS because we are surprising our son for his 10th birthday and his only request for our next Disney trip in general was to do the Star Wars dessert party.....

***Just looked at dates for HEA and they are still stopping at May 27th


----------



## GADisneyDad14

And still no 5/28+ dates.....


----------



## jimim

Thanks. Was just coming here to check in.


----------



## ml sumner

GADisneyDad14 said:


> And still no 5/28+ dates.....



Thanks for checking for us!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Kewz1

JuneChickie said:


> checking back also ,,
> 
> I keep looking everyday in hopes for July
> 
> any clue as to why they are holding off ?



No idea but they haven't released Food and Wine dates/info yet either. I get to make my ADRs on March 20 and I'm really hoping all this stuff is released before that.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

I really wish they will give us the dates already. I'm so tired of stalking the site!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

CookieandOatmeal said:


> I really wish they will give us the dates already. I'm so tired of stalking the site!


The bounce back was already slim. I excpect this to be even slimmer, but shuold hear something in the next 45 days.


----------



## TristiK

This is really getting irritating. This is the last thing I need to get nailed down for our trip and I hate having things up in the air.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

And we wait....   

At least the good news is the risk of the Plaza Garden version selling out right away is low....


----------



## HatboxHaint

Anyone know if you can take a plate of food with you into the garden?


----------



## iujen94

HatboxHaint said:


> Anyone know if you can take a plate of food with you into the garden?



The plates they give you are “real,” so I don’t think they’d let you take them off of the terrace. When we went this past week, my son wasn’t super hungry so I let him take 4-5 little desserts with him on a napkin and no one said a word. We also took extra bottles of water with us into the garden.


----------



## SaintsManiac

HatboxHaint said:


> Anyone know if you can take a plate of food with you into the garden?





We didn't take a plate, but we did have a napkin with a few things on it. We walked ourselves over to the viewing area, but no one said anything to us as we left.


----------



## HatboxHaint

SaintsManiac said:


> We didn't take a plate, but we did have a napkin with a few things on it. We walked ourselves over to the viewing area, but no one said anything to us as we left.


that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Melissa Messina

GADisneyDad14 said:


> And we wait....
> 
> At least the good news is the risk of the Plaza Garden version selling out right away is low....


So…has anyone heard of a possible reason for the delayed ADR openings. I’m going late August and really want this for our trip.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Melissa Messina said:


> So…has anyone heard of a possible reason for the delayed ADR openings. I’m going late August and really want this for our trip.



Hi @Melissa Messina -  to the DIS!

Hard to say just why they do it this way.  It happens from time to time.  I tend to think it has to do with the fireworks schedule not being solidified, but that’s just speculation on my part.  Disney has tinkered with the HEA times currently on the schedule for the summer (for example, 9:15 in July vs 9 last year)... so maybe there’s something up there that needs to stop moving around before dessert party times are finalized.  

But again, just speculation from an outside observer.


----------



## Melissa Messina

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hi @Melissa Messina -  to the DIS!
> 
> Hard to say just why they do it this way.  It happens from time to time.  I tend to think it has to do with the fireworks schedule not being solidified, but that’s just speculation on my part.  Disney has tinkered with the HEA times currently on the schedule for the summer (for example, 9:15 in July vs 9 last year)... so maybe there’s something up there that needs to stop moving around before dessert party times are finalized.
> 
> But again, just speculation from an outside observer.


Thanks for the info and the welcome . I’m glad I found this forum, seems like I’ll be in good company checking daily!!


----------



## suzismini

I have been faithfully checking every day since Dec. 18.  There are so many of us waiting now that I feel like the site will crash when it finally does open up!


----------



## Meglen

suzismini said:


> I have been faithfully checking every day since Dec. 18.  There are so many of us waiting now that I feel like the site will crash when it finally does open up!


Indeed!! I have never done something everyday for this long before. If only my want for this dessert party was as good as going to the gym. Lol.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I know they aren’t related, but the FEA/Illuminations dessert party got some dates (for April) added today.  Maybe something with HEA/MK will shake loose this week!


----------



## SaintsManiac

I'll just be over here waiting for 9/1.


----------



## Melissa Messina

SaintsManiac said:


> I'll just be over here waiting for 9/1.


And me for 8/30. Just need to say again…I’m so glad I found you guys. It’s good to know I’m not the only one willing to check everyday for amazing Disney Magic!


----------



## ktate82

JuneChickie said:


> I'm still waiting for July 3rd and 4th ,, and so worried I'll miss when and if they do open these
> up


Add me to that list too....


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Do you get a refund if the fireworks are canceled for these due to weather?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ITALIANNYC said:


> Do you get a refund if the fireworks are canceled for these due to weather?



MK fireworks are very, very rarely cancelled.  A delay is far more likely than an all-out cancellation.  

Technically, the dessert party is non refundable and the disclaimers say that fireworks are not guaranteed.  That’s what you ‘should’ expect if things go bad.  

That being said, if all heck breaks lose, fireworks are cancelled, and it’s a mess of an evening in the MK, it might not be a bad idea to stop by Guest Relations on your way out.


----------



## LizzyS

I know this thread is more for the Plaza Garden viewing area party, but we did the sit down, Tomorrowland Terrace version on February 26th and we absolutely loved it.  This was actually the first time that we'd caught one of Disney's fireworks shows (either we couldn't make it that long at DLR or we were ready to go and they got canceled) ever and it was our 9th wedding anniversary, so this made it pretty special to us.  Tinkerbell flew right over our heads!  I also thought the desserts were pretty darn good, tbh.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

LizzyS said:


> I know this thread is more for the Plaza Garden viewing area party, but we did the sit down, Tomorrowland Terrace version on February 26th and we absolutely loved it.  This was actually the first time that we'd caught one of Disney's fireworks shows (either we couldn't make it that long at DLR or we were ready to go and they got canceled) ever and it was our 9th wedding anniversary, so this made it pretty special to us.  Tinkerbell flew right over our heads!  I also thought the desserts were pretty darn good, tbh.


I think this is for both actually.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

LizzyS said:


> I know this thread is more for the Plaza Garden viewing area party, but we did the sit down, Tomorrowland Terrace version on February 26th and we absolutely loved it.  This was actually the first time that we'd caught one of Disney's fireworks shows (either we couldn't make it that long at DLR or we were ready to go and they got canceled) ever and it was our 9th wedding anniversary, so this made it pretty special to us.  Tinkerbell flew right over our heads!  I also thought the desserts were pretty darn good, tbh.



Cool, thanks for reporting in!  We tend to see so few reports from the seated version these days.  

Mind if I ask some Qs?  How did they have the tables set up on your night... all along the rail?  Were there some double-stacked?  How was your view and/or did you have to move when it started? 

Thanks!


----------



## LizzyS

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Cool, thanks for reporting in!  We tend to see so few reports from the seated version these days.
> 
> Mind if I ask some Qs?  How did they have the tables set up on your night... all along the rail?  Were there some double-stacked?  How was your view and/or did you have to move when it started?
> 
> Thanks!



No problem at all!

We were pretty far to the right on the rail and it seemed to me that the tables for 2 were right on the rail and parties of 4 or 5 were seated a row back, but no one had an issue seeing the show from their position whatsoever.  So, yes, they are double-stacked, but not in a cramped way or in any way that would obstruct the second row's view of the show.  You just stay at your table the whole time, so there is no moving whatsoever after you are assigned your table.

They even gave every table a bag of what looked like generic red M&Ms, haha.  I haven't gotten into those yet as they are still packed in my suitcase.


----------



## Rschall

Hello everyone. It seems there are two parties? Does anyone have a recommendation as to which one would be better for a party with a person using a wheelchair? We are hoping to have as stress-free a night as possible


----------



## LizzyS

Rschall said:


> Hello everyone. It seems there are two parties? Does anyone have a recommendation as to which one would be better for a party with a person using a wheelchair? We are hoping to have as stress-free a night as possible



Honestly, the Tomorrowland Terrace version I did would be pretty stress free as you don't have to move after you're seated and I think the buffet area would be easily accessible with a wheelchair.  Please note that it costs $20 more per person than the Plaza Garden party, however.


----------



## dboughner

LizzyS said:


> No problem at all!
> 
> We were pretty far to the right on the rail and it seemed to me that the tables for 2 were right on the rail and parties of 4 or 5 were seated a row back, but no one had an issue seeing the show from their position whatsoever.  So, yes, they are double-stacked, but not in a cramped way or in any way that would obstruct the second row's view of the show.  You just stay at your table the whole time, so there is no moving whatsoever after you are assigned your table.
> 
> They even gave every table a bag of what looked like generic red M&Ms, haha.  I haven't gotten into those yet as they are still packed in my suitcase.



How was your view of the projections? Did you feel like you missed out at all with that?


----------



## famgel

dboughner said:


> How was your view of the projections? Did you feel like you missed out at all with that?





dboughner said:


> How was your view of the projections? Did you feel like you missed out at all with that?


following


----------



## Dan Murphy

dboughner said:


> How was your view of the projections? Did you feel like you missed out at all with that?


We've done both over the years.  Felt the plaza was significantly better viewing than the terrace.


----------



## Melissa Messina

Another day of waiting…I called and checked online. Anyone have some pixie dust or Bob Iger’s phone number?


----------



## Melissy9

Can someone please confirm timelines for me and help me figure out when I should actually head to the Garden Viewing party this Saturday?  My reservation says 6:45, which I know is super early.  I guess I would like to get there in time to enjoy a few deserts before being escorted to the viewing area...HEA is listed to begin at 7:55 pm, OUAT 8:45 and the Electrical Water Pageant at 10:35.  I guess we could try to do an attraction or two near by beforehand?  Any suggestions?  We have a FP for SM earlier in the day, perhaps I can try to another one for Buzz or?  Any help is greatly appreciated!  P.S.  This review was amazing and solidified my choice to cancel CRT close to fireworks time and change it to the viewing party!


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Melissa Messina said:


> Another day of waiting…I called and checked online. Anyone have some pixie dust or Bob Iger’s phone number?



Bob Iger is to busy reading Marvel Comic books and thinking of more ways to include it in Disney. Sigh


----------



## LizzyS

dboughner said:


> How was your view of the projections? Did you feel like you missed out at all with that?



Honestly, no.  I know folks say the trees obscure the bottom part of the castle and they do, but I didn't feel like I was missing out on too much of them.


----------



## Rschall

LizzyS said:


> Honestly, the Tomorrowland Terrace version I did would be pretty stress free as you don't have to move after you're seated and I think the buffet area would be easily accessible with a wheelchair.  Please note that it costs $20 more per person than the Plaza Garden party, however.



Thank you so much. It sounds like that one would be best for us then


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Just checked this morning and still no dates in June. C'mon Disney! I just want to give you more of my money!!


----------



## MonaMN

We were at the party with plaza viewing last Sunday.  While the desserts were ok (some were good, some were meh), the view and lack of stress was worth it.  We got there at 6:45, had some desserts and POG (made my kid so happy), then headed out to the plaza. Other than it being chilly, it was great.  We just sat and enjoyed the atmosphere while waiting for HEA (we were tuckered our so just sitting in a quiet place was great).


----------



## Melissa Messina

MonaMN said:


> We were at the party with plaza viewing last Sunday.  While the desserts were ok (some were good, some were meh), the view and lack of stress was worth it.  We got there at 6:45, had some desserts and POG (made my kid so happy), then headed out to the plaza. Other than it being chilly, it was great.  We just sat and enjoyed the atmosphere while waiting for HEA (we were tuckered our so just sitting in a quiet place was great).


I’m so glad to hear that. That’s exactly what I want for our last night before we head off to the Disney Dream now if they would just open up the dates past May I could stop obsessing over this and move on to obsessing about the best touring plans and FP+ selections. Wish me luck for my HEA.


----------



## ChimCher-ee

I was never interested in fireworks dessert parties before. Then I read a detailed report that inspired me to try it on my next (solo) trip, in July. I had already planned my park days, though, so I even called and added an extra day to make room for it.

Now I'm following like a crazy person, to get the event that inspired an extra MK day!

(I know, I haven't made FPs yet and so could easily have moved around some things and shifted some ADRs, but that would've messed with the movie in my head that is Summer Vacation 2018. And I spend so much time imagining it that it's easier to add to than to change!)


----------



## MonaMN

Melissa Messina said:


> I’m so glad to hear that. That’s exactly what I want for our last night before we head off to the Disney Dream now if they would just open up the dates past May I could stop obsessing over this and move on to obsessing about the best touring plans and FP+ selections. Wish me luck for my HEA.


That is exactly what we did - ended at MK and headed on the cruise in the morning!


----------



## Paul Rodgers

Hey! This could be a temporary thing... or not (speculation because of the dates not going past May), but I tried going onto the page today for both Garden and Terrace, and neither was popping up on WDW's website. When I googled it and accessed it that way, it said that Stitch ate the page. Umm?


----------



## Paul Rodgers

Paul Rodgers said:


> Hey! This could be a temporary thing... or not (speculation because of the dates not going past May), but I tried going onto the page today for both Garden and Terrace, and neither was popping up on WDW's website. When I googled it and accessed it that way, it said that Stitch ate the page. Umm?


JK Now it's working since I posted that thread


----------



## Sarahraegraham

Paul Rodgers said:


> JK Now it's working since I posted that thread


I was having issues with finding all the dessert parties and dining packages on the site. Shrug


----------



## Disneytam

Just wanted to give a quick review of our Plaza Dessert party on Monday evening. We walked in around 6:45 for fireworks that started at 7:55. The food spread was nice and we we're happy to see some fruit and cheeses out as well as all the sweets. Because we arrived so early we we're seated right next to the rail so we enjoyed some people watching while we ate. Also a photo pass photographer was walking around taking photos. Around 7:30 or so we asked a CM to take us down to the garden where another photographer was taking more photos. Lots of room to move around and the view was wonderful, made even better by the fact that no one was shoving me or stomping on my feet. After the show we walked out of the gate closest to the Tomorrow land side and went down the backside of main Street coming out by Tony's. We walked out to a waiting bus and we we're in our room at the BWI before 9 o'clock. That made it more than worth it for us!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Disneytam said:


> Just wanted to give a quick review of our Plaza Dessert party on Monday evening. We walked in around 6:45 for fireworks that started at 7:55. The food spread was nice and we we're happy to see some fruit and cheeses out as well as all the sweets. Because we arrived so early we we're seated right next to the rail so we enjoyed some people watching while we ate. Also a photo pass photographer was walking around taking photos. Around 7:30 or so we asked a CM to take us down to the garden where another photographer was taking more photos. Lots of room to move around and the view was wonderful, made even better by the fact that no one was shoving me or stomping on my feet. After the show we walked out of the gate closest to the Tomorrow land side and went down the backside of main Street coming out by Tony's. We walked out to a waiting bus and we we're in our room at the BWI before 9 o'clock. That made it more than worth it for us!!



Hi @Disneytam! 

Sounds like you had a great night!  I haven't experienced the Photopass photographers being there before, that's really cool!  

Hope you enjoyed the rest of your trip as well.


----------



## Disneytam

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hi @Disneytam!
> 
> Sounds like you had a great night!  I haven't experienced the Photopass photographers being there before, that's really cool!
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the rest of your trip as well.


The photo pass photographers were out in full force this trip! The woman taking photos in the garden had a sign for you to hold up as well. We liked that one so much that I used it as my Facebook photo. I think we have well over 200 photos for the short 5 day trip and we certainly didn't stop at every one we saw!

Thank you for your review of the party. That's what convinced me to book it. I wouldn't do it every trip but it was a really nice treat for us and we will do it again I'm sure.


----------



## WaterLinds

Melissy9 said:


> Can someone please confirm timelines for me and help me figure out when I should actually head to the Garden Viewing party this Saturday?  My reservation says 6:45, which I know is super early.  I guess I would like to get there in time to enjoy a few deserts before being escorted to the viewing area...HEA is listed to begin at 7:55 pm, OUAT 8:45 and the Electrical Water Pageant at 10:35.  I guess we could try to do an attraction or two near by beforehand?  Any suggestions?  We have a FP for SM earlier in the day, perhaps I can try to another one for Buzz or?  Any help is greatly appreciated!  P.S.  This review was amazing and solidified my choice to cancel CRT close to fireworks time and change it to the viewing party!



I don't see a reply here already, but it sounds like you went last night so I'm probably too late to be helpful!

If anyone else is following along for other nights, you don't have to show up right at the start time, so yeah, enjoying a few nearby rides is a great idea. We did Buzz beforehand our night--we had FPs for it, and I'm glad we did it, because the next day when we tried again the FP line was insane and we skipped it.

I thinks we showed up about 7:10-7:15? I heard the CMs mentioned after we checked in that they were only expecting one more party, so most people did go earlier than that! But that gave us plenty of time to eat all the sugar we could and still make it over to the garden around 7:45. Yes, lots of people were ahead of us in the garden, but there's so much space there for the number of party attendees that it wasn't a problem at all. We plopped down in the grass and had a great, relaxing viewpoint. Honestly, my son was so excited I don't think he could have handled sitting around the garden before the show started for much longer! It was a constant "is it time yet? How much longer?" countdown.


----------



## AuroraMeansDawn

FWIW - I don’t know if I was just lucky but I booked it about three weeks ago and we went last Thursday. I had no idea it was difficult. I just called and booked it on the first try. 

It was pretty chilly and windy and it was nice to be sheltered. I had read the posts here and it was pretty much as described. We enjoyed being away from the insane crowds (35 minutes for the People Mover level crowds) and we checked in at 6:55 and enjoyed some fruit and cheese and bits of goodness.


We loved the space and time to relax and the took to go coffee and headed to be led the garden at about 7:40 for 7:55 Fireworks. Of course I didn’t have my heart set on a spot - we just were glad to not be staking our a spot hours ahead of time in the cold. 

We were to the far left by the rail, had plenty of room. Maybe the cold was a factor? I’ve never seen HEA and I was slack jawed and amazed. I love Wishes and had seen it half a dozen plus times or so and this blew me away. If I missed lower projections I didn’t know if and it was still astounding. We were all given that Wow Moment and it was spectacular. 

Hope it goes that smoothly for y’all. Have a magical day!


----------



## Meglen

Still waiting


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Meglen said:


> Still waiting


----------



## dbenlee

First off, GADisneyDad14, thanks for your wonderful report and keeping up this thread.  Your in depth report with pictures and others added information and reports helped us decide to do the Garden viewing party last October.  We have now decided to do the Terrace party and were just able to secure a reservation during the week after Easter (persistence pays off, keep checking back, sometimes you get lucky!)  Check in for the party begins at 8 pm and we have FP for SDMT which begins at 7:40 pm.  DW loves SDMT, me not so much.  My question is, is it possible for me to check in while she is riding SDMT and the she joins me at Tomorrowland Terrace or do we have to both be there to check in?  Thanks for any help and information.


----------



## gap2368

dbenlee said:


> First off, GADisneyDad14, thanks for your wonderful report and keeping up this thread.  Your in depth report with pictures and others added information and reports helped us decide to do the Garden viewing party last October.  We have now decided to do the Terrace party and were just able to secure a reservation during the week after Easter (persistence pays off, keep checking back, sometimes you get lucky!)  Check in for the party begins at 8 pm and we have FP for SDMT which begins at 7:40 pm.  DW loves SDMT, me not so much.  My question is, is it possible for me to check in while she is riding SDMT and the she joins me at Tomorrowland Terrace or do we have to both be there to check in?  Thanks for any help and information.




She can ride 7DMT 5 minutes before your FP time, this way she can be off the ride before your check-in time or very close to it. Just giving you another option


----------



## chris benton

I'm going to read thru this thread later, 39pp, well...I'll TRY.

Question:
Mom, dad, and 9 yr old. It'll probably be our last trip to WDW unless Star Wars Land is incredible, and we get the itch. With the 9 yr old, how is viewing for the plaza garden? I kinda want mom and 9yr old to have no issue with views. I'm guessing that the amount of ppl will have a lot to do with it. Both are a little on the petite side of the spectrum. Should we pony up for the seated party, or would the views from the plaza garden be just fine? Opinions?


----------



## iujen94

chris benton said:


> I'm going to read thru this thread later, 39pp, well...I'll TRY.
> 
> Question:
> Mom, dad, and 9 yr old. It'll probably be our last trip to WDW unless Star Wars Land is incredible, and we get the itch. With the 9 yr old, how is viewing for the plaza garden? I kinda want mom and 9yr old to have no issue with views. I'm guessing that the amount of ppl will have a lot to do with it. Both are a little on the petite side of the spectrum. Should we pony up for the seated party, or would the views from the plaza garden be just fine? Opinions?



Plaza garden views are awesome because...everyone sits!!  Yay!!  At least when we went that was the case. We had our little peanut 11 year old with us, and he had no issues at all. It was great.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

iujen94 said:


> Plaza garden views are awesome because...everyone sits!!  Yay!!  At least when we went that was the case. We had our little peanut 11 year old with us, and he had no issues at all. It was great.


We’ve been to 2 of them, and at one people say and at the other they stood :facepalm: DH and I were in scooters and sat at the very back of the area so thad we were out of people’s way and some moron decides to come and stand right in our way. Turns around, sees us and then just turns back around. We had to stand up to see right. So I think it just depends


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Yeah - standing or sitting in the Plaza Garden will definitely vary in my experience - I have done both.  I would plan on standing for the show and if you get lucky and you can end up sitting, bonus.  It usually has to do with the total variability of what people do in your immediate vicinity.


----------



## Melissa Messina

I have a question about once you check in…can part or all of the party leave and ride a ride then come back?


----------



## iujen94

Melissa Messina said:


> I have a question about once you check in…can part or all of the party leave and ride a ride then come back?



Yes - you’re given wristbands and just need to show those when you return.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Melissa Messina said:


> I have a question about once you check in…can part or all of the party leave and ride a ride then come back?



I agree with @Melissa Messina - you can leave and come back.


----------



## AuroraMeansDawn

Melissa Messina said:


> I have a question about once you check in…can part or all of the party leave and ride a ride then come back?



Absolutely- we did the party last Thursday and they gave us a wristband and said “if you need to leave the party this will let you back in.”  And my husband ran over to Adventureland to look for a new pirate hat for our upcoming Disney Cruise and got back in w his wristband.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I went out to the bathroom and grabbed a snack and went back in


----------



## Abbey1

If you wanted to ensure a spot at the railing, would you have to head to the viewing area almost immediately after the party begins?


----------



## JayhawkFans

Woo Hoo .. glad to learn of this watch party spot .  DH surprised us with news that we DO get to return to WDW for the 10th year in a row.  DD and I did the dessert party last Fall and want to experience it with DH in July - early August.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Abbey1 said:


> If you wanted to ensure a spot at the railing, would you have to head to the viewing area almost immediately after the party begins?



IMHO, I think that would be overkill.  Crowd behavior can be highly variable on any given night so it’s really hard to be totally specific, but you don’t see people really squatting that early just to get a spot either on the front of back rail.  It’s a more casual pace.


----------



## Araminta18

do they normally release these at the 180+10 dates?  or how far in advance do they release the dates normally?


----------



## Peter Brown

I have reservations for the Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing...  Can I bring a tripod to the Plaza Viewing Area?


----------



## Abbey1

GADisneyDad14 said:


> IMHO, I think that would be overkill.  Crowd behavior can be highly variable on any given night so it’s really hard to be totally specific, but you don’t see people really squatting that early just to get a spot either on the front of back rail.  It’s a more casual pace.



Great, thanks! We are considering booking this, but I’d really like to be at the railing (without waiting there from the start).


----------



## mamasha

GADisneyDad14 said:


> IMHO, I think that would be overkill.  Crowd behavior can be highly variable on any given night so it’s really hard to be totally specific, but you don’t see people really squatting that early just to get a spot either on the front of back rail.  It’s a more casual pace.


Thanks GADisneydad for this awesome thread!!! HiroMYhero suggested I come over to read about the plaza viewing dessert party and I learned so much.  We attended this past Sunday party.  We checked in about 820 for 9 fireworks.  They brought us to a nice table. I was surprised that there were chairs.  For some reason I thought we’d have to stand at high tops. Maybe I got it confused with the party in Hollywood Studios.  Anyway,  most people were had already made their way to lawn so we had pretty much the dessert area to ourselves.  My favorite was the cheesecake!
Omg the view from the plaza was dead center with no jockeying 15 minutes out.  So I definitely recommend trying it if you haven’t done it.  I took a spot back against rail but It was really weird because one half sat and other half stood???? 
We were really lucky because Sunday was our only mild night of the vacation.  I stayed at the Polynesian so I had watched the fireworks almost every night from the resort prior to the party.  I can honestly say you will be blown away when you see it from the plaza.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mamasha said:


> Thanks GADisneydad for this awesome thread!!! HiroMYhero suggested I come over to read about the plaza viewing dessert party and I learned so much.  We attended this past Sunday party.  We checked in about 820 for 9 fireworks.  They brought us to a nice table. I was surprised that there were chairs.  For some reason I thought we’d have to stand at high tops. Maybe I got it confused with the party in Hollywood Studios.  Anyway,  most people were had already made their way to lawn so we had pretty much the dessert area to ourselves.  My favorite was the cheesecake!
> Omg the view from the plaza was dead center with no jockeying 15 minutes out.  So I definitely recommend trying it if you haven’t done it.  I took a spot back against rail but It was really weird because one half sat and other half stood????
> We were really lucky because Sunday was our only mild night of the vacation.  I stayed at the Polynesian so I had watched the fireworks almost every night from the resort prior to the party.  I can honestly say you will be blown away when you see it from the plaza.



Thanks for the note and for the mini-review.  Sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## jaysmom4285

Peter Brown said:


> I have reservations for the Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing...  Can I bring a tripod to the Plaza Viewing Area?



I have to say that I haven't done this myself.  But, in an earlier post in another thread about the plaza garden viewing area, a couple people said they used tripods and set them up against the back railing, so they wouldn't be in anyone's way.  As I recall, no one objected.


----------



## jaysmom4285

Abbey1 said:


> If you wanted to ensure a spot at the railing, would you have to head to the viewing area almost immediately after the party begins?



I would agree that there's no need to go over that soon.  From our experience, and from what others have said, the area isn't that crowded, and there's room to move around and find a good spot.  Some stand at the front rail, and some sit at the front rail, so you could see over them.  If you go over somewhat early - maybe 20-30 minutes - you should be able to get a good spot.  And honestly it isn't necessary to stand at the front rail to see well.  We often lean against the back railing.  The fireworks and projections are high enough to see over anyone who is standing at the front rail.  For children, it would be another story, but people are usually very good about letting children get up front.


----------



## Dan Murphy

jaysmom4285 said:


> it isn't necessary to stand at the front rail to see well. We often lean against the back railing.


Agreed.  Most people on this thread, myself included, feel the back rail gives the very best viewing, adults and kids alike.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Back row life = best life.


----------



## Doug5984

If going with a toddler would it be better to do the garden viewing or the terrace seating.  I’m ok being slightly off center, mainly want to make sure my daughter can see it without having to hold her the entire show.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Time to guess the date booking opens.

I believe after careful consideration that booking will begin on Easter.

Thank you


----------



## hiroMYhero

Doug5984 said:


> If going with a toddler would it be better to do the garden viewing or the terrace seating.  I’m ok being slightly off center, mainly want to make sure my daughter can see it without having to hold her the entire show.


Doug, you’ve been moved to the current MK dessert party thread with up to date info.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Dan Murphy said:


> Agreed.  Most people on this thread, myself included, feel the back rail gives the very best viewing, adults and kids alike.



Don’t you chance a bunch of people standing in direct view of you, esp the really tall ones?


----------



## Tall Todd

ITALIANNYC said:


> Don’t you chance a bunch of people standing in direct view of you, esp the really tall ones?



This hasn't been my experience, but I'm 6'8''.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Doug5984 said:


> If going with a toddler would it be better to do the garden viewing or the terrace seating.  I’m ok being slightly off center, mainly want to make sure my daughter can see it without having to hold her the entire show.



That’s a tough call.  In the Plaza Garden, sometimes you get lucky and people stay seated but most of the time everyone stands.  If standing, you’re more than likely going to need to pick her up so she can see. 

When we took DD then 2 last summer, we sat at the back rail so I had something to ‘lean’ on and picked her up.  It was fine, we weren’t blocking anyone, she could see, etc.  Cons are I had to hold her for 18 minutes, and it was like 90 degrees and 100% humidity.  

We did really enjoy having the grassy space to ‘run around’ before the show and let the kids get the wiggles out.  It kept them busy until show time. 

But if you’re at all concerned, go with the seated version.  The angle is not as good and your view of the castle projections is generally inferior, but it can still be a good show from there too.  

Personally, I’d go with the Plaza - but I could ultimately go either way.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## totallytigger

Peter Brown said:


> I have reservations for the Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing...  Can I bring a tripod to the Plaza Viewing Area?



Yes—my daughter did this in Jan. FYI though—people will stand in front of you—even if you ask them nicely to not block the camera. So keep this in mind when choosing a spot to set up.


----------



## bmahokie

Tall Todd said:


> This hasn't been my experience, but I'm 6'8''.



Can I sit on your shoulders next time? I run about 210 but promise to stay very still!


----------



## wgeo

So is there any hope of actually being able to book for the week of July 4th?  Or do they get reserved in the first minute or so that they go live?

Also, does anyone know if Disney charges more for the parties on those nights?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

wgeo said:


> So is there any hope of actually being able to book for the week of July 4th?  Or do they get reserved in the first minute or so that they go live?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if Disney charges more for the parties on those nights?



No, Disney doesn’t charge more on special nights like that. 

The Tomorrowland Terrace version is always subject to selling out quickly because it has a very small headcount. 

The Plaza Garden one has a lot more capacity so is not prone to selling out ASAP.  Times like 7/4 are likely going to put more ‘pressure’ to book early - but it’s not going to be a “sell out in a day” type of situation, generally speaking.  I personally wouldn’t stress too much, just pay attention to when booking becomes available.

Just thinking back to NYE, there was availability even really close to those days, if not day of.


----------



## tobikaye

wgeo said:


> So is there any hope of actually being able to book for the week of July 4th?  Or do they get reserved in the first minute or so that they go live?



I am going in two weeks on Easter and I just got a reservation yesterday despite nothing showing for the last few days since I booked.  I would suggest just that you keep looking occasionally.


----------



## wgeo

GADisneyDad14 said:


> No, Disney doesn’t charge more on special nights like that.
> 
> The Tomorrowland Terrace version is always subject to selling out quickly because it has a very small headcount.
> 
> The Plaza Garden one has a lot more capacity so is not prone to selling out ASAP.  Times like 7/4 are likely going to put more ‘pressure’ to book early - but it’s not going to be a “sell out in a day” type of situation, generally speaking.  I personally wouldn’t stress too much, just pay attention to when booking becomes available.
> 
> Just thinking back to NYE, there was availability even really close to those days, if not day of.



Thank you so much, very helpful.

Hopefully not too far off topic - but do you know if they show HEA on the 3rd and 4th of July?  Or is it an entirely different show?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

wgeo said:


> Thank you so much, very helpful.
> 
> Hopefully not too far off topic - but do you know if they show HEA on the 3rd and 4th of July?  Or is it an entirely different show?



Not OT at all.  Historically, they don’t run HEA on 7/3 and 7/4, it’s a special show called:  “Disney’s Celebrate America! A Fourth of July Concert in the Sky”

It’s a “360 degree show” meaning they use the traditional fireworks launch points, the “180 degree” ones used for MNSSHP and MVMCP fireworks, and the Seven Seas Lagoon.  It’s a really cool show, although my one gripe with it is that it’s a bit short. 

One thing I am not totally sure about is if they had a dessert party last year on those dates.  I ‘think’ they did, although not 100% sure.  I know they had dessert parties for 12/30 and 12/31 (since I was there), just can’t remember for 7/3 and 7/4.  I’m sure someone else around here knows.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## tiffne

I thought I'd put this in here instead of starting a new thread, hope it's somewhat on-topic! 
Thanks to the Touringplans reservation finder I've snagged an ADR at BOG for 6:20... but will that be enough time to get us to the dessert party by 7:45?

Not that I've booked the party yet... still waiting for June to open...


----------



## GADisneyDad14

tiffne said:


> I thought I'd put this in here instead of starting a new thread, hope it's somewhat on-topic!
> Thanks to the Touringplans reservation finder I've snagged an ADR at BOG for 6:20... but will that be enough time to get us to the dessert party by 7:45?
> 
> Not that I've booked the party yet... still waiting for June to open...



Seems OK to me, although may be too rushed for some folks.  You don’t have to be at the dessert party early or even on time.  Frankly, I like going a bit later (although that won’t appeal to everyone).  

Figure you’re seated at 6:30ish (could be later), hour for the meal, 5-10 minutes to walk to the Tomorrowland Terrace.  

Probably a lot of food back to back, but seems doable.  

Have fun!


----------



## Dan Murphy

ITALIANNYC said:


> Don’t you chance a bunch of people standing in direct view of you, esp the really tall ones?


Not at all. The space is large. And with the sight lines to the huge castle and fireworks canvas, no problem viewing it all from the back. Best views.


----------



## sanapp

Has anyone done the Terrace Seating party as a solo traveler.  I am planning my first solo trip.  I have never done a dessert party before as DD was never interested.  I am trying to add some different things in to this trip.


----------



## Lsdolphin

sanapp said:


> Has anyone done the Terrace Seating party as a solo traveler.  I am planning my first solo trip.  I have never done a dessert party before as DD was never interested.  I am trying to add some different things in to this trip.




I actually did this last summer and was very disappointed.  I was there way early and right at front of line there were only 2 parties ahead of me.  When I entered I was shown to a table in the 2nd row.  I asked to be moved to a table in front row next to the wall and to the far left where the view was not blocked by trees.  I was informed that those tables were reserved for parties of four people.  I told the CM that I had paid for 2 people and arrived extra early and was also losing the money for the 2nd person and I should at least get a table of my choice like the parties who were invited to choose their tables.  She finally moved to a table by the wall that was blocked by trees and sure enough they began seating parties of 2 right where I had asked to be seated!  So my advice to you is to insist on the table you want.  I attended a Plaza Garden party during a subsequent visit and felt the viewing area was much better although there is no seating.


----------



## jimim

guys.  just tried to check summer availability and i can't even find it now? is it gone? i know dates only went out to may 28th for months now.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jimim said:


> guys.  just tried to check summer availability and i can't even find it now? is it gone? i know dates only went out to may 28th for months now.



You mean the page itself?  It’s still there for me.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

jimim said:


> guys.  just tried to check summer availability and i can't even find it now? is it gone? i know dates only went out to may 28th for months now.


This is what the whole thing is for, all of us waiting for this to come available so we can let others know. Some of us have been waiting over a month to just get the first or second week in June, the dates have not changed in months.


----------



## jimim

GADisneyDad14 said:


> You mean the page itself?  It’s still there for me.


ya i coudn't pull it up anymore when i searched for dessert party like i used to?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jimim said:


> ya i coudn't pull it up anymore when i searched for dessert party like i used to?



Ahh, yes, I see that.  I have it bookmarked and that page still exists.  None of the dessert parties appear to be coming up on search.  Must be doing something behind the scenes.


----------



## Wdw1015

Do you think they aren’t posting past the May dates yet due to a price increase? I sure hope not.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Wdw1015 said:


> Do you think they aren’t posting past the May dates yet due to a price increase? I sure hope not.



Well, prices on a lot of other things have been going up... so I’d be foolish to say “no.”  But, TBD of course.  I think it’s possible, but just guessing.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

The only fireworks party or anything now is for the pirates, nothing for any Desert package at any parks, no Frozen, no Star Wars, nothing, All of them are gone from the site.


----------



## Doug5984

GADisneyDad14 said:


> That’s a tough call.  In the Plaza Garden, sometimes you get lucky and people stay seated but most of the time everyone stands.  If standing, you’re more than likely going to need to pick her up so she can see.
> 
> When we took DD then 2 last summer, we sat at the back rail so I had something to ‘lean’ on and picked her up.  It was fine, we weren’t blocking anyone, she could see, etc.  Cons are I had to hold her for 18 minutes, and it was like 90 degrees and 100% humidity.
> 
> We did really enjoy having the grassy space to ‘run around’ before the show and let the kids get the wiggles out.  It kept them busy until show time.
> 
> But if you’re at all concerned, go with the seated version.  The angle is not as good and your view of the castle projections is generally inferior, but it can still be a good show from there too.
> 
> Personally, I’d go with the Plaza - but I could ultimately go either way.
> 
> Hope that helps!




Very good info - thank you.

We really wanted to do it on a Saturday night (park typically busier so don't have to camp out as long), which is also my wife's birthday so it would be a nice little treat.   The terrace wasn't available on that night, so our decision was pretty much made for us.  Hopefully, it won't be too miserably hot.


----------



## bethbuchall

jimim said:


> ya i coudn't pull it up anymore when i searched for dessert party like i used to?



I noticed that the other day.  I could find it through a Google search but I couldn't get to it through a search on Disney's page.


----------



## anneboleyn

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ahh, yes, I see that.  I have it bookmarked and that page still exists.  None of the dessert parties appear to be coming up on search.  Must be doing something behind the scenes.



Hopefully they are finally loading more dates in to the system!


----------



## Artax

I noticed last week you couldn't use the search to find the "dessert" party anymore. But you can find a link to it on the tomorrowland terrace restaurant page. there is a link to the garden view and patio view from that page. Not sure about the other dessert partys as I havent been looking for those.


----------



## EEva

Artax said:


> I noticed last week you couldn't use the search to find the "dessert" party anymore. But you can find a link to it on the tomorrowland terrace restaurant page. there is a link to the garden view and patio view from that page. Not sure about the other dessert partys as I havent been looking for those.


Early Morning Magic is also no longer searchable on the site. But you can get to it from a saved link . . .


----------



## bethbuchall

EEva said:


> Early Morning Magic is also no longer searchable on the site. But you can get to it from a saved link . . .



Yes, that was the other one that I was trying.  You can also search with Google and get to the page.


----------



## mmouse50

I am able to pull up the reservation site from the Disney website but still nothing is available that I can see from May 28 and beyond.  I need the end of June.   I was able to get the Star Wars dessert party for end of June a couple of weeks ago


----------



## tiffne

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Seems OK to me, although may be too rushed for some folks.  You don’t have to be at the dessert party early or even on time.  Frankly, I like going a bit later (although that won’t appeal to everyone).
> 
> Figure you’re seated at 6:30ish (could be later), hour for the meal, 5-10 minutes to walk to the Tomorrowland Terrace.
> 
> Probably a lot of food back to back, but seems doable.
> 
> Have fun!



Thanks!   That is a lot of food and I did think about that.  Hmm.  We also have a BOG lunch reservation.  I need to decide which to cancel.  But it's good to know we should have time for dinner/dessert party should we go that route.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

tiffne said:


> Thanks!   That is a lot of food and I did think about that.  Hmm.  We also have a BOG lunch reservation.  I need to decide which to cancel.  But it's good to know we should have time for dinner/dessert party should we go that route.



OT for this thread, but in my humble opinon, BOG dinner trumps BOG lunch.  To me, it’s a much better experience, plus you get to see Beast too!


----------



## Aimeedyan

I wanted to pop by and give a rave review for the Plaza Dessert Party.

We are FL AP holders that visit often and rarely spend $ on Disney stuff - we don't even eat very many meals on property anymore. In other words - we're cheap. But now that the crowds for the fireworks are frustrating and ridiculous, we rarely see them from the hub... except last week in the spring break crowds, we took family for a couple of days at Disney and it was super important to have a good experience with the fireworks. So, I reluctantly booked the pricey party.

Y'all. What a difference in the usual Main St fireworks experience! We had done MK all morning, hopped to Epcot for the afternoon, and came back to MK just in time to check in for the party at 7pm. We decided to eat dessert first and then grab real food after the fireworks. I was expecting the desserts to be gross but we actually really liked most of it! The fruit and cheese was great, I loved the cheesecake and chocolate strawberries, and my niece loved the sundae and cupcake. It was a tad chilly so we all had coffee or hot chocolate + tea, sparking cider, and juice. They encouraged us to grab some water for later so I threw 4 small Dasani bottles in my bag for the hotel.

The view was fantastic and my niece rolled around on the grass prior, getting some wiggles out. We went all the way left and up against the back fence and had plenty of space. Photopass was there but we don't have photopass and didn't bother taking any pics - she stayed pretty busy and it was a nice touch IMO.

We all stayed so full from the dessert party offerings that we never did get real food! Since we were going to eat in the park ($), that made me feel better about the cost  

Thanks for all the reviews already shared that helped me decide to book it. We won't hesitate to book it again the next time we're hosting guests!


----------



## closetmickey

tiffne said:


> Thanks!   That is a lot of food and I did think about that.  Hmm.  We also have a BOG lunch reservation.  I need to decide which to cancel.  But it's good to know we should have time for dinner/dessert party should we go that route.


When I decided to add the dessert party, I moved my Ohana dinner reservation to 4:30 and my BOG lunch to 10:45 breakfast. Figure we will have a big breakfast, and a big late lunch/ early dinner at Ohana. Followed but all the cheese/fruit/desserts at the party.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Aimeedyan said:


> I wanted to pop by and give a rave review for the Plaza Dessert Party.
> 
> We are FL AP holders that visit often and rarely spend $ on Disney stuff - we don't even eat very many meals on property anymore. In other words - we're cheap. But now that the crowds for the fireworks are frustrating and ridiculous, we rarely see them from the hub... except last week in the spring break crowds, we took family for a couple of days at Disney and it was super important to have a good experience with the fireworks. So, I reluctantly booked the pricey party.
> 
> Y'all. What a difference in the usual Main St fireworks experience! We had done MK all morning, hopped to Epcot for the afternoon, and came back to MK just in time to check in for the party at 7pm. We decided to eat dessert first and then grab real food after the fireworks. I was expecting the desserts to be gross but we actually really liked most of it! The fruit and cheese was great, I loved the cheesecake and chocolate strawberries, and my niece loved the sundae and cupcake. It was a tad chilly so we all had coffee or hot chocolate + tea, sparking cider, and juice. They encouraged us to grab some water for later so I threw 4 small Dasani bottles in my bag for the hotel.
> 
> The view was fantastic and my niece rolled around on the grass prior, getting some wiggles out. We went all the way left and up against the back fence and had plenty of space. Photopass was there but we don't have photopass and didn't bother taking any pics - she stayed pretty busy and it was a nice touch IMO.
> 
> We all stayed so full from the dessert party offerings that we never did get real food! Since we were going to eat in the park ($), that made me feel better about the cost
> 
> Thanks for all the reviews already shared that helped me decide to book it. We won't hesitate to book it again the next time we're hosting guests!



Thanks for the detailed review!  Do you mind if I ask what date you went?  I am starting to link reviews to Post #1 so people can easily reference the latest info/experiences.  Thanks!


----------



## Aimeedyan

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Thanks for the detailed review!  Do you mind if I ask what date you went?  I am starting to link reviews to Post #1 so people can easily reference the latest info/experiences.  Thanks!



We went Tuesday, March 13


----------



## ForEver2016

Ok, I’m getting a bit nervous that the dates haven’t opened yet. Is there any reason to believe they will be getting rid of this or changing it in some way? We have a short trip planned and basically I planned it around this one event, of course


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ForEver2016 said:


> Ok, I’m getting a bit nervous that the dates haven’t opened yet. Is there any reason to believe they will be getting rid of this or changing it in some way? We have a short trip planned and basically I planned it around this one event, of course



My current theory is that fireworks times aren't finalized yet.  Last year, HEA was at 9pm every single night of the year except for Thanksgiving week and maybe a few other select dates.  So far in 2018, we've seen 8pm, 7:55pm, and 8:55pm times.  Looking ahead, the calendar has 9pm times starting 4/29; 9:15pm starting, back to 8:55pm starting 8/20, 8:30pm starting 9/1, etc.  If you believe the posted HEA times, there's a lot more variability vs last year - which 'could' be impacting the dessert party dates/times getting finalized.  Once they make dessert parties bookable, fireworks times will rarely change. 

Could be way wrong here, just speculating!


----------



## BellaandMickey

ForEver2016 said:


> Ok, I’m getting a bit nervous that the dates haven’t opened yet. Is there any reason to believe they will be getting rid of this or changing it in some way? We have a short trip planned and basically I planned it around this one event, of course



I’m starting to feel nervous too. I’m really hoping they aren’t doing away with it or changing it somehow.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

BellaandMickey said:


> I’m starting to feel nervous too. I’m really hoping they’re arent doing away with it or changing it somehow.



I wouldn't get too worried, in the past I've had june trips and they don't open up until mid-april, so I haven't hit the panic button just yet


----------



## GreyStr0ke

A friend and I attended this on Friday night after a meal at Cali Grill. I would not hesitate for a second to recommend this to anyone on the fence about it. Everything was orderly, we had an amazing spot, great desserts ( I think I had one of everything), and plenty of room to move around within the viewing area.

When my friends decided to go see HEA the next night, without the party, I decided to stay at the room because I knew I would be disappointed with our viewing area and I personally don't like being stuck after the show on Main St. for 40 mins.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Still waiting


----------



## anneboleyn

This dessert party is the last piece of my planning puzzle, so the sooner Disney announces the dates and allows me to give them more of my money, the sooner I can stop twitching.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

I keep checking every day too. So annoying!


----------



## HatboxHaint

wha da heck are they doin???? Let me schedule this disney!!!


----------



## JayhawkFans

Impatiently waiting for the release of late July - early Aug dates ... trying to decide whether or not to purchase an AP and wanted to double check if any discounts are offered for the HEA Dessert Party for AP holders ??  I don't believe so but just double checking ...


----------



## pangyal

JayhawkFans said:


> Impatiently waiting for the release of late July - early Aug dates ... trying to decide whether or not to purchase an AP and wanted to double check if any discounts are offered for the HEA Dessert Party for AP holders ??  I don't believe so but just double checking ...


To my knowledge, no discounts have ever been offered for the dessert parties.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

GreyStr0ke said:


> A friend and I attended this on Friday night after a meal at Cali Grill. I would not hesitate for a second to recommend this to anyone on the fence about it. Everything was orderly, we had an amazing spot, great desserts ( I think I had one of everything), and plenty of room to move around within the viewing area.
> 
> When my friends decided to go see HEA the next night, without the party, I decided to stay at the room because I knew I would be disappointed with our viewing area and I personally don't like being stuck after the show on Main St. for 40 mins.



Just FYI - you may want to do something other than Photobucket for this stuff.  The pics you posted yesterday were great, but looks like it wants you to pay up.  Not sure if you noticed, but just wanted you to know.

Also, thanks for the review!


----------



## jaysmom4285

JayhawkFans said:


> Impatiently waiting for the release of late July - early Aug dates ... trying to decide whether or not to purchase an AP and wanted to double check if any discounts are offered for the HEA Dessert Party for AP holders ??  I don't believe so but just double checking ...



I just booked the plaza view dessert party for April and got an AP discount.  At least, that's what I assume it was, since I don't have anything else that would give me a discount (DVC, Disney Visa, etc)


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jaysmom4285 said:


> I just booked the plaza view dessert party for April and got an AP discount.  At least, that's what I assume it was, since I don't have anything else that would give me a discount (DVC, Disney Visa, etc)



You may want to check your math/confirmation e-mail.  There aren’t any discounts available for the dessert parties.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I’ve booked it twice with an AP and no discounts.


----------



## GreyStr0ke

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just FYI - you may want to do something other than Photobucket for this stuff.  The pics you posted yesterday were great, but looks like it wants you to pay up.  Not sure if you noticed, but just wanted you to know.
> 
> Also, thanks for the review!



Sorry again. Updated the post.


----------



## Chirple

After reading the reviews and seeing the photos, I am really interested in doing this with my husband during our next trip in September (if offered).  I like the idea of having a sectioned off viewing space.  While we're not big dessert eaters, I'm sure the price is worth the experience.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Maybe they won’t let us book it because they are in the process of raising prices for it this summer.. they will probably add a new 20 cent cupcake to justify it


----------



## Dan Murphy

ITALIANNYC said:


> Maybe they won’t let us book it because they are in the process of raising prices for it this summer..


----------



## bluedolphin32

I'm checking availability for the plaza garden view in early May, just to see if it is an option. After I search, it shows me a box with a 7:45 arrival, but I click the box and nothing happens. Other dates I checked that are full show no times available. Does this mean it's sold out or is it a glitch?


----------



## anneboleyn

ITALIANNYC said:


> Maybe they won’t let us book it because they are in the process of raising prices for it this summer.. they will probably add a new 20 cent cupcake to justify it



I will honestly be shocked (and super happy) if they DON'T raise the prices!


----------



## areno79

I just wish they'd add in parade viewing for the MNSSHP and MVMCP dessert parties. That along with the fireworks viewing would probably be the only way I could convince DH to do another dessert party!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

bluedolphin32 said:


> I'm checking availability for the plaza garden view in early May, just to see if it is an option. After I search, it shows me a box with a 7:45 arrival, but I click the box and nothing happens. Other dates I checked that are full show no times available. Does this mean it's sold out or is it a glitch?



If the “time” pops up, it’s not sold out.  Try a different browser or computer.  If you’re on chrome, use the Incognito function (or equivalent on other browsers).  Sometimes MDX gets wonky, ‘usually’ this fixes it.


----------



## ItsNotMuchofaTail

I am hoping to book a dessert party for August 2.  My 15 year old has never seen MK fireworks, this is her 4th trip.  She is on the autism spectrum and crowds and noise are a problem for her.  She really wants to see HEA.  I am hoping with noise cancelling headphones and the less crowded dessert party she will be able to enjoy them.  But which party?  It looks like the view is better/straight on from the plaza and you sit on the ground or stand, and the terrace has a side view and seats.  Am I right that this is the major difference?  I mean, price aside, lol.  Does the plaza area get very crowded?  The last time we tried the fireworks I ended up walking towards the exit with my hands over her ears and her eyes closed. I am not above paying for her to have a good experience.


----------



## Aimeedyan

ItsNotMuchofaTail said:


> I am hoping to book a dessert party for August 2.  My 15 year old has never seen MK fireworks, this is her 4th trip.  She is on the autism spectrum and crowds and noise are a problem for her.  She really wants to see HEA.  I am hoping with noise cancelling headphones and the less crowded dessert party she will be able to enjoy them.  But which party?  It looks like the view is better/straight on from the plaza and you sit on the ground or stand, and the terrace has a side view and seats.  Am I right that this is the major difference?  I mean, price aside, lol.  Does the plaza area get very crowded?  The last time we tried the fireworks I ended up walking towards the exit with my hands over her ears and her eyes closed. I am not above paying for her to have a good experience.



It did not get crowded last week when we were there (during some of the higher crowds due to Spring Break). This was 10 minutes before the fireworks:


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Aimeedyan said:


> It did not get crowded last week when we were there (during some of the higher crowds due to Spring Break). This was 10 minutes before the fireworks:



I love 5-10 mins before HEA... when they start playing that orchestra Disney music.  Having a place to sit / spread out like that sure is nice too!  Great pic!


----------



## Araminta18

such a good review--come on Disney, release the dates already!


----------



## Doug5984

Aimeedyan said:


> It did not get crowded last week when we were there (during some of the higher crowds due to Spring Break). This was 10 minutes before the fireworks:



This pic makes me so happy I booked this.  I don't mind crowds, but a little room to spread out like this looks amazing.


----------



## stitchlet

waiting for summer dates to be released ... it's our anniversary trip and the only thing I have left to get squared-away.


----------



## G719

Waiting for November!


----------



## Tarheel Mom

Looks like something is going on....I can see dates into September now but it is showing no availability for my dates of June 3rd and June 7th.  Maybe they are working on it now


----------



## GirlDreamer

I think we'll do the terrace version during our trip in September. We've never done a dessert party before, so it'll be nice to try something new.


----------



## Realgrumpy

I just called for August and nothing is available. She said it’s been able to book from 180 days out. I asked how that is possible as I’ve been stalking. I am calling again.


----------



## garada3

Tarheel Mom said:


> Looks like something is going on....I can see dates into September now but it is showing no availability for my dates of June 3rd and June 7th.  Maybe they are working on it now




Just checked my dates the last week of June.  Same results as you.

Fingers crossed we can all book our dates soon!


----------



## SaintsManiac

eeeep I'm going to be checking constantly now. Got the page bookmarked.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I haven't jumped in for a while, but my friend did point something out. It appears that they are in the stages of painting the Tomorrowland Terrace. Maybe they are waiting for that to be done before they open anything up.


----------



## magrudersmakes3

We did it a few years ago and it was 30 days out, some have gotten it at 180, others at 60 days.  I just keep checking as I would like to book it for June.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

There you go!  Wow!  After all this time.  *BLUE DATES!!!!!*

That’s the usual pattern with these things.  First the dates turn “Blue” but don’t show any availability.  Sometime in the next 24 hours, I suspect availability will start showing up.  

Happy Friday!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Tarheel Mom said:


> Looks like something is going on....I can see dates into September now but it is showing no availability for my dates of June 3rd and June 7th.  Maybe they are working on it now



BTW, excellent call on this!  THANK YOU!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I just checked they are blue but when you click says no available tables.


----------



## jimim

ok so dates are blue.  but not live right?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

jimim said:


> ok so dates are blue.  but not live right?


Unless they sold out really quick.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jimim said:


> ok so dates are blue.  but not live right?



Yes.  That’s a somewhat normal pattern with these things.  First they turn blue, then sometime in the next 24 hours (rough estimate) you’ll start seeing availability to actually book.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

dates are blue but nothing available yet.. the time is approaching , with a price increase IMO lol


----------



## Araminta18

So who else is obsessively refreshing? LOL


----------



## Realgrumpy

Me!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I have my friend making a call to Disney now.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

What is interesting to me is that 7/3 and 7/4 are blue too.  That implies those dates are about to be added as well (sometimes special firework event dates get added later).  

Anyone looking to snag a dessert party for the special fireworks those days, best to pay attention!


----------



## pangyal

Araminta18 said:


> So who else is obsessively refreshing? LOL


Me!


----------



## SaintsManiac

I got so excited I was checking for the wrong date LOL. I need to calm down.


----------



## jeni16

Can't wait to finally get this booked!

Can you bring strollers in?  I know DS5 would like it if we could at least bring it into the fireworks viewing area.  By that time of night he gets pretty tired.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

I will be obsessively checking while chaperoning a HS dance tonight lol. I hope they open them during a time I can call in with my GC!


----------



## jimim

I’m trying for the week of June 15th for 10 days. I’m thinking they aren’t available yet and not sold out. I hope at least.


----------



## Surgie2

jimim said:


> I’m trying for the week of June 15th for 10 days. I’m thinking they aren’t available yet and not sold out. I hope at least.



I'd be super surprised if they are sold out. There are still plenty of April dates available once you get past Easter. Our May 10th date has plenty of availability.


----------



## SaintsManiac

jimim said:


> I’m trying for the week of June 15th for 10 days. I’m thinking they aren’t available yet and not sold out. I hope at least.




The dates were just loaded today. It takes a little while before you can actually book them.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Surgie2 said:


> I'd be super surprised if they are sold out. There are still plenty of April dates available once you get past Easter. Our May 10th date has plenty of availability.




Not sold out just not open for booking yet.


----------



## I459WDW

Is this refundable?  Am I stuck if our plans change?


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Waiting for November!!


----------



## ArielSRL

jeni16 said:


> Can't wait to finally get this booked!
> 
> Can you bring strollers in?  I know DS5 would like it if we could at least bring it into the fireworks viewing area.  By that time of night he gets pretty tired.


Yes you can bring strollers into the viewing area. My kids watched from their stroller.


----------



## jimim

So after I get out date I can stop obsessing about this and move onto obsessing about preview days for toy story land for the trip. Lol


----------



## G719

I459WDW said:


> Is this refundable?  Am I stuck if our plans change?


It is refundable if cancelled.  I'm just not sure on the deadline to cancel.  I've seen posts that say it's 5 days prior.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Now Stitch ate the page! Or is he trying to tell me to give it a rest?


----------



## Surgie2

G719 said:


> It is refundable if cancelled.  I'm just not sure on the deadline to cancel.  I've seen posts that say it's 5 days prior.



I went in January...reservation stated 24-hr cancellation.


----------



## areno79

Yay, finally blue dates! Now we just wait until they allow us to book!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FYI, the cancellation period is 5 days for the MK dessert parties.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Also, for those that don’t follow the booking/availability patterns that closely...

- The Plaza Garden party has a ton of capacity and won’t sell out all that quickly.  Some dates never sell out.  You have plenty of time, so don’t worry about stalking the website.  

- The seated Tomorrowland Terrace version has a much lower capacity and can sell out more quickly.  Perhaps not immediately, but if it’s important to you, I’d grab it.


----------



## Meglen

areno79 said:


> Yay, finally blue dates! Now we just wait until they allow us to book!


THIS IS CRUEL!!!! Dangit disney


----------



## areno79

Meglen said:


> THIS IS CRUEL!!!! Dangit disney


Actually, I'm okay with it since I haven't decided which night would work best for my plans in September. I feel like I'm trying to cram before a big test and just get my touring plan finalized so I know which night to book when it does open up!


----------



## closetmickey

Still showing no availability...


----------



## Physics Guy

Stalking and waiting!


----------



## MinnieMSue

Thought it would be available at 6 but I was wrong - bummer


----------



## ktjdisneymom

MinnieMSue said:


> Thought it would be available at 6 but I was wrong - bummer



I’m stalking the frozen dessert party too and it went up at 6:20 so I’m going to keep trying for this!!!


----------



## MinnieMSue

ktjdisneymom said:


> I’m stalking the frozen dessert party too and it went up at 6:20 so I’m going to keep trying for this!!!



Me too!  I got my July 4 Frozen Party. Nearly spit my coffee out when it allowed me to book. I have hope this comes soon but at least it won’t well out as quickly as that July 4 one for Frozen might. Trying to be patient ...


----------



## Physics Guy

MinnieMSue said:


> Nearly spit my coffee out when it allowed me to book.



I know the feeling exactly!  When you're mindlessly clicking away while occupied with something else, then when you see those times appear the blast of adrenaline gives you that moment of sheer panic.


----------



## Melissa Messina

So just to share…yesterday was crazy busy work at the hospital. I never looked at any forums Disney anything just work and sleep. Today I woke up checked the site and saw BLUE dates!!!!!! I call WDW Dine to book bc it wouldn’t let me book on line. They said let did not show any availability for my party. I hung up. I screamed out loud. Then I checked this site. 

I have slightly renewed hope that this is still possible. I’m so thankful for this site and all the ongoing posts.


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

Am I doing it wrong? They're sold out already???


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Soldier's*Sweeties said:


> Am I doing it wrong? They're sold out already???


No. Dates showing blue but not yet bookable. That’s the typical pattern before they open them for booking.


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> No. Dates showing blue but not yet bookable. That’s the typical pattern before they open them for booking.


Oh... I got the Frozen one instead. That one has cocktails so I'll take it!


----------



## jimim

nuthin' still for june. . . ok on with the day. . .


----------



## Realgrumpy

Soldier's*Sweeties said:


> Oh... I got the Frozen one instead. That one has cocktails so I'll take it!


We loved the Frozen Dessert Party!


----------



## DWeav

What are the cancel restrictions on this?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

DWeav said:


> What are the cancel restrictions on this?



Refundable until 5 days out.


----------



## stitchlet

I keep refreshing the page, but I am not feeling very refreshed!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Posting a little cheat sheet of HEA and Dessert Party times, accurate as of today.  HEA is bouncing around a lot this spring/summer, which is different than last year where it was 9PM every night from May through 9/18.

*BTW, the times apply to the Plaza Garden version.  The Tomorrowland Terrace version has a reservation time 15 minutes after the times below.  *


----------



## famgel

Following for dates in December ty for all the info!


----------



## MikeRx

MinnieMSue said:


> Me too!  I got my July 4 Frozen Party. Nearly spit my coffee out when it allowed me to book. I have hope this comes soon but at least it won’t well out as quickly as that July 4 one for Frozen might. Trying to be patient ...



We will see you at the Frozen party on the 4th!   We have a party of 4 that evening and 7 on the 5th.  I was shocked to see it available and not the HEA for the 5th. I will continue to stalk the Plaza view for July 5th. We all anticipated "blue today, book tomorrow".  The Disney reservation curve ball again...

The HEA plaza is the last of our plans aside from getting a better deal on a rental car...we are doing a mini family reunion and cruise for my sister's 60th and my 50th
Mike


----------



## ktate82

Ugh!  I keep trying to book the frozen party and keep getting a stitch ate the page!


----------



## iujen94

ktate82 said:


> Ugh!  I keep trying to book the frozen party and keep getting a stitch ate the page!



Try using the browser on your phone or a different computer.


----------



## ktate82

iujen94 said:


> Try using the browser on your phone or a different computer.



I did.  I ended up calling in and am booking it now!  Just so much faster to book online.  Thanks to everyone for keeping the page up to date!

ETA:  I also asked about the HEA dessert parties too with nothing.  Boo.  That's our last thing to book!


----------



## LiamsDISMom

July 4th Frozen party booked here too Waiting on Plaza Garden for 3rd, but actually just booked a pontoon boat that night now too. So hard to decide. Haha.


----------



## ktate82

LiamsDISMom said:


> July 4th Frozen party booked here too Waiting on Plaza Garden for 3rd, but actually just booked a pontoon boat that night now too. So hard to decide. Haha.



We are waiting on the Plaza Garden for the 3rd too.  We waited last year and gave up when we went down there.  This year, I'm dedicated!


----------



## Spencer Wright

I went on the website and it is saying no tables available for every night of my August trip!!

Is this unusual?  Is this one of those things which people book and than cancel?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Spencer Wright said:


> I went on the website and it is saying no tables available for every night of my August trip!!
> 
> Is this unusual?  Is this one of those things which people book and than cancel?



No, we're still waiting on the dates to actually become bookable.  Dates just turned "blue" yesterday.  Usually takes about a day for actual times to pop up.  No need to worry.


----------



## MikeRx

Wow, it sounds like the DISboards stalkers are going to own the July 4th FEA party .  Now I hope we all get our HEA _wishes_...see what I did there.
 I have a sneaky suspicion that we will all be very happy in 24-48hrs.  While it seems like we are all vying for the same dates, we are but a very small group of informed, obsessive planners as compared to the regular WDW or DLR guest and capacity of the events.  Good luck everyone and see you in July (unless you will be at Dapper Day in DLR in April...)
Mike


----------



## I459WDW

Making me nervous everyone getting their dates, and I'm with the previous poster having no luck with an August one.  Tried online and calling! Argh!


----------



## Meglen

I459WDW said:


> Making me nervous everyone getting their dates, and I'm with the previous poster having no luck with an August one.  Tried online and calling! Argh!


 No one has gotten HEA dates yet. Only FEA ones so dont worry


----------



## I459WDW

oh ok!  Thank you!


----------



## MinnieMSue

MikeRx said:


> We will see you at the Frozen party on the 4th!   We have a party of 4 that evening and 7 on the 5th.  I was shocked to see it available and not the HEA for the 5th. I will continue to stalk the Plaza view for July 5th. We all anticipated "blue today, book tomorrow".  The Disney reservation curve ball again...
> 
> The HEA plaza is the last of our plans aside from getting a better deal on a rental car...we are doing a mini family reunion and cruise for my sister's 60th and my 50th
> Mike



I am stalking the Plaza party for July 3 and maybe the 6th to see the regular show. I am so excited about the 4th at The Epcot Frozen Party. We haven’t seen July 4 fireworks in a long time and never at Disney!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Maybe Disney plans to torture people all weekend!


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Can someone explain to me why frozen ever after desert party is only available on certain days during the week?

and whats with the gratuity charge on it????

Nevermind its 79 per person, includes gratuity. Wow thats a lot


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Well, I guess I was off on the “blue dates will become bookable within 24 hours” advice!   

Maybe whoever is flipping the switches behind the scenes doesn’t work on weekends!


----------



## pangyal

Edited, they were live for like five minutes and now gone again...ARGH


----------



## ktjdisneymom

I saw that earlier today! I was on my phone in a parking lot and yelled at my husband “This is happening!!” Then I clicked on the time and it went away I thought I lost my mind


----------



## MikeRx

MinnieMSue said:


> I am stalking the Plaza party for July 3 and maybe the 6th to see the regular show. I am so excited about the 4th at The Epcot Frozen Party. We haven’t seen July 4 fireworks in a long time and never at Disney!



We have dinner at Ohana on the 3rd to see the America! show, so we hope to do the 5th so see HEA from the plaza.
Mike


----------



## anneboleyn

ktjdisneymom said:


> I saw that earlier today! I was on my phone in a parking lot and yelled at my husband “This is happening!!” Then I clicked on the time and it went away I thought I lost my mind



It is like Disney is teasing us at this point lol


----------



## Fantasia79

So glad I’m not the only person going crazy over these!


----------



## maryj11

Waiting on the first week in August.


----------



## Araminta18

see now it's a habit.  I'm gonna eventually actually book it and then just go randomly refresh the page constantly 'cause now it's muscle memory!  Darn Disney


----------



## anneboleyn

Araminta18 said:


> see now it's a habit.  I'm gonna eventually actually book it and then just go randomly refresh the page constantly 'cause now it's muscle memory!  Darn Disney



This made me snort.

It will be 3 AM in mid-July and we will all still be refreshing the page.


----------



## Araminta18

anneboleyn said:


> This made me snort.
> 
> It will be 3 AM in mid-July and we will all still be refreshing the page.



Right?  and now I have to convince my husband--with a straight face--that I'm totally fine, not addicted, it's just a vacation, I'm FINE!


----------



## SaintsManiac

This is all of us


----------



## anneboleyn

Araminta18 said:


> Right?  and now I have to convince my husband--with a straight face--that I'm totally fine, not addicted, it's just a vacation, I'm FINE!



lol yup...with your bloodshot eyes and nervous twitch and constantly moving thumbs


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Nicole Grossman

I have been trying to book plaza viewing HEA dessert party for june 16. keeping watch


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Just checked this morning at 6:08, still nothing.


----------



## disneynanacat

Hi ya'll! I'm poking my nose in here trying to find out if June 6 is booked up or if it's even bookable yet.  EMH evening is that night.  We will be hopping from HS to hopefully do the party then stay for EMH.


----------



## garada3

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Just checked this morning at 6:08, still nothing.



I don’t want to like this but I want you to know that you are not alone

Checked before coffee - this is getting serious!


----------



## Galwayman81

phew....we are going for our honeymoon in july.... when i saw the dates turn blue...i was like yes.... and then thought they were booked out.... the disappoint on my oh's face....fingers crossed


----------



## GADisneyDad14

JuneChickie said:


> Some talk about the HEA dessert party ,, I can't find it .
> 
> Is it the same thing as the fireworks desert party with plaza viewing ?
> 
> On July 4th will there be both or just the one fireworks party.
> 
> Just asking ,
> 
> thanks



There are two vesions of MK dessert parties:

Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...d-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party-plaza-view/

Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...tomorrowland-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party/

The first post of this thread describes some of the differenaces. 

7/4 isn't bookable for either party yet, but the fact that both dates turned "blue" on the website on Friday are indicators a party will be offered and availability to book should open up soon.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

disneynanacat said:


> Hi ya'll! I'm poking my nose in here trying to find out if June 6 is booked up or if it's even bookable yet.  EMH evening is that night.  We will be hopping from HS to hopefully do the party then stay for EMH.



It's not booked yet, we're all patiently waiting for dates 5/28+ to be loaded in the system.


----------



## Meglen




----------



## ml sumner

I've been looking since September for these dates!!


----------



## EEyorelover22

Looking for my son's honeymoon.  It's driving me nearly to drink!


----------



## ITALIANNYC

So is everyone doing plaza or Tomorrowland. Doesn’t matter the pros and cons


----------



## dbenlee

And the vigil continues...


----------



## Araminta18

ITALIANNYC said:


> So is everyone doing plaza or Tomorrowland. Doesn’t matter the pros and cons



Plaza for us; I mostly want a good view for fireworks without having to stake it out way early.  The desserts are a bonus.


----------



## areno79

ITALIANNYC said:


> So is everyone doing plaza or Tomorrowland. Doesn’t matter the pros and cons


I've done both, and prefer Plaza Garden for the viewing spot. Although with Terrace you get to stay seated the entire time, but the view of the castle is off to the side.


----------



## Melissa Messina

ITALIANNYC said:


> So is everyone doing plaza or Tomorrowland. Doesn’t matter the pros and cons


I haven’t done either. But when fast passes were offered we sat in the plaza viewing area and it was amazing.


----------



## LynnF0513

Hey guys! I'm actually waiting on these as well for our Disneymoon in September. Quick question...we have CRT at 5:55 and it looks like check-in starts for this around 7 since fireworks are schedule for 8 this night. If we arrive at 7:30 or so will this be a problem? If we do Garden rather than the Terrace how long are desserts served? I don't want to miss the dessert completely! TIA!

Lynn


----------



## areno79

LynnF0513 said:


> Hey guys! I'm actually waiting on these as well for our Disneymoon in September. Quick question...we have CRT at 5:55 and it looks like check-in starts for this around 7 since fireworks are schedule for 8 this night. If we arrive at 7:30 or so will this be a problem? If we do Garden rather than the Terrace how long are desserts served? I don't want to miss the dessert completely! TIA!
> 
> Lynn


You can arrive late, but CRT can take a while and also you probably will be very full. Personally I'd move my CRT dinner to an earlier time or do a lighter dinner if I was doing the dessert party.


----------



## LynnF0513

areno79 said:


> You can arrive late, but CRT can take a while and also you probably will be very full. Personally I'd move my CRT dinner to an earlier time or do a lighter dinner if I was doing the dessert party.



Thank you so much! I actually just called and moved it to 5:30 to give us a little extra time. We will probably skip dessert at CRT b/c of the dessert party. I was going to try for another night but it's not going to work out b/c of our schedule and our stay is falling in the middle of MNSSHP. So 2 nights of our stay there are no CRT ressies or dessert ressies so we kind of have to do both at the same time. Bummer right?


----------



## mamasha

LynnF0513 said:


> Thank you so much! I actually just called and moved it to 5:30 to give us a little extra time. We will probably skip dessert at CRT b/c of the dessert party. I was going to try for another night but it's not going to work out b/c of our schedule and our stay is falling in the middle of MNSSHP. So 2 nights of our stay there are no CRT ressies or dessert ressies so we kind of have to do both at the same time. Bummer right?


A dessert party is never a bummer!  We did the 3/11 party after a be our guest dinner yeah I had my cupcake in the castle and picked at a few sweets at the party but the view and the lack of wasting time securing a spot makes the dessert party worth the money.


----------



## LynnF0513

mamasha said:


> A dessert party is never a bummer!  We did the 3/11 party after a be our guest dinner yeah I had my cupcake in the castle and picked at a few sweets at the party but the view and the lack of wasting time securing a spot makes the dessert party worth the money.



That's my thought too, the convenience. I've heard about the pros and cons of the Garden vs the Terrace and not sure which one to do. I heard the view in the Garden is better b/c it more centered but the ability to sit down and relax is appealing. Also, I'm worried how well I would be able to see in the Garden. I am only 5 foot and always end up being unable to see b/c of the crowds!


----------



## mamasha

LynnF0513 said:


> That's my thought too, the convenience. I've heard about the pros and cons of the Garden vs the Terrace and not sure which one to do. I heard the view in the Garden is better b/c it more centered but the ability to sit down and relax is appealing. Also, I'm worried how well I would be able to see in the Garden. I am only 5 foot and always end up being unable to see b/c of the crowds!


On my night it was very weird.   Left 1/2 stood and right 1/2 sat in the garden??? I stood in front of some topiary in the center so I know I wasn’t blocking anyone.  When the show was about to start, some folks did more to the front but I think if you hang back you’ll be fine!  
My dd8 had no problem seeing.


----------



## LynnF0513

mamasha said:


> On my night it was very weird.   Left 1/2 stood and right 1/2 sat in the garden??? I stood in front of some topiary in the center so I know I wasn’t blocking anyone.  When the show was about to start, some folks did more to the front but I think if you hang back you’ll be fine!
> My dd8 had no problem seeing.



I definitely have no problem hanging out in the back, I just don't want to be wall to wall like it is on Mainstreet b/c I can never see, always such a disappointment. I actually gave up trying to get a good view and would watch from the HM area which wasn't a problem when it was Wishes but now with the projections during HEA it's kind of important to be closer. I am thinking we will go for Garden viewing, especially with the report your daughter could see! Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Has anyone done the Ferrytale Wishes: Dessert Party?  I have been unable to find a thread for this dessert party.


----------



## ArielSRL

LynnF0513 said:


> I definitely have no problem hanging out in the back, I just don't want to be wall to wall like it is on Mainstreet b/c I can never see, always such a disappointment. I actually gave up trying to get a good view and would watch from the HM area which wasn't a problem when it was Wishes but now with the projections during HEA it's kind of important to be closer. I am thinking we will go for Garden viewing, especially with the report your daughter could see! Thanks for the info!!!


The plaza garden area definitely isn’t wall to wall. There will be plenty of room to stretch out.


----------



## LynnF0513

ArielSRL said:


> The plaza garden area definitely isn’t wall to wall. There will be plenty of room to stretch out.



Perfect! Since it’s for our honeymoon I just don’t want to be disappointed that I didn’t spend the extra to get the Terrace. Sounds like everyone prefers the Garden for the view. 

Also, I read that the Terrace is first come first serve and since we have CRT at 5:30 I’m not sure we would be there right at 7 to get prime space at the rail.


----------



## Erik the Red

Do reservations for this start at the 180 day mark?    Or whenever they get around to it?   lol


----------



## Araminta18

Erik the Red said:


> Do reservations for this start at the 180 day mark?    Or whenever they get around to it?   lol



Theoretically 180+10, but seems more like "whenever they get around to it"!


----------



## Erik the Red

I was wondering because the early months show lots of availability and the later months (aug/sep) show no availability even though you can select a date.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Hoping summer dates will open up tomorrow!


----------



## Araminta18

Erik the Red said:


> I was wondering because the early months show lots of availability and the later months (aug/sep) show no availability even though you can select a date.



Yea, dates after 5/27 only turned blue on Friday, and aren't actually able to be booked yet.  We're all hoping they open up tomorrow.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Erik the Red said:


> I was wondering because the early months show lots of availability and the later months (aug/sep) show no availability even though you can select a date.



The MK dessert parties are sometimes available 180 days out, but sometimes it gets off that pattern.  We have been waiting on 5/28+ to become bookable for quite awhile now.  The dates currently are blue online, but availability has not been loaded past 5/28.  Should be any time now.


----------



## mamasha

LynnF0513 said:


> I definitely have no problem hanging out in the back, I just don't want to be wall to wall like it is on Mainstreet b/c I can never see, always such a disappointment. I actually gave up trying to get a good view and would watch from the HM area which wasn't a problem when it was Wishes but now with the projections during HEA it's kind of important to be closer. I am thinking we will go for Garden viewing, especially with the report your daughter could see! Thanks for the info!!!


This was s big birthday for me so we splurged and stayed at the Polynesian. I could see the fireworks and hear the piped in music from the beach every night but so I started to second guess paying for the dessert party.  All I can say is omg party viewing so worth it.  
Have fun congratulations on the wedding.  Might go back in September so I’m kinda watching for dates to be released too.  We got a cold week in March so looking forward to September humidity....never thought I’d say that.


----------



## Staceycs

Stitch has eaten my page again...hoping it's a good sign


----------



## cinmell

Still not available when I look.


----------



## ktjdisneymom

Check again this AM and nothing...


----------



## Susiej7776

ktjdisneymom said:


> Check again this AM and nothing...



Me too. The waiting is driving me nuts.


----------



## LynnF0513

mamasha said:


> This was s big birthday for me so we splurged and stayed at the Polynesian. I could see the fireworks and hear the piped in music from the beach every night but so I started to second guess paying for the dessert party.  All I can say is omg party viewing so worth it.
> Have fun congratulations on the wedding.  Might go back in September so I’m kinda watching for dates to be released too.  We got a cold week in March so looking forward to September humidity....never thought I’d say that.



Yes! We stayed at the Poly when we got engaged and we are staying there for our Disneymoon trip as well. We always liked walking out to the beach or on the boat ramp to watch. I'm glad even with that experience that you were still happy you did the Garden viewing. I'm def going to sign up for it, just waiting for the ressies to open! 

I know what you mean about the weather. Every Summer when I'm dying of heat stroke I wish for Winter, and every Winter I wish for Summer...there's no pleasing me LOL


----------



## Melissa Messina

The agony…Disney why?  I guess we all need to keep dreaming so our dreams can come true!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Good morning, everyone! I really thought today would be the day. *sigh*


----------



## areno79

SaintsManiac said:


> Good morning, everyone! I really thought today would be the day. *sigh*


I think it's just a psychological ploy by Disney at this point.


----------



## Kristina G.

I'm honestly just watching so I can be prepared for when New Year's Eve tickets go on sale   ....which may be a long time from now if this pattern continues.


----------



## scottishgirl1

It has been a very long time since those dates went blue!! I thought maybe the wait was due to the  blog announcing something today? but dont see anything new there either


----------



## LynnF0513

Stitch ate my page soooo soon, maybe?!


----------



## Paul Rodgers

Well the dates are now blue but they aren't showing any availability. On the bright side, I don't have the money to book yet and I'd like to book as soon as it comes out to sake of availability, so I'm not too too stressed about it. But that's just me being selfish.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Disney should have a dessert party package where you can save some money if you buy them all

Ya hear that Disney.


----------



## danielle782001

This waiting is so frustrating!


----------



## areno79

I caved this afternoon and called Disney Dining. The CM assured me it's not available to book (I called on the off chance it was a glitch), but that it should be open soon since the dates are showing up as blue on the website.


----------



## danielle782001

LynnF0513 said:


> Perfect! Since it’s for our honeymoon I just don’t want to be disappointed that I didn’t spend the extra to get the Terrace. Sounds like everyone prefers the Garden for the view.
> 
> Also, I read that the Terrace is first come first serve and since we have CRT at 5:30 I’m not sure we would be there right at 7 to get prime space at the rail.



Yes...Sadly, the terrace is first come first serve.  It wasn't always that way. It used to based on when you booked and the size of your party.  They changed that recently.  Now the best tables are grabbed up by those that line up early.  Not worth it to us anymore.  Garden view is nicer anyway.  We are all able to stand or sit on the ground (thank goodness).


----------



## LynnF0513

danielle782001 said:


> Yes...Sadly, the terrace is first come first serve.  It wasn't always that way. It used to based on when you booked and the size of your party.  They changed that recently.  Now the best tables are grabbed up by those that line up early.  Not worth it to us anymore.  Garden view is nicer anyway.  We are all able to stand or sit on the ground (thank goodness).



Thanks for the additional info! We will definitely be doing the Garden. I can't see spending the extra for a worse view since I know people will be lined up for good seating and I can't see us being in that line given our ADR's. I think we will be really happy with the Garden!


----------



## Dan Murphy

areno79 said:


> I think it's just a psychological ploy by Disney at this point.


Like the gold rose Mickey ears?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Well, since Disney is proving me a fool with this blue date nonsense... I'm going to... well... well...just sit here and complain.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Dan Murphy said:


> Like the gold rose Mickey ears?




Like the new millennial pink ears coming out "soon?" LOL


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Dan Murphy said:


> Like the gold rose Mickey ears?



I found it 'strange' how those Rose Gold Minnie Ears were in ABUNDANT supply during the Princess Half Marathon weekend last month.  

Nice move Disney, nice move.


----------



## amykathleen2005

Was just looking at the reservations and was disappointed to see there were none available, at least now I know I'm not crazy here. lol


----------



## HappyGrape

I have been checking for weeks. I am not big on desserts at all but going busy time having reserved area for fireworks would be lovely!


----------



## bmahokie

Still not available at 6 AM Eastern this morning (the 27th)


----------



## ktjdisneymom

I’ve never worked so hard to spend $....ugh


----------



## Meglen

Take my money Disney!!!!!  Please ! I don't wanna check anymore lol


----------



## garada3

I tried a new strategy this morning:  don’t check that way booking will go live and I will miss the release.

I held out as long as I could.

Didn’t work.

Ugh!


----------



## Fantasia79

Now I’m convinced this is some sick market research Disney is doing.  “How often will the keep trying to give us money?”


----------



## KKMartinmom

Our family of five went to the seated Tomorrowland Terrace version on Thursday March 22. We had a great time. We did not get to sit right at the railing because of our party size but we were able to see everything from our seats. The desserts were better than I anticipated from the reviews. We especially liked the cheesecake brownies, chocolate covered strawberries, & the sparkling apple juice. Although the view was not centered like it would be in the central hub, we were glad to relax and sit. They didn't close the dessert bar until about 15 minutes after the end of HEA & even then we were allowed to sit relaxing at our table until the crowds on Main Street completely dispersed. We would definitely book this again.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

KKMartinmom said:


> Our family of five went to the seated Tomorrowland Terrace version on Thursday March 22. We had a great time. We did not get to sit right at the railing because of our party size but we were able to see everything from our seats. The desserts were better than I anticipated from the reviews. We especially liked the cheesecake brownies, chocolate covered strawberries, & the sparkling apple juice. Although the view was not centered like it would be in the central hub, we were glad to relax and sit. They didn't close the dessert bar until about 15 minutes after the end of HEA & even then we were allowed to sit relaxing at our table until the crowds on Main Street completely dispersed. We would definitely book this again.



Thank you for posting!  I’ve added a link to your review on Post #1.  

Glad you had a good time!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Have they not released for 5/28 or is it sold out already???


----------



## Lauramarc1

I’m sure this was covered somewhere in this long post, but can someone tell me the adult price for both the terrace and the garden view? My 15 year old son doesn’t do well with crowds and I’m wondering if the garden party may be too little personal space for him. Thanks!!


----------



## sjrec

Lauramarc1 said:


> I’m sure this was covered somewhere in this long post, but can someone tell me the adult price for both the terrace and the garden view? My 15 year old son doesn’t do well with crowds and I’m wondering if the garden party may be too little personal space for him. Thanks!!


I believe it’s 59.00 for the garden viewing area and 79.00 for the terrace.


----------



## Meglen

ErinsMommy said:


> Have they not released for 5/28 or is it sold out already???


Not released yet


----------



## ktjdisneymom

Meglen said:


> Not released yet


Although, not for lack of trying!


----------



## Melissa Messina

Fantasia79 said:


> Now I’m convinced this is some sick market research Disney is doing.  “How often will the keep trying to give us money?”


Maybe a little reverse psychology … we start a thread to say we would never book the dessert party…who am I kidding Disney wouldn’t fall for it. 

FYI…I’m beginning to think my family is considering having me committed. I’m obsessed.


----------



## ktjdisneymom

When I FINALLY book this I’d be curious to know what it’s like after the show. What is the best exit strategy for dealing with the crowds from the Tomorrow Land Terrace? We are walking back to the Contemporary resort.


----------



## Kristina G.

ktjdisneymom said:


> When I FINALLY book this I’d be curious to know what it’s like after the show. What is the best exit strategy for dealing with the crowds from the Tomorrow Land Terrace? We are walking back to the Contemporary resort.


I would wait in the Tomorrow Land Terrace chairs until the crowd clears, will probably only take 15-30 minutes. Then you will have a clear path to the exit and/or any last minute rides you can squeeze in.


----------



## Realgrumpy

We went last year in August and they had opened up another exit path behind the stores on Main Street.  We walked out that way and straight out the front of the Magic Kingdom to The Contemporary.


----------



## Meglen

The night I'm looking to book has emh at night do they still do the HEA party's on thouse nights?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Meglen said:


> The night I'm looking to book has emh at night do they still do the HEA party's on thouse nights?



Yup!


----------



## ktate82

Oh come on Disney!  Never thought it would be this hard to get them to take my money!


----------



## ErinsMommy

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yup!



Just saw your moderator title, congrats and well deserved!


----------



## MonaMN

Realgrumpy said:


> We went last year in August and they had opened up another exit path behind the stores on Main Street.  We walked out that way and straight out the front of the Magic Kingdom to The Contemporary.


When we were there on 3/4/18, that is what we did - took that back path right after HEA, made it out of MK and onto a bus very quickly. It was great!


----------



## ItsNotMuchofaTail

While we are waiting......can I ask about exit strategy too?
I will be with my 15 year old DD, she has high functioning autism (think aspergers). This is our last ditch attempt for her to see MK fireworks. I am going to do plaza garden seating and bring noise cancelling headphones. I know the buses to POR will be insane right after fireworks, and I figure a Minnie van will also be impossible. Suggestions? She can probably wait a few minutes if they will let us stay in the plaza area. Will they let us? Are there any secrets about leaving? This is her 4th trip, and I want this to work out for her. Plus, I want to see HEA!


----------



## LaurenT

ItsNotMuchofaTail said:


> While we are waiting......can I ask about exit strategy too?
> I will be with my 15 year old DD, she has high functioning autism (think aspergers). This is our last ditch attempt for her to see MK fireworks. I am going to do plaza garden seating and bring noise cancelling headphones. I know the buses to POR will be insane right after fireworks, and I figure a Minnie van will also be impossible. Suggestions? She can probably wait a few minutes if they will let us stay in the plaza area. Will they let us? Are there any secrets about leaving? This is her 4th trip, and I want this to work out for her. Plus, I want to see HEA!


My 15 yr old daughter has Aspergers and doesn’t have any real trouble with the fireworks. She’ll cling to me in a crowd, but she doesn’t freak out. If your daughter is more sensitive, I also think they’ll let you stay in the reserved garden area until the crowd dies down ../


----------



## danielle782001

ItsNotMuchofaTail said:


> While we are waiting......can I ask about exit strategy too?
> I will be with my 15 year old DD, she has high functioning autism (think aspergers). This is our last ditch attempt for her to see MK fireworks. I am going to do plaza garden seating and bring noise cancelling headphones. I know the buses to POR will be insane right after fireworks, and I figure a Minnie van will also be impossible. Suggestions? She can probably wait a few minutes if they will let us stay in the plaza area. Will they let us? Are there any secrets about leaving? This is her 4th trip, and I want this to work out for her. Plus, I want to see HEA!



Yes, you can stay in the garden for a little while. Also, the garden's exist opens right to the path that takes you behind Main Street's store fronts.  This is a very quick ans easy path out.  I would consider getting a Minnie Van to cut down on the stress.


----------



## LynnF0513

I had no idea they let people exit behind the stores, every time I have walked by they are waving people toward the ice cream shop!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FYI, that Main Street bypass is usually only open for a short amount of time.  They are pretty quick (arguably too quick) to close it once the initial rush passes.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

While we’re all sitting here still waiting...

What are we going to do if they dial in a price increase?


----------



## SaintsManiac

GADisneyDad14 said:


> While we’re all sitting here still waiting...
> 
> What are we going to do if they dial in a price increase?




I'm more concerned about them allowing more people in.


----------



## ktjdisneymom

GADisneyDad14 said:


> While we’re all sitting here still waiting...
> 
> What are we going to do if they dial in a price increase?


It depends if they add alcohol or not?


----------



## ITALIANNYC

I wish the ice cream shop wasn't so crowded after fireworks..

Then again, if I book this, there will be ice cream right? 

So problem solved


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ktjdisneymom said:


> It depends if they add alcohol or not?



Lol, I wish.  No chance in the MK though.  (In all likelihood)


----------



## LynnF0513

I can't believe they haven't released availability yet but I'm still checking like crazy. 

I didn't think about an increase, currently there's only beer and wine at select places right? Seems like I had wine at BOG last year but now I can't remember.


----------



## dbenlee

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Lol, I wish.  No chance in the MK though.  (In all likelihood)



Thats an interesting thought though.  They have added wine and beer to a few of the MK restaurants. Hmmmm, maybe...  (we can always hope!)


----------



## anneboleyn

GADisneyDad14 said:


> While we’re all sitting here still waiting...
> 
> What are we going to do if they dial in a price increase?



I will honestly be shocked if they don’t increase the price, even if it is making the garden viewing the same price as the seated version.


----------



## Fantasia79

dbenlee said:


> Thats an interesting thought though.  They have added wine and beer to a few of the MK restaurants. Hmmmm, maybe...  (we can always hope!)



#gamechanger


----------



## danielle782001

LynnF0513 said:


> I had no idea they let people exit behind the stores, every time I have walked by they are waving people toward the ice cream shop!


Yup, its by the bathrooms at the bottom of the Terrace ramp.  As other poster said, its open briefly, but its awesome and kind of cool to see


----------



## LynnF0513

danielle782001 said:


> Yup, its by the bathrooms at the bottom of the Terrace ramp.  As other poster said, its open briefly, but its awesome and kind of cool to see



Maybe I'll get to take the path less traveled on this trip! Since we are planning on the desert party we will be right there and can (hopefully) dart back there before they seal it up.


----------



## dbenlee

danielle782001 said:


> Yup, its by the bathrooms at the bottom of the Terrace ramp.  As other poster said, its open briefly, but its awesome and kind of cool to see



They do the same thing on the other side of Main Street behind Casey's.  it's very convenient when trying to leave the park during the after fireworks rush.


----------



## ItsNotMuchofaTail

LaurenT said:


> My 15 yr old daughter has Aspergers and doesn’t have any real trouble with the fireworks. She’ll cling to me in a crowd, but she doesn’t freak out. If your daughter is more sensitive, I also think they’ll let you stay in the reserved garden area until the crowd dies down ../



She has always hated fireworks. The last time we went we did a MVMCP and we had to run down Main Street with my hands over her ears when the fireworks started.  But that was 5 years ago, I am hoping she can enjoy them this time. If there is a place to try and like fireworks, it’s WDW, right?! I am hoping if we can either get right out and get on a bus quickly, or sit and relax and wait the crowd out. I do have pictures of her curled up in a ball zipped completely inside a huge sweatshirt with her head covered while I apply pressure to her head or shoulders. I just don’t want that to happen his time. She gets so disappointed.


----------



## veeraltolia

I'm having a hard time booking this 180 days out (for late september.) At first I thought that maybe the date was already sold out, but I can't find a single other date with availability! Am I doing this wrong or is event just the most popular event in the park?


----------



## Tarheel Mom

GADisneyDad14 said:


> While we’re all sitting here still waiting...
> 
> What are we going to do if they dial in a price increase?



For me it depends on how much of an increase.  We have another trip booked in December with my son and his girlfriend so I might just skip the party this trip and enjoy it with them since the gf has never done it before.  Fingers crossed there will be no increase so we can enjoy it both times


----------



## SaintsManiac

veeraltolia said:


> I'm having a hard time booking this 180 days out (for late september.) At first I thought that maybe the date was already sold out, but I can't find a single other date with availability! Am I doing this wrong or is event just the most popular event in the park?




No one can book past 5/27. That's why we are all here being miserable and impatient together.


----------



## LaurenT

ItsNotMuchofaTail said:


> She has always hated fireworks. The last time we went we did a MVMCP and we had to run down Main Street with my hands over her ears when the fireworks started.  But that was 5 years ago, I am hoping she can enjoy them this time. If there is a place to try and like fireworks, it’s WDW, right?! I am hoping if we can either get right out and get on a bus quickly, or sit and relax and wait the crowd out. I do have pictures of her curled up in a ball zipped completely inside a huge sweatshirt with her head covered while I apply pressure to her head or shoulders. I just don’t want that to happen his time. She gets so disappointed.


Maybe she’ll be ok this time - there’s a big difference between 10 and 15! The headset will probably work. Becky’s big thing is haunted mansion... 15 years old and she’s still afraid of it -and Tower of Terror, she doesn’t care about the drops, but it’s too spooky for her


----------



## Betty_Baylor99

Can I ask those who’ve booked the HEA dessert party with garden plaza view about the check in procedure? I know you’ll pre-pay for the exact number of people like an ADR, and then I’m assuming on the day of the event, you’ll go to the check-in area to confirm with ID or your magicband. I plan on booking the dessert party but will be tag teaming with hubby and only taking 2 of my 3 kids (while hubby stays behind with our 3rd kid elsewhere). I plan on booking the dessert party for a party of 3. If by chance, 1 of my 2 kids on the ADR in my party bails or changes her mind, is it possible for me to swap out and take kid #3 instead seeing as I already paid for two kids? We will all have Magic Bands and admission into the park. Just want to know how strict they will be if I show up with kid #3 instead of kid #2 who was originally on the ADR. Will they just make sure to count that there is 1 adult and 2 kids present, or will they make us scan our Magic Bands?


----------



## bmahokie

New day - same disappointing result.  Still not available.


----------



## MinnieMSue

LaurenT said:


> Maybe she’ll be ok this time - there’s a big difference between 10 and 15! The headset will probably work. Becky’s big thing is haunted mansion... 15 years old and she’s still afraid of it -and Tower of Terror, she doesn’t care about the drops, but it’s too spooky for her



My daughter is 14 and she finally likes those rides. I seriously thought it would never happen. It wasn’t the drop in ToT. She liked that. She was scared of the themes. She is neurotypical too. Just not a fan of ghosts.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Betty_Baylor99 said:


> Can I ask those who’ve booked the HEA dessert party with garden plaza view about the check in procedure? I know you’ll pre-pay for the exact number of people like an ADR, and then I’m assuming on the day of the event, you’ll go to the check-in area to confirm with ID or your magicband. I plan on booking the dessert party but will be tag teaming with hubby and only taking 2 of my 3 kids (while hubby stays behind with our 3rd kid elsewhere). I plan on booking the dessert party for a party of 3. If by chance, 1 of my 2 kids on the ADR in my party bails or changes her mind, is it possible for me to swap out and take kid #3 instead seeing as I already paid for two kids? We will all have Magic Bands and admission into the park. Just want to know how strict they will be if I show up with kid #3 instead of kid #2 who was originally on the ADR. Will they just make sure to count that there is 1 adult and 2 kids present, or will they make us scan our Magic Bands?



They ask the name of whomever booked the party. They check on their list and let you in. They don’t care who you bring as long as it is correct number and age from the booking. They don’t scan bans. You can bring any two kids if you book two kids.


----------



## SaintsManiac

bmahokie said:


> New day - same disappointing result.  Still not available.



And within the 60 days for May 28th trips, too. Ridiculous!


----------



## danielle782001

dbenlee said:


> They do the same thing on the other side of Main Street behind Casey's.  it's very convenient when trying to leave the park during the after fireworks rush.


YES!


----------



## danielle782001

veeraltolia said:


> I'm having a hard time booking this 180 days out (for late september.) At first I thought that maybe the date was already sold out, but I can't find a single other date with availability! Am I doing this wrong or is event just the most popular event in the park?


No, youre not doing anything wrong.  The dates havent been released yet.  Yes, they are highlighted in Blue now.  Wasn't that way until last weekend.  But we still can't book.  Many of have been in the 180 day window for a long time now are still waiting.  Any minute now....We hope


----------



## Melissa Messina

Come on Disney!! Anyone know if this situation has happened in the past with other reservations?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Melissa Messina said:


> Come on Disney!! Anyone know if this situation has happened in the past with other reservations?





Last year I couldn't book until July 4th for Thanksgiving week. I can't remember when I booked for January of this year, but I know it was pretty close.


----------



## ItsNotMuchofaTail

LaurenT said:


> Maybe she’ll be ok this time - there’s a big difference between 10 and 15! The headset will probably work. Becky’s big thing is haunted mansion... 15 years old and she’s still afraid of it -and Tower of Terror, she doesn’t care about the drops, but it’s too spooky for her



Her dad “made” her go on haunted mansion and pirates of the Caribbean when she was 7. She hated them both and won’t even try them again. Luckily since the divorce he doesn’t come with us anymore, lol. She is easily frightened and doesn’t like anything even “Disney scary.”  I am counting on her age making a big difference this time for the fireworks. She did briefly experience fireworks at Busch Gardens on NYE at almost 13 and it wasn’t great, but it was on a band trip and the kids were at the park all morning, in a parade in the afternoon, and back to the park at night, which was PACKED - it was an exhausting day and several kids besides my own were over it by midnight. And we didn’t have earplugs.


----------



## ktate82

Melissa Messina said:


> Come on Disney!! Anyone know if this situation has happened in the past with other reservations?


 Last year, July 3 & 4 didn't open till late June. It seems like this happens every time I look to book, so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Newcastle

ktate82 said:


> Last year, July 3 & 4 didn't open till late June. It seems like this happens every time I look to book, so I'm not too worried about it.


Thank you for sharing this.  I had read about this before but I'm wondering if you remember whether the dates for July 3rd and 4th had been highlighted in blue this far in advance?  I have booked several dessert parties in the past and as a number of posters here have stated already, once the dates turn blue, they are usually bookable within 24 hours or so.  I think that is why it's so strange this time around that the dates have been blue for several days now but still are not available to be booked.


----------



## ktate82

Newcastle said:


> Thank you for sharing this.  I had read about this before but I'm wondering if you remember whether the dates for July 3rd and 4th had been highlighted in blue this far in advance?  I have booked several dessert parties in the past and as a number of posters here have stated already, once the dates turn blue, they are usually bookable within 24 hours or so.  I think that is why it's so strange this time around that the dates have been blue for several days now but still are not available to be booked.



They weren't highlighted last year when the rest of the dates in July went live.


----------



## Newcastle

ktate82 said:


> They weren't highlighted last year when the rest of the dates in July went live.


You have an excellent memory .  Thank you for the info.  I'm not sure if it is a good thing that the dates are highlighted this time around but I suppose we can only wait and see what happens!


----------



## ktate82

Newcastle said:


> You have an excellent memory .  Thank you for the info.  I'm not sure if it is a good thing that the dates are highlighted this time around but I suppose we can only wait and see what happens!



I remember being very frustrated that they weren't opened and finally gave up on booking it. We camped out for a fireworks spot. I guess they ended up releasing them around June 26 or 27 but we were already there by then and not checking.


----------



## ellynsoh

Following for late September.


----------



## scottishgirl1

ktate82 said:


> I remember being very frustrated that they weren't opened and finally gave up on booking it. We camped out for a fireworks spot. I guess they ended up releasing them around June 26 or 27 but we were already there by then and not checking.


That was what happened to us as well. We went on holiday june 26 and i gave up at that point. We had booked Cali Grill as a back up and saw fireworks from there on 3rd July but it would have been nice to see them in the park!


----------



## PooH14

Been waiting on may 28th forever , yea that’s right one day. And the chances of us getting it seem slimmer and slimmer as days go by. Still holding out hope we can get this booked cause we’ve never had a good experience with the fireworks, and would like to finally not worry or stress about it. Thanks for this thread I found it a few weeks ago and have been following it plus checking the Disney site. So I hope we can all get it reserved soon.


----------



## BellaandMickey

PooH14 said:


> Been waiting on may 28th forever , yea that’s right one day. And the chances of us getting it seem slimmer and slimmer as days go by. Still holding out hope we can get this booked cause we’ve never had a good experience with the fireworks, and would like to finally not worry or stress about it. Thanks for this thread I found it a few weeks ago and have been following it plus checking the Disney site. So I hope we can all get it reserved soon.



We’re waiting on June 2, so just a few days after you. I’m so worried that they are going to change it somehow or get rid of it.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I'm giving it until Sunday before I give up and book the Frozen party instead.


----------



## wrestlingchick26

Following along for June it’s the last thing I need to book so I can start planning our days. Hopefully not too much longer


----------



## ITALIANNYC

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm giving it until Sunday before I give up and book the Frozen party instead.



I say you book them both..


----------



## ktate82

scottishgirl1 said:


> That was what happened to us as well. We went on holiday june 26 and i gave up at that point. We had booked Cali Grill as a back up and saw fireworks from there on 3rd July but it would have been nice to see them in the park!



We just camped out in the park in the grassy area in front of Casey's. We got rained on, but we held out lol. My kids are revolting against that plan this year though....


----------



## SaintsManiac

ITALIANNYC said:


> I say you book them both..





LOL I want to. Just went to look and of course the Frozen one isn't even showing up for September yet.


----------



## ktate82

ITALIANNYC said:


> I say you book them both..



We booked Frozen for July 4th and plan to book this one for the 3rd. I agree with PP and book them both!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SaintsManiac said:


> LOL I want to. Just went to look and of course the Frozen one isn't even showing up for September yet.



Maybe this will help make the decision easier:


----------



## Newcastle

ktate82 said:


> We booked Frozen for July 4th and plan to book this one for the 3rd. I agree with PP and book them both!





GADisneyDad14 said:


> Maybe this will help make the decision easier:
> 
> View attachment 312167



I am both impatient and impulsive which is not a great combination unfortunately .  I am finding myself looking at these posts and thinking maybe I should book the Frozen dessert party so I can stop making myself nutty by checking repeatedly for the HEA party.  My question is (and I apologize if this has been posted elsewhere), are there special July 4th fireworks at Epcot or is that only offered at Magic Kingdom?  We did the Frozen party last year and we're hoping to catch a fireworks show that is different from what is typically offered at the various parks - hence, why I had been hoping to book the HEA party for July 3rd or 4th.


----------



## scottishgirl1

There were extra fireworks at the end of Illuminations in Epcot on 4th July. We had a table at Rose and Crown last year and it was a lovely evening. We were very impressed!


----------



## Euradius

Newcastle said:


> I am both impatient and impulsive which is not a great combination unfortunately .  I am finding myself looking at these posts and thinking maybe I should book the Frozen dessert party so I can stop making myself nutty by checking repeatedly for the HEA party.  My question is (and I apologize if this has been posted elsewhere), are there special July 4th fireworks at Epcot or is that only offered at Magic Kingdom?  We did the Frozen party last year and we're hoping to catch a fireworks show that is different from what is typically offered at the various parks - hence, why I had been hoping to book the HEA party for July 3rd or 4th.


It's Illuminations with an extra 4th of July set added on at the end. Big and loud!


----------



## LiamsDISMom

Newcastle said:


> I am both impatient and impulsive which is not a great combination unfortunately .  I am finding myself looking at these posts and thinking maybe I should book the Frozen dessert party so I can stop making myself nutty by checking repeatedly for the HEA party.  My question is (and I apologize if this has been posted elsewhere), are there special July 4th fireworks at Epcot or is that only offered at Magic Kingdom?  We did the Frozen party last year and we're hoping to catch a fireworks show that is different from what is typically offered at the various parks - hence, why I had been hoping to book the HEA party for July 3rd or 4th.



Unfortunately I think from what was said on the Frozen dessert party thread July 4th sold out already. It was up for less than 24 hours.


----------



## Newcastle

LiamsDISMom said:


> Unfortunately I think from what was said on the Frozen dessert party thread July 4th sold out already. It was up for less than 24 hours.


Well, that just makes my decision easier I suppose .  Back to waiting on the HEA party.  Thanks for everyone's responses though!


----------



## Araminta18

I have a dream...that one day the blue dates will show availability!!!!


----------



## ktate82

LiamsDISMom said:


> Unfortunately I think from what was said on the Frozen dessert party thread July 4th sold out already. It was up for less than 24 hours.



Wow that was fast!


----------



## DisneyMom1111

Following. Looking for dates between 7/26 and 8/2.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## LiamsDISMom

JuneChickie said:


> I think it lasted maybe 10 hours if that. I know this because we went to bed at 2 am and by 10 am when I went back in to check, they were sold out.
> 
> I guess it is very very limited.  I wish they would do them on the
> third at Epcot so maybe we would have a chance at that one.



Woah that is faster than I thought. I booked probably at 8:30 a.m. Guess I got lucky. And I just happened to wake up earlier than I normally would on a Saturday.


----------



## JuneChickie

LiamsDISMom said:


> Woah that is faster than I thought. I booked probably at 8:30 a.m. Guess I got lucky. And I just happened to wake up earlier than I normally would on a Saturday.



I want to be your new best friend .     I'm going to keep clicking and hoping
someone changes their mind.     

I caved and called and cm said , well its not showing sold out because
it lets me put in people but Im coming up with nothing available.
so I dunno


----------



## ErinsMommy

PooH14 said:


> Been waiting on may 28th forever , yea that’s right one day. And the chances of us getting it seem slimmer and slimmer as days go by. Still holding out hope we can get this booked cause we’ve never had a good experience with the fireworks, and would like to finally not worry or stress about it. Thanks for this thread I found it a few weeks ago and have been following it plus checking the Disney site. So I hope we can all get it reserved soon.



 Curious as to why chances of getting tix are slim? Do you mean sold out or just not avail? FYI I’m looking for same date


----------



## LynnF0513

Hey guys question, do we expect the ressies to open up in the AM when the time comes or is it possible they could open them up at any time of the day. I’m just wondering if checking throughout the day is all for nothing?


----------



## zipuzee

Looking to book for mid September. So I guess I’ll just hang out with the rest of y’all until then. I do have a question. If we are in the garden viewing area will we be able to get back on the terrace after the fireworks to wait out the crowds?  Or is it once you leave you can't gone back?


----------



## bonjing

05/28 is open for booking


----------



## G719

bonjing said:


> 05/28 is open for booking


Not when I just checked


----------



## Araminta18

G719 said:


> Not when I just checked



Not for me either.  maybe it's another fake out like they did a couple days ago?  When it showed a time but by the time you clicked on it it was like "oops, just kidding!"


----------



## bravenyc

June is not available to book - just checked


----------



## PooH14

ErinsMommy said:


> Curious as to why chances of getting tix are slim? Do you mean sold out or just not avail? FYI I’m looking for same date


just me being worried I’m not gonna see it in time and miss it since it’s Memorial Day. But hope we both get it booked and see each other there


----------



## bmahokie

Is March 29th the day for success?  I submit to you that it is not.


----------



## magrudersmakes3

I just checked hoping maybe it was finally bookable, but not yet ☹.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

You are all going to get the tickets and dates you want. Don’t even stress it.


----------



## stitchlet

Is it just me or are dates after 5/28 still not showing as "bookable"?


----------



## ktjdisneymom

I’m checking 50x a day so, mathematically I know it’s going to eventually happen.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Is this something you have to call to book? Because I am in there now with my date, which shows a match but when I click on the button nothing happens.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FinnsMom7 said:


> Is this something you have to call to book? Because I am in there now with my date, which shows a match but when I click on the button nothing happens.



Looks like you’re pre-5/28, right?  

If so, if the “time” button pops up and won’t do anything - switch browsers, use Chrome Incognito, Safari Private browsing, or similar.  Chrome Incognito works really well for me when the website gets wonky.


----------



## FinnsMom7

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Looks like you’re pre-5/28, right?
> 
> If so, if the “time” button pops up and won’t do anything - switch browsers, use Chrome Incognito, Safari Private browsing, or similar.  Chrome Incognito works really well for me when the website gets wonky.


Yes I am looking for mid April, and now it is gone, that was short lived - thanks though!


----------



## bebec22

FinnsMom7 said:


> Is this something you have to call to book? Because I am in there now with my date, which shows a match but when I click on the button nothing happens.


When that happens to me I right click on the time and select "open in new tab" and it will open up for me.


----------



## bonjing

Sorry all I goofed. I was looking at Frozen.

Whats the difference between Happily Ever After and the Fireworks dessert party at the plaza viewing?


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Well, I finally got a Star Wars Dessert Party reservation for June 11th for 4 people using Incognito and opening the "time" link in a new window. Thanks for the tips!

I'm a dork in the wrong thread...sorry!


----------



## danielle782001

bonjing said:


> Sorry all I goofed. I was looking at Frozen.
> 
> Whats the difference between Happily Ever After and the Fireworks dessert party at the plaza viewing?


Terrace has seating, off to the side a little bit.

Garden has tables for eating, but viewing the fireworks, but is more centered on the castle.


----------



## bonjing

danielle782001 said:


> Terrace has seating, off to the side a little bit.
> 
> Garden has tables for eating, but viewing the fireworks, but is more centered on the castle.



But the Fireworks dessert party garden/terrace viewing, is Happily Ever After?


----------



## Meglen

bonjing said:


> But the Fireworks dessert party garden/terrace viewing, is Happily Ever After?


Yes


----------



## danielle782001

bonjing said:


> But the Fireworks dessert party garden/terrace viewing, is Happily Ever After?


Yup!


----------



## Joanie

Ok, I hit my 180 days out from my trip this Sept (the 20th-29th). I show the desert party bookable dates in blue (not able to actually book them yet - waiting like everyone else)
The day I'm looking to snag is September 27th  BUT.... September 27th (a Thursday) is in grey. It should be in blue. That day should be open for the desert party. But it's not. 
Hmmm. The Halloween Party is not listed for the 27th, so that can't be it.
Anyone know if there's anything going on this day at MK, maybe a cast member special event or something?
Could they be adding a Halloween party that night? Or is it just a goof?
Enquiring minds want to know...before they go insane lol!

(Edited for clarity)


----------



## Meglen

Joanie said:


> Ok, I hit my 180 days out from my trip this Sept (the 20th-29th). I show the desert party bookable dates in blue (not able to actually book them yet - waiting like everyone else)
> The day I'm looking to snag is September 27th  BUT.... September 27th (a Thursday) is in grey.
> Hmmm. The Halloween Party is not listed for the 27th.
> Anyone know if there's anything going on this day at MK, maybe a cast member special event or something?
> Could they be adding a Halloween party that night? Or is it just a goof?
> Enquiring minds want to know...before they go insane lol!


 They are blue but not bookable yet join the waiting club


----------



## Staceycs

Joanie said:


> Ok, I hit my 180 days out from my trip this Sept (the 20th-29th). I show the desert party bookable dates in blue (not able to actually book them yet - waiting like everyone else)
> The day I'm looking to snag is September 27th  BUT.... September 27th (a Thursday) is in grey. It should be in blue. That day should be open for the desert party. But it's not.
> Hmmm. The Halloween Party is not listed for the 27th, so that can't be it.
> Anyone know if there's anything going on this day at MK, maybe a cast member special event or something?
> Could they be adding a Halloween party that night? Or is it just a goof?
> Enquiring minds want to know...before they go insane lol!
> 
> (Edited for clarity)




You are quite right- it is grey and I wondered earlier in the week why. Hopefully the very smart people on here can offer some insight. All that is currently showing is:


----------



## KT0191

Don't they usually do a CM party on a Thursday in September or something? I seem to remember that happening a couple of years back. I can't really remember. 
Or someone could have rented out the park for the night, like a corporation or something.


----------



## areno79

Every morning I wake up and think "Yay, today is the day!" and then....nothing.


----------



## Melendc

Joanie said:


> Ok, I hit my 180 days out from my trip this Sept (the 20th-29th). I show the desert party bookable dates in blue (not able to actually book them yet - waiting like everyone else)
> The day I'm looking to snag is September 27th  BUT.... September 27th (a Thursday) is in grey. It should be in blue. That day should be open for the desert party. But it's not.
> Hmmm. The Halloween Party is not listed for the 27th, so that can't be it.
> Anyone know if there's anything going on this day at MK, maybe a cast member special event or something?
> Could they be adding a Halloween party that night? Or is it just a goof?
> Enquiring minds want to know...before they go insane lol!
> 
> (Edited for clarity)



I have been watching the page for the HEA dessert party for a couple of weeks now, since our trip starts Sept. 27 and we are looking to book the party on October 3 ( a Wednesday with no MNSSHP). From what I can tell, the September dates are turning blue one date at a time, as each date hits the 180 mark.  180 days from September 27 (the date I think you are looking for Joanie) is not until this Saturday( I only know this because our trip starts on Sept27 and this Saturday is when we can start making ADRs for our trip). If there is going to be a Fireworks dessert party on Sept. 27, that date should turn blue this Saturday, from what I’ve seen the past couple of weeks.  But even though it will turn blue, it still may not be bookable yet, as others in this thread have said.  It seems dates for June and forward are blue or turning blue but still may not be booked yet for some unknown reason.  Hope this makes sense and helps.


----------



## Wdw1015

Has anyone else noticed a time change when attempting to book it for the dates that aren’t open yet? I’m watching for June 14th and up until I just checked again (for the millionth time), it has always shown 8:00. Now it is showing 7:45. Wonder if the times weren’t set yet and this is what was causing a delay? And even better, maybe this means that they’ll open up tomorrow?? Wishful thinking??


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Wdw1015 said:


> Has anyone else noticed a time change when attempting to book it for the dates that aren’t open yet? I’m watching for June 14th and up until I just checked again (for the millionth time), it has always shown 8:00. Now it is showing 7:45. Wonder if the times weren’t set yet and this is what was causing a delay? And even better, maybe this means that they’ll open up tomorrow?? Wishful thinking??



Yup - I just noticed that too and was putting together a little summary of what it was before and now.  Very interesting!


----------



## ITALIANNYC

That price increase is coming... lol


----------



## Joanie

KT0191 said:


> Don't they usually do a CM party on a Thursday in September or something? I seem to remember that happening a couple of years back. I can't really remember.
> Or someone could have rented out the park for the night, like a corporation or something.


We went at the end of November last year and had that happen, so it could be possible. 




Melendc said:


> I have been watching the page for the HEA dessert party for a couple of weeks now, since our trip starts Sept. 27 and we are looking to book the party on October 3 ( a Wednesday with no MNSSHP). From what I can tell, the September dates are turning blue one date at a time, as each date hits the 180 mark.  180 days from September 27 (the date I think you are looking for Joanie) is not until this Saturday( I only know this because our trip starts on Sept27 and this Saturday is when we can start making ADRs for our trip). If there is going to be a Fireworks dessert party on Sept. 27, that date should turn blue this Saturday, from what I’ve seen the past couple of weeks.  But even though it will turn blue, it still may not be bookable yet, as others in this thread have said.  It seems dates for June and forward are blue or turning blue but still may not be booked yet for some unknown reason.  Hope this makes sense and helps.


I had thought the same Melendc, but the thing is on my booking calendar the 29th (that Saturday) IS in blue, and that is _after_ the 27th. I'm hoping you are right though! 

Thanks all for the help folks - its very much appreciated!  I just thought I was delusional with that date showing up the way it is. I guess time will tell what the story is. 
~ Joanie


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I wouldn't read too much into this since Disney is obviously messing around with times, but here's a comparison of the Plaza Garden event times from this past weekend compared to what they are now:

When the dates first turned blue last week....
 

Current HEA and Plaza Garden times on the website....changes shaded.  
 

Who the heck knows what they are up to, but perhaps the lack of finalized schedule is the cause of the delay.   The variety of HEA times is a change this summer - last year it was 9pm all the time.   

TBD!!!!


----------



## LynnF0513

That's a lot of movement. Also, is it really necessary to check in 1.5 hours before?


----------



## SaintsManiac

LynnF0513 said:


> That's a lot of movement. Also, is it really necessary to check in 1.5 hours before?




We like early check in. By that time we are ready to sit and relax for a bit before heading to the viewing area.


----------



## LynnF0513

SaintsManiac said:


> We like early check in. By that time we are ready to sit and relax for a bit before heading to the viewing area.



Totally understandable! I have ADR’s at 5:30 so no way I would make a 6:30 check-in. If I’m going to lose out by being late then it may not be worth it for the day I’m thinking.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

LynnF0513 said:


> That's a lot of movement. Also, is it really necessary to check in 1.5 hours before?



To me, that's way overkill for our style.  We don't even check in 1 hour/15 minutes early.  I'd rather be late, but I know that's an unusual perspective.  I'm good with 10-15 minutes of desserts/chilling/bathroom break, then off to the garden to relax/wait.


----------



## areno79

GADisneyDad14 said:


> To me, that's way overkill for our style.  We don't even check in 1 hour/15 minutes early.  I'd rather be late, but I know that's an unusual perspective.  I'm good with 10-15 minutes of desserts/chilling/bathroom break, then off to the garden to relax/wait.


Same here. In December I checked in about 30 minutes before the fireworks. It was just enough time to grab some food, take a sit break, and head out to the plaza garden just a few minutes before the fireworks started.


----------



## LynnF0513

GADisneyDad14 said:


> To me, that's way overkill for our style.  We don't even check in 1 hour/15 minutes early.  I'd rather be late, but I know that's an unusual perspective.  I'm good with 10-15 minutes of desserts/chilling/bathroom break, then off to the garden to relax/wait.



Agreed! I was thinking 1.5 hours?! I’m hoping my meal doesn’t take that long lol. I was thinking 7:15-7:20 ish for us.


----------



## Staceycs

Trying not to read too much into the time changes, but I do feel like an extended period of time is a way to possibly justify a price increase?


----------



## HappyGrape

I have been checking for days too. I hope today is the day!


----------



## bmahokie

It is Good Friday, which would be a GOOD day to open up the reservation for this party with yummy GOODies.  However, when I just tried for reservations on June 9 the results were NOT GOOD.  No Easter miracle today. (Sorry, that sounded sacrilegious)


----------



## garada3

I got nothin’


----------



## LynnF0513

I was hoping as well but NADA


----------



## Disney & ME

I just booked for 5/28!!!

I got an email and its showing  in MDE


----------



## TristiK

Disney & ME said:


> I just booked for 5/28!!!
> 
> I got an email and its showing  in MDE



Still nothing for 6/7.  Hoping they're  slowly loading them


----------



## cakebaker

Disney & ME said:


> I just booked for 5/28!!!
> 
> I got an email and its showing  in MDE


I’m impatiently waiting to book for mid October. 5/28 is 60 days if my math is right. If so, I’ve got a long wait ahead of me! The dessert buffet is a must have for me. Fighting the crowds and camping out for a good spot isn’t happening.


----------



## Realgrumpy

Nothing for August...checked on line and called.


----------



## DWeav

Confirmed that 5/28 is now available to book, but nothing after that


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Confirmed that Disney is just trolling us.


----------



## Erik the Red

My 180 days is coming up on Tuesday.

Was hoping I could book this, as it is a MUST for me.

Guess that's not happening anytime soon. 

I wonder how many heart attacks are caused from Disney planning?  lol


----------



## Susiej7776

Nothing for my date of 6/4 either. However I did notice that the reservation time is now showing 7:45 where as yesterday it was 8 pm. Going to take it as a sign that maybe booking availability is getting closer. Gotta tell myself this so I don’t go crazy waiting.


----------



## ktate82

Susiej7776 said:


> Nothing for my date of 6/4 either. However I did notice that the reservation time is now showing 7:45 where as yesterday it was 8 pm. Going to take it as a sign that maybe booking availability is getting closer. Gotta tell myself this so I don’t go crazy waiting.



I think I've past the crazy point!  I had a dream where I made a reservation after stalking and then when we got there, we didn't have a reservation.  Come on Disney!


----------



## PooH14

I just got the garden seating booked for may 28th. Glad that’s finally done


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Still nothing


----------



## Disney & ME

PooH14 said:


> I just got the garden seating booked for may 28th. Glad that’s finally done


We will see you there!

It's odd, I called DVC member services yesterday for something else and she could see the 28th date but couldn't book it for me. And the date was showing 8:00 when she tried yesterday but today when I booked it was 7:45. I assume they are loading dates and will keep my fingers crossed for everyone else.


----------



## TristiK

Will be interesting to see if 5/29 is available tomorrow - I'm wondering if they're releasing them one day at a time?


----------



## Newcastle

TristiK said:


> Will be interesting to see if 5/29 is available tomorrow - I'm wondering if they're releasing them one day at a time?


I was wondering the same thing.  I wouldn't actually mind this because it would save me from checking incessantly throughout the day but with the way things sometimes work with Disney, they are liable to all of a sudden release a bunch of dates and then I'd likely miss out as I'm innocently waiting for my date to arrive.  I wish there was a way to confirm what type of strategy they are employing here with the release of the dates but I can't see that happening.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Do they ever release further out than 180 days? We are going in November and my 180 days is May 6. Just wondering if I should keep checking in case they release further out or am I ok to relax?


----------



## elgerber

TristiK said:


> Will be interesting to see if 5/29 is available tomorrow - I'm wondering if they're releasing them one day at a time?


Ha, I hope not!  Those of us looking for September would be waiting a longggggg time.


----------



## dbenlee

Does your whole group have to be together to check in or can they check in at different times?


----------



## tinkattu6

Disney & ME said:


> I just booked for 5/28!!!
> 
> I got an email and its showing  in MDE


Looks like May 28th is not available again or SOLD OUT??


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Yeah I’m not booking anything until they all open up. I don’t trust booking it then it disappearing. Hassle.


----------



## ArielSRL

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Confirmed that Disney is just trolling us.


----------



## TristiK

tinkattu6 said:


> Looks like May 28th is not available again or SOLD OUT??



I just looked and it's available


----------



## tinkattu6

TristiK said:


> I just looked and it's available


What am I doing wrong?? I was able to select but, when searched for a table it said not available.


----------



## tinkattu6

tinkattu6 said:


> What am I doing wrong?? I was able to select but, when searched for a table it said not available.


Oh I see now, I was looking at the inside dessert party not the garden viewing.


----------



## NewCrew42

Joining everyone here looking for the month of June!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

The Garden Plaza viewing is available during the 28th, and is bookable, but the other is still not able to be booked, I heard they were painting, that may be causing delays.


----------



## mmouse50

Can I bring a paint roller and help painting just so I can book the dessert party?


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Can you leave the area to use the restroom after you go onto the garden and come back?


----------



## iujen94

ITALIANNYC said:


> Can you leave the area to use the restroom after you go onto the garden and come back?



Yes. When you check in, you’ll get a wristband and can come and go from the party or from the garden viewing area.


----------



## bellelinus

Just booked for August 7!


----------



## danielle782001

I just book July 19th! Yippee!! The waiting is over!!!


----------



## LiamsDISMom

July 3rd for me still shows nothing. The others work though .


----------



## bellelinus

For three, here was the price breakdown:

*Dining Party Guests*
3 Adults ages 10 and older x US$64.78 US$194.34


Subtotal US$194.34
Tax US$12.66


Total US$207.00


----------



## stitchlet

I think it's been fixed! I was just able to book an HEA w/ Plaza Viewing after 5/28!


----------



## JuneChickie

July 4th not open yet either  

Calling to see if its a call in only ?


----------



## LiamsDISMom

JuneChickie said:


> July 4th not open yet either
> 
> Calling to see if its a call in only ?



Thanks for checking. Let us know what you find.


----------



## TristiK

Just got June 7th!  $64 and change for adults, $38 for kids


----------



## ErinF

Just booked for June 10!!!  *sigh* I guess the prices did increase...it shows $64.78 per adult and $38.49 per child (age 3-9) before tax.


----------



## Realgrumpy

Got it!  Thank you everyone for keeping watch!!!


----------



## anneboleyn

FINALLY!!! I booked for the September 13th party 

No takebacks, Disney!!


----------



## Susiej7776

Just booked for June 4th. So happy I don’t have to keep checking every day anymore. Thanks everyone for the alerts.


----------



## JuneChickie

=.


----------



## LiamsDISMom

JuneChickie said:


> Well , I called and everything that is blue is open can be booked :
> 
> EXCEPT , July 3rd and 4th.
> 
> The cast member that I spoke to had no idea why just those 2
> dates she could not book.



 Of course the stalking will continue. Haha. I so wanted to let it go.


----------



## JuneChickie

LiamsDISMom said:


> Of course the stalking will continue. Haha. I so wanted to let it go.



Me too ,,  so now its refresh , refresh , refresh


----------



## ITALIANNYC

How does garden plaza viewing work in the summer if it rains? Do they cancel it, or you just stand in the rain like the rest


----------



## ktate82

ITALIANNYC said:


> How does garden plaza viewing work in the summer if it rains? Do they cancel it, or you just stand in the rain like the rest



When we went a few years ago, it was raining and they gave out ponchos as we headed to the garden area.


----------



## leiaorgana

Yay! Finally booked for 24th June! We didn’t get to see HEA last year so I can’t wait. Doing EMM again that day so it’s going to be a great day


----------



## garada3

Got it!  Party of 5 on 29 June.

The wallet hurts but I think this will be a great way for my group to enjoy the fireworks without the craziness of the crowds.

A great way to end my niece’s first trip!


----------



## ktate82

JuneChickie said:


> Me too ,,  so now its refresh , refresh , refresh



Sigh...me too.  This is what happened last year, only the 3rd and 4th weren't even blue to book.  So hopefully they open them up soon.


----------



## Senaby

That's so confusing and not fair! I want my life without the fireworks dessert party page back ...  They should keep those dates in grey until ready to book. I think I will just book any July date and let it go on those 07/03 or 04.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Hmm got it.

Not showing on MDE app, but on the comp, which is good

Now I am debating on the frozen one lol. Trip isn't for over 4 months, so I am trying to see if I can wait and book it closer to the trip instead of now. The HEA was more priority for me


----------



## constantdaydreamer

I've been stalking out for the 17th September for weeks now and I can get every date around it but not that one


----------



## elgerber

constantdaydreamer said:


> I've been stalking out for the 17th September for weeks now and I can get every date around it but not that one


I am trying the 8th, I can pull up the time, but when I click on the time, nothing happens


----------



## areno79

constantdaydreamer said:


> I've been stalking out for the 17th September for weeks now and I can get every date around it but not that one


Same here!! I wanted 9/17 too but it appears to be sold out already. That seems suspect to me.


----------



## corn princess

So is it seriously already booked?!  I just now went to book June 3rd or June 8th our 2 MK days and they're both already unavailable


----------



## constantdaydreamer

areno79 said:


> Same here!! I wanted 9/17 too but it appears to be sold out already. That seems suspect to me.


I thought it seemed a bit odd? I can't believe both gardens and terrace is sold out already


----------



## elgerber

There must still be issues going on.


----------



## elgerber

Aha, third different browser was the charm!  Booked for Sept 8th.


----------



## garada3

I had to use the computer not the app or on phone/iPad to get the time button to “click”.

Not sure if this helps but worth a try


----------



## corn princess

I tried via phone & the computer...still not working & now I"m getting a stitch ate the page...


----------



## areno79

elgerber said:


> There must still be issues going on.


That's what I'm wondering. I'm on hold with Disney Dining to see what's going on. It's weird that all of the dates around it are open except for 9/17. Even the CM was suspicious.


----------



## leiaorgana

corn princess said:


> So is it seriously already booked?!  I just now went to book June 3rd or June 8th our 2 MK days and they're both already unavailable



Both of those dates are showing availability for me. Maybe try clearing your cookies or trying incognito mode on Google Chrome and see if that works.


----------



## elgerber

It's now $69  with tax.   Even though the information page still says $59.


----------



## areno79

So apparently not all of the dates were released yet. I spoke with a CM regarding 9/17, who contacted Disney Dining inventory (I forget the name of the department), but they can see everything and they confirmed that 9/17 isn't yet bookable...and in fact some dates are bookable and some aren't, even though they're showing in blue on the website. 

She suggested calling Dining to see if they show on their side if it's really booked, or if the date you're looking for hasn't been released yet.


----------



## ktate82

areno79 said:


> So apparently not all of the dates were released yet. I spoke with a CM regarding 9/17, who contacted Disney Dining inventory (I forget the name of the department), but they can see everything and they confirmed that 9/17 isn't yet bookable...and in fact some dates are bookable and some aren't, even though they're showing in blue on the website.
> 
> She suggested calling Dining to see if they show on their side if it's really booked, or if the date you're looking for hasn't been released yet.



Any chance they happened to say when July 3rd and 4th would be open?


----------



## corn princess

Has everyone searching for June dates gotten theirs?  Did it just sell out this quickly!?


----------



## Emcalma

TristiK said:


> Still nothing for 6/7.  Hoping they're  slowly loading them


I just booked for June 7th and got the email confirmation!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Just booked for 6/25! Used my giftcard and the total for 2 came to $138. Super psyched...this is one less thing to stress about now! Moving on to stressing about a potential DVC preview for Toy Story Land lol. I'm leaving the day before it opens so hoping I will get to see it before I leave.


----------



## tinkerhon

Got my 7/17 - Garden View - myself DD and DS - $151 total - very happy camper !


----------



## areno79

ktate82 said:


> Any chance they happened to say when July 3rd and 4th would be open?


Sorry, I didn't ask about any other specific dates. But she did say that not all dates have been released, although she didn't know why. I guess I'm just going to spend my weekend sitting here refreshing the page? lol


----------



## JuneChickie

ktate82 said:


> Any chance they happened to say when July 3rd and 4th would be open?



No , when I called the cast member had no idea .
I did ask that question as to when she thought they might open up. 

She just said they get the update before dates go live but
then right away they go live so we know when she will know.
She didn't know why some opened up and some did not.


----------



## constantdaydreamer

areno79 said:


> So apparently not all of the dates were released yet. I spoke with a CM regarding 9/17, who contacted Disney Dining inventory (I forget the name of the department), but they can see everything and they confirmed that 9/17 isn't yet bookable...and in fact some dates are bookable and some aren't, even though they're showing in blue on the website.
> 
> She suggested calling Dining to see if they show on their side if it's really booked, or if the date you're looking for hasn't been released yet.



I've just been on with a CM and he went to guest relations and he came back and said it was all sold out


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Anyone else who bought not seeing it show up on the app after purchase? Shows on the comp though


----------



## Fantasia79

It’s up!  This is not a drill!!!!  Aaaggggg!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

JuneChickie said:


> Well , I called and everything that is blue is open can be booked :
> 
> EXCEPT , July 3rd and 4th.
> 
> The cast member that I spoke to had no idea why just those 2
> dates she could not book.


I believe its becuase they test the 4th fireworks on the 3rd. So crowds will be heavier. Last year some friends saw them on the 3rd then popped over and watched Epcots on the 4th. Both looked epic.


----------



## JuneChickie

Fantasia79 said:


> It’s up!  This is not a drill!!!!  Aaaggggg!


----------



## DWeav

Wow their website is so bad...I see the date and time I want, but clicking it doesn't do anything. I've tried Internet Explorer and Firefox on a computer and the IE browser on my LGG4.


----------



## ErinF

DWeav said:


> Wow their website is so bad...I see the date and time I want, but clicking it doesn't do anything. I've tried Internet Explorer and Firefox on a computer and the IE browser on my LGG4.



Yep, same thing happened using Safari on my laptop, so had to use Safari on my phone and it worked.


----------



## Staceycs

Yay!! Just booked for 9/26. My phone wouldn't work but jumped onto laptop and it worked straight away. So glad the wait is over!!


----------



## Meglen

WOOOT got it! Saddly the prices did go up Check my photo

64.78 Per Adult
38.49 Per Child
+ Tax


----------



## BellaandMickey

Got our date! Yay!


----------



## G719

DWeav said:


> Wow their website is so bad...I see the date and time I want, but clicking it doesn't do anything. I've tried Internet Explorer and Firefox on a computer and the IE browser on my LGG4.


Right click on the time and choose open in new tab.


----------



## corn princess

I called and got it for June 3rd!!!!


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Meglen said:


> WOOOT got it! Saddly the prices did go up Check my photo
> 
> 64.78 Per Adult
> 38.49 Per Child
> + Tax



What will I get?  A new 10 cent cupcake for that price increase and called " justified "

Just another nickel and dime move by Disney

That extra 5 bucks will really help their stock options

Its alright though. I am happy I booked it. I can complain another time


----------



## tinkerhon

elgerber said:


> There must still be issues going on.



Definitely still issues --- I was able to get July 17th, but when the time match came up and I pressed it, the page wouldn't load --   I had to put the date into the dining search engine for "make reservations" and then select the
7:45 time when the dessert party showed up - ( after going thru the rest from beginning of alphabet) 

Just to make sure that it was a glitch on their end, I tried booking mama melrose just from their page ( which I have saved in my faves) - time match came up, and loaded when I selected time I wanted -


----------



## atir2002

Took 3 devices and 4 browsers but we got our July date!


----------



## ktate82

Has anyone gotten July 3rd or 4th?  This is similar to what happened last year, only the 3rd and 4th stayed grayed out for months.


----------



## tinkerhon

Meglen said:


> WOOOT got it! Saddly the prices did go up Check my photo
> 
> 64.78 Per Adult
> 38.49 Per Child
> + Tax



Thanks for this - booked and didn't even notice the difference as this is our first time doing this particular party - 
Is it just me, or does the website still showing the same prices ($55 for adults- $35 for children) ?


----------



## Joanie

tinkerhon said:


> Definitely still issues --- I was able to get July 17th, but when the time match came up and I pressed it, the page wouldn't load --   I had to put the date into the dining search engine for "make reservations" and then select the
> 7:45 time when the dessert party showed up - ( after going thru the rest from beginning of alphabet)
> 
> Just to make sure that it was a glitch on their end, I tried booking mama melrose just from their page ( which I have saved in my faves) - time match came up, and loaded when I selected time I wanted -


That worked perfectly, thank you!


----------



## JuneChickie

ktate82 said:


> Has anyone gotten July 3rd or 4th?  This is similar to what happened last year, only the 3rd and 4th stayed grayed out for months.



No , they haven't opened them up yet to sell ( even though they are blue )
I called and no luck there either.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

tinkerhon said:


> Thanks for this - booked and didn't even notice the difference as this is our first time doing this particular party -
> Is it just me, or does the website still showing the same prices ($55 for adults- $35 for children) ?



Think it 59 per adult originally


----------



## elgerber

ITALIANNYC said:


> What will I get?  A new 10 cent cupcake for that price increase and called " justified "
> 
> Just another nickel and dime move by Disney
> 
> That extra 5 bucks will really help their stock options
> 
> Its alright though. I am happy I booked it. I can complain another time


Ha, techinically it's an extra $10...and yes I am happy it's booked too!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Dang, off DIS all afternoon and BOOM.  Strange time to be adding them, but whatever!  Happy planning all.


----------



## Meglen

tinkerhon said:


> Thanks for this - booked and didn't even notice the difference as this is our first time doing this particular party -
> Is it just me, or does the website still showing the same prices ($55 for adults- $35 for children) ?



yes it still shows the older prices.. when i was checking out i thought it was just tax added up but than I acually did some math and was like waiiiit a min... and looked at my invoice.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Meglen said:


> yes it still shows the older prices.. when i was checking out i thought it was just tax added up but than I acually did some math and was like waiiiit a min... and looked at my invoice.



I smell a price adjustment from the cm rep...

I just don’t feel like putting the effort in lol


----------



## dbb727

constantdaydreamer said:


> I've been stalking out for the 17th September for weeks now and I can get every date around it but not that one


Same for me too....I am wanting to book Sept 17th, and it looks like it is already sold out in 2 hours?? Has anyone been able to book that date. I called and they could see the tables loaded, and the CM just kept saying "huh, maybe it already sold out?....huh"


----------



## LynnF0513

FINALLY! Had to call b/c of our CRT ADR being too close to the dessert party start time but 9/24 for our Disneymoon is BOOKED!


----------



## Meglen

People who booked on the phone what price were you charged?


----------



## areno79

dbb727 said:


> Same for me too....I am wanting to book Sept 17th, and it looks like it is already sold out in 2 hours?? Has anyone been able to book that date. I called and they could see the tables loaded, and the CM just kept saying "huh, maybe it already sold out?....huh"


It's not sold out according to the CM I spoke with. For some reason that and a handful of other random dates are not opened up yet. (I'm trying for 9/17 too.)


----------



## tinkerhon

DWeav said:


> Wow their website is so bad...I see the date and time I want, but clicking it doesn't do anything. I've tried Internet Explorer and Firefox on a computer and the IE browser on my LGG4.



Same thing happened to me - I had to go under the "generic" make reservations link and go from there - 
Would not load from the party website page when I selected the time


----------



## tinkerhon

Joanie said:


> That worked perfectly, thank you!



Sure thing ! It's funny - because it's only with the party webpage - booked mama melrose and Ohana from their direct pages without any problems


----------



## LynnF0513

Meglen said:


> People who booked on the phone what price were you charged?



$138.00 for me for 2 Adults.

Sadly, I didn't even question it.


----------



## tinkerhon

ITALIANNYC said:


> Think it 59 per adult originally



Was $55 originally - ( just checked again )


----------



## Meglen

tinkerhon said:


> Was $55 originally - ( just checked again )


Look at my photo below


----------



## ItsNotMuchofaTail

G719 said:


> Right click on the time and choose open in new tab.



It shouldn’t be this hard to get Disney to take my money, lol. App and two different browsers weren’t cooperating, but this did it - booked and received email confirmation for August 2, our last night. We will end our FL trip with a literal bang!


----------



## tinkerhon

ITALIANNYC said:


> Think it 59 per adult originally



My bad - you're right - still showing $59 , but charging $64 - and $38 for the lil ones -- showing $35


----------



## tinkerhon

Meglen said:


> Look at my photo below



Yep -- $59 , but charging $64 - I'm still happy cuz my lil ones are flipping out w joy


----------



## mmouse50

Couldn’t book on my phone or computer so called - Got 6/20 - Finally!!!! Hope getting fast passes in a couple of weeks will be better than this.


----------



## SaintsManiac

It took a few tries, but I booked for September 1st--my daughter's birthday and arrival night!! WHEEEEE! Thank you, DISers!!!


----------



## donaldanddaisy

Got our date of 7/29. Didn't even look at the price. Thanks everyone!


----------



## LynnF0513

tinkerhon said:


> Yep -- $59 , but charging $64 - I'm still happy cuz my lil ones are flipping out w joy



Wow, I just paid 69 per person b/c my total for Garden Plaza was $138!


----------



## zipuzee

Finally got it for 9/20. Thanks for all the tricks. I had to do open the separate tab but it worked. I had tried my phone and iPad, and computer and different browsers before I saw that tip.


----------



## tinkerhon

LynnF0513 said:


> Wow, I just paid 69 per person b/c my total for Garden Plaza was $138!



Maybe $69 with the tax - $64 without ?


----------



## Meglen

mmouse50 said:


> Couldn’t book on my phone or computer so called - Got 6/20 - Finally!!!! Hope getting fast passes in a couple of weeks will be better than this.


 Same night for us!!


----------



## LynnF0513

tinkerhon said:


> Maybe $69 with the tax - $64 without ?



According to the website it's 59$ including tax (and not gratuity which isn't required) and I was charged $138 even so seems weird that tax would be an even $5.00 (since cost went up to 64$) right? I'm chatting with a CM to try and confirm cost.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

LynnF0513 said:


> According to the website it's 59$ including tax (and not gratuity which isn't required) and I was charged $138 even so seems weird that tax would be an even $5.00 (since cost went up to 64$) right? I'm chatting with a CM to try and confirm cost.



Yes let us know simply because it stats 59 so maybe they will credit us


----------



## SaintsManiac

I was charged $179 for 2 adults and 1 child when it should have been $153. Calling now.


----------



## LynnF0513

ITALIANNYC said:


> Yes let us know simply because it stats 59 so maybe they will credit us



Of course via chat they don't know, they referred me back to the website. I took a screen shot of the price showing (reflecting 59$) and the date on my PC and I'm going to e-mail guest services.


----------



## LynnF0513

SaintsManiac said:


> I was charged $179 for 2 adults and 1 child when it should have been $153. Calling now.



Yes, let us know the outcome!


----------



## ITALIANNYC

What’s the guest services email


----------



## SaintsManiac

Just spoke with CM Marvin. The price is now $69 per adult and $41 per child for garden view.


----------



## LynnF0513

ITALIANNYC said:


> What’s the guest services email



They don't have it via chat, unbelievable. I have it somewhere, looking for it now.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

SaintsManiac said:


> Just spoke with CM Marvin. The price is now $69 per adult and $41 per child for garden view.



I can deal with the 59 but 69 is pushing it.

Then again, Epcot is more money and I truly think the only dessert party that should merit a price increase is the magic kingdom cause it’s a true nightmare getting a spot

Then also I foresee the terrace going to 89 along with the other ones


----------



## elgerber

tinkerhon said:


> Maybe $69 with the tax - $64 without ?


It's not $64 even, it's $64.78 plus tax, to total $69 even.  I sent an email right after I booked, we will see what happens.


----------



## SaintsManiac

ITALIANNYC said:


> I can deal with the 59 but 69 is pushing it.
> 
> Then again, Epcot is more money and I truly think the only dessert party that should merit a price increase is the magic kingdom cause it’s a true nightmare getting a spot




I might have skipped it, but we aren't doing Disney next year so I figured what the heck. It's the one thing my daughter wants to do for her birthday.


----------



## Promomx2

If I by chance got tickets for christmas eve for garden party and wdw closes park for capacity, can my group still get to attend?


----------



## tinkerhon

SaintsManiac said:


> Just spoke with CM Marvin. The price is now $69 per adult and $41 per child for garden view.



Exactly what I was charged, however, the website still lists the "old" prices and needed to be updated PRIOR to people booking


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Any chance it’s raised cause they will offer some alcohol


----------



## LynnF0513

Also, does anyone know why the ressie says 6:30, special?

Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing
Monday, September 24, 2018(6:30 PM, Special)


----------



## leiaorgana

I was charged $207 for 3 adults, so that’s $64.86 per adult plus $4.14 tax each. That comes to $69, which means its gone up $10. 

Not an issue as it’s still cheaper than the Terrace party and I’d rather do the Plaza one anyway.


----------



## EEyorelover22

I couldn't book it online.  The button for my date was there and it wouldn't let me.  I had to call for my date.  One worked and the other one I couldn't do online.


----------



## JayhawkFans

Curious about cancellation policy .. seems to me I read somewhere we have up to 5 days prior to cancel and get a full refund?  DH is waffling about whether the trip is going to happen or not ...........


----------



## Meglen

LynnF0513 said:


> Also, does anyone know why the ressie says 6:30, special?
> 
> Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing
> Monday, September 24, 2018(6:30 PM, Special)


I think the special part just means its a event type deal not a normal ADR


----------



## ITALIANNYC

JayhawkFans said:


> Curious about cancellation policy .. seems to me I read somewhere we have up to 5 days prior to cancel and get a full refund?  DH is waffling about whether the trip is going to happen or not ...........



Yes 5 days from date of party to cancel

I am also kinda in the same boat, considering all these add ons I am doing for this trip, I might cancel and go to italy lol Its truly not much different in price

Ah maybe another year


----------



## ChimCher-ee

I just booked, after getting the button that wouldn't work, calling and getting a CM who said there's no availability, and then trying the website and the right click to open a new window! Finally, reservation for 1 on July 10! At $59.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

ChimCher-ee said:


> I just booked, after getting the button that wouldn't work, calling and getting a CM whonsaif there's no availability, and then trying the website and the right click to open a new window! Finally, reservation for 1 on July 10! At $59.



At $59 dollars??

Ok I am ready to battle with Disney Cms


----------



## LynnF0513

ITALIANNYC said:


> At $59 dollars??
> 
> Ok I am ready to battle with Disney Cms



Agreed, this is a little crazy. I sent an email to guest services at wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Wow.  That price increase was stealthy!  I booked the party for May a week or so ago and it was $118 total for 2 adults.


----------



## Wdw1015

Where do I look to see the breakdown of how much I paid per person? All I can see is the total and quite honestly, I was so geeked to book it I didn’t even pay attention at the time!


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Wdw1015 said:


> Where do I look to see the breakdown of how much I paid per person? All I can see is the total and quite honestly, I was so geeked to book it I didn’t even pay attention at the time!



Whats the total


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Just spoke with a CM who didn't know why either. She spoke with someone else and confirmed prices did go up. Would have been nice if they actually offered to give me a credit for the price since it says 59 but they didn't

Most likely cause they can just refund the 69 if I say I don't want to go anymore


----------



## SaintsManiac

tinkerhon said:


> Exactly what I was charged, however, the website still lists the "old" prices and needed to be updated PRIOR to people booking




Yes I told the CM this. He apologized and said the website has been behind on updates. We all know that’s true.


----------



## Wdw1015

ITALIANNYC said:


> Whats the total


I figured it out, I definitely paid the higher price!


----------



## tinkerhon

Wdw1015 said:


> Where do I look to see the breakdown of how much I paid per person? All I can see is the total and quite honestly, I was so geeked to book it I didn’t even pay attention at the time!



If you go to your mde and click on your reservations, go to the dessert party and click on "details" - believe it shows breakdown


----------



## tinkerhon

SaintsManiac said:


> Yes I told the CM this. He apologized and said the website has been behind on updates. We all know that’s true.



Wow - great cm reply ! Oy


----------



## SaintsManiac

ChimCher-ee said:


> I just booked, after getting the button that wouldn't work, calling and getting a CM who said there's no availability, and then trying the website and the right click to open a new window! Finally, reservation for 1 on July 10! At $59.



Check your credit card charges, because the price did go up.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

There has to be something more to this. There has to be a reason they added the extra 15 mins..

I just hope its not because they raised it 10 bucks, that we wanna be in there another 15 mins

Unless they change HEA to 9:00 instead of 9:15


----------



## tinkerhon

tinkerhon said:


> If you go to your mde and click on your reservations, go to the dessert party and click on "details" - believe it shows breakdown



Just shows total - but I was def charged the higher amt too - they need to honor the listed price on website


----------



## elgerber

I just started a Terrace booking to see the price, that one went up $5.


----------



## LynnF0513

tinkerhon said:


> Just shows total - but I was def charged the higher amt too - they need to honor the listed price on website



Agreed! That’s why I emailed them.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

elgerber said:


> I just started a Terrace booking to see the price, that one went up $5.



Yup $83 dollars for there terrace. What a damn joke. Deff adding alcohol ( still doesn't justify )


----------



## Betty_Baylor99

I booked HEA two days ago for myself and 2 kids for next month and was charged the old pricing of $59 for me and $70 for two kids for a total of *$129* for a party of 3. Someone screenshot the price increase on another page that shows that the new updated price increase of 1 adult and 1 kid (after you factor the tax and gratuity) is *$124* for two people. Insane to think I’d pay the same amount for 1 adult w/2 kids as what someone would now pay for 1 adult w/1 kid


----------



## ChimCher-ee

SaintsManiac said:


> Check your credit card charges, because the price did go up.


Here's the long (embarrassing) story--in my haste to finally get the reservation, I made it for tonight (!) instead of July. After making a second reservation for July, I called to see if they would cancel tonight's reservation for me. The cm was so nice about it (apparently it happens all the time) and she told me that the $59 refund would be posted to my cc. There's certainly enough confusion to go around!


----------



## Meglen

So i was able to check the layout of payments befor.. did the same thing now it jsut lumps the price up.. I feel they are trying to hide it now. Original posted below


----------



## Padaddict

I just got Plaza viewing for 10 adults and 1 child for September 24th.  Cost $69/adult and $41/child including tax.  Yippee!  I had a wonderful CM named Flo, she made my night.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I don’t think anything sinister is going on with the prices. Their IT and website are trash. They probably didn’t consider that people are literally checking all day for availability.


----------



## LynnF0513

SaintsManiac said:


> I don’t think anything sinister is going on with the prices. Their IT and website are trash. They probably didn’t consider that people are literally checking all day for availability.



I have to agree with this. Disney is an entertainment tycoon however; every time there is an issue I have to “stop by guest services at the park”. It’s ridiculous.


----------



## pooki1

Yay!!!!!! I just booked!!! June 12th!!! What a relief, good luck everyone!


----------



## pooki1

Yikes! I just realized when I checked before it was 412$ now it is 483$  that was sneaky


----------



## GADisneyDad14

LynnF0513 said:


> Also, does anyone know why the ressie says 6:30, special?
> 
> Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing
> Monday, September 24, 2018(6:30 PM, Special)



FYI, the “special” thing is normal, nothing new.  



JayhawkFans said:


> Curious about cancellation policy .. seems to me I read somewhere we have up to 5 days prior to cancel and get a full refund?  DH is waffling about whether the trip is going to happen or not ...........



In case no one answered you, yet, it’s 5 days.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Soooo......

Price increase for both parties.  I guess that was to be expected given the WDW trend. 

The extra 15 minutes.  That’s weird.  I wonder if HEA times will be changed at some point, or if they are really adding another 15 mins to the party. 

Fun times!


----------



## Lisa0620

Still nothing for 7/3 or 7/4... not sure if I missed it or they're not out yet?


----------



## Disney & ME

I was so excited to book the event I didn't realize there was a price increase.  Thanks to everyone who pointed it out.


----------



## TristiK

Emcalma said:


> I just booked for June 7th and got the email confirmation!


I got it too, see you there!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lisa0620 said:


> Still nothing for 7/3 or 7/4... not sure if I missed it or they're not out yet?



It appears that those two dates are not bookable yet.  Fits the pattern from last year where they weren’t added until later.  A frustrating pattern, for sure!


----------



## zipuzee

I’m not that concerned about the price. This is the only way I’ll get my husband to stay for the fireworks so it’s worth it to me. And we’re not doing any pricey sit down meals this trip since we’re going for food and wine and will spend most of our time grazing at the booths.


----------



## PPFlight75

Just booked July 17th!!


----------



## bigbear

I just booked the 17th too


----------



## jeni16

Just booked for June 19th.  Finally!


----------



## PPFlight75

bigbear said:


> I just booked the 17th too


Yay!! See you there!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Quick little cheat sheet on the latest info....

HEA and dessert party times as of today.  Starting 5/28, the Plaza Dessert Party adds 15 minutes to start 1.5 hours before HEA.  Oddly, the Terrace Party remains one hour before HEA.



I did this quickly, but here's a summary of old vs new pricing.  It looked like new pricing kicks in 5/28 for the Plaza Garden but 5/29 for the Terrace Viewing based on my website tinkering.

 

Ouch - getting pricey for my family of four!  I liked it better when DD wasn't three.


----------



## tinkerhon

bigbear said:


> I just booked the 17th too



Same here - 7/17 !


----------



## tinkerhon

ITALIANNYC said:


> There has to be something more to this. There has to be a reason they added the extra 15 mins..
> 
> I just hope its not because they raised it 10 bucks, that we wanna be in there another 15 mins
> 
> Unless they change HEA to 9:00 instead of 9:15



Here is the rumor - new guest requirement, prior to heading to the Garden :


----------



## disny_luvr

I just booked June 24th!


----------



## dbb727

Has ANYONE been able to book Sept 17th??? My gut is telling me that it didn’t instantaneously sell out, but they just didn’t release the tables yet for that date, similar to July 3rd & 4th....but why, why?? The dates before and after are bookable, why should this random Monday in September be different??


----------



## mississippi goofy

Finally got mine for June 8th


----------



## ml sumner

Got ours for June 1st!! Website gave me a lot of trouble and then it kept declining my credit card two different times, when there is no reason it should have. I retyped my card information and it finally took! I've been waiting 7 months to book this and relieved to finally have it and excited too!


----------



## areno79

dbb727 said:


> Has ANYONE been able to book Sept 17th??? My gut is telling me that it didn’t instantaneously sell out, but they just didn’t release the tables yet for that date, similar to July 3rd & 4th....but why, why?? The dates before and after are bookable, why should this random Monday in September be different??


Nope, and I've been trying since they opened up other dates.  It makes me feel a bit better that 7/3 and 7/4 aren't open yet either. I'm guessing it's got to be maybe an hours change thing or something? I just can't see how that 1 day could have sold out already and every other date in September is still open. The CM i spoke with said it's not bookable yet on her end either.


----------



## closetmickey

Was the old price of $59 including taxes?


----------



## ITALIANNYC

closetmickey said:


> Was the old price of $59 including taxes?



Yup. Raised the prices to 69 and 84 for Terrace


----------



## Melissa Messina

I just booked 8/30


----------



## DisneyMom1111

Just booked 8/1 for my family. Thank you all so much.  I've been following this thread. First time posting!!


----------



## HappyGrape

zipuzee said:


> I’m not that concerned about the price. This is the only way I’ll get my husband to stay for the fireworks so it’s worth it to me. And we’re not doing any pricey sit down meals this trip since we’re going for food and wine and will spend most of our time grazing at the booths.



it's not that I am happy paying it, but honestly the pushing being able to sit on the grass without being pushed is making it worth it for me. I really want to see them and I would put up with pushing, but my family will hate it! I suggested me going to see the fireworks on my own but they don't want to do that. It's very hard for a child age 10 to enjoy fireworks they can't see while being pushed.


----------



## HappyGrape

GADisneyDad14 said:


> View attachment 312694
> 
> I did this quickly, but here's a summary of old vs new pricing.  It looked like new pricing kicks in 5/28 for the Plaza Garden but 5/29 for the Terrace Viewing based on my website tinkering.
> 
> View attachment 312700
> 
> Ouch - getting pricey for my family of four!  I liked it better when DD wasn't three.



It looks like they copped on that the Garden Plaza Party is preferred by some and increased it more in line with that.


----------



## amykathleen2005

I am confused are these refundable? It says nonrefundable but then also says there is a 5 day cancellation policy.


----------



## HappyGrape

5 day cancellation period as per the email confirmation. I will take it that if you have it in writing - they will stand over that regardless from what they say elsewhere


----------



## wrestlingchick26

Woo hoo just booked for the 27th of June. The last thing I needed to book


----------



## wgeo

Well I was really thinking about booking this for July 3rd, but the price was already pushing it.  With the price increase I guess that makes the decision for me, can't justify $300 just to have a less crowded view of the fireworks.


----------



## EEyorelover22

We love being around the Hub for HEA, but for the 4th if they are the traditional fireworks, we like the flag pole spot.  $300 is a lot I agree.


----------



## jimim

i didn't even realize the price went up till i came here.  i'm good for the 22nd of june.  we are all booked up now.  no big dinner that night so it's a junk food night.  lol BOG for lunch that day only.  i'm excited cause we didn't see the new show yet.  that's the main reason I did it.  We have done the dessert parties for any new show like frozen when they  had it and now star wars.  makes it easier to enjoy with no stress.  i hope they don't crowd up the garden and keep it nice and open so you can chill.  they will prob herd us in like cattle though.  who am i kidding.  lol  someone has to pay the boss's salary.  lol


----------



## disny_luvr

I booked this last night and it still isn’t showing up in MDE. Is everyone else’s showing?


----------



## bigbear

disny_luvr said:


> I booked this last night and it still isn’t showing up in MDE. Is everyone else’s showing?



Mine showed straight away but the booking process was very glitchy


----------



## bmahokie

bmahokie said:


> Did anyone else notice that one of the perks given to those who are staying Club Level and purchase 3 Fastpasses for $50 is that they receive a "preferred viewing location" for the nighttime shows - including HEA?  I hope that doesn't mean the Garden Plaza.  I think one of the great perks of the Dessert Party with Garden Plaza viewing is that the plaza is usually not very crowded.  You feel like you actually have room to breathe - unlike those poor people crammed in on Main Street!  I think that new program occurs right away, so perhaps we can learn what the "preferred viewing" spot is for those folks for HEA.
> 
> And taking away the last 4 days of May is very odd.  Memorial Day weekend, potential opening of Toy Story Land in DHS - what is the reason for tihs change?  Conspiracy theorists want to know!  I am guessing price increase!



The above is what I posted months ago.  After re-reading my last sentence I am going to go buy some lottery tickets today.  I feel as if I can now predict the future!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

bmahokie said:


> I feel as if I can now predict the future!


----------



## disny_luvr

bigbear said:


> Mine showed straight away but the booking process was very glitchy



Lol, I had no trouble booking it but nothing is showing in MDE. I will call, thank you. I do have the confirmation email so it is weird it isn’t showing.


----------



## Shula

Booked Terrace for 8/1!  Thank you to this thread for helping me check every day!  I would rather do the plaza but we're surprising my parents.  They will be much more comfortable sitting at a table.  Also bringing my daughter's boyfriend for his first trip and we won't scare him yet with the crowd on Main Street.  We're celebrating her 21st birthday so if alcohol is added, she'll be even happier.


----------



## zipuzee

Mine is not showing in MDE but when I looked thru the website it’s there. 



HappyGrape said:


> it's not that I am happy paying it, but honestly the pushing being able to sit on the grass without being pushed is making it worth it for me. I really want to see them and I would put up with pushing, but my family will hate it! I suggested me going to see the fireworks on my own but they don't want to do that. It's very hard for a child age 10 to enjoy fireworks they can't see while being pushed.



I agree. I’m not a fan of fighting the crowds for a good view. We haven’t seen HEA yet so I really want to see it without the hassle.


----------



## NewCrew42

Thanks to everyone here!  I was able to book my reservation last night!  Can't wait!


----------



## MK4ever

I am trying to book August 3 and the time comes up but nothing happens if I click on the time? Anyone else having this problem?  I tried on my laptop, iPad and husband’s iPad.


----------



## elgerber

MK4ever said:


> I am trying to book August 3 and the time comes up but nothing happens if I click on the time? Anyone else having this problem?  I tried on my laptop, iPad and husband’s iPad.


Different browser? I had to try 3 browsers on my desktop before it would work.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

MK4ever said:


> I am trying to book August 3 and the time comes up but nothing happens if I click on the time? Anyone else having this problem?  I tried on my laptop, iPad and husband’s iPad.



Are you using a Mac?


----------



## PPFlight75

MK4ever said:


> I am trying to book August 3 and the time comes up but nothing happens if I click on the time? Anyone else having this problem?  I tried on my laptop, iPad and husband’s iPad.


I had the same problem. I right clicked on the button and "opened in a new window" and that worked.


----------



## MK4ever

Thank you! I tried edge, chrome and safari. Had to go back to old internet explorer and it worked! Crazy. We are booked.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Disney got back to me after sending an email about the price change.

They are sending me a 20 dollar Disney gift card to cover the both of us for the extra pricing.

She was very nice and I’m very happy with it


----------



## LynnF0513

ITALIANNYC said:


> Disney got back to me after sending an email about the price change.
> 
> They are sending me a 20 dollar Disney gift card to cover the both of us for the extra pricing.
> 
> She was very nice and I’m very happy with it



WOW! I'm hoping for the same Disney Magic. Did you end up emailing guest services too?


----------



## ITALIANNYC

LynnF0513 said:


> WOW! I'm hoping for the same Disney Magic. Did you end up emailing guest services too?



Yes


----------



## SaintsManiac

ITALIANNYC said:


> Disney got back to me after sending an email about the price change.
> 
> They are sending me a 20 dollar Disney gift card to cover the both of us for the extra pricing.
> 
> She was very nice and I’m very happy with it




I sent an email with a screen shot. I'm curious to see what they say. A day later and the price is still wrong? That's really unacceptable.


----------



## Araminta18

Yep, I just sent my email with a screenshot too.  Not being updated immediately I can deal with, but a day later?  that seems...sketchy.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Araminta18 said:


> Yep, I just sent my email with a screenshot too.  Not being updated immediately I can deal with, but a day later?  that seems...sketchy.





Like I said before I am sure it's an oversight, but it's an easy fix and they need to do something about it. Booking for 3 people is one thing, but if you're a large group it's significant.


----------



## elgerber

ITALIANNYC said:


> Disney got back to me after sending an email about the price change.
> 
> They are sending me a 20 dollar Disney gift card to cover the both of us for the extra pricing.
> 
> She was very nice and I’m very happy with it


Very nice. I have gotten no response to mine yet.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

SaintsManiac said:


> I





elgerber said:


> Very nice. I have gotten no response to mine yet.



I emailed The president of Disney world. Not Disney guest services. 

Sorry was wrong about that


----------



## tinkerhon

zipuzee said:


> Mine is not showing in MDE but when I looked thru the website it’s there.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I’m not a fan of fighting the crowds for a good view. We haven’t seen HEA yet so I really want to see it without the hassle.



Agree ! DS7 has some sensory issues and the crowds tend to really upset him - only way I could get him to stay for HEA is the nice spot at the Garden -


----------



## Realgrumpy

ITALIANNYC said:


> I emailed The president of Disney world. Not Disney guest services.
> 
> Sorry was wrong about that



Can I have that email address please?


----------



## ErinF

Just emailed them myself as well.  Here is the email address I found and used (for president of WDW):george.kalogridis@disney.com


----------



## LiamsDISMom

I've been waiting for July 3 myself, but went ahead and booked a pontoon boat out of Contemporary for the fireworks and am planning to do that instead.  I posted in the fireworks cruise share thread too, but if anyone wants to go in and share the cost on it, we are a family of 3. 2 adults, one 13 year old. Have room for up to 5 more.


----------



## jeni16

disny_luvr said:


> I booked this last night and it still isn’t showing up in MDE. Is everyone else’s showing?



Mines not showing either.


----------



## joyjoy

Booked for 2 September.  Yayyyy!  Thanks, y'all.


----------



## elgerber

Just got a response to my email. It stays for any dining concerns you have to call dining. Gee thanks.


----------



## Wdw1015

Looks like they’ve updated the web site with the new prices. Wonder if they see that I bought them yesterday when the old prices were still showing, that it would matter?


----------



## leiaorgana

I contacted WDWToday on Twitter about 6 hours ago to complain about the price discrepancy and they got back to me about an hour later thanking me for bringing it to their attention and that they had alerted the correct people to get it changed on the website asap

They basically just apologised about it and told me to get in touch with Reservations as they could deal with it.  I also emailed Guest Services after but they’ll probably just say the same when I hear from them.


----------



## garada3

I just received a call from guest services in regards to the email I sent yesterday about the discrepancy in pricing.

The cast member explained and apologized about the pricing difference.  The charged amount cannot be altered but the difference will be returned via gift card.

This is an example of the level of customer service I have come to expect from Disney - quick, efficient, polite and responsive to my issue.  

Well done Disney!


----------



## ITALIANNYC

garada3 said:


> I just received a call from guest services in regards to the email I sent yesterday about the discrepancy in pricing.
> 
> The cast member explained and apologized about the pricing difference.  The charged amount cannot be altered but the difference will be returned via gift card.
> 
> This is an example of the level of customer service I have come to expect from Disney - quick, efficient, polite and responsive to my issue.
> 
> Well done Disney!



Yup got a quick card to. They offered to add it as a credit when I check in but I got the gift card instead


----------



## Dan Murphy

Realgrumpy said:


> Can I have that email address please?


http://www.wdwthemeparks.com/details/other/disney-contact-information


----------



## cmsb

I am so excited to finally be able to book our July date!  It will be so nice not having to check the website anymore.  Dining is finally complete.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## tinkattu6

SaintsManiac said:


> I sent an email with a screen shot. I'm curious to see what they say. A day later and the price is still wrong? That's really unacceptable.


I missed the price change when booking yesterday, was the Terrace pricing off as well??


----------



## ITALIANNYC

tinkattu6 said:


> I missed the price change when booking yesterday, was the Terrace pricing off as well??



Raised to 84 per person


----------



## MikeRx

After several refreshes I was able to get my party of 7 in for the plaza garden party on July 5th.  Our plans are finalized for our July trip.  I hope everyone gets the dates they want.
Mike


----------



## Realgrumpy

Dan Murphy said:


> http://www.wdwthemeparks.com/details/other/disney-contact-information


Thank you!


----------



## OhioWDWDuo

Will there be a separate watch thread for July 3/4?  Just checking since the title of the thread says 180 days now bookable (which is true except for some select dates). I’m still stalking for July 3rd.  Sigh...

Edited to correct misspelling.


----------



## MinnieMSue

OhioWDWDuo said:


> Will there be a separate watch thread for July 3/4?  Just checking since the title of the thread says 180 days now bookable (which is true except for some select dates). I’m still stalking for July 3rd.  Sigh...
> 
> Edited to correct misspelling.



I am also stalking July 3 - sigh


----------



## ktate82

MinnieMSue said:


> I am also stalking July 3 - sigh



Me too.....ugh


----------



## VandVsmama

I called yesterday morning and booked the dessert party for Thurs 6/14.  The CM I spoke with said that she'd just tried to help a family get a dessert party scheduled for 7/4, but there was nothing available.  :-(


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Do they release additional days one by one for the 180 days or will there be another huge release of dates? 

I’m watching for November.


----------



## B. Shoe

mi*vida*loca said:


> Do they release additional days one by one for the 180 days or will there be another huge release of dates?
> 
> I’m watching for November.



Curious about this, also. (Im)patiently waiting for late October to be available.


----------



## bigbear

ITALIANNYC said:


> Yup got a quick card to. They offered to add it as a credit when I check in but I got the gift card instead



I've had that call too


----------



## bellelinus

I had emailed as well about the price discrepancy between what was shown on the website when I booked and what I was charged. Disney just called me and said they will refund my credit card $30 (three adults) by Friday of this week. Not sure why some have been offered GC and others refunds, but it will be great if they do this.


----------



## tinkerhon

Just off the phone with dining guest services -  also offered the $20 gift card, which works for us !

Glad they took care of the matter !


----------



## ITALIANNYC

They are smart.

Ill probably use that gift card on another desert party lol


----------



## bellelinus

I'm already checking for openings for Fantasmic dessert and Star Wars parties for August, so there is no doubt they will get plenty more money from me!


----------



## ktjdisneymom

bellelinus said:


> I had emailed as well about the price discrepancy between what was shown on the website when I booked and what I was charged. Disney just called me and said they will refund my credit card $30 (three adults) by Friday of this week. Not sure why some have been offered GC and others refunds, but it will be great if they do this.


I got 2 calls offering me the refund on my credit card. I put it on my Disney Chase VISA so maybe it depends on what card you booked on?


----------



## tinkerhon

tinkerhon said:


> Just off the phone with dining guest services -  also offered the $20 gift card, which works for us !
> 
> Glad they took care of the matter !



Just off the phone with guest services, after reading some info from another blog - spoke w a great CM that informed me that they are not going to be offering gift cards going forward  ( I'm assuming if anyone was offered one already - ( like I was) they will still be receiving one-  On Friday, they will be crediting back the difference charged to the credit card that was used for payment -  I chose to have the credit to my card


----------



## SaintsManiac

I wonder if it's completely random on who they are calling to smooth this over. I have not received any kind of response to my email or phone call. I'm considering canceling it at this point.


----------



## tinkerhon

bellelinus said:


> I had emailed as well about the price discrepancy between what was shown on the website when I booked and what I was charged. Disney just called me and said they will refund my credit card $30 (three adults) by Friday of this week. Not sure why some have been offered GC and others refunds, but it will be great if they do this.



Same here - CM that I spoke with was not aware of any GCs being sent -   Said there was a meeting this morning, and refunds would be how they would be handling the problem -


----------



## ErinF

SaintsManiac said:


> I wonder if it's completely random on who they are calling to smooth this over. I have not received any kind of response to my email or phone call. I'm considering canceling it at this point.



Just received my phone call a moment ago saying they would be refunding my credit card $46 (for 4 adults and 1 child).  I sent an email yesterday afternoon.


----------



## tinkerhon

ktjdisneymom said:


> I got 2 calls offering me the refund on my credit card. I put it on my Disney Chase VISA so maybe it depends on what card you booked on?



Booked on my Chase debit and receiving credit to card as well


----------



## tinkerhon

SaintsManiac said:


> I wonder if it's completely random on who they are calling to smooth this over. I have not received any kind of response to my email or phone call. I'm considering canceling it at this point.



Here is direct number I was given via VM -   407-939- 7410


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Hmm I’m getting gift card. I wonder if I’ll get the refund also


----------



## MinnieMSue

I hope I get a refund (or a gift card ) it doesn’t matter which. I guess time will tell.


----------



## elgerber

After getting an email that said, sorry, you will have to call, they just called me instead.  She said they will be refunding me $40, and I should see it within 10-14 days.

Edited to add I paid with an AMEX card.


----------



## disneyxo

I just  received a call from Guest services informing me of the error on the pricing.  They are crediting my charge card $40.00.  I didn't even notice the price had gone up but came here after the call to see if there was any information about it. Hoping everyone gets their refund.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

I'm confused what did they charge those who are getting refunds and have the adjusted the price change on the website?


----------



## anneboleyn

I also received the phone call informing me that they will be refunding the difference in pricing for the dessert party. I hadn’t emailed them, so I was pretty surprised to have received a phone call. I didn’t expect a refund and had no intentions of trying to get one. 

I think Disney is great for doing this. I am sure a large amount of people either didn’t notice the price difference, or knew that it was just an error and were letting it slide (like me) because they were just happy to finally be able to book the party. So the fact that Disney is taking it upon themselves to do this is a great gesture, I think.


----------



## Susiej7776

I just got the call from Disney about the pricing and refund going back to card. Very pleased with their service for making the pricing fix even though I hadn’t contacted them about the issue.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I received a voicemail from guest services saying that they were calling about the dessert party, but that it was "nothing bad at all".  

I had no idea about the overcharge.  When I call back I get an answering machine.  Now that I know what it's about, I won't have to call back incessantly.


----------



## Jewel3k

I just received a phone call from Guest Services letting me know that they are refunding me the difference in price.  I did not send an email or ask from a refund.  So thank you to everyone who emailed and called.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Disney just called me and told me I’m getting a refund

I was told yesterday I was getting a gift card and they confirmed address

I wonder if I’m still getting the gift card too lol 

If I do I’m deff getting another dessert party with the money so in the end, they get it all either way lol


----------



## 3family

So is the price reverting to its old number?

Or are these refunds only for people who booked over the past couple of days?


----------



## tinkerhon

ITALIANNYC said:


> Disney just called me and told me I’m getting a refund
> 
> I was told yesterday I was getting a gift card and they confirmed address
> 
> I wonder if I’m still getting the gift card too lol
> 
> If I do I’m deff getting another dessert party with the money so in the end, they get it all either way lol




That would be amazing if you got both ! ) 

Just have a feeling there won't be any gift cards sent - ( at least that is the feeling that I got when I spoke with CM before ) Seemed to imply it would be refunds only - and she was really nice and seem to know her stuff


----------



## Cade387

Yesterday when I called I was told that I would get nothing but that they were revising the food and beverage offerings and that was the reason for the increase. I asked if it was adding alcohol or something specific and she repeated that all she could tell me was that it was being revised but not yet posted. 

I sent an email anyway and got a voicemail today that our whole group would get the refund. I wonder if they are still revising the offerings then?


----------



## tinkerhon

3family said:


> So is the price reverting to its old number?
> 
> Or are these refunds only for people who booked over the past couple of days?



Price has been raised and will stay at higher price - refunds for those that booked at "old" price that was listed in error on website


----------



## SaintsManiac

tinkerhon said:


> Here is direct number I was given via VM -   407-939- 7410




Thanks! I called this number and they said it would be refunded to my card. They are calling everyone who reserved it, so I may get another call. Thanks so much to everyone who posted about it!


----------



## Disney & ME

Jewel3k said:


> I just received a phone call from Guest Services letting me know that they are refunding me the difference in price.  I did not send an email or ask from a refund.  So thank you to everyone who emailed and called.


I too got the call and thank everyone who emailed. A very pleasant and unexpected surprise.


----------



## garada3

ErinF said:


> Just received my phone call a moment ago saying they would be refunding my credit card $46 (for 4 adults and 1 child).  I sent an email yesterday afternoon.



Same!  I also mentioned that I spoke with someone yesterday and was told that a gift card would be waiting at check in.  The cast member today said that the decision had been made to do refunds rather than gift cards.


----------



## TristiK

I missed a call today during Easter dinner, will call back tomorrow. Hopefully it's a refund!


----------



## disny_luvr

TristiK said:


> I missed a call today during Easter dinner, will call back tomorrow. Hopefully it's a refund!



I missed a call today, too, during our Easter dinner and they didn’t leave a message. I’m going to call back tomorrow as well.


----------



## bethbuchall

I kind of wish that I had taken the time to book yesterday.


----------



## Meglen

Cade387 said:


> Yesterday when I called I was told that I would get nothing but that they were revising the food and beverage offerings and that was the reason for the increase. I asked if it was adding alcohol or something specific and she repeated that all she could tell me was that it was being revised but not yet posted.



Oh! i cant wait to see what it is!


----------



## Meglen

Event dates through May 27th can be purchased for $59 per adult and $35 per child (ages 3 to 9) including tax; gratuity not included or required. For events on or after May 28th admission is $69 per adult and $41 per child (ages 3 to 9)

Web site changed


----------



## donaldanddaisy

Hmm, I booked but didn't get a call. Guess I will be calling tomorrow!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Credit is only given to those who actually booked the party before the updated price increase was posted on the website.


----------



## zipuzee

Hmm. I haven’t been called about a credit. I’ll check on that tomorrow morning. Thanks to all who called and/or posted about this.


----------



## donaldanddaisy

Lsdolphin said:


> Credit is only given to those who actually booked the party before the updated price increase was posted on the website.



Yes, I booked on Friday so would expect a refund


----------



## ItsNotMuchofaTail

I booked on Friday but I didn’t complain about the price not matching what the website said. Think it’s too late to complain? Will an email work or should I call?  Are people just saying the price charged didn’t match the website - I don’t think I can say, but everyone on disboards says...


----------



## Newcastle

ItsNotMuchofaTail said:


> I booked on Friday but I didn’t complain about the price not matching what the website said. Think it’s too late to complain? Will an email work or should I call?  Are people just saying the price charged didn’t match the website - I don’t think I can say, but everyone on disboards says...


I was thinking the exact same thing .  From some of the posts here it sounds like they are calling everyone who booked before the price change was posted but I'm not sure what the best way would be to handle it if perhaps I don't hear anything in the next day or two.


----------



## TrixieBel

ItsNotMuchofaTail said:


> ...booked and received email confirmation for August 2, our last night. We will end our FL trip with a literal bang!



Will see you there ItsNotMuchofaTail - I’ve booked DH and I for the same night. Just listen out for our Australian accents!


----------



## mddsnygals

We booked on Friday for June 11.  I didn't call or contact, but received a message yesterday saying we'd get a credit on our card either Friday or Saturday.  Do I need to call back?  She left her name and number at least 3 times.  I wasn't planning on calling back.  Refunding the $ is a great move on Disney's part.  Makes me want to book something else with my "extra" money.


----------



## tinkerhon

mddsnygals said:


> We booked on Friday for June 11.  I didn't call or contact, but received a message yesterday saying we'd get a credit on our card either Friday or Saturday.  Do I need to call back?  She left her name and number at least 3 times.  I wasn't planning on calling back.  Refunding the $ is a great move on Disney's part.  Makes me want to book something else with my "extra" money.


 Seems like they have so many of these to process - I would call just to be safe


----------



## Chirple

mddsnygals said:


> We booked on Friday for June 11.  I didn't call or contact, but received a message yesterday saying we'd get a credit on our card either Friday or Saturday.  Do I need to call back?  She left her name and number at least 3 times.  I wasn't planning on calling back.  Refunding the $ is a great move on Disney's part.  Makes me want to book something else with my "extra" money.



We booked a different date, but we did get a call yesterday.  I called back this morning, and she took my email address to verify the information.  I think they are doing some type of validation that each party was contacted and provided the refund information.


----------



## HatboxHaint

Finally booked for Aug 30th!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Looks like they are adding day by day. Yesterday 9/29 wasn't included but today it is. Waiting for November 2! Our arrival day. I will be checking that at 6 am on 5/6.


----------



## GirlDreamer

I never paid attention to what the website said when I booked vs what I actually paid. Does anyone know if the old price showed for the terrace version as well? They won't be able to contact me as I'm a UK resident and I wasn't able to put in my UK number.


----------



## Newcastle

Well, I got a call this morning and they are going to issue a refund to my credit card.  They said it would take 7-10 business days to process.  Looks like they really are contacting everyone.  I guess maybe I'll use that 'extra' money to put towards resort parking .


----------



## ItsNotMuchofaTail

I got a call this morning! Credit of $20 back to my card in 7-10 days. I did not contact them. Feelin’ the magic today!


----------



## Meglen

Hrm wondering if I will get a call aswell. I booked asap but never sent a email to complain


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Its funny. Getting the refund is making people want to use the money on other things at Disney.

Disney should mess up pricing all the time


----------



## elgerber

ITALIANNYC said:


> Its funny. Getting the refund is making people want to use the money on other things at Disney.
> 
> Disney should mess up pricing all the time


LOL, it's actually the best customer service they have offered in a long time.  To call everyone and give them a refund, on a holiday no less.  I am impressed.  And glad I booked Friday and didn't wait


----------



## BellaandMickey

I received a call and voicemail yesterday. So I called back after Easter Dinner. The first person who answered didn’t know why I received a call and I ended up being transferred three times over 30 minutes before they finally got me to the right person. She told me about our refund (7 people, so around $60 in refunds!) I haven’t received this good of customer service in a long time. It was very appreciated.


----------



## anneboleyn

Meglen said:


> Hrm wondering if I will get a call aswell. I booked asap but never sent a email to complain



I never complained either and didn't expect a refund but I received a call informing of that they will be crediting the difference back to my card.


----------



## leiaorgana

Kinda annoying that people who didn’t even email about it and booked after me have been contacted before me. I emailed them on Saturday and still haven’t heard anything. 

I assume it’s because I’m from the UK and not staying onsite. Not the best customer service......


----------



## ml sumner

I just got my phone call too!  They will be refunding my credit back to the credit card that I used to book the party with.  I told her thank you and that I thought it was amazing that they were reaching out to everyone by phone to let them know this.  I never did email or call guest services because I was willing to pay for the price increase, but it sure is nice to receive a refund back no matter how small.  I booked for 2 Adults and 1 child.  I think the credit is for $36.00 but may be wrong, she did tell me but I was so shocked to get the phone call that I wasn't even listening!


----------



## SaintsManiac

leiaorgana said:


> Kinda annoying that people who didn’t even email about it and booked after me have been contacted before me. I emailed them on Saturday and still haven’t heard anything.
> 
> I assume it’s because I’m from the UK and not staying onsite. Not the best customer service......





I called Friday to alert them to the issue. Emailed Saturday AND Sunday and finally got a call today. I have no idea what order they are working in, but yes it was annoying.


----------



## zipuzee

I just got a phone call as well; I had not called or emailed anyone to ask or request a refund.  She was very apologetic, and said they were rushing to get the dates opened and they didn't realize the price change hadn't been added. I think it's a nice gesture to actually call everyone; they could just do a mass email.

ETA - she did say they were reaching out to everyone that had booked the party on Friday; its probably taking time to do so.  I suggest being patient and giving it a few days before getting too worked up.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

zipuzee said:


> I just got a phone call as well; I had not called or emailed anyone to ask or request a refund.  She was very apologetic, and said they were rushing to get the dates opened and they didn't realize the price change hadn't been added. I think it's a nice gesture to actually call everyone; they could just do a mass email.
> 
> ETA - she did say they were reaching out to everyone that had booked the party on Friday; its probably taking time to do so.  I suggest being patient and giving it a few days before getting too worked up.



I’m actually shocked so many people bought on Friday lol


----------



## DisneyMom1111

I booked Friday evening a little after midnight. I did not call or contact Disney in any way regarding the price difference. I was just happy to be able to book it.   I received a phone call today saying they would refund the $30 (3 adults).


----------



## MinnieMSue

Still no call about refund or answer to my email about it. Will continue to wait. Hope I am not going to be he only one not getting a refund but that tends to be my luck.


----------



## bigbear

leiaorgana said:


> Kinda annoying that people who didn’t even email about it and booked after me have been contacted before me. I emailed them on Saturday and still haven’t heard anything.
> 
> I assume it’s because I’m from the UK and not staying onsite. Not the best customer service......[/QUOTE



I don't think it's that simple.  I am also from the UK and booked on Friday night.  I emailed straight away and got a call yesterday evening.


----------



## PPFlight75

I booked Friday and emailed Saturday. I just received my call about an hour ago with a refund of the difference to my cc. They were super nice about it!


----------



## disny_luvr

I got a call today, too. I’ll be getting a $40 credit. Woot!


----------



## Staceycs

I called last night (from Australia) and left a voicemail with my booking number. They have emailed me overnight and explained that $26 USD will go back in my credit card...it’s just about the only time a lousy exchange rate works in my favour!


----------



## Dan Murphy

ITALIANNYC said:


> Raised to 84 per person


 

I looked at the first year we did it, Terrace Dessert Party, the year it started, 2013.  $78 total for 2 adults and 2 kids.


----------



## Meglen

Just got my call for a 50$ refund. Didn't email or anything.


----------



## Meglen

Question... Now a cm did say to someone that the increase was due to a menu change. Since they are refunding that extra cost are they not going to change the menu now?


----------



## tinkerhon

Meglen said:


> Question... Now a cm did say to someone that the increase was due to a menu change. Since they are refunding that extra cost are they not going to change the menu now?



Still supposed to be a menu and/or (crossing fingers) drink addition - the problem was that the webisite was still listing the "old" price, and when ppl booked they were charged the higher amt


----------



## Meglen

tinkerhon said:


> Still supposed to be a menu and/or (crossing fingers) drink addition - the problem was that the webisite was still listing the "old" price, and when ppl booked they were charged the higher amt


Oh I no  I think I was the first person to post about it. Lol I'm glad everyone is getter money back


----------



## bethbuchall

Dan Murphy said:


> I looked at the first year we did it, Terrace Dessert Party, the year it started, 2013.  $78 total for 2 adults and 2 kids.



Back then I thought it was too expensive...and now look what I'm paying for 4 adults to do the garden viewing. I must be crazy!


----------



## straychicken

I booked this morning for October 1.  It just became bookable for me so I am stuck with the price increase.  One question-how often do fireworks gets cancelled for weather?  That’s a lot of money to pay for some desserts and no fireworks.  The worry of paying for it and having the fireworks cancelled makes me second guess it.


----------



## Meglen

straychicken said:


> I booked this morning for October 1.  It just became bookable for me so I am stuck with the price increase.  One question-how often do fireworks gets cancelled for weather?  That’s a lot of money to pay for some desserts and no fireworks.  The worry of paying for it and having the fireworks cancelled makes me second guess it.


 Very Rare that it happens


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

I booked on Friday using a giftcard and have not received a call yet about any potential refund. Think I should send an email or wait a few more days?


----------



## JayhawkFans

CookieandOatmeal said:


> I booked on Friday using a giftcard and have not received a call yet about any potential refund. Think I should send an email or wait a few more days?



I too booked on Friday (but with a credit card) .. didn't call or email about price increase but did receive a call this afternoon stating we would be receiving a refund of $30 ($10 for each of us) ... I'd say contact them tomorrow if you haven't heard anything.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

JayhawkFans said:


> I too booked on Friday (but with a credit card) .. didn't call or email about price increase but did receive a call this afternoon stating we would be receiving a refund of $30 ($10 for each of us) ... I'd say contact them tomorrow if you haven't heard anything.



I couldn't wait and ended up emailing them lol. I want my refund...so I can spend it at Disney!


----------



## Dan Murphy

bethbuchall said:


> Back then I thought it was too expensive..


I did too.  Glad I did it then.


----------



## corn princess

leiaorgana said:


> Kinda annoying that people who didn’t even email about it and booked after me have been contacted before me. I emailed them on Saturday and still haven’t heard anything.
> 
> I assume it’s because I’m from the UK and not staying onsite. Not the best customer service......


Same here


----------



## mddsnygals

mddsnygals said:


> We booked on Friday for June 11.  I didn't call or contact, but received a message yesterday saying we'd get a credit on our card either Friday or Saturday.  Do I need to call back?  She left her name and number at least 3 times.  I wasn't planning on calling back.  Refunding the $ is a great move on Disney's part.  Makes me want to book something else with my "extra" money.



Just thought I'd update:  Disney called again today before I had a chance to call them.  Just wanted to ask if I received the message and wanted to see if I had any questions about the refund.  I have to say, I am more than impressed with Disney customer service with this issue.  Really amazing!


----------



## Jasper07

At what point did the website reflect the price increase?  Saturday?


----------



## ChimCher-ee

Jasper07 said:


> At what point did the website reflect the price increase?


A few days ago, I made two reservations online, one right after the other---the first one for that same night by mistake. When I called to ask if there was anything they could do to help me cancel the first one, they told me the refund for $59 would show up on my cc. Today I got a phone call to tell me they are refunding me $10 (on the second, correct reservation I had made just minutes later). I don't know about the website, but there were lots of problems with the system that night ...


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jasper07 said:


> At what point did the website reflect the price increase?  Saturday?



Saturday night or Sunday I think.


----------



## bear_mom

Question about the check in time: do you have to check in then or can you check in later? The check in time for our date is 7:45 for 9pm fireworks. If we wanted to check in at 8:15 would that be okay? Can you take anything with you into the viewing area? We are doing to Garden viewing party.

We have a short trip and want to make the best use of our time. I booked the party more for the viewing location rather then the desserts, one of party won’t even eat anything.


----------



## jimim

i got a call yesterday for my refund.  i am actually pretty surprised that they would track down those reservations and call. figured they would leave it up to us and whoever doesn't call it's on them.

pleasant surprise.

jim


----------



## jsmla

What time do you recommend heading to "party" and then the viewing area?  I will be solo and don't plan to spend a lot of time at the dessert portion, 20 minutes tops.  I prefer to watch from the back of the viewing area so that I can lean on the railing-I'm going to be at the wrong end of a very long Disney day.

Dessert party begins at 8:00
Park open until 10:00
HEA at 9:15
Crowd Level=5

Thanks!


----------



## Eloriya

I booked on Saturday and got my call this morning (voicemail, as I was sleeping in on a day off). I never called or emailed about getting a refund even though I read about it here. Very nice lady gave me the whole message in voicemail and  hoped to see me soon 

Edit to add that my party is August 16th. In case they're making calls based on distance to date or something.


----------



## Dan Murphy

bear_mom said:


> do you have to check in then or can you check in later? The check in time for our date is 7:45 for 9pm fireworks. If we wanted to check in at 8:15 would that be okay? Can you take anything with you into the viewing area? We are doing to Garden viewing party.


Yes, you can check in later than your assigned check in time.  And yes, you can bring some eats to the viewing area.


----------



## Dan Murphy

jsmla said:


> What time do you recommend heading to "party" and then the viewing area?  I will be solo and don't plan to spend a lot of time at the dessert portion, 20 minutes tops.  I prefer to watch from the back of the viewing area so that I can lean on the railing-I'm going to be at the wrong end of a very long Disney day.
> 
> Dessert party begins at 8:00
> Park open until 10:00
> HEA at 9:15
> Crowd Level=5
> 
> Thanks!


I think I would get to the desserts maybe about 8:15. head to the Plaza about 20-30 minutes later.  You'll enjoy that back fence area.


----------



## DisneyMom1111

Meglen said:


> Oh I no  I think I was the first person to post about it. Lol I'm glad everyone is getter money back


Thanks for posting about it.  I am sure we are all doing a happy dance getting our money back!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

I sent them an email yesterday and a CM called me this morning to tell me a $20 refund will be coming my way. Also, he said I probably would’ve gotten a call today even if I didn’t reach out as I was on their list to contact about a refund. My date was 6/25 and I booked on Friday.


----------



## HatboxHaint

So I paid $69 per adult...did some people get to pay $59 per adult and then prices changed?


----------



## elgerber

HatboxHaint said:


> So I paid $69 per adult...did some people get to pay $59 per adult and then prices changed?


Not exactly.  When we all booked on Friday, we were charged $69, but the posted price was listed at $59.  So they are refunding the $10 per person for the people who booked before they changed the posted price on the website.


----------



## Kewz1

Sadly, the dates for the one night we are able to go became available when I was out of town. That one date is now sold out. Should I keep checking to see if anything opens up or am I just out of luck?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Kewz1 said:


> Sadly, the dates for the one night we are able to go became available when I was out of town. That one date is now sold out. Should I keep checking to see if anything opens up or am I just out of luck?





Definitely keep checking. I've canceled before. Anything is possible.


----------



## MikeRx

I got the call about 20 minutes ago and was pleasantly surprised.  They are refunding $70 as we are a party of 7 for July 5th.  I did not call as I assumed that the increase was in place when I made the reservation a bit later in the day...

It was the right thing to do and they did it!

Mike


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Wow

To my surprise I came home today to an extremely urgent 2 day sent letter from ups.

It said from Disney on it

It’s the friggin gift card they said I would get when I called Sat.

On top of the refund they said I would get Sunday night that I haven’t gottn yet 

This company really knows how to do it up when they want to

Off to book another Disney thing lol


----------



## pooki1

Just got a call from Disney saying they are refunding the 70$ overcharge to my credit card


----------



## ArielSRL

bear_mom said:


> If we wanted to check in at 8:15 would that be okay?


That’s when we checked in for ours. Worked fine. 20 min sitting and eating, then headed out to the viewing area around 8:35pm.


----------



## no one

Kewz1 said:


> Sadly, the dates for the one night we are able to go became available when I was out of town. That one date is now sold out. Should I keep checking to see if anything opens up or am I just out of luck?


Keep checking.  We are arriving next Wednesday and I just made reservations for 4 for next Friday, and actually there were openings for just about every night of our nine day stay.


----------



## areno79

Kewz1 said:


> Sadly, the dates for the one night we are able to go became available when I was out of town. That one date is now sold out. Should I keep checking to see if anything opens up or am I just out of luck?


Some dates haven't been opened for booking yet for some reason. 7/3, 7/4, and 9/17. (I'm waiting for 9/17 to open up.) If it's one of those days, keep checking. According to a couple of CM's I spoke with, they haven't opened those specific dates yet so we'll have to keep checking until they open it.


----------



## Kewz1

areno79 said:


> Some dates haven't been opened for booking yet for some reason. 7/3, 7/4, and 9/17. (I'm waiting for 9/17 to open up.) If it's one of those days, keep checking. According to a couple of CM's I spoke with, they haven't opened those specific dates yet so we'll have to keep checking until they open it.



9/17 is exactly the day I'm looking for. I was wondering why that day was booked but the other days that week still show availability. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## areno79

Kewz1 said:


> 9/17 is exactly the day I'm looking for. I was wondering why that day was booked but the other days that week still show availability. Thanks for the info!!


You're welcome! There are a few others here waiting for 9/17 to open up too. So frustrating but hopefully they open it up soon!


----------



## corn princess

Got my call about my refund!


----------



## GirlDreamer

I'm very impressed now. They called me today, despite the fact that it was only possible to put in US phone numbers in the reservation and not international ones. My UK number is attached to my hotel package booked via a Disney UK site, but on the US site it only shows in an American number style, which means they'd have no hope of getting through to me if they tried calling me. So they must have done some digging in order to get my actual number.


----------



## bellelinus

Hi guys - the refund hit my credit card today, so WDW did exactly what they had said they would and processed it for Friday. Hopefully everyone else gets theirs, too.


----------



## elgerber

bellelinus said:


> Hi guys - the refund hit my credit card today, so WDW did exactly what they had said they would and processed it for Friday. Hopefully everyone else gets theirs, too.


Mine is there too!


----------



## tinkerhon

elgerber said:


> Mine is there too!



Awesome !!

Still waiting for mine - was told the refund was being put thru Friday, but might take 7-10 days to show in my account - didn't use my Chase debit for this one - guessing that if I had, would have seen the refund today - will give it till next week -


----------



## MNDisneyMommy

Can some folks who did both Plaza and Terrace views help me out a bit?

We did the Plaza view on our last trip.  We were quite disappointed.  It was crowded, and when the fireworks started people stood up, neither I nor my two kids could see so I ended up moving and getting a little slice by looking over someone's shoulder and holding up the kids.  It was less than pleasant since we were also partially blocked by a topiary.  We weren't impressed with the desserts either and felt it was a bit of a money waste.

We're headed back to Disney and our traveling companions really want to do this party.  Since there are christmas parties most of the week, I know HEA will be packed so I'm actually considering doing this again but thinking the terrace seating might be more our style.  I know its off to the side, but everyone should be able to see from their chairs right?  Won't have to hold up a kid or have the fighting for a view thing going on?  Does anyone know how they would seat a party of 7?  Perhaps we should book as a 3 and a 4?

Thanks!


----------



## ktate82

MNDisneyMommy said:


> Can some folks who did both Plaza and Terrace views help me out a bit?
> 
> We did the Plaza view on our last trip.  We were quite disappointed.  It was crowded, and when the fireworks started people stood up, neither I nor my two kids could see so I ended up moving and getting a little slice by looking over someone's shoulder and holding up the kids.  It was less than pleasant since we were also partially blocked by a topiary.  We weren't impressed with the desserts either and felt it was a bit of a money waste.
> 
> We're headed back to Disney and our traveling companions really want to do this party.  Since there are christmas parties most of the week, I know HEA will be packed so I'm actually considering doing this again but thinking the terrace seating might be more our style.  I know its off to the side, but everyone should be able to see from their chairs right?  Won't have to hold up a kid or have the fighting for a view thing going on?  Does anyone know how they would seat a party of 7?  Perhaps we should book as a 3 and a 4?
> 
> Thanks!



They will seat you at a large table that seats 8.  If you were disappointed with the plaza garden viewing, you are going to be with the tomorrowland terrace.  There is seating for the desserts, but as it gets closer to time for fireworks, people get up and stand at the railing.  If you are seated further back, due to the overhang, you can't really see the fireworks from where you sit.  Even if you get a seat by the rail, people will stand in front of you and block your view.  We always do the plaza garden because it's more spread out for the viewing area.  If you chose to do it again, just head down earlier and get a spot along the rail.


----------



## GirlDreamer

ktate82 said:


> They will seat you at a large table that seats 8.  If you were disappointed with the plaza garden viewing, you are going to be with the tomorrowland terrace.  There is seating for the desserts, but as it gets closer to time for fireworks, people get up and stand at the railing.  If you are seated further back, due to the overhang, you can't really see the fireworks from where you sit.  Even if you get a seat by the rail, people will stand in front of you and block your view.  We always do the plaza garden because it's more spread out for the viewing area.  If you chose to do it again, just head down earlier and get a spot along the rail.



I thought they only do one row of tables by the railings now, so people standing up shouldn't be an issue anymore? How long is it since you last did the Tomorrowland Terrace Viewing?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Got my refund today and I used a Disney Visa.


----------



## elgerber

tinkerhon said:


> Awesome !!
> 
> Still waiting for mine - was told the refund was being put thru Friday, but might take 7-10 days to show in my account - didn't use my Chase debit for this one - guessing that if I had, would have seen the refund today - will give it till next week -


I used an Amex and had my refund today, I think the card is irrelevant.


----------



## Dan Murphy

MNDisneyMommy said:


> Can some folks who did both Plaza and Terrace views help me out a bit?
> 
> We did the Plaza view on our last trip.  We were quite disappointed.  It was crowded, and when the fireworks started people stood up, neither I nor my two kids could see so I ended up moving and getting a little slice by looking over someone's shoulder and holding up the kids.  It was less than pleasant since we were also partially blocked by a topiary.  We weren't impressed with the desserts either and felt it was a bit of a money waste.
> 
> We're headed back to Disney and our traveling companions really want to do this party.  Since there are christmas parties most of the week, I know HEA will be packed so I'm actually considering doing this again but thinking the terrace seating might be more our style.  I know its off to the side, but everyone should be able to see from their chairs right?  Won't have to hold up a kid or have the fighting for a view thing going on?  Does anyone know how they would seat a party of 7?  Perhaps we should book as a 3 and a 4?
> 
> Thanks!


We've done both and much preferred the Plaza  over the Terrace.  For the Plaza, we were by the back fence, excellent viewing.


----------



## ktate82

GirlDreamer said:


> I thought they only do one row of tables by the railings now, so people standing up shouldn't be an issue anymore? How long is it since you last did the Tomorrowland Terrace Viewing?



July 2017, October 2017, and January 2018.  All times they had tables set up throughout the area, and everyone stood at the railings.  This blocked everyone's view that was sitting.  They also used to assign seating (we have been going every year since they started), but now it's just open seating.  Once there were 6 of us, and parties of 4 had taken the larger tables, so we had to split up to several smaller tables.  Now we make sure with either party to get there early if we are a larger group.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Still waiting for July 3rd. 

I am surprised that this is as hard to book as the Hamilton tickets I'll be trying to get tomorrow. At least those will be actually available when they say!


----------



## ktate82

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Still waiting for July 3rd.
> 
> I am surprised that this is as hard to book as the Hamilton tickets I'll be trying to get tomorrow. At least those will be actually available when they say!



No kidding!  I'm waiting for July 3rd too and find myself checking multiple times a day.  I know as soon as I take a few day break, they will open and sell out.


----------



## CJK

ktate82 said:


> July 2017, October 2017, and January 2018. All times they had tables set up throughout the area, and everyone stood at the railings. This blocked everyone's view that was sitting. They also used to assign seating (we have been going every year since they started), but now it's just open seating. Once there were 6 of us, and parties of 4 had taken the larger tables, so we had to split up to several smaller tables. Now we make sure with either party to get there early if we are a larger group.


I'm thinking it's changed now. We did it on Mar. 11th of this year. Our big table of 7 was right at the railing. There were only tables at the railings, except maybe 3 additional tables in a second row. Everyone could see fireworks from their tables, since no one stood at the railing at all. There was so much empty space, making it so easy to go to/from the buffet. We loved it way more than before when it was more crowded. Since we were a big table, we were taken directly to our table. There were only 2 big tables set up that day.


----------



## GirlDreamer

CJK said:


> I'm thinking it's changed now. We did it on Mar. 11th of this year. Our big table of 7 was right at the railing. There were only tables at the railings, except maybe 3 additional tables in a second row. Everyone could see fireworks from their tables, since no one stood at the railing at all. There was so much empty space, making it so easy to go to/from the buffet. We loved it way more than before when it was more crowded. Since we were a big table, we were taken directly to our table. There were only 2 big tables set up that day.



I'm happy to hear that. I'm sure I've read similar stories in this thread as well, which is why I chose to book. I love the idea of being able to sit at a table and enjoy some treats and chill time while waiting for the fireworks, and then getting to sit during the fireworks too. If I would have to stand up for the fireworks, then I might as well have booked the garden viewing and saved myself some money.


----------



## areno79

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Still waiting for July 3rd.
> 
> I am surprised that this is as hard to book as the Hamilton tickets I'll be trying to get tomorrow. At least those will be actually available when they say!



I'm still waiting for 9/17 to open up. I check the site multiple times a day every day. It's so annoying because I don't understand why they don't release a random Monday in September!


----------



## tinkerhon

SaintsManiac said:


> Got my refund today and I used a Disney Visa.



Mine posted today as well --- and had a weird situation - when I booked the price shown ( 1 adult, 2 children) was $151 -- the higher amount -  so, like others, I called and was told $22 would be refunded to my card - making the total $129 - 

Well - turns out that my card was only changed $129 - not the $151 -  AND I was given the $22 refund - 
So, I felt funny ( I mean, it IS Disney !  ) -  so, I called the Dining services number again that I had used the other day , and explained what happened. They told me that the $151 was a pending charge, but when Disney realized the overcharge , it was caught in time, and I was only charged $129 to my card. 

I explained to them that I also received the $22 credit to my card- they said they appreciated that I called and the CM giggled and said - "ok, use it for another dessert party" 

Think I just might !


----------



## thistledoo

I just got my refund with no call or email from them at all! Nice surprise when checking my account. Thank you Disney


----------



## erikawolf2004

tinkerhon said:


> Mine posted today as well --- and had a weird situation - when I booked the price shown ( 1 adult, 2 children) was $151 -- the higher amount -  so, like others, I called and was told $22 would be refunded to my card - making the total $129 -
> 
> Well - turns out that my card was only changed $129 - not the $151 -  AND I was given the $22 refund -
> So, I felt funny ( I mean, it IS Disney !  ) -  so, I called the Dining services number again that I had used the other day , and explained what happened. They told me that the $151 was a pending charge, but when Disney realized the overcharge , it was caught in time, and I was only charged $129 to my card.
> 
> I explained to them that I also received the $22 credit to my card- they said they appreciated that I called and the CM giggled and said - "ok, use it for another dessert party"
> 
> Think I just might !



So what should the cost be?  I was charged $289 for 3 adults and 2 kids.  One CM said my 13 year old was an adult and another said she was a child.


----------



## ktate82

areno79 said:


> I'm still waiting for 9/17 to open up. I check the site multiple times a day every day. It's so annoying because I don't understand why they don't release a random Monday in September!



I think that is odd too.  Are they doing the Night of Joy then?


----------



## ktate82

CJK said:


> I'm thinking it's changed now. We did it on Mar. 11th of this year. Our big table of 7 was right at the railing. There were only tables at the railings, except maybe 3 additional tables in a second row. Everyone could see fireworks from their tables, since no one stood at the railing at all. There was so much empty space, making it so easy to go to/from the buffet. We loved it way more than before when it was more crowded. Since we were a big table, we were taken directly to our table. There were only 2 big tables set up that day.



That may make it worth the price then.  The last several times we have been, it was a free for all and so crowded.  People would move tables around and it was hard to walk through.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

erikawolf2004 said:


> So what should the cost be?  I was charged $289 for 3 adults and 2 kids.  One CM said my 13 year old was an adult and another said she was a child.



The price for 3 adults and 2 children for the Plaza Garden party would be $289.  But a 13 year old is an "adult" in Disney's view.... the kids price is for ages 3-9.  See pricing summary below.


----------



## TristiK

erikawolf2004 said:


> So what should the cost be?  I was charged $289 for 3 adults and 2 kids.  One CM said my 13 year old was an adult and another said she was a child.



In the world of Disney dining you become an adult at 10.


----------



## LMO429

Hi my 180 days is coming up in 2 weeks.  Will i be able to book the firework dessert party at 180 day what is the current situation with booking at 180 days?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

LMO429 said:


> Hi my 180 days is coming up in 2 weeks.  Will i be able to book the firework dessert party at 180 day what is the current situation with booking at 180 days?



At the moment, dates for non-MNSSHP night dessert parties are being added on a rolling 180 day basis.  The Plaza Garden party has a lot of capacity and won't usually sell out all that quickly, the Terrace version has much less capacity and can sell out first.  Obviously supply/demand is in full effect between party and non-party nights in the fall, so keep that in mind too.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

@LMO429 - Also, I should add, it's bookable in your +10 ADR window as well.


----------



## areno79

ktate82 said:


> I think that is odd too.  Are they doing the Night of Joy then?


Unlikely. Word is that Night of Joy has been cancelled for this year, and last year it was moved to WWoS.


----------



## tinkerhon

erikawolf2004 said:


> So what should the cost be?  I was charged $289 for 3 adults and 2 kids.  One CM said my 13 year old was an adult and another said she was a child.



I see others have answered the price question - ( thanks y'all !) 

13 def a Disney adult


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Still waiting for July 3rd.
> 
> I am surprised that this is as hard to book as the Hamilton tickets I'll be trying to get tomorrow. At least those will be actually available when they say!



Got the Hamilton tickets for Atlanta so I decided to try for HEA Dessert party again on July 3rd. Checked the date and nope - still not bookable.


----------



## isabellea

I have a question for those that went to WDW during the Holidays before. We will be there December 28-January 4th. We are planning on going to MK on Dec 30th for the special NYE fireworks. We want to do a second day at MK specifically to see HEA but I am debating between December 28 and January 2nd. What are the chances that they have HEA on those dates? And should I splurge on the dessert party (garden view) for the NYE early fireworks (I think last year they were at 6pm) or HEA?!? 

Thank you or your help!


----------



## Kewz1

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Got the Hamilton tickets for Atlanta so I decided to try for HEA Dessert party again on July 3rd. Checked the date and nope - still not bookable.



Congrats on the Hamilton tix! We saw it in NYC last year.

And I'm still waiting on Sept 17 to open up......


----------



## MinnieMSue

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Got the Hamilton tickets for Atlanta so I decided to try for HEA Dessert party again on July 3rd. Checked the date and nope - still not bookable.



Congrats on the Hamilton tickets. I will be trying for them when he tour comes to Columbus Ohio next year. I too am waiting on July 3 party and waiting and waiting...


----------



## ItsNotMuchofaTail

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Got the Hamilton tickets for Atlanta so I decided to try for HEA Dessert party again on July 3rd. Checked the date and nope - still not bookable.



Yay! My DD and I are seeing it in NYC next month, getting tickets was like a part time job, lol. Hope your dessert party pops up soon!


----------



## Dan Murphy

ktate82 said:


> Are they doing the Night of Joy then?


Night of Joy is history.


----------



## kat_lh

Got Terrace tickets for the night after my 40th birthday. Hoping for SWAGs dessert party on my actual birthday - bring on all the sugar 

Also I got Hamilton tickets for here in Houston! Luck is on my side (except for BOG dinner - that still eludes me)


----------



## Kristina G.

isabellea said:


> I have a question for those that went to WDW during the Holidays before. We will be there December 28-January 4th. We are planning on going to MK on Dec 30th for the special NYE fireworks. We want to do a second day at MK specifically to see HEA but I am debating between December 28 and January 2nd. What are the chances that they have HEA on those dates? And should I splurge on the dessert party (garden view) for the NYE early fireworks (I think last year they were at 6pm) or HEA?!?
> 
> Thank you or your help!


I think the NYE fireworks only run on December 30th and 31st, so the other nights should be running HEA...last year we watched HEA on December 29th, so if it's the same as last year then you should have a few nights in that range that will be showing HEA.  

Our family is definitely going to splurge on the NYE dessert party fireworks...we have been stalking this page to get an estimate of when they would release the NYE dessert party dates, since they still haven't released 4th of July, I'm guessing it will be around 60-90 days that they release NYE dessert party reservations.


----------



## Cloe Colton

tinkerhon said:


> Mine posted today as well --- and had a weird situation - when I booked the price shown ( 1 adult, 2 children) was $151 -- the higher amount -  so, like others, I called and was told $22 would be refunded to my card - making the total $129 -
> 
> Well - turns out that my card was only changed $129 - not the $151 -  AND I was given the $22 refund -
> So, I felt funny ( I mean, it IS Disney !  ) -  so, I called the Dining services number again that I had used the other day , and explained what happened. They told me that the $151 was a pending charge, but when Disney realized the overcharge , it was caught in time, and I was only charged $129 to my card.
> 
> I explained to them that I also received the $22 credit to my card- they said they appreciated that I called and the CM giggled and said - "ok, use it for another dessert party"
> 
> Think I just might !



What was the refund for? I just booked the HEA dessert party on 4/3 for the night of 7/24, so should I have only had to pay the current price? Because I paid the new price


----------



## Lsdolphin

Cloe Colton said:


> What was the refund for? I just booked the HEA dessert party on 4/3 for the night of 7/24, so should I have only had to pay the current price? Because I paid the new price




Refund is for those who booked the HEA dessert party before the new price was posted on Disney website. . There is no refund for those who booked after the price change was corrected on website.


----------



## kat_lh

Another pricing question.  We prepaid (obviously) for two adults and three children. However, one my kids will be a Disney adult when we actually go. Will they charge us the difference after her birthday?


----------



## Meglen

kat_lh said:


> Another pricing question.  We prepaid (obviously) for two adults and three children. However, one my kids will be a Disney adult when we actually go. Will they charge us the difference after her birthday?


When you booked you were meant to put her age when on the trip. Do you mean shes 9 right now and during the trip she will be 10?


----------



## kat_lh

Meglen said:


> When you booked you were meant to put her age when on the trip. Do you mean shes 9 right now and during the trip she will be 10?


Yes. And she’s got a profile in MDE so I just select her and proceed. I didn’t realize I could change her age on it.


----------



## G719

kat_lh said:


> Yes. And she’s got a profile in MDE so I just select her and proceed. I didn’t realize I could change her age on it.


I don't think the system will let you.  This happened to me when I was trying to book something.  I don't think I was pre paying for something but I tried to make a reservation for the 4 of us over 10 yrs old and the system kept giving me an error when I tried to select the person who wasn't 10 but would be on the trip.  And we know disney system isn't sophisticated enough to recognize this issue.  Since you're selecting her profile, it should be able calculate that she would be 10 on the day of the event and charge you accordingly.  But it doesn't.  No clue if disney will try to charge you the difference when you go.


----------



## ADS2508

kat_lh said:


> Another pricing question.  We prepaid (obviously) for two adults and three children. However, one my kids will be a Disney adult when we actually go. Will they charge us the difference after her birthday?



Have had this issue come up before. As a lot of the Disney experience, it really depends on the CM. Sometimes they will charge you the difference the day of and sometimes they won’t.


----------



## erikawolf2004

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The price for 3 adults and 2 children for the Plaza Garden party would be $289.  But a 13 year old is an "adult" in Disney's view.... the kids price is for ages 3-9.  See pricing summary below.
> 
> View attachment 314868



So is there any increase of benefits for the extra $42 we will be paying or are they just charging $$ more .  Really wish I had been able to book before the increase I kept having issues when I tried to book.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

erikawolf2004 said:


> So is there any increase of benefits for the extra $42 we will be paying or are they just charging $$ more .  Really wish I had been able to book before the increase I kept having issues when I tried to book.



If there are any added benefits, nothing has been announced yet.  I suspect just a price increase (could be wrong though).


----------



## ArielSRL

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Got the Hamilton tickets for Atlanta


Off topic, but congrats. I had an acquaintance who did not get any tickets for Atlanta. She said she was in the online queue for like 2 hours and by the time she could purchase, everything was sold out.


----------



## Dan Murphy

GADisneyDad14 said:


> If there are any added benefits, nothing has been announced yet.  I suspect just a price increase (could be wrong though).


Maybe an additional type of cheese?


----------



## areno79

Dan Murphy said:


> Maybe an additional type of cheese?


I would love if they added more savory options...I'm a person who goes to dessert parties but doesn't really like dessert.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Someone reported a few pages ago that a CM said new items were coming. Guess we'll find out how true that is eventually.


----------



## erikawolf2004

areno79 said:


> I would love if they added more savory options...I'm a person who goes to dessert parties but doesn't really like dessert.



I would like more savory options also.  Seems like that is the case also for so many of the snacks, they are all sweets.  I am all for deserts, but want some healthier options too.


----------



## ktate82

Still waiting for July 3rd to open......


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I forgot to check today and am kind of relieved HEA didn't open up for July 3rd booking. 




ArielSRL said:


> Off topic, but congrats. I had an acquaintance who did not get any tickets for Atlanta. She said she was in the online queue for like 2 hours and by the time she could purchase, everything was sold out.



Yikes - your poor friend. I logged in at 8:45am and got in the virtual que on my phone and had the tickets by 10:45am so I guess I was sitting around for 2 hours waiting. 
I've got a neighbor who actually drove down to the Fox Theatre in Atlanta and stood in line for 5 hours to get tickets for herself and several friends. She got them. She doesn't trust the internet for stuff like that she said.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

I'm going during Christmas and was wondering if the fireworks will be holiday themed around that time? We are doing the dessert party for our June trip and I'm thinking about splurging for Christmas too if it is a different fireworks show.


----------



## areno79

CookieandOatmeal said:


> I'm going during Christmas and was wondering if the fireworks will be holiday themed around that time? We are doing the dessert party for our June trip and I'm thinking about splurging for Christmas too if it is a different fireworks show.


Yes, during Christmas parties (and from Dec 22 to Dec 31) they have the Holiday Wishes fireworks show. Outside of those dates and special parties, they have the Happily Ever After fireworks.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I need to go check my info, but I’m pretty certain they did not do Holiday Wishes on non-party nights last year - it was only HEA.  Those dates around Christmas (when there aren’t MVMCP dates) only had HEA.  Also, 12/30 is a special NYE fireworks night.


----------



## GirlDreamer

Does the NYE fireworks show for more than one day then? I want to go for NYE sometime, but I'd love to see both the MK and EPCOT fireworks...


----------



## GADisneyDad14

GirlDreamer said:


> Does the NYE fireworks show for more than one day then? I want to go for NYE sometime, but I'd love to see both the MK and EPCOT fireworks...



They do the MK NYE special fireworks show four times...an early and late show both 12/30 and 12/31.  Last year, the early show was at 6:30PM and the late show was at 11:50PM.


----------



## GirlDreamer

GADisneyDad14 said:


> They do the MK NYE special fireworks show four times...an early and late show both 12/30 and 12/31.  Last year, the early show was at 6:30PM and the late show was at 11:50PM.



Thanks. Am I right to assume the later showings would be less crowded then? And does MK close due to capacity on 30/12 usually?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

GirlDreamer said:


> Thanks. Am I right to assume the later showings would be less crowded then? And does MK close due to capacity on 30/12 usually?



I’m not sure I’d say the later showings are any less crowded, especially 12/31.  I’d say both are pretty darn similar.  

Those with kids that can’t get to midnight go early, the adults/teens all stay late.  

It’s massively crowded (but even saying that, tons of fun).  

I was there are on 12/30 last year, I don’t ‘think’ there was a phased closure that day but not 100% sure.  I think it did reach at least an early stage closure for a bit on 12/31.


----------



## whirlthepearl

I don't know if I should post this question here or somewhere else, but what do you do for dinner the night you go to HEA dessert party?? The reservation says it starts at 7:45. Do you eat something at a QS in the park before you go? Do an early TS restaurant along the monorail line? We are staying at POP Century and I'm trying to make the best plans for the evening! Thanks!


----------



## SaintsManiac

whirlthepearl said:


> I don't know if I should post this question here or somewhere else, but what do you do for dinner the night you go to HEA dessert party?? The reservation says it starts at 7:45. Do you eat something at a QS in the park before you go? Do an early TS restaurant along the monorail line? We are staying at POP Century and I'm trying to make the best plans for the evening! Thanks!




The last 2 times we did the party we had a QS "dinner" at about 4:30pm. We also snacked throughout the day before that.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

whirlthepearl said:


> I don't know if I should post this question here or somewhere else, but what do you do for dinner the night you go to HEA dessert party?? The reservation says it starts at 7:45. Do you eat something at a QS in the park before you go? Do an early TS restaurant along the monorail line? We are staying at POP Century and I'm trying to make the best plans for the evening! Thanks!



Really personal preference.  For us, we like the dessert party more for the viewing than the actual desserts, so don’t necessarily let it impact our dinner plans.

That being said, I’d generally prefer to eat an earlier dinner and not have dinner/dessert party back to back, but it would otherwise depend on our plan for that day.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

whirlthepearl said:


> I don't know if I should post this question here or somewhere else, but what do you do for dinner the night you go to HEA dessert party?? The reservation says it starts at 7:45. Do you eat something at a QS in the park before you go? Do an early TS restaurant along the monorail line? We are staying at POP Century and I'm trying to make the best plans for the evening! Thanks!



We're doing it on our arrival day. We get in early and plan on hitting MK and doing a lunch ADR at BOG. If we stay in MK we will most likely grab Casey's for dinner. If we go back to the resort for a nap/rest we will probably grab something in the food court at POFQ before we head back to MK.

I'm also with the group that isn't doing the party for the desserts. This is mostly for the view and not having to be in a mass of people. The desserts are a bonus. We will have some desserts I'm sure. DD is looking forward to chocolate covered strawberries and I'll have some of that plus fruit and cheese but nothing that I'll fill up on.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I fully admit I am in it for the desserts as well as the viewing area.


----------



## Kristina G.

areno79 said:


> Yes, during Christmas parties (and from Dec 22 to Dec 31) they have the Holiday Wishes fireworks show. Outside of those dates and special parties, they have the Happily Ever After fireworks.


Last year, December 28th and December 29th had HEA only they did NOT have Holiday Wishes on those two nights, we went both nights


----------



## MacMama0930

Just jumping in to say I did the Terrace viewing the other night and I loved the experience. Totally worth the upcharge! Loved the show so much and the desserts were super yummy!!


----------



## GirlDreamer

MacMama0930 said:


> Just jumping in to say I did the Terrace viewing the other night and I loved the experience. Totally worth the upcharge! Loved the show so much and the desserts were super yummy!!



How was the seating arrangement? Were everyone able to stay seated for the fireworks? I'm just double checking as some people have said it used be chaotic when the fireworks started as there were so many tables and everyone stood up to have a view from the front. It sounds like it's changed recently though.


----------



## areno79

Kristina G. said:


> Last year, December 28th and December 29th had HEA only they did NOT have Holiday Wishes on those two nights, we went both nights



Thanks for clarifying! I know the big draw for Christmas at WDW is that MK offers the parade and fireworks without having the MVMCP party....they're just scheduled as part of the regular park day entertainment, but I wasn't sure when it ended.


----------



## Kristina G.

areno79 said:


> Thanks for clarifying! I know the big draw for Christmas at WDW is that MK offers the parade and fireworks without having the MVMCP party....they're just scheduled as part of the regular park day entertainment, but I wasn't sure when it ended.


They do still have the Christmas parade during the day, we love that parade!


----------



## Wdw1015

whirlthepearl said:


> I don't know if I should post this question here or somewhere else, but what do you do for dinner the night you go to HEA dessert party?? The reservation says it starts at 7:45. Do you eat something at a QS in the park before you go? Do an early TS restaurant along the monorail line? We are staying at POP Century and I'm trying to make the best plans for the evening! Thanks!


We have a 12:15 lunch planned at Crystal Palace the day of our party, I’m planning on maybe sharing 2 QS meals between the 4 of us for dinner, probably around 5:00’ish. My kids need some kind of real food in their stomachs or they’ll get hangry!


----------



## Windixon

I want to book this for our last night and want it to be a surprise for my group.  How can I make reservations for all without it showing in their MDE plans?


----------



## Kristina G.

Windixon said:


> I want to book this for our last night and want it to be a surprise for my group.  How can I make reservations for all without it showing in their MDE plans?


Call and book the tickets, tickets will be sent by mail and not on MDE until you link them yourself...so don't link them and it will be a surprise...DO NOT lose the tickets!!! This is a good option also because if someone drops out you can sell the un-linked ticket.


----------



## GirlDreamer

Windixon said:


> I want to book this for our last night and want it to be a surprise for my group.  How can I make reservations for all without it showing in their MDE plans?





Kristina G. said:


> Call and book the tickets, tickets will be sent by mail and not on MDE until you link them yourself...so don't link them and it will be a surprise...DO NOT lose the tickets!!! This is a good option also because if someone drops out you can sell the un-linked ticket.



I booked mine online and it only says my name +1 guest as I never added my husband as the second person going, so I don't think the rest of the group would see it as long as you don't add them to the reservation. You only say how many people you're reserving it for, not who's actually going.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Finally bit the bullet for our last night in June to get the Plaza viewing. I'm really excited.


----------



## areno79

OMG WHY DON'T THEY OPEN UP SEPTEMBER 17 ALREADY?!?!?!? 

(That is all.)


----------



## ktate82

areno79 said:


> OMG WHY DON'T THEY OPEN UP SEPTEMBER 17 ALREADY?!?!?!?
> 
> (That is all.)




I feel the same about the 3rd!  Why put them in blue and tease us????  Just open it already!


----------



## whiporee

DID July 3 and 4 open? I saw there was availability for July 2, so I figured 3 and 4 were sold out. And then I'm seeing it's not open yet. 

So should I be stalking?


----------



## ktate82

whiporee said:


> DID July 3 and 4 open? I saw there was availability for July 2, so I figured 3 and 4 were sold out. And then I'm seeing it's not open yet.
> 
> So should I be stalking?



When the summer opened, all the dates had spots open except for July 3rd and 4th and September 17th (for what ever reason).


----------



## whiporee

ktate82 said:


> When the summer opened, all the dates had spots open except for July 3rd and 4th and September 17th (for what ever reason).



I see the same thing over on the CL area. Sounds like they might not be offering any preferred viewing at all. Did the seated party ever open?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

whiporee said:


> I see the same thing over on the CL area. Sounds like they might not be offering any preferred viewing at all. Did the seated party ever open?



Not totally sure about this, but I seem to recalll that both dessert parties eventually became available last 7/3 and 7/4, but I don’t think it was until pretty darn close to the date.


----------



## whiporee

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Not totally sure about this, but I seem to recalll that both dessert parties eventually became available last 7/3 and 7/4, but I don’t think it was until pretty darn close to the date.



It's an interesting dilemma. I wouldn't try the 3rd without the desert party. I thought I could hedge my bets by going CL, but the word from the resorts board is that folks are being told the CL viewing area won't be there the 3rd or the 4th. And others are being told that the decision hasn't exactly been made yet. They still have Poly CL rooms available for the 30-3rd, but I'm sure no one in my party wants to stake out a spot for two hours, and seems kind of silly to be at MK on the 3rd and not watch the holiday fireworks (plus, the 3rd is an EMH night which I think will end up being a 1 am close). 

They don't make it easy, do they?


----------



## dbb727

whiporee said:


> I see the same thing over on the CL area. Sounds like they might not be offering any preferred viewing at all. Did the seated party ever open?


Based on my daily stalking, neither party has opened any tables for those three dates(July 3, 4, and sept 17) yet


----------



## disny_luvr

When we were in Disney over the 4th a few years ago, we did the dessert party on the 3rd and it only became available to book around Memorial Day.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Kristina G. said:


> Last year, December 28th and December 29th had HEA only they did NOT have Holiday Wishes on those two nights, we went both nights



Did they have Holiday Wishes from the 22nd-27th? That would be the time I would be there.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Did they have Holiday Wishes from the 22nd-27th? That would be the time I would be there.



Last year, Holiday Wishes only ran on Christmas Party nights.  Unlike prior years, they only ran HEA on non-party nights around Christmas/New Years this year.  So whenever the Christmas Party dates stopped, it was HEA from there on out.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Last year, Holiday Wishes only ran on Christmas Party nights.  Unlike prior years, they only ran HEA on non-party nights around Christmas/New Years this year.  So whenever the Christmas Party dates stopped, it was HEA from there on out.



Bummer! I hope they will bring Holiday Wishes or a Holiday version of HEA for Christmas. Maybe I should consider a dessert party for Holiday Bam at HS than.


----------



## Kewz1

dbb727 said:


> Based on my daily stalking, neither party has opened any tables for those three dates(July 3, 4, and sept 17) yet



So I get why the parties on July 3 & 4 haven’t opened but why the Sept 17 one?? Any speculation? Need something to fill my time while I wait...


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Kewz1 said:


> So I get why the parties on July 3 & 4 haven’t opened but why the Sept 17 one?? Any speculation? Need something to fill my time while I wait...



That one is a head scratcher.  I assume maybe a CM or private event of some sort, but who knows.


----------



## whiporee

The SS CM I talked to this morning said she thought the 3rd and 4th would open in mid May. She confirmed no MK CL viewing area for those dates.


----------



## areno79

GADisneyDad14 said:


> That one is a head scratcher.  I assume maybe a CM or private event of some sort, but who knows.


I thought so too, but it makes no sense to me why they would show 9/17 in blue on the website instead of just not offering the party that night at all. My other thought was maybe they're considering an hours change...but why that random Monday in September?


----------



## patty57

We have the garden view party booked for May 24th.  HEA is at 9:15 and OUAT is at 10:00.  Did the castle projection show used to be before the fireworks?  It looks like we won't get to see OUAT as part of the dessert party?


----------



## Ensusieasm

patty57 said:


> We have the garden view party booked for May 24th.  HEA is at 9:15 and OUAT is at 10:00.  Did the castle projection show used to be before the fireworks?  It looks like we won't get to see OUAT as part of the dessert party?


Sometimes it’s before and sometimes it’s after. You can stay in the Plaza garden for OUAT rather than joining the massive crowd headed for the park exit after HEA.


----------



## Greg Lembrich

My daughter (7 years old) and I did the HEA Dessert Party with Plaza Garden viewing last Tuesday night (4/10/18) and I am glad to share our experience.  There were heavy thunderstorms and torrential rains earlier in the day, but the weather was very pleasant by the time evening rolled around.  My daughter and I had been at MK from 7:30 AM until about 5 PM that day, then went back to the motel for some rest before returning for the party.  We got to Tomorrowland Terrace a little after 7:30 PM and expected to wait until closer to 7:45 to be allowed inside, but we were seated right away.  We were among the first seated, but there were a few others who had come earlier, and all of the desserts and drinks were ready and open.  There was a great variety of dessert offerings, as well as fruits, cheeses, etc.  My daughter loved the table where she could decorate her own cupcakes, brownies, cookies, rice krispy treats, etc.  She was also excited to be able to make her own sundae, complete with lots of Mickey shaped sprinkles.  We pigged out until about 8:15 or so, at which point we were stuffed and wanted to go stake out our spot for the fireworks.

Once we were ready, one of the CMs escorted us down to the Plaza Garden area reserved for HEA Dessert Party guests.  Since the show was still 40 minutes from beginning, we had our pick of where to sit.  We chose a spot right in the front of the plaza garden basically in the center with minimal obstructions in our view between us and the castle.  Within a few minutes other guests starting sitting around us or finding other spots.  We had a fabulous view of both the castle projections and the fireworks without even needing to stand.  HEA is a wonderful show (even better than Wishes, IMO) and this was truly the best vantage I have ever had.

Overall, the HEA Dessert Party with Plaza Garden viewing was a really nice experience and I would definitely recommend it to others and will consider doing it again on a future trip.  I thought it was worth the money to have such a great dessert spread, drinks, and a reserved prime spot for HEA.  I'm happy to provide more information or answer questions if anyone has any.

Below are some photos I took from our viewing location without even standing up.




IMG_20180410_211322185 by Greg Lembrich, on Flickr




IMG_20180410_211122856 by Greg Lembrich, on Flickr


----------



## Greg Lembrich

Ensusieasm said:


> Sometimes it’s before and sometimes it’s after. You can stay in the Plaza garden for OUAT rather than joining the massive crowd headed for the park exit after HEA.



Yes.  No one was rushing us out of the Plaza Garden and you can easily stick around to have a prime view of Once Upon A Time if you want.  My daughter wanted to ride Space Mountain instead, so we headed over to Tomorrowland after HEA, but many others just stayed where they were and planned to enjoy OUAT.  If OUAT is first, they will let you go in early if you want, and will let you stay if it is after.


----------



## DisHeels

Looking to book the Plaza Garden party. I don't see an option to pay with gift cards. Only debit/credit card. Am I missing it or should I call to have them apply my gift cards?


----------



## 100acreHiker

I just booked HEA Dessert Party with Plaza Garden viewing. I'm a WDW vet, but I always said I'd never do a dessert party, since, while I enjoy a dessert, I can't bring myself to eat a plate full of dessert and the cost was shockingly high. However, in two weeks I am taking my 70 year old mom, who hasn't been to WDW in over 30 years. She will like it, and she will appreciate not having to stake out a spot and stand for an hour+ to get an ok view. I've had bad luck with hard-ticket events. The only time I did the Christmas Party, it rained half way through the event and my kids got cold, tired and wet, so we left. I said, Never again. I'm eating my words, and hoping for good weather! I saw the show for the first time in November and just loved it! 



DisHeels said:


> Looking to book the Plaza Garden party. I don't see an option to pay with gift cards. Only debit/credit card. Am I missing it or should I call to have them apply my gift cards?


While I didn't use gift cards, MDE wouldn't let me book it without canceling a dinner reservation, and it was generally glitchy, so I did call Disney Dining and they booked it over the phone using my Disney Visa. She said you can cancel for a refund up to five days before.


----------



## Kristina G.

DisHeels said:


> Looking to book the Plaza Garden party. I don't see an option to pay with gift cards. Only debit/credit card. Am I missing it or should I call to have them apply my gift cards?


Be extremely cautious with this option, if you end up having to cancel your trip or someone drops out the refunded money will go back to the form of payment, so if you pay with gift cards make sure you keep them and attach a note saying what you bought with them just in case you need a refund.


----------



## DisHeels

Thanks for the responses! We will just use a debit card for the party and keep the gift cards to use during the trip. Keep it simple.


----------



## musika

whirlthepearl said:


> I don't know if I should post this question here or somewhere else, but what do you do for dinner the night you go to HEA dessert party?? The reservation says it starts at 7:45. Do you eat something at a QS in the park before you go? Do an early TS restaurant along the monorail line? We are staying at POP Century and I'm trying to make the best plans for the evening! Thanks!



Popping in with my review from 4/13! 

We also stayed at Pop. We RD'ed the EMH and left the park around noonish. Went back via bus to Pop, all had naps, quick pool time for oldest little, then hopped back on a bus around 5ish. We just had a light park snack and no lunch/dinner really. I would keep your plans a bit loose rather than book an ADR in case you find you aren't hungry after all. Mobile order at CS is a wonderful thing.

Ok, onto the review... 

We booked Plaza viewing, showed up just before 7:45 and were let in immediately. Huge perk to getting there first is getting your pick of table for eating, and getting to hit the buffet with minimal lines. We also have 2 kids that can be slow-ish eaters so I would have felt really rushed showing up any later.  Only 15-20 min later the line was significant. We tried just about everything including the cheese and juice. My personal faves were the smores tart and the brownie cheesecake. The cupcakes were super cute but kind of ho-hum flavour wise. I also loved the chocolate dipped strawberries. Around 8:30 we walked out via escort to the plaza area. Thank you disboards for the tip on the back rail - going right to the back gave our kids a perfect view once lifted up (in arms, not on shoulders. hehe). 

IMO if you are crowd-averse (like my darling DH), booking this party is a no-brainer. We didn't line up and we had an absolutely fantastic view. One of the best days of our trip.


----------



## disny_luvr

musika said:


> Popping in with my review from 4/13!
> 
> We also stayed at Pop. We RD'ed the EMH and left the park around noonish. Went back via bus to Pop, all had naps, quick pool time for oldest little, then hopped back on a bus around 5ish. We just had a light park snack and no lunch/dinner really. I would keep your plans a bit loose rather than book an ADR in case you find you aren't hungry after all. Mobile order at CS is a wonderful thing.
> 
> Ok, onto the review...
> 
> We booked Plaza viewing, showed up just before 7:45 and were let in immediately. Huge perk to getting there first is getting your pick of table for eating, and getting to hit the buffet with minimal lines. We also have 2 kids that can be slow-ish eaters so I would have felt really rushed showing up any later.  Only 15-20 min later the line was significant. We tried just about everything including the cheese and juice. My personal faves were the smores tart and the brownie cheesecake. The cupcakes were super cute but kind of ho-hum flavour wise. I also loved the chocolate dipped strawberries. Around 8:30 we walked out via escort to the plaza area. Thank you disboards for the tip on the back rail - going right to the back gave our kids a perfect view once lifted up (in arms, not on shoulders. hehe).
> 
> IMO if you are crowd-averse (like my darling DH), booking this party is a no-brainer. We didn't line up and we had an absolutely fantastic view. One of the best days of our trip.



Thanks for the review. I’m glad you enjoyed it. I’m so glad I booked this for our June trip. I think it’s worth every penny just to avoid the crowds.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

musika said:


> Popping in with my review from 4/13!
> 
> We also stayed at Pop. We RD'ed the EMH and left the park around noonish. Went back via bus to Pop, all had naps, quick pool time for oldest little, then hopped back on a bus around 5ish. We just had a light park snack and no lunch/dinner really. I would keep your plans a bit loose rather than book an ADR in case you find you aren't hungry after all. Mobile order at CS is a wonderful thing.
> 
> Ok, onto the review...
> 
> We booked Plaza viewing, showed up just before 7:45 and were let in immediately. Huge perk to getting there first is getting your pick of table for eating, and getting to hit the buffet with minimal lines. We also have 2 kids that can be slow-ish eaters so I would have felt really rushed showing up any later.  Only 15-20 min later the line was significant. We tried just about everything including the cheese and juice. My personal faves were the smores tart and the brownie cheesecake. The cupcakes were super cute but kind of ho-hum flavour wise. I also loved the chocolate dipped strawberries. Around 8:30 we walked out via escort to the plaza area. Thank you disboards for the tip on the back rail - going right to the back gave our kids a perfect view once lifted up (in arms, not on shoulders. hehe).
> 
> IMO if you are crowd-averse (like my darling DH), booking this party is a no-brainer. We didn't line up and we had an absolutely fantastic view. One of the best days of our trip.



Thanks for the review.

We are going to do this on arrival night. I plan to arrive at 7:45 and be on the grass by 8:30 also. We did this in 2015 when it was a FP+. We absolutely loved it. I think it'll be worth the money.

2 more weeks until my 180 days!


----------



## Cade387

When we went last time you could sit on the back half wall/rail in front of crystal palace. Can you still do this and see? Before was before the dessert parties so I’m not sure?

We have folks who cannot sit on the ground but also probably aren’t going to stand the whole time. We pulled out stroller in front of the rail and they sat on the edge of it.  Then those who could sit on the ground did so in front of the stroller.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Do they ever push back the start of HEA if they extend hours?

Right now they have MK closing at 9 pm with HEA closing at 9 pm also. If they extend hours do they usually keep HEA at the same time?


----------



## Kristina G.

mi*vida*loca said:


> Do they ever push back the start of HEA if they extend hours?
> 
> Right now they have MK closing at 9 pm with HEA closing at 9 pm also. If they extend hours do they usually keep HEA at the same time?


 
It depends on what they are extending the hours for...if it's for Extra Magic Hours then no, HEA will be at the same time - if they're extending the closing time of the park then HEA will be when the park closes. For example, at Christmas time MK closes at 11 or 12 depending on the night, HEA will be at the same time as park closing and EMH will be after the HEA show.


----------



## ArielSRL

Kristina G. said:


> It depends on what they are extending the hours for...if it's for Extra Magic Hours then no, HEA will be at the same time - if they're extending the closing time of the park then HEA will be when the park closes. For example, at Christmas time MK closes at 11 or 12 depending on the night, HEA will be at the same time as park closing and EMH will be after the HEA show.


That isn't always true. Last summer HEA was scheduled for 9, closing was scheduled for 10 and when they extended some days to 11, they never changed HEA.


----------



## Kristina G.

ArielSRL said:


> That isn't always true. Last summer HEA was scheduled for 9, closing was scheduled for 10 and when they extended some days to 11, they never changed HEA.



Yes I forgot about those occasions, sometimes they do extend hours last minute and they don't change the time of HEA. So I guess, just get pick up the time schedule when you enter the park and that will be the most accurate information.


----------



## musika

mi*vida*loca said:


> Do they ever push back the start of HEA if they extend hours?
> 
> Right now they have MK closing at 9 pm with HEA closing at 9 pm also. If they extend hours do they usually keep HEA at the same time?



Can only speak to our experience, but MK was extended to 10pm closing on our night, and HEA stayed at 9pm. The upside was that as everyone was leaving the park, we hopped on Winnie the Pooh, got an ice cream, then hopped in the queue for Peter Pan... left around 10:30 and got to catch the water pageant on our way to the bus. It was great!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Great!! Either way I'm sure we will enjoy it.

It's our arrival day and we get in very early (6 am flight so we land at 8:25 am). I'm hoping it stays at 9 pm but we plan on doing a nap if we start to get tired. I know it'll all work out!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mi*vida*loca said:


> Do they ever push back the start of HEA if they extend hours?
> 
> Right now they have MK closing at 9 pm with HEA closing at 9 pm also. If they extend hours do they usually keep HEA at the same time?



It would be very unusual for the HEA time to change if park hours change.  Once things like dessert parties become bookable, you will pretty much never see a change as well.  (I’m ignoring the 5 minute move they did earlier this year in that statement). 

Of course anything is possible with entertainment schedules and the past is not always indicative of future results, but that’s pretty much how it works.


----------



## ArielSRL

Kristina G. said:


> Yes I forgot about those occasions, sometimes they do extend hours last minute and they don't change the time of HEA. So I guess, just get pick up the time schedule when you enter the park and that will be the most accurate information.


This was not a last minute extension.


----------



## krysenchips

mi*vida*loca said:


> Great!! Either way I'm sure we will enjoy it.
> 
> It's our arrival day and we get in very early (6 am flight so we land at 8:25 am). I'm hoping it stays at 9 pm but we plan on doing a nap if we start to get tired. I know it'll all work out!



I'm in the same boat! Our flight is a little bit later. We land about 9:45, but we are doing this on arrival day, which is our only MK day! 

My travel partner is not big on crowds so we are doing this very different than I usually do!

I think it will be fun!


----------



## Greg Lembrich

I was finally able to figure out how to add some photos to my review from 2 weeks ago.  HEA Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing Info: News:  5/28-180 days Now Bookable

I am not a good photographer, and they were taken with my Android, but they show (in my opinion) how good the view of HEA is from the Plaza Garden.  The photos were taken while sitting on the ground (my daughter and I were in the front row of the Plaza Garden and I am 6'4", so did not want to block the view of those behind me).


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Greg Lembrich said:


> I was finally able to figure out how to add some photos to my review from 2 weeks ago.  HEA Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing Info: News:  5/28-180 days Now Bookable
> 
> I am not a good photographer, and they were taken with my Android, but they show (in my opinion) how good the view of HEA is from the Plaza Garden.  The photos were taken while sitting on the ground (my daughter and I were in the front row of the Plaza Garden and I am 6'4", so did not want to block the view of those behind me).



Awesome pics and great view. I can't wait to book this. Thirteen more days until ADR day!


----------



## vetrik

musika said:


> Can only speak to our experience, but MK was extended to 10pm closing on our night, and HEA stayed at 9pm. The upside was that as everyone was leaving the park, we hopped on Winnie the Pooh, got an ice cream, then hopped in the queue for Peter Pan... left around 10:30 and got to catch the water pageant on our way to the bus. It was great!



We just did the party on Saturday 4/21. A couple weeks before our trip they extended MK hours to close at 11 pm, but HEA stayed at 8:55 with a dessert party reservation time of 7:45. We have a 2.5 year old so we didn't stay after the fireworks, but I think it was easier to get out of the park and get a bus since the park was still open. A lot of people were still leaving, but at least not everyone! We took the walkway behind the Plaza restaurant, which I also think helped us get out of the park ahead of the largest crowds. We were able to get on the first bus back to POR.

We enjoyed the party. It was wonderful to go over to the viewing area 10 minutes before the show and still have a great view, and it was good for members of my party to be able to sit down to view it. I decided to book this after making ADRs, and the only night that really worked was also the night we had our BOG dinner. I couldn't even try to move that reservation to another night due to our plans, and I definitely wouldn't recommend doing a dinner like that before the party. We were pretty stuffed, and couldn't eat much at the party. My daughter wanted to eat everything, but got full after just a couple desserts. I would likely do the party again, but probably book just a later lunch reservation.


----------



## Runnsally

Hi, all. I know I’m getting into crystal ball territory here, but any thoughts on a ballpark date when the next series of HEA dessert party dates (late Oct/Nov and onward) will be released?  Thanks!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Runnsally said:


> Hi, all. I know I’m getting into crystal ball territory here, but any thoughts on a ballpark date when the next series of HEA dessert party dates (late Oct/Nov and onward) will be released?  Thanks!



Pretty sure they’re currently being added on a rolling 180 day basis at the moment, just like regular ADRs.  That of course could stop at any time.


----------



## Disnsyncey

I'm kinda stoked for this, we did this in October last year, MK was MOBBED, and it was perfect for us....it was a 7:45 ADR, for a 9pm HEA....we arrived at about 7:35-7:40 and there were a TON of people in there already....we went over at around 8:30ish, and we didn't have much "relaxing" time in the dessert area before we felt like we should move over to the garden....

but we just booked it for our September trip, and the start time is 6:30 for an 8pm HEA....I am glad we have more time to enjoy, we will still get there 10 min early, but then more time for desserts! YAY!


----------



## kat_lh

Disnsyncey said:


> I'm kinda stoked for this, we did this in October last year, MK was MOBBED, and it was perfect for us....it was a 7:45 ADR, for a 9pm HEA....we arrived at about 7:35-7:40 and there were a TON of people in there already....we went over at around 8:30ish, and we didn't have much "relaxing" time in the dessert area before we felt like we should move over to the garden....
> 
> but we just booked it for our September trip, and the start time is 6:30 for an 8pm HEA....I am glad we have more time to enjoy, we will still get there 10 min early, but then more time for desserts! YAY!



Did you have to stand up with it being crowded like that or could you have sat to see the fireworks?


----------



## slpeters

kat_lh said:


> Did you have to stand up with it being crowded like that or could you have sat to see the fireworks?



We did the party the Monday before Thanksgiving.  We had several CL 10 days but that evening in MK was the only one that really felt like it.  Not only did we sit through the fireworks but we laid down in the grass to wait for them.  We tried doing HEA several days earlier without the party (on a CL 7 day).  It was such a cluster**** that we just left about the time the fireworks started.  I don't think we'll ever do HEA without the party unless something major changes.


----------



## Disnsyncey

kat_lh said:


> Did you have to stand up with it being crowded like that or could you have sat to see the fireworks?


 
MK was mobbed, the party wasn't.....yes, when we checked in 10 min early, the seating area was a little less than half full, we had no lines at the desserts or ice cream, and were able to take whatever we wanted over to the garden.  We sat in the back and only had to stand when the show was starting, and then we laid on the ground after it ended (waiting for the MOBS to leave and the 2nd projection show) for like 30 min...it was great


----------



## kat_lh

Ugh you guys make this choice hard! DH really is worried about having to stand and being crowded if we do Plaza.  Ages ago (well, four years ago, lol) we had FP for Wishes viewing.  It was miserable.  Hubs is envisioning that happening again.  So we've got Terrace now with a guaranteed seat but I know the roof blocks partial fireworks views there.


----------



## janischa

musika said:


> Popping in with my review from 4/13!
> 
> We also stayed at Pop. We RD'ed the EMH and left the park around noonish. Went back via bus to Pop, all had naps, quick pool time for oldest little, then hopped back on a bus around 5ish. We just had a light park snack and no lunch/dinner really. I would keep your plans a bit loose rather than book an ADR in case you find you aren't hungry after all. Mobile order at CS is a wonderful thing.
> 
> Ok, onto the review...
> 
> We booked Plaza viewing, showed up just before 7:45 and were let in immediately. Huge perk to getting there first is getting your pick of table for eating, and getting to hit the buffet with minimal lines. We also have 2 kids that can be slow-ish eaters so I would have felt really rushed showing up any later.  Only 15-20 min later the line was significant. We tried just about everything including the cheese and juice. My personal faves were the smores tart and the brownie cheesecake. The cupcakes were super cute but kind of ho-hum flavour wise. I also loved the chocolate dipped strawberries. Around 8:30 we walked out via escort to the plaza area. Thank you disboards for the tip on the back rail - going right to the back gave our kids a perfect view once lifted up (in arms, not on shoulders. hehe).
> 
> IMO if you are crowd-averse (like my darling DH), booking this party is a no-brainer. We didn't line up and we had an absolutely fantastic view. One of the best days of our trip.



Hi, i tried going back in the thread but probably not far enough. Could someone tell me more about the spot at the back rail? Can the kids sit on it?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

janischa said:


> Hi, i tried going back in the thread but probably not far enough. Could someone tell me more about the spot at the back rail? Can the kids sit on it?



I’d check out the photos on post 1 for visual reference.    

You don’t really “sit” on the back rail, more like “lean.”


----------



## yulilin3

Did the terrace view yesterday, got in line at 6pm because I was going to be live streaming and wanted the best possible table for that, party of 1.
They checked us in at 7:15pm because, believe it or not, there's a mom duck with ducklings that would not leave the dessert area 
They started checking the garden view around 7. My reservation for the terrace view said 8pm, show was at 8:55pm


----------



## kat_lh

yulilin3 said:


> Did the terrace view yesterday, got in line at 6pm because I was going to be live streaming and wanted the best possible table for that, party of 1.
> They checked us in at 7:15pm because, believe it or not, there's a mom duck with ducklings that would not leave the dessert area
> They started checking the garden view around 7. My reservation for the terrace view said 8pm, show was at 8:55pm



This is so awesome! Thank you so much! So, there Terrace tables aren't assigned seating, is that right? It looks so much calmer than the Garden party food section


----------



## Disnsyncey

kat_lh said:


> Ugh you guys make this choice hard! DH really is worried about having to stand and being crowded if we do Plaza.  Ages ago (well, four years ago, lol) we had FP for Wishes viewing.  It was miserable.  Hubs is envisioning that happening again.  So we've got Terrace now with a guaranteed seat but I know the roof blocks partial fireworks views there.



seriously, don't be worried.....you will have to stand to see everything as most things above ground level are in one's way if you want to see the ENTIRE show anyways.....you can absoutely lean on the back rail, but we just sat down waiting and stood up for the show, which any normal person who stands in their life (in lines, and such..and I have had foot surgery, so I know how much sitting means) can do for the duration of HEA.


----------



## yulilin3

kat_lh said:


> This is so awesome! Thank you so much! So, there Terrace tables aren't assigned seating, is that right? It looks so much calmer than the Garden party food section


The cm told me it hasn't been reserved seating for months, first come first served. It was really nice, not crowded with tables at all


----------



## bethbuchall

When my daughter and I did the garden viewing last year, we loved being at the back rail except that there was a rather loud CM directly behind us trying to keep the pathway between the garden area and the buildings clear/moving. I don't blame her because she was just doing what she needed to do, but it did get a bit distracting. Does this happen most of the time or were we just unlucky? I'm trying to decide if we want the back rail again or try a different area.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

bethbuchall said:


> When my daughter and I did the garden viewing last year, we loved being at the back rail except that there was a rather loud CM directly behind us trying to keep the pathway between the garden area and the buildings clear/moving. I don't blame her because she was just doing what she needed to do, but it did get a bit distracting. Does this happen most of the time or were we just unlucky? I'm trying to decide if we want the back rail again or try a different area.



I’m going to go into the situation just taking whatever spot I find. If I start thinking where to sit or how fast I gotta get to the area, then it’s gonna kill the point of me spending the money so I “ don’t “ have to worry about that. I plan on heading there like 5 mins before showtime lol

I say just head in there and pick a spot that feels right. From what I understand they are all pretty good. I’m sure the CM was just loud that time and next time will be different.


----------



## yulilin3

bethbuchall said:


> When my daughter and I did the garden viewing last year, we loved being at the back rail except that there was a rather loud CM directly behind us trying to keep the pathway between the garden area and the buildings clear/moving. I don't blame her because she was just doing what she needed to do, but it did get a bit distracting. Does this happen most of the time or were we just unlucky? I'm trying to decide if we want the back rail again or try a different area.


Yes that is usually the case, anytime you are next to a walkway only path you will have cm trying their best to keep it clear


----------



## GirlDreamer

yulilin3 said:


> Did the terrace view yesterday, got in line at 6pm because I was going to be live streaming and wanted the best possible table for that, party of 1.
> They checked us in at 7:15pm because, believe it or not, there's a mom duck with ducklings that would not leave the dessert area
> They started checking the garden view around 7. My reservation for the terrace view said 8pm, show was at 8:55pm



How was the table arrangement when you went? Was everyone able to stay seated for the fireworks? I've read stories that it used to be many tables in the past, so people who sat further back would get up and stand in front of the front tables and causing people to get aggravated. But by the sounds of it, that's changed recently so there's only a tables along the railing and a couple further back.


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> The cm told me it hasn't been reserved seating for months, first come first served. It was really nice, not crowded with tables at all





Were you able to select the table you wanted even though you were solo?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

bethbuchall said:


> When my daughter and I did the garden viewing last year, we loved being at the back rail except that there was a rather loud CM directly behind us trying to keep the pathway between the garden area and the buildings clear/moving. I don't blame her because she was just doing what she needed to do, but it did get a bit distracting. Does this happen most of the time or were we just unlucky? I'm trying to decide if we want the back rail again or try a different area.



I haven’t personally experienced this on the back rail.  But have seen something similar on the front rail and that’s also a “keep clear” area.  The one time I’m thinking of wasn’t constant... but of course people wouldn’t listen during several moments of the show, so she had to speak to them / wave her baton a few times.  It was minor in the scheme of things.  There are planters along most of both the front and back rails, so there is a bit of a barrier.


----------



## yulilin3

GirlDreamer said:


> How was the table arrangement when you went? Was everyone able to stay seated for the fireworks? I've read stories that it used to be many tables in the past, so people who sat further back would get up and stand in front of the front tables and causing people to get aggravated. But by the sounds of it, that's changed recently so there's only a tables along the railing and a couple further back.





Lsdolphin said:


> Were you able to select the table you wanted even though you were solo?


I can't post a direct link (because of Disboard guidelines) but I did live stream the entire party and you can find my live stream page info on my signature if you want to watch for yourself.
There were only 2 lines of tables so even the tables behind the ones by the rail got a great view of the show, no one needed to stand up and no one missed any of the fireworks.
Because I was there so early I was able to chat with the CM in charge of checking you in. For a party of 1 or 2 you can pick any available table with 2 chairs, party of 4 can only pick from tables set with 4 chairs, party of six or more will have tables set up for them as well...for example there was a party of 8 and the CM knew about it (from the reservation) so they had a table set for them. I did notice that right by the rail only tables for 2 or 4 are set, the larger tables are behind that row
Since it is first come first serve I was able to choose from any of the tables set for 2, I did not have to share my second seat. 
Here was my view:


----------



## Ensusieasm

yulilin3 said:


> I can't post a direct link (because of Disboard guidelines) but I did live stream the entire party and you can find my live stream page info on my signature if you want to watch for yourself.
> There were only 2 lines of tables so even the tables behind the ones by the rail got a great view of the show, no one needed to stand up and no one missed any of the fireworks.
> Because I was there so early I was able to chat with the CM in charge of checking you in. For a party of 1 or 2 you can pick any available table with 2 chairs, party of 4 can only pick from tables set with 4 chairs, party of six or more will have tables set up for them as well...for example there was a party of 8 and the CM knew about it (from the reservation) so they had a table set for them. I did notice that right by the rail only tables for 2 or 4 are set, the larger tables are behind that row
> Since it is first come first serve I was able to choose from any of the tables set for 2, I did not have to share my second seat.
> Here was my view:


I never noticed the sea monster in the pink flowers before! Nice view!


----------



## yulilin3

Ensusieasm said:


> I never noticed the sea monster in the pink flowers before! Nice view!


One of the oldest topiaries in the park actually, fans were relieved that it wasn't cut from the hub reimagining


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

July 3 and 4--is it sold out or not available yet? Is it a regular dessert party? Inflated price for holiday? Thanks for the info, and sorry if it's already been answered. I read back through but didn't see it.


----------



## ktate82

DisneyCowgirl said:


> July 3 and 4--is it sold out or not available yet? Is it a regular dessert party? Inflated price for holiday? Thanks for the info, and sorry if it's already been answered. I read back through but didn't see it.



There are actually several of us on this threat that have been waiting oh so patiently for July 3rd and 4th (and oddly Sept 17th) to open.  I have called (just in case), and they have no idea when it will open.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

ktate82 said:


> There are actually several of us on this threat that have been waiting oh so patiently for July 3rd and 4th (and oddly Sept 17th) to open.  I have called (just in case), and they have no idea when it will open.


Count me in on the waiting and watching then!


----------



## Brocktoon

This has probably been answered buried in a previous response but ... is this currently bookable at 180 days or 180+10 ?  My ADR window opens tomorrow and I'm wondering whether I can reserve while doing my other ADRs or will I need to wait til the actual 180 days out?


----------



## kat_lh

Brocktoon said:


> This has probably been answered buried in a previous response but ... is this currently bookable at 180 days or 180+10 ?  My ADR window opens tomorrow and I'm wondering whether I can reserve while doing my other ADRs or will I need to wait til the actual 180 days out?



I think 180+10.  It doesn't sell out day of release though.  I'd forgotten about it and booked it a week after my 180 days during a busy holiday weekend and there were spots for 5 of us on my preferred night.


----------



## yulilin3

Obviously we're not in high crowd season, i booked it a week in advance, also I was a party of 1


----------



## Shelleyfs

yulilin3 said:


> Did the terrace view yesterday, got in line at 6pm because I was going to be live streaming and wanted the best possible table for that, party of 1.
> They checked us in at 7:15pm because, believe it or not, there's a mom duck with ducklings that would not leave the dessert area
> They started checking the garden view around 7. My reservation for the terrace view said 8pm, show was at 8:55pm



Do you feel that you missed out on anything by not going to the plaza?  I keep going back and forth on whether we should try and move or just stay at the terrace.  I know my husband would rather sit, but I don't want to feel like I can't see everything either.


----------



## Brocktoon

kat_lh said:


> I think 180+10.  It doesn't sell out day of release though.  I'd forgotten about it and booked it a week after my 180 days during a busy holiday weekend and there were spots for 5 of us on my preferred night.



Thanks ... as of this morning I can confirm it's 180+10.  It just made things easier to reserve this while I was doing my other ADRs.  The only thing that seemed a bit odd was that I was able to make all my ADRs with Firefox, but FF would stall with the dessert party tickets.  It would pick up an available time, but when I clicked on the time nothing would happen ... worked great for my other ADRs though.  Switched to Chrome and had no problem booking the dessert party.

Also, the Disney web page states:

*For events on or after May 28th admission is $69 per adult*

When I checked out it was stated $65 per adult and the total credit charge was based on $65 per person

EDIT: I think the $65 was before any taxes ... I was charged a total of $207 which works out to be $69 x 3


----------



## yulilin3

Shelleyfs said:


> Do you feel that you missed out on anything by not going to the plaza?  I keep going back and forth on whether we should try and move or just stay at the terrace.  I know my husband would rather sit, but I don't want to feel like I can't see everything either.


Well my answer my not help you make a decision so I apologize in advance
First off I have seen HEA about a dozen times and can still tell you that you can not see everything this show has to offer in one viewing...this show is massive and each time I watch I discover something new.
I have seen the show from the Plaza viewing area and when you are there you will get a more centered view, fireworks behind the castle and a great view of the castle and the projection
From the terrace the show will not be centered, the fireworks will be to the right of the castle, you get to see most of the projections (not the super lower ones) but you can still see them  and Tink basically flies right on top of you.
To me I never needed the show to be centered with the Castle but to some people this is important. Also the peace of mind that comes with the terrace view is pretty great, you can basically sit and relax for almost 2 hours and enjoy the atmosphere, with the Plaza view, even though it is reserved viewing you might still end up with a tall person in front or someone holding a baby over their shoulders.
Also I forgot to mention that after the show the food stayed on for about another 5 minutes before they picked it up, actually a CM came around after the show to tell us "last call for desserts"


----------



## quandrea

yulilin3 said:


> Well my answer my not help you make a decision so I apologize in advance
> First off I have seen HEA about a dozen times and can still tell you that you can not see everything this show has to offer in one viewing...this show is massive and each time I watch I discover something new.
> I have seen the show from the Plaza viewing area and when you are there you will get a more centered view, fireworks behind the castle and a great view of the castle and the projection
> From the terrace the show will not be centered, the fireworks will be to the right of the castle, you get to see most of the projections (not the super lower ones) but you can still see them  and Tink basically flies right on top of you.
> To me I never needed the show to be centered with the Castle but to some people this is important. Also the peace of mind that comes with the terrace view is pretty great, you can basically sit and relax for almost 2 hours and enjoy the atmosphere, with the Plaza view, even though it is reserved viewing you might still end up with a tall person in front or someone holding a baby over their shoulders.
> Also I forgot to mention that after the show the food stayed on for about another 5 minutes before they picked it up, actually a CM came around after the show to tell us "last call for desserts"


I suspect with the terrace view you stay dry in the event of rain.


----------



## yulilin3

quandrea said:


> I suspect with the terrace view you stay try in the event of rain.


not if you want to stay seated at your table, all the tables and chairs are in the area that has no roof so you can properly see the fireworks, you can move back if you don't want to get wet but you might miss part of the show elements


----------



## zipuzee

We have the plaza garden view for September.  When the fireworks are over, can you either hang out in that area, or go back to where the desserts were served to wait out the crowds leaving the park?  I really would prefer not get caught in that initial mad rush to leave if I can help it.


----------



## DIS_AWC

Just wanted to quickly share our experience from the Plaza Garden dessert party from last week (Thursday 4/19). When I checked a few days before our party date, the party was showing as sold out.

We were a party of 4 adults and 2 kids and attended the party on our arrival day. Check-in time was scheduled for 7:45 with the fireworks scheduled for 8:55. We ended up in the Tomorrowland Terrace area of the park around 7:30 and were talking about possibly killing time on the Peoplemover when I saw that the check-in area was already open (but there was no line at all), so we decided to just check in early. We were checked in and given our wristbands and shown to a table at the very back of the seating area (farthest from the buffet area). There were people at two other tables when we arrived. Getting there early ended up being a great move as we had the buffet to ourselves and the desserts were all freshly laid out. We filled plates and enjoyed the desserts at our table. In addition to the sweets there was a large platter of fruit including pineapple, watermelon, grapes, and other melons, and a plate with cubes of a few different types of cheese.

The crowds really started pouring in around 7:50 and by the time I went up a second time to the buffet, most of the fruit was gone, the dessert platters were very picked-over, and it was hard to navigate with so many people up at the dessert area. Still we all managed to eat our fill of desserts and had some coffee and juice. We decided to head down to the garden area around 8:15 because it had gotten really loud in the seating area and we were all full. We grabbed some bottles of water to take with us and then went with a group of attendees led by one CM down to the garden viewing area.

The last time we had seen the fireworks in MK was when you could use a FP+ for the viewing area, so we already knew we wanted to be at the back along the railing since that is what we did on our last trip. There were already a lot of people in the viewing area when we arrived, but we found a spot on the far left/inside along the back railing area. My husband and one daughter sat on the ground in front. Everyone was sitting in the grass area. The viewing area definitely filled up as the fireworks start time approached, but it never felt full and there was still plenty of personal space between our party and the parties in front and to the sides of ours. The entire group in the garden probably would have remained seated for the duration of the fireworks, but two men (with blinking light-up Mickey ears) in the middle of the viewing area stood up a moment after the fireworks started, so then everyone else also stood up and a few little kids went up on shoulders. I had a pole blocking some of my view of the castle itself, but it in no way diminished my overall enjoyment of the show. We were all wowed by HEA and all agreed that the viewing location in the garden was 100% worth the cost of the dessert party.

As soon as the fireworks ended, we headed over to the garden exit and were able to make a quick (relatively speaking, of course) getaway out of the park. We had originally planned to stay in the garden area to watch Once Upon a Time at 9:45, but after a long travel day we were ready to get to bed. The park was closing at 10:00 (or 10:30, can't remember), so a lot of people seemed to be staying after the fireworks, but being so close to the park exit made leaving the park much easier than if we had been further inside the hub.

We really enjoyed the experience and would likely do it again.


----------



## dbenlee

zipuzee said:


> We have the plaza garden view for September.  When the fireworks are over, can you either hang out in that area, or go back to where the desserts were served to wait out the crowds leaving the park?  I really would prefer not get caught in that initial mad rush to leave if I can help it.



When the fireworks are over you can not return to the dessert area, but, you can hang out in the garden area.  We did that to avoid the rush after the fireworks.


----------



## Shelleyfs

yulilin3 said:


> Well my answer my not help you make a decision so I apologize in advance
> First off I have seen HEA about a dozen times and can still tell you that you can not see everything this show has to offer in one viewing...this show is massive and each time I watch I discover something new.
> I have seen the show from the Plaza viewing area and when you are there you will get a more centered view, fireworks behind the castle and a great view of the castle and the projection
> From the terrace the show will not be centered, the fireworks will be to the right of the castle, you get to see most of the projections (not the super lower ones) but you can still see them  and Tink basically flies right on top of you.
> To me I never needed the show to be centered with the Castle but to some people this is important. Also the peace of mind that comes with the terrace view is pretty great, you can basically sit and relax for almost 2 hours and enjoy the atmosphere, with the Plaza view, even though it is reserved viewing you might still end up with a tall person in front or someone holding a baby over their shoulders.
> Also I forgot to mention that after the show the food stayed on for about another 5 minutes before they picked it up, actually a CM came around after the show to tell us "last call for desserts"



This actually helped a lot.  Something not centered won't bother me so much, but my husband in pain would wreck the night for everyone.  Thank you very much for answering.


----------



## B. Shoe

Shelleyfs said:


> Do you feel that you missed out on anything by not going to the plaza?  I keep going back and forth on whether we should try and move or just stay at the terrace.  I know my husband would rather sit, but I don't want to feel like I can't see everything either.



You can browse YouTube for videos from both locations. That will give you a pretty decent view of what you'll be seeing. That helped in my decision. I could suffice being at the Terrace with the seating, but my DD10 will definitely want to see the castle projections, so I opted for the Plaza Garden.


----------



## Dan Murphy

DIS_AWC said:


> but two men *(with blinking light-up Mickey ears)* in the middle of the viewing area stood up a moment after the fireworks started,


----------



## mckennarose

We are doing this party in two weeks and I have a question I'm hoping someone can answer regarding an allergy notation.
I did an allergy notation for gluten on our reservation but the Disney dining person could not tell me how this works, only to say to make sure I remind the person at check in.   Does anyone have an experience with this?  I know I've seen a post somewhere on here about a special gf plate prepared for them in advance.  I'm hoping they still do this and need to know who I have to locate inside the party to find it.  TIA!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mckennarose said:


> We are doing this party in two weeks and I have a question I'm hoping someone can answer regarding an allergy notation.
> I did an allergy notation for gluten on our reservation but the Disney dining person could not tell me how this works, only to say to make sure I remind the person at check in.   Does anyone have an experience with this?  I know I've seen a post somewhere on here about a special gf plate prepared for them in advance.  I'm hoping they still do this and need to know who I have to locate inside the party to find it.  TIA!



I'd mentioned it at check in and they should find the manager who will come out and talk to you and then bring the plate out.  We had this 2 weeks ago and actually forgot to mention it at check in but they had it noted for us and came over right away to share what was possible to have on the dessert bar as well as bringing out a special plate.


----------



## sjrec

I enjoyed reading this thread before our trip and wanted to share our experience with the Garden View last Sunday (4/29).
Although check in information is 7:45, we walked by at 7:15 and saw they were seating people already. The nice cm, Patrick, gave us our wristbands, showed us the buffet and invited us to choose our table. Everything looked lovely and we thought the desserts we tried were very good as was the fresh fruit. 
He emphasized we could stay as long as we liked or leave and do other things and enter the garden when ready-he suggested not much later than 8:30. 
We headed for the back railing slightly to the right-the paved walk was in front of us. It was an unobstructed view. Although fairly full, not wall to wall people. The majority of people remained seated. No children on shoulders. 
We thought it was a great way to view the fireworks and show (which we loved!) and would definitely do it if traveling at a busy time of year.


----------



## SpaceMtnGirl

We did the HEA garden party last week; it was our third time to do it. I noticed way more people in the garden area than prior trips so I think they are selling more tickets to this event. In our prior parties, kids were running around and even doing cartwheels preshow. (Not my kid, he is too old for that lol). This time, it was NOT wall-to-wall people, but the area was quite full. We came down to the viewing area at 8:20 and got the very last spot along the back railing (our preferred place). Would I do it again... yes. Looking out at the crowds packed like sardines outside of the garden... oh yes. I want no part of that. LOL.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

yulilin3 said:


> Also the peace of mind that comes with the terrace view is pretty great, you can basically sit and relax for almost 2 hours and enjoy the atmosphere, with the Plaza view, even though it is reserved viewing you might still end up with a tall person in front or someone holding a baby over their shoulders.


True. This last time, we had arrived in the plaza viewing area really early and sat near the front of the reserved area. A little later, a large party entered the wheelchair reserved area, with multiple really tall people accompanying them. Even though there’s a buffer between that section and the plaza viewing area it still made a huge difference. One guy even put a child on his shoulders when the show started. It made it so that if we stayed seated in the reserved area during the show we would have missed a great deal of the castle projections — so we stood — no problem — I’m fine with that.

We then had a couple of people behind us start yelling to us to sit down, because now they couldn’t see the show from their lying down positions. We explained that we couldn’t see otherwise but they couldn’t care less - said we should still sit so that they could see better without standing. Said we were being really inconsiderate.

Honestly put a bit of a damper on the show for us, until we decided to shrug it off. Some people might book this party to eat a week’s worth of desserts. We book it for the viewing.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

We are officially booked for November 2, our arrival day. My plan is to get there right at 7:30 and just relax and enjoy some snacks.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

So are there folks watching this thread waiting/watching for MK 7/3 and 7/4?  

I was just sitting here thinking about it and the seemingly ODD treatment the parties got last year, which is repeating itself this year.  Here we are... <60 days from two of the most crowded evening park events of the year.... and ZILCH about either dessert party.  

Just seems crazy.


----------



## ktate82

GADisneyDad14 said:


> So are there folks watching this thread waiting/watching for MK 7/3 and 7/4?
> 
> I was just sitting here thinking about it and the seemingly ODD treatment the parties got last year, which is repeating itself this year.  Here we are... <60 days from two of the most crowded evening park events of the year.... and ZILCH about either dessert party.
> 
> Just seems crazy.



YES!!!  I have called a few times (ok....ok....several) and have been told "they don't have them scheduled yet so it's up in the air if they will have them"....  Yea Disney...you are going to skip a chance to take my money lol.  

Last year, I just gave up.  But apparently they didn't release them till the end of June (why?????) so this year, I'm sticking with it.  I was able to make my family stake out a spot for fireworks early last year, but this year my kids are planning a mutiny if I make them do it again.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I never considered the dessert party for July 3/4th.  Might be a good idea.... I booked Crystal Palace for the evening, 8:15 or so.  My friend did that on July 4 once (or the 3rd) and said they were allowed to exit onto the CP patio area and watch fireworks during their dinner, and then return inside.  She said they did not allow other guests up there, just people from CP.  I have no other confirmation of this happening though...  the dessert party would be more of a sure thing.  

We are staying at Poly, so my plan B is the Poly beach with a cocktail in my hand.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

PatMcDuck said:


> I never considered the dessert party for July 3/4th.  Might be a good idea.... I booked Crystal Palace for the evening, 8:15 or so.  My friend did that on July 4 once (or the 3rd) and said they were allowed to exit onto the CP patio area and watch fireworks during their dinner, and then return inside.  She said they did not allow other guests up there, just people from CP.  I have no other confirmation of this happening though...  the dessert party would be more of a sure thing.
> 
> We are staying at Poly, so my plan B is the Poly beach with a cocktail in my hand.



We did Poly last 7/4.  Your Plan B sounds more fun.


----------



## areno79

I just think it's so weird that they'd even list July 3 and 4 (and Sept 17) as an option for the dessert party if they weren't going to have one. If they don't know at this point if they're having an event less than 60 days out, why do they open dining 180 days out? It's maddening!


----------



## ktate82

areno79 said:


> I just think it's so weird that they'd even list July 3 and 4 (and Sept 17) as an option for the dessert party if they weren't going to have one. If they don't know at this point if they're having an event less than 60 days out, why do they open dining 180 days out? It's maddening!



I agree.  Last year, the 3rd and 4th weren't even blue to choose.  We are staying at Poly as well, so that is our plan B too.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lol, for the Poly people... I vote 7/4 Poly beach DIS party instead.  What we’d all spend on the dessert party will buy plenty of Dole Whips and frosty beverages from the Lava Pool bar.


----------



## ktate82

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Lol, for the Poly people... I vote 7/4 Poly beach DIS party instead.  What we’d all spend on the dessert party will buy plenty of Dole Whips and frosty beverages from the Lava Pool bar.



We are headed to Epcot for the 4th, but we may be on the beach the 3rd with you!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Yes, we are MK fireworks (perhaps from Poly beach) on the 3rd, Epcot on the 4th (& moving to Yacht Club for easy walk back to that resort on the 4th).


----------



## ktate82

PatMcDuck said:


> Yes, we are MK fireworks (perhaps from Poly beach) on the 3rd, Epcot on the 4th (& moving to Yacht Club for easy walk back to that resort on the 4th).



We are going from the Poly to the Beach Club Villas on the 4th!  We had the same thought that at the end of the night, it's a quick walk back to our room.


----------



## SaintsManiac

We've never done July 4th in WDW before, but I would go the Poly beach route for sure if we ever did. I stream the fireworks every year from home and the amount of people is crazy!!!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

GADisneyDad14 said:


> So are there folks watching this thread waiting/watching for MK 7/3 and 7/4?
> 
> I was just sitting here thinking about it and the seemingly ODD treatment the parties got last year, which is repeating itself this year.  Here we are... <60 days from two of the most crowded evening park events of the year.... and ZILCH about either dessert party.
> 
> Just seems crazy.



I'm waiting and watching, although I'm still not entirely sure whether or not we can go (we've already booked and canceled resort reservations more than once). Does anyone know when they came out last year? And were they priced at a premium? 



PatMcDuck said:


> I never considered the dessert party for July 3/4th.  Might be a good idea.... I booked Crystal Palace for the evening, 8:15 or so.  My friend did that on July 4 once (or the 3rd) and said they were allowed to exit onto the CP patio area and watch fireworks during their dinner, and then return inside.  She said they did not allow other guests up there, just people from CP.  I have no other confirmation of this happening though...  the dessert party would be more of a sure thing.
> 
> We are staying at Poly, so my plan B is the Poly beach with a cocktail in my hand.





GADisneyDad14 said:


> We did Poly last 7/4.  Your Plan B sounds more fun.



Poly for 4th of July was wonderful last year! The third might have been even better. The holiday fireworks are really great viewed from there. And once they end, you can resume your relaxing evening instead of facing the hoards of people leaving the park.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SaintsManiac said:


> We've never done July 4th in WDW before, but I would go the Poly beach route for sure if we ever did. I stream the fireworks every year from home and the amount of people is crazy!!!



OT, but this is the Disney Parks Blog stream camera setup from Poly (Sunet Pointe) from last year.  Helps to get over those bungalows with that nice crane!


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I just checked again and not available yet. I extended my trip to July 3rd so I could see the special fireworks since it is on my bucket list. I'd much prefer doing the dessert party and seeing the fireworks from the Plaza Garden than having to stake out a spot an hour (or more) since I'm solo.


----------



## nkereina

Sorry if this has already been covered but in the OP's photos, it appears the tables in the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing section are pushed up against the railing. Are these tables reserved for people who have booked the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing only? And the tables in the back are meant for those who are going to the Plaza viewing area? One of my biggest cons of the dessert parties in the past is that there was room along the railings at Tomorrowland Terrace for people to stand in front of you, so you still had to jockey for a spot and stand to see anything, defeating the purpose of the table. If they've re-configured it so the tables are against the railing now, that helps a lot.


----------



## Cloe Colton

For those who have done the dessert party - are the lamp posts and lighting annoying in person? They really seem to make pictures from the area look, well, not great.

I have the party booked For 7/24 but Im now wondering if I'd rather just stake out a spot for 45 minutes 

You would think since its a paid viewing area Disney would make sure the view is the best it can be


----------



## nkereina

Cloe Colton said:


> For those who have done the dessert party - are the lamp posts and lighting annoying in person? They really seem to make pictures from the area look, well, not great.
> 
> I have the party booked For 7/24 but Im now wondering if I'd rather just stake out a spot for 45 minutes
> 
> You would think since its a paid viewing area Disney would make sure the view is the best it can be



I've not done this myself yet but in my research, I found a review blog from EasyWDW who said the ONLY problem was the lamp posts but that mostly mars photos than it does the experience in real life. Personally, I'd rather deal with a lamp post in my way than a 6'2" dad which a child on his shoulders in my way.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Cloe Colton said:


> For those who have done the dessert party - are the lamp posts and lighting annoying in person? They really seem to make pictures from the area look, well, not great.
> 
> I have the party booked For 7/24 but Im now wondering if I'd rather just stake out a spot for 45 minutes
> 
> You would think since its a paid viewing area Disney would make sure the view is the best it can be




I've done the party twice and it didn't bother me.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

nkereina said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered but in the OP's photos, it appears the tables in the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing section are pushed up against the railing. Are these tables reserved for people who have booked the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing only? And the tables in the back are meant for those who are going to the Plaza viewing area? One of my biggest cons of the dessert parties in the past is that there was room along the railings at Tomorrowland Terrace for people to stand in front of you, so you still had to jockey for a spot and stand to see anything, defeating the purpose of the table. If they've re-configured it so the tables are against the railing now, that helps a lot.



The Tomorrowland Terrace and Plaza Garden seating and food service areas are totally seperate and don’t overlap.  The Tomorrowland Terrace uses that “bottom” portion of the terrace with the rail / view of of the castle.  The Plaza Garden version uses the “upper” and “middle” portions of the Tomorrowland Terrace restaurant (hopefully that makes sense, sort of hard to explain).

I have seen the table positioning for the Tomorrowland Terrace version change a bit over time, but generally speaking it’s been a row of tables along the rail with a couple of spots where the tables are two deep.  

It is NOT like the Wishes dessert party from awhile ago where tables were many rows deep and everyone would rush towards the rail.  

I hope that answers your question.  

This visual may help.  Again, this table configuration can change nightly and I’ve seen them two deep in that “jut out.” But again, not like the old party where this whole area would have been full of tables.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cloe Colton said:


> For those who have done the dessert party - are the lamp posts and lighting annoying in person? They really seem to make pictures from the area look, well, not great.
> 
> I have the party booked For 7/24 but Im now wondering if I'd rather just stake out a spot for 45 minutes
> 
> You would think since its a paid viewing area Disney would make sure the view is the best it can be



There is really no avoiding lamp or speaker posts from anywhere in the hub.  They are all over the place.  

I find that pics make the obstructions look far worse than they seem in real life.  There’s so much going on visually with HEA that your mind and eye will be all over the place and likely not focused on a lamp post.


----------



## kat_lh

nkereina said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered but in the OP's photos, it appears the tables in the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing section are pushed up against the railing. Are these tables reserved for people who have booked the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing only? And the tables in the back are meant for those who are going to the Plaza viewing area? One of my biggest cons of the dessert parties in the past is that there was room along the railings at Tomorrowland Terrace for people to stand in front of you, so you still had to jockey for a spot and stand to see anything, defeating the purpose of the table. If they've re-configured it so the tables are against the railing now, that helps a lot.



I think it's @yulilin3 has a facebook page where she streams live Disney things.  A month (?) ago she live streamed the fireworks from the Terrace party viewing area.  Do yourself a favor and watch the whole thing - it really gives a great view of how everything is in relation to everything else.  I found it to be extremely helpful in planning which party to pick.


----------



## areno79

**Attention** The 9/17 dessert party finally opened up tonight for anyone who wants to book that date!!


----------



## ktate82

areno79 said:


> **Attention** The 9/17 dessert party finally opened up tonight for anyone who wants to book that date!!



I got all excited and thought maybe July 3rd had opened too....It hasn't....But I'm glad for you!


----------



## areno79

ktate82 said:


> I got all excited and thought maybe July 3rd had opened too....It hasn't....But I'm glad for you!


Sorry!  I checked July right after and didn't see anything..I should have mentioned that. BUT...maybe this means they'll open July 3&4 soon!


----------



## whiporee

Nothing so far this morning.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

July 3rd is open for booking. Just booked mine. I'm so happy!!!!!

Oh and I did the Plaza Garden Viewing.


----------



## geekplusnerd

Thanks for seeing that. Thanks to this board!


----------



## Dan Murphy

GADisneyDad14 said:


> There is really no avoiding lamp or speaker posts from anywhere in the hub.  They are all over the place.
> 
> I find that pics make the obstructions look far worse than they seem in real life.  There’s so much going on visually with HEA that your mind and eye will be all over the place and likely not focused on a lamp post.


Very true.  Your eye and mind subconsciously eliminate extraneous visuals.  Our ears are the same way.  You will always see more details in a photo, you will always hear more details in a recording.  Oftentimes in a personal video, you can hear background conversations that you never heard in person.


----------



## Physics Guy

Thanks for the post!  Got my July 4 Garden Plaza viewing reserved for 6 people, whew!  The best part is, I CAN STOP OBSESSIVELY CHECKING!!!  (Well, except for still trying to get FOP for one morning...)


----------



## ktate82

Woooo!!!  I got our July 3rd reservation!  The website was glitchy, but I finally got all the way through it.  My MIL may join us so now I only have to keep stalking the frozen dessert party on the 4th to add one person.  But at least we have this one booked!  Thank you so much!


----------



## LynJ

Got the 4th for terrace viewing!!  Yippee!


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

Thank you for the update.  I checked for July 3rd just over three hours ago and it wasn't available yet.  Thanks to the post, I was able to get my reservation for the terrace on July 3rd!  And now I can stop checking three times a day, every day!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Y'all are awesome! Thanks for noticing that it was available.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

areno79 said:


> Sorry!  I checked July right after and didn't see anything..I should have mentioned that. BUT...maybe this means they'll open July 3&4 soon!



Guess you nailed it with this post!


----------



## Dan Murphy

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The Tomorrowland Terrace and Plaza Garden seating and food service areas are totally seperate and don’t overlap.  The Tomorrowland Terrace uses that “bottom” portion of the terrace with the rail / view of of the castle.  The Plaza Garden version uses the “upper” and “middle” portions of the Tomorrowland Terrace restaurant (hopefully that makes sense, sort of hard to explain).
> 
> I have seen the table positioning for the Tomorrowland Terrace version change a bit over time, but generally speaking it’s been a row of tables along the rail with a couple of spots where the tables are two deep.
> 
> It is NOT like the Wishes dessert party from awhile ago where tables were many rows deep and everyone would rush towards the rail.
> 
> I hope that answers your question.
> 
> This visual may help.  Again, this table configuration can change nightly and I’ve seen them two deep in that “jut out.” But again, not like the old party where this whole area would have been full of tables.
> 
> View attachment 321378


Helpful photo.  When we last did the terrace, both times it was the old way.  This past visit we did the plaza.  Seeing this here, I would still do the plaza though.  But a very helpful picture.


----------



## MinnieMSue

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> July 3rd is open for booking. Just booked mine. I'm so happy!!!!!
> 
> Oh and I did the Plaza Garden Viewing.



Thanks so much!  Tried to get Terrace this morning for July 3 and wouldn’t have tried again until tomorrow!  I finally have all plans in place (unless they open FP + for toy story on July 26) decided on terrace for this since there aren’t really castle projections and we are doing the plaza on a regular fireworks night. Might be nice sitting at a table up and away from the chaos.


----------



## whiporee

If you can’t get in through the website, call.  I froze up twice trying to reserve, and thought it was done.  Not showing the Terrace at all. But I called and they had availability for both. 

Thanks to this thread for letting me know it had opened.  It wasn’t showing up at 8:30 when I checked, so I would have been done until tomorrow.


----------



## Megsie1000

Is Plaza Garden available?  Just booked Terrace because it was all I saw, but I would prefer Plaza Garden viewing

Never Mind - FOUND IT!  Woohoo.  Canceled Terrace and booked Plaza Garden for the four of us.  Very excited that we have a dedicated space to watch the special fireworks.  My kids will love it.  Now I have to cancel a restaurant meal to pay for it, but it will be worth it.


----------



## areno79

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Guess you nailed it with this post!


I would like this marked in the history books as one of the few times I've been right on an educated guess!


----------



## lovewdwfun

My sincere thanks to those maintaining this post and giving me a heads up on the July 3rd party. We just booked for the six of us. I have a son with special needs who just can’t do the big firework crowds. We did a HEA dessert party around Thanksgiving to avoid the crowds and it worked out magnificently. This is an awesome board - thanks for spreading some pixie dust our way by letting us know they were open for booking!


----------



## dbb727

areno79 said:


> **Attention** The 9/17 dessert party finally opened up tonight for anyone who wants to book that date!!


Yay! Thank you sooo much @areno79 for staying diligent on this! I even went to check this morning, then got distracted at work and forgot until I came to check the boards. I booked Plaza garden for 9/17, maybe I’ll see you there!!


----------



## rachelsmom97

Thanks for letting us know July 3rd was open. I have been checking every morning and then checking this thread every evening. Booked the garden viewing! I did this same Dessert party in February and it was awesome. So happy not to have to battle the crowds for the Fireworks.


----------



## AColeman

I had been wanting to book this since I started planning this trip last summer, but due to budgeting I was afraid we were going to just have to rough it out with the crowds and hope for the best. LOL. Thankfully, last night I was able to snag my family reservations to this on 6/7, so we are -sure- to get a good viewing of HEA before leaving on the 9th. With this being our first trip, I really wanted to be sure we got to see the show without having to worry about staking out a spot and then getting squished by the crowd. The dessert portion will likely be wasted as we have dinner reservations at CRT at 5:30 that night, but you know...I just don't really care. Haha. With this possibly being our only trip we get to take, I'm willing to pay the price tag for my crew to have a nice(er) experience than being in that hoarde of folks. Haha.


----------



## areno79

dbb727 said:


> Yay! Thank you sooo much @areno79 for staying diligent on this! I even went to check this morning, then got distracted at work and forgot until I came to check the boards. I booked Plaza garden for 9/17, maybe I’ll see you there!!



Awesome! Glad you were able to book


----------



## Senaby

I really wanted to thank the forum as this thread has been a blessing for advertising the right dates for the HEA party and I could finally get my reservation for July 4th. 
However I'd like to know if my credit card will be credited back automatically with the money I paid when I cancel online on my MDX the previous reservation I had for the party that was later in July... or do I have to phone ?


----------



## Newcastle

Senaby said:


> I really wanted to thank the forum as this thread has been a blessing for advertising the right dates for the HEA party and I could finally get my reservation for July 4th.
> However I'd like to know if my credit card will be credited back automatically with the money I paid when I cancel online on my MDX the previous reservation I had for the party that was later in July... or do I have to phone ?


Your credit card should be automatically refunded if you cancel the previous reservation online -  it just might take a few days for the refund to come through .


----------



## Senaby

Newcastle said:


> Your credit card should be automatically refunded if you cancel the previous reservation online -  it just might take a few days for the refund to come through .


Thank you so much, I'm going to cancel it now!


----------



## Newcastle

Senaby said:


> Thank you so much, I'm going to cancel it now!


No problem!   I did the same thing and if recall correctly, the money was refunded within two days.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Senaby said:


> Thank you so much, I'm going to cancel it now!



Yeah, my experience matches @Newcastle.  I get a notice from my card whenever a credit posts to my account...it’s usually a few days later.


----------



## OhioWDWDuo

Thanks to everyone for the notification of the July 3rd party!  I was able to snag the terrace view for my party of 8.  I had already been talking to my group about watching from the Poly, so now we have a split group on watching from the terrace or the Poly beach.  DH is worried that with a large party, we won’t have a table right at the railing and therefore won’t be worth the money since we won’t have a front row view. I know this has been discussed already, but is the view great from the second or third deep tables? If not, we’ll probably cancel and stick with the Poly beach. GaDisneyDad14 shared some amazing photos from the Poly last year so I know that’s a great view!


----------



## ktjdisneymom

Has anyone figured out the rational for the price increase?


----------



## mi*vida*loca

ktjdisneymom said:


> Has anyone figured out the rational for the price increase?



My guess is because they can.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

ktjdisneymom said:


> Has anyone figured out the rational for the price increase?


I'm holding out hope for alcohol


----------



## mom to minnie&mickey

OhioWDWDuo said:


> Thanks to everyone for the notification of the July 3rd party!  I was able to snag the terrace view for my party of 8.  I had already been talking to my group about watching from the Poly, so now we have a split group on watching from the terrace or the Poly beach.  DH is worried that with a large party, we won’t have a table right at the railing and therefore won’t be worth the money since we won’t have a front row view. I know this has been discussed already, but is the view great from the second or third deep tables? If not, we’ll probably cancel and stick with the Poly beach. GaDisneyDad14 shared some amazing photos from the Poly last year so I know that’s a great view!



In the past they used to have many rows of reserved tables (your name was on it when you arrived) on the terrace and then when the fireworks started everyone would rush to the railing so you had no choice but to stand up.  That is no more (thank goodness for the price you pay).  There is only one row of tables lined up all along the length of the railing.  You sit at your table, first come first served basis so show up early, eat your desserts/drinks and remain seated for the fireworks.  The view is good but not the best as it is from an angle. 
Have a great time!


----------



## Dan Murphy

OhioWDWDuo said:


> Thanks to everyone for the notification of the July 3rd party!  I was able to snag the terrace view for my party of 8.  I had already been talking to my group about watching from the Poly, so now we have a split group on watching from the terrace or the Poly beach.  DH is worried that with a large party, we won’t have a table right at the railing and therefore won’t be worth the money since we won’t have a front row view. I know this has been discussed already, but is the view great from the second or third deep tables? If not, we’ll probably cancel and stick with the Poly beach. GaDisneyDad14 shared some amazing photos from the Poly last year so I know that’s a great view!


https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...ble-for-booking.3604693/page-82#post-59193734


----------



## Surgie2

OhioWDWDuo said:


> Thanks to everyone for the notification of the July 3rd party!  I was able to snag the terrace view for my party of 8.  I had already been talking to my group about watching from the Poly, so now we have a split group on watching from the terrace or the Poly beach.  DH is worried that with a large party, we won’t have a table right at the railing and therefore won’t be worth the money since we won’t have a front row view. I know this has been discussed already, but is the view great from the second or third deep tables? If not, we’ll probably cancel and stick with the Poly beach. GaDisneyDad14 shared some amazing photos from the Poly last year so I know that’s a great view!



Did you consider the Garden Plaza instead of the Terrace? Then your party can definitely sit together in the (fake) lawn and if there are kids in the group there’s room to move around. The view is fantastic!


----------



## GirlDreamer

Do they do the dessert party for halloween as well? I’m considering if it’s worth booking it for MNSSHP if they do it when we go.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

What happens in heavy  rain / thunderstorms?
I assume the food portion is fine but will the show still go on?
I think it is a 5 day cancel and next week is all rain, 100 to a low of 80 % on the night of our dessert party.


----------



## McKelly

ktjdisneymom said:


> Has anyone figured out the rational for the price increase?


Was there a price increase for the July 3rd and July 4th party?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

McKelly said:


> Was there a price increase for the July 3rd and July 4th party?



Yes, all dates 5/28+ have the price increase.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

GirlDreamer said:


> Do they do the dessert party for halloween as well? I’m considering if it’s worth booking it for MNSSHP if they do it when we go.



Yes, last year they had both the Plaza Garden and Terrace dessert party during MNSSHP.  Currently, dessert party dates are not available for booking on MNSSHP nights this year.  I “assume” they will be added at some point, but no one knows for sure.  These also had a delayed loading last year.

FWIW, I did a dessert party on a MNSSHP night last year.  While I’m a big fan of the dessert parties, I didn’t think it was a good use of time at MNSSHP - I probably wouldn’t do it again.  Happy to elaborate if needed.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

4HOLIDAYS said:


> What happens in heavy  rain / thunderstorms?
> I assume the food portion is fine but will the show still go on?
> I think it is a 5 day cancel and next week is all rain, 100 to a low of 80 % on the night of our dessert party.



HEA is very rarely flat out cancelled - extremely rare / .001% chance of happening.  A bad thunderstorm/rain/winds will usually result in a delay - but they’ll eventually do the show at some point. 

We experienced a delayed fireworks show during a dessert party last fall.  Having the Tomorrowland Terrace area to provide shelter while it passed was wonderful! 

As the delay went on there was a bit of confusion as to just when the fireworks would eventually run - CMs don’t know and are depending on whatever park announcements are made to the public.  But we just camped out in the table area and eventually they made the “in just 5 minutes” announcement so we then migrated over to the garden.   A lot of people had bailed because it was a pretty lengthy delay by that point.   

Obviously not ideal conditions, but things happen. 

Hope it ends up working out for you.  Have a great trip.


----------



## whiporee

One thing about the 3rd and 4th parties is the start time is different. My reservations are for 8:15 instead of the usual 7:45. So I guess the actual show is a half hour later than HEA is. Or I might be remembering the 745 time wrong.


----------



## GirlDreamer

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yes, last year they had both the Plaza Garden and Terrace dessert party during MNSSHP.  Currently, dessert party dates are not available for booking on MNSSHP nights this year.  I “assume” they will be added at some point, but no one knows for sure.  These also had a delayed loading last year.
> 
> FWIW, I did a dessert party on a MNSSHP night last year.  While I’m a big fan of the dessert parties, I didn’t think it was a good use of time at MNSSHP - I probably wouldn’t do it again.  Happy to elaborate if needed.



Was there much difference on the MNSSHP one? Like did they do halloween themed desserts instead? We've done MNSSHP before, so we're not really bothered about meeting any characters or doing rides. Maybe we'll do Haunted Mansion as it's one of our favourites and it fits with the Halloween theme, but that'll probably be it. We'll focus more on doing the trick or treating and the entertainment I think, so we're not really worried about loosing time doing it. As long as we get to see the Fireworks and the parade, that's what's most important for us.


----------



## ChanduTail

GirlDreamer said:


> Was there much difference on the MNSSHP one? *Like did they do halloween themed desserts instead?* We've done MNSSHP before, so we're not really bothered about meeting any characters or doing rides. Maybe we'll do Haunted Mansion as it's one of our favourites and it fits with the Halloween theme, but that'll probably be it. We'll focus more on doing the trick or treating and the entertainment I think, so we're not really worried about loosing time doing it. As long as we get to see the Fireworks and the parade, that's what's most important for us.


Yes! Here are some that we had in 2016.


----------



## MinnieMSue

OhioWDWDuo said:


> Thanks to everyone for the notification of the July 3rd party!  I was able to snag the terrace view for my party of 8.  I had already been talking to my group about watching from the Poly, so now we have a split group on watching from the terrace or the Poly beach.  DH is worried that with a large party, we won’t have a table right at the railing and therefore won’t be worth the money since we won’t have a front row view. I know this has been discussed already, but is the view great from the second or third deep tables? If not, we’ll probably cancel and stick with the Poly beach. GaDisneyDad14 shared some amazing photos from the Poly last year so I know that’s a great view!



Assuming you are from Ohio we are too and will be at the terrace on July 3 too!  We are just a mom/daughter party of two. As for view if not already answered you can take two tables for 4 in front I’m sure. I also believe they only have a few tables not in front and they are just in second row so all views should be fine. Hope to see you there!


----------



## PrincessBelle39

Surgie2 said:


> Did you consider the Garden Plaza instead of the Terrace? Then your party can definitely sit together in the (fake) lawn and if there are kids in the group there’s room to move around. The view is fantastic!



It's worth having the discussion about it.  Having done both, we definitely preferred the view from the Plaza Garden.  We stood at the back (after reading this thread early on) and the view was fantastic.


----------



## OhioWDWDuo

MinnieMSue said:


> Assuming you are from Ohio we are too and will be at the terrace on July 3 too!  We are just a mom/daughter party of two. As for view if not already answered you can take two tables for 4 in front I’m sure. I also believe they only have a few tables not in front and they are just in second row so all views should be fine. Hope to see you there!





PrincessBelle39 said:


> It's worth having the discussion about it.  Having done both, we definitely preferred the view from the Plaza Garden.  We stood at the back (after reading this thread early on) and the view was fantastic.



Thanks for everyone’s feedback!  We decided to cancel the terrace and book the plaza garden.  Looking forward to the special fireworks!


----------



## RaySharpton

Thank you for your thread.  I made reservations for the fireworks dessert party at the Tomorrowland Terrace for July 3, 2018 for the July 4th fireworks.  This will be my first time sitting at the terrace.  A long time ago when they used to have FP+ for the garden , I would try the garden for the fireworks.  A lot of people stood up right in front of me.  This time I thought that I would try the terrace so that won't happen and it should be less crowded.  I bring my own mobility scooter and it is difficult to move around in a crowdThank you again for posting the info.
Ray


----------



## corn princess

If HEA begins at 9:15, what time would you go to the Terrace for desserts if you are doing the Garden viewing party?!


----------



## closetmickey

corn princess said:


> If HEA begins at 9:15, what time would you go to the Terrace for desserts if you are doing the Garden viewing party?!


I would love to know this as well.  Our 9:15 HEA has a 7:45 check in.  Hoping we can get there a little later- would love to enjoy some goodies and not be stressed but do not need a ton of extra time to rest - my girls will fell like they are missing out on rides!  Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## hyzdufan

I'm trying desperately to get this for my family on Saturday, May 26th. Are cancellations of this a common thing, or is it a golden ticket that people tend to hang on to? Needless to say, I'm going to keep checking and stay positive.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

hyzdufan said:


> I'm trying desperately to get this for my family on Saturday, May 26th. Are cancellations of this a common thing, or is it a golden ticket that people tend to hang on to? Needless to say, I'm going to keep checking and stay positive.



Saturday of a holiday weekend.  Tough one.

There is a 5 day cancellation policy, so keep checking.   If you’re talking about the Plaza Garden version, that one has a pretty high head count... which equals a larger pool of people that can potentially change plans at any given moment. 

Good luck!


----------



## Luna81

I just booked one of our August days for the garden view a couple days ago. Now I just see an article that another option for garden view with snacks after is going to be available. I’m a little worried that garden view is going to get crowded...


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Some breaking info about a format and offering change:


_*New 'After Fireworks Dessert Party' debuts May 28*

Because of the popularity of the Fireworks Dessert Party at Magic Kingdom Park, we are expanding the experience starting May 28 so more Guests will be able to enjoy it. During the After Fireworks Dessert Party, Guests will delight in prime fireworks views from the Plaza Garden, followed by a delectable dessert party at Tomorrowland Terrace once the show has concluded. 

An enhanced menu will also debut May 28 at all Magic Kingdom dessert parties, which includes additional savory snacks such as spinach dip and house-made mini eggrolls, as well as the popular Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake from Liberty Tree Tavern. _


WDWInfo Link:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ch-after-fireworks-dessert-party-on-may-28th/

Obviously this is lacking a lot of important specifics.  Good to see increased offerings in light of the recent price increase.  Not sure what’s up the with “after fireworks” part.  Anyway... will post more as more info becomes available.


----------



## whiporee

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Some breaking info about a format and offering change:
> 
> 
> _*New 'After Fireworks Dessert Party' debuts May 28*
> 
> Because of the popularity of the Fireworks Dessert Party at Magic Kingdom Park, we are expanding the experience starting May 28 so more Guests will be able to enjoy it. During the After Fireworks Dessert Party, Guests will delight in prime fireworks views from the Plaza Garden, followed by a delectable dessert party at Tomorrowland Terrace once the show has concluded.
> 
> An enhanced menu will also debut May 28 at all Magic Kingdom dessert parties, which includes additional savory snacks such as spinach dip and house-made mini eggrolls, as well as the popular Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake from Liberty Tree Tavern. _
> 
> 
> Obviously this is lacking a lot of important specifics.  Good to see increased offerings in light of the recent price increase.  Not sure what’s up the with “after fireworks” part.  Anyway... will post more as more info becomes available.



That's weird. Maybe they're going to break the desert part into shifts -- one pre show, one post show. 

It would stink to get run after the fireworks, though I imagine most people are ready to move on. Awful late in the game to have as few details as they do.


----------



## Dan Murphy

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Good to see increased offerings in light of the recent price increase.


MAybe this will actually be another price increase.


----------



## MomDoc_99

I don't like the "more guests" part of it. The main appeal to me of the dessert party is the uncrowded viewing area. If they increase (?double) the number of guests, that will ruin it for me.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Dan Murphy said:


> MAybe this will actually be another price increase.



The info I have says $69 adults / $41 / kids 3-9, which reflects the recent increase which was already in effect for parties 5/28+.


----------



## deserrai

MomDoc_99 said:


> I don't like the "more guests" part of it. The main appeal to me of the dessert party is the uncrowded viewing area. If they increase (?double) the number of guests, that will ruin it for me.


My thoughts exactly. I'm not going to pay to fight a crowd. I can do that for free.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MomDoc_99 said:


> I don't like the "more guests" part of it. The main appeal to me of the dessert party is the uncrowded viewing area. If they increase (?double) the number of guests, that will ruin it for me.



I don’t quite understand this either.  IMHO they have the current Plaza Garden party sized almost perfectly.  The Garden is full, but not packed shoulder to shoulder.  I’m not sure exactly how they could add “more guests.”  Unless... the Plaza Garden *WEST* comes into play.


----------



## 123SA

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Some breaking info about a format and offering change:
> 
> 
> _*New 'After Fireworks Dessert Party' debuts May 28*
> 
> Because of the popularity of the Fireworks Dessert Party at Magic Kingdom Park, we are expanding the experience starting May 28 so more Guests will be able to enjoy it. During the After Fireworks Dessert Party, Guests will delight in prime fireworks views from the Plaza Garden, followed by a delectable dessert party at Tomorrowland Terrace once the show has concluded.
> 
> An enhanced menu will also debut May 28 at all Magic Kingdom dessert parties, which includes additional savory snacks such as spinach dip and house-made mini eggrolls, as well as the popular Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake from Liberty Tree Tavern. _
> 
> 
> Obviously this is lacking a lot of important specifics.  Good to see increased offerings in light of the recent price increase.  Not sure what’s up the with “after fireworks” part.  Anyway... will post more as more info becomes available.





My main question is...does this mean the Plaza Garden viewing will now be significantly more crowded?   

Will the After Fireworks group get the prime spots in the Plaza Garden since they will be available to enter while the pre-show dessert group are eating?


----------



## gumbo1009

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ch-after-fireworks-dessert-party-on-may-28th/

"May 28th will also see an enhanced menu added to all Magic Kingdom dessert parties. Disney says the upgraded menu will include “additional savory snacks such as spinach dip and house-made mini eggrolls, as well as the popular Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake from Liberty Tree Tavern.”  

I had gotten tickets because I wanted to see the show in an uncrowded area, but I am now a wee bit more interested in the food part!  Savory options (hooray) *and* gooey toffee cake ... (I may have to adjust my intended calorie intake for that day!)


----------



## mi*vida*loca

MomDoc_99 said:


> I don't like the "more guests" part of it. The main appeal to me of the dessert party is the uncrowded viewing area. If they increase (?double) the number of guests, that will ruin it for me.



This worries me also. I don't want to be packed in there like sardines. Can't wait to hear reports on this. We go in November. If it's uncomforyably packed then we may cancel and fight the crowds for a spot.

I do like the additional savory items that are being added to the menu.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

whiporee said:


> That's weird. Maybe they're going to break the desert part into shifts -- one pre show, one post show.
> 
> It would stink to get run after the fireworks, though I imagine most people are ready to move on. Awful late in the game to have as few details as they do.



That was my first thought - one pre-show, one post show.  Perhaps utilizing both gardens (total speculation on that last part).


----------



## mi*vida*loca

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I don’t quite understand this either.  IMHO they have the current Plaza Garden party sized almost perfectly.  The Garden is full, but not packed shoulder to shoulder.  I’m not sure exactly how they could add “more guests.”  Unless... the Plaza Garden *WEST* comes into play.



I was thinking about the west and I'm hoping that's the case. Isn't that for CL FP people right now?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mi*vida*loca said:


> I was thinking about the west and I'm hoping that's the case. Isn't that for CL FP people right now?



Only a very small portion is being used for the current trial CL program.  My guess is that could be moved if needed.


----------



## SaintsManiac

If they cram more people in there I will cancel. We need more details.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Only a very small portion is being used for the current trial CL program.  My guess is that could be moved if needed.



Fingers crossed that's the case.


----------



## FastPasser.

I'm also seeing two different prices on the HUB. Interested to find out which one will change.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

FastPasser. said:


> I'm also seeing two different prices on the HUB. Interested to find out which one will change.



Do you have any info on where the after party guests will watch the fireworks from? East or West?


----------



## tiffne

Are these After Fireworks Dessert Parties already scheduled?  Could they be planning them for different nights than the existing parties?  Although I see there is an existing party on May 28 and that's when Disney says the After Fireworks parties will start.  I will be really upset if they try to cram another entire party into the plaza garden.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Ok, so even more confused after calling to book.

In the Disney dining system the event is called:  “After Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace”

$69 adults / $41 kids 3-9 (this is the same price in effect 5/28 for the regular Plaza Garden Fireworks Dessert Party).

Check-in is 1 hour before fireworks at the Tomorrowland Terrace.

The event description the CM read to me says that fireworks viewing will be at Tomorrowland Terrace... BUT 1) that conflicts with the news blurb from Disney about it being Plaza Garden viewing and 2) wouldn’t make much sense since there is already a Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party.  I think we need more info here to truly understand.

There was no additional information as to event specifics.

So... FWIW!  

Seperately, had a fantastic CM on the phone.  Great way to start the day.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

I'm in the camp of "if this makes Garden Viewing more crowded, I will be canceling". 

Although I like the idea of the added food choices, I mainly booked this for a stress free view of HEA.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I love how you can already book this brand new event, but we've been waiting forever to book the Frozen party in September.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I don’t know... unless they’re only selling a very very small number of tickets for this “After Party”, I just can’t see them putting those guests in to the current Plaza Garden East.  Could be wrong of course!


----------



## Dan Murphy

I can't imagine what a 'post show' would be for.  Watching and listening to the custodial staff with the power vacs and all?  Watching the fireworks finale smoke drift away into the night?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I haven't done one of these before - is it a problem to cancel after you book it?

I am intrigued by the potential for this new option as I like the idea of having somewhere to go and have some desserts and just "hang" after the fireworks vs dealing with the crowds trying to leave after the show, but like others have mentioned I don't want to pay to be stuck shoulder to shoulder in the reserved area if this just doubles the # of people in the area and also don't really want to be in the Tomorrowland Terrace area if that is the area you are in


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dan Murphy said:


> I can't imagine what a 'post show' would be for.  Watching and listening to the custodial staff with the power vacs and all?  Watching the fireworks finale smoke drift away into the night?



I see it more as having an area to go to just relax a bit after the show and enjoy some treats vs dealing with the crowds trying to leave right after the show, etc.

But more likely they are trying to double dip on making $ off of an area they are already prepping and preparing food for


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TheMaxRebo said:


> I haven't done one of these before - is it a problem to cancel after you book it?
> 
> I am intrigued by the potential for this new option as I like the idea of having somewhere to go and have some desserts and just "hang" after the fireworks vs dealing with the crowds trying to leave after the show, but like others have mentioned I don't want to pay to be stuck shoulder to shoulder in the reserved area if this just doubles the # of people in the area and also don't really want to be in the Tomorrowland Terrace area if that is the area you are in



There’s a five day cancellation policy.  This After Fireworks version isn’t available online at the moment, only via phone.  But the other two versions are easily bookable and cancellable online.  So for the moment you’d have to call to cancel this one.  I book and cancel these things somewhat frequently.


----------



## FastPasser.

mi*vida*loca said:


> Do you have any info on where the after party guests will watch the fireworks from? East or West?


Not yet, just that as show time nears, Cast Members will escort you to a prime standing area in the Plaza Garden for priority viewing of the nighttime fireworks spectacular.


----------



## ashmac8

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ok, so even more confused after calling to book.
> 
> In the Disney dining system the event is called:  “After Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace”
> 
> $69 adults / $41 kids 3-9 (this is the same price in effect 5/28 for the regular Plaza Garden Fireworks Dessert Party).
> 
> Check-in is 1 hour before fireworks at the Tomorrowland Terrace.
> 
> The event description the CM read to me says that fireworks viewing will be at Tomorrowland Terrace... BUT 1) that conflicts with the news blurb from Disney about it being Plaza Garden viewing and 2) wouldn’t make much sense since there is already a Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party.  I think we need more info here to truly understand.
> 
> There was no additional information as to event specifics.
> 
> So... FWIW!
> 
> Seperately, had a fantastic CM on the phone.  Great way to start the day.




Did you get the impression that there will be a PRE fireworks party and a POST fireworks party?  If we previously booked how do we know which one we are signed up for?  We are scheduled on June 22nd so we have a little time to see additional details but I am a little worried about what this means. 



zebrastreyepz said:


> I'm in the camp of "if this makes Garden Viewing more crowded, I will be canceling".
> 
> Although I like the idea of the added food choices, I mainly booked this for a stress free view of HEA.



Agree 100%.  I've done it 3 times with my 4th booked next month.  It's not about the food to me, its about not having to camp out.


----------



## FastPasser.

Dan Murphy said:


> I can't imagine what a 'post show' would be for.  Watching and listening to the custodial staff with the power vacs and all?  Watching the fireworks finale smoke drift away into the night?


I'm sure ear plugs and night shades will be available................at an extra charge of course.


----------



## ArwenMarie

We've done the fireworks party twice...Both times the area was comfortable. 

I certainly hope they aren't jamming more people into that area because they saw a patch of grass open that could be sold


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Aren't you allowed to hang out in the Plaza Garden for a bit after the fireworks? I believe I've read that people hang out there for a little bit until the crowds go down on Main Street and then they leave.

I can see the appeal in an after party. I can see people wanting to ride rides and take advantage of "lower crowds" while most people are getting spots for HEA. So this way you show up to watch the fireworks 15 minutes before show time and then eat after while the masses leave instead of showing up for the preshow at 7:30, eating and then watching fireworks at 9 pm. I would probably do the after party if we weren't doing it on arrival day and will probably be extremely tired by the time fireworks are done.


----------



## leiaorgana

We’re doing the Plaza View party on 24th June with HEA scheduled to start at 9:15pm and MK closing at 10:00pm that night so that doesn’t seem like a lot of time for a post fireworks event to me. So confused right now 

Also put me in the camp that won’t be happy if they’ve increased the amount of people in the current Dessert Party area. As PP have said, I’m paying a premium for an uncrowded area and so-so Desserts not to have to jostle for position.

It’s annoying they’re only announcing this now when those Dessert Parties have been open to book for a while.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I see it more as having an area to go to just relax a bit after the show and enjoy some treats vs dealing with the crowds trying to leave right after the show, etc.
> 
> But more likely they are trying to double dip on making $ off of an area they are already prepping and preparing food for





Definitely double dipping. They probably hate to throw out leftover food, too.


----------



## mom2rtk

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I don’t quite understand this either.  IMHO they have the current Plaza Garden party sized almost perfectly.  The Garden is full, but not packed shoulder to shoulder.  I’m not sure exactly how they could add “more guests.”  Unless... the Plaza Garden *WEST* comes into play.


I just can't imagine the logistics of moving a big group of people across Main Street in that mess.


----------



## areno79

Leave it to Disney to tout a new offering without providing details. If they crowd the current Plaza Garden area with the After Fireworks dessert party, that definitely lessens the value of either party. People book dessert parties at least in part for the privilege of not having to fight crowds.


----------



## glvsav37

I kind of see this going like this. 
If you are booked for the Pre-party, you show up at the normal time and get (lets say) a red wrist band. Go, enjoy desert, fill your belly and then head over to the garden before FW starts.
While you are eating, the Post-FW groups start arriving. They get green wristbands and head to the garden.

During the show, the CM shut down the buffet, restock and clean the area. 

After the show anyone with a red (pre-show) band gets ushered out of TLT, while those with a green (post) come in and start snacking. 

My biggest issue with this is that the people who have the pre-show booked, will eat as normal but will find a more crowded then usual garden b/c the post show people will have already entered and found their spots. This may force some the pre-show people to bail on the desserts earlier just two they can get a better spot. 

Unless they use the other garden for the post show folks, this may not end well.


----------



## mom2rtk

glvsav37 said:


> My biggest issue with this is that the people who have the pre-show booked, will eat as normal but will find a more crowded then usual garden b/c the post show people will have already entered and found their spots. This may force some the pre-show people to bail on the desserts earlier just two they can get a better spot.


That was my first thought. Nothing like rushing through $70 worth of dessert. UGH.


----------



## Luna81

I’m curious to see how it plays out. May end up canceling all together. I wish they would have given a little more detail. I don’t want to pay to have other people already filling up the viewing while we eat. And I don’t want to not eat. Ugh. Dang it Disney.


----------



## HatboxHaint

ashmac8 said:


> Did you get the impression that there will be a PRE fireworks party and a POST fireworks party?  If we previously booked how do we know which one we are signed up for?  We are scheduled on June 22nd so we have a little time to see additional details but I am a little worried about what this means.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 100%.  I've done it 3 times with my 4th booked next month.  It's not about the food to me, its about not having to camp out.




If you look at the arrival time if your are PRE then I would think it would be an hour earlier than HEA. our arrival time for August is 7:30 with HEA scheduled for 8:30


----------



## GirlDreamer

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ok, so even more confused after calling to book.
> 
> In the Disney dining system the event is called:  “After Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace”
> 
> $69 adults / $41 kids 3-9 (this is the same price in effect 5/28 for the regular Plaza Garden Fireworks Dessert Party).
> 
> Check-in is 1 hour before fireworks at the Tomorrowland Terrace.
> 
> The event description the CM read to me says that *fireworks viewing will be at Tomorrowland Terrace.*.. BUT 1) that conflicts with the news blurb from Disney about it being Plaza Garden viewing and 2) wouldn’t make much sense since there is already a Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party.  I think we need more info here to truly understand.
> 
> There was no additional information as to event specifics.
> 
> So... FWIW!
> 
> Seperately, had a fantastic CM on the phone.  Great way to start the day.



I seriously hope the viewing area won't be at Tomorrowland Terrace. The only reason I booked it instead of the Garden for September is because I can remain seated during the show without people trying to push to the front like I've heard they used to before.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I was so looking forward to this. I loved doing it when it was just a FP+. Kinda sad if I have to cancel but I refuse to pay $70 to still be squished like sardines. Here's hoping we get some reviews soon. I have until November to decide.


----------



## HatboxHaint

As someone who has already booked the normal version for August, Garden View, I am kinda aggravated that they will now be putting more people into that space to watch. Seems like they would put them over in front of casey's.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Like the rest I saw an article about the new party and got very nervous. Came home and got on here to see what others were thinking. After reading comments - still nervous. I can’t see how they would use the other garden for the post fireworks crowd because they would never be able to cross traffic. It will be hard enough from the current garden. Maybe they will use the CL FP (Casey’s side ) garden for pre fireworks party. I just pray they don’t put both in the same place. That will be a mess. I hope we get more info before May 28 so I can adjust plans if necessary. I am glad I am doing terrace for 7/4. I have garden for later that week. Definitely will be keeping an eye on this hot mess


----------



## elgerber

mi*vida*loca said:


> I can see the appeal in an after party. I can see people wanting to ride rides and take advantage of "lower crowds" while most people are getting spots for HEA. So this way you show up to watch the fireworks 15 minutes before show time and then eat after while the masses leave instead of showing up for the preshow at 7:30, eating and then watching fireworks at 9 pm. I would probably do the after party if we weren't doing it on arrival day and will probably be extremely tired by the time fireworks are done.



This would be the appeal to me, ride more rides before the fireworks, than enjoy the desserts after the show while everyone exits.



MinnieMSue said:


> Like the rest I saw an article about the new party and got very nervous. Came home and got on here to see what others were thinking. After reading comments - still nervous. I can’t see how they would use the other garden for the post fireworks crowd because they would never be able to cross traffic. It will be hard enough from the current garden. Maybe they will use the CL FP (Casey’s side ) garden for pre fireworks party. I just pray they don’t put both in the same place. That will be a mess. I hope we get more info before May 28 so I can adjust plans if necessary. I am glad I am doing terrace for 7/4. I have garden for later that week. Definitely will be keeping an eye on this hot mess



I was just thinking this also, if they use both gardens maybe they would move the pre-show part over to the Caseys side, it would be easier to shuffle people over there before the show than after.
I also do not want both parties to be in one garden, making it crowded, would really tick me off.
I am glad it starts soon though, so we can find out quickly how it all works.

BUT, I am sooooooo happy about the toffee cake, I have always wanted to try it!!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

elgerber said:


> This would be the appeal to me, ride more rides before the fireworks, than enjoy the desserts after the show while everyone exits.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking this also, if they use both gardens maybe they would move the pre-show part over to the Caseys side, it would be easier to shuffle people over there before the show than after.
> I also do not want both parties to be in one garden, making it crowded, would really tick me off.
> I am glad it starts soon though, so we can find out quickly how it all works.
> 
> BUT, I am sooooooo happy about the toffee cake, I have always wanted to try it!!



Depending on how this works I may just change it to the after party. We shall see.

I'm also excited about the toffee cake! And the spinach dip and egg rolls!


----------



## mom2rtk

mi*vida*loca said:


> Depending on how this works I may just change it to the after party. We shall see.
> 
> I'm also excited about the toffee cake! And the spinach dip and egg rolls!


I had the same thought, but figure I'd still want to get there early to get a good spot, then stay after for the dessert, and it would take even more of our time.


----------



## SouloTravlr

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I don’t quite understand this either.  IMHO they have the current Plaza Garden party sized almost perfectly.  The Garden is full, but not packed shoulder to shoulder.  I’m not sure exactly how they could add “more guests.”  Unless... the Plaza Garden *WEST* comes into play.


They can add more people and have two shifts of the party. One before the fireworks (get out!) and the second after. One party is in one plaza garden, the other party is in the other plaza garden.
So group A eats dessert, watches fireworks in garden A and then leaves. Group B watches fireworks in garden B, eats dessert and then leaves.


----------



## Robo

*HERE* is the link to info about the announced party.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ashmac8 said:


> Did you get the impression that there will be a PRE fireworks party and a POST fireworks party?  If we previously booked how do we know which one we are signed up for?  We are scheduled on June 22nd so we have a little time to see additional details but I am a little worried about what this means.



The way I read/understand it, it’s now three offerings:  (I’m using Disney’s official titles here)

Fireworks Desser Party at Tomorrowland Terrace - $84/$50 - Timing Example:  8:15 PM on a night with 9:15 PM HEA
Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing - $69/$41 - Timing Example:  7:45 PM on a night with 9:15 PM HEA
After Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace - $69/$41 - Timing Example: 8:15 PM on a night with 9:15 PM HEA


----------



## Lsdolphin

Somewhere it was stated that this new dessert party is being offered so more people can be accommodated, however it seems like the current *Plaza Viewing party* is not even typically sold out. So why another party?
Also if *after Fireworks Party* is squeezed into same area as current party it's going to be really tight! However, if the *After Fireworks Party* is located in Viewing area in front of Casey's corner then won't they have a struggle to get across to Tomorrow Land Terrace for party after the Fireworks?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mi*vida*loca said:


> Aren't you allowed to hang out in the Plaza Garden for a bit after the fireworks? I believe I've read that people hang out there for a little bit until the crowds go down on Main Street and then they leave.
> 
> I can see the appeal in an after party. I can see people wanting to ride rides and take advantage of "lower crowds" while most people are getting spots for HEA. So this way you show up to watch the fireworks 15 minutes before show time and then eat after while the masses leave instead of showing up for the preshow at 7:30, eating and then watching fireworks at 9 pm. I would probably do the after party if we weren't doing it on arrival day and will probably be extremely tired by the time fireworks are done.



Yes, you can hang out in the Garden post-fireworks.  It’s not reserved at that point, although in practice people don’t really go in there all that much (too busy heading out or doing other things).  Depending on your plan, it can be a good spot to squat/wait it out for the crowds to die down.  Or wait for OUAT if it’s a night where that show is after HEA.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Just called and CM could not explain how After Fireworks Party was going to work.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lsdolphin said:


> Somewhere it was stated that this new dessert party is being offered so more people can be accommodated, however it seems like the current *Plaza Viewing party* is not even typically sold out. So why another party?



This was one of my thoughts exactly.  It does sell out, but not all the time.  

Although, it did sell out a lot Sept-Dec with the extreme supply/demand imbalance for HEA with all the party nights.  More slots would probably do well that time of year.


----------



## Evermore

I'll have to watch this closely and see if people notice the Plaza garden area being crowded. We're not so much interested in the desserts as we are having a good spot to watch the show without needing to rush in and stake it out. If that's the case here we'll definitely cancel our June party reservation.


----------



## Lsdolphin

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This was one of my thoughts exactly.  It does sell out, but not all the time.
> 
> Although, it did sell out a lot Sept-Dec with the extreme supply/demand imbalance for HEA with all the party nights.  More slots would probably do well that time of year.




Going to be interesting to see if this does truly result in more people attending parties  or less people attending the earlier party due to having a choice between two parties.


----------



## Shelleyfs

I like the idea that you could still eat dinner and not be too stuffed to enjoy the desserts at the after party.  The crowding makes me nervous tho.  I am not buying tickets for a bunch of sweets, I'm buying so I don't have to camp a spot.


----------



## FastPasser.

Having some familiarity with dessert parties in general, I'm not concerned about over crowding at the viewing location.


----------



## BellaandMickey

FastPasser. said:


> Having some familiarity with dessert parties in general, I'm not concerned about over crowding at the viewing location.



Why do you say that? I hope you’re right, because personally I’m a little worried about crowding...


----------



## maryj11

Shelleyfs said:


> I like the idea that you could still eat dinner and not be too stuffed to enjoy the desserts at the after party.  The crowding makes me nervous tho.  I am not buying tickets for a bunch of sweets, I'm buying so I don't have to camp a spot.


I was thinking the same thing! We woudn't have to eat dinner at 2:00 or 3:00 ! I'm still worried about it being crowded in the viewing area though.


----------



## maryj11

Since they are having a party after the fireworks I wonder if they will extend MK closing hours for July in particular? They have it closing at 10:00 the week we go.


----------



## FastPasser.

BellaandMickey said:


> Why do you say that? I hope you’re right, because personally I’m a little worried about crowding...


Because I'm at 100, usually more, dessert/dinner parties a year at all four parks, I believe I have a sense as to what makes for a successful and enjoyable event.


----------



## glvsav37

BellaandMickey said:


> Why do you say that? I hope you’re right, because personally I’m a little worried about crowding...



+1. I pay for these things to be around less people....not more


----------



## scottishgirl1

I have booked this for an emh night and literally this week just got SDMT fastpass for 10 til 11. Wouldnt be able to change to this version that night and am worried about it being more crowded than last yearReally enjoyed it last time. 

Also is it likely for them to make fireworks later than 9.15 at this stage?


----------



## Araminta18

FastPasser. said:


> Because I'm at 100, usually more, dessert/dinner parties a year at all four parks, I believe I have a sense as to what makes for a successful and enjoyable event.



No doubt. But maybe you could elaborate a bit on why youre not worried considering the details that Disney has published about this new offering, since people clearly are worried?  No one’s doubting your experience!


----------



## SueandPooh24

I'm keeping an eye on this.  If the garden is double booked, I am totally cancelling and going to Epcot for the Frozen party instead  I can watch HEA from CR without being smooshed.


----------



## Somnia

Going to follow along to see where they end up putting everyone, I'm not going till December, but I'd like to know which one to book lol


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I’ll gladly concede later if I’m wrong here, but I’m generally going to give Disney the benefit of the doubt on creating a pleasant guest experience with however they craft this new setup.  There are a fair number of “upcharge” events you can do on any given MK day.... EMM, Tiana’s Dessert Party, HEA desserty parties, FoF dining packages, etc.  All of these are run with what I’d say most consider to be a reasonable guest count for the capacity of any given venue/offering.  I’m going to “assume” this will be no different.  TBD of course! 

Also, I’m glad to see increased food offerings besides desserts.  So long as it’s not an “afterthought” like the current cheese tray, this is a plus in my book.

The only question left is, who is going to be there 5/28+ and will volunteer to report in on what they see?


----------



## FastPasser.

Araminta18 said:


> No doubt. But maybe you could elaborate a bit on why youre not worried considering the details that Disney has published about this new offering, since people clearly are worried?  No one’s doubting your experience!


I can assure you that Disney wants guests to have a great experience and I'm confident that will be the case here. Although I'm biased, I can't believe that they'll have a ticketed event where Guests are packed in like sardines. Let's see what the plan is.


----------



## DavidNYC

SouloTravlr said:


> They can add more people and have two shifts of the party. One before the fireworks (get out!) and the second after. One party is in one plaza garden, the other party is in the other plaza garden.
> So group A eats dessert, watches fireworks in garden A and then leaves. Group B watches fireworks in garden B, eats dessert and then leaves.



This is the only logistics that makes sense to me.  Based on reports - they cannot fit a whole other party into the one plaza without ruining the experience.  But will wait for reports and will cancel my November plaza party if sounds like they jam everyone in.


----------



## Lsdolphin

"Now you can experience the legendary fireworks over Cinderella Castle from a special viewing area in the Plaza Garden, and afterwards, head on over to Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant and indulge in a delicious array of all-you-care-to-enjoy desserts!

On the menu for this sweet experience are treats inspired by each of the lands of Magic Kingdom Park. Among the offerings are the S’mores Action Station (Frontierland), Pineapple Delights (Adventureland), Ooey Gooey Toffee Cakes (Liberty Square), Macarons (Fantasyland), a Cookie Table (Tomorrowland), and Strawberry Tarts (Main Street U.S.A.)." Also including savory snacks and fruit/cheese.

The above was posted by *Kenny the Pirate *and sounds like an entirely different menu than what is offered at current HEA Fireworks Dessert Party.  Wondering whether they are changing current offerings so both Plaza Garden Dessert parties will serve same desserts.


----------



## SaintsManiac

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’ll gladly concede later if I’m wrong here, but I’m generally going to give Disney the benefit of the doubt on creating a pleasant guest experience with however they craft this new setup.  There are a fair number of “upcharge” events you can do on any given MK day.... EMM, Tiana’s Dessert Party, HEA desserty parties, FoF dining packages, etc.  All of these are run with what I’d say most consider to be a reasonable guest count for the capacity of any given venue/offering.  I’m going to “assume” this will be no different.  TBD of course!
> 
> Also, I’m glad to see increased food offerings besides desserts.  So long as it’s not an “afterthought” like the current cheese tray, this is a plus in my book.
> 
> The only question left is, who is going to be there 5/28+ and will volunteer to report in on what they see?





Absolutely fair points! And yes, we need someone to book it for 5/28 and report back LOL!

I am also excited about the savory options. On our party day we have a 2pm brunch and that's it. I know we'll be hungry!


----------



## FastPasser.

Lsdolphin said:


> Wondering whether they are changing current offerings so both Plaza Garden Dessert parties will serve same desserts.





GADisneyDad14 said:


> Some breaking info about a format and offering change:
> _*New 'After Fireworks Dessert Party' debuts May 28*
> Because of the popularity of the Fireworks Dessert Party at Magic Kingdom Park, we are expanding the experience starting May 28 so more Guests will be able to enjoy it. During the After Fireworks Dessert Party, Guests will delight in prime fireworks views from the Plaza Garden, followed by a delectable dessert party at Tomorrowland Terrace once the show has concluded.
> *An enhanced menu will also debut May 28 at all Magic Kingdom dessert parties*, which includes additional savory snacks such as spinach dip and house-made mini eggrolls, as well as the popular Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake from Liberty Tree Tavern._


----------



## maryj11

SaintsManiac said:


> Absolutely fair points! And yes, we need someone to book it for 5/28 and report back LOL!
> 
> I am also excited about the savory options. On our party day we have a 2pm brunch and that's it. I know we'll be hungry!


Same here we are eating at 2:00 so we will be hungry. Last year we ate at Ohana at 4:00. Never again, I was still stuffed at the party.


----------



## elgerber

Lsdolphin said:


> "Now you can experience the legendary fireworks over Cinderella Castle from a special viewing area in the Plaza Garden, and afterwards, head on over to Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant and indulge in a delicious array of all-you-care-to-enjoy desserts!
> 
> On the menu for this sweet experience are treats inspired by each of the lands of Magic Kingdom Park. Among the offerings are the S’mores Action Station (Frontierland), Pineapple Delights (Adventureland), Ooey Gooey Toffee Cakes (Liberty Square), Macarons (Fantasyland), a Cookie Table (Tomorrowland), and Strawberry Tarts (Main Street U.S.A.)." Also including savory snacks and fruit/cheese.
> 
> The above was posted by *Kenny the Pirate *and sounds like an entirely different menu than what is offered at current HEA Fireworks Dessert Party.  Wondering whether they are changing current offerings so both Plaza Garden Dessert parties will serve same desserts.


That is an entirely different menu, I hope there are sweets not mentioned there.  Seems to me there were a lot more options when I was there last fall.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lsdolphin said:


> "Now you can experience the legendary fireworks over Cinderella Castle from a special viewing area in the Plaza Garden, and afterwards, head on over to Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant and indulge in a delicious array of all-you-care-to-enjoy desserts!
> 
> On the menu for this sweet experience are treats inspired by each of the lands of Magic Kingdom Park. Among the offerings are the S’mores Action Station (Frontierland), Pineapple Delights (Adventureland), Ooey Gooey Toffee Cakes (Liberty Square), Macarons (Fantasyland), a *Cookie Table (Tomorrowland)*, and Strawberry Tarts (Main Street U.S.A.)." Also including savory snacks and fruit/cheese.
> 
> The above was posted by Kenny the Pirate and sounds like an entirely different menu than what is offered at current HEA Fireworks Dessert Party.  Wondering whether they are changing current offerings so both Plaza Garden Dessert parties will serve same desserts.



Ummm....OK.... Tomorrowland... Cookie Table...  I was digging the theme until this one!


----------



## FastPasser.

elgerber said:


> That is an entirely different menu, I hope there are sweets not mentioned there.


Some items not on Kenny's list.

_Spinach Dip with Crackers
House-made Mini Taco Egg Rolls
Disney Character-themed Desserts
Ice Cream
Chocolate-dipped Strawberries_


----------



## DWeav

Hmmm...we have the plaza garden viewing party for 6/10/2018. HEA is at 9:15 PM, park closes at 10 PM. Wondering if this would give us any more time in the park then, before the fireworks.


----------



## Lsdolphin

After Fireworks Dessert Party will be available to book online on May 24th.


----------



## Cloe Colton

I really dont like that if they are in the same garden then the people who book the dessert party before the fireworks will be SOL on prime spots. Thats the whole reason I even booked the dessert party


----------



## Lsdolphin

FastPasser. said:


> Some items not on Kenny's list.
> 
> _Spinach Dip with Crackers
> House-made Mini Taco Egg Rolls
> Disney Character-themed Desserts
> Ice Cream
> Chocolate-dipped Strawberries_




So do you know if they will be changing the menu for the earlier party so both parties will serve same items?  Oops just saw you have answered my question already....


----------



## elgerber

Lsdolphin said:


> So do you know if they will be changing the menu for the earlier party so both parties will serve same items?  Oops just saw you have answered my question already....


I can't imagine they would have different items, that would be way too much work.  The release also stated that the other dessert party would have updated offerings as well.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Well


elgerber said:


> I can't imagine they would have different items, that would be way too much work.  The release also stated that the other dessert party would have updated offerings as well.


I just hope they don't get rid of that nutella thing at the Star Wars party.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Both times we did the HEA party, there was a bit of open space in the viewing area. That's what made it feel nice! Not being piled in. It also helps justify the price

Now, if they see empty space and say, hey we have some unsold business opportunities here, that is up to them. 

But from a consumer POV, I think it's unrealistic to think that putting more people into a given spot is going to enhance the experience.


----------



## FastPasser.

Lsdolphin said:


> So do you know if they will be changing the menu for the earlier party so both parties will serve same items?  Oops just saw you have answered my question already....


That's ok. In addition, the info for the three versions of the party are shown on one page on the "HUB", but there is only one menu.


----------



## mom2rtk

I don't care one whit about the menu. I booked this for the less packed in fireworks viewing. More people in that area = less value for me.

Anxiously waiting for details.


----------



## FastPasser.

zebrastreyepz said:


> Well I just hope they don't get rid of that nutella thing at the Star Wars party.


Except for MK parties, all of the other parties are put on by an entirely different group. Different planners, catering and staff. Being completely objective (if you believe that......) I think they put on much better parties, and the staff is much better looking.


----------



## donaldanddaisy

Just saw this news and very concerned.  Booked the Plaza so my elderly parents don't have to fight for a spot. In the camp of looking forward to hearing how it works out!


----------



## ArwenMarie

FastPasser. said:


> Except for MK parties, all of the other parties are put on by an entirely different group. Different planners, catering and staff. Being completely objective (if you believe that......) I think they put on much better parties, and the staff is much better looking.



The staff is better looking? I'm so confused, I thought we were talking about possible overcrowding issues


----------



## FastPasser.

ArwenMarie said:


> The staff is better looking? I'm so confused, I thought we were talking about possible overcrowding issues


It's a joke, I added a smiley.


----------



## coolbrook

ArwenMarie said:


> The staff is better looking? I'm so confused, I thought we were talking about possible overcrowding issues


maybe FastPasser is one of the "Good looking staff?"


----------



## FastPasser.

coolbrook said:


> maybe FastPasser is one of the "Good looking staff?"


Of course it's very subjective.


----------



## ktate82

I wouldn't mind trying the after fireworks party.  I find we always rush through the desserts so we can get a spot to view the fireworks.  It would be nice to not have to rush and have time to enjoy our desserts while the park empties out.  We have the Terrance booked for July 4th (mainly for a chair for MIL to sit in), but we really enjoy the plaza view.


----------



## BellaandMickey

FastPasser. said:


> Because I'm at 100, usually more, dessert/dinner parties a year at all four parks, I believe I have a sense as to what makes for a successful and enjoyable event.





Araminta18 said:


> No doubt. But maybe you could elaborate a bit on why youre not worried considering the details that Disney has published about this new offering, since people clearly are worried?  No one’s doubting your experience!



Thank you Araminta18, I agree. I was hoping for a bit more detail as to why. I’m grasping at straws for hope here lol.


----------



## tinkerhon

Ok, so please forgive me for a possible stupid question- and a possible obvious answer - didn't get to sift thru all of the posts - what happens to the people that already have the Plaza Garden party booked - ( 7/17) - any affect ? Again -- sorry and TIA


----------



## BellaandMickey

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The only question left is, who is going to be there 5/28+ and will volunteer to report in on what they see?



Unfortunately we are booked for June 2nd. We won’t have time to cancel if the first reports from the 5/28 parties are bad. But if no one else has reported before our 6/2 party, then I’ll report back.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

tinkerhon said:


> Ok, so please forgive me for a possible stupid question- and a possible obvious answer - didn't get to sift thru all of the posts - what happens to the people that already have the Plaza Garden party booked - ( 7/17) - any affect ? Again -- sorry and TIA



You’re status quo - no change.  Except for new/expanded food/dessert offerings starting 5/28.

What we don’t know is how these new “After Party” guests are going to be accommodated in the Plaza Garden for fireworks.... if they’ll be in the same Plaza Garden East, or maybe the West garden.  That piece is a bit of a mystery at the moment.  My personal guess is it’ll be a different viewing area for them, but again, I’m just guessing.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I'm guessing if we wanted to change to the "after" party we would have to cancel and rebook.


----------



## Lesley Wake

BellaandMickey said:


> Unfortunately we are booked for June 2nd. We won’t have time to cancel if the first reports from the 5/28 parties are bad. But if no one else has reported before our 6/2 party, then I’ll report back.


I'd think if you hear back from the earliest reports and still want to cancel you can call Disney and they will probably give you a break over the 5-day rule. A special circumstance and all!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm guessing if we wanted to change to the "after" party we would have to cancel and rebook.



Yeah, that appears to be the case.


----------



## dbrad

I just called and changed our reservation for the Fireworks Dessert party to the new After-Fireworks Dessert Party for June 30th.  We have a 5:30pm dinner at Ohana, so the timing works better for us.  The castmember was not able to give me any info.  We have better information in this thread.  June 30th has HEA scheduled for 9:15pm and a park close of 10:00pm.  Interestingly enough they also scheduled Disney After Hours that night starting at 10:00pm. I'm wondering how this will all work.  What time will they kick us out of Tomorrowland Terrace?  I'm assuming that Disney will give the Dessert party people enough time to cross traffic and have an actual dessert before they kick us out of the park, but I'd love a timeframe.


----------



## ArwenMarie

FastPasser. said:


> It's a joke, I added a smiley.



Oh I thought maybe Chris Hemsworth was going to bring me my cupcake


----------



## kat_lh

The menu changes with more savory options definitely makes this more budget friendly (as if there's such a thing at Disney.)  It turns it much more into a dinner and dessert option than just a straight up dessert option.  Still feeling glad we book Terrace view though and don't have any changes to worry about (knock on wood)


----------



## helenb

I like the sound of the new menu, and I agree with Kat_lh that adding in the savory options gives more value. That's one thing I really like about the Star Wars party ; it feels like more of a dinner substitute, just a bit heavy on desserts. I will be glad to see this at MK.

Plus, oopey-gooey toffee cake! And without giving up macaroons and chocolate-covered strawberries! They will have to roll me out of there toward the plaza garden!


----------



## FastPasser.

ArwenMarie said:


> Oh I thought maybe Chris Hemsworth was going to bring me my cupcake


Only if you attend the FEA or SW dessert parties and you'll have to settle for a Stormtrooper instead of that Chris, whoever he is, guy. (I do know who he is)


----------



## tinkerhon

GADisneyDad14 said:


> You’re status quo - no change.  Except for new/expanded food/dessert offerings starting 5/28.
> 
> What we don’t know is how these new “After Party” guests are going to be accommodated in the Plaza Garden for fireworks.... if they’ll be in the same Plaza Garden East, or maybe the West garden.  That piece is a bit of a mystery at the moment.  My personal guess is it’ll be a different viewing area for them, but again, I’m just guessing.



Thanks so much for your reply ! So greatly appreciated ! I just hope that the viewing area doesn't become that crowded now - basically why we booked - no pun intended but desserts were just icing on the cake -


----------



## disny_luvr

I haven’t read through all the posts about the new dessert party, but are the new food offerings also for the HEA dessert party before the fireworks or are they only offered for the new dessert party after the fireworks? Also, do we know if the viewing area is in the same location or are they planning on utilizing the West garden area?


----------



## SaintsManiac

disny_luvr said:


> I haven’t read through all the posts about the new dessert party, but are the new food offerings also for the HEA dessert party before the fireworks or are they only offered for the new dessert party after the fireworks? Also, do we know if the viewing area is in the same location or are they planning on utilizing the West garden area?




https://www.disboards.com/threads/mk-happily-ever-after-dessert-party-thread-news-new-“after-fireworks-party”-see-post-1696.3604693/page-85#post-59237095

Also @GADisneyDad14 always keeps the first post updated with current info.

No one knows about the 2nd garden yet.


----------



## Cloe Colton

If the new after dessert party is in the west garden (i know its speculation) which would you say has a better view? (although having to walk from the west garden through the crowds from the fireworks to get to desserts sounds awful)


----------



## GADisneyDad14

disny_luvr said:


> I haven’t read through all the posts about the new dessert party, but are the new food offerings also for the HEA dessert party before the fireworks or are they only offered for the new dessert party after the fireworks? Also, do we know if the viewing area is in the same location or are they planning on utilizing the West garden area?



Yes, new food offerings apply to current dessert parties starting 5/28. 

We don’t know the exact viewing location or logistics of this new party yet.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

According to 2 different posters in the Lines app, EVERYONE will be in the same viewing area and they are splitting up how many tickets are being sold to not overcrowd the area from the 2 parties.

They both waited for a long time to get exact confirmation.


----------



## helenb

zebrastreyepz said:


> According to 2 different posters in the Lines app, EVERYONE will be in the same viewing area and they are splitting up how many tickets are being sold to not overcrowd the area from the 2 parties.
> 
> They both waited for a long time to get exact confirmation.



That makes sense... except that a number of these parties for end of May and during June have already had early Plaza viewing sold. Did they restrict those number of tickets, or are these people just going to suffer with a more crowded viewing area?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

zebrastreyepz said:


> According to 2 different posters in the Lines app, EVERYONE will be in the same viewing area and they are splitting up how many tickets are being sold to not overcrowd the area from the 2 parties.
> 
> They both waited for a long time to get exact confirmation.



That’s interesting. That thought had crossed my mind too.  Lower the headcount for the regular party that eats pre fireworks.  Add this late party that eats post fireworks.  Blend the two together in the Plaza Garden.  Perhaps more appealing to different scheduling types.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

helenb said:


> That makes sense... except that a number of these party for end of May and during June have already had early Plaza viewing sold. Did they restrict those number of tickets, or are these people just going to suffer with a more crowded viewing area?



They did not say although many are discussing sold out party nights and wondering the same thing.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

GADisneyDad14 said:


> That’s interesting. That thought had crossed my mind too.  Lower the headcount for the regular party that eats pre fireworks.  Add this late party that eats post fireworks.  Blend the two together in the Plaza Garden.  Perhaps more appealing to different scheduling types.


That's how I'm taking it and if they split it, it does make sense because I can see where many would prefer the later time.

However, the comments are the same as here: People in the "after" group will head to the garden area early and get the best spots.


----------



## Lsdolphin

So


zebrastreyepz said:


> According to 2 different posters in the Lines app, EVERYONE will be in the same viewing area and they are splitting up how many tickets are being sold to not overcrowd the area from the 2 parties.
> 
> They both waited for a long time to get exact confirmation.


 

So that means it's a disadvantage to attend the first party since by the time you finish desserts and arrive at Plaza Garden best spots for viewing will be taken by those attending 2nd party.


----------



## Lsdolphin

So for my final question....
I booked party for 6/24 not so much for dessert but to have a great view of fireworks!
So if I want to change my reservation for the later party on same date and they cancel my reservation in order to rebook for later party on same day does that mean I will have to pay the higher price. (I was able to book at the $59 price)


----------



## SaintsManiac

Lsdolphin said:


> So for my final question....
> I booked party for 6/24 not so much for dessert but to have a great view of fireworks!
> So if I want to change my reservation for the later party on same date and they cancel my reservation in order to rebook for later party on same day does that mean I will have to pay the higher price. (I was able to book at the $59 price)





This is pretty much what I am assuming. Gone is my lower price paid if we switch.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Lsdolphin said:


> So for my final question....
> I booked party for 6/24 not so much for dessert but to have a great view of fireworks!
> So if I want to change my reservation for the later party on same date and they cancel my reservation in order to rebook for later party on same day does that mean I will have to pay the higher price. (I was able to book at the $59 price)


I would call and ask. They may honor the original price because of this throwing folks for a loop right now.


----------



## mom2rtk

helenb said:


> That makes sense... except that a number of these parties for end of May and during June have already had early Plaza viewing sold. Did they restrict those number of tickets, or are these people just going to suffer with a more crowded viewing area?


 That's my question as well.


----------



## elgerber

Lsdolphin said:


> So for my final question....
> I booked party for 6/24 not so much for dessert but to have a great view of fireworks!
> So if I want to change my reservation for the later party on same date and they cancel my reservation in order to rebook for later party on same day does that mean I will have to pay the higher price. (I was able to book at the $59 price)


Uff, that is a good question, as I was contemplating doing the same and also paid the lower price.


----------



## Araminta18

dbrad said:


> I just called and changed our reservation for the Fireworks Dessert party to the new After-Fireworks Dessert Party for June 30th.  We have a 5:30pm dinner at Ohana, so the timing works better for us.  The castmember was not able to give me any info.  We have better information in this thread.  June 30th has HEA scheduled for 9:15pm and a park close of 10:00pm.  Interestingly enough they also scheduled Disney After Hours that night starting at 10:00pm. I'm wondering how this will all work.  What time will they kick us out of Tomorrowland Terrace?  I'm assuming that Disney will give the Dessert party people enough time to cross traffic and have an actual dessert before they kick us out of the park, but I'd love a timeframe.



Interesting!  I wonder how that will work too—we have HEA party booked on a night with DAH and I assumed maybe they just wouldn’t have the after party that night cause of DAH. I guess I’m wrong.  Is it bad that im slightly worried about after party guests crashing DAH?  Prob wouldn’t make much difference anyways.



zebrastreyepz said:


> That's how I'm taking it and if they split it, it does make sense because I can see where many would prefer the later time.
> 
> However, the comments are the same as here: People in the "after" group will head to the garden area early and get the best spots.



Exactly. That’s irritating when that’s the whole reason you book the party. *sigh*. And I’m betting they are probably still gonna sell more total tickets and the garden will be more crowded overall. (She said cynically)


----------



## DWeav

elgerber said:


> Uff, that is a good question, as I was contemplating doing the same and also paid the lower price.


I'm in same boat


----------



## Evermore

I just booked the after fireworks party and was charged the higher price. I didn't even think to ask for the lower price but now I wish I would have. They didn't ask me to cancel my prior reservation for the before fireworks party, so I'm currently sitting on both reservations on the same night and waiting to hear some reports before deciding. 

And here I was thinking we had our plans all ironed out...


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I don't care one bit about the dessert or food. That is not why I bought my dessert party. I bought it to have plaza viewing with not a lot of people. I might as well save the money and go stand with the rest of the crowd if they are going to add MORE PEOPLE IN THE PLAZA.

Everything I read about it makes it seem so wonderful and that its not crowded. Now of course Disney is absolutely money hungry and wants to push as many people as possible into it?

I will cancel my current reservation if I hear they are adding the people to the plaza that I currently am in.

They already are going to crowd up Tomorrowland terrace more.

Quite frankly, this completely dampens whatever mood I have for this dessert party now, esp in the dead heat and crowds of the summer

Its only a matter of time they do this for the rest of the parties.

What a joke. Just when I thought id have a wonderful firework experience without being on top of someone, this crap happens

Not to mention, who actually wants to eat AFTER fireworks. You want to leave from being so tired. Its just backwards


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I would assume that most people that book the after party are doing so to have better time management. Ride rides while people are staking out spots for HEA, get to the plaza 15 minutes before show time and eat while the masses leave Main Street. I don’t see them getting to the plaza area over an hour before HEA. Wouldn’t they rather be doing something else? It’s a huge waste of time to do that. Might as well just stake out a spot yourself. But even if they did arrive early, they are still selling the same amount of tickets. Some people eat very minimal amount of desserts and get to the plaza early. Same idea. 

I may switch to the after party once reports come out.


----------



## DavidNYC

zebrastreyepz said:


> According to 2 different posters in the Lines app, EVERYONE will be in the same viewing area and they are splitting up how many tickets are being sold to not overcrowd the area from the 2 parties.
> 
> They both waited for a long time to get exact confirmation.


Unless those posters are the Disney execs who created the planning, I’m taking every “confirmed” report with a grain of salt until we see what happens.  If the above is true, I could still see them using both gardens but still splitting people between them (just not necessarily strictly by which party).  I do not believe for a second they’re adding a second party and not increasing headcount.  You don’t make a change like this unless you expect an increased revenue stream out of it.


----------



## prov3v56

I just changed my dessert party reservation for June 8 from the before to the after party. When I originally booked, it was $59 a person. I was charged the extra $10 a person to change my reservation. I did not ask if they would honor the $59 price.  The CM I spoke with did not know about the after dessert party until I told her.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I think people should wait to change their reservations to the after firework one when we literally know NOTHING about it.

You can be changing your reservation to an entirely different plaza area with a less view for all we know

This won't sell out in a day. Wait till we actually know how they plan on working this


----------



## Evermore

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I think people should wait to change their reservations to the after firework one when we literally know NOTHING about it.
> 
> You can be changing your reservation to an entirely different plaza area with a less view for all we know
> 
> This won't sell out in a day. Wait till we actually know how they plan on working this



Assuming they have a cap, and that several nights in June are sold out for the before party, which might reduce the "cap space" for the after party (let's hope so at least if they're sharing space) and they are "new," and getting media attention, I wouldn't be shocked if they sell out quickly. I'm happy to have both ADRs secured while this gets figured out. No harm in calling in now. You can cancel and get a full refund anytime until 5 days before.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

DavidNYC said:


> Unless those posters are the Disney execs who created the planning, I’m taking every “confirmed” report with a grain of salt until we see what happens.  If the above is true, I could still see them using both gardens but still splitting people between them (just not necessarily strictly by which party).  I do not believe for a second they’re adding a second party and not increasing headcount.  You don’t make a change like this unless you expect an increased revenue stream out of it.



OK


----------



## SaintsManiac

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I think people should wait to change their reservations to the after firework one when we literally know NOTHING about it.
> 
> You can be changing your reservation to an entirely different plaza area with a less view for all we know
> 
> This won't sell out in a day. Wait till we actually know how they plan on working this





I'm waiting, but we are going Labor Day week and it shouldn't be crazy busy. I need to get some solid feedback first. I'm hoping EasyWDW does a review.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Good lord I am dying over this non-answer on the Parks Blog. This person should run for office!

ETA: I am not Steven lol

*Isn’t adding more people to the Plaza viewing area an issue? What about the people who are doing the dessert BEFORE the fireworks? Do they get worse standing locations because they were eating while people doing this package get in early to get a better viewing area??

Steven on May 18, 2018 at 1:36 pm*

*Hi Steven! We know that your comfort is an important element to the Fireworks Dessert Party. The Plaza Garden is a wonderful location for fireworks viewing and will continue to be a great experience for all of our Guests.

Alex Dunlap on May 18, 2018 at 5:29 pm*


----------



## Chavaleh

Yeah, I'll be watching comments here too. We booked a plaza garden viewing party for my family group of 10 in August specifically for the guaranteed good spot. That's a lot of money to spend if they end up packing us in there or later party people crowd in first. Fingers crossed that Disney knows this would make a ton of people irate and adjust their plans accordingly. We've had delightful experiences at the two parties we've been to previously and I'd hate to have it change for the worse.


----------



## disneydreamer781

TheMaxRebo said:


> I see it more as having an area to go to just relax a bit after the show and enjoy some treats vs dealing with the crowds trying to leave right after the show, etc.
> 
> But more likely they are trying to double dip on making $ off of an area they are already prepping and preparing food for



That's exactly what I was thinking. I may do this in December.


----------



## disneydreamer781

SaintsManiac said:


> Good lord I am dying over this non-answer on the Parks Blog. This person should run for office!
> 
> 
> *Isn’t adding more people to the Plaza viewing area an issue? What about the people who are doing the dessert BEFORE the fireworks? Do they get worse standing locations because they were eating while people doing this package get in early to get a better viewing area??
> 
> Steven on May 18, 2018 at 1:36 pm*
> 
> *Hi Steven! We know that your comfort is an important element to the Fireworks Dessert Party. The Plaza Garden is a wonderful location for fireworks viewing and will continue to be a great experience for all of our Guests.
> 
> Alex Dunlap on May 18, 2018 at 5:29 pm*



It could also mean that Alex may not have all the details either.


----------



## SaintsManiac

disneydreamer781 said:


> It could also mean that Alex may not have all the details either.





Of course "Alex" doesn't. You had to find humor in that reply, though.


----------



## whiporee

So here's my guess. I think this is actually more about the Terrace party than the Garden one.

The Terrace is more expensive but has worse viewing lines. They have to know this. So WDW is coming up with a way to justify the extra expense to the TTDP (I just made that up. Sorry for a new acronym). To do that, TTDP is going to allow you to get both before and after snacks. I think that's the only logistic possibility,  because I can't see WDW ushering people out of the area following the show. The price will go up a bit, but you'll get the pre-show deserts and the post-show savory things, and you'll get to watch the show while seated and the experience will feel more like a show than just some deserts and fireworks. 

Folks who go to the post-show won't be allowed into the Terrace before the show; they'll have to hang out in the Garden.  Folk who go to the pre-show won't be allowed back in after the fireworks, but they'll be allowed to hang out in the Garden. The number of tickets sold will increase, but not dramatically. 

The pre-show people will feel a little cheated because the post-show people will claim better seats. The post-show people will feel a lille cheated because the deserts will be picked over and what they'll have will feel a little like left overs, but both will make the argument that it was really about the non-crowded viewing than the food. Meanwhile, the TTDP people will feel as though they paid more but got a more complete experience. 

My guess is the CL viewing area is a thing of the soon-to-be past.

No evidence, no knowledge, nothing. But that's my guess.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

helenb said:


> That makes sense... except that a number of these parties for end of May and during June have already had early Plaza viewing sold. Did they restrict those number of tickets, or are these people just going to suffer with a more crowded viewing area?



Maybe there is a max number for the parties combined that is more than the old max for one party but noand double.  So for the parties already sold out there would be some, but not a lot, of space for the post party?

So if before they sold 100 tickets max now they will sell 140 total split between the two but for the sold out parties there is only 40 left for post party people (obviously just making up numbers)

So it will be more crowded than before, but not double


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe there is a max number for the parties combined that is more than the old max for one party but noand double.  So for the parties already sold out there would be some, but not a lot, of space for the post party?
> 
> So if before they sold 100 tickets max now they will sell 140 total split between the two but for the sold out parties there is only 40 left for post party people (obviously just making up numbers)
> 
> So it will be more crowded than before, but not double



It’s going to become people being on top of eachother if it adds more people

So the only difference between the non party and party would be that one you need to find a spot to be on top of eachother , and the other you have a nice reserved area to be on top of eachother.

Not my cup of tea. Holding judgment tilll I know more.


----------



## Ensusieasm

At best Disney World will divide equally the usual amount of tickets sold and just serve desserts twice.  But I can’t see this happening because it just doesn’t seem as profitable because they have to double the time cast members are working the event. However, even if they do it this way, it still is a huge disadvantage for those having dessert before the show because only those having dessert after the show will get first choice of space in the garden viewing area.


----------



## whiporee

Ensusieasm said:


> At best Disney World will divide equally the usual amount of tickets sold and just serve desserts twice.  But I can’t see this happening because it just doesn’t seem as profitable because they have to double the time cast members are working the event. However, even if they do it this way, it still is a huge disadvantage for those having dessert before the show because only those having dessert after the show will get first choice of space in the garden viewing area.



Only sort of. The pre-show people get a half-hour head start (745 vs 815), so they can get their deserts and head over to the Garden earlier, or at 815 at the latest if they're concerned about it. 30 minutes is a long time to eat deserts if your primary motivation is viewing seats. The post-show people are actually at the bigger theoretical disadvantage, because all of the pre-showers could be in the Garden before they're even let in, but they have human nature and gluttony working for them


----------



## G719

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe there is a max number for the parties combined that is more than the old max for one party but noand double.  So for the parties already sold out there would be some, but not a lot, of space for the post party?
> 
> So if before they sold 100 tickets max now they will sell 140 total split between the two but for the sold out parties there is only 40 left for post party people (obviously just making up numbers)
> 
> So it will be more crowded than before, but not double



What if the parties are sold out already because the max number for the pre fireworks was already reduced in advance of this new party offering?


----------



## whiporee

Didn't they reduce the price for the garden parties a while ago? I remember some people talking about getting refunds or a lesser charge after some change, but I can't find it in the thread. If they did, that would indicate they knew the experience was changing, and wanted to reflect that at least a little in the price. 

And like I said, my TTDP ressie for 7/3 showed an 815 check in as opposed to the historical 745 one. So they knew something was up.


----------



## Runnsally

Since they haven’t eaten dessert yet, post-fireworks dessert party people don’t take up quite as much space.


----------



## leiaorgana

whiporee said:


> Didn't they reduce the price for the garden parties a while ago? I remember some people talking about getting refunds or a lesser charge after some change, but I can't find it in the thread. If they did, that would indicate they knew the experience was changing, and wanted to reflect that at least a little in the price.
> 
> And like I said, my TTDP ressie for 7/3 showed an 815 check in as opposed to the historical 745 one. So they knew something was up.



They put the price up and charged people more but still had the lower price listed on the website so lots of people complained (myself included) and everyone that paid the higher price while the website was wrong were refunded the difference.

Also the 3rd/4th July fireworks are at 9:15pm this year instead 9:00pm like every other year so that’s probably why your check-in time is later. When I used to do the Terrace View Party on the 4th check-in time was 8:00pm for 9:00pm fireworks start.


----------



## whiporee

leiaorgana said:


> They put the price up and charged people more but still had the lower price listed on the website so lots of people complained (myself included) and everyone that paid the higher price while the website was wrong were refunded the difference.
> 
> Also the 3rd/4th July fireworks are at 9:15pm this year instead 9:00pm like every other year so that’s probably why your check-in time is later. When I used to do the Terrace View Party on the 4th check-in time was 8:00pm for 9:00pm fireworks start.



Ah. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I’m going November 2. HEA is scheduled for 9 and my check in for the dessert party is 7:30 pm.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just so we’re all on the same page, the ADR times for the parties 5/28+ are:

Plaza Garden - 1.5 hours before fireworks

Tomorrowland Terrace - 1 hour before fireworks

This new After Party thing - 1 hour before fireworks


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just so we’re all on the same page, the ADR times for the parties 5/28+ are:
> 
> Plaza Garden - 1.5 hours before fireworks
> 
> Tomorrowland Terrace - 1 hour before fireworks
> 
> This new After Party thing - 1 hour before fireworks



Oh boy this could be a deal breaker for me if the after party is in the same area. I have to rush and enjoy the party for ten mins before running to the garden before all the after party people go in and take the whole place up

Hoping for more news


----------



## 123SA

Are there any photos of the plaza garden crowd from a date known to be sold out?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

123SA said:


> Are there any photos of the plaza garden crowd from a date known to be sold out?



You can look at Page 1, that was sold out.  I’ve done a handful of these things and that night was the most crowded I’ve seen it.  Lots of people, but not on top of each other.  I think the photos make it look worse than it felt, from my perspective.


----------



## ArwenMarie

123SA said:


> Are there any photos of the plaza garden crowd from a date known to be sold out?



If you scroll down on this review (past the food pictures right under the map/overhead pic) there is a shot that is a good representation from the two times we did it (Easter and August)

https://**************.net/2017/09/02/review-the-happily-ever-after-dessert-party-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## mi*vida*loca

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Oh boy this could be a deal breaker for me if the after party is in the same area. I have to rush and enjoy the party for ten mins before running to the garden before all the after party people go in and take the whole place up
> 
> Hoping for more news



But this could also happen at the regular plaza viewing party. You can easily check in and skip desserts so you can go straight to the garden to watch the fireworks. Or you could eat desserts until 5 minutes before the start. If the same amount of tickets are sold it doesn't make a difference IMO.


----------



## Disney & ME

Well, I just saw all the new information on this event and lucky/unlucky me, we have the HEA Plaza viewing party booked for 5/28.  We were planning to take our time to get to the desserts because we simply wanted the less obstructed viewing area. But now, plans may have to change. At least we will get some savory options. And I guess I will bring some bags to take some cookies to eat in the Plaza Garden while waiting. 

I will try to report back as soon after the event as I can


----------



## ArwenMarie

I trust that someone was told that they are selling less tickets, but I will believe it when I see it. It doesn't make sense to me from a financial point of view.

Well, we won't have to wait long to hear the reports back. So that's good


----------



## courtney1188

123SA said:


> Are there any photos of the plaza garden crowd from a date known to be sold out?


Here now - still eating but it’s very crowded up here - curious to see how the garden area will be! I can try to upload the photo I took later - right now it’s saying the file is too large. But I’m constantly having to crush myself into the table/scoot over (and I’m average size) so people can walk around.


----------



## mom2rtk

mi*vida*loca said:


> But this could also happen at the regular plaza viewing party. You can easily check in and skip desserts so you can go straight to the garden to watch the fireworks. Or you could eat desserts until 5 minutes before the start. If the same amount of tickets are sold it doesn't make a difference IMO.


It does if you're trying to eat quickly before heading down but all the people eating later are already there. That was my plan. Not skipping desserts, but just eating a few quickly then heading down to get our spot.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I agree that it doesn't make sense to sell the same number of tickets and extend the times of the parties. That means paying CM's more money to stay longer, etc. It doesn't make financial sense IMO.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

mom2rtk said:


> It does if you're trying to eat quickly before heading down but all the people eating later are already there. That was my plan. Not skipping desserts, but just eating a few quickly then heading down to get our spot.



Looks like there's a half hour gap so that's not so bad. It still gives you time.


----------



## mom2rtk

mi*vida*loca said:


> Looks like there's a half hour gap so that's not so bad. It still gives you time.


This is Disney. People will be there before the stated check-in time.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Obviously we’re all doing lots of speculating here.  Probably worth pointing that out to those that don’t follow the thread or details of this event closely.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mom2rtk said:


> This is Disney. People will be there before the stated check-in time.



Always! They let people in before the designated time.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

mi*vida*loca said:


> Looks like there's a half hour gap so that's not so bad. It still gives you time.



Very true. I'm going to wait to read some reports and might switch to the after party. Having to stake out a spot an hour before defeats the entire purpose of paying for a dessert party!

I just wish Disney would put out more info. Is it really that hard to clarify????


----------



## zipuzee

Well fortunately our party date isn’t until mid September so I’ll have time to decide what we will do.  I like the new menu, but I booked this to avoid crowds.  Neither DH or I are patient enough to camp out an hour or more for a good view, so this is the best option for us.


----------



## maryj11

dbrad said:


> I just called and changed our reservation for the Fireworks Dessert party to the new After-Fireworks Dessert Party for June 30th.  We have a 5:30pm dinner at Ohana, so the timing works better for us.  The castmember was not able to give me any info.  We have better information in this thread.  June 30th has HEA scheduled for 9:15pm and a park close of 10:00pm.  Interestingly enough they also scheduled Disney After Hours that night starting at 10:00pm. I'm wondering how this will all work.  What time will they kick us out of Tomorrowland Terrace?  I'm assuming that Disney will give the Dessert party people enough time to cross traffic and have an actual dessert before they kick us out of the park, but I'd love a timeframe.


With the desserts being served after the party did the CM give you a time frame to arrive at the Plaza Garden?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

maryj11 said:


> With the desserts being served after the party did the CM give you a time frame to arrive at the Plaza Garden?



When I booked it earlier today I was told to check in at the Tomorrowland Terrace at 8:15pm (for a 9:15 HEA).


----------



## whiporee

SaintsManiac said:


> Always! They let people in before the designated time.



Not when there are hard tickets/extra costs involved. No one gets in early on EMM days, for example, even the people with the BOG PPOs. I think the post-show guests aren't getting in a second before 815. They may queue up, but I don't think they get past the ropes.


----------



## anneboleyn

Well, I went and booked the After Fireworks Desserts Party but did not cancel my reservation for the regular one. I get paranoid that things will sell out lol

I figured I will see how each of the parties goes for other guests and cancel the one we don’t want closer to our date, since there is a 5 day cancellation policy.

But as now, I am kind of leaning towards keeping the After Fireworks one because I like the idea of taking our time and enjoying the snacks as the mass exodus is occuring on Main St!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

whiporee said:


> Not when there are hard tickets/extra costs involved. No one gets in early on EMM days, for example, even the people with the BOG PPOs. I think the post-show guests aren't getting in a second before 815. They may queue up, but I don't think they get past the ropes.



I've read of people being allowed into dessert parties before the designated times.


----------



## Brocktoon

mi*vida*loca said:


> Very true. I'm going to wait to read some reports and might switch to the after party.
> 
> I just wish Disney would put out more info. Is it really that hard to clarify????



That's where I'm at.  My party isn't till 10/24, but based on early reports I may just switch to the after party.  The parties near Halloween may be packed though as you only have a few parties a week due to MNSSHP


----------



## SaintsManiac

whiporee said:


> Not when there are hard tickets/extra costs involved. No one gets in early on EMM days, for example, even the people with the BOG PPOs. I think the post-show guests aren't getting in a second before 815. They may queue up, but I don't think they get past the ropes.




The only way to properly execute two parties at different times is to open both gardens to them. I just can’t see one CM policing the garden entrance effectively.


----------



## maryj11

mi*vida*loca said:


> I would assume that most people that book the after party are doing so to have better time management. Ride rides while people are staking out spots for HEA, get to the plaza 15 minutes before show time and eat while the masses leave Main Street. I don’t see them getting to the plaza area over an hour before HEA. Wouldn’t they rather be doing something else? It’s a huge waste of time to do that. Might as well just stake out a spot yourself. But even if they did arrive early, they are still selling the same amount of tickets. Some people eat very minimal amount of desserts and get to the plaza early. Same idea.
> 
> I may switch to the after party once reports come out.


Hopefully they will not let the after party people in way before the ones who have reserved the before party. That wouldn't seem fair if they would get in to get the best spots. Hoping they will have a certain time to let down the ropes. Then again I bet they will so they won't have a mass of people going in all at once.


----------



## maryj11

GADisneyDad14 said:


> When I booked it earlier today I was told to check in at the Tomorrowland Terrace at 8:15pm (for a 9:15 HEA).


So then you will be able to go into the Plaza Garden before the ones having their desserts at the before party? 
Maybe we will switch to the after party lol


----------



## GADisneyDad14

maryj11 said:


> So then you will be able to go into the Plaza Garden before the ones having their desserts at the before party?



Presumably.  But the Plaza Garden folks would have already been at their party for 30 mins at that point (assuming they go at 7:45pm when it officially opens).


----------



## maryj11

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Presumably.  But the Plaza Garden folks would have already been at their party for 30 mins at that point (assuming they go at 7:45pm when it officially opens).


I guess we will see how it goes and maybe switch to the after party.


----------



## FastPasser.

GADisneyDad14 said:


> When I booked it earlier today I was told to check in at the Tomorrowland Terrace at 8:15pm (for a 9:15 HEA).


That's what the party's web-page on the HUB says as well.

_"After reconfirming the fireworks show time, please arrive at *Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant* for check-in 60 minutes prior."

"*As show time nears*, Cast Members will escort you to a prime standing area in the Plaza Garden for priority viewing of the nighttime fireworks spectacular." _



mi*vida*loca said:


> I've read of people being allowed into dessert parties before the designated times.


That's absolutely correct for the FEA and SW parties, however I don't know what they do at the MK party. Usually Guests may enter the SW and FEA parties 15 minutes before the advertised start time.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

mi*vida*loca said:


> But this could also happen at the regular plaza viewing party. You can easily check in and skip desserts so you can go straight to the garden to watch the fireworks. Or you could eat desserts until 5 minutes before the start. If the same amount of tickets are sold it doesn't make a difference IMO.



This is true, but just imagine an entire new group doing that at the same time now. 

Madness


----------



## SaintsManiac

mi*vida*loca said:


> I've read of people being allowed into dessert parties before the designated times.




We checked in early both times we did the HEA party.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

GADisneyDad14 said:


> When I booked it earlier today I was told to check in at the Tomorrowland Terrace at 8:15pm (for a 9:15 HEA).



I have a 7:45 show up time for 9:15 HEA in August for plaza


----------



## GADisneyDad14

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I have a 7:45 show up time for 9:15 HEA in August for plaza



That is correct.  The Plaza Garden version of the party has an arrival time 1.5 hours before HEA time.  That is different than the Tomorrowland Terrace version (one hour before HEA) and now this new party (also one hour before HEA).


----------



## mara512

OK Silly question.....I am not seeing this under dining reservations and when I search nothing comes up.  How do I find it??


----------



## DWeav

Man, I thought I had anxiety issues...you people need to relax until you see/hear how it goes.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mara512 said:


> OK Silly question.....I am not seeing this under dining reservations and when I search nothing comes up.  How do I find it??



Not a silly question... it was just announced today.  It’s not on Disney’s website yet.


----------



## whirlthepearl

I booked the OG garden view dessert party for my parents and kids on 6/2. I just checked and it still has availability. My kids are too young to stay even later getting hopped up on sugar, lol. I'm going to send them regardless and if it's a mess, I'll go complain at guest services the next day. 

For those like me who don't know the layout...is there another garden area that can be blocked off for this? Is it currently just open to non-upcharge paying folks?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

whirlthepearl said:


> For those like me who don't know the layout...is there another garden area that can be blocked off for this? Is it currently just open to non-upcharge paying folks?



There are two Plaza Garden areas that are virtually identical, just on opposite sides of the Hub.  

The Plaza Garden East (right side) is used for the current Plaza Garden Viewing Dessert Party.  

The Plaza Garden West (left side) is mostly open to anyone with a small portion currently being used for the paid CL Extra FP/Nighttime Viewing trial program that is  underway at the moment.


----------



## Cluelyss

helenb said:


> A_ccording to 2 different posters in the Lines app, EVERYONE will be in the same viewing area and they are splitting up how many tickets are being sold to not overcrowd the area from the 2 parties.
> They both waited for a long time to get exact confirmation._
> 
> That makes sense... except that a number of these parties for end of May and during June have already had early Plaza viewing sold. Did they restrict those number of tickets, or are these people just going to suffer with a more crowded viewing area?


So for anyone else attending in June, you may remember the frustration we faced waited for them to open up dates beyond 5/27, which didn’t happen until 3/30. Pure speculation on my part, but given that they obviously had this new party in the works (which starts 5/28, coincidentally), I’m thinking they likely reduced the number of reservations for the “original” garden viewing to leave a potion for this “new” garden viewing. Whether it’s 50/50 or they ended up adding some increased capacity remains to be seen. But I think it’s very unlikely the headcount will be doubled. They were planning for this when the dates for 5/28 and beyond were opened and it was certainly the reason for the delay in availability. While the new menu is appealing, Disney knows most of us are paying for the view, and if they compromise that too much, they won’t sell these events at all.


----------



## Cluelyss

mara512 said:


> OK Silly question.....I am not seeing this under dining reservations and when I search nothing comes up.  How do I find it??


It can be booked over the phone currently; online booking opens 5/24.


----------



## mara512

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Not a silly question... it was just announced today.  It’s not on Disney’s website yet.




Phew thank you.  I thought maybe I was losing it


----------



## whiporee

SaintsManiac said:


> We checked in early both times we did the HEA party.



I understand that, but your being let in early wasn't denigrating someone else's paid experience. If they let the post-show people in early, it works against the pre-show people, just like letting the BOG PPOs in line early would take away from the EMM guests. 

I think everyone mingles in the Garden, and wristbands are checked at the Terrace "door."


----------



## HappyGrape

will the original party get the new menu too I wonder?


----------



## Lsdolphin

mi*vida*loca said:


> I would assume that most people that book the after party are doing so to have better time management. Ride rides while people are staking out spots for HEA, get to the plaza 15 minutes before show time and eat while the masses leave Main Street. I don’t see them getting to the plaza area over an hour before HEA. Wouldn’t they rather be doing something else? It’s a huge waste of time to do that. Might as well just stake out a spot yourself. But even if they did arrive early, they are still selling the same amount of tickets. Some people eat very minimal amount of desserts and get to the plaza early. Same idea.
> 
> I may switch to the after party once reports come out.




I think you are right...I think there is time to go to earlier party and still arrive at Plaza Garden before most of the After Fireworks Party guests.


----------



## Lsdolphin

HappyGrape said:


> will the original party get the new menu too I wonder?





Yes


----------



## ChimCher-ee

No matter what, this changes the experience I thought I signed up for. I'm not a big fireworks fan because of the stress of finding a spot and dealing with the crowd afterwards. Usually, DD and I watch the fireworks from BTMRR or Splash! 

But I AM a fan of desserts, and I'm going to be staying at the Contemporary for two nights, so ... after reading reviews about how pleasant it is to eat sweet treats and then stroll over to a reserved area that's relatively stress free, I reserved the party. I figured, show up during a window of time, eat at a reasonable pace, watch the show, then hang out and walk back to the resort after the crowds thin.

Now I'm going to feel pressure to arrive at 7:45 on the dot so I can eat in 15 minutes so I can get over to the area before they let in the crowd showing up for the after party, only to be ushered out right after. And I don't want to reserve the after party instead because I foresee a mass of people jamming up the tables all at once because the whole group will be heading over at the same time.

I'm disappointed because I definitely see this as a cash grab, Disney doubling their take while offering two only slightly less attractive events instead of one really nice one.

But not incredibly disappointed because I've never done it before, and I don't NEED to do it now. I guess like the rest of you, I'll wait to read people's experiences before July.


----------



## FastPasser.

Why would Disney incur the expense of putting on a second party if they're selling the same number of tickets? What's in it for them? And why would they squeeze everyone into the East Plaza while the West Plaza is only partially full?



DWeav said:


> ...you people need to relax until you see/hear how it goes.


My favorite post.


----------



## jimim

wow. so much the sky is falling.  let's just see how it pans out the first few times then start to worry or change plans or cx.  people are jumping ship already and there are no solid solid real live facts yet.

you guys are so ahead of the curve here anyway so i'm sure if you have to change after they start it will be fine.


----------



## Runnsally

Not to worry. The new addition is actually a desert party. The viewing area is in front of The Magic Carpets of Aladdin.


----------



## mom2rtk

FastPasser. said:


> Why would Disney incur the expense of putting on a second party if they're selling the same number of tickets? What's in it for them? And why would they squeeze everyone into the East Plaza while the West Plaza is only partially full?


Because escorting that group across Main Street in the post fireworks traffic would be like a big game of Frogger?


----------



## FastPasser.

mom2rtk said:


> Because escorting that group across Main Street in the post fireworks traffic would be like a big game of Frogger?


Not a problem. People wondered the same thing about the FEA party. How will they ever escort 130 people upstream from the party area to Norway while the promenade is packed with people heading in the opposite direction after Illuminations. Especially during the F&WF and Christmas, but it's done on a regular basis. I have the bruises to prove it, just kidding. It's well executed and goes very smoothly.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

The original party I have booked is on an extra magic hour night till 1am.

I wonder how the after party works when there’s extra magic hours and the park is supposed to be closed to non on site guests


----------



## G719

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> The original party I have booked is on an extra magic hour night till 1am.
> 
> I wonder how the after party works when there’s extra magic hours and the park is supposed to be closed to non on site guests


The park isn't closed to offsite guests for evening extra magic hours.  Magicbands are scanned at rides and they can't go on rides but they aren't chased out of the park.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

G719 said:


> The park isn't closed to offsite guests for evening extra magic hours.  Magicbands are scanned at rides and they can't go on rides but they aren't chased out of the park.



Never knew that. Thanks


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mom2rtk said:


> I just can't imagine the logistics of moving a big group of people across Main Street in that mess.


This was my first thought!!  



FastPasser. said:


> Because I'm at 100, usually more, dessert/dinner parties a year at all four parks, I believe I have a sense as to what makes for a successful and enjoyable event.


I would only add that this is obviously subjective.  They sell these things out, so enough people are satisfied, of course.  But for my taste, the SW dessert party is way too crowded now -- I won't do it again without major changes.  The Plaza Garden viewing seems to have a comfortable number of people -- at least so far.  Frozen dessert party is excellent that way.

Disney will always manage to sell these things out -- it will be "successful" for Disney -- they'll tweak if they need to.  Doesn't mean their idea of "not too crowded" for any given party will fit mine, for instance.



mom2rtk said:


> I don't care one whit about the menu. I booked this for the less packed in fireworks viewing. More people in that area = less value for me.
> 
> Anxiously waiting for details.


Ditto.



DWeav said:


> Man, I thought I had anxiety issues...you people need to relax until you see/hear how it goes.


Agreed.  HOWEVER... it's absolutely ridiculous that Disney doesn't release more details when they put out a new offer.  But alas, their experience is that people will book it REGARDLESS, so who cares, I guess??  Still seems like a terrible way for a business to serve its customers.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Even walking down from the Terrace to the Plaza Garden East before the fireworks takes some determined walking. I can’t imagine how they would get people back across from the Plaza Garden West, crossing that flow of traffic out of the Hub following the show. 

There is room in the Plaza Garden East for more people, at least at the two parties we went to. I can totally see how someone said, hmm, let’s fill up those spots. The limiting reagant seems to be the space on the Terrace for dessert. So I can see how this plan was created 

The question is how that affects the experience of everyone in the Garden 

As far as saying why are people worrying so much, I have $276 locked up in this party for our trip in August. You bet I want to know if it’s going to be the same experience as we have had previously!


----------



## Ariel Wanna-be

DWeav said:


> Man, I thought I had anxiety issues...you people need to relax until you see/hear how it goes.



Lol - but this is the DIS...that's kind of our thang.


----------



## Ariel Wanna-be

The monetizing of every square millimeter of DW is getting old.  

This is what I picture in my head: Disney has a team of pencil-behind-the-ear bean-counters monitoring social media, and when there are too many posts like, "we just love how uncrowded the Garden Party is!" some sort of screeching, flashing, alarm goes off.  All of the bean-counters swarm to a centralized situation room, whip out their calculators, and begin trying to figure out how they can capitalize on all that extra space.  

At some point, you just have to marvel at the audacity.


----------



## FastPasser.

ArwenMarie said:


> Even walking down from the Terrace to the Plaza Garden East before the fireworks takes some determined walking. I can’t imagine how they would get people back across from the Plaza Garden West, crossing that flow of traffic out of the Hub following the show


But maybe it'll be from Plaza Garden East.


----------



## AColeman

I just went ahead and called to change our reservation from the regular party, to the after party. We have reservations at CRT at 5:30 this day, so at least the after party will give us some time to digest our supper before even attempting snacks from the party. So, in that respect, it does work out better for my family and our particular schedule. The CM I spoke with still doesn't know anything on location besides "the plaza garden"...Sorry guys, I tried! LOL. But, we will be among some of the first few nights of this (We're going on June 7th), so at least I can come back soon and tell you guys how it all worked out.


----------



## dbrad

maryj11 said:


> With the desserts being served after the party did the CM give you a time frame to arrive at the Plaza Garden?


On the reservation it says check in starts at 8:15pm.  Seemed a little early to me.


----------



## scottishgirl1

dbrad said:


> On the reservation it says check in starts at 8:15pm.  Seemed a little early to me.



I agree with this, i was going to go ahead and change mine to the after party but i dont fancy spending an hour there first and then if Once Upon a Time is on after the fireworks would we miss that because we are eating desserts? I am kind of torn though as I wont enjoy my desserts if I think the area is filling up with the other party!!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

scottishgirl1 said:


> I agree with this, i was going to go ahead and change mine to the after party but i dont fancy spending an hour there first and then if Once Upon a Time is on after the fireworks would we miss that because we are eating desserts? I am kind of torn though as I wont enjoy my desserts if I think the area is filling up with the other party!!



Same here. I am going to wait and see how the party goes or get more feedback before I would switch. You are right in the fact that I would be worrying about the entire other group getting there before I do. 

Reality is, I don't really care about the dessert, I just want a nice spot that I don't need to rush too.. But in the end I AM paying the money so I might as well try and relax for a minute and enjoy a tasty treat.

Hopefully it all works out though. I am sure Disney knows what they are doing with this, as they are usually pretty good about these kinda things

I am still stressing about if they will let more people into the AFTER HOURS event I also paid for lol 

No more stress. I will wait and see


----------



## SaintsManiac

If we decide to keep the party it will only be the original "before" one. I thought about doing the after event, but usually we are ready to jam after the fireworks. 

What's funny is my daughter declared that she doesn't care if we cancel since we've "been there, done that." I guess that means I'm off the hook lol!


----------



## closetmickey

GADisneyDad14 said:


> That’s interesting. That thought had crossed my mind too.  Lower the headcount for the regular party that eats pre fireworks.  Add this late party that eats post fireworks.  Blend the two together in the Plaza Garden.  Perhaps more appealing to different scheduling types.


1 hour seems like an awfully long time to have to have to sit around and wait for paid Firework viewing!


----------



## SG131

I wanted to book a dessert party for December, now I’m really torn between the before and after party. After sounds nice because it won’t be so close to dinner and I won’t be rushing through the desserts, but it’s hard to decide. Luckily I have a couple weeks until I can book so I can see the feedback from the after party.


----------



## whiporee

closetmickey said:


> 1 hour seems like an awfully long time to have to have to sit around and wait for paid Firework viewing!



You don’t have to get there that early, and I’m confident there will be good sight lines available up until a few minutes before the show and even after it starts. They won’t be the very best seats, but they’ll be better than what you’d be able to get without camping out.  And if it’s going to be crowded, getting there will only give you a closer spot in the crowd.


----------



## courtney1188

Have they recently increased the number of tickets they sell for the existing parties? Wondering because we went to the dessert party last night, and I found the reserved garden area to be more crowded than the non-reserved area in front of Casey’s was the weekend before!


----------



## FastPasser.

Runnsally said:


> Not to worry. The new addition is actually a desert party. The viewing area is in front of The Magic Carpets of Aladdin.


I spend a fair amount of time in front of this sign and many people have asked, what is a Desert party? Almost all of them were serious.


----------



## AColeman

I've received the following in response to an email inquiry I sent yesterday. 

"Good morning, Team! 

 I have an inquiry that I am quite concerned about. I read an article this morning showing the new "After Fireworks" party for HEA that stated that guests for this party will be in the Garden View area of the Terrace. 

 I have booked a regular dessert party for a party of 4, mainly for the advantage of not having to fight the crowds for a good viewing of HEA while we are there. 

 I would like to find out if this new "after fireworks" party is going to allow guests into the SAME garden area as those of us who have already paid to have a comfortable viewing of the evening's show? 

 If the new party is going to be allowing even more guests into the same exact area that I am paying a premium to be in, then I will need to reconsider if it is worth the money that I've paid as it will no longer be as much of an advantage to myself and my family. 

 Thanks so much for you time."

------------------------------------

"Dear Amber, 

 Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!  We are excited to hear about your upcoming visit with us! You will have an excellent view of the fireworks. Everyone is not allowed into the same area, at the same period of time. The event itself has an allotment of people who are permitted to attend the event. 

 If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email or by calling us at 407-939-1947 and we will be more than happy to assist you further. 

 I hope that you have a Magical Evening! 

 Sincerely, 
Spruce Hinkley 
eCommerce Sales and Service Team"






I'm not sure that I read that as 'everyone is not allowed into the same viewing area' as much as the dessert area...but, I suppose we'll see.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

AColeman said:


> I've received the following in response to an email inquiry I sent yesterday.
> 
> "Good morning, Team!
> 
> I have an inquiry that I am quite concerned about. I read an article this morning showing the new "After Fireworks" party for HEA that stated that guests for this party will be in the Garden View area of the Terrace.
> 
> I have booked a regular dessert party for a party of 4, mainly for the advantage of not having to fight the crowds for a good viewing of HEA while we are there.
> 
> I would like to find out if this new "after fireworks" party is going to allow guests into the SAME garden area as those of us who have already paid to have a comfortable viewing of the evening's show?
> 
> If the new party is going to be allowing even more guests into the same exact area that I am paying a premium to be in, then I will need to reconsider if it is worth the money that I've paid as it will no longer be as much of an advantage to myself and my family.
> 
> Thanks so much for you time."
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> "Dear Amber,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!  We are excited to hear about your upcoming visit with us! You will have an excellent view of the fireworks. Everyone is not allowed into the same area, at the same period of time. The event itself has an allotment of people who are permitted to attend the event.
> 
> If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email or by calling us at 407-939-1947 and we will be more than happy to assist you further.
> 
> I hope that you have a Magical Evening!
> 
> Sincerely,
> Spruce Hinkley
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that I read that as 'everyone is not allowed into the same viewing area' as much as the dessert area...but, I suppose we'll see.




Key Part: “ everyone is not allowed into the same area , at the same time “

The at the same time basically says “ yes it’s all in the same area but your all going in at different times “

That’s how I take it


----------



## Ariel Wanna-be

AColeman said:


> I've received the following in response to an email inquiry I sent yesterday.
> 
> "Good morning, Team!
> 
> I have an inquiry that I am quite concerned about. I read an article this morning showing the new "After Fireworks" party for HEA that stated that guests for this party will be in the Garden View area of the Terrace.
> 
> I have booked a regular dessert party for a party of 4, mainly for the advantage of not having to fight the crowds for a good viewing of HEA while we are there.
> 
> I would like to find out if this new "after fireworks" party is going to allow guests into the SAME garden area as those of us who have already paid to have a comfortable viewing of the evening's show?
> 
> If the new party is going to be allowing even more guests into the same exact area that I am paying a premium to be in, then I will need to reconsider if it is worth the money that I've paid as it will no longer be as much of an advantage to myself and my family.
> 
> Thanks so much for you time."
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> "Dear Amber,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!  We are excited to hear about your upcoming visit with us! You will have an excellent view of the fireworks. Everyone is not allowed into the same area, at the same period of time. The event itself has an allotment of people who are permitted to attend the event.
> 
> If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email or by calling us at 407-939-1947 and we will be more than happy to assist you further.
> 
> I hope that you have a Magical Evening!
> 
> Sincerely,
> Spruce Hinkley
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team"



Sheesh, it's like trying to nail Jello to the wall.  Why not just come out and say "Don't worry, Before and After guests will utilize different gardens", or "The number of people allowed in the East Garden before the fireworks will remain the same", or some other not-open-for-interpretation answer?

By sticking that "at the same time" at the end of a pretty definite answer, they've left things unclear.  It sounds as if everyone will be allowed into the same area, just not at the same time.  Which, of course, leads to the question of when _else _people would be allowed in the garden, if not before the fireworks?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Ariel Wanna-be said:


> Sheesh, it's like trying to nail Jello to the wall.  Why not just come out and say "Don't worry, Before and After guests will utilize different gardens", or "The number of people allowed in the East Garden before the fireworks will remain the same", or some other not-open-for-interpretation answer?
> 
> By sticking that "at the same time" at the end of a pretty definite answer, they've left things unclear.  It sounds as if everyone will be allowed into the same area, just not at the same time.  Which, of course, leads to the question of when _else _people would be allowed in the garden, if not before the fireworks?



It’s probably cause the person who answered the email doesn’t really know anything to begin with and had to come up with a nice little response


----------



## MinnieMSue

It seems they are well versed in the art of the vague replies!


----------



## Meglen

The only reason I booked this party was for the open feeling for the viewing of the fireworks. I really hope they reply with a real answer soon so I can cancel if needed


----------



## Runnsally

Ariel Wanna-be said:


> Sheesh, it's like trying to nail Jello to the wall.  Why not just come out and say "Don't worry, Before and After guests will utilize different gardens", or "The number of people allowed in the East Garden before the fireworks will remain the same", or some other not-open-for-interpretation answer?
> 
> By sticking that "at the same time" at the end of a pretty definite answer, they've left things unclear.  It sounds as if everyone will be allowed into the same area, just not at the same time.  Which, of course, leads to the question of when _else _people would be allowed in the garden, if not before the fireworks?


Only the after fireworks party gets jello nailed to the wall.  The before folks get regular jello.


----------



## anneboleyn

MinnieMSue said:


> It seems they are well versed in the art of the vague replies!



Yup! If “saying a whole lot of nothing” was an Olympic sport, Disney would have the gold.


----------



## Ariel Wanna-be

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> It’s probably cause the person who answered the email doesn’t really know anything to begin with and had to come up with a nice little response



Exactly, which is the root of the problem.  It seems like the customer service CMs, who should be the in the very first layer of guest communications, seldom are told details of new programs/policies.  Basically - the ones who should have all the answers have none.


----------



## maryj11

AColeman said:


> I've received the following in response to an email inquiry I sent yesterday.
> 
> "Good morning, Team!
> 
> I have an inquiry that I am quite concerned about. I read an article this morning showing the new "After Fireworks" party for HEA that stated that guests for this party will be in the Garden View area of the Terrace.
> 
> I have booked a regular dessert party for a party of 4, mainly for the advantage of not having to fight the crowds for a good viewing of HEA while we are there.
> 
> I would like to find out if this new "after fireworks" party is going to allow guests into the SAME garden area as those of us who have already paid to have a comfortable viewing of the evening's show?
> 
> If the new party is going to be allowing even more guests into the same exact area that I am paying a premium to be in, then I will need to reconsider if it is worth the money that I've paid as it will no longer be as much of an advantage to myself and my family.
> 
> Thanks so much for you time."
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> "Dear Amber,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!  We are excited to hear about your upcoming visit with us! You will have an excellent view of the fireworks. Everyone is not allowed into the same area, at the same period of time. The event itself has an allotment of people who are permitted to attend the event.
> 
> If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email or by calling us at 407-939-1947 and we will be more than happy to assist you further.
> 
> I hope that you have a Magical Evening!
> 
> Sincerely,
> Spruce Hinkley
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that I read that as 'everyone is not allowed into the same viewing area' as much as the dessert area...but, I suppose we'll see.


Yes the answer is a little confusing. They will have to all be in the viewing area at the same time unless they have two fireworks shows.


----------



## bethbuchall

I'll keep my eye out for reviews, but for now, I think I'm happy to keep the Garden View party that I've booked.


----------



## mom2rtk

maryj11 said:


> Yes the answer is a little confusing. They will have to all be in the viewing area at the same time unless they have two fireworks shows.


No. If fireworks are at 9:15, the "after party" folks are allowed in at 8:15. The before fireworks people are allowed in when they're done eating. See? Not at the same time.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

mom2rtk said:


> No. If fireworks are at 9:15, the "after party" folks are allowed in at 8:15. The before fireworks people are allowed in when they're done eating. See? Not at the same time.



Lol exactly which would mean we gotta rush and eat our stuff in 15 mins to walk there before they get let in lol 

AND if they let people in slightly early, that’s gonna cause some fights between parties. I can totally see it lol

Again though, we don’t know enough


----------



## Meglen

They just need to split the gardens per party and be done with it. No one will pay the price they are asking once bad press happens if the 1 garden is packed and you still have to.wait an hour.


----------



## Disney & ME

jimim said:


> wow. so much the sky is falling.  let's just see how it pans out the first few times then start to worry or change plans or cx.  people are jumping ship already and there are no solid solid real live facts yet.
> 
> you guys are so ahead of the curve here anyway so i'm sure if you have to change after they start it will be fine.


Except that those of us who booked for the first parties have no experience to base it on. We booked this party based on our previous bad experience with HEA with a one hour wait and a good experience with the dessert party. We have paid in good faith and now 9 days before are being thrown a curve ball. I plan way in advance and find this change annoying.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

I can’t believe they just sprung this after fireworks dessert party on us. Why couldn’t they just explain where each party will be situated? It will relieve all the angst that has been festering.


----------



## nurseholly

maybe I'm crazy but is it a possibility that the original party will be in the west plaza while the after party will be in the east?  This avoids the "frogger situation"  Of course that is pure speculation but it would make sense.  And it would still be true that everyone is watching from the plaza


----------



## SaintsManiac

nurseholly said:


> maybe I'm crazy but is it a possibility that the original party will be in the west plaza while the after party will be in the east?  This avoids the "frogger situation"  Of course that is pure speculation but it would make sense.  And it would still be true that everyone is watching from the plaza



I really hope this is what happens.


----------



## Nancyg56

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Lol exactly which would mean we gotta rush and eat our stuff in 15 mins to walk there before they get let in lol
> 
> AND if they let people in slightly early, that’s gonna cause some fights between parties. I can totally see it lol
> 
> Again though, we don’t know enough



It would cause issues, and it really does not matter who bought what tickets first. Everyone there would have purchased a ticket, either before or after fireworks, but a ticket still and have purchased the right to enter for a decent view. There should not be a pecking order of who goes in first, pre-show or post-show, because that means the after show folks are "second string." 

What Disney needs to so is be sure that they use both gardens so everyone who purchases their dessert tickets are included in a nice view whithour having to be concerned the pre or post folks are beating them to the punch. 

I had decided the preshow dessert party would not work for my crew, however the post show might. Just as those who had purchased tix to the dessert party already have concerns that the new interlopers would be snapping up their spots while they are trying to wolf down desserts before hopping over to the viewing area, I would be doing the same thing: but in reverse. Bouncing up and down waiting to be granted entrance while I watched all the spaces filling up before me and trying to figure out how My three shorties would manage to see, all the while resenting the money 7 people cost for tickets.


----------



## FastPasser.

nurseholly said:


> maybe I'm crazy but is it a possibility that the original party will be in the west plaza while the after party will be in the east?  This avoids the "frogger situation"  Of course that is pure speculation but it would make sense.


I don't think you're crazy and to me, it also makes the most sense. For crowd control reasons and to keep things simple, it's the easiest and obvious thing for Disney to do. We will know by the 28th.


----------



## mom2rtk

I wonder why Disney won't just offer a straight up answer when asked about this directly.


----------



## jimim

mom2rtk said:


> I wonder why Disney won't just offer a straight up answer when asked about this directly.



because the phone people are useless in general.


----------



## mom2rtk

jimim said:


> because the phone people are useless in general.


My comment was in relation to the email response posted above, but the response would probably still stand.

I feel bad for the people going that first night. We at least have about a week to change our plans around based on a few nights of reports.


----------



## SaintsManiac

jimim said:


> because the phone people are useless in general.





I feel bad for the phone CMs. They are always so very kind, but no one gives them the proper information to really help anyone.


----------



## jimim

mom2rtk said:


> My comment was in relation to the email response posted above, but the response would probably still stand.
> 
> I feel bad for the people going that first night. We at least have about a week to change our plans around based on a few nights of reports.



my bad.  ya my comment stands for the email response also.  lol

with phone conversations I hope for the best but expect the worse.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I'm starting to believe they will utilize both sides of the Plaza. They can sell more tickets by using an entire new side of the plaza rather than selling a fraction of that to cram more people into the one side already used.


----------



## jimim

SaintsManiac said:


> I feel bad for the phone CMs. They are always so very kind, but no one gives them the proper information to really help anyone.




oh ya they r very nice.  always nice.

but it's like anything else facts are more imp than a smile or a have a magical day. i would rather someone not give me all the warm and fuzzies and provide me with facts.


----------



## jimim

mi*vida*loca said:


> I'm starting to believe they will utilize both sides of the Plaza. They can sell more tickets by using an entire new side of the plaza rather than selling a fraction of that to cram more people into the one side already used.



i'm going with this.  the other side is barely used right?  just for the buy extra fast pass people right?


----------



## mi*vida*loca

SaintsManiac said:


> I feel bad for the phone CMs. They are always so very kind, but no one gives them the proper information to really help anyone.



This happens at my job. And it's healthcare. The people who work in the call center are always the last ones to know anything.


----------



## Rickat96

Did the Garden view several times-well worth in my opinion.


----------



## Nancyg56

mi*vida*loca said:


> This happens at my job. And it's healthcare. The people who work in the call center are always the last ones to know anything.



It does not need to be this way, so I refuse to give the Disney management team any excuses. I spent ten years in a call center taking work outsourced from large companies. We worked very hard to share information with reps, and frankly the decision not to do so is either negligent or lazy on managements part. We were in reality a third party, and as a QA analyst I held the company itself accountable if we were not kept updated. My records were accurate in regards to information shared with us, as well as how we then shared it with our reps, and in this day with technology as it is, I feel it is inexcusable for the WDW call center to be so underinformed. 

I take detailed notes when I make calls, and should there be an occasion where I was provided information that in turn led to a large loss of value for an experience I had paid for, I would make sure it was addressed. 

How can your company, with the checks and balances that shoudl be in place, allow representative to be underinformed? My gosh, on our health care projects we not only monitored ourselves, we were monitored by our clients, as well as an outside agency to be sure our error rate (all centers in the network of that insurance provider) were within a very small error rate. As a TPA, our error rate was the least with the exception of the center in Manila. Their error rate was almost non existant.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Nancyg56 said:


> It does not need to be this way, so I refuse to give the Disney management team any excuses. I spent ten years in a call center taking work outsourced from large companies. We worked very hard to share information with reps, and frankly the decision not to do so is either negligent or lazy on managements part. We were in reality a third party, and as a QA analyst I held the company itself accountable if we were not kept updated. My records were accurate in regards to information shared with us, as well as how we then shared it with our reps, and in this day with technology as it is, I feel it is inexcusable for the WDW call center to be so underinformed.
> 
> I take detailed notes when I make calls, and should there be an occasion where I was provided information that in turn led to a large loss of value for an experience I had paid for, I would make sure it was addressed.
> 
> How can your company, with the checks and balances that shoudl be in place, allow representative to be underinformed? My gosh, on our health care projects we not only monitored ourselves, we were monitored by our clients, as well as an outside agency to be sure our error rate (all centers in the network of that insurance provider) were within a very small error rate. As a TPA, our error rate was the least with the exception of the center in Manila. Their error rate was almost non existant.



I agree. It's crap and no excuse for it. A simple email with some info can make all the difference.


----------



## maryj11

mi*vida*loca said:


> I'm starting to believe they will utilize both sides of the Plaza. They can sell more tickets by using an entire new side of the plaza rather than selling a fraction of that to cram more people into the one side already used.


I was thinking they already had both sides used by the party. Guess I'm wrong. So is the other side used for just anyone who gets there early to save a spot? If that is the case I'm betting they are using both sides for the before and after party.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

maryj11 said:


> I was thinking they already had both sides used by the party. Guess I'm wrong. So is the other side used for just anyone who gets there early to save a spot? If that is the case I'm betting they are using both sides for the before and after party.



The other side is being used for the CL FP+ folks.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

maryj11 said:


> I was thinking they already had both sides used by the party. Guess I'm wrong. So is the other side used for just anyone who gets there early to save a spot? If that is the case I'm betting they are using both sides for the before and after party.



The entire Plaza Garden East (purple outline) is used for the current Dessert Party.  The Plaza Garden West (orange outline) is currently open to anyone with the exception of a small roped off portion of the garden that is currently used as the viewing area associated with the CL trial Extra FP/nighttime viewing offering.


----------



## Nancyg56

mi*vida*loca said:


> I agree. It's crap and no excuse for it. A simple email with some info can make all the difference.



Exactly.  From a mindset of first call resolution, this Disney policy of cat and mouse with information has always made me crazy. How much does this nonsense cost when guests will typically call at least three times to see if they can get a two out of three answer for any given question? Ridiculous and I would fire anyone in operations who was involved in allowing this to continue.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Ariel Wanna-be said:


> The monetizing of every square millimeter of DW is getting old.


Side note -- new motto: "Disney Parks: Monetizing every square millimeter".  I like it.   



mi*vida*loca said:


> I agree. It's crap and no excuse for it. A simple email with some info can make all the difference.


I would go one further and say it should be in the announcement, and appear on the website clearly delineated at that time.  But that's not how Disney rolls...


----------



## mom2rtk

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Side note -- new motto: "Disney Parks: Monetizing every square millimeter".  I like it.


I think that just might catch on.


----------



## maryj11

Nancyg56 said:


> Exactly.  From a mindset of first call resolution, this Disney policy of cat and mouse with information has always made me crazy. How much does this nonsense cost when guests will typically call at least three times to see if they can get a two out of three answer for any given question? Ridiculous and I would fire anyone in operations who was involved in allowing this to continue.


It is frustrating that they withhold information and every CM says something different. It makes it so hard for us to plan our trips.  It's a guessing game with them.


----------



## Meglen

Is this after party already able to be booked? I checked the night we have our regular dessert party and I do not see it as an option. It is a EMH night so maybe... it wont be that night?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Meglen said:


> Is this after party already able to be booked? I checked the night we have our regular dessert party and I do not see it as an option. It is a EMH night so maybe... it wont be that night?



Yes, it is bookable for dates 5/28+, but you need to call....407-WDW-DINE

One article indicated online booking would be available starting 5/24.  It is currently not listed anywhere on Disney's website.


----------



## ArwenMarie

I hope they post it soon online. If it is the same garden, we will probably switch to the after-party


----------



## SL6827

Will there be anywhere to watch the fireworks in front of the castle for free in the future?  Makes me wonder.


----------



## maryj11

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The entire Plaza Garden East (purple outline) is used for the current Dessert Party.  The Plaza Garden West (orange outline) is currently open to anyone with the exception of a small roped off portion of the garden that is currently used as the viewing area associated with the CL trial Extra FP/nighttime viewing offering.
> 
> View attachment 323684


Thank you for the map! So if they cancel the CL FP viewing we may find out if they are using that area for one of the parties. Unless they are going to share with CL FP.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

mom2rtk said:


> I wonder why Disney won't just offer a straight up answer when asked about this directly.


Whenever anyone won't do this it is because they know the answer will upset folks...at least in my experience.

If they straight up said, "Everyone will be in the same Garden," some people would likely cancel.


----------



## whiporee

SL6827 said:


> Will there be anywhere to watch the fireworks in front of the castle for free in the future?  Makes me wonder.



All of Main Street. The street around the hub. Just not the gardens.


----------



## 123SA

When I did the Plaza Garden Party last August, there was a ton of space.  I have no idea whether or not it was a sold out night.

Maybe what's going on, is that this dessert party is being turned into the Star Wars dessert party set up.  At that party, you are taken to a designated space, but it is not at all spacious.  There is enough room for every one to stand, but no laying down or sitting down, no kids getting out of strollers.  I was fine with this set up because of what I get out of it...instead of spending over an hour in the heat trying to stake a spot in shoulder to shoulder people, with people pushing in constantly, I was inside with AC having a few snacks and then led out to an area with a good view where everyone fit without pushing and shoving.

Based on my experience last summer, they could easily double the number in that plaza Garden if everyone stood.   If I had never been to the party, I would be pleased with this...snacks, less heat, a designated spot where I don't have to deal with people pushing me.  The problem is, I bought tickets expecting the same experience I had last year.  I guess I don't think it is okay to sell me the same tickets for the same advertised experience and yet change the experience significantly (of course, we don't know yet if the experience is at all changed).  If they double the number of guests, it seems a bit like a bait and switch.


----------



## nurseholly

123SA said:


> When I did the Plaza Garden Party last August, there was a ton of space.  I have no idea whether or not it was a sold out night.
> 
> Maybe what's going on, is that this dessert party is being turned into the Star Wars dessert party set up.  At that party, you are taken to a designated space, but it is not at all spacious.  There is enough room for every one to stand, but no laying down or sitting down, no kids getting out of strollers.  I was fine with this set up because of what I get out of it...instead of spending over an hour in the heat trying to stake a spot in shoulder to shoulder people, with people pushing in constantly, I was inside with AC having a few snacks and then led out to an area with a good view where everyone fit without pushing and shoving.
> 
> Based on my experience last summer, they could easily double the number in that plaza Garden if everyone stood.   If I had never been to the party, I would be pleased with this...snacks, less heat, a designated spot where I don't have to deal with people pushing me.  The problem is, I bought tickets expecting the same experience I had last year.  I guess I don't think it is okay to sell me the same tickets for the same advertised experience and yet change the experience significantly (of course, we don't know yet if the experience is at all changed).  If they double the number of guests, it seems a bit like a bait and switch.



I have to agree here.  I don't mind being somewhat crowded as long as my space is reserved ahead of time and I don't have to park my whole family for over an hour.  I still see a huge benefit and while I don't like thinking it will be one thing and then finding out its another...it's not the end of the world for me nor will it change my plans or dampen my evening.  I just need to know how to adjust my expectatioins


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

nurseholly said:


> I have to agree here.  I don't mind being somewhat crowded as long as my space is reserved ahead of time and I don't have to park my whole family for over an hour.  I still see a huge benefit and while I don't like thinking it will be one thing and then finding out its another...it's not the end of the world for me nor will it change my plans or dampen my evening.  I just need to know how to adjust my expectatioins



I have to disagree with this. I’m paying a premium, which could add up to hundreds of dollars, depending on the family. I don’t want to be somewhat crowded or anywhere near crowded. That’s why your justifying the money spent. This is a classic case of trying to think of a positive spin on it, when in reality, Disney gets its money and we accept it. Even though we know it’s not right and not what we pay for

Again though, we don’t know much and it’s all assumptions.

I hope for the best, and will cancel if I feel it’s a waste of money. Disney is huge. I can find a spot somewhere. I pay for this to not be in a crowd of people on top of eachother.


----------



## ArwenMarie

I agree about the space. Both nights we did the party have been sold out and there was space in the Plaza Garden East for more folks. That's why I think this new party will also be using the same garden

For people who have never done the party, they will probably not notice unless they research past parties. For those of us who enjoyed the spaciousness of past parties, it will be a big letdown

But this party also used to be $25 a few years ago, there used to be a FP section, on and on. So just more of the same. It will be nice to know the answers soon so we can all make our decisions!


----------



## Meglen

They need to add adults drinks so were to drunk to care


----------



## maryj11

Meglen said:


> They need to add adults drinks so were to drunk to care


----------



## whiporee

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I have to disagree with this. I’m paying a premium, which could add up to hundreds of dollars, depending on the family. I don’t want to be somewhat crowded or anywhere near crowded. That’s why your justifying the money spent. This is a classic case of trying to think of a positive spin on it, when in reality, Disney gets its money and we accept it. Even though we know it’s not right and not what we pay for
> 
> Again though, we don’t know much and it’s all assumptions.
> 
> I hope for the best, and will cancel if I feel it’s a waste of money. Disney is huge. I can find a spot somewhere. I pay for this to not be in a crowd of people on top of eachother.



The problem with this argument is that WDW never promised empty. They promised a reserved space -- heck, I think it even says a reserved standing space. So the idea that sitting on the grass or laying on the grass is never insinuated or implied. If you've been there and see a lot of empty space, then it's fair to think WDW will reduce that space -- it's like going during a hurricane and then getting upset that the next time you went there were more people there. 

I'm not thrilled with this whole thing, but I think it's unfair to accuse WDW of being misleading for trying to sell their spaces when they said they were going to sell their space.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

Meglen said:


> They need to add adults drinks so were to drunk to care



This is actually relevant. I don't do dessert parties without anymore.


----------



## purplejam

I’m booked for August. 
If reports after the new party starts suggest it will be significantly more crowded I will cancel - no sour grapes but just not what I thought I’d be getting.

I did the party last August and loved the fact there was space in the garden - not massive amounts but enough to feel comfortable.

For me it’s not worth the money unless I feel I really am getting a better viewing experience - the desserts were always fairly secondary to me !!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Just waiting for first reports and hoping they will use both garden areas.


----------



## maryj11

whiporee said:


> The problem with this argument is that WDW never promised empty. They promised a reserved space -- heck, I think it even says a reserved standing space. So the idea that sitting on the grass or laying on the grass is never insinuated or implied. If you've been there and see a lot of empty space, then it's fair to think WDW will reduce that space -- it's like going during a hurricane and then getting upset that the next time you went there were more people there.
> 
> I'm not thrilled with this whole thing, but I think it's unfair to accuse WDW of being misleading for trying to sell their spaces when they said they were going to sell their space.


The reason we are not happy with WDW is because they are not stating clearly if everyone will be in the same area or if they are going to use both areas. 
 We also want to figure out if we want to do the before or after party. 
 It is unfair for them to not make things clear for the ones who are buying the tickets.


----------



## msdroz

mi*vida*loca said:


> I'm starting to believe they will utilize both sides of the Plaza. They can sell more tickets by using an entire new side of the plaza rather than selling a fraction of that to cram more people into the one side already used.



Did they not use both sides of the plaza before for the regular dessert party?


----------



## slpeters

We went the Monday before Thanksgiving.  I don't know for a fact the party was sold out but I would think that would be a day that would sell out.  Had they _doubled_ the number of people in the viewing area it still would have seemed comfortable to me.  I mean we probably wouldn't have ended up laying down to wait for the fireworks and it wouldn't have felt as decadent, but I honestly wouldn't have felt gypped in any real way.


----------



## disneygirlsng

msdroz said:


> Did they not use both sides of the plaza before for the regular dessert party?


No, the current dessert party only uses the east plaza. The west plaza is for the most part open to anybody, other than a small area that is used for club level guests that opt for the purchase of extra FPs.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Meglen said:


> They need to add adults drinks so were to drunk to care


I call that the Mardi Gras effect... those Pat O'Brien's hurricanes were how I dealt with the crowds... and other happenings...


----------



## Ariel Wanna-be

zebrastreyepz said:


> Whenever anyone won't do this it is because they know the answer will upset folks...at least in my experience.
> 
> If they straight up said, "Everyone will be in the same Garden," some people would likely cancel.



Then shame on them.  If they are advertising un-crowded space, and giving you crowded space, then that is bait-and-switch.

They need to be honest so that people like me, who want an _uncrowded view _(not just a reserved space) can cancel.  Anything else is duplicitous.


----------



## FastPasser.

Ariel Wanna-be said:


> If they are advertising un-crowded space, and giving you crowded space, then that is bait-and-switch.


Below is how it's being advertised on MDE and on the Disney Parks Blog.

_"Feast on delectable desserts before soaking up the sights and sounds of Magic Kingdom fireworks from a *prime reserved location!*" 
"As showtime nears, Cast Members will escort you to a *prime standing area* in the Plaza Garden for priority viewing of the nighttime fireworks spectacular."
"Plaza Garden viewing is *standing room only*."
"Now you can experience the legendary fireworks over Cinderella Castle from a *special viewing area* in the Plaza Garden," _


----------



## CJN

Ariel Wanna-be said:


> Then shame on them.  If they are advertising un-crowded space, and giving you crowded space, then that is bait-and-switch.
> 
> They need to be honest so that people like me, who want an _uncrowded view _(not just a reserved space) can cancel.  Anything else is duplicitous.



Have they ever advertised that it’s an uncrowded area? Not that I can recall with the last two times we did it. Heck, they don’t even guarantee the fireworks if the weather is bad. Maybe they’ve change the wording recently - I can’t remember from before - but it clearly says it’s a standing room only view.


----------



## LaurenT

Maybe they’re not selling out often enough. Maybe the after party option is to help sell out the space - thinking people would rather ride rides during the hour before he fireworks, knowing that the lines get shorter with everyone saving a spot in the hub ... and then have their dessert after ...


----------



## GADisneyDad14

LaurenT said:


> Maybe they’re not selling out often enough. Maybe the after party option is to help sell out the space - thinking people would rather ride rides during the hour before he fireworks, knowing that the lines get shorter with everyone saving a spot in the hub ... and then have their dessert after ...



Part of me has wondered about this as well.  Earlier today I did a search for a party of four for every day in June and July.  Only two days in June were sold out.  The only two July dates sold out were 7/3 and 7/4.

Not that that really tells us much, but’s mildly interesting.  While it can sell out of course, the Plaza Garden party has really never been a rampant sell out type of event since its inception, except for last fall in party season. (ETA: And other high crowd times)

Or alternatively the small two month sample size in my test is just indicative of summer crowds.


----------



## FastPasser.

CJN said:


> Have they ever advertised that it’s an uncrowded area?


None of the parties advertising mention the size of the various viewing areas. A case has been made by some guests that when the SW dessert party is sold out, both the party area and viewing area are crowded. Similar statements have been made about the FEA party when it's moved indoors due to bad weather.  


CJN said:


> they don’t even guarantee the fireworks if the weather is bad. Maybe they’ve change the wording recently


Entertainment is subject to change or cancellation without notice.


----------



## Lsdolphin

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Part of me has wondered about this as well.  Earlier today I did a search for a party of four for every day in June and July.  Only two days in June were sold out.  The only two July dates sold out were 7/3 and 7/4.
> 
> Not that that really tells us much, but’s mildly interesting.  While it can sell out of course, the Plaza Garden party has really never been a rampant sell out type of event since its inception, except for last fall in party season. (ETA: And other high crowd times)
> 
> Or alternatively the small two month sample size in my test is just indicative of summer crowds.




Also might have been more crowded last fall since HEA was still relatively new and people expecting larger crowds wanted to be sure of good viewing of front of castle.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Maybe they noticed all the people sitting or laying on the ground relaxing and thought of a way to Fill. That. Space. :::said in the voice of that one dude who used to holler Move. That. Bus.::::


----------



## nurseholly

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I have to disagree with this. I’m paying a premium, which could add up to hundreds of dollars, depending on the family. I don’t want to be somewhat crowded or anywhere near crowded. That’s why your justifying the money spent. This is a classic case of trying to think of a positive spin on it, when in reality, Disney gets its money and we accept it. Even though we know it’s not right and not what we pay for
> 
> Again though, we don’t know much and it’s all assumptions.
> 
> I hope for the best, and will cancel if I feel it’s a waste of money. Disney is huge. I can find a spot somewhere. I pay for this to not be in a crowd of people on top of eachother.



I'm not spinning anything.  This is just my opinion.  I paid for a saved space.  Nowhere was I promised wide open space or even uncrowded space.  I totally understand why some may not be interested in the party.  However, I am. All I want is to not have to park somewhere for an hour or longer and be able to have a good view.  THAT'S what I'M paying a premium for and I don't think that by stating that I'm "spinning" anything or "justifying" anything.  Each to their own.  I'm actually kind of excited for the menu change and not upset at all.  I DO however wish to know exactly how it'll all work and I'll be glad to hear reports from people there )


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

ArwenMarie said:


> Oh I thought maybe Chris Hemsworth was going to bring me my cupcake



I would go to a dessert party every night if this could be arranged


----------



## elgerber

ChimCher-ee said:


> Now I'm going to feel pressure to arrive at 7:45 on the dot so I can eat in 15 minutes so I can get over to the area before they let in the crowd showing up for the after party, only to be ushered out right after. And I don't want to reserve the after party instead because I foresee a mass of people jamming up the tables all at once because the whole group will be heading over at the same time.



I don't know why you would be ushered right out of the viewing area after?  The after party will be in the Terrace, so I don't see why you would get kicked out of the garden right away.


----------



## nkereina

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The Plaza Garden West (orange outline) is currently open to anyone with the exception of a small roped off portion of the garden that is currently used as the viewing area associated with the CL trial Extra FP/nighttime viewing offering.



Is there a FP option for HEA viewing? I've not been since Wishes and I seem to recall a Wishes FP option that was for viewing in one of the Plaza Gardens. Is that still a thing? Or has it moved locations? I'm trying to bring myself up to speed here because we haven't watched MK fireworks in years. All these dessert party offerings and viewing areas have me intrigued.


----------



## elgerber

nkereina said:


> Is there a FP option for HEA viewing? I've not been since Wishes and I seem to recall a Wishes FP option that was for viewing in one of the Plaza Gardens. Is that still a thing? Or has it moved locations? I'm trying to bring myself up to speed here because we haven't watched MK fireworks in years. All these dessert party offerings and viewing areas have me intrigued.


No, the FP area was only done for a short time back in 2015.


----------



## ChanduTail

I do wonder how this new party will affect the Tomorrowland Terrace party. We like to hang out for a little while after the fireworks are over. Are they planning to usher all guests out & use both sides of the restaurant, or will they just "recycle" the side previously used by the Plaza Viewing guests?  Another question I'm sure nobody will have the answer to until the first party.


----------



## whiporee

I'm thinking that the TT people can hang out for a while after the fireworks -- it's like the Terrace Party will combine both of the Garden parties because it will be hard to usher people out just after the fireworks -- it would seem a lot ruder than WDW usually wants to be. I actually think a lot of this is to encourage the Terrace as opposed to the Garden. I don't think they'll add to the food that's already out, but I don't think they'll be removing anyone, either.


----------



## Bethry

In looking at dates throughout June and July there are plenty of nights where the website will let me book 49 people (the max allowed on the website), so these things are under-selling pretty regularly it looks like. I'd assume they're trying to fill those unused spots in the garden with After Dessert Party guests. But hopefully still keep the maximum number of spots the same as it's always been. Just some people eat dessert pre-fireworks, some post-fireworks.


----------



## whirlthepearl

Bethry said:


> In looking at dates throughout June and July there are plenty of nights where the website will let me book 49 people (the max allowed on the website), so these things are under-selling pretty regularly it looks like. I'd assume they're trying to fill those unused spots in the garden with After Dessert Party guests. But hopefully still keep the maximum number of spots the same as it's always been. Just some people eat dessert pre-fireworks, some post-fireworks.



just thinking out loud here, but are there really that many people who pass on the current dessert party offering but would book the post-fireworks dessert party? I feel like the only people considering it are people here who have already booked the current party and like the later dessert option. I hadn't given it much thought, but I definitely can't see this attracting an entire second party's worth of people...?


----------



## ArwenMarie

It used to be a really hard reservation to get back in 2014 when it was $25/$14 dollars pp. 

Then in 2015, they raised the price to $49/$29 (this is when they added cheese and tablecloths). 

Then $59 and now the latest price increase to $69.

One good thing about the price increases is that it has become easier and easier to reserve

But yeah, unless they are really changing up the food offerings, which is possible, I don't see how they fill a whole second party at this price


----------



## danikoski

I'm going to trust @FastPasser. that he knows what he's talking about, and that Disney will not over pack the viewing area. We will see what happens. Fourth of July week will probably be the first major test of how much crowd limitation Disney is going to use.


----------



## mcurrence

danikoski said:


> I'm going to trust @FastPasser. that he knows what he's talking about, and that Disney will not over pack the viewing area. We will see what happens. Fourth of July week will probably be the first major test of how much crowd limitation Disney is going to use.


I just spoke with a CM about a day in Sept. (9/20)  She insisted that the HEA *After* Party is ONLY at the Terrace not at any of the Garden spots.  She said you have only  3 choices, the Before Garden Viewing/Before Terrace Viewing/ and After Terrace Viewing....


----------



## Meglen

mcurrence said:


> I just spoke with a CM about a day in Sept. (9/20)  She insisted that the HEA *After* Party is ONLY at the Terrace not at any of the Garden spots.  She said you have only  3 choices, the Before Garden Viewing/Before Terrace Viewing/ and After Terrace Viewing....


Interesting.. why would anyone want that? Just pay 70$ for desserts...?


----------



## mcurrence

Meglen said:


> Interesting.. why would anyone want that? Just pay 70$ for desserts...?


I think the idea is that both before and after would be able to view fireworks together from the Terrace...is there enough space there for both parties to view together?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mcurrence said:


> I just spoke with a CM about a day in Sept. (9/20)  She insisted that the HEA *After* Party is ONLY at the Terrace not at any of the Garden spots.  She said you have only  3 choices, the Before Garden Viewing/Before Terrace Viewing/ and After Terrace Viewing....



The CM I spoke to when I booked also said viewing was at the Terrace, but that conflicts quite a bit with what little info Disney has published so far (which specifically references Plaza Garden viewing).


----------



## FastPasser.

UPDATE FROM DISNEY TODAY

*"There is a limited number of guest reservations for the new After Fireworks Dessert Party to ensure that everyone viewing fireworks from the Plaza Garden area will have plenty of space and great views that we know are so important."*


----------



## ArwenMarie

Could they be breaking the levels up? One for the before party, one for the after party? Might make sense as far as having it clean and stocked for the after party. 

I still think the viewing for both would be in the same garden, but breaking it up would mean less people than two parties of the same size as the current pre-party


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mcurrence said:


> I think the idea is that both before and after would be able to view fireworks together from the Terrace...is there enough space there for both parties to view together?


IMO having done it many times, no.  All other info seems to say Plaza viewing though.


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> UPDATE FROM DISNEY TODAY
> 
> *"There is a limited number of guest reservations for the new After Fireworks Dessert Party to ensure that everyone viewing fireworks from the Plaza Garden area will have plenty of space and great views that we know are so important."*


I'm taking this as confirmation that the view for the After Fireworks Dessert Party is definitely in the Garden and NOT on the Terrace.


----------



## Lsdolphin

FastPasser. said:


> UPDATE FROM DISNEY TODAY
> 
> *"There is a limited number of guest reservations for the new After Fireworks Dessert Party to ensure that everyone viewing fireworks from the Plaza Garden area will have plenty of space and great views that we know are so important."*




Well that seems to answer the question as to whether the After party guests will view Fireworks from a different location...apparently everyone will view together.  It appears that the After Party guests will already be in the Plaza Garden before the earlier party guests arrive.  Waiting for first reports but will probably cancel since main reason for 
Buying tickets was to have an uncrowded spot to view Fireworks.


----------



## mom2rtk

FastPasser. said:


> UPDATE FROM DISNEY TODAY
> 
> *"There is a limited number of guest reservations for the new After Fireworks Dessert Party to ensure that everyone viewing fireworks from the Plaza Garden area will have plenty of space and great views that we know are so important."*


That tells me they're getting lots of questions on this.

And honestly, it seems to hint to me that the new people will also be in the same Plaza Garden section. And it doesn't reassure me. They also sell a "limited" number of tickets to MVMCP and MNSSHP. Just like they sold a limited number of tickets to that villains party at DHS.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mom2rtk said:


> That tells me they're getting lots of questions on this.
> 
> And honestly, it seems to hint to me that the new people will also be in the same Plaza Garden section. And it doesn't reassure me. They also sell a "limited" number of tickets to MVMCP and MNSSHP. Just like they sold a limited number of tickets to that villains party at DHS.


Ditto.  As I said before, the SW dessert party is way too crowded for my taste.  Disney appears to consider that a good amount of space.  If they're aiming for closer to that for this party, we're out.

We book this party probably 3 times every year.  I'll wait for early reports, but will definitely cancel and not book again if crowds will now match the SW dessert party.


----------



## TexasKel

ChanduTail said:


> I do wonder how this new party will affect the Tomorrowland Terrace party. We like to hang out for a little while after the fireworks are over. Are they planning to usher all guests out & use both sides of the restaurant, or will they just "recycle" the side previously used by the Plaza Viewing guests?  Another question I'm sure nobody will have the answer to until the first party.


I have the same question.  This is our first dessert party and we chose the Tommorrowland Terrace party to avoid being down in the crowds.


----------



## dachsie

Doesn't the Plaza Garden have two sides?  I don't think this precludes using both sides.  I think we need to wait til the first party to know for sure.


----------



## FastPasser.

mom2rtk said:


> Just like they sold a limited number of tickets to that villains party at DHS.


Yes there was a cap. Did you think that was crowded?


----------



## Dan Murphy

mom2rtk said:


> They also sell a "limited" number of tickets to MVMCP and MNSSHP.


50,000?


----------



## ChimCher-ee

elgerber said:


> I don't know why you would be ushered right out of the viewing area after?  The after party will be in the Terrace, so I don't see why you would get kicked out of the garden right away.



You're right--I was caught up in thinking about two separate parties, with the first one coming to an end as the second one enters phase two, so to speak. But there's no reason to think they will push anyone out of the viewing area. I guess it will be fine. I just have to get used to the new idea, and see how it plays out.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Lsdolphin said:


> Well that seems to answer the question as to whether the After party guests will view Fireworks from a different location...apparently everyone will view together.  It appears that the After Party guests will already be in the Plaza Garden before the earlier party guests arrive.  Waiting for first reports but will probably cancel since main reason for
> Buying tickets was to have an uncrowded spot to view Fireworks.



Well tech no they will not be in the garden before guests if you get there before theirs starts..

Then again, that destroys the point of getting dessert by rushing out within 10 mins of being there.

I am not gonna cancel anything yet. I'll wait and see how reviews go. But nothing is going to compare to real summer crowds, so I got a while to go to know if I wanna cancel


----------



## Newcastle

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Part of me has wondered about this as well.  Earlier today I did a search for a party of four for every day in June and July.  Only two days in June were sold out.  The only two July dates sold out were 7/3 and 7/4.
> 
> Not that that really tells us much, but’s mildly interesting.  While it can sell out of course, the Plaza Garden party has really never been a rampant sell out type of event since its inception, except for last fall in party season. (ETA: And other high crowd times)
> 
> Or alternatively the small two month sample size in my test is just indicative of summer crowds.





FastPasser. said:


> UPDATE FROM DISNEY TODAY
> 
> *"There is a limited number of guest reservations for the new After Fireworks Dessert Party to ensure that everyone viewing fireworks from the Plaza Garden area will have plenty of space and great views that we know are so important."*


This is interesting to me as well.  So, if it turns out that they are really just trying to fill up space/sell more tickets because the Plaza Garden parties don't generally sell out, what does this mean for dates like July 3rd and 4th that have already sold out (for the "before party")?  Does anyone know if they are selling tickets for the After Fireworks Dessert Party on those dates?  I will be attending the before party on July 3rd and I won't be impressed if they are going to try to jam more people into an already sold out space.  I am really hoping that they are splitting these parties into the east and west gardens but I suppose only time will tell.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Newcastle said:


> This is interesting to me as well.  So, if it turns out that they are really just trying to fill up space/sell more tickets because the Plaza Garden parties don't generally sell out, what does this mean for dates like July 3rd and 4th that have already sold out (for the "before party")?  *Does anyone know if they are selling tickets for the After Fireworks Dessert Party on those dates?*  I will be attending the before party on July 3rd and I won't be impressed if they are going to try to jam more people into an already sold out space.  I am really hoping that they are splitting these parties into the east and west gardens but I suppose only time will tell.



When I called on Friday to book, I asked the CM to search 7/3 and 7/4.  Granted this could have changed since then, but at the time she said there was no availability for the After Party showing up on either date - and she interpreted that as it not being offered on those two nights.


----------



## Lsdolphin

It seems like the After Party may be the way to go....best opportunity I think to get a great spot for Fireworks followed by what sounds like a smaller dessert party.


----------



## msdroz

I just have to say that it makes me sad that Disney is monetizing everything, although I definitely can't blame them.  Just 9 years ago, we watched Wishes from the Terrace without paying a dime- it was just a viewing area that anyone could sit at.  Then, the dessert parties, and now more dessert parties.  I'm wondering how far this will go moving forward, although I know if people are willing to pay, they will keep adding more opportunities that are exclusive.

With that said, I could be wrong but I doubt Disney wants to deal with the hassle of people complaining about their paid view.  I'm hoping they keep the integrity of the viewing areas and are just hoping to make more use of the desserts that are already out there and taking that opportunity to make a few more bucks.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Lsdolphin said:


> It seems like the After Party may be the way to go....best opportunity I think to get a great spot for Fireworks followed by what sounds like a smaller dessert party.



Only reason I disagree with this is because as time goes on and IF it seems like that way, then everyone from the before firework party will most certainly make sure they get there before anyone from the after party is allowed in


----------



## Dan Murphy

msdroz said:


> I'm wondering how far this will go moving forward, although I know if people are willing to pay, they will keep adding more opportunities that are exclusive.


Maybe double stack the Terrace, rooftop seating?


----------



## Newcastle

GADisneyDad14 said:


> When I called on Friday to book, I asked the CM to search 7/3 and 7/4.  Granted this could have changed since then, but at the time she said there was no availability for the After Party showing up on either date - and she interpreted that as it not being offered on those two nights.


Thank you for sharing that info! That makes me feel somewhat better .


----------



## FastPasser.

Newcastle said:


> what does this mean for dates like July 3rd and 4th that have already sold out (for the "before party")?  Does anyone know if they are selling tickets for the After Fireworks Dessert Party on those dates?





GADisneyDad14 said:


> I asked the CM to search 7/3 and 7/4.  Granted this could have changed since then, but at the time she said there was no availability for the After Party showing up on either date - and she interpreted that as it not being offered on those two nights.


The internal calendar does not show the After party taking place on the 3rd and 4th.


----------



## Newcastle

FastPasser. said:


> The internal calendar does not show the After party taking place on the 3rd and 4th.


Thank you for confirming this info FastPasser! In the past, I’ve read a number of your extremely helpful posts on the FEA party thread so it’s nice to see you over here as well .


----------



## chuff88

FastPasser. said:


> The internal calendar does not show the After party taking place on the 3rd and 4th.


Do these changes and your insider knowledge mean that the MK dessert parties will be run by the same CMs as the HS and Epcot parties?


----------



## FastPasser.

Newcastle said:


> Thank you for confirming this info FastPasser! In the past, I’ve read a number of your extremely helpful posts on the FEA party thread so it’s nice to see you over here as well .


What, you don't follow me on the Star Wars thread regarding the SW dessert party. I harass and annoy guests at that party too. And what about the JBJB party, my favorite. Thanks for the kind words.
ETA, actually Club Villain was my favorite but it didn't last. 


chuff88 said:


> Do these changes and your insider knowledge mean that the MK dessert parties will be run by the same CMs as the HS and Epcot parties?


I've always had access to the info but as I'm not involved with the HEA parties, I had nothing to add until this party came up.
There's been no change as to which group puts on the HEA party. I don't know why MK does their own parties. They should turn it over to the group that specializes in special events.


----------



## anneboleyn

FastPasser. said:


> ETA, actually Club Villain was my favorite but it didn't last.



Club Villain was a blast! I am still holding out hope that either Club Villain or Villain’s Sinister Soiree make an appearance again this year.

I know they probably won’t, but a girl can dream.


----------



## FastPasser.

anneboleyn said:


> Club Villain was a blast! I am still holding out hope that either Club Villain or Villain’s Sinister Soiree make an appearance again this year.
> I know they probably won’t, but a girl can dream.


After it ended, the entire CV setup and venue stayed in tact for quite a while, so I thought maybe there was a chance. I would be shocked if it returned to DHS. Some non park venue, possible, but not to a park.


----------



## anneboleyn

FastPasser. said:


> After it ended, the entire CV setup and venue stayed in tact for quite a while, so I thought maybe there was a chance. I would be shocked if it returned to DHS. Some non park venue, possible, but not to a park.



I would be fine with it being at a non-park venue! If people are willing to go to Fort Wilderness for Mickey’s BBQ or Hoop Dee Doo, I am sure they would also be willing to go to another resort for something like this...especially around Halloween!

Maybe if we whine about this enough, Disney will do something about it lol


----------



## FastPasser.

anneboleyn said:


> Maybe if we whine about this enough, Disney will do something about it lol


 Club Evil has a lot of the same elements that were in CV. It's offered as a private event for groups at the Four Seasons.


----------



## mom2rtk

FastPasser. said:


> Yes there was a cap. Did you think that was crowded?


I think any time Disney willingly offers refunds to party goers, that's an indication something was wrong.


----------



## FastPasser.

mom2rtk said:


> I think any time Disney willingly offers refunds to party goers, that's an indication something was wrong.


They gave you a refund because CV was too crowded?


----------



## mom2rtk

FastPasser. said:


> They gave you a refund because CV was too crowded?


I'm not talking about Club Villain. I heard nothing but praise for that event and wish I could have gone. I'm talking about Villains Unleashed.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser. said:


> I don't know why MK does their own parties. They should turn it over to the group that specializes in special events.


Only if they set the crowd level more like Frozen and less like the SW dessert party!!

I didn't like when they moved terrace viewing away from assigned tables and stopped doing it.  Then they added plaza viewing and that's been excellent -- not too packed at all.  Now I'm skeptical.

As I've said, IMO, the other dessert parties are a mixed bag, from my outside perspective as a customer who's done all of them.  Not clear to me that the MK party would necessarily be better in any way if handled by the other group.  And the CMs who work the parties are always great, regardless of the group that manages it IMO.


----------



## Paul Rodgers

So Disney just released their Dessert Party option with Garden Viewing for AFTER the fireworks. What does everyone think about it? I was talking to my family about this, and we decided to stick to the before fireworks option as afterwards might be too late. I can see it being a positive factor for very late extra-magic hours, but what do you guys think?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Lots of discussion in the main thread:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...after-fireworks-party”-see-post-1696.3604693/


----------



## mom2rtk

Lots of discussion here:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...-see-post-1696.3604693/page-102#post-59253943


----------



## SaintsManiac

mom2rtk said:


> Lots of discussion here:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/mk-happily-ever-after-dessert-party-thread-news-new-“after-fireworks-party”-see-post-1696.3604693/page-102#post-59253943





JINX


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Paul Rodgers said:


> So Disney just released their Dessert Party option with Garden Viewing for AFTER the fireworks. What does everyone think about it? I was talking to my family about this, and we decided to stick to the before fireworks option as afterwards might be too late. I can see it being a positive factor for very late extra-magic hours, but what do you guys think?



FYI, I moved your post into this thread because I can pretty much only handle one thread full of lack of facts and speculation.  

But in all seriousness, Disney hasn’t released a lot of the details of the mechanics of this event - exact location of the viewing, etc.  The general feedback so far on this thread is that some are intrigued by the concept of a later party / not having to devote so much “pre-fireworks” time to the party and instead shift that to afterwards when a lot of people are waiting for crowds to leave anyway.  Many like the current option.  Obviously very subjective on one’s touring style and desire to stay later into the night.

Many folks are waiting for it to start to understand the event setup better before forming full opinions.


----------



## FastPasser.

GADisneyDad14 said:


> because I can pretty much only handle one thread full of lack of facts and speculation.


Isn't that why DIS pays you the big bucks to be a Mod. Fortunately for you there are only six, hopefully less, days before the lack of facts and speculation ends.


----------



## mom2rtk

GADisneyDad14 said:


> But in all seriousness, Disney hasn’t released a lot of the details of the mechanics of this event - exact location of the viewing, etc.


..... which is why there is so much speculation. Some of us are booked at this pricey event mere days after the change without much heads up on what to expect or whether we would be better off keeping what we have, changing to the new event or cancelling completely.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mom2rtk said:


> ..... which is why there is so much speculation. Some of us are booked at this pricey event mere days after the change without much heads up on what to expect or whether we would be better off keeping what we have, changing to the new event or cancelling completely.



Did I suggest one should feel otherwise?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FastPasser. said:


> Isn't that why DIS pays you the big bucks to be a Mod. Fortunately for you there are only six, hopefully less, days before the lack of facts and speculation ends.



Yeah, exactly, those same big bucks they pay CMs too.


----------



## whirlthepearl

I honestly don't think it's going to impact the first few weeks/month after it is available. There are still spots open in the original June HEA parties, so I can't imagine hordes of new people signing up for it a week out for a trip they've planned for months. If they were going to, most would have already...!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I agree with that.  This is a pretty tiny booking runway for a special event, relatively speaking.


----------



## helenb

There aren't tons of spots. I am booked for the June 6 before-fireworks party and there are only 2 spots left. It's basically sold out. Just crossing my fingers regarding the viewing and looking forward to the new food offerings.


----------



## ashleyrm

Newcastle said:


> This is interesting to me as well.  So, if it turns out that they are really just trying to fill up space/sell more tickets because the Plaza Garden parties don't generally sell out, what does this mean for dates like July 3rd and 4th that have already sold out (for the "before party")?  Does anyone know if they are selling tickets for the After Fireworks Dessert Party on those dates?  I will be attending the before party on July 3rd and I won't be impressed if they are going to try to jam more people into an already sold out space.  I am really hoping that they are splitting these parties into the east and west gardens but I suppose only time will tell.



I called yesterday and the CM said there will be after parties on 7/3 and 7/4 but that they hadn't been loaded into the system yet.  Hoping to change my 7/4 before party to a 7/3 after party.


----------



## Dan Murphy

FastPasser. said:


> Isn't that why DIS pays you the big bucks to be a Mod.


I took my 2 years worth of moderator pay from 18 years ago, invested it and will be able to buy a McDouble when I retire.


----------



## msdroz

Sorry if this has been mentioned... but there is speculation that there will be the west garden viewing for one group and the east garden viewing for the other.  It's my understanding that one of these is already taken up by special groups (such as make a wish).  Am I incorrect in this info?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

msdroz said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned... but there is speculation that there will be the west garden viewing for one group and the east garden viewing for the other.  It's my understanding that one of these is already taken up by special groups (such as make a wish).  Am I incorrect in this info?



The Plaza Garden West has occasionally been used for special event viewing, but it is mostly open to anyone on any given night.  A small roped off portion of that garden is currently being used nightly for the paid CL Extra FP/nighttime viewing trial program, but the reported numbers of people utilizing that viewing area so far have been quite low - so it’s a pretty small area.


----------



## Shelleyfs

I booked the "After Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace" today for November 23rd.  I asked her about the crowds and how it will work.  She said we should come an hr before the fireworks.  In our case, it should be 9 pm.  I asked about crowds and I am not quite sure what she was trying to say.  But, she said not to worry about crowds.  Everyone will be sharing the garden viewing and it will be standing room only.   This is that part that was fuzzy to me, she said that they will now be using both levels of the terrace.  I am not sure why that would be important if we were eating at different times. 

I think everyone is confused and the people who should know, aren't given all the info they need.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Shelleyfs said:


> This is that part that was fuzzy to me, she said that they will now be using both levels of the terrace.  I am not sure why that would be important if we were eating at different times.



That's interesting. I think they are going to use the two different levels for the two different Plaza Garden parties now. I can't see how they can clean up after the first party in time for the second party to come in 30 minutes later


----------



## Lsdolphin

FastPasser. said:


> What, you don't follow me on the Star Wars thread regarding the SW dessert party. I harass and annoy guests at that party too. And what about the JBJB party, my favorite. Thanks for the kind words.
> ETA, actually Club Villain was my favorite but it didn't last.
> I've always had access to the info but as I'm not involved with the HEA parties, I had nothing to add until this party came up.
> There's been no change as to which group puts on the HEA party. I don't know why MK does their own parties. They should turn it over to the group that specializes in special events.





The Club Villain was the best event ever!!!  So are you involved with the After Fireworks Party?


----------



## Lsdolphin

Shelleyfs said:


> I booked the "After Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace" today for November 23rd.  I asked her about the crowds and how it will work.  She said we should come an hr before the fireworks.  In our case, it should be 9 pm.  I asked about crowds and I am not quite sure what she was trying to say.  But, she said not to worry about crowds.  Everyone will be sharing the garden viewing and it will be standing room only.   This is that part that was fuzzy to me, she said that they will now be using both levels of the terrace.  I am not sure why that would be important if we were eating at different times.
> 
> I think everyone is confused and the people who should know, aren't given all the info they need.





One hour prior to Fireworks is when the regular "before" Party begins.


----------



## Shelleyfs

Correct, one hour also shows for the after party.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

It does pose an interesting strategy question.  If I do the After Party, the last thing I’m going to do is show up an hour before fireworks just to sit around.  Sort of defeats the purpose of why these type of events usually appeal to us (to save time).  

I’d be much more likely to show up 15ish mins before, watch fireworks, then hit the after show desserts.  Wasting any more “pre-fireworks” time just sitting around doesn’t really do much for me, personally.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It does pose an interesting strategy question.  If I do the After Party, the last thing I’m going to do is show up an hour before fireworks just to sit around.  Sort of defeats the purpose of why these type of events usually appeal to us (to save time).
> 
> I’d be much more likely to show up 15ish mins before, watch fireworks, then hit the after show desserts.  Wasting any more “pre-fireworks” time just sitting around doesn’t really do much for me, personally.



Its weird. For me, the fireworks are the star of the show, and the space. So basically, doing the dessert before is just getting it out of the way, to hit the fireworks. Yes I'll have a cupcake or something but its not the star portion of it.

Switching it to the after, if I did that, I feel once the fireworks are over, I won't even care about the desserts because I already got what I wanted. Essentially wasting the money. At least in the before one, ill get a cupcake or two guaranteed  ;]

Besides, I am extremely tired after a long day. Being that I am going in the summer, I don't know if ill even want to go back for dessert. I might actually just leave right after. I am going on a 1am EMH day also ( I got after hours tickets a few days later, so I don't really care about the EMH )

I'm with you though. I am very to the point, and not waste time kinda person. Thats me at my job also. Maybe on vacation ill say screw it.


----------



## Shelleyfs

The reason we chose the after party is because the CM told me that the after party will have a more savory menu and the before party will be more sweet driven.  My husband is a diabetic so it made the decision easy.  Hopefully the info I received was correct.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Shelleyfs said:


> The reason we chose the after party is because the CM told me that the after party will have a more savory menu and the before party will be more sweet driven.  My husband is a diabetic so it made the decision easy.  Hopefully the info I received was correct.





I thought it was pretty clear that both parties would have the same menu.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Shelleyfs said:


> The reason we chose the after party is because the CM told me that the after party will have a more savory menu and the before party will be more sweet driven.  My husband is a diabetic so it made the decision easy.  Hopefully the info I received was correct.



I thought they were changing the food for all of the MK parties to be the same   Maybe I misunderstood but I thought that was what was said. We are doing before party later in the week sometime after the 4th. I forget which day. Hopefully we will at least have enough room in the garden to find a place that is not behind a giant or the dreaded child on shoulders. That is all I ask for.


----------



## Shelleyfs

I thought it would be the same as well but she said differently.  I guess we will find out soon.  If it is the same menu, I will probably switch to before since they still want us there an hour ahead with both parties.  It turns into a big time commitment for the after party.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lol.  The info that was originally published said:  

_An enhanced menu will also debut May 28 at all Magic Kingdom dessert parties, which includes additional savory snacks such as spinach dip and house-made mini eggrolls, as well as the popular Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake from Liberty Tree Tavern. _

Guess we’ll see what Disney has in store.


----------



## chiisai

Shelleyfs said:


> I booked the "After Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace" today for November 23rd.  I asked her about the crowds and how it will work.  She said we should come an hr before the fireworks.  In our case, it should be 9 pm.  I asked about crowds and I am not quite sure what she was trying to say.  But, she said not to worry about crowds.  Everyone will be sharing the garden viewing and it will be standing room only.   This is that part that was fuzzy to me, she said that they will now be using both levels of the terrace.  I am not sure why that would be important if we were eating at different times.
> 
> I think everyone is confused and the people who should know, aren't given all the info they need.



So standing room only.  I think that is the answer.  When I was there last there was definitely room to sit very comfortably, even lay down in some areas.  Some people stood, but it was by choice.  We were there on a Christmas party wishes night, so not HEA; maybe HEA is already standing room only?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

chiisai said:


> So standing room only.  I think that is the answer.  When I was there last there was definitely room to sit very comfortably, even lay down in some areas.  Some people stood, but it was by choice.  We were there on a Christmas party wishes night, so not HEA; maybe HEA is already standing room only?



Just depends on how many people actually buy the party. Some nights are light. Some aren’t. Ya never know.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

chiisai said:


> So standing room only.  I think that is the answer.  When I was there last there was definitely room to sit very comfortably, even lay down in some areas.  Some people stood, but it was by choice.  We were there on a Christmas party wishes night, so not HEA; maybe HEA is already standing room only?



Just FYI, “Standing room only” has been the language Disney has used on its website since the inception of the Plaza Garden version of the desserty party. 

Obviously like you experienced, over time there have been lighter attended nights where sitting / laying down was possible.


----------



## chiisai

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just FYI, “Standing room only” has been the language Disney has used on its website since the inception of the Plaza Garden version of the desserty party.
> 
> Obviously like you experienced over time there have been lighter attended nights where sitting / laying down was possible.



You are right, it does say prime standing area on the WDW page.  I did find a screenshot from last year that has it without the standing language, at least in that same section.  It’s in one of josh’s posts- you have to scroll down a bit. https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/review-happily-ever-after-dessert-party-review-at-magic-kingdom/

In the end, it is better that squished outside anyway.


----------



## SaintsManiac

So who is going to take one for this neurotic team and review the first night????


----------



## 123SA

I did this party last year, but we showed up early, ate leisurely, & strolled out to the viewing area that was fairly empty.  I felt like we wasted time by arriving so early.   How does this reservation work if you don't feel like spending so much time sitting around waiting?   Do I have to arrive by a certain time?   When fireworks are at 915pm, can I  show up for the pre-fireworks deserts at 8:45, grab a few snacks and head out to the viewing area at 9:00?  I'm guaranteed a spot?  Is the view good from the entire garden area?  As a short person, the biggest problem for me is kids on shoulders.


----------



## Disney & ME

SaintsManiac said:


> So who is going to take one for this neurotic team and review the first night????


As I already posted I am one of the unlucky ones who has this booked for the first night, 5/28. I thought I was lucky to get it and a refund when I was charged the higher price before advertised! I will do a review as soon afterwards as I can.

We have decided to keep this event and just get there earlier than we planned. I will bring ziploc bags just in case and grab snacks to eat in the  garden if necessary.  And we were at this event last year so should have a good comparison.


----------



## mlnbabies

I booked the after party for 6-20 and I see the pre parties are sold out. The desserts are what my dd wants when she saw the updated menu.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

chiisai said:


> You are right, it does say prime standing area on the WDW page.  I did find a screenshot from last year that has it without the standing language, at least in that same section.  It’s in one of josh’s posts- you have to scroll down a bit. https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/review-happily-ever-after-dessert-party-review-at-magic-kingdom/
> 
> In the end, it is better that squished outside anyway.



Thank you for posting this. I stand corrected!   

(No pun intended)


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

mlnbabies said:


> I booked the after party for 6-20 and I see the pre parties are sold out. The desserts are what my dd wants when she saw the updated menu.



Pre party is sold out on the 20th?


----------



## mlnbabies

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Pre party is sold out on the 20th?



I'm looking for 2 people and they were gone. 3 and 4 people are gone. 1 person is gone for garden.


----------



## FastPasser.

Lsdolphin said:


> So are you involved with the After Fireworks Party?


Nope


----------



## mcurrence

mlnbabies said:


> I'm looking for 2 people and they were gone. 3 and 4 people are gone. 1 person is gone for garden.


I would call just in case .. sometimes availability won’t show up online but then I’ve called and there are spots


----------



## melissa723

I was going to book the party this morning for our trip in November, but decided to stick with my normal morning routine of checking the boards first. Thank goodness I did! This sounds a bit more fun, but I'm going to wait until the first few after-parties and see what the reviews say. Disboards saved the day...again!


----------



## Cloe Colton

I have decided that unless there are reports of something extravagant happening with the after party I'm just going to keep my current dessert party. I don't really want to waste an hour before the fireworks waiting for a spot if I do the after party and then wasting additional time eating desserts. The whole point for me was to not have to wait out for a super long time for a spot anyway. And say I don't wait for a spot, hit a ride or two and then go to the garden, well then I'm in the same position I was with the original dessert party worrying that all of the "good" spots are taken. I'm just going to hope that Disney isn't going to oversell the event and just try to enjoy it. I can't imagine there are THAT many bad seats in the plaza for the fireworks viewing


----------



## Meglen

mlnbabies said:


> I booked the after party for 6-20 and I see the pre parties are sold out. The desserts are what my dd wants when she saw the updated menu.


Dang. I got that night for 6 when it popped up. It is a emh night time so maybe more interest? Seems like it will be a packed night. :/


----------



## SaintsManiac

Disney & ME said:


> As I already posted I am one of the unlucky ones who has this booked for the first night, 5/28. I thought I was lucky to get it and a refund when I was charged the higher price before advertised! I will do a review as soon afterwards as I can.
> 
> We have decided to keep this event and just get there earlier than we planned. I will bring ziploc bags just in case and grab snacks to eat in the  garden if necessary.  And we were at this event last year so should have a good comparison.





You'll be the hero of this thread!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Disney & ME said:


> As I already posted I am one of the unlucky ones who has this booked for the first night, 5/28. I thought I was lucky to get it and a refund when I was charged the higher price before advertised! I will do a review as soon afterwards as I can.
> 
> We have decided to keep this event and just get there earlier than we planned. I will bring ziploc bags just in case and grab snacks to eat in the  garden if necessary.  And we were at this event last year so should have a good comparison.



Someone always has to be first.  

On the plus side (and granted I could be way wrong), with around 10 days advance notice I can’t imagine the “After Party” has sold that many spots yet.  

Hope you have a good trip, regardless.


----------



## Cluelyss

ArwenMarie said:


> That's interesting. I think they are going to use the two different levels for the two different Plaza Garden parties now. I can't see how they can clean up after the first party in time for the second party to come in 30 minutes later


Both levels of TT are being used now - one for the terrace view guests and one for the garden view guests. My assumption is they’ll turn the garden view area over during the fireworks to accommodate the after party guests.


----------



## Cluelyss

Lsdolphin said:


> One hour prior to Fireworks is when the regular "before" Party begins.


The before party starts 90 minutes prior. My check in time on 6/10 is 7:45 for 9:15 HEA.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Technically there are what I’d describe as three levels of the Tomorrowland Terrace.  There’s the lower one that’s used for the seated dessert party.  There’s the upper level where most of the garden viewing guests sit while they are eating.  There’s also a “middle” level which has, when I’ve done the party, served as overflow seating for the upper level. Since we typically (purposely) arrive late, that’s where we have been seated a few times.


----------



## ArwenMarie

.


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Technically there are what I’d describe as three levels of the Tomorrowland Terrace.  There’s the lower one that’s used for the seated dessert party.  There’s the upper level where most of the garden viewing guests sit while they are eating.  There’s also a “middle” level which has, when I’ve done the party, served as overflow seating for the upper level. Since we typically (purposely) arrive late, that’s where we have been seated a few times.


Thanks for this - I never realized there was an “overflow” level....likely because I’m never late to dessert! Lol


----------



## TiaraMama

Hi, first time posting here!  I have to say I love seeing that others are super planners too!  . I asked my travel agent a few days ago about the after fireworks party viewing vs before party viewing and was told: “According to Disney Dining, guests who have the ‘After Dessert Party’ will have a separate reserved viewing location from those who have the Garden Dessert Party prior to the fireworks.  Guests will be escorted by a Cast Member to their specific designated viewing location within the Garden area on the Plaza.”

I realize that hasn’t been posted officially anywhere, though, so for what it’s worth...


----------



## 123SA

The new menu will be at all parties?


----------



## Melaney Harrison

My first time posting!  I’ve lurked for a while so I thought it was time to provide the info I’ve received.  I had the before plaza garden party booked for 5/30 but the after plaza garden party timing works better for us. I called and was transferred to guest services because dining said they couldn’t help me. The CM was able to modify my existing reservation (keeping the lower price I paid-59?/adult). However, my new reservation indicates Tomorrowland terrace only- no mention of the plaza garden viewing area. The CM said all the after parties show this but I should be in the same area that I booked prior. Not sure what all of that means but I will report back after 5/30.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Melaney Harrison said:


> My first time posting!  I’ve lurked for a while so I thought it was time to provide the info I’ve received.  I had the before plaza garden party booked for 5/30 but the after plaza garden party timing works better for us. I called and was transferred to guest services because dining said they couldn’t help me. The CM was able to modify my existing reservation (keeping the lower price I paid-59?/adult). However, my new reservation indicates Tomorrowland terrace only- no mention of the plaza garden viewing area. The CM said all the after parties show this but I should be in the same area that I booked prior. Not sure what all of that means but I will report back after 5/30.




  to the crazy thread 

Can't wait to hear back about your experience!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Melaney Harrison said:


> My first time posting!  I’ve lurked for a while so I thought it was time to provide the info I’ve received.  I had the before plaza garden party booked for 5/30 but the after plaza garden party timing works better for us. I called and was transferred to guest services because dining said they couldn’t help me. The CM was able to modify my existing reservation (keeping the lower price I paid-59?/adult). However, my new reservation indicates Tomorrowland terrace only- no mention of the plaza garden viewing area. The CM said all the after parties show this but I should be in the same area that I booked prior. Not sure what all of that means but I will report back after 5/30.


Welcome to the dis, Melaney.


----------



## mom2rtk

So I was curious what current online bookings were like for the Before Fireworks party, before they add the after party online. We're going the first week of June that's the timeframe I am most interested in.

Online only goes up to 49. No idea what the capacity actually is, but 49 is the most you can book online at once. Here's what's available as of right now:

5/28 - 49
5/29 - 49
5/30 - 44
5/31 - 49
6/1 - 18
6/2 - 49
6/3 - 49
6/4 - 49
6/5 - 19
6/6 - 2

So there's a lot of unsold inventory for many days as this rolls out. I'm not sure we'll get a good picture of the impact unless more of the inventory sells. We're going on the 5th, so one with more inventory gone.


----------



## M12e31g

We are booked for the original before party on 6/7(our last night). Just checked and 0 available for that date right now. So now other than holding out to see what happens on 5/28 and possibly cancelling, I am seriously wondering about switching to 6/4(first night) due to the availability.


----------



## mom2rtk

M12e31g said:


> We are booked for the original before party on 6/7(our last night). Just checked and 0 available for that date right now. So now other than holding out to see what happens on 5/28 and possibly cancelling, I am seriously wondering about switching to 6/4(first night) due to the availability.


They could all fill up by the time we get to those dates. But I'd keep checking availability (after party will be online tomorrow I believe as well) and probably switch nights if the numbers don't tighten up.


----------



## iujen94

M12e31g said:


> We are booked for the original before party on 6/7(our last night). Just checked and 0 available for that date right now. So now other than holding out to see what happens on 5/28 and possibly cancelling, I am seriously wondering about switching to 6/4(first night) due to the availability.



That's a bummer.  I'm also scheduled for June 7.  The tough thing is that early reviews might not be bad, given that there are so many spots left for the early show.  I'm guessing our sold-out show is going to feel a lot different.


----------



## TristiK

iujen94 said:


> That's a bummer.  I'm also scheduled for June 7.  The tough thing is that early reviews might not be bad, given that there are so many spots left for the early show.  I'm guessing our sold-out show is going to feel a lot different.


a

Ugh, we're scheduled for this night as well.


----------



## M12e31g

iujen94 said:


> That's a bummer.  I'm also scheduled for June 7.  The tough thing is that early reviews might not be bad, given that there are so many spots left for the early show.  I'm guessing our sold-out show is going to feel a lot different.


 I'm waiting to see if it's the same space or different. Also to confirm the savory menu is added to the before. 

It will also be interesting tomorrow to see if after party is available for this sold out date or not.


----------



## la_la

Lurker here! I was just able to book the after party for July 3rd. I'm happy since I missed out on the original parties. I wanted to post in case others needed this date or wanted to move their bookings.


----------



## helenb

We're booked for the 6th, and specifically chose that night because of the EMH. Our plan is to eat desserts, watch fireworks and then roll on into late-night touring. The after-party seems to be a waste of prime touring time with shorter lines. So we'll just suck it up and enjoy the desserts, regardless of how many people are in the viewing area.


----------



## GirlDreamer

The question is though, will we necessarily know straight away how the viewing areas is going to work? As someone mentioned, it's not been that many days since the after party was announced, so there may not be many bookings yet. Is it possible that, even if they might be planning to use both gardens in the future, that they'll put both parties in the same garden if neither is fully booked?


----------



## mlnbabies

la_la said:


> Lurker here! I was just able to book the after party for July 3rd. I'm happy since I missed out on the original parties. I wanted to post in case others needed this date or wanted to move their bookings.



Did you book today 5-16?


----------



## irenep

We have booked the before party for June 2nd but I'm going to hang onto it for now. I don't think there'll be time to cancel if first reports are negative so that's kind of worrying but I'm hoping that there won't be a huge take up on the after party.

I don't see the point paying the high price to stake out a spot at the plaza gardens an hour before the fireworks and then heading to the terrace to eat . Might as well spend that time staking out a spot in the hub for free.


----------



## areno79

It's going to be a long week waiting for reviews of the first after-parties. lol


----------



## closetmickey

irenep said:


> I don't see the point paying the high price to stake out a spot at the plaza gardens an hour before the fireworks and then heading to the terrace to eat . Might as well spend that time staking out a spot in the hub for free.


I agree. But I am wondering if they are scheduling/allowing that early check-in, just to make it a fair arrival time for people attending either party. I was planning on checking in late for the before fireworks party to conserve park time, and then wandering down to the plaza garden about 15 minutes before the start of fireworks anyway. So thinking that booking the after fireworks party and arriving closer to the start of fireworks would yield a similar viewing experience?


----------



## la_la

mlnbabies said:


> Did you book today 5-16?



I booked it today right before I posted. I had been calling daily to try to book since July 3rd and 4th had been blocked out. My check-in time is 8:15 p.m and my confirmation says 'After Fireworks Dessert Party'. I had to call in but I had a wonderful CM who found it for me and was super excited to finally be able to 'book one of these'.

Edited to fix my answer! I booked today not 5-16.


----------



## dachsie

TiaraMama said:


> Hi, first time posting here!  I have to say I love seeing that others are super planners too!  . I asked my travel agent a few days ago about the after fireworks party viewing vs before party viewing and was told: “According to Disney Dining, guests who have the ‘After Dessert Party’ will have a separate reserved viewing location from those who have the Garden Dessert Party prior to the fireworks.  Guests will be escorted by a Cast Member to their specific designated viewing location within the Garden area on the Plaza.”
> 
> I realize that hasn’t been posted officially anywhere, though, so for what it’s worth...



  Hope your TA got the correct info.  I am still debating before vs after for September.


----------



## Cade387

iujen94 said:


> That's a bummer.  I'm also scheduled for June 7.  The tough thing is that early reviews might not be bad, given that there are so many spots left for the early show.  I'm guessing our sold-out show is going to feel a lot different.



We are scheduled for the 7th as well. At least we will all be there together. Lol


----------



## iujen94

Cade387 said:


> We are scheduled for the 7th as well. At least we will all be there together. Lol



I was wondering today how many non-DIS people go to these parties. They certainly don’t advertise them well. Even when I search for them on the Disney website, it takes me awhile to track them down!


----------



## Disney & ME

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Someone always has to be first.
> 
> On the plus side (and granted I could be way wrong), with around 10 days advance notice I can’t imagine the “After Party” has sold that many spots yet.
> 
> Hope you have a good trip, regardless.


Thanks for  well wishes and thanks for all your great advice on this, the CL, and Poly boards!


----------



## AColeman

We're also scheduled for the 7th, but I switched us to the after party so we're not fighting the crowds to get out. LOL


----------



## TiaraMama

dachsie said:


> Hope your TA got the correct info.  I am still debating before vs after for September.


Thanks.  I hope so too!  I’m keeping a close eye on the party reviews prior to ours.  I have done the before party once prior and it was so wonderful since staking out a spot ahead of time just isn’t an option for single parents of young kids.


----------



## AntJulie

Can now book online -
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...owland-terrace-after-fireworks-dessert-party/


----------



## GirlDreamer

I just checked our date for the Terrace viewing, and was puzzled to see that I can still book for a party of 49 that day. Does anyone know how many people they allow for the terrace viewing? Also I thought that we would sit at the terrace straight away and have our desserts on our tables by the railing and stay there for the fireworks? I don't remember what the description used to say but according to the website now, it looks like we might be having our desserts in the same area as the Garden View people and then go sit by the railings for the fireworks only.

"As showtime approaches, you’ll be escorted to your seats on the patio of Tomorrowland Terrace. Then, just sit back and relax—and watch in amazement as the skies ignite and Cinderella Castle glows with enchanting illuminations."


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

AntJulie said:


> Can now book online -
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...owland-terrace-after-fireworks-dessert-party/


So according to the website, check in for the after party starts 90 minutes prior to the fireworks?  Seems kinda ridiculous to have people checking in that early.  If I'm going to wait around for 90 minutes I might as well just grab a spot in the hub for free.


----------



## dachsie

ENJDisneyFan said:


> So according to the website, check in for the after party starts 90 minutes prior to the fireworks?  Seems kinda ridiculous to have people checking in that early.  If I'm going to wait around for 90 minutes I might as well just grab a spot in the hub for free.


When people have called in, they were told 60 mins so I imagine someone cut and pasted and forgot to change that


----------



## mom2rtk

So an update to my figures now that the after party is online. Every night has 49 spots available for the after party, regardless of how many were still available for the before party.

ETA: 7/3 has 48 spots available and 7/4 has 49 spots available.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

So the after party is 90 minute before showtime to check in. But they won't escort you to the plaza until closer to showtime. That's mighty early for check in.

The before party at the Plaza is 75 minutes before showtime.

Now it clearly states over and over that it's standing room only for both of these shows. Has it always stated this? Makes me wonder if they are truly trying to cram it in or using both sides of the Plaza.


----------



## M12e31g

mom2rtk said:


> So an update to my figures now that the after party is online. Every night has 49 spots available for the after party, regardless of how many were still available for the before party.
> 
> ETA: 7/3 has 48 spots available and 7/4 has 49 spots available.


 So there goes Disney's comment that they are not increasing overall numbers, but spreading them out. If a sold out date(6/7) now has at least 49 after party slots, that garden area will be a lot more crowded(assuming the tickets sell)


----------



## mom2rtk

M12e31g said:


> So there goes Disney's comment that they are not increasing overall numbers, but spreading them out. If a sold out date(6/7) now has at least 49 after party slots, that garden area will be a lot more crowded(assuming the tickets sell)


Possibly. It's also possible they cut back numbers for the pre-party when those were listed in the first place. I have never looked before, so maybe they used to have more than 49? 


mi*vida*loca said:


> So the after party is 90 minute before showtime to check in. But they won't escort you to the plaza until closer to showtime. That's mighty early for check in.
> 
> The before party at the Plaza is 75 minutes before showtime.
> 
> Now it clearly states over and over that it's standing room only for both of these shows. Has it always stated this? Makes me wonder if they are truly trying to cram it in.


Check-in time for the after party on the reservation page lists 8:15 on our night for a 9:15 show. My guess is the 90 minutes is a mistake. That's not to say though that people won't be let in 90 minutes early. Why let people stack up outside the area when there's a big empty space available right there.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

mi*vida*loca said:


> So the after party is 90 minute before showtime to check in. But they won't escort you to the plaza until closer to showtime. That's mighty early for check in.
> 
> The before party at the Plaza is 75 minutes before showtime.
> 
> Now it clearly states over and over that it's standing room only for both of these shows. Has it always stated this? Makes me wonder if they are truly trying to cram it in or using both sides of the Plaza.



I believe it’s actually 60 mins. Not 90. And the more I hear about the after party it makes me just want to cancel my before because we’re gonna get screwed.

I’m sure it’s fine though. You’ll see when the first reviews come out. 

I’m keeping the before.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

mom2rtk said:


> Possibly. It's also possible they cut back numbers for the pre-party when those were listed in the first place. I have never looked before, so maybe they used to have more than 49?
> 
> Check-in time for the after party on the reservation page lists 8:15 on our night for a 9:15 show. My guess is the 90 minutes is a mistake. That's not to say though that people won't be let in 90 minutes early. Why let people stack up outside the area when there's a big empty space available right there.



I'm hoping they use both sides of the Plaza.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

mom2rtk said:


> Possibly. It's also possible they cut back numbers for the pre-party when those were listed in the first place. I have never looked before, so maybe they used to have more than 49?
> 
> Check-in time for the after party on the reservation page lists 8:15 on our night for a 9:15 show. My guess is the 90 minutes is a mistake. That's not to say though that people won't be let in 90 minutes early. Why let people stack up outside the area when there's a big empty space available right there.



Mine is 7:45 for the before party so your most likely right


----------



## mi*vida*loca

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I believe it’s actually 60 mins. Not 90. And the more I hear about the after party it makes me just want to cancel my before because we’re gonna get screwed.



Our party is on arrival day. I would prefer to do the after party but I may be pressing my luck since we may be tired (from an early flight) and we have AK AM EMH the next morning. I really want to hear some reports soon and I'm hoping they use both sides of the Plaza.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mi*vida*loca said:


> So the after party is 90 minute before showtime to check in. But they won't escort you to the plaza until closer to showtime. That's mighty early for check in.
> 
> The before party at the Plaza is 75 minutes before showtime.
> 
> Now it clearly states over and over that it's standing room only for both of these shows. Has it always stated this? Makes me wonder if they are truly trying to cram it in or using both sides of the Plaza.





Someone posted upthread a screen shot of it saying standing room now, but not before. I can't remember where it is in this craziness lol.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SaintsManiac said:


> Someone posted upthread a screen shot of it saying standing room now, but not before. I can't remember where it is in this craziness lol.



It was from a few screenshots of a couple of the website blurbs from Josh’s review 7/2017 - https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/review-happily-ever-after-dessert-party-review-at-magic-kingdom/

I’m not sure exactly when they changed website language.  It feels to me it was before this latest dust up, but I’m not sure about that.  Mental note to start taking screenshots of these things.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Mine is 7:45 for the before party so your most likely right



Mine is 7:30 for the before party on a night that HEA starts at 9 pm.


----------



## randumb0

Has anyone gotten word on when they are starting the Before the Dessert Party, Dessert Party?


----------



## laomaktk

I'm trying to book online this morning but it gets as far as entering my cc info and won't continue.  Is anyone else having success?


----------



## ArwenMarie

laomaktk said:


> I'm trying to book online this morning but it gets as far as entering my cc info and won't continue.  Is anyone else having success?



Same problem here. I get to the payment screen and it stops and says to call


----------



## Nicolemarie85

laomaktk said:


> I'm trying to book online this morning but it gets as far as entering my cc info and won't continue.  Is anyone else having success?


I’ve tried with no success as well. They haven’t put the pricing info in on their end. It keeps showing me that they will charge $0.00 and then says there was an error.


----------



## mom2rtk

Nicolemarie85 said:


> I’ve tried with no success as well. They haven’t put the pricing info in on their end. It keeps showing me that they will charge $0.00 and then says there was an error.


Too bad. I might switch to the after party for that price.


----------



## Luna81

We have a before fireworks for August.   Am I the only one who totally planned to eat and take our time and wander out about fifteen minutes before the start?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Luna81 said:


> We have a before fireworks for August.   Am I the only one who totally planned to eat and take our time and wander out about fifteen minutes before the start?





You are not alone. We like to sit at our table and relax for about 30 minutes or so, then head to the garden area about 20 minutes before show time.


----------



## Meglen

anyone else notice the food differences in the partys?

[First Dessert Party]

First, join us at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant, where a tempting array of freshly prepared desserts, seasonal fruits and flavorful cheeses awaits. The bountiful buffet may include such favorites as:


Chocolate-dipped strawberries
Disney character-themed desserts
Ice cream
Create-your-own cookie


After the fireworks, you’ll be escorted back to Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant, where you can feast on freshly prepared treats, seasonal fruits and flavorful cheeses. This bountiful buffet may also include such favorites as:


Ooey gooey toffee cake
Action station s’mores
Savory snacks, like house-made mini taco eggrolls and spinach dip with crackers
A cookie table with assorted cookies and chocolate cupcakes


----------



## Kathy Muniz

Are you able to bring food with you into the dessert party? Just wondering since we usually eat dinner late (7/8pm) So was wondering if we grabbed some food and brought it with us if that’s ok or if we’d have to eat it before going in.


----------



## TiaraMama

Meglen said:


> anyone else notice the food differences in the partys?
> 
> [First Dessert Party]
> 
> First, join us at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant, where a tempting array of freshly prepared desserts, seasonal fruits and flavorful cheeses awaits. The bountiful buffet may include such favorites as:
> 
> 
> Chocolate-dipped strawberries
> Disney character-themed desserts
> Ice cream
> Create-your-own cookie
> 
> After the fireworks, you’ll be escorted back to Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant, where you can feast on freshly prepared treats, seasonal fruits and flavorful cheeses. This bountiful buffet may also include such favorites as:
> 
> 
> Ooey gooey toffee cake
> Action station s’mores
> Savory snacks, like house-made mini taco eggrolls and spinach dip with crackers
> A cookie table with assorted cookies and chocolate cupcakes


I saw that too, wondered if maybe they will change food description starting on 5/28?  It seemed fairly clear to me that the new menu would be for all the parties based in what info Disney had put out.?  I can’t imagine it makes financial sense to have drastically different menus for these events with overlapping time.


----------



## closetmickey

Luna81 said:


> We have a before fireworks for August.   Am I the only one who totally planned to eat and take our time and wander out about fifteen minutes before the start?


Nope!  That was my original plan as well come this July.  

For you veterans out there...can you please elaborate on how some garden spots have so much better viewing than others?  I'm trying to picture it but having a hard time as it seems to be in a fairly condensed area so seems all views would all be similar (minus the tall guy or child on shoulders scenario which could happen anywhere in the garden, i suppose).  If the front railing was a good spot, I would be able to understand that, but I keep reading those are not the best spots anyway?  Any clarification would be much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## closetmickey

SaintsManiac said:


> You are not alone. We like to sit at our table and relax for about 30 minutes or so, then head to the garden area about 20 minutes before show time.


Do you leave the Terrace 20 min prior or try to arrive at the garden 20 min prior?


----------



## SaintsManiac

closetmickey said:


> Do you leave the Terrace 20 min prior or try to arrive at the garden 20 min prior?




It only takes a minute to walk there, so it’s 20 minutes regardless.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

closetmickey said:


> Nope!  That was my original plan as well come this July.
> 
> For you veterans out there...can you please elaborate on how some garden spots have so much better viewing than others?  I'm trying to picture it but having a hard time as it seems to be in a fairly condensed area so seems all views would all be similar (minus the tall guy or child on shoulders scenario which could happen anywhere in the garden, i suppose).  If the front railing was a good spot, I would be able to understand that, but I keep reading those are not the best spots anyway?  Any clarification would be much appreciated! Thanks



I guess I’m different than others around but I really don’t think there are any materially “bad” garden spots.  I have my nuanced preferences (back rail, to the left), but I’ve been all over the garden and don’t consider any place I’ve been greatly superior/inferior to the next.   I guess maybe all the way to the right wouldn’t be my favorite, but I could deal with it (I’m partial to being as “centered” as possible).  I’m a “late arriver” strategy person and to date haven’t felt compelled to get in the garden early enough to secure a spot given the way the party has been managed in the past (Before introduction of this After Party).


----------



## closetmickey

SaintsManiac said:


> It only takes a minute to walk there, so it’s 20 minutes regardless.


Good to know.  Thanks!


----------



## closetmickey

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I guess I’m different than others around but I really don’t think there are any real “bad” garden spots.  I have my nuanced preferences (back rail, to the left), but I’ve been all over the garden and don’t consider any place I’ve been greatly superior/inferior to the next.   I’m a “late arriver” strategy person and to date haven’t felt compelled to get in the garden early enough to secure a spot given the way the party has been managed in the past.  From what I read around here others feel differently.


I think I am more in your "thinking" camp.  Excited to try it out. Thank you!


----------



## Meglen

If I wanted to camp out a Spot i wouldn't have booked this party. My group will be getting desserts at check in time grab a few in ziplock and shop a but before heading to the garden.


----------



## Lizzim

Has anyone managed to book an 'after' party in October? I've tried online and just called but the CM said that they haven't loaded Oct yet.

I had debated booking the original party but that is now unavailable for our date.


----------



## Roxyfire

Lizzim said:


> Has anyone managed to book an 'after' party in October? I've tried online and just called but the CM said that they haven't loaded Oct yet.
> 
> I had debated booking the original party but that is now unavailable for our date.



Honestly October is far enough away that if you check periodically, you'll get what you want. People change their plans all the time.


----------



## Lizzim

Roxyfire said:


> Honestly October is far enough away that if you check periodically, you'll get what you want. People change their plans all the time.



You are probably correct but I would like to get it booked


----------



## Roxyfire

Lizzim said:


> You are probably correct but I would like to get it booked



Understandable, it's just that sometimes those don't get posted as early as other things. I would probably hold out for the after party so that you can maximize your time pre-fireworks (especially if it's a night without a Halloween party). At least if you're waiting a bit, you can see how the reviews come in. I'm considering booking the later party but since we'd be attending one of the first few I'm a bit apprehensive.


----------



## Shelleyfs

Meglen said:


> anyone else notice the food differences in the partys?
> 
> [First Dessert Party]
> 
> First, join us at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant, where a tempting array of freshly prepared desserts, seasonal fruits and flavorful cheeses awaits. The bountiful buffet may include such favorites as:
> 
> 
> Chocolate-dipped strawberries
> Disney character-themed desserts
> Ice cream
> Create-your-own cookie
> 
> After the fireworks, you’ll be escorted back to Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant, where you can feast on freshly prepared treats, seasonal fruits and flavorful cheeses. This bountiful buffet may also include such favorites as:
> 
> 
> Ooey gooey toffee cake
> Action station s’mores
> Savory snacks, like house-made mini taco eggrolls and spinach dip with crackers
> A cookie table with assorted cookies and chocolate cupcakes



This is what I was told by a CM that the before was more dessert type and the after was geared towards savory.  Other's have said they were going to be the same menu.  It will be interesting to see what happens.  I think it's too bad they aren't the same menu.  I think it would be more fair to everyone.


----------



## Lizzim

Roxyfire said:


> Understandable, it's just that sometimes those don't get posted as early as other things. I would probably hold out for the after party so that you can maximize your time pre-fireworks (especially if it's a night without a Halloween party). At least if you're waiting a bit, you can see how the reviews come in. I'm considering booking the later party but since we'd be attending one of the first few I'm a bit apprehensive.



Yeah, we actually like the idea of the after party as it will allow the crowd to clear after the fireworks  We are offsite for our second week (UK visitors) and would like to do the party on an EMH night just because that works with our other plans. Plus with the Halloween parties there are less normal nights to watch the fireworks....


----------



## mom2rtk

My own guess is that the menu will be the same for all 3. They can describe the new menu on the new party since it doesn't start until the 28th. The other parties are still being held with the old menu through the 27th, so they didn't want to change the verbage there yet or they'd have people asking where the eggrolls were.


----------



## mom2rtk

closetmickey said:


> Nope!  That was my original plan as well come this July.
> 
> For you veterans out there...can you please elaborate on how some garden spots have so much better viewing than others?  I'm trying to picture it but having a hard time as it seems to be in a fairly condensed area so seems all views would all be similar (minus the tall guy or child on shoulders scenario which could happen anywhere in the garden, i suppose).  If the front railing was a good spot, I would be able to understand that, but I keep reading those are not the best spots anyway?  Any clarification would be much appreciated! Thanks



The spots closer to Main Street are going to offer a more centered view. I'm planning to bring a tripod and photograph from the back lefthand side, and I'll be looking for one without a pole dead center on the castle. So I'm guessing I need to get into that section fairly early. And that's why I'm not excited that 49 other people could potentially be let in ahead of me.


----------



## bethbuchall

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It was from a few screenshots of a couple of the website blurbs from Josh’s review 7/2017 - https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/review-happily-ever-after-dessert-party-review-at-magic-kingdom/
> 
> I’m not sure exactly when they changed website language.  It feels to me it was before this latest dust up, but I’m not sure about that.  Mental note to start taking screenshots of these things.



I think that it said standing room only last September when we went, but I can't guarantee that I'm right on that.


----------



## Disneyliscious

Meglen said:


> If I wanted to camp out a Spot i wouldn't have booked this party. My group will be getting desserts at check in time grab a few in ziplock and shop a but before heading to the garden.



Do you mean you put a few desserts in zip lock bags to save for later?


----------



## Meglen

Disneyliscious said:


> Do you mean you put a few desserts in zip lock bags to save for later?


 I will fill my plate and when we get to the tables what I don't eat I will save for later. Not going up.to the buffet with a bag heh.


----------



## Disneyliscious

Meglen said:


> I will fill my plate and when we get to the tables what I don't eat I will save for later. Not going up.to the buffet with a bag heh.



I think that is a splendid idea!


----------



## SaintsManiac

We took some cookies to the garden last time. I think someone mentioned using their popcorn bucket as a vessel, too!


----------



## disneygirlsng

When I went in January I asked for a box and they gave me one to take desserts to go. So that may still be an option as well.


----------



## melissa723

disneygirlsng said:


> When I went in January I asked for a box and they gave me one to take desserts to go. So that may still be an option as well.



That's great to know!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

This might be old news and I missed it, but just FYI, I noticed the “Happy HalloWishes” dessert party pages on Disney’s website are now up:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...happy-hallowishes-dessert-package-plaza-view/

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/

They don’t appear to be bookable as no dates are “blue” yet, but that likely will change soon.

Interestingly, the Tomorrowland Terrace version page references parade viewing.  Hmmmmm....


----------



## areno79

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This might be old news and I missed it, but just FYI, I noticed the “Happy HalloWishes” dessert party pages on Disney’s website are now up:
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...happy-hallowishes-dessert-package-plaza-view/
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/
> 
> They don’t appear to be bookable as no dates are “blue” yet, but that likely will change soon.
> 
> Interestingly, the Tomorrowland Terrace version page references parade viewing.  Hmmmmm....


Yeah, it showed up a couple of days ago. I think everyone was discussing it in the MNSSHP thread. It appears there is parade and fireworks viewing with the Terrace party, and fireworks viewing only with the Plaza Garden party.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

areno79 said:


> Yeah, it showed up a couple of days ago. I think everyone was discussing it in the MNSSHP thread. It appears there is parade and fireworks viewing with the Terrace party, and fireworks viewing only with the Plaza Garden party.



Ahh, got it, thanks.  I have a mental block on that thread until at least August!


----------



## areno79

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ahh, got it, thanks.  I have a mental block on that thread until at least August!


It's fine...I kept forgetting if it was in this thread or the other one


----------



## IrishNYC

I'll be looking forward to the update after tomorrow's parties. I booked the before garden party as a surprise for DD, so I'm going to be disappointed and DH will be pretty ticked if we're crowded in like sardines. I emailed guest services and they called me to discuss it the other day and they told me they reduced the number of spots that will be available for both parties so that no one is crowded in. I'm skeptical at best. I asked them to put it on record that I'm disappointed and will be reporting back if it is crowded.


----------



## blrem

Has anyone been able to book the After Fireworks HEA Dessert Party online?  I read on another site online booking should have been available as of 5/24 but when I tried to book (for Sept.) it says $0 amount due and then says to call Disney Dining as the reservation errors out.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

IrishNYC said:


> I'll be looking forward to the update after tomorrow's parties. I booked the before garden party as a surprise for DD, so I'm going to be disappointed and DH will be pretty ticked if we're crowded in like sardines. I emailed guest services and they called me to discuss it the other day and they told me they reduced the number of spots that will be available for both parties so that no one is crowded in. I'm skeptical at best. I asked them to put it on record that I'm disappointed and will be reporting back if it is crowded.



Yea I haven’t changed mine yet. I personally don’t really want to cause I’m beat after the fireworks. I don’t wanna really eat after it. Plus it’s extra magic hours the night I’m doing it. 

I’m gonna wait to see how it goes down before I consider a change


----------



## mollygirl13

blrem said:


> Has anyone been able to book the After Fireworks HEA Dessert Party online?  I read on another site online booking should have been available as of 5/24 but when I tried to book (for Sept.) it says $0 amount due and then says to call Disney Dining as the reservation errors out.



I’ve been trying to book mine for early Sept and I’m getting the exact same message!


----------



## Shelleyfs

I had to call to book it.  It didn't allow me to do it online.


----------



## ArwenMarie

I haven't been able to book the After Party online either. 

I was thinking to switch our Before-Party in August to the After-Party. We're usually not that hungry by 8 pm anyway, so I thought after might be better. Then I kind of lost interest when the website didn't work lol. 

So I think I'll wait until the reviews of the After-Party come back. I'm not worried about it selling out too quickly


----------



## dbb727

I understand we won’t know more until more “after” parties occur, but here are my questions/speculations:
- in the fall, HEA often occurs very close to(or at) park closing time. For example, end of August is 8:55 for 9pm closing, end of September is 8pm for 8pm closing, end of October is 9pm HEA for 9pm closing. Disney could always extend closing times, but if not then the after fireworks dessert party would effectively happen after closing time?? I know Main Street stays open at least an hour after closing, but still I think I’d feel rushed to eat my dessert and move out so I’m not overstaying my welcome with the CMs who want to clean up and go home. I see this as a negative, BUT I guess it could be a special after hours feel (for those less anxious) while you await the park to clear out.
- why is the checkin time SOO early for the after party? If the goal is to save time and not have to camp out early in the hub, then why is check in ONE HOUR before HEA?


----------



## SaintsManiac

I honestly feel most curious about the menu now. I hope we get some photos this week!


----------



## whiporee

I'd be interested to see what check-in times means. My experience with the parties is that you can START checking in at that time, but you're not required to. So you could wait until 5 mins before the show starts and check in then. I've gotten to the pre show party as late as 8:30 and was still allowed in. So for the people doing the after show, they'd have to make a choice between the bestest possible seats, or spending more time not waiting. 

But if you're waiting, take warning. Since they've moved the check-in to the front of the Terrace, I've had a devil of a time getting to it once any of the shows start.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Well, today's the day or tonight's the night.

Excited to hear back from folks.

If the menus are not the same, though, I'll be canceling ours in June. I'm not interested in the After Party and I prefer the new menu.


----------



## biochemgirl

I'm also eagerly awaiting input from those with garden viewing as to how crowded the viewing area feels. Pictures please! 

My experience with "standing room" has only been at Disneyland for viewing F! and we've never had to actually stand so I'm hoping it will be the same when we see HEA in November.


----------



## Davkind76

This is a long thread, but has it been confirmed that the before and after dessert party people will be in the same garden area? Or is that what we’re waiting to hear?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Oh the first night is tonight? I don't expect it to be much different because I am sure a majority of people have not even realized you can do the after party.

Not everyone comes to boards like this and discusses

I am curious though how it will be


----------



## whiporee

it's been raining pretty hard in Orlando this week. Would stink of anything got cancelled on this first night.


----------



## disneygirlsng

whiporee said:


> it's been raining pretty hard in Orlando this week. Would stink of anything got cancelled on this first night.


MK fireworks pretty much never get cancelled. I highly doubt tonight will be any different.


----------



## Kewz1

Potentially stupid question but here goes...

What is the cancellation policy for the dessert parties?

TIA!


----------



## Wdw1015

Davkind76 said:


> This is a long thread, but has it been confirmed that the before and after dessert party people will be in the same garden area? Or is that what we’re waiting to hear?


That is what we are waiting for confirmation of.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Kewz1 said:


> Potentially stupid question but here goes...
> 
> What is the cancellation policy for the dessert parties?
> 
> TIA!



No dumb questions when Disney is concerned.  5 day cancellation policy.


----------



## maryj11

disneygirlsng said:


> MK fireworks pretty much never get cancelled. I highly doubt tonight will be any different.


Is tonight the first after dessert party?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

maryj11 said:


> Is tonight the first after dessert party?



Yes.


----------



## Kewz1

GADisneyDad14 said:


> No dumb questions when Disney is concerned.  5 day cancellation policy.



Thanks for the response and the answer!


----------



## ChanduTail

zebrastreyepz said:


> Well, today's the day or tonight's the night.
> 
> Excited to hear back from folks.
> 
> If the menus are not the same, though, I'll be canceling ours in June. I'm not interested in the After Party and I prefer the new menu.




Those of you attending, have fun, and please let us know how it goes!


----------



## ChimCher-ee

So, without even waiting for tonight's feedback, I decided to bail. I've cancelled the dessert party and will instead leave the park for ...

... a late dinner reservation at California Grill. I've never been there either, and can take advantage of just having to go down in the elevator to be in for the night. I'll avoid the crowds and stress, and save the dessert party for another time, maybe with DD.


----------



## CMNJ

So I’m here at the after party tonight. Booked it last minute today. Both parties sharing the same Garden. Check in time is 8:15 for after party and people headed right into the Garden. Same menu for both parties.  It’s 8:45 now and the garden is starting to fill up. Not mobbed but the front half is full. Neither party was sold out when I booked this afternoon.


----------



## Cade387

CMNJ said:


> So I’m here at the after party tonight. Booked it last minute today. Both parties sharing the same Garden. Check in time is 8:15 for after party and people headed right into the Garden. Same menu for both parties.  It’s 8:45 now and the garden is starting to fill up. Not mobbed but the front half is full. Neither party was sold out when I booked this afternoon.



So you were let in before the people from the first party? Or were you held back by the restaurant and able to go over at the same time they could have started going over?


----------



## SaintsManiac

CMNJ said:


> So I’m here at the after party tonight. Booked it last minute today. Both parties sharing the same Garden. Check in time is 8:15 for after party and people headed right into the Garden. Same menu for both parties.  It’s 8:45 now and the garden is starting to fill up. Not mobbed but the front half is full. Neither party was sold out when I booked this afternoon.





Can you tell us about the new menu items?


----------



## CMNJ

Couldn’t edit my post so had to post again. We entered the plaza gardens about 8:30 or so because I saw that many people were starting to head in and the better viewing spots along the railings were being taken already
There is still a decent amount of room in the garden and if people weren’t sprawled put there would be even more


----------



## CMNJ

SaintsManiac said:


> Can you tell us about the new menu items?


When we go to eat I can. They showed us where the food was when we checked in but we gave the after party so couldn’t sample anything yet.

Honestly with this whole before and after thing I feel like it is going to diminish the value of the party. If you have to get to the garden super early for a prime spot then you aren’t really doing anything different than the people outside of the Garden (just more room to do it)


----------



## CMNJ

Cade387 said:


> So you were let in before the people from the first party? Or were you held back by the restaurant and able to go over at the same time they could have started going over?


Allowed to enter the garden once you checked in and got your wristband are 8:15


----------



## zebrastreyepz

CMNJ said:


> Allowed to enter the garden once you checked in and got your wristband are 8:15


Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Tara8595

OK - let's start a campaign for rooftop viewing.  Finish off the roof.  Put in some stairs.  Open it to the dessert party people.  Put a nice railing up there to make it safe.  How great of a view would that be?

BTW, FWIW, my mom was there last night and asked a manager about this whole thing and she said "we have room to double the number of the people in the plaza, so it's all going to be fine".  Ugh.

I'm thinking the only advantage to either of the parties now will be when it's super crowded, like on a holiday week, when it's wall-to-wall, can't move, on the verge of reaching capacity.  Otherwise, I can't see the point, because while the food is okay, it's not like knock-out the best thing you've ever had.  And you could go to the sweet shop and for $25 or so per person, you could load up with your own personalized dessert party and just go grab the rail in the left plaza about an hour early for the exact same experience a lot cheaper.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

CMNJ said:


> So I’m here at the after party tonight. Booked it last minute today. Both parties sharing the same Garden. Check in time is 8:15 for after party and people headed right into the Garden. Same menu for both parties.  It’s 8:45 now and the garden is starting to fill up. Not mobbed but the front half is full. Neither party was sold out when I booked this afternoon.



Bummed to hear that they are sharing the same garden. Wonder if there is any possibility with them using the second garden once both parties are fully booked. Also, are people grabbing the railing spots in the back or are they all focused on the front?


----------



## mcurrence

Tara8595 said:


> OK - let's start a campaign for rooftop viewing.  Finish off the roof.  Put in some stairs.  Open it to the dessert party people.  Put a nice railing up there to make it safe.  How great of a view would that be?
> 
> BTW, FWIW, my mom was there last night and asked a manager about this whole thing and she said "we have room to double the number of the people in the plaza, so it's all going to be fine".  Ugh.
> 
> I'm thinking the only advantage to either of the parties now will be when it's super crowded, like on a holiday week, when it's wall-to-wall, can't move, on the verge of reaching capacity.  Otherwise, I can't see the point, because while the food is okay, it's not like knock-out the best thing you've ever had.  And you could go to the sweet shop and for $25 or so per person, you could load up with your own personalized dessert party and just go grab the rail in the left plaza about an hour early for the exact same experience a lot cheaper.


Sorry if this has been answered but what time did the Before  party start tonight? If it was 7:45 then that’s only 30 minutes to eat and dash to the garden before the after partyers are in the garden space too?


----------



## PPFlight75

Tara8595 said:


> OK - let's start a campaign for rooftop viewing.  Finish off the roof.  Put in some stairs.  Open it to the dessert party people.  Put a nice railing up there to make it safe.  How great of a view would that be?
> 
> BTW, FWIW, my mom was there last night and asked a manager about this whole thing and she said "we have room to double the number of the people in the plaza, so it's all going to be fine".  Ugh.
> 
> I'm thinking the only advantage to either of the parties now will be when it's super crowded, like on a holiday week, when it's wall-to-wall, can't move, on the verge of reaching capacity.  Otherwise, I can't see the point, because while the food is okay, it's not like knock-out the best thing you've ever had.  And you could go to the sweet shop and for $25 or so per person, you could load up with your own personalized dessert party and just go grab the rail in the left plaza about an hour early for the exact same experience a lot cheaper.


I’ll sign your petition!I was just thinking about a rooftop  viewing area the other day. I was wondering where th extra Cl fp viewing area would be if the parties used both v
Garden viewing areas. I would love it!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mcurrence said:


> Sorry if this has been answered but what time did the Before  party start tonight? If it was 7:45 then that’s only 30 minutes to eat and dash to the garden before the after partyers are in the garden space too?



Today is when the pre-party Plaza Garden version moved to a check-in 1.5 hours before fireworks.  The after-party has a check-in 1 hour before fireworks.  So what you describe is correct, if you assume all the after-party guests were to in fact show up at that check-in time.

Somewhat related, and different strokes for different folks of course, but if I book the after-party the last thing I’m doing is showing up an hour in advance and sitting on my thumbs in the garden.  I’ll gladly show up 15-20 mins before fireworks and take whatever spot I can grab in the garden at that point (assuming we don’t see consistent reports of any over-crowding under this new arrangement).


----------



## zebrastreyepz

I will be watching for more reports but as of now, learning towards canceling.


----------



## PPFlight75

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Today is when the pre-party Plaza Garden version moved to a check-in 1.5 hours before fireworks.  The after-party has a check-in 1 hour before fireworks.  So what you describe is correct, if you assume all the after-party guests were to in fact show up at that check-in time.
> 
> Somewhat related, and different strokes for different folks of course, but if I book the after-party the last thing I’m doing is showing up an hour in advance and sitting on my thumbs in the garden.  I’ll gladly show up 15-20 mins before fireworks and take whatever spot I can grab in the garden at that point (assuming we don’t see consistent reports of any over-crowding under this new arrangement).


I agree! I’m getting  too old to sit for too long or stand for too long!! I can only sit for an hour max but only if it’s for free!!


----------



## theostwalts

So if I understand this right, the after fireworks party is only on certain nights. Is that correct? I booked the dessert party today and called to make sure I had booked the right thing after seeing a post about the changes. According to WDW dining, only one party setting was showing for 12/01/18. Does that sound right? I called to double check because we have a BOG reservation for 6:25 pm. I thought if a later party was occurring, it might be better.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

theostwalts said:


> So if I understand this right, the after fireworks party is only on certain nights. Is that correct? I booked the dessert party today and called to make sure I had booked the right thing after seeing a post about the changes. According to WDW dining, only one party setting was showing for 12/01/18. Does that sound right? I called to double check because we have a BOG reservation for 6:25 pm. I thought if a later party was occurring, it might be better.



No, all three versions of the MK dessert parties are offered nightly, aside from MNSSHP and MVMCP nights.  My guess would be that dates/times for the After Party aren’t loaded in their system that far out yet.  It’s pretty new and kinks in the booking process don’t seem to be ironed out yet.


----------



## SaintsManiac

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Today is when the pre-party Plaza Garden version moved to a check-in 1.5 hours before fireworks.  The after-party has a check-in 1 hour before fireworks.  So what you describe is correct, if you assume all the after-party guests were to in fact show up at that check-in time.
> 
> Somewhat related, and different strokes for different folks of course, but if I book the after-party the last thing I’m doing is showing up an hour in advance and sitting on my thumbs in the garden.  I’ll gladly show up 15-20 mins before fireworks and take whatever spot I can grab in the garden at that point (assuming we don’t see consistent reports of any over-crowding under this new arrangement).





I agree. Staking out a spot in the garden an hour early defeats the whole purpose.


----------



## Wdw1015

We have the before party booked for the first time on June 14th and I have to say I’m disappointed they are in the same viewing area. Having to rush through some very expensive desserts just to try and get a decent spot in the garden doesn’t sit well with me.

**ok, so now that I got that out of my system, let’s talk worse case scenario. Is there truly a “bad” spot in there? If the garden all of a sudden has twice the amount of people, are we back to feeling like we are in the hub or isn’t it that bad? Just trying to get a feel for the space. We did the hub a few years ago and I really don’t want to deal with that feeling in the garden that I’m paying a lot of money for.


----------



## disny_luvr

zebrastreyepz said:


> I will be watching for more reports but as of now, learning towards canceling.



I’m feeling the same way, too, which is disappointing because I was really looking forward to it. We are booked for June 24th so I have a few weeks to figure it out.


----------



## Meglen

I feel like to get your money's worth if you are the before party you check in relax and go over 15 min early and for the after party you go on rides while people are camping out spots and head over 15 min before. No other way would this be a Time saver. And I plan on doing the first option.

If someone wants to get into the garden an hour before the show then they are wasting time and money.


----------



## theostwalts

GADisneyDad14 said:


> No, all three versions of the MK dessert parties are offered nightly, aside from MNSSHP and MVMCP nights.  My guess would be that dates/times for the After Party aren’t loaded in their system that far out yet.  It’s pretty new and kinks in the booking process don’t seem to be ironed out yet.



Thanks.  So would the later time be better since we have a 6:25 adr for BOG?  I’ve never had dinner there or done any of the dessert parties at WDW.


----------



## famgel

SaintsManiac said:


> Can you tell us about the new menu items?


Bump


----------



## Lsdolphin

zebrastreyepz said:


> I will be watching for more reports but as of now, learning towards canceling.





Same here


----------



## Elle23

Seriously? Why can’t Disney just leave things that are working alone? 

So they increased the price AND are doubling the amount of people in the garden viewing area? Really?

I bit the bullet and made a reservation for November despite the price increase, but I had no idea about them double dipping with 2 different parties. That is truly disappointing.


----------



## CMNJ

Ok so it seems like with the party starting earlier the people head to the Garden earlier too. Pretty much the crowd at 8:45 was the whole group except for possibly a few stragglers. Once everyone stood up instead of laying down there was a lot of room in the garden. Honestly it didn’t look much different than any other night I’ve walked past that area. People kind of congregated in the front, middle, and back with a good amount of room between the “sections”. However it did seem like the after fireworks party did not sell well tonight. I think there were 8 tables/groups total at the after party. That means that the majority of the people I saw heading over to the Garden around 8:30 when we went in were actually from the before fireworks party. I guess with the earlier start time people head down sooner. When we did it last year people seemed to only head over like 15-20 min prior.
As for the food I was not a fan. I had hoped with the new menu it would be tastier and closer to being “worth” the hefty price tag but it was extremely disappointing. I did not like the previous menu much either. I think the dessert party we went to for Jingle Bell Jingle Bam was way better. The dessert selection tonight wasn’t all that different feeling than the previous one (from my recollection when I went last fall). Here’s what I recall them having
Oreos with a tiny bit of mousse and a chocolate mickey face
Strawberry tarts
Cheesecake brownie bites
Pineapple delights
Red velvet cupcakes 
Chocolate chip cookies (and I think sugar too)
Rice Krispie treats
Macarons 
chocolatr covered strawberries 
Decorate your own cupcake
Vanilla ice cream (with whip cream and cherries but I didn’t notice any toppings like fudge/chocolate sauce)
Fruit tray
Cheese cubes
Cold spinach dip with crackers
Taco mini egg rolls with some dip/sauce
Ooey gooey toffee cake
“s’mores” on a stick (toasted marshmallow rolled in chocolate shavings and graham cracker crumbs)
Normal drinks (sparking Apple cider, coffee, tea, hot chocolate, water, milk, lemonade, iced tea, juice)
The ooey gooey toffee cake was extremely disappointing. It tasted like they tried to make it without getting the recipe. It was neither ooey nor gooey. I assume the dryness was the result of having to make huge pans of it for the party.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Thanks for all the feedback. I think a lot of people are jumping the gun here.

In reality, was tonight’s showing any different than any other night? Doesn’t seem so from what I’m reading. People are just going slightly crazy. I was under the assumption EVERY spot is good in the garden, so what does it matter what time someone goes there

It seems it was the same tonight as other nights. Yes more people went down earlier but that’s because they were worried about a spot, when in reality they should get one no problem, even if going 10 mins before. 

This very well might change as the summer crowds come in though so I won’t even remotely think of canceling or changing until I see some late June and July reviews, since I’m going in August

I hope for the best.


----------



## glvsav37

It's been over 2 years since we've done the (then) Whishes DP. There was only Terrace viewing and you could stand at the rail once the show started. Honestly, we loved it and have plans to do it again this August. 

Can someone give me the protocol now? I get there's the Terrace and Garden viewing, along with the price difference. I get that they changed added the "after" party and the garden is now mixed with both 'before' and 'after' guests. This is making me lean toward the Terrace, got small enough kids that cant see over grown adults so well. However, do they still allow you to stand at the rail? Or are the seats assigned and thats where you watch from? B/c i would hate to get assigned a rear table and miss a lot of the high show. 

Please give me the skinny on how it is working these days. While price is always a factor (terrace vs garden), we budget these events in b/c we love the convenience of them and get to WDW so infrequently. I'll gladly pay for the best available experience for my kids, just dont like to roll the dice and possibly get stuck somewhere we won't fully enjoy it b/c it will be the only time his trip.


----------



## MelissaMonicaDrake

glvsav37 said:


> It's been over 2 years since we've done the (then) Whishes DP. There was only Terrace viewing and you could stand at the rail once the show started. Honestly, we loved it and have plans to do it again this August.
> 
> Can someone give me the protocol now? I get there's the Terrace and Garden viewing, along with the price difference. I get that they changed added the "after" party and the garden is now mixed with both 'before' and 'after' guests. This is making me lean toward the Terrace, got small enough kids that cant see over grown adults so well. However, do they still allow you to stand at the rail? Or are the seats assigned and thats where you watch from? B/c i would hate to get assigned a rear table and miss a lot of the high show.
> 
> Please give me the skinny on how it is working these days. While price is always a factor (terrace vs garden), we budget these events in b/c we love the convenience of them and get to WDW so infrequently. I'll gladly pay for the best available experience for my kids, just dont like to roll the dice and possibly get stuck somewhere we won't fully enjoy it b/c it will be the only time his trip.



Curious about this, too. Last time we went was in 2011 and did the terrace viewing as well and it was great. Already booked garden viewing for our trip this year and thinking about switching it as our youngest is 6 and it will be the only day we'll be in MK during the fireworks.


----------



## whiporee

Sounds about what I thought but would be. There's a lot of room there, but not enough room for laying down. That's not unexpected. I think Disney saw the space, saw it wasn't filling up, tried to find a way to fill it. I don't know whether this will work, but it's hardly anything unexpected. When they set aside the space, they intended to fill it. When they planned the party, they intended for the space to fill up. They couldn't fill it with the pre-show, so they added the post. 

I do think it's true that any space in the garden is better than 95 percent of the spaces available, period. There are better spaces and worse spaces in the garden, but all of them are better than most. So if you want one of the best of the best, you do need to be there early and wait, but if you don't want to wait, you can still get a very good space to watch. 

Or you can pay more and sit at the Terrace.


----------



## dizneeat

glvsav37 said:


> There was only Terrace viewing and you could stand at the rail once the show started.



*We have done it twice in the last two years and every time everyone stayed seated. No more standing at the rails. Tables are close to the rail as well, so you would have to push yourself in between two tables.
*


----------



## Cade387

When we went in 2016 we sat in the grassy area in front of Crystal Palace. I’m thinking we had a fast pass? It wasn’t a dessert party but we had room to sit the entire time and the kids watched from the stroller. If it really is standing only, how do the kids see anything? I can’t hold a 45 and 55 lb kid high enough to be eye level with adults for that long. That is why we paid for the dessert party in the first place.

This whole thing sounds like watching HEA isn’t even worth it. I have three days to decide and it is the only part of the trip that has me stressed.


----------



## glvsav37

dizneeat said:


> *We have done it twice in the last two years and every time everyone stayed seated. No more standing at the rails. Tables are close to the rail as well, so you would have to push yourself in between two tables.*


thanks....are all the table at the rail, or are there others further back? Last time we went, there were tables in the back and IDK how anyone could see the fireworks from there?


----------



## CJK

glvsav37 said:


> thanks....are all the table at the rail, or are there others further back? Last time we went, there were tables in the back and IDK how anyone could see the fireworks from there?


I'm not the OP, but I can answer this question. We went to the Terrace party in March. There are now only 2 rows of tables. One row is right by the railing, and the other row is right behind them. No more tables in the back. Everyone has a great view. In fact, the dessert party area is so spacious now. I remember how crowded it was with the original set up, so this is a really nice change.


----------



## quandrea

ChimCher-ee said:


> So, without even waiting for tonight's feedback, I decided to bail. I've cancelled the dessert party and will instead leave the park for ...
> 
> ... a late dinner reservation at California Grill. I've never been there either, and can take advantage of just having to go down in the elevator to be in for the night. I'll avoid the crowds and stress, and save the dessert party for another time, maybe with DD.


I was thinking of mentioning this too. We are there in August and I’ve been considering the dessert party. I want to see HEA, but don’t want the hassle of crowds. It occurred to me on Sunday to book California Grill brunch. I’ll head back for fireworks later. With our discount it ends up being about the same cost. Better food, better value for my sensibilities. No direct view of the castle though. It’s a concession, to be sure, but one I’m happy to make.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

glvsav37 said:


> It's been over 2 years since we've done the (then) Whishes DP. There was only Terrace viewing and you could stand at the rail once the show started. Honestly, we loved it and have plans to do it again this August.
> 
> Can someone give me the protocol now? I get there's the Terrace and Garden viewing, along with the price difference. I get that they changed added the "after" party and the garden is now mixed with both 'before' and 'after' guests. This is making me lean toward the Terrace, got small enough kids that cant see over grown adults so well. However, do they still allow you to stand at the rail? Or are the seats assigned and thats where you watch from? B/c i would hate to get assigned a rear table and miss a lot of the high show.
> 
> Please give me the skinny on how it is working these days. While price is always a factor (terrace vs garden), we budget these events in b/c we love the convenience of them and get to WDW so infrequently. I'll gladly pay for the best available experience for my kids, just dont like to roll the dice and possibly get stuck somewhere we won't fully enjoy it b/c it will be the only time his trip.



PPs have given you excellent advice above on the current state of the Terrace version of the dessert party. It’s quite a bit different than years ago when the whole bottom level was packed with tables.  Granted table configuration can change night to night, but you generally only see one row of tables along the rail, and in some spots two.  There’s no more “rushing to the rail” like the prior setup. 

I keep Post #1 updated with links to reviews/experiences that are posted in this thread:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/mk-happily-ever-after-dessert-party-discussion-thread.3604693/

About 1/4 down the page you’ll see some links to Terrace party posts (that party doesn’t get as much discussion as the Plaza Garden version, as you’ll see). 

Seats are assigned on a first-come, first-served basis.  (They used to be pre-assigned in prior iterations of this event)

Pic is a bit dated and they’ve changed the layout a bit, but the table layout looks something like this below.  That “jut out” is where you tend to see tables two layers deep. 


Hope that helps!


----------



## mom2rtk

Tara8595 said:


> BTW, FWIW, my mom was there last night and asked a manager about this whole thing and she said "we have room to double the number of the people in the plaza, so it's all going to be fine".  Ugh.


Well there you go. Exactly what so many of us feared would be the case.


----------



## ChanduTail

Elle23 said:


> So they increased the price AND are doubling the amount of people in the garden viewing area? Really?


----------



## SaintsManiac

We aren't sure if we'll keep the party or not, but it's because of many factors not just the changes. Although I will say that COLD spinach dip is disgusting!


----------



## 123SA

I think the view from the terrace is terrible (2016 Sept party).  I won't do that party again.  We had a table in the 2nd row.  I guess I'm too picky.  We ended up standing over by the serving tables to get a more centered, less tree blocked view.  I think being so off-centered detracts from the show.  I'm also not convinced that toddlers seated at a table in the back row can see much, but It's been a while since I've had a toddler, so other's opinions are going to better than mine.

I liked the view from the plaza garden (2017 Aug party).  I don't like the idea of the party size increase, but I still think it has to be better than fighting the crowd at the hub, which is my main reason for booking the party.  I remember looking at that crowd from the plaza garden last year, watching people continually shoving into the spaces marked off by the tape, watching people argue with CM when they were told they couldn't  be outside the tape, they couldn't come into the garden, they couldn't stand in front of the garden etc...and I was so glad I had my reserved place.   2015 we were by the train station, ground level and it was nasty.  2 people in scooters were very vocal any time anyone filled the space in front them up to like 15 feet out. The aggression level made me uncomfortable.  Once the show started, it filled in, kids went up on shoulders and it became rather pointless that I had waited for the show.  Couldn't see over the kids and we were boxed in.  So...yes, the new party still seems like the better option.

If it's going to be more crowded, I think I'll arrive late.  I'm trying to avoid the whole sitting and fighting with a crowd, so arriving early just means more time in the crowd.  I also booked the Tony's lunch that comes with the parade fast pass for just this reason (and the Stars Wars dessert party, and the Frozen dessert party)


----------



## areno79

I'm hoping since last night was the first night with the new menu and the after party, the food will improve and we'll get some more reviews. That's why we don't go to brand new restaurants. It takes them some time to work out the kinks.


----------



## whirlthepearl

I'm a relatively new AP holder and was holding out faith that Disney would do this right (in my mind, that would mean using both gardens). I'm disappointed in a general sense BUT I agree with someone above that I still don't think this is going to change anything drastically (EXCEPT for already sold out/crowded nights like the 4th of July). Anyway I'm sending my parents and kids on Saturday. They have no clue about anything Disney-related, so I'm not going to freak them out about it and I'll report back on what normal Garden party guests observe. And if they have a bad experience, you better believe I'll be at Guest Services on Sunday.


----------



## HappyGrape

hm... it does not sounds good does it?


----------



## GirlDreamer

glvsav37 said:


> thanks....are all the table at the rail, or are there others further back? Last time we went, there were tables in the back and IDK how anyone could see the fireworks from there?





CJK said:


> I'm not the OP, but I can answer this question. We went to the Terrace party in March. There are now only 2 rows of tables. One row is right by the railing, and the other row is right behind them. No more tables in the back. Everyone has a great view. In fact, the dessert party area is so spacious now. I remember how crowded it was with the original set up, so this is a really nice change.





GADisneyDad14 said:


> PPs have given you excellent advice above on the current state of the Terrace version of the dessert party. It’s quite a bit different than years ago when the whole bottom level was packed with tables.  Granted table configuration can change night to night, but you generally only see one row of tables along the rail, and in some spots two.  There’s no more “rushing to the rail” like the prior setup.
> 
> I keep Post #1 updated with links to reviews/experiences that are posted in this thread:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/mk-happily-ever-after-dessert-party-discussion-thread.3604693/
> 
> About 1/4 down the page you’ll see some links to Terrace party posts (that party doesn’t get as much discussion as the Plaza Garden version, as you’ll see).
> 
> Seats are assigned on a first-come, first-served basis.  (They used to be pre-assigned in prior iterations of this event)
> 
> Pic is a bit dated and they’ve changed the layout a bit, but the table layout looks something like this below.  That “jut out” is where you tend to see tables two layers deep.
> View attachment 325627
> 
> Hope that helps!



I posted about this earlier, but didn't get any replies. I think that when they added the after party, they might have changed the terrace view as well, so I'm hoping that someone might give us some feedback of how it's working now. The website says the following : _"This sensational celebration starts at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant with a tempting array of freshly prepared desserts plus a variety of seasonal fruits and cheeses. As showtime approaches, you’ll be escorted to your seats on the patio of Tomorrowland Terrace. Then, just sit back and relax—and watch in amazement as the skies ignite and Cinderella Castle glows with enchanting illuminations."_


----------



## HappyGrape

were people standing or sitting? would a child be able to see?


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I guess we will keep our before party for now. Waiting to hear more reviews.


----------



## DWeav

Regarding the before party, plaza garden viewing. Are you allowed to take any desserts with you to the garden area?


----------



## djc9699

DWeav said:


> Regarding the before party, plaza garden viewing. Are you allowed to take any desserts with you to the garden area?


We have done three parties and we have taken water with us and my granddaughter took a few strawberries and cookies last time. My son then went and bought popcorn and pretzels before the show as no one really cared for the deserts. We have the 3rd of July booked and I am hoping we can spend more time with the deserts and that they are better before heading to the viewing area since those fireworks won't require as good a view of the castle.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DWeav said:


> Regarding the before party, plaza garden viewing. Are you allowed to take any desserts with you to the garden area?





Yes


----------



## tiffne

disny_luvr said:


> I’m feeling the same way, too, which is disappointing because I was really looking forward to it. We are booked for June 24th so I have a few weeks to figure it out.


We are scheduled for that night too. As of right now there are 49+ spaces available for both the before and after parties so hopefully nothing will be sold out.   I briefly considered switching to the after party because we have a 6:20 BOG ADR but I don't think my in-laws who are joining us will be up for sticking around for desserts after the fireworks.  They are going to want to book it out of there.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

GirlDreamer said:


> I posted about this earlier, but didn't get any replies. I think that when they added the after party, they might have changed the terrace view as well, so I'm hoping that someone might give us some feedback of how it's working now. The website says the following : _"This sensational celebration starts at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant with a tempting array of freshly prepared desserts plus a variety of seasonal fruits and cheeses. As showtime approaches, you’ll be escorted to your seats on the patio of Tomorrowland Terrace. Then, just sit back and relax—and watch in amazement as the skies ignite and Cinderella Castle glows with enchanting illuminations."_



That’s either a bad cut/paste job on the website, or they are tweaking the format a bit there too.  If it is a format change, it just went into effect yesterday so we’ll need to see some more on the ground reports come in to know for sure.  Historically, the Terrace version doesn’t get a ton of chatter around the DIS, mainly due to its small guest count.


----------



## athyng

We have a reservation for the garden party for Saturday night. I will post a review when I get a chance after. As I get claustrophobic in big crowds, I hope this is still worth the heafty price tag.


----------



## Cluelyss

Wdw1015 said:


> We have the before party booked for the first time on June 14th and I have to say I’m disappointed they are in the same viewing area. Having to rush through some very expensive desserts just to try and get a decent spot in the garden doesn’t sit well with me.
> 
> **ok, so now that I got that out of my system, let’s talk worse case scenario. Is there truly a “bad” spot in there? If the garden all of a sudden has twice the amount of people, are we back to feeling like we are in the hub or isn’t it that bad? Just trying to get a feel for the space. We did the hub a few years ago and I really don’t want to deal with that feeling in the garden that I’m paying a lot of money for.


Having done the garden party several times, I can honestly say that even if the crowd was doubled, it would still be 100x better than being on Main Street or in the hub. 

Yes, I loved that we could sit in the garden, and that my kids could run around before the show, but I’ll happily stand with a foot between me and my neighbor vs being crammed in like a sardine. There’s still value for us here.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Cluelyss said:


> Having done the garden party several times, I can honestly say that even if the crowd was doubled, it would still be 100x better than being on Main Street or in the hub.
> 
> Yes, I loved that we could sit in the garden, and that my kids could run around before the show, but I’ll happily stand with a foot between me and my neighbor vs being crammed in like a sardine. There’s still value for us here.





Yep after seeing Main St the Tuesday before Thanksgiving I do agree with that. If it became as crowded as that it would lose ALL value.


----------



## Luna81

I think we will still do it. But I also think we will still plan to just chill with the food as long as we can and head out last minute. 

We saw HEA on opening night and got our spot at like 5pm or so. Hah. It was amazing but I’m good with squeezing in a few minutes before start. As long as they are good about getting us to the garden.


----------



## GirlDreamer

GADisneyDad14 said:


> That’s either a bad cut/paste job on the website, or they are tweaking the format a bit there too.  If it is a format change, it just went into effect yesterday so we’ll need to see some more on the ground reports come in to know for sure.  Historically, the Terrace version doesn’t get a ton of chatter around the DIS, mainly due to its small guest count.



I could imagine them doing it to sell more tickets for the terrace view, as if we don't eat at the terrace, they won't need the tables along the railing and they would be able to cram in a lot more people to view from there. I booked the terrace view, not only to watch the fireworks from the terrace though, but for the convenience of sitting at the table there and relax and enjoy some desserts before the fireworks starts. If they've actually changed it and we would eat and we'd have to move after eating the desserts anyway, then I might as well change my booking to the garden view where you get a more centered view of the castle. Unless future reports say the garden area gets too crowded with the new after party that is.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I think it is a shame to hear that both party groups, before and after will share the same space in the garden.  We thought it was pretty full when we went on May 17th, a Thursday night.  I would have thought Disney would use the other side.

We got to the party entrance for the food at about 7:35, waited a few minutes until we were checked in.  There was plenty of variety in the little desserts, ice cream, cookies , brownies and such.  I enjoyed them but you certainly are not eating your $ worth, you cant eat that much.  I would prefer more savory treats like at some of the other parties. 

 We took our time to go over to the garden, one of the last few people, and it had space but the "prime" spots were gone.  We wandered around and worked our way to about where we wanted to be. We were toward the left and mid point in depth.  Everyone stood when it got close to show time.  People had lay out there ponchos on the ground to sit beforehand which made it seem a bit more crowded than it really was.  There was far more room in the garden area than on the street or hub area, that was full.  But to double the amount of people in there would make it very, very full.  Not quite center hub full, but I don't think everyone could sit until showtime.

We payed $59 pp, for 4 of us.  I don't see us doing it again at the $69 price tag,or even the $59, unless it is a peak season trip(Christmas, Easter..) which we have yet to ever do.  I enjoyed the new show however, impressive display on the castle, like the songs...but I don't like that unless you are right up in the hub you miss most of it.  Same with the new DHS star wars/jingle shows.


----------



## kat_lh

GirlDreamer said:


> I could imagine them doing it to sell more tickets for the terrace view, as if we don't eat at the terrace, they won't need the tables along the railing and they would be able to cram in a lot more people to view from there. I booked the terrace view, not only to watch the fireworks from the terrace though, but for the convenience of sitting at the table there and relax and enjoy some desserts before the fireworks starts. If they've actually changed it and we would eat and we'd have to move after eating the desserts anyway, then I might as well change my booking to the garden view where you get a more centered view of the castle. Unless future reports say the garden area gets too crowded with the new after party that is.



There wouldn't be a reason to charge more for the Terrace party if you weren't seated through the fireworks though, right? I'll drop this in a heartbeat if all the parties share the same eating space.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

I've decided to cancel. Too much hurley burley for me for a hefty price tag.


----------



## FastPasser.

I saw nothing at the viewing area last night that would make me not go or cancel.


----------



## IrishNYC

CMNJ said:


> There is still a decent amount of room in the garden and if people weren’t sprawled put there would be even more


Being able to sprawl and relax is part of the appeal to my booking the party. I'm short and claustrophobic. My 8 year old is way shorter. I booked this so I wouldn't get ragey when some idiot decided to shove their way in front of my short kid so she can't see.



0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. I think a lot of people are jumping the gun here.
> 
> In reality, was tonight’s showing any different than any other night? Doesn’t seem so from what I’m reading. People are just going slightly crazy. I was under the assumption EVERY spot is good in the garden, so what does it matter what time someone goes there
> 
> It seems it was the same tonight as other nights. Yes more people went down earlier but that’s because they were worried about a spot, when in reality they should get one no problem, even if going 10 mins before.
> 
> This very well might change as the summer crowds come in though so I won’t even remotely think of canceling or changing until I see some late June and July reviews, since I’m going in August
> 
> I hope for the best.



I'm also hoping for the best for our night in September. We shall see. 




FastPasser. said:


> I saw nothing at the viewing area last night that would make me not go or cancel.



Let's hope!


----------



## zebrastreyepz

FastPasser. said:


> I saw nothing at the viewing area last night that would make me not go or cancel.


That's good for someone who has a frame of reference.

I do not.

I've never done the dessert parties and all my experiences anywhere near the hub for HEA and afterwards have been almost traumatic.

I booked the party with the previous desserts in mind and a certain mindset based on what was said here about what it would be like.

That has changed since I booked and I don't have a long time to wait and see how things go as my cancellation window is looming.

Still looking forward to the SW party very much.


----------



## GirlDreamer

kat_lh said:


> There wouldn't be a reason to charge more for the Terrace party if you weren't seated through the fireworks though, right? I'll drop this in a heartbeat if all the parties share the same eating space.



From how it's worded on the website, it's definitely going to be seats, but they wouldn't need the tables anymore if the desserts part is in a different area. I imagine they'll probably have long rows of chairs facing the railings so you just sit and watch or something.


----------



## FastPasser.

zebrastreyepz said:


> Still looking forward to the SW party very much.


When are you going?


----------



## abarriger

Has anyone successfully swapped a pre-party for an after-party online? I have been trying to do so but I keep getting an error message, and then when I call I get the "two hours hold time" message, and I'm in the classroom all day so I can't do that.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

FastPasser. said:


> When are you going?


We will be standing in line to enter the party as soon as y'all will let us in on Monday, June 11th!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

IrishNYC said:


> Being able to sprawl and relax is part of the appeal to my booking the party.



I can’t quite tell if you’re saying this tongue in cheek or being serious, but if you’re serious, I’m not so sure I’d use the words “sprawl out and relax” to describe the Plaza Garden party even before this recent change.  Adequate personal space not elbow to elbow, yes, sprawled out, I’m not sure.  

Sorry to dissect your terminology there.


----------



## FastPasser.

zebrastreyepz said:


> We will be standing in line to enter the party as soon as y'all will let us in on Monday, June 11th!


I responded on the SW thread.


----------



## ArwenMarie

abarriger said:


> Has anyone successfully swapped a pre-party for an after-party online? I have been trying to do so but I keep getting an error message, and then when I call I get the "two hours hold time" message, and I'm in the classroom all day so I can't do that.



I haven't been able to switch yet either for the same reasons.


----------



## Cade387

zebrastreyepz said:


> We will be standing in line to enter the party as soon as y'all will let us in on Monday, June 11th!



We will be at SWDP on the 12th!  when are you doing the HEA one?


----------



## IrishNYC

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I can’t quite tell if you’re saying this tongue in cheek or being serious, but if you’re serious, I’m not so sure I’d use the words “sprawl out and relax” to describe the Plaza Garden party even before this recent change.  Adequate personal space not elbow to elbow, yes, sprawled out, I’m not sure.
> 
> Sorry to dissect your terminology there.



It's ok! Yes, I'm being a bit facetious. I basically don't want to be crowded in. I want to have "arms length" space between groups so that my little shorty can see, and I can avoid a panic attack from being claustrophobic. I know no one is laying down on the ground.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

IrishNYC said:


> It's ok! Yes, I'm being a bit facetious. I basically don't want to be crowded in. I want to have "arms length" space between groups so that my little shorty can see, and I can avoid a panic attack from being claustrophobic. I know no one is laying down on the ground.



Ahh, ok - got it. 

FWIW, for my 7 and 3 year olds, I’ve 1) positioned myself on the back rail so I can pick them up and not worry about blocking people behind me (also helps to have something to lean on when carrying so much weight!) and 2) positioned myself towards the front rail and just let them stand.  They still can’t see the lower castle stuff from there, but the higher stuff is fine.  The open walkway on the path in front of the garden gives just enough of a space to let little ones see out/up.  I’m not going to say this is the absolute perfect setup for little ones, but for me it’s better than being out in the hub smushed together with potentially much more difficult viewing situations.


----------



## whirlthepearl

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FWIW, for my 7 and 3 year olds, I’ve 1) positioned myself on the back rail so I can pick them up and not worry about blocking people behind me (also helps to have something to lean on when carrying so much weight!) and 2) positioned myself towards the front rail and just let them stand. They still can’t see the lower castle stuff from there, but the higher stuff is fine. The open walkway on the path in front of the garden gives just enough of a space to let little ones see out/up. I’m not going to say this is the absolute perfect setup for little ones, but for me it’s better than being out in the hub smushed together with potentially much more difficult viewing situations.



Ooh my kids are roughly the same age and I'm sending them with my parents Sat night. I just learned about this back rail tip but am worried that won't have the stamina to hold them up for the show...would you recommend they go with option 2, the front rail? Thanks!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

whirlthepearl said:


> Ooh my kids are roughly the same age and I'm sending them with my parents Sat night. I just learned about this back rail tip but am worried that won't have the stamina to hold them up for the show...would you recommend they go with option 2, the front rail? Thanks!



I can’t hold my 7 year old up the whole time.  Plus in the summer it’s like holding an oven.  He knows he has to come down during Moana, no whining!  

To date, and different strokes for different folks, but I personally haven’t stressed too much about my actual spot - we just move over to the garden when ready and adjust based on what’s available.   Hard to say just what this new setup will mean for our “routine” I guess.   

My kids just seem to enjoy the music and fireworks and they don’t necessarily know what they might be missing with all of the lower castle projections, so they don’t seem to care one way or the other!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

I think I have come to terms wit this new set up and will just enjoy my time in the garden whether I get a lot of space or I don't. At least I know I have a definite spot to be versus worrying about finding a good spot!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just FYI, the After Party now appears to have the prices loaded and is now fully bookable online:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...owland-terrace-after-fireworks-dessert-party/

(Before it was just showing up as $0 and would give an error once you got to the final booking page)


----------



## CMNJ

HappyGrape said:


> were people standing or sitting? would a child be able to see?


Mainly standing that I saw. If you have a child or short adults I’d suggest hanging back to give you some distance from those in front of you or trying to snag a spot along the front railing


----------



## CMNJ

athyng said:


> We have a reservation for the garden party for Saturday night. I will post a review when I get a chance after. As I get claustrophobic in big crowds, I hope this is still worth the heafty price tag.



Based on the “crowd” last night I would say you should be fine. It Is quite spacious compared to the rest of the Hub


FastPasser. said:


> I saw nothing at the viewing area last night that would make me not go or cancel.


Agreed-as long as people think the guaranteed spot and buffet quality desserts are worth the $69. I had hoped with the price increase and new menu I’d feel the cost was worth it but I still don’t. 
Personally I think the dessert parties at Hollywood Studios are a much better deal as the food is much better, include alcohol, and you get a souvenir


----------



## IrishNYC

CMNJ said:


> Based on the “crowd” last night I would say you should be fine. It Is quite spacious compared to the rest of the Hub
> 
> Agreed-as long as people think the guaranteed spot and buffet quality desserts are worth the $69. I had hoped with the price increase and new menu I’d feel the cost was worth it but I still don’t.
> Personally I think the dessert parties at Hollywood Studios are a much better deal as the food is much better, include alcohol, and you get a souvenir



I'm trying to look at it as the positive of a guaranteed spot, too, and I booked it before the price increase. What would really resolve my dilemma is if Disney extends DHS morning EMH through September, then I can switch my days around and do EMM at MK instead of the fireworks party.


----------



## anneboleyn

IrishNYC said:


> I'm trying to look at it as the positive of a guaranteed spot, too, and I booked it before the price increase. What would really resolve my dilemma is if Disney extends DHS morning EMH through September, then I can switch my days around and do EMM at MK instead of the fireworks party.



I am holding out hope that DHS morning EMH gets extended in to September as well! It would make the rest of my trip a heck of a lot easier lol


----------



## SouloTravlr

CMNJ said:


> Based on the “crowd” last night I would say you should be fine. It Is quite spacious compared to the rest of the Hub
> 
> Agreed-as long as people think the guaranteed spot and buffet quality desserts are worth the $69. I had hoped with the price increase and new menu I’d feel the cost was worth it but I still don’t.
> Personally I think the dessert parties at Hollywood Studios are a much better deal as the food is much better, include alcohol, and you get a souvenir


I wouldn't base anything on the crowd last night, since it wasn't well advertised and not many people booked the after party.


----------



## FastPasser.

CMNJ said:


> Personally I think the dessert parties at Hollywood Studios are a much better deal as the food is much better, include alcohol, and you get a souvenir


And if you're unlucky enough, you might get me.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Really not sure if we want to keep our reservation or not.  I think as more people find out about the after party the Garden is going to fill up more....last night a lot of people wouldn't have known about the after party.  

If we were to stand behind one of the little fenced off planters in the Garden, can we hold our kids on the railing so they can see?  The whole point of paying almost $300 for our family was so our little ones can see, if the Garden is full, it is a waste of money!!!  This whole thing makes me so upset!!!  It is almost as much for one of the Christmas or Halloween parties to watch the fireworks in the Garden and now they are going to stuff us in there


----------



## ArwenMarie

Switched from the Before Party to the After Party for our August date. I think it will work better for us in terms of timing with dinner. 

And I would rather not be thinking about getting down to the Garden in time while eating dessert. 

Hopefully the Garden will stay pleasant even with the two parties


----------



## erikawolf2004

Do you think if enough people cancel because of this, they will open up the other side?  I just really feel like this is going to be a big waste of money!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Well we decided to cancel only because we are holding out hope for the the Frozen Illuminations party to come available. We've done HEA party twice AND have EMM booked, so it's just too many extras this time. My daughter said she wanted a break from this one. 

Definitely keeping an eye on this thread, though! We'll do it again in March.


----------



## Life is good

is there anywhere on the Disney site where it details the cancellation policy?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Life is good said:


> is there anywhere on the Disney site where it details the cancellation policy?




It is a 5 day cancellation. It’s in my confirmation email, but I don’t know where it is on the site.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

WDW today is tweeting at the after dessert party right now

Saying he doesn’t think this is worth the money waiting an hour with poles and trees in the view when you can get better spots on Main Street with the same amount of waiting lol






WDW News Today

@WDWNT
·
19m
We’re doing the “After Fireworks Dessert Party” at Magic Kingdom tonight. They let you in the viewing area before most people have finished the before dessert party, a definite advantage.

WDW News Today

@WDWNT
·
15m
I don’t see the value in paying and waiting an hour for a view filled with poles and trees when there’s still amazing, middle of the street views available for the same wait.


----------



## Meglen

So dont wait an hour befor hand.... its ez


----------



## Cade387

FastPasser. said:


> I responded on the SW thread.



@FastPasser. so for the HEA pre-party folks are saying to show up at 7:00 when the reservation says 7:45. But for the Star Wars party you are saying we should only show up 10-15 min early (reservation says 8pm on June 12th). I was thinking we should be there by 7:15.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

zebrastreyepz said:


> That's good for someone who has a frame of reference.
> 
> I do not.


Just an opinion: many feel the SW dessert party is just fine. I think it’s way too crowded. It’s really subjective. 

I’ll also say that you might not be disappointed in whatever this turns out to be if you haven’t done the less crowded versions up until now!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

First, Disney got rid of reserved seating at the Terrace and ruined that for our family. 

Now they are making the plaza area more crowded. I’ll wait for a few more reports once the word is out more and the plaza becomes even more crowded before I decide, but I’m likely canceling for Aug and Nov now. Unless they open up the other plaza area. 

I know... Disney doesn’t care whether our family does this party 2-3 times a year every year as we have been, or not.


----------



## disny_luvr

tiffne said:


> We are scheduled for that night too. As of right now there are 49+ spaces available for both the before and after parties so hopefully nothing will be sold out.   I briefly considered switching to the after party because we have a 6:20 BOG ADR but I don't think my in-laws who are joining us will be up for sticking around for desserts after the fireworks.  They are going to want to book it out of there.



I’m holding out hope that neither party will be sold out. I’m going to continue to follow this thread to see if/how things evolve over the next few weeks.


----------



## FastPasser.

Cade387 said:


> @FastPasser. so for the HEA pre-party folks are saying to show up at 7:00 when the reservation says 7:45. But for the Star Wars party you are saying we should only show up 10-15 min early (reservation says 8pm on June 12th). I was thinking we should be there by 7:15.


The parties are facilitated by two completely different departments and each have their own distinct operational methods. If your SW party is scheduled to begin at 8pm, Guests will be allowed in at 7:45, at the earliest. Arriving any earlier just means that you're waiting in line to enter and there's no advantage in that. No need to arrive any earlier than when Guests are allowed in for the FEA party as well as tables are preassigned.


----------



## helenb

FastPasser. said:


> The parties are facilitated by two completely different departments and each have their own distinct operational methods. If your SW party is scheduled to begin at 8pm, Guests will be allowed in at 7:45, at the earliest. Arriving any earlier just means that you're waiting in line to enter and there's no advantage in that. No need to arrive any earlier than when Guests are allowed in for the FEA party as well as tables are preassigned.



I understand the Star Wars party. But you're saying _also_ only show up 15 minutes early for the HEA parties?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Seriously though, let’s say you show up 5 mins before the fireworks start, is there even a bad spot there? Couldn’t you literally just walk in a min before it starts and enjoy?


----------



## jaysmom4285

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Seriously though, let’s say you show up 5 mins before the fireworks start, is there even a bad spot there? Couldn’t you literally just walk in a min before it starts and enjoy?



That's what we do. We take our time relaxing and enjoying the desserts and go to the viewing spot 5-10 minutes before the fireworks.  It's not so crowded even at that point that we can't find a spot with a good view, which is almost anywhere.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jaysmom4285 said:


> That's what we do. We take our time relaxing and enjoying the desserts and go to the viewing spot 5-10 minutes before the fireworks.  *It's not so crowded even at that point that we can't find a spot with a good view, which is almost anywhere.*


*Up until now*. I think the jury is still out now that they are selling two parties the same viewing area.


----------



## FastPasser.

helenb said:


> I understand the Star Wars party. But you're saying _also_ only show up 15 minutes early for the HEA parties?


I did? Can you direct me to that post so I can reread it and double check it.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Up until now*. I think the jury is still out now that they are selling two parties the same viewing area.



Well if it’s true that they lowered attendees for each party to make it basically be the same, then it should be fine


----------



## helenb

FastPasser. said:


> The parties are facilitated by two completely different departments and each have their own distinct operational methods. If your SW party is scheduled to begin at 8pm, Guests will be allowed in at 7:45, at the earliest. Arriving any earlier just means that you're waiting in line to enter and there's no advantage in that. No need to arrive any earlier than when Guests are allowed in for the FEA party as well as tables are preassigned.





FastPasser. said:


> I did? Can you direct me to that post so I can reread it and double check it.



The one above.


----------



## FastPasser.

helenb said:


> The one above.


FEA, the "Frozen Ever After" party at Epcot.


----------



## FastPasser.

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Well if it’s true that they lowered attendees for each party to make it basically be the same, then it should be fine


The announcement below from Disney doesn't seem to indicate a lowering in attendees.

*"Because of the popularity of the Fireworks Dessert Party at Magic Kingdom Park, we are expanding the experience starting May 28 so more Guests will be able to enjoy it." *


----------



## Allison

erikawolf2004 said:


> Do you think if enough people cancel because of this, they will open up the other side?  I just really feel like this is going to be a big waste of money!


No.  If there are less people, there is no reason to open space they don't need.


----------



## Newcastle

FastPasser. said:


> The announcement below from Disney doesn't seem to indicate a lowering in attendees.
> 
> *"Because of the popularity of the Fireworks Dessert Party at Magic Kingdom Park, we are expanding the experience starting May 28 so more Guests will be able to enjoy it." *


I was thinking the exact same thing.  What would be the point of them spreading the same number of guests across two parties instead of one? They aren’t going to increase their profits using that approach.  I am booked for the before garden party for July 3rd and I have a very hard time believing that they reduced the spots for this party in advance of the announcement for the new after party and thus, I suspect that they are just going to jam everyone, including all of the additional guests who sign up for the after party, into the same space.  That doesn’t make me very happy but I also don’t know if there is going to be any way for me to confirm this far enough in advance to cancel, unless there are similar sold out parties happening prior to July 3rd.  Am I missing something here?


----------



## whiporee

Newcastle said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing.  What would be the point of them spreading the same number of guests across two parties instead of one? They aren’t going to increase their profits using that approach.  I am booked for the before garden party for July 3rd and I have a very hard time believing that they reduced the spots for this party in advance of the announcement for the new after party and thus, I suspect that they are just going to jam everyone, including all of the additional guests who sign up for the after party, into the same space.  That doesn’t make me very happy but I also don’t know if there is going to be any way for me to confirm this far enough in advance to cancel, unless there are similar sold out parties happening prior to July 3rd.  Am I missing something here?



I understand the fear, but are there really any examples of Disney doing what you're suggesting they are doing? I understand the desire to want to have as few people at any event, but I've not known WDW to oversell things. I guess you could make the case for the Halloween of Christmas parties, but even though those aren't as deserted as we might hope, they re hardly unmanageable. Aside from 7DMT and the rare M&Gs, lines are pretty manageable for those events.

There's not a huge demand for the garden party -- that's why people talk about the space to spread out and such. But that's not by design -- it's just that there's a limited number of people who want to pay for this kind of event. There's a chance that more people will want to come after the fireworks, but I think it's far from a guarantee. The reason there was space before wasn't because it was planned that way; it was because the party didn't sell as well as they hoped. Like any event a WDW, even if they hadn't introduced this new party, they'd find a way to maximize the viewing space they have.

The other point I'd make is that if WDW were to take away the other garden and add it to a paid event, the outcries would be pretty loud, too. Probably louder.


----------



## Cade387

FastPasser. said:


> The parties are facilitated by two completely different departments and each have their own distinct operational methods. If your SW party is scheduled to begin at 8pm, Guests will be allowed in at 7:45, at the earliest. Arriving any earlier just means that you're waiting in line to enter and there's no advantage in that. No need to arrive any earlier than when Guests are allowed in for the FEA party as well as tables are preassigned.



Thank you for takin the time to respond and clarify. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Disney & ME

I am sorry to report that I am unable to report on the party. Sorry to disappoint, but we were disappointed too. After all my planning, unfortunately my friend ended up with horrible blisters on her feet and we had to cancel our party reservation.  I hope that someone else is able to report soon.


----------



## FastPasser.

Disney & ME said:


> I am sorry to report that I am unable to report on the party. Sorry to disappoint, but we were disappointed too. After all my planning, unfortunately my friend ended up with horrible blisters on her feet and we had to cancel our party reservation.  I hope that someone else is able to report soon.


There were two people on here that were at the Garden viewing area on Monday night, me being one of them, and both of us say that there was no over crowding at that particular party.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Well if it’s true that they lowered attendees for each party to make it basically be the same, then it should be fine


I doubt that’s true... they’re obviously doing this to sell more bookings... no other reason to do it for a business:


FastPasser. said:


> The announcement below from Disney doesn't seem to indicate a lowering in attendees.
> 
> *"Because of the popularity of the Fireworks Dessert Party at Magic Kingdom Park, we are expanding the experience starting May 28 so more Guests will be able to enjoy it." *






FastPasser. said:


> There were two people on here that were at the Garden viewing area on Monday night, me being one of them, and both of us say that there was no over crowding at that particular party.


Too soon to extrapolate this to future parties once this is more publicized though, of course.


----------



## Newcastle

whiporee said:


> The other point I'd make is that if WDW were to take away the other garden and add it to a paid event, the outcries would be pretty loud, too. Probably louder.



Thank you so much for taking the time to reply!   I would definitely agree with you that on a regular day, there would likely be adequate space to add another party given that the before parties don’t generally tend to sell out.   I guess I’m just wondering how this all plays out for an event that was already sold out and yet they have decided to add more bodies to the mix.  I’m not a big dessert person so the value for my money is not found in the dessert offerings but rather  in having the option to not have to wait around for extended periods of time before the show starts to save a spot and to have a little more ‘personal space’ so I will be somewhat disappointed if the event ends up being more crowded than I would like.  That being said, I would like to give Disney the benefit of the doubt and I will probably just keep my reservation and see how it goes.  

You do bring up a very interesting point that I hadn’t thought about before  in terms of how upset people would be if they took away the other garden.  That is definitely a valid observation.  That being said, it certainly wouldn’t be the first time that Disney found a way to profit from an experience that was previously ‘free’ .    I do agree with you though that they would probably have a lot more unhappy campers  if they were to take away that second garden compared to dealing with a few complaints here and there from the people that choose to do the dessert parties.


----------



## ArwenMarie

So it seems like we can't make any conclusions based on the past two nights of After Parties. From here and from twitter pictures, it looks like the After Party eating area was almost empty. It will take a few months to gain momentum and to see the real effect on the Garden viewing area. And hey, the After Party might not even stick around if it doesn't sell well. 

It does feel like Disney has hit the ceiling with the price point for this event.


----------



## PooH14

we did the dessert party Monday night, and I’ll say that viewing was great but the desserts were just ok, nothing special. We went to sit down around 8:40 or so and sat in the back of the hub against the rail, with plenty of space around us. My older kids got to play and we let my son crawl around a little bit. We stood up once the fireworks started and had no problem seeing the show. I would do it again just for the view and not having to deal with the crowds. The front looked more crowded than the back, so I would recommend the back like someone previously did in this thread. I guess it all depends on how crowded it is though. All in all we had a great time considering we’ve been 3 times and have never seen the fireworks without some kind of issue. Very stress free


----------



## Luna81

I feel like July 4th will really be the ultimate test of how it could be.


----------



## SouloTravlr

FastPasser. said:


> There were two people on here that were at the Garden viewing area on Monday night, me being one of them, and both of us say that there was no over crowding at that particular party.


You can't judge crowd size based on the very first night. No one knew about the after party, so it was very sparsely attended. WDW News Today tweeted a picture of the afterparty tables.


----------



## SouloTravlr

Once those tables are filled, there will be that many more people in the plaza garden area watching fireworks with the pre-fireworks party people.


----------



## SouloTravlr

WDWNT also has pictures of some of the food on their twitter feed, if anyone is interested.


----------



## HappyGrape

I can see Josh from easywdw twitted pics from the party too. His reviews are great, hope he does one soon


----------



## SaintsManiac

SouloTravlr said:


> WDWNT also has pictures of some of the food on their twitter feed, if anyone is interested.





HappyGrape said:


> I can see Josh from easywdw twitted pics from the party too. His reviews are great, hope he does one soon





They were not impressed lol


----------



## SouloTravlr

SaintsManiac said:


> They were not impressed lol


I wasn't either, based on those pictures.


----------



## Artax

I am pretty disappointed with the combined garden area. I believe on most normal nights the crowding will be a non issue as they wont sell out both parties. We have done a few of these and it has always been pretty open so I do feel there is room for more people, but if they pack in 2x the people with 2 full parties its going to get tight and not nearly as worth the price especially with the price increase. These first few nights are not going sway me one way or another. But I have the party booked for the 3rd of July and I feel the 3rd and 4th may be the ultimate test on capacity. Will probably keep the party because I still think its the better of two evils, but my experience on the 3rd may sway my decision on future parties.


----------



## msdroz

Just curious- how many of you will actually cancel if the reviews are bad?  What would it take for you to not go?  I think it's a crazy amount of money to spend but am hoping for hassle free with a good view.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I’m just talking out loud here.  Granted I’ve been proven wrong by WDW guest demand for upcharge events before, but I have a hard time getting my head around this new offering really creating a massive new source of demand that would consistently sell out.  

I can see it siphoning off guests from the pre-party because an after-party might work better in ones overall touring plan.  But I’m not so sure anything about this event is really screaming “ohhh, wow, this looks awesome” for anyone who didn’t already have a version of the dessert party on their radar in the first place. 

Obviously special event dates like 7/3 and 7/4 are different, and fall/party season dates could be different because of the massive supply/demand imbalance for HEA and it’s a higher sell-out time period - my logic probably doesn’t fly with those time periods.  

But I guess I’m just not sold overall on it having broad appeal.  We certainly see the food isn’t going to get it done.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

msdroz said:


> Just curious- how many of you will actually cancel if the reviews are bad?  What would it take for you to not go?  I think it's a crazy amount of money to spend but am hoping for hassle free with a good view.


I already did because I need more information before I will spend that kind of money on this revamped party.

When I bought my tickets, I was basing that decision on the snacks that were already offered and the "feel" for the comfort in the Garden.

We may do it again another time once I have more information and feedback.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

msdroz said:


> Just curious- how many of you will actually cancel if the reviews are bad?  What would it take for you to not go?  I think it's a crazy amount of money to spend but am hoping for hassle free with a good view.



I’ll do most any Disney upcharge event.  At least once. 

I personally wouldn’t cancel as I like to experience things directly for myself.  I’ll read reviews and form a frame of reference about what I may encounter on the ground just to be an educated consumer, but I likely wouldn’t cancel.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’m just talking out loud here.  Granted I’ve been proven wrong by WDW guest demand for upcharge events before, but I have a hard time getting my head around this new offering really creating a massive new source of demand that would consistently sell out.
> 
> I can see it siphoning off guests from the pre-party because an after-party might work better in ones overall touring plan.  But I’m not so sure anything about this event is really screaming “ohhh, wow, this looks awesome” for anyone who didn’t already have a version of the dessert party on their radar in the first place.
> 
> Obviously special event dates like 7/3 and 7/4 are different, and fall/party season dates could be different because of the massive supply/demand imbalance for HEA and it’s a higher sell-out time period - my logic probably doesn’t fly with those time periods.
> 
> But I guess I’m just not sold overall on it having broad appeal.  We certainly see the food isn’t going to get it done.


I agree 100%.  I don't think this will create new demand but instead shift some demand from one time slot to the other.  Overall I think it will end up costing them more money since they now have to staff and provide food for 2 parties instead of 1, for the same number of people overall.


----------



## Realgrumpy

Debating on changing from the before party to the after party.  Do you think it is better in respect to avoiding the mad dash of people leaving the park after the fireworks?  I will be there with my elderly parents and I am thinking it might make it easier.  Sit and chill with dessert while everyone is exiting?


----------



## SaintsManiac

msdroz said:


> Just curious- how many of you will actually cancel if the reviews are bad?  What would it take for you to not go?  I think it's a crazy amount of money to spend but am hoping for hassle free with a good view.




I canceled for various reasons that are unrelated to the new menu and after party, however I am not regretting it based on early reports.

I would book this party again in a second during a busy holiday week. Reserved space for HEA alone is worth it. Since we will be there during a "slow week" this year I am not too worried about getting a spot for HEA.

I've been twice during holiday times and never felt "cheated." Now if the garden became shoulder to shoulder crowded I would not ever book it again. I don't think that will be the case, though.


----------



## HappyGrape

I will cancel if the reports are very poor. I need to read few more reviews. I booked DAH recently and I feel we will get more out of that upgrade event, the dessert party doesn't look much of the party and pictures of the food right now do not look appealing


----------



## Roxyfire

I think the true test other than July 3rd and 4th will be on non-party nights October through December. I would expect both of those to be sold out or close. 

My other thoughts are that right now is probably one of the best times to experience this before word gets out too much. But since the food seems to be still kinda so-so I’ll probably still skip it. I’m a big sweets person so nothing makes me sadder than forgettable desserts!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Reality is I’m not gonna cancel. I don’t really care if there’s more people then usual. I’m paying for the chance to not have to wait for fireworks. I’m keeping my before party and going 10 mins before fireworks begins. As long as I have a view of the show, I’m good. 

I won’t be changing to the after so I can wait there for an hour. I’d go do that for free. 

Also I don’t want dessert after fireworks as I am already tired enough. Also it’s an EMH night when I am going till 1am


----------



## tinkerhon

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’m just talking out loud here.  Granted I’ve been proven wrong by WDW guest demand for upcharge events before, but I have a hard time getting my head around this new offering really creating a massive new source of demand that would consistently sell out.
> 
> I can see it siphoning off guests from the pre-party because an after-party might work better in ones overall touring plan.  But I’m not so sure anything about this event is really screaming “ohhh, wow, this looks awesome” for anyone who didn’t already have a version of the dessert party on their radar in the first place.
> 
> Obviously special event dates like 7/3 and 7/4 are different, and fall/party season dates could be different because of the massive supply/demand imbalance for HEA and it’s a higher sell-out time period - my logic probably doesn’t fly with those time periods.
> 
> But I guess I’m just not sold overall on it having broad appeal.  We certainly see the food isn’t going to get it done.



One of our favorite apps (anywhere it is offered) is spinach and artichoke dip-  warm and cheesy --- the thought of cold spinach dip REALLY doesn't appeal to me !


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’m just talking out loud here.  Granted I’ve been proven wrong by WDW guest demand for upcharge events before, but I have a hard time getting my head around this new offering really creating a massive new source of demand that would consistently sell out.
> 
> I can see it siphoning off guests from the pre-party because an after-party might work better in ones overall touring plan.  But I’m not so sure anything about this event is really screaming “ohhh, wow, this looks awesome” for anyone who didn’t already have a version of the dessert party on their radar in the first place.
> 
> Obviously special event dates like 7/3 and 7/4 are different, and fall/party season dates could be different because of the massive supply/demand imbalance for HEA and it’s a higher sell-out time period - my logic probably doesn’t fly with those time periods.
> 
> But I guess I’m just not sold overall on it having broad appeal.  We certainly see the food isn’t going to get it done.


If you’re right, Disney will cancel this. 

They make less profit if the same number of people show up as now, but split over two parties.


----------



## helenb

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Reality is I’m not gonna cancel. I don’t really care if there’s more people then usual. I’m paying for the chance to not have to wait for fireworks. I’m keeping my before party and going 10 mins before fireworks begins. As long as I have a view of the show, I’m good.
> 
> I won’t be changing to the after so I can wait there for an hour. I’d go do that for free.
> 
> Also I don’t want dessert after fireworks as I am already tired enough. Also it’s an EMH night when I am going till 1am



This is exactly my opinion as well! We are going on June 6, and chose that night becuase of the EMH. We plan to stay as long as possible and eat desserts, then walk (with our gallon ziplocs full of macarons) to the garden 5 minutes before the show. If we're paying for desserts, we want desserts! And I don't think the view will be *that* much better arriving 30 minutes in advance versus 5. 

Then, after the fireworks, we have a Space Mountain FP and we'll be off to close out the park at 1 am with EMH!

I hope that you have a wonderful party, @0FF TO NEVERLAND !


----------



## cberhorst

We have the early party booked for June 20 (EMH) and is sold out.  I'm thinking of switching to a less busy night??? Ugh....  Do they honor the lower price that I paid or will I have to pay the new price?


----------



## rteetz

Dis Daily Fix thread of the day!


----------



## whiporee

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> If you’re right, Disney will cancel this.
> 
> They make less profit if the same number of people show up as now, but split over two parties.



But how much does it cost them? 10 -- maybe 20 CMS -- at 10 and hour for an extra hour? And in reality, maybe not even that because sone of the Garden people come back and get more deserts after. So 200 bucks or so, and if they pick up even a dozen extra guests, it's more than paid for itself. They already have the food, they already have the space. 

I don't think they will double the people, but I think they'll see maybe a 25 percent uptick -- maybe reduce the early party by 30 percent. I don't think it will be the problem maybe project, except for the busiest of days. I've walked up to the Garden Party more than once so while I know there is demand, I don't think it's overwhelming.


----------



## chuff88

cberhorst said:


> We have the early party booked for June 20 (EMH) and is sold out.  I'm thinking of switching to a less busy night??? Ugh....  Do they honor the lower price that I paid or will I have to pay the new price?


I think others that have changed have had to pay the new price.


----------



## 4DisneyWVUfans

helenb said:


> This is exactly my opinion as well! We are going on June 6, and chose that night becuase of the EMH. We plan to stay as long as possible and eat desserts, then walk (with our gallon ziplocs full of macarons) to the garden 5 minutes before the show. If we're paying for desserts, we want desserts! And I don't think the view will be *that* much better arriving 30 minutes in advance versus 5.
> 
> Then, after the fireworks, we have a Space Mountain FP and we'll be off to close out the park at 1 am with EMH!
> 
> I hope that you have a wonderful party, @0FF TO NEVERLAND !



We booked the same night as you!!!  We were there last July on EMH night.  The hub was packed.  At the end of the show,  there was a human knot with people trying to go in all directions.  I'm going to keep my reservation because I plan on eating a few things, then using zip lock bag too.  I'm also going to use the space to wait until the masses have spread out some.  Then off to enjoy the magic of MK late night.  It's all in the attitude, chocolate covered strawberries, and macarons!


----------



## nurseholly

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Reality is I’m not gonna cancel. I don’t really care if there’s more people then usual. I’m paying for the chance to not have to wait for fireworks. I’m keeping my before party and going 10 mins before fireworks begins. As long as I have a view of the show, I’m good.
> 
> I won’t be changing to the after so I can wait there for an hour. I’d go do that for free.
> 
> Also I don’t want dessert after fireworks as I am already tired enough. Also it’s an EMH night when I am going till 1am



Me too....I also can wait out the crowds afterwards for free.  I just don't see any value in the after party.  It'll be the same amount of crowding no matter when I get there


----------



## FastPasser.

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I personally wouldn’t cancel as I like to experience things directly for myself.  I’ll read reviews and form a frame of reference about what I may encounter on the ground just to be an educated consumer, but I likely wouldn’t cancel.


A voice of reason.


----------



## helenb

4DisneyWVUfans said:


> We booked the same night as you!!!  We were there last July on EMH night.  The hub was packed.  At the end of the show,  there was a human knot with people trying to go in all directions.  I'm going to keep my reservation because I plan on eating a few things, then using zip lock bag too.  I'm also going to use the space to wait until the masses have spread out some.  Then off to enjoy the magic of MK late night.  It's all in the attitude, chocolate covered strawberries, and macaroons!



Awesome! Maybe I will see you there! I'll be the middle-aged blonde woman in a dress absconding with trays of macarons.   I agree, the fun is in using the dessert party to fuel up, and then the fireworks to kick off the late night adventure! And I'm certainly planning to partake of the chocolate-covered strawberries as well.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser. said:


> A voice of reason.


I don’t think anyone here is being unreasonable. Most waiting to hear more reviews once word is out and/or a busier time hits. 

If it’s significantly more crowded than it has been, I’ll cancel. I know what works and doesn’t for our family. Pretty reasonable.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don’t think anyone here is being unreasonable. Most waiting to hear more reviews once word is out and/or a busier time hits.
> 
> If it’s significantly more crowded than it has been, I’ll cancel. I know what works and doesn’t for our family. Pretty reasonable.



Here’s the thing though. If you don’t do this, your going to have to line up and wait in a spot for at least an hour to get a nice view anyway correct?

So this one either way you can show up right before fireworks and enjoy the show.

So even if it adds more people, won’t it still be better for your family anyway with the party?


----------



## pooh'smate

Has anybody been able to book a pre-fireworks party for 9/6? I have been waiting for that date and it never opened but now there is an after fireworks party scheduled so I am just wondering if they only have the one party that night?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Here’s the thing though. If you don’t do this, your going to have to line up and wait in a spot for at least an hour to get a nice view anyway correct?
> 
> So this one either way you can show up right before fireworks and enjoy the show.
> 
> So even if it adds more people, won’t it still be better for your family anyway with the party?


Nope. If we don’t do this, we won’t stake out a spot for fireworks at all. We’ll see bits and pieces from wherever we are at the time, or watch from BLT.

We are lucky enough to be in WDW a fair bit, so have seen all of the shows from prime spots. Don’t need to every time. But we will if the spot is really desirable. It won’t be desirable to us if as crowded as the SW party, for instance.

Different strokes and all. But it isn’t unreasonable to wait for more data then make a decision best for your family. That’s what I was responding to.


----------



## FastPasser.

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don’t think anyone here is being unreasonable.


Did I say there were?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser. said:


> Did I say there were?


“A voice of reason” kind of implied some others weren’t  — to me.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Nope. If we don’t do this, we won’t stake out a spot for fireworks at all. We’ll see bits and pieces from wherever we are at the time, or watch from BLT.
> 
> We are lucky enough to be in WDW a fair bit, so have seen all of the shows from prime spots. Don’t need to every time. But we will if the spot is really desirable. It won’t be desirable to us if as crowded as the SW party, for instance.
> 
> Different strokes and all. But it isn’t unreasonable to wait for more data then make a decision best for your family. No need to go there. That’s what I was responding to.



This makes sense. I haven’t seen HEA yet so it’s deff more of a priority to me in that regard


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> This makes sense. I haven’t seen HEA yet so it’s deff more of a priority to me in that regard


Makes perfect sense! In that sense, as long as it never gets as crowded as the hub, and as long as it’s affordable to a family, it will still be an attractive option to many. Just not us if ”too crowded” — obviously subjective. 

But that’s ok. Not every offering is for everyone. I’ll be disappointed if they turn this dessert party into ANOTHER that I won’t do, but meh. Bigger fish to fry and all.


----------



## FastPasser.

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> “A voice of reason” kind of implied it — to me.


GADisneyDad14 made some really good points and I responded to his post and only his post.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FastPasser. said:


> GADisneyDad14 made some really good points and I responded to his post and only his post.


Alrighty! Didn’t read that way to me in the context of the entire thread. Let’s blame inherent internet communications challenges. Not a big deal.


----------



## FastPasser.

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Alrighty! Didn’t read that way to me in the context of the entire thread. Let’s blame inherent internet communications challenges. Not a big deal.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

To end any debate, I will release my list of unreasonable thread participants later today.  

I kid, I kid!  

Anyways - I totally get the passion.  Dessert parties and special events are as subjective as they come so you’ll see all viewpoints.  I used to not really focus on the price all that much but now with DD3 being on the Disney payroll and everything suddenly costing a lot more for my family of four than it did a year ago, I find myself thinking more critically about these things than ever before.

Now to redirect the topic, if Disney would have just added some beers to the new offerings we could quickly pack both events here!


----------



## FastPasser.

GADisneyDad14 said:


> now with DD3 being on the Disney payroll


Uhh, we need more info on this.


----------



## SaintsManiac

GADisneyDad14 said:


> To end any debate, I will release my list of unreasonable thread participants later today.
> 
> I kid, I kid!
> 
> Anyways - I totally get the passion.  Dessert parties and special events are as subjective as they come so you’ll see all viewpoints.  I used to not really focus on the price all that much but now with DD3 being on the Disney payroll and everything suddenly costing a lot more for my family of four than it did a year ago, I find myself thinking more critically about these things than ever before.





I think once we start really looking at the numbers and all the special events one can participate in at Disney, we have to start thinking what's better for us. That's why I get passionate about it. I work hard for my money (ala Donna Summer) and I hate walking away thinking something wasn't really valuable to our experience.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

pooh'smate said:


> Has anybody been able to book a pre-fireworks party for 9/6? I have been waiting for that date and it never opened but now there is an after fireworks party scheduled so I am just wondering if they only have the one party that night?



That’s interesting.  Hard to imagine the Plaza Garden version is sold out (none of the others around it are).  Strange.


----------



## pooh'smate

GADisneyDad14 said:


> That’s interesting.  Hard to imagine the Plaza Garden version is sold out (none of the others around it are).  Strange.



That is what I thought. When they released the HEA party 9/6 didn't have one scheduled because that is the night we really wanted so I thought it was odd they added an after party.


----------



## ArwenMarie

So what dishes did they add exactly? Egg rolls?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Wasn't 9/6 one of those weird days that we all thought would be MNSSHP? Something was up with that date. It's ringing a bell, because we'll be there that week.


----------



## pooh'smate

SaintsManiac said:


> Wasn't 9/6 one of those weird days that we all thought would be MNSSHP? Something was up with that date. It's ringing a bell, because we'll be there that week.



Yes it is a Thursday (a normal MNSSHP night) and for a long time they didn't even have HEA as happening on the website.


----------



## ashmac8

just read a review of the new after fireworks party.  they seemed to imply that only the after party has the new food options.  At the same price I was hoping the before party would get the new items too.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

FastPasser. said:


> A voice of reason.



Not appreciated.

I reasoned out what was best for US.

No one person's way or choice is better than another.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Here’s the thing though. If you don’t do this, your going to have to line up and wait in a spot for at least an hour to get a nice view anyway correct?
> 
> So this one either way you can show up right before fireworks and enjoy the show.
> 
> So even if it adds more people, won’t it still be better for your family anyway with the party?



For us, we skip the fireworks.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

FastPasser. said:


> Did I say there were?



It was certainly implied.


----------



## erikawolf2004

msdroz said:


> Just curious- how many of you will actually cancel if the reviews are bad?  What would it take for you to not go?  I think it's a crazy amount of money to spend but am hoping for hassle free with a good view.



It is a lot of money and the one splurge we are doing this trip.  The deserts aren't a huge draw for us, the view is.  We have 3 girls and in the hub they can't see and my husband has had a few back surgeries, so can't lift them up.....if we are going to be packed in in the Garden just like we would be pretty much on Main Street we will save the money.  We have 14 days to decide....so I am watching for updates daily.


----------



## Cluelyss

pooh'smate said:


> Yes it is a Thursday (a normal MNSSHP night) and for a long time they didn't even have HEA as happening on the website.


Was this a night MK closed early for a special event? There was one of those we all thought was going to be MNSSHP then wasn’t, I thought?


----------



## CMNJ

ashmac8 said:


> just read a review of the new after fireworks party.  they seemed to imply that only the after party has the new food options.  At the same price I was hoping the before party would get the new items too.


They do. We did the after party but they quickly escorted us up to show us what the food options would be. I personally saw the marshmallow/s’mores station as well as the fruit and cheeses and I heard people talking about the egg rolls so the menu was the same for the beforecand after party


----------



## cindyfan

msdroz said:


> Just curious- how many of you will actually cancel if the reviews are bad?  What would it take for you to not go?  I think it's a crazy amount of money to spend but am hoping for hassle free with a good view.


With the recent price increase we've already decided against doing it again.  The first time was to really get a good view of HEA since it was our first viewing.  
However, the desserts weren't so great that we have to do it for that.  AND.... even though the view from the garden area was great.... we had several families enter "at the last minute" and proceeded to stand in front of us!    One family apologized because they didn't realize they stepped in front of us... but the other family that we politely told they stepped in front of us and were blocking our view, replied with "SO!!  There's plenty of room!"  So we had to move over a bit. It was pretty rude!
There was plenty of room then, but I think if they double the amount of people it won't be so great!  
Anyway.... with MNSSHP merely a few dollars more... we are going to MNSSHP instead.


----------



## CMNJ

cindyfan said:


> With the recent price increase we've already decided against doing it again.  The first time was to really get a good view of HEA since it was our first viewing.
> However, the desserts weren't so great that we have to do it for that.  AND.... even though the view from the garden area was great.... we had several families enter "at the last minute" and proceeded to stand in front of us!    One family apologized because they didn't realize they stepped in front of us... but the other family that we politely told they stepped in front of us and were blocking our view, replied with "SO!!  There's plenty of room!"  So we had to move over a bit. It was pretty rude!
> There was plenty of room then, but I think if they double the amount of people it won't be so great!
> Anyway.... with MNSSHP merely a few dollars more... we are going to MNSSHP instead.


If it’s between Mnsshp and the dessert party I’d choose Mnsshp any day


----------



## helenb

Josh from Easywdw has reviewed the afterparty.

https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/r...arty-at-magic-kingdom-for-happily-ever-after/


----------



## closetmickey

ashmac8 said:


> just read a review of the new after fireworks party.  they seemed to imply that only the after party has the new food options.  At the same price I was hoping the before party would get the new items too.


I read this too on Easy WDW


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Would one of these parties be of use in guaranteeing a comfortable viewing location during MVMCP, or are the fireworks crowds not as heavy on those nights?  We are booked for the Dec 4th MVMCP.  We have never done MVMCP and have no idea what we're looking at as far as crowds go.  We have done the garden viewing party on a regular night and enjoyed the viewing area but not the food and beverage offerings.  If the hub is insanely packed for fireworks on holiday party nights, I am tempted to book for a decent, hopefully not too crowded viewing spot.  If it's not shoulder to shoulder viewing out in the hub, though, I'd rather save the money and time.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

helenb said:


> Josh from Easywdw has reviewed the afterparty.
> 
> https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/r...arty-at-magic-kingdom-for-happily-ever-after/



Seems pretty fair and about as expected from my perspective.  Honestly the garden crowd pics look a lot like my pics on post #1-2 of this thread.  It’ll be interesting to see what kind of feedback we see as this setup progresses and it grows (or maybe not?) in popularity.  At least that’s a pretty good “baseline” to compare things to going forward.  

I had a bit higher hopes for the new food offerings, but having done several of these MK events over time I should have known better.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Maybe we just think it’s more popular then it actually is.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Would one of these parties be of use in guaranteeing a comfortable viewing location during MVMCP, or are the fireworks crowds not as heavy on those nights?  We are booked for the Dec 4th MVMCP.  We have never done MVMCP and have no idea what we're looking at as far as crowds go.  We have done the garden viewing party on a regular night and enjoyed the viewing area but not the food and beverage offerings.  If the hub is insanely packed for fireworks on holiday party nights, I am tempted to book for a decent, hopefully not too crowded viewing spot.  If it's not shoulder to shoulder viewing out in the hub, though, I'd rather save the money and time.



This is a tough call for me.  I find party crowds, especially MVMCP crowds, quite “lumpy” around the park.  With the parade, fireworks, and castle show, the Hub can be pretty crowded off and on all night.  

But I have never experienced a party crowd in the Hub that has “felt” as bad as an HEA, from my perspective.  I am generally of the opinion that something like the dessert party isn’t really needed for MVMCP or MNSSHP... both due to the fact that crowds in the hub are more manageable, and perhaps mainly, the time it potentially takes away from doing other party things.  

But, it can be a nice splurge and make it an even more stress-free evening not having to even think much about it.  

We did a MNSSHP dessert party last year, which was very sparsely attended.  There were maybe 20-30 of us in the garden - it was kind of crazy.  It was nice, of course, but it wasn’t really “needed” - if that makes sense.  

I haven’t followed the MVMCP thread but I know on the MNSSHP thread it appears that the Terrace version of the dessert party on MNSSHP nights will offer reserved parade viewing.  Keep on eye on that if of interest (again, full dislclaimer, I have not followed those thread super closely so may not have all of my facts right).


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

helenb said:


> Josh from Easywdw has reviewed the afterparty.
> 
> https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/r...arty-at-magic-kingdom-for-happily-ever-after/


Doesn't sound promising for a group like ours, doing the party for a prime spot after a brief dessert party. 

_"If you’re doing the Before Dessert Party, then the After Dessert Party makes you worse off just about any way you look at it. There’s going to be more people in the reserved section and there’s going to be more pressure to find spots earlier into the evening before the area fills. That seems to defeat a lot of the purpose of paying so much extra for a reserved view.
...
For me, the fact that the reserved area is going to be more congested each and every single night is a big deterrent in springing for the relatively-high cost of either Dessert Party. And the comfort of the viewing area is most of what I think people are paying the money to experience."_​
And the new food... to quote my son: "woof".


----------



## SaintsManiac

Josh's reviews are really the only ones I take to heart. He is always honest and fair.


----------



## IrishNYC

I think Josh's review is very fair, and brings up great points: the most important (to me) one being that after party people will be able to go directly to the garden while pre-partiers are "enjoying" their desserts. I don't particularly care about the desserts, but my 9 year old will, and my husband, who already complained about the extra expense will, even if he's not eating them. This aspect is what I'm most going to be looking forward to reviews on.



msdroz said:


> Just curious- how many of you will actually cancel if the reviews are bad?  What would it take for you to not go?  I think it's a crazy amount of money to spend but am hoping for hassle free with a good view.


I certainly will cancel if the reviews are bad. Overcrowded = bad for me.



GADisneyDad14 said:


> Now to redirect the topic, if Disney would have just added some beers to the new offerings we could quickly pack both events here!



If they'd add some alcohol to this, I'd keep it regardless of crowds. I really wish they would since more MK restaurants are offering alcohol, and I know it would appease hubby's complaint about the expense.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

IrishNYC said:


> I know it would appease hubby's complaint about the expense.



Wait, you people tell your significant others how much this thing costs?!?


----------



## dachsie

After reading that review I am undecided and more confused about booking a party.  Have not seen HEA and will be solo.  Would I find a spot if I got an hour earlier to see it in front of the party area like he said or do I book the party.  Is it worth it?


----------



## ashmac8

CMNJ said:


> They do. We did the after party but they quickly escorted us up to show us what the food options would be. I personally saw the marshmallow/s’mores station as well as the fruit and cheeses and I heard people talking about the egg rolls so the menu was the same for the beforecand after party



Thanks. My husband doesn’t have a sweet tooth so I was hoping he’d enjoy the other offerings. 



closetmickey said:


> I read this too on Easy WDW



Guess we will keep watching and reading. 



GADisneyDad14 said:


> Wait, you people tell your significant others how much this thing costs?!?



Lol. I give a general ballpark.


----------



## elgerber

dachsie said:


> After reading that review I am undecided and more confused about booking a party.  Have not seen HEA and will be solo.  Would I find a spot if I got an hour earlier to see it in front of the party area like he said or do I book the party.  Is it worth it?


Yes you can find a spot in the hub an hour early as he says. The difference I see however, is by the time HEA actually starts you are crushed on all sides by people if you are in the hub. So far that does not happen in the garden.


----------



## chuff88

elgerber said:


> Yes you can find a spot in the hub an hour early as he says. The difference I see however, is by the time HEA actually starts you are crushed on all sides by people if you are in the hub. So far that does not happen in the garden.


Ultimately, for me, it’s the crush I’m looking to avoid. Even if it’s more crowded than it’s been in the garden, it still represents a significant improvement for someone who is crowd averse.


----------



## Cluelyss

chuff88 said:


> Ultimately, for me, it’s the crush I’m looking to avoid. Even if it’s more crowded than it’s been in the garden, it still represents a significant improvement for someone who is crowd averse.


This. I don’t mind holding a spot for an hour. But at the end of that hour I want to be able to breathe and not be crushed in on all sides by tons of sweaty bodies!!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Let’s just all agree to show up 10 mins before so we all get good spots and desserts. Boom


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This is a tough call for me.  I find party crowds, especially MVMCP crowds, quite “lumpy” around the park.  With the parade, fireworks, and castle show, the Hub can be pretty crowded off and on all night.
> 
> But I have never experienced a party crowd in the Hub that has “felt” as bad as an HEA, from my perspective.  I am generally of the opinion that something like the dessert party isn’t really needed for MVMCP or MNSSHP... both due to the fact that crowds in the hub are more manageable, and perhaps mainly, the time it potentially takes away from doing other party things.
> 
> But, it can be a nice splurge and make it an even more stress-free evening not having to even think much about it.
> 
> We did a MNSSHP dessert party last year, which was very sparsely attended.  There were maybe 20-30 of us in the garden - it was kind of crazy.  It was nice, of course, but it wasn’t really “needed” - if that makes sense.
> 
> I haven’t followed the MVMCP thread but I know on the MNSSHP thread it appears that the Terrace version of the dessert party on MNSSHP nights will offer reserved parade viewing.  Keep on eye on that if of interest (again, full dislclaimer, I have not followed those thread super closely so may not have all of my facts right).




Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts. I will look into the details of the holiday version of the Terrace party.  If parade viewing is included, that could make it a winner for us.


----------



## HappyGrape

I cancelled based on Josh's review. we had the old party booked and having to worry/wonder/rush about how many people are already waiting in the area is deal breaker for me. The desserts don't look good at all either, but I can live with that


----------



## tinkerhon

HappyGrape said:


> I cancelled based on Josh's review. we had the old party booked and having to worry/wonder/rush about how many people are already waiting in the area is deal breaker for me. The desserts don't look good at all either, but I can live with that



Doing the same - I can deal with the desserts - ( that spinach dip still makes me queasy thinking about it) - but we are going mid July and I'm thinking it's going to be much more crowded than we wanted - my son has some sensory issues and was looking forward to a less congested area for viewing


----------



## Luna81

tinkerhon said:


> Doing the same - I can deal with the desserts - ( that spinach dip still makes me queasy thinking about it) - but we are going mid July and I'm thinking it's going to be much more crowded than we wanted - my son has some sensory issues and was looking forward to a less congested area for viewing


I know it’s more $ and not as great of a view. But maybe the party where you can sit at tables would be better for him?


----------



## LMO429

I am so up in the air with what to do.  We currently have the before party booked for October.  I do not know if we should book the after one ???  So frustrating! they just dropped this on us so they can make more $.


----------



## LMO429

elgerber said:


> Yes you can find a spot in the hub an hour early as he says. The difference I see however, is by the time HEA actually starts you are crushed on all sides by people if you are in the hub. So far that does not happen in the garden.



If you are going during Party Season (MNNSHP or MVMCP) on a non party night than the dessert party is so worth it.  It is INSANITY at the hub before HEA fireworks you can hardly move.


----------



## tinkerhon

Luna81 said:


> I know it’s more $ and not as great of a view. But maybe the party where you can sit at tables would be better for him?



Thanks ! Yea, we have done before and he liked - might do that - was just really looking forward to the garden


----------



## ChanduTail

LMO429 said:


> If you are going during Party Season (MNNSHP or MVMCP) on a non party night than the dessert party is so worth it.  It is INSANITY at the hub before HEA fireworks you can hardly move.




I wouldn't hesitate to book a party in that case.


----------



## LucyBC80

Josh's review sold me out of the dessert party. I'm still undecided about the Halloween one because last year's they had the special desserts available for free, which added at least a $30 value to the party. I may book it when it becomes available and wait till the first party to see if that it's true for this year as well.


----------



## Meglen

The night I have booked 20th June. Is already sold out only.option for people will be the after party and it's a emh nighttime. I have a feeling it  will be packed in the garden but it will also be packed in the hub. So even when we show up 20 min before it will be worth the time save of fighting the hub.


----------



## IrishNYC

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Wait, you people tell your significant others how much this thing costs?!?



Usually, no. (Hello, stay at the Contemporary! In the tower!) But, he was telling a friend about the party and then looked it up to see what it was and said, "It costs that much?!" Luckily he was looking at the seated party and I told him I paid less. Not untrue!



Luna81 said:


> I know it’s more $ and not as great of a view. But maybe the party where you can sit at tables would be better for him?


The tables aren't as well-reviewed because the view isn't as good.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

IF it ends up being as packed as some of you believe, just complain to Disney that you can barely move and people were on top of you and I am sure they will refund you. Believe me if it gets that bad to the point where people are on top of you, Disney will fix it.


----------



## Brocktoon

LMO429 said:


> I am so up in the air with what to do.  We currently have the before party booked for October.  I do not know if we should book the after one ???  So frustrating! they just dropped this on us so they can make more $.



Pretty much in the same boat for a late Oct party.  For now I'm sticking with the before party.  The way I look at it is that I could get a good early spot in the garden with the after party, but what's the point of spending the $$ if I have to waste an hour or more just hanging around the garden!?  Even if I get a good spot it will just fill up anyway as it gets closer to the fireworks.  As long as things are less crowded than the hub and everyone ends up standing anyway there may not be a huge advantage to getting to the garden as early as the after party folks.

I'm currently in the camp of ... 'as long as it's not as bad as the hub and I don't have to waste my time staking out a spot'.  I'm sure there's a valid discussion on whether it's worth the value, but like everything Disney does, this will probably be another offering that continues to lose value over time


----------



## Evermore

HappyGrape said:


> I cancelled based on Josh's review. we had the old party booked and having to worry/wonder/rush about how many people are already waiting in the area is deal breaker for me. The desserts don't look good at all either, but I can live with that



Also cancelled based on the EasyWDW review. It's pretty clear that to get the best spot you'll have to wait for up to an hour, and if you're doing that you could easily wait in a good spot somewhere else for the same amount of time for free. Looked a little too crowded to stroll in right before fireworks and have a view worth the price tag, and the new food items don't look all that great to us.


----------



## elgerber

I will say if more people cancel because of those reviews, it's better for those of us that don't LOL.  To me, it's still worth it, because I hate the crowding in the hub.  People are always pushing into us and pretty much stepping on our toes.


----------



## mom2rtk

Question for anyone who has been so far:  Check in for the after-party is one hour before the fireworks. Are they making people wait to enter the area until that specific time?


----------



## theostwalts

So we have a reservation for 7:30 on 12/01/2017.  It appears that this is the before party.  I have called WDW dining 2 times now to check.  The first time I was told that there was only one party that night, no early or late.  I just called again to try to make sure we had the after party since based on the earlier review.  I was told that there was no plaza garden viewing with the after party.  I guess I will have to call back and get a 3rd cast member who will hopefully have more updated information on this.  I don't think they even know what to tell people at this point.


----------



## IrishNYC

I cancelled.  DH heard about the after party sharing the space and said NOPE! We're doing EMM instead.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

IrishNYC said:


> I cancelled.  DH heard about the after party sharing the space and said NOPE! We're doing EMM instead.


I LOVE EMM!!  Consistently solid -- AND UNCHANGED -- since inception!


----------



## areno79

I'm on the fence. Generally I take blogger reviews with a grain of salt because they go so often I feel like their reviews can be somewhat...cynical.
I have the before party booked for 9/17, but DH and I have never seen HEA. From what I've seen so far, it appears that even with the extra people attending the After party in the same Plaza Garden space, it's still far less crowded than outside of the Garden in the HUB.
And while the idea of the After party is a good one for touring, it defeats the purpose if people are showing up to sit in the Garden for an hour before the fireworks. I personally wouldn't do that, but to each their own.


----------



## LindaOwl1

We are booked for the before party on 8/23.  Dining is showing an after party on the same day - at 8.  Fireworks are at 9 - and park closing also says 9.  When do they get the desserts?  Even if they add an hour as it gets closer making closing at 10, - that's only going to give the after party people less than an hour for the desserts?  Am I reading this wrong?


----------



## hiroMYhero

LindaOwl1 said:


> We are booked for the before party on 8/23.  Dining is showing an after party on the same day - at 8.  Fireworks are at 9 - and park closing also says 9.  When do they get the desserts?  Even if they add an hour as it gets closer making closing at 10, - that's only going to give the after party people less than an hour for the desserts?  Am I reading this wrong?


After Party guests enter the viewing area at the designated time (8:00) and then go to Tomorrowland Terrace after the firework show has ended. They have an hour or so to enjoy their desserts.

The park doesn’t remain open for a dessert party that’s set up in this manner; it closes at its scheduled time and dessert guests leave when finished eating.


----------



## Raimiette

hmmm, I'm not so sure about this now.  It would be nice if we could know potentially how many tickets could be sold for each party.

I booked a before party for November 11 since the MVMCP is on 4 days during our stay and we don't have a lot of options to see the HEA fireworks.  I liked the idea of not having to rush or stake out a spot for the fireworks but if Disney is basically doubling the amount of people in the small hub space, I'm not sure it's worth it.  If I have to wait an hour to get a reasonable spot then I could do that in the main hub for free lol.

I read the review on EasyWDW and it seems that during his review the hub was only filled with before party people as the after party dessert section was empty.  If that's the case it doesn't even really seem like they could FIT double the people into the small hub area.

I am a bit worried but I will leave my reservation for now until I hear more.  I will not be waiting an hour though if I have to pay for it.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

areno79 said:


> I'm on the fence. Generally I take blogger reviews with a grain of salt because they go so often I feel like their reviews can be somewhat...cynical.
> I have the before party booked for 9/17, but DH and I have never seen HEA. From what I've seen so far, it appears that even with the extra people attending the After party in the same Plaza Garden space, it's still far less crowded than outside of the Garden in the HUB.
> And while the idea of the After party is a good one for touring, it defeats the purpose if people are showing up to sit in the Garden for an hour before the fireworks. I personally wouldn't do that, but to each their own.



The good thing is that you have plenty of time for more real-world reviews to come in so we start to see more of a ‘body of work’ as to how this thing will operate when/if the After Party portion gains a lot of traction.


----------



## Carol unsworth

We did the Plaza garden firework Dessert party twice in December, once on a MVMCP night and once for a HEA night. Enjoyed the space both times, didn’t really care for the desserts.
Booked for June 23rd already, and not really in a hurry to cancel it. Yes you could wait for an hour in the hub but I still think you will be more comfortable in the hub and the view from the Plaza garden is great.
Have a booking already for October on a non MNSSHP night, will definetly not be cancelling that after seeing how busy the hub was on non-MVMCP nights in December!


----------



## Jlane5000

Raimiette said:


> hmmm, I'm not so sure about this now.  It would be nice if we could know potentially how many tickets could be sold for each party.
> 
> I booked a before party for November 11 since the MVMCP is on 4 days during our stay and we don't have a lot of options to see the HEA fireworks.  I liked the idea of not having to rush or stake out a spot for the fireworks but if Disney is basically doubling the amount of people in the small hub space, I'm not sure it's worth it.  If I have to wait an hour to get a reasonable spot then I could do that in the main hub for free lol.
> 
> I read the review on EasyWDW and it seems that during his review the hub was only filled with before party people as the after party dessert section was empty.  If that's the case it doesn't even really seem like they could FIT double the people into the small hub area.
> 
> I am a bit worried but I will leave my reservation for now until I hear more.  I will not be waiting an hour though if I have to pay for it.



I agree, looking at his after-fireworks party photos showing the large number of empty tables in the desert area it shows just how few of the people in the garden that eve were actually after-fireworks party guests!! So I have a feeling the crowding shown in the easywdw pics is nowhere near what it’s going to be once word of the after party gets out  Sadly I’m leaning towards cancelling but will wait for more reports over the coming months.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I LOVE EMM!!  Consistently solid -- AND UNCHANGED -- since inception!



Although people have been predicting its demise too, since the beginning.  So far it hasn’t happened.  

Yet!  

They can tweak this dessert party all they want, but don’t touch EMM!


----------



## kat_lh

Let's say Disney can fit 500 people in the plaza garden.  They looked at all the booked before parties and said, on this night we've sold 475 tickets.  We're going to stop selling tickets to the before and make 25 tickets available for the after party.  I don't know how flexible and intelligent their IT systems are, but perhaps they're still selling the same total tickets but able to fluidly split the number of tickets between both parties.


----------



## GirlDreamer

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Although people have been predicting its demise too, since the beginning.  So far it hasn’t happened.
> 
> Yet!
> 
> They can tweak this dessert party all they want, but don’t touch EMM!



What is EMM?


----------



## ArwenMarie

I think it's safe to assume that the Plaza Garden viewing space for these parties will always be less crowded than a good spot in the Hub. If it gets *that* crowded, there will be many, many people going to get their money back!

Anyway, for me, I'm not so concerned about the viewing area. I am starting to feel a bit uneasy about the price. $69 pp is really pushing it and the food doesn't look any better than before. I was hoping that the savory options would look better than they do. I imagine for $50 pp I would have a different impression


----------



## IrishNYC

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I LOVE EMM!!  Consistently solid -- AND UNCHANGED -- since inception!





GADisneyDad14 said:


> Although people have been predicting its demise too, since the beginning.  So far it hasn’t happened.
> 
> Yet!
> 
> They can tweak this dessert party all they want, but don’t touch EMM!



Only the price has changed, and it's gone up quite a bit, I think. I'd really rather do the after hours event, but I know my 9 year old won't make it up that late. She'll be thrilled with EMM, though.


----------



## IrishNYC

GirlDreamer said:


> What is EMM?



Early Morning Magic - paid early entry to MK with exclusive rides on PP, SDMT and Pooh, along with AYCTE breakfast buffet. 



ArwenMarie said:


> I think it's safe to assume that the Plaza Garden viewing space for these parties will always be less crowded than a good spot in the Hub. If it gets *that* crowded, there will be many, many people going to get their money back! I can't imagine a situation, even with two parties, where you will have to go an hour before the fireworks to get a good spot. Now if you want a specific spot, sure.
> 
> Anyway, for me, I'm not so concerned about the viewing area. I am starting to feel a bit uneasy about the price. $69 pp is really pushing it and the food doesn't look any better than before. I was hoping that the savory options would look better than they do. I imagine for $50 pp I would have a different impression



I emailed guest services about my displeasure of the change, and they called me to discuss. Then I emailed them again today to tell them I canceled based on reviews and the timing of after guests entering while pre-guests were "partying" and that I'll be steering clients away from it in the future as well.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

IrishNYC said:


> Only the price has changed, and it's gone up quite a bit, I think. I'd really rather do the after hours event, but I know my 9 year old won't make it up that late. She'll be thrilled with EMM, though.



Are you sure about that?  I would need to go research it, but I was under the impression the price has been the same since it started in 2016.


----------



## Meglen

IrishNYC said:


> Early Morning Magic - paid early entry to MK with exclusive rides on PP, SDMT and Pooh, along with AYCTE breakfast buffet.
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed guest services about my displeasure of the change, and they called me to discuss. Then I emailed them again today to tell them I canceled based on reviews and the timing of after guests entering while pre-guests were "partying" and that I'll be steering clients away from it in the future as well.


What did u talk about ? Any info to share ?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ArwenMarie said:


> I think it's safe to assume that the Plaza Garden viewing space for these parties will always be less crowded than a good spot in the Hub. If it gets *that* crowded, there will be many, many people going to get their money back!
> 
> Anyway, for me, I'm not so concerned about the viewing area. I am starting to feel a bit uneasy about the price. $69 pp is really pushing it and the food doesn't look any better than before. I was hoping that the savory options would look better than they do. I imagine for $50 pp I would have a different impression



Can’t say I disagree with you there.  Relatively speaking, since the Plaza Garden price is now equal to comparable dessert parties at Epcot and HS, which while they don’t offer a better show, they do both offer a better overall product (in my humble opinion)... it does make me think twice about what sort of things we want to do on any given trip.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Not sure if this link has been posted for the after party.  If it has been posted, well, here it is again.

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/review-ne...he-magic-kingdom-is-it-worth-your-time-money/


And Josh's thoughts.

https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/r...arty-at-magic-kingdom-for-happily-ever-after/


----------



## zipuzee

LMO429 said:


> If you are going during Party Season (MNNSHP or MVMCP) on a non party night than the dessert party is so worth it.  It is INSANITY at the hub before HEA fireworks you can hardly move.



This is why I booked it.  I don't like fighting crowds for an hour or more waiting for a show; and DH doesn't like the crush of people leaving so he always wants to be out of the park before the fireworks.  The price tag makes him stay, as well as the place to hang out for a bit to let the crowds die down.  But I don't want to book the after party because we won't eat that late.  So I'll keep the before party reservation and hope the garden is not super packed.


----------



## chuff88

zipuzee said:


> This is why I booked it.  I don't like fighting crowds for an hour or more waiting for a show; and DH doesn't like the crush of people leaving so he always wants to be out of the park before the fireworks.  The price tag makes him stay, as well as the place to hang out for a bit to let the crowds die down.  But I don't want to book the after party because we won't eat that late.  So I'll keep the before party reservation and hope the garden is not super packed.


We are also going during party season on a non-party night, and it's really important to me that we see HEA, which is why I booked (and will be keeping) the party. That, and my crowd issues. I feel like even if the garden is more crowded than it's been, it will be nothing compared to the Hub.


----------



## Araminta18

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I LOVE EMM!!  Consistently solid -- AND UNCHANGED -- since inception!



Don’t jinx it!!!!


----------



## IrishNYC

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Are you sure about that?  I would need to go research it, but I was under the impression the price has been the same since it started in 2016.


I thought it was closer to $49 when it first started, but I could be wrong, and I'm too lazy to look it up. It's currently $69.



Meglen said:


> What did u talk about ? Any info to share ?


All they said was they didn't anticipate it being too crowded because there was plenty of room for everyone. That may very well be, but it's no longer a level playing field with after partiers having access while pre-partiers are still at the party. I gave them both my consumer and professional opinion on it.


----------



## Dan Murphy

IrishNYC said:


> I thought it was closer to $49 when it first started, but I could be wrong, and I'm too lazy to look it up. It's currently $69.


$29


----------



## GADisneyDad14

EMM has never been $29.  I am nearly certain the $69 adult price has been in-place since it was introduced in April 2016.


----------



## ArwenMarie

It was $24 pp in 2014 (we're talking about the dessert party right?)
Then it jumped to $49 pp in 2015. This is when they added cheese. 
Then it went to $59 
And now $69


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ArwenMarie said:


> It was $24 pp in 2014 (we're talking about the dessert party right?)
> Then it jumped to $49 pp in 2015. This is when they added cheese.
> Then it went to $59
> And now $69



No, it went a bit OT above with some EMM discussion.  That’s what I was referring to.


----------



## mom2rtk

ArwenMarie said:


> It was $24 pp in 2014 (we're talking about the dessert party right?)
> Then it jumped to $49 pp in 2015. This is when they added cheese.
> Then it went to $59
> And now $69


That must have been some great cheese.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ArwenMarie said:


> It was $24 pp in 2014 (we're talking about the dessert party right?)
> Then it jumped to $49 pp in 2015. This is when they added cheese.
> Then it went to $59
> And now $69



As to pricing for the dessert party.... I guess what makes this timeline even worse is that it's not quite apples to apples.  The Plaza Garden version started 1/2017 and was $59, now $69.  The Tomorrowland Terrace version, which has existed for a long time and would be the right comparison to 2014, is now $89.


----------



## Dan Murphy

ArwenMarie said:


> It was $24 pp in 2014


My error.  I thought it was $29.  $24 sounds more familiar.  And we did it at $24.  24-89, only a 370% increase.


----------



## famgel

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I LOVE EMM!!  Consistently solid -- AND UNCHANGED -- since inception!


I’ve been out of the loop but curious what is EMM?


----------



## Cluelyss

theostwalts said:


> So we have a reservation for 7:30 on 12/01/2017.  It appears that this is the before party.  I have called WDW dining 2 times now to check.  The first time I was told that there was only one party that night, no early or late.  I just called again to try to make sure we had the after party since based on the earlier review.  I was told that there was no plaza garden viewing with the after party.  I guess I will have to call back and get a 3rd cast member who will hopefully have more updated information on this.  I don't think they even know what to tell people at this point.


If your confirmation email does not say “after” it’s before. The new show is called the “after fireworks dessert party.”


----------



## GADisneyDad14

famgel said:


> I’ve been out of the loop but curious what is EMM?



Post #1 here will tell you everything you need to know:  The “EMM” Thread – MK/Fantasyland Early Morning Magic FAQs: See Post #2 for Date Info/History


----------



## ArwenMarie

Dan Murphy said:


> My error.  I thought it was $29.  $24 sounds more familiar.  And we did it at $24.  24-89, only a 370% increase.



370%! I remember when it was $24 in 2014 and I still thought it was a splurge. Little did I know!


----------



## ArwenMarie

GADisneyDad14 said:


> As to pricing for the dessert party.... I guess what makes this timeline even worse is that it's not quite apples to apples.  The Plaza Garden version started 1/2017 and was $59, now $69.  The Tomorrowland Terrace version, which has existed for a long time and would be the right comparison to 2014, is now $89.



That’s right it’s $24 to $89. But now we have cheese and egg rolls?


----------



## David Jewell

I booked both the EMM and before party for our trip June 12th. Really disappointed that after dropping $250 for a stress free experience they go ahead and give us some none the less. I guess we still won’t cancel, but I’ll be dissapoonted if our 6,4,and 3yo don’t have a great experience.


----------



## Dan Murphy

ArwenMarie said:


> 370%! I remember when it was $24 in 2014 and I still thought it was a splurge. Little did I know!


Actually, I thought so then also.


----------



## nurseholly

I still have my receipt for the dessert party in 2011 and my TOTAL for 2 adults and 2 kids was $85.16


----------



## Dan Murphy

nurseholly said:


> I still have my receipt for the dessert party in 2011 and my TOTAL for 2 adults and 2 kids was $85.16


I just looked in my Evernote.   Same price for 2 adults and 2 kids, in 2014. Hefty Increases in past 4 years


----------



## afan

After having to save and defend our spots for Illuminations at Disneyland Paris for an hour last week, I'm so glad we have the plaza garden party for Nov.  It wasn't fun and people would try and get in front of us since we were along a railing.  It was super annoying, though we did end up chatting with a couple from the UK about a lady that was trying to push past all of us but none of us were having it and defended our space.  I'll gladly enjoy some desserts and an area I don't have to defend.

Their show was great but didn't start until 11 once it was finally dark enough out and the ride lines close at 10 so everyone ends up in the hub.


----------



## JerseyJanice

I just saw the price increases on MDE. And I thought that they were crazy before!  Now I see something on this thread about an after-party. I have to research what that means.

I just want to say that we got a great view of HEA recently walking up to the Hub 10 minutes before showtime. No, we did not stand in front of anyone who was waiting there for an hour.

How did we do it? Bad weather. It was a wet Sunday after a rainy Saturday, and that kept the locals away. About an hour before the HEA, there was a heavy downpour. Afterward, I hadn’t seen the Magic Kingdom that empty since 2009.

It looks like there’s a wet weather pattern ahead. I recommend using your dessert party money toward the California Grill brunch (which was fabulous and worth the price) and going to see HEA on a rainy night. You don’t need to pay for a view when the park is half empty.


----------



## mom2rtk

JerseyJanice said:


> I just saw the price increases on MDE. And I thought that they crazy before!  Now I see something on this thread about an after-party. I have to research what that means.
> 
> I just want to say that we got a great view of HEA recently walking up to the Hub 10 minutes before showtime. No, we did not stand in front of anyone who was waiting there for an hour.
> 
> How did we do it? Bad weather. It was a wet Sunday after a rainy Saturday, and that kept the locals away. About an hour before the HEA, there was a heavy downpour. Afterward, I hadn’t seen the Magic Kingdom that empty since 2009.
> 
> It looks like there’s a wet weather pattern ahead. I recommend using your dessert party money toward the California Grill brunch (which was fabulous and worth the price) and going to see HEA on a rainy night. You don’t need to pay for a view when the park is half empty.


Unfortunately the dessert party has a 5 day cancellation policy. Probably for this reason.

So great you found a silver lining in your wet week though.


----------



## JerseyJanice

mom2rtk said:


> Unfortunately the dessert party has a 5 day cancellation policy. Probably for this reason.
> 
> So great you found a silver lining in your wet week though.



Thanks, fellow Marie lover. 

That Sunday, we had the brunch early then went back to the resort and napped. Around 5:30, we went to the Magic Kingdom. We watched the Muppets Moments in History show, then did the Hall of Presidents. The latest update is fantastic; we really enjoyed the show and the exhibits in the lobby.

Next we did the Haunted Mansion, then Jungle Cruise, Pirates of the Caribbean, and Splash Mountain, where we got soaked. Our log got stuck in a jam outside during a major downpour.

Dole Whip break, then HEA. After the show, we went on 7 Dwarves twice—it was a walk-on—and Pooh. Saw Once Upon a Time, then walked to a waiting bus.

It was the most productive MK evening of all time.


----------



## mom2rtk

JerseyJanice said:


> Thanks, fellow Marie lover.
> 
> That Sunday, we had the brunch early then went back to the resort and napped. Around 5:30, we went to the Magic Kingdom. We watched the Muppets Moments in History show, then did the Hall of Presidents. The latest update is fantastic; we really enjoyed the show and the exhibits in the lobby.
> 
> Next we did the Haunted Mansion, then Jungle Cruise, Pirates of the Caribbean, and Splash Mountain, where we got soaked. Our log got stuck in a jam outside during a major downpour.
> 
> Dole Whip break, then HEA. After the show, we went on 7 Dwarves twice—it was a walk-on—and Pooh. Saw Once Upon a Time, then walked to a waiting bus.
> 
> It was the most productive MK evening of all time.


That's awesome.  You have to take those days however you can get them these days!


----------



## Shanan

Been reading all the replies and also Josh’s review. Originally booked Dessert Party for June 7th as soon as booking opened. I have gone back and forth whether to keep reservation or not. I decided I keep it since the after party is so new. Would I book Dessert Party again after news of the second party taking place...probably not.


----------



## mlnbabies

We have an after party booked for 6-20. We are looking forward to a getting a spot without fighting for a one. I think the menu looks great. The pictures from Josh's review are great. We are excited about the party and my trip with my graduated high school daughter.


----------



## GirlDreamer

Has anyone who's done the party this week noticed how they're doing the Terrace Viewing? Does it look like they're having the desserts with the garden view peeps and then only watching from the terrace?


----------



## theostwalts

Third call was the charm.  I did get a CM who was familiar with the changes and we moved to the after party.  I think that will keep us from feeling rushed to get there from dinner and we can do dessert while the park clears out.  Looking forward to some reviews of the new changes on here once some people have experienced it.


----------



## AColeman

Shanan said:


> Been reading all the replies and also Josh’s review. Originally booked Dessert Party for June 7th as soon as booking opened. I have gone back and forth whether to keep reservation or not. I decided I keep it since the after party is so new. Would I book Dessert Party again after news of the second party taking place...probably not.



We'll be there on the same night, but I did switch us to the after party. Glad to know fellow Dis'ers will be there with us!


----------



## GuardMusic

Question about the new After-Party - So are the people who do the "before" party escorted out immediately after the fireworks? I don't know how it would work otherwise.

I ask because my elderly mother and I have always done the before dessert party. (We used to sit in the Terrace before they ever did these and went to the first year I think the charge was only $27!) We do this party now specifically so she can have a chair as she cannot stand for long periods of time (& still refuses a wheelchair). I recall our last experience we got to sit at our table, be leisurely, and watch most of the guests depart the Hub for either the exit or attractions. If we are "pushed out" that will be disappointing and change the experience. 

IMHO it's not the same without Wishes. My BFF & I get no emotional sense from the new fireworks show.

Our last trip would supposedly be my mom's last, but moving into assisted living, she's doing better and asked to go back. We just got back from a trial-run with no parks a couple of weeks ago. I'm planning for Dec as the holiday decor, specifically the Castle is her fave.

We did Jingle Bell Jingle Bam last time, which I loved, but for her... no Castle!

Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## G719

GuardMusic said:


> Question about the new After-Party - So are the people who do the "before" party escorted out immediately after the fireworks? I don't know how it would work otherwise.
> 
> I ask because my elderly mother and I have always done the before dessert party. (We used to sit in the Terrace before they ever did these and went to the first year I think the charge was only $27!) We do this party now specifically so she can have a chair as she cannot stand for long periods of time (& still refuses a wheelchair). I recall our last experience we got to sit at our table, be leisurely, and watch most of the guests depart the Hub for either the exit or attractions. If we are "pushed out" that will be disappointing and change the experience.
> 
> IMHO it's not the same without Wishes. My BFF & I get no emotional sense from the new fireworks show.
> 
> Our last trip would supposedly be my mom's last, but moving into assisted living, she's doing better and asked to go back. We just got back from a trial-run with no parks a couple of weeks ago. I'm planning for Dec as the holiday decor, specifically the Castle is her fave.
> 
> We did Jingle Bell Jingle Bam last time, which I loved, but for her... no Castle!
> 
> Thoughts? Advice?


There are 3 versions of the party.  2 have the viewing in the garden plaza.  1 party has terrace seating.  The before and after party have a viewing area away from the terrace.  

Seating in the terrace used to be the only party they had.  That sounds like what you did last time.  Maybe you were there before the garden viewing started?  

Here's the party info with the terrace seating for the whole show

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/tomorrowland-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party/

Hopefully someone will chime in with experience of any impact the garden view parties have on the terrace view party.  I don't think it should have any at all really.


----------



## supercarrie

I see some complaining about "having" to sit for an hour if you do the after party. Why couldn't you just check in later, or check in at the time, get your wristband, and then come back 10-15 minutes prior?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

supercarrie said:


> I see some complaining about "having" to sit for an hour if you do the after party. Why couldn't you just check in later, or check in at the time, get your wristband, and then come back 10-15 minutes prior?



What you describe is what we would do if we booked the After Party.  I'd be rolling up 15ish minutes in advance, grab a spot, and be good.

The worry/dilemma is what the crowd will be like in the Garden at that point.   Traditionally it's still been fine even upon a later arrival - you won't get your pick of a spot, but there has been room to move around, generally speaking.  The concern is that IF overall occupancy of the garden increases with both parties loading into the garden, we don't quite know what one will encounter when arriving that close to fireworks time.  Will it be more full?  Will it still be full but workable?  That's the part that has people concerned, and therefore creating (for some) this sense of urgency to arrive exactly at check-in.

Personally, while I have my nuanced preferences in terms of location when in the garden (eg, back row, to the left), I'd be happy just about anywhere so I'm OK with just "filling in" if that's what it takes.

Time will tell what the overall occupancy of the garden will "feel" like as it loads for both of these events.


----------



## Meglen

mlnbabies said:


> We have an after party booked for 6-20. We are looking forward to a getting a spot without fighting for a one. I think the menu looks great. The pictures from Josh's review are great. We are excited about the party and my trip with my graduated high school daughter.


See you there!


----------



## supercarrie

GADisneyDad14 said:


> What you describe is what we would do if we booked the After Party.  I'd be rolling up 15ish minutes in advance, grab a spot, and be good.
> 
> The worry/dilemma is what the crowd will be like in the Garden at that point.   Traditionally it's still been fine even upon a later arrival - you won't get your pick of a spot, but there has been room to move around, generally speaking.  The concern is that IF overall occupancy of the garden increases with both parties loading into the garden, we don't quite know what one will encounter when arriving that close to fireworks time.  Will it be more full?  Will it still be full but workable?  That's the part that has people concerned, and therefore creating (for some) this sense of urgency to arrive exactly at check-in.
> 
> Personally, while I have my nuanced preferences in terms of location when in the garden (eg, back row, to the left), I'd be happy just about anywhere so I'm OK with just "filling in" if that's what it takes.
> 
> Time will tell what the overall occupancy of the garden will "feel" like as it loads for both of these events.



Yes, makes sense! We just booked the after party for next week. Next week will be too early to tell long term, but happy to report back with our experiences.


----------



## David Jewell

I’ve seen some discussion that they have more than one viewing area open for the garden view. Has anyone else seen this. Going to before party on 6/12 with three small kiddos


----------



## erikawolf2004

David Jewell said:


> I’ve seen some discussion that they have more than one viewing area open for the garden view. Has anyone else seen this. Going to before party on 6/12 with three small kiddos



Please post a review after you go and let me know if your kids could see.  We have a reservation on the 19th, just so they can see.


----------



## erikawolf2004

mom2rtk said:


> That's awesome.  You have to take those days however you can get them these days!



We still have a dress you made for us back in 2009 for our first trip


----------



## donnishobson

For those of you who booked at the $59 price and want to change to the After Party - When I called, the CM said there would be the $10 charge to change from the Before to the After party. I decided to wait but changed it online. I just made a new reservation for the after party and the website cancelled the before party. No upcharge on my credit card. That was 4 days ago.


----------



## disny_luvr

donnishobson said:


> For those of you who booked at the $59 price and want to change to the After Party - When I called, the CM said there would be the $10 charge to change from the Before to the After party. I decided to wait but changed it online. I just made a new reservation for the after party and the website cancelled the before party. No upcharge on my credit card. That was 4 days ago.



I was wondering about this. Thanks for posting. Right now I am keeping the before party, but may switch to the after party once I read more reviews.


----------



## candyls1

donnishobson said:


> For those of you who booked at the $59 price and want to change to the After Party - When I called, the CM said there would be the $10 charge to change from the Before to the After party. I decided to wait but changed it online. I just made a new reservation for the after party and the website cancelled the before party. No upcharge on my credit card. That was 4 days ago.


Did it 'hold' your before party reservation until the after party reservation was confirmed?  (Would like to do it online, but nervous I'll lose my before res and after will be booked or won't go through)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

donnishobson said:


> For those of you who booked at the $59 price and want to change to the After Party - When I called, the CM said there would be the $10 charge to change from the Before to the After party. I decided to wait but changed it online. I just made a new reservation for the after party and the website cancelled the before party. No upcharge on my credit card. That was 4 days ago.



Are they just making information up now?  Disney has never had a change fee before.  Since it can be cancelled with no fee and then rebooked that doesn't make any sense at all unless you were within the cancellation date of the original reservation.


----------



## IrishNYC

donnishobson said:


> For those of you who booked at the $59 price and want to change to the After Party - When I called, the CM said there would be the $10 charge to change from the Before to the After party. I decided to wait but changed it online. I just made a new reservation for the after party and the website cancelled the before party. No upcharge on my credit card. That was 4 days ago.


I'm confused by this. The way you've worded it it sounds like the $10 was a penalty to change the party. $10 is the difference between the old price of the party, and the new price/price of the after party. It's not an "uncharge" it's just what it costs now.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Are they just making information up now?  Disney has never had a change fee before.  Since it can be cancelled with no fee and then rebooked that doesn't make any sense at all unless you were within the cancellation date of the original reservation.


It's not a fee. The post to which you refer is confusing. The price of the party until just a few weeks ago was $59, now they've added an after party that costs $69, and raised the price of the original party by $10 to $69. No fee, no "uncharge." Just a price difference that would have been rightfully charged if you changed parties.


----------



## Allison

I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## GirlDreamer

candyls1 said:


> Did it 'hold' your before party reservation until the after party reservation was confirmed?  (Would like to do it online, but nervous I'll lose my before res and after will be booked or won't go through)



I haven't done it for the dessert party, but I did change some dining reservations around where I was required to cancel a booking before I could make a new one as the times overlapped. There should be a message popping up when you try to make the new reservation that says you're required to cancel the existing booking to make the new one, but the system won't cancel the current booking until the new one has gone through, then you have to confirm if you want to do that. I don't think the dessert party would be any different.


----------



## jacksmommy

We currently have a before party booked on June 20th.  The main reason was for the great view without being crammed in like sardines.  My son has a Tree Nut allergy so won't be able to eat most desserts and now I'm worried about waiting for a special plate for him with the new after party crowd.  Not sure what to do.  If you have been with a Tree Nut allergy could you chime in about your experience.  Thanks!


----------



## kahluacream

After reading about the after party being added, I called to change from the Plaza Garden viewing booked for $59 pp (after $10 refund) to the more costly Terrace viewing at $84 pp. I lost the benefit of the $40 refund credit and had to pay the difference between the parties, ($84-59),  $100 for 4 people. Ouch!

Although the price is higher and view wont be as good, I wanted to be able to eat before HEA without feeling rushed to stake out a spot in the garden. This will let us do rides after the party until closing, when the park starts to get less crowded.

Since the Terrace seating only has the before option (for now?!),  this seemed like the way to go for our family. I hope I don’t regret it as the garden option seems much more popular.


----------



## kat_lh

kahluacream said:


> After reading about the after party being added, I called to change from the Plaza Garden viewing booked for $59 pp (after $10 refund) to the more costly Terrace viewing at $84 pp. I lost the benefit of the $40 refund credit and had to pay the difference between the parties, ($84-59),  $100 for 4 people. Ouch!
> 
> Although the price is higher and view wont be as good, I wanted to be able to eat before HEA without feeling rushed to stake out a spot in the garden. This will let us do rides after the party until closing, when the park starts to get less crowded.
> 
> Since the Terrace seating only has the before option (for now?!),  this seemed like the way to go for our family. I hope I don’t regret it as the garden option seems much more popular.



We're doing the terrace for the same reason - I want to sit and not have to hope for the best.  There are several youtube videos of the show from the terrace and the garden.  Watch those and see if it helps you make up your mind - I watched one from the terrace and it will fit our needs perfectly.  It's not an ideal view but I'll take the non ideal view for the ability to sit.  Also, on this particular video I saw, she showed the serving areas for both parties.  The one for the terrace was noticeably calmer and quieter than the garden area.


----------



## nurseholly

My plan: go to the before party that I already have booked, eat desserts until almost sick (I paid for those suckers), sit and relax, waddle down to the plaza garden ten minutes before showtime knowing that I have a place to watch that will have a better view than 90% of those who have sat for an hour waiting for the show.  I'm just going to be okay with the level of crowding and the spot because 1) I refuse to sit and wait for the show when I've paid for a saved spot 2) the level of crowding is going to be the same whether I've waited 10 minutes or 60 minutes.  No brainer for me


----------



## David Jewell

nurseholly said:


> My plan: go to the before party that I already have booked, eat desserts until almost sick (I paid for those suckers), sit and relax, waddle down to the plaza garden ten minutes before showtime knowing that I have a place to watch that will have a better view than 90% of those who have sat for an hour waiting for the show.  I'm just going to be okay with the level of crowding and the spot because 1) I refuse to sit and wait for the show when I've paid for a saved spot 2) the level of crowding is going to be the same whether I've waited 10 minutes or 60 minutes.  No brainer for me



What I’m sure we’ll do too next week. Is the back actually the best place to watch the fireworks?


----------



## bethbuchall

nurseholly said:


> My plan: go to the before party that I already have booked, eat desserts until almost sick (I paid for those suckers), sit and relax, waddle down to the plaza garden ten minutes before showtime knowing that I have a place to watch that will have a better view than 90% of those who have sat for an hour waiting for the show.  I'm just going to be okay with the level of crowding and the spot because 1) I refuse to sit and wait for the show when I've paid for a saved spot 2) the level of crowding is going to be the same whether I've waited 10 minutes or 60 minutes.  No brainer for me



That's my plan as well.


----------



## nurseholly

David Jewell said:


> What I’m sure we’ll do too next week. Is the back actually the best place to watch the fireworks?


I don't actually think there is a "bad" place in the plaza garden.  It's one of the best views possible in the Magic Kingdom period.  I think front, back, middle, its all good in the area


----------



## tiffne

I suppose that’s our plan as well  since my in-laws will not want to switch to the after party.  Is there even really a bad “seat” in the house? I assume if it is packed, if we enter at the last minute we will be close to the entrance of the garden area, is that even a bad view?

 Also we will have two ECV’s, is there anything we need to take into consideration?


----------



## garada3

nurseholly said:


> My plan: go to the before party that I already have booked, eat desserts until almost sick (I paid for those suckers), sit and relax, waddle down to the plaza garden ten minutes before showtime knowing that I have a place to watch that will have a better view than 90% of those who have sat for an hour waiting for the show.  I'm just going to be okay with the level of crowding and the spot because 1) I refuse to sit and wait for the show when I've paid for a saved spot 2) the level of crowding is going to be the same whether I've waited 10 minutes or 60 minutes.  No brainer for me



This is what I am thinking too.

But, I am worried about upsetting other guests who have already staked their spots.  Arriving closer to fireworks time means we will most likely be in front of those who choose the back railing spots. Now granted, there will be no need to stand mere inches away, but a few feet away might make someone angry who is expecting the “sit” and view experience I have read about on the internet.  

I would prefer my fireworks to be confrontation free.


----------



## irenep

We did the before party last night and had a fabulous experience.
There was plenty of space when we strolled in 15 mins pre-show. Found a fairly central spot, sat down and stayed seated throughout but we were lucky as no one in front of us stood. There were some people standing at one section but no problem for the kids near us watching the show.
 I asked our greeter how many were booked in for the parties last night - 180 for before and 50 for after. Just guessing but I expect the after party numbers will be a lot higher than that in future. From what I could tell, everyone was in the same garden.
The savoury items- spring rolls, dip and cheese- were nice and a good selection of desserts.
After a really bad experience trying to watch HEA from the hub last year I'm so glad we did this party.
We had a lovely time.


----------



## Meglen

garada3 said:


> This is what I am thinking too.
> 
> But, I am worried about upsetting other guests who have already staked their spots.  Arriving closer to fireworks time means we will most likely be in front of those who choose the back railing spots. Now granted, there will be no need to stand mere inches away, but a few feet away might make someone angry who is expecting the “sit” and view experience I have read about on the internet.
> 
> I would prefer my fireworks to be confrontation free.


You can't worry about things like this. If people wait for an hour and stand in the back they have to know people will be infront of them at some point. I feel as long as you keep in mind of children and people in evc and not stand infront of them everything will be good


----------



## Dan Murphy

tiffne said:


> Also we will have two ECV’s, is there anything we need to take into consideration


We had on scooter  Nothing done special  Just went by the often recommended back fence  Excellent experience


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

garada3 said:


> But, I am worried about upsetting other guests who have already staked their spots.  Arriving closer to fireworks time means we will most likely be in front of those who choose the back railing spots. Now granted, there will be no need to stand mere inches away, but a few feet away might make someone angry who is expecting *the “sit” and view experience* I have read about on the internet.
> 
> I would prefer my fireworks to be *confrontation* free.


In Dec we were almost first into the viewing area and got a spot at the front rail.  We (my 11yo daughter and I) sat as we waited then stood for the show, as some very tall people (one with a child on the shoulders) ended up right in front of us in the wheelchair viewing area (couldn't see most castle projections).  We weren't the only ones standing -- most at the rail on the far left and right were as well (as well as others sprinkled throughout the viewing area).

A couple of loudmouths (in a group of only adults) behind us yelled for us to sit down so THEY could see WHILE REMAINING SPLAYED OUT ON THE GROUND (not even sitting down -- lying down flat) -- said they didn't care when I said that WE couldn't see well given what was in front of us -- said we were SO inconsiderate.

We were REALLY annoyed at first, then just let it go.  There's no way to ensure that some unreasonable people won't make a scene or try to create a confrontation.  We just decided not to let it ruin our experience, and didn't respond after our first explanation to them about why we stood -- not that we owed them that. 

All that said, with Disney now having more people in the reserved section, I doubt there will be a lot of nights when anyone gets the "sit and view experience".

ETA: We did this party multiple times, and this was the only time we dealt with rude people this way.


----------



## disny_luvr

irenep said:


> We did the before party last night and had a fabulous experience.
> There was plenty of space when we strolled in 15 mins pre-show. Found a fairly central spot, sat down and stayed seated throughout but we were lucky as no one in front of us stood. There were some people standing at one section but no problem for the kids near us watching the show.
> I asked our greeter how many were booked in for the parties last night - 180 for before and 50 for after. Just guessing but I expect the after party numbers will be a lot higher than that in future. From what I could tell, everyone was in the same garden.
> The savoury items- spring rolls, dip and cheese- were nice and a good selection of desserts.
> After a really bad experience trying to watch HEA from the hub last year I'm so glad we did this party.
> We had a lovely time.



Thank you for posting your experience. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

irenep said:


> We did the before party last night and had a fabulous experience.
> There was plenty of space when we strolled in 15 mins pre-show. Found a fairly central spot, sat down and stayed seated throughout but we were lucky as no one in front of us stood. There were some people standing at one section but no problem for the kids near us watching the show.
> I asked our greeter how many were booked in for the parties last night - 180 for before and 50 for after. Just guessing but I expect the after party numbers will be a lot higher than that in future. From what I could tell, everyone was in the same garden.
> The savoury items- spring rolls, dip and cheese- were nice and a good selection of desserts.
> After a really bad experience trying to watch HEA from the hub last year I'm so glad we did this party.
> We had a lovely time.



 For posting your experiance @irenep.  I have posted a link to your post on Post #1.  Thanks again!

As a reminder to everyone, I post links to review/experience posts on Post #1 for easy reference for others.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

GADisneyDad14 said:


> For posting your experiance @irenep.  I have posted a link to your post on Post #1.  Thanks again!
> 
> As a reminder to everyone, I post links to review/experience posts on Post #1 for easy reference for others.


Are you planning on adding the easywdw review (maybe I missed it)?  Was useful to me, anyway.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Are you planning on adding the easywdw review (maybe I missed it)?  Was useful to me, anyway.



Historically it’s just been DISer posts.  This thread sort of morphed over time from what was really just an explanation of the Plaza Garden viewing party to being a place for overall dessert party discussion.  Earlier this year I started linking to DISer review posts because such valuable info/experiences/opinions otherwise can get lost in a big thread.  

Josh has one of the few sites I regularly read and respect, but I’d rather not have to keep track of external links.  Sort of a link one and your need to link others kind of thing, and I don’t necessarily want to be in the middle of that!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Historically it’s just been DISer posts.  This thread sort of morphed over time from what was really just an explanation of the Plaza Garden viewing party to being a place for overall dessert party discussion.  Earlier this year I started linking to DISer review posts because such valuable info/experiences/opinions otherwise can get lost in a big thread.
> 
> Josh has one of the few sites I regularly read and respect, but I’d rather not have to keep track of external links.  Sort of a link one and your need to link others kind of thing, and I don’t necessarily want to be in the middle of that!


Ah ok. When I saw these included I thought it would make sense to add Josh’s; he’s on DIS, no? 

“Various News Reports:
WDWInfo:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ch-after-fireworks-dessert-party-on-may-28th/
Kenny the Pirate: http://www.kennythepirate.com/2018/05/18/after-fireworks-dessert-party-coming-to-magic-kingdom/“​
I’ve seen plenty of threads include external review links in the past, but it’s obviously totally up to you! Whatever works — appreciate your keeping up the first posts.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Ah ok. When I saw these included I thought it would make sense to add Josh’s; he’s on DIS, no?
> 
> “Various News Reports:
> WDWInfo:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ch-after-fireworks-dessert-party-on-may-28th/
> Kenny the Pirate: http://www.kennythepirate.com/2018/05/18/after-fireworks-dessert-party-coming-to-magic-kingdom/“​
> I’ve seen plenty of threads include external review links in the past, but it’s obviously totally up to you! Whatever works — appreciate your keeping up the first posts.



Yeah, I have some cleanup I need to do on those first few posts that I started to mess with and got distracted (thanks for the reminder).  I posted that when news of the After Party broke and facts were scarce.  Plus some of the stuff from my original May 2017 posts is now stale.  It’s on “my list” to get to at some point.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

Has anyone done the Holiday dessert party during MVMCP? I booked my spot for the tomorrowland terrace viewing... but am kind of considering switching to the plaza garden. I've done the plaza garden viewing before on a regular night and it was good... and I'm kind of concerned about the view and lack of assigned seating for the tomorrowland terrace party. Also I'm going solo and was curious if you get your own table or if I'd be sit with others. I mean, I don't mind sitting with others, but if I had to share a table I might save the $ and go with the plaza garden view.


----------



## Rickat96

gypsy_at_heart said:


> Has anyone done the Holiday dessert party during MVMCP? I booked my spot for the tomorrowland terrace viewing... but am kind of considering switching to the plaza garden. I've done the plaza garden viewing before on a regular night and it was good... and I'm kind of concerned about the view and lack of assigned seating for the tomorrowland terrace party. Also I'm going solo and was curious if you get your own table or if I'd be sit with others. I mean, I don't mind sitting with others, but if I had to share a table I might save the $ and go with the plaza garden view.



I've done both- View from terrace is nice, the only thing different to me is the set-up and view for tinkerbell is cool. My choice for the best experience- would be garden view- everything is on center. Cheaper too.


----------



## Cloe Colton

I cancelled my dessert party, honestly Id rather pay $10 for an ice cream sundae from the Plaza and just stake a spot out than worry about rushing through $130+ of desserts just to make sure I got a good spot behind a light post


----------



## GoofyFreak66

Rickat96 said:


> I've done both- View from terrace is nice, the only thing different to me is the set-up and view for tinkerbell is cool. My choice for the best experience- would be garden view- everything is on center. Cheaper too.


Great info - and timely too! We were just discussing adding this to our MVMCP.


----------



## dizneeat

*We are doing the Terrace one for HEA and lateron for MNSSHP. I will report back how it was. We are an older couple and I'd rather sit with a slightly out of focus view than stand after a long day in the park. *


----------



## GADisneyDad14

gypsy_at_heart said:


> Has anyone done the Holiday dessert party during MVMCP? I booked my spot for the tomorrowland terrace viewing... but am kind of considering switching to the plaza garden. I've done the plaza garden viewing before on a regular night and it was good... and I'm kind of concerned about the view and lack of assigned seating for the tomorrowland terrace party. Also I'm going solo and was curious if you get your own table or if I'd be sit with others. I mean, I don't mind sitting with others, but if I had to share a table I might save the $ and go with the plaza garden view.



I recently answered a somewhat similar post/question here:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...cussion-thread.3604693/page-118#post-59290166

I don’t really think one “needs” any of the dessert parties for MNSSHP or MVMCP, unless you just want a relaxing splurge (which sometimes is kind of nice!).  But you don’t ‘need’ it in the same sense as “the hub is so packed for HEA” kind of need. 

As to the viewing, I am more partial to being front/center to the castle.  There aren’t projections for Holiday Wishes like HEA, but there are show elements on/around the castle.  Also, you get the best view of the “180 degree” portions when in the Hub.  You miss a bit of these 180 degree fireworks when in the Terrace (you still get a lot though). 

I’m not 100% sure how they handle solos at the Terrace party, but I don’t recall ever seeing any comments in the past about people having to share tables.  It definitely happens at the FEA/Illuminations dessert party, but I don’t ‘think’ it happens here (but not totally sure about that).  

Hope that helps!


----------



## corn princess

We did the before party last night, and I would book it again in a heartbeat! We ate desserts until we felt sick lol! We left and headed to the garden about 35-40 minutes before show time. There was lots of room and we were able to sit on the grass and my girls were able to run around a little. The garden was pretty full right before show time but it never felt crowded! We ended up standing up right as the show started because the front section stood! The view of the castle was great! In my opinion, not having to stake out spots and being able to sit and relax while waiting were worth the price!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

corn princess said:


> We did the before party last night, and I would book it again in a heartbeat! We ate desserts until we felt sick lol! We left and headed to the garden about 35-40 minutes before show time. There was lots of room and we were able to sit on the grass and my girls were able to run around a little. The garden was pretty full right before show time but it never felt crowded! We ended up standing up right as the show started because the front section stood! The view of the castle was great! In my opinion, not having to stake out spots and being able to sit and relax while waiting were worth the price!



this is good to know. Now I just wanna see how it is when summer gets in full swing with schools out


----------



## abarriger

Can anyone who has done the afterparty tell me-- is the Once Upon a Time visible from the dessert party area? I imagine we will be eating our treats when that show happens.


----------



## Kathy Muniz

abarriger said:


> Can anyone who has done the afterparty tell me-- is the Once Upon a Time visible from the dessert party area? I imagine we will be eating our treats when that show happens.



What time does Once Upon a Time usually happen?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Kathy Muniz said:


> What time does Once Upon a Time usually happen?



It can either be before or after HEA.  Usually in times when the park closes at/around HEA time (read winter, slower seasons), it’ll be before.  When the park closes well past HEA, it’ll be after.  It doesn’t always fit this pattern, but more or less a general statement.  

Using tonight for example, HEA is at 9:15pm, OUAT is at 10pm, park closes at 12am.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

Just thought I'd share - I emailed Disney about the possibility of parade viewing with the Tomorrowland terrace Holiday dessert party, this is the response I received: 


> We are looking forward to your evening with us at Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.
> 
> Wishes Fireworks Holiday Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing or Wishes Fireworks Holiday Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace, do not provide priority viewing for Once Upon a Christmastime Parade.
> 
> During this exciting experience, you can enjoy delectable desserts followed by fantastic views of Holiday Wishes: Celebrate the Spirit of the Season fireworks bursting high above Cinderella Castle.
> 
> Before the fireworks, at a table decked with boughs of holly, discover a host of holiday-themed cupcakes and desserts prepared by our pastry chef, along with a bountiful buffet of sweet treats—like chocolate-dipped strawberries, ice cream, cheeses and fresh, seasonal fruits. Plus, raise a cup of good cheer with sparkling cider, signature lemonades, specialty Christmas drinks, hot chocolate, coffee or tea.
> 
> As showtime nears, Cast Members will escort you to a prime location in the Plaza Garden—where you can enjoy priority views of the holiday fireworks spectacular.
> Sincerely,
> 
> Elton Schulist
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team



I know that might change based on CM/time/day of the week/mood but just figured that could be helpful to anyone else trying to pick. 

I'm going with the plaza garden viewing thanks to everyone's input. I might have reconsidered if there was reserved parade viewing with the TT holiday dessert party, but as it's not, I'll save the few $


----------



## ChanduTail

gypsy_at_heart said:


> Just thought I'd share - I emailed Disney about the possibility of parade viewing with the Tomorrowland terrace Holiday dessert party, this is the response I received:
> 
> 
> I know that might change based on CM/time/day of the week/mood but just figured that could be helpful to anyone else trying to pick.
> 
> I'm going with the plaza garden viewing thanks to everyone's input. I might have reconsidered if there was reserved parade viewing with the TT holiday dessert party, but as it's not, I'll save the few $


Thanks for posting the email. I was 99.9% sure that parade viewing wouldn't be included for either the MVMCP or MNSSHP parties. Unfortunately, Disney forgot to remove it from the MNSSHP description & there are going to be a lot of disappointed people. I just don't think it's possible that either party includes parade viewing, given the times listed. Back when it was included - I think the last time we did it was 2016? - the check-in time was far earlier.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

corn princess said:


> We did the before party last night, and I would book it again in a heartbeat! We ate desserts until we felt sick lol! We left and headed to the garden about 35-40 minutes before show time. There was lots of room and we were able to sit on the grass and my girls were able to run around a little. The garden was pretty full right before show time but it never felt crowded! We ended up standing up right as the show started because the front section stood! The view of the castle was great! In my opinion, not having to stake out spots and being able to sit and relax while waiting were worth the price!



Thank you for posting about your experience.


----------



## athyng

We did the dessert party this past Saturday night and I thought it was mostly great. When I booked I was under the impression that the dessert party of it was inside, but we were seated next to the terrace and it was not entirely cool. After being hot and crowded we were looking forward to cooling down for a bit. The desserts were plentiful and all tasty. The savory offerings seem like an afterthought. I didn’t try anything but there were egg rolls and spinach dip. Also- several tables were emplty, so not a sold out night. We headed to the garden about 35 minuets before showtime. Our family of 3 was able to get a spot on the grass right up front. We sat for a while people filled in. It was busy, but there was still room and most everyone was sitting. When they gave the preshow announcement that it was starting soon we stood up and had a spot right in the front. We had a perfect view of the castle and didn’t feel crowded at all. It was definitely worth it, however it was probably a one time event for us as it’s so expensive. I loved the show and all the projections on the castle. It was definitely a night with my family that I’ll remember.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

athyng said:


> We did the dessert party this past Saturday night and I thought it was mostly great. When I booked I was under the impression that the dessert party of it was inside, but we were seated next to the terrace and it was not entirely cool. After being hot and crowded we were looking forward to cooling down for a bit. The desserts were plentiful and all tasty. The savory offerings seem like an afterthought. I didn’t try anything but there were egg rolls and spinach dip. Also- several tables were emplty, so not a sold out night. We headed to the garden about 35 minuets before showtime. Our family of 3 was able to get a spot on the grass right up front. We sat for a while people filled in. It was busy, but there was still room and most everyone was sitting. When they gave the preshow announcement that it was starting soon we stood up and had a spot right in the front. We had a perfect view of the castle and didn’t feel crowded at all. It was definitely worth it, however it was probably a one time event for us as it’s so expensive. I loved the show and all the projections on the castle. It was definitely a night with my family that I’ll remember.



Thanks for checking in!    I've added a link to your review on Post #1.  Just confirming, you did the Plaza Garden Viewing version of the party, right?  

Glad you had an enjoyable evening.


----------



## Kaelorian

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It can either be before or after HEA.  Usually in times when the park closes at/around HEA time (read winter, slower seasons), it’ll be before.  When the park closes well past HEA, it’ll be after.  It doesn’t always fit this pattern, but more or less a general statement.
> 
> Using tonight for example, HEA is at 9:15pm, OUAT is at 10pm, park closes at 12am.



Generally by attending the before party, would we miss OUAT in slower seasons? Checking our date the end of November says no showings are scheduled (could not be updated yet) Does this also mean no OUAT on party nights?


----------



## Drnifer

Kaelorian said:


> Generally by attending the before party, would we miss OUAT in slower seasons? Checking our date the end of November says no showings are scheduled (could not be updated yet) Does this also mean no OUAT on party nights?


Last fall OUAT was maybe 20 minutes before the fireworks. We had plenty of time to eat and head over to the garden to see it. I took a collapsible storage container and took some strawberries and fruit with us that we ate in between OUAT and the fireworks.


----------



## AP1979

Does anyone know if the Dessert party is worth it during the Christmas party?  I see it is offered, but after paying all that extra for the Christmas party, is it worth paying even more for a dessert party for reserved viewing?  Do the Christmas parties get that crowded?  Thanks!


----------



## Kaelorian

Drnifer said:


> Last fall OUAT was maybe 20 minutes before the fireworks. We had plenty of time to eat and head over to the garden to see it. I took a collapsible storage container and took some strawberries and fruit with us that we ate in between OUAT and the fireworks.


Thank you!  Feeling a lot better now. Loving the collapsible storage container idea too!


----------



## athyng

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Thanks for checking in!    I've added a link to your review on Post #1.  Just confirming, you did the Plaza Garden Viewing version of the party, right?
> 
> Glad you had an enjoyable evening.


That’s right, we did the Plaza Garden Viewing.


----------



## maryj11

We have reservations for the before party this coming July and we are going to keep it. We are going on a night that has extra magic hours and want to get in as many rides with lower wait times that we can after the fireworks. I feel like if we do the after party we will be missing a big chunk of lower wait times for the rides.


----------



## Newcastle

I have a quick question about the July 3rd and 4th fireworks (my apologies if this has been addressed elsewhere).  We are currently booked for the before party on July 3rd but we are also planning to watch the fireworks from the Poly (where we are staying) on July 4th.  I am starting to wonder if we should even bother with the dessert party (we aren't big dessert people) and maybe save the money for something else trip-related.  Is there an advantage to being close to the castle during the July 3rd/4th shows?  I know it is a different show but does anyone know if they use projections which would obviously be easier to view from the reserved garden area?
ETA:  We did the HEA dessert party last year so we have experienced it at least once


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Newcastle said:


> I have a quick question about the July 3rd and 4th fireworks (my apologies if this has been addressed elsewhere).  We are currently booked for the before party on July 3rd but we are also planning to watch the fireworks from the Poly (where we are staying) on July 4th.  I am starting to wonder if we should even bother with the dessert party (we aren't big dessert people) and maybe save the money for something else trip-related.  Is there an advantage to being close to the castle during the July 3rd/4th shows?  I know it is a different show but does anyone know if they use projections which would obviously be easier to view from the reserved garden area?
> ETA:  We did the HEA dessert party last year so we have experienced it at least once



We watched both 7/3 and 7/4 shows from Poly last year.  Given the choice, I would do the same thing again.  I headed into MK an hour or so (ish) after fireworks both nights last year and encountered what I'd describe as very stout crowds (especially 7/3, which had late PM EMHs).  I was happy with my choice to stay at Poly.  

Unless they add anything this year (possible, but not likely), there are no projections for the 7/3 and 7/4 shows - just castle accent lighting and occasional star figures.  It's not a material part of the show.

For the 7/3 and 7/4 shows, fireworks from the traditional "behind the MK" launch position are mirrored/simulcast from an island right in front of Poly in the Seven Seas Lagoon.  This launch point, in addition to the abundant 180 degree launch positions during portions of the show, make Poly a GREAT spot to watch (in my humble opinion).

Couple of pics below from Poly for visual aides.  The first is 7/3 last year... the second is technically NYE, but the 7/3 and 7/4 shows have a similar setup/launch points.

Hope that helps!


----------



## MinnieMSue

Newcastle said:


> I have a quick question about the July 3rd and 4th fireworks (my apologies if this has been addressed elsewhere).  We are currently booked for the before party on July 3rd but we are also planning to watch the fireworks from the Poly (where we are staying) on July 4th.  I am starting to wonder if we should even bother with the dessert party (we aren't big dessert people) and maybe save the money for something else trip-related.  Is there an advantage to being close to the castle during the July 3rd/4th shows?  I know it is a different show but does anyone know if they use projections which would obviously be easier to view from the reserved garden area?
> ETA:  We did the HEA dessert party last year so we have experienced it at least once



They only project stars on the castle and things like that. Here isn’t a projection show for July 3/4. (Historically). We are doing the terrace version of it July 3 so we aren’t down in the mob. If it were me I would skip dessert party and watch from Poly. You will see all the perimeter fireworks really good too


----------



## Susiej7776

Our family of four did the pre-fireworks dessert party last night. We had a great time. Enjoyed the desserts without feeling rushed. The cheesecake brownie bites are yummy.  We went down to the garden area about 40 minutes before the show and were able to comfortably sit while waiting for the show. We did stand to watch the projections and fireworks because people in front of us were standing. However we still had a clear view and no poles, topiarys, or people blocking anything. I did notice that some people did sit during the fireworks. To be able to watch the show without being squished in the hub of the castle was well worth it. We would book this again on a future trip.


----------



## Newcastle

GADisneyDad14 said:


> We watched both 7/3 and 7/4 shows from Poly last year.  Given the choice, I would do the same thing again.  I headed into MK an hour or so (ish) after fireworks both nights last year and encountered what I'd describe as very stout crowds (especially 7/3, which had late PM EMHs).  I was happy with my choice to stay at Poly.
> 
> Unless they add anything this year (possible, but not likely), there are no projections for the 7/3 and 7/4 shows - just castle accent lighting and occasional star figures.  It's not a material part of the show....





MinnieMSue said:


> They only project stars on the castle and things like that. Here isn’t a projection show for July 3/4. (Historically). We are doing the terrace version of it July 3 so we aren’t down in the mob. If it were me I would skip dessert party and watch from Poly. You will see all the perimeter fireworks really good too



Thank you both for the responses!  You have both been very helpful in terms of helping me to make a decision.  GADisneyDad14, I had viewed your posts with pics over on the Poly thread so thank you for posting those.  Knowing that there likely won't be much (if anything) in the way of projections, I will likely just save my money and splurge on something else.  Thanks again!!


----------



## abarriger

I'm still confused-- if doing the after party, assuming OUAT is showing after fireworks, is the OUAT viewable from the after party area?


----------



## ChristineOH

A couple of days ago, I canceled ours for this Sunday.  I figured if we decide we want to do it, we will book it day of, as it doesn't seem to be selling out.  We might check out the viewing situation one night and book the party for a night toward the end of the trip if it seems unmanageable.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

abarriger said:


> I'm still confused-- if doing the after party, assuming OUAT is showing after fireworks, is the OUAT viewable from the after party area?



I'm not exactly sure what part of the Tomorrowland Terrace area they are using for After Party seating, but generally speaking you can't see the castle particularly well (or at all) from anywhere around there except for the lower level seating area used for the Tomorrowland Terrace version of the dessert party.  

Josh has a good picture in an older Plaza Garden review (https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/review-happily-ever-after-dessert-party-review-at-magic-kingdom/) taken from the upper Tomorrowland Terrace area, and you can see how obstructed the view is from this particular location (scroll about half way down through his review).


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

AP1979 said:


> Does anyone know if the Dessert party is worth it during the Christmas party?  I see it is offered, but after paying all that extra for the Christmas party, is it worth paying even more for a dessert party for reserved viewing?  Do the Christmas parties get that crowded?  Thanks!



I asked this same question on page 118, and someone else asked a few pages later.  The answer is that the Hub can be crowded during the parties but not as crowded as it is for HEA.  The dessert party during one of the holiday parties is a nice splurge but not a must do.


----------



## ItsNotMuchofaTail

I am keeping my before party on August 3. I like dessert (and we are not foodies, we will probably enjoy it well enough) and the crowding is a big consideration for me. My DD and I haven’t been to WDW in 5 years, haven’t seen HEA, and she has high functioning autism and is really spooked by crowds and people pushing in on her. We don’t even do daytime parades. So having even a decent view where no one is touching her is a major consideration. I am hoping with earbuds and the plaza viewing area, she will be able to make it through, it would be her first time seeing MK fireworks in any of her trips. 

I am hoping that even though I am going in hotter than hades and busy  August, the party will still be worth it to us.


----------



## Vanessa Fernandez

I just called to book a dessert party for October, and the woman I spoke with on the phone told me that we could get desserts when we check in at 8 pm before the fireworks, there will be desserts in the garden area, and then other desserts after back at the terrace. This sounded crazy to me, and she admitted it didn't make sense that you would get more food for the same price, but said hesitatingly that that was what it was. (I found this thread after our conversation because it didn't seem like she knew what the difference was between the two parties, and am realizing she just had no idea). So, the only actual food option for the after party is AFTER, right? (as the name implies). On the fence about which one to do- we have a Crystal Palace reservation at 4:40 pm- I'm wondering if we'll be still full from that to then go to a party at 7pm with more food. But the after party is so late, and there are EMH that night until 11pm and I was thinking that was when my son and I would do the roller coasters. This is our only trip to Disney and the MK, so I feel the pressure to get as much done as we can on our one day there, but also don't want to be so exhausted/overbooked we're miserable.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Vanessa Fernandez said:


> I just called to book a dessert party for October, and the woman I spoke with on the phone told me that we could get desserts when we check in at 8 pm before the fireworks, there will be desserts in the garden area, and then other desserts after back at the terrace. This sounded crazy to me, and she admitted it didn't make sense that you would get more food for the same price, but said hesitatingly that that was what it was. (I found this thread after our conversation because it didn't seem like she knew what the difference was between the two parties, and am realizing she just had no idea). So, the only actual food option for the after party is AFTER, right? (as the name implies). On the fence about which one to do- we have a Crystal Palace reservation at 4:40 pm- I'm wondering if we'll be still full from that to then go to a party at 7pm with more food. But the after party is so late, and there are EMH that night until 11pm and I was thinking that was when my son and I would do the roller coasters. This is our only trip to Disney and the MK, so I feel the pressure to get as much done as we can on our one day there, but also don't want to be so exhausted/overbooked we're miserable.



 To the DIS!

It sounds to me like that CM had some bad info or was mixing up concepts. 

You get the same food/dessert options at all three parties - there is no difference between the three. 

In October, you have a supply/demand problem with HEA given the abundance of MNSSHP nights.  Last year, the overall view from many was that HEA nights in the Hub were VERY crowded.  Granted it’s always crowded, but it was even more-so in the fall.  We did the Plaza Garden party over Columbus Day weekend last year and it was hard to even make it from the Tomorrowland Terrace to the Plaza due to crowds.  The party was worth every penny on that night! 

People are generally concerned about what this new After Party offering means for crowds in the Plaza Garden viewing area, but I’ll go out on a limb and say the dessert parties during a time when you see a lot of MNSSHP and MVMCP will continue to have a lot of value. 

That’s my perspective, hope it helps.


----------



## disny_luvr

Susiej7776 said:


> Our family of four did the pre-fireworks dessert party last night. We had a great time. Enjoyed the desserts without feeling rushed. The cheesecake brownie bites are yummy.  We went down to the garden area about 40 minutes before the show and were able to comfortably sit while waiting for the show. We did stand to watch the projections and fireworks because people in front of us were standing. However we still had a clear view and no poles, topiarys, or people blocking anything. I did notice that some people did sit during the fireworks. To be able to watch the show without being squished in the hub of the castle was well worth it. We would book this again on a future trip.



Great to hear! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maryj11

ItsNotMuchofaTail said:


> I am keeping my before party on August 3. I like dessert (and we are not foodies, we will probably enjoy it well enough) and the crowding is a big consideration for me. My DD and I haven’t been to WDW in 5 years, haven’t seen HEA, and she has high functioning autism and is really spooked by crowds and people pushing in on her. We don’t even do daytime parades. So having even a decent view where no one is touching her is a major consideration. I am hoping with earbuds and the plaza viewing area, she will be able to make it through, it would be her first time seeing MK fireworks in any of her trips.
> 
> I am hoping that even though I am going in hotter than hades and busy  August, the party will still be worth it to us.


The temps seem to cool down by then. We usually go in August and I don't remember being hot during the fireworks.


----------



## 123SA

Thanks to those of you that have posted your recent experiences.    

I have the before party booked on Aug 12.   I'm pretty sure we'll keep it.  Mostly, I'm hoping my boys can race out of the garden after the fireworks and get in the Space Mountain line.  I'm also hoping the hours get extended and we can be on rides as opposed to eating.   For now, I'm not planning to rush through the dessert party to secure the best viewing spot.  As long as I have a viewing spot, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## famgel

Following still on the fence we r not doing the * MVMCP *we only have 2 nights out of 6 when MK HEA is available! I'm so afraid of small grandkids getting crushed but hubby not buying it! Might have to save on my own!


----------



## melissa723

famgel said:


> Following still on the fence we r not doing the * MVMCP *we only have 2 nights out of 6 when MK HEA is available! I'm so afraid of small grandkids getting crushed but hubby not buying it! Might have to save on my own!



We're apparently in the same boat and on the same fence.  I'm definitely going to book one of the dessert parties, but I'm still unsure of which one. I'm going to wait it out a bit more and see how the reviews are once the after-party starts gaining more popularity.


----------



## Soph&HanMom

Did the dessert party June 5th. Lined up around 7:20 and there were two lines already formed. We were asked our check in time and directed to wait in a line against the wall.
At that time a cast member told us to eat and get out to the garden as quick as we could because they were expecting 300 people that night.
We were let into the party at 7:30 and were sat at one of the first tables. They walk you through the buffet and point out the new menu items.
We ate dessert, drank water and watched the line for the after party steadily grow.
At 8:00 we went down to the garden to stake out our spot. We went center back rail and spread out a bit next to some people that had gotten boxes of desserts and had set up a camera and tripod. They then let the after party people in around 8:05 and they filled up around the front of the garden.
By 8:45 the garden was full. The picture above was around 8:30.
I have done this party just last August and this one was much more crowded. We had several tall men come squeeze into the spot directly in front of us so we moved down to see. 
Everyone stood for the show and after a few adjustments we were able to sit on the rail and had an excellent view.
As busy as it was in the garden it was no where as insanely packed as the outside area and we still had some room to maneuver to get a good view once the show started.


----------



## Wdw1015

Soph&HanMom said:


> View attachment 327655 Did the dessert party June 5th. Lined up around 7:20 and there were two lines already formed. We were asked our check in time and directed to wait in a line against the wall.
> At that time a cast member told us to eat and get out to the garden as quick as we could because they were expecting 300 people that night.
> We were let into the party at 7:30 and were sat at one of the first tables. They walk you through the buffet and point out the new menu items.
> We ate dessert, drank water and watched the line for the after party steadily grow.
> At 8:00 we went down to the garden to stake out our spot. We went center back rail and spread out a bit next to some people that had gotten boxes of desserts and had set up a camera and tripod. They then let the after party people in around 8:05 and they filled up around the front of the garden.
> By 8:45 the garden was full. The picture above was around 8:30.
> I have done this party just last August and this one was much more crowded. We had several tall men come squeeze into the spot directly in front of us so we moved down to see.
> Everyone stood for the show and after a few adjustments we were able to sit on the rail and had an excellent view.
> As busy as it was in the garden it was no where as insanely packed as the outside area and we still had some room to maneuver to get a good view once the show started.


Thank you for your review, we are going to the before party next week so this helps us determine what time to do things as well as an idea of how crowded it was! Much appreciated!


----------



## closetmickey

Soph&HanMom said:


> View attachment 327655 Did the dessert party June 5th. Lined up around 7:20 and there were two lines already formed. We were asked our check in time and directed to wait in a line against the wall.
> At that time a cast member told us to eat and get out to the garden as quick as we could because they were expecting 300 people that night.
> We were let into the party at 7:30 and were sat at one of the first tables. They walk you through the buffet and point out the new menu items.
> We ate dessert, drank water and watched the line for the after party steadily grow.
> At 8:00 we went down to the garden to stake out our spot. We went center back rail and spread out a bit next to some people that had gotten boxes of desserts and had set up a camera and tripod. They then let the after party people in around 8:05 and they filled up around the front of the garden.
> By 8:45 the garden was full. The picture above was around 8:30.
> I have done this party just last August and this one was much more crowded. We had several tall men come squeeze into the spot directly in front of us so we moved down to see.
> Everyone stood for the show and after a few adjustments we were able to sit on the rail and had an excellent view.
> As busy as it was in the garden it was no where as insanely packed as the outside area and we still had some room to maneuver to get a good view once the show started.


So you waited (and were encouraged to do so) about an hour for the show to start?  yikes!!


----------



## Meglen

I feel like the way the CMs are telling people to get spots early is a sign they know they are overbooking the spots. It used to be promoted as a relaxing evening of desserts and fireworks now its a rush rush wait.. im keeping my 20th but it will be busy and I refuse to show up an hour before for a spot


----------



## SaintsManiac

Meglen said:


> I feel like the way the CMs are telling people to get spots early is a sign they know they are overbooking the spots. It used to be promoted as a relaxing evening of desserts and fireworks now its a rush rush wait.. im keeping my 20th but it will be busy and I refuse to show up an hour before for a spot




Yeah I was thinking the same!


----------



## abarriger

Can anyone tell me if the area for the after party has any view of the castle? Trying to figure out the projection show logistics if we do the after party.


----------



## PurpleJesus

I thought the point of paying extra for a party was so you could chill and not worry about getting there early, and being crowded.....


----------



## ArwenMarie

I thought they weren't even allowing for check-in for the after party until 8:15?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ArwenMarie said:


> I thought they weren't even allowing for check-in for the after party until 8:15?



The ADR time and the noted check-in time for the After Party is an hour before fireworks... so 8:15PM since HEA is at 9:15PM at the moment. While I haven’t witnessed this personally, I’ve seen several reports over the existence of this thread about being able to check in to the parties earlier than the posted time. I’m not sure how consistent that may be night-to-night though.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Soph&HanMom said:


> View attachment 327655 Did the dessert party June 5th. Lined up around 7:20 and there were two lines already formed. We were asked our check in time and directed to wait in a line against the wall.
> At that time a cast member told us to eat and get out to the garden as quick as we could because they were expecting 300 people that night.
> We were let into the party at 7:30 and were sat at one of the first tables. They walk you through the buffet and point out the new menu items.
> We ate dessert, drank water and watched the line for the after party steadily grow.
> At 8:00 we went down to the garden to stake out our spot. We went center back rail and spread out a bit next to some people that had gotten boxes of desserts and had set up a camera and tripod. They then let the after party people in around 8:05 and they filled up around the front of the garden.
> By 8:45 the garden was full. The picture above was around 8:30.
> I have done this party just last August and this one was much more crowded. We had several tall men come squeeze into the spot directly in front of us so we moved down to see.
> Everyone stood for the show and after a few adjustments we were able to sit on the rail and had an excellent view.
> As busy as it was in the garden it was no where as insanely packed as the outside area and we still had some room to maneuver to get a good view once the show started.



Thank you for sharing your experience - I have added your link to Post #1 for future DISer reference.


----------



## areno79

Soph&HanMom said:


> View attachment 327655 Did the dessert party June 5th. Lined up around 7:20 and there were two lines already formed. We were asked our check in time and directed to wait in a line against the wall.
> At that time a cast member told us to eat and get out to the garden as quick as we could because they were expecting 300 people that night.
> We were let into the party at 7:30 and were sat at one of the first tables. They walk you through the buffet and point out the new menu items.
> We ate dessert, drank water and watched the line for the after party steadily grow.
> At 8:00 we went down to the garden to stake out our spot. We went center back rail and spread out a bit next to some people that had gotten boxes of desserts and had set up a camera and tripod. They then let the after party people in around 8:05 and they filled up around the front of the garden.
> By 8:45 the garden was full. The picture above was around 8:30.
> I have done this party just last August and this one was much more crowded. We had several tall men come squeeze into the spot directly in front of us so we moved down to see.
> Everyone stood for the show and after a few adjustments we were able to sit on the rail and had an excellent view.
> As busy as it was in the garden it was no where as insanely packed as the outside area and we still had some room to maneuver to get a good view once the show started.


Thanks for the review. I *really* dislike how the CM told you to hurry and eat and get a spot in the garden. The whole point of paying for the party is to relax and know that you have a spot reserved for you without having to wait an hour. If I wanted to wait that long I'd save my money and go sit in the hub. I'm really leaning toward cancelling the HEA party now.


----------



## bigbear

Soph&HanMom said:


> View attachment 327655 Did the dessert party June 5th. Lined up around 7:20 and there were two lines already formed. We were asked our check in time and directed to wait in a line against the wall.
> At that time a cast member told us to eat and get out to the garden as quick as we could because they were expecting 300 people that night.
> We were let into the party at 7:30 and were sat at one of the first tables. They walk you through the buffet and point out the new menu items.
> We ate dessert, drank water and watched the line for the after party steadily grow.
> At 8:00 we went down to the garden to stake out our spot. We went center back rail and spread out a bit next to some people that had gotten boxes of desserts and had set up a camera and tripod. They then let the after party people in around 8:05 and they filled up around the front of the garden.
> By 8:45 the garden was full. The picture above was around 8:30.
> I have done this party just last August and this one was much more crowded. We had several tall men come squeeze into the spot directly in front of us so we moved down to see.
> Everyone stood for the show and after a few adjustments we were able to sit on the rail and had an excellent view.
> As busy as it was in the garden it was no where as insanely packed as the outside area and we still had some room to maneuver to get a good view once the show started.



Thanks for your review.  Last week I changed my "before" booking to an "after" booking.  I wasn't sure if I'd done the right thing but I think I have.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Well I’m glad I switched to the After Party. I always felt rushed eating at the Before Party but this sounds even more sped up now.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

If the CM told me to hurry up and eat to get a spot, I would have immediately called up and gotten a refund ( after the show of course ).

That’s unacceptable. Believe me if I feel it’s not worth what I paid, I’m arguing till I get my refund.

Problem is it’s not the money I care about. Just my nice spot

I think you need to call them and let them know that happened. Many calls will stop them from actually overfilling the area and rushing people. 

And for the after party people. If your going in the summer, I doubt your gonna be waiting on that wet grass or in the rain an hour before hand.


----------



## brookmey

ItsNotMuchofaTail said:


> I am keeping my before party on August 3. I like dessert (and we are not foodies, we will probably enjoy it well enough) and the crowding is a big consideration for me. My DD and I haven’t been to WDW in 5 years, haven’t seen HEA, and she has high functioning autism and is really spooked by crowds and people pushing in on her. We don’t even do daytime parades. So having even a decent view where no one is touching her is a major consideration. I am hoping with earbuds and the plaza viewing area, she will be able to make it through, it would be her first time seeing MK fireworks in any of her trips.
> 
> I am hoping that even though I am going in hotter than hades and busy  August, the party will still be worth it to us.



I am in the same situation as you.  DD with high functioning autism who can’t tolerate being squished or touched in a crowd of strangers.  We’ve never seen HEA before and the only way for us to see it is with a dessert party.  Our party is June 30 and I’m pretty sure it’s sold out.  I’m nervous about the after party being sold out as well and the garden area being too packed for her.  I go back and forth on whether or not to cancel.  

But even if both parties are sold out, I bet it still won’t be as bad as the Hub and Main Street, so I’m hoping it works out.  My DD also will have her earbuds, so in the worst case, she can sit while the rest of us stand in front/beside/behind her forming a barrier between her and the rest of the crowd.  She can handle that.  But I am hoping it’s not overly crowded so she can enjoy seeing the fireworks.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Soph&HanMom said:


> View attachment 327655
> At that time a cast member told us to eat and get out to the garden as quick as we could because they were expecting 300 people that night.


Sounds like the nice relaxing evening I’d be paying for... ... 

Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Lsdolphin

I am waiting to see what they do when there is heavy rain...last summer we went to a party where there were thunder storms and they kept delaying start of HEA and letting party guests remain in Dessert area. Wondering if this happens if they will cram both parties into dessert party area to all eat at same time before fireworks.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Do we know if the before and after parties are eating in the same area? Or are they using that mid-tier area? 

I'm wondering how they are cleaning up before the after-party coming in. If it's two different areas, it wouldn't be as critical, but if it's the same area, they may feel stressed to get everything cleaned up in time

That may be why they are encouraging people to get down to the Garden area?


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Ok 300 people in the viewing area sounds like a lot! I'm getting a bit nervous now.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Does anyone what the limits are for each party?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Lsdolphin said:


> Does anyone what the limits are for each party?


I think 300 sounds like my limit now.


----------



## Lsdolphin

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think 300 sounds like my limit now.




Yep that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Soph&HanMom

I was a bit irritated that he was telling people that it was a busy night and to get down to the garden quickly because it created an atmosphere of unnecessary stress to get down there.
It was my sister's first trip and she has crowd anxiety. When she saw the crush of people outside the garden she was certainly glad we were in there.
The back of the garden was not as crowded as the front half and outside of the tall people who pushed their way into the space in front of us we had plenty of room. We were able to move down a bit and still had an excellent view.
I checked online and saw that the before party was sold out. I checked if after party was sold out and I could plug at least a party of 36 in there so I am thinking maybe they are capping it at 350 people.


----------



## Cluelyss

Soph&HanMom said:


> I checked online and saw that the before party was sold out. I checked if after party was sold out and I could plug at least a party of 36 in there so I am thinking maybe they are capping it at 350 people.


Does anyone know what it was before? For some reason I’m thought I heard 200 but no idea if that’s accurate?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Soph&HanMom said:


> I checked online and saw that the before party was sold out. I checked if after party was sold out and I could plug at least a party of 36 in there so I am thinking maybe they are capping it at 350 people.


Really helpful - thanks.  And people were being encouraged to rush through desserts with 300 people present... 

I think we're taking a break on this one and canceling Aug.  I'll hang onto the Nov ADR in case they make some changes that would make this better in our view.


----------



## corn princess

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The ADR time and the noted check-in time for the After Party is an hour before fireworks... so 8:15PM since HEA is at 9:15PM at the moment. While I haven’t witnessed this personally, I’ve seen several reports over the existence of this thread about being able to check in to the parties earlier than the posted time. I’m not sure how consistent that may be night-to-night though.


We showed up to check in at our scheduled time at 745 and there were already plenty of people already sitting.


----------



## KangaFan

Quick question--is the area where the desserts are served and where you can sit to enjoy them air conditioned?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

KangaFan said:


> Quick question--is the area where the desserts are served and where you can sit to enjoy them air conditioned?



No, it is not.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Cluelyss said:


> Does anyone know what it was before? For some reason I’m thought I heard 200 but no idea if that’s accurate?




I think the EMM is limited to 200 people...


----------



## bravenyc

If you do the Before dessert party - could you take the desserts with you to the garden and eat while you wait? I have both the before and after party scheduled for 6/25 (crowd levels are expected to be high that day) and am waiting to see which one to cancel.  This change is so stressful! The whole point of what I thought I was paying for was to not have to waste an hour waiting and still having my children able to see (my 7 yo has sensory issues and waiting in crowds will not bode well for anyone). I am hesitant to do the after party simply because it sounds really late for my 4 yo - but I don't want to rush my kids through the desserts either. Argh!!! But maybe it makes sense to go the the Before party - grab desserts to go and eat while we wait.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Would someone using an ECV be able to see from the back of the Fireworks viewing area or would we need to get to area early to secure a spot in the front?


----------



## GirlDreamer

Lsdolphin said:


> I am waiting to see what they do when there is heavy rain...last summer we went to a party where there were thunder storms and they kept delaying start of HEA and letting party guests remain in Dessert area. Wondering if this happens if they will cram both parties into dessert party area to all eat at same time before fireworks.



It's hard to say how they will deal with that situation. I only know from working in a restaurant that we weren't allowed to push people out, even when it was fully booked and there were people waiting for that table. So my guess is that if you're there and it's raining and the fireworks haven't been yet, they can't force you out. Technically the after party don't need to get in until after the fireworks anyway, but I'd guess they might let people in from the after party if there's tables available for them to sit at.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

bravenyc said:


> If you do the Before dessert party - could you take the desserts with you to the garden and eat while you wait? I have both the before and after party scheduled for 6/25 (crowd levels are expected to be high that day) and am waiting to see which one to cancel.  This change is so stressful! The whole point of what I thought I was paying for was to not have to waste an hour waiting and still having my children able to see (my 7 yo has sensory issues and waiting in crowds will not bode well for anyone). I am hesitant to do the after party simply because it sounds really late for my 4 yo - but I don't want to rush my kids through the desserts either. Argh!!! But maybe it makes sense to go the the Before party - grab desserts to go and eat while we wait.



I’m also booked for the before party on the 25th and am starting to get concerned about the reports of the crowds in the viewing area. Think I might shoot an email to Disney. Any one know what email I can send my concerns to?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

CookieandOatmeal said:


> I’m also booked for the before party on the 25th and am starting to get concerned about the reports of the crowds in the viewing area. Think I might shoot an email to Disney. *Any one know what email I can send my concerns to?*



wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## Soph&HanMom

bravenyc said:


> If you do the Before dessert party - could you take the desserts with you to the garden and eat while you wait? I have both the before and after party scheduled for 6/25 (crowd levels are expected to be high that day) and am waiting to see which one to cancel.  This change is so stressful! The whole point of what I thought I was paying for was to not have to waste an hour waiting and still having my children able to see (my 7 yo has sensory issues and waiting in crowds will not bode well for anyone). I am hesitant to do the after party simply because it sounds really late for my 4 yo - but I don't want to rush my kids through the desserts either. Argh!!! But maybe it makes sense to go the the Before party - grab desserts to go and eat while we wait.


We were told by the CM that escorted us to the garden that we were welcome to go back and get more food. There were also people there that had brought plates down and were eating in the garden. They had one member of their party go up to get food while the others in their party stayed to keep their spot.
It was still a pleasant experience for us because we were not dealing with all the people outside the garden. There was space to move- it was just more people there then the party I had attended previously. We didn't necessarily need to go down at 8:00 but we had dinner at O'hana and did not need to eat desserts for an hour. I also wanted to be in a specific area of the garden.


----------



## ArwenMarie

They might as well pack snack boxes for everyone at this point and just hand them out at check-in

I kid I kid 

Definitely sounds different than previous experiences. We just did one over Easter Weekend, the highest crowd time of the year, and we got down there maybe 15 minute before and there was tons of room

Oh well, things change!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

ArwenMarie said:


> They might as well pack snack boxes for everyone at this point and just hand them out at check-in
> 
> I kid I kid


This was my thought — but I wasn’t kidding.


----------



## ml sumner

My family did the HEA dessert party on 6/1/18.  We had a fast pass for Splash Mountain at 7:30 and went to ride that and then go to the party.  We arrived at 8:30 (later than I expected) and let me tell you we were the "last" family to show up.  There were only 3 other tables with people still eating desserts at that time.  It was nice on that part since there were no lines at any of the desserts or drink tables, but it made me panic and feel really rushed to grab a few bites of different things and then go stake out a spot.  The apple juice they serve in the plastic champagne glasses was already hot by that time and that to me was disappointing.  Once we were finished snacking, which was about 8:50 we went to the table to let the CM know we were ready to be taken to the garden area.  It took about 5 minutes before someone showed up to escort us over.  There was still room left at that time on the grass, but the spot we choose had a lamp post right in the middle and through the show it really bothered me (that is probably why the spot was empty).  I think if we do this party again, I will show up at the 7:45 check in time and be in the garden a lot earlier, which to me does defeat the purpose of paying extra for this event.  The fireworks started at 9:15 and we still had a 20 minute wait, which wasn't too bad and my son who is 7 does not do well with long waits (he has ADHD) but there was room for him to lay down and play on my phone during that time.  He however was not impressed with the fireworks and kept asking if they were finished every 5 minutes!  I guess this was a nice splurge for me, but I don't think he could have cared less.  I can say I have seen the new show but it will probably be several years before we try to watch it again.  Maybe my son will appreciate it more when he is older.


----------



## Cluelyss

ml sumner said:


> Once we were finished snacking, which was about 8:50 we went to the table to let the CM know we were ready to be taken to the garden area.  It took about 5 minutes before someone showed up to escort us over.


For future reference, or for anyone else, you do not need to seek out a CM to come to your table and escort you down to the viewing area. Simply return to the check in podium when you’re ready to leave and one of the CMs there will walk you over.


----------



## prgal0715

Because I love a challenge  I booked a pre-fireworks dessert party for the 4th of July. Crazy? Oh, totally. But...I'm thinking our best strategy is for one of us to get dessert while the other goes to the garden for a spot and kind of tag-team it that way. With what you all have seen, and knowing that the 4th is going to be insanely busy, does that make more sense than both of us going to the party and then the garden? I miss the days of not having to strategize the best way to enjoy a premium event that I've paid $$$ for


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

prgal0715 said:


> I miss the days of not having to strategize the best way to enjoy a premium event that I've paid $$$ for


Same. Except for me, this is enough of a reason not to do it.


----------



## ArwenMarie

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This was my thought — but I wasn’t kidding.



LOL!

I forgot, they already do it at the Fantasmic dessert party. You get a tray of desserts you can eat your seat for $39. I think I would prefer this!

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/fantasmic-dessert-vip-viewing/


----------



## Cluelyss

prgal0715 said:


> Because I love a challenge  I booked a pre-fireworks dessert party for the 4th of July. Crazy? Oh, totally. But...I'm thinking our best strategy is for one of us to get dessert while the other goes to the garden for a spot and kind of tag-team it that way. With what you all have seen, and knowing that the 4th is going to be insanely busy, does that make more sense than both of us going to the party and then the garden? I miss the days of not having to strategize the best way to enjoy a premium event that I've paid $$$ for


Unless there’s a certain spot you want in the garden, enjoy your desserts. There are nowhere near the projections during the 4th of July fireworks that HEA has, so you don’t need a perfect view of the castle for this show.


----------



## JETSDAD

Just booked our first dessert party for December on a non-party night (after fireworks).  Normally I wouldn't bother as we are ok with waiting, or missing it as we're there often enough but we are bringing family with us on this trip and it may be their only Disney trip.  They won't be too keen on waiting around for 1.5+ hours just to be squished by others so figured it was best to have a spot to go to relatively little wait.  Figured we could then take our time with dessert and let things clear out a bit before heading back to the resort.


----------



## ml sumner

Cluelyss said:


> For future reference, or for anyone else, you do not need to seek out a CM to come to your table and escort you down to the viewing area. Simply return to the check in podium when you’re ready to leave and one of the CMs there will walk you over.


That is what we did. We went back to the podium and waited there for about 5 minutes before the escort arrived. Sorry if I confused anyone. There was a CM at the podium and she had us wait to the side until someone else showed up to escort us over. We didn't know where to go so we waited there for our escort. I guess she couldn't leave her table to walk us over.


----------



## prgal0715

Cluelyss said:


> Unless there’s a certain spot you want in the garden, enjoy your desserts. There are nowhere near the projections during the 4th of July fireworks that HEA has, so you don’t need a perfect view of the castle for this show.


Excellent point! Thank you!


----------



## nurseholly

Cluelyss said:


> Unless there’s a certain spot you want in the garden, enjoy your desserts. There are nowhere near the projections during the 4th of July fireworks that HEA has, so you don’t need a perfect view of the castle for this show.


This.  I guess I just don't understand why people are so willing to jam desserts in quickly to stake out a spot when you can do that on main street or in the hub.  And even if you stake your spot out in the garden, people are going to show up 10 minutes before and change your view....the one you waited for and wasted the desserts for.  I dunno...I guess I just think people are waaaaaaaay overthinking this


----------



## bravenyc

Soph&HanMom said:


> We were told by the CM that escorted us to the garden that we were welcome to go back and get more food. There were also people there that had brought plates down and were eating in the garden. They had one member of their party go up to get food while the others in their party stayed to keep their spot.
> It was still a pleasant experience for us because we were not dealing with all the people outside the garden. There was space to move- it was just more people there then the party I had attended previously. We didn't necessarily need to go down at 8:00 but we had dinner at O'hana and did not need to eat desserts for an hour. I also wanted to be in a specific area of the garden.


Thank you - this was very helpful


----------



## Elle23

prgal0715 said:


> I miss the days of not having to strategize the best way to enjoy a premium event that I've paid $$$ for



I agree. What exactly am I paying $207 for, again?


----------



## LvsTnk

nurseholly said:


> This.  I guess I just don't understand why people are so willing to jam desserts in quickly to stake out a spot when you can do that on main street or in the hub.  And even if you stake your spot out in the garden, people are going to show up 10 minutes before and change your view....the one you waited for and wasted the desserts for.  I dunno...I guess I just think people are waaaaaaaay overthinking this


Because of the new after dessert party people aren’t sure just how many people are going to be crammed in the garden spot now. I don’t think both parties have been sold out at once yet. I’m sure someone will correct me but right now a lot of experiences are being posted to get an idea of what to expect going forward.


----------



## Evermore

nurseholly said:


> This.  I guess I just don't understand why people are so willing to jam desserts in quickly to stake out a spot when you can do that on main street or in the hub.  And even if you stake your spot out in the garden, people are going to show up 10 minutes before and change your view....the one you waited for and wasted the desserts for.  I dunno...I guess I just think people are waaaaaaaay overthinking this



While I agree with you that folks are overthinking/overplanning things, there is also ml sumner's post at the top of this page explaining how being the last folks into the garden contributed to a pretty poor experience overall (with a very high price tag). There's got to be a good middle ground here between being the first one in the garden and the last, but it's clear that not every spot in there is worth the price so it makes sense to plan ahead when you're spending so much. The CMs advising you to rush out there and telling you how busy it is certainly doesn't help things.


----------



## nurseholly

Evermore said:


> While I agree with you that folks are overthinking/overplanning things, there is also ml sumner's post at the top of this page explaining how being the last folks into the garden contributed to a pretty poor experience overall (with a very high price tag). There's got to be a good middle ground here between being the first one in the garden and the last, but it's clear that not every spot in there is worth the price so it makes sense to plan ahead when you're spending so much. The CMs advising you to rush out there and telling you how busy it is certainly doesn't help things.


I agree that a CM advising me to rush is no bueno.  But my point is about the high price point.  Enjoy what you paid for.  You paid for those desserts.  Now maybe waiting until the last minute isn't the best strategy but my other point is this: you can stake a spot out for an hour if you want, but those last minute people are GOING to change the view you staked out.  I'm not thrilled about the extra crowds, but even a lamp post isn't a big deal.  Especially when you look around at the hub...craziness.  I get that its expensive.  I do.  I paid for six people to do this.  I hate that Disney has gotten to point of financial ridiculousness in general tbh


----------



## Cluelyss

nurseholly said:


> This.  I guess I just don't understand why people are so willing to jam desserts in quickly to stake out a spot when you can do that on main street or in the hub.  And even if you stake your spot out in the garden, people are going to show up 10 minutes before and change your view....the one you waited for and wasted the desserts for.  I dunno...I guess I just think people are waaaaaaaay overthinking this


Because the amount of people in the garden is nowhere near what it is in the hub. And if someone stands in front of you in the garden, you can take a step left...or right...not a luxury you have on Main Street.


----------



## nurseholly

Cluelyss said:


> Because the amount of people in the garden is nowhere near what it is in the hub. And if someone stands in front of you in the garden, you can take a step left...or right...not a luxury you have on Main Street.


But this is my point....you can just move if the view isn't good in the garden.  So why panic about the view? I'm not saying that I don't understand the frustration.  I just think that the reasons for booking it remain the same.  Again, I'm not happy with the addition of the after party, but I'm not letting it ruin my expensive as heck desserts


----------



## cakebaker

I just changed my reservations to the after party. I don’t want to rush through eating! We’ve done the before party several times and never really felt rushed, but the after party could change that. It is EMH that night, but the lines are alway horrid that first hour with off site guests getting in line at closing so it’s a good way to let the crowds thin out. I did notice that the website says arrive 90 minutes before the fireworks, not an hour. My date for the before party was sold out so I look for the after party to book up as time gets closer, making me even more sure changing was the way to go. Not a fan of this change, but what can you do. It is what it is.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

nurseholly said:


> Again, I'm not happy with the addition of the after party, but I'm not letting it ruin my expensive as heck desserts


I do get what you’re saying. But do you really pay for this upcharge because of the desserts? You’d have to go back to the early days of this party for a time when the desserts themselves were a draw at all to us. For years now they’re just ok at best. 

Last time, my sister and I brought over our ooey-gooey dessert from LTT to finish at the party instead! 

And the new food doesn’t look appetizing in the least to me. 

I guess for us, it’s all about the reserved viewing — and doing things at a leisurely pace. If I have to stake out a good spot for 45min+ to get the spot we enjoy in what will likely be a much more crowded area, I’ll pass. 

Taking a pause on this one to see if they fix it, then we might try again.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Just sent my email to Disney with my concerns. Don't expect much but at least they know how I feel about the whole situation with the introduction of the after party.


----------



## mom2rtk

Soph&HanMom said:


> View attachment 327655 Did the dessert party June 5th. Lined up around 7:20 and there were two lines already formed. We were asked our check in time and directed to wait in a line against the wall.
> At that time a cast member told us to eat and get out to the garden as quick as we could because they were expecting 300 people that night.
> We were let into the party at 7:30 and were sat at one of the first tables. They walk you through the buffet and point out the new menu items.
> We ate dessert, drank water and watched the line for the after party steadily grow.
> At 8:00 we went down to the garden to stake out our spot. We went center back rail and spread out a bit next to some people that had gotten boxes of desserts and had set up a camera and tripod. They then let the after party people in around 8:05 and they filled up around the front of the garden.
> By 8:45 the garden was full. The picture above was around 8:30.
> I have done this party just last August and this one was much more crowded. We had several tall men come squeeze into the spot directly in front of us so we moved down to see.
> Everyone stood for the show and after a few adjustments we were able to sit on the rail and had an excellent view.
> As busy as it was in the garden it was no where as insanely packed as the outside area and we still had some room to maneuver to get a good view once the show started.




Are you the one who came over and said hi? If so, I'm glad you came back out of lurkdom to post!

I asked the CM at the podium how many they were expecting and they said only about 50 for the after party. Then when I pushed for a total number in the viewing area she said it wouldn't be crowded, "only" about 200 in the viewing area.


----------



## Gothemi

I may have missed this, but is the viewing area split between the after party folks and the before party folks?  I spoke with a CM the other night via phone, but she didn't seem to have too much information.  She originally told me that the two parties were split into two viewing areas (both in the garden area), but then she said later in the conversation that they were not split up.  She admitted that information was new to the CM's as well.  

I have a before party set, but I'm thinking of switching to the after party now just to avoid the before rush.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Gothemi said:


> I may have missed this, but is the viewing area split between the after party folks and the before party folks?  I spoke with a CM the other night via phone, but she didn't seem to have too much information.  She originally told me that the two parties were split into two viewing areas (both in the garden area), but then she said later in the conversation that they were not split up.  She admitted that information was new to the CM's as well.
> 
> I have a before party set, but I'm thinking of switching to the after party now just to avoid the before rush.



To date they have been sharing the same Plaza Garden area.


----------



## mom2rtk

We did the before party on 6/5. We arrived at the check-in area between 7:30 and 7:45. Our CM showed us around then walked us over to the dining area and every single table in full shade was already occupied. And it was blazing hot that day. It was after 7:30 but it was still very hot and I needed to cool off. I asked if there was any problem with going on over with our food to eat in the viewing area and he said that was fine. I asked if there were paper plates and he said to just ask at the buffet. So we each filled a plate and headed out. A CM escorted us over and even though it was 7:45 or so, one other person was already in the viewing area. I planned to set up a tripod, so needed to find a spot with a good view of the castle devoid of light poles. I set up the tripod on the very back of the grass since I didn't want to sit on the hot pavement. We sat on the grass and enjoyed our desserts. I made a couple additional trips out to get more desserts and drinks. I decided I needed ice cold water so asked if there was any way to get a paper cup with ice. They were happy to help. When I walked back into the viewing area, the attendant said "smart lady" indicating she knew we were ahead of a big crowd.

My overall impression is that there is still marginal value in the party. Everyone will have to do their own calculus on whether it's worth the price. Since there were only 2 of us, it was OK. I probably wouldn't pay it for a larger group. But I had very specific needs. We only had one day in the MK and I had to make the most of our time and I still wanted to set up the tripod with a minimum of issues. It turned out to be a very pleasant experience for us, but really only because we went into the viewing area with our food and enjoyed some wide open space for a while.

Someone did put their kid on their shoulders just ahead of us and to the right. I would not have been a happy camper if they were in front of me.

One of our plates:




Happily Ever After Desserts by mom2rtk, on Flickr

The viewing area at 8:30 (45 minutes prior to show time):




Happily Ever After Dessert Party by mom2rtk, on Flickr

And at 8:45 (30 minutes before show time):




Happily Ever After Dessert Party by mom2rtk, on Flickr

And our view of the show:




Happily Ever After by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mom2rtk

nurseholly said:


> I agree that a CM advising me to rush is no bueno.  But my point is about the high price point.  *Enjoy what you paid for*.  You paid for those desserts.  Now maybe waiting until the last minute isn't the best strategy but my other point is this: you can stake a spot out for an hour if you want, but those last minute people are GOING to change the view you staked out.  I'm not thrilled about the extra crowds, but even a lamp post isn't a big deal.  Especially when you look around at the hub...craziness.  I get that its expensive.  I do.  I paid for six people to do this.  I hate that Disney has gotten to point of financial ridiculousness in general tbh



But different people are booking it for different reasons. For many, the value was in the less crowded nature of the viewing area and the desserts were secondary. I know it was my sole reason for booking it. The jury is out on whether it's worth it any more with more people in the viewing area. The fact that they increased the price at the same time they doubled (?) the potential numbers in that area makes it even harder to swallow.


nurseholly said:


> But this is my point....you can just move if the view isn't good in the garden.  So why panic about the view? I'm not saying that I don't understand the frustration.  I just think that the reasons for booking it remain the same.  Again, I'm not happy with the addition of the after party, but I'm not letting it ruin my expensive as heck desserts



Unfortunately it might be harder than ever to "just move" with so many more people in the viewing area. We have to see over time as the numbers grow. Right now I don't think that second party is coming anywhere near to selling out. If it does, it would make a big difference in the quality of experience. And would definitely impact one's ability to "just move".


----------



## SaintsManiac

@mom2rtk That's more people in the viewing area than we had in November AND January. And those were around holidays. 

The word has gotten out about this party, that's for sure!


----------



## nurseholly

I'm not dismissing anyone's concerns for sure!  I'm just talking out loud about my refusal to stake out a spot for a reserved party.  I totally understand that some want to, just not me.  I'm paying for a reserved spot, I'm willing to take what I get.  Maybe I'm being a Pollyanna, but I just think I'll enjoy not having to fight the hub and I like the menu.  I DO wish Disney would stop squeezing every last nickel out of their guests however and this will be a one and done for me.  If it was still wishes I wouldn't ever pay for this party.  But I've not seen HEA yet


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Thanks for checking in @mom2rtk - hope you had a great trip.


----------



## DISRNR1000

I did the garden dessert party in May 2017 to see the last Wishes show for me. That experience was really good. I did not feel rushed to get down to the party and probably arrived about 15 minutes before the fireworks started and we all had a great view.

In January 2018 I booked another garden dessert party to see HEA for the first time. I really felt pressured to get down to the viewing area because at least a half hour or so before the fireworks began almost everyone had left their tables to get to the viewing area. So for fear of missing out we ended up rushing our desserts and getting down there.

While we certainly had a place to stand and we’re not shoulder to shoulder touching, it was still a struggle to see. We had to keep shifting in order to see because the people in front of us kept shifting and one put a child on his shoulder so it just made it all the more difficult. It was not nearly as enjoyable as the previous dessert party.

Regardless of the after party addition, I think it will be a while before we book another dessert party for HEA. 
While still probably better than being in the hub, it’s not worth it for us to do this every trip.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

mom2rtk said:


> And at 8:45 (30 minutes before show time):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happily Ever After Dessert Party by mom2rtk, on Flickr



That is looking a little crowded to me. We were there one evening last year during 4th of July week (regular HEA night, not the 3rd or 4th), and it was not close to that crowded. Even at showtime, there was plenty of grass space left for sitting or moving around.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

SaintsManiac said:


> @mom2rtk That's more people in the viewing area than we had in November AND January. And those were around holidays.
> 
> The word has gotten out about this party, that's for sure!


Ditto this. We’ve done this party 3 or 4 times, and this is more crowded than we’ve experienced. If this isn’t even a sold out night... skipping it.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

nurseholly said:


> I'm not dismissing anyone's concerns for sure!  I'm just talking out loud about my refusal to stake out a spot for a reserved party.  I totally understand that some want to, just not me.  I'm paying for a reserved spot, I'm willing to take what I get.  Maybe I'm being a Pollyanna, but I just think I'll enjoy not having to fight the hub and I like the menu.  I DO wish Disney would stop squeezing every last nickel out of their guests however and this will be a one and done for me.  If it was still wishes I wouldn't ever pay for this party.  But I've not seen HEA yet


I'm thinking this is one and done (for a while anyway) for us too. We really don't want to fight the crowds that HEA is attracting, but we also don't have to see it again for a while. As long as there is a reserved spot and you are not packed in shoulder to shoulder, I'm pretty sure I'd still recommend this as a one-time splurge for people who want to see HEA.


----------



## mom2rtk

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Thanks for checking in @mom2rtk - hope you had a great trip.


Thanks @GADisneyDad14 . We had a lovely trip. The whole family was in Sanibel for a week and us girls stuck around for a day in the MK. It was great to finally see Happily Ever After.


DisneyCowgirl said:


> That is looking a little crowded to me. We were there one evening last year during 4th of July week (regular HEA night, not the 3rd or 4th), and it was not close to that crowded. Even at showtime, there was plenty of grass space left for sitting or moving around.


All I had to compare it with was a visit in 2015 where we had FPs for Wishes and watched from the other side of Main Street. My sense is that this was similar in crowd level to our FP experience, but that was "free" so this was harder to swallow. I'm sure it was better than being out in the hub, but probably not $69/person better. But honestly, it was the only way I was going to squeeze a good spot into our one day in the MK.


----------



## djc9699

We did this in Dec to see HEA for the first time and then again in March so my granddaughter could see the show without the crowd. Both times we arrived early, grabbed snacks for a few minutes and then headed down to 'stake a claim'. My daughter and granddaughter ran around on the turf, did cartwheels and just enjoyed being out of the crowds for a few minutes so I felt it was a nice wait. 

I have it reserved for the 3rd of July and will probably go in a bit later than we have in the past because we won't need an unhindered view of the castle and the snacks are supposed to be different. We are going to ask for a to go box at BOG and take it in to put some fruit to take with us. I always feel that paying for the area is great because even if we go early my 14 year old gets to flip around and it is a safe place for my granddaughter to chill out of the stroller. We only really eat the fruit and drink water (I wish they would add soda) except for a cookie or two. We have the other side for the HEA with the Club Level Reserved viewing on another day. I still think even with the after party, it is still better than being in the hub. That is the only way we will watch them. We will probably skip them for the next few visits but not because of the price or after party. Just because we have seen them a few times and it will be nice to see them after a pause, I think.


----------



## Ariel Wanna-be

mom2rtk said:


> We did the before party on 6/5. We arrived at the check-in area between 7:30 and 7:45. Our CM showed us around then walked us over to the dining area and every single table in full shade was already occupied. And it was blazing hot that day. It was after 7:30 but it was still very hot and I needed to cool off. I asked if there was any problem with going on over with our food to eat in the viewing area and he said that was fine. I asked if there were paper plates and he said to just ask at the buffet. So we each filled a plate and headed out. A CM escorted us over and even though it was 7:45 or so, one other person was already in the viewing area. I planned to set up a tripod, so needed to find a spot with a good view of the castle devoid of light poles. I set up the tripod on the very back of the grass since I didn't want to sit on the hot pavement. We sat on the grass and enjoyed our desserts. I made a couple additional trips out to get more desserts and drinks. I decided I needed ice cold water so asked if there was any way to get a paper cup with ice. They were happy to help. When I walked back into the viewing area, the attendant said "smart lady" indicating she knew we were ahead of a big crowd.
> 
> My overall impression is that there is still marginal value in the party. Everyone will have to do their own calculus on whether it's worth the price. Since there were only 2 of us, it was OK. I probably wouldn't pay it for a larger group. But I had very specific needs. We only had one day in the MK and I had to make the most of our time and I still wanted to set up the tripod with a minimum of issues. It turned out to be a very pleasant experience for us, but really only because we went into the viewing area with our food and enjoyed some wide open space for a while.
> 
> Someone did put their kid on their shoulders just ahead of us and to the right. I would not have been a happy camper if they were in front of me.
> 
> One of our plates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happily Ever After Desserts by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> The viewing area at 8:30 (45 minutes prior to show time):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happily Ever After Dessert Party by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> And at 8:45 (30 minutes before show time):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happily Ever After Dessert Party by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> And our view of the show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happily Ever After by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Great review and pictures!  The picture of the fireworks is incredible.

Those crowds are still within the limits of what I'm willing to pay for, but here is my concern:  we have yet to hear reports (and see pics) where both the Before _and _After parties have been sold out (unless I missed something).

I'm really worried that for our October visit (we are attending the party on a non-MNSSHP night, which means that it will be crowded), *both *parties will be sold out and the crowds in the garden area will be even heavier.


----------



## tinkerhon

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Ditto this. We’ve done this party 3 or 4 times, and this is more crowded than we’ve experienced. If this isn’t even a sold out night... skipping it.



Same here ! I cancelled after Josh review, and now glad we did ! I know it's nowhere near as crowded as the hub, but that looks much more crowded than I wanted to see


----------



## Dan Murphy

Lsdolphin said:


> Would someone using an ECV be able to see from the back of the Fireworks viewing area or would we need to get to area early to secure a spot in the front?


I had no problem viewing from their in an ECV back in August.  Looks more crowded now.


----------



## mom2rtk

Thanks @Ariel Wanna-be ! I have the same concern about how much worse it will get as word gets out about the new party and nights start to completely sell out.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

mom2rtk said:


> But different people are booking it for different reasons. For many, the value was in the less crowded nature of the viewing area and the desserts were secondary. I know it was my sole reason for booking it. The jury is out on whether it's worth it any more with more people in the viewing area. The fact that they increased the price at the same time they doubled (?) the potential numbers in that area makes it even harder to swallow.



That is true but the reality is it doesn't state remotely anywhere that you are paying for an area that is not crowded. You are paying for a prime view standing spot. Which basically means, its the same as waiting anywhere else in the park, with people on top of you,  but with a guarantee nice view 

Sucks but thats true. It was different before when barely anyone went to it, but with websites like this, things get out, and now its a prime thing to do


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

nurseholly said:


> This.  I guess I just don't understand why people are so willing to jam desserts in quickly to stake out a spot when you can do that on main street or in the hub.  And even if you stake your spot out in the garden, people are going to show up 10 minutes before and change your view....the one you waited for and wasted the desserts for.  I dunno...I guess I just think people are waaaaaaaay overthinking this




Truth. You can get there an hour early, and someone will show up 5 mins before and ruin the view. Happens all the time.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> That is true but the reality is it doesn't state remotely anywhere that you are paying for an area that is not crowded. You are paying for a prime view standing spot. Which basically means, its the same as waiting anywhere else in the park, with people on top of you,  but with a guarantee nice view
> 
> Sucks but thats true. It was different before when barely anyone went to it, but with websites like this, things get out, and now its a prime thing to do


Don’t think anyone is saying Disney ever promised lack of crowds. But they’ve built that expectation when many have done it and reviewed it as a leisurely, calm, spacious experience. Now they’ve very likely changed that. 

I’ve done the party multiple times including last Aug, during MVMCP, and just this past Apr, and haven’t seen crowds like the recent pics. That changes my desire to do it. 

Value is subjective. They’ve decreased the value for me to the point where I’m not interested. Not everyone has to agree.


----------



## disny_luvr

Is the other garden area (one in front of Casey’s) still open to anyone except for the area reserved for CL? If so, I’m wondering if it’s better to cancel the party and stake out a spot over there.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Value is subjective. They’ve decreased the value for me to the point where I’m not interested. Not everyone has to agree.




This is exactly how I feel. I feel very grateful to the DIS for pointing out the parties to me, which allowed me to do them before it got like this. We really enjoyed it, but having done it twice I feel like we can move on and grab a treat and watch from Fantasyland. I am fine skipping the projections this time after having such an amazing view in the past.


----------



## erikawolf2004

We have this booked for 6/19 and just don't know what to do. I was so excited about this and the crowds are just bumming me out.  It cost our family almost $300....is it going to be worth it???  Starting to think NOT!!!!  If it gets rained out do we get a refund???


----------



## zipuzee

I don't mind it being a bit crowded, but I certainly don't want to have to fight crowds to be able to see.  Nor do I like the idea of being rushed thru the desserts to get a decent spot.  We're booked on a non-party night in September, and I am getting a bit concerned.  I won't make any cancellation before I hear from some reviews for earlier non-party nights.  So keep the reviews coming; it's good to read all the differing opinions.


----------



## mom2rtk

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> That is true but the reality is it doesn't state remotely anywhere that you are paying for an area that is not crowded. You are paying for a prime view standing spot. Which basically means, its the same as waiting anywhere else in the park, with people on top of you,  but with a guarantee nice view
> 
> Sucks but thats true. It was different before when barely anyone went to it, but with websites like this, things get out, and now its a prime thing to do


Never said I was guaranteed anything. I just liked it before they doubled the capacity because that increased my odds of an uncrowded area. 

Let's be honest though. Most people aren't paying $69 for strawberries and cupcakes.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Yikes! Definitely looks more crowded than even when we were there over this past Easter weekend! 

Well this is making me glad I switched to the After-Party. I can't stand rushing to eat, or feeling like I have to rush


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Well, there's always the Terrace view!


----------



## zipuzee

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Well, there's always the Terrace view!



I actually have been giving that some thought.  I know they say the view isn't quite as good, but it's better than fighting a crowd.


----------



## Dan Murphy

erikawolf2004 said:


> We have this booked for 6/19 and just don't know what to do. I was so excited about this and the crowds are just bumming me out.  It cost our family almost $300....is it going to be worth it???  Starting to think NOT!!!!  If it gets rained out do we get a refund???


That is a chunk of money.   No refunds for rain.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Don’t think anyone is saying Disney ever promised lack of crowds. But they’ve built that expectation when many have done it and reviewed it as a leisurely, calm, spacious experience. Now they’ve very likely changed that.
> 
> I’ve done the party multiple times including last Aug, during MVMCP, and just this past Apr, and haven’t seen crowds like the recent pics. That changes my desire to do it.
> 
> Value is subjective. They’ve decreased the value for me to the point where I’m not interested. Not everyone has t





mom2rtk said:


> Never said I was guaranteed anything. I just liked it before they doubled the capacity because that increased my odds of an uncrowded area.
> 
> Let's be honest though. Most people aren't paying $69 for strawberries and cupcakes.



We don't even know if they doubled capacity though. I am sure I read something along that lines that the parties total amount of people were lowed to allow for the not packed feel


----------



## LvsTnk

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Well, there's always the Terrace view!


I had the whole family on board for the after party but my special needs son who uses a wheelchair said he would take this view and not chance someone standing in front of him so he couldn’t see anything. So terrace again it is haha


----------



## Stacerita

Are they doing the before and after party on nights when the park is opened late?  If HEA is starting at 8:00pm, and the park closes at 8:00pm, will there only be the before party?  Or will they have the dessert party after closing too?  And what about the EMH nights?


----------



## Vanessa Fernandez

I have read various references to children being put on their parent's shoulders in the viewing area. Is this the only way they can see the full show? I wanted to go to the party to make sure my daughter, who is just under 40" would be able to see, since she is too heavy for me to lift her the whole time.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> We don't even know if they doubled capacity though. I am sure I read something along that lines that the parties total amount of people were lowed to allow for the not packed feel


There’s no confirmation of that that I am aware of. Their release said they were doing this so that MORE people could enjoy it. What “feels packed” is relative — but they have to have increased the total.

They have zero incentive to split the party in two and keep the same number of people, obviously — costs them more.

While they probably didn’t double the size, I’d bet anything they’ve increased it noticeably — it’s the only thing that makes sense.

And as I said, I’ve done it in Aug, during MVMCP and in Apr, and all the recent pics show more people than any party I’ve done. Probably not a coincidence.


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> That is true but the reality is it doesn't state remotely anywhere that you are paying for an area that is not crowded. You are paying for a prime view standing spot. Which basically means, its the same as waiting anywhere else in the park, with people on top of you,  but with a guarantee nice view
> 
> Sucks but thats true. It was different before when barely anyone went to it, but with websites like this, things get out, and now its a prime thing to do



But, if they overcrowd this, they can't guarantee a nice view.  I could be wrong but people were saying the ability to move around is what guaranteed the view.  If someone hoisted a child up you could move around to get a decent view.  If both parties are sold out and several people hoist up their kids at the last minute and there'e no room to maneuver then now your view is ruined.  In the hub that's the risk you take and hope that doesn't happen.  But at close to $250 for our family this fall, I am expecting a "guaranteed nice view" not a "hope it stays good view".  That, obviously, I could get in the hub for free.  So with only a few nights with HEA in the fall weeks if both parties sell out can Disney guarantee a nice view to everyone they sold those tickets to?  This a valid concern and I'm assuming what is upsetting people following this thread.  And why I'm following to decide whether to cancel or not.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Vanessa Fernandez said:


> I have read various references to children being put on their parent's shoulders in the viewing area. Is this the only way they can see the full show? I wanted to go to the party to make sure my daughter, who is just under 40" would be able to see, since she is too heavy for me to lift her the whole time.



This is why we are doing it also.....really hoping this isn't a waste of money.   Definitely didn't pay $300 for desert!


----------



## disneydreamer781

cakebaker said:


> I just changed my reservations to the after party. I don’t want to rush through eating! We’ve done the before party several times and never really felt rushed, but the after party could change that. It is EMH that night, but the lines are alway horrid that first hour with off site guests getting in line at closing so it’s a good way to let the crowds thin out. I did notice that the website says arrive 90 minutes before the fireworks, not an hour. My date for the before party was sold out so I look for the after party to book up as time gets closer, making me even more sure changing was the way to go. Not a fan of this change, but what can you do. It is what it is.



I was considering the after party myself. The only thing that concerns me is what if for weather reasons the fireworks are delayed? I'm also worried that since I'm visiting during MVMCP nights that since there are less nights available for this event, the viewing area would be even more crowded on the available dates. May have to rethink my plans.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Disney just called me in regards to my email about the dessert party to discuss. In my email, I basically said that I was nervous that my viewing experience will be impacted by the amount of guests from both parties and that I will be compelled to stake out a spot for a decent view. I also mentioned the different reports and pictures I saw on here which seem to support the idea that the area is now more packed than before. 

The CM was very nice and basically asked what she could do to make me happy or did I just write to express my concerns. I reiterated what I had written and expressed that the only reason I booked was to ensure a comfortable experience viewing HEA where I wasn't battling people for a spot or spending an hour+ to stake out a spot on Main Street. She mentioned that Disney has not received any negative feedback about the addition of the "After" party to the viewing area and encouraged me to give it a chance. Also, she mentioned that if I was unsatisfied with my experience, I can always stop by Guest Relations or talk to a manager to give feedback about it. I told her that I was keeping my reservation but asked for her extension so I could call her back after I've been to the dessert party to tell her how I thought the experience was overall.


----------



## jacksmommy

I just don't know what to do.  We go on 6/19 and the crowds are way more than what I was expecting now that the after party is taking place and I don't want to be told to hurry.  Kind of defeats the purpose.  I also reached out to special diets and was underwhelmed with their response and how they would accommodate my son's TN allergies.  There is still Pirates and Pals availability - we loved that in the past with Wishes but then you lose the projections.  Ugh.  I need to decide asap.


----------



## tiffne

Ok, I understand wanting to stake out a "good" spot... but are there really any bad spots?  I've never done the Garden area party before (we did the Terrace party back in 2015 when it was still $29/person)... so is there really a *bad* area of the Garden?  Even if it's packed and everyone stands?  The closer you get to the right of the castle view, maybe?


----------



## mom2rtk

tiffne said:


> Ok, I understand wanting to stake out a "good" spot... but are there really any bad spots?  I've never done the Garden area party before (we did the Terrace party back in 2015 when it was still $29/person)... so is there really a *bad* area of the Garden?  Even if it's packed and everyone stands?  The closer you get to the right of the castle view, maybe?


It depends on what you're looking for. Many are happy anywhere in the garden. Some don't like the spots closer to Tomorrowland because the view is increasingly off-center. And the bottom line is that the more people in that section, the harder it would be to move around when someone puts their kid up on their shoulders in front of you.


----------



## bethbuchall

tiffne said:


> Ok, I understand wanting to stake out a "good" spot... but are there really any bad spots?  I've never done the Garden area party before (we did the Terrace party back in 2015 when it was still $29/person)... so is there really a *bad* area of the Garden?  Even if it's packed and everyone stands?  The closer you get to the right of the castle view, maybe?



I think my main concerns with more people being there are that I won't have space to move if someone tall comes in late and stands directly in front of me (or worse puts a child on their shoulders) or that I'll be uncomfortable walking in and potentially "ruining" someone else's view but not knowing where else I can stand. It's the discomfort of the crowd situation that I'm trying to avoid by paying for the dessert party. Others may have the "I paid a lot of money for this mentality" that will make them more protective of their spots and more likely to be confrontational. I'm paying to lessen the possibility of conflict.

I'm not going until August, so I can keep an eye on what others experience before then. I'm trying to not worry about it. I plan to relax and take my time with the desserts and not rush my family out to the garden.


----------



## Soph&HanMom

mom2rtk said:


> Are you the one who came over and said hi? If so, I'm glad you came back out of lurkdom to post!
> 
> I asked the CM at the podium how many they were expecting and they said only about 50 for the after party. Then when I pushed for a total number in the viewing area she said it wouldn't be crowded, "only" about 200 in the viewing area.


Yes, my sister was admiring the way you were commanding your space when I thought I recognized you from your trip reports.


----------



## Soph&HanMom

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Truth. You can get there an hour early, and someone will show up 5 mins before and ruin the view. Happens all the time.


We had staked out our spot and right before the show started 3 tall gentlemen came and squeezed into the front of us and when the show started they held up phones to record the show. Luckily we had spread out a bit and had space to move over some and watch the show without a head or phone blocking the view. 
The whole point of whether or not anyone should book this party is what you want to get out of a $69.00/ person event. 
We don't want to be in the press of people out in the hub. I'm never impressed with the food at these dessert parties so it is not a priority for me. I've done the party for wishes and I enjoyed that one so much more. At that time they only reserved half the garden for the party and there was still less people. I went to the  HEA party last August and April for spring break. Each experience including this one in June I was happy to watch the show and not be in that crush of people outside the garden.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Is there a reserved area within the Plaza Garden viewing space for wheel chairs or ECVs like they have at the Star Wars party fireworks viewing area in HS?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Lsdolphin said:


> Is there a reserved area within the Plaza Garden viewing space for wheel chairs or ECVs like they have at the Star Wars party fireworks viewing area in HS?


Not when we were there this past August.  But we just went back to the prime area by the back fence, no problems at all.


----------



## mom2rtk

Soph&HanMom said:


> We had staked out our spot and right before the show started 3 tall gentlemen came and squeezed into the front of us and when the show started they held up phones to record the show. Luckily we had spread out a bit and had space to move over some and watch the show without a head or phone blocking the view.
> The whole point of whether or not anyone should book this party is what you want to get out of a $69.00/ person event.
> We don't want to be in the press of people out in the hub. I'm never impressed with the food at these dessert parties so it is not a priority for me. I've done the party for wishes and I enjoyed that one so much more. At that time they only reserved half the garden for the party and there was still less people. I went to the  HEA party last August and April for spring break. Each experience including this one in June I was happy to watch the show and not be in that crush of people outside the garden.


So glad you had space to move over! That's the big difference it makes when there's a little extra space. I think being toward the back still allows that somewhat. Probably not closer to the front of the section.


----------



## MomDoc_99

jacksmommy said:


> We go on 6/19 and the crowds are way more than what I was expecting now that the after party is taking place and I don't want to be told to hurry. Kind of defeats the purpose.



If I get told to hurry, I will just politely say, "Thank you," and continue sitting and enjoying my desserts and the time off my feet until I am ready to head to the garden. "Low stress" is my primary goal.


----------



## supercarrie

We experienced the after fireworks party on Thursday, 6/7. Fireworks time was 9:15pm with an 11pm park close. We had not previously done a MK dessert party so had nothing to compare it to, but we did not find the garden overcrowded at all. There was substantial rain leading up to the fireworks, ending about 30 minutes before the show, but the crowds remained heavy outside of the viewing area. We checked in about 8:15, received our wristbands, and ended up sitting in Cosmic Ray's for a bit (our choice as the ground was soaking wet and it was still drizzling), prior to returning to the viewing area at 9:00. When we checked in, they were also handing out ponchos to those who didn't have them already, which was a nice touch. We had a great view in the center of the garden, about halfway back. The pre-party tables appeared full when we checked in, and the after party tables were about half full. Following the fireworks, it was an easy trip back to the Terrace to grab our desserts and relax a bit. One thing I didn't think about - you obviously cannot see Once Upon a Time from the tables, so we wrapped up our desserts a bit earlier than planned (although we were basically done), as we wanted to see the show. Overall, we really enjoyed it, and would definitely consider doing it again.


----------



## 123SA

I'm thinking of switching to the terrace, but I have some questions.  The last linked review #1596 posted here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...scussion-thread.3604693/page-80#post-59137561

states parties of 2 & 4 along the rail.   I have a party of 5.  Can we take a table with 2 and a table with 4 along the rail?  Or, should I make 2 separate bookings splitting us into a party of 2 and a party of 3?

I did this party once before, I think it was 2015, and we were not along the rail, and we did have to get up.  I don't want to do that again.  So if a party of 5 means we will not be permitted to sit along the rail, I'd rather split us into 2 groups and get there early enough to have tables next to each other.


----------



## cakebaker

disneydreamer781 said:


> I was considering the after party myself. The only thing that concerns me is what if for weather reasons the fireworks are delayed? I'm also worried that since I'm visiting during MVMCP nights that since there are less nights available for this event, the viewing area would be even more crowded on the available dates. May have to rethink my plans.



I would assume if they were delayed, the party would be delayed as well. I don't think I've ever experienced them being delayed though.  Out of 5 nights, only 2 are non-party nights, one being a Saturday and the other our first day there after a 5am flight. We're doing it the first night and resting at the resort until just a couple of hours before the show. I expect the park to be wall to wall people with it being one of the few non-party nights, but all the more reason to have the dessert scheduled. They only sell so many tickets regardless of how crowded the park is. I've been to sold out dessert parties before and it's still nothing compared to the craziness of being in the hub during the show. I considered the terrace, but we've done that before and I really don't like the view, even up against the railing.


----------



## mster425

cakebaker said:


> I expect the park to be wall to wall people with it being one of the few non-party nights, but all the more reason to have the dessert scheduled. They only sell so many tickets regardless of how crowded the park is. I've been to sold out dessert parties before and it's still nothing compared to the craziness of being in the hub during the show. I considered the terrace, but we've done that before and I really don't like the view, even up against the railing.



Question!   We are booked for a dessert party on a night where I also anticipate wall to wall people (non MVMC party night late November), and we are not planning to arrive at the park until just before the dessert party.  Have you (or anyone else on the thread) ever had an issue making your way up main street to get to TT in the evening?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

supercarrie said:


> We experienced the after fireworks party on Thursday, 6/7. Fireworks time was 9:15pm with an 11pm park close. We had not previously done a MK dessert party so had nothing to compare it to, but we did not find the garden overcrowded at all. There was substantial rain leading up to the fireworks, ending about 30 minutes before the show, but the crowds remained heavy outside of the viewing area. We checked in about 8:15, received our wristbands, and ended up sitting in Cosmic Ray's for a bit (our choice as the ground was soaking wet and it was still drizzling), prior to returning to the viewing area at 9:00. When we checked in, they were also handing out ponchos to those who didn't have them already, which was a nice touch. We had a great view in the center of the garden, about halfway back. The pre-party tables appeared full when we checked in, and the after party tables were about half full. Following the fireworks, it was an easy trip back to the Terrace to grab our desserts and relax a bit. One thing I didn't think about - you obviously cannot see Once Upon a Time from the tables, so we wrapped up our desserts a bit earlier than planned (although we were basically done), as we wanted to see the show. Overall, we really enjoyed it, and would definitely consider doing it again.



Thank you for reporting in with your detailed experience at the After Party, very helpful and much appreciated.  I've linked your post to Post #1.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mster425 said:


> Question!   We are booked for a dessert party on a night where I also anticipate wall to wall people (non MVMC party night late November), and we are not planning to arrive at the park until just before the dessert party.  Have you (or anyone else on the thread) ever had an issue making your way up main street to get to TT in the evening?



In my experience, CMs do a pretty darn good job of keeping a path clear for incoming and exiting guests to get through.  It will usually be the sidewalks on either side of Main Street.   Crowds can morph/evolve in strange ways on any given night, but generally speaking, you'll be able to get through.  "Just keep swimming."


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

Hello everyone. Year-long lurker, first time commenter. When we did the dessert party last fall, we ate at a table inside in the air conditioning. According to these new reviews, that is no longer the case, so I am a little bit confused about where the food & tables are set up for the garden view now.


----------



## cakebaker

mster425 said:


> Question!   We are booked for a dessert party on a night where I also anticipate wall to wall people (non MVMC party night late November), and we are not planning to arrive at the park until just before the dessert party.  Have you (or anyone else on the thread) ever had an issue making your way up main street to get to TT in the evening?



We've never had a problem. They keep a clear pathway going and coming.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

HeadlessLegoMom said:


> Hello everyone. Year-long lurker, first time commenter. When we did the dessert party last fall, we ate at a table inside in the air conditioning. According to these new reviews, that is no longer the case, so I am a little bit confused about where the food & tables are set up for the garden view now.



No part of the Tomorrowland Terrace is fully "inside."  I have not actually stopped to notice but I guess it's possible the upper terrace area, or maybe even middle, have A/C vents blowing in that area.  That may be the case, as otherwise it'd get pretty hot up in there.  But I'm not sure?  Anyone else know?


----------



## ChanduTail

123SA said:


> I'm thinking of switching to the terrace, but I have some questions.  The last linked review #1596 posted here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...scussion-thread.3604693/page-80#post-59137561
> 
> states parties of 2 & 4 along the rail.   I have a party of 5.  Can we take a table with 2 and a table with 4 along the rail?  Or, should I make 2 separate bookings splitting us into a party of 2 and a party of 3?
> 
> I did this party once before, I think it was 2015, and we were not along the rail, and we did have to get up.  I don't want to do that again.  So if a party of 5 means we will not be permitted to sit along the rail, I'd rather split us into 2 groups and get there early enough to have tables next to each other.


I think you would have an issue with either split because if I remember correctly, the tables for 2 & the tables for 4 are not adjacent to each other. You wouldn't be able to take two tables for 4.

However, the overall setup has changed since 2015. I don't think there are any tables with a poor line of sight now. Even if you got up, you would be unable to stand at the rail because it's lined with tables.


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

GADisneyDad14 said:


> No part of the Tomorrowland Terrace is fully "inside."  I have not actually stopped to notice but I guess it's possible the upper terrace area, or maybe even middle, have A/C vents blowing in that area.  That may be the case, as otherwise it'd get pretty hot up in there.  But I'm not sure?  Anyone else know?



Maybe I am wrong about it being air conditioned. The section we were in had a ceiling and walls and was near the bathrooms. I don't know how to add a picture in a thread yet.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

HeadlessLegoMom said:


> Maybe I am wrong about it being air conditioned. The section we were in had a ceiling and walls and was near the bathrooms. I don't know how to add a picture in a thread yet.



Yeah, that part is pretty "deep" back in the Tomorrowland Terrace area, but isn't fully enclosed - just well covered.  You may be right about the A/C and it's just blowing to keep things more tolerable in there.   ?


----------



## GirlDreamer

cakebaker said:


> I would assume if they were delayed, the party would be delayed as well. I don't think I've ever experienced them being delayed though.  Out of 5 nights, only 2 are non-party nights, one being a Saturday and the other our first day there after a 5am flight. We're doing it the first night and resting at the resort until just a couple of hours before the show. I expect the park to be wall to wall people with it being one of the few non-party nights, but all the more reason to have the dessert scheduled. They only sell so many tickets regardless of how crowded the park is. I've been to sold out dessert parties before and it's still nothing compared to the craziness of being in the hub during the show. I considered the terrace, but we've done that before and I really don't like the view, even up against the railing.



Although I haven't had it confirmed by anyone yet, as there seems to be few people on this boards doing the Terrace view, I believe that they might have changed the setup when they added the after party. If you look at the description on the website, it looks like you're eating your desserts in a different area than you're watching the fireworks as it says they'll escort you to your seats for the show:

"As showtime approaches, you’ll be escorted to your seats on the patio of Tomorrowland Terrace. Then, just sit back and relax—and watch in amazement as the skies ignite and Cinderella Castle glows with enchanting illuminations."


----------



## 123SA

ChanduTail said:


> I think you would have an issue with either split because if I remember correctly, the tables for 2 & the tables for 4 are not adjacent to each other. You wouldn't be able to take two tables for 4.
> 
> However, the overall setup has changed since 2015. I don't think there are any tables with a poor line of sight now. Even if you got up, you would be unable to stand at the rail because it's lined with tables.



Thanks for your help.  I guess I’ll have to think about this. My kids are 12 15 18 so they can certainly sit at their own table but I would like us to be together. I think I’ll try to search for a view posted by someone who wasn’t seated along the rail. Seems like I keep finding posts by people who were seated at the rail and if I’m going to be placed away from the rail for sure, Id feel more comfortable looking at the view posted by someone who actually sat there.  

And regarding 2015, we didn’t stand at rail. I ended watching near the entrance ramp. Not really in the party area at all. (Which is why I tried the garden plaza in 2016)  I can’t remember if the tables were at the rail for that party but for sure there no standing people along the rail.  I need to see if I have any photos from that party.


----------



## cakebaker

GirlDreamer said:


> Although I haven't had it confirmed by anyone yet, as there seems to be few people on this boards doing the Terrace view, I believe that they might have changed the setup when they added the after party. If you look at the description on the website, it looks like you're eating your desserts in a different area than you're watching the fireworks as it says they'll escort you to your seats for the show:
> 
> "As showtime approaches, you’ll be escorted to your seats on the patio of Tomorrowland Terrace. Then, just sit back and relax—and watch in amazement as the skies ignite and Cinderella Castle glows with enchanting illuminations."



I didn't know that, but seems it's still the same viewing area. When we did it, we were seated right at the railing. I didn't like that view at all. There were people who were seated away from the railing that could move to the railing, but it was still a bad view imo.


----------



## ChanduTail

GirlDreamer said:


> Although I haven't had it confirmed by anyone yet, as there seems to be few people on this boards doing the Terrace view, I believe that they might have changed the setup when they added the after party. If you look at the description on the website, it looks like you're eating your desserts in a different area than you're watching the fireworks as it says they'll escort you to your seats for the show:
> 
> "As showtime approaches, you’ll be escorted to your seats on the patio of Tomorrowland Terrace. Then, just sit back and relax—and watch in amazement as the skies ignite and Cinderella Castle glows with enchanting illuminations."


I think that's just sloppy wording. There's no other place for people to sit & eat, and they're not going to have people sit in one place to eat dessert and then sit somewhere else to watch the fireworks.


----------



## 123SA

I'm researching the date I'm interested in, August 12th.  The fireworks start at 9:15pm according to the disney site.  I checked the wording on each party.

Check this out:

*Know Before You Go*
Learn important information about the Magic Kingdom After-Fireworks Dessert Party.

Check-in begins 90 minutes prior to the fireworks.


*Know Before You Go*
Learn important information about the Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace.

After reconfirming the fireworks showtime, please arrive at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant for check-in 60 minutes prior.
*Know Before You Go*
Learn important information about the Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing.

After reconfirming the fireworks showtime, please arrive at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant for check-in 75 minutes prior.

So according to that information,
After party check-in would be at 7:45 (90 minutes), but when you try to book the party, it gives 8:15 as the time which is 60 minutes
Terrace party would be at 8:15 (60 minutes), and the booking time is 8:15pm, so that one matches the info provided
Before party, or standing party,  check in should be at 8:00 (75 minutes), but the booking time states 7:45pm which is 90 minutes


What is correct here?  And why does the after party check in earlier than the before party?


----------



## Shelleyfs

My reservation says one hour.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

123SA said:


> I'm researching the date I'm interested in, August 12th.  The fireworks start at 9:15pm according to the disney site.  I checked the wording on each party.
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> *Know Before You Go*
> Learn important information about the Magic Kingdom After-Fireworks Dessert Party.
> 
> Check-in begins 90 minutes prior to the fireworks.
> 
> 
> *Know Before You Go*
> Learn important information about the Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace.
> 
> After reconfirming the fireworks showtime, please arrive at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant for check-in 60 minutes prior.
> *Know Before You Go*
> Learn important information about the Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing.
> 
> After reconfirming the fireworks showtime, please arrive at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant for check-in 75 minutes prior.
> 
> So according to that information,
> After party check-in would be at 7:45 (90 minutes), but when you try to book the party, it gives 8:15 as the time which is 60 minutes
> Terrace party would be at 8:15 (60 minutes), and the booking time is 8:15pm, so that one matches the info provided
> Before party, or standing party,  check in should be at 8:00 (75 minutes), but the booking time states 7:45pm which is 90 minutes
> 
> 
> What is correct here?  And why does the after party check in earlier than the before party?



My understanding/impression is that Disney did a bad cut/paste job on that website text when they tinkered with the event descriptions and added the After Party.  I ‘believe’ it is supposed to be 60 mins for the After Party, 90 minutes for the Plaza Garden Viewing Party, and 60 minutes for the Terrace View party. 

Note that there have been reports in the past of being able to check-in prior to these posted times, although I’m not sure how consistent that is night to night.


----------



## MsFrumble

GADisneyDad14 said:


> *(Currently working on updating this post)*
> 
> *Summary of MK Dessert Party Options*
> 
> *Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing (started January 2017)*
> Disney Website Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...d-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party-plaza-view/
> $69 adults / $41 children 3-9
> Check-in 1.5 hours before fireworks
> 
> Description:  Desserts are served in the Tomorrowland Terrace restaurant area, after which you are escorted to the Plaza Garden East viewing area for fireworks.  Further details can be found in the first few posts of this thread.  Disney markets this as a “standing” viewing area.
> 
> *Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace*
> Disney Website Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...tomorrowland-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party/
> $84 adults / $50 children 3-9
> Check-in 1 hour before fireworks
> 
> Description:  First come, first-served tables mostly along the railing of the lower Tomorrowland Terrace.  You stay here to both eat desserts and watch fireworks.
> 
> *After Fireworks Dessert Party (Started 5/28/2018)*
> Disney Website Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...owland-terrace-after-fireworks-dessert-party/
> $69 adults / $41 children 3-9
> Check-in 1 hour before fireworks
> 
> Description of After Fireworks Event From Disney Provided to CMs (updated as of 5/22):
> 
> _Because of the popularity of the Fireworks Dessert Party at Magic Kingdom Park, we are expanding the experience starting May 28 so more Guests will be able to enjoy it. During the After Fireworks Dessert Party, Guests will delight in prime fireworks views from the Plaza Garden, followed by a delectable dessert party at Tomorrowland Terrace once the show has concluded. _
> 
> _There is a limited number of guest reservations for the new After Fireworks Dessert Party to ensure that everyone viewing fireworks from the Plaza Garden area will have plenty of space and great views that we know are so important._
> 
> New Menu Debuted at All Parties 5/28/2018:
> An enhanced menu will also debut May 28 at all Magic Kingdom dessert parties, which includes additional savory snacks such as spinach dip and house-made mini eggrolls, as well as the popular Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake from Liberty Tree Tavern. ​​*Recent Links to Reviews/Experiences Posted in this or Other DIS Threads*​
> *Plaza Garden Dessert Party*
> 3/4/2018 - @MonaMN
> 3/5/2018 - @Disneytam
> 3/8/2018 - @AuroraMeansDawn
> 3/13/2018 - @Aimeedyan
> 4/10/2018 - @Greg Lembrich
> 4/13/2018 - @musika
> 4/19/2018 - @DIS_AWC
> 4/21/2018 - @vetrik
> 4/2018 - @kniquy (seperate thread)
> 4/29/2018 - @sjrec
> 4/2018 - @SpaceMtnGirl
> 6/2/2018 - @irenep
> 6/2/2018 - @athyng
> 6/3/2018 - @corn princess
> 6/5/2018 - @Soph&HanMom
> 6/5/2018 - @mom2rtk
> 
> *Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party*
> 2/26/2018 - @LizzyS
> @Lsdolphin
> 3/22/2018 - @KKMartinmom
> 4/2018 - @MacMama0930
> 4/23/2018 - @yulilin3 ​*
> *​*After Fireworks Dessert Party*_ (party introduced 5/28/2018)_
> @CMNJ - 5/28/2018
> @supercarrie - 6/7/2018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> HEA Dessert Party Info  (original post from May 2017)*​
> I did the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing this past Saturday, the second night of the new Happily Ever After fireworks show.  I see a lot of posts around here asking about the two MK dessert party versions, so I figured with the new show this may be helpful/timely for folks.
> 
> View attachment 237447
> 
> Disney currently offers two 'versions' of the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party... this is what Disney calls them on their website, also links:
> 
> *Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing*
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...d-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party-plaza-view/
> 
> *Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace*
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/tomorrowland-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party/
> 
> View attachment 319614
> 
> Despite sharing the Tomorrowland Terrace name, they are really two totally separate events with no overlap whatsoever.
> 
> For the *Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace*, you are given a table along the railing of the lower area of Tomorrowland Terrace where you sit, eat, and stay for the fireworks.
> 
> For the *Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing*, you start with desserts in the upper Tomorrowland Terrace area, and then are escorted (at your leisure) to the Plaza Garden View area to watch the fireworks.
> 
> To help visualize the Plaza Garden Viewing area, here are some pics I took earlier in the day.
> 
> Disney was quick with the sign switch-over.
> View attachment 237448
> 
> Looking west towards Main Street.  The Plaza restaurant is on the left, hub/castle to the right.
> View attachment 237450
> 
> The view from the "right" side of the Plaza Viewing area.  When I say "right" I mean as if you are looking at the castle, if that makes sense.
> View attachment 237451
> 
> A panorama shot...
> View attachment 237452
> 
> The following two photos were taken closer to show time, this one at 8:08PM.  You can see a few folks already grabbing a spot.  Moving to the Plaza Viewing area this early seems overkill to me, unless you're very passionate about your spot.
> View attachment 237454
> 
> And this one at 8:10PM, looking back the other direction.  It's like a calm oasis in a growing sea of humanity!
> View attachment 237455



Thanks for all the great info and pix!


----------



## MsFrumble

GADisneyDad14 said:


> For the Garden Viewing party, you check in at the "upper level" portion of the Tomorrowland Terrace.  They give you a wristband and escort you into the area with a brief tour of the offerings.
> 
> There are abundant tables set up in this area, first come, first served.  You basically camp out here and enjoy desserts until you are ready to go over to the Plaza Garden viewing area.
> 
> For context, this was at 8:15PM.  (I purposely got there late)
> View attachment 237457
> 
> A few more sets of tables over by the cash registers (for when the normal Tomorrowland Terrace QS is open).  It was certainly busy by this point but I had no problem getting a table.
> View attachment 237458
> 
> As you might expect, desserts are abundant!
> View attachment 237459
> 
> View attachment 237460
> 
> View attachment 237461
> 
> View attachment 237462
> 
> View attachment 237463
> 
> View attachment 237464
> 
> View attachment 237465
> 
> View attachment 237466



Thanks for this info too and the dessert pics. I'm SO hungry now! LOL!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MsFrumble said:


> Thanks for this info too and the dessert pics. I'm SO hungry now! LOL!



Thanks!  

Just FYI, the pics on Post #1 and #2 (and my original narrative) were from May 2017, so are a bit stale.  You’ll still see some similar offerings, but some new things too. EasyWDW did a good recent post with a lot of pics of the food:  https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/r...arty-at-magic-kingdom-for-happily-ever-after/


----------



## disneydreamer781

cakebaker said:


> I would assume if they were delayed, the party would be delayed as well. I don't think I've ever experienced them being delayed though.  Out of 5 nights, only 2 are non-party nights, one being a Saturday and the other our first day there after a 5am flight. We're doing it the first night and resting at the resort until just a couple of hours before the show. I expect the park to be wall to wall people with it being one of the few non-party nights, but all the more reason to have the dessert scheduled. They only sell so many tickets regardless of how crowded the park is. I've been to sold out dessert parties before and it's still nothing compared to the craziness of being in the hub during the show. I considered the terrace, but we've done that before and I really don't like the view, even up against the railing.



I believe if there are less HEA dessert party nights available that both parties could sell out on a given night which could result in a more crowded environment in the garden viewing area.


----------



## whiporee

Could someone confirm something for me? The check in time for these parties has, in the past, been a "start" time, so you CAN check in as early as 90 or 75 or 60 minutes ahead if you want to. But unlike other ressies -- like for meals where they are trying to turn tables, you don't HAVE to check in that early. Has that still been the case, or have they started enforcing the arrival time? I don't know why they would given the nature of the event, but I was curious as to whether people have run into problems arriving late.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

whiporee said:


> Could someone confirm something for me? The check in time for these parties has, in the past, been a "start" time, so you CAN check in as early as 90 or 75 or 60 minutes ahead if you want to. But unlike other ressies -- like for meals where they are trying to turn tables, you don't HAVE to check in that early. Has that still been the case, or have they started enforcing the arrival time? I don't know why they would given the nature of the event, but I was curious as to whether people have run into problems arriving late.



Historically (pre addition of the After Party) I have pretty much always purposely arrived at the MK dessert parties late - we don’t spend that much time at the desserts and are generally trying to minimize the time speant waiting around... so arriving late is generally more fitting to our style.  Never had an issue checking in late.


----------



## cakebaker

disneydreamer781 said:


> I believe if there are less HEA dessert party nights available that both parties could sell out on a given night which could result in a more crowded environment in the garden viewing area.




Yes, pretty much what I said. I expect the park to be packed as well. As I said, I’ve been to sold out parties. They’re full, but not piled on top of each other unlike the hub.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

cakebaker said:


> As I said, I’ve been to sold out parties. They’re full, but not piled on top of each other unlike the hub.


But now there are very likely more people per sold out party. I’d also assume it won’t ever be as crowded as the hub though — so it’s a matter of how much of a crowd is ok to each person — for the extra $$.  Subjective as all of these offerings.


----------



## cakebaker

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> But now there are very likely more people per sold out party. I’d also assume it won’t ever be as crowded as the hub though — so it’s a matter of how much of a crowd is ok to each person — for the extra $$.  Subjective as all of these offerings.



I agree, regardless of how limited in number the after party is, it's got to make it be more crowded if both sell out. I'm not particularly thrilled with that, but it is what it is. That said, the real issue for me is not that you can't get a decent spot in the hub, it's the fighting to keep your spot that makes me crazy. People will literally shove you right out of your spot if you don't really protect your space. My daughter had her ankle run over by a wheelchair and the woman in it had the nerve to yell at her because she was in her way. It actually did some decent damage and she had issues with it the rest of the trip. That's when we swore off ever watching the fireworks without a reservation of some kind.


----------



## 123SA

cakebaker said:


> I agree, regardless of how limited in number the after party is, it's got to make it be more crowded if both sell out. I'm not particularly thrilled with that, but it is what it is. That said, the real issue for me is not that you can't get a decent spot in the hub, it's the fighting to keep your spot that makes me crazy. People will literally shove you right out of your spot if you don't really protect your space. My daughter had her ankle run over by a wheelchair and the woman in it had the nerve to yell at her because she was in her way. It actually did some decent damage and she had issues with it the rest of the trip. That's when we swore off ever watching the fireworks without a reservation of some kind.



Same thing happened to us except it was a scooter, and my kid was mowed down from behind and the woman said I told him to get out the way twice. So I agree. A crowded dessert party is better than the crowded hub.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

cakebaker said:


> I agree, regardless of how limited in number the after party is, it's got to make it be more crowded if both sell out. I'm not particularly thrilled with that, but it is what it is. That said, the real issue for me is not that you can't get a decent spot in the hub, it's the fighting to keep your spot that makes me crazy. People will literally shove you right out of your spot if you don't really protect your space. My daughter had her ankle run over by a wheelchair and the woman in it had the nerve to yell at her because she was in her way. It actually did some decent damage and she had issues with it the rest of the trip. That's when we swore off ever watching the fireworks without a reservation of some kind.





123SA said:


> Same thing happened to us except it was a scooter, and my kid was mowed down from behind and the woman said I told him to get out the way twice. So I agree. A crowded dessert party is better than the crowded hub.



Understood. We just tried to get through the hub one time around fireworks time (some CMs had already been trying to make a path, but guests were being HORRIBLE) and a stroller & a wheelchair hit my daughter in the back of the leg. Awful.

For us, with this party now unattractive to us we’ll just skip the show for a while or watch from BLT. Then maybe try again if they fix what’s a problem for us.


----------



## GirlDreamer

It's amazing how rude people can be, isn't it  I once spent an entire parade having someone ram their stroller into my legs from behind continously. Unfortunately I was too polite to speak up though, but if it happens again I won't be.


----------



## famgel

I called DVC today and specially asked the difference of all 3 dessert party's at MK. Basically all 3, including tomorrow land are being escorted to the garden area, along with pre and post firework parties! She mentioned it's elevated and can hold a lot of people! If I understood her correctly there's just sitting at the TT for the eating of dessert food. Then everyone gets escorted to the garden. They are staggering times for check in 15 mins for pre and post parties. Time for check in the pre party was 7:30 and thats an hour and a half before show! I decided on doing the pre party but will try to get to garden area with a double stroller and try to stake out a decent area in back or side for all 8 of us! I'll just have desserts brought back to me or go up after family of 8 come back to garden! If I'm paying this kind of money I really think u need a plan to try and stake out a spot in garden! BUT it still will be better then the crowd outside this area on a non-Xmas party night!


----------



## Lsdolphin

famgel said:


> I called DVC today and specially asked the difference of all 3 dessert party's at MK. Basically all 3, including tomorrow land are being escorted to the garden area, along with pre and post firework parties! She mentioned it's elevated and can hold a lot of people! If I understood her correctly there's just sitting at the TT for the eating of dessert food. Then everyone gets escorted to the garden. They are staggering times for check in 15 mins for pre and post parties. Time for check in the pre party was 7:30 and thats an hour and a half before show! I decided on doing the pre party but will try to get to garden area with a double stroller and try to stake out a decent area in back or side for all 8 of us! I'll just have desserts brought back to me or go up after family of 8 come back to garden! If I'm paying this kind of money I really think u need a plan to try and stake out a spot in garden! BUT it still will be better then the crowd outside this area on a non-Xmas party night!





That is incorrect. Only the regular "before" and After Fireworks Dessert parties view Fireworks from Plaza Garden area.  The Tomorrow Land Terrace party is provided tables with seating for dessert and fireworks viewing.  Plaza Garden parties have seating for dessert portion of party and are then escorted to Plaza Garden area for standing (or sitting on ground) viewing.


----------



## Shula

GirlDreamer said:


> Although I haven't had it confirmed by anyone yet, as there seems to be few people on this boards doing the Terrace view, I believe that they might have changed the setup when they added the after party. If you look at the description on the website, it looks like you're eating your desserts in a different area than you're watching the fireworks as it says they'll escort you to your seats for the show:
> 
> "As showtime approaches, you’ll be escorted to your seats on the patio of Tomorrowland Terrace. Then, just sit back and relax—and watch in amazement as the skies ignite and Cinderella Castle glows with enchanting illuminations."



Hoping someone else who has done the Terrace recently chimes in.  Part of the allure for me was sitting at our table and not moving for over an hour.


----------



## GirlDreamer

Shula said:


> Hoping someone else who has done the Terrace recently chimes in.  Part of the allure for me was sitting at our table and not moving for over an hour.



Yeah it was the same with me. I'm half considering if it's just better to change to garden view if we have to move anyway, but I'm not sure with the after party and it being busier. I'm hoping though that it's like someone else suggested, that perhaps it's just a bad cut and paste job from disney and that the Terrace view party still eats  and views the fireworks from the same location.


----------



## Drnifer

GirlDreamer said:


> Yeah it was the same with me. I'm half considering if it's just better to change to garden view if we have to move anyway, but I'm not sure with the after party and it being busier. I'm hoping though that it's like someone else suggested, that perhaps it's just a bad cut and paste job from disney and that the Terrace view party still eats  and views the fireworks from the same location.


Where would they move the terrace people to? The garden? Then it would just end up being the garden view party so why would the price be higher?  Leave it to Disney to make even simple things complicated...


----------



## AngieInOH

Alright, so I see that the garden view seems to be getting more crowded.  I used a Fast pass in 2016 for the garden view.  It was wonderful!!  It was crowded but not like the hub.  

So would you say the dessert party garden view crowd wise is what it was like when they did Fast Pass?


----------



## HatboxHaint

supercarrie said:


> We experienced the after fireworks party on Thursday, 6/7. Fireworks time was 9:15pm with an 11pm park close. We had not previously done a MK dessert party so had nothing to compare it to, but we did not find the garden overcrowded at all. There was substantial rain leading up to the fireworks, ending about 30 minutes before the show, but the crowds remained heavy outside of the viewing area. We checked in about 8:15, received our wristbands, and ended up sitting in Cosmic Ray's for a bit (our choice as the ground was soaking wet and it was still drizzling), prior to returning to the viewing area at 9:00. When we checked in, they were also handing out ponchos to those who didn't have them already, which was a nice touch. We had a great view in the center of the garden, about halfway back. The pre-party tables appeared full when we checked in, and the after party tables were about half full. Following the fireworks, it was an easy trip back to the Terrace to grab our desserts and relax a bit. One thing I didn't think about - you obviously cannot see Once Upon a Time from the tables, so we wrapped up our desserts a bit earlier than planned (although we were basically done), as we wanted to see the show. Overall, we really enjoyed it, and would definitely consider doing it again.



Can the before party guests stay in the garden for once upon a time?


----------



## supercarrie

HatboxHaint said:


> Can the before party guests stay in the garden for once upon a time?



It appeared like they could. It almost entirely cleared out and there was no one manning the entrance after HEA ended. We watched it from the rail right behind the garden and it was wide open.


----------



## supercarrie

whiporee said:


> Could someone confirm something for me? The check in time for these parties has, in the past, been a "start" time, so you CAN check in as early as 90 or 75 or 60 minutes ahead if you want to. But unlike other ressies -- like for meals where they are trying to turn tables, you don't HAVE to check in that early. Has that still been the case, or have they started enforcing the arrival time? I don't know why they would given the nature of the event, but I was curious as to whether people have run into problems arriving late.



We checked in late and many others did after us, and no one cared. This was on Thurs, 6/7.


----------



## supercarrie

HeadlessLegoMom said:


> Maybe I am wrong about it being air conditioned. The section we were in had a ceiling and walls and was near the bathrooms. I don't know how to add a picture in a thread yet.



I was told the upstairs section had A/C when we checked in for our after party on Thurs 6/7. I couldn't feel it (it is open air...), but the CMs mentioned it as part of their spiel.


----------



## HatboxHaint

So if you are at the back of the garden...could you have a runner bring you food and hand it over the fence?


----------



## anneboleyn

Ugh I still have to decide which dessert party to cancel...I still have the before and after parties booked for the same night and am leaning towards the after fireworks one, but still can’t bring myself to cancel the before one. I have to keep reminding myself that I have plenty of time to see more reviews before I make my decision.

My daughter is confused as to why we can’t just keep both reservations and gorge ourselves before AND after the fireworks lol


----------



## AColeman

My family did the after party this past Thursday. Overall, I didn't find it to be uncomfortably crowded. Now, it had rained for about an hour or two before the show so its possible perhaps some people didn't show up, but it was a good experience for our family. We were riding rides and didn't make it to check in until just at about 8:40. We found our spot at the rear left of the garden and had more than enough room even as others started joining in. Would I do it again now that we've seen the show....eh...maybe. If we just had extra funds to use, I'd do it again. If it came down to do the party or something else fun that we hadn't done before, I'd pick the something else. Haha. The desserts were average, but, we all know that we're not paying the price for the food, right? LOL. 

Here's the view (panoramic, so slight distortion on here) from our spot at approximately 8:40 when we got there: 





And here it was just before the show started:


----------



## AColeman

HatboxHaint said:


> So if you are at the back of the garden...could you have a runner bring you food and hand it over the fence?



My husband did this for us because he wanted a hot dogs. He watched the first few moments from outside the garden because he got stuck in the crowds. LOL. He handed me drinks and a hot dog over the back fence right next to a CM that was guarding the walkway. No issue.


----------



## NoriKL

My daughter and I will be going to the after fireworks party next week, as a special mom-daughter activity. Does anyone know if you can take some of the cookies when you leave...if I’m able, I’d like to take a few back to our hotel for hubby and son since they’re skipping this activity. *thanks in advance*


----------



## supercarrie

AColeman said:


> My family did the after party this past Thursday. Overall, I didn't find it to be uncomfortably crowded. Now, it had rained for about an hour or two before the show so its possible perhaps some people didn't show up, but it was a good experience for our family. We were riding rides and didn't make it to check in until just at about 8:40. We found our spot at the rear left of the garden and had more than enough room even as others started joining in. Would I do it again now that we've seen the show....eh...maybe. If we just had extra funds to use, I'd do it again. If it came down to do the party or something else fun that we hadn't done before, I'd pick the something else. Haha. The desserts were average, but, we all know that we're not paying the price for the food, right? LOL.
> 
> Here's the view (panoramic, so slight distortion on here) from our spot at approximately 8:40 when we got there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it was just before the show started:



Ah you were right next to us! My sister is in the poncho, my mom is in the green top, and I am facing the camera towards the center of the crowd. We ended up having a fabulous view, even if it looks crowded.


----------



## famgel

AColeman said:


> My husband did this for us because he wanted a hot dogs. He watched the first few moments from outside the garden because he got stuck in the crowds. LOL. He handed me drinks and a hot dog over the back fence right next to a CM that was guarding the walkway. No issue.





Lsdolphin said:


> That is incorrect. Only the regular "before" and After Fireworks Dessert parties view Fireworks from Plaza Garden area.  The Tomorrow Land Terrace party is provided tables with seating for dessert and fireworks viewing.  Plaza Garden parties have seating for dessert portion of party and are then escorted to Plaza Garden area for standing (or sitting on ground) viewing.


ok your right but the Tomorrow land dessert people are still escorted to a sitting area! Has that changed? Thought u ate the desserts and sat in same area? "As showtime approaches, you’ll be escorted to your seats on the patio of Tomorrowland Terrace. Then, just sit back and relax—and watch in amazement as the skies ignite and Cinderella Castle glows with enchanting illuminations."


----------



## Drnifer

NoriKL said:


> My daughter and I will be going to the after fireworks party next week, as a special mom-daughter activity. Does anyone know if you can take some of the cookies when you leave...if I’m able, I’d like to take a few back to our hotel for hubby and son since they’re skipping this activity. *thanks in advance*


Last year I took a few collapsible containers and filled them with fruit and chocolate covered strawberries that we ate for breakfast the next few days


----------



## Lsdolphin

famgel said:


> ok your right but the Tomorrow land dessert people are still escorted to a sitting area! Has that changed? Thought u ate the desserts and sat in same area? "As showtime approaches, you’ll be escorted to your seats on the patio of Tomorrowland Terrace. Then, just sit back and relax—and watch in amazement as the skies ignite and Cinderella Castle glows with enchanting illuminations."



You most definitely eat and watch the fireworks from same table...trust me! You are initially greeted and escorted to seating area where you select a table and CM explains the dessert buffet. You keep your table for the entire experience.


----------



## AColeman

supercarrie said:


> Ah you were right next to us! My sister is in the poncho, my mom is in the green top, and I am facing the camera towards the center of the crowd. We ended up having a fabulous view, even if it looks crowded.



Hehe, what a small world!! I had told hubby I thought a lot of us were going to be there that evening and I needed to ask random people if they were Dis'ers. He was mortified that I'd even debated it. Haha.


----------



## GillianP1301

I'm contemplating booking the after party for our last night. I know it's still new and not a ton of info, but can anyone share what the timing looked like? The night I'm looking at has an 8:30 HEA on he schedule. The after party ADR booking is 7:30. I'm assuming, from previous posts that this means I can check in any time after 7:30 and go to the viewing area whenever I'm ready? And then afterward you go to the dessert portion and this is where I'm curious how long that part lasts? Presumably I can eat as fast as I want if I want to rush, but what if I want to linger, how long after you get to the dessert portion to they start to shut it down?


----------



## bravenyc

I know that the answer to this is probably no, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to check. I am worried about my 4 and 7 yo being able to see - I cannot physically lift them and I don't want to block others anyway. Do children usually get a decent view and can they stand on the black iron fence, leaning back on an adult?


----------



## PlutoTheDog89

My dad is going to more than likely have an ECV if we still go over Christmas week. Having read Josh's review and the reviews on here, I'm almost wondering if it's worth saving the money and just doing the handicap area. Will we be able to stand with him during the show?


----------



## GillianP1301

PlutoTheDog89 said:


> My dad is going to more than likely have an ECV if we still go over Christmas week. Having read Josh's review and the reviews on here, I'm almost wondering if it's worth saving the money and just doing the handicap area. Will we be able to stand with him during the show?



Just an opinion based on what I've read so far, but I think the reports of the handicap area outside the dessert party area being pretty open with space are not on a peak day like Christmas week. Those really high peak days are when the dessert parties really have value, especially if you are doing it as much for the show viewing as you are the desserts.


----------



## PlutoTheDog89

GillianP1301 said:


> Just an opinion based on what I've read so far, but I think the reports of the handicap area outside the dessert party area being pretty open with space are not on a peak day like Christmas week. Those really high peak days are when the dessert parties really have value, especially if you are doing it as much for the show viewing as you are the desserts.



That's true. We are hoping/trying to do it on 12/30 for the midnight show... so we think it'll have a ton of value. All things considered... we're not looking so much for a "saved" spot, as much as not having to stake out a spot on Main Street at 10:30pm. We've been there, done that... we know someone is gonna come jump in front of us... the dessert party is more to take the hassle out of staking out a spot... the desserts are definitely a perk, too


----------



## AColeman

bravenyc said:


> I know that the answer to this is probably no, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to check. I am worried about my 4 and 7 yo being able to see - I cannot physically lift them and I don't want to block others anyway. Do children usually get a decent view and can they stand on the black iron fence, leaning back on an adult?



Our kiddos are 9 and 6. We posted up on the back fence for our visit and neither had any problem being able to see the show. Now granted, I do have big kids for their age and it wasn't too terribly crowded when we went, but they were able to see enough to holler at me when different characters popped up on the castle. LOL. I don't know about standing on the fence itself, but there is a concrete border that the fence is installed in that is a few inches high that they could stand on and hold on to the fence for support?


----------



## MagicalAdventures

Today was my first time booking adrs this morning and I was hoping to book the after party for the 12/12. I wasn’t able to find any availability when I looked. Could this be sold out already or perhaps it is called something else? I’m assuming these are available at 180 days?


----------



## G719

MagicalAdventures said:


> Today was my first time booking adrs this morning and I was hoping to book the after party for the 12/12. I wasn’t able to find any availability when I looked. Could this be sold out already or perhaps it is called something else? I’m assuming these are available at 180 days?


If December 12 is a Christmas party night, they won't have the regular dessert party.


----------



## kcm105

I hate to be the person who asks questions that have probably been answered somewhere in the thread already, but I've tried searching and can't find it, sorry!

I have two questions:  First, what happens if it rains and they cancel HEA?  Are you just out your $$$?  Second, do these events pretty much always fill up?  Is there much chance of booking closer to the date, like, a day or two before?  Or is that basically impossible?  

Thanks!


----------



## jaysmom4285

kcm105 said:


> I hate to be the person who asks questions that have probably been answered somewhere in the thread already, but I've tried searching and can't find it, sorry!
> 
> I have two questions:  First, what happens if it rains and they cancel HEA?  Are you just out your $$$?  Second, do these events pretty much always fill up?  Is there much chance of booking closer to the date, like, a day or two before?  Or is that basically impossible?
> 
> Thanks!



This is from the Disney website about the Plaza Garden dessert 


Please note that fireworks are not guaranteed as part of this experience.
On rare occasions, evening fireworks may be rescheduled or canceled.
So, yes, you would be paying just for the desserts if the fireworks are cancelled.  But they are almost never cancelled just for rain.  It would take a much more significant weather event - maybe heavy lightning in the area -  to cancel the fireworks.

The after fireworks party is very new, so it's likely that it isn't filling up yet because not that many people know about it.  From what I've heard, it hasn't been that hard to book a pre-fireworks party pretty close to the date, so it's far from impossible.  There's a theory that the after party was added because the before party wasn't using its capacity on a regular basis.  Just a theory.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MagicalAdventures said:


> Today was my first time booking adrs this morning and I was hoping to book the after party for the 12/12. I wasn’t able to find any availability when I looked. Could this be sold out already or perhaps it is called something else? I’m assuming these are available at 180 days?



Since that’s just outside the 180 day window, I wonder if they just haven’t loaded reservations yet (despite your +10 opening window).


----------



## kcm105

jaysmom4285 said:


> This is from the Disney website about the Plaza Garden dessert
> 
> 
> Please note that fireworks are not guaranteed as part of this experience.
> On rare occasions, evening fireworks may be rescheduled or canceled.
> So, yes, you would be paying just for the desserts if the fireworks are cancelled.  But they are almost never cancelled just for rain.  It would take a much more significant weather event - maybe heavy lightning in the area -  to cancel the fireworks.
> 
> The after fireworks party is very new, so it's likely that it isn't filling up yet because not that many people know about it.  From what I've heard, it hasn't been that hard to book a pre-fireworks party pretty close to the date, so it's far from impossible.  There's a theory that the after party was added because the before party wasn't using its capacity on a regular basis.  Just a theory.


Thanks.  I did see that on Disney's site, but just wanted to confirm that meant you were out of luck (as far as fireworks go) should there be a cancellation.

Appreciate the help!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

kcm105 said:


> Thanks.  I did see that on Disney's site, but just wanted to confirm that meant you were out of luck (as far as fireworks go) should there be a cancellation.
> 
> Appreciate the help!



Yeah, by the letter of the law you’d be out of luck.  But like the PP said, HEA is rarely, if ever, flat out cancelled.  Once fireworks are loaded - they need to go... so Disney will (usually) wait as long as needed.  

If you do encounter a night where the show has a significant delay and you are unhappy with your dessert party experience because of it, it is not a bad idea to stop by Guest Relations on the way out if so inclined.


----------



## jaysmom4285

MagicalAdventures said:


> Today was my first time booking adrs this morning and I was hoping to book the after party for the 12/12. I wasn’t able to find any availability when I looked. Could this be sold out already or perhaps it is called something else? I’m assuming these are available at 180 days?



Again relying on what I have gathered from others, it seems that this particular dining event isn't always released 180 days out and may only be released a few months out.  I believe it has been a bit inconsistent in that regard.  And as another poster noted, if the 12th is a party (MVMCP) night, it wouldn't be available anyway to non-party guests.


----------



## HatboxHaint

I've done a dessert party before...but the thought occurred to me. Could you bring ziplocs and discretely save some desserts?


----------



## mesgram

MagicalAdventures said:


> Today was my first time booking adrs this morning and I was hoping to book the after party for the 12/12. I wasn’t able to find any availability when I looked. Could this be sold out already or perhaps it is called something else? I’m assuming these are available at 180 days?



I was able to book 12/10 at 180+10.  It doesn't look like there are any dates opened after the 10th right now.


----------



## Drnifer

HatboxHaint said:


> I've done a dessert party before...but the thought occurred to me. Could you bring ziplocs and discretely save some desserts?


Definitely! We took a few collapsible containers and put some chocolate strawberries and fruit to take with us to the garden area. It worked out great!


----------



## closetmickey

We were planning on trying to get on Space Mountain after the before dessert garden party-cutting back through the terrace restaurant as a shortcut. Do you think we will still be able to do that with the newly scheduled after party going on? Not sure of the exact route…
Thank you for the help!


----------



## ErinF

I am so thankful for this thread in helping me both to watch for when bookings opened for my date and with general information about the dessert party.  So now it's time for me to give back with my review.  

We attended the before fireworks dessert party on Sunday, June 10th.  We had never attended a dessert party so have nothing to compare to.  Fireworks were at 9:15 with a 10pm closing for MK this night.  I had been checking to see how full my party might be, as well as the after fireworks party, and it appeared that it was not close to being sold out through checking the website for availability.  However, while we were waiting in line to check in, some people wondered over and were wondering what was going on with the lines.  A CM that was helping a little with line control informed them about the dessert party and when they asked about attending, she said she didn't think there was availability except for maybe the after fireworks party.  Also, where we were seated seemed to be almost completely full, so maybe it was sold out after all?

Anyway, check in time was 7:45 and we got in line about 7:35.  It took about 15-20 minutes of waiting before we were seated.  Everything was yummy, and we especially enjoyed the new egg rolls and the sauce you can get with them.  My husband and I even thought the spinach dip was pretty tasty.  My favorite was making an ice cream sundae with a brownie, this is my very favorite dessert in general.  Below are my two younger kiddos with the new s'mores dessert.  It's a marshmallow on a stick that's been melted a bit and then dipped in chocolate and rolled in graham cracker crumbs.  They said it was great!  We had skipped dinner so we could pig out at the party and so we did eat a lot!!  In fact, my family was really taking advantage of all the food and going back multiple times that we were one of the last families to be escorted out to the garden.  This was fine by me because I didn't want to rush them, I wanted them to fill up and I wanted DH to be happy and eating a lot was making him happy!  I had also brought ziplock baggies with me and I saved crackers, grapes, sugar cookies, and rice Krispy treats that we munched on later that night and the next day.  We also each took a water bottle that they had available with the drinks.

 

So, because we were one of the last to get to the garden, it was quite full, but it wasn't hard to find a spot at the back rail which is where I wanted us to be.  I think it was about 8:45 or so when we got there.    Here's a picture of what it looked like.  (My phone says this picture was taken at 8:52.)

 

Seems pretty crowded, but I didn't feel squished by any means and you can see there's still some larger open spots.  It was exactly what I wanted, a spot that was reserved for us without us having to hold it down for an hour or more and then be packed in like sardines with strangers.  Not to mention the fact that my oldest son, who has special needs and was pretty anxious about the fireworks, could just sit on the ground throughout the fireworks with out been trampled.  There was a really big open spot in the back corner right near where we settled with a photo pass photographer.  I took advantage and got a great picture of DH and I.  

 

Here are two of my favorite pictures I took during HEA.
 
 

Overall, we really enjoyed the before fireworks dessert party and are happy we did it.  It was a bit of a splurge for us, but we definitely found value in it and would consider doing it again for a future trip.  Hope this review helps others!


----------



## supercarrie

GillianP1301 said:


> I'm contemplating booking the after party for our last night. I know it's still new and not a ton of info, but can anyone share what the timing looked like? The night I'm looking at has an 8:30 HEA on he schedule. The after party ADR booking is 7:30. I'm assuming, from previous posts that this means I can check in any time after 7:30 and go to the viewing area whenever I'm ready? And then afterward you go to the dessert portion and this is where I'm curious how long that part lasts? Presumably I can eat as fast as I want if I want to rush, but what if I want to linger, how long after you get to the dessert portion to they start to shut it down?



Yes, you can check in whenever you want and head to the garden whenever you want. The CMs recommended no later than 15 minutes prior to showtime. Afterward, you go back to Tomorrowland Terrace and have 1 hour to enjoy your desserts.


----------



## 123SA

Thanks for the thorough review ErinF


----------



## MagicalAdventures

G719 said:


> If December 12 is a Christmas party night, they won't have the regular dessert party.





GADisneyDad14 said:


> Since that’s just outside the 180 day window, I wonder if they just haven’t loaded reservations yet (despite your +10 opening window).





jaysmom4285 said:


> Again relying on what I have gathered from others, it seems that this particular dining event isn't always released 180 days out and may only be released a few months out.  I believe it has been a bit inconsistent in that regard.  And as another poster noted, if the 12th is a party (MVMCP) night, it wouldn't be available anyway to non-party guests.





mesgram said:


> I was able to book 12/10 at 180+10.  It doesn't look like there are any dates opened after the 10th right now.



Thank you so much everyone for taking the time to reply. I think possibly it just hadn’t opened up for booking yet as I managed to do it today. Really pleased.


----------



## closetmickey

The more I read about the abundance of food, the more I am worrying about eating at Ohana at 4:20. I knew I should make an early ADR but wondering if we will still be stuffed by 8pm. Especially since we LOVE the bread pudding there. That’s A LOT of desserts in one night.


----------



## Wdw1015

bravenyc said:


> I know that the answer to this is probably no, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to check. I am worried about my 4 and 7 yo being able to see - I cannot physically lift them and I don't want to block others anyway. Do children usually get a decent view and can they stand on the black iron fence, leaning back on an adult?


We just did our first party last night and I was worried about the same thing for my 8 & 12 year old. We went to the back gate around 8:30’ish and grabbed a spot with no problem. My 8 year old was able to sit the whole time and we didn’t have any issues.


----------



## ErinF

123SA said:


> Thanks for the thorough review ErinF



You're welcome!


----------



## disny_luvr

ErinF said:


> I am so thankful for this thread in helping me both to watch for when bookings opened for my date and with general information about the dessert party.  So now it's time for me to give back with my review.
> 
> We attended the before fireworks dessert party on Sunday, June 10th.  We had never attended a dessert party so have nothing to compare to.  Fireworks were at 9:15 with a 10pm closing for MK this night.  I had been checking to see how full my party might be, as well as the after fireworks party, and it appeared that it was not close to being sold out through checking the website for availability.  However, while we were waiting in line to check in, some people wondered over and were wondering what was going on with the lines.  A CM that was helping a little with line control informed them about the dessert party and when they asked about attending, she said she didn't think there was availability except for maybe the after fireworks party.  Also, where we were seated seemed to be almost completely full, so maybe it was sold out after all?
> 
> Anyway, check in time was 7:45 and we got in line about 7:35.  It took about 15-20 minutes of waiting before we were seated.  Everything was yummy, and we especially enjoyed the new egg rolls and the sauce you can get with them.  My husband and I even thought the spinach dip was pretty tasty.  My favorite was making an ice cream sundae with a brownie, this is my very favorite dessert in general.  Below are my two younger kiddos with the new s'mores dessert.  It's a marshmallow on a stick that's been melted a bit and then dipped in chocolate and rolled in graham cracker crumbs.  They said it was great!  We had skipped dinner so we could pig out at the party and so we did eat a lot!!  In fact, my family was really taking advantage of all the food and going back multiple times that we were one of the last families to be escorted out to the garden.  This was fine by me because I didn't want to rush them, I wanted them to fill up and I wanted DH to be happy and eating a lot was making him happy!  I had also brought ziplock baggies with me and I saved crackers, grapes, sugar cookies, and rice Krispy treats that we munched on later that night and the next day.  We also each took a water bottle that they had available with the drinks.
> 
> View attachment 329939
> 
> So, because we were one of the last to get to the garden, it was quite full, but it wasn't hard to find a spot at the back rail which is where I wanted us to be.  I think it was about 8:45 or so when we got there.    Here's a picture of what it looked like.  (My phone says this picture was taken at 8:52.)
> 
> View attachment 329940
> 
> Seems pretty crowded, but I didn't feel squished by any means and you can see there's still some larger open spots.  It was exactly what I wanted, a spot that was reserved for us without us having to hold it down for an hour or more and then be packed in like sardines with strangers.  Not to mention the fact that my oldest son, who has special needs and was pretty anxious about the fireworks, could just sit on the ground throughout the fireworks with out been trampled.  There was a really big open spot in the back corner right near where we settled with a photo pass photographer.  I took advantage and got a great picture of DH and I.
> 
> View attachment 329985
> 
> Here are two of my favorite pictures I took during HEA.
> View attachment 329956
> View attachment 329955
> 
> Overall, we really enjoyed the before fireworks dessert party and are happy we did it.  It was a bit of a splurge for us, but we definitely found value in it and would consider doing it again for a future trip.  Hope this review helps others!



Thank you for your review. I’m glad you had a great time. I have been on the fence about canceling, but after reading your review, I think we will keep it. I actually just checked the availability for my party night, and there appears to be a lot of availability on the site (I can only plug in 49 guests, but there are still 49 spots for both the before and after parties), so I’m hopeful it won’t be too crowded. Only 9 more nights and I’ll be enjoying HEA...


----------



## Dan Murphy

ErinF said:


> I am so thankful for this thread in helping me both to watch for when bookings opened for my date and with general information about the dessert party.  So now it's time for me to give back with my review.
> 
> We attended the before fireworks dessert party on Sunday, June 10th.  We had never attended a dessert party so have nothing to compare to.  Fireworks were at 9:15 with a 10pm closing for MK this night.  I had been checking to see how full my party might be, as well as the after fireworks party, and it appeared that it was not close to being sold out through checking the website for availability.  However, while we were waiting in line to check in, some people wondered over and were wondering what was going on with the lines.  A CM that was helping a little with line control informed them about the dessert party and when they asked about attending, she said she didn't think there was availability except for maybe the after fireworks party.  Also, where we were seated seemed to be almost completely full, so maybe it was sold out after all?
> 
> Anyway, check in time was 7:45 and we got in line about 7:35.  It took about 15-20 minutes of waiting before we were seated.  Everything was yummy, and we especially enjoyed the new egg rolls and the sauce you can get with them.  My husband and I even thought the spinach dip was pretty tasty.  My favorite was making an ice cream sundae with a brownie, this is my very favorite dessert in general.  Below are my two younger kiddos with the new s'mores dessert.  It's a marshmallow on a stick that's been melted a bit and then dipped in chocolate and rolled in graham cracker crumbs.  They said it was great!  We had skipped dinner so we could pig out at the party and so we did eat a lot!!  In fact, my family was really taking advantage of all the food and going back multiple times that we were one of the last families to be escorted out to the garden.  This was fine by me because I didn't want to rush them, I wanted them to fill up and I wanted DH to be happy and eating a lot was making him happy!  I had also brought ziplock baggies with me and I saved crackers, grapes, sugar cookies, and rice Krispy treats that we munched on later that night and the next day.  We also each took a water bottle that they had available with the drinks.
> 
> View attachment 329939
> 
> So, because we were one of the last to get to the garden, it was quite full, but it wasn't hard to find a spot at the back rail which is where I wanted us to be.  I think it was about 8:45 or so when we got there.    Here's a picture of what it looked like.  (My phone says this picture was taken at 8:52.)
> 
> View attachment 329940
> 
> Seems pretty crowded, but I didn't feel squished by any means and you can see there's still some larger open spots.  It was exactly what I wanted, a spot that was reserved for us without us having to hold it down for an hour or more and then be packed in like sardines with strangers.  Not to mention the fact that my oldest son, who has special needs and was pretty anxious about the fireworks, could just sit on the ground throughout the fireworks with out been trampled.  There was a really big open spot in the back corner right near where we settled with a photo pass photographer.  I took advantage and got a great picture of DH and I.
> 
> View attachment 329985
> 
> Here are two of my favorite pictures I took during HEA.
> View attachment 329956
> View attachment 329955
> 
> Overall, we really enjoyed the before fireworks dessert party and are happy we did it.  It was a bit of a splurge for us, but we definitely found value in it and would consider doing it again for a future trip.  Hope this review helps others!



Great review, Erin, and great pictures of you and your family. Thanks much!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

@ErinF - Great review and pics, thank you for taking the time to stop by to share your experience, especially the time detail (very helpful to others). 

Back rail life!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

AColeman said:


> My family did the after party this past Thursday. Overall, I didn't find it to be uncomfortably crowded. Now, it had rained for about an hour or two before the show so its possible perhaps some people didn't show up, but it was a good experience for our family. We were riding rides and didn't make it to check in until just at about 8:40. We found our spot at the rear left of the garden and had more than enough room even as others started joining in. Would I do it again now that we've seen the show....eh...maybe. If we just had extra funds to use, I'd do it again. If it came down to do the party or something else fun that we hadn't done before, I'd pick the something else. Haha. The desserts were average, but, we all know that we're not paying the price for the food, right? LOL.
> 
> Here's the view (panoramic, so slight distortion on here) from our spot at approximately 8:40 when we got there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it was just before the show started:



Sorry for the delay, but wanted to say thank you for posting your experience with the After Party.  Hard to tell from your panorama, but looks like you enjoyed a back rail spot too?  

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## ErinF

GADisneyDad14 said:


> @ErinF - Great review and pics, thank you for taking the time to stop by to share your experience, especially the time detail (very helpful to others).
> 
> Back rail life!



You're welcome! Happy to help!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

closetmickey said:


> The more I read about the abundance of food, the more I am worrying about eating at Ohana at 4:20. I knew I should make an early ADR but wondering if we will still be stuffed by 8pm. Especially since we LOVE the bread pudding there. That’s A LOT of desserts in one night.


It’s obviously subjective, but we don’t find the food at this event to be anything to write home about. We’ve done it for the reserved viewing. As such, we don’t worry too much about an ADR close to the party time.

That said, we haven’t tried the new menu. Though none of the new stuff looks appealing to me at all, and reviews I’ve read are mostly “not great” to “bad”.


----------



## Wdw1015

We did our first party last week on the 14th. We got in line around 7:30 with about 5 other groups. The cast member informed us there was going to be around 300 people there but not sure if that was just for the before party or also included the after party? Either way, he advised they were going to let us in a little early so we could get a head start which I thought was great. I didn’t look to see what time it actually was but I’d guess maybe 10 min early. We were led to our table and enjoyed several plates of yummy goodness. The new taco egg rolls were amazing! We didn’t eat dinner before going so I definitely had my fair share of those! We didn’t feel rushed at all. We headed out to the plaza area around 8:20 and grabbed our spot along the back rail thanks to the tips on here.

Lots of open space! We were able to sit and relax for a little while, there was a photopass photographer both in here and in the terrace where we ate which I thought was great.
 This pic was around 9:00. Filling up but still plenty of space. You can see some people laying down with open space in front of us that never filled in. 

The people in the very front stood up and there a few shoulder kids which I don’t understand but most people stayed sitting. As we were in the back, I leaned against the back rail while my kids sat. When we left, the cast member led us out the Main Street bypass so getting out was a breeze. It was very stress free and I would pay the money again in a heartbeat!!


----------



## closetmickey

Wdw1015 said:


> We did our first party last week on the 14th. We got in line around 7:30 with about 5 other groups. The cast member informed us there was going to be around 300 people there but not sure if that was just for the before party or also included the after party? Either way, he advised they were going to let us in a little early so we could get a head start which I thought was great. I didn’t look to see what time it actually was but I’d guess maybe 10 min early. We were led to our table and enjoyed several plates of yummy goodness. The new taco egg rolls were amazing! We didn’t eat dinner before going so I definitely had my fair share of those! We didn’t feel rushed at all. We headed out to the plaza area around 8:20 and grabbed our spot along the back rail thanks to the tips on here.View attachment 330404
> 
> Lots of open space! We were able to sit and relax for a little while, there was a photopass photographer both in here and in the terrace where we ate which I thought was great.
> This pic was around 9:00. Filling up but still plenty of space. You can see some people laying down with open space in front of us that never filled in. View attachment 330405
> 
> The people in the very front stood up and there a few shoulder kids which I don’t understand but most people stayed sitting. As we were in the back, I leaned against the back rail while my kids sat. When we left, the cast member led us out the Main Street bypass so getting out was a breeze. It was very stress free and I would pay the money again in a heartbeat!!


Glad you enjoyed it! When you left at 8:20 (we hope to stay until much later) were most doing the same or what portion were still enjoying desserts? Thank you


----------



## Wdw1015

closetmickey said:


> Glad you enjoyed it! When you left at 8:20 (we hope to stay until much later) were most doing the same or what portion were still enjoying desserts? Thank you



I would say that 75% were still eating but since we were one of the first groups in, we were done earlier. Plus we had been in the park since 7:30 am  for breakfast so we were ok with sitting and relaxing in the garden area for a little while before the fireworks!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Wdw1015 said:


> We did our first party last week on the 14th. We got in line around 7:30 with about 5 other groups. The cast member informed us there was going to be around 300 people there but not sure if that was just for the before party or also included the after party? Either way, he advised they were going to let us in a little early so we could get a head start which I thought was great. I didn’t look to see what time it actually was but I’d guess maybe 10 min early. We were led to our table and enjoyed several plates of yummy goodness. The new taco egg rolls were amazing! We didn’t eat dinner before going so I definitely had my fair share of those! We didn’t feel rushed at all. We headed out to the plaza area around 8:20 and grabbed our spot along the back rail thanks to the tips on here.View attachment 330404
> 
> Lots of open space! We were able to sit and relax for a little while, there was a photopass photographer both in here and in the terrace where we ate which I thought was great.
> This pic was around 9:00. Filling up but still plenty of space. You can see some people laying down with open space in front of us that never filled in. View attachment 330405
> 
> The people in the very front stood up and there a few shoulder kids which I don’t understand but most people stayed sitting. As we were in the back, I leaned against the back rail while my kids sat. When we left, the cast member led us out the Main Street bypass so getting out was a breeze. It was very stress free and I would pay the money again in a heartbeat!!




Your review was really helpful. Thank you!!!


----------



## disny_luvr

Wdw1015 said:


> We did our first party last week on the 14th. We got in line around 7:30 with about 5 other groups. The cast member informed us there was going to be around 300 people there but not sure if that was just for the before party or also included the after party? Either way, he advised they were going to let us in a little early so we could get a head start which I thought was great. I didn’t look to see what time it actually was but I’d guess maybe 10 min early. We were led to our table and enjoyed several plates of yummy goodness. The new taco egg rolls were amazing! We didn’t eat dinner before going so I definitely had my fair share of those! We didn’t feel rushed at all. We headed out to the plaza area around 8:20 and grabbed our spot along the back rail thanks to the tips on here.View attachment 330404
> 
> Lots of open space! We were able to sit and relax for a little while, there was a photopass photographer both in here and in the terrace where we ate which I thought was great.
> This pic was around 9:00. Filling up but still plenty of space. You can see some people laying down with open space in front of us that never filled in. View attachment 330405
> 
> The people in the very front stood up and there a few shoulder kids which I don’t understand but most people stayed sitting. As we were in the back, I leaned against the back rail while my kids sat. When we left, the cast member led us out the Main Street bypass so getting out was a breeze. It was very stress free and I would pay the money again in a heartbeat!!



Thank you so much for your review. I’m glad you had a great time!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Thanks for sharing your experience with us @Wdw1015, I've added your link to Post #1.


----------



## Doug5984

We will be doing the dessert party again on our next trip, we really enjoyed it - made watching the fireworks such a relaxing experience instead of 'fighting the crowd' before and after.


----------



## closetmickey

closetmickey said:


> We were planning on trying to get on Space Mountain after the before dessert garden party-cutting back through the terrace restaurant as a shortcut. Do you think we will still be able to do that with the newly scheduled after party going on? Not sure of the exact route…
> Thank you for the help!


Sorry to quote myself...just looking to see if anyone knows the answer to this.TIA!


----------



## tlcdoula

I am looking at booking one of the dessert parties on our last evening in the parks.  The day I am looking at is Saturday December 8th the park closes at 9pm. With Fireworks scheduled at 9pm  Am I missing that there is extra hours that evening or do I assume they will extend the park hours.  

With the After Fireworks Dessert party how does it work if the park is closing right after fireworks?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

tlcdoula said:


> I am looking at booking one of the dessert parties on our last evening in the parks.  The day I am looking at is Saturday December 8th the park closes at 9pm. With Fireworks scheduled at 9pm  Am I missing that there is extra hours that evening or do I assume they will extend the park hours.
> 
> With the After Fireworks Dessert party how does it work if the park is closing right after fireworks?



FWIW, very high probability those hours will change.  That equivalent Saturday in 2017 had 8am-12am hours and a 9pm HEA.

So, you (likely) don’t need to worry about it.

But to answer your question, we don’t really know what happens with the After Party when fireworks are at closing time since we haven’t seen one yet. Presumably it’ll be run the same way, it’s just the park is closed at that point.  MK closing is sort of like a “slow unloading” vs a “get out” type of situation.  Some Main Street shops remain open, plenty of people still meandering about.  They’ll eventually do the Kiss Goodnight, often well after the closing hour... then it’s time to get out.


----------



## AColeman

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Sorry for the delay, but wanted to say thank you for posting your experience with the After Party.  Hard to tell from your panorama, but looks like you enjoyed a back rail spot too?
> 
> Anyway, thanks again!



yeah, i didn't realize the panorama would get squished when I tried to post it here. Oops! We really did enjoy our spot on the back rail, so I appreciate everyone here telling us it was a good spot because I would have tried to get up front! We didn't find it over crowded at all back there, and honestly, we probably could have just stayed seated if we weren't that interested in the projections. We were well over arms length away from anyone on all sides.


----------



## kcm105

Can you guys confirm that if I book the "Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing" I'm booking the correct one?  I believe it's the most popular one, where you eat desserts beforehand then go out to the plaza (and snag a spot near the back rail ) and watch with the best view (as opposed to the party where you stay at Tomorrowland Terrace).  I was very confused about this at one point, and although I'm pretty sure I've figured it out, I want to be sure before I spend my $$$.  Thanks!


----------



## areno79

kcm105 said:


> Can you guys confirm that if I book the "Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing" I'm booking the correct one?  I believe it's the most popular one, where you eat desserts beforehand then go out to the plaza (and snag a spot near the back rail ) and watch with the best view (as opposed to the party where you stay at Tomorrowland Terrace).  I was very confused about this at one point, and although I'm pretty sure I've figured it out, I want to be sure before I spend my $$$.  Thanks!


You are correct. Plaza Garden is out in an open area, where you stand and watch fireworks. It's a much better view (in most people's opinions) than the Terrace party.


----------



## kcm105

areno79 said:


> You are correct. Plaza Garden is out in an open area, where you stand and watch fireworks. It's a much better view (in most people's opinions) than the Terrace party.


Thank you!


----------



## tyandbash

Hi, Can anyone confirm if the chocolate covered strawberries are available at all three dessert parties?  That is my daughter's favorite part, and I would like to try the after party, but can't seem to figure out if the strawberries are offered at that one.  Thanks!


----------



## anneboleyn

So after obsessing over which dessert party to keep (I had both before and after booked), I have decided to attend the After Fireworks party so that my daughter and I can relax and enjoy our desserts as the mass exodus is happening on Main Street. 

Now the refund from the other party can go in the Disney spending money fund! So either way, the mouse gets my hard earned cash lol


----------



## FatherForce

We had a GREAT view of the show on the terrace, and there is a sense of calm and solace being able to sit in chairs while the chaos ensues all around you...


----------



## Shula

FatherForce said:


> We had a GREAT view of the show on the terrace, and there is a sense of calm and solace being able to sit in chairs while the chaos ensues all around you...



That's so good to hear!  We are doing the terrace 8/1 with 7 people.


----------



## jaysmom4285

anneboleyn said:


> So after obsessing over which dessert party to keep (I had both before and after booked), I have decided to attend the After Fireworks party so that my daughter and I can relax and enjoy our desserts as the mass exodus is happening on Main Street.
> 
> Now the refund from the other party can go in the Disney spending money fund! So either way, the mouse gets my hard earned cash lol



Just as a side note - if you attend the before dessert party you can still avoid the mass exodus.  Just hang out in the reserved area for a bit while the tsunami of humanity rolls down Main Street. Most people will leave the area, but you're free to stay and relax.  Once the departing crowd has thinned out a bit, you can leave without fighting massive crowds.  We do this all the time.


----------



## Bellabully

Just my 2 cents, we have done Terrace view party 2 times and have it scheduled for 7/3.  The view of the fireworks and projections is great. It is very relaxing and worth the extra cost. Why we do it is my husband has some back injuries from days in law enforcement and is extremely difficult to sit on ground for him. 
I will post review after trip. Thank you to everyone for posting!


----------



## anneboleyn

jaysmom4285 said:


> Just as a side note - if you attend the before dessert party you can still avoid the mass exodus.  Just hang out in the reserved area for a bit while the tsunami of humanity rolls down Main Street. Most people will leave the area, but you're free to stay and relax.  Once the departing crowd has thinned out a bit, you can leave without fighting massive crowds.  We do this all the time.



Yeah every other year I would just park my happy butt in a bench and watch the insanity. But I think it will be kind of neat to be above the chaos this time, if that makes sense lol


----------



## jaysmom4285

It absolutely does make sense.  And you'll get to eat desserts in comfort while watching the crowds depart!  I just wanted to be sure that others are aware that the before HEA party also gives you a way to stay in a quiet area after the fireworks and avoid the mass exodus.


----------



## kahluacream

Dessert party from Tomorrowland Terrace tonight (6/19) was lovely! We arrived at 7:50. There were 2 podiums and 2 lines, one on the right for guests with a garden view time of 7:45. Most of those guests had already checked in when we arrived, with a few checking in on that side and going right in to a separate dessert party as we arrived.

We got in the line on the left. There were probably about 40 people already in line. At 8 pm, they started checking guests in and seating everyone on the lower terrace. Most tables were right up against the railing.

We checked in, got wristbands, and were given an overview of the food & beverage offerings before being shown to a table at the railing with a nice view of the castle. 

Our teens grabbed food and then went to ride the PeopleMover before HEA started. While they were gone, our host offered to take our picture. A Photopass photographer also came around twice.

The show was great. Food was plentiful... Plenty of my favorite chocolate covered strawberries right up until the end! A centered view from the garden would have been better & some of the lower projections were hard to see. On the upside, Tink flew right at us at the end of the show.

Overall, I loved the relaxed feeling of being shown to our table & staying there for the show without having to “stake out a spot.” 

We went straight to Buzz afterward which was practically a walk on. When we cut back thru the terrace afterward, the “After” party crowd was dining at the terrace behind where we sat. There were seriously like 4 families there that I could see, very uncrowded with lots of extra tables.

Hope this review is helpful! I wanted to post while the details were still fresh to hopefully help someone else. The info here has really helped me!


----------



## bigbear

kahluacream said:


> Dessert party from Tomorrowland Terrace tonight (6/19) was lovely! We arrived at 7:50. There were 2 podiums and 2 lines, one on the right for guests with a garden view time of 7:45. Most of those guests had already checked in when we arrived, with a few checking in on that side and going right in to a separate dessert party as we arrived.
> 
> We got in the line on the left. There were probably about 40 people already in line. At 8 pm, they started checking guests in and seating everyone on the lower terrace. Most tables were right up against the railing.
> 
> We checked in, got wristbands, and were given an overview of the food & beverage offerings before being shown to a table at the railing with a nice view of the castle.
> 
> Our teens grabbed food and then went to ride the PeopleMover before HEA started. While they were gone, our host offered to take our picture. A Photopass photographer also came around twice.
> 
> The show was great. Food was plentiful... Plenty of my favorite chocolate covered strawberries right up until the end! A centered view from the garden would have been better & some of the lower projections were hard to see. On the upside, Tink flew right at us at the end of the show.
> 
> Overall, I loved the relaxed feeling of being shown to our table & staying there for the show without having to “stake out a spot.”
> 
> We went straight to Buzz afterward which was practically a walk on. When we cut back thru the terrace afterward, the “After” party crowd was dining at the terrace behind where we sat. There were seriously like 4 families there that I could see, very uncrowded with lots of extra tables.
> 
> Hope this review is helpful! I wanted to post while the details were still fresh to hopefully help someone else. The info here has really helped me!


Thank you for your review.  I had the before party booked but switched to the after party so that we will not be rushing our desserts.  It is our daughter's birthday celebration and we're eating appetizers and entres at BOG at 4pm so will definitely be ready for some desserts after HEA.  Sounds like we may have a quiet time at the party!


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

kahluacream said:


> Dessert party from Tomorrowland Terrace tonight (6/19) was lovely! We arrived at 7:50. There were 2 podiums and 2 lines, one on the right for guests with a garden view time of 7:45. Most of those guests had already checked in when we arrived, with a few checking in on that side and going right in to a separate dessert party as we arrived.
> 
> We got in the line on the left. There were probably about 40 people already in line. At 8 pm, they started checking guests in and seating everyone on the lower terrace. Most tables were right up against the railing.
> 
> We checked in, got wristbands, and were given an overview of the food & beverage offerings before being shown to a table at the railing with a nice view of the castle.
> 
> Our teens grabbed food and then went to ride the PeopleMover before HEA started. While they were gone, our host offered to take our picture. A Photopass photographer also came around twice.
> 
> The show was great. Food was plentiful... Plenty of my favorite chocolate covered strawberries right up until the end! A centered view from the garden would have been better & some of the lower projections were hard to see. On the upside, Tink flew right at us at the end of the show.
> 
> Overall, I loved the relaxed feeling of being shown to our table & staying there for the show without having to “stake out a spot.”
> 
> We went straight to Buzz afterward which was practically a walk on. When we cut back thru the terrace afterward, the “After” party crowd was dining at the terrace behind where we sat. There were seriously like 4 families there that I could see, very uncrowded with lots of extra tables.
> 
> Hope this review is helpful! I wanted to post while the details were still fresh to hopefully help someone else. The info here has really helped me!



Thank you for the review!  We are scheduled for the Terrace tomorrow night.  Can you tell me if the new dessert menu extended to the Terrace?  Dips, egg rolls and the Ooey Gooey?  I'm sooo happy strawberries are still part of the menu. 

Thanks so much and glad you had a wonderful time.  Sitting down is one of the draws for the fireworks for us.  It's one of the reasons we never did EPCOT but I'm reading it has tables now!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TinkerBellLiz said:


> It's one of the reasons we never did EPCOT but I'm reading it has tables now!



Just confirming that the FEA/Illuminations dessert party does in fact have all tables.  

Although FYI, unlike the MK party, smaller groups often have to share tables.  For example, in Feb DW and I were at a table with another two-some and a single.  In April we had our kids with us (party of 4) and had our own table.  At first the shared table thing was a bit odd - the tables are kind of small and intimate.  But, we ended up chatting it up with our table-mates and had a great evening.  

I only mention this because if you're a smaller party and don't like shared arrangements, it might not be the best event for you.


----------



## caribbeandream

AP1979 said:


> Does anyone know if the Dessert party is worth it during the Christmas party?  I see it is offered, but after paying all that extra for the Christmas party, is it worth paying even more for a dessert party for reserved viewing?  Do the Christmas parties get that crowded?  Thanks!



I had one booked and ended up canceling because I realized that I was not going to have enough time to stake out a spot on Main Street for the 8:00 pm MVMCP parade.



anneboleyn said:


> My daughter is confused as to why we can’t just keep both reservations and gorge ourselves before AND after the fireworks lol



I like how your daughter thinks!  LoL


----------



## leebee

I am thinking about booking the Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing for 8/22/18 (which is a late night EMH, with MK open for resort guests until 11), but I have a few questions. I know the answers are probably buried here, within 136 pages, so I'm hoping someone will help me out with some answers!

>> Is this a pre-paid event? If so and your plans change, can you get a refund?
>> I know this is standing-only for the fireworks, but are there tables available for eating, or is this strictly standing-only?
>> Are you allowed to take your desserts into the viewing area? Can you go back for a little nosh after the fireworks show?
>> MUST one have a MDE account to book this?
>> Does anyone know if they are offering savory treats at this, or just at the after-event?
>> Fireworks are at 9pm. If we check in to the party at 7:30, can we leave to ride something and then come back, or are you "in" once you are "in?"

I think that's it. It seems like a lot of money for dessert, especially as I am not a huge dessert eater, but if we can get egg rolls and such also, we'll probably do it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## glvsav37

kahluacream said:


> Dessert party from Tomorrowland Terrace tonight (6/19) was lovely! We arrived at 7:50. There were 2 podiums and 2 lines, one on the right for guests with a garden view time of 7:45. Most of those guests had already checked in when we arrived, with a few checking in on that side and going right in to a separate dessert party as we arrived.
> 
> We got in the line on the left. There were probably about 40 people already in line. At 8 pm, they started checking guests in and seating everyone on the lower terrace. *Most tables were right up against the railing.*
> e!



In your opinion, do you think al the tales had a good view? 

I'm getting inside am onto out and im afraid if I book it now i'll get stuck in a table with a less then stellar view.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

leebee said:


> I am thinking about booking the Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing for 8/22/18 (which is a late night EMH, with MK open for resort guests until 11), but I have a few questions. I know the answers are probably buried here, within 136 pages, so I'm hoping someone will help me out with some answers!
> 
> >> Is this a pre-paid event? If so and your plans change, can you get a refund?
> >> I know this is standing-only for the fireworks, but are there tables available for eating, or is this strictly standing-only?
> >> Are you allowed to take your desserts into the viewing area? Can you go back for a little nosh after the fireworks show?
> >> MUST one have a MDE account to book this?
> >> Does anyone know if they are offering savory treats at this, or just at the after-event?
> >> Fireworks are at 9pm. If we check in to the party at 7:30, can we leave to ride something and then come back, or are you "in" once you are "in?"
> 
> I think that's it. It seems like a lot of money for dessert, especially as I am not a huge dessert eater, but if we can get egg rolls and such also, we'll probably do it. Thanks for your help!



Hi, leebee!  I'll try to help:

1) Yes, prepaid.  You can get a refund if you cancel by the 5 day before mark.  
2)  You do eat at tables in the restaurant - not in the garden.  If you book the before party, you eat first.  If you book the after party, you eat after the fireworks.  CMs escort you to the garden area when you are ready to walk over.  
3)  You are allowed to bring desserts into the garden area to have during fireworks if you book the before party.  I don't think before party guests can return to the dessert portion after the fireworks, but after party people would head there at that time.  
4)  You can call and book this rather than booking on MDE if you wish.
5)  It has been reported that the menu is the same for both the before and after parties.
6)  Yes, you are free to come and go once you have your party wristband.  Others have reported eating a bit, leaving to ride a ride, and then coming back after that.  

It is a lot of money for dessert.  We tried to look at it more as paying for a good view without having to stake a claim.


----------



## Allison

leebee said:


> I am thinking about booking the Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing for 8/22/18 (which is a late night EMH, with MK open for resort guests until 11), but I have a few questions. I know the answers are probably buried here, within 136 pages, so I'm hoping someone will help me out with some answers!
> 
> >> Is this a pre-paid event? If so and your plans change, can you get a refund?
> >> I know this is standing-only for the fireworks, but are there tables available for eating, or is this strictly standing-only?
> >> Are you allowed to take your desserts into the viewing area? Can you go back for a little nosh after the fireworks show?
> >> MUST one have a MDE account to book this?
> >> Does anyone know if they are offering savory treats at this, or just at the after-event?
> >> Fireworks are at 9pm. If we check in to the party at 7:30, can we leave to ride something and then come back, or are you "in" once you are "in?"
> 
> I think that's it. It seems like a lot of money for dessert, especially as I am not a huge dessert eater, but if we can get egg rolls and such also, we'll probably do it. Thanks for your help!



There is a lot of relevant information in the first post.


----------



## Sparty1833

is this good for kids (2 and 4) so they can get a decent view of the castle?


----------



## nursemelis374

We enjoyed the party on June 5th, party of 7.  We were almost the last people to leave the dessert area and head to the pretty full garden view area and had no problem getting a great spot.  Everyone stood for our show.  We loved the fireworks and felt this was completely worth it!


----------



## 123SA

I was overruled by my family    They asked me to switch from the garden plaza to the terrace seated party.  I'm not a fan of the off center view, but I think I am a fan of sitting down for an hour.


----------



## leebee

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Hi, leebee!  I'll try to help:
> 
> 1) Yes, prepaid.  You can get a refund if you cancel by the 5 day before mark.
> 2)  You do eat at tables in the restaurant - not in the garden.  If you book the before party, you eat first.  If you book the after party, you eat after the fireworks.  CMs escort you to the garden area when you are ready to walk over.
> 3)  You are allowed to bring desserts into the garden area to have during fireworks if you book the before party.  I don't think before party guests can return to the dessert portion after the fireworks, but after party people would head there at that time.
> 4)  You can call and book this rather than booking on MDE if you wish.
> 5)  It has been reported that the menu is the same for both the before and after parties.
> 6)  Yes, you are free to come and go once you have your party wristband.  Others have reported eating a bit, leaving to ride a ride, and then coming back after that.
> 
> It is a lot of money for dessert.  We tried to look at it more as paying for a good view without having to stake a claim.



Thank you! I'm looking at this in the same way as I view a character meal; you're paying for the experience and the accessibility, not necessarily for the food! As long as it can be canceled, I think I'll book it. Thanks!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Here now and have Dessert Party scheduled for Sunday 6/24. It's calling for 80% chance of thunder storms next few evenings. There is a five day cancellation policy which means if I cancel it has to be tonite. Wondering whether I should cancel and then if weather improves go and re-book closer to Sunday.  The parities don't seem to be selling out for this week.  

Has anyone been to party during thunder storms? Not sure that would be an enjoy experience....


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Lsdolphin said:


> Here now and have Dessert Party scheduled for Sunday 6/24. It's calling for 80% chance of thunder storms next few evenings. There is a five day cancellation policy which means if I cancel it has to be tonite. Wondering whether I should cancel and then if weather improves go and re-book closer to Sunday.  The parities don't seem to be selling out for this week.
> 
> Has anyone been to party during thunder storms? Not sure that would be an enjoy experience....



I'm booked for the 25th and think thunderstorms in FL are just the norm during the summer time. I believe that if it thunders, they will hold off the fireworks until it is safe to carry them out again.


----------



## old feller

Disney held off the Hollweeen fireworks over an hour or more two years ago because of rain.I was very thankful the stuck it out.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lsdolphin said:


> Here now and have Dessert Party scheduled for Sunday 6/24. It's calling for 80% chance of thunder storms next few evenings. There is a five day cancellation policy which means if I cancel it has to be tonite. Wondering whether I should cancel and then if weather improves go and re-book closer to Sunday.  The parities don't seem to be selling out for this week.
> 
> Has anyone been to party during thunder storms? Not sure that would be an enjoy experience....



I'm assuming you have the before party booked, as my comments won't apply to the after party.  If it is truly storming at HEA time... you'll be very glad you have the party booked for shelter!  We had a delayed fireworks one night last year and "roughed it out" in the terrace, nice and dry, with desserts steps away.  No complaints here, although fortunately the delay wasn't too long. 

Calculated risk if you want to cancel now and decide closer.  Availability does seem pretty good if you believe the website.  Personally, I don't let FL forecasts really dictate my plans, unless it's a hurricane.  But good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

kahluacream said:


> Dessert party from Tomorrowland Terrace tonight (6/19) was lovely! We arrived at 7:50. There were 2 podiums and 2 lines, one on the right for guests with a garden view time of 7:45. Most of those guests had already checked in when we arrived, with a few checking in on that side and going right in to a separate dessert party as we arrived.
> 
> We got in the line on the left. There were probably about 40 people already in line. At 8 pm, they started checking guests in and seating everyone on the lower terrace. Most tables were right up against the railing.
> 
> We checked in, got wristbands, and were given an overview of the food & beverage offerings before being shown to a table at the railing with a nice view of the castle.
> 
> Our teens grabbed food and then went to ride the PeopleMover before HEA started. While they were gone, our host offered to take our picture. A Photopass photographer also came around twice.
> 
> The show was great. Food was plentiful... Plenty of my favorite chocolate covered strawberries right up until the end! A centered view from the garden would have been better & some of the lower projections were hard to see. On the upside, Tink flew right at us at the end of the show.
> 
> Overall, I loved the relaxed feeling of being shown to our table & staying there for the show without having to “stake out a spot.”
> 
> We went straight to Buzz afterward which was practically a walk on. When we cut back thru the terrace afterward, the “After” party crowd was dining at the terrace behind where we sat. There were seriously like 4 families there that I could see, very uncrowded with lots of extra tables.
> 
> Hope this review is helpful! I wanted to post while the details were still fresh to hopefully help someone else. The info here has really helped me!



A rare Terrace Viewing party review - THANK YOU!  Added to Post #1.  



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Hi, leebee!  I'll try to help:
> 
> 1) Yes, prepaid.  You can get a refund if you cancel by the 5 day before mark.
> 2)  You do eat at tables in the restaurant - not in the garden.  If you book the before party, you eat first.  If you book the after party, you eat after the fireworks.  CMs escort you to the garden area when you are ready to walk over.
> 3)  You are allowed to bring desserts into the garden area to have during fireworks if you book the before party.  I don't think before party guests can return to the dessert portion after the fireworks, but after party people would head there at that time.
> 4)  You can call and book this rather than booking on MDE if you wish.
> 5)  It has been reported that the menu is the same for both the before and after parties.
> 6)  Yes, you are free to come and go once you have your party wristband.  Others have reported eating a bit, leaving to ride a ride, and then coming back after that.
> 
> It is a lot of money for dessert.  We tried to look at it more as paying for a good view without having to stake a claim.



Very helpful (and accurate) information - THANK YOU for helping out your fellow DISers.


----------



## mandysmom

I see they have new offerings, like Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake, listed on Disney’s website for the after party. Does the before party have the same new menu? If not, I’m going to have to change to the after party, lol.


----------



## Meglen

We did the before dessert party on 6/20. We showed up for check in around 7:50 no line at all. Only confusion was we needed to go to the second podium the first was for the after party. We got our wristbands and sat down on the second level close to the terrace seating section. We ate our desert they were meh. But the ice cream was really good and I liked the bottled water being available.

Before we checked in there was about 5 people in the garden. After we ate and sat for a fee we walked our selves over 45 min before the show. Walked to the back corner had a nice poll in the way but could see the castle. My son and husband layed down for a good 30 min . (They need to cut the bushes in half in the front no reason for such tall things in the way)

Show time!! We all moved with plunty of room. Some people stood some sat everyone was mindfull of children being able to see. Show was amazing and worth the price tag. The amount of people in the hub and main Street was scary. Was a sold out before party and not a single cm told us to hurry. 

https://imgur.com/gallery/jKnjucx


----------



## Meglen

mandysmom said:


> I see they have new offerings, like Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake, listed on Disney’s website for the after party. Does the before party have the same new menu? If not, I’m going to have to change to the after party, lol.


Yes the before party had them


----------



## Stitch813

Booked dessert party for our December trip.  Going to do the Jingle Bell Jingle Bam dessert party as well!  Did the Star Wars one last trip and was totally worth it to me.  More so for the "not having to camp out for a spot for hours" perk, but still the food and alcoholic drinks were good too


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

HEA Tomorrowland Terrace show 6/21. We arrived about 7:50 and were shown to our table. We weren’t on the rail and just a FYI if you’re not on the rail, the fireworks are blocked slightly. The tables further from the podium have better castle views and the ‘perfect’ seating would be by the rail furthest away!

Desserts are the new menu and I know that’s been covered. There were also photo pass photographers taking pictures before and during the show. DH said this is definitely the way to do fireworks!  Feel free to ask if you have any questions.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Stitch813 said:


> Booked dessert party for our December trip.  Going to do the Jingle Bell Jingle Bam dessert party as well!  Did the Star Wars one last trip and was totally worth it to me.  More so for the "not having to camp out for a spot for hours" perk, but still the food and alcoholic drinks were good too



I'm interested in booking Jingle Bell Jingle Bam for December...have they started booking for it already?


----------



## Stitch813

CookieandOatmeal said:


> I'm interested in booking Jingle Bell Jingle Bam for December...have they started booking for it already?



They haven't started booking for it yet.  Just planning ahead  lol


----------



## biochemgirl

FatherForce said:


> We had a GREAT view of the show on the terrace, and there is a sense of calm and solace being able to sit in chairs while the chaos ensues all around you...



Do you have any pictures of your viewpoint? Thanks!


----------



## leebee

Thanks to all who answered earlier questions. I booked the Plaza Garden Viewing party for August 22, which is our arrival day. Our flight lands at 12:30pm so I have no worries about getting to MK in time for the party. We are psyched!!!


----------



## mandysmom

Meglen said:


> Yes the before party had them


Thank you!


----------



## 123SA

TinkerBellLiz said:


> HEA Tomorrowland Terrace show 6/21. We arrived about 7:50 and were shown to our table. We weren’t on the rail and just a FYI if you’re not on the rail, the fireworks are blocked slightly. The tables further from the podium have better castle views and the ‘perfect’ seating would be by the rail furthest away!
> 
> Desserts are the new menu and I know that’s been covered. There were also photo pass photographers taking pictures before and during the show. DH said this is definitely the way to do fireworks!  Feel free to ask if you have any questions.



From previous replies, it seems that the larger parties are seated in the 2nd row, so as a party of 5, I'm expecting that's where I'll be.  Did you notice this?

And, is there anywhere for those whose view is blocked to stand and view the fireworks without blocking the view of others who are seated?

Furthest from the podium...does this mean closer to tomorrowland?

Happy to hear about the photopass photographers!

Thanks


----------



## wintershawl

TinkerBellLiz said:


> Desserts are the new menu



Woohoo!!  So glad to hear that.


----------



## jimim

Did it tonight. Cheap seats. Garden view. We had zero issues with not having a good view. Everyone stood and everyone had enough space. We chilled on the back rail. way more than enough space on the garden. So anyone worried don’t.  It’s all good. 

We did get to see a family do the walk of shame. They snuck in from the exit. Staked our a seat and sat. 10 mins later here comes a cast member. The guy literally tried to tell him he thought this open area was for anyone. Like the wall to wall people were nuts to be standing near each other but no one noticed this open area that no one was usIng really. Lol

But like I said. Plenty of room I feel. Relax. Enjoy. Go. The food was good. Actually I think best dessert party food from the 4 other in the past I have done at Hollywood studios.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

123SA said:


> From previous replies, it seems that the larger parties are seated in the 2nd row, so as a party of 5, I'm expecting that's where I'll be.  Did you notice this?
> 
> And, is there anywhere for those whose view is blocked to stand and view the fireworks without blocking the view of others who are seated?
> 
> Furthest from the podium...does this mean closer to tomorrowland?
> 
> Happy to hear about the photopass photographers!
> 
> Thanks



There are 2 rows, one on the rail and one slightly behind those tables. We were a table of 3 behind a group of 10 to 12 on the rail. Large groups aren’t necessarily behind so don’t give up hope!  

You enter right up from Plaza Restaurant.  Being directionally challenged on good days......you’re closer to the castle hub path leading into Tomorrowland. I hope that makes sense. My camera died right before the show started but here is our castle view.


----------



## ashmac8

We did the before dessert party last night. Lined up right before 745 and were seated pretty quickly. We took our time relaxing and enjoying the snacks. This was my 4th dessert party in the last year or so and I was one of the folks worried about being over crowded with dueling parties. We headed over to the garden around 835 or so and there were plenty of spaces. We staked out a spot and got a photpass photo. We sat until just before the show. We were to the far right if you are facing the castle near the front. No crowding issues and we had a really great time. I was so relieved.


----------



## BMAEC

ashmac8 said:


> We did the before dessert party last night. Lined up right before 745 and were seated pretty quickly. We took our time relaxing and enjoying the snacks. This was my 4th dessert party in the last year or so and I was one of the folks worried about being over crowded with dueling parties. We headed over to the garden around 835 or so and there were plenty of spaces. We staked out a spot and got a photpass photo. We sat until just before the show. We were to the far right if you are facing the castle near the front. No crowding issues and we had a really great time. I was so relieved.


So a photopass photographer is available for the garden view party?  That’s great to hear! I was worried it was just for the seated Terrace one.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Someone in a FB group claimed she got a Disney Visa discount on the plaza dessert party. Is that something new?


----------



## mlnbabies

We went to the after party on 6-20. We checked in at 8:15p and got our bands. We were escorted to the viewing area. Plenty of room to pick from. It was just my daughter and I and we picked a plant stand so I could lean against the base. Lots of space left close to start. Some people sat and stood. I kind of sat on the plant stand. After the show we went to the party. Plenty of food to chose from and drinks. The food was ok. I really enjoyed the toffee. Well worth it.


----------



## ashmac8

BMAEC said:


> So a photopass photographer is available for the garden view party?  That’s great to hear! I was worried it was just for the seated Terrace one.



Yes. One even came to our table for a shot there which was a nice touch.


----------



## Nailpartyof6

Looking at doing the dessert party on 12/30, the early fireworks show. Should we do the before party or after?


----------



## jacksmommy

We did the pre HEA Garden View Fireworks Dessert Party on Tuesday, June 19th.  I kept going back and forth whether to keep it after they added the after party and also because of my son's Tree Nut allergies.  I am happy to report that I am thrilled we did not cancel - it was really at my 12 year old son's insistence we do it regardless if he could eat anything.  We arrived a little before 7:45 and there was a line and many people already sitting for the before party.  The after party line was not long at all.  We were escorted to our table and then one of the wait staff came to talk to me about the safe options for my son.  He had PLENTY of choices which was fabulous and a relief.  He and my daughter loved the desserts (I am not a huge sweet fan) and then once they felt finished we headed to the garden.  We staked out a spot towards the front and then they went and played with a bunch of kids in the back running around - they loved it!  They had their pictures takes with a photopass photographer and then once it was getting more full they came and sat with me.  The area directly in front of the garden is reserved for wheel chairs and ECV's plus their caregivers.  I think this is why people in the front stand - there are people directly in front of you standing and you can not see the bottom projections.  Many people sat and lied down as well in the garden - there was plenty of space! Not sure if either party was sold out or not but it was worth every penny for me personally to enjoy the show and not worry about someone obstructing our view or pushing.  Getting out of the garden was a nightmare though.  It was scary crowded and I was worried about kids getting trampled because between the heat and the crowds, people were on edge!  I highly recommend the party
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




At the table
 our view if seated








standing and zoomed iphone pic





happy kids running around


----------



## famgel

jacksmommy said:


> We did the pre HEA Garden View Fireworks Dessert Party on Tuesday, June 19th.  I kept going back and forth whether to keep it after they added the after party and also because of my son's Tree Nut allergies.  I am happy to report that I am thrilled we did not cancel - it was really at my 12 year old son's insistence we do it regardless if he could eat anything.  We arrived a little before 7:45 and there was a line and many people already sitting for the before party.  The after party line was not long at all.  We were escorted to our table and then one of the wait staff came to talk to me about the safe options for my son.  He had PLENTY of choices which was fabulous and a relief.  He and my daughter loved the desserts (I am not a huge sweet fan) and then once they felt finished we headed to the garden.  We staked out a spot towards the front and then they went and played with a bunch of kids in the back running around - they loved it!  They had their pictures takes with a photopass photographer and then once it was getting more full they came and sat with me.  The area directly in front of the garden is reserved for wheel chairs and ECV's plus their caregivers.  I think this is why people in the front stand - there are people directly in front of you standing and you can not see the bottom projections.  Many people sat and lied down as well in the garden - there was plenty of space! Not sure if either party was sold out or not but it was worth every penny for me personally to enjoy the show and not worry about someone obstructing our view or pushing.  Getting out of the garden was a nightmare though.  It was scary crowded and I was worried about kids getting trampled because between the heat and the crowds, people were on edge!  I highly recommend the party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the table
> our view if seated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> standing and zoomed iphone pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy kids running around


Ty!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Some noteworthy news.  12/31 is 190 days out and I was just checking the website.  If you're in a +10 window, *12/30 and 12/31 are bookable. *

This is practically unheard of - often those special nights are added later and we all spend days/hours watching and waiting. 

Current dessert party ADR times look like: 



Last year, 12/30 & 12/31 fireworks were 6:30 pm and 11:50 pm.  These ADR times seems to suggest a similar schedule this year. 

Same as last year, same price as a standard night party.  

For the New Years crowd - time to start planning!


----------



## disny_luvr

We did the dessert party tonight (6/24). I’m so glad we booked this event and did not cancel. We arrived to the party shortly after 7:45. We were seated immediately and stayed at the food area until about 8:20. We thought the desserts were great! We also enjoyed the taco rolls. We were escorted over to the garden and had no problem finding a place along the back railing. The garden was full but never felt packed; there were pockets of empty spaces that provided plenty of area to move around. Once the show started everyone stood and moved forward; we had a whole area to ourselves. It was fabulous! My husband told me it was the best money we spent all trip. I would not hesitate to book this again. In fact, I don’t think we’ll ever not book it. The uncrowded space is great and the view is awesome!


----------



## Nailpartyof6

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Some noteworthy news.  12/31 is 190 days out and I was just checking the website.  If you're in a +10 window, *12/30 and 12/31 are bookable. *
> 
> This is practically unheard of - often those special nights are added later and we all spend days/hours watching and waiting.
> 
> Current dessert party ADR times look like:
> 
> View attachment 332382
> 
> Last year, 12/30 & 12/31 fireworks were 6:30 pm and 11:50 pm.  These ADR times seems to suggest a similar schedule this year.
> 
> Same as last year, same price as a standard night party.
> 
> For the New Years crowd - time to start planning!


Our first day there isn’t until 12/29. Hopefully it doesn’t sell out


----------



## Cluelyss

We did the before party on 6/10. This was my 4th HEA garden party and while the crowd in the garden was noticeably higher, it was still a million times better than the crowds outside the garden.

We went down about a half hour before the show (as we’ve always done) and the garden was already quite full, which had not been the case in the past. So my favorite spot was already gone (far left, back rail) and we were forced to select a nice open area in the middle of the garden. My kids had plenty of room to dance and run around up until showtime.

There was already a couple standing at the front railing when we entered the garden, so I know we’d need to stand once the show started, but we sat and relaxed until then.

Even with the higher crowds I would still book this again (in fact, I have it booked for October!) as it’s still worth the price for a stress free evening, if that’s your goal. Someone asked about the old FP area for Wishes, and this feels about like that crowd. Full, but with space around you. Not the shoulder to shoulder nonsense you’d experience on Main Street.

And the new menu and photo opps are a nice touch too!


----------



## AngieInOH

Cluelyss said:


> Someone asked about the old FP area for Wishes, and this feels about like that crowd. Full, but with space around you. Not the shoulder to shoulder nonsense you’d experience on Main Street.



That was me!!  Thanks!!  Stinks to pay for something I used to be able to use a FP on but it sounds worth it to me!


----------



## mekay1012

I'm thinking of doing the After the fireworks dessert party on July 17.  I'm not very familiar with the tomorrowland terrace or the garden.  Will it be hard to get back to the terrace after the fireworks (will be be going against the crowd).  We have a BOG adr at 6:00 so I'm trying to decide if we are going to want to eat desserts after a big meal.  Has anyone done both?  I'm thinking if we do the after party, that gives us a little more time for the food to settle.


----------



## flipflopmom

Any first hand experiences with December 30th party? I'm considering the 5:00 plaza, but then have no idea what do with dinner... was thinking about an early night so we would be geared up for all day at EPCOT on the 31st. My ADR day is tomorrow so I have to think fast! 



GADisneyDad14 said:


> Some noteworthy news.
> 
> Same as last year, same price as a standard night party.
> 
> For the New Years crowd - time to start planning!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

flipflopmom said:


> Any first hand experiences with December 30th party? I'm considering the 5:00 plaza, but then have no idea what do with dinner... was thinking about an early night so we would be geared up for all day at EPCOT on the 31st. My ADR day is tomorrow so I have to think fast!



DS and I did the 12/30/17, early fireworks Plaza Garden viewing party.  Great time!  The early show in some ways sort of feels like an afterthought, but it was perfect for us since I didn’t want to be out super late (was resting up for the next night).

MK ‘felt’ like a really crowded HEA to me for the early show.  I was glad to have the garden viewing.

Great vibe in the MK (they switch to a more party soundtrack in the Hub vs traditional music) - DS used the space in the garden for his own personal dance party.  

I’m more than likely going to do the early show Plaza Garden viewing again this year.  It made our plans so much easier not having to spend much time planning/thinking about where we’d be for fireworks time.


----------



## flipflopmom

GADisneyDad14 said:


> DS and I did the 12/30/17, early fireworks Plaza Garden viewing party.  Great time!  The early show in some ways sort of feels like an afterthought, but it was perfect for us since I didn’t want to be out super late (was resting up for the next night).
> 
> MK ‘felt’ like a really crowded HEA to me for the early show.  I was glad to have the garden viewing.
> 
> Great vibe in the MK (they switch to a more party soundtrack in the Hub vs traditional music) - DS used the space in the garden for his own personal dance party.
> 
> I’m more than likely going to do the early show Plaza Garden viewing again this year.  It made our plans so much easier not having to spend much time planning/thinking about where we’d be for fireworks time.



Thanks so much! Sounds like a winner!


----------



## CamperMouse

We will be there during this time. Can I book it if my 180 days starts on Saturday?


----------



## McKelly

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Some noteworthy news.  12/31 is 190 days out and I was just checking the website.  If you're in a +10 window, *12/30 and 12/31 are bookable. *
> 
> This is practically unheard of - often those special nights are added later and we all spend days/hours watching and waiting.
> 
> Current dessert party ADR times look like:
> 
> View attachment 332382
> 
> Last year, 12/30 & 12/31 fireworks were 6:30 pm and 11:50 pm.  These ADR times seems to suggest a similar schedule this year.
> 
> Same as last year, same price as a standard night party.
> 
> For the New Years crowd - time to start planning!



THANKS for posting this!  I wasn't even looking to book this at 5:00 this morning!  I had no idea it would even be available at 180 days.


----------



## mlnbabies

mekay1012 said:


> I'm thinking of doing the After the fireworks dessert party on July 17.  I'm not very familiar with the tomorrowland terrace or the garden.  Will it be hard to get back to the terrace after the fireworks (will be be going against the crowd).  We have a BOG adr at 6:00 so I'm trying to decide if we are going to want to eat desserts after a big meal.  Has anyone done both?  I'm thinking if we do the after party, that gives us a little more time for the food to settle.



We did the after party on 6-20. As soon as the fireworks were over, we left the viewing area and went to the left toward the terrace. It wasn't too hard to get across. the check in desk was on the right hand side of the walk way.


----------



## gap2368

So I am doing one of the first MNSSHP in September ( I forgot my date) any way on the website when I booked the party it also had something else listed I did not look too much into this as I thought it was just saying you need a special ticket and a few even things turns out Disney had on their website that not only do we get the dessert party but also a special parade viewing spot they apparently did not mean to have this add because I got a phone call today saying they were sorry for the confusion but since they messed up they would honor the parade reserved spot. so if anyone else has a desserty party for the september one you might be getting a phone call


----------



## dizneeat

gap2368 said:


> So I am doing one of the first MNSSHP in September ( I forgot my date) any way on the website when I booked the party it also had something else listed I did not look too much into this as I thought it was just saying you need a special ticket and a few even things turns out Disney had on their website that not only do we get the dessert party but also a special parade viewing spot they apparently did not mean to have this add because I got a phone call today saying they were sorry for the confusion but since they messed up they would honor the parade reserved spot. so if anyone else has a desserty party for the september one you might be getting a phone call



*Interesting, thanks for posting! We are booked for the dessert party Sept. 3 and I wrote to Guest Services asking about that, but haven't heard back yet. Don't think they will call us here in Austria. *


----------



## lauris87

For those who have done the BEFORE party....what is it like after the show as far as trying to get out and go on more rides? I'm assuming tomorrowland is the best bet to get to.  Is it crazy??   I can't decide between the before or after party.....


----------



## glvsav37

lauris87 said:


> For those who have done the BEFORE party....what is it like after the show as far as trying to get out and go on more rides? I'm assuming tomorrowland is the best bet to get to.  Is it crazy??   I can't decide between the before or after party.....



thats where we usually go.....trying to cross over to the other side of the park is just not possible. Even up through the walkways along side the castle is very hard. Plan on doing something in TMWL and then loop around through fantasyland.


----------



## disny_luvr

I   I posted my review last night on the dessert party I attended yesterday. Here are two pictures I took. The first shows the garden just before the show. The second one shows how everyone stood up and moved forward as the show was starting, leaving a nice, open space for my family.


----------



## glvsav37

I think the last few posts and pictures have confirmed it, I'm going to try the garden party. We've done the plaza a few times (before the garden was an option and you could stand at the rails) and I think there is a better shot at getting a good view in the garden then rolling the dice with the tables in the plaza.


----------



## gap2368

dizneeat said:


> *Interesting, thanks for posting! We are booked for the dessert party Sept. 3 and I wrote to Guest Services asking about that, but haven't heard back yet. Don't think they will call us here in Austria. *


I think I am doing the September 7 and just got the phone call today I would guess they will do the same thing for you if you also had the parade viewing area or when you get to Disney you could stop by GR and ask them. I plane to do this as I am not sure where the parade viewing area is or what parade it is for.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

gap2368 said:


> So I am doing one of the first MNSSHP in September ( I forgot my date) any way on the website when I booked the party it also had something else listed I did not look too much into this as I thought it was just saying you need a special ticket and a few even things turns out Disney had on their website that not only do we get the dessert party but also a special parade viewing spot they apparently did not mean to have this add because I got a phone call today saying they were sorry for the confusion but since they messed up they would honor the parade reserved spot. so if anyone else has a desserty party for the september one you might be getting a phone call





gap2368 said:


> I think I am doing the September 7 and just got the phone call today I would guess they will do the same thing for you if you also had the parade viewing area or when you get to Disney you could stop by GR and ask them. I plane to do this as I am not sure where the parade viewing area is or what parade it is for.



Be glad you have missed the last 30 pages and 1,000 posts on the MNSSHP thread on this topic!    (Although some of which I contributed to, full disclosure!)

But yes, the gist for those that don’t follow all of the details...

When MNSSHP dessert party dates became bookable the website had language indicating reserved parade viewing was included.  Parade viewing was included with the Terrace Viewing Party in 2016 but not 2017.  The website had this parade viewing info for at least a few weeks.

Disney eventually removed the parade viewing language from the website, causing confusion.

Disney is now reaching out to anyone who booked prior to 6/18 when the website contained the incorrect information about parade viewing and letting them know they’ll still honor the parade viewing.  But, it is only for those who booked pre-6/18 when the information was inaccurate.

You can check-in starting at 4:30pm to get parade viewing credentials and specific viewing location information.

Viewing is for the first parade, but they do not know what time that parade will be (has not been finalized yet).  Last year the first parade was 9:15pm but prior years it was 8:30pm.  Many have discussed the potential tight (to borderline impossible) timeframe between parade and fireworks (which is probably ultimately why they did away with parade viewing last year in the first place).

Anyway - sorry - long post!


----------



## chuff88

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Be glad you have missed the last 30 pages and 1,000 posts on the MNSSHP thread on this topic!    (Although some of which I contributed to, full disclosure!)
> 
> But yes, the gist for those that don’t follow all of the details...
> 
> When MNSSHP dessert party dates became bookable the Terrace Viewing Party (not the Plaza Garden Viewing Party) website had language indicating reserved parade viewing was included.  Parade viewing was included with the Terrace Viewing Party in 2016 but not 2017.  The website had this parade viewing info for at least a few weeks.
> 
> Disney eventually removed the parade viewing language from the website, causing confusion.
> 
> Disney is now reaching out to anyone who booked prior to 6/18 when the website contained the incorrect information about parade viewing and letting them know they’ll still honor the parade viewing.  But, it is only for those who booked pre-6/18 when the information was inaccurate.
> 
> You can check-in starting at 4:30pm to get parade viewing credentials and specific viewing location information.
> 
> Viewing is for the first parade, but they do not know what time that parade will be (has not been finalized yet).  Last year the first parade was 9:15pm but prior years it was 8:30pm.  Many have discussed the potential tight (to borderline impossible) timeframe between parade and fireworks (which is probably ultimately why they did away with parade viewing last year in the first place).
> 
> Anyway - sorry - long post!



Just to clarify, I have the Plaza Garden Hallowishes party booked and they are also honoring parade viewing for people who booked that party prior to 6/18. The language indicating parade viewing for this group was not as strong, but there were parts in the "Know Before You Go" section that indicated parade viewing was available.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

chuff88 said:


> Just to clarify, I have the Plaza Garden Hallowishes party booked and they are also honoring parade viewing for people who booked that party prior to 6/18. The language indicating parade viewing for this group was not as strong, but there were parts in the "Know Before You Go" section that indicated parade viewing was available.



Ha, yes, I just caught up on another new 5 pages of the MNSSHP thread to see that!


----------



## BraveEeyore

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Some noteworthy news.  12/31 is 190 days out and I was just checking the website.  If you're in a +10 window, *12/30 and 12/31 are bookable. *
> 
> This is practically unheard of - often those special nights are added later and we all spend days/hours watching and waiting.
> 
> Current dessert party ADR times look like:
> 
> View attachment 332382
> 
> Last year, 12/30 & 12/31 fireworks were 6:30 pm and 11:50 pm.  These ADR times seems to suggest a similar schedule this year.
> 
> Same as last year, same price as a standard night party.
> 
> For the New Years crowd - time to start planning!



I booked the 31, late show, yesterday!!! So excited


----------



## Lsdolphin

We attended "Before" HEA dessert Party last night (6/24).  The thunder storms cleared out just in time for the area to dry off. In spite of the weather it looked like everyone made the party as the dessert seating area was packed with maybe one or two empty tables.  The small water bottles were great to have and their was a great choice of desserts. We especially enjoyed the fruit and cheese platters.  I did ask if I could have a box to take some desserts to the viewing area and I was told "no" and given a small plastic plate instead.  No problem since I had brought my own container anyway, I just asked to see if they would give me anything.
We entered garden area around 8:15 and there were quite a few people there who were sitting on spread out ponchos and some people already standing at front railing.  The "highly recommended" (by dis-board) back left corner facing the castle was empty.  The area all around was full of people mostly sitting on ground but the space directly in front of us remained empty until just before the fireworks.  The garden appeared packed but then when the fireworks began most people stood up and their really was plenty of space.

In spite of weather and crowd concerns both the dessert and viewing aspects of entire experience were great and we would definitely do this party again!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just wanted to take a quick second and thank the MANY DISers who have stopped by recently to share their thoughts/experiences on recent dessert parties.  They are incredibly helpful to all of us!  

A huge !!!

Post #1 has been updated with the latest review links.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mekay1012 said:


> I'm thinking of doing the After the fireworks dessert party on July 17.  I'm not very familiar with the tomorrowland terrace or the garden.  Will it be hard to get back to the terrace after the fireworks (will be be going against the crowd).  We have a BOG adr at 6:00 so I'm trying to decide if we are going to want to eat desserts after a big meal.  Has anyone done both?  I'm thinking if we do the after party, that gives us a little more time for the food to settle.



With fireworks at 9:15, that means you'll be eating desserts around 9:35-9:40ish - to me that's a reasonable time between dinner and a sweat treat to top off the night (although highly personal I guess).  

It's reasonably easy to get from the Plaza back to the Tomorrowland Terrace after the show.  Not sure how they're handling it - whether you are on your own or you're escorted - but it's kind of with the flow and not terribly far.  



CamperMouse said:


> We will be there during this time. Can I book it if my 180 days starts on Saturday?



180 days from Saturday is 12/27/2018.  Your +10 booking window should include 12/30 & 12/31.


----------



## haileymarie92

Just booked the Garden before show dessert party for our trip in September. We only have 1 MK day (plus a MNSSHP) so we are excited to have a guaranteed spot for HEA. Plus yummy snacks!


----------



## jacksmommy

lauris87 said:


> For those who have done the BEFORE party....what is it like after the show as far as trying to get out and go on more rides? I'm assuming tomorrowland is the best bet to get to.  Is it crazy??   I can't decide between the before or after party.....



It was a nightmare getting over to Frontierland but that is where my kids wanted to go and what we had FP for.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jacksmommy said:


> It was a nightmare getting over to Frontierland but that is where my kids wanted to go and what we had FP for.



I second that emotion if heading towards that side of the park. “Just keep swimming!”   

It’s brutal.


----------



## cmarsh31

Did the Terrace party in 2014, before there were projections or a garden option... was a nice relaxing way to spend the evening. Just booked the After Garden party for July on our arrival night. Our flight doesn't get in until 5:30, so we'll drop our stuff and head to MK. Hopefully make our 7:50 FP for 7D then head over to the garden by 8:15ish... just two of us and doing it because my SIL really does't like big crowds - even as crowded as it's looking, it's still better than being crammed in the hub. First time seeing HEA for both of us!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

cmarsh31 said:


> Did the Terrace party in 2014, before there were projections or a garden option... was a nice relaxing way to spend the evening. Just booked the After Garden party for July on our arrival night. Our flight doesn't get in until 5:30, so we'll drop our stuff and head to MK. Hopefully make our 7:50 FP for 7D then head over to the garden by 8:15ish... just two of us and doing it because my SIL really does't like big crowds - even as crowded as it's looking, it's still better than being crammed in the hub. First time seeing HEA for both of us!



Depending on airline. Same day flight time changes are 50 per person if you wanna try and get their earlier. Depending on if seats are available.


----------



## nessagr

Can someone confirm yay or nay? I have a note I wrote from some source (didn't write that down) saying that we can get Mickey straws at the party- is this true? Was going to buy one for each kid at our BOG lunch that morning, but will refrain if we can get them at the party that night "for free".


----------



## Elle23

We are booked for the before party in December. I was initially thinking of cancelling with the advent of the after party, but with the latest positive reviews, and the fact that we have an ADR for CRT at 5:30, we are thinking of switching to the after party. I guess I made it through the stages of grieving and have moved on! 

I do have a question about the after party...

Is everything fresh and well stocked? I hate to think we would just be getting the before party’s leftovers.


----------



## Cluelyss

nessagr said:


> Can someone confirm yay or nay? I have a note I wrote from some source (didn't write that down) saying that we can get Mickey straws at the party- is this true? Was going to buy one for each kid at our BOG lunch that morning, but will refrain if we can get them at the party that night "for free".


I may have just missed them, but didn’t see any on the 10th.


----------



## melissa723

Well, based on all of the positive reviews, I just booked the before party for our trip in November. With only having two chances to see HEA due to MVMCP, I knew I needed to bite the bullet and just go for it.  Plus, given the 5 day cancellation policy, it was a no-brainer. This will be our first dessert party and I cannot wait to surprise my mom and daughter with it!


----------



## cmarsh31

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Depending on airline. Same day flight time changes are 50 per person if you wanna try and get their earlier. Depending on if seats are available.



We're two grown women... who don't want the 6am flight!  If we miss 7D it's fine, it's my favorite, not my SIL's, and I'll be back in November.


----------



## BMAEC

nessagr said:


> Can someone confirm yay or nay? I have a note I wrote from some source (didn't write that down) saying that we can get Mickey straws at the party- is this true? Was going to buy one for each kid at our BOG lunch that morning, but will refrain if we can get them at the party that night "for free".


There is a picture of a “kid’s kabob plate” on Disney food blog showing a Mickey straw and foods that can be skewered onto it. I’m not sure if this is still the case though.


----------



## corn princess

Cluelyss said:


> I may have just missed them, but didn’t see any on the 10th.


When we there a few weeks ago there were no Mickey straws.


----------



## HatboxHaint

ashmac8 said:


> We did the before dessert party last night. Lined up right before 745 and were seated pretty quickly. We took our time relaxing and enjoying the snacks. This was my 4th dessert party in the last year or so and I was one of the folks worried about being over crowded with dueling parties. We headed over to the garden around 835 or so and there were plenty of spaces. We staked out a spot and got a photpass photo. We sat until just before the show. We were to the far right if you are facing the castle near the front. No crowding issues and we had a really great time. I was so relieved.



is the photopass photo spot obvious or do you have to look for it? It is inside the garden?


----------



## Dan Murphy

leebee said:


> Thanks to all who answered earlier questions. I booked the Plaza Garden Viewing party for August 22, which is our arrival day. Our flight lands at 12:30pm so I have no worries about getting to MK in time for the party. We are psyched!!!


Good choice, leebee, enjoy.  Remember, back railing.


----------



## mcurrence

I apologize in advance because I think this has been asked, but what is the advantage of watching from the back rail?  I'm really interested in seeing the projections rather than the fireworks, would the back rail work better for that?
TIA!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mcurrence said:


> I apologize in advance because I think this has been asked, but what is the advantage of watching from the back rail?  I'm really interested in seeing the projections rather than the fireworks, would the back rail work better for that?
> TIA!!



The first rule about the back rail is that you don’t talk about the back rail.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

@mcurrence - But in all seriousness, I like the back rail just to have something to lean on.  Plus to me, the view is similar from anywhere in the garden, back, front, middle, I’m generally OK.  Lastly, since I’ll sometimes pick up a little one to give them a better view, that’s easier to do on the back rail where I can lean and also not be in the way of anyone behind me.


----------



## mcurrence

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The first rule about the back rail is that you don’t talk about the back rail.


Got it! LOL Thank you


----------



## mekay1012

I'm so excited!  I just booked the after party.  Its going to be a long day!  Early morning magic, dinner at BOG and then the dessert party!


----------



## Cluelyss

HatboxHaint said:


> is the photopass photo spot obvious or do you have to look for it? It is inside the garden?


When we were there, the photographer was set up with a tripod in the back right corner of the garden (when looking at the castle). Maybe hard to miss if you aren’t looking. There was also one taking pictures at the tables on the terrace.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mekay1012 said:


> I'm so excited!  I just booked the after party.  Its going to be a long day!  Early morning magic, dinner at BOG and then the dessert party!



Have fun!  If you think about it, stop by afterwards and give us your thoughts (pretty please).  I think many of us are curious to see more reviews/detailed experiences with the After Party given its short existence so far.


----------



## Dan Murphy

mcurrence said:


> I apologize in advance because I think this has been asked, but what is the advantage of watching from the back rail?  I'm really interested in seeing the projections rather than the fireworks, would the back rail work better for that?
> TIA!!


Pretty much as GAD said above.  Usually, there is an open space between the back and the front of the area, especially as all those who do not know about the 'secret' back rail, move to the front when the show starts.  The view from the back gives you space in front of you (usually) and the view of the castle is as good as it can be.  Plus good for leaning, as GAD said above.


----------



## bigbear

We are attending the after dessert party. Can anyone tell me if we'll be able to watch Once Upon a Time from the terrace, at the party. Many thanks


----------



## Cluelyss

bigbear said:


> We are attending the after dessert party. Can anyone tell me if we'll be able to watch Once Upon a Time from the terrace, at the party. Many thanks


It will depend on the timing - some nights it’s befote HEA and some nights it’s after. Also, you will have a very obstructed view of the projections from up there. Lastly, depending on where you’re seated on the terrace, it may be difficult to see the castle from your seat. I’d plan to catch it another night if it’s important to you.


----------



## bigbear

Cluelyss said:


> It will depend on the timing - some nights it’s befote HEA and some nights it’s after. Also, you will have a very obstructed view of the projections from up there. Lastly, depending on where you’re seated on the terrace, it may be difficult to see the castle from your seat. I’d plan to catch it another night if it’s important to you.



Thanks for your reply   Yes, I have planned it for another night, just in case.  It's on at 10pm when we're there - so after HEA


----------



## LMO429

I currently have the before party booked.  We have a 5:30pm CRT reservation. Should I book the after party????  Does it matter?????  I was thinking maybe the after to space out what we have eaten???  We will have a 4 year old and 3 year old with us that are troopers and can stay up plus i am no rush to beat the crowds home.  this would be in ocotber when the park closes at 11pm.  any input appreciate should i switch to the after party there is availability


----------



## Cluelyss

LMO429 said:


> I currently have the before party booked.  We have a 5:30pm CRT reservation. Should I book the after party????  Does it matter?????  I was thinking maybe the after to space out what we have eaten???  We will have a 4 year old and 3 year old with us that are troopers and can stay up plus i am no rush to beat the crowds home.  this would be in ocotber when the park closes at 11pm.  any input appreciate should i switch to the after party there is availability


Personal preference, but I’m not sure you’d get your money’s worth out of the desserts doing the before party. You’ll also likely be going right from dinner to the party (both times I’ve had dinner at CRT it’s been a 2-hour Experience).


----------



## glvsav37

early Garden Party booked for 8/2   thanks everyone for the insight.


----------



## prgal0715

Wow - suddenly, I'm one week out from my 4th of July dessert party! (May the force be with me, seriously.) Anyhoo...since I'm booked for the pre-party with Plaza Garden viewing and the fireworks are at 9:15pm, what time do I check in for the party? I feel like I should know this since it's not my first rodeo, but I typically do my parties @GADisneyDad14 style: Show up 20 minutes before the fireworks, grab a dessert and head down to the garden. I *know* I'll need to be a little more strategic on the 4th and will have to check-in on time.  TIA!


----------



## abarriger

Can anyone tell me if you were able to catch the OUAT show from the After party area?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

prgal0715 said:


> Wow - suddenly, I'm one week out from my 4th of July dessert party! (May the force be with me, seriously.) Anyhoo...since I'm booked for the pre-party with Plaza Garden viewing and the fireworks are at 9:15pm, what time do I check in for the party? I feel like I should know this since it's not my first rodeo, but I typically do my parties @GADisneyDad14 style: Show up 20 minutes before the fireworks, grab a dessert and head down to the garden. I *know* I'll need to be a little more strategic on the 4th and will have to check-in on time.  TIA!



Official check-in for the before party is 1.5 hours before fireworks.  

You may be on your own for figuring out just what that means in terms of your plans on a  night like 7/4!  Good luck!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

abarriger said:


> Can anyone tell me if you were able to catch the OUAT show from the After party area?



From the pictures that have been posted, the After Party tables are in that “upper” Tomorrowland Terrace area, which does not have a quality view towards the castle.  Big caveat since I  have not done it myself, but my impression is that it’s not a great option for OUAT viewing.


----------



## bigbear

I asked about this earlier today - just scroll up it's on this page - we are going to put it in on another evening as I don't think the view will be great


----------



## Carol unsworth

we attended the before Plaza Garden Party on June 23rd with my niece and her boyfriend . It was a great experience and not crowded at all in the garden.
They were able to lay on the grass in front of us until the fireworks started with plenty of room around them. There was a family of little kids who had some light up toys who were also playing on the grass. We stood on the far left of the back rail as usual and had an amazing view, it was pretty crowded outside in the hub and on Maine Street though!
My niece had wanted to go to Crystal Palace and the only reservation I could get was 3.55. This meant no one was really hungry at the Dessert Party which was fine as previous experience has taught me the desserts are pretty mediocre!
We did all manage a couple of drinks though and headed to the garden about 8.20 as a few people seemed to be heading down and we didn’t want to not have our coveted railing spot!
It was a great experience and I won’t hesitate to do it again with the caveat that it is the reserved space that you are paying for.

We lined up about 7.30 and there was a pretty long line in front of us, they started letting us in around 7.40.

I did manage to find space to try the Spring Rolls and they were pretty good!
At the end of the fireworks they opened the back exit of Maine Street so we were able to make a slightly easier getaway!


----------



## dizneeat

gap2368 said:


> I think I am doing the September 7 and just got the phone call today I would guess they will do the same thing for you if you also had the parade viewing area or when you get to Disney you could stop by GR and ask them. I plane to do this as I am not sure where the parade viewing area is or what parade it is for.



*I was shocked that they actually called us here in Austria today to let us know that they will honour the parade viewing. Great move Disney! I will keep my reservation now!*


----------



## prgal0715

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Official check-in for the before party is 1.5 hours before fireworks.
> 
> You may be on your own for figuring out just what that means in terms of your plans on a  night like 7/4!  Good luck!


Thanks!! I think it may be a quick snack at the Terrace before moving out to the garden.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

prgal0715 said:


> Thanks!! I think it may be a quick snack at the Terrace before moving out to the garden.



Remember, there’s always the Poly beach!


----------



## Doug5984

melissa723 said:


> Well, based on all of the positive reviews, I just booked the before party for our trip in November. With only having two chances to see HEA due to MVMCP, I knew I needed to bite the bullet and just go for it.  Plus, given the 5 day cancellation policy, it was a no-brainer. This will be our first dessert party and I cannot wait to surprise my mom and daughter with it!



You made the right call, especially with all the parties the normal HEA will be more crowded.  

We did the dessert party in April, and will be doing it again on our next trip- because of the same issue with MNSSHP.


Also - #teambackrail  - it was great, had plenty of room to relax, once the show started we stood up - plenty of room in front, no one behind us or on the side.  It was great.


----------



## garada3

Please explain exactly where the check in podium is for the before party.

Is it on the Main Street path to the Tomorrowland Terrace or around the corner on the Tomorrowland path?

Thank you!


----------



## leiaorgana

garada3 said:


> Please explain exactly where the check in podium is for the before party.
> 
> Is it on the Main Street path to the Tomorrowland Terrace or around the corner on the Tomorrowland path?
> 
> Thank you!



It’s the side closet to the Plaza Restaurant and Main Street.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Dan Murphy said:


> Pretty much as GAD said above.  Usually, there is an open space between the back and the front of the area, especially as all those who do not know about the 'secret' back rail, move to the front when the show starts.  The view from the back gives you space in front of you (usually) and the view of the castle is as good as it can be.  Plus good for leaning, as GAD said above.




Yep that's exactly what happens!


----------



## ChanduTail

leiaorgana said:


> It’s the side closet to the Plaza Restaurant and Main Street.




There will also be two lines. Those going to the Tomorrowland Terrace party wait in the left line & those going to the Plaza Garden party wait in the right line.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

We went for the “before” dessert party on 6/25 and thought the party was overall decent. The party overall was not too crowded in both the food location and the viewing spot. The only complaint I had was the amount of people who rushed up to the front and stood right at the start which ruined a bit of my view. Oh well. It was also weird that most people sat at the right side of the garden and left much of the left side empty (which I was at). I have pictures that I’ll add when I get home. My phone is currently not letting me.


----------



## tiffne

We were at the before party on 6/24 and found the Plaza Garden experience to be great. The desserts were very “meh” to us and we are far from picky dessert people. Everything strangely lacked flavor. Chocolate covered strawberries were good though. I took several bottles of water with me and situated myself along the back fence. Most people seemed to cluster toward the right side of the garden as you faced the castle. One thing to keep in mind if you are standing along the back rail is you will be listening to CMs shoo people away from standing along the walkway behind you the entire time, at least that was my experience. All in all it was worth the money for the uncrowded view.

Here’s a few pics from our party!

To my right (looks more crowded than it was):

Main Street crowd to my left:


Maybe 10 minutes before show time, straight ahead of me:


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Wow, there were alot of DISers at the 6/24 party!  

Thanks @tiffne!


----------



## garada3

leiaorgana said:


> It’s the side closet to the Plaza Restaurant and Main Street.



Thank you!


----------



## garada3

ChanduTail said:


> There will also be two lines. Those going to the Tomorrowland Terrace party wait in the left line & those going to the Plaza Garden party wait in the right line.



Thank you!


----------



## msdroz

Been meaning to post about our experience from earlier June but have been so busy since we got back!

- While I don't think it was worth the money for average desserts, I do have to say that it was a highlight of our trip, and very memorable.  I'm not sure what type of view we would of had if we showed up in the general population a half hour before show time but I appreciated the unobstructed view of both the projection show and fireworks.
- Garden plaza had much better views than the terrace dessert party which we did a few years back (blocked by trees, speakers weren't very loud, people got up and claimed their spot early
- We showed up 5 min late to our reservation as I didn't want to wait in line to get in and waste time where we could be riding rides.  It wasn't a problem and we walked right in and began enjoying the party.  I also asked the hostess if we had to head down early to the garden viewing area and she said absolutely not, she said the seating can hold 500 people and there will plenty of room, and she was right.
- We first sat in the middle of the viewing area then noticed if we moved further in (and back against the railing) the view was much better, pretty much head on castle view and no one was over there so it was the perfect spot.  Only negative is you would hear the ushers yelling at people to keep moving through as families kept thinking you could just stop in the middle of the walkway to watch. I tuned it out and just lived in the moment, enjoyed the music, etc.

Would I do it again? Probably not... however we really didn't spend too much on dining this trip so we saved that money for the big finale show our last night.  It was good for a one time thing but I really don't like that Disney keeps raising the price and monetizes areas that used to be free viewing areas


----------



## erikawolf2004

I went back and forth a lot before our trip if I should cancel our HEA Garden View Dessert Party.  Well We went on June 19th and they said they expected 300 people between the before and after parties, I have heard others say this # so guessing it was sold out.  The Happily Ever After Dessert Party is totally worth it, I cried a few times!!! We checked in at 7:30 and there was a line to check in, they werealready letting people into the dessert party.  I went out to the garden at 8:15, because I wanted a specific spot, but there was plenty of room for everyone.  I picked out a spot close to Main Street with a great view between one of the little planters and a light post.  I did take our stroller and some towels that I put on the ground to help hold our space and cushion my bottom while I waited.  My younger two danced around and played in the open area.  My husband came down with my oldest around 8:45, since he has back issues.  I am glad we all didn't wait until then to come down.  The fact that my girls could dance around, clapping and actually could see the fireworks and the castle in full view made it worth every cent. Our view was perfect!  It was a truly magical experience and not worrying about a spot was sooo wonderful.  My girls actually thanked me several times...on our last trip they cried because they couldn't see the show.  If you can afford it totally do it.


----------



## ItsNotMuchofaTail

glvsav37 said:


> early Garden Party booked for 8/2   thanks everyone for the insight.



That’s when my DD and I will be there too! I hope it’s a shockingly poorly attended party, lol, and we have lots of  spots to choose from.


----------



## TrixieBel

ItsNotMuchofaTail said:


> That’s when my DD and I will be there too! I hope it’s a shockingly poorly attended party, lol, and we have lots of  spots to choose from.



And my DH and I will be there too! We’ll probably see you by the back rail at the left...


----------



## Amy11401

This thread has inspired me to consider doing a fireworks dessert party.  I did not consider it before I started following this thread.  We will be there in mid October when there are several nights of Halloween parties which is why I think it may be more important than some other times of the year.


----------



## LMO429

Amy11401 said:


> This thread has inspired me to consider doing a fireworks dessert party.  I did not consider it before I started following this thread.  We will be there in mid October when there are several nights of Halloween parties which is why I think it may be more important than some other times of the year.



100 percent book a dessert party esp during party season.  It's insanity on main street I never saw so many people right before fireworks.  If you never seen HEA then for sure the dessert party for the 1st time is the way to go.


----------



## mcurrence

How crazy would it be to head to Adventureland after HEA?  We're planning to do DAH that night  (9/20) HEA is at 8 with park close at 9  and my girls want to start with the Jungle Cruise...  I know Tomorrowland would be easier but  am I crazy to consider it? 
TIA!!!!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

mcurrence said:


> How crazy would it be to head to Adventureland after HEA?  We're planning to do DAH that night  (9/20) HEA is at 8 with park close at 9  and my girls want to start with the Jungle Cruise...  I know Tomorrowland would be easier but  am I crazy to consider it?
> TIA!!!!



It's possible, but it is not at all fun to do.  We did this after HEA on our last trip.  It was like swimming against the current.  We had a fast pass to get to after the dessert party, so we left the garden viewing area and waded through the crowds.  No one - us or the crowd - was happy about it, but we did finally make it through.  If you have little kids, be very mindful of their location and safety when getting through that crowd.


----------



## mcurrence

Twilight Sparkle said:


> It's possible, but it is not at all fun to do.  We did this after HEA on our last trip.  It was like swimming against the current.  We had a fast pass to get to after the dessert party, so we left the garden viewing area and waded through the crowds.  No one - us or the crowd - was happy about it, but we did finally make it through.  If you have little kids, be very mindful of their location and safety when getting through that crowd.


Thank you!  My girls are 9 and 11 so I appreciate the tip!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mcurrence said:


> How crazy would it be to head to Adventureland after HEA?  We're planning to do DAH that night  (9/20) HEA is at 8 with park close at 9  and my girls want to start with the Jungle Cruise...  I know Tomorrowland would be easier but  am I crazy to consider it?
> TIA!!!!



From my frame of reference, it's brutal.  I'd almost rather flee to Tomorrowland and walk all the way around than go straight through the hub. 

If you do, follow Nemo... just keep swimming.


----------



## glvsav37

ItsNotMuchofaTail said:


> That’s when my DD and I will be there too! I hope it’s a shockingly poorly attended party, lol, and we have lots of  spots to choose from.


Fingers crossed it'll just be us. I challenge your family to a game of tag before the show!! lol


----------



## glvsav37

mcurrence said:


> How crazy would it be to head to Adventureland after HEA?  We're planning to do DAH that night  (9/20) HEA is at 8 with park close at 9  and my girls want to start with the Jungle Cruise...  I know Tomorrowland would be easier but  am I crazy to consider it?
> TIA!!!!


 I would think the only possible way would be for you to strap in and climb back up Tinkerbell's zip line to the castle.


----------



## mcurrence

glvsav37 said:


> I would think the only possible way would be for you to strap in and climb back up Tinkerbell's zip line to the castle.


That might just  be my plan B!! LOL 

But looking at a map, if I stay close to Casey's Corner and Crystal Palace, there seems to be a bridge in that direction so I wouldn't go toward the castle..it'll be a side current (not that that's any better!) Fingers crossed we make it


----------



## lornak

I have not read all 142 pages of this thread so I apologize if this has been answered already, but I have two questions:
1.  Is the menu the same for the parties before the fireworks and the party afterwards?  I have seen the new menu for the after fireworks party and it looks like it includes quite a few savory options.  Is that offered for the before parties?
2.  If I book the Terrace viewing, do you have to stand to eat your dessert?  Is there any seating/tables for these guests?
TIA!


----------



## pooh'smate

lornak said:


> I have not read all 142 pages of this thread so I apologize if this has been answered already, but I have two questions:
> 1.  Is the menu the same for the parties before the fireworks and the party afterwards?  I have seen the new menu for the after fireworks party and it looks like it includes quite a few savory options.  Is that offered for the before parties?
> 2.  If I book the Terrace viewing, do you have to stand to eat your dessert?  Is there any seating/tables for these guests?
> TIA!



Menu is the same for all the parties and there are tables for the Terrace party.


----------



## dachsie

lornak said:


> I have not read all 142 pages of this thread so I apologize if this has been answered already, but I have two questions:
> 1.  Is the menu the same for the parties before the fireworks and the party afterwards?  I have seen the new menu for the after fireworks party and it looks like it includes quite a few savory options.  Is that offered for the before parties?
> 2.  If I book the Terrace viewing, do you have to stand to eat your dessert?  Is there any seating/tables for these guests?
> TIA!


1.  same menu for all 3 parties
2.  there is seating for Terrace


----------



## ItsNotMuchofaTail

TrixieBel said:


> And my DH and I will be there too! We’ll probably see you by the back rail at the left...



Thats our plan - I was just telling my DD about this “secret” spot today, lol.


----------



## ItsNotMuchofaTail

Ok, advice please. My DD is 15 with high functioning autism. She is very sensitive to noise and crowds, as I posted about 100 pages ago, lol. So we are doing a dessert party. Do you think earplugs to block the noise or earbuds with music would be better? My brother suggested noise cancelling headphones (like for lawn mowing or a gun range) with earbuds, but there is no way a teenage girl is doing THAT in public.  She is really excited about seeing MK fireworks, she has never been able stay through it. She does go to music concerts now, so she is better about noise and crowds than our last trip 5 years ago.


----------



## nurseholly

ItsNotMuchofaTail said:


> Ok, advice please. My DD is 15 with high functioning autism. She is very sensitive to noise and crowds, as I posted about 100 pages ago, lol. So we are doing a dessert party. Do you think earplugs to block the noise or earbuds with music would be better? My brother suggested noise cancelling headphones (like for lawn mowing or a gun range) with earbuds, but there is no way a teenage girl is doing THAT in public.  She is really excited about seeing MK fireworks, she has never been able stay through it. She does go to music concerts now, so she is better about noise and crowds than our last trip 5 years ago.


My advice would be to just bring both.  I would think the music may be better but ear plugs are small enough to fit in a small bag so if the music doesn't work you can just whip them out and try to see if they help!  I always pack ear plugs for hotel stays (hubby snores) and I put them in an old film canister.  Small and contained


----------



## PrincessDuck

mcurrence said:


> How crazy would it be to head to Adventureland after HEA?  We're planning to do DAH that night  (9/20) HEA is at 8 with park close at 9  and my girls want to start with the Jungle Cruise...  I know Tomorrowland would be easier but  am I crazy to consider it?
> TIA!!!!


I don't have an answer for you, but we have the party reserved that night and are thinking of doing DAH that night as well!


----------



## dachsie

ItsNotMuchofaTail said:


> Ok, advice please. My DD is 15 with high functioning autism. She is very sensitive to noise and crowds, as I posted about 100 pages ago, lol. So we are doing a dessert party. Do you think earplugs to block the noise or earbuds with music would be better? My brother suggested noise cancelling headphones (like for lawn mowing or a gun range) with earbuds, but there is no way a teenage girl is doing THAT in public.  She is really excited about seeing MK fireworks, she has never been able stay through it. She does go to music concerts now, so she is better about noise and crowds than our last trip 5 years ago.


If she doesn't like noise, she will probably turn the music up too loud which could damage her hearing. I would use the plugs but if you use the music, monitor how loud she has it


----------



## HETRICKL

ItsNotMuchofaTail said:


> Ok, advice please. My DD is 15 with high functioning autism. She is very sensitive to noise and crowds, as I posted about 100 pages ago, lol. So we are doing a dessert party. Do you think earplugs to block the noise or earbuds with music would be better? My brother suggested noise cancelling headphones (like for lawn mowing or a gun range) with earbuds, but there is no way a teenage girl is doing THAT in public.  She is really excited about seeing MK fireworks, she has never been able stay through it. She does go to music concerts now, so she is better about noise and crowds than our last trip 5 years ago.




Expensive alternative if you don’t have them, but some of the Beats headphones are noise cancelling and my teens wear those anywhere!


----------



## sapphirerose915

So random question... with the after party.. the park closes after HEA in Dec... so do the buses continue to run for those who do the after party? One other question... is there a way to get a pic in front of the castle without a big crowd?? Small things I'm thinking might make the party very worth it!! Especially with MVMCP going on every other night!!


----------



## anneboleyn

sapphirerose915 said:


> So random question... with the after party.. the park closes after HEA in Dec... so do the buses continue to run for those who do the after party? One other question... is there a way to get a pic in front of the castle without a big crowd?? Small things I'm thinking might make the party very worth it!! Especially with MVMCP going on every other night!!



Yes there will be buses. This isn’t Disney’s first rodeo and they won’t leave visitors stranded lol


----------



## sapphirerose915

anneboleyn said:


> Yes there will be buses. This isn’t Disney’s first rodeo and they won’t leave visitors stranded lol



Thanks!! I didnt think so... but it still made me worried!!


----------



## caribbeandream

deleted


----------



## PolyRob

For those who have attended the Happily Ever After with Tomorrowland Terrace seating dessert party, what time did you check-in and were seats already assigned?


----------



## Nailpartyof6

I was able to book the before party for 12/30. My family will be thrilled. Last year we spent NYE at MK and it was a mad house on Main Street.


----------



## DavidNYC

Just pulled the plug and changed my Sunday, Nov. 11 reservation from before to after.  Despite some higher crowd expectations, I was in the general crowd for HEA last year at this time on a non-party night and it was absolutely the worst crowds I've ever dealt with in all my trips to MK.  Never done a dessert party in over 20 years of going so figured this was probably a good time to do it.  Will likely aim for the back since sounds like crowd psychology is still moving most up front despite the fact that far more important element is how many people directly in front of you rather than how close you are!  Just crossing fingers we can find a spot where I don't have to pick up my 9 year olds (both on the short end) cause they're getting heavy to hold at this point!!


----------



## Lisa Tarvin

I have booked the after party for late November and I am excited to go after reading all of your remarks. I do plan on getting there early so if I have my pick of locations in the garden where should I go? There will be 2 children 8 and 9 and I am really short. Looking for the best view. I keep reading back rail to the left, but if I can get to the front railing is that a better view or do the Main Street folks kill that view?


----------



## disny_luvr

Lisa Tarvin said:


> I have booked the after party for late November and I am excited to go after reading all of your remarks. I do plan on getting there early so if I have my pick of locations in the garden where should I go? There will be 2 children 8 and 9 and I am really short. Looking for the best view. I keep reading back rail to the left, but if I can get to the front railing is that a better view or do the Main Street folks kill that view?



We did the party last week and we stood along the back rail. The thing I noticed, is that while the garden was full prior to the fireworks, once they started, everyone stood up and moved to the front, leaving a nice, open area in the back. My boys, both just under 5 feet, had zero issues seeing because no one was in front of us. I’d go for back railing. Enjoy!


----------



## melissa723

DavidNYC said:


> Just pulled the plug and changed my Sunday, Nov. 11 reservation from before to after.  Despite some higher crowd expectations, I was in the general crowd for HEA last year at this time on a non-party night and it was absolutely the worst crowds I've ever dealt with in all my trips to MK.  Never done a dessert party in over 20 years of going so figured this was probably a good time to do it.  Will likely aim for the back since sounds like crowd psychology is still moving most up front despite the fact that far more important element is how many people directly in front of you rather than how close you are!  Just crossing fingers we can find a spot where I don't have to pick up my 9 year olds (both on the short end) cause they're getting heavy to hold at this point!!



That's what happened to us during our October trip on a non-MNSSHP night! We had finally staked out a spot on Main Street, along with the billions and billions of other guests , and right before HEA started a bunch of tall men stood directly in front of us. I ended up lifting my daughter onto my hip (who just turned 9 last month), but since I refused to put her down knowing I wouldn't be able to pick her back up again if I did, my arms were literally shaking once it was over.  It was like I just did an hour worth of heavy weight lifting, but with my 70 pound kid! It was awful! The worst part, besides my noodle arms, was that we could hardly see the projections on the castle. I'm not making that same mistake this year, so the dessert party has been booked.


----------



## dachsie

I think I am leaning more to the after party.  I figure I can sit while everyone else exits, enjoy some desserts and then hopefully hang around to see the Kiss Goodnite


----------



## mcurrence

Just bought tickets for the 9/20 before party!  So excited to finally see HEA 
When the fireworks are over, is there only one exit out of the garden?  Where is the entrance/exit located?
TIA!


----------



## Luna81

Curious for reviews of last night and tonight’s parties.


----------



## famgel

melissa723 said:


> Well, based on all of the positive reviews, I just booked the before party for our trip in November. With only having two chances to see HEA due to MVMCP, I knew I needed to bite the bullet and just go for it.  Plus, given the 5 day cancellation policy, it was a no-brainer. This will be our first dessert party and I cannot wait to surprise my mom and daughter with it!


We r doing the same but in December but trying to surprise the rest of the family! Just my son knows had to use his charge card but then realized I had to change password in MME account! Hubby didn’t think it was worth the money so he’s def not finding out till that night!


----------



## mlnbabies

View from the plaza garden from our after party on 6-20.


----------



## famgel

Just realizing that the before Hea dessert party we booked on  a non xmas party night will have castle show at 9:45 pm after fireworks! Does that mean we will have to leave the Garden Area after fireworks? Ty!


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

I’ll be at the Garden Plaza View HEA dessert party with my brother on 8/11!! I’ve been to the star wars dessert party 3 times, so I’m excited to try something new ​


----------



## Physics Guy

About to catch the bus from BCV to MK for my "before" party for tonight... wish me luck!  The weather looked ominous at first, but looks like it'll be just fine for tonight.


----------



## GirlDreamer

kahluacream said:


> Dessert party from Tomorrowland Terrace tonight (6/19) was lovely! We arrived at 7:50. There were 2 podiums and 2 lines, one on the right for guests with a garden view time of 7:45. Most of those guests had already checked in when we arrived, with a few checking in on that side and going right in to a separate dessert party as we arrived.
> 
> We got in the line on the left. There were probably about 40 people already in line. At 8 pm, they started checking guests in and seating everyone on the lower terrace. Most tables were right up against the railing.
> 
> We checked in, got wristbands, and were given an overview of the food & beverage offerings before being shown to a table at the railing with a nice view of the castle.
> 
> Our teens grabbed food and then went to ride the PeopleMover before HEA started. While they were gone, our host offered to take our picture. A Photopass photographer also came around twice.
> 
> The show was great. Food was plentiful... Plenty of my favorite chocolate covered strawberries right up until the end! A centered view from the garden would have been better & some of the lower projections were hard to see. On the upside, Tink flew right at us at the end of the show.
> 
> Overall, I loved the relaxed feeling of being shown to our table & staying there for the show without having to “stake out a spot.”
> 
> We went straight to Buzz afterward which was practically a walk on. When we cut back thru the terrace afterward, the “After” party crowd was dining at the terrace behind where we sat. There were seriously like 4 families there that I could see, very uncrowded with lots of extra tables.
> 
> Hope this review is helpful! I wanted to post while the details were still fresh to hopefully help someone else. The info here has really helped me!





TinkerBellLiz said:


> HEA Tomorrowland Terrace show 6/21. We arrived about 7:50 and were shown to our table. We weren’t on the rail and just a FYI if you’re not on the rail, the fireworks are blocked slightly. The tables further from the podium have better castle views and the ‘perfect’ seating would be by the rail furthest away!
> 
> Desserts are the new menu and I know that’s been covered. There were also photo pass photographers taking pictures before and during the show. DH said this is definitely the way to do fireworks!  Feel free to ask if you have any questions.



So the tables were already assigned to your groups? I'm just curious as some recent reviews said that they chose their own table, so wondered if they've changed it now.




dizneeat said:


> *I was shocked that they actually called us here in Austria today to let us know that they will honour the parade viewing. Great move Disney! I will keep my reservation now!*



They phoned me a few months ago as well as I'd booked the party while the pricing on the website was incorrect to tell me they would honour the lower price the website had shown. I was more surprised they were able to get through as you're not able to put in international numbers when making reservations. I can only assume they had access to my contact information via the UK Disney booking site.


----------



## jaysmom4285

famgel said:


> Just realizing that the before Hea dessert party we booked on  a non xmas party night will have castle show at 9:45 pm after fireworks! Does that mean we will have to leave the Garden Area after fireworks? Ty!



No, you're welcome to stay there.  Most people will leave, and the area isn't "reserved" any more.  A few people will wander in, but it becomes a public area at that point.


----------



## MBradley12

Luna81 said:


> Curious for reviews of last night and tonight’s parties.



We did the before party on July 3rd and had a great experience. We bussed from AoA and arrived at MK later than planned due to traffic. Fortunately bag check was a breeze and we joined the checkin line right at 7:45. A cast member escorted us to a specific table and we were headed to the dessert buffet shortly after 8. Initially there was a short line but it the emptied out quickly as guests headed to the viewing area. 

With 3 kids it took us awhile to prepare their plates and give them time to enjoy the treats. So we didn’t make it down to the garden until 8:50 which stressed me out a little. However, no worries as we easily found a spot for all of us near the far left fence. Since there were minimal castle projections most of our group sat or laid down with plenty of room. 

Overall, we thought it was well worth the money! Especially once we saw the crowds packed into the hub.


----------



## Luna81

MBradley12 said:


> We did the before party on July 3rd and had a great experience. We bussed from AoA and arrived at MK later than planned due to traffic. Fortunately bag check was a breeze and we joined the checkin line right at 7:45. A cast member escorted us to a specific table and we were headed to the dessert buffet shortly after 8. Initially there was a short line but it the emptied out quickly as guests headed to the viewing area.
> 
> With 3 kids it took us awhile to prepare their plates and give them time to enjoy the treats. So we didn’t make it down to the garden until 8:50 which stressed me out a little. However, no worries as we easily found a spot for all of us near the far left fence. Since there were minimal castle projections most of our group sat or laid down with plenty of room.
> 
> Overall, we thought it was well worth the money! Especially once we saw the crowds packed into the hub.


Thanks! We plan on waiting until the last few minutes to head over and was worried about it being packed. If the one last night had room we should be good in August!


----------



## Physics Guy

We are currently in a delay because of the pouring rain. Many people have left the garden viewing area, which leaves much more room for those of us sticking it out.  Hopefully they'll run them soon.


----------



## pangyal

Physics Guy said:


> We are currently in a delay because of the pouring rain. Many people have left the garden viewing area, which leaves much more room for those of us sticking it out.  Hopefully they'll run them soon.


Yikes! I hope you all are staying comfortable. I’m sure the show will be well worth the rain and the wait !


----------



## Physics Guy

They just announced it will start in five.minutes!


----------



## famgel

jaysmom4285 said:


> No, you're welcome to stay there.  Most people will leave, and the area isn't "reserved" any more.  A few people will wander in, but it becomes a public area at that point.


Ok great ty not sure if we will be able to stay we will have 2 little ones but it's good to know!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

if the past two nights parties have been good then I have zero concerns anymore


----------



## Aladora

ItsNotMuchofaTail said:


> Ok, advice please. My DD is 15 with high functioning autism. She is very sensitive to noise and crowds, as I posted about 100 pages ago, lol. So we are doing a dessert party. Do you think earplugs to block the noise or earbuds with music would be better? My brother suggested noise cancelling headphones (like for lawn mowing or a gun range) with earbuds, but there is no way a teenage girl is doing THAT in public.  She is really excited about seeing MK fireworks, she has never been able stay through it. She does go to music concerts now, so she is better about noise and crowds than our last trip 5 years ago.



DS is also HFA and I would absolutely recommend noise canceling headphones that either plug into whatever device she uses to play music or wireless ones that connect via Bluetooth.


----------



## StarShine3

July 3rd After Fireworks Dessert Party Review

My family (3 adults) enjoyed the After Fireworks Dessert Party. We wanted to see the 3rd fireworks and didn't mind waiting some but I have a larger than average personal space bubble and knew that I wouldn't enjoy being packed in with other people. Our "Check-in" time was 8:15. We got in line to check in around 8:10. The check-in line was very long (and slow), only one person was checking off names. We were then escorted to the garden where the CM placed the wrist band around each our wrists. We got a good spot on the back rail over toward the left. There was security checking for bands as the hour went on. I did notice one man who was recording with his camera who didn't have a wristband. Security did eventually spot him. It was funny to watch him notice security coming toward him and him purposefully but casually make his way out of the garden (just a few steps a head of the security guard the whole way). 

The garden was full but not jam packed. I did my first dessert party in May. I'd guess there was about 65% more on the 3rd of July compared to then the 7th of May. Everyone still had space to sit and wait and most people only stood up as the fireworks began. The fireworks were great! We loved the view and loved the space we had compared to the rest of the hub. 

The plus of doing the after fireworks party is that we could enjoy the desserts while the hub was still a madhouse. It was a little difficult getting back to the terrace because there were so many people! Once we got to the terrace, we had to check-in again. While I can understand why it was a little frustrating to wait in a line for the second time for the same event. We were marked on the list and escorted to a table where the cast member then placed a reserved sign. The desserts were good, not amazing but fine. I liked the addition of savory, but I was hoping for taco flavored eggrolls and instead got cheeseburger eggrolls. My personal favorite was the pineapple. If I was rich I'd hire someone to cut me a fresh ripe pineapple everyday.

I don't plan come back to WDW over the 4th of July week. But, if I did I would book the dessert party again.


----------



## WDWorBUST

This may be answered already, which if it is I will apologize in advance.  Does the Before Fireworks Dessert Party and the After Fireworks Dessert Party-goers all share the same plaza viewing location?  Trying to decide if we want to change from having our desserts before the fireworks to after.


----------



## Cluelyss

WDWorBUST said:


> This may be answered already, which if it is I will apologize in advance.  Does the Before Fireworks Dessert Party and the After Fireworks Dessert Party-goers all share the same plaza viewing location?  Trying to decide if we want to change from having our desserts before the fireworks to after.


Yes, they do.


----------



## Erik the Red

Thanks everyone for your reviews !!!!!

I would normally NEVER pay extra for an event I can see for free, especially considering dessert is a non-factor for me.

BUT ...   I will be there on the Saturday of Columbus Day week-end and with the MNSSHP on 3-4 times that week, AND your great reviews, I decided to open up the bare wallet and splurge on it.

This will be my first trip to Disney and seeing the fireworks has been a bucket-list item for a LONG TIME!!!

Thanks everyone for taking time to post reviews about this and other topics of interest.  You have helped out this Disney Newb big time!


----------



## jaysmom4285

I truly think you won't regret it, especially since there are so few  non-party nights to see HEA,  as I know from going in early December.  Those nights are mobbed almost beyond human endurance. I consider the money well spent for a relatively uncrowded and near perfect viewing spot, with desserts thrown in as a bonus.


----------



## dbrad

Luna81 said:


> Thanks! We plan on waiting until the last few minutes to head over and was worried about it being packed. If the one last night had room we should be good in August!


We did the after-party on July 1st and had no problem getting a space for 9 people 10 minutes before the fireworks started.  We didn't check in earlier, so at 9:00 we were checking in at Tomorrowland Terrace and were quickly escorted over to the viewing area.  We were able to find 2 separate spaces in the grass that could accommodate the 9 of us without having anyone move over or inconvenience anyone. Worked perfectly for us since we had limited time in MK and wanted to ride as much as we could prior to the fireworks.


----------



## jacksmommy

erikawolf2004 said:


> I went back and forth a lot before our trip if I should cancel our HEA Garden View Dessert Party.  Well We went on June 19th and they said they expected 300 people between the before and after parties, I have heard others say this # so guessing it was sold out.  The Happily Ever After Dessert Party is totally worth it, I cried a few times!!! We checked in at 7:30 and there was a line to check in, they werealready letting people into the dessert party.  I went out to the garden at 8:15, because I wanted a specific spot, but there was plenty of room for everyone.  I picked out a spot close to Main Street with a great view between one of the little planters and a light post.  I did take our stroller and some towels that I put on the ground to help hold our space and cushion my bottom while I waited.  My younger two danced around and played in the open area.  My husband came down with my oldest around 8:45, since he has back issues.  I am glad we all didn't wait until then to come down.  The fact that my girls could dance around, clapping and actually could see the fireworks and the castle in full view made it worth every cent. Our view was perfect!  It was a truly magical experience and not worrying about a spot was sooo wonderful.  My girls actually thanked me several times...on our last trip they cried because they couldn't see the show.  If you can afford it totally do it.



We were at the same party and my kiddos loved the freedom to run around with other kids in the garden!


----------



## MinnieMSue

We went to the before garden party on July 6 and it was lovely. We weren’t really in the mood for desserts so we just ate some spinach dip (which my daughter loved and I don’t like cold) and some cheeseburger egg rolls. We checked in at 7:30 and ate (party start was supposed to be 7:45). We left at 8 and were second family in garden. We sat on back rail behind a round fence encircling a tree. People came and mostly went to the middle and front. The back rail did eventually fill up. The garden area was not crowded at all. Before party seemed full - no idea how many for after party. As said previously everyone moved up to the front to watch the fireworks. We could have sat and seen just fine but I have a terrible back so I stood most of the time leaning against the rail and during the fireworks. The family beside us was going to move up but I encouraged them to stay back too and they were pleased with the view. It started to rain just before he fireworks. The smoke engulfed the castle and for a period no one could see the projections but it was still a great show. This is the one party we probably will do next year. If I was returning for July 4 I would do the Epcot one again because nothing beats that show but we won’t be back at the same time.(we don’t particularky like the frozen ride but the food was pretty good at that party)  We aren’t huge Star Wars fans so we don’t feel the need to repeat that party - but it had the best food. For now we are dessert parties out lol!


----------



## jcemom

Does anyone have a recent review of the party, gluten free? I'm wondering if there is anything I can eat since they added appetizers / snacks. Even before reports varied from some people being given a plate of very nice cakes and desserts, to other people given pre packaged brownies and cookies. I'm hesitant to pay so much if all I'm going to get is a chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Physics Guy

I am vegan (medical) and this is what they brought.  The chef who brought it said it was all vegan and I *think* I remember him also saying it was gluten free, but don't quote me on that.  He brought a similar plate to others around the seating area.  It was a lot, and I didn't finish it all.  They wouldn't provide me with anything to take it to the viewing area so I had to venture out to find a container.  This was July 4 and it was a madhouse walking out and about before the fireworks to get something to take the remaining food.  I eventually made it to Cosmic Ray's where they gave me take-out boxes and a bag.  (Not sure if the gummies had gelatin, most of the bags of gummies they sell in the parks do, and I've seen chefs overlook that on their vegan watch list, but luckily gelatin doesn't cause me issues)

Getting back, well, that was a whole different story.  They closed some pathways and others were only one-way AWAY from the hub so I had to work my way around the top of the hub back into the dessert party, a very long ordeal.  So I would suggest bringing your own containers if you don't think you'll eat a lot. 

All in all, definitely worth the roomy viewing area for July 4, and even though we had a rain delay, it was a fantastic time.


----------



## jcemom

Thank you! I will make sure to bring along a container! =)


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

MinnieMSue said:


> We went to the before garden party on July 6 and it was lovely. We weren’t really in the mood for desserts so we just ate some spinach dip (which my daughter loved and I don’t like cold) and some cheeseburger egg rolls. We checked in at 7:30 and ate (party start was supposed to be 7:45). We left at 8 and were second family in garden. We sat on back rail behind a round fence encircling a tree. People came and mostly went to the middle and front. The back rail did eventually fill up. The garden area was not crowded at all. Before party seemed full - no idea how many for after party. As said previously everyone moved up to the front to watch the fireworks. We could have sat and seen just fine but I have a terrible back so I stood most of the time leaning against the rail and during the fireworks. The family beside us was going to move up but I encouraged them to stay back too and they were pleased with the view. It started to rain just before he fireworks. The smoke engulfed the castle and for a period no one could see the projections but it was still a great show. This is the one party we probably will do next year. If I was returning for July 4 I would do the Epcot one again because nothing beats that show but we won’t be back at the same time.(we don’t particularky like the frozen ride but the food was pretty good at that party)  We aren’t huge Star Wars fans so we don’t feel the need to repeat that party - but it had the best food. For now we are dessert parties out lol!



We were there for the after party on this same day. The smoke was weird!

We did not think the garden area was too full. We didn't move into place until the 5-minute announcement was made, and at that time had no trouble finding a spot with a great view and a bit of rail to lean on. 

We did the party this same week last year. We did not arrive right at the beginning of the party, and when we did arrive, there was no more fruit or cheese, and the desserts were starting to look picked over. Had we wanted to go back for seconds, we would have been out of luck as they were not replenishing anything. They were out of sparkling cider when we got there too.

This year, there were not many groups at the after party, and there was plenty of everything. DH was happy to get some fruit. I was happy to get to try the cheeseburger eggrolls. The chocolate covered strawberries were made with perfectly ripe strawberries. The pineapple thing was my favorite though.

As others have said, I pay for this for reserved seating for the fireworks, and that did not disappoint. I had thought we'd do it just once (last year when HEA was so new and the hub was even more crowded than it is now), but DH really wanted to do it again this year. 

If you love fireworks, I definitely recommend this splurge for seeing HEA for the first time.


----------



## joyjoy

I started with this thread and got to part where they announced the new "after" party and everyone was wondering if the after party folks were going to be in the same place as the before party people. I made a reservation for the before party before the announcement and decided to wait to see what the experience was.  Now I started back on the thread and see that indeed, the two parties share the space, but I don't see any comments on whether the after party people, who go in first, have a negative impact on the before party goers as far as space goes.  I'm sure the comments are there, I just didn't quickly find them.  So.  Does the viewing area fill up with After Party Peeps before the Before Party Peeps have a chance to go in?  Thanks!
ETA:  Our party is for Sept 2nd, the sunday before Labor Day


----------



## deedubb

joyjoy said:


> I started with this thread and got to part where they announced the new "after" party and everyone was wondering if the after party folks were going to be in the same place as the before party people. I made a reservation for the before party before the announcement and decided to wait to see what the experience was.  Now I started back on the thread and see that indeed, the two parties share the space, but I don't see any comments on whether the after party people, who go in first, have a negative impact on the before party goers as far as space goes.  I'm sure the comments are there, I just didn't quickly find them.  So.  Does the viewing area fill up with After Party Peeps before the Before Party Peeps have a chance to go in?  Thanks!
> ETA:  Our party is for Sept 2nd, the sunday before Labor Day



Here is a review with pics that addresses your question:

https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/r...arty-at-magic-kingdom-for-happily-ever-after/


----------



## GADisneyDad14

joyjoy said:


> I started with this thread and got to part where they announced the new "after" party and everyone was wondering if the after party folks were going to be in the same place as the before party people. I made a reservation for the before party before the announcement and decided to wait to see what the experience was.  Now I started back on the thread and see that indeed, the two parties share the space, but I don't see any comments on whether the after party people, who go in first, have a negative impact on the before party goers as far as space goes.  I'm sure the comments are there, I just didn't quickly find them.  So.  Does the viewing area fill up with After Party Peeps before the Before Party Peeps have a chance to go in?  Thanks!
> ETA:  Our party is for Sept 2nd, the sunday before Labor Day



FYI, the review links on Post 1 are in date order and there’s a note marking pre and post After Party dates. 

Reading through the posts you can get a general sense of typical conditions, people’s experiences, perceptions, etc so far since introduction of the After Party. 

To me at least (having read nearly every post in this thread), comments and pics seem mostly status quo so far.  Although I am curious just how well the After Party is selling.


----------



## StarShine3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FYI, the review links on Post 1 are in date order and there’s a note marking pre and post After Party dates.


Hello GADisneyDad!
Could my after party review for July 3rd be linked to the reviews on post 1? It is post 2877.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

StarShine3 said:


> Hello GADisneyDad!
> Could my after party review for July 3rd be linked to the reviews on post 1? It is post 2877.



Yes, of course. We just got back from WDW and I was on a DIS hiatus, so I’m 10+ days behind in reading / updating the thread.  

Give me a day or two and I’ll catch up.


----------



## StarShine3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yes, of course. We just got back from WDW and I was on a DIS hiatus, so I’m 10+ days behind in reading / updating the thread.
> 
> Give me a day or two and I’ll catch up.


Of course! Did you see me in the parks? I was the one in the Disney rain poncho .


----------



## dachsie

I've been collecting Disney gift cards.  Can I use them to purchase a dessert party?


----------



## Cluelyss

dachsie said:


> I've been collecting Disney gift cards.  Can I use them to purchase a dessert party?


Yes, but you must call in to do so.


----------



## areno79

dachsie said:


> I've been collecting Disney gift cards.  Can I use them to purchase a dessert party?



If you have more than 1 gift card to pay, you'll have to first combine the balances on the disneygiftcard website into 1 card (the max is $1000 on one card.) I just did the same thing last week when I booked the SW dessert party and I could only use 1 gift card when I called.


----------



## dachsie

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, but you must call in to do so.





areno79 said:


> If you have more than 1 gift card to pay, you'll have to first combine the balances on the disneygiftcard website into 1 card (the max is $1000 on one card.) I just did the same thing last week when I booked the SW dessert party and I could only use 1 gift card when I called.


I went ahead and tried this morning in my second of 3 calls to get the CP package.  I used 2 $25 cards and the balance on my Disney Visa.  No problems.


----------



## lvloopingbag

If you've done the After Party on a non-EMH night, was Main Street relatively quiet by the time you were done? Did they kick you out at a certain time? Thanks!


----------



## dachsie

I guess I forgot to say I booked the after party on Sept 22


----------



## AngieInOH

Does anyone have a preference of doing the before or after party? Were definitely doing one, just not sure which. Were going in Jan assuming the park will close at 8:00. Guessing fireworks will be at 8:00. Thinking the after party will allow for a nice quiet exit at the end of the night hopefully with some good pics.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

AngieInOH said:


> Does anyone have a preference of doing the before or after party? Were definitely doing one, just not sure which. Were going in Jan assuming the park will close at 8:00. Guessing fireworks will be at 8:00. Thinking the after party will allow for a nice quiet exit at the end of the night hopefully with some good pics.



If fireworks are at closing, it will also perhaps be a good chance to catch The Kiss Goodnight.


----------



## AngieInOH

GADisneyDad14 said:


> If fireworks are at closing, it will also perhaps be a good chance to catch The Kiss Goodnight.



Now that would be great and a first for us!  Good thought!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

AngieInOH said:


> Now that would be great and a first for us!  Good thought!



I have little ones so opportunities to see it are few and far between.  My new philosophy is that if we happen to still be in the park around closing - we're hanging around to see it no matter what!


----------



## dachsie

GADisneyDad14 said:


> If fireworks are at closing, it will also perhaps be a good chance to catch The Kiss Goodnight.


That's why I booked it.


----------



## Dan Murphy

The Kiss Goodnight, a great nightcap to end a busy day at WDW.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I was solo. I did the before party on July 3rd and was so glad I did. I got in line to check in about 20 minutes before the check in time and was within the first 20 people to go in. 
This party was a sold out one. 

I didn't eat supper and used the dessert party as my supper - I loved the cheeseburger egg rolls, hated the cold spinach dip and enjoyed everything else. This was my birthday trip and I was surprised with a small plate with a white chocolate covered strawberry and Happy Birthday written on it in chocolate. Yum.
I ate several of those strawberries through the evening as it was something offered at the dessert party. I loved them. 

Many of us were seated in the lower area closer to the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing area. We were directed to that area to get our food and drink which was down a few stairs. The tables in that area were all set up for the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing folks and once they were let in the line to get food in that area was ridiculously long. 

I decided to stay where I was and enjoy the food and seating rather than rush through my dinner to get to the Plaza Garden. I grabbed a small bottle of water and a couple more of those yummy strawberries that I put in the small ziploc container that I brought with me before getting an escort to the Plaza Garden at 8:40p.

Thank goodness for that escort - the hub had been filled up with people by 8pm he said and he had a hard time getting us through but we managed. 

The Garden Plaza was nearly filled up but there was more room once people stood up for the fireworks. The front fence area was completely filled 2 and 3 people deep. Looking at the wristbands I guessed that most of those people seemed to be for the After Party since the bands were different than mine.
There were a couple of small areas on the fake grass available and I found one spot to lean against the back fence. It had a pole in the middle of the castle which was probably why it was available but when the fireworks started I forgot all about that. If I'd gotten there earlier I probably could have gotten a spot that avoided it but I figure I'd paid for desserts so I was going to eat and I didn't want to rush. 

Would I do the dessert party again? Probably not for a normal HEA night since I've seen those fireworks unless someone is with me who hasn't seen them. But for something special like these were, I'd book it again and treat it like my dinner with the savory options. 

I loved the July 4th fireworks and now have that crossed off my Disney bucket list.


----------



## joyjoy

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> I was solo. I did the before party on July 3rd and was so glad I did. I got in line to check in about 20 minutes before the check in time and was within the first 20 people to go in.
> This party was a sold out one.
> 
> I didn't eat supper and used the dessert party as my supper - I loved the cheeseburger egg rolls, hated the cold spinach dip and enjoyed everything else. This was my birthday trip and I was surprised with a small plate with a white chocolate covered strawberry and Happy Birthday written on it in chocolate. Yum.
> I ate several of those strawberries through the evening as it was something offered at the dessert party. I loved them.
> 
> Many of us were seated in the lower area closer to the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing area. We were directed to that area to get our food and drink which was down a few stairs. The tables in that area were all set up for the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing folks and once they were let in the line to get food in that area was ridiculously long.
> 
> I decided to stay where I was and enjoy the food and seating rather than rush through my dinner to get to the Plaza Garden. I grabbed a small bottle of water and a couple more of those yummy strawberries that I put in the small ziploc container that I brought with me before getting an escort to the Plaza Garden at 8:40p.
> 
> Thank goodness for that escort - the hub had been filled up with people by 8pm he said and he had a hard time getting us through but we managed.
> 
> The Garden Plaza was nearly filled up but there was more room once people stood up for the fireworks. The front fence area was completely filled 2 and 3 people deep. Looking at the wristbands I guessed that most of those people seemed to be for the After Party since the bands were different than mine.
> There were a couple of small areas on the fake grass available and I found one spot to lean against the back fence. It had a pole in the middle of the castle which was probably why it was available but when the fireworks started I forgot all about that. If I'd gotten there earlier I probably could have gotten a spot that avoided it but I figure I'd paid for desserts so I was going to eat and I didn't want to rush.
> 
> Would I do the dessert party again? Probably not for a normal HEA night since I've seen those fireworks unless someone is with me who hasn't seen them. But for something special like these were, I'd book it again and treat it like my dinner with the savory options.
> 
> I loved the July 4th fireworks and now have that crossed off my Disney bucket list.





Excellent review.   Thank you!


----------



## MinnieMSue

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> I was solo. I did the before party on July 3rd and was so glad I did. I got in line to check in about 20 minutes before the check in time and was within the first 20 people to go in.
> This party was a sold out one.
> 
> I didn't eat supper and used the dessert party as my supper - I loved the cheeseburger egg rolls, hated the cold spinach dip and enjoyed everything else. This was my birthday trip and I was surprised with a small plate with a white chocolate covered strawberry and Happy Birthday written on it in chocolate. Yum.
> I ate several of those strawberries through the evening as it was something offered at the dessert party. I loved them.
> 
> Many of us were seated in the lower area closer to the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing area. We were directed to that area to get our food and drink which was down a few stairs. The tables in that area were all set up for the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing folks and once they were let in the line to get food in that area was ridiculously long.



I was at the Tomorrowland terrace version of that party and people were very annoyed they had people from
the before party come down to take the food for our party. Did they not have 2 setups of the desserts for the before garden party?  At our before garden party a few days later we had a very long table set up and both ends had desserts with the savory in the middle (but only one setup of the egg rolls and dip so that got crowded). This was the same section that you were in. I only went up to get food once because the line was ridiculous and food was very picked over. It didn’t seem worth it for me to go back up. I also knew I was coming back to see HEA so I was ok not eating much.


----------



## 123SA

Hmmm...did I miss a change to the Tomorrowland Terrace Fireworks Party?

From the website: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...tomorrowland-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party/

As showtime nears, *Cast Members will escort you to a prime standing area in the Plaza Garden for priority viewing* of the nighttime fireworks spectacular. Then, watch in amazement as the skies ignite and Cinderella Castle glows with enchanting illuminations.



So...is this a change to the party or just another example of mistakes on the Disney website?


----------



## Cluelyss

123SA said:


> Hmmm...did I miss a change to the Tomorrowland Terrace Fireworks Party?
> 
> From the website: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...tomorrowland-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party/
> 
> As showtime nears, *Cast Members will escort you to a prime standing area in the Plaza Garden for priority viewing* of the nighttime fireworks spectacular. Then, watch in amazement as the skies ignite and Cinderella Castle glows with enchanting illuminations.
> 
> 
> 
> So...is this a change to the party or just another example of mistakes on the Disney website?


It’s a mistake. Terrace party still views from the terrace. The before and after parties view from the garden.


----------



## MinnieMSue

123SA said:


> Hmmm...did I miss a change to the Tomorrowland Terrace Fireworks Party?
> 
> From the website: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...tomorrowland-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party/
> 
> As showtime nears, *Cast Members will escort you to a prime standing area in the Plaza Garden for priority viewing* of the nighttime fireworks spectacular. Then, watch in amazement as the skies ignite and Cinderella Castle glows with enchanting illuminations.
> 
> 
> 
> So...is this a change to the party or just another example of mistakes on the Disney website?



Just did the terrace party and you have a table at or very close to the rail to eat and watch the show.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Haven’t been to this thread in a while. 

Have before party in a few weeks. 

Has everything worked out with the new after party included now? Or do I sneed to show up in the garden 45 mins before to even get a spot


----------



## jaysmom4285

Reports have indicated that, with the addition of the after party, the reserved area has more people than it did before but that there is still room to have your own personal space, if not to do cartwheels.  Many people sit while waiting for the show to start and then stand for the show, which frees up space.  If you have a certain spot that is very important to you, like being at the front along the rail, then you should make it a point to get there early.  But most have reported that it isn't hard to move around to get a good view if someone tall ends up in front of you.  There are some streetlights, small topiaries, etc, that will probably  be between you and the castle to some degree no matter where you stand, but they aren't particularly obtrusive, and once the show starts, you tend to forget they're there.  I haven't seen any reports that indicated that it was crowded to an uncomfortable degree.


----------



## tinkerhon

We just got back -- did the Plaza Garden (before) party -- honestly, this is the 7th day of our trip, and it was the best decision we've made--- we had so much room in the garden - everyone had their own space - our kids (7 and 12) had a blast - DD recorded the entire show on her phone and was so glad she had such an excellent view - 

Likes the food - wasn't crazy about the "savory" items - ( I can, however, live on cheese and crackers) 

Liked the macarons - overall, there was enough food to keep us happy, but really went for the view and it didn't disappoint - 

Another added bonus - when we were on our way to secure a good spot, one of the CMs brought us three "to-go" boxes and urged us to take some food with us to the garden - we gladly obliged ! Would definitely do it again !


----------



## GADisneyDad14

tinkerhon said:


> We just got back -- did the Plaza Garden (before) party -- honestly, this is the 7th day of our trip, and it was the best decision we've made--- we had so much room in the garden - everyone had their own space - our kids (7 and 12) had a blast - DD recorded the entire show on her phone and was so glad she had such an excellent view -
> 
> Likes the food - wasn't crazy about the "savory" items - ( I can, however, live on cheese and crackers)
> 
> Liked the macarons - overall, there was enough food to keep us happy, but really went for the view and it didn't disappoint -
> 
> Another added bonus - when we were on our way to secure a good spot, one of the CMs brought us three "to-go" boxes and urged us to take some food with us to the garden - we gladly obliged ! Would definitely do it again !



Thanks for the review!  Added to post #1.  Hope you had a good trip.


----------



## HatboxHaint

tinkerhon said:


> We just got back -- did the Plaza Garden (before) party -- honestly, this is the 7th day of our trip, and it was the best decision we've made--- we had so much room in the garden - everyone had their own space - our kids (7 and 12) had a blast - DD recorded the entire show on her phone and was so glad she had such an excellent view -
> 
> Likes the food - wasn't crazy about the "savory" items - ( I can, however, live on cheese and crackers)
> 
> Liked the macarons - overall, there was enough food to keep us happy, but really went for the view and it didn't disappoint -
> 
> Another added bonus - when we were on our way to secure a good spot, one of the CMs brought us three "to-go" boxes and urged us to take some food with us to the garden - we gladly obliged ! Would definitely do it again !



first report of to-go boxes I've seen. I like it!


----------



## tinkerhon

HatboxHaint said:


> first report of to-go boxes I've seen. I like it!



Yea- it was weird because people kept mentioning that they felt rushed with their desserts because they wanted to get a good spot - then they saw people with "to-go" boxes, and said "that's what we should have done!"


----------



## Windixon

Just found out we may have to move our fall trip up one week and I am looking at rebooking reservations. Most should be ok, but I had a terrace party for our last night. Looks like all nights for the new week are full. What are the chances something becomes available if I keep checking?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Windixon said:


> Just found out we may have to move our fall trip up one week and I am looking at rebooking reservations. Most should be ok, but I had a terrace party for our last night. Looks like all nights for the new week are full. What are the chances something becomes available if I keep checking?



The Terrace Viewing version has a pretty small guest count compared to the Plaza Garden viewing option.  Sell outs are far more common and unfortunatley you have a much smaller group of folks that may/may not change their plans at some point, opening up spots.  

It’s worth it to keep searching, but I would keep your expectations pretty low and have another plan in mind.  If availability pops up, then bonus.  

There is a 5 day cancellation period without penalty - so that can sometimes be a good time to keep your eyes open.  

Good luck!


----------



## dizneeat

Windixon said:


> Just found out we may have to move our fall trip up one week and I am looking at rebooking reservations. Most should be ok, but I had a terrace party for our last night. Looks like all nights for the new week are full. What are the chances something becomes available if I keep checking?



*I was in the same boat - I had to cancel my original reservation for Terrace viewing and nothing open when I tried to rebook another date. Fast forward 8 days and I scored the desired reservation. Don't give up hope - happened to us last year too. People DO cancel! Just be persistant and check several times a day.*


----------



## Windixon

dizneeat said:


> *I was in the same boat - I had to cancel my original reservation for Terrace viewing and nothing open when I tried to rebook another date. Fast forward 8 days and I scored the desired reservation. Don't give up hope - happened to us last year too. People DO cancel! Just be persistant and check several times a day.*



Great to hear! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## staceyrose55

Considering doing the HEA garden view party....what is the latest I could reasonably arrive and still get a good seat near the back, if I don't care about desserts?


----------



## Cluelyss

staceyrose55 said:


> Considering doing the HEA garden view party....what is the latest I could reasonably arrive and still get a good seat near the back, if I don't care about desserts?


Really depends on the night and the crowd. When we went in June, I headed out 30 minutes prior to the start of the show (which was the same time I used to head out before the post-show party was introduced) and my favorite back rail spot was gone. So if there’s a specific spot you’re hoping for, I wouldn’t suggest waiting until the last minute to arrive. Though there really are no “bad” spots in the garden. While I missed my old spot, my view was still perfect from the mid-garden spot we found.


----------



## GirlDreamer

Is there anyone else doing HEA twice in the same trip? Am I nuts for doing it? I just booked a second party as I've read so much about how bad the crowds are on non party nights in September and I can't stand it when there's too many people around me. I originally booked the Terrace view for our second MK day, but I've also booked the garden view after party for our first full day, so we don't have to worry about staking out a spot or get squished by the crowds.


----------



## gap2368

GirlDreamer said:


> Is there anyone else doing HEA twice in the same trip? Am I nuts for doing it? I just booked a second party as I've read so much about how bad the crowds are on non party nights in September and I can't stand it when there's too many people around me. I originally booked the Terrace view for our second MK day, but I've also booked the garden view after party for our first full day, so we don't have to worry about staking out a spot or get squished by the crowds.


I am doing HEA Wednesday the MNSSHP desert Thursday and HS dessert party Tuesday


----------



## GADisneyDad14

GirlDreamer said:


> Is there anyone else doing HEA twice in the same trip? Am I nuts for doing it? I just booked a second party as I've read so much about how bad the crowds are on non party nights in September and I can't stand it when there's too many people around me. I originally booked the Terrace view for our second MK day, but I've also booked the garden view after party for our first full day, so we don't have to worry about staking out a spot or get squished by the crowds.



Nuts, no.  Do whatever works for you.  

For us, I don't think we've ever done the dessert party twice in one trip.  Although we do like to catch HEA whenever we can, so we'll usually see it more than once in any given trip. A few trips, we've done the dessert party on our "main" viewing night... then another night we'll watch from an alternative location... behind the castle being among my favorites.  Obviously you miss the projection part in some of those 'other' locations, but it's not crowded at all and you can walk right up at showtime.  

But, if two dessert parties is what works for your style, sounds fun to me!


----------



## Twitterpaited

I am going with three young children - DN7, DN6, and DN3. Any recommendations for the garden party for a good location where they will be able to see without being held the whole time?


----------



## andee515

Do they allow you to take food over to viewing area?  I think I remember reading, they didn't offer any means (to go trays) of taking out items, but do they allow it? I'll bring my own carriers....lol Hve any of you done this?


----------



## Drnifer

andee515 said:


> Do they allow you to take food over to viewing area?  I think I remember reading, they didn't offer any means (to go trays) of taking out items, but do they allow it? I'll bring my own carriers....lol Hve any of you done this?


I took collapsible containers and used them to take food to the garden.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

andee515 said:


> Do they allow you to take food over to viewing area?  I think I remember reading, they didn't offer any means (to go trays) of taking out items, but do they allow it? I'll bring my own carriers....lol Hve any of you done this?



I have not personally seen them, but there are more than a few recent reports (as in, the last couple of months) where DISers have been offered plates/small to-go containers.  It seems to be more common lately.


----------



## pangyal

For sure they have the to-go containers all the time, since they will always accommodate my request to bring my gluten-free package already boxed up. I asked for an extra box with it the last time since DS is a super slow eater and they asked if we needed a third one for my dad. I can’t imagine they would ever deny this request! It’s nice to see that they are being proactive and actually offering them now.


----------



## ForEver2016

pangyal said:


> For sure they have the to-go containers all the time, since they will always accommodate my request to bring my gluten-free package already boxed up. I asked for an extra box with it the last time since DS is a super slow eater and they asked if we needed a third one for my dad. I can’t imagine they would ever deny this request! It’s nice to see that they are being proactive and actually offering them now.



What gluten free items did they have?


----------



## Cluelyss

Twitterpaited said:


> I am going with three young children - DN7, DN6, and DN3. Any recommendations for the garden party for a good location where they will be able to see without being held the whole time?


Head to the back of the viewing area. When the show starts, folks tend to move forward, leaving lots of open space in the back. They should have no problem seeing from there.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Twitterpaited said:


> I am going with three young children - DN7, DN6, and DN3. Any recommendations for the garden party for a good location where they will be able to see without being held the whole time?



I agree about the back rail area.  My kids are 8 and 3, so they have been in the "can't see" zone, even with the Plaza Garden viewing, more so the 3 year old.  But, 1) they don't know what they are missing so don't really care, 2) what they can see is just fine (in my opinion), and 3) on the back rail I can pick them up during portions of the show - like the Moana and TS segments just to give them a taste - and not be blocking anyone behind me.  It's also a bit more convenient to have the rail to "lean" on when holding a hot kid.


----------



## pangyal

ForEver2016 said:


> What gluten free items did they have?


They have consistently given me an assortment of Babycakes breads, cupcakes, cookies, gummy bears and of course there is fruit available, along with cheese (I can’t do dairy either, so I stay with the boxed items). Depending on the severity of the intolerance to gluten (I.e., for Celiac patients, they can’t guarantee no cross-contamination, but there is no wheat in the recipe) there is a nice assortment of macarons as well that’s an option.


----------



## Lsdolphin

pangyal said:


> For sure they have the to-go containers all the time, since they will always accommodate my request to bring my gluten-free package already boxed up. I asked for an extra box with it the last time since DS is a super slow eater and they asked if we needed a third one for my dad. I can’t imagine they would ever deny this request! It’s nice to see that they are being proactive and actually offering them now.




We asked for a to go container at party on 6/24 and we were given a small plastic plate and to they didn't have boxes.


----------



## jwolfpack

GirlDreamer said:


> Is there anyone else doing HEA twice in the same trip? Am I nuts for doing it? I just booked a second party as I've read so much about how bad the crowds are on non party nights in September and I can't stand it when there's too many people around me. I originally booked the Terrace view for our second MK day, but I've also booked the garden view after party for our first full day, so we don't have to worry about staking out a spot or get squished by the crowds.



I've got it booked for our first and last night in October because there are so many party nights during our trip. I don't think it's nuts at all!


----------



## TinkSassy

GirlDreamer said:


> Is there anyone else doing HEA twice in the same trip? Am I nuts for doing it? I just booked a second party as I've read so much about how bad the crowds are on non party nights in September and I can't stand it when there's too many people around me. I originally booked the Terrace view for our second MK day, but I've also booked the garden view after party for our first full day, so we don't have to worry about staking out a spot or get squished by the crowds.



I don’t think so.  I’ve never paid for the dessert party but will in November.  I love HEA but my last two trips this show is insane for viewing.  First time the week was packed with parties so the hub filled 2 hours out and the next trip was spring break so same issue.  I was stressed the whole time which took away from the show.  Booked to hopefully stop that issue - I’m short so much so that many of the kids are taller than me.  Hope this allows for a good view with low stress - if so I will book at least once a trip if not more


----------



## GirlDreamer

jwolfpack said:


> I've got it booked for our first and last night in October because there are so many party nights during our trip. I don't think it's nuts at all!





TinkSassy said:


> I don’t think so.  I’ve never paid for the dessert party but will in November.  I love HEA but my last two trips this show is insane for viewing.  First time the week was packed with parties so the hub filled 2 hours out and the next trip was spring break so same issue.  I was stressed the whole time which took away from the show.  Booked to hopefully stop that issue - I’m short so much so that many of the kids are taller than me.  Hope this allows for a good view with low stress - if so I will book at least once a trip if not more



2 hours out  . That's even worse than I thought it could be. I haven't seen HEA yet as my last trip was 2 years ago, so that's more of a reason why I want good comfortable spots for it more than once while we're there. I did briefly consider doing one during MNSSHP, but from what I've read the crowds are a lot better for that one, so I don't mind staking out a spot then.

Now I just have to wait for FEA dessert party to open up.


----------



## TinkSassy

GirlDreamer said:


> 2 hours out  . That's even worse than I thought it could be. I haven't seen HEA yet as my last trip was 2 years ago, so that's more of a reason why I want good comfortable spots for it more than once while we're there. I did briefly consider doing one during MNSSHP, but from what I've read the crowds are a lot better for that one, so I don't mind staking out a spot then.
> 
> Now I just have to wait for FEA dessert party to open up.



I wouldn't bother for the MNSSHP - I did this last October and was squished and camped for 1.5 hours for HEA.  For MNSSHP the same week, I walked up and found a spot to sit on a bench 45 minutes prior and had a great view (I had planned to camp and brought my mid party snack with me!).  The hub was full but not to the level of HEA.


----------



## ♥ Mandi ♥

We want to do the Terrace party but it's booked every night during our 2 week trip! 11/27-12/11.
Should I book the plaza just in case or is there a good chance the terrace seating will open up at some point?


----------



## Cluelyss

♥ Mandi ♥ said:


> We want to do the Terrace party but it's booked every night during our 2 week trip! 11/27-12/11.
> Should I book the plaza just in case or is there a good chance the terrace seating will open up at some point?


It’s possible it could open up, but if you’re set on doing the dessert party, I’d book Garden as a back up. With all the Christmas parties during those days, your opportunity to see HEA is much less, making the dessert parties at much more of a premium.


----------



## ♥ Mandi ♥

Cluelyss said:


> It’s possible it could open up, but if you’re set on doing the dessert party, I’d book Garden as a back up. With all the Christmas parties during those days, your opportunity to see HEA is much less, making the dessert parties at much more of a premium.



Thank you! Booked for 12/8


----------



## leebee

I have booked the Plaza fireworks party... the BEFORE party... for August 22nd. Now Disney has changed park hours. MK is open until 10, with HEA scheduled for 8:55. It's an Extra Magic Hours night, so as resort guests we can stay for EMH from 10-12. Would I be better off moving my dessert party to an AFTER party? If so, how do I do this... book it and then cancel the "before" party?


----------



## jerzeystar09

leebee said:


> I have booked the Plaza fireworks party... the BEFORE party... for August 22nd. Now Disney has changed park hours. MK is open until 10, with HEA scheduled for 8:55. It's an Extra Magic Hours night, so as resort guests we can stay for EMH from 10-12. Would I be better off moving my dessert party to an AFTER party? If so, how do I do this... book it and then cancel the "before" party?


I  would stick with the before and use the EMH to ride some rides. Some rides are totally different after the sun goes down. I hate Splash Mountain (and all water rides) but it’s an amazing view at night.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

leebee said:


> I have booked the Plaza fireworks party... the BEFORE party... for August 22nd. Now Disney has changed park hours. MK is open until 10, with HEA scheduled for 8:55. It's an Extra Magic Hours night, so as resort guests we can stay for EMH from 10-12. Would I be better off moving my dessert party to an AFTER party? If so, how do I do this... book it and then cancel the "before" party?



Really depends on what you want to accomplish.  If you want to go do things after the party, then keep the Before version.  

But yes, to “change parties” involves canceling one and making an ADR for another - two totally separate transactions.


----------



## KELLY

I just booked plaza viewing.  Now thinking I should have booked terrace.  Which seems to be preferable?


----------



## Cluelyss

KELLY said:


> I just booked plaza viewing.  Now thinking I should have booked terrace.  Which seems to be preferable?


The view is better in the garden. The main reason folks prefer the terrace is a guaranteed seat.


----------



## pangyal

Lsdolphin said:


> We asked for a to go container at party on 6/24 and we were given a small plastic plate and to they didn't have boxes.



Maybe all the gluten-free people got them


----------



## MinnieMSue

I had forgotten to mention this but we did the Terrace party on July 3 and they gave every family (that I saw) a bag of Ghirardelli chocolates. We totally didn’t expect this but found it to be a nice gift. I think there were 24 total squares in the gift bag. We saved them until we got home. I don’t know if they do it every night or not - never saw it mentioned. Of course the price is higher for that party than the plaza garden but it was an excellent place to watch the holiday fireworks.


----------



## PolyRob

MinnieMSue said:


> I had forgotten to mention this but we did the Terrace party on July 3 and they gave every family (that I saw) a bag of Ghirardelli chocolates. We totally didn’t expect this but found it to be a nice gift. I think there were 24 total squares in the gift bag. We saved them until we got home. I don’t know if they do it every night or not - never saw it mentioned. Of course the price is higher for that party than the plaza garden but it was an excellent place to watch the holiday fireworks.


I got this at MNSSHP last year with the terrace dessert party.


----------



## danikoski

MinnieMSue said:


> I had forgotten to mention this but we did the Terrace party on July 3 and they gave every family (that I saw) a bag of Ghirardelli chocolates. We totally didn’t expect this but found it to be a nice gift. I think there were 24 total squares in the gift bag. We saved them until we got home. I don’t know if they do it every night or not - never saw it mentioned. Of course the price is higher for that party than the plaza garden but it was an excellent place to watch the holiday fireworks.



We got the bag of Ghirardelli chocolates in Feb 2017 for the terrace dessert party. I nursed those chocolates for a year after as a happy reminder of the trip.


----------



## MinnieMSue

danikoski said:


> We got the bag of Ghirardelli chocolates in Feb 2017 for the terrace dessert party. I nursed those chocolates for a year after as a happy reminder of the trip.



I wish they would have lasted but with a teenage daughter I was lucky to get them home from the trip!


----------



## cherokeemamma

I think I have decided to do the Dessert Party as a surprise for my hubby! We are taking our first ever vacation without kids...my son will soon be 24! So it's been at least 25 years! I mean do we deserve this or what??We are super excited!! 
We will be at WDW the second week of September. I just cannot decide on whether to do the Regular (before) party or to do the After Fireworks. I am leaning toward After because they have tables and I'm assuming air conditioning.(fingers crossed) And DH has a leg issue that makes sitting on the ground uncomfortable for him so sitting at a table will be much better. I do not want to do the earlier sitting party because I/m into photography and do not want to worry about an obstructed view. This is probably silly but I worry the desserts will be the leftovers from the first party so maybe not as fresh or as plentiful and I wonder if they will rush us out because it is not an EMH night. What do you all think??


----------



## Lsdolphin

There are three different dessert parities the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party is the dessert party with the seating available to view the fire works and is a little more expensive $89.  Then there are 2 Plaza Garden Parties one held before the fireworks and the other after the fireworks. The dessert portion of these parties are held in the upper portion of the Tomorrow land Terrace area. However to watch the fireworks you are escorted to the Plaza Garden Area where it is standing room or sitting on the ground. There are no tables and chairs for viewing fire works in the Plaza in the Plaza Garden area.  These two Plaza Garden dessert parties are $69.


----------



## cherokeemamma

Lsdolphin said:


> There are three different dessert parities the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party is the dessert party with the seating available to view the fire works and is a little more expensive $89.  Then there are 2 Plaza Garden Parties one held before the fireworks and the other after the fireworks. The dessert portion of these parties are held in the upper portion of the Tomorrow land Terrace area. However to watch the fireworks you are escorted to the Plaza Garden Area where it is standing room or sitting on the ground. There are no tables and chairs for viewing fire works in the Plaza in the Plaza Garden area.  These two Plaza Garden dessert parties are $69.


Yes, I understand all of that. I noticed there are tables for the After Fireworks Party to enjoy the food but not to view the fireworks. I understand it’s a standing view. If we do the after party I’m concerned they rush you out if it isn’t an EMH evening,llike they may want to hurry and go home. Curious if this is the case...
Thank you!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

cherokeemamma said:


> Yes, I understand all of that. I noticed there are tables for the After Fireworks Party to enjoy the food but not to view the fireworks. I understand it’s a standing view. If we do the after party I’m concerned they rush you out if it isn’t an EMH evening,llike they may want to hurry and go home. Curious if this is the case...
> Thank you!


From all the reports I've read, they certainly do not rush you out.  And FYI, the before party also has tables/chairs for the dessert portion.


----------



## Cluelyss

ENJDisneyFan said:


> From all the reports I've read, they certainly do not rush you out.  And FYI, the before party also has tables/chairs for the dessert portion.


This. Your “standing view” of the fireworks is from the garden, then you move to the terrace to enjoy your desserts.


----------



## dachsie

cherokeemamma said:


> Yes, I understand all of that. I noticed there are tables for the After Fireworks Party to enjoy the food but not to view the fireworks. I understand it’s a standing view. If we do the after party I’m concerned they rush you out if it isn’t an EMH evening,llike they may want to hurry and go home. Curious if this is the case...
> Thank you!


I think you would feel more “rushed” if you went to the before party because of people trying to stake out their spots to watch fireworks. I think you will do fine with after party


----------



## mommykds

Before or after????? Any thoughts? Is the after party less rushed?


----------



## GirlDreamer

mommykds said:


> Before or after????? Any thoughts? Is the after party less rushed?



I'm not speaking from experience since I haven't done it myself, but I'd prefer the after party. Because then I don't have to worry about finishing my desserts quickly to get a good spot for the fireworks, plus I get to sit and relax with my treats while most of the guests are leaving the park after the fireworks. That way I'm also hoping that the queue for the buses will have diminished by the time I leave.


----------



## jaysmom4285

I've done a few before Plaza parties but admittedly none since the after party was added.  Reports seem to indicate that the reserved area is far from crowded, even with both parties. And there's little need to stake out a "good" spot, since they're all good, unless you have a very specific spot you have to stand in, like up front against the rail.  Any other place in the area will give you a perfectly good view, and there has been room to move around to change your view if you want to.  There are several street lights, topiaries, etc, between you and the castle almost no matter where you stand, but they're fairly unobtrusive, and you don't even notice them once the show starts.  So I don't think that anyone has to worry about rushing through the before party to stake out a spot, if you aren't picky about where you stand.  We've generally gone over about ten minutes before the fireworks and had no problem finding a spot.  Even with addition of the after party people, there is still room to maneuver.


----------



## Dan Murphy

KELLY said:


> I just booked plaza viewing.  Now thinking I should have booked terrace.  Which seems to be preferable?


We've done both  Preferred the Plaza over the Terrace. Much better view


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

I have the terrace party booked for 12/26 and praying for Holiday Wishes. What are the chances that it would be HEA? We did the plaza party in June and thought the fireworks show was just meh. We are Wishes people and I know Holiday Wishes is never a guarantee unless it is during the Christmas Party.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

CookieandOatmeal said:


> I have the terrace party booked for 12/26 and praying for Holiday Wishes. What are the chances that it would be HEA? We did the plaza party in June and thought the fireworks show was just meh. We are Wishes people and I know Holiday Wishes is never a guarantee unless it is during the Christmas Party.



Unlike prior years, they didn’t run Holiday Wishes over that Christmas week last year.  HEA is not currently on the park calendar for that week this year, but the same thing happened last year and it ended up being HEA.  I remember because I spent WAY too much tracking it.  

I am sort of curious what they do this year - but my hunch says HEA again.  Still too popular.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Unlike prior years, they didn’t run Holiday Wishes over that Christmas week last year.  HEA is not currently on the park calendar for that week this year, but the same thing happened last year and it ended up being HEA.  I remember because I spent WAY too much tracking it.
> 
> I am sort of curious what they do this year - but my hunch says HEA again.  Still too popular.



That's kind of a bummer. I guess I'll keep an eye on it and decide when it gets closer whether I want to cancel or not since we weren't that into HEA. Think it would be a different feel since the castle/MK will be decorated for Christmas?


----------



## Lsdolphin

I read on another post that there has been a change in the HEA Fireworks as in some of the original larger Fireworks are smaller now...has anyone noticed a difference from when the show began last year?


----------



## cmarsh31

Did the After party tonight. It was drizzling & the garden was basically empty until about 8:45. Looked like maybe 40 people having dessert after the fireworks. Definitely not rushed out (10pm close but a DAH night).


----------



## Ronda93

I have the Garden before party booked for our trip.  We did the seated (Terrace?) party six years ago.  If I understand, the dining is all in the same area, then the Garden guests get to go to the area circled below?  And when people talk about the back left rail it's the 'X'?

Finally, is there seating in the terrace area for the Garden guests before the show, for, you know, eating!?


----------



## MinnieMSue

Ronda93 said:


> I have the Garden before party booked for our trip.  We did the seated (Terrace?) party six years ago.  If I understand, the dining is all in the same area, then the Garden guests get to go to the area circled below?  And when people talk about the back left rail it's the 'X'?
> 
> Finally, is there seating in the terrace area for the Garden guests before the show, for, you know, eating!?
> 
> View attachment 340191



Yes exactly. There is a fence along the back and we sat by it in the area of your X. There is seating in the area of the party and we were led to a table that was big enough for our party. They separate the areas of the terrace - people staying in the terrace are in one section and people going to the garden have a different section with separate (but identical) tables for food.


----------



## Ronda93

Great!  While we CAN check in and start grazing at 7:30, we don't have to be there that early.  We can make our way to the viewing area on our own schedule, right?  I recall being led thru EPCOT by a CM for the dessert confab there, but it may have been due to weather... our dessert was in Horizons(?) and it was COLD.

I am excited about this.  I haven't seen HEA, and they say location is a bigger deal than with Wishes.  Do they still have the projected pre-show?


----------



## MinnieMSue

Ronda93 said:


> Great!  While we CAN check in and start grazing at 7:30, we don't have to be there that early.  We can make our way to the viewing area on our own schedule, right?  I recall being led thru EPCOT by a CM for the dessert confab there, but it may have been due to weather... our dessert was in Horizons(?) and it was COLD.
> 
> I am excited about this.  I haven't seen HEA, and they say location is a bigger deal than with Wishes.  Do they still have the projected pre-show?



You can go to the garden whenever you want. You can go on your own or they will have a cast member lead you. HEA has projections as part of the show. They also have a separate show (Once Upon a time - I believe it is called.). It sometimes plays before and sometimes after HEA


----------



## Cluelyss

MinnieMSue said:


> You can go to the garden whenever you want. You can go on your own or they will have a cast member lead you. HEA has projections as part of the show. They also have a separate show (Once Upon a time - I believe it is called.). It sometimes plays before and sometimes after HEA


FWIW, we’ve done this party a half dozen or so times, and have never been allowed to go to the garden without a CM escort. No set time that you must go out, but they’ve always made us wait to be escorted there, regardless of when we left the dessert party. YMMV.


----------



## jaysmom4285

Cluelyss said:


> FWIW, we’ve done this party a half dozen or so times, and have never been allowed to go to the garden without a CM escort. No set time that you must go out, but they’ve always made us wait to be escorted there, regardless of when we left the dessert party. YMMV.



Agree.  I have sometimes heard them make an announcement that they are taking people over, and a group will go with a CM.  But the CMs have always emphasized that we can go when we want and that we're welcome to linger over the desserts.  When we're ready to go, we go to the check in podium, and a CM takes us over. They want you to be escorted at a precaution against people trying to sneak in if they haven't paid for the dessert party.


----------



## MinnieMSue

jaysmom4285 said:


> Agree.  I have sometimes heard them make an announcement that they are taking people over, and a group will go with a CM.  But the CMs have always emphasized that we can go when we want and that we're welcome to linger over the desserts.  When we're ready to go, we go to the check in podium, and a CM takes us over. They want you to be escorted at a precaution against people trying to sneak in if they haven't paid for the dessert party.



When we went July 6 they asked if we wanted to go ourselves or if we wanted an escort.  We waited for an escort because we didn’t know where to go for sure. I wonder why they make people wait for an escort?  People have their wristbands on.


----------



## HopperFan

mommykds said:


> Before or after????? Any thoughts? Is the after party less rushed?





GirlDreamer said:


> I'm not speaking from experience since I haven't done it myself, but I'd prefer the after party. Because then I don't have to worry about finishing my desserts quickly to get a good spot for the fireworks, plus I get to sit and relax with my treats while most of the guests are leaving the park after the fireworks. That way I'm also hoping that the queue for the buses will have diminished by the time I leave.



I did the Before years ago, terrace.  We were one of the first in, enjoyed out desserts, enjoyed the fireworks and we were promptly shoo'd out and desserts were covered.

Last week we did the After Party.  As soon as we checked in we were allowed to head to the Plaza Garden.  Showed our band and entered.  We had first pick of where we wanted to sit.  The garden never filled up but there was a good number of people in there.  We were told over and over that everyone _had to stay seated for the show_ ... then the people closest to the center of the hub began to stand and about 1/4 of the folks were all standing.  There seemed to be some confusion and folks sitting over there that had been told no one would be allowed to stand (I was originally over there and moved to the middle) were getting upset.  With only one CM in the garden, it was difficult for him to manage all.  3/4 of the garden stayed seated. 

We had a full family sneak in and that led to some fun .... they were actually ones worried some would stand and block their view.  I guess once he saw they had no bands he asked everyone to raise their arms to show their bands.  They did but showed their magicbands.  A few folks side eyed them.  Then he said again everyone raise your arms to show your party bands.  They didn't and everyone was staring at them.  He told them it was a private event that they had to pay to sit there.  It was clear they were fully prepared, dad and kids didn't blink, Mom responded unpleasantly.  There was a second situation.  Not sure if it was due to all who stood there or all those in the walkway in front standing ... in addition to us sitting ... but one family unleashed on the CMs about the view at the dessert party and managers were all showing up because it was getting loud.  Certainly understand if they were disappointed about something BUT .... no reason to be that ugly.

As we headed to party, they were verbally shooing the terrace folks out.   Our After Party was not crowded (I still don't think they PR it enough - like year one DAH), we could pick our table so we picked with view of castle since they were doing Once Upon.  The desserts were certainly not the quality we had years ago.  They had the ice cream sundae stuff, the fresh fruit, cookies, brownie, rice crispy ..... nothing special there.  They had maybe 5-6 specialty desserts.  They were making smores on a stick, none of us liked them and didn't finish.  Loved that they had the Oooey Gooey Toffee Cake and I had ice cream on mine.  There was cheese, hamburger egg rolls, I think some crackers and dips .... I didn't pay too much attention to it.  Coffees, a couple juices, tea, lemonade, milk and sparkling cider.

Food wise I was disappointed, especially with the specialty ones quality.  One was grey stuff on an oreo and a chocolate mickey face ...... store bought OREO! But I was also comparing it to years ago, and Star Wars Weekends Dessert Parties, which were awesome ... maybe things have just changed.

We were not rushed we were told we had a full 45 minutes after we got there but we didn't stay that long.  We finished up our plates.  Did I get my monies worth? No.  I don't see myself repeating it.  I do think the After Party was more relaxed and better for getting in garden than the Before Party.

INTERESTING PART:

DS2 and friend were booked for After Party.  They booked immediately when announced. It was her first trip and he didn't want her to deal with the hub crush and she likes desserts.   I had decided to not do it and DS1 and I would just do more rides.  WELL ... we were walking them to the podium and DS1 (who is disabled) got so excited because he thought we were going to.  Face was priceless ........... So I went on MDE but booking was not possible.  I went to the podium and asked if it was possible to book on the spot.  I know in trips past I'd see them at their podium during the day selling open spots.  Well they said yes ... I followed them up to a register on a cart up by the TT windows and she rang me up on the spot.  So if you can't get ... as soon as those podiums go up during the day keep checking.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cluelyss said:


> FWIW, we’ve done this party a half dozen or so times, and have never been allowed to go to the garden without a CM escort. No set time that you must go out, but they’ve always made us wait to be escorted there, regardless of when we left the dessert party. YMMV.



Amazing how experiences vary - I've done the Plaza Garden party probably a half dozen times as well and have always just walked over myself.  CMs were there if we had needed them, but we just walked right on by with no issues.  So go figure!


----------



## Lsdolphin

HopperFan said:


> I did the Before years ago, terrace.  We were one of the first in, enjoyed out desserts, enjoyed the fireworks and we were promptly shoo'd out and desserts were covered.
> 
> Last week we did the After Party.  As soon as we checked in we were allowed to head to the Plaza Garden.  Showed our band and entered.  We had first pick of where we wanted to sit.  The garden never filled up but there was a good number of people in there.  We were told over and over that everyone _had to stay seated for the show_ ... then the people closest to the center of the hub began to stand and about 1/4 of the folks were all standing.  There seemed to be some confusion and folks sitting over there that had been told no one would be allowed to stand (I was originally over there and moved to the middle) were getting upset.  With only one CM in the garden, it was difficult for him to manage all.  3/4 of the garden stayed seated.
> 
> We had a full family sneak in and that led to some fun .... they were actually ones worried some would stand and block their view.  I guess once he saw they had no bands he asked everyone to raise their arms to show their bands.  They did but showed their magicbands.  A few folks side eyed them.  Then he said again everyone raise your arms to show your party bands.  They didn't and everyone was staring at them.  He told them it was a private event that they had to pay to sit there.  It was clear they were fully prepared, dad and kids didn't blink, Mom responded unpleasantly.  There was a second situation.  Not sure if it was due to all who stood there or all those in the walkway in front standing ... in addition to us sitting ... but one family unleashed on the CMs about the view at the dessert party and managers were all showing up because it was getting loud.  Certainly understand if they were disappointed about something BUT .... no reason to be that ugly.
> 
> As we headed to party, they were verbally shooing the terrace folks out.   Our After Party was not crowded (I still don't think they PR it enough - like year one DAH), we could pick our table so we picked with view of castle since they were doing Once Upon.  The desserts were certainly not the quality we had years ago.  They had the ice cream sundae stuff, the fresh fruit, cookies, brownie, rice crispy ..... nothing special there.  They had maybe 5-6 specialty desserts.  They were making smores on a stick, none of us liked them and didn't finish.  Loved that they had the Oooey Gooey Toffee Cake and I had ice cream on mine.  There was cheese, hamburger egg rolls, I think some crackers and dips .... I didn't pay too much attention to it.  Coffees, a couple juices, tea, lemonade, milk and sparkling cider.
> 
> Food wise I was disappointed, especially with the specialty ones quality.  One was grey stuff on an oreo and a chocolate mickey face ...... store bought OREO! But I was also comparing it to years ago and Star Wars Weekends Dessert Parties, which were awesome ... maybe things have just changed.
> 
> We were not rushed we were told we had a full 45 minutes after we got there but we didn't stay that long.  We finished up our plates.  Did I get my monies worth? No.  I don't see myself repeating it.  I do think the After Party was more relaxed and better for getting in garden than the Before Party.
> 
> INTERESTING PART:
> 
> DS2 and friend were booked for After Party.  They booked immediately when announced. It was her first trip and he didn't want her to deal with the hub crush and she likes desserts.   I had decided to not do it and DS1 and I would just do more rides.  WELL ... we were walking them to the podium and DS1 (who is disabled) got so excited because he thought we were going to.  Face was priceless ........... So I went on MDE but booking was not possible.  I went to the podium and asked if it was possible to book on the spot.  I know in trips past I'd see them at their podium during the day selling open spots.  Well they said yes ... I followed them up to a register on a cart up by the TT windows and she rang me up on the spot.  So if you can't get ... as soon as those podiums go up during the day keep checking.





Did you notice if they had the small bottles of water at the After Party?


----------



## DisneyHomework

I booked Plaza viewing for Christmas night!  I’m surprised it was available- what am I missing?  Also, it reads 8:30pm.  Is that fireworks time or entry time or TBD?  Thanks for any insight or what to expect on Christmas.


----------



## HopperFan

Lsdolphin said:


> Did you notice if they had the small bottles of water at the After Party?



Totally forgot that, yes they did and we each took some with us when we left!  I wish I took more pictures but it had been a long day and by that point I only took a few.

I also had some new Mickey Ziploc bags in my pack so we took cookies and rice crispys to room.


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyHomework said:


> I booked Plaza viewing for Christmas night!  I’m surprised it was available- what am I missing?  Also, it reads 8:30pm.  Is that fireworks time or entry time or TBD?  Thanks for any insight or what to expect on Christmas.


Your reservation time is your entry time. And actually, you can usually check in 15 minutes prior to that time.


----------



## Clare Voince

HopperFan said:


> We were told over and over that everyone _had to stay seated for the show_ ... then the people closest to the center of the hub began to stand and about 1/4 of the folks were all standing.  There seemed to be some confusion and folks sitting over there that had been told no one would be allowed to stand (I was originally over there and moved to the middle) were getting upset.  With only one CM in the garden, it was difficult for him to manage all.  3/4 of the garden stayed seated.



Man, I hope this isn't true.. I booked the garden, and I cannot sit on the ground.


----------



## GirlDreamer

Clare Voince said:


> Man, I hope this isn't true.. I booked the garden, and I cannot sit on the ground.



The website advertises it as a standing area, so I wouldn't think they would force everyone to sit. I imagine there's several people that wouldn't be able to sit on the ground. In any case, perhaps secure a spot in the back so you can stand without blocking anyone's view? It seems the back spot is quite good from people's reports on this thread anyway.


----------



## HopperFan

Clare Voince said:


> Man, I hope this isn't true.. I booked the garden, and I cannot sit on the ground.



That is what happened to us last week. 75% of us did as told, those to one end stood and folks along back fence stood. And they would not allow anyone on the concrete border closest to the castle, you had to stay on grass.  I was originally there, they were making folks move. I asked and was told because DS was handicapped he could stay. We eventually moved to middle because folks kept standing in walkway in front the garden. CM made them move but it was ongoing and my fear was after show started they wouldn’t be.


----------



## marikujawa

Clare Voince said:


> Man, I hope this isn't true.. I booked the garden, and I cannot sit on the ground.


Please don't worry about this.  No one will make you sit on the grass.


----------



## jaysmom4285

Just to add to the sitting vs. standing - we've done three before parties in the last year or so.  Nothing was ever said by a CM about whether people should sit or stand.  Many people were sitting and relaxing before the show started, and most stood when it did start.  People like to stand along the front rail, but it's still possible to see over them, since the castle projections are a little higher anyway. Some chose to stay seated, and people were pretty good about not standing directly in front of them so as to not block their view.  CMs were good about keeping people moving along the walkway in front of the area and not letting them stand there, although, as noted, it was a constant battle, but they were made to move, as the CMs are quite insistent.


----------



## Dan Murphy

jaysmom4285 said:


> People like to stand along the front rail, but it's still possible to see over them,


Repeating often said thought here, back rail is best viewing location, in many peoples' opinion. Normal tendency, as said, is front rail, but that actually enhances the back position.


----------



## cmarsh31

7/28 - stood at the back rail. Everyone stood, no one said anything about sitting. It definitely wasn't full - we loved the reserved viewing and I will definitely book it again when I'm there with my family!


----------



## marikujawa

Went to this event in May 2018.  Everyone stood.  No one said anything about sitting.  Great views - well worth the price!


----------



## Clare Voince

Thanks for the replies. I was planning on standing towards the back anyway, so I think I'll be ok.


----------



## tookydo

Did the before party tonight. After party guests were entering the viewing area at 7:52.  We weren’t permitted to check in until 7:38.  We were hoping to get in earlier and thought the after party didn’t enter the plaza until 8:15 but not the case tonight. Kind of gave me a rushed feeling. My son and his friend got a box of desserts and headed to the viewing area at 8:00.  I’ve done this party before and it was more crowded but not bad. When we enter the viewing area we always go to the other end. No one seemed to do that as people were mostly gathered near the entrance. The other side had way more room.


----------



## Amy11401

Just out of curiosity, how often do they actually cancel fireworks?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Amy11401 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how often do they actually cancel fireworks?


Very, very rarely.  Might be delayed, but almost never canceled, if ever.


----------



## Amy11401

Dan Murphy said:


> Very, very rarely.  Might be delayed, but almost never canceled, if ever.


Thanks!


----------



## LilyJC

HopperFan said:


> Our After Party was not crowded (I still don't think they PR it enough - like year one DAH), we could pick our table so we picked with view of castle since they were doing Once Upon.



For you and anyone else who has done the After Dessert Party, is staying to watch Once Upon a Time a possibility before heading over for dessert? We’ve done the “regular” dessert party a couple times, but have the After Party booked for our next trip.


----------



## HopperFan

LilyJC said:


> For you and anyone else who has done the After Dessert Party, is staying to watch Once Upon a Time a possibility before heading over for dessert? We’ve done the “regular” dessert party a couple times, but have the After Party booked for our next trip.



I would say no.

As soon as the fireworks were done we headed over, they checked our bands and names ... 9:45 pm.

They told us we had "about 45 minutes and it would be over at 10:30."

OUAT started at 10 pm ... 14 minutes long ... walk to Terrace .... you would have maybe 10 minutes of desserts.


----------



## HopperFan

Dan Murphy said:


> Very, very rarely.  Might be delayed, but almost never canceled, if ever.



^THIS

I have stood in POURING RAIN with ponchos and watched them.  Very creepy as they are low and the clouds are full of color.

They can't leave them in the launch cannons so at some point that night they will have to shoot them.  So the optimal time is with guests watching.


----------



## LilyJC

HopperFan said:


> I would say no.
> 
> As soon as the fireworks were done we headed over, they checked our bands and names ... 9:45 pm.
> 
> They told us we had "about 45 minutes and it would be over at 10:30."
> 
> OUAT started at 10 pm ... 14 minutes long ... walk to Terrace .... you would have maybe 10 minutes of desserts.



Thank you for the response! That’s a bummer though as I’m sure my kids would like to watch it. Perhaps I’ll switch to the before party.


----------



## HopperFan

LilyJC said:


> Thank you for the response! That’s a bummer though as I’m sure my kids would like to watch it. Perhaps I’ll switch to the before party.



I would switch if you want to enjoy it.  We chose seats right by wall so we could kinda see it.  We have already seen but one in our party had not. She moved her chair to try to make the best of it but trees are in the way.


----------



## PolyRob

HopperFan said:


> They can't leave them in the launch cannons so at some point that night they will have to shoot them.  So the optimal time is with guests watching.


----------



## apress

Just wanted to chime in with our experience.  We booked the dessert party for before the fireworks on 7/25.  The desserts were okay which I fully knew going into.  We also have done this party twice before.  I book for the viewing.  We got to the viewing area around 8:15 and a cm told us this was the perfect spot to see everything.  We were on the side but the first on the grass area.  The location was great, but then the trouble started.  The other side basically stood and our side everyone sat.  Well with people outside of the area standing watching the show, (which I fully expected) I couldn’t see the bottom of the castle. I was shocked that the same cm that told us this was the perfect spot told us to sit.  I was really upset as I only took that spot based on his recommendation (I did know about the back railing, but I have never had people sit before). My husband did go to guest relations as I felt we didn’t have a great experience and they confirmed we shouldn’t have been told to sit.  I was really surprised to hear others have this experience as well.


----------



## deedubb

For those that have done the after-party, can you still get a box to take some goodies with you like you can with the before-party?



HopperFan said:


> They can't leave them in the launch cannons so at some point that night they will have to shoot them.  So the optimal time is with guests watching.



What do they do at DLR, because fireworks seem to be canceled all the time there.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

apress said:


> Just wanted to chime in with our experience.  We booked the dessert party for before the fireworks on 7/25.  The desserts were okay which I fully knew going into.  We also have done this party twice before.  I book for the viewing.  We got to the viewing area around 8:15 and a cm told us this was the perfect spot to see everything.  We were on the side but the first on the grass area.  The location was great, but then the trouble started.  The other side basically stood and our side everyone sat.  Well with people outside of the area standing watching the show, (which I fully expected) I couldn’t see the bottom of the castle. I was shocked that the same cm that told us this was the perfect spot told us to sit.  I was really upset as I only took that spot based on his recommendation (I did know about the back railing, but I have never had people sit before). My husband did go to guest relations as I felt we didn’t have a great experience and they confirmed we shouldn’t have been told to sit.  I was really surprised to hear others have this experience as well.


I’m glad you went to guest relations. I would NOT be happy if this happened to us and I most definitely would complain. They all need to be consistent and on the same page.


----------



## JayhawkFans

apress said:


> Just wanted to chime in with our experience.  We booked the dessert party for before the fireworks on 7/25.  The desserts were okay which I fully knew going into.  We also have done this party twice before.  I book for the viewing.  We got to the viewing area around 8:15 and a cm told us this was the perfect spot to see everything.  We were on the side but the first on the grass area.  The location was great, but then the trouble started.  The other side basically stood and our side everyone sat.  Well with people outside of the area standing watching the show, (which I fully expected) I couldn’t see the bottom of the castle. I was shocked that the same cm that told us this was the perfect spot told us to sit.  I was really upset as I only took that spot based on his recommendation (I did know about the back railing, but I have never had people sit before). My husband did go to guest relations as I felt we didn’t have a great experience and they confirmed we shouldn’t have been told to sit.  I was really surprised to hear others have this experience as well.


I am confused ... the CM told you that you were NOT allowed to stand?  I definitely would  have had a problem with that. We pay extra money for that experience how can they dictate whether we sit or stand?


----------



## CJN

apress said:


> Just wanted to chime in with our experience.  We booked the dessert party for before the fireworks on 7/25.  The desserts were okay which I fully knew going into.  We also have done this party twice before.  I book for the viewing.  We got to the viewing area around 8:15 and a cm told us this was the perfect spot to see everything.  We were on the side but the first on the grass area.  The location was great, but then the trouble started.  The other side basically stood and our side everyone sat.  Well with people outside of the area standing watching the show, (which I fully expected) I couldn’t see the bottom of the castle. I was shocked that the same cm that told us this was the perfect spot told us to sit.  I was really upset as I only took that spot based on his recommendation (I did know about the back railing, but I have never had people sit before). My husband did go to guest relations as I felt we didn’t have a great experience and they confirmed we shouldn’t have been told to sit.  I was really surprised to hear others have this experience as well.




Right from the website description: 

“Plaza Garden viewing is standing room only.”
It’s nuts to be told otherwise.


----------



## apress

JayhawkFans said:


> I am confused ... the CM told you that you were NOT allowed to stand?  I definitely would  have had a problem with that. We pay extra money for that experience how can they dictate whether we sit or stand?


Yep, he came over to us and asked us to sit because everyone behind us was sitting.  I was really upset by this and it ruined the whole experience.  I really didn’t want to stand because I knew the people behind us were sitting but I truely couldn’t see and I paid just like everyone else.  If I could have seen everything I would have sat.


----------



## apress

CJN said:


> Right from the website description:
> 
> “Plaza Garden viewing is standing room only.”
> It’s nuts to be told otherwise.


That is what guest relations told my husband.  They said we should not have been told that.


----------



## MinnieMSue

CJN said:


> Right from the website description:
> 
> “Plaza Garden viewing is standing room only.”
> It’s nuts to be told otherwise.



100% agree. They never should have been told to sit. I hope managment informed the cast members after the complaints to guest services. I cannot sit on the ground because of back surgeries. I tried to along the back rail and couldn’t do it even leaning on the rail. At our party pretty much everyone stood


----------



## TrixieBel

We did the before party on Thursday 2nd August. Arrived at 7.45pm for our checkin and ate dessert before leaving for the viewing area in the park at about 8.45. We didn’t notice many, actually any, people grabbing food and running off straight to the garden. Everyone around us seems very relaxed.

We sat at the back on the left with a few other groups. Not crowded at all - maybe 5-6 small groups over on the left by 5mins before the fireworks started. Most people seemed to enter the garden area and stay on the right side, rather than move further in. 

Everyone on our side stood for the fireworks. We stayed at the back and leaned on the fence to watch. 

I loved the show! Watching it from the garden was a great way to feel relaxed and uncrowded.


----------



## JayhawkFans

Wow!!  I am so sorry to those who have had their experience ruined.  We attended this past Sunday with desserts after.  We entered the garden about 8:15 to get the spot we wanted.  Mid garden along the front rail.  We planned to sit this year until we had so many tall people in front of us in the reserved wheelchair area obviously standing making it difficult to see the lower portion of the castle.  We stood as did the family right beside us ... the family directly behind us ruined it for us with their constant nagging to sit.  I get it ... they didn’t want to stand ... but we paid the same amount and didn’t want to sit ... hearing others having it ruined by CM making them sit ... makes me seriously reconsider paying extra for this in the future


----------



## Carol unsworth

We have done the before party three times and will be doing it again in October. We always stand along the left side of the back rail. My husband has knee problems and if he sat he wouldn’t be able to stand up, so no matter who tells us to sit, we won’t be.
Can’t believe CM s are telling people to sit .


----------



## Amy11401

So we ended up getting tickets for the October 15 after party.  It will be our first fireworks party and our first time seeing HEA!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Amy11401 said:


> So we ended up getting tickets for the October 15 after party.  It will be our first fireworks party and our first time seeing HEA!



Have fun!  I know it's a few months from now, but if you think about it, stop by when you get back and let us know how it went.


----------



## Amy11401

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Have fun!  I know it's a few months from now, but if you think about it, stop by when you get back and let us know how it went.


I will come back and report how it goes!  This thread was my inspiration for signing up for the party!


----------



## ItsNotMuchofaTail

TrixieBel said:


> We did the before party on Thursday 2nd August. Arrived at 7.45pm for our checkin and ate dessert before leaving for the viewing area in the park at about 8.45. We didn’t notice many, actually any, people grabbing food and running off straight to the garden. Everyone around us seems very relaxed.
> 
> We sat at the back on the left with a few other groups. Not crowded at all - maybe 5-6 small groups over on the left by 5mins before the fireworks started. Most people seemed to enter the garden area and stay on the right side, rather than move further in.
> 
> Everyone on our side stood for the fireworks. We stayed at the back and leaned on the fence to watch.
> 
> I loved the show! Watching it from the garden was a great way to feel relaxed and uncrowded.



That’s when I was there, and also where my DD and I watched from. I agree people did not seem to be rushing over early. We went over around 8:30 because my DD 
Was sensitive to the noise inside. 

I thought the food was about what I expected, I am not a foodie and it was fine. I enjoyed everything I ate, my DD did as well. Her favorite was the decorate your own cupcake area. The viewing spot was great, my DD could not have handled the crowds in the hub.  We loved HEA, and I didn’t tell her about tinker bell flying so she was very excited about that. 

I was fine with standing. Some people did sit, but I can’t imagine they could see the castle very well because of all the people outside the viewing area, even if people inside weren’t standing, which they mostly were. 

Overall, I thought there was plenty of room and it was a great experience. What a way to end our trip!


----------



## KELLY

I just switched our terrace party to garden.  It saved me quite a bit as well.


----------



## whiporee

LilyJC said:


> For you and anyone else who has done the After Dessert Party, is staying to watch Once Upon a Time a possibility before heading over for dessert? We’ve done the “regular” dessert party a couple times, but have the After Party booked for our next trip.



When we did the Terrace party July 3, the CM said we could stay as long as we wanted and watch OUAT. She said they might be cleaning up around us, but no one was going to ask us to leave. I'm surprised that Hopper's experience with the Terrace was different. I've always thought that was the benefit of the the Terrace party -- you got to get in before and stay a little longer if you wanted to. Interesting to hear that might have changed.


----------



## danikoski

whiporee said:


> When we did the Terrace party July 3, the CM said we could stay as long as we wanted and watch OUAT. She said they might be cleaning up around us, but no one was going to ask us to leave. I'm surprised that Hopper's experience with the Terrace was different. I've always thought that was the benefit of the the Terrace party -- you got to get in before and stay a little longer if you wanted to. Interesting to hear that might have changed.



I believe the original paster was talking about the After Dessert Party in the Garden viewing, not the Terrace viewing Dessert party. The After Party, the desserts are specifically served after, so waiting to see OUAT would significantly cut into the dessert eating portion. The desserts for the after party are served in the back half of the terrace area, so the view of the castle is not very good.


----------



## Lsdolphin

How difficult is it to get back to the dessert area after the fireworks for the after party? We will have an ECV to get through the crowds trying to leave the area....


----------



## ali_in_al

Seems the preference here is for the garden party versus terrace party? I have the terrace party booked for late December but seems like a switch to garden may be better if it's available. Has anybody done the terrace one this year that would recommend it?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ali_in_al said:


> Seems the preference here is for the garden party versus terrace party? I have the terrace party booked for late December but seems like a switch to garden may be better if it's available. Has anybody done the terrace one this year that would recommend it?



I'm partial to the garden vs terrace for the more head-on view, which I'd suggest for newer viewers of HEA is important.  The Terrace is off-center and only has an OK view of the castle projections (mainly, the bottom portion of the castle is harder to see from there).  

If staying in one spot with a seat/table the whole time is a preference, then the Terrace is a better option.  

Both are good options, but to me Plaza wins out for the better view.


----------



## CJK

ali_in_al said:


> Seems the preference here is for the garden party versus terrace party? I have the terrace party booked for late December but seems like a switch to garden may be better if it's available. Has anybody done the terrace one this year that would recommend it?[/QUOTE}
> 
> We did the Terrace party in March and had an amazing time. It was important for my group to have seating the entire time. It's true that the fireworks are off center, but we still feel the view was amazing. Tinker Bell flew directly above, and she even waved at us. My adult sister cried with joy. We were permitted to stay as long as we wanted, and all agreed it was a relaxing way to enjoy the Magic Kingdom at night. Definitely a trip highlight!


----------



## Shula

We did the terrace party on 8/1.  We LOVED it!!!  We were a party of 8 and sat in the 2nd row.  We enjoyed the desserts and the view was great, so much better than I anticipated. We watched the crowds on Main Street build as we sat under a fan and relaxed.  It was great to rest our feet and cool off.  Our host told us we were welcome to stay as long as we liked but they would be cleaning up after the show.  We were not rushed out, we sat for OUAT and a few minutes after.  There were several tables that stayed and their clean up did not bother us at all.   All 8 agreed it was the highlight of our trip, even my 17 yo son.  We will book terrace party on our next trip.


----------



## Dan Murphy

We've done the terrace twice, plaza once.  If sitting on a chair is important, terrace.  If view is important, plaza.  We prefer the plaza.


----------



## LauraLap

ali_in_al said:


> Seems the preference here is for the garden party versus terrace party? I have the terrace party booked for late December but seems like a switch to garden may be better if it's available. Has anybody done the terrace one this year that would recommend it?


We did the garden party in January and it was FREEZING and it was painful to leave the party to go into the freezing cold garden. For our December trip I definitely wanted the terrace view.


----------



## Cloe Colton

I have decided to reserve the After Dessert party on 10/7 with plaza viewing. I previously cancelled my pre Dessert party for my July 18 trip and while we ended up with a really great spot Im not so sure it was worth the hoards of people and chaos before and after the fireworks.

My Mom also hates crowds and I think that level of insanity may freak her out so hopefully the dessert party is a success!


----------



## esilanna

I have the 8/12 before party with the plaza view. I have issues with crowds. After the fireworks I understand everyone is clearing out and it gets chaotic, so where can I go from the plaza viewing area to be relatively safe from the insanity?


----------



## CJN

esilanna said:


> I have the 8/12 before party with the plaza view. I have issues with crowds. After the fireworks I understand everyone is clearing out and it gets chaotic, so where can I go from the plaza viewing area to be relatively safe from the insanity?



Will you be in a hurry to leave? We stayed right there to watch OUAT and get pictures taken with the photopass photographer. Most of the party people cleared out and not many others came in. It was a lovely place to relax, looking at the castle and people watching.


----------



## Cluelyss

esilanna said:


> I have the 8/12 before party with the plaza view. I have issues with crowds. After the fireworks I understand everyone is clearing out and it gets chaotic, so where can I go from the plaza viewing area to be relatively safe from the insanity?


I’d plan to just stay in the garden until the crowds clear out! They won’t kick you out and you’ll have a great view of Once Upon a Time (assuming it’s running after the fireworks on your night).


----------



## Lsdolphin

esilanna said:


> I have the 8/12 before party with the plaza view. I have issues with crowds. After the fireworks I understand everyone is clearing out and it gets chaotic, so where can I go from the plaza viewing area to be relatively safe from the insanity?




We just waited a few minutes right in the Plaza Garden area as crowds clear out. Also sometimes they open a back gate behind Plaza Restaurant and you can get right out that way very easily. Another option is to wait in the Plaza Garden area for the OUAT show if they have it the evening your there.


----------



## AngieInOH

OUAT I've been seeing reports it can happen after the fireworks, sometimes before.  We'll be going in Jan with only one showing, at 8:00. Anyone know if OUAT is likely to be before or after?

I ask because we booked the after party but I hate to miss OUAT due to going to the after party.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

AngieInOH said:


> OUAT I've been seeing reports it can happen after the fireworks, sometimes before.  We'll be going in Jan with only one showing, at 8:00. Anyone know if OUAT is likely to be before or after?
> 
> I ask because we booked the after party but I hate to miss OUAT due to going to the after party.



Except for the first week of Jan, OUAT was before HEA every night this past Jan.  Granted past isn’t always a great predictor of the future, but FWIW.


----------



## closetmickey

Cluelyss said:


> FWIW, we’ve done this party a half dozen or so times, and have never been allowed to go to the garden without a CM escort. No set time that you must go out, but they’ve always made us wait to be escorted there, regardless of when we left the dessert party. YMMV.


I was able to wander over myself a week ago. My kids left a few minutes prior- will ask if they were escorted or not...


----------



## Clare Voince

I'm doing the plaza viewing on 8/30. According to Touring Plans, HEA is 8:55, and OUAT is at 8:30. Do most people go over early when OUAT is showing beforehand? What time should I leave the Terrace so that I see all of OUAT?


----------



## closetmickey

Clare Voince said:


> Man, I hope this isn't true.. I booked the garden, and I cannot sit on the ground.


Many were standing a week ago. I did not hear any announcement.


----------



## closetmickey

TrixieBel said:


> We did the before party on Thursday 2nd August. Arrived at 7.45pm for our checkin and ate dessert before leaving for the viewing area in the park at about 8.45. We didn’t notice many, actually any, people grabbing food and running off straight to the garden. Everyone around us seems very relaxed.
> 
> We sat at the back on the left with a few other groups. Not crowded at all - maybe 5-6 small groups over on the left by 5mins before the fireworks started. Most people seemed to enter the garden area and stay on the right side, rather than move further in.
> 
> Everyone on our side stood for the fireworks. We stayed at the back and leaned on the fence to watch.
> 
> I loved the show! Watching it from the garden was a great way to feel relaxed and uncrowded.


Our experience last week regarding party pacing, arrival time to garden, and crowds was almost identical. We didn’t leave for the garden until 8:50ish and we were by no means the last to leave. I felt very relaxed and our view was just fine!


----------



## marikujawa

closetmickey said:


> Many were standing a week ago. I did not hear any announcement.


If Disney provides chairs, they can expect people to sit. If not, they can’t.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Clare Voince said:


> I'm doing the plaza viewing on 8/30. According to Touring Plans, HEA is 8:55, and OUAT is at 8:30. Do most people go over early when OUAT is showing beforehand? What time should I leave the Terrace so that I see all of OUAT?



If OUAT is before HEA, I personally like to go over to the Plaza Garden and see it.  It’s kind of a “why not?” situation - two shows for the price of one.

I haven’t been since they introduced the After Party so I hesitate to provide exact timing guidance - but if this were me I’d probably be targeting to get to the garden 0-5 minutes before OUAT (I don’t like to spend a lot of time waiting with these parties, so I like to push the times as long as I can).


----------



## esilanna

CJN said:


> Will you be in a hurry to leave? We stayed right there to watch OUAT and get pictures taken with the photopass photographer. Most of the party people cleared out and not many others came in. It was a lovely place to relax, looking at the castle and people watching.





Cluelyss said:


> I’d plan to just stay in the garden until the crowds clear out! They won’t kick you out and you’ll have a great view of Once Upon a Time (assuming it’s running after the fireworks on your night).





Lsdolphin said:


> We just waited a few minutes right in the Plaza Garden area as crowds clear out. Also sometimes they open a back gate behind Plaza Restaurant and you can get right out that way very easily. Another option is to wait in the Plaza Garden area for the OUAT show if they have it the evening your there.



I'm definitely not in a rush to get out of there, I just don't want to be swarmed by crowds. I didn't know they let you just hang out there, so I'll probably do that. I figured they opened up the area to allow people to pass through and that it would get chaotic. But good to know I can just hang out and let the insanity pass


----------



## bethbuchall

We did the Garden party tonight. We arrived at registration just after 7:30 for 7:45 check-in. I think there were four families ahead of us. We took our trip me eating but still filled quickly. I started with too many sweets and should have had more cheese/fruit instead. We relaxed at the table for a while trying to decide if anyone wanted more to eat. We grabbed a couple of extra water bottles and headed to the viewing area about 8:45. The left back railing was already full, but there was plenty of space on the right which we took. We had all kinds of space around us. Almost everyone was sitting st that point, and kids were running around. They did a much better job of keeping the path behind the area clear this year. Last year, it was chaos back there, and a female CM was shrieking the entire time. This time, they were telling people to keep moving, but it was not nearly as loud or unpleasant. Almost everyone stood when the show started, though there were still a few on the ground. I had someone very tall stand up right in front of me (I’m 5’2”, but I was able to meet be down to see around him). We stayed after HEA was finished to watch Once Upon a Time. The garden area really cleared out, and we were the only people on our entire section of “grass.” We stayed seated and were able to see it all. 

We were not required to have an escort over. The women at the registration desk saw us leaving and asked if we knew where to get into the garden. We said we did, and they told us to feel free to come back for an escort if we had any problems. 

It was such a nice night!


----------



## 123SA

I attended the Tomorrowland terrace dessert party tonight.

So...the view stinks compared to the garden party. We were in the second row of tables.  I’m pretty sure the view by the rail is fine, but I could not see the fireworks at my table.  I’ll try to post a photo when I’m get home.   It was an obstructed view at best, sometimes no view of the fireworks.  I tried to find a place to stand and watch but I couldn’t find an unobstructed view that didn’t block someone else’s view.  For reference, my table was in front of the sparkling cider cart. 2 of my kids were on the side of the table closer to the rail and they could see fireworks most of the time. My son and  I were on the side closer to the cart. I could not see fireworks. And he didn’t care that he couldn’t see them. I moved to the area by the entrance and stood behind some seated people. I could see the fireworks, but sometimes I had to squat because the roof blocked them.  I could see most of the castle, but a large tree was in the way.

The people seated at the rail seemed happy. I am planning to email guest services because standing by myself to partially view the fireworks was not what I expected. 

The food was fine and we enjoyed being able to sit and rest before the fireworks.  The water ran out and several guests asked before it was replaced


Not sure if I would do this again.  My family likes the before party and doesn’t care about the awful view.   I wonder if I could have asked to go to the garden.

The view of Tinkerbelle is great.


----------



## ali_in_al

For the terrace party, are you assigned a table or is it first come, first served?


----------



## GirlDreamer

ali_in_al said:


> For the terrace party, are you assigned a table or is it first come, first served?



From what others have said it's first come first serve. But it depends on your party size. The tables on the front is mostly if not all for 2 people and the row in the back are for bigger groups. I don't think you can choose a table for 4 if you're only 2 etc.


----------



## 123SA

ali_in_al said:


> For the terrace party, are you assigned a table or is it first come, first served?



We were a party of 5. We were brought to a table.


----------



## jennab

We are booked in the garden before party on 11/23 (black Friday) which is a level 10 MK day.  Will we have any issues getting into MK if they close due to capacity, or will we still get in because we have reservations?  Our plan was just to go in the morning for EMH then come back a bit before our party check in time.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

delete


----------



## Clare Voince

123SA said:


> I attended the Tomorrowland terrace dessert party tonight.
> 
> So...the view stinks compared to the garden party. We were in the second row of tables.  I’m pretty sure the view by the rail is fine, but I could not see the fireworks at my table.  I’ll try to post a photo when I’m get home.   It was an obstructed view at best, sometimes no view of the fireworks.  I tried to find a place to stand and watch but I couldn’t find an unobstructed view that didn’t block someone else’s view.  For reference, my table was in front of the sparkling cider cart. 2 of my kids were on the side of the table closer to the rail and they could see fireworks most of the time. My son and  I were on the side closer to the cart. I could not see fireworks. And he didn’t care that he couldn’t see them. I moved to the area by the entrance and stood behind some seated people. I could see the fireworks, but sometimes I had to squat because the roof blocked them.  I could see most of the castle, but a large tree was in the way.
> 
> The people seated at the rail seemed happy. I am planning to email guest services because standing by myself to partially view the fireworks was not what I expected.
> 
> The food was fine and we enjoyed being able to sit and rest before the fireworks.  The water ran out and several guests asked before it was replaced
> 
> 
> Not sure if I would do this again.  My family likes the before party and doesn’t care about the awful view.   I wonder if I could have asked to go to the garden.
> 
> The view of Tinkerbelle is great.



I had a similar experience when I did the Ferrytale Wishes cruise on the Ferry. If you weren't lucky enough to get a spot on the rail (I wasn't), the roof of the ferry and the people in front of you obstructed your view.


----------



## Cluelyss

jennab said:


> We are booked in the garden before party on 11/23 (black Friday) which is a level 10 MK day.  Will we have any issues getting into MK if they close due to capacity, or will we still get in because we have reservations?  Our plan was just to go in the morning for EMH then come back a bit before our party check in time.


I can’t recall ever hearing the park closing to capacity on Black Friday, so you shouldn’t have any issues. However, there are phased closings and if the park does hit max capacity, no one will be permitted in. APs, those staying on site with multi day tickets and those with dining reservations are the last to be blocked out though.


----------



## jennab

Cluelyss said:


> I can’t recall ever hearing the park closing to capacity on Black Friday, so you shouldn’t have any issues. However, there are phased closings and if the park does hit max capacity, no one will be permitted in. APs, those staying on site with multi day tickets and those with dining reservations are the last to be blocked out though.



Good to know thanks!  We are staying onsite too so hopefully that wouldn’t happen. Still debating if we want to deal with crowds and do the dessert party that night or not!


----------



## Cluelyss

jennab said:


> Good to know thanks!  We are staying onsite too so hopefully that wouldn’t happen. Still debating if we want to deal with crowds and do the dessert party that night or not!


If you plan to be in the park anyway, the dessert party is definitely the way to go!


----------



## jennab

Cluelyss said:


> If you plan to be in the park anyway, the dessert party is definitely the way to go!



I am debating between watching from Poly beach or the dessert party. We wouldn’t even attempt without the party!  We have never seen HEA though and hear it’s a lot of projections so best to see in park (at least once)


----------



## Cluelyss

jennab said:


> I am debating between watching from Poly beach or the dessert party. We wouldn’t even attempt without the party!  We have never seen HEA though and hear it’s a lot of projections so best to see in park (at least once)


If it’s your first time, you MUST see them from inside the Park!! I love watching from the Poly beach, too, but you miss a lot of the “storyline” without being able to see the protections.


----------



## ray3127

We have reservations for the After Fireworks Dessert Party, Garden Viewing in early January. MK closes at 8PM, and HUA is scheduled for 8PM (OUAT is not scheduled).

Wasn't sure how this worked, so just talked to Dining, and they said that when the park closes at the same time as the fireworks occur, those with the After party get to enjoy the experience while everybody else leaves... I asked for how long, and she said they don't commit to a time, but she said they don't rush you out of there by any means. It's not 5 minutes, but they won't let you stay until midnight. She said probably at least an hour or so.

Obviously I don't want to be caught where we are being told to leave and we aren't ready to, so the ambiguity here bothers me a bit. However, I do like the idea of relaxing and enjoying the desserts while the crowds clear out.

The alternative is to do the Before party, but that leaves less park time on a day where hours are a little short, and then has us leaving with the masses.

Any advice either way, particularly when the firework time is the same as the park closing time?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jennab said:


> I am debating between watching from Poly beach or the dessert party. We wouldn’t even attempt without the party!  We have never seen HEA though and hear it’s a lot of projections so best to see in park (at least once)



I agree with @Cluelyss.  I’ve done a lot of both (watching from the Poly beach and watching from the dessert party).  They are both very good, but very different experiences.  One isn’t really a replacement for the other, so to speak.  When we stay at Poly, we usually end up making time to watch at least one night from the beach and one night in-park.

Although sometimes with the kiddos staying at the Poly ends up working out better just given the flow of the day / stamina.


----------



## jaysmom4285

ray3127 said:


> We have reservations for the After Fireworks Dessert Party, Garden Viewing in early January. MK closes at 8PM, and HUA is scheduled for 8PM (OUAT is not scheduled).
> 
> Wasn't sure how this worked, so just talked to Dining, and they said that when the park closes at the same time as the fireworks occur, those with the After party get to enjoy the experience while everybody else leaves... I asked for how long, and she said they don't commit to a time, but she said they don't rush you out of there by any means. It's not 5 minutes, but they won't let you stay until midnight. She said probably at least an hour or so.
> 
> Obviously I don't want to be caught where we are being told to leave and we aren't ready to, so the ambiguity here bothers me a bit. However, I do like the idea of relaxing and enjoying the desserts while the crowds clear out.
> 
> The alternative is to do the Before party, but that leaves less park time on a day where hours are a little short, and then has us leaving with the masses.
> 
> Any advice either way, particularly when the firework time is the same as the park closing time?



If time in the parks to do attractions is important to you, then I'd lean toward the after party.  That way, you can do what you want until just before 8, go to the viewing area to see HEA, and then relax with desserts while the hordes pour out of the park.  The hardest part may be getting from the viewing area to the Tomorrowland Terrace!  I'm sure you'll have plenty of time to enjoy the desserts and not be rushed out.  Even though the park is officially closed, the stores stay open for quite a while after closing time, so it isn't as if your group will be the only ones there.   The parks seem quite casual about clearing people out after closing.   The CMs won't let anyone walk farther back into the park areas, but they let guests visit stores and stroll around, as long as they're more or less moving toward the exits.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

I'm so excited to see that they will be doing Holiday Wishes when I'm there during Christmas week. We have an ADR for the Terrace party and hope the view of the fireworks will be great there. My hubs rather sit at a table than sit at the garden this time.


----------



## Cluelyss

CookieandOatmeal said:


> I'm so excited to see that they will be doing Holiday Wishes when I'm there during Christmas week. We have an ADR for the Terrace party and hope the view of the fireworks will be great there. My hubs rather sit at a table than sit at the garden this time.


Last year HEA was shown the week of Christmas, which was a departure from what was done in prior years. Has Holiday Wishes been confirmed to be returning that week this year?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Interesting - I’ve been watching the park calendar on that topic.  I think it had previously not been listed as HEA or Holiday Wishes.... but now I see they have it listed as Holiday Wishes 12/22-12/29. 

Wonder if that’s an oversight or if they are legitimately going back to Holiday Wishes during that week again.  I’m in favor, if true.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Interesting - I’ve been watching the park calendar on that topic.  I think it had previously not been listed as HEA or Holiday Wishes.... but now I see they have it listed as Holiday Wishes 12/22-12/29.
> 
> Wonder if that’s an oversight or if they are legitimately going back to Holiday Wishes during that week again.  I’m in favor, if true.



I've been watching the calendar too and noticed the change yesterday. Since HEA was still listed before the 22nd, I'm thinking it's true. It better be lol.


----------



## Clare Voince

I'm doing the After Hours party on the same night as I'm doing the HEA plaza garden dessert party. I know for the After Hours I'll have a lanyard and wrist band.. do you get a wrist band or anything for the dessert party too? Does anyone have any helpful tips on exiting the Hub quickly after the fireworks? I don't want to waste any valuable After Hours party time stuck in the crowd. Should I head back towards the terrace and into Tomorrowland, or head for the Tomorrowland bridge?


----------



## moonshadow

We're booked for the After Party on September 12. I chose the after party because a few years back we did the one at World Showcase. We had dinner and then arrived at the dessert party and I really couldn't eat anything. The After Party should be late enough to enjoy all they are offering.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Clare Voince said:


> I'm doing the After Hours party on the same night as I'm doing the HEA plaza garden dessert party. I know for the After Hours I'll have a lanyard and wrist band.. do you get a wrist band or anything for the dessert party too? Does anyone have any helpful tips on exiting the Hub quickly after the fireworks? I don't want to waste any valuable After Hours party time stuck in the crowd. Should I head back towards the terrace and into Tomorrowland, or head for the Tomorrowland bridge?



Yes, you get wristbands at the dessert party.  You’ll be fully decorated.

Your best bet afterwards, in my opinion, is to cut through the Tomorrowland Terrace over to Tomorrowland.  Alternatively, you can eyeball the bridge from the garden and see if that looks clear enough. 

You can fight the crowds across the hub to get to other places - it just takes some swimming against the current. 

Have fun!


----------



## zipuzee

I know the Halloween parties have just started but I was wondering if there is any noticeable difference in the crowd levels for HEA parties on the non party nights. I know there was concern when they started the after fireworks dessert parties about the garden area being very crowded.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

zipuzee said:


> I know the Halloween parties have just started but I was wondering if there is any noticeable difference in the crowd levels for HEA parties on the non party nights. I know there was concern when they started the after fireworks dessert parties about the garden area being very crowded.



I think time will tell how things go once we really get into the thick of party season later in Sept and Oct when HEA supply/demand issues really kick in.  

Having read every review on this thread, my take is the general conclusion since the introduction of the After Party is that it's pretty much the same.  There has been some shifting in when people arrive in the garden and maybe a bit of an increase, but you still tend to see more positive crowd reports vs those that say it was too crowded (obviously subjective opinion, of course).  

I am personally curious to see how things go in the fall when (I'm assuming) both the before and after parties may be more in demand than what we have seen to date.


----------



## zipuzee

Well we’ll be there in mid September and I will certainly post a review.  My DH just saw how much I paid but I told him it would be worth it for the ability to see without staking a spot an hour beforehand.


----------



## nekonekoneko

I've been pondering purchasing the after party. According to the historical hours on WDWinfo, park closing will occur either at the same time as the fireworks, or an hour later.  Even if MK closes an hour later, trying to "swim upstream" from all the park guests who are trying to get out will leave very little time to do anything.  I know the past hours doesn't guarantee that this year will be the same, but it's usually very close.

So I'm wondering, how late am I allowed to check in to get my wrist band for the after party, provided HEA is an 8:00 start?  I'm not terribly picky about my spot, as we can move to find the best of what's left.  I just don't want to wait an hour for a good spot.


----------



## Luna81

We went to the party last night and I was pretty disappointed. The food wasn’t that great to me. And we would have had a good view of the fireworks. But one family of four had spread out at the front. Right when the fireworks started the Dad moved over and blocked our view. So we ended up going to the front and squeezing between them to get our daughter in a good spot. The Halloween decorations and a tree blocked most of my view. I could maybe see 1/3 of the projections. 

 Could I have moved elsewhere at that point? Probably. But then I would have blocked others. And I just couldn’t do it. 

My daughter was happy. And that’s what mattered. But not sure I’d do it again. 

Also we saw happily ever after on opening night. I don’t think we will ever match the feeling of the crowd that night. The energy had been amazing.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Luna81 said:


> We went to the party last night


Plaza or terrace


----------



## Luna81

Dan Murphy said:


> Plaza or terrace


Sorry. Plaza before party.


----------



## uramr

Hello! We would be grateful for a clarification on the terrace seating. We are a large party with members from 3-75 years old and think that we would like to get the terrace seating but just want to confirm that everyone no longer heads to the rails and everyone can see from their seats. When we did the terrace seating several years ago, we did not move to the front rail quick enough. We tried the garden view last year there were a lot of kids on their parents shoulders and my kiddos who are too big for that could not see much of the bottm half of the castle. It will be over spring break so we expect everything to be busy. TIA!!!!


----------



## MinnieMSue

uramr said:


> Hello! We would be grateful for a clarification on the terrace seating. We are a large party with members from 3-75 years old and think that we would like to get the terrace seating but just want to confirm that everyone no longer heads to the rails and everyone can see from their seats. When we did the terrace seating several years ago, we did not move to the front rail quick enough. We tried the garden view last year there were a lot of kids on their parents shoulders and my kiddos who are too big for that could not see much of the bottm half of the castle. It will be over spring break so we expect everything to be busy. TIA!!!!



We did the terrace party on July3 this year and no one went to the rail to watch. They actually have tables right up against the rail all the way across. Last time we did terrace party was years ago when people stood up there. It is not like that now


----------



## shoreward

uramr said:


> Hello! We would be grateful for a clarification on the terrace seating. We are a large party with members from 3-75 years old and think that we would like to get the terrace seating but just want to confirm that everyone no longer heads to the rails and everyone can see from their seats. When we did the terrace seating several years ago, we did not move to the front rail quick enough. We tried the garden view last year there were a lot of kids on their parents shoulders and my kiddos who are too big for that could not see much of the bottm half of the castle. It will be over spring break so we expect everything to be busy. TIA!!!!


At the Terrace party, there are some low projections that are not visible, but most of the tables offer a fairly good view of the show, and everyone stays seated.  It's nice to be able to go back and forth for food and beverage, without feeling rushed to get a good viewing spot.  The tables are marked as "Reserved," once guests are escorted to their tables, so you are assured that your table will still be waiting for you, if everyone goes for refreshments at the same time. The refreshments remain out, till the end of the show.

The other nice benefit is that you are under cover, should it start to rain.

There are small tables set up against the railing, with the larger tables set in back of those.  You are escorted to your table, in the order you are lined up to check in, so, the earlier you arrive, the more selection of tables you'll have.


----------



## chris benton

I'd like to try to parlay this into a light meal, and I'm wondering if anyone can share recent experiences on the SAVORY items? I love all desserts, so, no issue there. Just wondering what the savory options have been. The site lists the _possibilities_ of cheeses, and also "handmade egg rolls?" Again, I'm all in on desserts, so all good there, only wondering about specific examples of the savory items in recent times so I can kinda plan what kind of meal before the party that day.


----------



## MinnieMSue

I remember the egg rolls - they were cheeseburger egg rolls and pretty tasty. They also had cheese and crackers. I can’t remember the other savory items. I’m sorry. We did a lot of different dessert parties this summer and they are starting to run together.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

chris benton said:


> I'd like to try to parlay this into a light meal, and I'm wondering if anyone can share recent experiences on the SAVORY items? I love all desserts, so, no issue there. Just wondering what the savory options have been. The site lists the _possibilities_ of cheeses, and also "handmade egg rolls?" Again, I'm all in on desserts, so all good there, only wondering about specific examples of the savory items in recent times so I can kinda plan what kind of meal before the party that day.



There is a cold spinach dip with crackers, cheeseburger egg rolls, cheese cubes, and fruit (not savory, I know, but a healthier option to note when deciding if this event could double as a meal plus dessert party).


----------



## LizzyS

GirlDreamer said:


> From what others have said it's first come first serve. But it depends on your party size. The tables on the front is mostly if not all for 2 people and the row in the back are for bigger groups. I don't think you can choose a table for 4 if you're only 2 etc.



Correct, the tables on the rail seemed to be mostly for parties of two and larger parties were seated at the larger tables in the second row.

My husband and I were seated on the rail and were very pleased with that view, but we have not done the Plaza view to compare.


----------



## LizzyS

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yes, you get wristbands at the dessert party.  You’ll be fully decorated.
> 
> Your best bet afterwards, in my opinion, is to cut through the Tomorrowland Terrace over to Tomorrowland.  Alternatively, you can eyeball the bridge from the garden and see if that looks clear enough.
> 
> You can fight the crowds across the hub to get to other places - it just takes some swimming against the current.
> 
> Have fun!



After the HEA dessert party, we did exactly that and headed over to Tomorrowland and hung out there for about 30-45 minutes, then exiting MK wasn't so bad.


----------



## jennab

zipuzee said:


> I know the Halloween parties have just started but I was wondering if there is any noticeable difference in the crowd levels for HEA parties on the non party nights. I know there was concern when they started the after fireworks dessert parties about the garden area being very crowded.



I am also waiting on reviews for non-party nights as we have a dessert party booked on the day after Thanksgiving but if it's going to be totally packed with before and after party guests then maybe it won't be worth it anymore...


----------



## HatboxHaint

Attended the Garden View Before Party on 8/30. 6 adults.

Got there about 7:45. almost everyone was seated. We had to pick through the few tables left to find a good one for our group. One was so wobbly that we immediately started spilling our sparkling ciders. We all ate our fill and liked several of the items. We enjoyed ourselves. when the announcement came on for OUAT everyone rushed out I guess about 8:30ish. We waited a few minutes and got some last bites. I got a full glass of milk and took it to the garden and no one had a problem. I also loaded up a bag with some macaroons which just got squished in my bag. A tupperware container would have been better in hindsight. We found some empty spots in the middle and some of us laid down for a quick nap during OUAT. We had to stand for HEA because we were near the front. We all got a really nice picture with the photopass photographer there in the garden. My friends would not have noticed her if I had not pointed her out. We had to briefly fight crowds to get to tomorrowland but it was only about 1-2min of madness to get there. All in all it was a good experience.


----------



## Lizzards

jennab said:


> I am also waiting on reviews for non-party nights as we have a dessert party booked on the day after Thanksgiving but if it's going to be totally packed with before and after party guests then maybe it won't be worth it anymore...


We are going the day after Thanksgiving too!  We get off of the Disney Dream that morning from a 4 night cruise and are heading to MK.  I bought the desert party tickets because I figured it would give me a guaranteed spot to watch the fireworks.  I assume it will be super crowded because of the holiday week but it is our only chance to go!!


----------



## areno79

Has anyone been to this party since they started having MNSSHP? I'm wondering how crowded the hub gets given that HEA is only showing limited evenings now. I have this dessert party booked but was considering cancelling it and saving some money. But, I also hate being crowded...so hoping someone has some recent experience with it.


----------



## jaysmom4285

I've done the dessert party during MVMCP time on a non party night, which I assume is similar.  Since HEA is only available to non party people three nights a week, the Hub is absolutely jam packed.  I mean miserably, almost intolerably crowded.  The dessert party is an oasis at times like this, giving you an uncrowded and perfectly centered place to watch HEA.  At that time of year, it's well worth the money, IMHO.


----------



## Cluelyss

jaysmom4285 said:


> I've done the dessert party during MVMCP time on a non party night, which I assume is similar.  Since HEA is only available to non party people three nights a week, the Hub is absolutely jam packed.  I mean miserably, almost intolerably crowded.  The dessert party is an oasis at times like this, giving you an uncrowded and perfectly centered place to watch HEA.  At that time of year, it's well worth the money, IMHO.


I completely agree. However, I think the question was more around having both the before AND after parties in the garden this year. I still think even a doubled garden crowd is a million times better than the hub crowd, but would love to hear some firsthand reports!


----------



## jaysmom4285

True.  Initial reports seem to be that the plaza garden area is still relatively uncrowded, even with the addition of the after party.  But it was noted earlier in this thread that the real test will be for the dessert parties on non party nights during MNSSHP and MVMCP, which may draw more people looking to avoid the extreme hub crowds.  As the PP noted, it will probably still never be as crowded in that area as it is in the Hub.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

*Post #1* has been updated with recent DISer review post links.  Thank you to everyone who contributes to this thread! 

It's interesting to me how little chatter the "After Party" has received since inception.  Curious to see how that continues into the busy fall season.


----------



## Amy11401

GADisneyDad14 said:


> *Post #1* has been updated with recent DISer review post links.  Thank you to everyone who contributes to this thread!
> 
> It's interesting to me how little chatter the "After Party" has received since inception.  Curious to see how that continues into the busy fall season.


We will be at the after party in a little over  a month so I will give an update!


----------



## leebee

DD24 and I attended the Before party, garden viewing. Our reservation time was 7:30 with fireworks at 9. We got there about 8pm. We were escorted to our table, plenty of space for everyone. For savory food, there were cheeseburger egg rolls (weird, but tasty, but only handed out 2 at a time), cold spinach dip, cheese/cracker tray, and fruit trays. Desserts were... I don't know, cupcakes, a few different fancy bars, some cheesecake bites, macarons, cookies, ice cream, s'mores. There was sparkling cider, tropical juice, lemonade, strawberry lemonade, coffee, tea, milk, water. We went down to the garden at about 8:30, went immediately to the back railing as close to Main St as we could get. Everyone was sitting down, relaxing, kids playing, etc. We talked with a lovely family from England who were in the States for a 3 week vacation. When the show started, people stood up but there was still plenty of space- and from where we were, I really could have stayed sitting down and had just as good a view. The show was magnificent; we had a direct, straight-on view of the castle, and the projections were amazing. We loved this show, and I went in with ho-hum feelings as we ADORED Wishes! While I am not sure I'd pay the money again, it was definitely worth it. The Hub and Main St. were packed- I swear, out in the crowds you could have picked up your feet and not fallen down, it was that crowded and closely packed in. I am definitely glad we did this party. HOWEVER... MK was open for evening Magic Hours, so DD and I stayed to close the place down. After the fireworks, it was craziness getting into the rest of the park! Thinking it over, we maybe should have opted for the after party, as we spent at least 30 mins hanging around in the garden after the show, waiting for the crowds to clear, and still had to fight our way "upstream" to Haunted Mansion.


----------



## elgerber

areno79 said:


> Has anyone been to this party since they started having MNSSHP? I'm wondering how crowded the hub gets given that HEA is only showing limited evenings now. I have this dessert party booked but was considering cancelling it and saving some money. But, I also hate being crowded...so hoping someone has some recent experience with it.


I am doing the after party tonight. I will report back at some point, our trip is just starting though so I won’t be on much.


----------



## KingdomBound

leebee said:


> DD24 HOWEVER... MK was open for evening Magic Hours, so DD and I stayed to close the place down. After the fireworks, it was craziness getting into the rest of the park! Thinking it over, we maybe should have opted for the after party, as we spent at least 30 mins hanging around in the garden after the show, waiting for the crowds to clear, and still had to fight our way "upstream" to Haunted Mansion.



This is the exact scenario we will have in a week and a half. Will they let you hang out in the garden area for a little bit while the crowds disperse? We definitely want to do evening EMH.


----------



## leebee

KingdomBound said:


> This is the exact scenario we will have in a week and a half. Will they let you hang out in the garden area for a little bit while the crowds disperse? We definitely want to do evening EMH.



Yes, they let us hang out in the garden after, waiting for the crowds to disperse. I feel like we wasted time, though. I think we should have gone to the after party, instead of the before party. We could have spent more time on the attractions, then watched the fireworks and eaten desserts AFTER the fireworks while the crowds were clearing out, instead of just hanging around in the garden.


----------



## DisFam4

elgerber said:


> I am doing the after party tonight. I will report back at some point, our trip is just starting though so I won’t be on much.


Please let me know how it was.  I will be there on Sat 9/22 and I am still undecided between the before or after with Garden seating.  Leaning toward the after but would like to hear how it was last night.
Thanks


----------



## dachsie

DisFam4 said:


> Please let me know how it was.  I will be there on Sat 9/22 and I am still undecided between the before or after with Garden seating.  Leaning toward the after but would like to hear how it was last night.
> Thanks


I'm doing the After party on 9/22


----------



## GillianP1301

We did the After Dessert Party for HEA on 9/2. We showed up to the garden viewing area about 15 minutes before the fireworks started and there was tons of empty space and could easily move around. We got escorted to the terrace a few minutes after the show ended and there were only 4 families there, including our own. It was very empty. We had done the MNSSHP version a couple nights earlier with the terrace seating and it was only about 2/3 full, at most. A light crowd week, but I was still surprised to see so many empty seats/tables for each of these parties.


----------



## Amy11401

GillianP1301 said:


> We did the After Dessert Party for HEA on 9/2. We showed up to the garden viewing area about 15 minutes before the fireworks started and there was tons of empty space and could easily move around. We got escorted to the terrace a few minutes after the show ended and there were only 4 families there, including our own. It was very empty. We had done the MNSSHP version a couple nights earlier with the terrace seating and it was only about 2/3 full, at most. A light crowd week, but I was still surprised to see so many empty seats/tables for each of these parties.


I know you  said you got to the garden area 15 minutes before the fireworks.   Did you check in earlier in the night or right at that time? I am going to the after party but I don't want to spend alot of time waiting around before.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

We're going on November 2 and I have the before party booked. Now I'm wondering if I should change to the after party since we will probably sit in the garden area for a bit waiting for the crowds to die out. Maybe it'll be time better spent if we change it to the after party.

Only other option would be to do it November 2, after party, but we have HDDR at 6 pm so I don't think that'll work.


----------



## elgerber

DisFam4 said:


> Please let me know how it was.  I will be there on Sat 9/22 and I am still undecided between the before or after with Garden seating.  Leaning toward the after but would like to hear how it was last night.
> Thanks



There were a fair amount of people in the garden but still a lot of room to move. We did have a couple of tall people stand several feet in front of us that blocked a little view but still way better than the hub, which was jam packed, all the way back down Main Street. Having dessert while the masses jostled around was great. There were maybe 12-14 tables in use at the after party. 



Amy11401 said:


> I know you  said you got to the garden area 15 minutes before the fireworks.   Did you check in earlier in the night or right at that time? I am going to the after party but I don't want to spend alot of time waiting around before.


We got in line to check in about 7:45 and the line was very long. If we had waited 15 minutes the line was much shorter. They did say you could leave and come back to enter the garden later if you didn’t want to enter right away.


----------



## Amy11401

elgerber said:


> There were a fair amount of people in the garden but still a lot of room to move. We did have a couple of tall people stand several feet in front of us that blocked a little view but still way better than the hub, which was jam packed, all the way back down Main Street. Having dessert while the masses jostled around was great. There were maybe 12-14 tables in use at the after party.
> 
> 
> We got in line to check in about 7:45 and the line was very long. If we had waited 15 minutes the line was much shorter. They did say you could leave and come back to enter the garden later if you didn’t want to enter right away.


Would you have been able to check in later?


----------



## haileymarie92

DisFam4 said:


> Please let me know how it was.  I will be there on Sat 9/22 and I am still undecided between the before or after with Garden seating.  Leaning toward the after but would like to hear how it was last night.
> Thanks


We will be there Saturday 9/22 as well! Doing the before party.


----------



## B. Shoe

jaysmom4285 said:


> I've done the dessert party during MVMCP time on a non party night, which I assume is similar.  Since HEA is only available to non party people three nights a week, the Hub is absolutely jam packed.  I mean miserably, almost intolerably crowded.  The dessert party is an oasis at times like this, giving you an uncrowded and perfectly centered place to watch HEA.  At that time of year, it's well worth the money, IMHO.



This makes me feel better about investing in the package. I considered swapping our pre-fireworks tickets for post-fireworks party tickets when I heard of the new party, just to give us a little more time to explore MK before HEA. But we'll be back at MK early the next morning for Early Morning Magic and need to head back to our resort for the evening and rest up.


----------



## elgerber

Amy11401 said:


> Would you have been able to check in later?


I’m sure you could have.


----------



## nkereina

elgerber said:


> We got in line to check in about 7:45 and the line was very long. If we had waited 15 minutes the line was much shorter. They did say you could leave and come back to enter the garden later if you didn’t want to enter right away.



We booked the after party for October. A few questions:

1. What is the earliest time we can check-in?
2. Do they give some kind of credential to make it known you've reserved this that allows the re-entry?
3. Where exactly do you check-in?
4. Once the fireworks conclude, are you free to head over to the Tomorrowland Terrace? Once there, do you have to check-in again and be seated?

Sorry if most of this has been covered, its hard to keep up!


----------



## jaysmom4285

It's the only way we will do HEA during December, since we don't get MVMCP tickets.   Yes, it can be pricey, and I know that can put it out of reach for some . But the opportunity to relax in the Tomorrowland Terrace with desserts and snacks,  the ability to wander over to the plaza area when you're ready, and the joy of having some personal space in which to watch HEA and have a perfect view makes it worth it for us.  I consider it a Christmas present for myself and my family.  Since we rarely stay in MK after HEA even if it's open later, we just hang out in the viewing area for a bit and wait for the teeming hordes to leave the park.  When the departing crowd has slowed to a trickle, we venture out for a leisurely stroll back down Main Street.  For those who are interested, there's usually a photopass photographer in the plaza area after the fireworks, and many people were getting their pictures taken with the castle in the background while they waited to leave the area.


----------



## elgerber

nkereina said:


> We booked the after party for October. A few questions:
> 
> 1. What is the earliest time we can check-in?
> 2. Do they give some kind of credential to make it known you've reserved this that allows the re-entry?
> 3. Where exactly do you check-in?
> 4. Once the fireworks conclude, are you free to head over to the Tomorrowland Terrace? Once there, do you have to check-in again and be seated?
> 
> Sorry if most of this has been covered, its hard to keep up!


Depends on show time. Check in for the after party is one hour prior. 
You are given a wristband. 
Check in at the tomorrow land terrace 
You head over to the terrace right after and yes, you check in again and then are shown to a table.


----------



## jimim

guys am i missing something.  is the party available for booking for november 21st?  says no times but wasn't sure if full or if not available.  i know jingle bam is up for this tiem of year now.


----------



## kniquy

jimim said:


> guys am i missing something. is the party available for booking for november 21st? says no times but wasn't sure if full or if not available. i know jingle bam is up for this tiem of year now.


  Looks like it is full for all 3 possible parties.  You can keep checking for possible cancellations, but with it being thanksgiving week AND there are MVMCP going on it makes getting the dessert party that much more difficult.  When there are only a few nights of someones trip where they can see HEA because of the parties I think they fill up quicker.  We opted to book the after party because we will only be at MK for one night (the week after thanksgiving), but with crowd levels predicted to be low I might cancel and save myself the $200+.  I think people have to cancel 5 days ahead so you could check now and even as it gets closer to your trip.


----------



## jimim

ya i can;t find anything for the whole week of thanksgiving. jingle bell is available for the night we wan't but i don't knwo the food for that.  i know the food for this one cause we just did it and it was good.


----------



## Cluelyss

jimim said:


> guys am i missing something.  is the party available for booking for november 21st?  says no times but wasn't sure if full or if not available.  i know jingle bam is up for this tiem of year now.


JBJB is held in HS, not MK. More of a projection show than fireworks. We did it 2 years ago and it was probably the best dessert party food we’ve had. The gingerbread martinis were to DIE for!


----------



## Abbey1

We have booked the HEA Dessert Party with Garden Viewing for October 20th, which is sold out (at least for the before party, I didn’t check the after party). We were planning on arriving to the viewing area 15-20 minutes before the fireworks begin, but I am concerned about how packed it will be by that time. 

I really don’t want to devote our time  staking out a spot in the garden area when the main reason we are paying for the party is to avoid having to do that in the first place. BUT, I am concerned about arriving and then having to find a spot that is right in front of someone who did take the time to arrive earlier to secure the spot they wanted.

 Is this an issue for people? Is there enough space that if we arrive right before the fireworks, we won’t be negatively impacting the group behind us and their view?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Abbey1 said:


> We have booked the HEA Dessert Party with Garden Viewing for October 20th, which is sold out (at least for the before party, I didn’t check the after party). We were planning on arriving to the viewing area 15-20 minutes before the fireworks begin, but I am concerned about how packed it will be by that time.
> 
> I really don’t want to devote our time  staking out a spot in the garden area when the main reason we are paying for the party is to avoid having to do that in the first place. BUT, I am concerned about arriving and then having to find a spot that is right in front of someone who did take the time to arrive earlier to secure the spot they wanted.
> 
> Is this an issue for people? Is there enough space that if we arrive right before the fireworks, we won’t be negatively impacting the group behind us and their view?



Personally I have no issue with that if the arrivals do what others are doing - ie, if everyone is sitting then to find a place to sit or else room at the back of the area.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Abbey1 said:


> We have booked the HEA Dessert Party with Garden Viewing for October 20th, which is sold out (at least for the before party, I didn’t check the after party). We were planning on arriving to the viewing area 15-20 minutes before the fireworks begin, but I am concerned about how packed it will be by that time.
> 
> I really don’t want to devote our time  staking out a spot in the garden area when the main reason we are paying for the party is to avoid having to do that in the first place. BUT, I am concerned about arriving and then having to find a spot that is right in front of someone who did take the time to arrive earlier to secure the spot they wanted.
> 
> Is this an issue for people? Is there enough space that if we arrive right before the fireworks, we won’t be negatively impacting the group behind us and their view?



I am normally an "arrive late" person too.  This party has always worked pretty well in that regard for us.  

I generally think everyone in the garden knows that all/most available space is eventually going to fill in, so I wouldn't worry about it at all.  Everyone who paid is entitled to be there.  

FWIW, 15-20 mins strikes me as a touch aggressive in this "before" and "after" party era.  You may want to keep an eye on any current reports on this thread so see if garden crowds are materially different as we get into the busy fall season, HEA supply/demand imbalance at its peak, etc. 

Hope you have a good time.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

GillianP1301 said:


> We did the After Dessert Party for HEA on 9/2. We showed up to the garden viewing area about 15 minutes before the fireworks started and there was tons of empty space and could easily move around. We got escorted to the terrace a few minutes after the show ended and there were only 4 families there, including our own. It was very empty. We had done the MNSSHP version a couple nights earlier with the terrace seating and it was only about 2/3 full, at most. A light crowd week, but I was still surprised to see so many empty seats/tables for each of these parties.



Late responding here, but thank you for sharing your After Party experience.  So few DISer reports on that one, it's nice to see some current feedback.  

(BTW, I think you picked the best week to visit WDW all year!)


----------



## dachsie

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Late responding here, but thank you for sharing your After Party experience.  So few DISer reports on that one, it's nice to see some current feedback.
> 
> (BTW, I think you picked the best week to visit WDW all year!)


I will give you a report on after party.  I go on the 22nd.


----------



## jimim

Cluelyss said:


> JBJB is held in HS, not MK. More of a projection show than fireworks. We did it 2 years ago and it was probably the best dessert party food we’ve had. The gingerbread martinis were to DIE for!



 right right i knew that.  i have seen it a few times.  we are just trying to decide if it's worth it since the MK one is full.  that's good t oknow about the food.  i think the MK one now is pretty good for the food vs when it first started.


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

Is there an allergy-friendly alternative to the egg rolls?

Just added a 3:15 lunch reservation for Yak & Yeti before the party, so I am considering switching to the After Party on a nightime EMH night. Do you have to fight the mass exodus crowds to get to Tomorrowland Terrace?


----------



## mcurrence

HeadlessLegoMom said:


> Is there an allergy-friendly alternative to the egg rolls?
> 
> Just added a 3:15 lunch reservation for Yak & Yeti before the party, so I am considering switching to the After Party on a nightime EMH night. Do you have to fight the mass exodus crowds to get to Tomorrowland Terrace?



Along the same lines, does anyone know if vegetarian egg rolls are available?  I think all I've seen or read about are cheeseburger ones?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

HeadlessLegoMom said:


> Is there an allergy-friendly alternative to the egg rolls?
> 
> Just added a 3:15 lunch reservation for Yak & Yeti before the party, so I am considering switching to the After Party on a nightime EMH night. Do you have to fight the mass exodus crowds to get to Tomorrowland Terrace?



I can’t help with the allergy-friendly question, but for getting from the garden to After Party, there haven’t really been any reports of that being a material problem since the party started.


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I can’t help with the allergy-friendly question, but for getting from the garden to After Party, there haven’t really been any reports of that being a material problem since the party started.



How much would doing the After Party instead cut into EMH from 8-10 with HEA at 8? It's our last MK visit.


----------



## pangyal

HeadlessLegoMom said:


> Is there an allergy-friendly alternative to the egg rolls?
> 
> Just added a 3:15 lunch reservation for Yak & Yeti before the party, so I am considering switching to the After Party on a nightime EMH night. Do you have to fight the mass exodus crowds to get to Tomorrowland Terrace?


There are not. You would get the same assembly of items as in the past (a plate made up of GF cookies, breads, cupcakes, gummy bears, and some fruit), assuming your allergy is gluten.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

HeadlessLegoMom said:


> How much would doing the After Party instead cut into EMH from 8-10 with HEA at 8? It's our last MK visit.



Mind if I ask when this is?  Just curious if it’s a time where the 8pm park closing time is likely to change.


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Mind if I ask when this is?  Just curious if it’s a time where the 8pm park closing time is likely to change.



Week from Wednesday


----------



## GADisneyDad14

HeadlessLegoMom said:


> Week from Wednesday



Ok.  You may want to check park hours for your trip... MK is open until 9pm that night with 9-11pm EMHs.  

With HEA at 8pm.... show is around 18 mins... you’re back at the Tomorrowland Terrace 8:20-25ish... that gives you around 30 mins before EMHs.  Give or take a bit.


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ok.  You may want to check park hours for your trip... MK is open until 9pm that night with 9-11pm EMHs.
> 
> With HEA at 8pm.... show is around 18 mins... you’re back at the Tomorrowland Terrace 8:20-25ish... that gives you around 30 mins before EMHs.  Give or take a bit.



They must have extended the hours. Originally it was EMH 8-10. I should probably switch to the After Party then, huh?


----------



## cakebaker

On the bright side, extending the park hours opened  up SDMT availability for my trip and I was able to add it to our EMH night where we have the after dessert buffet, just before EMH's start. Most nights with extended hours in October have at least some availability and they've been booked solid.  Even during EMH's SDMT can have a bit of a wait and now I'm not so pressured to hurry through the buffet.


----------



## dachsie

So if my check in time is 7 for the after party, do I need to get there right at 7 or do I have a little wiggle room - no more than 20 mins probably but just in case I am tied up at something I don't want to miss it


----------



## Amy11401

dachsie said:


> So if my check in time is 7 for the after party, do I need to get there right at 7 or do I have a little wiggle room - no more than 20 mins probably but just in case I am tied up at something I don't want to miss it


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

dachsie said:


> So if my check in time is 7 for the after party, do I need to get there right at 7 or do I have a little wiggle room - no more than 20 mins probably but just in case I am tied up at something I don't want to miss it



Are you After Party? It depends what you time the fireworks are & if you have a particular spot in mind, but you should be fine. Especially if fireworks are at 8.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Our Disney Cruise is returning 6/30/19, and we're debating what to do for July 4th week.  One of the options, of course, is WDW.

So, we are considering the dessert party.
We would be staying onsite, so we could make 7/3 reservations at 180+3, or +4 for July 4.

How hard would it be to get the dessert party for 5?
We've seen HEA once, and for that, we would definitely choose the garden for the better view of the projections.  I think I've read the shows are different for 7/3 and 7/4. For these shows, is the terrace seating an inferior view to the garden?

How do you make arrangements for the allergy offerings for the dessert party?

Thanks!


----------



## shoreward

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Our Disney Cruise is returning 6/30/19, and we're debating what to do for July 4th week.  One of the options, of course, is WDW.
> 
> So, we are considering the dessert party.
> We would be staying onsite, so we could make 7/3 reservations at 180+3, or +4 for July 4.
> 
> How hard would it be to get the dessert party for 5?
> We've seen HEA once, and for that, we would definitely choose the garden for the better view of the projections.  I think I've read the shows are different for 7/3 and 7/4. For these shows, is the terrace seating an inferior view to the garden?
> 
> How do you make arrangements for the allergy offerings for the dessert party?
> 
> Thanks!



This might be helpful:

https://simplydarrling.com/2018/02/happily-ever-after-dessert-party-with-allergies/


----------



## Life is good

Waiting for the reports from tomorrow night to book for November- thinking fireworks, dessert party, less of a crowd leaving.


----------



## DisFam4

Life is good said:


> Waiting for the reports from tomorrow night to book for November- thinking fireworks, dessert party, less of a crowd leaving.


I'm doing the after fireworks dessert party tomorrow night. Anything in particular that you are looking for that I could answer?


----------



## Tksolomom

DisFam4 said:


> I'm doing the after fireworks dessert party tomorrow night. Anything in particular that you are looking for that I could answer?


I would love to know how you enjoyed it, and if people sat or stood. If standing, did they allow kids on shoulders?  How early did you get to the viewing area and if there were still lots of spots. I was planning on going 30 minutes before the fireworks, but don’t know if you would get a good view then. Sorry, pretty much asking for a full review


----------



## nekonekoneko

DisFam4 said:


> I'm doing the after fireworks dessert party tomorrow night. Anything in particular that you are looking for that I could answer?



One question I asked, that I never got an answer to is: how late can we check-in to the after-fireworks party?  I want to get there, get my wristband, go to the viewing area, and but wait long for the show.


----------



## dachsie

DisFam4 said:


> I'm doing the after fireworks dessert party tomorrow night. Anything in particular that you are looking for that I could answer?


I am too!  See you there.


----------



## Amy11401

DisFam4 said:


> I'm doing the after fireworks dessert party tomorrow night. Anything in particular that you are looking for that I could answer?





nekonekoneko said:


> One question I asked, that I never got an answer to is: how late can we check-in to the after-fireworks party?  I want to get there, get my wristband, go to the viewing area, and but wait long for the show.


I am wondering  the same thing as @nekonekoneko


----------



## GADisneyDad14

nekonekoneko said:


> One question I asked, that I never got an answer to is: how late can we check-in to the after-fireworks party?  I want to get there, get my wristband, go to the viewing area, and but wait long for the show.



We did the After Party on Thursday night.  We checked in approx 7:40pm for an 8pm show.   The garden was quite crowded at this point but no real issues finding a spot for two.  No spots on the back rail or to the left.  We were more center right.  

Everyone needed to stand this night. 

I have more thoughts on the After Party I’ll share later.  This After Party seemed more well attended than the other posts I’ve read about.  The garden area was preciously close to being too full for what I consider a ‘premium’ event.  It was still better than the alternative though.


----------



## zipuzee

Well we’re back home. Overall had a great trip; crowds not to bad, but it was hot. And I’m from southeast Louisiana, so I’m used to heat. We did the dessert party Monday night 9/17. The park itself was pretty crowded.  We checked in at 6:30 which was the time we were given and A cast member gave us a quick tour of the food and beverage set up and took us to a table. He suggested heading out to the viewing area by 7:45. We took our time and enjoyed the offerings.  We had eaten a late lunch at Satuli Canteen in Animal Kingdom, so this became our evening meal. Honestly the heat pretty much killed our appetite so we weren’t eating lots of food at any one meal. We started out with the egg rolls, which were very good, and some cheese,before moving to dessert. I really liked the little strawberry tarts, but all the desserts were good. My husband got some ice cream with sundae toppings. I got the ooey gooey toffee cake which was very good, but super rich. The staff were all friendly and we were encouraged to take as much as we wanted.  The kept refilling food items the whole time. The seating areas were crowded, I’m not sure if it was a sold out party or not but in the terrace area it was pretty full. We finally went down to the podium and were immediately escorted to the viewing area at 7:45. It was nice to be able to sit and relax beforehand.  The viewing area was not crowded at all. Most people were seated on the ground and kids has room to play. We got a spot against the rail to the right of the castle. When the show started some people stood, some remained seated. After the show we were able to easily exit the park using the bypass. We had not seen HEA yet, and I really wanted a good view and I enjoyed the show very much. I think the price was worth it and would consider doing it again.


----------



## KingdomBound

9/19 Garden Party Review (Before)
Backstory:
We had FOP fpp for 4:45 and we were using rider swap. By the time we finished both rides, it was 5:50. Our plan was to hop on a bus to MK and get there by 6:30ish. Well, right as my DH, DS12 & DS9 walked off FOP, the bottom fell out! They ran and joined DD5 and I at covered seating area of Satuli. We waited til about 6:20 and the rain hadn't let up at all. We decided that we had to go because we didn't want to miss out on desserts. A photopass photographer was standing next to us, so he gave us exact directions to get to the front gate. He scanned our bands and snapped pics as we took off into the rain! Great idea!
By the time we got to the bus, it was about 6:50. We were all completely soaked, except DD5 who was snug under the rain cover on the Keenz.
We arrived at MK around 7:20. We quickly made our way to the party and got checked in. Whew! We made it!!!
The kids were thrilled with the desserts. I loved the egg rolls and the chocolate covered strawberries. Everything that we ate was good! We made our way to the garden around 7:45. We weaved our way along the back rail to the left hand corner. There was plenty of room for the kids to sit for a while. The show was delayed for a few minutes, which was fine by us because it gave us some time to catch our breath. We had a straight on view of the castle and it was perfect! While we were sitting there, I pointed out to my husband the crowd in the hub. He was stunned at how crowded it was and he poured his praises on me and my planning skills!  Seriously, we both realized the real value of a dessert party, during party season, is not the desserts but the reserved viewing area! 
After the amazing HEA show (I may have shed a tear or 2), we hung out in the garden for a while. I didn't realize how soon the OUT show would be, so we just stayed put and enjoyed that show as well. After that, the kids just played for a few minutes. At one point, my DD5 ran up to me, gave me a big kiss and said, "Mommy, thanks for the best day ever!" BE STILL MY HEART!! I asked my DH if he told her to say that and he said he did not! 
I will definitely do another dessert party. It was worth every penny!


----------



## DisFam4

nekonekoneko said:


> One question I asked, that I never got an answer to is: how late can we check-in to the after-fireworks party?  I want to get there, get my wristband, go to the viewing area, and but wait long for the show.





Amy11401 said:


> I am wondering  the same thing as @nekonekoneko


OK, so according to the CM's you can check in anytime up till the end of the fireworks. So you can check in at 7:57 and still walk over and not miss any of the fireworks.



Tksolomom said:


> I would love to know how you enjoyed it, and if people sat or stood. If standing, did they allow kids on shoulders?  How early did you get to the viewing area and if there were still lots of spots. I was planning on going 30 minutes before the fireworks, but don’t know if you would get a good view then. Sorry, pretty much asking for a full review


So I will post a more in depth review when I get home with a few photos, but suffice it to say that we LOVED it. If you want to comfortably watch HEA with a fantastic view, then this is the cats meow. A quick recap. It was all standing and it was a bit "crowded", but crowded here is nothing like crowded anywhere else in the park. There were no kids on shoulders that I saw, not that you need to, just stay towards the back and you will have a clear view. I was leaning on the back rail and there was 10 feet of open space in front of me. We got there at 7:10, pretty much choice of entire area. At 7:30 it was getting filled a bit, but still plenty of space to sit on the grass. At 7:50 everyone appeared to be inside the area and there were a few standing along the front fence and others standing along the concrete walkways and around the shrubs inside the area, everyone else was sitting on the ground. Fireworks were delayed 10 minutes and when they started everyone stood and moved forward. We stood and backed up lol, no one within 10 ft in front of us.

So to the posters above that want to get there just before, just hang wherever you can toward the back and when it starts you should be good for a lot of room.

Had a great time and will post again in a few days with the good the bad and the ugly of the desserts, lol! Would absolutely do it again!


----------



## nekonekoneko

DisFam4 said:


> OK, so according to the CM's you can check in anytime up till the end of the fireworks. So you can check in at 7:57 and still walk over and not miss any of the fireworks.



Thank you for asking for me, and for the answer!  I'm looking forward to your review of the desserts.

I'm going on a day with an 8 pm HEA, and a current 8 pm park closing, so I don't want to waste any time that I could be riding rides just waiting around.  I know park hours do change, but this history of that time of year suggests that they won't.


----------



## Cluelyss

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Our Disney Cruise is returning 6/30/19, and we're debating what to do for July 4th week.  One of the options, of course, is WDW.
> 
> So, we are considering the dessert party.
> We would be staying onsite, so we could make 7/3 reservations at 180+3, or +4 for July 4.
> 
> How hard would it be to get the dessert party for 5?
> We've seen HEA once, and for that, we would definitely choose the garden for the better view of the projections.  I think I've read the shows are different for 7/3 and 7/4. For these shows, is the terrace seating an inferior view to the garden?
> 
> How do you make arrangements for the allergy offerings for the dessert party?
> 
> Thanks!


It will not be hard to get if you are booking as soon as it opens. Just note that the last 2 years, the dessert parties for the 3rd and 4th did not open right at the 180 day mark. So be prepared to stalk if needed!

I’ve done the holiday fireworks from the terrace (before GV was an option) and while there are certainly not the projections in this show that HEA has, I would still pick the garden. Out view was slightly obstructed by the overhang, which annoys me when paying a premium. I will say, however, that either view is better than the alternative of being down on Main Street! We had a friend that worked in the Plaza Ice Cream Shop the year we went, and after enjoying our desserts and waiting for the show, DH thought he’d “pop down” to say hi. He could not even get around the corner from TT to take the dozen or so steps to the Plaza....that’s how backed up the Main Street crowds were! I’ll take a slightly obstructed view over that ANY day! But if given the option, garden view will stil be the better view.


----------



## redheadk

If you've done the After Party, about how long after the fireworks did the party last? I know there can be some variability but we currently have the Before party booked and are planning to just stay put in the garden, watch OUAT, and let the worst of the crowds ease up before leaving. Wondering if we could just spend the same amount of time eating our desserts after the party during that time rather than before.


----------



## DisFam4

After Fireworks Dessert Party Saturday 9/22:
Sorry for the delay, catching up around the house after 2 weeks down south...
So we got to the check in at 7:10 and immediately went to the Garden area after waiting for 2 other groups to check in.  Got set up in an area toward the back left, but not all the way toward the end.  Here are the photos of the area at 7:15pm:
  

While it was somewhat empty, there were more people than I thought there would be at that time.  This is the same areas at 7:35:
  

As you can see it is filling in, with another 25 minutes to go until the fireworks.  Still a lot of green area toward the right when you first enter with the left side filling in more (I guess more people read here, lol)

This is now at 7:51:
  

To be continued....
(only allowed 10 photos)


----------



## DisFam4

With the fireworks set to go off in 10 minutes this should be just about everyone, and while it may look "crowded" most everyone is still sitting down.  They then made an announcement that the fireworks would be delayed for 10 minutes and when they did that they started the announcement with music and everyone stood up as if the fireworks were starting.....  So it is apparent that we will all be standing.  The last set are right at 8:07, 2 minutes before they started:
  

And this was my sitting down at 7:15 view, and my view when everyone stood up and moved forward while I sat leaning against the back rail view:
 

This was taken during the fireworks with my phone at waist height - sorry for the quality - but you can see where there is about 12 feet from where I was to the next person in front of me, with a perfect view of the castle (at least from eye height, maybe not a kids eye view lol)


The fireworks ended at ~8:25/8:30ish and we went straight to the dessert area (first ones there actually) so that we could get a table against the edge to see the castle for OUAT. There are 4 tables against the rail with a view of the castle, albeit somewhat blocked a bit by trees, but still a good enough view to see whats going on and to view the fireworks at the end. 

We then went up and got our drinks, coffee, POG juice and some water and put them at the table and then went for the food.... The tables started to fill in but never got past 1/2 full, with a lot of empty tables.  Never had to wait more than 30 seconds to get anything if you went for food or drinks after the initial run on the food, which that itself was a very quick line anyway. This pic is at 8:42:

Sorry that I did not get any pics of the savory (too busy shooting up the sugar, lol)
So - the desserts.  Overall they were OK, with a couple really good and some meh...
So From myself, DW, DD20:
Really good - cheesecake!!! chocolate covered strawberries, ooey gooey toffee(but we thought it was better at LTT)
OK, not bad - macarons, strawberry tarts, pineapple cups, smores, build your own cookie/brownie/cupcake
Meh - Mickey oreos, red velvet cupcakes

Savory:
Really good - actually all of it for us, we enjoyed the: Spinach dip, cheese/crackers, fruit and my daughter thoroughly enjoyed the cheeseburger egg-rolls (took some with us togo)

I do not have a timestamp on when I left the area but I think it was around 9:20pm and we were one of the last to leave with maybe 6 other people still there.  At no time did we feel rushed to leave by any CM's, aamof one came over to clear some of our plates and said that she was not rushing us out, and to take our time.  I could tell that it was time to go as did the others that were there and we all left at around the same time. They did run out of the egg-rolls, but everything else was still stocked right up till the end.

You could not really see from the pics, but Main St. was PACKED and shoulder to shoulder.  I couldn't really see it either as I was laying down on the grass taking a snooze waiting for the fireworks LOL!
I absolutely loved this party, and would do it again in a heart beat.  We love HEA and my wife said that this was the best display of ALL of the HEA's that we have seen.  From the visual perspective of seeing the entire castle from basically straight on, to no crowds at all.  The key even for this party is to hang toward the back, there was still some empty rail space to lean on as everyone moves forward and you have all the room around you still.

Sorry for the long posts, please lmk if I can answer anything I did not cover here.


----------



## Lsdolphin

DisFam4 said:


> With the fireworks set to go off in 10 minutes this should be just about everyone, and while it may look "crowded" most everyone is still sitting down.  They then made an announcement that the fireworks would be delayed for 10 minutes and when they did that they started the announcement with music and everyone stood up as if the fireworks were starting.....  So it is apparent that we will all be standing.  The last set are right at 8:07, 2 minutes before they started:
> View attachment 354557 View attachment 354558 View attachment 354559
> 
> And this was my sitting down at 7:15 view, and my view when everyone stood up and moved forward while I sat leaning against the back rail view:
> View attachment 354560 View attachment 354561
> 
> This was taken during the fireworks with my phone at waist height - sorry for the quality - but you can see where there is about 12 feet from where I was to the next person in front of me, with a perfect view of the castle (at least from eye height, maybe not a kids eye view lol)
> View attachment 354563
> 
> The fireworks ended at ~7:25/7:30ish and we went straight to the dessert area (first ones there actually) so that we could get a table against the edge to see the castle for OUAT. We then went up and got our drinks, coffee, POG juice and some water and put them at the table and then went for the food.... The tables started to fill in but never got past 1/2 full, with a lot of empty tables.  Never had to wait more than 30 seconds to get anything if you went for food or drinks after the initial run on the food, which that itself was a very quick line anyway. This pic is at 8:42:
> View attachment 354564
> Sorry that I did not get any pics of the savory (too busy shooting up the sugar, lol)
> So - the desserts.  Overall they were OK, with a couple really good and some meh...
> So From myself, DW, DD20:
> Really good - cheesecake!!! chocolate covered strawberries, ooey gooey toffee(but we thought it was better at LTT)
> OK, not bad - macarons, strawberry tarts, pineapple cups, smores, build your own cookie/brownie/cupcake
> Meh - Mickey oreos, red velvet cupcakes
> 
> Savory:
> Really good - actually all of it for us, we enjoyed the: Spinach dip, cheese/crackers, fruit and my daughter thoroughly enjoyed the cheeseburger egg-rolls (took some with us togo)
> 
> I do not have a timestamp on when I left the area but I think it was around 9:20pm and we were on of the last to leave with may 6 other people there.  At no time did we feel rushed to leave by any CM's, aamof one came over to clear some of our plates and said that she was not rushing us out, and to take our time.  I could tell that it was time to go as did the others that were there and we all left at around the same time. They did run out of the egg-rolls, but everything else was still stocked right up till the end.
> 
> You could not really see from the pics, but Main St. was PACKED and shoulder to shoulder.  I couldn't really see it either as I was laying down on the grass taking a snooze waiting for the fireworks LOL!
> I absolutely loved this party, and would do it again in a heart beat.  We love HEA and my wife said that this was the best display of ALL of the HEA's that we have seen.  From the visual perspective of seeing the entire castle from basically straight on, to no crowds at all.  The key even for this party is to hang toward the back, there was still some empty rail space to lean on as everyone moves forward and you have all the room around you still.
> 
> Sorry for the long posts, please lmk if I can answer anything I did not cover here.




We are thinking of doing the After Party on 10/20 which is a Saturday with park open until 11:00 pm.  I am worried that we will have a terrible time trying to fight through the crowds when the fireworks end to get back over to the dessert party.


----------



## DisFam4

Lsdolphin said:


> We are thinking of doing the After Party on 10/20 which is a Saturday with park open until 11:00 pm.  I am worried that we will have a terrible time trying to fight through the crowds when the fireworks end to get back over to the dessert party.


It can be very crowded getting out and over to the Terrace.  What we did was just to tell each other to make your way over to the Terrace walkway where you checked in - if we got split up. We did get split up making our way there but our DD20 arrived right behind us by 30 secs.  We did leave immediately after the FW because we wanted a specific table to be able to view the Castle to see part of OUAT, but if that's not an issue, then you can wait a few minutes for it to die down a bit.

Again, not sure how many or the ages of those in your party.  But if you are fine with getting split up on the walk over, then just meet up there.  Of course if you have kids, that could change things a bit.


----------



## haileymarie92

DisFam4 said:


> After Fireworks Dessert Party Saturday 9/22:



We were there 9/22 as well! We were to the far left on the rail. We did the before party, though. We checked in right at 630, ate and drank and were done/full by 7. So we headed down to the viewing by your first pic at 715. 

We really enjoyed having the garden area and not having to stand in the mass of crowds. The view was great and we stayed after the show and relaxed a bit while we waiting for Main Street to clear.


----------



## Cloe Colton

DisFam4 said:


> With the fireworks set to go off in 10 minutes this should be just about everyone, and while it may look "crowded" most everyone is still sitting down.  They then made an announcement that the fireworks would be delayed for 10 minutes and when they did that they started the announcement with music and everyone stood up as if the fireworks were starting.....  So it is apparent that we will all be standing.  The last set are right at 8:07, 2 minutes before they started:
> View attachment 354557 View attachment 354558 View attachment 354559
> 
> And this was my sitting down at 7:15 view, and my view when everyone stood up and moved forward while I sat leaning against the back rail view:
> View attachment 354560 View attachment 354561
> 
> This was taken during the fireworks with my phone at waist height - sorry for the quality - but you can see where there is about 12 feet from where I was to the next person in front of me, with a perfect view of the castle (at least from eye height, maybe not a kids eye view lol)
> View attachment 354563
> 
> The fireworks ended at ~7:25/7:30ish and we went straight to the dessert area (first ones there actually) so that we could get a table against the edge to see the castle for OUAT. We then went up and got our drinks, coffee, POG juice and some water and put them at the table and then went for the food.... The tables started to fill in but never got past 1/2 full, with a lot of empty tables.  Never had to wait more than 30 seconds to get anything if you went for food or drinks after the initial run on the food, which that itself was a very quick line anyway. This pic is at 8:42:
> View attachment 354564
> Sorry that I did not get any pics of the savory (too busy shooting up the sugar, lol)
> So - the desserts.  Overall they were OK, with a couple really good and some meh...
> So From myself, DW, DD20:
> Really good - cheesecake!!! chocolate covered strawberries, ooey gooey toffee(but we thought it was better at LTT)
> OK, not bad - macarons, strawberry tarts, pineapple cups, smores, build your own cookie/brownie/cupcake
> Meh - Mickey oreos, red velvet cupcakes
> 
> Savory:
> Really good - actually all of it for us, we enjoyed the: Spinach dip, cheese/crackers, fruit and my daughter thoroughly enjoyed the cheeseburger egg-rolls (took some with us togo)
> 
> I do not have a timestamp on when I left the area but I think it was around 9:20pm and we were on of the last to leave with may 6 other people there.  At no time did we feel rushed to leave by any CM's, aamof one came over to clear some of our plates and said that she was not rushing us out, and to take our time.  I could tell that it was time to go as did the others that were there and we all left at around the same time. They did run out of the egg-rolls, but everything else was still stocked right up till the end.
> 
> You could not really see from the pics, but Main St. was PACKED and shoulder to shoulder.  I couldn't really see it either as I was laying down on the grass taking a snooze waiting for the fireworks LOL!
> I absolutely loved this party, and would do it again in a heart beat.  We love HEA and my wife said that this was the best display of ALL of the HEA's that we have seen.  From the visual perspective of seeing the entire castle from basically straight on, to no crowds at all.  The key even for this party is to hang toward the back, there was still some empty rail space to lean on as everyone moves forward and you have all the room around you still.
> 
> Sorry for the long posts, please lmk if I can answer anything I did not cover here.



So you got to the area about an hour ahead of the fireworks? I'm doing the After dessert party 10/7 and the fireworks are at 9 and our check in time is 8


----------



## DisFam4

Cloe Colton said:


> So you got to the area about an hour ahead of the fireworks? I'm doing the After dessert party 10/7 and the fireworks are at 9 and our check in time is 8


Our fireworks were at 8 and we arrived at 7:15, so 45 minutes before.  We had a choice of anywhere in the area at that time.  At about 7:30 it started to fill in more.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Wonder what’s up with the 10 min delay lately?  We had the same 10 min delay last week, 9/20.


----------



## Lsdolphin

DisFam4 said:


> It can be very crowded getting out and over to the Terrace.  What we did was just to tell each other to make your way over to the Terrace walkway where you checked in - if we got split up. We did get split up making our way there but our DD20 arrived right behind us by 30 secs.  We did leave immediately after the FW because we wanted a specific table to be able to view the Castle to see part of OUAT, but if that's not an issue, then you can wait a few minutes for it to die down a bit.
> 
> Again, not sure how many or the ages of those in your party.  But if you are fine with getting split up on the walk over, then just meet up there.  Of course if you have kids, that could change things a bit.






There will be three of us but one will be using an ECV.  I'm wondering if we should just do the before party instead.


----------



## rxbeth

If you have a stroller, do you park it at the Tomorrowland terrace?

For the after party, if you were taking a bus, how busy were they by the time you came out?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

rxbeth said:


> If you have a stroller, do you park it at the Tomorrowland terrace?
> 
> For the after party, if you were taking a bus, how busy were they by the time you came out?



Been awhile since we had a stroller, but I'm pretty sure they had us park strollers outside the Tomorrowland Terrace while eating (I think, I'm not totally sure on this).  But you can bring your stroller into the Plaza Garden.  

Buses will be generally the same no matter when you leave the park.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

@DisFam4 - *Epic *review of the After Party, thanks so much for taking the time to share your detailed experience and pictures.  

We did the After Party on 9/20 (which I need to do a more detailed write-up) and had a generally similar experience.  We arrived late (on purpose) - around 7:45pm for an 8pm fireworks.  The garden was rather crowded at that point and we could pretty much only fit in to the right.  It was borderline getting me down how crowded it was (still better than the alternative though).  But, you are right... with everyone seated / sprawled out, it's not quite as crowded as it seems.  When the show started and people stood, there was more ground space.  

Anyway - thank you again!


----------



## dachsie

redheadk said:


> If you've done the After Party, about how long after the fireworks did the party last? I know there can be some variability but we currently have the Before party booked and are planning to just stay put in the garden, watch OUAT, and let the worst of the crowds ease up before leaving. Wondering if we could just spend the same amount of time eating our desserts after the party during that time rather than before.


You can’t see OUAT with the after party. That was disappointing to me. I will type a review when I get home either tonite or tomorrow. I went on the 22nd


----------



## dachsie

DisFam4 said:


> With the fireworks set to go off in 10 minutes this should be just about everyone, and while it may look "crowded" most everyone is still sitting down.  They then made an announcement that the fireworks would be delayed for 10 minutes and when they did that they started the announcement with music and everyone stood up as if the fireworks were starting.....  So it is apparent that we will all be standing.  The last set are right at 8:07, 2 minutes before they started:
> View attachment 354557 View attachment 354558 View attachment 354559
> 
> And this was my sitting down at 7:15 view, and my view when everyone stood up and moved forward while I sat leaning against the back rail view:
> View attachment 354560 View attachment 354561
> 
> This was taken during the fireworks with my phone at waist height - sorry for the quality - but you can see where there is about 12 feet from where I was to the next person in front of me, with a perfect view of the castle (at least from eye height, maybe not a kids eye view lol)
> View attachment 354563
> 
> The fireworks ended at ~7:25/7:30ish and we went straight to the dessert area (first ones there actually) so that we could get a table against the edge to see the castle for OUAT. We then went up and got our drinks, coffee, POG juice and some water and put them at the table and then went for the food.... The tables started to fill in but never got past 1/2 full, with a lot of empty tables.  Never had to wait more than 30 seconds to get anything if you went for food or drinks after the initial run on the food, which that itself was a very quick line anyway. This pic is at 8:42:
> View attachment 354564
> Sorry that I did not get any pics of the savory (too busy shooting up the sugar, lol)
> So - the desserts.  Overall they were OK, with a couple really good and some meh...
> So From myself, DW, DD20:
> Really good - cheesecake!!! chocolate covered strawberries, ooey gooey toffee(but we thought it was better at LTT)
> OK, not bad - macarons, strawberry tarts, pineapple cups, smores, build your own cookie/brownie/cupcake
> Meh - Mickey oreos, red velvet cupcakes
> 
> Savory:
> Really good - actually all of it for us, we enjoyed the: Spinach dip, cheese/crackers, fruit and my daughter thoroughly enjoyed the cheeseburger egg-rolls (took some with us togo)
> 
> I do not have a timestamp on when I left the area but I think it was around 9:20pm and we were on of the last to leave with may 6 other people there.  At no time did we feel rushed to leave by any CM's, aamof one came over to clear some of our plates and said that she was not rushing us out, and to take our time.  I could tell that it was time to go as did the others that were there and we all left at around the same time. They did run out of the egg-rolls, but everything else was still stocked right up till the end.
> 
> You could not really see from the pics, but Main St. was PACKED and shoulder to shoulder.  I couldn't really see it either as I was laying down on the grass taking a snooze waiting for the fireworks LOL!
> I absolutely loved this party, and would do it again in a heart beat.  We love HEA and my wife said that this was the best display of ALL of the HEA's that we have seen.  From the visual perspective of seeing the entire castle from basically straight on, to no crowds at all.  The key even for this party is to hang toward the back, there was still some empty rail space to lean on as everyone moves forward and you have all the room around you still.
> 
> Sorry for the long posts, please lmk if I can answer anything I did not cover here.


I think we chatted with each other before the party. I was on back fence next to the guy from Australia and you were on the other side of him!


----------



## dachsie

haileymarie92 said:


> We were there 9/22 as well! We were to the far left on the rail. We did the before party, though. We checked in right at 630, ate and drank and were done/full by 7. So we headed down to the viewing by your first pic at 715.
> 
> We really enjoyed having the garden area and not having to stand in the mass of crowds. The view was great and we stayed after the show and relaxed a bit while we waiting for Main Street to clear.


lol. I must have been standing next to y’all too


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Been awhile since we had a stroller, but I'm pretty sure they had us park strollers outside the Tomorrowland Terrace while eating (I think, I'm not totally sure on this).  But you can bring your stroller into the Plaza Garden.


All correct


----------



## dbb727

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Been awhile since we had a stroller, but I'm pretty sure they had us park strollers outside the Tomorrowland Terrace while eating (I think, I'm not totally sure on this).  But you can bring your stroller into the Plaza Garden.



We did the before party on Sept 17th and I brought our double stroller right up into Tomorrowland Terrace, not sure if I was or wasn’t supposed to but nobody at the checkin nor the CM seating us said anything about it. I was honestly too hot, sweaty and tired to think differently. We were seated pretty close to the food so I didn’t have to navigate any other tables or many people so it wasn’t an issue thankfully.


----------



## DisFam4

dachsie said:


> I think we chatted with each other before the party. I was on back fence next to the guy from Australia and you were on the other side of him!


Yes! That was us, so nice to meet you. I hope you enjoyed the MNSSHP's, how did the first and second ones compare....

For the desserts we sat at the furthest tables against the wall with a view of the castle (partially obstructed by trees) but enough to see some of the projections and the fireworks of course.


----------



## dachsie

I went to the Sept 22 after party as well.  I checked in just after 7 - was originally planning to check in later but the timing worked out this way.  Went to the garden and got to the back fence to the left side.  Was by myself so wasn't too difficult.  I actually followed the PP in and got my picture taken first then went to the railing.  It was not crowded at all.  Many were resting on the ground but I was afraid I wouldn't be able to get up if I got down.  lol  A guy from Australia showed up a little while later and we chatted.  The show was about 10 mins late but I really enjoyed the view.

After the show I made my way thru the sea of humanity to the dessert party.  This was a bit disappointing to me.  Hot things weren't hot and cold things weren't cold.  It was so hot I wanted to enjoy a cold drink so I tried the cider and it wasn't cold, so I went for lemonade and it wasn't cold.  There was ice at the top of the dispenser but the bottom had warmed up some.  I think I should have asked for a cup of ice.

Then the desserts were that way too.  The ones that should have been cold had obviously been sitting out long enough to warm up.  They were still good - I like the strawberry tart and the pineapple one.  But the biggest disappointment was the ooey gooey toffee cake.  It was in a warming dish but what I got was cold.  I may have gotten it from an edge but it wasn't the slightest bit warm.  I did enjoy the smores marshmallow thing.

The savory snacks were good.  I got a couple of the egg rolls, some cheese and spinach dip with crackers - that was essentially my supper.  

I was kinda bummed to miss OUAT - could hear it but couldn't see it.  I am not sure I would do it again.  I think they put the desserts out too soon and they had been sitting a while. The view was awesome but would rather spend money elsewhere I think.


----------



## Katie Dawn

It looks like you pretty much have to eat the desserts in the building? I'm wondering if we could get a few items, walk over to the garden, and eat them there. But it looks like the plates aren't disposable and would need to stay in the building. I can easily imagine why letting people take food to the garden would be a bad idea (people would leave their plastic plates everywhere for CMs to clean up, if someone gets bumped on the walk over there's desserts splattered everywhere, etc.) So totally understandable if we can't bring them to the garden. But it would be nice if we could, so wanted to confirm either way.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

dachsie said:


> I was kinda bummed to miss OUAT - could hear it but couldn't see it.



After having experienced the same thing on 9/20, this is an interesting observation regarding the After Party for nights where OUAT is after HEA.  I have seen OUAT several times and knew I'd be at the Tomorrowland Terrace during the show/missing it....figured I wouldn't care.  

But being in the Tomorrowland Terrace... hearing OUAT going on... not being able to see.... DD really wanting to know what was going on... I was kind of bummed to be missing it!  We even contemplated running back out to the Hub to watch.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Katie Dawn said:


> It looks like you pretty much have to eat the desserts in the building? I'm wondering if we could get a few items, walk over to the garden, and eat them there. But it looks like the plates aren't disposable and would need to stay in the building. I can easily imagine why letting people take food to the garden would be a bad idea (people would leave their plastic plates everywhere for CMs to clean up, if someone gets bumped on the walk over there's desserts splattered everywhere, etc.) So totally understandable if we can't bring them to the garden. But it would be nice if we could, so wanted to confirm either way.



I have not personally seen or experienced this, but I see occasional reports on this thread from people who asked and were given a to-go box/container of some sort.  YMMV!


----------



## Katie Dawn

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I have not personally seen or experienced this, but I see occasional reports on this thread from people who asked and were given a to-go box/container of some sort.  YMMV!



Ok! So worth asking but don't expect them to say yes. Thank you GA Disney Dad!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Katie Dawn said:


> Ok! So worth asking but don't expect them to say yes. Thank you GA Disney Dad!



If you think about it, report back on your experience... just curious.  I know I asked for a to-go coffee cup the other day and the CMs looked at me like I was crazy!  Another CM eventually stepped in and got me one - they were underneath a beverage serving station.


----------



## Drnifer

Katie Dawn said:


> It looks like you pretty much have to eat the desserts in the building? I'm wondering if we could get a few items, walk over to the garden, and eat them there. But it looks like the plates aren't disposable and would need to stay in the building. I can easily imagine why letting people take food to the garden would be a bad idea (people would leave their plastic plates everywhere for CMs to clean up, if someone gets bumped on the walk over there's desserts splattered everywhere, etc.) So totally understandable if we can't bring them to the garden. But it would be nice if we could, so wanted to confirm either way.



Last year we took a few collapsible containers to take a few things to eat in the garden and had no problems.


----------



## Katie Dawn

GADisneyDad14 said:


> If you think about it, report back on your experience... just curious.  I know I asked for a to-go coffee cup the other day and the CMs looked at me like I was crazy!  Another CM eventually stepped in and got me one - they were underneath a beverage serving station.


Yes, I will! You guys have been such a help to me I'd love to give back. 



Drnifer said:


> Last year we took a few collapsible containers to take a few things to eat in the garden and had no problems.



Great idea! I don't have any collapsible containers but I bet I can come up with something!


----------



## Araminta18

Katie Dawn said:


> It looks like you pretty much have to eat the desserts in the building? I'm wondering if we could get a few items, walk over to the garden, and eat them there. But it looks like the plates aren't disposable and would need to stay in the building. I can easily imagine why letting people take food to the garden would be a bad idea (people would leave their plastic plates everywhere for CMs to clean up, if someone gets bumped on the walk over there's desserts splattered everywhere, etc.) So totally understandable if we can't bring them to the garden. But it would be nice if we could, so wanted to confirm either way.



We attended the before party on 9/20, and there were tons of people with food/drinks in the garden.  Some people just brought the real plates (we saw like 5/10 plates stacked up on top of the trash can) and there were several (including us) with the cardboard containers and drinks in to go cups.  You do have to ask for the to-go containers, but the CMs had no problem providing it and the CM guarding the entry didn't blink or comment on us walking in with food.  Definitely recommend this


----------



## dachsie

DisFam4 said:


> Yes! That was us, so nice to meet you. I hope you enjoyed the MNSSHP's, how did the first and second ones compare....
> 
> For the desserts we sat at the furthest tables against the wall with a view of the castle (partially obstructed by trees) but enough to see some of the projections and the fireworks of course.


my feet were hurting so bad for the first one I left earlier than I intended but both were great.  Did my character meets for the first one and rode rides for the second one


----------



## kat_lh

We had a terrace view booked for our trip and ended up cancelling it a few months ago.  With the addition of EMH hours until 1 a.m. we booked the after party for garden view.  I figured the kiddos could use the extra sugar to stay until 1 a.m. since it's our last night


----------



## GADisneyDad14

kat_lh said:


> We had a terrace view booked for our trip and ended up cancelling it a few months ago.  With the addition of EMH hours until 1 a.m. we booked the after party for garden view.  I figured the kiddos could use the extra sugar to stay until 1 a.m. since it's our last night



Sound strategy to me.


----------



## Lisa F

Just booked this for January 20th, which is the Sunday of MLK day weekend.  Last year the MK was open til midnight that day so I'm hoping for at least a couple of hours post dessert party in the park and I'm expecting crowds to be quite busy as well. 

I said never again after booking the garden view party for our first viewing of HEA and being too nervous about getting a good spot that we grabbed some sweets in the popcorn bucket and went right out, but this format is much better for my "stake out the best spot" mentality and to still be able to enjoy the treats after, so decided to give it a whirl.  Loving all of the reviews, I know you can show up pretty late in the window but that is just not how I roll


----------



## lvloopingbag

We are doing the after party in December. Where in the viewing area would you recommend to stake out a spot for the best view of the castle if someone is short? Thanks!


----------



## AngieInOH

forgot my quote


----------



## AngieInOH

lvloopingbag said:


> We are doing the after party in December. Where in the viewing area would you recommend to stake out a spot for the best view of the castle if someone is short? Thanks!



Conventional wisdom would likely say up front on the left side facing the castle.  However, the overwhelming consensus on this thread is to head to the far back left corner (facing the castle).  Stay in the back, when it starts everyone stands up and usually pushed their way forward leaving a space for the people in the far back to have a great view!


----------



## dachsie

I do think they should trim down the topiaries to be not so tall.  But I didn't remember them bothering me when the show started.


----------



## zipuzee

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Wonder what’s up with the 10 min delay lately?  We had the same 10 min delay last week, 9/20.


  You know, now that you mention it, we had a delay on the 17th.  Don't know if it was ten minutes, but there was definitely a delay.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Not sure whether system is glitchy or Plaza Garden dessert parties are becoming more popular but we have been trying to book a Garden dessert party for 10/20 or 10/22 and it's showing no availability for the "before" parties for those dates.  Have never had a problem with the Garden parties being sold out before.


----------



## 1437disney

Lsdolphin said:


> Not sure whether system is glitchy or Plaza Garden dessert parties are becoming more popular but we have been trying to book a Garden dessert party for 10/20 or 10/22 and it's showing no availability for the "before" parties for those dates.  Have never had a problem with the Garden parties being sold out before.


December 5th has been sold out for the last couple of months for both before and after parties (not even available for a party of 1).  I check every once in a while because I am a little stressed over this.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Wondering what a sold out Plaza Garden Dessert Party would be like crowdwise if I would even want to go.


----------



## 1437disney

Lsdolphin said:


> Wondering what a sold out Plaza Garden Dessert Party would be like crowdwise if I would even want to go.


I am wondering the same thing, we are a party of 10. So we can't just walk into the viewing area late and get in front of people who have already been there. That is why I was looking, to change to the after party.


----------



## Lsdolphin

1437disney said:


> I am wondering the same thing, we are a party of 10. So we can't just walk into the viewing area late and get in front of people who have already been there. That is why I was looking, to change to the after party.




But I think even the After Parties were sold out the dates I was looking (10/20, 10/22)


----------



## cakebaker

Lsdolphin said:


> Wondering what a sold out Plaza Garden Dessert Party would be like crowdwise if I would even want to go.



It is never wall to wall people and always a better experience than fighting for space out in the masses.


----------



## cakebaker

1437disney said:


> I am wondering the same thing, we are a party of 10. So we can't just walk into the viewing area late and get in front of people who have already been there. That is why I was looking, to change to the after party.



When you walk in, if there's a spot to stand, you're entitled to stand there. It's not possible to not be in front of people usually. Of course you don't push them out of the way, but open ground is fair game to stand in.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Has anyone been to a sold out Garden Party???


----------



## areno79

cakebaker said:


> When you walk in, if there's a spot to stand, you're entitled to stand there. It's not possible to not be in front of people usually. Of course you don't push them out of the way, but open ground is fair game to stand in.



Although, I had an awkward experience at the party on 9/17. There was an open spot (the only open spot) when we got to the garden, but the Photopass photographer was set up there. Unfortunately there was no where else for us to stand so we had to stand there or stand in front of a stroller (DH and I are tall so very few places work for us), and every time someone wanted to take a picture, we had to move out of the way until the show started. It was awkward and really dampened the experience for us. One time we moved so someone could get a pic, then before we had a chance to go back a group of young adults moved to where we were standing so we had to explain to them that we had moved out of the way so someone could get a pic. They were understanding but it was just more hassle than I thought we'd have to deal with since we paid to attend the party.


----------



## Lsdolphin

areno79 said:


> Although, I had an awkward experience at the party on 9/17. There was an open spot (the only open spot) when we got to the garden, but the Photopass photographer was set up there. Unfortunately there was no where else for us to stand so we had to stand there or stand in front of a stroller (DH and I are tall so very few places work for us), and every time someone wanted to take a picture, we had to move out of the way until the show started. It was awkward and really dampened the experience for us. One time we moved so someone could get a pic, then before we had a chance to go back a group of young adults moved to where we were standing so we had to explain to them that we had moved out of the way so someone could get a pic. They were understanding but it was just more hassle than I thought we'd have to deal with since we paid to attend the party.




Do you know if this was a sold out party?


----------



## areno79

Lsdolphin said:


> Do you know if this was a sold out party?


I'm not sure. It *felt* sold out, but then my idea of crowded might be vastly different than everyone elses as I have low tolerance for crowds


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lsdolphin said:


> Not sure whether system is glitchy or Plaza Garden dessert parties are becoming more popular but we have been trying to book a Garden dessert party for 10/20 or 10/22 and it's showing no availability for the "before" parties for those dates.  Have never had a problem with the Garden parties being sold out before.





Lsdolphin said:


> Has anyone been to a sold out Garden Party???



I'm not entirely surprised at sell outs in the thick of party season where you only have HEA on a few precious nights.  It was like this last year at this time.  7 days worth of people wanting to see HEA crammed into 3 nights of it being available that week.  

I have been to sold out parties before the introduction of the After Party.  I did the After Party a few weeks ago and if both weren't sold out, it had to be very close.  With people seated/sprawled out before the show, the garden "felt" crowded, although we could still find a spot for 2 easily 15 mins before show time.  When people stand up for the show there's a lot more open ground.  This particular party was, in my opinion, a bit more crowded in the garden than past experiences, but it was still better than the alternative and overall I thought it was a reasonable experience.  Borderline reasonable, but reasonable overall.


----------



## Lsdolphin

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I'm not entirely surprised at sell outs in the thick of party season where you only have HEA on a few precious nights.  It was like this last year at this time.  7 days worth of people wanting to see HEA crammed into 3 nights of it being available that week.
> 
> I have been to sold out parties before the introduction of the After Party.  I did the After Party a few weeks ago and if both weren't sold out, it had to be very close.  With people seated/sprawled out before the show, the garden "felt" crowded, although we could still find a spot for 2 easily 15 mins before show time.  When people stand up for the show there's a lot more open ground.  This particular party was, in my opinion, a bit more crowded in the garden than past experiences, but it was still better than the alternative and overall I thought it was a reasonable experience.  Borderline reasonable, but reasonable overall.




Ok then...we go! 10/20!


----------



## Carol unsworth

See you on the back rail on 10/20!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Carol unsworth said:


> See you on the back rail on 10/20!




I will be there!


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

We went to the Garden View Dessert Party on 9/26, an EMH night during a MNSSHP Week. I had originally booked the before party, but switched to the After Party after making late lunch reservations thinking it would have less attendees.

We checked in around 7:20 & got our wristbands. The CM told us that we should park my mother's ECV in the garden & go do something. They said we had plenty of time to meet Mickey, but we probably should have skipped it. There were already a handful of people/families staking out spots in the Garden. We adventured out into the crowds to see Mickey using our Fast Pass & rushed back with only a few minutes to spare. Our photos with Mickey are time stamped 7:47PM & fireworks were scheduled for 8.

The garden was waaaay more crowded than last year's party. Less so than outside of the viewing area, but still pretty crowded for such an upcharge event, especially with the price increase. We were on the left side of the back center railing (thanks to ECV) & everyone stood. We probably got some dirty looks for having the ECV save our spot. I had to do a little maneuvering throughout the show to maintain my sightline.

We waited a few minutes after the show for the mass exodus to die down a little before fighting the crowds to enter the party. We could have used an escort. The After Party was pretty busy with a significant line to get dessert. They did prepare an allergy friendly plate for my soy allergy, but luckily I am allowed to eat soy lecithin and could partake in the actual desserts. For me, the highlight by far was the addition of the ooey gooey toffee cake. I also had a few chocolate covered strawberries & a cup of tea. My mother felt rushed because we wanted to enjoy our last night in MK by going on rides during EMH. They had no issue with us taking things from our plates to go (Tupperware would have been better) and even encouraged us to take more. 

My 7 year old daughter's favorite part was the CM working the S'mores stand. My daughter nicknamed her the Marshmallow Lady & she kept my daughter entertained while we indulged, earning herself a Cast Compliment. 

All of the staff was great, but between the price & popularity of the event, I am not sure that I would do it again. Last year's experience (aside from the toffee cake) was far superior. I would only be willing to do it again if Disney capped the crowd level attending the event or utilized both gardens as viewing areas. You can only eat so much dessert, and the big draw for us was not feeling crowded during HEA.

It is worth mentioning, that on an evening EMH at MK, you don't have the luxury of shopping at The Emporium or Bakery after the park closing time or using up leftover snack credits. They lock the doors and block you from walking through the store. They also cut all of the photopass photographer lines, so no Main Street photos with the castle in the background.


----------



## Amy11401

HeadlessLegoMom said:


> We went to the Garden View Dessert Party on 9/26, an EMH night during a MNSSHP Week. I had originally booked the before party, but switched to the After Party after making late lunch reservations thinking it would have less attendees.
> 
> We checked in around 7:20 & got our wristbands. The CM told us that we should park my mother's ECV in the garden & go do something. They said we had plenty of time to meet Mickey, but we probably should have skipped it. There were already a handful of people/families staking out spots in the Garden. We adventured out into the crowds to see Mickey using our Fast Pass & rushed back with only a few minutes to spare. Our photos with Mickey are time stamped 7:47PM & fireworks were scheduled for 8.
> 
> The garden was waaaay more crowded than last year's party. Less so than outside of the viewing area, but still pretty crowded for such an upcharge event, especially with the price increase. We were on the left side of the back center railing (thanks to ECV) & everyone stood. We probably got some dirty looks for having the ECV save our spot. I had to do a little maneuvering throughout the show to maintain my sightline.
> 
> We waited a few minutes after the show for the mass exodus to die down a little before fighting the crowds to enter the party. We could have used an escort. The After Party was pretty busy with a significant line to get dessert. They did prepare an allergy friendly plate for my soy allergy, but luckily I am allowed to eat soy lecithin and could partake in the actual desserts. For me, the highlight by far was the addition of the ooey gooey toffee cake. I also had a few chocolate covered strawberries & a cup of tea. My mother felt rushed because we wanted to enjoy our last night in MK by going on rides during EMH. They had no issue with us taking things from our plates to go (Tupperware would have been better) and even encouraged us to take more.
> 
> My 7 year old daughter's favorite part was the CM working the S'mores stand. My daughter nicknamed her the Marshmallow Lady & she kept my daughter entertained while we indulged, earning herself a Cast Compliment.
> 
> All of the staff was great, but between the price & popularity of the event, I am not sure that I would do it again. Last year's experience (aside from the toffee cake) was far superior. I would only be willing to do it again if Disney capped the crowd level attending the event or utilized both gardens as viewing areas. You can only eat so much dessert, and the big draw for us was not feeling crowded during HEA.
> 
> It is worth mentioning, that on an evening EMH at MK, you don't have the luxury of shopping at The Emporium or Bakery after the park closing time or using up leftover snack credits. They lock the doors and block you from walking through the store. They also cut all of the photopass photographer lines, so no Main Street photos with the castle in the background.


So are the shops etc closed during EMH?


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

@zipuzee 

*"After the show we were able to easily exit the park using the bypass."*
Where is the aforementioned bypass!?
Inquiring minds want to know!

TIA


----------



## areno79

ConnecticutNonna said:


> @zipuzee
> 
> *"After the show we were able to easily exit the park using the bypass."*
> Where is the aforementioned bypass!?
> Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> TIA


It's to the right of the entrance to the Terrace, and goes behind Main Street. It's the area they open up typically for the Halloween and Christmas parties, and comes out between Tony's Town Square and the hat shop.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

areno79 said:


> It's to the right of the entrance to the Terrace, and goes behind Main Street. It's the area they open up typically for the Halloween and Christmas parties, and comes out between Tony's Town Square and the hat shop.


Thank you!


----------



## cakebaker

areno79 said:


> It's to the right of the entrance to the Terrace, and goes behind Main Street. It's the area they open up typically for the Halloween and Christmas parties, and comes out between Tony's Town Square and the hat shop.



They're letting you exit through the bypass now? I know they used to do it a few years ago, but I had asked here and was told the bypass was no longer being used to exit. If so, glad to hear they're starting that again! When we went, they had cm's along the way pouring buckets of candy into our bags. It was fun!

Our party is Thursdays- hoping for good weather and low crowds! A girl can always hope...lol


----------



## areno79

cakebaker said:


> They're letting you exit through the bypass now? I know they used to do it a few years ago, but I had asked here and was told the bypass was no longer being used to exit. If so, glad to hear they're starting that again! When we went, they had cm's along the way pouring buckets of candy into our bags. It was fun!
> 
> Our party is Thursdays- hoping for good weather and low crowds! A girl can always hope...lol


I don't think they do for the parties, but they did have it open on a regular park night to use as an exit after HEA. In fact, we used it to leave during HEA and lots of people were standing to the side as it was a decent area for viewing the fireworks.


----------



## cakebaker

Both parties are sold out for my date. Guess I'll find out what a double sold out party feels like.


----------



## Cluelyss

cakebaker said:


> Both parties are sold out for my date. Guess I'll find out what a double sold out party feels like.


What date? Please report back on your experience!


----------



## cakebaker

Cluelyss said:


> What date? Please report back on your experience!



We'll be there Oct 10. Before, After and Terrace is sold out. Going to be a busy night. 
 Two more days!


----------



## kat_lh

cakebaker said:


> We'll be there Oct 10. Before, After and Terrace is sold out. Going to be a busy night.
> Two more days!



We’re doing the after party that night as well. We just got tickets a few weeks ago so the sellout must be recent (or maybe we sold it out!)


----------



## cakebaker

At this point, I'll just be happy to get there. That hurricane coming is predicted to hit the panhandle just about the time our flight will be crossing that area. And we have MNSSHP party scheduled Wed evening- our last party was a wash out and this one may well be the same. Ugh....


----------



## Pdollar88

Booked the "after" fireworks dessert party for 1/31. I feel a little silly paying such a premium for a spot, but after fighting through the mob and having seriously impaired views the last two times, I think it's going to be worth it. Excited to try out the Plaza garden view!


----------



## areno79

I'm trying something different for our Thanksgiving trip and booked the After Fireworks party for 11/24. I don't love the idea of eating desserts at 10:30 at night, but I was annoyed when I attended the party on 9/17 that while I was eating desserts at the Before party, I watched as the "prime" garden spots were already filling up. I have a feeling crowd levels will be much worse for this trip, so it may be nice to sit and eat some snacks while the parks clear out. And I'll get to hang out in the Garden first and get my pick of spots without having to rush through my overpriced desserts


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

Pdollar88 said:


> Booked the "after" fireworks dessert party for 1/31. I feel a little silly paying such a premium for a spot, but after fighting through the mob and having seriously impaired views the last two times, I think it's going to be worth it. Excited to try out the Plaza garden view!


Trust me, it's worth it!
I would never willingly hang out in that fireworks crowd ever again.  Once you've been in the Plaza Garden space, you will most likely agree with me, lol...


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

areno79 said:


> I'm trying something different for our Thanksgiving trip and booked the After Fireworks party for 11/24. I don't love the idea of eating desserts at 10:30 at night, but I was annoyed when I attended the party on 9/17 that while I was eating desserts at the Before party, I watched as the "prime" garden spots were already filling up. I have a feeling crowd levels will be much worse for this trip, so it may be nice to sit and eat some snacks while the parks clear out. And I'll get to hang out in the Garden first and get my pick of spots without having to rush through my overpriced desserts


Please report back on your experience!!!
Tag this thread.  I'm never in it for the desserts (although DH most definitely is, especially when they had zebra domes!)
I'm always in it for the less crowded view!
TIA


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

Amy11401 said:


> So are the shops etc closed during EMH?



They are open during EMH, but usually stay open after park closing and don't on EMH nights.


----------



## Lsdolphin

cakebaker said:


> Both parties are sold out for my date. Guess I'll find out what a double sold out party feels like.




We are going on 10/20 and both parties are sold out!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Good luck to the folks with double sold out parties.  We really haven't seen many (any?) of those yet - or at least ones that were well-noted on this thread.  Wow October / party season is a crazy time for the dessert party.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ConnecticutNonna said:


> @zipuzee
> 
> *"After the show we were able to easily exit the park using the bypass."*
> Where is the aforementioned bypass!?
> Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> TIA



Hey there @ConnecticutNonna, your question has been answered, but a visual in case helpful.  It's the pink line.  Reports are of it being open more often than not right after HEA.  It is not open for very long - lounge around too long and it can be closed... so if you're looking to use it... don't wait too long.


----------



## cakebaker

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Good luck to the folks with double sold out parties.  We really haven't seen many (any?) of those yet - or at least ones that were well-noted on this thread.  Wow October / party season is a crazy time for the dessert party.




I'm just glad I dropped the before party for the after party. I was really torn as it's an EMH night and I didn't like the idea of wasting EMH's on eating, but I'd rather do that than have to get there early and rush through dessert to go get a spot. I figure the half hour or so we'll spend after the fireworks at the dessert buffet will let the lines work through the closing rush that the popular rides always get. Fingers crossed that I bet right!


----------



## Lsdolphin

cakebaker said:


> I'm just glad I dropped the before party for the after party. I was really torn as it's an EMH night and I didn't like the idea of wasting EMH's on eating, but I'd rather do that than have to get there early and rush through dessert to go get a spot. I figure the half hour or so we'll spend after the fireworks at the dessert buffet will let the lines work through the closing rush that the popular rides always get. Fingers crossed that I bet right!




Our night 10/20 is also an EMH party and I was thinking about changing to the After Party but we will have an ECV and I was afraid it would be impossible to fight the crowds to try to get back to the Dessert Party.  I am thinking we will just have to wait for crowds to clear a bit before we can leave the Garden viewing area.


----------



## Amy11401

We are there on October  15 for the after party.  As far as I can tell the before party is sold out that night.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Amy11401 said:


> We are there on October  15 for the after party.  As far as I can tell the before party is sold out that night.




Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Iowamomof4

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hey there @ConnecticutNonna, your question has been answered, but a visual in case helpful.  It's the pink line.  Reports are of it being open more often than not right after HEA.  It is not open for very long - lounge around too long and it can be closed... so if you're looking to use it... don't wait too long.
> 
> View attachment 356936



Are they still just using the yellow side (right side as you face the castle) for dessert party viewing? Is the green side available for regular day guests as of now?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Iowamomof4 said:


> Are they still just using the yellow side (right side as you face the castle) for dessert party viewing? Is the green side available for regular day guests as of now?



Yep, everything you said is correct.  The garden on the left side in front of Casey’s is open to anyone, barring occasional rare use for a special event or something odd.


----------



## Iowamomof4

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yep, everything you said is correct.  The garden on the left side in front of Casey’s is open to anyone, barring occasional rare use for a special event or something odd.



With 7 adults (or "adults", all but 2 are under 21), there's just no way I can justify the dessert party for our group (might try to save up for the Star Wars one, but that's not relevant here). Maybe we can arrive early enough to catch a spot in the other garden area.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Iowamomof4 said:


> With 7 adults (or "adults", all but 2 are under 21), there's just no way I can justify the dessert party for our group (might try to save up for the Star Wars one, but that's not relevant here). Maybe we can arrive early enough to catch a spot in the other garden area.



The West Garden is my secret spot.  Granted it’s not so secret but it’s still an option worth keeping on your radar.  Have had good success there.


----------



## areno79

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The West Garden is my secret spot.  Granted it’s not so secret but it’s still an option worth keeping on your radar.  Have had good success there.


I was going to use that area too on our last trip during one of the nights we were in MK, but I think the secret's out. An hour and 15 minutes before HEA started we walked by and it was already packed with people


----------



## Iowamomof4

areno79 said:


> I was going to use that area too on our last trip during one of the nights we were in MK, but I think the secret's out. An hour and 15 minutes before HEA started we walked by and it was already packed with people



Aw man... good to know. Worth checking, but I doubt we'll want to be there that early.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

areno79 said:


> I was going to use that area too on our last trip during one of the nights we were in MK, but I think the secret's out. An hour and 15 minutes before HEA started we walked by and it was already packed with people



Yuck.  

Well then, in that light, it’s a terrible spot people!  Horrible views and the fake grass has bugs in it.  Best to steer clear.


----------



## areno79

Iowamomof4 said:


> Aw man... good to know. Worth checking, but I doubt we'll want to be there that early.





GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yuck.
> 
> Well then, in that light, it’s a terrible spot people!  Horrible views and the fake grass has bugs in it.  Best to steer clear.


Yeah, I was bummed too. Now, I should preface it to say that people were sitting down, but there was literally no room to sit next to or behind or in front of anyone. Maybe if I had stuck around and tried to stand in a spot when everyone stood up at the last minute? But that's a big gamble.
This was during a Saturday in September on a non-MNSSHP night, as a point of reference.


----------



## Iowamomof4

areno79 said:


> Yeah, I was bummed too. Now, I should preface it to say that people were sitting down, but there was literally no room to sit next to or behind or in front of anyone. Maybe if I had stuck around and tried to stand in a spot when everyone stood up at the last minute? But that's a big gamble.
> This was *during a Saturday in September on a non-MNSSHP night*, as a point of reference.



Ah, very important information! Non-party days are rough and fireworks viewing on non-party days is even rougher! We're looking at a May trip, so maybe on a regular MK day it might not be quite so bad.


----------



## areno79

Iowamomof4 said:


> Ah, very important information! Non-party days are rough and fireworks viewing on non-party days is even rougher! We're looking at a May trip, so maybe on a regular MK day it might not be quite so bad.


I wonder how that day compares (crowd level wise) to a day in May?


----------



## ninafeliz

I just booked the after fireworks party for Dec 28th!  During our stay,depending on the night, we had Holiday Wishes, Fantasy in the Sky, and Happily Ever After.  Since we're planning late in the game there were no openings for any parties Dec 30th, and we aren't staying in a MK resort so I don't want to be anywhere near there Dec 31st based on traffic reports I've heard.  So we opted for Holiday Wishes, since we can see HEA any trip and Holiday Wishes only around Christmas.  We will have 2 toddlers unless we find a sitter, so I really wanted a reserved area as there is no way we could stake one out (plus, we aren't willing to waste the time doing that anyway.  We just have never done that, and don't want to start now!). I'm hoping this will let the crowds die down while we eat dessert, it's a gamble because we could lose all of the kids by staying that late (1,1,5,9) - plus my DH and MIL haha.  I probably would have just done the before party, but it was sold out.  I did get the before party for Dec 29th, but we need to use that night to do a Candlelight Processional dining package, and the 30th I plan to watch the MK early fireworks from outside the parks, so Dec 28th fit our schedule better.  I'm excited, and also apprehensive about the crowds!  We've never done these parties, only saw HEA from a reserved viewing area once and decided reserved areas are the way to go.  Reassure me it's worth fighting the crowds for this and that the afterparty is a good idea!!!


----------



## Katie Dawn

Desert Party Report
Moral Of This Story: if you're wanting to take your items to the garden bring your own To Go containers or just bring your plate... And have a great time!

We were there Saturday, October 6th on a non-MNSSHP night during the Columbus Day 3-day weekend. Touring plans had rated the day/park an 8 out of 10. I had booked the pre-fireworks party several weeks in advance, then 2-3 weeks before our trip suddenly decided I'd rather do the After Fireworks party but I never found availability for 3 (neither did our travel agent.)  I'm betting both parties were sold out.

We wanted to be against the back so DD8 could stand on the curb at the fence (thanks all for that great suggestion!) I wanted to check in, get some desserts in a to go container, and head right over to grab our spot in the garden and then enjoy the desserts there. Some had reported getting to go containers when they asked for them, so I took a gamble and didn't bring any of my own containers... I lost that gamble. I asked the CM who seated us if they had any, he checked, and said they were out. So we got what we wanted on the regular plates, walked our plates over to the garden, picked our spot, and sat down. After eating I threw away the trash and brought the plates back over to the Terrace and a CM took it. So it worked out fine, but I would recommend that you bring your own container.

Desserts: I was looking forward to trying the toffee thing several of you mentioned but it wasn't there. The s'mores on a stick were cute. DD8 thought the sparkling apple cider in a plastic champagne flute was quite fancy and after she drank it we let her pour water in it several times so she could drink it from there.  She made a couple of friends in the garden and for probably a good hour there was plenty of room for them to move all about the garden without disturbing anyone.

Garden crowd level: We got to the garden by about 7:45 and it was nearly empty - there were maybe 5-7 other people there besides us. By the time the fireworks started the garden was definitely full but it was nothing compared to the mass of humanity packed like sardines outside the garden. Most everyone in the garden still had room to sit on the ground until the fireworks started. I'd say 2/3 to 3/4 of the people stood up for the show but there was a swath of folks right in the middle that stayed sitting which helped my daughter to be able to see even farther down on the castle. (I don't think this usually happens, just happened to be true this time.)

We did this on our arrival day, and of course loved seeing HEA for the first time and I cried those happy Disney tears during the show. 

Thank You Thank You again to everyone's suggestions and reports. Special Thanks to GADisneyDad for posting helpful pics and answering lots of questions!


----------



## Nixon128

I have a before fireworks party booked on a Christmas party night, but am thinking of cancelling because I’m not positive my daughter will be able to hang and I don’t want to waste the money! We are staying at the Contemporary and will be walking to and from party. If we just leave a little before fireworks, will we be able to view on our way back to the hotel? Thank you!


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hey there @ConnecticutNonna, your question has been answered, but a visual in case helpful.  It's the pink line.  Reports are of it being open more often than not right after HEA.  It is not open for very long - lounge around too long and it can be closed... so if you're looking to use it... don't wait too long.
> 
> View attachment 356936


Thanks, that's where I thought it might be, I seem to remember (obviously incorrectly) a different name for it. My goal was actually to try and get on Astro just after the fireworks, I love that view at night, but I wasn't sure I could still "hop" in line.  
We have 2 more MK nights planned (one is DAH) so Astro is an option on any of the other nights as well.  So we will probably use the pathway to get back more easily to CR.  
Thanks!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ConnecticutNonna said:


> Thanks, that's where I thought it might be, I seem to remember (obviously incorrectly) a different name for it. My goal was actually to try and get on Astro just after the fireworks, I love that view at night, but I wasn't sure I could still "hop" in line.
> We have 2 more MK nights planned (one is DAH) so Astro is an option on any of the other nights as well.  So we will probably use the pathway to get back more easily to CR.
> Thanks!



Good luck on Astro after desserts. 

Lol!


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

I just also wanted to weigh in about Plaza Garden West viewing.  We were in MK 3 nights during our past March vacation.  We did one dessert party, made FPs for fireworks time on BTMRR (Really cool) and also snagged an area in Plaza Garden West one night.  We found a really really good viewing area and got there about 1 hour prior, thinking we'd be all set. Well, we "hung out" with some great band kids who had performed earlier and chatted, sitting comfortably prior to the FWs beginning.
About 10-15 minutes prior, CMs came along, rousted us from our sitting position, and then made us all move forward.  Even though we wanted to stay along the back fence we weren't allowed.  We were as squashed as one can possibly get, and I have lung disease and am 68 years young.  It was THE MOST UNPLEASANT EXPERIENCE I've ever had at WDW.  If I had passed out, I would have still stood upright.  The parks were not crowded.  It was not a weekend, and except for the FWs, the park was not really busy . But, I swear every single human being that could possibly be in the area that night was there.  I do not have, nor do I wish for a DAS card. But, I will never again willingly stay to watch fireworks in that crowd.  (Not to mention, we were pushed into a group of people who had probably never heard of deodorant, lol.  Now THAT was unpleasant!).


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hey there @ConnecticutNonna, your question has been answered, but a visual in case helpful.  It's the pink line.  Reports are of it being open more often than not right after HEA.  It is not open for very long - lounge around too long and it can be closed... so if you're looking to use it... don't wait too long.
> 
> View attachment 356936


Thanks, that's where I thought it might be, I seem to remember (obviously incorrectly) a different name for it. My goal was actually to try and get on Astro just after the fireworks, I love that view at night, but I wasn't sure I could still "hop" in line.


Nixon128 said:


> I have a before fireworks party booked on a Christmas party night, but am thinking of cancelling because I’m not positive my daughter will be able to hang and I don’t want to waste the money! We are staying at the Contemporary and will be walking to and from party. If we just leave a little before fireworks, will we be able to view on our way back to the hotel? Thank you!


There will be wall to wall people going in the exact opposite of direction as you.  You will not have easy evress out of the park. Your better bet, if you cancel the party, is to watch from the area of the train station, or head bact to CR prior to the beginning of the FWs and watch from there.


----------



## chelseabun76

Well, I managed to just snag reservations for the fireworks dessert party with plaza garden viewing!!  It's been sold out for months on the day I've been searching for, but I happened to look today and wham there they were, so I snatched them up!!  I know there are 2 sections reserved for this, one on each side, correct?  Do they take you to the one they choose or do you get to pick?  Which is better, steering towards the side closest to middle (main street area) or staying in the middle?  I've seen all the advice to hang out at the back railing so we might do that.  Just didn't know if the view is that much different from along the main street side or from the middle.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

chelseabun76 said:


> Well, I managed to just snag reservations for the fireworks dessert party with plaza garden viewing!!  It's been sold out for months on the day I've been searching for, but I happened to look today and wham there they were, so I snatched them up!!  I know there are 2 sections reserved for this, one on each side, correct?  Do they take you to the one they choose or do you get to pick?  Which is better, steering towards the side closest to middle (main street area) or staying in the middle?  I've seen all the advice to hang out at the back railing so we might do that.  Just didn't know if the view is that much different from along the main street side or from the middle.



There is only one “Plaza Garden” used for the dessert party. It is the “Plaza Garden East” which is the one circled in yellow below.

Personal preference, but I prefer the back rail, center to left side (if facing the castle).  All views are more or less the same (with the exception of a plant or light pole here and there) so I don’t fret too much about exact location.  But given the choice, I’d aim for back left. 

Have fun.


----------



## chelseabun76

GADisneyDad14 said:


> There is only one “Plaza Garden” used for the dessert party. It is the “Plaza Garden East” which is the one circled in yellow below.
> 
> Personal preference, but I prefer the back rail, center to left side (if facing the castle).  All views are more or less the same (with the exception of a plant or light pole here and there) so I don’t fret too much about exact location.  But given the choice, I’d aim for back left.
> 
> Have fun.
> 
> View attachment 357340



Thanks so much!!  I think that's the map that I was looking at, should have paid more attention to green and yellow being classified different. lol


----------



## GADisneyDad14

chelseabun76 said:


> Thanks so much!!  I think that's the map that I was looking at, should have paid more attention to green and yellow being classified different. lol



Lol, sorry!

The other side (Plaza Garden West) is a carbon copy space but it’s open to anyone nightly.  Both were used for a short time as a FP reserved viewing area, but that didn’t last long.


----------



## AngieInOH

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Lol, sorry!
> 
> The other side (Plaza Garden West) is a carbon copy space but it’s open to anyone nightly.  Both were used for a short time as a FP reserved viewing area, but that didn’t last long.



I so miss those areas being FP.  But Disney is making a few extra bucks off us this time, thus the whole reason for getting rid of FP.


----------



## Katie Dawn

chelseabun76 said:


> Well, I managed to just snag reservations for the fireworks dessert party with plaza garden viewing!!  It's been sold out for months on the day I've been searching for, but I happened to look today and wham there they were, so I snatched them up!!  I know there are 2 sections reserved for this, one on each side, correct?  Do they take you to the one they choose or do you get to pick?  Which is better, steering towards the side closest to middle (main street area) or staying in the middle?  I've seen all the advice to hang out at the back railing so we might do that.  Just didn't know if the view is that much different from along the main street side or from the middle.



It's not on both sides, only in the garden closest to the Terrace. (the one closest to Space Mountain)


----------



## cakebaker

Here now.MK is wall to wall people. When iasw has an hour wait, it’s packed. My check in was 8 for the after party, checked in at 7:45 and probably 20 people were already in. At 8, guessing maybe 100 with it filling fast. I’m very glad I did the after party!


----------



## kat_lh

We’re here too! Checked in for the after party about 8:10 and got a center back rail spot.


----------



## kat_lh

8:45 and the garden is pretty packed. But everyone (mostly) is sitting down. 

Still better than all the chaos on the outside!


----------



## cakebaker

kat_lh said:


> 8:45 and the garden is pretty packed. But everyone (mostly) is sitting down.
> 
> Still better than all the chaos on the outside!



Agreed. We were on the left side in the seating area as you faced the castle and it seemed less full than the right side for some reason. My take away is, even with a double sold out party, the garden area is still comfortable with plenty of space. The MK was insanely crowded last night and this was a great way to get a break from the packed conditions. This is one ticket they are not over selling. I would however highly recommend the after party. Btw, I was the one with the child who refused to stop doing cartwheels until I threatened him with bodily harm. lol


----------



## emilyhuff

Question: Do they now serve the eggrolls and spinach dip at the Pre-fireworks dessert party? Is that new(er)? TIA!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

emilyhuff said:


> Question: Do they now serve the eggrolls and spinach dip at the Pre-fireworks dessert party? Is that new(er)? TIA!



Yep - they are at the before party too.  Started in May.  

If I’m honest, the new “savory items” sounded better on paper than they were in person for my tastes, but many folks seem to like them.


----------



## kat_lh

Quick thoughts as we’re heading home today (sad face) but, this is one of the better values Disney offers if:

1.  MK is super freaking crowded
2.  You pick the after party and MK offers EMH or extended park hours after fireworks. 

I don’t think it’s such a good value if the park isn’t crowded, if you do the before party on a sold out after party night or if you do the after party and MK closes soon after. 

We happened to do the after party on a crazy crowded night and closed down MK at 1 am and it was a fantastic experience.


----------



## 1437disney

kat_lh said:


> Quick thoughts as we’re heading home today (sad face) but, this is one of the better values Disney offers if:
> 
> 1.  MK is super freaking crowded
> 2.  You pick the after party and MK offers EMH or extended park hours after fireworks.
> 
> I don’t think it’s such a good value if the park isn’t crowded, if you do the before party on a sold out after party night or if you do the after party and MK closes soon after.
> 
> We happened to do the after party on a crazy crowded night and closed down MK at 1 am and it was a fantastic experience.


Is your opinion on the before party because of no good spots left? We are a party of 10 that booked the before party and both parties are all sold out. I am wondering if maybe a few of us should just not eat and hold spots in the viewing area. Although I know that will upset some people in our group. I just wish Disney used the other garden or a portion of it for the added numbers.


----------



## jaysmom4285

Cakebaker noted that, even with a double sold out party, the area had plenty of space.  Unless it's super important that all ten of you be together in one group, I really don't think you'll have any problem getting a spot. Just about any spot gives you a good view, and there's usually room to adjust your location a bit if a topiary or something is in your way. Be sure to check in as early as is allowed, enjoy some desserts, and maybe go to the viewing area a bit early.  I don't think you need to stress about this or have someone miss the desserts to hold down a patch of turf.


----------



## kat_lh

1437disney said:


> Is your opinion on the before party because of no good spots left? We are a party of 10 that booked the before party and both parties are all sold out. I am wondering if maybe a few of us should just not eat and hold spots in the viewing area. Although I know that will upset some people in our group. I just wish Disney used the other garden or a portion of it for the added numbers.



By 8:45, it was crowded and people were having trouble finding spots to sit. Which doesn’t matter much as everyone stood up when the show started. 

Because of both parties being sold out, lots of ECVs were parked at the entrance to the garden which made the east side (closest to the restaurant) more crowded than the other side. 

If you don’t mind stepping over and around people, you can probably find a spot for the ten of you mostly together. 

But, just my opinion, if the park is open later that night, I’d switch to the after party because I know I’d be worried the whole before party about finding a spot.


----------



## amiskell28

cakebaker said:


> I'm just glad I dropped the before party for the after party. I was really torn as it's an EMH night and I didn't like the idea of wasting EMH's on eating, but I'd rather do that than have to get there early and rush through dessert to go get a spot. I figure the half hour or so we'll spend after the fireworks at the dessert buffet will let the lines work through the closing rush that the popular rides always get. Fingers crossed that I bet right!



This is me, right now. We'll be at the MK on Wednesday, 2/6. So - theoretically, a bit "slower" of a time/date. There is EMH posted (but only from 8p-10p). I have the before party booked, mainly due to the reports on this thread. 

And now there's an After Fireworks party, and I'm debating making the switch! We have BOG reservations at 4:25. The after party would give a bit more time for dinner to digest! And - from what I'm seeing here - folks are liking the after party better. Avoid the crowds leaving and eat desserts! And don't stress about getting a good spot!

Advice?


----------



## dachsie

amiskell28 said:


> This is me, right now. We'll be at the MK on Wednesday, 2/6. So - theoretically, a bit "slower" of a time/date. There is EMH posted (but only from 8p-10p). I have the before party booked, mainly due to the reports on this thread.
> 
> And now there's an After Fireworks party, and I'm debating making the switch! We have BOG reservations at 4:25. The after party would give a bit more time for dinner to digest! And - from what I'm seeing here - folks are liking the after party better. Avoid the crowds leaving and eat desserts! And don't stress about getting a good spot!
> 
> Advice?


After party all the way, particularly since you will have just eaten


----------



## Lsdolphin

cakebaker said:


> Here now.MK is wall to wall people. When iasw has an hour wait, it’s packed. My check in was 8 for the after party, checked in at 7:45 and probably 20 people were already in. At 8, guessing maybe 100 with it filling fast. I’m very glad I did the after party!





Hmmm, TP has MK at a crowd level of 3 maybe they meant just during the day, but they have "resort-wide crowd a 4 out of 10.
Oops sorry I was looking at today...TP did predict yesterday to be level 3, but today they posted it was more like a level 6!!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lsdolphin said:


> Hmmm, TP has MK at a crowd level of 3 maybe they meant just during the day, but they have "resort-wide crowd a 4 out of 10.
> Oops sorry I was looking at today...TP did predict yesterday to be level 3, but today they posted it was more like a level 6!!!



I need to go back and check, but I was looking at TP earlier today and I thought I saw MK yesterday was predicted and 6 and they observed a 9.  But maybe I read it wrong?


----------



## Lsdolphin

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I need to go back and check, but I was looking at TP earlier today and I thought I saw MK yesterday was predicted and 6 and they observed a 9.  But maybe I read it wrong?





No you're right!  I just went back and looked and they predicted a 3 resort wide and it was a 6.


----------



## 1437disney

kat_lh said:


> By 8:45, it was crowded and people were having trouble finding spots to sit. Which doesn’t matter much as everyone stood up when the show started.
> 
> Because of both parties being sold out, lots of ECVs were parked at the entrance to the garden which made the east side (closest to the restaurant) more crowded than the other side.
> 
> If you don’t mind stepping over and around people, you can probably find a spot for the ten of you mostly together.
> 
> But, just my opinion, if the park is open later that night, I’d switch to the after party because I know I’d be worried the whole before party about finding a spot.


Thanks for the input! I keep checking for the after party, but it is sold out (and 10 is probably impossible to get if people do cancel). I am sure we will be fine, it is just me stressing since I raved about the party last year and talked everyone into doing it this year.


----------



## CJN

kat_lh said:


> Because of both parties being sold out, lots of ECVs were parked at the entrance to the garden which made the east side (closest to the restaurant) more crowded than the other side.




I guess this is the part that has me a bit worried. We’ll have either a wheelchair or ECV. Lots of people seem to be saying there’s plenty of room once everybody stands up but until that time how do I maneuver in? Last time we did it I was able to park on the left side in the back and that was without going out early. Now it sounds like there could be somewhat of a traffic jam at the garden entrance.


----------



## nekonekoneko

kat_lh said:


> .
> I don’t think it’s such a good value if [...] you do the after party and MK closes soon after.



I'm curious to your reasoning on this.  I booked the after-party on January 6, 2019, specifically because it's an 8:00 HEA and an 8:00 closing.  Based on the historical hours on WDWInfo, the first full Sunday in January held onto those times, so I'm presuming this won't be any different.  Basically, the hours are unlikely to change.

I wanted the after party so I can go to the dessert area and sit back while everyone else is leaving the park.  This is also why I had asked, before, on how late I can check in. I didn't want to spend that last open hour eating while the wait times for attractions were shrinking.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

nekonekoneko said:


> I'm curious to your reasoning on this.  I booked the after-party on January 6, 2019, specifically because it's an 8:00 HEA and an 8:00 closing.  Based on the historical hours on WDWInfo, the first full Sunday in January held onto those times, so I'm presuming this won't be any different.  Basically, the hours are unlikely to change.
> 
> I wanted the after party so I can go to the dessert area and sit back while everyone else is leaving the park.  This is also why I had asked, before, on how late I can check in. I didn't want to spend that last open hour eating while the wait times for attractions were shrinking.



Just FYI, I think wdwinfo is innacurate on those hours (they sometimes do no reflect changes).   The park closed at 9pm the first Sunday of Jan this year.  Obviously TBD for 2019.    

Regardless, your plan/motivations seem pretty legit to me.


----------



## nekonekoneko

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just FYI, I think wdwinfo is innacurate on those hours (they sometimes do no reflect changes).   The park closed at 9pm the first Sunday of Jan this year.  Obviously TBD for 2019.
> 
> Regardless, your plan/motivations seem pretty legit to me.



True. I did forget to see if they were updated hours.  I double checked with touring plans, and for the last 5 years, that particular weekend in January was an 8:00 Wishes/HEA with a 9:00 closing, with once being an 8:00 closing.

But here's the scenario with such a short window between the fireworks and closing and choosing the before party. HEA is about 20 minutes, and by the time I fight going upstream into Tomorrowland or Fantasyland, how much time will actually be left to get on anything?


----------



## kat_lh

Full after party review with some photos.

We went on 10/10 to the HEA after party.  Touring Plans had predicted a crowd level of 6 and it turned out to be a 9.  It absolutely felt like a 9.  Like @cakebaker mentioned above, when ISAW has an hour long wait, you know it's crowded.

At 6:35 (which I know because I sent my husband a text), I was meeting up with my family at the 3:00 o'clock spoke of the Hub.  I actually stopped and asked two CMs to confirm the fireworks were at 9 because people were already staking out spots, ropes were being set up and CMs were out directing traffic.

Our family of five, me, hubs, and three kids, 10, 8, and 4, attended.  We had no dinner reservations and this was our second time back in the MK that day.  Previously, we left after the Festival of Fantasy parade, went back to the Poly and took a massive nap.  We went back to MK about 6ish, did Buzz and Speedway with FP and then headed over to the party to check in at 8:10.  We were given our bands very quickly, told to head over to the garden, take our time coming back if we wanted to wait for the crowd to die down and then we would check in again at the podium inside the restaurant.

We parked our stroller there so we wouldn't have to deal with it in the garden and then followed another family and a CM to go into the garden.






This was the crowd at 8:14.  We found a spot at the center back up against the rail.






8:24 - still room around the photographer but it was starting to fill in.

It downpoured earlier that afternoon, so we brought towels with us to sit on in case it was wet (it wasn't.) The towels were nice however in staking out our space, which was great because the kids could run about a little bit and we didn't have to worry about saving their spaces for them.  Also the towels were good because the top of the back rail was wet and so we wiped it off.  If you're in a group, and don't want to just sit still, bring a blanket or something for establishing your space, so to speak.  Everyone coming in was coming in and sitting down right away which was nice and even though it was crowded, gave it a relaxed feel. Also, bring a backpack with you so you have something to rest against if you aren't able to get a seat along the railing.  Oh, and teaching your kids old fashioned clapping games is a great way to pass the time (and probably annoy your neighbors.  Sorry neighbors, at least you know all the verses to "A sailor went to sea, sea, sea" now.)

Around 8:40, the right side of the garden became noticeably more crowded than the east side of the garden. There was a definite bottle neck of ECVs.  If you could step through, it was a good deal more clear on the west side of the garden.  Don't be afraid to use the flashlight on your phone to help you find a path to a clear area.  Several people were sitting on black trashbags which made it almost impossible to see where to go.

At 9, everyone stood up when the show started.  The family next to me was surprised (we had briefly chatted before) that you'd be standing, so yeah, go in expecting to stand up, and if you can sit, it's a bonus.  The towels came in handy as we used them as a cushion and my 8 year old was able to sit on top of the rail.  I did have to hold (my husband and I switched off) the 4 year old so he could see.  The 10 year old (who is very very short for her age) probably would have appreciated a boost of some sort but she never complained about standing.






Our view.  Pretty freaking amazing if you ask me.

So after the show, we sat back down for roughly 10-15 minutes.  (I took a picture of my son at 8:31 waiting for food so we were over at the Terrace by then.)  Crowds cleared out very quickly as they had the bypass open.  The CM when we checked in told us to take our time coming back over so we took her at her word.

Now begins the party where I just fell in love with this event.  It's entirely possible that we got the best CMs ever and hit everyone on an amazing day, but it was just so great.  First of all, we had the absolute best and happiest and nicest CMs ever.  Everyone single person we came in contact with was smiling and greeting us and just seemed really happy to be there.

The CM who was escorting us to our table showed us around the setup and told us several times to help ourselves to as much as we wanted, etc etc.  She found a round table for six and sat us at it and put the reserved sign on the table.  There was a small line so we just grabbed some drinks for ourselves while the line died down (and by line, I mean less than 10 people.)

This was a sold out after party as far as I could tell (that morning, I could only find a ticket for one person, not two, so I guess that's pretty sold out.)  However, it never ever felt sold out at the Terrace.  There were empty tables around us the whole night.






Our view at 9:40






My (first) plate.  The cheeseburger spring rolls, secret sauce, macaroon, cheesecake bite and pineapple something.  The other savory option was cheese, crackers and the spinach dip.

The macaroons were unexpectedly great.






These were mediocre, but when feeding children that late at night, all the cared about was the amount of sugar per bite, so they were happy.  LOL.






This was the buffet at 10:04 - fully restocked.  They did an amazing job of keeping the food out and full.






A little unexpected thing that made me happy - these were the prettiest extra bands we had during our whole stay! Don't worry @GADisneyDad14 - I'm not still wearing it!

The other unexpected thing that made me super happy - they had iced coffee!  We closed the park down at 1 a.m. so that iced coffee came in very handy!

I've seen others ask about this, so I'll mention it.  You apparently can see some/most of OUAT if you get to the railing and lean over.  There were several people who watched it this way and given the fact that there were empty tables, some folks seated further back had no issue walking up to the railing to watch it.  It's certainly not an ideal view, but you can see it.  Of course, you could stay in the garden and watch it and for this party at least, there was plenty of food still left afterwards.

We left around 10:15 to start enjoying EMH which were from 11pm-1am.  I didn't (foolishly) bring any containers with me but we did have our popcorn bucket so I took some rice krispie treats and cookies to go with us.  I asked the CMs and they said "oh yes, please help yourself" so they have no issue with you taking things to go.

In hindsight, this ended up being our second favorite separately charged event that we did during our vacation, behind TSL EMM and before the Star Wars dessert party, FOLK dinner package and MK EMM.  Going in to it, we didn't expect it to rate so high but the crowd level (being more crowded than expected) and the amount of the food and relaxed atmosphere really bumped this up for us in value. 

I would do this again in heartbeat, especially if I knew it was an above 7 crowd level at MK.  I would book the after party if MK had extended closing hours because this was a great way to pass the time and let the crowds clear out.  I don't know if I would book the after party if MK closed soon after the fireworks because you'd miss low crowd times to ride rides (if that's important to you.  If that's not important to you, then book the after party and leave the park in a leisurely manner.)

I'd also book the after party if it was going to be crowded and I was using an ECV or needed to take a stroller into the garden with me.  You'd have plenty of time to find a good spot without being stuck wherever you could find space. Just my personality, if I'd booked the before party, I'd spend the whole time worrying all the good seats would be gone in the garden and I'd feel rushed to get over there and possibly miss out on fully enjoying the food.  (But that may just be my personality.)

I think MK is just so crowded these days and even if you aren't on chat boards about Disney, word gets out about these extra events and I just don't see crowd levels dropping anytime soon.  I think the after party adds a lot of extra value in certain circumstances that the before party doesn't offer.

All in all, this was a great add on our for our family and I'm very glad that we did it.


----------



## kat_lh

And because I haven't used enough words, ha, some comparisons between the Star Wars party and the HEA party if you are trying to choose between the two.

*Star Wars Party benefits*

Food quality was much better
The price includes alcoholic beverages (and not just one!)
Includes character interactions with the Storm Troopers (although not guaranteed)
The meet and greet with Kylo Ren which basically acts like a fast pass)
The keepsake stein
Lanyard over a wrist band (I dunno, that might matter to some people)
*HEA After Party benefits*

More space during the party time.  SW felt like we were on top of each other.
The after party was relaxed and not rushed.  It felt like we could have stayed for a while and not been hurried out.  With SW, you've got a limited time to meet characters, eat, drink and leave before the show starts.
The ability to get out of the insanity of MK crowds
An amazing view of the show.  We spent four nights at MK and glimpses of the show from other areas of the park just don't do it justice because of all the projections.  Having a front row spot for SW:AGS was amazing but not as necessary as it is at MK.


----------



## kat_lh

nekonekoneko said:


> I'm curious to your reasoning on this.  I booked the after-party on January 6, 2019, specifically because it's an 8:00 HEA and an 8:00 closing.  Based on the historical hours on WDWInfo, the first full Sunday in January held onto those times, so I'm presuming this won't be any different.  Basically, the hours are unlikely to change.
> 
> I wanted the after party so I can go to the dessert area and sit back while everyone else is leaving the park.  This is also why I had asked, before, on how late I can check in. I didn't want to spend that last open hour eating while the wait times for attractions were shrinking.



Because a lot of people use the last few minutes of opening to grab a spot in line for a ride.  You lose that if you're at the party.  In our case, fireworks were at 9, closing at 11, and EMH from 11pm-1am.  If you didn't have access to EMH, you'd spend an hour of low crowd time eating desserts instead of riding rides.  Just depends on what's important to you.  If you want to leave without being in the mass of humanity, an after party when fireworks are at closing are a great way to do that.


----------



## kat_lh

CJN said:


> I guess this is the part that has me a bit worried. We’ll have either a wheelchair or ECV. Lots of people seem to be saying there’s plenty of room once everybody stands up but until that time how do I maneuver in? Last time we did it I was able to park on the left side in the back and that was without going out early. Now it sounds like there could be somewhat of a traffic jam at the garden entrance.



Based just on what I saw on a heavy, heavy crowd night, if you can and it works with your schedule, do the after party.  You're almost assured a prime ECV spot doing it that way.  If it looks to be low crowds, I think you'd be okay to do the before party.  This was a double sold out party and a crowd level of 9 so it's entirely possible my experience was the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## kat_lh

1437disney said:


> Thanks for the input! I keep checking for the after party, but it is sold out (and 10 is probably impossible to get if people do cancel). I am sure we will be fine, it is just me stressing since I raved about the party last year and talked everyone into doing it this year.



If prime viewing is your priority - split up.  Have five people stake out spots for the first half of the party while the other half eats, then switch.  And don't forget to go containers so you can take things and enjoy them in the garden.


----------



## CJN

kat_lh said:


> Based just on what I saw on a heavy, heavy crowd night, if you can and it works with your schedule, do the after party.  You're almost assured a prime ECV spot doing it that way.  If it looks to be low crowds, I think you'd be okay to do the before party.  This was a double sold out party and a crowd level of 9 so it's entirely possible my experience was the exception rather than the rule.



Thank you so much for this. I expect our night to be a heavy crowd night, too, so the after party sounds much better for our circumstances.....except I love sitting in the garden, waiting to see OUAT. That’s the one drawback.


----------



## kat_lh

CJN said:


> Thank you so much for this. I expect our night to be a heavy crowd night, too, so the after party sounds much better for our circumstances.....except I love sitting in the garden, waiting to see OUAT. That’s the one drawback.



Again, based on what I saw, you should have plenty of time to sit and watch OUAT and then go grab desserts. We didn’t leave until after 10 pm and they weren’t cleaning up. Also, crowds had really died down so you wouldn’t have problems leaving the restaurant and heading over to see it and then coming back


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

So I have the before party reserved for Spring break, but wondering if I should switch to after. Last time we did this, we made the silly mistake of attempting to leave after, sea of humanity...
My question:
I know we can take the stroller into the garden (We will have both my GSs age 9 months and 2 in March), I am wondering if they fall asleep during the fireworks, will they allow us to take the stroller into the Terrace for the after party? 
That would be the deal breaker, because alteast with the before party they should be awake, and then we could put them in the stroller for the fireworks.
Did anyone notice strollers in the after party at all?

Thanks @kat_lh for all your reviews! I am planning about the same extras you did for our trip in March, so reading all your experiences is very helpful!


----------



## amiskell28

kat_lh said:


> Full after party review with some photos.....All in all, this was a great add on our for our family and I'm very glad that we did it.



OK - your review came at the PERFECT time for me. 

I literally just today switched our before party to the after party. We're going in February, staying at the Poly, and we have dinner reservations at 4:15. Not only did I think we'd be too full for the before party, I am like you - it would drive me batty to watch the garden fill up and I would rush us through the eating and it wouldn't be relaxed. Plus, I figure we'd hang out for 15-30 minutes after the fireworks just waiting for the crowds to let up - might as well be eating!

A note for those thinking of switching: not trusting the website fully, and since it was prepaid, I called Disney to make the switch. While the CM I was speaking to was nice, it took me fully 5 minutes of explaining that I wanted the AFTER dessert party with seating in the GARDEN before she understood that I didn't want the party where you sit over at the Terrace. It was pretty comical, but we eventually got it figured out.

Oh, and I was charged again, since I had to cancel the before party and book the after party. Anyone know how long it'll take to see a refund on my debit/credit card? The CM had no clue, and told me to call in a week if the money isn't back in my account.


----------



## Ijohnson1987

Hey everybody! I’ve got the before party booked with garden viewing on 11/28.  How early are they letting you in the Dessert party?  The time listed on MDE is 7:30 and the fireworks start at 9 that night.
Thanks!


----------



## Shellee999

I have the before party booked. I have been checking for availability for the after party, but it's a sold out night, so I'm not sure that's going to work out. 

I have a question assuming I end up sticking with the before party. The fireworks are at 9 and the park's hours were just extended to 10. From that location,  where should I go to make the most of the end of the night?


----------



## Lisa F

kat_lh said:


> Full after party review with some photos.
> 
> We went on 10/10 to the HEA after party.  Touring Plans had predicted a crowd level of 6 and it turned out to be a 9.  It absolutely felt like a 9.  Like @cakebaker mentioned above, when ISAW has an hour long wait, you know it's crowded.
> 
> At 6:35 (which I know because I sent my husband a text), I was meeting up with my family at the 3:00 o'clock spoke of the Hub.  I actually stopped and asked two CMs to confirm the fireworks were at 9 because people were already staking out spots, ropes were being set up and CMs were out directing traffic.
> 
> Our family of five, me, hubs, and three kids, 10, 8, and 4, attended.  We had no dinner reservations and this was our second time back in the MK that day.  Previously, we left after the Festival of Fantasy parade, went back to the Poly and took a massive nap.  We went back to MK about 6ish, did Buzz and Speedway with FP and then headed over to the party to check in at 8:10.  We were given our bands very quickly, told to head over to the garden, take our time coming back if we wanted to wait for the crowd to die down and then we would check in again at the podium inside the restaurant.
> 
> We parked our stroller there so we wouldn't have to deal with it in the garden and then followed another family and a CM to go into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the crowd at 8:14.  We found a spot at the center back up against the rail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8:24 - still room around the photographer but it was starting to fill in.
> 
> It downpoured earlier that afternoon, so we brought towels with us to sit on in case it was wet (it wasn't.) The towels were nice however in staking out our space, which was great because the kids could run about a little bit and we didn't have to worry about saving their spaces for them.  Also the towels were good because the top of the back rail was wet and so we wiped it off.  If you're in a group, and don't want to just sit still, bring a blanket or something for establishing your space, so to speak.  Everyone coming in was coming in and sitting down right away which was nice and even though it was crowded, gave it a relaxed feel. Also, bring a backpack with you so you have something to rest against if you aren't able to get a seat along the railing.  Oh, and teaching your kids old fashioned clapping games is a great way to pass the time (and probably annoy your neighbors.  Sorry neighbors, at least you know all the verses to "A sailor went to sea, sea, sea" now.)
> 
> Around 8:40, the right side of the garden became noticeably more crowded than the east side of the garden. There was a definite bottle neck of ECVs.  If you could step through, it was a good deal more clear on the west side of the garden.  Don't be afraid to use the flashlight on your phone to help you find a path to a clear area.  Several people were sitting on black trashbags which made it almost impossible to see where to go.
> 
> At 9, everyone stood up when the show started.  The family next to me was surprised (we had briefly chatted before) that you'd be standing, so yeah, go in expecting to stand up, and if you can sit, it's a bonus.  The towels came in handy as we used them as a cushion and my 8 year old was able to sit on top of the rail.  I did have to hold (my husband and I switched off) the 4 year old so he could see.  The 10 year old (who is very very short for her age) probably would have appreciated a boost of some sort but she never complained about standing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our view.  Pretty freaking amazing if you ask me.
> 
> So after the show, we sat back down for roughly 10-15 minutes.  (I took a picture of my son at 8:31 waiting for food so we were over at the Terrace by then.)  Crowds cleared out very quickly as they had the bypass open.  The CM when we checked in told us to take our time coming back over so we took her at her word.
> 
> Now begins the party where I just fell in love with this event.  It's entirely possible that we got the best CMs ever and hit everyone on an amazing day, but it was just so great.  First of all, we had the absolute best and happiest and nicest CMs ever.  Everyone single person we came in contact with was smiling and greeting us and just seemed really happy to be there.
> 
> The CM who was escorting us to our table showed us around the setup and told us several times to help ourselves to as much as we wanted, etc etc.  She found a round table for six and sat us at it and put the reserved sign on the table.  There was a small line so we just grabbed some drinks for ourselves while the line died down (and by line, I mean less than 10 people.)
> 
> This was a sold out after party as far as I could tell (that morning, I could only find a ticket for one person, not two, so I guess that's pretty sold out.)  However, it never ever felt sold out at the Terrace.  There were empty tables around us the whole night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our view at 9:40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My (first) plate.  The cheeseburger spring rolls, secret sauce, macaroon, cheesecake bite and pineapple something.  The other savory option was cheese, crackers and the spinach dip.
> 
> The macaroons were unexpectedly great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were mediocre, but when feeding children that late at night, all the cared about was the amount of sugar per bite, so they were happy.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the buffet at 10:04 - fully restocked.  They did an amazing job of keeping the food out and full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little unexpected thing that made me happy - these were the prettiest extra bands we had during our whole stay! Don't worry @GADisneyDad14 - I'm not still wearing it!
> 
> The other unexpected thing that made me super happy - they had iced coffee!  We closed the park down at 1 a.m. so that iced coffee came in very handy!
> 
> I've seen others ask about this, so I'll mention it.  You apparently can see some/most of OUAT if you get to the railing and lean over.  There were several people who watched it this way and given the fact that there were empty tables, some folks seated further back had no issue walking up to the railing to watch it.  It's certainly not an ideal view, but you can see it.  Of course, you could stay in the garden and watch it and for this party at least, there was plenty of food still left afterwards.
> 
> We left around 10:15 to start enjoying EMH which were from 11pm-1am.  I didn't (foolishly) bring any containers with me but we did have our popcorn bucket so I took some rice krispie treats and cookies to go with us.  I asked the CMs and they said "oh yes, please help yourself" so they have no issue with you taking things to go.
> 
> In hindsight, this ended up being our second favorite separately charged event that we did during our vacation, behind TSL EMM and before the Star Wars dessert party, FOLK dinner package and MK EMM.  Going in to it, we didn't expect it to rate so high but the crowd level (being more crowded than expected) and the amount of the food and relaxed atmosphere really bumped this up for us in value.
> 
> I would do this again in heartbeat, especially if I knew it was an above 7 crowd level at MK.  I would book the after party if MK had extended closing hours because this was a great way to pass the time and let the crowds clear out.  I don't know if I would book the after party if MK closed soon after the fireworks because you'd miss low crowd times to ride rides (if that's important to you.  If that's not important to you, then book the after party and leave the park in a leisurely manner.)
> 
> I'd also book the after party if it was going to be crowded and I was using an ECV or needed to take a stroller into the garden with me.  You'd have plenty of time to find a good spot without being stuck wherever you could find space. Just my personality, if I'd booked the before party, I'd spend the whole time worrying all the good seats would be gone in the garden and I'd feel rushed to get over there and possibly miss out on fully enjoying the food.  (But that may just be my personality.)
> 
> I think MK is just so crowded these days and even if you aren't on chat boards about Disney, word gets out about these extra events and I just don't see crowd levels dropping anytime soon.  I think the after party adds a lot of extra value in certain circumstances that the before party doesn't offer.
> 
> All in all, this was a great add on our for our family and I'm very glad that we did it.



Thanks for the awesome, detailed review.  I said I'd never do dessert parties again because i'm always rushing for a good spot but the after party is a game changer in how this event feels to me.  I booked it for the sunday of MLK weekend as I expect the MK to be quite crowded.  Will be alone with my 10 year old.  Last year park was open til 11pm, HEA is scheduled for 8pm.  I think I'm gonna enjoy this a lot more than the last time where I had a great spot but was eating macarons out of our popcorn bucket while sitting in the garden.


----------



## Amy11401

When we first booked the after party fireworks were scheduled for 9:00 and the park was set to close at 9:00 so I  was happy we would not be missing anytime in the park after fireworks.  Since then they extended the hours to 10:00. We are a little disappointed but still plan on keeping the after party.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

Hi, 
So I have a few questions about the after party.  I have booked the Plaza Garden FW party for 2/10 and after reading this, I'm strongly thinking I should switch to the after party. (ADRs are still available, at this moment)
How late did you finish the party?  Could we possibly be back to CR by around 10 pm, if I seitch my ADR?  We will have a pre schooler with us.  I don't want to rush anyone in our group when desserting (cool new word, lol) but I am a little concerned with our little guy. 
Food is actually not any part of my equation, but I'm absolutely sure DH will be very upset if I try to take a peanut butter/chocolate confection away from him.  We are not looking to go to any other attractions from there.
It sounds far more pleasant than the pre fireworks.  
What are your collective thoughts?
TIA


----------



## Cluelyss

All this talk about how awesome the after party is got me itching to switch from before to after...only to find out there’s one remaining opening for the after party my night (and before is sold out)....so I guess we’re going to get to experience a double sell out here soon....blech


----------



## GADisneyDad14

amiskell28 said:


> OK - your review came at the PERFECT time for me.
> 
> I literally just today switched our before party to the after party. We're going in February, staying at the Poly, and we have dinner reservations at 4:15. Not only did I think we'd be too full for the before party, I am like you - it would drive me batty to watch the garden fill up and I would rush us through the eating and it wouldn't be relaxed. Plus, I figure we'd hang out for 15-30 minutes after the fireworks just waiting for the crowds to let up - might as well be eating!
> 
> A note for those thinking of switching: not trusting the website fully, and since it was prepaid, I called Disney to make the switch. While the CM I was speaking to was nice, it took me fully 5 minutes of explaining that I wanted the AFTER dessert party with seating in the GARDEN before she understood that I didn't want the party where you sit over at the Terrace. It was pretty comical, but we eventually got it figured out.
> 
> *Oh, and I was charged again, since I had to cancel the before party and book the after party. Anyone know how long it'll take to see a refund on my debit/credit card? The CM had no clue, and told me to call in a week if the money isn't back in my account. *



This is more dependent on your credit card company than it is on Disney.  For me, when I cancel pre-paid reservations I usually get a credit back within 2-3 days (I get notifications via e-mail setup with my CC company when I get a credit).


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Shellee999 said:


> I have the before party booked. I have been checking for availability for the after party, but it's a sold out night, so I'm not sure that's going to work out.
> 
> I have a question assuming I end up sticking with the before party. The fireworks are at 9 and the park's hours were just extended to 10. From that location,  where should I go to make the most of the end of the night?



Fireworks are around 18 mins, so round up to 20 by the time you stand up, get your things, head out of the garden.  The easiest thing to do is to head towards Tomorrowland.  Something (usually) walk-on like PeopleMover is a frequent destination for us.  Just keep in mind you're not moving anywhere fast outside the garden right after the show - so just hang on tight and go for it.  

Keep in mind a lot of other people are flooding back into the park and getting in line for rides too... so I usually like to stay pretty observant/flexible and make judgement calls based on what I see. Posted wait times may/may not be accurate with the big influx of people potentially getting in line, so sometimes you have to make an educated guess based on conditions.


----------



## cakebaker

Lsdolphin said:


> No you're right!  I just went back and looked and they predicted a 3 resort wide and it was a 6.



I was going to say, if they called that a 3, they need to find another line of work. I’ve been to WDW dozens of times. I’ve been there during holidays and summers and I know a crowded park when I’m in it. Wednesday was a 9, no question about it. My daughter was there today and by her description, it’s just as bad today. I’ll be back there tomorrow and if the lack of available fp’s is any indication, it’s going to be another jam packed day. The MK has been exceedingly frustrating to visit this trip. Not sure what it is, but this crowd rivals any crowd I’ve ever dealt with.


----------



## 1437disney

thanks to everyone who responded to my crazy posts and worries. I switched our night to watch HEA and was able to book the after party for all 10 of us! Now we can be together and enjoy our desserts too!


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This is more dependent on your credit card company than it is on Disney.  For me, when I cancel pre-paid reservations I usually get a credit back whiten 2-3 days (I get notifications via e-mail setup with my CC company when I get a credit).


That's good to know!  My cc is connected with my credit union and they are really quick to respond.  I thought it was all about Disney with how long it would take to post . I'm basically just moving Disney money around anyway.  I spend, replenish, then spend again when planning my trips.  (Wow, that sounds pretty scary when I read it back, lol)


----------



## cakebaker

amiskell28 said:


> This is me, right now. We'll be at the MK on Wednesday, 2/6. So - theoretically, a bit "slower" of a time/date. There is EMH posted (but only from 8p-10p). I have the before party booked, mainly due to the reports on this thread.
> 
> And now there's an After Fireworks party, and I'm debating making the switch! We have BOG reservations at 4:25. The after party would give a bit more time for dinner to digest! And - from what I'm seeing here - folks are liking the after party better. Avoid the crowds leaving and eat desserts! And don't stress about getting a good spot!
> 
> Advice?



I will always do the after party, especially on an emh night. IMO, the first hour of emh might well be THE worst time to try and ride anything. Off site guests get in line on the popular rides right at closing and cause wait times to swell. You might as well be sitting back relaxing at the dessert party, then hit the rides for the last hour. I haven’t been a fan of EMH’s for quite some time ( allowing offsite guests to remain in the park makes it hard to move around and getting place to place is a chore) so missing that first hour is a no brainer for me.


----------



## 1437disney

I swear all of these worries and questions are not me, they are my families! For the night I was able to get the after party HEA is at 10, the park closes at 11. Does anyone know if the dessert party will end at 11 or will we have more time to gorge ourselves on sweets?


----------



## LMO429

We have the AFTER dessert party booked for 10/24.  How is it walking over to the dessert area after there fireworks. I know MK has been packed on non party nights because HEA is so limited during party season.  Any tips should we wait it out to walk over I know its not that far.  but we have 2 little kids with us.  Also i have done the party before but forget can you bring your stollers into that area??


----------



## dachsie

1437disney said:


> I swear all of these worries and questions are not me, they are my families! For the night I was able to get the after party HEA is at 10, the park closes at 11. Does anyone know if the dessert party will end at 11 or will we have more time to gorge ourselves on sweets?


You will have all the time you need.  They wont run you off


----------



## dachsie

LMO429 said:


> We have the AFTER dessert party booked for 10/24.  How is it walking over to the dessert area after there fireworks. I know MK has been packed on non party nights because HEA is so limited during party season.  Any tips should we wait it out to walk over I know its not that far.  but we have 2 little kids with us.  Also i have done the party before but forget can you bring your stollers into that area??


It's pretty crazy trying to get thru that crowd so you might hang in the garden for a few mins until it starts to thin out.  Yes, you can bring strollers


----------



## 1437disney

dachsie said:


> You will have all the time you need.  They wont run you off


Thank you!!


----------



## jessicadisneygirl

Hi all! We are visiting the first week of December and have two days at MK planned for party days. But I have never seen HEA or OUAT and we are going to brave the crazy crowds on Wednesday Dec 5 to see the fireworks. I plan to enter the park no sooner than 4 to minimize dealing with crowds. I have three late FPs made between 4 and 7. We are traveling with 2 young kids so I’m trying to minimize waiting. But I know it will probably be hard to hold down a prime view spot if we are on rides until 7 or 7:30. I just snagged a reservation for us for the AFTER fireworks dessert party. Would we be better off looking for spots for the before party if we want to try and stay in the garden for OUAT? Or is it good enough to see it from the terrace while we eat desserts? It seems all the parties are sold out so I’m expecting it to be somewhat crowded.


----------



## Cluelyss

jessicadisneygirl said:


> Hi all! We are visiting the first week of December and have two days at MK planned for party days. But I have never seen HEA or OUAT and we are going to brave the crazy crowds on Wednesday Dec 5 to see the fireworks. I plan to enter the park no sooner than 4 to minimize dealing with crowds. I have three late FPs made between 4 and 7. We are traveling with 2 young kids so I’m trying to minimize waiting. But I know it will probably be hard to hold down a prime view spot if we are on rides until 7 or 7:30. I just snagged a reservation for us for the AFTER fireworks dessert party. Would we be better off looking for spots for the before party if we want to try and stay in the garden for OUAT? Or is it good enough to see it from the terrace while we eat desserts? It seems all the parties are sold out so I’m expecting it to be somewhat crowded.


If OUAT is a priority, I’d plan to stay in the garden to view it. You will not see much, if at all, from the terrace.


----------



## Doug5984

LMO429 said:


> We have the AFTER dessert party booked for 10/24.  How is it walking over to the dessert area after there fireworks. I know MK has been packed on non party nights because HEA is so limited during party season.  Any tips should we wait it out to walk over I know its not that far.  but we have 2 little kids with us.  Also i have done the party before but forget can you bring your stollers into that area??



I'm doing the before dessert party on the same night.

We have done the before party earlier this year, and the crowds outside of the fenced area are crazy after the show.  We hung out in there for 20 minutes or so while it died down.  That doesn't really help you too much other it will be busy, and you can wait if that's what you'd like to do.


----------



## LMO429

dachsie said:


> It's pretty crazy trying to get thru that crowd so you might hang in the garden for a few mins until it starts to thin out.  Yes, you can bring strollers[/QUOT





Doug5984 said:


> I'm doing the before dessert party on the same night.
> 
> We have done the before party earlier this year, and the crowds outside of the fenced area are crazy after the show.  We hung out in there for 20 minutes or so while it died down.  That doesn't really help you too much other it will be busy, and you can wait if that's what you'd like to do.



We typically have done the before party but we always felt so rushed so I wanted to try the after and see how we feel about it.  Before or after Im just thankful we have the dessert party booked its such a madhouse at MK on HEA when it's party season.  If I did not have family with me who have never been to disneyworld before I would not be doing HEA inside the park at all this trip. I'm bracing myself for the worst on that wednesday when it comes to crowds in general.


----------



## Brocktoon

LMO429 said:


> We typically have done the before party but we always felt so rushed so I wanted to try the after and see how we feel about it.  Before or after Im just thankful we have the dessert party booked its such a madhouse at MK on HEA when it's party season.  If I did not have family with me who have never been to disneyworld before I would not be doing HEA inside the park at all this trip. I'm bracing myself for the worst on that wednesday when it comes to crowds in general.



I'll also be at the 10/24 party (BEFORE).  We booked the party before an 'after' party was offered.  I thought a few times about switching to the after but in the end I'm in the same boat of just being happy to have the party and reserved area booked.  I'm expecting the MK crowds to be insane that evening.  Hitting up Trader Sam's before HEA, and then just stay calm and go with the flow heading to the dessert party.


----------



## Starbucks&PixieDust

Ijohnson1987 said:


> Hey everybody! I’ve got the before party booked with garden viewing on 11/28.  How early are they letting you in the Dessert party?  The time listed on MDE is 7:30 and the fireworks start at 9 that night.
> Thanks!



^^^
I second this question as well. My check in time is also 7:30pm. With how early people tend to be going over to the Garden area (now with the after party too), I'd like to check in as early as possible. After party is not an option for us, as it's sold out. 

Also, I think I saw you can bring strollers in but someone correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## jaysmom4285

We did the before party some months ago . Check in was listed for 7:30, but we were in the area around 7, and they started checking people in at 7:15.  I know that "crowded" is a relative thing, and I admit that we did our before party when there was no after party, and there was a very generous amount of room . Reports indicate that there are certainly more people in the plaza area now with the addition of the after party, but I'm gathering that there is still room for people to get in and to move around.  You may not have three feet of personal space around you, but you'll probably have at least a foot, which is a foot and a half more than you would have if you were standing in the Hub, if you get my drift.  I'm still not convinced, from what I've read here, that there should be any real panic about rushing through desserts to get there early to find a spot.  I haven't heard that it 's so crowded that you can't find a place to stand or that you can't adjust where you're standing.  Many have  said that quite a few people are seated until HEA starts, and, once they get up, it frees up some space.  Virtually any spot in the plaza garden gives you a straight on view of the castle, with small adjustments for a tall topiary or light pole, and if someone tall is in front of you, there's room to shift a bit.


----------



## B. Shoe

Brocktoon said:


> I'll also be at the 10/24 party (BEFORE).  We booked the party before an 'after' party was offered.  I thought a few times about switching to the after but in the end I'm in the same boat of just being happy to have the party and reserved area booked.  I'm expecting the MK crowds to be insane that evening.  Hitting up Trader Sam's before HEA, and then just stay calm and go with the flow heading to the dessert party.



We're down for the 10/22 pre-party, and I'm of the same mentality you are. It'll be busy, busy, busy. Only non-MNSSHP dates next week are Monday, Wednesday and Saturday, so I opted to splurge on the Dessert Party.


----------



## kat_lh

I’ve seen a few people ask this ... we had zero issues going to the terrace after the fireworks and we waited less than 15 minutes before we left the garden and walked over. They had the bypass open and the walkthrough to the terrace was open as well (which is closed for the before party)


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

So this will be our first after fireworks DP, for that matter our first dessert party ever this coming November 17.  What time should we plan to arrive at the garden for viewing the show. I don't really want to camp out an hour early for a spot but we don't want to get there at 10 till and realize we're crammed in the back either- thinking maybe 30 min before the show??  The TP crowd calendar has MK at a 4 this day but the hours just changed from 9am-9pm to now close at 11pm so I am sure TP will update the crowds for this day.  Also, do they scan your MB to allow you in the garden for viewing the show? TIA


----------



## kat_lh

TheSouthernBelle said:


> So this will be our first after fireworks DP, for that matter our first dessert party ever this coming November 17.  What time should we plan to arrive at the garden for viewing the show. I don't really want to camp out an hour early for a spot but we don't want to get there at 10 till and realize we're crammed in the back either- thinking maybe 30 min before the show??  The TP crowd calendar has MK at a 4 this day but the hours just changed from 9am-9pm to now close at 11pm so I am sure TP will update the crowds for this day.  Also, do they scan your MB to allow you in the garden for viewing the show? TIA



They check your name off a list and give you a wrist band. You’ll need to show the wrist band to get into the garden. On an double sold out party, we got there 20 minutes before fireworks and got nice spots. I wouldn’t wait until much closer than that though - go by the party levels, not the crowd calendar.


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

kat_lh said:


> They check your name off a list and give you a wrist band. You’ll need to show the wrist band to get into the garden. On an double sold out party, we got there 20 minutes before fireworks and got nice spots. I wouldn’t wait until much closer than that though - go by the party levels, not the crowd calendar.


Thank you this is helpful.  I planned this a surprise for my husband and girls (his bday is the day before and he loves sweets).  

I guess do we go to TT first or the garden? I didn't really think about that.  I need to figure out what I'm gonna tell the family to get them over there without spilling the beans


----------



## elgerber

TheSouthernBelle said:


> Thank you this is helpful.  I planned this a surprise for my husband and girls (his bday is the day before and he loves sweets).
> 
> I guess do we go to TT first or the garden? I didn't really think about that.  I need to figure out what I'm gonna tell the family to get them over there without spilling the beans


You have to go over to the TT to check in and get your wristbands.


----------



## cosmicmommy

I have read-through but didn't see an answer to this question.  When MK closes at 8 PM AND the fireworks are at 8 PM, would the after party make the most sense? I just checked and it's still available for after.  We have the before booked.  I would think after would make more sense since we won't be missing any touring time by doing after, but WOULD miss prime touring time doing before since check-in for before is 6:30?  Also, it says check-in for after party is 7, but we could theoretically still catch a couple rides after we do the first check-in, right?


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

elgerber said:


> You have to go over to the TT to check in and get your wristbands.


Awesome thank you


----------



## jaysmom4285

cosmicmommy said:


> I have read-through but didn't see an answer to this question.  When MK closes at 8 PM AND the fireworks are at 8 PM, would the after party make the most sense? I just checked and it's still available for after.  We have the before booked.  I would think after would make more sense since we won't be missing any touring time by doing after, but WOULD miss prime touring time doing before since check-in for before is 6:30?  Also, it says check-in for after party is 7, but we could theoretically still catch a couple rides after we do the first check-in, right?



You could try to do a couple rides after check in, but it isn't a lot of time, depending on lines for the rides.  And crowds in and around the Hub could impede your progress.  If having as much touring time as possible is a priority for you, it sounds as if the after party would be your best bet.


----------



## cosmicmommy

jaysmom4285 said:


> You could try to do a couple rides after check in, but it isn't a lot of time, depending on lines for the rides.  And crowds in and around the Hub could impede your progress.  If having as much touring time as possible is a priority for you, it sounds as if the after party would be your best bet.


Thank you!  We are doing the dessert party to end a four park hop, so we'd like to get in a couple rides at MK before checking into the party.  It will be a "5" crowd day for MK and the kids were hoping for Splash Mountain and maybe 7 Dwarfs.  We will have the DAS for my middle son, so our plan was to check in to 7 Dwarfs, then go ride Splash and come back to ride 7 Dwarfs.  If we have to check into the party first, THEN go ride 7 Dwarfs, that would be fine by us.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

cosmicmommy said:


> I have read-through but didn't see an answer to this question.  When MK closes at 8 PM AND the fireworks are at 8 PM, would the after party make the most sense? I just checked and it's still available for after.  We have the before booked.  I would think after would make more sense since we won't be missing any touring time by doing after, but WOULD miss prime touring time doing before since check-in for before is 6:30?  Also, it says check-in for after party is 7, but we could theoretically still catch a couple rides after we do the first check-in, right?



FYI, you don’t HAVE to check in at 7pm.  We did the After Party a few weeks ago and were doing other things at the check in time (on purpose).  We finished what we were doing and rolled over to the Tomorrowland Terrace to check in more like 20 mins before show time.  Granted the garden was pretty populated by that point (which I assumed it would be) but one of my personal motivations in booking these things is not wasting too much time waiting around... and for that it worked reasonably well.


----------



## cosmicmommy

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FYI, you don’t HAVE to check in at 7pm.  We did the After Party a few weeks ago and were doing other things at the check in time (on purpose).  We finished what we were doing and rolled over to the Tomorrowland Terrace to check in more like 20 mins before show time.  Granted the garden was pretty populated by that point (which I assumed it would be) but one of my personal motivations in booking these things is not wasting too much time waiting around... and for that it worked reasonably well.


Thank you for letting me know!  We will likely just finish up our plans first then before checking in, especially since doing the after party means we won't have to rush to shovel food in our faces.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

cosmicmommy said:


> Thank you for letting me know!  We will likely just finish up our plans first then before checking in, especially since doing the after party means we won't have to rush to shovel food in our faces.



Yeah, for us it was a trade off.  Arriving later means more people in the garden and likely not your pick of spots, but it frees up time to not just sit there and wait.  But since I’m generally OK being anywhere in the garden (even though my preference is back left rail), I was reasonably OK coming later.  The garden did feel quite full on this night, but when people stood for the show there was a lot more open ground.


----------



## cosmicmommy

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yeah, for us it was a trade off.  Arriving later means more people in the garden and likely not your pick of spots, but it frees up time to not just sit there and wait.  But since I’m generally OK being anywhere in the garden (even though my preference is back left rail), I was reasonably OK coming later.  The garden did feel quite full on this night, but when people stood for the show there was a lot more open ground.


I haven't seen the fireworks in Magic Kingdom in 20 years.  When we went in January 2017, we used that time to hit rides instead of stopping to watch the fireworks.  In fact, we were coming over Chick-a-Pin hill as the first ones exploded.  So really... as long as we get a spot to watch, my kids will be happy.


----------



## melissa723

TheSouthernBelle said:


> Thank you this is helpful.  I planned this a surprise for my husband and girls (his bday is the day before and he loves sweets).
> 
> I guess do we go to TT first or the garden? I didn't really think about that.  I need to figure out what I'm gonna tell the family to get them over there without spilling the beans



We'll be there the same night as you, but we're doing the before party instead! I planned this as a surprise for my mom and daughter, so I guess we had the same idea.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

cosmicmommy said:


> I haven't seen the fireworks in Magic Kingdom in 20 years.  When we went in January 2017, we used that time to hit rides instead of stopping to watch the fireworks.  In fact, we were coming over Chick-a-Pin hill as the first ones exploded.  So really... as long as we get a spot to watch, my kids will be happy.



Oh wow.  I have no idea what it was like 20 years ago, but you’re in for a treat!


----------



## lvloopingbag

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yeah, for us it was a trade off.  Arriving later means more people in the garden and likely not your pick of spots, but it frees up time to not just sit there and wait.  But since I’m generally OK being anywhere in the garden (even though my preference is back left rail), I was reasonably OK coming later.  The garden did feel quite full on this night, but when people stood for the show there was a lot more open ground.



GADisneyDad14, can a short person (5'3) get a good view from the back left rail? Thanks!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

lvloopingbag said:


> GADisneyDad14, can a short person (5'3) get a good view from the back left rail? Thanks!



I’m not a short person so I don’t know if I want to be held responsible if I say yes and I’m wrong!   

Hopefully someone else can chime in with direct experience.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

lvloopingbag said:


> GADisneyDad14, can a short person (5'3) get a good view from the back left rail? Thanks!



I’m almost 5’3”, and I was in the back left of the garden when we attended this event.  I could see perfectly.  When we attended, almost everyone stood up and moved forward.  Those of us on the rail stayed put, had tons of room in front of us (this was before double parties were a thing), and had great views.


----------



## nessagr

We're doing the after party next week, and I'm wondering if anyone doing the after party has stayed in the hub to watch OUAT before going over to the party? OUAT is scheduled for 9:45, so we'd get to the after party about 10 pm. I don't want to arrive late and have everything picked over, but I know my kids will want to see the 2nd show.


----------



## jessicadisneygirl

nessagr said:


> We're doing the after party next week, and I'm wondering if anyone doing the after party has stayed in the hub to watch OUAT before going over to the party? OUAT is scheduled for 9:45, so we'd get to the after party about 10 pm. I don't want to arrive late and have everything picked over, but I know my kids will want to see the 2nd show.


I’d like to know as well! OUAT schedule hasn’t been posted for our date in Dec, but I have the after party so I’m assuming it will end up being after HEA   I would love if you can report your experience if you stay in the garden for OUAT and then go to the dessert party! I’ve also read people suggesting to go over to the party, have some desserts, head back to garden for OUAT then come back over for desserts. I know reviews aren’t amazing for OUAT but we’ve never seen it and I’m sure the kids would hear all the music and wonder what they were missing up on the Terrace.


----------



## Wayland10

Are the dessert parties usually sold out, or is there day-of availability?


----------



## **Courtney**

TheSouthernBelle said:


> Thank you this is helpful.  I planned this a surprise for my husband and girls (his bday is the day before and he loves sweets).
> 
> I guess do we go to TT first or the garden? I didn't really think about that.  I need to figure out what I'm gonna tell the family to get them over there without spilling the beans



Your husband I share a birthday!! We are spending our birthdays and honeymoon is Disney this year and are doing the After Fireworks party on my soon to be Husbands birthday!! Have an amazing time!!


----------



## MKTokyo

Wayland10 said:


> Are the dessert parties usually sold out, or is there day-of availability?


This one typically sells out months in advance.

Here's one that usually has last-minute availability: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/fantasmic-dessert-vip-viewing/


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

**Courtney** said:


> Your husband I share a birthday!! We are spending our birthdays and honeymoon is Disney this year and are doing the After Fireworks party on my soon to be Husbands birthday!! Have an amazing time!!


Very cool, we'll be in AK on his day! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Wayland10 said:


> Are the dessert parties usually sold out, or is there day-of availability?


This time of year, with HEA only offered a few nights a week, I’d be surprised if there is any day of availability (or availability even a month or 2 out). During the summer months it’s easier to find “last minute” but I still wouldn’t count on day of booking.


----------



## kat_lh

@jessicadisneygirl and @nessagr there’s no problem with going to the party and then leaving to watch OUAT and coming back to the party


----------



## kat_lh

lvloopingbag said:


> GADisneyDad14, can a short person (5'3) get a good view from the back left rail? Thanks!



I’m 5’1” and had no issues seeing from the back center. My very tiny 10 year old was blocked a little bit but she didn’t complain.


----------



## **Courtney**

TheSouthernBelle said:


> Very cool, we'll be in AK on his day! Congrats and enjoy!!


 Animal Kingdom for us too! Maybe our paths will cross!


----------



## Lucys dad

We did the Dessert Party 2 weeks ago with the garden plaza viewing. First time since 2012 and first time at the garden plaza viewing area. On the plus side, the viewing area is really good, much better than the view from the actual terrace in my opinion. On the down side, the actual dessert party element has gone completely down hill. Our area was a complete zoo with tables jammed in and massive cues for food. Really awful, we left to the viewing area after 20 minutes. Very poor


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Wayland10 said:


> Are the dessert parties usually sold out, or is there day-of availability?



It depends on which party.

Tomorrowland Terrace (seated) Party - small capacity, tends to sell out, can be tougher to find spots once it sells out, I'd rate same day as possible but low probability.

Plaza Garden Viewing - Before Party - High capacity, doesn't sell out all that often except for the Sept-Dec party season where you have MNSSHP & MVMCP on the schedule creating a supply/demand imbalance for HEA/regular park nights. 

Plaza Garden Viewing - After Party - Just introduced a few months ago but the only reported sell outs have been now during the height of party season.  Not very crowded parties reported over the summer (note, it was still new).

Same day is going to be much easier for the Plaza Garden versions, generally speaking (except for the height of party season and other major holidays).


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

Lucys dad said:


> We did the Dessert Party 2 weeks ago with the garden plaza viewing. First time since 2012 and first time at the garden plaza viewing area. On the plus side, the viewing area is really good, much better than the view from the actual terrace in my opinion. On the down side, the actual dessert party element has gone completely down hill. Our area was a complete zoo with tables jammed in and massive cues for food. Really awful, we left to the viewing area after 20 minutes. Very poor



We had that experience last March.  Many of the desserts looked picked over and weren't being replenished.  I took pictures to send to guest services and actually had a conversation with the manager at Hollywood Studios Dessert party a few days later and after I showed her the photos, she was appalled.  We've been to many dessert parties over the years and LOVE the Plaza Garden View, so we're going to give it another go in February.  I actually felt bad for the CMs serving as people kept asking for more food and they had no more trays to bring out.  I have to say it was the most crowded party I'd ever been to.  (We go once a year).  It sounds as though things had improved, I haven't read any recent poor reviews for at least 6 months until yours popped up.  I'm hoping it doesn't become a trend!


----------



## kylenne

We are at the Before party right now. Partner and I were silly and ate at CRT right before so only nibbled a couple of things before heading outside to the Plaza Garden. Cheeseburger egg rolls were surprisingly tasty! As per @GADisneyDad14 we are hanging out at the left back rail. The hub already looks insane. There’s only a few others out here in the garden with us, most folks are still inside. Before party looks like a sellout, not sure about After.


----------



## llane

Silly question. Left side as you’re facing the castle?


----------



## kylenne

llane said:


> Silly question. Left side as you’re facing the castle?



Yes. We are at the back railing near the leftmost corner as you face the castle. It’s a wonderful view.


----------



## kylenne

Also not sure if this was previously reported but cast are almost patrolling the area checking for wristbands. We’ve seen no less than four groups of people who snuck in get kicked out. I admit to a certain amount of schadenfreude, if only because it’s rare to see people who try to cheat the system get caught and not get away with it. It’s not right or fair to the people who have paid so I am glad to see CMs politely but firmly enforcing the rules.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

kylenne said:


> Also not sure if this was previously reported but cast are almost patrolling the area checking for wristbands. We’ve seen no less than four groups of people who snuck in get kicked out. I admit to a certain amount of schadenfreude, if only because it’s rare to see people who try to cheat the system get caught and not get away with it. It’s not right or fair to the people who have paid so I am glad to see CMs politely but firmly enforcing the rules.



Yeah, when we did the After Party back in Sept there was what I'll call a relatively serious level of patrolling in the garden.  Managers, security, CMs.... definitely several rounds subtly checking for wrist-bands.   I was happy to see this at the time and glad to see another report of it happening.


----------



## Amy11401

We did the after fireworks dessert  party on Monday October 15.  Magic Kingdom was packed that night.  We even had to wait to ride the people mover that evening before we went to the garden that evening.  We checked in alittle over a half hour before the fireworks.  We were towards the back of the garden on the left side but not right on the back rail.  We had room to spread out and our son was able to dance around etc.  It was super crowded in the hub.  We had a good view.  I did have to hold my 5 year old son on my hip eventually so he could see a bit better.  The actual dessert party after the fireworks was not that crowded.  I saw plenty of empty tables....I wish we had asked to be seated on the edge because I noticed you could see OUAT from there.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

kylenne said:


> Also not sure if this was previously reported but cast are almost patrolling the area checking for wristbands. We’ve seen no less than four groups of people who snuck in get kicked out. I admit to a certain amount of schadenfreude, if only because it’s rare to see people who try to cheat the system get caught and not get away with it. It’s not right or fair to the people who have paid so I am glad to see CMs politely but firmly enforcing the rules.


Gotta love me some good Schadenfreude!  Lol!  I always feel a bit guilty and terribly smug when people get their "Just desserts", especially at a dessert party!


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

And on another note about rule breakers, it used to make me crazy when we went to either MNSSHP or to MVMCP and even though day guests were not allowed on rides, they DID hang out for the parade and try and catch the fireworks.  I was so happy when they really began to police the area and route people out to the gate.  I've seen people try to duck in bathrooms and stores to not get caught.  It's just nuts, they think it's victimless and that they're hurting Disney, but darn it's just one more person in the way!!!
(Thanks for listening! Lol)


----------



## hunter1722

Does the dessert party block you from getting a fastpass for that hour like other table service reservations?


----------



## llane

kylenne said:


> Yes. We are at the back railing near the leftmost corner as you face the castle. It’s a wonderful view.



Thanks


----------



## GADisneyDad14

hunter1722 said:


> Does the dessert party block you from getting a fastpass for that hour like other table service reservations?



No it doesn’t ‘block’ you from making FPs during party time.  No dining reservation ‘blocks’ you from making FPs - it will give you a notice that you have an overlapping dining reservation time (as a courtesy), but it doesn’t prevent you from booking the FP.


----------



## hunter1722

GADisneyDad14 said:


> No it doesn’t ‘block’ you from making FPs during party time.  No dining reservation ‘blocks’ you from making FPs - it will give you a notice that you have an overlapping dining reservation time (as a courtesy), but it doesn’t prevent you from booking the FP.


Thanks!


----------



## abwdreaming

Is this really true?
I have heard the MVMCParty can be so crowded that its best to purchase the dessert party to comfortably watch the fireworks. I thought the MVMCP had a limited number of people so viewing the Parade and Fireworks would be easier to view than on a NonParty night.


----------



## kylenne

Well after last night’s experience, I can definitely recommend the Before party during MNSSHP/MVMCP season. I’m glad I didn’t freak out and cancel due to the After parties being announced. It was a full house for the show but the garden was by no means uncomfortable and there was room enough for all. The hub crowds were absolutely obscene. We ended up sticking around for Once Upon a Time and letting the crowd thin out before exiting and catching the monorail back to the Poly.

For HEA first timers it was well worth it and I would definitely do it again. Partner is 5’2” and had no issues seeing—that back railing is really where it’s at! Like I said, we were still full from CRT dinner so only had a few nibbles but I thought the savory options were decent and I did like the couple of sweets I had, the S’mores and the cheesecake bite. They weren’t mind blowing but they were fine. Really this is for the spot and imo you can’t put a price on that for the crowds that were at MK last night.


----------



## DavidNYC

How have the crowds been in the Garden during non-MNSSHP nights?   We're doing the after party while the Xmas parties are going on and I know it's packed since HEA is only 2-3 nights a week.  I know when the parties started the crowds weren't so bad but wondering now that we're a few months in and in the first party season with the after party in effect.


----------



## B. Shoe

kylenne said:


> Well after last night’s experience, I can definitely recommend the Before party during MNSSHP/MVMCP season. I’m glad I didn’t freak out and cancel due to the After parties being announced. It was a full house for the show but the garden was by no means uncomfortable and there was room enough for all. The hub crowds were absolutely obscene. We ended up sticking around for Once Upon a Time and letting the crowd thin out before exiting and catching the monorail back to the Poly.
> 
> For HEA first timers it was well worth it and I would definitely do it again. Partner is 5’2” and had no issues seeing—that back railing is really where it’s at! Like I said, we were still full from CRT dinner so only had a few nibbles but I thought the savory options were decent and I did like the couple of sweets I had, the S’mores and the cheesecake bite. They weren’t mind blowing but they were fine. Really this is for the spot and imo you can’t put a price on that for the crowds that were at MK last night.



You and I were at the same party on Monday. AND it as worth every penny. The hub was JAM PACKED, and sitting back against the rail was the best. It was a full garden, but there was room to move and comfortably walk around. And from what I could find, the party was sold out. I’m confused by anyone who feels like it’s being in a sardine can in there, even with both parties, compared to the alternative. We stuck around for OUAT, also! My daughter took advantage of the open garden to work on her dance moves.

There was one father who wanted to put his young child on his shoulders just as HEA started. The kid was maybe 6-7, and too short to see with those in front of him. His wife told him no, so we made room along the rail to let him step back a few extra feet to hold his son at his side, and it worked out perfectly. Young kid gets to see HEA, no one gets the side eye and everyone wins. Team work and kindness goes a long, long way around here.


----------



## jaysmom4285

DavidNYC said:


> How have the crowds been in the Garden during non-MNSSHP nights?   We're doing the after party while the Xmas parties are going on and I know it's packed since HEA is only 2-3 nights a week.  I know when the parties started the crowds weren't so bad but wondering now that we're a few months in and in the first party season with the after party in effect.



It sounds as if Kylenne, the poster just above you, went on a non-MNSSHP night, if I read her post correctly.   She indicated that there were a lot of people in the reserved area but that it wasn't crowded and that there was some space for all.


----------



## kylenne

B. Shoe said:


> You and I were at the same party on Monday. AND it as worth every penny. The hub was JAM PACKED, and sitting back against the rail was the best. It was a full garden, but there was room to move and comfortably walk around. And from what I could find, the party was sold out. I’m confused by anyone who feels like it’s being in a sardine can in there, even with both parties, compared to the alternative. We stuck around for OUAT, also! My daughter took advantage of the open garden to work on her dance moves.
> 
> There was one father who wanted to put his young child on his shoulders just as HEA started. The kid was maybe 6-7, and too short to see with those in front of him. His wife told him no, so we made room along the rail to let him step back a few extra feet to hold his son at his side, and it worked out perfectly. Young kid gets to see HEA, no one gets the side eye and everyone wins. Team work and kindness goes a long, long way around here.



Wow, that’s a trip! If you saw a tall African American lady with long braids and a much shorter and paler lady hugging an Oswald plush, that was us!


----------



## Lucys dad

ConnecticutNonna said:


> We had that experience last March.  Many of the desserts looked picked over and weren't being replenished.  I took pictures to send to guest services and actually had a conversation with the manager at Hollywood Studios Dessert party a few days later and after I showed her the photos, she was appalled.  We've been to many dessert parties over the years and LOVE the Plaza Garden View, so we're going to give it another go in February.  I actually felt bad for the CMs serving as people kept asking for more food and they had no more trays to bring out.  I have to say it was the most crowded party I'd ever been to.  (We genogo once a year).  It sounds as though things had improved, I haven't read any recent poor reviews for at least 6 months until yours popped up.  I'm hoping it doesn't become a trend!


There is no chance I would return. Far to many seats and tables have been jammed into the area. Pure greed on the party of Disney.

I went to the Star Wars one a few days later at Hollywood and it was superb. The complete opposite of the MK one.


----------



## kylenne

jaysmom4285 said:


> It sounds as if Kylenne, the poster just above you, went on a non-MNSSHP night, if I read her post correctly.   She indicated that there were a lot of people in the reserved area but that it wasn't crowded and that there was some space for all.



Thats correct. @DavidNYC , Monday was a non-party night so crowds out in the hub were nightmarish and that’s no exaggeration. But in the garden itself it wasn’t bad at all even with both parties sold out. Especially compared to the alternative. People who came outside closer to showtime still had space and opportunity to find a spot. And there’s really not a bad view in the garden imo.


----------



## DavidNYC

kylenne said:


> Thats correct. @DavidNYC , Monday was a non-party night so crowds out in the hub were nightmarish and that’s no exaggeration. But in the garden itself it wasn’t bad at all even with both parties sold out. Especially compared to the alternative. People who came outside closer to showtime still had space and opportunity to find a spot. And there’s really not a bad view in the garden imo.



Good to know!  One of the main things that got me trying a party for the first time this year is my experience there last November.  An hour before fireworks the hub was already shoulder to shoulder.  It was horrible (and I have two 9-year olds).  I'd always wanted to do a dessert party so I figured this was the best time to do it!  We booked it right before the announced the after parties and we swtiched from before to after.  Was just afraid once the parties started selling out that it would be more shoulder to shoulder in there too but sounds like you at least have enough space that you should be able to find a spot with a good view (will hopefully get there early enough for the back rail!)


----------



## peanut520

So I just change my 12/19 before FDP to the after FDP since we are planning to stay for the EMH and I had a couple of questions.
1. What is the optimal time to arrive?  The show starts at 9 and I was told the check in is at 8. I want to figure the latest fp (i was able to grab sdmt for 7:55pm). 
2.  How do we get back to Tomorrowland terrace after the show?  We’ve been during Xmas and the crowds are insane for the fireworks. Do we get escorted back?  How do they manage the crowds dispersing?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

abwdreaming said:


> Is this really true?
> I have heard the MVMCParty can be so crowded that its best to purchase the dessert party to comfortably watch the fireworks. I thought the MVMCP had a limited number of people so viewing the Parade and Fireworks would be easier to view than on a NonParty night.



Very subjective comment but I find MVMCP crowds annoying in the Hub.  With the castle lighting, parade, shows, fireworks... it's just always kind of crowded around the hub much of the night.  Not HEA crowded... but crowded none-the-less.  

I personally view the dessert parties during MNSSHP and MVMCP as more splurges than a 'needed' crowd-avoidance strategy.  They can be nice to do and a chance to sit/relax... but they also take away party time too.  I tend to think they are not worth it on party nights... but I also just did one again on a MNSSHP night a few weeks ago so I kind of talk out of both sides of my mouth on the topic!


----------



## Brocktoon

I'm down here now, and probably don't have a ton of time to post be we attended the 'before' party garden viewing last night (10/24).  I'm assuming it was sold out, but the reserved area did not feel too crowded ... plenty of room along the back left area but you did have to have make sure the pole with the Mickey pumpkin wasn't in your way.  the Hub area was packed so the party was definitely worth it!

I don't know if this is standard, but we decided the check in early at ~ 7:15.  To our surprise they were already seating party guests and the food was available.  There was a ton of food and very small lines that early.  We already had our fill of food and were ready to to head out to the garden by 8:00PM.  If they continue to open the party at 7:15 or so the 'before' party seems to be the way to go.


----------



## kylenne

Brocktoon said:


> I'm down here now, and probably don't have a ton of time to post be we attended the 'before' party garden viewing last night (10/24).  I'm assuming it was sold out, but the reserved area did not feel too crowded ... plenty of room along the back left area but you did have to have make sure the pole with the Mickey pumpkin wasn't in your way.  the Hub area was packed so the party was definitely worth it!
> 
> I don't know if this is standard, but we decided the check in early at ~ 7:15.  To our surprise they were already seating party guests and the food was available.  There was a ton of food and very small lines that early.  We already had our fill of food and were ready to to head out to the garden by 8:00PM.  If they continue to open the party at 7:15 or so the 'before' party seems to be the way to go.



That’s the time we checked in for the Before party too. We got there a bit early because we were unsure and the CM told us 7:15 was when they were starting.


----------



## GoofyforDisney3

I'm a little confused on checking in for the parties.  Currently, I have the BEFORE party booked on 12/22 and the fireworks that night will be Holiday Wishes at 10:00 pm.  Will they do OUAT also?  I'm confused since they don't seem to have that listed on the regular nights either.  So, with the BEFORE party, what time is check in exactly?  The reservation has the time as 8:30.


----------



## Raven01

GADisneyDad14 said:


> No it doesn’t ‘block’ you from making FPs during party time.  No dining reservation ‘blocks’ you from making FPs - it will give you a notice that you have an overlapping dining reservation time (as a courtesy), but it doesn’t prevent you from booking the FP.



I’ve actually got the Plaza Garden party booked for a December non party night, specifically to have a good spot for HEA.  We are going to check in right at 7:30 (I’m hoping more like 7:15), eat, then head to do a 7DMT FP at 8:10.  Then go to the Plaza for the Fireworks.

That wasn’t my original plan, but I’m not passing up the 7DMT FP.  I’m hoping the walk is doable.

ETA:  Will OUAT be playing in December?  That looks cool!


----------



## kat_lh

peanut520 said:


> So I just change my 12/19 before FDP to the after FDP since we are planning to stay for the EMH and I had a couple of questions.
> 1. What is the optimal time to arrive?  The show starts at 9 and I was told the check in is at 8. I want to figure the latest fp (i was able to grab sdmt for 7:55pm).
> 2.  How do we get back to Tomorrowland terrace after the show?  We’ve been during Xmas and the crowds are insane for the fireworks. Do we get escorted back?  How do they manage the crowds dispersing?


I can’t remember the time we checked in but I think both parties can check in at the same time, just obviously can’t have desserts until after. 

We had no issues getting from the garden to the Terrace during a 9/10 crowd night by just waiting 10 minutes. There was plenty of food and tables still waiting for us so don’t be in any hurry to head over there.


----------



## Restrasz

We probably wouldn’t do the “after fireworks” party again !  The walk back to the terrace after the fireworks ended was just a nightmare! There MUST BE A BETTER WAY !   The desserts were plentiful but for a very short time! By the time we wanted refills, the cheeseburger rolls were gone and desserts already being consolidated and removed. This was still very early in the party! We’ve been to the before party several times and never felt that way.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

Restrasz said:


> We probably wouldn’t do the “after fireworks” party again !  The walk back to the terrace after the fireworks ended was just a nightmare! There MUST BE A BETTER WAY !   The desserts were plentiful but for a very short time! By the time we wanted refills, the cheeseburger rolls were gone and desserts already being consolidated and removed. This was still very early in the party! We’ve been to the before party several times and never felt that way.


That also happened to us at the before (only) party last March, except that we couldn't even get "firsts".  The CMs were upset, there were NOT enough trays of desserts for everyone there.  I took photos, it was bad. 
But, my goal is to have good view of the fireworks, without being up close and personal to 20,000 other people many who did not smell delightful.  We went to the fireworks a few days later without dessert party tickets and the CMs made us all move closer (after staking out a perfect spot an hour in advance) and people were really smashed against each other.  Some of the people near us used neither soap or deodorant, it was really unpleasant.  And of course, there was no escape!


----------



## jessicadisneygirl

Restrasz said:


> We probably wouldn’t do the “after fireworks” party again !  The walk back to the terrace after the fireworks ended was just a nightmare! There MUST BE A BETTER WAY !   The desserts were plentiful but for a very short time! By the time we wanted refills, the cheeseburger rolls were gone and desserts already being consolidated and removed. This was still very early in the party! We’ve been to the before party several times and never felt that way.



YIKES! I have the after party booked for Dec 5, which is a non-party night but not predicted to be off the chain packed by touring plans. I’m on the fence about the party because we have two other days in MK and are just coming to do our 3 FP rides and see fireworks. I am willing to sit in a spot for an hour and wait, but of course the party would be way more comfortable. But if they are packing up food and kicking us out right away I’d rather just cancel and take my chances in the hub. Can you give us an idea of what time you made it over to the party through the crowds and what time they started wrapping it up? Thanks!


----------



## jaysmom4285

I would think that Connecticut Norma's situation was an anomaly.  We did a before party in early April (and we've done them in December)and the food has been plentiful and in good supply until we left for the viewing area about ten minutes before HEA.  Jessicadisneygirl, even if your date isn't an especially crowded one, if it's a non party night at MK in December, the hub will be jam packed beyond tolerance for HEA viewing.  The plaza garden viewing area is a veritable oasis.  I wouldn't worry about food being packed up early.  There have certainly been no widespread reports of that being a problem.  I think ConnecticutNorma just had some bad luck that night.


----------



## kat_lh

jessicadisneygirl said:


> YIKES! I have the after party booked for Dec 5, which is a non-party night but not predicted to be off the chain packed by touring plans. I’m on the fence about the party because we have two other days in MK and are just coming to do our 3 FP rides and see fireworks. I am willing to sit in a spot for an hour and wait, but of course the party would be way more comfortable. But if they are packing up food and kicking us out right away I’d rather just cancel and take my chances in the hub. Can you give us an idea of what time you made it over to the party through the crowds and what time they started wrapping it up? Thanks!



We had the complete opposite experience. We hung out in the garden for a bit after to let crowds die down (the CMs at check in encouraged us to do this) and the food was fresh and plentiful all night and they encouraged us to take snacks with us when we left. 

Now, we did it when there was EMH from 11pm-1am so I have no idea how that played in to it, but it was a wonderful, zero complaint event from us.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

Hi, I agree with @jaysmom4285 about the crowds.  I would probably pay just to have that area of watching, that alone was worth it!!!
I also believe it was an off night.  I have heard only that one other report about not enough food.  Inho, they may have tried to decrease the amount of food that night, and received a LOT of complaints, then went back to their original amount.  People were pretty annoyed.  And the poor CMs kept apologizing.  Some of the main things they ran out of was macarons and chocolate covered strawberries.  There were others, but those were the main ones.  Also they are the desserts I like, so I noticed them.
It was funny, we went to the HS StarWars themed party the next night, and we had eaten maybe 2.5 hours prior at HBD.  I so wished I had eaten nothing because there was a TON of food.  CMs were trying to get us to take some with us.
So, two totally different experiences.  The manager from HS (Lovely lovely woman) said that 2 different caterers handle each of those events.  I just assumed they were handled by Main Street Bakery, and whatever bakery/sweet shop handles HS. 
I'm still willing (and want to) do it again.  I NEVER want to stand in the hub again, ever!  Lol. 
It's funny, because that whole trip we encountered problems, that we had never had any issues with before.  I'm hoping it was all a bad fluke!


----------



## peanut520

Restrasz said:


> We probably wouldn’t do the “after fireworks” party again !  The walk back to the terrace after the fireworks ended was just a nightmare! There MUST BE A BETTER WAY !   The desserts were plentiful but for a very short time! By the time we wanted refills, the cheeseburger rolls were gone and desserts already being consolidated and removed. This was still very early in the party! We’ve been to the before party several times and never felt that way.


This is my worry now I’ve switched from the before party.


----------



## jaysmom4285

peanut520 said:


> This is my worry now I’ve switched from the before party.



Several who have done the after party have said that the CMs encouraged then to wait a little for the crowds to clear and then go to the terrace for the desserts.  Hopefully it was just an off night if the food ran out that quickly, as others haven't reported this.


----------



## Tksolomom

We are going to the after party on December 5 too. I haven’t heard any reports of running out of food before this. I know I will definitely go to guest services if that is the case.


----------



## peanut520

jaysmom4285 said:


> Several who have done the after party have said that the CMs encouraged then to wait a little for the crowds to clear and then go to the terrace for the desserts.  Hopefully it was just an off night if the food ran out that quickly, as others haven't reported this.


Well I didn’t want to stand around for 30 minutes during an EMH night just to ge5 over to Tomorrowland Terrance.


----------



## jaysmom4285

I don't think anyone has said anything about having to wait for a half hour for crowds to clear.  Many guests will leave after HEA, and if you hang tight in the plaza viewing area for just 5-10 minutes, the crowds leaving will thin appreciably, making it easier to get to the terrace.


----------



## Chaitali

I just saw that there was an option for the party after the fireworks.  We're going to be there January 15th, the park closes at 8, and I'm only seeing a party time available for 7pm.  Does anyone know if that means that there is no party offered afterward?  I wasn't sure whether I should keep checking to see if a spot opens up for the party after the 8pm fireworks.  Thanks!


----------



## elgerber

Chaitali said:


> I just saw that there was an option for the party after the fireworks.  We're going to be there January 15th, the park closes at 8, and I'm only seeing a party time available for 7pm.  Does anyone know if that means that there is no party offered afterward?  I wasn't sure whether I should keep checking to see if a spot opens up for the party after the 8pm fireworks.  Thanks!


That is the after party.  Check in is an hour before fireworks time.


----------



## marikujawa

We were at a sold out party and there was no problem getting to the terrace. No need to wait.


----------



## Chaitali

elgerber said:


> That is the after party.  Check in is an hour before fireworks time.


Thanks for the clarification!  I assumed that the party afterward would have a later time.  That makes sense now about the checking in.


----------



## Toulouse

I just booked in to the before party on an EMH night... for May 1.  (In my 180+ window).  Anyone have any experience on EMH nights?  We considered the 'after' party but we want to start with rides immediately after fireworks, doesn't make sense to have EMH and then spend time having dessert.  As far as I'm concerned I'm just happy that we have a special area to go to where we don't have to line up for a long time for a good view... we will be chill for where we actually get to stand, so the before-party and after-party entering at the same time isn't going to worry me.

Start time is 8pm as of right now and EMH set for 9-11 but guessing they move this to 10-midnight and fireworks at 10/party at 9... either way works for us.


----------



## peanut520

jaysmom4285 said:


> I don't think anyone has said anything about having to wait for a half hour for crowds to clear.  Many guests will leave after HEA, and if you hang tight in the plaza viewing area for just 5-10 minutes, the crowds leaving will thin appreciably, making it easier to get to the terrace.


I hope it isn’t 30 minutes but we’ve been a few days before Xmas a few years back and we didn’t move for 5-10 mins after the show then it was still a slow crawl from the hub until we hit Main Street. I’m just doubting my plans.


----------



## Lisa F

Restrasz said:


> We probably wouldn’t do the “after fireworks” party again !  The walk back to the terrace after the fireworks ended was just a nightmare! There MUST BE A BETTER WAY !   The desserts were plentiful but for a very short time! By the time we wanted refills, the cheeseburger rolls were gone and desserts already being consolidated and removed. This was still very early in the party! We’ve been to the before party several times and never felt that way.



If I were you I'd email wdw guest communications email.  this is BEYOND unacceptable.

I know that MOST of us book this thing for the fireworks view, but Disney's take on it is the exact opposite.  If fireworks are canceled they will not issue a refund and they even note that the fireworks are NOT a guaranteed part of this experience... but the food definitely should be.  I'd be asking for a refund if there was no food, and I'm not even really "that type" of a person (most stuff I am understanding and I live with).  If they won't guarantee the fireworks, which admittedly they have control over, the very least they can promise is to control the food for the $69 a person.  I would not just let this go.


----------



## Lisa F

Toulouse said:


> I just booked in to the before party on an EMH night... for May 1.  (In my 180+ window).  Anyone have any experience on EMH nights?  We considered the 'after' party but we want to start with rides immediately after fireworks, doesn't make sense to have EMH and then spend time having dessert.  As far as I'm concerned I'm just happy that we have a special area to go to where we don't have to line up for a long time for a good view... we will be chill for where we actually get to stand, so the before-party and after-party entering at the same time isn't going to worry me.
> 
> Start time is 8pm as of right now and EMH set for 9-11 but guessing they move this to 10-midnight and fireworks at 10/party at 9... either way works for us.



In my experience they do NOT move the fireworks time even if they expand hours.  I kind of expected that to happen for me when I booked the plaza party last year during President's week/Princess Half Marathon Weekend.  The parks were PACKED and hours were extended to midnight or something, but not until the last moment... at the time of booking it was an 8pm HEA with 8pm close time... the previous year it was 9pm fireworks...  but the fireworks stayed at 8 as originally scheduled even with a 3 or 4 hour later closing time (NOT EMH just regular saturday night closing time).  I would plan on the fireworks staying as scheduled.  While they DO request that people re-check the schedule before showing up, it would be a complete logistical nightmare for them to change it and then contact everyone.


----------



## Lisa F

Chaitali said:


> Thanks for the clarification!  I assumed that the party afterward would have a later time.  That makes sense now about the checking in.


you can check in up to an hour before and get a spot for the fireworks, then the food comes after.  some people show up more like 15 minutes before and are fine. check in is 90 minutes before fireworks for the before parties.


----------



## nkereina

Just got back from WDW and we did the After Fireworks Dessert Party last Saturday. Thought I’d share my experience.

It was just DH and I and we checked in around 8:20 and were led over to the grassy viewing area. Mostly everyone was seated and I’d say it was about 90% full. We did find two plots of grass to sit down on, but it got crowded closer to 9pm when HEA started. We could only sit Indian style on the grass and had no room to move to lean back or put our legs out. Once HEA started, most people stood up and rushed to the fence. We were behind the crowd and could still see pretty well, but did have a partially obstructed view of the castle. My advice would be to get to the viewing area early and grab a spot along the front railing. Then you’ll be in the front of the crowd.

Once it was over, we walked up to the Tomorrowland Terrace. We didn't wait for the CM with the sign or for the crowds to clear out, and were the first ones in. Yes, it was a crowded walk and we were walking against the traffic, but we had to walk maybe 50 yards so it was manageable.

The after party only filled maybe half the tables in the upper area of the Terrace, not crowded at all. Clearly the bulk of the people from the viewing area had done the before party. The desserts and apps were good. The ooey gooey toffee cake was a nice touch. We sampled several of the items, but many of the desserts were very sweet so we didn’t eat as much as we planned. We didn't notice any food offerings depleted or not available, everything was as expected. Perhaps this is because we were literally the first ones to walk through the buffet and we only went back once, maybe they had issues near the end of the party? I don't know, but it was not an issue for us.

Overall, I’m glad we did it because it was a very crowded night in the MK and it was wall to wall people everywhere else. I’m not sure it’s worth the price tag and I’m not sure we’d do it again. The benefits for us were having to wait 40 minutes in a spot rather than 60+ and to be able to watch the fireworks with some elbow room, rather than in a hoard of strangers at my sides. Again, not sure that’s worth the $160+ we spent on it but it may be to some people.

Happy to answer any questions!


----------



## Toulouse

Lisa F said:


> In my experience they do NOT move the fireworks time even if they expand hours.  I kind of expected that to happen for me when I booked the plaza party last year during President's week/Princess Half Marathon Weekend.  The parks were PACKED and hours were extended to midnight or something, but not until the last moment... at the time of booking it was an 8pm HEA with 8pm close time... the previous year it was 9pm fireworks...  but the fireworks stayed at 8 as originally scheduled even with a 3 or 4 hour later closing time (NOT EMH just regular saturday night closing time).  I would plan on the fireworks staying as scheduled.  While they DO request that people re-check the schedule before showing up, it would be a complete logistical nightmare for them to change it and then contact everyone.



Thanks so much for this, we will see what happens to the hours but expect the same party/fireworks.  We'll be in the park from 7pm onward that night and it's in the middle of our stay so we'll just go with the flow.  (Sleep in plans apply for the next AM, I remember how long it takes to get back to the resort after evening EMH but it's worth it... haha)


----------



## Thmacs1

We also attended the 10/27 After Party.  We got our wrist bands at 7:30 and made our way over to the garden at 8.  We chose to sit all the way in the back against the fence.  There was plenty of room there right until the show stared. A darling family with little girls entertained us with their tumbling on the grass.  We felt the view from the back was exceptional.   Everyone stood but we could rest against the fence, no obstructions.  First time for us seeing HEA and we loved it.  We waited a hot minute for the crowd to clear, maybe 5.  Made it through the crowd to the terrace not easily but not crazy either. 
We loved the dessert offerings.  I do agree that many are too sweet, but the fruit cheese and egg rolls offset that well. Loved the s'mores action station. Too chilly for ice cream for me but hubby had some.  It really was not crowded at all.  We left after about 35 minutes so 1015 ish???  There was still plenty of everything but they had consolidated the buffet down to 1 side.  Overall we were very happy with the experience.  I hate waiting in crowds so this was a perfect way for us to see the show .


----------



## nkereina

Thmacs1 said:


> We got our wrist bands at 7:30 and made our way over to the garden at 8.



Were they handing them out early? I swore our confirmation for the After Party said we could check-in at 8pm. We didn't end up checking in until about 8:15 anyway, but if we ever do this again, I'd go as early as possible for the best spot.



Thmacs1 said:


> We chose to sit all the way in the back against the fence. There was plenty of room there right until the show stared.



We were there the Saturday prior (10/20) and when we arrived to the area around 8:20, the back fence rail was mostly full. I read here that it was a good spot to watch from, but we couldn't find a place to perch without encroaching on others and being uncomfortably close.


----------



## Thmacs1

We were on our way to Buzz about 7:25 and saw the line up and asked if we could get our wrist bands early.   They began seating Terrace guests and handing out after wrist bands right at 7:30.  We then left, rode Buzz with FP and went to the garden at 8.   We were the only ones in the back until at least 8:30.


----------



## AAhawk

Thmacs1 said:


> We were on our way to Buzz about 7:25 and saw the line up and asked if we could get our wrist bands early.   They began seating Terrace guests and handing out after wrist bands right at 7:30.  We then left, rode Buzz with FP and went to the garden at 8.   We were the only ones in the back until at least 8:30.





Thmacs1 said:


> We also attended the 10/27 After Party.  We got our wrist bands at 7:30 and made our way over to the garden at 8.  We chose to sit all the way in the back against the fence.  There was plenty of room there right until the show stared. A darling family with little girls entertained us with their tumbling on the grass.  We felt the view from the back was exceptional.   Everyone stood but we could rest against the fence, no obstructions.  First time for us seeing HEA and we loved it.  We waited a hot minute for the crowd to clear, maybe 5.  Made it through the crowd to the terrace not easily but not crazy either.
> We loved the dessert offerings.  I do agree that many are too sweet, but the fruit cheese and egg rolls offset that well. Loved the s'mores action station. Too chilly for ice cream for me but hubby had some.  It really was not crowded at all.  We left after about 35 minutes so 1015 ish???  There was still plenty of everything but they had consolidated the buffet down to 1 side.  Overall we were very happy with the experience.  I hate waiting in crowds so this was a perfect way for us to see the show .



Thmacs1

I think we were the darling family with the little girls that sat next to you. Thank you so much for helping us keep our little space!! The girls had a great time and the back row was the way to go. It was nice being able to lean back against the rail and we could prop up the girls on the rail next to us. We stayed in the garden area for the Once upon a time projection show and it was great. The girls kept running and tumbling around as the garden almost completely cleared out. We didn't leave til after 10 and the walk out was much more pleasant than leaving right after the fireworks


----------



## B. Shoe

Experiences from the 10/22 "Before" Party, with the Garden viewing:

(For context: We were at the parks from 10/22-10/26. HEA was only available on 10/22 and 10/24 during our visit.)

We arrived at 7:45PM to check in and receive wristbands. We were escorted to our seats by a cast member and shown the lay of the land. All very well explained, and easy to understand. It was a busy evening, but I never felt cramped or as if we didn't have enough room to be comfortable. We remained at our table for roughly 45 minutes, when DD10 decided she'd had enough snacks. We made our way to the garden at 8:30PM, flashed our wristbands at the Cast Member and was allowed access.

Most people were sitting, of course. We found room along the back rail, near the center where the fence curves back into the garden. There was a opening near that indentation. We had room to comfortably join, but I joking asked the family right next to us, "is it alright if we hang out here with you here on the rail?" They obliged and even made a little extra space for us, and we had a great conversation about our trips as we waited for 9PM. We made some extra space for a father whose young child was having a little trouble seeing, and everyone squeezed in just fine. Since HEA was limited to three of the seven nights that entire week due to MNSSHP, the hub was PACKED. I have nothing personally to go off of for comparison, but common sense told me it was a busy night. Maybe off-holiday season, when the seasonal parties aren't occurring, the hub might be less crowded.

So, to get things in the open, although as always, YMMV...

*No*, you won't have enough room to lay down, sprawling out during HEA. Someone will likely be nearby you, and like anything...you may have to adjust your spot slightly for an optimum view. *Yes*, it will be less crowded than you will experience out in the hub, especially during seasonal party times.
*Yes*, there are a couple of "obstructions" (light poles, etc.) *No*, these really don't hinder your view of anything to the point where it's a true problem.
*Yes*, the desserts are tasty. *No*, it's not gourmet exquisite dessert dining.

Was it worth it to us? *Yes*. Would we do it again? *Probably*. It's a signature event of the park and I'd like to experience it as best as possible. But our trip budgets and expectations about things likely vary. Obviously if you're a family of five, six, etc., the package becomes a considerable cost. Happy Happily Ever After, everyone.


----------



## nkereina

B. Shoe said:


> *Yes*, there are a couple of "obstructions" (light poles, etc.) *No*, these really don't hinder your view of anything to the point where it's a true problem.



Agree with this. We were behind one of the Mickey pumpkins on the light pole but it was only a minor obstruction. Didn't detract from the view or experience.

I have to ask, I know you were along the back rail, but did the people not along the back stand up and rush to the front as HEA started? I was a little surprised by this because I had read prior reports where mostly everyone remained seated on the grass during HEA and were even yelling at the people who were standing. But in my experience, mostly everyone got up and stood. By standing, we were able to shift to the center and stand behind the crowd so we had some elbow room, but might have been nice to sit during it too.


----------



## B. Shoe

nkereina said:


> I have to ask, I know you were along the back rail, but did the people not along the back stand up and rush to the front as HEA started? I was a little surprised by this because I had read prior reports where mostly everyone remained seated on the grass during HEA and were even yelling at the people who were standing. But in my experience, mostly everyone got up and stood. By standing, we were able to shift to the center and stand behind the crowd so we had some elbow room, but might have been nice to sit during it too.



For the 10/22 fireworks, everyone mainly stood where they were seated in waiting. That seemed to be a wave of standing from the front of the garden to the back, and then you saw people shift around slightly. From the back rail, we comfortably had 5-6 feet of open air in front of us. I have also read those reports of where everyone sat, but I never anticipated it as something that would happen for our event. I told our friends on the rail, "No matter what, stay back against the rail. Things will shift a little, but we stay here."

In my one-time experience and opinion, I genuinely think sitting in the garden during the fireworks is probably not a fair expectation of the package. And if it is, opting for the Tomorrowland Terrace seated package is the way to go, instead. Is it possible to sit during HEA in the garden? Probably, and yes, it would be a great luxury. But you also need the rest of the garden crowd to play along, especially those up along the front rail. If they stand up, the rest of the garden does, also. On a busier night where it's likely sold out, I think that's a tough play.


----------



## nkereina

B. Shoe said:


> In my one-time experience and opinion, I genuinely think sitting in the garden during the fireworks is probably not a fair expectation of the package. And if it is, opting for the Tomorrowland Terrace seated package is the way to go, instead. Is it possible to sit during HEA in the garden? Probably, and yes, it would be a great luxury. But you also need the rest of the garden crowd to play along, especially those up along the front rail. If they stand up, the rest of the garden does, also. On a busier night where it's likely sold out, I think that's a tough play.



Agreed, and that had been my expectation all along until I read some reports here that most people remained seated! I never expected to sit on the grass and found it natural for people to stand, so its a head scratcher to me why some people experienced it mostly seated and witnessed people yelling at others who stood up.


----------



## Toulouse

nkereina said:


> I was a little surprised by this because I had read prior reports where mostly everyone remained seated on the grass during HEA and were even yelling at the people who were standing.





Same people who get angry when you stand at a rock concert, surely.  It's 12 minutes long you lazy idiots.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

Can anyone verify if there were Photopass Photographers out after the "after" dessert party?  Would absolutely LOVE to get a photo leaving at 10 pm ish.
TIA


----------



## dedesmith32

ConnecticutNonna said:


> Can anyone verify if there were Photopass Photographers out after the "after" dessert party?  Would absolutely LOVE to get a photo leaving at 10 pm ish.
> TIA



I'd love to know this too!


----------



## nkereina

Toulouse said:


> Same people who get angry when you stand at a rock concert, surely.  It's 12 minutes long you lazy idiots.



LOL... so true! To be clear, the report said that others around them were yelling at the standers, not the person who wrote the report. I'm guessing people come to the area and see everyone plopped down on the ground and assume that's how they're watching the show, and are bummed when people stand.


----------



## TinkSassy

Rain Question - right now the forecast is rain over my party (too early to be sure).  What is the policy on this?  If the fireworks don't happen is there any compensation or just desserts and you are out of luck?


----------



## WaterLinds

The official fine print policy is there is no compensation if there’s a rain cancellation, as you can still get dessert. I have also read accounts of rain delays—so often Florida rain is fleeting, if it happens to hit during HEA they might just shift the show timing a bit to see if it passes.

Fingers crossed it stays dry for you!


----------



## jaysmom4285

ConnecticutNonna said:


> Can anyone verify if there were Photopass Photographers out after the "after" dessert party?  Would absolutely LOVE to get a photo leaving at 10 pm ish.
> TIA



There have been at the couple of parties we've attended, and I believe others have confirmed this.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TinkSassy said:


> Rain Question - right now the forecast is rain over my party (too early to be sure).  What is the policy on this?  If the fireworks don't happen is there any compensation or just desserts and you are out of luck?



Yeah, @WaterLinds pretty much nailed it. 

HEA is almost (99.9%) never flat out cancelled.  They'll run it hours later if needed, but it won't be cancelled baring some really bad set of weather circumstances.  

With the Before/After party viewing in the garden, it's pretty much at your own risk with the weather.  

Granted, if things are flat out horrible, hours and hours of delays, etc, Disney has a decent track record of wanting to make things right with guests so a conversation with guest relations might not be a terrible idea if you are inclined.  

We've sat in the garden in our ponchos and wet bottoms before and just trucked on and tried to laugh about it.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just wanted to say THANK YOU for the abundant recent reviews.  You guys are rock stars... so helpful to see/read the current state of things with all three parties.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

Agreed about what @GADisneyDad14  said,
it's a HUGE help to have a first hand report of any event!
I don't understand how people "do" Disney without being on the Dis!?!
Thanks guys!


----------



## TinkSassy

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yeah, @WaterLinds pretty much nailed it.
> 
> HEA is almost (99.9%) never flat out cancelled.  They'll run it hours later if needed, but it won't be cancelled baring some really bad set of weather circumstances.
> 
> With the Before/After party viewing in the garden, it's pretty much at your own risk with the weather.
> 
> Granted, if things are flat out horrible, hours and hours of delays, etc, Disney has a decent track record of wanting to make things right with guests so a conversation with guest relations might not be a terrible idea if you are inclined.
> 
> We've sat in the garden in our ponchos and wet bottoms before and just trucked on and tried to laugh about it.


Thanks!  I’ve actually had fireworks cancelled on two trips but this is my first party and poncho is already packed so fingers crossed


----------



## qwerty2k

Did this recently (late last week can’t remember the day off hand) and was a bit of a disappointed to be honest. It was much busier than I had anticipated with the garden view being pretty crowded, maybe due to my expectations reading some reviews that said they had room for their kids to run around etc. So maybe my expectations were wrong but I’m not sure it was worth the money as although it was good to get a good spot I didn’t feel that much less crowded than if I were standing outside of it.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

qwerty2k said:


> I didn’t feel that much less crowded than if I were standing outside of it


Wow, that's a disappointment.  Especially since there's quite the upcharge!
I wonder if this has to do with adding after parties...


----------



## Cluelyss

qwerty2k said:


> I’m not sure it was worth the money as although it was good to get a good spot I didn’t feel that much less crowded than if I were standing outside of it.


Just curious if you’ve ever actually stood inside the crowd on Main Street? I only ask because i used to think it didn’t look “that bad” until I did it once. And nope....I’ll skip the show before I ever do that again. The crush of people, pressing in on you from all sides, and if you so much as breathe that centimeter of space is immediately gobbled up by someone else. The garden will NEVER be that bad.


----------



## KateMW

Is this is the same dessert party as the Tomorrowland one during the party? Looking for info on that one but oh so confused!


----------



## B. Shoe

KateMW said:


> Is this is the same dessert party as the Tomorrowland one during the party? Looking for info on that one but oh so confused!



All of the Happily Ever After Dessert Party events begin at Tomorroland Terrace. If you purchase the Plaza Garden Viewing tickets, you’ll make your way to the reserved Garden area for HEA. If you purchase the Tomorrowland Terrace Viewing tickets, you’ll stay at Tomorrowland Terrace for HEA. (There are reserved seats for these tickets)

Tomorrowland Terrace Viewing info: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/tomorrowland-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party/

Plaza Garden Viewing info: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...d-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party-plaza-view/

Hope this helps!


----------



## Raimiette

I am attending the before (garden) party this Sunday and am a bit concerned crowd wise but as long as it's better than the hub mosh pit I'm good lol

I'll do a bit of a review once we get back to the resort.

I anticipate MK will be super busy that day due to Jersey week, veterans day holiday and limited firework days due to the x-mas parties.


----------



## BMAEC

We attended the “before” Garden View party on 11/7.  This was one of only two nights HEA was featured this week due to a cast member party and the Christmas parties beginning. We arrived just after 7:00 expecting to wait until around 7:15 to be allowed in, but we were checked in immediately. I think we were the second group there. The desserts were really good!  Everything I tried I liked. My girls loved the spinach dip/crackers and cheeseburger egg rolls (we didn’t have an official dinner that night). The toffee bread pudding was a big hit with my husband and girls.  They had a s’mores station where a cast member was roasting a marshmallow on a stick and rolling it in chocolate and graham crackers I believe- we didn’t get those. Lots of drinks, plenty of apple cider in plastic champagne glasses. We headed over to the garden view around 8:15. We found a spot along the back rail thanks to the reviews here!  The girls danced around the fake grass, and it didn’t feel crowded - especially compared to the sea of humanity outside the rail!  There was a PhotoPass photographer taking pictures where you hold up a sign that says Happily Ever After Fireworks or something like that. As reported, when the fireworks began, everyone stood and moved up so we happily stayed leaning against the back rail and it was great! My 6 y/o could see perfectly, and my 4 y/o and 2 y/o could stay in the stroller and watch since everyone had moved up. After, the garden cleared out quickly but we stayed to allow the crowds to disperse a bit. We realized that when the cast member removed the reserved rope and took the after party guests back for dessert, none of the non-party park goers realized it was no longer off limits!  So we just stayed in the section and laid down and had the most space we had all day! We stayed for Once Upon a Time show which began at 9:45. We originally chose the before party since our girls are so young and we didn’t want them eating desserts so late. We didn’t intend to stay for OUAT but it was so nice that we did. They loved it. When we left the crowds were much less than they were right after HEA ended. Sitting in that garden area was like being in an oasis and such a welcome break after a very crowded day at the park. I would 100% recommend the dessert Party!  I will say that this is my only experience with HEA so I can’t say how the experience is outside the garden, but we did watch Elsa freeze the castle at 6:15 that night in front of the castle and did not like how crowded it was. My girls couldn’t see at all and kept getting squished. We ended up holding the older girls which was pretty painful for how long it took!  I may have forgotten some details so please let me know if you have any questions! . I’ve learned everything I know about Disney from these boards and now finally have first hand experience to share!


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

@BMAEC 
Great info and great review! 

I'm now second guessing whether we should have chosen the before party.  Our DGS is 4.  Too many choices!


----------



## bigeyedfish

Do they only open the After Party if the Before Party sells out?  I would consider the After Party, but I don’t want to waste park time while it is still open!  TY!


----------



## mom2rtk

bigeyedfish said:


> Do they only open the After Party if the Before Party sells out?  I would consider the After Party, but I don’t want to waste park time while it is still open!  TY!


No. Both should be offered from the get go.


----------



## bigeyedfish

Thanks!  That must mean the After Party is sold out for both of our MK dates.  The only available time is 6:30 pm for 8:00 pm fireworks.


----------



## Dracarys

We planned to do the HEA dessert party on Nov. 4, my birthday! Showed up around 7:45-8 and were seated within 5 minutes (party of 9). Desserts were tasty, everyone enjoyed! Went out to seating area around 8:45 and would have had a good is viewing spot, but the rain moved in and it was pouring for a bit. Being with 4 grandparents and 3 young kids my husband and I decided to head back to the hotel. We he rain let up enough that we caught most of the fireworks from the TTC. Oh well. I’ll try again with our next trip in June to see the HEA show from inside the park. Will do the party again! It worked well for us for the MNSSHP in 2017.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

bigeyedfish said:


> Thanks!  That must mean the After Party is sold out for both of our MK dates.  The only available time is 6:30 pm for 8:00 pm fireworks.



There are two different booking pages for the two different parties:

Before Party - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...d-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party-plaza-view/

After Party - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...owland-terrace-after-fireworks-dessert-party/

FYI!


----------



## bigeyedfish

GADisneyDad14 said:


> There are two different booking pages for the two different parties:
> 
> Before Party - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...d-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party-plaza-view/
> 
> After Party - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...owland-terrace-after-fireworks-dessert-party/
> 
> FYI!



OMGosh, thanks!  I swear I googled it and was not able to find an After Party link.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

bigeyedfish said:


> OMGosh, thanks!  I swear I googled it and was not able to find an After Party link.



Lol, no worries.  This stuff - all these different versions... Disney’s website... etc - is kind of confusing except for those of us who for some reason watch these things closely.


----------



## QueenElinor

Quick question- The web page for the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party describes it this way:

As showtime nears, Cast Members will escort you to *a prime standing area* in the Plaza Garden for priority viewing of the nighttime fireworks spectacular. Then, watch in amazement as the skies ignite and Cinderella Castle glows with enchanting illuminations.​
*Pricing*
Admission is *$84 per adult and $50 per child* (ages 3 to 9) including tax; gratuity not included or required. Separate Magic Kingdom park admission is also required.​
It's the same description they have for the Plaza Garden viewing, except the price tag. But there's reserved seating, no?
I know people make jokes about Disney IT but would they really leave a mistake like that in the description considering seating is the whole reason folks would pay more?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

QueenElinor said:


> Quick question- The web page for the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party describes it this way:
> 
> As showtime nears, Cast Members will escort you to *a prime standing area* in the Plaza Garden for priority viewing of the nighttime fireworks spectacular. Then, watch in amazement as the skies ignite and Cinderella Castle glows with enchanting illuminations.​
> *Pricing*
> Admission is *$84 per adult and $50 per child* (ages 3 to 9) including tax; gratuity not included or required. Separate Magic Kingdom park admission is also required.​
> It's the same description they have for the Plaza Garden viewing, except the price tag. But there's reserved seating, no?
> I know people make jokes about Disney IT but would they really leave a mistake like that in the description considering seating is the whole reason folks would pay more?



Yeah, Disney has had that incorrect wording on the Tomorrowland Terrace version for a few months now, if not longer.  No clue why....  pretty bad though.


----------



## QueenElinor

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yeah, Disney has had that incorrect wording on the Tomorrowland Terrace version for a few months now, if not longer.  No clue why....  pretty bad though.


Thanks for your quick reply- also loved your writeup & pics.  If the set-up is still the same, I think it's a "go" for us.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

QueenElinor said:


> Thanks for your quick reply- also loved your writeup & pics.  If the set-up is still the same, I think it's a "go" for us.



Thanks!

The Tomorrowland Terrace seated version seems to be more or less the same over time, based on reports.  Most tables are up along the railing, with a few a second layer “in” but still with good views. 

The only real downside is the inconsistent visibility of the castle / limited ability to truly see the full projections.  But you can see ‘some’ and for many staying seated in one spot is a plus.  Since the guest count is smaller, it’s a more “intimate” affair than the other party options.

Would love to hear your experience when you get back, if you think about it.


----------



## QueenElinor

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The Tomorrowland Terrace seated version seems to be more or less the same over time, based on reports.  Most tables are up along the railing, with a few a second layer “in” but still with good views.
> 
> The only real downside is the inconsistent visibility of the castle / limited ability to truly see the full projections.  But you can see ‘some’ and for many staying seated in one spot is a plus.  Since the guest count is smaller, it’s a more “intimate” affair than the other party options.
> 
> Would love to hear your experience when you get back, if you think about it.


 Sure! We won't be going until May but I'll be sure to post back as there are a relative dearth of those reports.

I'll just need to get off my feet and my family will want a little break from the crowds. Since we've never seen HEA before, we won't know what we're missing regarding the view. It'll all be completely awesome to us!


----------



## TinkSassy

Review from Wednesday, November 7th.  This was my first HEA dessert party and I booked the Plaza ticket.  I arrived at 7:30 and there was confusion on separate check-in points for Plaza and Terrace so didn't get checked in until 7:50.  They walked me to a table and I went and got food.  Was not overly impressed with the desserts - pretty low quality by WDW standards.  Glad for the ooey gooey toffee pudding as that was a highlight and ate quite a few eggrolls.  HEA started at 9 so I went to get an escort over about 8:30.  I got the last spot against the rail to the left (if I had a family with me we would not have been so lucky).  Booked this time as there were mostly party nights this week so I expected the hub to be ridiculously crowded and IT WAS.  Versus dealing with that I was glad to have what I did.  I had space around me to a degree - was not the crush that the hub would have been.

However, the garden was much fuller than I would have liked for the money.  I watched families struggling to get good viewing for their kids and had to stand ground with a few adults that were late to the game.  That being said - I would probably do this again but only in a very busy time of year.  For that kind of price tag, I want to be able to walk in and have good viewing without camping out and that was not what was provided.  I spoke with others in the area that had done the party before and they said the amount of people was about double what they had been used to.


----------



## DavidNYC

Just did after party last night (Sunday, Nov. 11).   Great move!  Hub was packed!   Following advice here we snagged the back left corner.  Got there about 45 minutes in advance but based on when we saw crowds arrive we probably could have gotten same approximate space 20 minutes later.  I did notice the half where you enter was far more packed than the far end.  Even when they started, we had plenty of room on our side - a good 6 feet space between us and the next closest people in front (the front half of the garden also became more packed than the back half as people followed their instincts and moved closer to the rail - far better to just sit back to get some space).    A bit annoying to find a space that didn't have some sort of pole in the way but didn't really detract too much.

Was actually happy with the food - particularly the Toffee Cake and Ice cream and macarons (or at least after they replenished them when one woman took over half the tray as she put them in a tupperware she brought . . .).   The things like the oreo bites were pretty mundane but there was enough variety to make me happy - it's still overpriced - but was worth it on a night with crowds like that.  Not an every year thing by any means but worth doing for our typical one new splurge we look to do each trip.


----------



## QueenElinor

DavidNYC said:


> Was actually happy with the food - particularly the Toffee Cake and Ice cream and macarons (or at least after they replenished them when *one woman took over half the tray as she put them in a tupperware she brought* . . .).   The things like the oreo bites were pretty mundane but there was enough variety to make me happy - it's still overpriced - but was worth it on a night with crowds like that.  Not an every year thing by any means but worth doing for our typical one new splurge we look to do each trip.


Seriously?! That woman is an embarrassment to her momma!


----------



## pl71

We did the afterparty on Sunday, Nov 11.  We checked in around 750 for 9pm fireworks.  It was a very crowded park day and Christmas parties limited HEA that week.  They escorted us to the plaza which was almost completely empty.  We selected a spot on the back left rail as recommended.  Great view.  The other people already there were almost all along the front rail.

My mom had a scooter and I had my 5 year old son with us.  She backed it up against the rail.  My son ran and spun around the plaza for the first 30 minutes until more people showed up and he played with a couple little girls in the group next to us.  Most people were sitting on the ground and it was nice to be able to sit and use the rail as a backrest.

20 min before the fireworks my son needed to use the bathroom.  The closest bathroom is outside Tomorrowland Terrace, not very far away.  We headed over and I got we to experience the crowds outside our little oasis, it was insane out there!  We managed to get back and saw there were far more people in the plaza on the right than our left side.  It guess the late arrivals didn’t want to walk past everyone already sitting to search for spots.  It was 2 to 3 times more crowded on that side.

Once the fireworks started everyone stood.  We put my son on the scooter ( keys removed) and I stood behind him to hold him there.  My mom was comfortable standing because she could lean on the rail.  We had a perfect view and the group in front of us was at least 10 feet away.

After it ended we went for our desserts.  It was challenging to get the scooter over there because we had to work our way left while most people were heading straight to leave the park.  I walked and stood at the left front of the scooter to briefly block people from the scooters path and that was enough to get it over there.

We requested a table along the rail and were about to watch some of Once upon a time while eating, but it wasnt a great view due to trees.

We liked to food and started with ooey gooey chocolate cake and ice cream and a lot of cookies.  It was good, but after that we didn’t want more sweets so we ate cheese cubes, crackers and egg rolls.  The dining area was never packed and most people didnt stay long.  We enjoyed ourselves and were one of the last two tables to leave.  We headed out at 1015 (HEA had been at 9).  They never ran out of food or pushed us to leave.  They did start to put food away, but it was a slow process.  We could have sat there longer if we wanted.

We loved the experience and would do it again.  My family HATES crowds.  I absolutely could not watch HEA on Main Street.  The desserts were just a nice bonus and it was such a nice way to let the crowds die down as the park emptied.


----------



## AngieInOH

We will be doing the after party in January.  Fireworks and close time are both currently at 8:00.  I'm assuming we will be there at least until 9:00 hopefully the crowds will be gone.  

Will there still be photographers taking pics at that time with the castle?  Hoping to get a little less crowded pic!


----------



## DavidNYC

pl71 said:


> We had a perfect view and the group in front of us was at least 10 feet away.



LOL!  We were that group 10 feet away!   I remember when I stood I tried to make sure I wasn't in front of the scooter and I remember the kids running around playing right next to us.


----------



## pl71

DavidNYC said:


> LOL!  We were that group 10 feet away!   I remember when I stood I tried to make sure I wasn't in front of the scooter and I remember the kids running around playing right next to us.



How thoughtful!  Your group didn’t block our view at all!  That left side was the place to be.


----------



## wmoon

Do you think it would be worth trying to book the plaza gardens dessert party for the 1st of January. I’d rather not spend the extra money as Ive already booked the jingle bell jingle bam one on this trip but I’m thinking it may make watching HEA a far more pleasurable experience or would the gardens area all be rammed? 
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## theostwalts

So just as a follow up, we have BOG dinner at 6:25 and the After party which shows 8:00 pm booked for Saturday, December 01.  WDW is showing HEA at 9:00 pm.  What time should we check in (party of 5) for the party?  If BOG dinner is running near 8:00 do we need to rush it up?  And we check in at Tomorrowland Terrace even though we are eating dessert after the show, right?

Thanks,


----------



## dachsie

theostwalts said:


> So just as a follow up, we have BOG dinner at 6:25 and the After party which shows 8:00 pm booked for Saturday, December 01.  WDW is showing HEA at 9:00 pm.  What time should we check in (party of 5) for the party?  If BOG dinner is running near 8:00 do we need to rush it up?  And we check in at Tomorrowland Terrace even though we are eating dessert after the show, right?
> 
> Thanks,


They start your check in at 8 but if you are a little past that you should be ok but your may not have your perfect spot for the fireworks


----------



## joules12

pl71 said:


> My mom had a scooter and I had my 5 year old son with us.  She backed it up against the rail.  My son ran and spun around the plaza for the first 30 minutes until more people showed up and he played with a couple little girls in the group next to us.  Most people were sitting on the ground and it was nice to be able to sit and use the rail as a backrest.
> 
> We loved the experience and would do it again.  My family HATES crowds.  I absolutely could not watch HEA on Main Street.  The desserts were just a nice bonus and it was such a nice way to let the crowds die down as the park emptied.





DavidNYC said:


> LOL!  We were that group 10 feet away!   I remember when I stood I tried to make sure I wasn't in front of the scooter and I remember the kids running around playing right next to us.



Finally getting back online to post here (trying to avoid real life as long as possible since getting home on Sunday).  HAHA, we were the group with the two little girls, @pl71 !  They had sooo much fun playing with your son and they're still talking about that evening (including playing with him) as one of their favorite parts of the trip.  @DavidNYC -- Your group may be the one that I slipped next to for a few minutes in order to take photos of the chaos down Main Street.  Agreed about the poles (particularly those with wreaths), but my initial hunch was right and I didn't really notice them once the show started.  Prior to the show, I was a bit worried seeing all the equipment for the television filming and was happy to see they got that all move away in plenty of time.

We had a great experience at the party.  In 2017, my husband and I attended HEA the same week between Jersey Week and Thanksgiving week on a non-party night.  We were out in the Hub crowds and it was awful.  We dealt with it, but said there was no way we'd bring our young daughters into that mix this year.  So, we booked the HEA Party -- right before the After Party was announced.  Like many here, we then worried about the increased crowds (and I've been glued to this thread, particularly since party season began).  We were so pleasantly surprised the evening of 11/11, as the dessert party crowds really weren't as bad as we had anticipated (especially in left rail area slice of paradise).  We arrived to check in for the Before Party around 7:00; there were 50 +/- people ahead of us waiting to check in and we were still among the first tables sat.  We appreciated being brought to a table instead of having to find a table on our own (although the Terrace was still empty enough that it wouldn't have mattered at that point).  We had plenty of time to eat; we assumed that we'd need to bring food with us over to Garden in the interest of saving time, but that wasn't the case.  We had set our expectations for the food low, based on what I'd been reading here and elsewhere, but it was fine and we actually enjoyed a few of the items (and we're not a huge fans of Disney food, in general, being spoiled by amazing and diverse restaurants where we live).  After HEA, we hung out in the Garden so that we could let our girls dance off some more energy and let the crowds disperse.  We ended up staying there long enough that it made sense to wait a bit longer to watch Once Upon a Time; we're so glad we did, as none of us had ever seen it and it was so cute.  

Overall, a two thumbs up experience for both of our five-year-old daughters -- and the three adults (my mom was with us) were very satisfied and floating on a sappy Disney high for a long time afterwards.


----------



## chelseabun76

We did the before party with plaza garden viewing on the 10th.  The food was great, we all found more than a few things we really enjoyed and my son loved the sparkling cider and the smores on a stick. lol  And having so much space with nobody elbow to elbow while looking over at the packed hub was outstanding.  And, we were standing right next to my daughters favorite singer at the moment (camila cabello, but it's too bad my girls weren't with us! LOL) so we loved it!!  Definately money well spent for us and I'd recommend it if you are looking for something special that gets you a great fireworks spot without feeling like packed sardines for a long time.


----------



## melissa723

After getting home on Sunday, I'm finally able to post about my Dessert Party experience. We booked the Before party for 11/18, and boy was I glad I did this! MK was packed!!! Not only was it Dapper Days, but I think the Thanksgiving crowds were starting to make their way into the parks. I mean, you know you're in trouble when IASW is showing a 60 minute wait.  Our ticket said that check-in began at 7:30pm, but I wanted to get in line a little early, so we headed over there around 7:15pm. People were already being seated in the dessert area and being shown the buffet, so I'm not really sure what time they actually opened up. Once we were seated we never once felt crowded while getting our plates filled, even with all of the tables in our area being spoken for. We took our time eating, but since we were seated so early we found ourselves being full by about 7:50pm, which is when we decided to walk to the garden area. There were already a few folks in there, but we were able to grab a spot against the rail towards the back left. We sat and relaxed as we watched the massive crowds gathering in the areas all around us. It was then that I realized my money had been well spent! I di notice that a lot of the folks in the garden sat towards the right of the castle, which left a lot more space in the area where we were standing. Enough that everyone in front of us actually sat down to take in the fireworks! We had what I would call a perfect view of the castle...it was perfect. Last year I wasn't able to enjoy HEA because of being one of those poor souls on Main Street, and it left an even worst taste in my mouth given the fact that they had just taken Wishes away. I can now say that HEA has stolen my heart, especially since I was able to see it the way it was meant to be seen. The icing on the cake was my mom's face after it was over. This was my surprise to her for just being the wonderful person she is, and she had tears in her eyes as she was thanking me. I'll definitely be booking this again when we go back next year!


----------



## marylizcat

We have booked the seated Terrace before party. It says 7pm and HEA is shown as 8pm that night. What time should we actually go to the check-in? At 7 or is earlier better? If so, when? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## jaysmom4285

marylizcat said:


> We have booked the seated Terrace before party. It says 7pm and HEA is shown as 8pm that night. What time should we actually go to the check-in? At 7 or is earlier better? If so, when? Thanks for your advice.



I've only done the Plaza Garden parties, but from our experience, they almost always start checking people in for both parties before the official check in time, sometimes as much as half an hour.  Earlier would be better.


----------



## Dav2205

I did the before Plaza dessert party on 19/11.  Booked it because it was my family's only shot at seeing HEA and didn't want to face the fireworks crowds on thanksgiving week.

Was mostly a positive experience.  Check in was seamless, the desserts were nice although I'm a bit boring so my favourite was the ice cream!  I do think they're a bit stingy with the drinks though.  I understand no alcohol (although I understand it less these days at MK) but it's a bit tight to not have any coke products out when you're charging this much.

Plaza viewing space great apart from the dad who still insisted on putting his kid on shoulders even though they'd have a clear view without doing so.  Wasn't a big deal though, one of the benefits of Plaza is its easy to shift around a bit.

Overall its not something I'd do on every trip but if you're looking for the most stress free approach to seeing HEA then I can't think of a better way/


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Great recent reviews, thank you.  After experiencing the crush in the hub the last few times we have seen HEA, I think we are ready to move on to trying the party.


----------



## bigeyedfish

I decided that since this is our first (and likely only) trip that we would make seeing the fireworks a priority.  We booked theAfter Party on 1/29!  Woot!


----------



## mster425

Review of 11/24 Before Party:

This was a 10 PM fireworks night so our check-in time was 8:30.  We walked by the TT desk at around 7:55 and heard a CM telling someone they wouldn't be checking anyone in until 8:30, maybe a few minutes before.  We split up, DH took DS to Tomorrowland Speedway FP and I took DD to PM. Peoplemover had a bit of a wait and broke down a few times so DH beat us there at 8:20 and checked in.  He was able to get wristbands for DD and I too, which was good because by the time she and I got there at 8:32 the line to check in was huge and not moving quickly.

All the food was fresh and refilled often.  We hadn't eaten dinner so I had about 6 cheeseburger eggrolls and some fruit first. I don't recommend this plan but hey it's vacation. All the non-alcoholic drink options were great- POG AND sparkling cider AND coffee.  Winning.

It took me a few plates to find the sticky toffee pudding but that was delightful as always. We used the to-go coffee cups for drinks for all 4 of us but whoever is putting desserts in ziplocs is braver than I am because everything was covered in icing so we left with ziploc empty.

DD decided she wanted real dinner so I put in a mobile order at Casey's and DH grabbed it while the kids and I headed to the garden around 9:20. It was pretty full.  The whole back fence was taken except for one spot that another group had just left so we took that one. There were a lot of people sliding in at this point so I felt a little stressed holding spots for the 40 minutes because my kids would not sit still with me after 3 plates of dessert, go figure. 

The garden wasn't packed full but it was full enough that I would have felt rude moving anywhere. Maybe 12-18 inches to the people in front of us?
In order for the kids to see we had to hold them on our hips the whole time. I got the raw end of that deal with the 55 lb 7 year old.

Oh! One tip we heard from the cast-  you can use the buffet at the lower part for the TT viewing people.  That one was way less crowded.

I think it was a good enough value for what we got but I am not doing it again.  My arms are still sore so I'm just going to wait until everyone's a little taller before we see HEA again.  Thanks for all the advice on this thread!


----------



## Elle23

Anyone here tonight, hello from the back row!


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

QueenElinor said:


> Seriously?! That woman is an embarrassment to her momma!


There were only about a quarter tray of macarons when we went last March and they NEVER replenished them.  I actually took photos, it was the worst dessert party we had ever attended for food.  I truthfully felt bad for the CMs, people were not happy.  Maybe that's what happened...  Maybe another guest wiped them out.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

Elle23 said:


> Anyone here tonight, hello from the back row!


How'd it go???


----------



## QueenElinor

ConnecticutNonna said:


> There were only about a quarter tray of macarons when we went last March and they NEVER replenished them.  I actually took photos, it was the worst dessert party we had ever attended for food.  I truthfully felt bad for the CMs, people were not happy.  Maybe that's what happened...  Maybe another guest wiped them out.


Well, they are tasty, but come on..... I feel as if sometimes people leave their manners behind at WDW because they're in pursuit of the perfect trip, or maximizing the value, or something. No excuse to behave like it's Black Friday at Best Buy, people!!

I'm paying for the dessert party to get away from the crush of the crowds, to find rude behavior iN the dessert party is disappointing. Hopefully, it was just a one-off.


----------



## theostwalts

We did the After Party on Saturday, 12-01-2018.  We had an ADR at BOG for dinner and arrived at the check in about 8:10 pm for a 9:00 HEA.  Check in went smooth.  They had two lists and we told them we were there for the After Party.  They checked us off, gave us wrist bands and escorted us to the Plaza Garden.  There was still plenty of room and the view was great.  Main Street was mobbed since this was a Saturday and one of the few nights for HEA since MVMCP was going on several night of the week.  After the party a cast member came and escorted us through the crowd (the best that she could) back to Tomorrowland Terrace for the desserts.  The food and drinks were plentiful and they did a good job of keeping things stocked up on the night we were there.  I would say the food was good but not outstanding.  The main reason I would do this again would be for the view and ability to enjoy the show without the crowd.  It was nice to relax while the park cleared out some.  We had a chance to catch a few rides after since the park was open until 11:00 that night.  Overall we were satisfied with the experience.


----------



## Lisa F

QueenElinor said:


> Well, they are tasty, but come on..... I feel as if sometimes people leave their manners behind at WDW because they're in pursuit of the perfect trip, or maximizing the value, or something. No excuse to behave like it's Black Friday at Best Buy, people!!
> 
> I'm paying for the dessert party to get away from the crush of the crowds, to find rude behavior iN the dessert party is disappointing. Hopefully, it was just a one-off.



There was the report of a party where they ran out of food a while ago.  Honestly for what this thing costs, they should not blame the guests for taking too much food - they need to have enough food to replenish for the entire party.  I remember that report and it really did seem like a mess up on Disney's.  Unless guests are taking entire multiple trays of food, taking a ziploc container or two home should not impact supply at the entire party.  Sounds like more of a miscalculation on Disney's part.  The difference between people feeling like there is enough at the party and not is WAY more than a half of a tray of macarons... they should have way more than that available as extra.

There is always going to be rude behavior by others, the question is whether it impacts you.  Getting out of the crowds lessens the impact on you but people are people.  I just ignore weird stuff I see.  Disney should plan for this reality when they are charging $70 for $15 worth of desserts... there is room in the budget to have another tray or two of macarons in the back in case people are doing this OR making containers/taking items to go against the rules.  The stuff that packs well/travels well that people would be inclined to take is probably also the easiest to have extras of (things like the cheeseburger egg rolls not so much).   It is probably better customer relations to have another $0.50 per guest worth of macarons ready to go if people are taking them with them.


----------



## Elle23

ConnecticutNonna said:


> How'd it go???



It was fine. We did the after party. I’m not sure I would do the after party again because by that time we were just ready to go. I think between the 3 of us, we ate about $5 worth of food, if that. That’s not Disney’s fault though. No complaints on the offerings.

The fireworks viewing area was pretty full, but we still had room to sit around before it started and stretch out. I am very glad we had the reserved area because it was a very crowded night.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

@Elle23
That's funny you said that about the after party...  We originally planned the after party, and the more I thought about it, the more I believed it would be a bad move with a 4 y/o.  So, I called and luckily, they were able to switch me to the before party.  I'm not a big eater at night before bed and the 4 y/o definitely would be tired, and it just sounded like I might want to hightail it back to our resort.  Thanks for your input!


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

Did the after party tonight. We usually do the Plaza View before party, but it was sold out a long time ago so I had to book this one. MK was PACKED tonight.. at least in my opinion. I’m used to late April or late October, which is busy but not chaos like tonight. Garden was a little busier than I’ve seen in my previous trips, we still had a pretty good view along the back rail. 

However, about 4 minutes into the show a group of teenagers JUMPED both fences from the walkway that the CMs keep clear during the show. I’m still trying to figure out how the CMs missed 3 people jumping 2 fences. Of course they stood right in front of us. I’m still pissed about it. I told one of the CMs at the Terrace and all I got was “Really? I’m sorry”


----------



## JeninTexas

Oh wow, @AllThingsMickey4! I'm sorry that happened to you. I would have been upset too. It seems like the CMs could have/should have done a much better job at keeping things like this from happening.


----------



## dachsie

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Did the after party tonight. We usually do the Plaza View before party, but it was sold out a long time ago so I had to book this one. MK was PACKED tonight.. at least in my opinion. I’m used to late April or late October, which is busy but not chaos like tonight. Garden was a little busier than I’ve seen in my previous trips, we still had a pretty good view along the back rail.
> 
> However, about 4 minutes into the show a group of teenagers JUMPED both fences from the walkway that the CMs keep clear during the show. I’m still trying to figure out how the CMs missed 3 people jumping 2 fences. Of course they stood right in front of us. I’m still pissed about it. I told one of the CMs at the Terrace and all I got was “Really? I’m sorry”


Oh heck no!  I would have gone to get a CM immediately and got them booted


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

dachsie said:


> Oh heck no!  I would have gone to get a CM immediately and got them booted



I wish it was that easy. Unfortunately we were all the way in the furthest corner of the garden and I was afraid if I left to maneuver my way through the crowd to get a CM I would lose my spot, not to mention miss most of the show. Just disappointing that all 3 CMs in that walkway somehow completely missed it


----------



## Elle23

ConnecticutNonna said:


> @Elle23
> That's funny you said that about the after party...  We originally planned the after party, and the more I thought about it, the more I believed it would be a bad move with a 4 y/o.  So, I called and luckily, they were able to switch me to the before party.  I'm not a big eater at night before bed and the 4 y/o definitely would be tired, and it just sounded like I might want to hightail it back to our resort.  Thanks for your input!



Glad you were able to switch it!

I had originally booked the before party, but we had a 5:30 CRT reservation and I figured we would still be full from dinner.

If I had known how skimpy the portions were at CRT, I would have kept the before party!


----------



## LMO429

ConnecticutNonna said:


> @Elle23
> That's funny you said that about the after party...  We originally planned the after party, and the more I thought about it, the more I believed it would be a bad move with a 4 y/o.  So, I called and luckily, they were able to switch me to the before party.  I'm not a big eater at night before bed and the 4 y/o definitely would be tired, and it just sounded like I might want to hightail it back to our resort.  Thanks for your input!



We did the After Party with a 3 and 4 year old and I am glad I did.  It was far better to have the desserts after we did not feel rushed and during that time the park was emptying out.  Our kids stayed up with zero problem and one fell asleep in the stroller on the way out.  We always did the before party in the past, but we always felt so so rushed to eat dessert so we can walk over to the garden. This way we got to the garden at 15 minutes before fireworks, watched fireworks had dessert while the park cleared out and had less stress this way.  The line for buses/monorails are insane right after the fireworks to leave right after fireworks is more stressful to deal with all the crowds.  It was far easier to have desserts and leave an empty park with little lines for buses. worse case you kid would sleep in a stroller.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

@LMO429
Your plan was what I originally envisioned.  But we are blessed that we are staying at CR, so no transportation (except shoe leather express) needed.  And we figured we would take our desserts and go find a spot on the lawn to watch from.  I'm just an early to bed person as is DH.  Plus we have the little guy.  I'm thinking, even with a rest period that day we will all be toast!
ETA: Also no stroller!  That ship has sailed, lol!


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

@Elle23
"If I had known how skimpy the portions were at CRT, I would have kept the beforeparty!"
We were a little disappointed in our meal portion last year at CRT as well. (DH LOVES his meals at WDW!)  We have always loved eating in the castle, and for us the princesses were wonderful, but the food, not so much.  We were hoping it was a "one off"...


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

It's getting close to booking for July. We're planning on going July 3rd for the dessert party. I think if we plan on leaving after the fireworks we'll do the after party. 

But, if mk is open late that night (it's a Wed, so maybe PM EMH?) we will do the before party.

Hopefully we'll know about hours before our 180 date.


----------



## Shelbizzles

We (DH &I) attended the garden view Before dessert party yesterday (12/8). I decided to book this because I really wanted a great view of the fireworks and last year due to me getting the times mixed up I ended up pretty much missing the fireworks so I wanted to ensure we had a better view. In my opinion it was a one And done for us.


We arrived pretty early at 6:30 (our check in time was 7:30 and there was two groups already in front of us. They started checking in people around 7ish and at that point the line was decently long. We were shown to our table and given our wristbands and that was it. We kinda felt abandoned and were not sure what to do. We had seen other cast members show people around and stuff. But we just went for it. I didn’t take any pictures but we did enjoy the food. I loved the strawberries and the sparkling apple cider.

Also really enjoyed the savory items (cheeseburger egg rolls w/ special sauce & spinach dip. Yum!) we ate fairly quickly. Relaxed a bit there and then around 8 or so Used the bathroom. The one inside was very busy. So I went to the outside one. Then hubby and I asked a cast member to show us to the viewing area. We were at our spot around 8:15. We picked a spot by the back railing right when you walk in. It was a very nice view. However my only really complaint is that the walkway that was directly behind the viewing area is a walkway that they don’t let people stop and view the fireworks. So cast members are constantly yelling for people to continue walking and not to stop here. Honestly when we first heard them doing that we should have moved. But I guess in my head I just assumed they would close it off for the show and the yelling would stop. However it did not. A cast member started using a loud microphone because people weren’t hearing them telling people to move along. I understand they have to use it and he only used the microphone for about 5 minutes or so. But they continued to yell the entire show because people kept stopping. Which caused the people who were being moved to become extremely rude. I heard many rude things yelled at the cast members and one guy had to have security called on him because he was in the cast members face yelling. It was pretty distracting. However I still enjoyed the food and the view. I would probably do it again if they had a new show or something. But not again for this one



Thanks for all the advice and reviews in this thread


----------



## QueenElinor

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> It's getting close to booking for July. We're planning on going July 3rd for the dessert party. I think if we plan on leaving after the fireworks we'll do the after party.
> 
> But, if mk is open late that night (it's a Wed, so maybe PM EMH?) we will do the before party.
> 
> Hopefully we'll know about hours before our 180 date.


Just be prepared for the hours to change yet again as you get closer, because they often do!
I'm in the 160-ish day range and the day I have the Dessert Party booked is the Saturday of Memorial Day Weekend- but they still have the park closing at 9:00 after the fireworks, which is pretty unlikely, I think!


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

QueenElinor said:


> Just be prepared for the hours to change yet again as you get closer, because they often do!
> I'm in the 160-ish day range and the day I have the Dessert Party booked is the Saturday of Memorial Day Weekend- but they still have the park closing at 9:00 after the fireworks, which is pretty unlikely, I think!


True, but a big part of my decision will come down to whether MK has the pm EMH.  While the actual closing time will most likely change, the EMH dates are usually more reliable.


----------



## QueenElinor

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> True, but a big part of my decision will come down to whether MK has the pm EMH.  While the actual closing time will most likely change, the EMH dates are usually more reliable.


I was hoping that the Wed. EMH would be as late as last year, but (so far) it isn't. Just until 11, last year it was 12. Meh. So I scheduled it for a Saturday that is currently listed as a 9 thinking it'll be a lot later by the time the date rolls around, given the fact that it's Memorial Day weekend. Last year regular park hours were until 1 am. My group is a bunch of night owls (except for me, but I'll make it through the fireworks!) so keeping my fingers crossed.

The whole week is just running shorter hours compared to last year, I hope that does not hold. Good luck!


----------



## Lisa F

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> It's getting close to booking for July. We're planning on going July 3rd for the dessert party. I think if we plan on leaving after the fireworks we'll do the after party.
> 
> But, if mk is open late that night (it's a Wed, so maybe PM EMH?) we will do the before party.
> 
> Hopefully we'll know about hours before our 180 date.


You should know of its EMH but I would not count on knowing hours til much closer to the date. It's December and still waiting for MLK weekend hours.


----------



## Cluelyss

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> It's getting close to booking for July. We're planning on going July 3rd for the dessert party. I think if we plan on leaving after the fireworks we'll do the after party.
> 
> But, if mk is open late that night (it's a Wed, so maybe PM EMH?) we will do the before party.
> 
> Hopefully we'll know about hours before our 180 date.


 Just a heads up that often the dessert parties for July 3 and 4 not load at the 180 mark.  Sometimes they are grayed out, sometimes they say no times available, but rest assured that they always DO load eventually!


----------



## jaysmom4285

Did the before Plaza garden party on the 10th - me, DH, DD and her boyfriend.  Arrived around 7 and check in started at 7:10. DH and her boyfriend were still eating at Cosmic Ray's, and there was no problem with them arriving later than us. We thought the desserts were really good, and we were so early that they were plentiful.  It was quite chilly, so we left and spent some time in the Emporium to warm up.  Entered the garden area around 8:50.  It was quite full, but lots of people were sitting and spreading out, so they took up more space.  There weren't any spots left along the back rail, but we're not fussy about where we stand. If it had been important to us to get a particular spot, obviously we would have gotten there earlier.  It was still much better than being crammed in with the masses in the hub and on main Street, and I consider it a good value just for that reason.


----------



## cosmicmommy

So Disney just extended the hours on our dessert party night.  HEA is at 8 with the park now closing at 11.  We are currently booked for the after party.  Should I switch to the before now?


----------



## G719

cosmicmommy said:


> So Disney just extended the hours on our dessert party night.  HEA is at 8 with the park now closing at 11.  We are currently booked for the after party.  Should I switch to the before now?


There may not be availability to switch. I wouldn't worry about losing time in the park if you keep the after party.  After the fireworks, you can't really get anywhere quickly so you might as well enjoy desserts while waiting form the fireworks crowd to disperse.


----------



## AngieInOH

cosmicmommy said:


> So Disney just extended the hours on our dessert party night.  HEA is at 8 with the park now closing at 11.  We are currently booked for the after party.  Should I switch to the before now?



I was was wondering the same thing!  Our hours just got extended too.


----------



## cosmicmommy

G719 said:


> There may not be availability to switch. I wouldn't worry about losing time in the park if you keep the after party.  After the fireworks, you can't really get anywhere quickly so you might as well enjoy desserts while waiting form the fireworks crowd to disperse.



This is kinda what I was thinking, but I'm torn...


----------



## Starbucks&PixieDust

Did our first before party on 12/10. Would absolutely do it again! Part of our group that did not had horror stories and to be expected because it was pretty busy that night. I am so glad we did the before party due to avoiding the rush of people after fireworks and mostly because we have a 3 year old that knocked out right after the firework show.

Checked in at 7:15pm for 9pm Fireworks and were seated right away. We were done eating by 8pm so headed over to garden area around 8:10pm and got a spot on the back rail. Still plenty of open space. By 8:20 the amount of people had almost doubled but still plenty of good spots. It was a pretty cold night so I had mostly egg rolls and hot coffee to warm up but the desserts were good. You definitely get your moneys worth with the viewing area though. Overall, I'd recommend! No way I'd fight that crazy crowd again.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Well I'm back in on this one. We haven't seen HEA since January and we decided to cancel all ADRs but one, so we can do this. We booked the before party and I'll be glad to post a review after March 3rd!

Now to catch up on this thread and familiarize myself with the "new" party


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

SaintsManiac said:


> Well I'm back in on this one. We haven't seen HEA since January and we decided to cancel all ADRs but one, so we can do this. We booked the before party and I'll be glad to post a review after March 3rd!
> 
> Now to catch up on this thread and familiarize myself with the "new" party



 back!


----------



## marylizcat

If we do the terrace seated party, is there a risk of people standing in front of us when the fireworks start? Or does everybody remain seated?


----------



## shoreward

marylizcat said:


> If we do the terrace seated party, is there a risk of people standing in front of us when the fireworks start? Or does everybody remain seated?


There are tables set up at the railing (mostly for two, a few larger).  If you sit there, there is no room for anyone to stand in front of your table.  Larger tables are in back of the first row, with enough open space to walk around the area.  Unless your table is at a viewing angle and someone squeezes between two tables to get to the railing (which I've never seen), the first row is unobstructed.  I have yet to see anyone blocking another's view - especially at the railing.

Many of the low projections will not be visible, but most projections and fireworks can be seen (as well as Tinkerbell flying overhead).

The tables are reserved, as people are seated.  The earlier you arrive, the better the selection of tables.


----------



## marylizcat

Thank you. That sounds OK then!


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Just a heads up that the July 3rd and 4th dessert parties are available to book!

We are doing the after party on July 3rd!


----------



## mom2shayleeandlogan

shoreward said:


> There are tables set up at the railing (mostly for two, a few larger).  If you sit there, there is no room for anyone to stand in front of your table.  Larger tables are in back of the first row, with enough open space to walk around the area.  Unless your table is at a viewing angle and someone squeezes between two tables to get to the railing (which I've never seen), the first row is unobstructed.  I have yet to see anyone blocking another's view - especially at the railing.
> 
> Many of the low projections will not be visible, but most projections and fireworks can be seen (as well as Tinkerbell flying overhead).
> 
> The tables are reserved, as people are seated.  The earlier you arrive, the better the selection of tables.



What time for terrace seating should we arrive?


----------



## SaintsManiac

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Just a heads up that the July 3rd and 4th dessert parties are available to book!
> 
> We are doing the after party on July 3rd!




Well I certainly hope they aren't sold out when I can book on Jan 5. Our check in day is July 4.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

mom2shayleeandlogan said:


> What time for terrace seating should we arrive?



We were at the Terrace Party on the 26th and arrived about a half an hour earlier. Once we checked in, we were bought to our table.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

This was my view from my iPhone camera (partly zoomed) on 12/26 for the terrace party. We were seated at a table for two by the railing once we arrived at check in (about half an hour before reservation time). It did not seem like it was first come, first serve but assigned tables. We had a great table I thought that had an unobstructed view of the castle. Our table was closer to Tomorrowland and pretty far from the hostess booth. Some tables I noticed had trees and shrubs blocking some of the higher castle views. A table behind us (third row in) was not very pleased with their placement because they felt they couldn’t see very well with the awning hanging over. They were a party of three. Tables of two definitely had the best possibility of getting a nicer table IMO. Food was the same as the ones from the Garden View party I went to in June but we got a little extra present from the CMs in the form of a bag of Ghirardelli squares.


----------



## shoreward

mom2shayleeandlogan said:


> What time for terrace seating should we arrive?
> 
> 
> CookieandOatmeal said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was my view from my iPhone camera (partly zoomed) on 12/26 for the terrace party. We were seated at a table for two by the railing once we arrived at check in (about half an hour before reservation time). It did not seem like it was first come, first serve but assigned tables. I went to in June but we got a little extra present from the CMs in the form of a bag of Ghirardelli squares.
Click to expand...

When I last went in late fall, I arrived about 45 minutes before reservation time, and there were already about 12 people in line ahead of me. The CM who escorted me gave me a choice of table.  At that time, most tables were open.  Some CMs will ask if you have a table preference, while others will just show you to a table.

Besides the seating, the other major difference between the parties is that the Tomorrowland Terrace party guests receive the bag of chocolates as a thank you gift.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

CookieandOatmeal said:


> This was my view from my iPhone camera (partly zoomed) on 12/26 for the terrace party. We were seated at a table for two by the railing once we arrived at check in (about half an hour before reservation time). It did not seem like it was first come, first serve but assigned tables. We had a great table I thought that had an unobstructed view of the castle. Our table was closer to Tomorrowland and pretty far from the hostess booth. Some tables I noticed had trees and shrubs blocking some of the higher castle views. A table behind us (third row in) was not very pleased with their placement because they felt they couldn’t see very well with the awning hanging over. They were a party of three. Tables of two definitely had the best possibility of getting a nicer table IMO. Food was the same as the ones from the Garden View party I went to in June but we got a little extra present from the CMs in the form of a bag of Ghirardelli squares.


And this is why I now always get Plaza Garden View.  We are never a party of 2, lol. Imho, the Terrace view is nowhere near as good as the garden view.


----------



## anneboleyn

Well I did the Dessert Party with Plaza Garden view during my trip in September, and it was amazing. It was so nice to get to relax and spread out and watch the moshpit slowly form on Main St. My life also has never been the same since those cheeseburger eggrolls. 

DD11 and I weren’t planning on returning to Disney until the 50th, but the lure of Free Dining was too strong and before I knew it, I booked us for this September. Now I get to stalk the Dessert Party thread and keep an eye out for September dates to open up! Ahh I do love the sport that is Disney Vacation Planning...makes me feel alive lol


----------



## eagle1992

I'm reading a lot of differing opinion on the terrace view vs. the garden view...we are a party of four...are we destined to be in the second or third row if we book the terrace and just better off booking plaza view? We are booking one of the two for sure...and would love to just be at a table...but if the view is going to leave a bad taste in our mouths I'm starting to think the plaza view would be better...would love to hear from anyone who has done both...

For the record we are doing this April 10th...


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

eagle1992 said:


> I'm reading a lot of differing opinion on the terrace view vs. the garden view...we are a party of four...are we destined to be in the second or third row if we book the terrace and just better off booking plaza view? We are booking one of the two for sure...and would love to just be at a table...but if the view is going to leave a bad taste in our mouths I'm starting to think the plaza view would be better...would love to hear from anyone who has done both...
> 
> For the record we are doing this April 10th...


We've done both, admittedly Terrace was maybe 4 - 5 years ago.  I really like the Garden View ALOT better.  You have a better view all around, imho...


----------



## amiskell28

eagle1992 said:


> I'm reading a lot of differing opinion on the terrace view vs. the garden view...we are a party of four...are we destined to be in the second or third row if we book the terrace and just better off booking plaza view? We are booking one of the two for sure...and would love to just be at a table...but if the view is going to leave a bad taste in our mouths I'm starting to think the plaza view would be better...would love to hear from anyone who has done both...
> 
> For the record we are doing this April 10th...



Everything I've read says to do the plaza for the view, terrace if you want/need a table. We're doing Plaza.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just checking in with a report from the 12/30 early show (6:30pm) special fireworks and the Plaza Garden Viewing dessert party.  I did this same party/time in 2017 as well and jumped on the opportunity when reservations opened this year, which was at 180 days out if my memory is correct.

For those that don't know, they do a special fireworks show at MK on 12/30 & 12/31, 6:30pm and 11:50pm.  It's the same "Fantasy in the Sky" fireworks show with a new years countdown at the end for all four shows.  My kids are younger, so the 6:30pm show works perfectly for us.

There are Plaza Garden and Tomorrowland Terrace dessert parties for all four shows.  There was no After Party offered for any show.

Check-in time for the 6:30pm dessert party was the standard 1.5 hours pre-show, so 5pm.  I don't like to show up early or even on time for the Plaza Garden party, but the MK was pretty darn crowded and we found ourselves wanting to go ahead and relax for a bit.  We arrived at 4:56pm, at which point they had already seated folks in 100% of the "middle" tier of the Tomorrowland Terrace and maybe 10-15% of the upper terrace. Always amazes me how many people show up so early.

Check-in was uneventful and we were quickly given a tour of the offerings, then escorted to our table.  We were a party of two and had this primo "corner" spot... like we were in trouble of something.  



Food/beverage offerings were the standard MK dessert party items.  My opinion of the current state of the food/dessert offerings at the MK dessert parties is a bit negative, but we've also done these things on/off for a few years now so familiarity has bred contempt to some extent - someone doing the dessert party for the first time, or not having done one in awhile, may very well fully enjoy the offerings.

But I was a bit bummed they didn't have anything specially themed for new years.  Heck, the chocolate covered strawberries had the Happily Ever After logo on them.  Not that the party on 12/30 and 12/31 costs any more, just thought it'd be nice to maybe have 'something' for the occasion. 

Anyways... I don't 'really' do these for the food anyway... for me it's all about the convenience of the view.   We headed over to the garden at 5:19pm (reminder, 6:30pm showtime).  Situation in the garden at that moment.  Sorry for the edits - I don't like to post pics of strangers.



You see two security guards in the pic above.  From what I saw, security was very visible and active in the garden all night.  Lots of eyeballs from security and CMs on wristbands.  This was good to see.

I settled in to my personal favorite spot - back rail, towards the left (if facing the castle).  View at 5:20pm while sitting.


We relaxed, played some rock-paper-scissors, chatted with some neighbors, etc, etc.

A Frozen Holiday Wish was at 6pm, so a nice pre-show for the fireworks.  This was the scene at 5:55pm below.  Pics don't really tell you how the garden feels as crowds build in.  To me, these pics 'look' worse than it felt.  Outside the garden at this point is jam packed... everyone in the garden is mostly sitting and enjoying themselves.  I was surprised to see so much green left.  It didn't change much from here until showtime.  There were materially more people in the garden last time we did this party (After Party back in Oct), almost to the point of being too much.  This evening was downright pleasant from my perspective.




The Plaza Garden is a bit too far to fully appreciate the stage portion of A Frozen Holiday Wish, but it's good enough for me and they play the audio throughout the Hub.   Everyone pretty much stood for the show, you couldn't really stay seated and see much of anything.



I didn't get a chance to visit MK for any of the holiday festivities this year, so better late than never!   Pic is 6:12pm.



After A Frozen Holiday Wish, they turn the music up/turn the dance lights on and the MK becomes a New Years party.  I love classic MK of course, but I also love when they do unique/fun things on 12/30 & 12/31... great music, great vibe.  It's just plain fun.  Having the garden for my son to do a little dancing/get out the wiggles was great.

Like clockwork, I had the "daddy, I have to go" notice around 6:18pm.  That's 12 minutes before fireworks, mind you.  Wow, that trek 100 feet back to the Tomorrowland Terrace bathrooms was epic... but we made it.  If you have little ones that may not be able to hold it for longer waits like waiting for fireworks, having the garden as a reserved spot with pretty easy access to the bathroom is a real benefit.

So for fireworks time, everyone stood again, but that was OK.

From here on out, I was living my best back row life.  















So TLDR.....
Overall experience - A-
Food/beverage - C+/B-
Event vibe in the Tomorrowland Terrace - C
Convenience - A+
View - A+
Length of the show - C; HEA at a solid 18 minutes leaves these shorter shows like Fantasy in the Sky (10 mins) feeling light

Happy to answer any questions!  Thanks for reading.


----------



## amiskell28

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I settled in to my personal favorite spot - back rail, towards the left (if facing the garden).



Thank you! I've read this alot... back left of the plaza. Can I assume that means as you are facing the castle, correct? Doing the After Party on 2/6 - first time ever seeing any fireworks at WDW!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

amiskell28 said:


> Thank you! I've read this alot... back left of the plaza. Can I assume that means as you are facing the castle, correct? Doing the After Party on 2/6 - first time ever seeing any fireworks at WDW!



Yes - THANK YOU, I meant castle above... not garden.  I will go edit that.  

Back, left (if facing the castle).

Hope you have a good experience - come back and let us know how it goes, if you think about it.  Always good to hear fresh perspectives/experiences.


----------



## amiskell28

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yes - THANK YOU, I meant castle above... not garden.  I will go edit that.
> 
> Back, left (if facing the castle).
> 
> Hope you have a good experience - come back and let us know how it goes, if you think about it.  Always good to hear fresh perspectives/experiences.



Lol - good, didnt realize it was a mistake and thought I just read it wrong!

I certainly will come back with my experience!! Well.... maybe AFTER the Disney Depression is over...


----------



## QueenElinor

CookieandOatmeal said:


> We were at the Terrace Party on the 26th and arrived about a half an hour earlier. Once we checked in, we were bought to our table.





shoreward said:


> When I last went in late fall, I arrived about 45 minutes before reservation time, and there were already about 12 people in line ahead of me. The CM who escorted me gave me a choice of table.  At that time, most tables were open.  Some CMs will ask if you have a table preference, while others will just show you to a table.
> 
> Besides the seating, the other major difference between the parties is that the Tomorrowland Terrace party guests receive the bag of chocolates as a thank you gift.



Were you guys able to leave and come back again? TBH, arriving that far ahead of time for something one has paid to reserve seems a bit antithetical to the whole point of the party.


----------



## Lease257

I just booked for March 1. It’s a Friday. Check in time says 6:30pm. I was really debating doing a party but MK closes at 8 that night so I figured it’s better than camping out for hours wasting park time trying to get a good spot on our last night in Disney. What time do you think the fireworks start on an 8:00 closing time? Or do you think the park hours will be updated? 

6:30 was also the only available time that night. Is that bc after dessert wasn’t offered? Or it’s sold out?


----------



## jaysmom4285

I believe check in time is always an hour and a half before the fireworks, which are usually at MK closing time, and both the before and after dessert parties have the same check in time.  If check in is at 6:30, the fireworks will be at 8.  The after party people can stake out a good spot in the viewing area early if they want to, and the before party people can do the desserts first and go to the viewing area when they choose.   We've done the before party a few times and have never found the need to go there early and spend a lot of time holding down a spot.  There's always a place to stand, with ample personal space around you,  and the view is perfect from wherever you are.  In fact, we usually go over about ten minutes before the fireworks, preferring to linger over desserts and enjoy sitting for as long as possible.  So, IMHO, there's no need to camp out for a viewing spot super early, unless it's really important for you to be in a particular place.


----------



## shoreward

shoreward said:


> When I last went in late fall, I arrived about 45 minutes before reservation time, and there were already about 12 people in line ahead of me. The CM who escorted me gave me a choice of table.  At that time, most tables were open.  Some CMs will ask if you have a table preference, while others will just show you to a table.





QueenElinor said:


> Were you guys able to leave and come back again? TBH, arriving that far ahead of time for something one has paid to reserve seems a bit antithetical to the whole point of the party.


You are given a band, so you can come and go.  Once you are seated at your table, there is a reserved sign placed there, so nobody else can be assigned that table, even if you are not sitting there, at the time.
The reason for arriving early is to get the best choice of table, as the tables are first come, first served.
Last time I went, I saw a table with two glasses of sparkling cider, but nobody sitting there for most of the night.  There was not anyone else who attempted to move there.


----------



## smarrelly

First post!  Please help a newbie out.  We've got reservations for the Plaza Garden viewing at 6:30, with fireworks starting at 8.  I think I've read that I can check in, get a band and then come and go.  I have a 6 and 7 year old who I don't think will  be entertained enough to hang out from 6:30 to 8 so what's my best strategy?  Should we check in at 6:30 and leave?  Can we just show up at 7:30?  I'm not worried about a table but the kids will revolt if the desserts are gone!  Is there any reason to come early and if so, any recommendations on things to do between check in and the show starting?  This is our second trip but it'll be our first time seeing any of the Disney fireworks.  My kids just don't like to stay up late so this is our one "late" night.  Thanks!!


----------



## jaysmom4285

You don't say if you're doing the before or after party.  I'm assuming before, since you're concerned about desserts being gone if you show up at 7:30.  From my experience and what others have said, the desserts are kept well stocked, so you shouldn't have to worry about that.    Perhaps you could check in early (we often check in around 7 and are let in at 7:10) so you can be sure you have first crack at the desserts, and enjoy those with your kids for a while, and then leave to do something else.  You'll be given a wristband, so you're free to come and go.   Or you could wait to check in until 7:15 or 7:30, whatever you feel will give you enough time to have some desserts, and go over to the viewing area just before 8. There will be plenty of places to stand, even if you go that late.   As I noted in a previous post, DH and I see no need to go to the viewing area an hour or more in advance to stake out a spot, since you can get a good view from anywhere.


----------



## smarrelly

jaysmom4285 said:


> You don't say if you're doing the before or after party.  I'm assuming before, since you're concerned about desserts being gone if you show up at 7:30.  From my experience and what others have said, the desserts are kept well stocked, so you shouldn't have to worry about that.    Perhaps you could check in early (we often check in around 7 and are let in at 7:10) so you can be sure you have first crack at the desserts, and enjoy those with your kids for a while, and then leave to do something else.  You'll be given a wristband, so you're free to come and go.   Or you could wait to check in until 7:15 or 7:30, whatever you feel will give you enough time to have some desserts, and go over to the viewing area just before 8. There will be plenty of places to stand, even if you go that late.   As I noted in a previous post, DH and I see no need to go to the viewing area an hour or more in advance to stake out a spot, since you can get a good view from anywhere.




Thanks!  We have no plans after.  Just heading back to hotel.  We'll be in park that day from 1 - fireworks.  I think our last fastpass window ends at 4:45.  Sounds like we can just show up when we're ready and enjoy.  Thanks again!


----------



## QueenElinor

shoreward said:


> You are given a band, so you can come and go.  Once you are seated at your table, there is a reserved sign placed there, so nobody else can be assigned that table, even if you are not sitting there, at the time.
> The reason for arriving early is to get the best choice of table, as the tables are first come, first served.
> Last time I went, I saw a table with two glasses of sparkling cider, but nobody sitting there for most of the night.  There was not anyone else who attempted to move there.


Thank you! That's what I was hoping.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Booked for July 4th (before party). I am still in shock that the dates were released this early and it wasn't sold out!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SaintsManiac said:


> Booked for July 4th (before party). I am still in shock that the dates were released this early and it wasn't sold out!



Same thing happened with 12/30-31.  Catches everyone off guard when actually released at 180!


----------



## SaintsManiac

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Same thing happened with 12/30-31.  Catches everyone off guard when actually released at 180!




I was so prepared to wait for May!!


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

SaintsManiac said:


> Booked for July 4th (before party). I am still in shock that the dates were released this early and it wasn't sold out!


I booked the July 3rd party at 6am at 180+3. I was scared it was already sold out!

It stunk that my 180 day was jan 1st!


----------



## sunshine girl

I booked the plaza garden before party for Thursday 1/31 and I am second guessing everything!  

What I really want is a comfortable spot for all 7 of us to view the fireworks together.  We're probably not going to eat many desserts anyway... the adults in my group are not big fans of sugary desserts.  We have 4 adults and 3 kids age 15, 12 and 9.

I was hoping we could pop over to the desserts around 7:30, get a quick snack, and then walk over to the fireworks about 10 minutes beforehand.  Fireworks are at 8pm.  (Can we take desserts with us to the plaza viewing area?)

*OR *maybe I should do the after party?  We are staying at AKL and will be taking a bus that day.  I have no idea what to expect with the AKL buses immediately post-fireworks (the park closes at 8), and I wonder if it's better just to do the after-party and avoid the initial bus lines, or if the lines will only get worse if we wait and do desserts afterwards???  

We're staying AKL club level which ALSO has snacks out until 10pm, so if we wait too long in the park, we might miss the club level snacks.  Not a huge deal but a consideration.

DECISIONS ARE HARD!


----------



## Araminta18

sunshine girl said:


> I was hoping we could pop over to the desserts around 7:30, get a quick snack, and then walk over to the fireworks about 10 minutes beforehand. Fireworks are at 8pm. (Can we take desserts with us to the plaza viewing area?)



You can definitely take desserts over to the garden: we did when we had the plaza garden before party in September.  We asked the CMs for to go boxes and cups and brought those over, but there were lots of the actual plates stacked on top of the trash can in the garden, so some people were just bringing over snacks on the plates.


----------



## elgerber

sunshine girl said:


> I booked the plaza garden before party for Thursday 1/31 and I am second guessing everything!
> 
> What I really want is a comfortable spot for all 7 of us to view the fireworks together.  We're probably not going to eat many desserts anyway... the adults in my group are not big fans of sugary desserts.  We have 4 adults and 3 kids age 15, 12 and 9.
> 
> I was hoping we could pop over to the desserts around 7:30, get a quick snack, and then walk over to the fireworks about 10 minutes beforehand.  Fireworks are at 8pm.  (Can we take desserts with us to the plaza viewing area?)
> 
> *OR *maybe I should do the after party?  We are staying at AKL and will be taking a bus that day.  I have no idea what to expect with the AKL buses immediately post-fireworks (the park closes at 8), and I wonder if it's better just to do the after-party and avoid the initial bus lines, or if the lines will only get worse if we wait and do desserts afterwards???
> 
> We're staying AKL club level which ALSO has snacks out until 10pm, so if we wait too long in the park, we might miss the club level snacks.  Not a huge deal but a consideration.
> 
> DECISIONS ARE HARD!


Personally I would do the after and let the bus lines die down. Worked really well for us.


----------



## sunshine girl

elgerber said:


> Personally I would do the after and let the bus lines die down. Worked really well for us.



What time did you finally leave the park after the after-party?  And how long was your wait for a bus at that point?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lisa F

smarrelly said:


> First post!  Please help a newbie out.  We've got reservations for the Plaza Garden viewing at 6:30, with fireworks starting at 8.  I think I've read that I can check in, get a band and then come and go.  I have a 6 and 7 year old who I don't think will  be entertained enough to hang out from 6:30 to 8 so what's my best strategy?  Should we check in at 6:30 and leave?  Can we just show up at 7:30?  I'm not worried about a table but the kids will revolt if the desserts are gone!  Is there any reason to come early and if so, any recommendations on things to do between check in and the show starting?  This is our second trip but it'll be our first time seeing any of the Disney fireworks.  My kids just don't like to stay up late so this is our one "late" night.  Thanks!!



On my last trip my son was 9 when we did this party so not MUCH difference

What i'd do is show up at check in time and let them enjoy the desserts at their own pace and then head over to the plaza.  There will be room for them to move around a bit, if you have more than one adult one can take them to the bathroom (the ill-timed potty request is my child's specialty and i'm a single mom so it can be a real problem) and just kind of chill before the show without being packed in.  I found after a long park day by that time of night my son really just wanted to sit and relax for a bit.  It was well received downtime.


----------



## amiskell28

sunshine girl said:


> I booked the plaza garden before party for Thursday 1/31 and I am second guessing everything!
> 
> What I really want is a comfortable spot for all 7 of us to view the fireworks together.  We're probably not going to eat many desserts anyway... the adults in my group are not big fans of sugary desserts.  We have 4 adults and 3 kids age 15, 12 and 9.
> 
> I was hoping we could pop over to the desserts around 7:30, get a quick snack, and then walk over to the fireworks about 10 minutes beforehand.  Fireworks are at 8pm.  (Can we take desserts with us to the plaza viewing area?)
> 
> *OR *maybe I should do the after party?  We are staying at AKL and will be taking a bus that day.  I have no idea what to expect with the AKL buses immediately post-fireworks (the park closes at 8), and I wonder if it's better just to do the after-party and avoid the initial bus lines, or if the lines will only get worse if we wait and do desserts afterwards???
> 
> We're staying AKL club level which ALSO has snacks out until 10pm, so if we wait too long in the park, we might miss the club level snacks.  Not a huge deal but a consideration.
> 
> DECISIONS ARE HARD!



So - I initially booked the Before Party. I called and had it changed to the After Party. My decision was like this:

1. We have dinner at 4:15. Probably won't be hungry for desserts that soon.
2. I'd be eating desserts and worrying about getting a "good spot" in the plaza, so I'd probably rush us through the desserts.
3. I figure we'll probably have to hang around a bit after the fireworks anyway while the masses head out - might as well be eating.
4. Helps us miss the initial crowds heading out (although we're staying at the Poly, so will have less of a commute than you).

You might want to consider Uber for afterwards.... the convenience may be worth it. Just a thought.


----------



## sunshine girl

amiskell28 said:


> So - I initially booked the Before Party. I called and had it changed to the After Party. My decision was like this:
> 
> 1. We have dinner at 4:15. Probably won't be hungry for desserts that soon.
> 2. I'd be eating desserts and worrying about getting a "good spot" in the plaza, so I'd probably rush us through the desserts.
> 3. I figure we'll probably have to hang around a bit after the fireworks anyway while the masses head out - might as well be eating.
> 4. Helps us miss the initial crowds heading out (although we're staying at the Poly, so will have less of a commute than you).
> 
> You might want to consider Uber for afterwards.... the convenience may be worth it. Just a thought.



I decided to switch to the after party too!  Same rationale -- after thinking about it I realized I would feel rushed. And I don't think the kids are going to want to spend their last minutes of park time sitting and eating in the rather nondescript Tomorrowland Terrace on our one and only MK day.  

Afterward we can wait a bit in the garden, then sit and have our desserts while we wait for the bus crowds to (hopefully? maybe?) thin out.


----------



## amiskell28

sunshine girl said:


> I decided to switch to the after party too!  Same rationale -- after thinking about it I realized I would feel rushed. And I don't think the kids are going to want to spend their last minutes of park time sitting and eating in the rather nondescript Tomorrowland Terrace on our one and only MK day.
> 
> Afterward we can wait a bit in the garden, then sit and have our desserts while we wait for the bus crowds to (hopefully? maybe?) thin out.



Yep, that will be perfect for you! This is our first time ever seeing any fireworks show there, so it's going to be really special for us. I. Cannot. Wait.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

@sunshine girl 
Just letting you know, we had no trouble getting buses after MK closed back to BC/YC, and we saw an AKL bus as well.  They continue to come around for pick up knowing that there are still guests in the park.  They may have shared buses, but you won't have difficulty getting a bus.


----------



## sunshine girl

ConnecticutNonna said:


> @sunshine girl
> Just letting you know, we had no trouble getting buses after MK closed back to BC/YC, and we saw an AKL bus as well.  They continue to come around for pick up knowing that there are still guests in the park.  They may have shared buses, but you won't have difficulty getting a bus.



Great, thank you!  I am a bit paranoid about the bus!


----------



## Cluelyss

Lease257 said:


> I just booked for March 1. It’s a Friday. Check in time says 6:30pm. I was really debating doing a party but MK closes at 8 that night so I figured it’s better than camping out for hours wasting park time trying to get a good spot on our last night in Disney. What time do you think the fireworks start on an 8:00 closing time? Or do you think the park hours will be updated?
> 
> 6:30 was also the only available time that night. Is that bc after dessert wasn’t offered? Or it’s sold out?


I fully expect park hours will be extended, but if they are or not, HEA will still start at 8. Showtimes don’t change if park hours do.

The after party is booked via a different link than the before party, so if you want to check availability for the after party, you’ll need to check here:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...owland-terrace-after-fireworks-dessert-party/


----------



## TinkSassy

We are doing the After Party this weekend due to the expected crowds (before party was sold out).  This works out great for us this trip as we love Once Upon a Time and that is showing at 7:30pm with HEA at 8pm so we are planning on checking in at 7pm and going straight there for the 2 shows.  We are not night people and usually leave right after the fireworks - I know for the before party they would give you to go boxes to take to the Plaza, if we are dragging by then do you know if they will give us boxes to take back to the hotel?


----------



## sunshine girl

TinkSassy said:


> We are doing the After Party this weekend due to the expected crowds (before party was sold out).  This works out great for us this trip as we love Once Upon a Time and that is showing at 7:30pm with HEA at 8pm so we are planning on checking in at 7pm and going straight there for the 2 shows.  We are not night people and usually leave right after the fireworks - I know for the before party they would give you to go boxes to take to the Plaza, if we are dragging by then do you know if they will give us boxes to take back to the hotel?



I would like to know this as well!  We might prefer to get a to-go box and snack while we wait in line for the bus back to AKL... I just have no idea how much energy we will all have after a long day.


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

We did the sit down party at Tomorrowland Terrace on the 14th. It was fabulous!!!! 

We were a party of two and we were seated on the railing. There were some trees between us and the castle that obstructed some of the lower projections but it didn’t take away from the overall experience. 

It was my first time seeing HEA. It made me very emotional. So amazingly good. 

It was a cool night so we were loving the hot cocoa. Desserts and savory food all good. Cast members walked around and gave everyone a large package of chocolates and thanked us for being there. We probably could have stayed longer after but we wanted to do some shopping so we left right after the fireworks ended. 

Two thumbs up. Would totally do again.


----------



## Kanga&TwoRoos

We did the plaza viewing party on January 14th and it was great. The food was tasty. I loved the pineapple dessert, my husband loved the cheesecake brownie bites, my daughter loved the chocolate push-up dessert and both kids (4 and 6) loved the decorate your own cookies and sundaes. The egg rolls were also tasty. It was nice to have something savory and a little more filling. The party wasn't crowded at all. We ate all we cared to then we were walked down to the plaza viewing area. The kids played bubbles and danced around with other kids before the show started. During the fireworks we took a spot at the back and basically had a whole patch of grass to ourselves. My daughter spent the whole show dancing and jumping around our area without disturbing anyone. I sat on the grass with my son laying on my lap and could still see everything. It was incredible. Worth every penny for us.


----------



## theostwalts

Does anyone know about how early they are releasing dates now?  I am interested in the dates for early June.

Thanks


----------



## GADisneyDad14

theostwalts said:


> Does anyone know about how early they are releasing dates now?  I am interested in the dates for early June.
> 
> Thanks



Deleted, thought I was on the EMM thread!


----------



## SaintsManiac

theostwalts said:


> Does anyone know about how early they are releasing dates now?  I am interested in the dates for early June.
> 
> Thanks




I’m booked for July, so you should be able to now.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

SaintsManiac said:


> I’m booked for July, so you should be able to now.


This

I booked July 3rd a few weeks ago.


----------



## maxiesmom

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> This
> 
> I booked July 3rd a few weeks ago.



Me too.  Which area are you?  We are the table one.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

theostwalts said:


> Does anyone know about how early they are releasing dates now?  I am interested in the dates for early June.
> 
> Thanks



Ignore my earlier post, gave you bum info.  Thought I was on the MK EMM thread!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ignore my earlier post, gave you bum info.  Thought I was on the MK EMM thread!!




I figured that lollll


----------



## theostwalts

Thanks guys!  I found the link on the site.  I think when only one tiny box popped up with the time, my mind assumed it was booked!  LOL


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ignore my earlier post, gave you bum info.  Thought I was on the MK EMM thread!!


I was a little worried about you there for a second 
All of these threads start popping around the same time and it gets confusing, I know!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

maxiesmom said:


> Me too.  Which area are you?  We are the table one.


We are garden, and after fireworks, to give the  time to clear out.


----------



## OhThePain

I am sure this has been asked and answered ad nauseam but it is hard to sift through 176 pages, so I apologize ahead of time. My wife and I did the garden view party in March before they added the after party. We are going at the end of August with my sister and her family (MNSSHP will have already started, which we have tickets for on another night) and I had suggested doing the HEA dessert party. Is the garden considerably more crowded since there are 2 parties using the same viewing area or is it about the same but the dessert part is less crowded? I don't want to mislead my sister with what to expect (I'll never hear the end of it).

TIA!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SaintsManiac said:


> I figured that lollll





TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I was a little worried about you there for a second
> All of these threads start popping around the same time and it gets confusing, I know!



Yeah, sorry.  What I get for DIS’ing on my phone and multi-tasking.    

That’s why I’m thankful for other DISers like y’all to keep me straight.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> We are garden, and after fireworks, to give the  time to clear out.


We'll be there for the after party on July 3rd with you.  Hoping for EMH until 2 am!


----------



## WaterLinds

OhThePain said:


> I am sure this has been asked and answered ad nauseam but it is hard to sift through 176 pages, so I apologize ahead of time. My wife and I did the garden view party in March before they added the after party. We are going at the end of August with my sister and her family (MNSSHP will have already started, which we have tickets for on another night) and I had suggested doing the HEA dessert party. Is the garden considerably more crowded since there are 2 parties using the same viewing area or is it about the same but the dessert part is less crowded? I don't want to mislead my sister with what to expect (I'll never hear the end of it).
> 
> TIA!



I have not been since they added the after party, but I’ve been following as we debate doing this again. It looks to me that yes, the plaza is more crowded than it used to be, but still significantly less jam packed than everywhere else. I know @GADisneyDad14 posted photos from the special fireworks on Dec 30, which was only a before party, and commented that the crowds were thinner than he had experienced recently with the two parties sharing the space.


----------



## eagle1992

I have to believe that the amount of tickets that they allocate for sale for both parties can't be significantly higher than what they allocated before they added the post party.  For example, if the pre party was 200...now they probably do 100 for pre and 100 for post...OR maybe some combination where the pre and post don't add up to so much more than what they had beforehand...at least that is my guess but then again it could be just be a straight up 2x...


----------



## theostwalts

OhThePain said:


> I am sure this has been asked and answered ad nauseam but it is hard to sift through 176 pages, so I apologize ahead of time. My wife and I did the garden view party in March before they added the after party. We are going at the end of August with my sister and her family (MNSSHP will have already started, which we have tickets for on another night) and I had suggested doing the HEA dessert party. Is the garden considerably more crowded since there are 2 parties using the same viewing area or is it about the same but the dessert part is less crowded? I don't want to mislead my sister with what to expect (I'll never hear the end of it).
> 
> TIA!



I can only speak to the after party on December 1, 2018.  We went the week after Thanksgiving and did the after party on our last night.  It was a Saturday night and the plaza garden was not what I would consider crowded.  In fact, we sat on the ground until the show started and there was plenty of room around us.  When the show started everyone stood up but there was a lot of room.  The area outside the garden was packed!  After the show it was nice to enjoy desserts while the crowd left.  I would do it again for sure.


----------



## jaysmom4285

OhThePain said:


> I am sure this has been asked and answered ad nauseam but it is hard to sift through 176 pages, so I apologize ahead of time. My wife and I did the garden view party in March before they added the after party. We are going at the end of August with my sister and her family (MNSSHP will have already started, which we have tickets for on another night) and I had suggested doing the HEA dessert party. Is the garden considerably more crowded since there are 2 parties using the same viewing area or is it about the same but the dessert part is less crowded? I don't want to mislead my sister with what to expect (I'll never hear the end of it).
> 
> TIA!



We've done a few before parties when that was the only one, and we did one in December, when there was also an after party.  The plaza garden viewing area definitely had more people in it than it did when the before party was the only one.  But there was still ample personal space to move about and pick your viewing spot.  If it's really important to you to be in one particular place, like the front rail or the back rail, you would need to be there early to stake that out.  DH and I don't particularly care where we stand, and we prefer to maximize our time sitting in Tomorrowland Terrace and enjoying the desserts, so we go over about ten minutes before the fireworks start and stand wherever there's space.  Many are sitting before the fireworks, but most stand when the show starts.  There's really no bad place to stand, as the whole area has a front-on view of the castle . There are a few light poles and skinny topiaries sort of in the way, but after a few minutes, you don't notice them.  As others have noted, the crowd  in the hub trying to see HEA on non-party nights is almost unmanageable in terms of actually enjoying yourself.  There is zero personal space, and you would have to stake out a spot at least an hour ahead of time, probably more.  Even with more people than before, the plaza garden party area is a virtual oasis.


----------



## TinkSassy

Went to the After Party on 1/20 - Party was only sold at 50% with 250 attending for the Plaza area (per a CM in the area).  Had a great view but it was extremely cold - could have used some portable heaters out on the terrace for eating as we shivered through the whole thing (with 2 sweatshirts on each!).  I understand why they would not do that in the garden - but in the eating area would have been very welcome.  Desserts were slightly better than my last experience (still nothing to knock your socks off).  Reminder to folks, if you are putting kids on shoulders to please move to the back fence.  We had no issues readjusting as it was so empty but that would not have been the case at my last party.   The Once Upon a Time show was on at 7:30p with HEA at 8pm so the after party was nice so we could see both without hurrying.  No one showed until the beginning of OUAT as it was so cold - we went 15 minutes before and there were only about 15 people there then.


----------



## TinkSassy

sunshine girl said:


> I would like to know this as well!  We might prefer to get a to-go box and snack while we wait in line for the bus back to AKL... I just have no idea how much energy we will all have after a long day.



I did ask about to-go boxes (as we were tired and freezing) and was told they were no longer offered.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> We'll be there for the after party on July 3rd with you.  Hoping for EMH until 2 am!


There won't be much clearing out that night!  Lol!


----------



## Pdollar88

Can’t wait until the 31st for my first after party (ha!) and - hopefully - my first unobstructed and non-sardine viewing of HEA. Hoping that checking in by 7-7:15 will be sufficient!


----------



## rxbeth

Pdollar88 said:


> Can’t wait until the 31st for my first after party (ha!) and - hopefully - my first unobstructed and non-sardine viewing of HEA. Hoping that checking in by 7-7:15 will be sufficient!



I'll be there, too! Looks like it will possibly be a chilly night.


----------



## Tiki_Sara

I’ll be there for the pre-party and Plaza Garden Viewing on Feb 5th (my birthday, woooo)


----------



## LSUfan4444

I checked the park hours and do not see the fireworks listed in Magic Kingdom yet for July 4 and do not see any availability for the dessert party on that either.

Is it just that since the fireworks havent been scheduled yet that they havent opened reservations for the dessert party or is it already full?  Do they even do a dessert party on July 4?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

LSUfan4444 said:


> I checked the park hours and do not see the fireworks listed in Magic Kingdom yet for July 4 and do not see any availability for the dessert party on that either.
> 
> Is it just that since the fireworks havent been scheduled yet that they havent opened reservations for the dessert party or is it already full?  Do they even do a dessert party on July 4?



The dessert parties for 7/3 and 7/4 came out at 180 days out and from reports they are sold out already.   

Last 7/3 and 7/4 fireworks were at 9:15pm, they were at 9pm in 2016 & 2017.  

The 7/3 and 7/4 dessert party ADR times imply the show will be at 9:15pm again in 2019.  

For whatever reason Disney doesn't tend to load the times for some of these special/holiday fireworks shows on their various calendars until later on.   

Hope that helps.


----------



## LynnTH

I am thinking of booking this party for upcoming July trip.  Does anyone know how this codes on a credit card.  I have a Barclay Arrival + that I have about $250 to use in rewards (I can erase any purchase that codes as travel).  So, not sure if this would code as Travel or Dining.  Anyone know?


----------



## eagle1992

LynnTH said:


> I am thinking of booking this party for upcoming July trip.  Does anyone know how this codes on a credit card.  I have a Barclay Arrival + that I have about $250 to use in rewards (I can erase any purchase that codes as travel).  So, not sure if this would code as Travel or Dining.  Anyone know?


I can’t speak for Barclays, but I booked it with my Chase Sapphire Reserve and it coded as “Travel”.


----------



## Cluelyss

TinkSassy said:


> Went to the After Party on 1/20 - Party was only sold at 50% with 250 attending for the Plaza area (per a CM in the area).  Had a great view but it was extremely cold - could have used some portable heaters out on the terrace for eating as we shivered through the whole thing (with 2 sweatshirts on each!).  I understand why they would not do that in the garden - but in the eating area would have been very welcome.  Desserts were slightly better than my last experience (still nothing to knock your socks off).  Reminder to folks, if you are putting kids on shoulders to please move to the back fence.  We had no issues readjusting as it was so empty but that would not have been the case at my last party.   The Once Upon a Time show was on at 7:30p with HEA at 8pm so the after party was nice so we could see both without hurrying.  No one showed until the beginning of OUAT as it was so cold - we went 15 minutes before and there were only about 15 people there then.


I find it odd that there is no indoor “rain” location for this party like there is for the FEA and SW dessert parties....I guess because TT is covered?? But we did the FEA party on the 20th and they moved us to the rain location due to the temps.  You’d think they would have at least had heaters out at TT?! It was COLD!


----------



## LynnTH

eagle1992 said:


> I can’t speak for Barclays, but I booked it with my Chase Sapphire Reserve and it coded as “Travel”.



Thanks. I think I may give it a shot...


----------



## melana

LSUfan4444 said:


> I checked the park hours and do not see the fireworks listed in Magic Kingdom yet for July 4 and do not see any availability for the dessert party on that either.
> 
> Is it just that since the fireworks havent been scheduled yet that they havent opened reservations for the dessert party or is it already full?  Do they even do a dessert party on July 4?



I was able to book the After Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Viewing last night for July 4th. I was very surprised.


----------



## LSUfan4444

melana said:


> I was able to book the After Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Viewing last night for July 4th. I was very surprised.


I keep trying a couple of times per day with no luck. Just keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Tried searching but wasn't working that great.  A couple of questions.  For the Terrace party are the tables still first come or are they assigned (2 of us would like against the railing if possible).  Second question do both the terrace and garden plaza all go through the same line/tables for desserts or are they in different areas?  Just wondering how crowded it would be to get to the food.  We did the party several times before all the changes when it was for Wishes.


----------



## blakefamily

I have booked the Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza garden viewing. This is the before options, correct ?  I thought it said after in description if it was the after viewing.   Just wanting to clarify


----------



## glocon

blakefamily said:


> I have booked the Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza garden viewing. This is the before options, correct ?  I thought it said after in description if it was the after viewing.   Just wanting to clarify


There is a “before” and an “after” party with garden plaza viewing. It sounds like you may have made reservations for the after party.


----------



## wendlle

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Tried searching but wasn't working that great.  A couple of questions.  For the Terrace party are the tables still first come or are they assigned (2 of us would like against the railing if possible).  Second question do both the terrace and garden plaza all go through the same line/tables for desserts or are they in different areas?  Just wondering how crowded it would be to get to the food.  We did the party several times before all the changes when it was for Wishes.


Tables are first come first served and everyone uses the same tables. In my experience and I've done it twice there were never long lines or anything, plenty of food for everyone and not much of a wait to get it.
Just be aware that when the show starts pretty much everyone gets up from their seats and stands at the railing, so even if you have a table near it, chances are you'll have to stand anyway as people will be in front of you.


----------



## mariekitty1

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Tried searching but wasn't working that great.  A couple of questions.  For the Terrace party are the tables still first come or are they assigned (2 of us would like against the railing if possible).  Second question do both the terrace and garden plaza all go through the same line/tables for desserts or are they in different areas?  Just wondering how crowded it would be to get to the food.  We did the party several times before all the changes when it was for Wishes.


I’ve done the terrace party a few times the last time was this past December. We waited in line to be checked in and then we were walked to our table.  During the fireworks I didn’t see anyone standing up or going to the railing, which would be difficult since the tables start right at the railing so there is no room for people to just walk up and linger. Never was an issue the multiple times I’ve done it. The garden party and the terrace party are in different areas, the terrace party is in the lower area and the garden is in the upper area. It’s different food areas. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lsdolphin

wendlle said:


> Tables are first come first served and everyone uses the same tables. In my experience and I've done it twice there were never long lines or anything, plenty of food for everyone and not much of a wait to get it.
> Just be aware that when the show starts pretty much everyone gets up from their seats and stands at the railing, so even if you have a table near it, chances are you'll have to stand anyway as people will be in front of you.




No!  tables are still pretty much first come first served however the tables are pushed right up to the wall there are no longer people leaving their seats to stand in front of other people who are seated closer up.  There are fewer tables than there used to be and most tables are up against the wall  with 2-4 chairs and a few larger tables just behind.  There is no longer any space between tables and wall.


----------



## Cluelyss

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Tried searching but wasn't working that great.  A couple of questions.  For the Terrace party are the tables still first come or are they assigned (2 of us would like against the railing if possible).  Second question do both the terrace and garden plaza all go through the same line/tables for desserts or are they in different areas?  Just wondering how crowded it would be to get to the food.  We did the party several times before all the changes when it was for Wishes.


There are 2 different dessert lines, one in the lower terrace (where the terrace party gusts have their tables) and one on the upper terrace where they seat the plaza guests pre-show. However, we’ve always been told we could use both lines, regardless of which party we were attending. The food is the same at both. 

We’ve also been shown to our table in recent years (at both the terrace and plaza parties) but our last terrace party we asked for a different table and were happily accommodated, so I don’t think they are so much “assigned” as the CMs just seat you to avoid a group of 2 taking a table for 4, etc.


----------



## jaysmom4285

We've only done the plaza garden  dessert parties.  As others have noted, the terrace party guests have a dessert line on the lower level, and the plaza garden guests have their own on the upper level.  The last time we did a plaza garden party in December, the CM who showed us to a table said that we were free to use either line.   We did try the terrace party line, since it was actually closer to where we were sitting, but it was so dark and poorly lighted down there that we quickly gave up and went back to the plaza garden line on the upper level.  So I guess you can use either one - if you can see what you're getting.


----------



## AngieInOH

I wanted to report back on my Garden View After Dessert Party on 1/19/2019.  It was Saturday on MLK weekend, it was crowd level 10, and it was A-MAZ-ING!!!!  The Castle projection show started at 7:30 with fireworks at 8:00.  We showed up around 7:15, and of course went to the far left corner facing the castle!  Only a few people there.  Someone in front of us had a huge blanket laid out staking out their ground.  Didn't bother us, but if it was extremely crowded I would have been annoyed.  At 7:30 still very little people on the left hand side while the other areas filled up.  At 8:00 there were only 9 people in the green grassy area on the left hand side and at the most 30 people in the whole far left section.  ONLY 30 PEOPLE!!  We were in the green grassy section with only 6 OTHER PEOPLE!!!  The other sections were fairly full.  We stood up for the projection show but sat for the fireworks as everyone else stayed seated around us except for the people up front at the railing.  I don't think this few of people is typical, we must have had some major Pixie Dust!!

We went onto the Dessert Party!  The food was good but not outstanding (I found that to be pretty much the case for most of our Disney eating).  The cheeseburger rolls were a favorite and my husband liked the macaroons.  We enjoyed sitting at the rail looking out at the crowd and the castle, but it was a bit noisy from the people walking by.

My husband asked how much it cost to do this experience, throwing out the amount of $130.  I replied something like that .  Total cost was $220, DH was off just by a little .  Would I do it again?  ABSOLUTELY!!!  Not sure I could justify it if we went every year but when you go every 3-5 years it's well worth the price.  Next time we will definitely do it and I will also consider doing another party in a different park.


----------



## amiskell28

AngieInOH said:


> he whole far left section. ONLY 30 PEOPLE!! We were in the green section with only 6 OTHER PEOPLE!!!



Hi - we're going next week! What do you mean by 'the green section'? Is that the back left by the railing that is discussed here?


----------



## AngieInOH

amiskell28 said:


> Hi - we're going next week! What do you mean by 'the green section'? Is that the back left by the railing that is discussed here?



Within the Garden Viewing section there are fake grass areas.  There is a back railing and front railing and in between there is an area of fake green grass.  Around the "grass" there is cement.  So the whole section isn't "grassy".  Hope this makes sense.  Hope you have as good of an experience as we did!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## JeninTexas

blakefamily said:


> I have booked the Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza garden viewing. This is the before options, correct ?  I thought it said after in description if it was the after viewing.   Just wanting to clarify



This is the before party. The after party is called "Magic Kingdom-After Fireworks Dessert Party."


----------



## JeninTexas

Anyone with recent experience doing the after party on a night with late EMH? Is the general consensus that the before party is better on an EMH night because you miss out on shorter ride lines, or does it work out well to go eat the desserts and allow some of the crowds to clear out before getting in line for a couple of rides?


----------



## cakebaker

JeninTexas said:


> Anyone with recent experience doing the after party on a night with late EMH? Is the general consensus that the before party is better on an EMH night because you miss out on shorter ride lines, or does it work out well to go eat the desserts and allow some of the crowds to clear out before getting in line for a couple of rides?



Mine was this past October, but I thought it worked well using that first 30-45 minutes relaxing and eating desserts while the lines thinned out. They’re always long right at the end of the night and I’d rather be eating than just standing in lines. I wouldn’t hesitate to do the party during emh again.


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Tried searching but wasn't working that great.  A couple of questions.  For the Terrace party are the tables still first come or are they assigned (2 of us would like against the railing if possible).  Second question do both the terrace and garden plaza all go through the same line/tables for desserts or are they in different areas?  Just wondering how crowded it would be to get to the food.  We did the party several times before all the changes when it was for Wishes.



I did the Terrace seated party on Jan 14. Table was assigned. We were a party of two and were given a table on the railing. We didn’t request this. 

Buffet line is private to the Terrace seating area. We never waited in line. Just walked right up. 

No one stood during the fireworks. Everyone stayed at their tables. 

It was a lovely experience. I would do it again.


----------



## eagle1992

MamaMaleficent2016 said:


> I did the Terrace seated party on Jan 14. Table was assigned. We were a party of two and were given a table on the railing. We didn’t request this.
> 
> Buffet line is private to the Terrace seating area. We never waited in line. Just walked right up.
> 
> No one stood during the fireworks. Everyone stayed at their tables.
> 
> It was a lovely experience. I would do it again.


Just curious but have you done Garden Viewing as well and if so how would you compare the two having just done the Terrace?


----------



## Kewz1

Is it possible to purchase tickets for the fireworks party as a surprise for someone else? Can I make the reservation in my name but let them check in by themselves (using my name with my permission)?


----------



## Lsdolphin

I just saw a Fort Wilderness Beach Dessert Party listed under Dining...anyone know anything about what this is???


----------



## LSUfan4444

Every morning I go to my bookmarks, I put in July 4, switch the party size to 4 and think that times is going to be the time that 8:15 pops up as a clickable option and every time Im told instead....

No tables available around 6:45 PM to 9:45 PM on Thursday, July 4, 2019.
Select a different date or time, or change your party size, and search again.

Im keeping the faith...someone is going to cancel and I'm going to be there to catch it when it falls.


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

eagle1992 said:


> Just curious but have you done Garden Viewing as well and if so how would you compare the two having just done the Terrace?



I haven’t done the garden viewing. I did review my full Terrace experience. It shouldn’t be too far back on this board.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Kewz1 said:


> Is it possible to purchase tickets for the fireworks party as a surprise for someone else? Can I make the reservation in my name but let them check in by themselves (using my name with my permission)?



Yes that should work. They have a list of names and mark you off when you check in. They didn’t scan magic bands or check ID or anything


----------



## crazycheryl

Hi! Just back from our trip and wanted to write a little bit about the dessert party (terrace) we attended on 1/27. This was the day it rained and rained and rained and once evening hit, it was cold and windy. We checked in around 6:30 and we were escorted to our table - they did not let us choose where to sit. All the tables were pulled in out of the rain. The desserts were the usual fare (we have done the before party before) and everything was fully stocked. 

While Disney cannot change the weather, they can make it more comfortable. Portable heaters and blankets would have gone a long way in helping everyone stay warm. Also, we asked them to turn off the ceiling fans and they told us the lights and fans are tied together so we had to keep the fans on with the lights. When we walked by the dessert party on 1/31, the ceiling fans were off, but the lights were on. Not sure if we were told the truth about them being connected. 

Where we were seated on the terrace, we could not see the fireworks at all without going out in the rain. There really wasn't anywhere else to go either since everyone further along were pulled up to just under the overhang and you can't really step in front of them. I am not even sure their view allowed them to see everything. 

While I anticipated loving this dessert party, it is just not worth it in the rain. At least a steady, non-stop windy rain.


----------



## glocon

For a 9:15 showing of HEA, what time can you get checked in for the “After” party, and where do you do that?
Thanks!


----------



## LSUfan4444

eagle1992 said:


> Just curious but have you done Garden Viewing as well and if so how would you compare the two having just done the Terrace?



Ive done both and prefer the plaza garden viewing, towards the back of the area. Get a spot up against the railing all the way in the back and you can easily find a great view with alot of room around you.


----------



## grannyminnie

I would really like to do the plaza garden viewing and while I am doing so principally for the view of the castle and fireworks, I also would like to enjoy the food.  That being said, most of the items offered seem to be chocolate or partly chocolate.  I would not be able to eat much of that at night and would love to carry what I don't back to the room to enjoy the next day.  A PP said that carry-out boxes were not available.  I'm thinking about taking in a couple of plastic containers or bags to bring my goodies back with me.


----------



## Repeates

If we book the After Party and fireworks are at 8pm, we would need to be there at 7:15? Also, if the park closes at 9pm would we still have time to possibly go on another ride after the dessert party ( with either the before or after party)?


----------



## QueenElinor

crazycheryl said:


> Hi! Just back from our trip and wanted to write a little bit about the dessert party (terrace) we attended on 1/27. This was the day it rained and rained and rained and once evening hit, it was cold and windy. We checked in around 6:30 and we were escorted to our table - they did not let us choose where to sit. All the tables were pulled in out of the rain. The desserts were the usual fare (we have done the before party before) and everything was fully stocked.
> 
> While Disney cannot change the weather, they can make it more comfortable. Portable heaters and blankets would have gone a long way in helping everyone stay warm. Also, we asked them to turn off the ceiling fans and they told us the lights and fans are tied together so we had to keep the fans on with the lights. When we walked by the dessert party on 1/31, the ceiling fans were off, but the lights were on. Not sure if we were told the truth about them being connected.
> 
> Where we were seated on the terrace, we could not see the fireworks at all without going out in the rain. There really wasn't anywhere else to go either since everyone further along were pulled up to just under the overhang and you can't really step in front of them. I am not even sure their view allowed them to see everything.
> 
> While I anticipated loving this dessert party, it is just not worth it in the rain. At least a steady, non-stop windy rain.


Thanks for posting this. One of the reasons we wanted to book the terrace was in case of rain. When you say "everyone further along" who exactly was that? What happened to the Plaza viewing group? Even if we can't see the fireworks well, I'd at least like to be out of the rain.


----------



## jaysmom4285

glocon said:


> For a 9:15 showing of HEA, what time can you get checked in for the “After” party, and where do you do that?
> Thanks!



I will start by saying I have only been to a "before" party.  You should be able to see, either on  your MDE or on a confirmation email, what time check in officially is.  When we've done the before party, HEA was at 9, and check in was 7:30, but they started checking people in shortly after 7.   I imagine check in for the after party would run about the same interval.  There's a check in desk at the bottom of the ramp leading up to Tomorrowland Terrace on the hub side.   




Repeates said:


> If we book the After Party and fireworks are at 8pm, we would need to be there at 7:15? Also, if the park closes at 9pm would we still have time to possibly go on another ride after the dessert party ( with either the before or after party)?



 IMHO, there's really no reason to check in really early for the after party, since all you can do is go sit or stand in the reserved plaza area and wait for the fireworks.   Unless you're very picky about where you sit or stand, you can go over just a few minutes before the fireworks and be assured of a good view.  When we do the before party, we linger over the desserts and relax at the table til about ten minutes before HEA, then we go over. I figure there's no sense to just stand around.  We don't care where we stand, and, even with the after party people added, there's personal space and room to maneuver.  The railing spots, front and back, tend to be claimed early, but otherwise there's room to stand most anywhere.  If you're doing the after party with HEA at 8 and closing at 9, you wouldn't have much time to ride after HEA, unless you really short changed yourself on the dessert part.  With the before party, you have the desserts first, so, when HEA is over, you'd have the hour to ride before park close.


----------



## crazycheryl

QueenElinor said:


> Thanks for posting this. One of the reasons we wanted to book the terrace was in case of rain. When you say "everyone further along" who exactly was that? What happened to the Plaza viewing group? Even if we can't see the fireworks well, I'd at least like to be out of the rain.



We were seated closer to the entrance of the terrace where the roof is further in. I only took one picture from our seats but you can sort of see what I mean. Everyone else further along was able to move their chairs out for the fireworks while still being mostly covered. If you go in the rain, do not let them seat you where I took this picture from. 

I am assuming plaza went to the garden still.


----------



## Trip planner

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just checking in with a report from the 12/30 early show (6:30pm) special fireworks and the Plaza Garden Viewing dessert party.  I did this same party/time in 2017 as well and jumped on the opportunity when reservations opened this year, which was at 180 days out if my memory is correct.
> 
> For those that don't know, they do a special fireworks show at MK on 12/30 & 12/31, 6:30pm and 11:50pm.  It's the same "Fantasy in the Sky" fireworks show with a new years countdown at the end for all four shows.  My kids are younger, so the 6:30pm show works perfectly for us.
> 
> There are Plaza Garden and Tomorrowland Terrace dessert parties for all four shows.  There was no After Party offered for any show.
> 
> Check-in time for the 6:30pm dessert party was the standard 1.5 hours pre-show, so 5pm.  I don't like to show up early or even on time for the Plaza Garden party, but the MK was pretty darn crowded and we found ourselves wanting to go ahead and relax for a bit.  We arrived at 4:56pm, at which point they had already seated folks in 100% of the "middle" tier of the Tomorrowland Terrace and maybe 10-15% of the upper terrace. Always amazes me how many people show up so early.
> 
> Check-in was uneventful and we were quickly given a tour of the offerings, then escorted to our table.  We were a party of two and had this primo "corner" spot... like we were in trouble of something.
> 
> View attachment 373233
> 
> Food/beverage offerings were the standard MK dessert party items.  My opinion of the current state of the food/dessert offerings at the MK dessert parties is a bit negative, but we've also done these things on/off for a few years now so familiarity has bred contempt to some extent - someone doing the dessert party for the first time, or not having done one in awhile, may very well fully enjoy the offerings.
> 
> But I was a bit bummed they didn't have anything specially themed for new years.  Heck, the chocolate covered strawberries had the Happily Ever After logo on them.  Not that the party on 12/30 and 12/31 costs any more, just thought it'd be nice to maybe have 'something' for the occasion.
> 
> Anyways... I don't 'really' do these for the food anyway... for me it's all about the convenience of the view.   We headed over to the garden at 5:19pm (reminder, 6:30pm showtime).  Situation in the garden at that moment.  Sorry for the edits - I don't like to post pics of strangers.
> 
> View attachment 373234
> 
> You see two security guards in the pic above.  From what I saw, security was very visible and active in the garden all night.  Lots of eyeballs from security and CMs on wristbands.  This was good to see.
> 
> I settled in to my personal favorite spot - back rail, towards the left (if facing the castle).  View at 5:20pm while sitting.
> View attachment 373237
> 
> We relaxed, played some rock-paper-scissors, chatted with some neighbors, etc, etc.
> 
> A Frozen Holiday Wish was at 6pm, so a nice pre-show for the fireworks.  This was the scene at 5:55pm below.  Pics don't really tell you how the garden feels as crowds build in.  To me, these pics 'look' worse than it felt.  Outside the garden at this point is jam packed... everyone in the garden is mostly sitting and enjoying themselves.  I was surprised to see so much green left.  It didn't change much from here until showtime.  There were materially more people in the garden last time we did this party (After Party back in Oct), almost to the point of being too much.  This evening was downright pleasant from my perspective.
> 
> View attachment 373239
> 
> 
> The Plaza Garden is a bit too far to fully appreciate the stage portion of A Frozen Holiday Wish, but it's good enough for me and they play the audio throughout the Hub.   Everyone pretty much stood for the show, you couldn't really stay seated and see much of anything.
> View attachment 373240
> 
> 
> I didn't get a chance to visit MK for any of the holiday festivities this year, so better late than never!   Pic is 6:12pm.
> View attachment 373241
> 
> 
> After A Frozen Holiday Wish, they turn the music up/turn the dance lights on and the MK becomes a New Years party.  I love classic MK of course, but I also love when they do unique/fun things on 12/30 & 12/31... great music, great vibe.  It's just plain fun.  Having the garden for my son to do a little dancing/get out the wiggles was great.
> 
> Like clockwork, I had the "daddy, I have to go" notice around 6:18pm.  That's 12 minutes before fireworks, mind you.  Wow, that trek 100 feet back to the Tomorrowland Terrace bathrooms was epic... but we made it.  If you have little ones that may not be able to hold it for longer waits like waiting for fireworks, having the garden as a reserved spot with pretty easy access to the bathroom is a real benefit.
> 
> So for fireworks time, everyone stood again, but that was OK.
> 
> From here on out, I was living my best back row life.
> 
> View attachment 373257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 373258
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 373260
> 
> 
> View attachment 373264
> 
> So TLDR.....
> Overall experience - A-
> Food/beverage - C+/B-
> Event vibe in the Tomorrowland Terrace - C
> Convenience - A+
> View - A+
> Length of the show - C; HEA at a solid 18 minutes leaves these shorter shows like Fantasy in the Sky (10 mins) feeling light
> 
> Happy to answer any questions!  Thanks for reading.


Thx for the report. We are considering our first ever Xmas week trip and I am deciding on whether we want to brave MK on NYE and I think the dessert party is a great way to do it. I heard the celebratory vibe makes up for the crowds. We have done HEA dessert party before and really enjoyed the ability to spread out. My kids really enjoyed the desserts!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Trip planner said:


> Thx for the report. We are considering our first ever Xmas week trip and I am deciding on whether we want to brave MK on NYE and I think the dessert party is a great way to do it. I heard the celebratory vibe makes up for the crowds. We have done HEA dessert party before and really enjoyed the ability to spread out. My kids really enjoyed the desserts!



We've done the 12/30 early show dessert party the last two years and I'm a big fan.  Just having somewhere to "be" that you know will be reasonably uncrowded is worth it, just helps so much with flexibility, bathroom breaks, etc that night.  This year was surprisingly uncrowded too - I guess everyone waits for the late show!  

Not sure about 12/31 though!


----------



## rxbeth

We went last week to the after fireworks party and my daughter absolutely loved it. We did hang on the back rail but we still missed the lowest of the projections. Why is the front rail not recommended?


----------



## QueenElinor

crazycheryl said:


> We were seated closer to the entrance of the terrace where the roof is further in. I only took one picture from our seats but you can sort of see what I mean. Everyone else further along was able to move their chairs out for the fireworks while still being mostly covered. If you go in the rain, do not let them seat you where I took this picture from.
> 
> I am assuming plaza went to the garden still.


Thank you, that's very helpful. I'm sorry you didn't have a good time, but your report might help others, so thanks again for taking the time to post.


----------



## cakebaker

grannyminnie said:


> I would really like to do the plaza garden viewing and while I am doing so principally for the view of the castle and fireworks, I also would like to enjoy the food.  That being said, most of the items offered seem to be chocolate or partly chocolate.  I would not be able to eat much of that at night and would love to carry what I don't back to the room to enjoy the next day.  A PP said that carry-out boxes were not available.  I'm thinking about taking in a couple of plastic containers or bags to bring my goodies back with me.



I didn’t think it was chocolate heavy. There’s more than enough of non-chocolate items to eat. We were absolutely stuffed and my grandson hates chocolate.


----------



## LSUfan4444

grannyminnie said:


> A PP said that carry-out boxes were not available. I'm thinking about taking in a couple of plastic containers or bags to bring my goodies back with me.



They do not provide to-go boxes because you're not supposed to take things to-go.


----------



## TheMick424

Has anyone had luck booking these a few days in advance?  Curious about whether they sell out


----------



## Boardwalk III

Just booked the “before” fireworks party @MK  (plaza garden view) for April. Just 2 of us. Wondering what would happen if we don’t arrive at 7:45 as indicated for the 9:15 HEA show. We’re doing it more for the view than for the food and have a limited time at MK that day so hate to give up a the full 2 hours for this. So for example what would happen if we showed up at 8:15 instead? Other than possibly missing out on some of the food? Thanks!


----------



## WaterLinds

Boardwalk III said:


> Just booked the “before” fireworks party @MK  (plaza garden view) for April. Just 2 of us. Wondering what would happen if we don’t arrive at 7:45 as indicated for the 9:15 HEA show. We’re doing it more for the view than for the food and have a limited time at MK that day so hate to give up a the full 2 hours for this. So for example what would happen if we showed up at 8:15 instead? Other than possibly missing out on some of the food? Thanks!


Shouldn’t be a problem. We went later than check in, on what I think was a sold out night last year (on.y one party back then, though), and it was no issue. There was plenty of food out, we were able to relax and enjoy a bit and still got to the garden with plenty of time to find a good spot. I’m sure a sold out night now is a bit busier in the garden with the two parties, but you should be fine.


----------



## jaysmom4285

The main purpose of checking in is to get your wristband that identifies you as someone who has paid for access to the before or after plaza garden dessert party.  It doesn't really matter if you eat any desserts at all and just want access to the viewing space.  So show up whenever you want.  As the PP noted, the viewing area has more people now that there are both the before and after parties, but there is still room to move around and find a viewing spot, although the places along the rails may be taken if you arrive later.


----------



## JeninTexas

rxbeth said:


> We went last week to the after fireworks party and my daughter absolutely loved it. We did hang on the back rail but we still missed the lowest of the projections. Why is the front rail not recommended?



I am wondering the same thing. I know that people say if you are along the back rail, you will have extra space because those in front of you tend to stand up and move forward. But what about the front rail? Isn't there a walkway in front of it? So, wouldn't you also have a good view here? And you are closer also. Does that matter?


----------



## jaysmom4285

The front rail is fine, but those spots tend to get picked off early.  There is a walkway in front of that rail, as I recall.  And the view is excellent, but I'm not sure it's that much better than anywhere else.  I've never had a problem seeing the lower projections and we usually stand toward the back.  I just maneuver a little until I can see between the people.   I think people like the back rail because it tends to be more available, and you can lean on it.


----------



## Lorelei18

JeninTexas said:


> I am wondering the same thing. I know that people say if you are along the back rail, you will have extra space because those in front of you tend to stand up and move forward. But what about the front rail? Isn't there a walkway in front of it? So, wouldn't you also have a good view here? And you are closer also. Does that matter?


I believe the idea is that the Hub actually has a neglible slope to it so that the optimal location to view the castle and fireworks is actually at the intersection where Main Street meets the Hub.   So, the left back rail gets you closest to that spot


----------



## Lorelei18

LSUfan4444 said:


> They do not provide to-go boxes because you're not supposed to take things to-go.


This is the first time that I have heard they are discouraging/not offering to go boxes.  So lets be nice to the previous poster, and all of the many many others who have taken desserts to go.  I guess I just have to allow my boys to all eat til they barf!    Please people dont lecture me, Im joking...kind of.


----------



## cakebaker

Lorelei18 said:


> This is the first time that I have heard they are discouraging/not offering to go boxes.  So lets be nice to the previous poster, and all of the many many others who have taken desserts to go.  I guess I just have to allow my boys to all eat til they barf!    Please people dont lecture me, Im joking...kind of.



If they don’t complain of a stomach ache, they haven’t eaten enough! We’re skipping dinner just to be on our game. 

Btw, nothing stops you from getting a selection of desserts and putting them in a container at your table. They really don’t care. Anything out on the buffet has to be thrown away anyway. It may be that they aren’t giving out to go containers simply because it got to be a pain to deal with. That doesn’t mean they care if you take a few with you.


----------



## Araminta18

So...how far in advance do you have to book this?  Could I theoretically book it that day?  Or could I book the After party say an hour before the fireworks start?


----------



## cakebaker

Araminta18 said:


> So...how far in advance do you have to book this?  Could I theoretically book it that day?  Or could I book the After party say an hour before the fireworks start?



They book pretty far in advance. I doubt seriously you’d be able to book anything close to day of especially since the cancellation window would be closed at that point.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Lorelei18 said:


> I believe the idea is that the Hub actually has a neglible slope to it so that the optimal location to view the castle and fireworks is actually at the intersection where Main Street meets the Hub.   So, the left back rail gets you closest to that spot


Exactly. The front is actually more crowded as well so you kind of end up pinned between the people behind you an the rail. Usually, the back is pretty wide open and alot less crowded.


----------



## WaterLinds

LSUfan4444 said:


> They do not provide to-go boxes because you're not supposed to take things to-go.


It’s been a year, so things may have changed, but staff actively encouraged us to take food to go without us even asking about it. They did not have containers, although they checked for us just in case, but said we were welcome to use our own bag (I tend to carry a few in case of...kids, etc.).


----------



## Lorelei18

WaterLinds said:


> It’s been a year, so things may have changed, but staff actively encouraged us to take food to go without us even asking about it. They did not have containers, although they checked for us just in case, but said we were welcome to use our own bag (I tend to carry a few in case of...kids, etc.).


Yeah, December 2017 we brought a few little paper togo boxes/gift boxes, like the kind you get at a craft store to give Christmas cookies as gifts.   It was great because they folded flat, and when we were done with them we could just throw them away.   Hoping things haven't changed, as my kids enjoyed having macarons to snack on later in the evening.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

rxbeth said:


> We went last week to the after fireworks party and my daughter absolutely loved it. We did hang on the back rail but we still missed the lowest of the projections. Why is the front rail not recommended?





JeninTexas said:


> I am wondering the same thing. I know that people say if you are along the back rail, you will have extra space because those in front of you tend to stand up and move forward. But what about the front rail? Isn't there a walkway in front of it? So, wouldn't you also have a good view here? And you are closer also. Does that matter?



We've done the "before" party several times.  We stand at the front rail but frankly I get completely distracted by the people who stand in the walkway right in front of you until the CM chases them off.  There is a CM who stands in front of the viewing area and keeps the walkway clear of traffic.  I am completely mesmerized by the number of people who stop in the middle of the walkway to watch the fireworks.  They just stand there, block traffic until the CM asks them to keep moving.  Some of them stand right in front of you along the front rail squeezing against the rail making you step back.  We are talking DOZENS of people.  I am completely amazed by the cluelessness of these people.  People have been standing for hours in the area in front, inside the tapes,  and they think the fairy godmother opened up a space just for them in the middle of a walkway?  People will argue with the CM too.  Unfortunately, not all CM's are as quick and the longer they stay the more likely they are to argue.  I find it very distracting.  They aren't doing it on purpose or planned but it happens. 

I am planning on getting to the viewing area just a few minutes before the fireworks.  If you get there early and sit, please do not expect the people not to stand in front of you.  If you are seated on the grass you will not see.  There simply is not enough room for everyone to sit, so people will be standing in front of you.


----------



## anneboleyn

MaryKatesMom said:


> We've done the "before" party several times.  We stand at the front rail but frankly I get completely distracted by the people who stand in the walkway right in front of you until the CM chases them off.  There is a CM who stands in front of the viewing area and keeps the walkway clear of traffic.  I am completely mesmerized by the number of people who stop in the middle of the walkway to watch the fireworks.  They just stand there, block traffic until the CM asks them to keep moving.  Some of them stand right in front of you along the front rail squeezing against the rail making you step back.  We are talking DOZENS of people.  I am completely amazed by the cluelessness of these people.  People have been standing for hours in the area in front, inside the tapes,  and they think the fairy godmother opened up a space just for them in the middle of a walkway?  People will argue with the CM too.  Unfortunately, not all CM's are as quick and the longer they stay the more likely they are to argue.  I find it very distracting.  They aren't doing it on purpose or planned but it happens.
> 
> I am planning on getting to the viewing area just a few minutes before the fireworks.  If you get there early and sit, please do not expect the people not to stand in front of you.  If you are seated on the grass you will not see.  There simply is not enough room for everyone to sit, so people will be standing in front of you.



I was against the back rail for the After Fireworks Party in September, and the people would do the same thing in the walkway behind the viewing area. One lady refused to move and started filming the fireworks, and it actually took 3 CMs (including one getting right in front of her phone to stop the recording) to get her to finally move. And then she yelled that she was going to Guest Services to report them. It amazes me how these people think it's the CM's who are being jerks and not themselves lol


----------



## VicarJT

MaryKatesMom said:


> We've done the "before" party several times.  We stand at the front rail but frankly I get completely distracted by the people who stand in the walkway right in front of you until the CM chases them off.  There is a CM who stands in front of the viewing area and keeps the walkway clear of traffic.  I am completely mesmerized by the number of people who stop in the middle of the walkway to watch the fireworks.  They just stand there, block traffic until the CM asks them to keep moving.  Some of them stand right in front of you along the front rail squeezing against the rail making you step back.  We are talking DOZENS of people.  I am completely amazed by the cluelessness of these people.  People have been standing for hours in the area in front, inside the tapes,  and they think the fairy godmother opened up a space just for them in the middle of a walkway?  People will argue with the CM too.  Unfortunately, not all CM's are as quick and the longer they stay the more likely they are to argue.  I find it very distracting.  They aren't doing it on purpose or planned but it happens.
> 
> I am planning on getting to the viewing area just a few minutes before the fireworks.  If you get there early and sit, please do not expect the people not to stand in front of you.  If you are seated on the grass you will not see.  There simply is not enough room for everyone to sit, so people will be standing in front of you.



Oh my goodness! We must be related somehow. If I am at the front rail, I spend the whole time watching (and sometimes worrying about) the CMs as they deal with the folks who stop in the middle of the walkway. And some of them, when told to move, smoosh themselves forward into the folks who are inside the tapes, and it all just escalates. Back rail or grassy area for me!


----------



## FriendoftheHatter

Is it possible to book this (after party specifically) with a gift card? I travel in <3 weeks and my parents got me a large gift card for my birthday to cover stuff like food and dessert parties. I tried to make the reservation online and it would only allow me to put in a credit card. If I call can they make a gift card work? 

I'm solo and it would let me make a reservation for 49, so i'm guessing it's not going to sell out immediately, but i'd still prefer to have the reservation made soonish.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

FriendoftheHatter said:


> Is it possible to book this (after party specifically) with a gift card? I travel in <3 weeks and my parents got me a large gift card for my birthday to cover stuff like food and dessert parties. I tried to make the reservation online and it would only allow me to put in a credit card. If I call can they make a gift card work?
> 
> I'm solo and it would let me make a reservation for 49, so i'm guessing it's not going to sell out immediately, but i'd still prefer to have the reservation made soonish.


Yes, you have to call to use a gift card.


----------



## dragonfly57005

Thanks for the good tip about this viewing area! My husband came in January for the marathon  and said this fireworks show was amazing but the didn’t have a good spot to see the castle. This should be fun in June!


----------



## WIll C

Well we decided to try out the before party on the plaza for my Birthday. Terrace seating was sold out for March 4th but I think I'm good with the plaza since the angle looks better.


----------



## audrey13

If you do the before party on the Plaza, can you take some the food out into the plaza area to snack on while you wait? Or do they want you to keep the food and drinks inside?


----------



## cakebaker

audrey13 said:


> If you do the before party on the Plaza, can you take some the food out into the plaza area to snack on while you wait? Or do they want you to keep the food and drinks inside?




You can take it with you.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

This was our 4th time going to the HEA dessert party on 2/10.  The desserts and offerings are seemingly less and less. (I remember huge amounts of fruit, and sweets, including zebra domes!)  However, for the great viewing spot without the crowd, it is so worth it.  We got our goodies and then went to the area to scope out the back left corner.  I was worried someone would have already grabbed it, lol.  But no one was there and in fact there didn't seem as many people in the garden as when we went last year.  It makes for a delightful way to watch the fireworks without the crazy crowding.


----------



## grannyminnie

I'm very disappointed to hear that the food offerings are already being reduced.  I know people do this for the view and that the food is secondary, but my goodness, at these prices there could be a great dessert buffet!  Not gonna kill Disney to bring back what they served in the beginning.


----------



## cakebaker

grannyminnie said:


> I'm very disappointed to hear that the food offerings are already being reduced.  I know people do this for the view and that the food is secondary, but my goodness, at these prices there could be a great dessert buffet!  Not gonna kill Disney to bring back what they served in the beginning.



The menu changes from time to time. We went this past October and I noticed no reduction in quality or selection. They had added more savory items though and I appreciated that!  I’ve never thought any dessert buffet was gourmet quality, but they’re acceptable. My least favorite ever is the Frozen buffet, yet others rave about it. It’s really just personal preference.


----------



## grannyminnie

I kind of like the idea of savory items too.  Thank you for your comments.  I'll be booking for early May, and this will be my first dessert party at any park.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

There did not seem to be many savory items.  Just the cheeseburger egg rolls, which were pre cooked a long time prior, kind of chewy and not hot, and some cheese, crackers and very few fruits.


----------



## cakebaker

ConnecticutNonna said:


> There did not seem to be many savory items.  Just the cheeseburger egg rolls, which were pre cooked a long time prior, kind of chewy and not hot, and some cheese, crackers and very few fruits.



 Ours were hot or at least warm and appeared to be fresh. There was a nice selection of cheeses and crackers. It’s not a full buffet of savories, but it was enough between those and the desserts that we easily skipped dinner.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ConnecticutNonna said:


> This was our 4th time going to the HEA dessert party on 2/10.  The desserts and offerings are seemingly less and less. (I remember huge amounts of fruit, and sweets, including zebra domes!)  However, for the great viewing spot without the crowd, it is so worth it.  We got our goodies and then went to the area to scope out the back left corner.  I was worried someone would have already grabbed it, lol.  But no one was there and in fact there didn't seem as many people in the garden as when we went last year.  It makes for a delightful way to watch the fireworks without the crazy crowding.



Obviously different strokes for different folks/palates/preferences, but I tend to agree with you here.  I had the same feeling in Oct & 12/30.  The savory items don't appeal to me and the dessert offerings felt less interesting.  I really couldn't tell if it was just familiarity/repetition on my part that was clouding my thinking or if offerings had in fact changed... I sometimes have trouble distinguishing between the two.  

Anyway, thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## TheSpooph

We are thinking about this for Memorial Day weekend. We only have a day to spend before our DCL cruise. We haven’t seen the new show and I’m excited to see it. 

I would love to minimize crowds and waiting - we have three little ones and my husband isn’t a fan of crowded chaos. So, the dessert party seems like a good deal for us. 

Thank you to everyone for the tips. As always, I love using DIS for research.


----------



## Superchikk

Waiting for them to open September booking. We've done the dessert party before, but it's been a while. Last year, on an adults-only trip, DH & I watched the fireworks from Contemporary (where we were staying) but never watched in the parks. This year with the kids, I want to be sure to watch in the parks. And I'm SO not a fan of staking out a spot forever early and being squished. So dessert party it is.


----------



## Cluelyss

Superchikk said:


> Waiting for them to open September booking. We've done the dessert party before, but it's been a while. Last year, on an adults-only trip, DH & I watched the fireworks from Contemporary (where we were staying) but never watched in the parks. This year with the kids, I want to be sure to watch in the parks. And I'm SO not a fan of staking out a spot forever early and being squished. So dessert party it is.


And during party season, you will NOT regret having a reserved spot!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Superchikk

Cluelyss said:


> And during party season, you will NOT regret having a reserved spot!! Enjoy!!



That's what I was thinking! The cost is a little daunting, but DH said "Do it," so I'm booking as soon as I can!


----------



## Jennygt

Is there a spot for wheel chairs at the plaza viewing area? Or would it be better to try for the terrace?


----------



## Jennygt

So did I read correctly that there is a before and after party now? With both parties sharing the same plaza viewing area? Ugh is it now crowded there too? Not sure I can justify the cost if this is true


----------



## jaysmom4285

We do  the before parties and have only done one of them since the after party was added.  The viewing area certainly had more people than it did when there was just the before party, and I guess "crowded" is an individual interpretation.  But we didn't feel crowded by others or hemmed in, as we would have if we were on main street or in the Hub.  There was still plenty of personal space, and we could move around to stand where we wanted.  The "prime" spots on the front or back rail tend to get picked off early, but there's really no bad viewing spot.  People tend to sit before HEA starts,  and they take up more real estate that way.  Most people stand when HEA starts, and that frees up some space.  I didn't define it as crowded.  There are reports from others on this thread that you may find valuable, and I think most of them had the same experience.


----------



## cakebaker

Jennygt said:


> So did I read correctly that there is a before and after party now? With both parties sharing the same plaza viewing area? Ugh is it now crowded there too? Not sure I can justify the cost if this is true



when we did it in October, the park was very crowded, but the viewing area didn’t seem any more crowded than it ever was. The side you come in on gets pretty crowded because people tend to step in and stop. Go to the far side and it’s much less crowded. We did the after party and will continue to do it because we get there earlier and get our choice of spots. We also don’t feel rushed to finish eating. It’s still well worth it, imo.


----------



## gap2368

Jennygt said:


> Is there a spot for wheel chairs at the plaza viewing area? Or would it be better to try for the terrace?


You will be fine in the garden view area. I know people that have sat for the show. Get down there 15 or so minutes early and find a spot up front.


----------



## Jennygt

Can I reserve online or do I need to call


----------



## eagle1992

Jennygt said:


> Can I reserve online or do I need to call


Either


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Waiting for September also.  Today was our ADR day but Sept. dates not open yet.  Went ahead and booked our arrival day just in case but will switch it to our last day in the parks when they open up (hopefully)


----------



## disneydreamer781

I really want to do this at least once but DH doesn't want any part of it and I'm not going to do it alone. I wonder if I can convince him to do the "After" dessert party but I doubt it.  At least the park will be less crowded but he'll probably say it's too late.  I wish the Sparkling fireworks cruise in October was on a non party night at least once a week because he would do that. I have considered the Wednesday night DVC fireworks cruise but $85/pp seems a bit steep for just chocolate covered strawberries and champagne that I can't drink and he doesn't drink.


----------



## jaysmom4285

It looks as if you're going to WDW during MNSSHP time.  At the risk of telling you what you already know, HEA is only available to non-MNSSHP guests three nights a week.  We haven't been there at Halloween time, but we go every year in early December - MVMCP time - when HEA is only available to the public, so to speak, three nights a week.  On those three nights, the hub and main street viewing areas are unbelievably and (for me) intolerably crowded with people who want to see HEA.   I mean, shoulder to shoulder, pressed against each other, constantly jostled and shoved kind of crowded, and you have to stake out a spot incredibly early and put up with all that til the show starts.  For us, the  plaza garden dessert party is well worth it to have an uncrowded and perfect view of HEA.  It is pricey, but the real value of it, IMHO, is certainly not the desserts but the viewing experience. For us, we regard it as paying for a prime viewing location that actually has personal space that we don't' have to hold down for over an hour in advance, with some nice desserts thrown in for good measure.  We do the before party and spend most of our time sitting at a table, lingering over desserts. We don't go to the viewing area until 10-15 minutes before HEA starts and we've never had any problem getting good place to stand, with some personal space around us, even with the addition of the after party people.


----------



## cakebaker

jaysmom4285 said:


> It looks as if you're going to WDW during MNSSHP time.  At the risk of telling you what you already know, HEA is only available to non-MNSSHP guests three nights a week.  We haven't been there at Halloween time, but we go every year in early December - MVMCP time - when HEA is only available to the public, so to speak, three nights a week.  On those three nights, the hub and main street viewing areas are unbelievably and (for me) intolerably crowded with people who want to see HEA.   I mean, shoulder to shoulder, pressed against each other, constantly jostled and shoved kind of crowded, and you have to stake out a spot incredibly early and put up with all that til the show starts.  For us, the  plaza garden dessert party is well worth it to have an uncrowded and perfect view of HEA.  It is pricey, but the real value of it, IMHO, is certainly not the desserts but the viewing experience. For us, we regard it as paying for a prime viewing location that actually has personal space that we don't' have to hold down for over an hour in advance, with some nice desserts thrown in for good measure.  We do the before party and spend most of our time sitting at a table, lingering over desserts. We don't go to the viewing area until 10-15 minutes before HEA starts and we've never had any problem getting good place to stand, with some personal space around us, even with the addition of the after party people.



From my own experience, any night that isn’t a party night is insanely crowded. We did our after party on one last October. The viewing area was not packed, but outside that area is not somewhere I wanted to be. It was also an emh night and that only added to the insanity. Honestly, we don’t watch the fireworks without the buffet anymore. It’s worth every penny.


----------



## Jennygt

Id love to see some pics of the viewing area?


----------



## Jennygt

Is the area in front of caseys for fp??


----------



## anneboleyn

Jennygt said:


> Id love to see some pics of the viewing area?



Page 1.


----------



## Ensusieasm

Jennygt said:


> Is the area in front of caseys for fp??


No it is not for fast pass.


----------



## Cluelyss

Jennygt said:


> Is the area in front of caseys for fp??


No, no more FPs for fireworks. This area is open to the public now


----------



## Jennygt

Cluelyss said:


> No, no more FPs for fireworks. This area is open to the public now


Thanks for the info


----------



## DisneyWishes14

I was wondering if anyone has any recent experience with check-in/lining up to enter the dessert party portion of the Plaza Garden event (before fireworks)?  We haven't done this event in a while and, in years past, we used to deliberately show up about 20 - 30 minutes late with the hopes the buffet crowds would clear a bit (which they did!) and we would get a table on the mid-mezzanine area instead of the top mezzanine.  Will this strategy still work?  I would really prefer not to spend a lot of time waiting in the check-in line, but I'm not sure if the process has changed since we last did this.  Thanks!


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Well shoot.  Was planning on doing this on 9/3 but it appears they are not doing it that night.  Don't they normally do it every night?  It isn't a MNSSHP night.


----------



## Superchikk

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Well shoot.  Was planning on doing this on 9/3 but it appears they are not doing it that night.  Don't they normally do it every night?  It isn't a MNSSHP night.


I don't believe they've released dates past August yet.


----------



## Cluelyss

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Well shoot.  Was planning on doing this on 9/3 but it appears they are not doing it that night.  Don't they normally do it every night?  It isn't a MNSSHP night.


 Yes, it should be offered every non-party night when fireworks are being shown. However, this is one of those events that does not always load right at 180 days, so it may just not be available for booking yet.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

It is out there for 9/4 so a few September dates are


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

OK, maybe slow to get out there.  9/3 is available for plaza viewing so hopefully the Terrace one will be out there soon.


----------



## cakebaker

Mrs Grumpy said:


> It is out there for 9/4 so a few September dates are



I just looked and can’t see dates past August. The calendar doesn’t even scroll past August for me.

Edited to add - this was plaza viewing.


----------



## dbb727

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any recent experience with check-in/lining up to enter the dessert party portion of the Plaza Garden event (before fireworks)?  We haven't done this event in a while and, in years past, we used to deliberately show up about 20 - 30 minutes late with the hopes the buffet crowds would clear a bit (which they did!) and we would get a table on the mid-mezzanine area instead of the top mezzanine.  Will this strategy still work?  I would really prefer not to spend a lot of time waiting in the check-in line, but I'm not sure if the process has changed since we last did this.  Thanks!


 Your strategy should still work. We went to before party back in Sept, checkin time was 6:30 and we were going to go ride people mover but I looked over and saw a HUGE line at tomorrowland terrace at 6:28 so we headed that way and it ended up being the Terrace seating line. The before party had already been let in, we went right to the podium and were seated at the last table on the top tier and it was a few min after 6:30. In retrospect, I should have pushed my family to go ride PPM, but it was our first party so I wasn’t sure the flow. I also hate lines and can’t understand why anyone would line up voluntarily 20min early when you know you have over an hr window to eat


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

cakebaker said:


> I just looked and can’t see dates past August. The calendar doesn’t even scroll past August for me.
> 
> Edited to add - this was plaza viewing.


That is odd.  Maybe because we have a trip booked and it is within our 180+10?


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Called in this morning to see if I could get any more information as to why the 9/3 Terrace party isn't going on (garden plaza and after fireworks are both showing for that day).  They didn't know either of course   Has anyone ever seen them do the other two on a night but not the terrace?


----------



## cakebaker

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Called in this morning to see if I could get any more information as to why the 9/3 Terrace party isn't going on (garden plaza and after fireworks are both showing for that day).  They didn't know either of course   Has anyone ever seen them do the other two on a night but not the terrace?



Most likely there’s some kind of private event that night....or it’s a glitch.


----------



## Lease257

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any recent experience with check-in/lining up to enter the dessert party portion of the Plaza Garden event (before fireworks)?  We haven't done this event in a while and, in years past, we used to deliberately show up about 20 - 30 minutes late with the hopes the buffet crowds would clear a bit (which they did!) and we would get a table on the mid-mezzanine area instead of the top mezzanine.  Will this strategy still work?  I would really prefer not to spend a lot of time waiting in the check-in line, but I'm not sure if the process has changed since we last did this.  Thanks!



We were there March 1st.  We could start check in at 6:30 for 8:00 fireworks.  We got there close to 7. We were checked in with no wait.  We were not at the top, but I think in the middle? We had to walk down a ramp to go to the desserts.  And I could see there was another buffet up a ramp. We had no lines and still a HUGE array of food options. They restocked the fruit close to 7:30 even. 

We walked over at 7:30 and the garden was packed. I know we were later than everyone, but I feel like I paid to NOT have to show up early so I was ok with getting a spot wherever we could. We got a small patch of grass to sit. The projections were blocked by a small tree and we probably could have moved to the back railing to stand. But my kids really wanted to sit and everyone stayed sitting for the fireworks.  

The place cleared out afterwards so we moved so we could watch the second projection show with no obstructions. 

I was pleased with the whole evening although the garden did seem packed for it being a special ticketed even.


----------



## glocon

Does anyone think there will ever be an adult beverage added to this party?


----------



## cakebaker

glocon said:


> Does anyone think there will ever be an adult beverage added to this party?


 
I wish!


----------



## cakebaker

Lease257 said:


> We were there March 1st.  We could start check in at 6:30 for 8:00 fireworks.  We got there close to 7. We were checked in with no wait.  We were not at the top, but I think in the middle? We had to walk down a ramp to go to the desserts.  And I could see there was another buffet up a ramp. We had no lines and still a HUGE array of food options. They restocked the fruit close to 7:30 even.
> 
> We walked over at 7:30 and the garden was packed. I know we were later than everyone, but I feel like I paid to NOT have to show up early so I was ok with getting a spot wherever we could. We got a small patch of grass to sit. The projections were blocked by a small tree and we probably could have moved to the back railing to stand. But my kids really wanted to sit and everyone stayed sitting for the fireworks.
> 
> The place cleared out afterwards so we moved so we could watch the second projection show with no obstructions.
> 
> I was pleased with the whole evening although the garden did seem packed for it being a special ticketed even.



Strange if you had garden viewing that you’d be directed to the terrace view dessert area. They’re the same desserts, but the garden view buffet is on the upper level.

Also, since the addition of the after dessert party, there are guests in the viewing area long before those with the before party get there.


----------



## SaintsManiac

We attended on Sunday, March 3. Last time we went was January last year, so I was anxious to see the changes.

We checked in right before 7 and they walked us to a table on the lower level. Buffet line was pretty busy at that time, but it moved quickly.

We loved the new savory items. I lost count of how many egg rolls my husband ate LOL! We felt it was substantial enough to replace dinner. We ate a late lunch that day, too.

The buffet was always stocked and fresh. We enjoyed everything we ate. Loved those cookies and cream push pops!

We walked to the garden at about 7:30. There was plenty of room. We sat along the back rail on the left. Most people remained seated during the show, which surprised me.

We loved the whole experience and I am glad I booked it despite my misgivings when they changed things up. We are looking forward to attending the July 4th event.


----------



## exnihilio13

We're heading to MK April 10th and I had considered the "After fireworks" dessert party since that night has EMH until midnight.
But HEA is a 9:15pm showtime in April based on the Disney website so now I'm trying to do the math.
My original thought was to go back to the resort early afternoon to rest/chill/eat and then head back around 6ish, ride a couple, check in and get primo seats shortly after 8pm.
Then head to the dessert party to chow down a bit and recharge for EMH (9 and 11 year old in tow) while the non EMHers clear out and then do an hour or so's worth of EMH.

But if the fireworks are 9:15, run 18 minutes and the regular park closes at 10pm that leaves..27 minutes for the dessert party?

Or does the dessert party run longer past 10pm since it's outside the ride area?


----------



## DisneyWishes14

dbb727 said:


> Your strategy should still work. We went to before party back in Sept, checkin time was 6:30 and we were going to go ride people mover but I looked over and saw a HUGE line at tomorrowland terrace at 6:28 so we headed that way and it ended up being the Terrace seating line. The before party had already been let in, we went right to the podium and were seated at the last table on the top tier and it was a few min after 6:30. In retrospect, *I should have pushed my family to go ride PPM, but it was our first party so I wasn’t sure the flow.* I also hate lines and can’t understand why anyone would line up voluntarily 20min early when you know you have over an hr window to eat





Lease257 said:


> We were there March 1st.  We could start check in at 6:30 for 8:00 fireworks.  We got there close to 7. We were checked in with no wait.  We were not at the top, but I think in the middle? We had to walk down a ramp to go to the desserts.  And I could see there was another buffet up a ramp. We had no lines and still a HUGE array of food options. They restocked the fruit close to 7:30 even.
> 
> *We walked over at 7:30 and the garden was packed.* I know we were later than everyone, but I feel like I paid to NOT have to show up early so I was ok with getting a spot wherever we could. We got a small patch of grass to sit. The projections were blocked by a small tree and we probably could have moved to the back railing to stand. But my kids really wanted to sit and everyone stayed sitting for the fireworks.
> 
> The place cleared out afterwards so we moved so we could watch the second projection show with no obstructions.
> 
> I was pleased with the whole evening although the garden did seem packed for it being a special ticketed even.





SaintsManiac said:


> We attended on Sunday, March 2. Last time we went was January last year, so I was anxious to see the changes.
> 
> We checked in right before 7 and they walked us to a table on the lower level. Buffet line was pretty busy at that time, but it moved quickly.
> 
> We loved the new savory items. I lost count of how many egg rolls my husband ate LOL! *We felt it was substantial enough to replace dinner.* We ate a late lunch that day, too.
> 
> The buffet was always stocked and fresh. We enjoyed everything we ate. Loved those cookies and cream push pops!
> 
> We walked to the garden at about 7:30. There was plenty of room. We sat along the back rail on the left. Most people remained seated during the show, which surprised me.
> 
> We loved the whole experience and I am glad I booked it despite my misgivings when they changed things up. We are looking forward to attending the July 4th event.



Thanks for the feedback everyone!  Lease257 - that was our experience the last time we did the HEA Plaza party.  We arrived later, no buffet line, great table mid-mezzanine, but, by the time we got to the garden it was packed.  We still had a nice view, but it was a completely different experience than when we did the Wishes dessert party where, it was so sparse, we could have done cartwheels in the garden.  dbb727, you have a good point in that, we also don't want to wait 30 minutes to get into an event and have an hour to eat desserts.  SaintsManiac, it's good to hear the savory items are fairly substantial as we probably won't do a full dinner prior to this event and we will be hungry for something other than sweets.  I'm also glad to hear there was room in the garden when you arrived.  Alright - now to look at my plan and strategize party arrival time!  We are taking first-timers and I want to try to create a great experience for them!


----------



## Lease257

cakebaker said:


> Strange if you had garden viewing that you’d be directed to the terrace view dessert area. They’re the same desserts, but the garden view buffet is on the upper level.
> 
> Also, since the addition of the after dessert party, there are guests in the viewing area long before those with the before party get there.




I didn’t know both parties were in the same place. He said we could use the top (which was way more crowded) but the bottom was closer to our seat so he said we could go down to the buffet if we wanted.


----------



## Lease257

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone!  Lease257 - that was our experience the last time we did the HEA Plaza party.  We arrived later, no buffet line, great table mid-mezzanine, but, by the time we got to the garden it was packed.  We still had a nice view, but it was a completely different experience than when we did the Wishes dessert party where, it was so sparse, we could have done cartwheels in the garden.  dbb727, you have a good point in that, we also don't want to wait 30 minutes to get into an event and have an hour to eat desserts.  SaintsManiac, it's good to hear the savory items are fairly substantial as we probably won't do a full dinner prior to this event and we will be hungry for something other than sweets.  I'm also glad to hear there was room in the garden when you arrived.  Alright - now to look at my plan and strategize party arrival time!  We are taking first-timers and I want to try to create a great experience for them!


 
We def used this as dinner and were completely full.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Lease257 said:


> I didn’t know both parties were in the same place. He said we could use the top (which was way more crowded) but the bottom was closer to our seat so he said we could go down to the buffet if we wanted.





Lease257 said:


> We def used this as dinner and were completely full.



That's awesome!  Thank you so much for the feedback!


----------



## Cluelyss

exnihilio13 said:


> We're heading to MK April 10th and I had considered the "After fireworks" dessert party since that night has EMH until midnight.
> But HEA is a 9:15pm showtime in April based on the Disney website so now I'm trying to do the math.
> My original thought was to go back to the resort early afternoon to rest/chill/eat and then head back around 6ish, ride a couple, check in and get primo seats shortly after 8pm.
> Then head to the dessert party to chow down a bit and recharge for EMH (9 and 11 year old in tow) while the non EMHers clear out and then do an hour or so's worth of EMH.
> 
> But if the fireworks are 9:15, run 18 minutes and the regular park closes at 10pm that leaves..27 minutes for the dessert party?
> 
> Or does the dessert party run longer past 10pm since it's outside the ride area?


They will not kick you out at official park closing. There are nights the after party starts after the park closes.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

cakebaker said:


> Strange if you had garden viewing that you’d be directed to the terrace view dessert area. They’re the same desserts, but the garden view buffet is on the upper level.
> 
> Also, since the addition of the after dessert party, there are guests in the viewing area long before those with the before party get there.



For the Plaza Garden party, they seat people in both the "upper level" and "middle level" of the Tomorrowland Terrace.  If you're in the "middle level" - they will usually let you walk down the short ramp to the buffet that services the Tomorrowland Terrace party.  That's closer than going 'across the walkway' and over into the "upper level" buffet area.  Although I have seen variations of this over time.


----------



## cakebaker

GADisneyDad14 said:


> For the Plaza Garden party, they seat people in both the "upper level" and "middle level" of the Tomorrowland Terrace.  If you're in the "middle level" - they will usually let you walk down the short ramp to the buffet that services the Tomorrowland Terrace party.  That's closer than going 'across the walkway' and over into the "upper level" buffet area.  Although I have seen variations of this over time.



Good to know. We’ve done this many times, but we’ve always been in the upper level area I guess. They usually tell us we’re welcome to go the the terrace area, but never did as it’s the same food.


----------



## blakefamily

we did the plaza viewing party on Sat Mar 2.  We enjoyed the desserts and savory items and when we walked into the garden plaza area at about 7:10, I thought this is gonna be great. we plopped down to the left of a topiary and the area wasn't crowded at all...it definitely filled up and I was really hoping people would stay seated, but that didn't happen.  I moved to the back fence to stand/lean against it. It was better than being in a crowded main street.  I would do it again. we are going in Sept and will try to book then and hope for less people  https://photos.app.goo.gl/2VTraqt9eyWjD3xx7


----------



## HappyGal

I paid for the Tomorrowland Terrace View.  If I don't like that view can I move down to the Garden Plaza View?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

HappyGal said:


> I paid for the Tomorrowland Terrace View.  If I don't like that view can I move down to the Garden Plaza View?



Not without a little CM pixie dust/on the spot accommodation, generally speaking.  YMMV.

And it would really be moving ‘over’ to the Plaza Garden viewing area.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Do they still have the small bottles of water at the Plaza Garden parties and if so will they give you one if you are over at the Terrace Party??? I don’t like the water they serve from the large glass containers.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lsdolphin said:


> Do they still have the small bottles of water at the Plaza Garden parties and if so will they give you one if you are over at the Terrace Party??? I don’t like the water they serve from the large glass containers.



I have not personally seen them, although I have not asked either.


----------



## mckennarose

We did the dessert party before, but before they offered two parties and it was what is now the "before" party.  We're looking at doing a party in May but I don't know which would work better for us.  We don't have little kids, so staying late is not a problem and the night we are looking at has EMH from 9-11 pm, which we won't be doing.  I'm leaning toward the after party so we can ride more rides before HEA, see the show and then eat while the park clears out some.  Any thoughts?


----------



## exnihilio13

mckennarose said:


> We did the dessert party before, but before they offered two parties and it was what is now the "before" party.  We're looking at doing a party in May but I don't know which would work better for us.  We don't have little kids, so staying late is not a problem and the night we are looking at has EMH from 9-11 pm, which we won't be doing.  I'm leaning toward the after party so we can ride more rides before HEA, see the show and then eat while the park clears out some.  Any thoughts?



See a few threads above where I was having the exact same debate.
My concern is HEA fireworks are at 9:15 for me in April and look to be 9pm in May which means everyone clears out of the park at 9:18ish.
So you'll likely have the dessert party all to yourself but my question would be: 
"How long after the official park closure for (at least for non-EMHers) does the dessert party run for?"
You may only get maybe 30 minutes if it shuts down at 10pm.
If you go before then you *could* EMH for 30-40 minutes if you felt like it.

Still haven't figured out when the "After Fireworks" dessert party officially ends.


----------



## JeninTexas

mckennarose said:


> We did the dessert party before, but before they offered two parties and it was what is now the "before" party.  We're looking at doing a party in May but I don't know which would work better for us.  We don't have little kids, so staying late is not a problem and the night we are looking at has EMH from 9-11 pm, which we won't be doing.  I'm leaning toward the after party so we can ride more rides before HEA, see the show and then eat while the park clears out some.  Any thoughts?



We are doing just this. I booked the after party on an EMH night. We plan to eat while the park clears out, and maybe do one or two rides before EMH ends.


----------



## shoreward

Lsdolphin said:


> Do they still have the small bottles of water at the Plaza Garden parties and if so will they give you one if you are over at the Terrace Party??? I don’t like the water they serve from the large glass containers.


The last time I went, I asked a CM for bottled water.  It was not a problem.


----------



## mckennarose

exnihilio13 said:


> See a few threads above where I was having the exact same debate.
> My concern is HEA fireworks are at 9:15 for me in April and look to be 9pm in May which means everyone clears out of the park at 9:18ish.
> So you'll likely have the dessert party all to yourself but my question would be:
> "How long after the official park closure for (at least for non-EMHers) does the dessert party run for?"
> You may only get maybe 30 minutes if it shuts down at 10pm.
> If you go before then you *could* EMH for 30-40 minutes if you felt like it.
> 
> Still haven't figured out when the "After Fireworks" dessert party officially ends.



Do we know what the official end of the dessert party time has been? 

I’m trying to remember how long we actually took eating at the before party last year, but I can’t imagine it was an hour.  I’m thinking a half hour is pretty good and we could work with that. ??  In all the dessert parties we’ve done we’ve always been finished eating and waiting around for the start of the shows.  That’s the part I want to eliminate. 

There have been several times at the end of the night where we’ve been in restaurants at park close, mostly Epcot and R&C for Illuminations.  We were never rushed out and really enjoyed a leisurely walk out of an uncrowded park.  However, there weren’t any times that EMH were going on.  I don’t know if or how that would affect the after dessert party.


----------



## jaysmom4285

I have not done the after party, only the before.  But I have been following this thread, and I believe that several people have said that there didn't seem to be any official end time for the after dessert party.  They were welcome to stay,  even after the park had closed, and they didn't feel rushed at all.    It's much like the stores on Main Street - the park may be closed, but they're happy to have you shop for a while after that.  I expect there may come a point where they won't be bringing out   many new fresh trays of desserts, but it should be well stocked for as long as most people are there.


----------



## Superchikk

Just booked for 9/12 this morning! Woohoo!


----------



## LibrarianBecky

Looking for some opinions.  We will be in WDW the first week of June.  I'm considering booking the plaza garden viewing dessert party.  We've never done a dessert party before AND we've never seen HEA before (it was Wishes during our last trip).  My concern is about sitting down/standing up.  My husband has a back issue that makes it difficult to stand in one place for extended periods of time.  I thought about the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing, but that view just looks so much worse than the plaza garden that I don't want to do that, even though it would have a chair he could sit in.  I've read some reviews that seem to indicate that if you sit along the back fence, you could be able to stay seated, even during the fireworks, because most people tend to crowd toward the front.  For those who have attended before, would you say that is accurate?


----------



## Lorelei18

Can someone tell me if your entire group has to be there to check in for the after party?


----------



## jaysmom4285

Lorelei18 said:


> Can someone tell me if your entire group has to be there to check in for the after party?



We've only done the before party, but the entire group didn't have to be together at check-in for us.  Our daughter and her boyfriend were doing other things, and they arrived at check-in after we did, with no problem. I imagine it would be the same for the after party.


----------



## jaysmom4285

LibrarianBecky said:


> Looking for some opinions.  We will be in WDW the first week of June.  I'm considering booking the plaza garden viewing dessert party.  We've never done a dessert party before AND we've never seen HEA before (it was Wishes during our last trip).  My concern is about sitting down/standing up.  My husband has a back issue that makes it difficult to stand in one place for extended periods of time.  I thought about the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing, but that view just looks so much worse than the plaza garden that I don't want to do that, even though it would have a chair he could sit in.  I've read some reviews that seem to indicate that if you sit along the back fence, you could be able to stay seated, even during the fireworks, because most people tend to crowd toward the front.  For those who have attended before, would you say that is accurate?



He could certainly stay seated at the back if he wanted to.  He would likely have no difficulty seeing the fireworks because they're so high.  The only issue may be seeing the projections on the castle, since they're lower.  It would just depend on whether people are standing in front of him.  Many people are considerate enough to try not to stand directly in front of people who are sitting. And you are right that a lot of people move forward when the show starts.


----------



## Lorelei18

jaysmom4285 said:


> We've only done the before party, but the entire group didn't have to be together at check-in for us.  Our daughter and her boyfriend were doing other things, and they arrived at check-in after we did, with no problem. I imagine it would be the same for the after party.


Thanks!   Next question is, can I check everyone in for the after party without them being with me?  Like could I go get our wristbands while they ride another ride?   I'm just remembering how crowded the area between the Terrace and the Garden gets with people needing to leave the hub via the bypass.   Would be nice to get our bands when check in opens and then just come back to the garden when we are ready to grab our spot, since we wont be eating our desserts til afterwards.


----------



## glocon

LibrarianBecky said:


> Looking for some opinions.  We will be in WDW the first week of June.  I'm considering booking the plaza garden viewing dessert party.  We've never done a dessert party before AND we've never seen HEA before (it was Wishes during our last trip).  My concern is about sitting down/standing up.  My husband has a back issue that makes it difficult to stand in one place for extended periods of time.  I thought about the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing, but that view just looks so much worse than the plaza garden that I don't want to do that, even though it would have a chair he could sit in.  I've read some reviews that seem to indicate that if you sit along the back fence, you could be able to stay seated, even during the fireworks, because most people tend to crowd toward the front.  For those who have attended before, would you say that is accurate?



I’ve not done either yet, but to save my husband pain I would pick the terrace party. I don’t think it’s really that much worse of a view, and it could save him from having a bad night or a bad day the next day. My husband too has a bad back, and if he were coming in this trip with us in July, we would for sure choose terrace.  I figure with the price tag it has, it can’t be that bad.  The fence option isn’t guaranteed and many probably want it.


----------



## MinnieMSue

I have a bad back and did both last year. I prefer the terrace for my back. The view was fine. We couldn’t see castle projections that well but enjoyed the fireworks from chairs. The garden area was not good for my back. I was along the back fence but could not sit comfortably at all on the ground. Not at all. I couldn’t stand it. I ended up standing and kind of leaning back on the fence and sort of sitting on it. That was much better. I could see most of the castle projections and fireworks were more centered but that didn’t matter to me. Sitting at a table on a chair with a back was significantly more comfortable for me


----------



## Spacecow

Finally getting around to doing a review: We did the Terrace party on 3/3.

It was amazing and I'd do it again in a heartbeat. We got a table right on the rail and the view was great. Sure we didn't get the full "right in front of the castle" vantage point, but honestly I didn't care about that at all. We were able to see most of the projections and it was SO MUCH BETTER to be able to sit down and enjoy the show at a table and not in the grass, and not standing around being pushed and shoved in a crowd. Plus, Tinkerbelle flew right over us! I don't know how I'll go back to watching fireworks the "regular" way!

We checked in about 6:50 and got seated right away. The desserts were good, I liked all of them. I didn't try any of the savory options but my sister said the cheese tasted off.

If it's your first time seeing HEA and you want the perfect viewing angle, then the garden party is the better choice. but, if you're like me and have either seen the show before or aren't concerned with the perfect experience, I recommend the Terrace party 110%!! 

My pictures of the fireworks don't really do the view justice because of the way I was holding my phone... I just sat it on the table and snapped a few quick pics during the show, so the rail got in the way. But from what my eye saw, it was great! 

Our table:







The show:


----------



## vanderbar

Great photos - thanks for sharing - we are first time visitors (ever!) and glad we've booked the Terrace now.


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

LibrarianBecky said:


> Looking for some opinions.  We will be in WDW the first week of June.  I'm considering booking the plaza garden viewing dessert party.  We've never done a dessert party before AND we've never seen HEA before (it was Wishes during our last trip).  My concern is about sitting down/standing up.  My husband has a back issue that makes it difficult to stand in one place for extended periods of time.  I thought about the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing, but that view just looks so much worse than the plaza garden that I don't want to do that, even though it would have a chair he could sit in.  I've read some reviews that seem to indicate that if you sit along the back fence, you could be able to stay seated, even during the fireworks, because most people tend to crowd toward the front.  For those who have attended before, would you say that is accurate?



Hi there,

First, let me start by saying my family truly loved, loved both parties and would partake again in either dessert party in a heartbeat. In saying that, I would not hesitate recommending The Terrace View for your hubby’s sake. It gives him, as well as yourself, an opportunity to eliminate your worries about him sitting/standing, seeing/not seeing, and solely focus on enjoying the show. To be honest, if you happen to attend a sold out, or even closely sold out party, his castle view will be obstructed @ either party. My 5y/o daughter, Mother, and myself attended a Plaza party last Sept (nonpeak) and although it was wonderful, we were packed like sardines which eliminated the opportunity for each attendee to squish towards front to view projections. Also, in my opinion, the garden attracts families of all ages, but especially families w/ very little ones who may find it a challenge to sit in one place for a long period of time. The Plaza gives them an area to move about until showtime. All this being said, I 100% recommend u go forward w/ Terrace view.

Picture from Sept. 2018 Garden View Party...


----------



## LibrarianBecky

Thank you to those who shared their opinion.  I appreciate having people with back issues relay their experiences.  My husband isn't the type to complain--he's more likely to silently overdo it and suffer the next day (or for the rest of our trip!).  It's making me reconsider the terrace option.  Appreciate the input!


----------



## 4Hawks

We are booked for May (Friday before Mother's day), but I'm debating whether to cancel. I eat gluten free and my kids are not big eaters. However, my daughter cannot sit still and does not do well in very crowded spaces. The crowd prediction for that day is a 4, so not too bad. Would we be able to find a decent spot if we show up 20-30 minutes earlier? Or should I just keep the reservation?


----------



## Michiel

Quick question: for the terrace party, is the seating pre determined or come first serve first? Would it help to come early for a table with a better view? Thanks!


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

Michiel said:


> Quick question: for the terrace party, is the seating pre determined or come first serve first? Would it help to come early for a table with a better view? Thanks!



Someone who has recently attended please chime in if anything has recently changed, but I believe tables are assigned as reservation is made over phone or online.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Michiel said:


> Quick question: for the terrace party, is the seating pre determined or come first serve first? Would it help to come early for a table with a better view? Thanks!



Now seating is first come first served. So coming early should put you more front and center. Most seating is along the front rail thankfully with a row behind it.


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

MinnieMSue said:


> Now seating is first come first served. So coming early should put you more front and center. Most seating is along the front rail thankfully with a row behind it.



Thank u. We attended one of the 1st parties. Good to know it’s changed.


----------



## Cluelyss

4Hawks said:


> We are booked for May (Friday before Mother's day), but I'm debating whether to cancel. I eat gluten free and my kids are not big eaters. However, my daughter cannot sit still and does not do well in very crowded spaces. The crowd prediction for that day is a 4, so not too bad. Would we be able to find a decent spot if we show up 20-30 minutes earlier? Or should I just keep the reservation?


If your daughter does not do well in crowded spaces and you opt not to do the dessert party, do not try to watch the show from the front of the castle. It will be a mob scene even on the slowest of days, as you really need to see it front and center for the full effect. If you opt to watch behind the castle, you’ll miss the projections but will have a glorious view of the fireworks (position yourself with your back to the castle, facing Pinnochios). Alternatively, if you watch from Fantasyland, the bursts will appear to be all around you. But if seeing the projections are important to you, do the garden party. You’ll have a perfect view and much more elbow room for your daughter.


----------



## 4Hawks

Cluelyss said:


> If your daughter does not do well in crowded spaces and you opt not to do the dessert party, do not try to watch the show from the front of the castle. It will be a mob scene even on the slowest of days, as you really need to see it front and center for the full effect. If you opt to watch behind the castle, you’ll miss the projections but will have a glorious view of the fireworks (position yourself with your back to the castle, facing Pinnochios). Alternatively, if you watch from Fantasyland, the bursts will appear to be all around you. But if seeing the projections are important to you, do the garden party. You’ll have a perfect view and much more elbow room for your daughter.



Thank you! If it's going to be a mob even with 'slow' crowds, then we'll definitely do the party.


----------



## Stephen's Mom

I need some advice from all of you experts!  I'm toying with the idea of adding a HEA dessert party either on August 21 (EMH night until 11pm) or August 26 (open until 10 pm).  Those are the only 2 nights I have available to watch the fireworks.  Any opinions if one night would be better than the other to do the dessert party (and before or after)??  I keep flip flopping between the two and it's making me crazy.  The 26th is our second last day (the 27th is MNSSHP) but it's getting close to SWGE opening day so I don't know if the crowds could potentially be nuts on that night for HEA (which may make the dessert party a good idea)?  Or will the EMH night on the 21st be even more crowded?  We were hoping to take advantage of doing some rides after fireworks until 11 pm but I've never been to an evening EMH before so perhaps this would be a zoo anyways.  Argh....any opinions?


----------



## 3DisneyBuggs

I reserved the terrace view party. How early can you check in? My ADr says 815 but should we arrive earlier? Is check in off Main Street? Its our first dessert party and Im looking forward to it.


----------



## GaryDis

I’m struggling to decide which party for late May. Three pre-retirement adults, the eldest turns 65 that day, no kids, no EMH that night, HEA at 9:15, park closing at 10, OUAT schedule not posted yet, first time visit for another of the party.  Lunch scheduled at Skippers for 12:45, no dinner reservations with the expectation of counter service when we’re hungry. It will be the third day of our vacation, with DHS and Fantasmic planned the day before.

The problem is I’m short, 5’5”. When we went to MNSSHP a couple of years ago, we had plenty of space in the left garden area, but for some reason they allowed people to stand on the walkway in front of the railing, and it was really difficult to see the show. (Don’t remind me of the family with balloons floating several feet up.)

We’re torn between the Terrace and the Garden View. On the one hand, because we’re a party of three, I worry about not getting a good table at the Terrace view. On the other hand, unless we got to the Garden View early, it wouldn’t matter because of people standing in front.  And if we do the after show, that would mean missing OUAT anyway. (Is it always after the fireworks?)

Opinions?


----------



## SinCityMMAFan

4Hawks said:


> We are booked for May (Friday before Mother's day), but I'm debating whether to cancel. I eat gluten free and my kids are not big eaters. However, my daughter cannot sit still and does not do well in very crowded spaces. The crowd prediction for that day is a 4, so not too bad. Would we be able to find a decent spot if we show up 20-30 minutes earlier? Or should I just keep the reservation?



I'm booked for that day as well (Plaza viewing area).  I've done the dessert party twice (once for Wishes and once for HEA).  Since doing it the first time I got spoiled so now I do it every trip.  I love the garden area in front of Plaza.  There's always plenty of room and you aren't standing shoulder to shoulder with people.  I don't handle those types of situations well so it's worth the cost for me.  Even with a moderate crowd viewing for HEA especially close the castle fills up and it gets pretty packed.  Plaza at least you have room to breathe and I never seen anyone hold a kid up on their shoulders and block the view of people behind them however I see that a lot on the Main Street area.  Something I always take into consideration as well is being the unlucky one stuck behind someone with a kid on their shoulders.


----------



## Spacecow

3DisneyBuggs said:


> I reserved the terrace view party. How early can you check in? My ADr says 815 but should we arrive earlier? Is check in off Main Street? Its our first dessert party and Im looking forward to it.



My ADR had us checking in at 7:15 for an 8pm show, but we arrived at 6:50 and were seated right away. There were several parties already there, so you can probably get there even earlier than that. Seating is first come first served, so it's best to arrive early. 

You check in right at Tomorrowland Terrace. From main street, turn right after you pass The Plaza, and you'll see it. There are signs and cast members waiting right out front.


----------



## toocherie

Questions:  What is OUAT?


----------



## SinCityMMAFan

toocherie said:


> Questions:  What is OUAT?



Once Upon A Time (Projection Show)


----------



## only hope

OUAT is not always after fireworks. Sometimes its before.


----------



## GaryDis

Another question: Are reservations refundable if you change your mind?  If so, what's the deadline?

Never mind: It told me all the way on the confirmation page, 5 day cancellation policy.


----------



## kat_lh

Stephen's Mom said:


> I need some advice from all of you experts!  I'm toying with the idea of adding a HEA dessert party either on August 21 (EMH night until 11pm) or August 26 (open until 10 pm).  Those are the only 2 nights I have available to watch the fireworks.  Any opinions if one night would be better than the other to do the dessert party (and before or after)??  I keep flip flopping between the two and it's making me crazy.  The 26th is our second last day (the 27th is MNSSHP) but it's getting close to SWGE opening day so I don't know if the crowds could potentially be nuts on that night for HEA (which may make the dessert party a good idea)?  Or will the EMH night on the 21st be even more crowded?  We were hoping to take advantage of doing some rides after fireworks until 11 pm but I've never been to an evening EMH before so perhaps this would be a zoo anyways.  Argh....any opinions?



I’d do the before party the night of EMH. If they extend EMH hours, switch to the after party which would give you time to enjoy the food, let crowds die down and then participate in EMH. 

We did the party one night when EMH went to 1am. (I think, maybe it was just midnight.) It was great to be able to fuel up and rest before we kept our kids up all night!


----------



## Kaufeegurl

I'm making a reservation for a dessert party on 9/11 when there are EMH and the park is open until 12am. Showtime is 9:15. I'm leaning towards an 'after' party as we can enjoy the park a little longer before checking in and going right into the viewing area and grabbing a spot. Then, enjoy desserts while the crowds disperse a bit. OR do a 'before' party so that we can jump right into enjoying attractions after the fireworks? We've never done a dessert party and haven't been to the parks since 2016.  AND add in the unknown SWGE crowds. Advice? Thank you!


----------



## chrisrunty

This thread has been SUPER helpful!! But I have a few questions I hope someone has an opinion on. We are doing Disney's MK After hours on 4/3 (not regular park tickets) and I also purchased the Dessert Party Plaza Garden view for the same night. It has us checking in at 7:45pm fireworks are 9:15pm. Do you think we would be able to arrive a bit early like 7:15pm to grab a bite to eat then head back into the park to ride a ride or 2 and then come back to the dessert party 8:45 to view the fireworks? We want to maximize our time since we have the MK that day from 7pm-1am. (only day visiting MK)


----------



## IndianaRRT

chrisrunty said:


> This thread has been SUPER helpful!! But I have a few questions I hope someone has an opinion on. We are doing Disney's MK After hours on 4/3 (not regular park tickets) and I also purchased the Dessert Party Plaza Garden view for the same night. It has us checking in at 7:45pm fireworks are 9:15pm. Do you think we would be able to arrive a bit early like 7:15pm to grab a bite to eat then head back into the park to ride a ride or 2 and then come back to the dessert party 8:45 to view the fireworks? We want to maximize our time since we have the MK that day from 7pm-1am. (only day visiting MK)



Unless the practice has changed since we went last year, they do not start early.  As far as coming and going, I'm not sure.  But DH and I had to wait until about 7:40 pm to get in last time.


----------



## cakebaker

chrisrunty said:


> This thread has been SUPER helpful!! But I have a few questions I hope someone has an opinion on. We are doing Disney's MK After hours on 4/3 (not regular park tickets) and I also purchased the Dessert Party Plaza Garden view for the same night. It has us checking in at 7:45pm fireworks are 9:15pm. Do you think we would be able to arrive a bit early like 7:15pm to grab a bite to eat then head back into the park to ride a ride or 2 and then come back to the dessert party 8:45 to view the fireworks? We want to maximize our time since we have the MK that day from 7pm-1am. (only day visiting MK)



I've done the dessert party many times and have never known them to start early. You can show up later though and grab a few things to go and eat in the garden area. Keep in mind though, the later you show up in the viewing area, the more people will be there, so if you want your choice of where to view from, the earlier you arrive, the better.


----------



## chrisrunty

IndianaRRT said:


> Unless the practice has changed since we went last year, they do not start early.  As far as coming and going, I'm not sure.  But DH and I had to wait until about 7:40 pm to get in last time.


Thank you we won't try to get there early!


----------



## chrisrunty

cakebaker said:


> I've done the dessert party many times and have never known them to start early. You can show up later though and grab a few things to go and eat in the garden area. Keep in mind though, the later you show up in the viewing area, the more people will be there, so if you want your choice of where to view from, the earlier you arrive, the better.


Thank you for the info!! It really helps.


----------



## writersblock

This may have been asked here already but I’m a newbie and a bit overwhelmed so I’m hoping someone may be able to help.
We want to book the terraced seating party for our trip (two of us). Our arrival date is 8 November so should I start looking from 6 months prior (8 May)
)? And at what time? We are in the UK.  Is this the same as ADRs?

Also, since we will be there during the Christmas parties, are we best off booking the dessert party on a non-Xmas party night? We are planning to do a Xmas party night too but presumably it’s a better use of time to have them separate?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cluelyss

writersblock said:


> This may have been asked here already but I’m a newbie and a bit overwhelmed so I’m hoping someone may be able to help.
> We want to book the terraced seating party for our trip (two of us). Our arrival date is 8 November so should I start looking from 6 months prior (8 May)
> )? And at what time? We are in the UK.  Is this the same as ADRs?
> 
> Also, since we will be there during the Christmas parties, are we best off booking the dessert party on a non-Xmas party night? We are planning to do a Xmas party night too but presumably it’s a better use of time to have them separate?
> Thanks in advance!


 Definitely book the party on a non-Christmas party night.  It is fairly easy to get a good spot for the fireworks during MVMCP.  And because there are limited nights to see Happily Ever After during party season, you will  appreciate having a reserved seat in the middle of the masses that will flock to MK on non-party nights!


----------



## writersblock

Cluelyss said:


> Definitely book the party on a non-Christmas party night.  It is fairly easy to get a good spot for the fireworks during MVMCP.  And because there are limited nights to see Happily Ever After during party season, you will  appreciate having a reserved seat in the middle of the masses that will flock to MK on non-party nights!



Thank you!


----------



## jaysmom4285

chrisrunty said:


> This thread has been SUPER helpful!! But I have a few questions I hope someone has an opinion on. We are doing Disney's MK After hours on 4/3 (not regular park tickets) and I also purchased the Dessert Party Plaza Garden view for the same night. It has us checking in at 7:45pm fireworks are 9:15pm. Do you think we would be able to arrive a bit early like 7:15pm to grab a bite to eat then head back into the park to ride a ride or 2 and then come back to the dessert party 8:45 to view the fireworks? We want to maximize our time since we have the MK that day from 7pm-1am. (only day visiting MK)



We've done a few before plaza garden parties with a 7:30 check-in time for 9:00 HEA.  People started lining up around 7, or earlier, at the Tomorrowland Terrace, and each time they've started checking people in around 7:15.   Once you've checked in and received your wristband, you're free to come and go as you please.  At our most recent dessert party in December, it was quite cold that evening, and the dessert area is open and not heated.  We checked in early, had some desserts, and then went to the Emporium, mostly to get warm for a while.  Then we went to view viewing area just before 9.  You could as easily go and do some rides with no problem.  We never saw any point in getting to the viewing area really early, since we aren't fussy about where we stand, and there's always room to find a spot.


----------



## QueenElinor

Spacecow said:


> My ADR had us checking in at 7:15 for an 8pm show, but we arrived at 6:50 and were seated right away. There were several parties already there, so you can probably get there even earlier than that. Seating is first come first served, so it's best to arrive early.
> 
> You check in right at Tomorrowland Terrace. From main street, turn right after you pass The Plaza, and you'll see it. There are signs and cast members waiting right out front.


Do you happen to know how early you can check in to the Terrace Party? We're thinking of checking in much earlier (around 7 for a 9 pm show), then going to ride another ride or two.


----------



## 4Hawks

Does anyone know if I can change the form of payment on an existing party reservation? I'd like to get a refund on my CC and pay with a gift card instead. Should I just call the reservation number?


----------



## jaysmom4285

QueenElinor said:


> Do you happen to know how early you can check in to the Terrace Party? We're thinking of checking in much earlier (around 7 for a 9 pm show), then going to ride another ride or two.



As noted in my previous post, we were able to check in around 7:15 for a 9 PM HEA when the "official" check in time was 7:30. We were doing the plaza garden party, but the terrace party check in desk was right across from us, and they started taking people in at the same time.  I'd show up around 7.


----------



## GaryDis

jaysmom4285 said:


> As noted in my previous post, we were able to check in around 7:15 for a 9 PM HEA when the "official" check in time was 7:30. We were doing the plaza garden party, but the terrace party check in desk was right across from us, and they started taking people in at the same time.  I'd show up around 7.


Your previous reply said Plaza Garden. I read the PP as asking about the Terrace seating parties. 

Even if it’s not, I’d like to know about the Terrace seating parties, especially since I’ll be with a group of 3.


----------



## QueenElinor

GaryDis said:


> Your previous reply said Plaza Garden. I read the PP as asking about the Terrace seating parties.
> 
> Even if it’s not, I’d like to know about the Terrace seating parties, especially since I’ll be with a group of 3.



Yes. We are a party of 5, so I know we're unlikely to get one of the best tables, but if we can check in early to improve our chances then we will.
On the other hand, if the tables are already assigned ahead of time, then we'll just check in at the regular time.


----------



## MommaBerd

4Hawks said:


> Does anyone know if I can change the form of payment on an existing party reservation? I'd like to get a refund on my CC and pay with a gift card instead. Should I just call the reservation number?



If I remember correctly, I think they have to cancel and rebook. So, if the party is sold out and you are afraid you’ll lose your party reservations, I wouldn’t do it. Use the GC on other purchases. If it isn’t sold out, you should be fine.


----------



## jaysmom4285

GaryDis said:


> Your previous reply said Plaza Garden. I read the PP as asking about the Terrace seating parties.
> 
> Even if it’s not, I’d like to know about the Terrace seating parties, especially since I’ll be with a group of 3.



You're right, the question was about Terrace seating.  But as I noted, the check in stations for each party are right next to each other.   As we were checking in early for the plaza party, the terrace party people were being checked in early as well.  So my observation was that both start checking in at the same time, which is usually a little before the stated check in time on the reservation.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Just popping in to say we did Plaza party March 18th. HEA at 9:15
We arrived around 8:15ish for check in, ate a few desserts, then headed over to garden area around 8:50ish. Plenty of space open back left, we sat and waited, everyone stood on our side, everyone stayed seated on the other side.
The crowds on MS were , so we waited and watched OUAT, which I have never seen, then we exited the park.
Desserts are "ok", but the space in the garden is soooo worth it, especially on a busy Spring Break evening.


----------



## 4Hawks

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Just popping in to say we did Plaza party March 18th. HEA at 9:15
> We arrived around 8:15ish for check in, ate a few desserts, then headed over to garden area around 8:50ish. Plenty of space open back left, we sat and waited, everyone stood on our side, everyone stayed seated on the other side.
> The crowds on MS were , so we waited and watched OUAT, which I have never seen, then we exited the park.
> Desserts are "ok", but the space in the garden is soooo worth it, especially on a busy Spring Break evening.




This is the first I hear of OUAT...were you able to stay at the same spot after HEA or did you have to exit the garden? Did the crowd thin out considerably for it?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

4Hawks said:


> This is the first I hear of OUAT...were you able to stay at the same spot after HEA or did you have to exit the garden? Did the crowd thin out considerably for it?


It was at 10, and, yes, stayed right there in garden.


----------



## chrisrunty

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Just popping in to say we did Plaza party March 18th. HEA at 9:15
> We arrived around 8:15ish for check in, ate a few desserts, then headed over to garden area around 8:50ish. Plenty of space open back left, we sat and waited, everyone stood on our side, everyone stayed seated on the other side.
> The crowds on MS were , so we waited and watched OUAT, which I have never seen, then we exited the park.
> Desserts are "ok", but the space in the garden is soooo worth it, especially on a busy Spring Break evening.


Thank you VERY much for a recent account of the event and comment on what we are trying to do... this is mainly for the fireworks and not having to fight crowds. Since we have after hours event right after (plenty of snacks and ice cream given out for that) we aren't as concerned about the desserts.


----------



## chrisrunty

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Just popping in to say we did Plaza party March 18th. HEA at 9:15
> We arrived around 8:15ish for check in, ate a few desserts, then headed over to garden area around 8:50ish. Plenty of space open back left, we sat and waited, everyone stood on our side, everyone stayed seated on the other side.
> The crowds on MS were , so we waited and watched OUAT, which I have never seen, then we exited the park.
> Desserts are "ok", but the space in the garden is soooo worth it, especially on a busy Spring Break evening.


So we are Disney cruise experts (20 years of sailing) but rarely do WDW. Mind if I ask what is OUAT?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

chrisrunty said:


> So we are Disney cruise experts (20 years of sailing) but rarely do WDW. Mind if I ask what is OUAT?



Once Upon A Time, it's a projection show on the castle, a few small fireworks. Not as impressive as HEA, or as long, but cute.


----------



## jaysmom4285

4Hawks said:


> This is the first I hear of OUAT...were you able to stay at the same spot after HEA or did you have to exit the garden? Did the crowd thin out considerably for it?



As noted, you're welcome to stay in the same area for OUAT.  Most people will leave after HEA, and the area is no longer "guarded" by CMs, so anyone can come in, but few people do.   It becomes very open at that point.  When we've been there, there has often been a Photopass photographer there after HEA taking pictures of people with the castle in the background.


----------



## grannyminnie

I've got a question about this Once Upon a Time show...are you guys saying that there are no projections on the castle during the show, or that these are extra ones after HEA?


----------



## only hope

OUAT is a projection show that plays shortly before or after the fireworks and projections of HEA.


----------



## grannyminnie

only hope said:


> OUAT is a projection show that plays shortly before or after the fireworks and projections of HEA.


Ok, thanks for the response.


----------



## Shellyb84

After checking multiple times a day for the last month or so, I finally snagged the Plaza Garden viewing party for July 3rd!!!  We've seen the special 4th of July add on 3 times or so now but never from in front of the castle, so I'm really excited to get a proper view finally!


----------



## glocon

We are doing the after party at the end of July... will we miss OUAT if we go to the dessert area after HEA? Thanks


----------



## LSUfan4444

At least 4 x a day I check for a cancellation on July 4 for any of the parties at MK....After, seated or plaza. Someone will cancel and when they do....


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Shellyb84 said:


> After checking multiple times a day for the last month or so, I finally snagged the Plaza Garden viewing party for July 3rd!!!  We've seen the special 4th of July add on 3 times or so now but never from in front of the castle, so I'm really excited to get a proper view finally!


See you there! We are doing the after party hoping the park will empty...slightly...


----------



## Kaufeegurl

Katie Dawn said:


> Desert Party Report
> 
> 
> Garden crowd level: *We got to the garden by about 7:45* and it was nearly empty - there were maybe 5-7 other people there besides us. By the time the fireworks started the garden was definitely full but it was nothing compared to the mass of humanity packed like sardines outside the garden. Most everyone in the garden still had room to sit on the ground until the fireworks started. I'd say 2/3 to 3/4 of the people stood up for the show but there was a swath of folks right in the middle that stayed sitting which helped my daughter to be able to see even farther down on the castle. (I don't think this usually happens, just happened to be true this time.)


What time were the fireworks this evening? And what time were you able to check-in?


----------



## Shellyb84

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> See you there! We are doing the after party hoping the park will empty...slightly...



Enjoy!  I guess we'll all be in the same viewing area?  I've never done one at MK before.  I would've been happy with any of the 3 really.  I just didn't even think about it until a month or two ago, so I was lucky to get what I did!  

It definitely won't empty much though!  We've been several times on the 3rd, it's pretty insane.


----------



## Katie Dawn

Kaufeegurl said:


> What time were the fireworks this evening? And what time were you able to check-in?



This was last October, but as I recall the fireworks were at 9pm and we checked in right at 7:30.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Today is the day...I can feel it. Somebody out there saw their credit card bill on 4/1 and just had to cancel that WDW summer trip and all their dessert party ADRs


----------



## Jocelynaus

.


----------



## cakebaker

Jocelynaus said:


> I booked the 19 September garden party last night.
> 
> I also have a 6PM BOG ADR that day, am I right thinking I'd be better off with a lighter dinner before?



Personally, I wouldn’t schedule a full meal with the dessert buffet. They do have a few savory items and we always have a late lunch and skip dinner entirely. It’s more than enough for us and helps me justify the cost of the buffet!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jocelynaus said:


> I booked the 19 September garden party last night.
> 
> I also have a 6PM BOG ADR that day, am I right thinking I'd be better off with a lighter dinner before?




I agree with the above poster. Thanks to the many cheeseburger egg rolls and helpings of spinach dip we were pretty darn full after the dessert party. 

Those are both pretty pricey reservations. I would ditch BOG.


----------



## LSUfan4444




----------



## mom2rtk

LSUfan4444 said:


>


LOL, nothing yet?


----------



## LSUfan4444

Nope...lol. Not yet.

Ive got a careful eye on the Frozen Ever After Party too which hasnt released ADRs yet for July 4). I don't want to go to that party but Im thinking there might be some who booked HEA but would prefer the FEA party and will cancel.


----------



## TheSpooph

I am planning to book the Plaza garden seating option for our upcoming trip. But - I’m worried my parents might want the chairs offered inside with the Terrace seating. 

If we split our party, would we still get to enjoy the desserts together? It sounds like the desserts are in two different areas for the two different parties, but I thought I would double check. Thanks!


----------



## Boardwalk III

We’re going to this on Sunday night and it looks like there could be a chance of showers over the next few days. Assume this runs rain or shine?


----------



## Cluelyss

TheSpooph said:


> I am planning to book the Plaza garden seating option for our upcoming trip. But - I’m worried my parents might want the chairs offered inside with the Terrace seating.
> 
> If we split our party, would we still get to enjoy the desserts together? It sounds like the desserts are in two different areas for the two different parties, but I thought I would double check. Thanks!


The terrace guests eat at the tables they watch the fireworks from, while the garden guests eat in a different area of the terrace. You parents may be able to grab their assigned table then move into the garden tables to snack with you for a bit, assuming the garden party was not sold out and there were extra chairs available, then move back to their table for the show. But I would not count on that possibility - think of it as luck if it works out.


----------



## cakebaker

Boardwalk III said:


> We’re going to this on Sunday night and it looks like there could be a chance of showers over the next few days. Assume this runs rain or shine?



Yes. Dining is in a covered area. Fireworks aren't guaranteed, but they rarely cancel fireworks.


----------



## Cluelyss

Boardwalk III said:


> We’re going to this on Sunday night and it looks like there could be a chance of showers over the next few days. Assume this runs rain or shine?


Yes. The show may be delayed but almost always runs eventually. The dessert portion happens regardless.


----------



## GreyStr0ke

I did the Garden Viewing last Saturday and it was my third time doing it. However, it was the first time where everyone in the Garden Viewing area sat the entire time. If you stood up, you got yelled at by other guests. Is this something new? I previously always stood, as did most other guests. Or was this a one off type of deal?


----------



## cakebaker

We've seen it both ways. Sometimes a few people would sit, sometimes more, but no one ever yelled at people to sit. I kind of like the idea of sitting, gives you a much better view. They used to do this at DLR in the hub and it was amazing!


----------



## MinnieMSue

GreyStr0ke said:


> I did the Garden Viewing last Saturday and it was my third time doing it. However, it was the first time where everyone in the Garden Viewing area sat the entire time. If you stood up, you got yelled at by other guests. Is this something new? I previously always stood, as did most other guests. Or was this a one off type of deal?



that is not common.  I never sit because I physically can't sit on the ground because of my back. I do stand along the back rail though. I have not attended a party where everyone sat yet.


----------



## mckennarose

Finally decided on the after party in May and booked it this morning!  It's EMH night and we will be in the second half of our split stay and not on property, so I feel good about booking the party and having desserts while the park clears out a little.
We've done the before party (when there was only one dessert party) so we know what to expect.  I just hope it doesn't rain this time like it did last time we did it!  They still shoot the fireworks off in the rain, but the smoke lingers and it's very hard to see the projections through it.  And a lot of people use umbrellas which makes it extra hard.  Fingers crossed it's better this time!


----------



## Shellbells

We just booked the before fireworks part for next month. I'm keeping my fingers crossed it doesn't rain but I'm really excited!


----------



## 3DisneyBuggs

We did the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing on Wednesday and it was perfect. The park was packed but we had a clear view of the castle and Tink flying over our heads. It was a little chilly but that is the only complaint. Desserts were good too. I recommend this!


----------



## Shellbells

I'm seeing some differing opinions on this but I'm going to ask anyway.
Does Disney mind if I take some of the treats in a ziplock or small box to go? My husband can put away some treats and I know he'd enjoy some during the fireworks and/or later in the room.


----------



## cakebaker

Reports are they no longer offer to go boxes, but I'm sure they have no problem with you taking a few things in your own container. I plan on doing it. Lots of people in the before party will fix a plate and take it to the viewing area to eat.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Shellbells said:


> I'm seeing some differing opinions on this but I'm going to ask anyway.
> Does Disney mind if I take some of the treats in a ziplock or small box to go? My husband can put away some treats and I know he'd enjoy some during the fireworks and/or later in the room.




I filled up our popcorn bucket last time. No one said a thing. The lady at the table next to us was jealous. I said I learned it on the DIS! 

Those macarons were delicious the next night.


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> I filled up our popcorn bucket last time. No one said a thing. The lady at the table next to us was jealous. I said I learned it on the DIS!
> 
> Those macarons were delicious the next night.



Ohhh...good idea! I've never taken to go before, but it's the after party, we're headed straight back to our resort and I'd like to have some snacks in the room, but was wondering how cumbersome plastic containers would be. I don't take a backpack in or even a large bag. Thanks!


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUfan4444 said:


> Today is the day...I can feel it. Somebody out there saw their credit card bill on 4/1 and just had to cancel that WDW summer trip and all their dessert party ADRs





They just added the Frozen party dates, so get ready!


----------



## petrola

For anyone who is logging on every day and looking for reservations for sold out dates... there is hope!  I have been looking for April 16 every day for over a month and can't believe I actually got reservations for all 8 of us.  I was beginning to think there was no party that day then all of a sudden.... there it was!  Finally!


----------



## HaveKidsWillTravel

We did the before dessert party (HEA garden viewing) on 4/12/19.  We checked in around 7:30 and were escorted to a table up the ramp.  The castmember placed a "reserved" sign on our table, gave us wrist bands, and explained what desserts were available and suggested that we head over to the garden area around 8:30/8:45.  Overall, the desserts were 'ho-hum'  I found the selection very limited.  I was hoping there would be macaroons, but there weren't.  There were cupcakes, chocolate push pops, giant chocolate covered strawberrings, cheese cakes, brownies, ooeygooey sticky cake, a smore station and a create your own cookie/brownie station.  They had a great selection of fresh fruit, cheese and crackers.  They had sparkling apple sider, coffee, tea, juices, and tap water.  I asked for bottled water and was told they didn't have any. They also had cheesburger rolls.  My kids (10 and 6) loved the dessert offerings as did my husband.  I believe we headed over to the garden area around 8:30 and noticed they were putting away the desserts at that time too.  When we were ready to head over, a castmember escorted us to the garden area and another castmember in the garden area opened the rope to let us in.  There was plenty of room in the garden viewing area.  We sat down on the 'grass' and relaxed before the fireworks started.  Everyone stood up when the fireworks started.  We had no problem viewing the projections or fireworks, although I did pick up my six year old.  We stood towards the very back rail so my father in law could lean against it.  For me, having the space in the garden area was worth it.  Main street was packed.  People were shoulder to shoulder standing.  Having a dessert party booked allowed us to have time to do more rides, enjoy some treats, and still know that we would have a great viewing location.  For our family the cost was worth it and we would do it again.  We also sat in the garden area for a while to let the park clear out a bit.  We did the Star Wars dessert party in 2016 (so I'm not sure how that has changed) but I found that dessert party had way more food offerings, alcoholic drinks for adults, and overall better theming.  If you are not a 'stand shoulder to should' crowd person or just like the luxury of elbow room, I believe the dessert party is 'worth it.'  If you want good desserts, but don't care about personal space - then this isn't for you.


----------



## chiisai

We went last night.  It was far more crowded than when we went during this time a few years ago.  

As the fireworks started everyone stood up and moved forward.  My 9 yo couldn’t see the castle so we moved as far back as possible, against the rail and she sat up on it.  She saw most of it then.  There was a man with a child on his shoulders in front of us several feet, so we missed that part of the castle.  We couldn’t move anywhere else against the railing as others were already against it.

The desserts were ok, with the exception of the s’mores, which were amazing, as warm toasty chocolatey s’mores are!


----------



## Shellbells

HaveKidsWillTravel said:


> We did the before dessert party (HEA garden viewing) on 4/12/19.  We checked in around 7:30 and were escorted to a table up the ramp.  The castmember placed a "reserved" sign on our table, gave us wrist bands, and explained what desserts were available and suggested that we head over to the garden area around 8:30/8:45.  Overall, the desserts were 'ho-hum'  I found the selection very limited.  I was hoping there would be macaroons, but there weren't.  There were cupcakes, chocolate push pops, giant chocolate covered strawberrings, cheese cakes, brownies, ooeygooey sticky cake, a smore station and a create your own cookie/brownie station.  They had a great selection of fresh fruit, cheese and crackers.  They had sparkling apple sider, coffee, tea, juices, and tap water.  I asked for bottled water and was told they didn't have any. They also had cheesburger rolls.  My kids (10 and 6) loved the dessert offerings as did my husband.  I believe we headed over to the garden area around 8:30 and noticed they were putting away the desserts at that time too.  When we were ready to head over, a castmember escorted us to the garden area and another castmember in the garden area opened the rope to let us in.  There was plenty of room in the garden viewing area.  We sat down on the 'grass' and relaxed before the fireworks started.  Everyone stood up when the fireworks started.  We had no problem viewing the projections or fireworks, although I did pick up my six year old.  We stood towards the very back rail so my father in law could lean against it.  For me, having the space in the garden area was worth it.  Main street was packed.  People were shoulder to shoulder standing.  Having a dessert party booked allowed us to have time to do more rides, enjoy some treats, and still know that we would have a great viewing location.  For our family the cost was worth it and we would do it again.  We also sat in the garden area for a while to let the park clear out a bit.  We did the Star Wars dessert party in 2016 (so I'm not sure how that has changed) but I found that dessert party had way more food offerings, alcoholic drinks for adults, and overall better theming.  If you are not a 'stand shoulder to should' crowd person or just like the luxury of elbow room, I believe the dessert party is 'worth it.'  If you want good desserts, but don't care about personal space - then this isn't for you.





chiisai said:


> We went last night.  It was far more crowded than when we went during this time a few years ago.
> 
> As the fireworks started everyone stood up and moved forward.  My 9 yo couldn’t see the castle so we moved as far back as possible, against the rail and she sat up on it.  She saw most of it then.  There was a man with a child on his shoulders in front of us several feet, so we missed that part of the castle.  We couldn’t move anywhere else against the railing as others were already against it.
> 
> The desserts were ok, with the exception of the s’mores, which were amazing, as warm toasty chocolatey s’mores are!



Did either of you take any pictures that you'd be willing to share? We'll be doing this next month and I'm super excited!


----------



## HaveKidsWillTravel

Shellbells said:


> Did either of you take any pictures that you'd be willing to share? We'll be doing this next month and I'm super excited!


I was so focused on my kids and enjoying the whole experience I didn’t take any photos of the actual dessert party! The photos I do have have my kids in them and we don’t post their photos. If I can figure out a way to block their faces and post I will. I do have to say that many of the photos I saw on this thread were pretty much what the garden area looked like for us. I felt that the actual ‘dessert part’ was less than what I’ve seen posted. When people ask what we did over break my kids say ‘we went to a dessert party and the beach’. That about sums it up.


----------



## CJK

Hi all! I have a question, despite trying to hunt down the answer. If you've booked the Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party, can you stay at your tables for 'Once Upon a Time' too if it happens 45 minutes later? I wasn't sure if the after-party would require us to move. TIA!


----------



## toocherie

Thumbs up for the After HEA Dessert party—had a great view and the food after was great!  Also had a photopass photog there to take your pic!  CM’s were fantastic!


----------



## AntJulie

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/cinderella-royal-table-package/

Something New...this includes HEA viewing and a dessert party!


----------



## Jocelynaus

.


----------



## MommaBerd

So, does this mean more people in the viewing area???


----------



## AntJulie

MommaBerd said:


> So, does this mean more people in the viewing area???




"you’ll head to the West Plaza Garden priority viewing area to watch Happily Ever After"

Which side is this (West Plaza Garden)?


----------



## MommaBerd

AntJulie said:


> "you’ll head to the West Plaza Garden priority viewing area to watch Happily Ever After"
> 
> Which side is this (West Plaza Garden)?



Good question, so I did a Google search. Looks like it is the side in front of Casey’s!


----------



## Lsdolphin

AntJulie said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/cinderella-royal-table-package/
> 
> Something New...this includes HEA viewing and a dessert party!




So significant number of extra people at after dessert party...


----------



## 123SA

At $200 per person, isn’t that at lot more expensive than booking it separately?


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

AntJulie said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/cinderella-royal-table-package/
> 
> Something New...this includes HEA viewing and a dessert party!


Oh wow! That is an amazing package! Dates start in August, so we can’t do it on this trip. But, if they are still offering next go round...we are there!


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

toocherie said:


> Thumbs up for the After HEA Dessert party—had a great view and the food after was great!  Also had a photopass photog there to take your pic!  CM’s were fantastic!


Did you do Terrace or Garden viewing?


----------



## Jocelynaus

.


----------



## anneboleyn

DisneyDoesMyHair said:


> Did you do Terrace or Garden viewing?



You watch the fireworks from the garden and eat desserts in the terrace afterwards.


----------



## 123SA

Jocelynaus said:


> Yep, more than 30% more than CRT + garden viewing. But you can no longer book CRT between 5:30-7 without it.



Huh...I don't like it.  I'm assuming you can't use the dining plan.


----------



## MommaBerd

Jocelynaus said:


> Yep, more than 30% more than CRT + garden viewing. But you can no longer book CRT between 5:30-7 without it.



Are you sure about this? Maybe there’s just reduced capacity now?


----------



## JeninTexas

So, the guests from this new party will not be in the same viewing area as the regular garden viewing dessert party guests, but they will be with us at the after dessert party at the terrace??? Is that right?


----------



## mom2rtk

JeninTexas said:


> So, the guests from this new party will not be in the same viewing area as the regular garden viewing dessert party guests, but they will be with us at the after dessert party at the terrace??? Is that right?


Wait, where is the viewing for this then?


----------



## JeninTexas

I wasn't able to find exactly where "West Plaza Garden" is, but a previous poster looked it up and said it is in front of Casey's. So, that is not the same viewing area as the regular dessert party, is it??


----------



## mom2rtk

JeninTexas said:


> I wasn't able to find exactly where "West Plaza Garden" is, but a previous poster looked it up and said it is in front of Casey's. So, that is not the same viewing area as the regular dessert party, is it??


Yes, that's the other side in front of Casey's.


----------



## JeninTexas

So, the viewing area for this new party is in the garden side that has been open to all guests? I guess that won't be the case anymore.


----------



## Funfire240

123SA said:


> At $200 per person, isn’t that at lot more expensive than booking it separately?



I priced it out this morning - we paid $329.26 for our 2:30 pm CRT in August (family of 4, kids 9 and 11).  If we did the desert party it would be $248 for us for a total of about $577.  To book the Cinderella experience would be $864.72!  Other than the keepsake menu I would think they need a lot of other surprises to make this price difference worth it for us


----------



## MommaBerd

Here’s what I found (of course, this area is no longer the FP+ viewing area). You can see Casey’s in the background. http://guide2wdw.com/first-phase-of...fastpass-sign-west-main-street-plaza-gardens/


----------



## MommaBerd

JeninTexas said:


> So, the viewing area for this new party is in the garden side that has been open to all guests? I guess that won't be the case anymore.



Yep, seems to be the case.


----------



## elgerber

That's a lot of food in a fairly short period of time, not that I have any interest in the package anyway.  Can you imagine the fun of trying to shuffle those guests across mainstreet to the Terrace after the fireworks??


----------



## Dan Murphy

Jocelynaus said:


> But wow at the cost!! $200 per adult!


I think even worse is the price of $169 for kids.  And plus tax and tips...about $54 a person (adult, 10 and older) $46 (child, 3-9).  Tax and tip for 2 adults, 1 kid over and 1 kid under 10...$202.    Most dessert parties (maybe all) include tax and tip.


----------



## mom2rtk

elgerber said:


> That's a lot of food in a fairly short period of time, not that I have any interest in the package anyway.  Can you imagine the fun of trying to shuffle those guests across mainstreet to the Terrace after the fireworks??


For what they paid, I'm sure they'll find a way to part the waters.


----------



## RachaelA

Uuuugh so now the other garden is reserved as well.

This is crazy.


----------



## Funfire240

Dan Murphy said:


> I think even worse is the price of $169 for kids.  And plus tax and tips...about $54 a person (adult, 10 and older) $46 (child, 3-9).  Tax and tip for 2 adults, 1 kid over and 1 kid under 10...$202.    Most dessert parties (maybe all) include tax and tip.



ETA:  The $864 is what it shows to book when trying online.  The $199 x 3 and $169 comes to $766 so the $864 I would think would be the final total? but still - wow!

I didn't catch that tax and gratuity was in addition to the $199 and $169!  So that would definitely raise the $864 I stated above! wow!


----------



## Jocelynaus

.


----------



## Disney & ME

I am so disappointed by this news since we are going in September and I was hoping to use the viewing area in front of Casey's to watch HEA instead of doing a dessert party. Now I feel I am going to have to book a dessert party in order to get a good viewing area. This is so expensive for our group of 6 that it really isn't an option.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Funfire240 said:


> So that would definitely raise the $864 I stated above! wow!


I come out to $969, if doing 20% tip.


----------



## SinCityMMAFan

Shellbells said:


> I'm seeing some differing opinions on this but I'm going to ask anyway.
> Does Disney mind if I take some of the treats in a ziplock or small box to go? My husband can put away some treats and I know he'd enjoy some during the fireworks and/or later in the room.



Last year I brought a zip lock and took a few things will be doing the same when I attend next week.  Enjoy the event!  Once you attend this event you will want to do it again and again.  It's great not having to worry about finding a good spot for the fireworks and also not being shoulder to shoulder with the person next to you.  Worth the cost IMO.


----------



## leeannf

Physics Guy said:


> I am vegan (medical) and this is what they brought.  The chef who brought it said it was all vegan and I *think* I remember him also saying it was gluten free, but don't quote me on that.  He brought a similar plate to others around the seating area.  It was a lot, and I didn't finish it all.  They wouldn't provide me with anything to take it to the viewing area so I had to venture out to find a container.  This was July 4 and it was a madhouse walking out and about before the fireworks to get something to take the remaining food.  I eventually made it to Cosmic Ray's where they gave me take-out boxes and a bag.  (Not sure if the gummies had gelatin, most of the bags of gummies they sell in the parks do, and I've seen chefs overlook that on their vegan watch list, but luckily gelatin doesn't cause me issues)
> 
> Getting back, well, that was a whole different story.  They closed some pathways and others were only one-way AWAY from the hub so I had to work my way around the top of the hub back into the dessert party, a very long ordeal.  So I would suggest bringing your own containers if you don't think you'll eat a lot.
> 
> All in all, definitely worth the roomy viewing area for July 4, and even though we had a rain delay, it was a fantastic time.View attachment 335739



Loved your review for 4th of July- After Dessert Party Night! We just scored our reservations for July 4th this year as I have been checking daily. About what time did you finish up to leave the park? I imagine it will still be a crazy night to get out of MGK? Thank you!


----------



## Jocelynaus

.


----------



## sandystx

I did the Dessert party years ago before Garden Viewing was an option.  Please explain how it works now - do reserved Terrace guests and Garden guests use the same dessert area and then are escorted to the appropriate location for seating?  There are not 2 different dessert areas, correct?   thank you.


----------



## 123SA

sandystx said:


> I did the Dessert party years ago before Garden Viewing was an option.  Please explain how it works now - do reserved Terrace guests and Garden guests use the same dessert area and then are escorted to the appropriate location for seating?  There are not 2 different dessert areas, correct?   thank you.



There are two different dessert areas. Same offerings at both. As you enter the terrace area, the terraces dessert party is to your left. You will eat and stay there for viewing. The garden party dessert area is to the right. You eat there and then move out to the garden viewing area


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

We did the garden viewing party last night. We arrived for a late check-in around 8:15, because we wanted to squeeze a few more rides in before fireworks. It was a little confusing when we arrived at Tomorrowland Terrace because of people just standing at the entrance, but a CM directed us up the ramp and to the right to our party. The dessert offerings were the same as I have seen on the forums, with cheeseburger egg rolls, spinach dip and crackers, fruit and cheese for those who want something other than the sweet stuff. The huge, chocolate-dipped strawberries were my favorite. They were serving the sparkling cider, and the drink station had several juices, water, coffee, etc. to choose. The offering was smaller than I thought it would be. I was picturing something much larger scale, but it was plenty for our kids and us to snack on prior to fireworks. Our server escorted us to our table, placed the reserved sign on our table and we were free to dine. We grabbed a plate and did not go back for seconds. The sweets really do fill you up quickly, especially in the heat. After we were done, we grabbed amazing seats on the “grass” in the garden, which was already fast filling up. The PhotoPass photographer was in the garden while we were waiting for the show, so we took several photos of the family. They have a prop you can hold that says Happily Ever After on it for your photo. The show was gorgeous. If you have little ones, you may want to scoot out a bit earlier to grab seats closer to the fence rail. Closer to the rail will allow them to see more, since the taller folks are not standing in front of them. DH, DD, and I could see every projection and firework, as we were nearly perfectly centered with the castle. However, poor DS had to be held on my hip for the majority of the show, otherwise he would not have been able to see most of the projections. The show was gorgeous, and DH got some great footage with the camera. After the fireworks ended, we let the crowd clear a bit, and made our way back into the park to ride one more ride before heading out. Overall, the dessert party with designated viewing allowed us to focus on riding, and not have to worry about scouting a spot for fireworks. This alone made it 100% worth it to me. The desserts were just a nice little extra.


----------



## jaysmom4285

Re: the CRT package people using the west plaza area in front of Casey's - I'm not sure they would take up the whole area. Admittedly this is total speculation on my part, but that area is very large.  My daughter and I viewed HEA from there in early April.  There was a front  section of it roped off for some sort of reserved viewing, but the rest of the area was open to anyone.  I wonder if that's what they might do for the CRT package people, depending on how many there are, of course.


----------



## LibrarianBecky

I was wondering if anyone had experience with the dessert party with an ECV?  I haven't booked yet, still trying to decide for our trip next month.  My husband will have the ECV.  How early do you think we would need to arrive to be able to have a spot where he could see?


----------



## toocherie

I used an ECV for the after-fireworks party.  It was no problem--I was there early and got a spot on the left at the front by the low fence.  Another lady in a wheelchair joined me later along with some people that could not sit on the ground because of bad back issues (they were as far left as possible).  After it was very easy to get to the terrace location for the dessert offerings and they seated me as close to the buffet as possible.  And by "early I think I was checked in at 7:45, got my wristband and went to viewing area--I was the first one there).


----------



## TheSpooph

Hi everyone! This thread has been so helpful - and fun! - as I plan our whirlwind day at MK. 

Our group will be kind of large (7) with 3 kids. Is the best viewing spot for them toward the front fence? Or, would it be easy to see the projections from the back of the garden area? 

The last few reviews sound like to get the front fence, we would need to leave the party early to claim a spot in the garden. The back fence, however, sounds a little it stays available a little longer. 

I am not sure how long we’ll stay in the dessert area but I’d like not to rush the kids through.... a buffet of just dessert items sounds like a dream come true for them! 

Would love some thoughts/advice!! Thanks!


----------



## cakebaker

My latest experience at the after party garden view dessert buffet-  Dessert portion was just about the same as every other time. They’re ok desserts, nothing amazing, but good enough. It’s the viewing area experience that was different for us. We always stand towards the middle of the area by one of the round fenced areas. For the first time, directly in front of us and within seconds of the show starting, 3 people put their kids on their shoulders, making it impossible for my 7 yr old grandson to see any of the castle at all. To make it even better, the kid most directly in front of us also had two huge glow wands she was waving in the air above her head while mom stood next to them with her iPad in the air recording not the show, but the kid waving the wands. 

This is where the advantage of the garden viewing is- there’s room to move. Directly in front of the wand waver was just enough space for us to move right in front of them, giving us a great view. 

We’ve done the dessert buffet many times and it’s still worth it for us.


----------



## Cluelyss

TheSpooph said:


> Hi everyone! This thread has been so helpful - and fun! - as I plan our whirlwind day at MK.
> 
> Our group will be kind of large (7) with 3 kids. Is the best viewing spot for them toward the front fence? Or, would it be easy to see the projections from the back of the garden area?
> 
> The last few reviews sound like to get the front fence, we would need to leave the party early to claim a spot in the garden. The back fence, however, sounds a little it stays available a little longer.
> 
> I am not sure how long we’ll stay in the dessert area but I’d like not to rush the kids through.... a buffet of just dessert items sounds like a dream come true for them!
> 
> Would love some thoughts/advice!! Thanks!


I mush prefer the back fence, and I’m a shorty. Never had an issue seeing the protections back there as most folks tend to all crowd forward once the show starts. Also, even at the front of the garden, you still run the risk of people stopping along the walkway to watch, then you have to wait for a CM to come shoo them along.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Cluelyss said:


> I mush prefer the back fence, and I’m a shorty. Never had an issue seeing the protections back there as most folks tend to all crowd forward once the show starts. Also, even at the front of the garden, you still run the risk of people stopping along the walkway to watch, then you have to wait for a CM to come shoo them along.


Shhhhhhhh, don't give away the best kept secret of that viewing area.


----------



## TheSpooph

Cluelyss said:


> I mush prefer the back fence, and I’m a shorty. Never had an issue seeing the protections back there as most folks tend to all crowd forward once the show starts. Also, even at the front of the garden, you still run the risk of people stopping along the walkway to watch, then you have to wait for a CM to come shoo them along.





Dan Murphy said:


> Shhhhhhhh, don't give away the best kept secret of that viewing area.



Thank you both!! I had planned the back of the garden but wanted to make sure the little ones would be able to see. 

About how early do you think we should head that way to find a spot?


----------



## Cluelyss

TheSpooph said:


> Thank you both!! I had planned the back of the garden but wanted to make sure the little ones would be able to see.
> 
> About how early do you think we should head that way to find a spot?


I used to go out about 30 minutes prior when there was only one party, 45 minutes would be better these days if you want your pick of spots.


----------



## RachaelA

We did the after party Monday night. I was shocked by the sheer number of people. There was basically no sitting room before the fireworks started. Granted it was so much better then being in the non reserved area, but so crazy crowded compared to when we did it before with just the before fireworks dessert party.

Desserts were fine. I loved edible cookie dough.


----------



## Shellbells

How bad does the weather have to be before they cancel? We go next week and it's pretty much supposed to rain off and on all week.


----------



## Dan Murphy

TheSpooph said:


> Thank you both!! I had planned the back of the garden but wanted to make sure the little ones would be able to see.
> 
> About how early do you think we should head that way to find a spot?


The area by the back fence is great. It is counter intuitive, part of why it is good. Unless the area is packed, back fence is the best. It packed, doesn't make much difference where. I agree, 30-45 minutes.



Shellbells said:


> How bad does the weather have to be before they cancel? We go next week and it's pretty much supposed to rain off and on all week.


Weather would have to be really terrible. It's extremely rare for fireworks to be canceled. Delayed possibly, but rarely canceled, very rare. On and off rain is an everyday occurrence in Florida.


----------



## RachaelA

Shellbells said:


> How bad does the weather have to be before they cancel? We go next week and it's pretty much supposed to rain off and on all week.


We watched in the pouring down rain a couple years ago.


----------



## Carol unsworth

I have attended this party several times and love it for the allocated space without being squashed in like a sardine, so I have recently booked it for October 23 rd and obviously paid in advance. But when I look on the Disney park times on MDE it looks like the park closes at 6 pm that day as well as the day before.
Hopefully it’s just a glitch, although I know it was planned for the Tuesday to close at 6 I thought the Wednesday ( October 23rd) was ok!
ETA I just checked on the calendar again and it’s there now! 

OMG as if I haven’t got enough to worry about without all the madness of Star Wars!


----------



## lochneffmonster

Carol unsworth said:


> I have attended this party several times and love it for the allocated space without being squashed in like a sardine, so I have recently booked it for October 23 rd and obviously paid in advance. But when I look on the Disney park times on MDE it looks like the park closes at 6 pm that day as well as the day before.
> Hopefully it’s just a glitch, although I know it was planned for the Tuesday to close at 6 I thought the Wednesday ( October 23rd) was ok!
> ETA I just checked on the calendar again and it’s there now!
> 
> OMG as if I haven’t got enough to worry about without all the madness of Star Wars!




I'll be at the same dessert party! Excited, it's my first one and I'm too old to be holding the boy up so he can see anymore.


----------



## mckennarose

We had our "After" dessert party last week and had a wonderful experience!  We are no strangers to the WDW dessert parties, having done a few of them, but this was our first After-party and I far preferred it to the Before-party.  (Back when we did the Before-party, there was only that one offered).

First: It was EMH that night in MK and DH and I had a PPO BOG that morning and had done a lot of the big rides early.  It wound up being a good decision because MK was very crowded. I scheduled all our FP+ for the evening before HEA and didn't feel rushed to check in to the party to eat at the before-party. 

Check in was quick and we were escorted to the garden where we were able to relax for a while before the show.  We got a space in front left by the rail.  We met two really nice families from Hawaii (Aloha friends! If you're on here!) and enjoyed conversation until the show started. 

The garden started to fill around 8:15 PM from the before-party and definitely "felt" a lot more full than our previous experience when there was only the before-party.

The weather was perfect (no rain this time, yay!!) and it was a great experience.  We've seen the show several times, the first being two days after it debuted and we still prefer it over Wishes, so for us it's worth it for the party space.  As I mentioned, it was very crowded and people were trying to stop in front of the garden for a space to watch the show, but the CMs keep up with moving them away.

After the show, we walked over to the restaurant and it wasn't bad.  The crowd is moving in that general direction anyway.  We asked for a seat near the rail so we could people watch as people were leaving the park.  We were never rushed out and took our time.  We stayed in the restaurant until close to 10 and took some sparkling cider to drink as we walked out of the park.  There were still a lot of people in the park (EMH) and we took some pictures in front of the castle and had a slow walk out.

I HIGHLY recommend the after-party!


----------



## mckennarose

Shellbells said:


> How bad does the weather have to be before they cancel? We go next week and it's pretty much supposed to rain off and on all week.





RachaelA said:


> We watched in the pouring down rain a couple years ago.



Last May 2018, we were there during a week of massive rain storms and they did not cancel HEA or the dessert party.  It was a downpour while the show was going on and people had umbrellas and ponchos.  The bad part about it is that the rain keeps the smoke from the fireworks down, so the smoke blocks the projections on the castle.  But we made the best of it and still enjoyed the dessert party itself.


----------



## 4Hawks

We were there last Friday. I was not impressed with the dessert offerings, to be honest. My plate of gluten-free desserts looked much better than what my DH and kids got. BUT, the show was amazing and the reserved location was worth every penny. We arrived a little late and it was already crowded, but we still had a great view and more than enough space. 

I am so glad we decided to do it. Will probably wait until DD is older to do it again, though, since she got tired/bored halfway through the show.


----------



## TheSpooph

My daughter was recently diagnosed with a cashew and pistachio allergy. Do they have a chef or other knowledgeable CM come out to talk about the different items? Thanks!


----------



## chimoe

Has the dessert menu changed within the past month or so?  I was watching a video and noticed some items were missing and new replacements.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Is this available at the 180 day mark right now? I want to book this for Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

SaintsManiac said:


> Is this available at the 180 day mark right now? I want to book this for Thanksgiving Day.


I believe so, as I just booked for a night during my week of Nov 17th.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I believe so, as I just booked for a night during my week of Nov 17th.




Thank you


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

TheSpooph said:


> My daughter was recently diagnosed with a cashew and pistachio allergy. Do they have a chef or other knowledgeable CM come out to talk about the different items? Thanks!


Email:
special.diets@disneyworld.com


----------



## KyleAfterAWhile

DisneyDoesMyHair said:


> We did the garden viewing party last night. We arrived for a late check-in around 8:15, because we wanted to squeeze a few more rides in before fireworks. It was a little confusing when we arrived at Tomorrowland Terrace because of people just standing at the entrance, but a CM directed us up the ramp and to the right to our party. The dessert offerings were the same as I have seen on the forums, with cheeseburger egg rolls, spinach dip and crackers, fruit and cheese for those who want something other than the sweet stuff. The huge, chocolate-dipped strawberries were my favorite. They were serving the sparkling cider, and the drink station had several juices, water, coffee, etc. to choose. The offering was smaller than I thought it would be. I was picturing something much larger scale, but it was plenty for our kids and us to snack on prior to fireworks. Our server escorted us to our table, placed the reserved sign on our table and we were free to dine. We grabbed a plate and did not go back for seconds. The sweets really do fill you up quickly, especially in the heat. After we were done, we grabbed amazing seats on the “grass” in the garden, which was already fast filling up. The PhotoPass photographer was in the garden while we were waiting for the show, so we took several photos of the family. They have a prop you can hold that says Happily Ever After on it for your photo. The show was gorgeous. If you have little ones, you may want to scoot out a bit earlier to grab seats closer to the fence rail. Closer to the rail will allow them to see more, since the taller folks are not standing in front of them. DH, DD, and I could see every projection and firework, as we were nearly perfectly centered with the castle. However, poor DS had to be held on my hip for the majority of the show, otherwise he would not have been able to see most of the projections. The show was gorgeous, and DH got some great footage with the camera. After the fireworks ended, we let the crowd clear a bit, and made our way back into the park to ride one more ride before heading out. Overall, the dessert party with designated viewing allowed us to focus on riding, and not have to worry about scouting a spot for fireworks. This alone made it 100% worth it to me. The desserts were just a nice little extra.



Were you "squished" in there with everybody or was there ample standing room without everybody playing piggyback?


----------



## KyleAfterAWhile

Cluelyss said:


> I mush prefer the back fence, and I’m a shorty. Never had an issue seeing the protections back there as most folks tend to all crowd forward once the show starts. Also, even at the front of the garden, you still run the risk of people stopping along the walkway to watch, then you have to wait for a CM to come shoo them along.



So if you pick the area by the fence, the people cannot come crowd you from behind right?  And stand their kids on the fence from outside, etc?


----------



## KyleAfterAWhile

cakebaker said:


> My latest experience at the after party garden view dessert buffet-  Dessert portion was just about the same as every other time. They’re ok desserts, nothing amazing, but good enough. It’s the viewing area experience that was different for us. We always stand towards the middle of the area by one of the round fenced areas. For the first time, directly in front of us and within seconds of the show starting, 3 people put their kids on their shoulders, making it impossible for my 7 yr old grandson to see any of the castle at all. To make it even better, the kid most directly in front of us also had two huge glow wands she was waving in the air above her head while mom stood next to them with her iPad in the air recording not the show, but the kid waving the wands.
> 
> This is where the advantage of the garden viewing is- there’s room to move. Directly in front of the wand waver was just enough space for us to move right in front of them, giving us a great view.
> 
> We’ve done the dessert buffet many times and it’s still worth it for us.



UGH!!!!  Those ipads are worse than kids on shoulders.  When you get them home and look at the video footage, it is TERRIBLE.


----------



## cakebaker

KyleAfterAWhile said:


> UGH!!!!  Those ipads are worse than kids on shoulders.  When you get them home and look at the video footage, it is TERRIBLE.



I’ve never been disappointed in the view from the garden until this time. I’m not thrilled with the terrace view, but that’s what we’ll do next time. I’d rather have an offset view than look at a 10yr old’s backside or an iPad.


----------



## Dan Murphy

KyleAfterAWhile said:


> if you pick the area by the fence, the people cannot come crowd you from behind right? And stand their kids on the fence from outside


No, nobody can stand between you and the fence, assuming you are at the fence.  There is space between in and outside of the fence.  And we did not see kids on the fence.


----------



## nicole88s

chimoe said:


> Has the dessert menu changed within the past month or so?  I was watching a video and noticed some items were missing and new replacements.



I also was watching a recent video and noticed that there were no macarons! They are my daughter's absolute favorite and one of the big reasons I booked this. I hope they bring them back.


----------



## iujen94

nicole88s said:


> I also was watching a recent video and noticed that there were no macarons! They are my daughter's absolute favorite and one of the big reasons I booked this. I hope they bring them back.



We went in February and they had them. In April they didn’t, and we were SUPER sad.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I just watched a video from 6 days ago and they had them.


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

KyleAfterAWhile said:


> Were you "squished" in there with everybody or was there ample standing room without everybody playing piggyback?


During our event we were not squished, there was plenty of room around us to move around and for my husband to film with his camera without being trampled or bothering others. People do tend to push toward the front near the fence when the show starts, but if you hang back you will have plenty of personal space.


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

KyleAfterAWhile said:


> So if you pick the area by the fence, the people cannot come crowd you from behind right?  And stand their kids on the fence from outside, etc?


We stood about midway between the front and back fence. The people behind us enjoying the back fence seemed to be comfortable and there was no one crowding them from the outside or inside of the fence.


----------



## glocon

How soon before the show are the before party guests brought in? For a 9:15 show?


----------



## Cluelyss

glocon said:


> How soon before the show are the before party guests brought in? For a 9:15 show?


You can leave the dessert area and head to the garden at your convenience. We usually go over about 30 minutes prior, so 8:45 for a 9:15 show.


----------



## mshanson3121

KyleAfterAWhile said:


> Were you "squished" in there with everybody or was there ample standing room without everybody playing piggyback?





nicole88s said:


> I also was watching a recent video and noticed that there were no macarons! They are my daughter's absolute favorite and one of the big reasons I booked this. I hope they bring them back.



We just did this Thursday. No macarons, and we weren't squished at all. In fact many people were sitting/laying for the fireworks. We stayed at the very back, far right, and had a great view.


----------



## jeni16

mshanson3121 said:


> We just did this Thursday. No macarons, and we weren't squished at all. In fact many people were sitting/laying for the fireworks. We stayed at the very back, far right, and had a great view.



Please keep reporting back for anyone that attends in the upcoming weeks.  These are also one of my families favorites.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

As for the question about the back rail/people coming up behind you... in addition to the landscaped "gap" you can see in @Dan Murphy's post, the walkway right behind the garden is kept clear/moving by multiple CMs so no one can stop there.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SaintsManiac said:


> Is this available at the 180 day mark right now? I want to book this for Thanksgiving Day.



I think your question was answered, but just in case it should be in the +10 window too.  (Sorry if that's what you meant/implied with your question)


----------



## SaintsManiac

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I think your question was answered, but just in case it should be in the +10 window too.  (Sorry if that's what you meant/implied with your question)




Yes I want to book it for 180 + 5. They better have macarons.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Stole this from Disney’s announcement about a new wide-view PhotoPass option which you can read about here:  http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/05/new-disney-photopass-experiences-now.html

But it has a great pic of the Plaza Garden East, which is the reserved viewing location for the the “before” and “after” dessert party versions.  

#TeamBackRail


----------



## Lothlórien

KyleAfterAWhile said:


> UGH!!!!  Those ipads are worse than kids on shoulders.  When you get them home and look at the video footage, it is TERRIBLE.


----------



## Smrtalec33

Did the party last night (5/25).

No macarons.  Did the before show.  Checked in around eight and went to the garden around 825 or 830.

As people have reported, everyone sprawled on the grass until the show started, at which time everyone stood up.  I stayed on the back rail and had a good view, but had to put my 6-year-old daughter on my shoulders because of the number of people in the middle of the garden who were doing the same (obviously the difference being that I was not blocking anyone by doing so).

Desserts were fine; enjoyed the show, I am very glad I did it for the view of the fireworks, and would probably do it again


----------



## mom2rtk

Smrtalec33 said:


> Did the party last night (5/25).
> 
> No macarons.  Did the before show.  Checked in around eight and went to the garden around 825 or 830.
> 
> As people have reported, everyone sprawled on the grass until the show started, at which time everyone stood up.  I stayed on the back rail and had a good view, but had to put my 6-year-old daughter on my shoulders because of the number of people in the middle of the garden who were doing the same (obviously the difference being that I was not blocking anyone by doing so).
> 
> Desserts were fine; enjoyed the show, I am very glad I did it for the view of the fireworks, and would probably do it again


That really is a shame people are putting kids on shoulders in that viewing area. For what people pay to be there, CMs should be in that section asking people with kids to stand along the back rail.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mom2rtk said:


> That really is a shame people are putting kids on shoulders in that viewing area. For what people pay to be there, CMs should be in that section asking people with kids to stand along the back rail.




I will most certainly ask a CM to regulate if I have to.


----------



## Stefne

mom2rtk said:


> That really is a shame people are putting kids on shoulders in that viewing area. For what people pay to be there, CMs should be in that section asking people with kids to stand along the back rail.



Yes! We have this booked for our July trip and had planned on hanging around the back wall based on the advice I have seen posted on this thread.  I am kind of second guessing that now though.  My mom and I are pretty short at 5'2, with my youngest son being even shorter than that, and I will be pretty frustrated to pay these sky high prices for a family of 5 just to have the view purposely blocked by someone anyway.  I could do that on main street for free .


----------



## Dan Murphy

Smrtalec33 said:


> because of the number of people in the middle of the garden who were doing the same


Ridiculous that people do that.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I can't decide what is more distressing, the lack of macarons or the shoulder kids.


----------



## mckennarose

SaintsManiac said:


> I will most certainly ask a CM to regulate if I have to.


I'm all for that, however you would have to snake your way through the garden during the show to get a CM.  They aren't in the garden with you, just near the entrance/exit rope on the right.  There are one or two CM's directly in front of the garden monitoring the reserved disabilities section and making sure people don't stop in front of the garden fence.  We probably saw 30 people trying to sit on the fence in front of the garden while waiting for the show and the CM kept moving them.  But they are busy keeping foot traffic moving before and during the show.  It would be nice to have a CM walking around in the party area "monitoring" things, but I never saw one in the two times we did the party.

Last May 2018 we were doing the party and it was raining and right as the show started, people in the disabilities section (standing up, not sitting) put their umbrellas up right in front of us.  They were also wearing ponchos with hoods so I'm not sure why they used the umbrellas at all. We could not get a CM's attention to ask for help and since they were outside the fence, we couldn't get close enough to get their attention to ask if they would put them down.  We had to smoosh together on one side to look around the umbrellas.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mckennarose said:


> I'm all for that, however you would have to snake your way through the garden during the show to get a CM.  They aren't in the garden with you, just near the entrance/exit rope on the right.  There are one or two CM's directly in front of the garden monitoring the reserved disabilities section and making sure people don't stop in front of the garden fence.  We probably saw 30 people trying to sit on the fence in front of the garden while waiting for the show and the CM kept moving them.  But they are busy keeping foot traffic moving before and during the show.  It would be nice to have a CM walking around in the party area "monitoring" things, but I never saw one in the two times we did the party.
> 
> Last May 2018 we were doing the party and it was raining and right as the show started, people in the disabilities section (standing up, not sitting) put their umbrellas up right in front of us.  They were also wearing ponchos with hoods so I'm not sure why they used the umbrellas at all. We could not get a CM's attention to ask for help and since they were outside the fence, we couldn't get close enough to get their attention to ask if they would put them down.  We had to smoosh together on one side to look around the umbrellas.




I meant before the show. If it doesn’t work I have no problem moving or asking those people to move. 

I’ve done this party 3 times. I’ve never witnessed shoulder kids or any rudeness in the garden. Most people are very courteous.


----------



## mom2rtk

SaintsManiac said:


> I meant before the show. If it doesn’t work I have no problem moving or asking those people to move.
> 
> I’ve done this party 3 times. I’ve never witnessed shoulder kids or any rudeness in the garden. Most people are very courteous.


My issue with kids on shoulders is that they usually don't go up until the show starts (kids are heavy don't you know). If they put them up earlier, I could adjust and find another spot. Usually by show time it's too late to move much.


----------



## SaintsManiac

The garden has never been so crowded that we can’t move around.


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> I meant before the show. If it doesn’t work I have no problem moving or asking those people to move.
> 
> I’ve done this party 3 times. I’ve never witnessed shoulder kids or any rudeness in the garden. Most people are very courteous.


We have done the dessert parties a dozen times and I never experienced it either until this last trip. One rude person does it and it’s like a green light for everyone to do it. And everyone of them waited until the second the show started to do it. I suspect if they’re so rude as to do it in the first place, confronting them won’t do much but maybe get you into an argument.

Unlike general viewing, this is a small space. It would not be difficult at all for them to police the area and have a no shoulder, no recording policy. For what it costs, people ought to be guaranteed a decent view. But they choose not to, so we’ll do terrace next time.

The only positive is that it was possible to move and step right in front of the ones blocking us. Normally, I’d never do that once the program started, but if they’re going to be that rude, I’m not going to have it ruin our viewing.


----------



## SaintsManiac

cakebaker said:


> We have done the dessert parties a dozen times and I never experienced it either until this last trip. One rude person does it and it’s like a green light for everyone to do it. And everyone of them waited until the second the show started to do it. I suspect if they’re so rude as to do it in the first place, confronting them won’t do much but maybe get you into an argument.
> 
> Unlike general viewing, this is a small space. It would not be difficult at all for them to police the area and have a no shoulder, no recording policy. For what it costs, people ought to be guaranteed a decent view. But they choose not to, so we’ll do terrace next time.
> 
> The only positive is that it was possible to move and step right in front of the ones blocking us. Normally, I’d never do that once the program started, but if they’re going to be that rude, I’m not going to have it ruin our viewing.




I feel like I should have booked terrace for July 4th. I totally forgot it’s not projection heavy. 

Oh well the garden is better than the hub lol!


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> Oh well the garden is better than the hub lol!



It absolutely is! My experience may have just been a fluke and nothing that consistently happens. At least I hope so! I just don’t like taking chances. lol


----------



## RachaelA

The giant iPad are the only recording that I truly find annoying bc I know it’s impossible to avoid people recording on their phones. I don’t get though why anyone would want to hold up a huge heavy iPad though


----------



## SaintsManiac

RachaelA said:


> The giant iPad are the only recording that I truly find annoying bc I know it’s impossible to avoid people recording on their phones. I don’t get though why anyone would want to hold up a huge heavy iPad though




I think it’s beyond silly to record it at all. There are so many amazing videos on YouTube already.  I always snap a picture during the finale, but recording it? No.


----------



## slaclandry

Really wishing I had booked this for July 3rd! What was I thinking?!  Has anyone seen availability open up around the cancellation window?  Crossing my fingers, and checking the website frequently.


----------



## only hope

slaclandry said:


> Really wishing I had booked this for July 3rd! What was I thinking?!  Has anyone seen availability open up around the cancellation window?  Crossing my fingers, and checking the website frequently.




After several weeks of checking a lot for a party of one for someone else, I was able to get it about a week ago for July 3. Just be persistant.


----------



## MommaBerd

I wonder if it would help to send an e-mail to Guest Services re: kids on shoulders? I mean, it can’t hurt. I do really wish WDW would encourage courteous-ness more (not that they should HAVE to). For example, as guests check in to the Dessert Party, the CM could say, “As a courtesy to other guests, we ask that you not record on a tablet  (or phone) or place children on your shoulders.” Just those two things alone would go a long way towards a better viewing experience for everyone!

When my kids were little (but too big to be picked up and held) and couldn’t see, we placed them piggy-back on us. They basically got the same vantage point as us (so didn’t block others any more than we did) and it’s a LOT easier on the shoulders!


----------



## Lothlórien

MommaBerd said:


> I wonder if it would help to send an e-mail to Guest Services re: kids on shoulders? I mean, it can’t hurt. I do really wish WDW would encourage courteous-ness more (not that they should HAVE to). For example, as guests check in to the Dessert Party, the CM could say, “As a courtesy to other guests, we ask that you not record on a tablet  (or phone) or place children on your shoulders.” Just those two things alone would go a long way towards a better viewing experience for everyone!
> 
> When my kids were little (but too big to be picked up and held) and couldn’t see, we placed them piggy-back on us. They basically got the same vantage point as us (so didn’t block others any more than we did) and it’s a LOT easier on the shoulders!


 It never hurts to reach out and politiely voice your concerns.  Especially when you mention that you pay money and it is not a value for guests to pay when the view is obstructed.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SaintsManiac said:


> I feel like I should have booked terrace for July 4th. I totally forgot it’s not projection heavy.
> 
> Oh well the garden is better than the hub lol!



FWIW, in my humble opinion the 180 degree 7/4 fireworks are much better viewed from the garden than the terrace.  You see some from the terrace, but the better effect is in the Hub.   

Now, if it rains like last year, you'll wish you'd booked the terrace.


----------



## SaintsManiac

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FWIW, in my humble opinion the 180 degree 7/4 fireworks are much better viewed from the garden than the terrace.  You see some from the terrace, but the better effect is in the Hub.
> 
> Now, if it rains like last year, you'll wish you'd booked the terrace.




My husband did bring up the 180. And no no no rain. I remember waiting for the live stream for ages last year!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SaintsManiac said:


> My husband did bring up the 180. And no no no rain. I remember waiting for the live stream for ages last year!



Yeah, because impending doom was rolling over WDW.  Good times!   

Actually, I bet the garden dessert eating area was better as the terrace would not have fared well the way this one had blowing rain.  The terrace is a bit exposed if it’s really blowing.


----------



## Dan Murphy

RachaelA said:


> The giant iPad are the only recording that I truly find annoying bc I know it’s impossible to avoid people recording on their phones. I don’t get though why anyone would want to hold up a huge heavy iPad though


I've never understood the pad people. I am sure they all also have a phone and a phone camera takes MUCH better pictures and video than any tablet does, if they need a video or pictures of the show.  And carrying a tablet around all day......


----------



## Lsdolphin

Does anyone know if the Holiday Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace is available to book yet. I have been trying to book for 12/19 and I am only seeing parties up to 11/22 available for booking.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lsdolphin said:


> Does anyone know if the Holiday Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace is available to book yet. I have been trying to book for 12/19 and I am only seeing parties up to 11/22 available for booking.



Yes, it’s bookable here:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/fireworks-holiday-dessert-party/

But like the regular dessert party, they’re added on a rolling 180 day (and +10 if eligible) basis, so you need a few weeks before it’ll open.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Vegasbby888

Just booked this today for July 3rd Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace. I have been checking for weeks.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Vegasbby888 said:


> Just booked this today for July 3rd Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace. I have been checking for weeks.



Cool!  Nice work!  Persistence pays off sometimes.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Vegasbby888 said:


> Just booked this today for July 3rd Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace. I have been checking for weeks.



We saw it from the terrace last year on that date. Worth every penny. Just seeing the crowds in front of the castle from up there I will make you glad you did it. Plus they had the table set so pretty and red white and blue desserts (some). It was so nice


----------



## princessebird

Thank you to everyone for your advice and guidance. We went to the after fireworks dessert party last night (5/31). We were a party of 3 with a 7yo. We arrived at the Tomorrowland Terrace around 8:40. We were quickly checked in and escorted over the plaza viewing area. At this time (about 8:45), there was still about a quarter of the back rail open. The adults leaned up against it while the 7yo laid claim to some "grass." While it did get full, it was never such that you couldn't move or make your way to the exit. When the show began, most people who had been on the grass in front of us moved forward, and there was about 10 or 15 feet between us and the closest people. The 7yo watched part of the show from the grass (and now had plenty of room to dance), but then leaned on the railing for the last 7 minutes or so. We were very lucky in that I saw NO ipads or phones held up. There was one dad who put his 18 month old on his shoulders, but he carefully made sure that he wasn't blocking anyone's view and stepped off to the side. Maybe there IS hope for humanity after all. 

After the fireworks, we went back over to the Terrace. I would say maybe 40% of the tables were filled. We were seated at the edge of the Terrace. We gathered up a bunch of yummies (no macarons). We thought the sweets were better than the savory, though we appreciated a savory option. The CMs were attentive and helpful. There were two dessert lines that were identical, and they cleared one away shortly after 10pm. We were able to have a somewhat obstructed, but still fun view, of Once Upon a Time at 10pm. When we booked the party, the park was to close at 10pm, but that changed in mid-May to 11pm. So I had gotten a Buzz FP earlier in the evening, which we did around 10:30. Then we got in line for AstroOrbitor, and we got off shortly after park close. 

Overall, this was a worthwhile purchase for us. It had been 3 years since we had been to WDW, and the then 4yo couldn't stay awake long enough for the fireworks. We will likely not go back for several years. I can't emphasize enough how stress-free this was. I have been somewhat taken aback at how stressful the whole planning process and the "is there another FP+ available right now" process has been. But for a couple of hours, it was stress-free, which was borderline priceless.


----------



## 123SA

I keep reading that the back railing is a  good spot to be.  Why isn't the front rail a good spot?


----------



## Dan Murphy

123SA said:


> I keep reading that the back railing is a  good spot to be.  Why isn't the front rail a good spot?


Probably the main reason is most people think the front rail is best spot and intuitively gravitate to it, leaving the back area generally much less populated.  With the size of what you are looking at, 15 feet closer is not going to improve your view at all.


----------



## amycishere

i am sooo excited for this!!! Not only will I be celebrating my 35th birthday on 10/26 but I will ALSO be celebrating a NEW JOB with is a huge accomplishment in my opinion due to the severity of my disability.  It is taken me over 3 years-searching on and off- and despite my current employer- over 8 years with them- being wonderful to me I am ready to spread my wings. And they have been extremely supportive which i am very grateful for.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Here now and in the garden pretty early for the after fireworks dessert party. We chose a spot by the front rail with some little bushes in front for cushion from the people walking by but we found out they mark the entire front rail for wheelchairs. (They forgot to mark the corner where we were standing.)  we found out when he came to mark our area. So we moved to our usual back rail spot. (Usual as in the one time we did the garden party before lol). I swear that last summer the front was not blocked off for wheelchairs. I don’t mind because the back rail is fine but a lot of wheelchairs must attend the parties.


----------



## QueenElinor

We went to the Terrace Dessert Party on May 25th, here's a quick report.

We have not seen HEA before. We went down at about 7pm but were not allowed to check in early. The CM at the podium asked us what our check in time was, and I said I didn't know, she located us on the list and told us to come back at 7:30. . There were two check-in times- 7:30 and 8pm. (As it turns out, our time was at 8pm, so it may pay to forget!).  She also said we could be late if we were in the middle of something.

We returned about 8:15. and were seated in the second row back from the railing because of our group size. We were allowed to pick which table we wanted and it did actually make a difference- this was our view while seated:



Being in the second row back, however, made almost no difference except  the top of the very highest fireworks were cut off by the eaves. Maybe noticed that twice. The girl in front of us even had rose gold Minnie ears on, you can barely see them down there on the bottom right.

But I think we were lucky we didn't wait much longer to get our table. If we'd been at the table to the right or left of us, the trees would've blocked the lower part of the castle. At that point our table was reserved, we got our bands and were free to snack or leave, but she recommended we be back by at least 10 minutes before the show which was a 9. The fireworks went off predominantly to the right of the castle, but the projections were outstanding.

The treats were not as good as what they offered at the BWI CL lounge every night, so that was a bit disappointing. We weren't that hungry so it was ok. I had hoped for more savory snacks but there was only the cheeseburger rolls, veggie and bread with spinach dip. Desserts were fine. There was a marriage proposal while we were there so that was pretty fun to see!

After a long day in the park, we really enjoyed being able to sit and rest and have a few snacks while watching the fireworks. I probably wouldn't watch the fireworks any other way unless it was super low crowds. But most likely, I'd just keep riding rides instead.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Is the Dec 4th desert part plaza garden view sold out already?


----------



## osufeth24

I wish I would have thought about doing the dessert party for the 4th.  I really wanna go see fireworks at Disney for it, but I don't want to deal with the crowds trying to get a decent spot


----------



## only hope

osufeth24 said:


> I wish I would have thought about doing the dessert party for the 4th.  I really wanna go see fireworks at Disney for it, but I don't want to deal with the crowds trying to get a decent spot



Keep checking. People cancel. I got a reservation for a family member for the 3rd a few weeks ago, and someone else on here posted they got a reservation on the 3rd.


----------



## Stefne

osufeth24 said:


> I wish I would have thought about doing the dessert party for the 4th.  I really wanna go see fireworks at Disney for it, but I don't want to deal with the crowds trying to get a decent spot



I don't think they always release these right at 180 days, so it may just be that the date hasn't opened up yet .


----------



## SaintsManiac

Stefne said:


> I don't think they always release these right at 180 days, so it may just be that the date hasn't opened up yet .




I booked it at 180 days. It sold out very quickly.


----------



## MemphisVanessa

TropicalDIS said:


> Is the Dec 4th desert part plaza garden view sold out already?


I just checked and December 4th has openings for the after party with garden viewing.


----------



## Stefne

SaintsManiac said:


> I booked it at 180 days. It sold out very quickly.



Oops, I, meant to quote the poster looking for a party on December 4th.   Sorry about that!


----------



## osufeth24

What is the cancellation policy?  I am constantly checking for July 3rd and 4th, and obviously will need to pull the trigger immediately if by dumb luck something comes open.  Just didn't know how far out we could cancel if something changed


----------



## 123SA

osufeth24 said:


> What is the cancellation policy?  I am constantly checking for July 3rd and 4th, and obviously will need to pull the trigger immediately if by dumb luck something comes open.  Just didn't know how far out we could cancel if something changed



5 days.


----------



## Mommymarie

Can you take a stroller in viewing area? If not where is closest parking for easy exit?


----------



## iujen94

Mommymarie said:


> Can you take a stroller in viewing area? If not where is closest parking for easy exit?



Yes - you definitely can.


----------



## Mommymarie

thanks this helps....19 month old twins here someone said sw dessert party does not allow in viewing so wanted to check...



iujen94 said:


> Yes - you definitely can.


----------



## dec2009mama

i am thinking of booking the after fireworks dessert party but how does it work if there is an after hours park event that night?
fireworks are at 9:15pm -- assume they are about 15min long and we get back to the dessert area by 9:40pm (or later?), do they kick us out at 10pm when the after hours event starts?   Seems like a very small window of time to sit and enjoy our desserts, we do not want to be rushed!  
Any experiences to share?
pre-fireworks dessert parties are not available on our night and its our last night at MK!


----------



## TheSpooph

We enjoyed the Garden Viewing Party back on Sunday, May 26th. We enjoyed the desserts (don’t remember the particulars - I was busy chasing three little!). We enjoyed the cupcake station, s’mores, and hand scooped ice cream. The kids definitely had their fill of sugar!

We ate until about 30 or 45 min before the show started. By that time, almost all of the tables in our section of the Terrace were empty. When we entered the garden, I was very surprised how full it was. There were people everywhere. So much so, that a CM had to help us find a spot with our stroller. I headed to the back fence as suggested here. It was so full that we couldn’t even stand together along the back fence.  

All that said, we still enjoyed the event. It wasn’t nearly as crowded as Main Street. We were tight in the garden but nothing like crowds outside the fence. I think we would do the party again - and just hope that there are less people.


----------



## TropicalDIS

MemphisVanessa said:


> I just checked and December 4th has openings for the after party with garden viewing.



Thank you!,


----------



## Kmc330

Attended the before party on Jun 14th and had a great time.  Arrived at 7:40 for 7:45 reservation and was let in.  Great assortment of desserts - kids (DS14, DS8, and DD5) loved the ice cream, cookie, and cupcake options.  Mini cheesecakes were awesome.  Walked out around 8:30ish and found a spot at the back rail (thx to this thread for the tip!). No annoying kids on shoulders or ipads in the air.  The lawn area was definitely busy but not crazy - no one directly in front of us on the rail.  Was our first time attending and thought it was worth it!


----------



## idahosoxfan

Kmc330 said:


> Attended the before party on Jun 14th and had a great time.  Arrived at 7:40 for 7:45 reservation and was let in.  Great assortment of desserts - kids (DS14, DS8, and DD5) loved the ice cream, cookie, and cupcake options.  Mini cheesecakes were awesome.  Walked out around 8:30ish and found a spot at the back rail (thx to this thread for the tip!). No annoying kids on shoulders or ipads in the air.  The lawn area was definitely busy but not crazy - no one directly in front of us on the rail.  Was our first time attending and thought it was worth it!



We did the after party June 13th before DAH Villains. Also enjoyed the back rail. Would definitely do it again.


----------



## Cluelyss

Did the before party last night, first time since the after party was added. Viewing area definitely more crowded than before, but not terrible and still far better than Main Street! One thing that was odd and new to me, when we entered the garden, the CM checking us in specifically told us the show would be standing room only, and all those seated would be standing up for the show. We definitely didn’t need to stand, there was plenty of room, but everyone stood up nonetheless. And I don’t think it was due to a sellout, as the family beside us said they had just booked the party today. But  my kids definitely missed having the option to relax on the grass.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Cluelyss said:


> Did the before party last night, first time since the after party was added. Viewing area definitely more crowded than before, but not terrible and still far better than Main Street! One thing that was odd and new to me, when we entered the garden, the CM checking us in specifically told us the show would be standing room only, and all those seated would be standing up for the show. We definitely didn’t need to stand, there was plenty of room, but everyone stood up nonetheless. And I don’t think it was due to a sellout, as the family beside us said they had just booked the party today. But  my kids definitely missed having the option to relax on the grass.




Strange indeed. Half the garden was sitting when we went in March.

But here's the burning question: Were there any macarons????


----------



## Cluelyss

SaintsManiac said:


> Strange indeed. Half the garden was sitting when we went in March.
> 
> But here's the burning question: Were there any macarons????


NOPE!


----------



## kwdw

I was there June 6th (plaza viewing) - and it was more crowded that I expected.  People were sitting down while waiting - but then everyone in front me started to stand up before show time - so well - we had to, too.  Still - not as crowded as the Hub or Main Street.  Nobody told us to do one thing or another - it's just what happened.  There was not enough space for the short one in our crowd to really get a good view - so he went on shoulders.  That was sad given the price we paid.  

I was not overly impressed with the desserts -and frankly disappointed with the spinach dip (how can Disney make bad spinach dip - it's so standard!).  But - a few of the items were definitely YUMMY.  I got one glass of one of the fun drinks - but frankly wish I had stuck with water.  Definitely felt stick after the all the food.

So - I walked away with mixed feelings of this event.  For the price - I think the viewing area is too crowded and a fair number of the desserts are just crap - cheap to serve the masses.    (It's was my fourth dessert party with fireworks viewing.)  That said - the benefit of NOT fighting the masses for HEA was properly worth almost half the price for me.

I won't do this event solo - but if traveling with folks where the benefit of not being in a sardine can is high - I might do it again.


----------



## osufeth24

osufeth24 said:


> I wish I would have thought about doing the dessert party for the 4th.  I really wanna go see fireworks at Disney for it, but I don't want to deal with the crowds trying to get a decent spot



Woo!  Kept looking everyday and just had one open up this morning on July 3rd at the Terrace


----------



## alicat130

osufeth24 said:


> Woo!  Kept looking everyday and just had one open up this morning on July 3rd at the Terrace


That's great! I am jealous though! We just decided on the trip last week, so I'm still looking for a cancellation. Did you just have the windows open and keep refreshing? I didn't see the dessert party on my normal reservation finders.


----------



## osufeth24

alicat130 said:


> That's great! I am jealous though! We just decided on the trip last week, so I'm still looking for a cancellation. Did you just have the windows open and keep refreshing? I didn't see the dessert party on my normal reservation finders.



Ya just kept looking on my computer every so often. Would put in for the 3rd and 4th for the terrace, standing in plaza, and after fireworks. Then bam this morning I got one. Honestly didn't think I was gonna find one.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Kmc330 said:


> found a spot at the back rail (thx to this thread for the tip!). No annoying kids on shoulders or ipads in the air. The lawn area was definitely busy but not crazy - no one directly in front of us on the rail.





idahosoxfan said:


> enjoyed the back rail.


That's great!!!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Just saw “Cruella’s Halloween Hideaway” available for booking on MNSSHP nights, sounds interesting but I think we will stick with Dessert party


----------



## kwiatamanda

Kmc330 said:


> Attended the before party on Jun 14th and had a great time.  Arrived at 7:40 for 7:45 reservation and was let in.  Great assortment of desserts - kids (DS14, DS8, and DD5) loved the ice cream, cookie, and cupcake options.  Mini cheesecakes were awesome.  Walked out around 8:30ish and found a spot at the back rail (thx to this thread for the tip!). No annoying kids on shoulders or ipads in the air.  The lawn area was definitely busy but not crazy - no one directly in front of us on the rail.  Was our first time attending and thought it was worth it!


I was there at the back rail too on June 14th!  It was wonderful!  We did the after party!


----------



## Lsdolphin

What time are people checking in for terrace dessert party when ADR says 8:15. Want to make sure we get a good table for 2.


----------



## JMP2

dec2009mama said:


> i am thinking of booking the after fireworks dessert party but how does it work if there is an after hours park event that night?
> fireworks are at 9:15pm -- assume they are about 15min long and we get back to the dessert area by 9:40pm (or later?), do they kick us out at 10pm when the after hours event starts?   Seems like a very small window of time to sit and enjoy our desserts, we do not want to be rushed!
> Any experiences to share?
> pre-fireworks dessert parties are not available on our night and its our last night at MK!


Does anyone know the answer to this?  I am also thinking of doing the after-fireworks dessert party on a night with Disney After Hours, so the park closes at 10 PM.


----------



## mckennarose

JMP2 said:


> Does anyone know the answer to this?  I am also thinking of doing the after-fireworks dessert party on a night with Disney After Hours, so the park closes at 10 PM.


We did the HEA After party on May 8th, last month, on a EMH night.  HEA was at 9PM, the park closed at 10PM and EMH was until 12AM.  We were never rushed through our desserts or out of the park.  We had plenty of time to eat as much as we wanted and to linger while the other guests trickled out of the park.  I checked the time stamps on my photos and we were at our table with desserts by 9:27, taking photos in front of the castle at 10:15 and we left MK at 10:30.  I would assume that the dessert party operates the same as EMH for DAH.


----------



## JeninTexas

The difference between EMH and DAH though is that with EMH off site guests are not actively escorted out of the parks. You can still be there but you can't ride any rides. With DAH, cast members are actively looking for people without wristbands and directing them to the exit. So, I would not expect to be able to walk around the park at all after you finish with the dessert party. I don't think they will rush you out of the dessert party, but when are done eating, I would not be surprised if they escorted or directed you to the park exit.


----------



## ebenmax

This changes the subject a bit, but is HEA shown on Dec.30/31 for the early fireworks or Fantasy in the Sky for both time slots? We want to do the dessert party for sure but would like to know which show we’d be getting during the early time. We have a 2 yr. old and early is much better! 
Thanks so much!
Ellen


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ebenmax said:


> This changes the subject a bit, but is HEA shown on Dec.30/31 for the early fireworks or Fantasy in the Sky for both time slots? We want to do the dessert party for sure but would like to know which show we’d be getting during the early time. We have a 2 yr. old and early is much better!
> Thanks so much!
> Ellen



For 2017 and 2018, both 6:30pm and 11:50pm on 12/30 & 12/31 were the Fantasy in the Sky show with a New Years countdown at the end.


----------



## osufeth24

I'm going to dessert party on the 3rd at the terrace.  Says 815 reservation, what time do you think we should check in?

I was just able to snag a FP for Seven Dwarfs at 725, so want to make sure we get there in time.

My understanding is it's not projection heavy for the 4th of july fireworks, so maybe it's not the biggest deal to get the best table?


----------



## Cluelyss

osufeth24 said:


> I'm going to dessert party on the 3rd at the terrace.  Says 815 reservation, what time do you think we should check in?
> 
> I was just able to snag a FP for Seven Dwarfs at 725, so want to make sure we get there in time.
> 
> My understanding is it's not projection heavy for the 4th of july fireworks, so maybe it's not the biggest deal to get the best table?


Not super projection heavy but I’d recommend being as close to the railing as possible so the overhang doesn’t block your view of the 360 degree bursts. I’d plan to arrive at SDMT as soon as your window opens then proceed immediately to the terrace. There will likely already be a line waiting to check in. When we went on the 3rd a few years ago (when there was only the terrace party) we lined up around 730 and were not the first in line. We were in the second row of tables, toward the back, and you can see how the overhang blocked some of our view in the picture below.


----------



## osufeth24

Cluelyss said:


> Not super projection heavy but I’d recommend being as close to the railing as possible so the overhang doesn’t block your view of the 360 degree bursts. I’d plan to arrive at SDMT as soon as your window opens then proceed immediately to the terrace. There will likely already be a line waiting to check in. When we went on the 3rd a few years ago (when there was only the terrace party) we lined up around 730 and were not the first in line. We were in the second row of tables, toward the back, and you can see how the overhang blocked some of our view in the picture below.
> View attachment 413378



Thanks.. I'm going to keep trying to modify the pass for slightly earlier, but that would he the plan. Get to ride 5 minutes early then go straight to party


----------



## jmg5342

Has anyone had success booking 12/30? Today would have been my 180+1 but nothing showed availability for either time slot. I know sometimes they don’t release that date right away, but I’m also sure it books quickly! Thanks!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jmg5342 said:


> Has anyone had success booking 12/30? Today would have been my 180+1 but nothing showed availability for either time slot. I know sometimes they don’t release that date right away, but I’m also sure it books quickly! Thanks!!



I’ve been following a few threads on the topic, it doesn’t seem to me like anyone has been able to book them yet despite the fact they are “blue” on the reservation page.  

I’ve set up a 12/30 & 12/31 “watch” thread here since it looks like many of us may be in ‘stalk mode’ now!   

https://www.disboards.com/threads/12-30-12-31-2019-magic-kingdom-dessert-party-watch-thread.3757682/


----------



## jmg5342

I’ve set up a 12/30 & 12/31 “watch” thread here since it looks like many of us may be in ‘stalk mode’ now!  

https://www.disboards.com/threads/12-30-12-31-2019-magic-kingdom-dessert-party-watch-thread.3757682/[/QUOTE]

Awesome, thanks!!!


----------



## leiaorgana

We did HEA Before Plaza Dessert Party again for the 2nd time on 6/30. We were the first to check in at just after 7:15pm and were allowed to pick any table we wanted so we went for a table near to the buffet and without many other tables around us. 

Once seated we took it in turns to go and grab some food and drinks. The dessert choices were okay, I guess, but we all agreed the food was much better at the Star Wars Dessert Party the week before. I quite liked the HEA themed confetti cupcakes, the chocolate covered strawberries and the s’mores station. We all felt it was definitely lacking in savoury options and the cheeseburger egg rolls are gross. The taco ones they had last year were much better. I was also disappointed in the selection of drinks at the party this time. I don’t drink Florida tap water or juice so I found it difficult to find something to drink as there didn’t seem to be any bottled water available this time and so another member of my family ended up going out to Main Street to buy us some water.

Just after 8:00pm we decided that we’d all had enough to eat and headed over to the viewing area. As we were led in we were told that it was going to be standing room only but it was more than okay for us to sit while waiting for the fireworks to start. There were already a couple of people in the garden so we headed towards the back left rail and got a spot there. We had an amazing view from here. 

Around 8:30pm more people started to come into the viewing area but there was still plenty of room and a photopass photographer set up her camera near us and took pictures of people with the castle in the background. The sweetest little girl went around to everyone in the viewing area with her dad giving out glow stick bracelets to anyone that wanted one and it was so cute. If you’re on here I just want to say thank you again and what an awesome idea it was. 

About 8:40pm is when the heavens opened up and it started to rain really heavy. We decided to stay put and watch the fireworks from the garden but a lot of people ran back to the terrace, I think. I don’t really know. There was only about 30 of us left in the garden when the fireworks started at 9:00pm instead of 9:15pm so we had lots of room and an amazing view. We still had a great time despite the rain and all of the staff at the party were excellent.


----------



## osufeth24

Oof, got here 10 minutes ago and long line waiting to be seated. Doesn't look like I'm getting a front row table


----------



## GADisneyDad14

osufeth24 said:


> Oof, got here 10 minutes ago and long line waiting to be seated. Doesn't look like I'm getting a front row table



Yeah, I’ve seen people get in line a little crazy early (for my standards) on these special nights.  Hope you have a fun evening.


----------



## osufeth24




----------



## Momtwofour

leiaorgana said:


> We did HEA Before Plaza Dessert Party again for the 2nd time on 6/30. We were the first to check in at just after 7:15pm and were allowed to pick any table we wanted so we went for a table near to the buffet and without many other tables around us.
> 
> Once seated we took it in turns to go and grab some food and drinks. The dessert choices were okay, I guess, but we all agreed the food was much better at the Star Wars Dessert Party the week before. I quite liked the HEA themed confetti cupcakes, the chocolate covered strawberries and the s’mores station. We all felt it was definitely lacking in savoury options and the cheeseburger egg rolls are gross. The taco ones they had last year were much better. I was also disappointed in the selection of drinks at the party this time. I don’t drink Florida tap water or juice so I found it difficult to find something to drink as there didn’t seem to be any bottled water available this time and so another member of my family ended up going out to Main Street to buy us some water.
> 
> Just after 8:00pm we decided that we’d all had enough to eat and headed over to the viewing area. As we were led in we were told that it was going to be standing room only but it was more than okay for us to sit while waiting for the fireworks to start. There were already a couple of people in the garden so we headed towards the back left rail and got a spot there. We had an amazing view from here.
> 
> Around 8:30pm more people started to come into the viewing area but there was still plenty of room and a photopass photographer set up her camera near us and took pictures of people with the castle in the background. The sweetest little girl went around to everyone in the viewing area with her dad giving out glow stick bracelets to anyone that wanted one and it was so cute. If you’re on here I just want to say thank you again and what an awesome idea it was.
> 
> About 8:40pm is when the heavens opened up and it started to rain really heavy. We decided to stay put and watch the fireworks from the garden but a lot of people ran back to the terrace, I think. I don’t really know. There was only about 30 of us left in the garden when the fireworks started at 9:00pm instead of 9:15pm so we had lots of room and an amazing view. We still had a great time despite the rain and all of the staff at the party were excellent.


We are doing the garden viewing area on July 16th. Would you say 715 was a good time to show up? My reservation says 745. And was 8pm a good time to head over for a seat? I definitely want along the back fence


----------



## leiaorgana

Momtwofour said:


> We are doing the garden viewing area on July 16th. Would you say 715 was a good time to show up? My reservation says 745. And was 8pm a good time to head over for a seat? I definitely want along the back fence



We started hanging out around the check in area around 6:45pm as we’d done everything we’d wanted to do by that point and a few people started queuing up behind us not long after. 

Our reservation also said 7:45pm but we knew from last year that check in started earlier than that. The benefit of being there earlier is that we had more party time with less people there, first dibs on food and we didn’t feel the need to rush to get down to the garden area. Most people started showing up closer to 7:45pm. 

8:00pm was probably slightly too early to go down but I wouldn’t leave it much longer than that, maybe 5 - 15 minutes,  as like I said there were a few people already staking out spots at the front of the viewing area when we got there.


----------



## Momtwofour

leiaorgana said:


> We started hanging out around the check in area around 6:45pm as we’d done everything we’d wanted to do by that point and a few people started queuing up behind us not long after.
> 
> Our reservation also said 7:45pm but we knew from last year that check in started earlier than that. The benefit of being there earlier is that we had more party time with less people there, first dibs on food and we didn’t feel the need to rush to get down to the garden area. Most people started showing up closer to 7:45pm.
> 
> 8:00pm was probably slightly too early to go down but I wouldn’t leave it much longer than that, maybe 5 - 15 minutes,  as like I said there were a few people already staking out spots at the front of the viewing area when we got there.


Awesome! Thank you! That helps me tremendously


----------



## 123SA

For the terrace party, does your whole party need to be there to check in?  Could I check in and secure a table for my family while they get a last ride or two in?


----------



## matthewsmom2005

123SA said:


> For the terrace party, does your whole party need to be there to check in?  Could I check in and secure a table for my family while they get a last ride or two in?


When I went a couple of weeks ago they let my son and I check in without our whole party there.  They gave us their bracelets and the rest of the family texted me when they arrived and I brought them to them at the front.


----------



## 123SA

More questions about the terrace  --   

1) We are a party of 5.   Is that available at the rail?
2) Along the rail, is it a better view to be near the party entrance and closer to the hub, or further into tomorrowland closer to the blue rocks?


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Great time last night!  Half the family is still sleeping at 12:15 pm. Which is understandable as we didn’t get back to sleep until well after 4 am!

We booked the after party.  Checked in at 8:20, and went to find our spot on the back rail. Great advice from here!  We had the perfect spot along the rail.

It started to drizzle soon after we got there, and the dreaded announcement of a delay came around 9 o’clock (which was not a surprise at all due to the fireworks show in progress - tons of lightning).

But, it was only a 15 minute delay (it never more than drizzled), and the show was fantastic!  Best fireworks show we ever saw.

Desserts afterwards were great.  They keep bringing fresh food out, and everything was still available when we left around 10:30 or so.  Cookie dough treats were the best dessert.

DW had the gluten free option, which she was very happy with.  They brought her a plate of treats, including a giant cookie, 4 cupcakes, sugar coated gummy bears, pound cake, and maybe something else.  She could also have some things from the dessert buffet, such as the apple pie thingy and fruit/cheese. Some other things also were gluten free.

Afterwards, we avoided the crowds by walking over to Astro orbiter.  It was still a 35 minute wait, but worth it.  Then we:
Jungle cruise FP+
Magic carpets of Aladdin
BTMR
Pooh (first option was Peter Pan, but that line was too long)
Buzz
Space.


----------



## matthewsmom2005

123SA said:


> More questions about the terrace  --
> 
> 1) We are a party of 5.   Is that available at the rail?
> 2) Along the rail, is it a better view to be near the party entrance and closer to the hub, or further into tomorrowland closer to the blue rocks?
> We were a party of 5 and the most the rail tables sat was 4.  We were closer to the party entrance and had a perfect view of the castle, but couldn't see some of the fireworks good due to the overhang.  The tables further in looked like they had a better view of the fireworks, but not as good of a castle view.


----------



## mamasha

HEA is 9pm on 9/26.  there is also MK after dark that night.  Can I still do the "after" dessert party?  I.m able to book it but not sure if it's an error.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mamasha said:


> HEA is 9pm on 9/26.  there is also MK after dark that night.  Can I still do the "after" dessert party?  I.m able to book it but not sure if it's an error.



Yes, you can.  They will in all likelihood escort you out afterwards, but the After Party goes on as it would on a normal night despite the Disney After Hours event.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

With many thanks to @sdk1231 for noticing, the 12/30 & 12/31 dessert parties are now bookable.  FYI!


----------



## only hope

We did the 7/3 before party with garden viewing. We’ve never done a dessert party before. This was a special splurge that won’t be happening again for many year as it’s so expensive.

I’ve been reading this thread for a long time to get an idea of what to expect, how it all works etc. The menu featured different desserts than the normal HEA party, unlike last years 4th of July according to posts here. The toffee cake, ice cream, cookies, brownies, s’mores station, beverages, and savory/fruit items were the same as what I’ve seen here. The frosting for the diy decorating was red white and blue. The strawberries were covered in white chocolate with red and blue colors. The rest of the dessert selections were Minnie edible cookie dough (which were _amazing_), pink push pop things (we couldn’t figure out what flavor it was), crunchy fresh cinnamon apples with vanilla topping, berry cake with blue icing, and some other cake. There may have been one other thing.

We arrived at 7:15 since there wasn’t really time to do anything else. There was already a huge line that wrapped around the island in front of the bathroom near the bypass entrance. They didn’t start checking people in until almost 7:45 but once they did the line moved quickly. Mom and I had separate reservations (as did the party ahead of us) which wasn’t an issue. Our very friendly cast member explained the food options and where to go after we were finished eating. We requested a table away from the irritating thumping dance music blaring from Main Street.

The line for the main buffet station was long for a few minutes after everyone had arrived, but there was no line for the toffee/ice cream/cookies.

A storm moved in a few minutes after we arrived and didn’t appear to be going away. We asked a cast member if we would be kicked out if it was still lightening when the fireworks went off and she said no, and that the fireworks would go off eventually even if they had to shorten the show.

We took our time eating and when we got up to leave around 9, there were only a few people left. By the time we actually walked out we were the last ones. Many people on here have mentioned taking food to go so we came prepared with a popcorn bucket. I didn’t notice anyone else taking food to go and wasn’t really sure if it was ok, but we grabbed 4 cookies, 2 brownies, and some of the crostini things and put them in the bucket at our table and no one said anything, if anyone noticed. Looking around at the number of empty plates on the other tables I could tell we didn’t eat nearly as much as most tables anyways- this was just the rest of our share that we were too full to eat 

A cast member from the podium at the bottom of the ramp escorted us to the guard at the rope. The garden was pretty full, though about 75% of people were sitting. There were still several spots to choose from to sit down at the back- I didn’t check the front. We settled at the very back of the grass on the far left.We thought we were going to stay seated to watch the show, but when they announced it was about to start (after a 15mn delay) most people in front of us stood, so we did too. Our view was great. We could see all the fireworks and the ones behind us were centered. No one that I noticed held a kid or ipad up. If it had been projection-heavy HEA, I would have been annoyed by the light poles blocking part of the castle.

For the special 4th of July concert in the sky fireworks, it is worth the money. At 7:15 the hub was already nearly full. We have no interest in standing for in the same spot for two hours, let alone shoulder to shoulder with strangers in the heat, and especially not with music loud enough to give a headache (though the weather silenced the music around 8).

After the amazing fireworks were done, we went to Storybook Circus vis Tomorrowland and it didn’t take too long since we were on the edge of the crowd. I wouldn’t recommend trying to head any other way on nights like that. They did have an alternative exit open in Tomorrowland.


----------



## Madame

My DH has a tree nut & shellfish allergy.  I checked off the little boxes when I made our 12/30 reservations, but do I need to call to add a note to the reservation about his allergies? 

Also, how does it work on the day of?  Is there someone we need to speak with when we arrive? TIA


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Madame said:


> My DH has a tree nut & shellfish allergy.  I checked off the little boxes when I made our 12/30 reservations, but do I need to call to add a note to the reservation about his allergies?
> 
> Also, how does it work on the day of?  Is there someone we need to speak with when we arrive? TIA



We have a gluten allergy and I only used the check boxes to note that.  They had it noted on our reservation which was mentioned when we checked in and a special plate of food prepared for our person along with a list of what they could have on the buffet.  Mention it at the check in podium if they don’t bring it up first.  I do not believe you would need to call about it.


----------



## Madame

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We have a gluten allergy and I only used the check boxes to note that.  They had it noted on our reservation which was mentioned when we checked in and a special plate of food prepared for our person along with a list of what they could have on the buffet.  Mention it at the check in podium if they don’t bring it up first.  I do not believe you would need to call about it.


Thanks!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Did the party on the 4th. Very disappointed in the dessert selections. I’ve done this party 4 times and this was the first time I barely ate anything. I know we paid for the spot more than food this time, so I don’t want to complain to anyone at Disney. I just think they really didn’t care about quality that night. They did have iced coffee, so that was nice,

Thank goodness for the CM escort to the garden. We headed over at 8:45. It was insane getting over there. Felt like Bourbon Street during Mardi Gras. Luckily it wasn’t crowded like that all day. I have to admit people on these boards scared me into thinking the 4th would be chaos all day. It was not.


----------



## Stefne

only hope said:


> We requested a table away from the irritating thumping dance music blaring from Main Street.
> 
> We have no interest in standing for in the same spot for two hours, let alone shoulder to shoulder with strangers in the heat, and especially not with music loud enough to give a headache (though the weather silenced the music around 8).



Your reports of blaring music on Main Street during the lead up to the fireworks are concerning me.  I have a son on the spectrum who can tolerate the fireworks as long as he has ear plugs to muffle it, but would be completely triggered by the music you describe for a prolonged period of time.  Is the music a normal part of festivities on a typical evening or is this something that was just done as a special event for the holiday?  Thanks for any input!!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Stefne said:


> Your reports of blaring music on Main Street during the lead up to the fireworks are concerning me.  I have a son on the spectrum who can tolerate the fireworks as long as he has ear plugs to muffle it, but would be completely triggered by the music you describe for a prolonged period of time.  Is the music a normal part of festivities on a typical evening or is this something that was just done as a special event for the holiday?  Thanks for any input!!!



The “dance party” setup is something done on 7/3-7/4 & 12/30-12/31.


----------



## Stefne

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The “dance party” setup is something done on 7/3-7/4 & 12/30-12/31.


Good to know .  Thank you!!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The “dance party” setup is something done on 7/3-7/4 & 12/30-12/31.




It was so awful. My ears were ringing when we left.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SaintsManiac said:


> It was so awful. My ears were ringing when we left.



Really?  Just the type of music, volume?  We’ve really enjoyed the ‘party’ vibe on 12/30 for the early show.  

Depends on the playlist though - if they have the DJ set up on the castle stage trying to pump up the crowd with a bunch of techno-dance stuff, that does get old for me.  

That’s one of the reasons I’m probably opting to avoid the Villains events this year.  I’m ok with an MK party on special days, don’t really need that in an after hours context.  

But anyways, hope you’re enjoying your trip.


----------



## SaintsManiac

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Really?  Just the type of music, volume?  We’ve really enjoyed the ‘party’ vibe on 12/30 for the early show.
> 
> Depends on the playlist though - if they have the DJ set up on the castle stage trying to pump up the crowd with a bunch of techno-dance stuff, that does get old for me.
> 
> That’s one of the reasons I’m probably opting to avoid the Villains events this year.  I’m ok with an MK party on special days, don’t really need that in an after hours context.
> 
> But anyways, hope you’re enjoying your trip.




Horrible remixes at a volume probably heard on the moon. It was my “get off my lawn” moment of the night. 

We are having a forced rest day thanks to lots of rain this evening. Still having a great time!


----------



## only hope

Glad I’m not the only one who hated the noise! I think it’s great they make an effort to keep the crowd entertained, but there’s two problems: at least on 7/3, it was literally loud enough to cause hearing loss, and the kind of music they were playing does _not _fit the old small town feel of Main St or the fantasy fairy tale theme of the castle. I don’t want to hear techno, Smash Mouth, etc in a setting like that. It ruins the immersion and brings the real world crashing back into what’s meant to be a different place. What’s wrong with playing classic _original _Disney tunes at a normal volume?


----------



## leiaorgana

SaintsManiac said:


> Horrible remixes at a volume probably heard on the moon. It was my “get off my lawn” moment of the night.



We could hear word for word what music they were playing on the decking at Narcoossee's so I hate to think how bad it was actually in the park that night!


----------



## EEEEE

Hello all,

I am attending the HEA After party in August. I see many references on this thread to the "back rail". For my understanding: what does this refer to? What is the "back rail" and why is it the best place to stand?

Thank you very much!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

EEEEE said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am attending the HEA After party in August. I see many references on this thread to the "back rail". For my understanding: what does this refer to? What is the "back rail" and why is it the best place to stand?
> 
> Thank you very much!!



The garden is entirely fenced in.  The reference to the back rail is the back fence furthest away from the Castle.  It's nice because most people crowd to the front and also you can rest against the rail if you don't wish to sit on the ground.


----------



## EEEEE

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The garden is entirely fenced in.  The reference to the back rail is the back fence furthest away from the Castle.  It's nice because most people crowd to the front and also you can rest against the rail if you don't wish to sit on the ground.


Thank you very much for taking the time to post this reply. This was very helpful!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

EEEEE said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am attending the HEA After party in August. I see many references on this thread to the "back rail". For my understanding: what does this refer to? What is the "back rail" and why is it the best place to stand?
> 
> Thank you very much!!




https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...arty-parties-discussion.3604693/post-60646771
https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...arty-parties-discussion.3604693/post-60640504
https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...arty-parties-discussion.3604693/post-60678381


----------



## sairell

mckennarose said:


> Check in was quick and we were escorted to the garden where we were able to relax for a while before the show. We got a space in front left by the rail. We met two really nice families from Hawaii (Aloha friends! If you're on here!) and enjoyed conversation until the show started.



I'm sorry if this is a bit late, but where is the Check-In for the "After" party? Is it also at Tomorrowland Terrace? I've booked the "After" party for August and want to make sure I know where to go.


----------



## jaysmom4285

Same place.


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

sairell said:


> I'm sorry if this is a bit late, but where is the Check-In for the "After" party? Is it also at Tomorrowland Terrace? I've booked the "After" party for August and want to make sure I know where to go.


Yes we did the after fireworks dessert party and we checked in at TT prior to fireworks and gave us wristbands for entering the garden. Then after the show we went to TT to eat.


----------



## Kaufeegurl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The garden is entirely fenced in.  The reference to the back rail is the back fence furthest away from the Castle.  It's nice because most people crowd to the front and also you can rest against the rail if you don't wish to sit on the ground.


Planning on being #teambackrail in September - on the left side (if possible) when facing the castle - am i correct with remembering that the left side is a little better than the right?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Kaufeegurl said:


> Planning on being #teambackrail in September - on the left side (if possible) when facing the castle - am i correct with remembering that the left side is a little better than the right?



That would be my preference.  

This was back rail/left on 12/30 last year.


----------



## ktate82

We have a party of 8 going to the Tomorrowland party for MNSSHP. Do they still reserve tables or do we find our own? Will we have a table for eight or two tables for four?


----------



## vanderbar

ktate82 said:


> We have a party of 8 going to the Tomorrowland party for MNSSHP. Do they still reserve tables or do we find our own? Will we have a table for eight or two tables for four?



We did the terrace viewing twice in the last 3 weeks.  For a party of 8 I think they will have a table set up for you.  As a four we were taken towards a table, but we asked to switch and were told we could pick any available table for 4.  

The only way to change would be if there was another party of 8 and you arrived before them.  

From what I saw, the larger tables were set back, with (most) tables for 4 being against the railing.  
Not sure about Plaza viewing.


----------



## Figment Mom

For the after party, how challenging is it to get back over to TT with the crowds?


----------



## vanderbar

Figment Mom said:


> For the after party, how challenging is it to get back over to TT with the crowds?



I think pretty easy - people head in that direction for the restrooms and also the "side-exit" route.


----------



## cakebaker

Figment Mom said:


> For the after party, how challenging is it to get back over to TT with the crowds?


We've done it twice and it's not difficult at all.


----------



## Jocelynaus

Eek I just booked the MNNSHP dessert party for a Sunday and have the regular garden terrace dessert party booked for the Saturday night (the day before).

I have to decide which to keep. 

It’s our first (and probably only) trip to WDW. Which to choose?!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Jocelynaus said:


> Eek I just booked the MNNSHP dessert party for a Sunday and have the regular garden terrace dessert party booked for the Saturday night (the day before).
> 
> I have to decide which to keep.
> 
> It’s our first (and probably only) trip to WDW. Which to choose?!



Personally wouldn't want to devote so much MNSSHP time to attending the dessert party.  I'd keep the dessert party for Saturday night.


----------



## Cluelyss

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Personally wouldn't want to devote so much MNSSHP time to attending the dessert party.  I'd keep the dessert party for Saturday night.


I agree. Non party nights are complete chaos for HEA. You’ll get much more value out of doing it that night than during MNSSHP.


----------



## TexanInTheMidwest

For those of you that have done the AFTER and BEFORE parties - what's the pros and cons of doing one over the other?

On the night I am considering it, HEA is at 9:15, MK closes at 10 PM with Extra Magic Hours until Midnight.


----------



## Cluelyss

TexanInTheMidwest said:


> For those of you that have done the AFTER and BEFORE parties - what's the pros and cons of doing one over the other?
> 
> On the night I am considering it, HEA is at 9:15, MK closes at 10 PM with Extra Magic Hours until Midnight.


If you qualify for EMH, I definitely wouldn’t waste that time eating desserts! It’s really all personal preference, but for us, I’d lean toward the after party on a night HEA is at close to extend my park time. Otherwise, my preference is for before so I can sneak in a few rides after HEA while the park empties out.


----------



## TexanInTheMidwest

Cluelyss said:


> If you qualify for EMH, I definitely wouldn’t waste that time eating desserts! It’s really all personal preference, but for us, I’d lean toward the after party on a night HEA is at close to extend my park time. Otherwise, my preference is for before so I can sneak in a few rides after HEA while the park empties out.



Thanks.  My main draw is to have a good place to watch the fireworks.  I have 5 PM dinner plans at Kona Cafe and that's one of the reasons I was considering the AFTER party... I haven't done MK at the evening EMH before (only the DAH)


----------



## 123SA

I currently have terrace party booked on Aug 4

 MK closes at 9pm,  Happily Ever After scheduled to begin at 9pm, OUAT scheduled at 945pm.

1.  Can I stay in the terrace until OUAT begins and then wander out?  Does that seem like a good plan? (I'm not sure where the After party is held and the timing)

2.   I was thinking of changing to the After party (garden view) because of the early closing (yes I consider 9pm early).  If I did this, would I miss OUAT?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

123SA said:


> I currently have terrace party booked on Aug 4
> 
> MK closes at 9pm,  Happily Ever After scheduled to begin at 9pm, OUAT scheduled at 945pm.
> 
> 1.  Can I stay in the terrace until OUAT begins and then wander out?  Does that seem like a good plan? (I'm not sure where the After party is held and the timing)
> 
> 2.   I was thinking of changing to the After party (garden view) because of the early closing (yes I consider 9pm early).  If I did this, would I miss OUAT?
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Your post made me realize they have OUAT scheduled 45 minutes after park closing.  That is very rare/unusual.  Really can’t believe those August days weren’t moved to at least 10pm (and part of me wonders if all of those times stick).  But anyways...

HEA is an 18 minute show, so let’s round up to 20 just for simplicity.  At the Terrace, once the show is over things are generally going to be packing up/wrapping up as the party is effectively over at that point.  YMMV on if they let you or not, but I suspect sticking it out from 9:20 to 9:45pm may be stretching it a bit.  

The After Party dessert area is in the upper portion of the Tomorrowland Terrace.  So, you’d watch HEA, head to the dessert party area 9:20’ish where you can chill/partake in the desserts.  You can then head out to watch OUAT at 9:45 if so inclined.  Some may want more dessert party time, for some 20’ish mins is enough.  

Does that all make sense / address your questions?


----------



## 123SA

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Your post made me realize they have OUAT scheduled 45 minutes after park closing.  That is very rare/unusual.  Really can’t believe those August days weren’t moved to at least 10pm (and part of me wonders if all of those times stick).  But anyways...
> 
> HEA is an 18 minute show, so let’s round up to 20 just for simplicity.  At the Terrace, once the show is over things are generally going to be packing up/wrapping up as the party is effectively over at that point.  YMMV on if they let you or not, but I suspect sticking it out from 9:20 to 9:45pm may be stretching it a bit.
> 
> The After Party dessert area is in the upper portion of the Tomorrowland Terrace.  So, you’d watch HEA, head to the dessert party area 9:20’ish where you can chill/partake in the desserts.  You can then head out to watch OUAT at 9:45 if so inclined.  Some may want more dessert party time, for some 20’ish mins is enough.
> 
> Does that all make sense / address your questions?



Yes it does.  Thanks so much!   I'll present the options to my crew and see what they think.

I though that the 9:45pm OUAT was strange but it is scheduled at that time from 8/4 - 8/15  (not scheduled at all on 8/8 Villains party).  Most of those days are 9pm closing, except EMH Wednesdays and Villains party.   Do you think that's an error not yet corrected?  What time would you expect it to be on a 9pm closing?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

123SA said:


> Yes it does.  Thanks so much!   I'll present the options to my crew and see what they think.
> 
> I though that the 9:45pm OUAT was strange but it is scheduled at that time from 8/4 - 8/15  (not scheduled at all on 8/8 Villains party).  Most of those days are 9pm closing, except EMH Wednesdays and Villains party.   Do you think that's an error not yet corrected?  What time would you expect it to be on a 9pm closing?



Well, it’s hard to define “normal” but normally the 9pm HEA / 9:45pm OUAT would be when the park closes at 10pm or later.  If the park closes at 9pm and HEA is at HEA is at 9pm, you’d see OUAT at 8:30pm (although 9pm closings usually occur when it gets darker earlier, not in August!).  

I guess it’s their intent to just run OUAT as a 45 minute post closing show, in some ways similar to how RoL and SWAGS sometimes are scheduled after park closing.   

Screwy set up with such early August closings.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

123SA said:


> Yes it does.  Thanks so much!   I'll present the options to my crew and see what they think.
> 
> I though that the 9:45pm OUAT was strange but it is scheduled at that time from 8/4 - 8/15  (not scheduled at all on 8/8 Villains party).  Most of those days are 9pm closing, except EMH Wednesdays and Villains party.   Do you think that's an error not yet corrected?  What time would you expect it to be on a 9pm closing?



As an update, in case you didn’t notice, Disney just updated hours ok your day.  Now a 10pm close.


----------



## Jocelynaus

Do they add OUAT times later? It seems like it’s not scheduled at all in September?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Jocelynaus said:


> Do they add OUAT times later? It seems like it’s not scheduled at all in September?



Yeah, it’s one of those shows that gets added to the calendar closer to the date.  Relatively normal.


----------



## ilanakan

Jocelynaus said:


> Do they add OUAT times later? It seems like it’s not scheduled at all in September?


We were there in January.  Did the Terrace dessert party.  On that day OUAT wasn't even showing in the schedule, but it was on, approx. half an hour before HEA.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/07/new-signature-celebration-package-to-be.html


----------



## chimoe

Hello All,

We did the HEA garden view dessert party back in Nov last year.  It was great, but on our trip this upcoming October, we booked the "AFTER" dessert party.  Have a few questions:

1. Check-in is at 8PM and HEA is 9PM.  Has there been any issues if we show up around 8.20PM to checkin, than head to the garden area about 8.30?  I don't see much of a point to get there a whole hr early.

2. Being that this is the "AFTER" dessert party - is it possible that they run out of desserts that the "before" dessert party eats and possibly have some of the menu items missing?

3. HEA is at 9PM, park closes at 9PM - how long do they allow you to stay @ TT before they ask to you leave? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lsdolphin

rteetz said:


> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/07/new-signature-celebration-package-to-be.html




So this is confusing this new dessert party will also be held at the Tomorrowland Terrace making a total of 3 fireworks dessert parties held in same location...the Tomorrowland Terrace fireworks party w/seating, the Plaza Garden Dessert Party and the "After" Plaza Garden Party....???


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lsdolphin said:


> So this is confusing this new dessert party will also be held at the Tomorrowland Terrace making a total of 3 fireworks dessert parties held in same location...the Tomorrowland Terrace fireworks party w/seating, the Plaza Garden Dessert Party and the "After" Plaza Garden Party....???



The CRT “Signature Celebration” will be using the Plaza Garden WEST for fireworks viewing, not the East garden - so no overlap there.  Signature Celebration guests will then join the “After Fireworks Dessert Party” dessert offerings at the Tomorrowland Terrace after the fireworks - so there’s overlap there.

Seems like probably no big deal from my perspective - the After Dessert Party dessert area isn’t particularly all that crowded and there’s plenty of space, depending on how they have things configured between the levels.  Plus that Signature Celebration thing ain’t cheap - I’m sure many will do it, but I can’t see it being a crazy high amount of people.  Although famous last words I guess.


----------



## Shellbells

We just booked the garden view dessert party for Sept 26th before our AH. I think I over did it on the "up sale" events for this trip but I'm so excited!


----------



## iujen94

Shellbells said:


> We just booked the garden view dessert party for Sept 26th before our AH. I think I over did it on the "up sale" events for this trip but I'm so excited!



I debated posting this because I do NOT want to be an upcharge joy squasher (as a fellow upcharge fan!!) but just wanted to make sure you know that HEA is at 9pm that day, and DAH is 9-11.  I’m also going to that DAH and had debated doing the HEA dessert party until I realized it would take up at least 30 minutes of DAH time.


----------



## Shellbells

iujen94 said:


> I debated posting this because I do NOT want to be an upcharge joy squasher (as a fellow upcharge fan!!) but just wanted to make sure you know that HEA is at 9pm that day, and DAH is 9-11.  I’m also going to that DAH and had debated doing the HEA dessert party until I realized it would take up at least 30 minutes of DAH time.


Lol, no joy squashing taken! The web site says AH is from 9-12. Is that wrong and it's really only until 11?
We plan on going in at 7. Riding our 2 fastpasses, unless the FP lines are long and we miss one. Then we'll head over for the dessert party. 
I knew it would take away some of the ride time but we really want a good spot for the fireworks show. 
However, if AH is only until 11, we might cancel the dessert party.


----------



## TexanInTheMidwest

chimoe said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We did the HEA garden view dessert party back in Nov last year.  It was great, but on our trip this upcoming October, we booked the "AFTER" dessert party.  Have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Check-in is at 8PM and HEA is 9PM.  Has there been any issues if we show up around 8.20PM to checkin, than head to the garden area about 8.30?  I don't see much of a point to get there a whole hr early.
> 
> 2. Being that this is the "AFTER" dessert party - is it possible that they run out of desserts that the "before" dessert party eats and possibly have some of the menu items missing?
> 
> 3. HEA is at 9PM, park closes at 9PM - how long do they allow you to stay @ TT before they ask to you leave?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I'm curious about this as well!!  I was looking at a dessert party on a night when there is DAH (an I am NOT going to DAH)


----------



## iujen94

Shellbells said:


> Lol, no joy squashing taken! The web site says AH is from 9-12. Is that wrong and it's really only until 11?
> We plan on going in at 7. Riding our 2 fastpasses, unless the FP lines are long and we miss one. Then we'll head over for the dessert party.
> I knew it would take away some of the ride time but we really want a good spot for the fireworks show.
> However, if AH is only until 11, we might cancel the dessert party.



Sorry!  I mis-typed - it IS 9-12. I still hesitated to take up such a big chunk of the 3 hours, although I do love HEA - especially when viewed from the dessert party!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Shellbells said:


> Lol, no joy squashing taken! The web site says AH is from 9-12. Is that wrong and it's really only until 11?
> We plan on going in at 7. Riding our 2 fastpasses, unless the FP lines are long and we miss one. Then we'll head over for the dessert party.
> I knew it would take away some of the ride time but we really want a good spot for the fireworks show.
> However, if AH is only until 11, we might cancel the dessert party.



FWIW, I've done the dessert party on a 9pm DAH night and 9pm HEA for us it worked out fine.  A 9pm HEA is actually a good thing (in my opinion) for a 9pm DAH as it's a major people sucker to bring people to the Hub, then leave.  Non DAH guests then don't have the opportunity to head back into the park for "a few more rides."

I knew I was giving up 20+ minutes of DAH time, but I like HEA quite a bit and have a hard time not watching it if I'm in the park.


----------



## iujen94

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FWIW, I've done the dessert party on a 9pm DAH night and 9pm HEA for us it worked out fine.  A 9pm HEA is actually a good thing (in my opinion) for a 9pm DAH as it's a major people sucker to bring people to the Hub, then leave.  Non DAH guests then don't have the opportunity to head back into the park for "a few more rides."
> 
> I knew I was giving up 20+ minutes of DAH time, but I like HEA quite a bit and have a hard time not watching it if I'm in the park.



Dang. Now you’re making me rethink foregoing the dessert party before DAH!


----------



## RachaelA

Do we know if the new signature CRT thing is taking up the entire other garden?


----------



## jaysmom4285

DD and I watched HEA from the other fenced in garden a few months ago . Part of the front left corner of that area was cordoned off.  I was told it was for the CRT guests.  It wasn't a large section of the real estate in the garden, so it didn't have a major impact on space available for the general public.


----------



## Cluelyss

jaysmom4285 said:


> DD and I watched HEA from the other fenced in garden a few months ago . Part of the front left corner of that area was cordoned off.  I was told it was for the CRT guests.  It wasn't a large section of the real estate in the garden, so it didn't have a major impact on space available for the general public.


The new CRT package just started last week. Has anyone been able to access the Casey’s garden this week?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

RachaelA said:


> Do we know if the new signature CRT thing is taking up the entire other garden?



I haven’t seen any reports yet.  I’d be surprised if that event could fill the full garden on a consistent basis and you’ll probably see a partial roped off area, but TBD of course.  

My last few trips I’ve seen this garden seemingly used for a few other things on an increased basis, VIP this and that, etc, I guess.


----------



## ilanakan

Cluelyss said:


> The new CRT package just started last week. Has anyone been able to access the Casey’s garden this week?


What is the CRT package?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ilanakan said:


> What is the CRT package?



Here you go:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/cinderella-royal-table-package/

I may have done a few up-charge things in my Disney travels, not sure I can stomach this one!


----------



## jaysmom4285

jaysmom4285 said:


> DD and I watched HEA from the other fenced in garden a few months ago . Part of the front left corner of that area was cordoned off.  I was told it was for the CRT guests.  It wasn't a large section of the real estate in the garden, so it didn't have a major impact on space available for the general public.





Cluelyss said:


> The new CRT package just started last week. Has anyone been able to access the Casey’s garden this week?




Apologies - apparently I was misinformed or mis-remembered (more likely the latter).  But there was an area cordoned off for something!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jaysmom4285 said:


> Apologies - apparently I was misinformed or mis-remembered (more likely the latter).  But there was an area cordoned off for something!



I don’t doubt your experience at all.  That garden is used from time to time for a variety of things.  A small roped off area was used nightly awhile back for the viewing area that was associated with the paid CL thing (the viewing part of this program was ultimately discontinued), various special groups could have had a special section, VIPs, etc.


----------



## qwerty2k

Similar  to the person above anyone know how long after park close you can stay for the desserts if you do the after fireworks party? Looking at October 26th and park closes at 9pm with HEA at 9pm, so if we book the after party will we be rushed out?


----------



## RachaelA

qwerty2k said:


> Similar  to the person above anyone know how long after park close you can stay for the desserts if you do the after fireworks party? Looking at October 26th and park closes at 9pm with HEA at 9pm, so if we book the after party will we be rushed out?


We stayed eating desserts well after the park closed in May. They didn’t rush us out.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

qwerty2k said:


> Similar  to the person above anyone know how long after park close you can stay for the desserts if you do the after fireworks party? Looking at October 26th and park closes at 9pm with HEA at 9pm, so if we book the after party will we be rushed out?



I don’t know exactly when they close up for the night, but I don’t think I’ve read a review post yet where anyone has said they were rushed out.  MK closing is like a balloon with a small leak - it seems to go on and on as people clear the park, head to the hub, take pics, do some final shopping, watch a Kiss Goodnight once or multiple times, etc, etc.  Seems to take forever.


----------



## JeninTexas

Just wanted to post my review of the after party on 8/7. We checked in about 8:20 and decided to just hang out in the garden until the fireworks started at 9. We had plenty of room. We were in the grassy section just in front of the back rail on the left hand side. My kids were both able to lay down until the fireworks started. There were a lot of people in the garden but it was not crowded. When the fireworks started, everyone stood up and we had a great view. Afterwards, it was easy to get over to Tomorrowland Terrace for the dessert portion. We enjoyed many of the selections, particularly the chocolate covered strawberries, spinach dip, and s'mores station. The drink selection was good, and overall it was a very enjoyable experience. I would do it again.


----------



## wendlle

We did the Garden View Party in 2017, we are going again in a few weeks.
We have an infant with us, I'm guessing NO, but if she is sleeping can we bring our stroller into the area if we go to the very back of the rail?


----------



## cakebaker

wendlle said:


> We did the Garden View Party in 2017, we are going again in a few weeks.
> We have an infant with us, I'm guessing NO, but if she is sleeping can we bring our stroller into the area if we go to the very back of the rail?



Strollers are allowed.


----------



## wendlle

cakebaker said:


> Strollers are allowed.


oh, fantastic! Thankyou.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

Is there anywhere in the reserved viewing area where you can remain seated and still see most of the projections? I don’t want to have to hold my heavy 3.5 year old up at chest level for 20+ minutes straight, but I also won’t shoulder kid him on principle. If we can sit and still see most of the show, that alone would be worth the price of admission to me. I looked at the view from
Tomorrowland Terrace and it looks like it is really blocked by trees.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> Is there anywhere in the reserved viewing area where you can remain seated and still see most of the projections? I don’t want to have to hold my heavy 3.5 year old up at chest level for 20+ minutes straight, but I also won’t shoulder kid him on principle. If we can sit and still see most of the show, that alone would be worth the price of admission to me. I looked at the view from
> Tomorrowland Terrace and it looks like it is really blocked by trees.



It’s always going to be somewhat challenging for a small child to have a totally unobstructed view in the garden.  You may happen into a night where everyone stays seated, but people will probably stand. 

My strong preference with my kids is the back rail. For one, I find sometimes when people do stand for the show, they tend to “move up” - so you can maybe get a little separation that creates a view corridor.  Two, I will sometimes chest-level hold my kids and it’s easier to do when you have the rail to lean on.  I will put them down half way through and take a one segment break if needed.   

The good thing with the back rail is there’s no one behind you to block, so no worries with holding kids, etc.  

I also find that I’m more worried about seeing all of the castle than my kids, who really don’t know any better.  So if they can’t see the bottom portion all that well, it’s not the end of the world. 

Hard to be really specific with your question as crowds can act/behave differently on any given night, but that’s how we approach things.


----------



## DMLAINI

I'm planning on booking the HEA Dessert Party with the terrace view for my daughter's birthday 7/20.  If I'm reading things correctly, I will be able to book 180 days out, correct?  Are there still Photo Pass photographers in the terrace area?  Also, would we be able to watch OUAT from the terrace or would we have to move?  If we'd need to move, where would be a good place?  TIA


----------



## GADisneyDad14

DMLAINI said:


> I'm planning on booking the HEA Dessert Party with the terrace view for my daughter's birthday 7/20.  If I'm reading things correctly, I will be able to book 180 days out, correct?  Are there still Photo Pass photographers in the terrace area?  Also, would we be able to watch OUAT from the terrace or would we have to move?  If we'd need to move, where would be a good place?  TIA



The MK dessert parties are normally bookable at 180 days, although sometimes it jumps off this pattern.  They just recently stopped becoming bookable 2/1/20+, the first time it has been off the 180 day pattern in a long time.  

I'm not sure about PP photographers in the Terrace, I haven't been to that version of the party in awhile.  

OUAT is visible from the Terrace, but it's just an OK view - not great.  Depending on where you are in the Terrace, trees may block some lower projections.  It's passable though, in my opinion - in the same way the Terrace is passable for HEA viewing.  You may miss some of the extreme lower projections, but it it's still a good show.


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The MK dessert parties are normally bookable at 180 days, although sometimes it jumps off this pattern.  They just recently stopped becoming bookable 2/1/20+, the first time it has been off the 180 day pattern in a long time.
> 
> I'm not sure about PP photographers in the Terrace, I haven't been to that version of the party in awhile.
> 
> OUAT is visible from the Terrace, but it's just an OK view - not great.  Depending on where you are in the Terrace, trees may block some lower projections.  It's passable though, in my opinion - in the same way the Terrace is passable for HEA viewing.  You may miss some of the extreme lower projections, but it it's still a good show.


We had PP photogs on the terrace in June 2018 (we were there for the garden party) but they were not there this past June. They were taking photos in the garden in June 2019 though.

OUAT is clearly visible from the garden @DMLAINI if you'd consider the garden version of the party.  And while the garden does not stay "reserved" after HEA, we hung around and watched OUAT from that location with very few people - most people left and only a few wandered in.  So even if you book the terrace party, you could move down to the garden for OUAT if you'd like.


----------



## Magnoliafan

I did the “before” Garden Party tonight and it was fantastic.  My Mom is gluten intolerant and they brought out a full plate of treats for her.  I ate from the regular buffet and found everything to be delicious.  We headed to the garden around 8:25 and easily found a spot on the back rail.  I’ve seen HEA a number of times, but this experience was by far the most stress free.  My Mom is 64 and she doesn’t handle crowds or standing for long periods of time very well, so this was the perfect way for her to enjoy the show in comfort.  I’d highly recommend this party, especially if you have slightly older people in your party.  It was everything that I hoped it would be.


----------



## blbrodger1

So I booked a party by phone for November 30. The reservation says 8:30 p.m. for Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing. I asked for the party before the fireworks and was assured that I paid for the right one, but am doubtful because why would the check in time be so late? Any thoughts on this?


----------



## only hope

HEA isn’t until 10 that night. 8:30 check in sounds correct. 



blbrodger1 said:


> So I booked a party by phone for November 30. The reservation says 8:30 p.m. for Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing. I asked for the party before the fireworks and was assured that I paid for the right one, but am doubtful because why would the check in time be so late? Any thoughts on this?


----------



## blbrodger1

only hope said:


> HEA isn’t until 10 that night. 8:30 check in sounds correct.


Thank you so much! That makes sense. We did the party this summer with a 9 p.m. start for fireworks and checked in at 7:30.


----------



## iujen94

Magnoliafan said:


> I did the “before” Garden Party tonight and it was fantastic.  My Mom is gluten intolerant and they brought out a full plate of treats for her.  I ate from the regular buffet and found everything to be delicious.  We headed to the garden around 8:25 and easily found a spot on the back rail.  I’ve seen HEA a number of times, but this experience was by far the most stress free.  My Mom is 64 and she doesn’t handle crowds or standing for long periods of time very well, so this was the perfect way for her to enjoy the show in comfort.  I’d highly recommend this party, especially if you have slightly older people in your party.  It was everything that I hoped it would be.



By any chance were macarons included in the GF desserts?


----------



## BlueLion

My family did the "before" garden party this past Thursday, Aug. 15th. We enjoyed it quite a bit! We got to the party right at 7:30 and really liked all the offerings. The cheeseburger egg rolls were going quickly, so it took my husband a few tries but he finally got some. We did the Star Wars dessert party in 2016 (which probably has evolved since) and found this more enjoyable and relaxed with the reserved table. My 5 yo slept most of the time, but finally woke up to down a bowl of vanilla ice cream. We headed to the plaza just before 8:30; the two pictures of the plaza crowd were taken at 8:24. It filled in a bit more, but never felt crowded. We were on the left back rail as often recommended here, and the spot worked out great. The rail is at the perfect level to sit/stand comfortably. The show was great! Afterwards, the plaza cleared out, then my husband and older son went to ride Space Mountain while younger son and I watched Once Upon a Time. Overall, we thought it was worth it for the comfortable, easy fireworks viewing combined with some good desserts.


----------



## Magnoliafan

iujen94 said:


> By any chance were macarons included in the GF desserts?


No, unfortunately.  It was 3 pieces of lemon cake, 4 brownie bites, 2 pineapple desserts, 2 chocolate covered strawberries, 2 very large chocolate chip cookies, and a cup of sugar coated gummies.  The plate was huge and my Mom was told that she could have more of whatever she wanted.  She was also informed that all drinks except the hot chocolate were safe.


----------



## OrangeU

We got an After fireworks desert party for Christmas day!  My questions are: there's a line in the ''know before you go'' that says ''fireworks are not a guaranteed part of this experience''....  I assume that's for weather?  Have any of you NOT been allowed in the garden viewing location with this reservation, on clear nights?

I know that's a weird question, and I probably should've read that before booking.  I just got really excited and booked it.


----------



## Cluelyss

Yes, fireworks can be cancelled or delayed due inclement weather, though cancellations are extremely rare. But the dessert party portion goes on rain or shine, which is what Disney says you’re paying for (though many of us here would argue the real value is in the view!)


----------



## OrangeU

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, fireworks can be cancelled or delayed due inclement weather, though cancellations are extremely rare. But the dessert party portion goes on rain or shine, which is what Disney says you’re paying for (though many of us here would argue the real value is in the view!)


That's what I figured.  Thanks for the reply.  We are definitely paying for the view/spot for Fireworks, especially considering potential crowds on Christmas day.  We've never been on Christmas day, and don't really want to camp out for hours for the Fireworks.  I think the dessert party will be a perfect little treat to end the day, as well, while the mass exodus from the park ensues.  HA!


----------



## mckennarose

Magnoliafan said:


> No, unfortunately.  It was 3 pieces of lemon cake, 4 brownie bites, 2 pineapple desserts, 2 chocolate covered strawberries, 2 very large chocolate chip cookies, and a cup of sugar coated gummies.  The plate was huge and my Mom was told that she could have more of whatever she wanted.  She was also informed that all drinks except the hot chocolate were safe.


I just want to point out that the gf items for the dessert party vary.  I've done the party a few times and they change up the cakes and sometimes add tiny cupcakes of varying flavors, spice cake and chocolate pound cake.  The spice cake was practically inedible, the lemon is pretty good, some of the cupcakes are ok, but a lot of the items are Erin McKenna's and I don't like her stuff in general.  I do much better with the fruit and cheese at the buffet and chocolate covered strawberries.
FWIW, if you do a BOG breakfast they will have some of the same pound cakes (lemon, chocolate, spice) as your pastries.


----------



## Jfsag123

DMLAINI said:


> I'm planning on booking the HEA Dessert Party with the terrace view for my daughter's birthday 7/20.  If I'm reading things correctly, I will be able to book 180 days out, correct?  Are there still Photo Pass photographers in the terrace area?  Also, would we be able to watch OUAT from the terrace or would we have to move?  If we'd need to move, where would be a good place?  TIA



We just did the terrace party on 7/26 and we did have a photopass photographer come around. I’m not sure about staying for OUAT, as we left the area right after the fireworks to hit up a couple of rides before closing.


----------



## RachaelA

Did we ever figure out how much of the left non dessert party garden was blocked off for the CRT special package?

I need to convince my husband the dessert party is worth it. He’s difficult.


----------



## poetz

DMLAINI said:


> I'm planning on booking the HEA Dessert Party with the terrace view for my daughter's birthday 7/20.  If I'm reading things correctly, I will be able to book 180 days out, correct?  Are there still Photo Pass photographers in the terrace area?  Also, would we be able to watch OUAT from the terrace or would we have to move?  If we'd need to move, where would be a good place?  TIA


My mother and I sat there for a while in May. The CMs come in and start to clean up the tables. We asked one, and she said they can't really kick you out, but they do rope it off and work in there. We didn't want to be in their way, so we waited for the bulk of the crowd to clear out and then walked over to the plaza garden to watch OUAT. There's really no one in there after the fireworks are over. 

And then, since the park was closing not long after, we sat around there and waited for the kiss goodnight.


----------



## stace1214

Wanted to report on our experience with the before fireworks dessert party on 8/22. This is the second time we've done this and I was concerned that the viewing area would be very crowded now that there is an "after" part as well.  No need to worry, although it was fairly full, it was by no means crowded. There was plenty of space to spread out and for the kids to play before the start. We went over around 8:30 and had no problem getting a spot in by the back railing.  People were coming in right up to the start of HEA and found spots to stand easily. There was a photopass photographer in the garden as well, which was new for us. Great experience and those cheeseburger egg rolls- YUM!!


----------



## Garyjames220

Hello

I was going to book the Tomorrowland desert party

Can someone tell me -

Is there a limited seating area or will you defo get a seat for the show

Is the view any good, as I hear a few people saying it’s blocked a bit. Surly must be good when your paying all this for it

Should I get there early or is all seating areas good

Also we have a skipper canteen booking at 5pm do u think this is enough time before the deserts which start at 9pm and to enjoy them with out been full lol


----------



## Garyjames220

And is the music etc still loud


----------



## Garyjames220




----------



## SaintsManiac

Garyjames220 said:


>




Did you check page 1 of this thread? That has all the info and reviews of the party.


----------



## MemphisVanessa

Garyjames220 said:


>


From the first page:

_"Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace_
_Disney Website Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...tomorrowland-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party/
$84 adults / $50 children 3-9
Check-in 1 hour before fireworks

Description: First come, first-served tables mostly along the railing of the lower Tomorrowland Terrace. You stay here to both eat desserts and watch fireworks."_


----------



## Jfsag123

Garyjames220 said:


> Hello
> 
> I was going to book the Tomorrowland desert party
> 
> Can someone tell me -
> 
> Is there a limited seating area or will you defo get a seat for the show
> 
> Is the view any good, as I hear a few people saying it’s blocked a bit. Surly must be good when your paying all this for it
> 
> Should I get there early or is all seating areas good
> 
> Also we have a skipper canteen booking at 5pm do u think this is enough time before the deserts which start at 9pm and to enjoy them with out been full lol



If you book the Terrace party you will have a guaranteed seat. Your view will be decent, but off to the side and slightly obstructed by trees. We still love the view and find it worth it, though. I think your 5:00pm dinner will be too close to the party. Last month was our 5th time doing the party. We didn’t get the most out of our first couple of party experiences because I had scheduled a full dinner in advance of them. We found that even an early dinner is too much. We now just do a late lunch on Dessert Party day and then have a snack around 4ish. The desert party has savory items as well, so it kind of just becomes our dinner.


----------



## blrem

Help! We booked the After HEA Dessert Party w/ Plaza Viewing, not realizing that the Thursday night we picked in Sept. was also a "Disney After Dark" event night.  Will we still be allowed to go back to the buffet after viewing the fireworks and remain there leisurely, or will we be asked to leave at 9pm since we don't have the D.A.D. hard ticketed extra event booked? 

TIA!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

blrem said:


> Help! We booked the After HEA Dessert Party w/ Plaza Viewing, not realizing that the Thursday night we picked in Sept. was also a "Disney After Dark" event night.  Will we still be allowed to go back to the buffet after viewing the fireworks and remain there leisurely, or will we be asked to leave at 9pm since we don't have the D.A.D. hard ticketed extra event booked?
> 
> TIA!



You're all good, no need to worry - happens all the time.  You can eat your desserts and head out of the park at your leisure - you just can't ride rides, go deeper in the park, etc.


----------



## CJK

Hi all! Quick question. Has availability not been released for the first week of March yet? I checked for everyday the first week of March, and the system is saying there are no tables available. Surely it's not sold out this far in advance, right??? Please give me hope!!


----------



## blrem

GADisneyDad14 said:


> You're all good, no need to worry - happens all the time.  You can eat your desserts and head out of the park at your leisure - you just can't ride rides, go deeper in the park, etc.


Whew - Thank you!!


----------



## m27bell

CJK said:


> Hi all! Quick question. Has availability not been released for the first week of March yet? I checked for everyday the first week of March, and the system is saying there are no tables available. Surely it's not sold out this far in advance, right??? Please give me hope!!



Im still waiting for February to be released!


----------



## Disney & ME

stace1214 said:


> Great experience and those cheeseburger egg rolls- YUM!!


 I haven't been to this party in a few years and didn't know they added these to the menu. I am so excited and counting the days to my party!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

CJK said:


> Hi all! Quick question. Has availability not been released for the first week of March yet? I checked for everyday the first week of March, and the system is saying there are no tables available. Surely it's not sold out this far in advance, right??? Please give me hope!!



Yeah, late to respond here, but the dessert parties hopped of the 180 day bookable pattern starting 2/1/19, for some reason (has happened on/off in the past though).  My personal hunch is maybe there will be a format or price change, or it could just be nothing and they'll add dates eventually.  So now we wait...


----------



## jtotheb

GADisneyDad14 said:


> My personal hunch is maybe there will be a format or price change...



Price change for the win!

After Fireworks:
*Starting February 1, 2020:* $89 per adult (ages 10 and up); $53 per child (ages 3 to 9) 

Plaza Garden Viewing:
*Starting February 1, 2020:* $79 per adult (ages 10 and up); $47 per child (ages 3 to 9) 

Tomorrowland Terrace:
*Starting February 1, 2020:* $99 per adult (ages 10 and up); $59 per child (ages 3 to 9)


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

jtotheb said:


> Price change for the win!
> 
> After Fireworks:
> *Starting February 1, 2020:* $89 per adult (ages 10 and up); $53 per child (ages 3 to 9)
> 
> Plaza Garden Viewing:
> *Starting February 1, 2020:* $79 per adult (ages 10 and up); $47 per child (ages 3 to 9)
> 
> Tomorrowland Terrace:
> *Starting February 1, 2020:* $99 per adult (ages 10 and up); $59 per child (ages 3 to 9)


----------



## denecarter

jtotheb said:


> Price change for the win!
> 
> After Fireworks:
> *Starting February 1, 2020:* $89 per adult (ages 10 and up); $53 per child (ages 3 to 9)
> 
> Plaza Garden Viewing:
> *Starting February 1, 2020:* $79 per adult (ages 10 and up); $47 per child (ages 3 to 9)
> 
> Tomorrowland Terrace:
> *Starting February 1, 2020:* $99 per adult (ages 10 and up); $59 per child (ages 3 to 9)



The after party went up more than the before!!!

Maybe it was just the one time, but our after party in July was only 3-4 groups... and our group of 17 outnumbered everyone else put together.  I guess after is more popular than I realized.


----------



## TheMick424

jtotheb said:


> Price change for the win!
> 
> After Fireworks:
> *Starting February 1, 2020:* $89 per adult (ages 10 and up); $53 per child (ages 3 to 9)
> 
> Plaza Garden Viewing:
> *Starting February 1, 2020:* $79 per adult (ages 10 and up); $47 per child (ages 3 to 9)
> 
> Tomorrowland Terrace:
> *Starting February 1, 2020:* $99 per adult (ages 10 and up); $59 per child (ages 3 to 9)


Ouch! Guess this makes my decision easier.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/price-increases-coming-for-magic-kingdom-dessert-parties-in-2020/


----------



## DMLAINI

Can you book the dessert party online like an ADR?


----------



## DizMinMouse

Just FYI: This is a pic of the peanut & tree nut allergy plate I was given at the Happily Ever After Fireworks Party. I was very impressed b/c I wasn’t expecting it to be so good.


----------



## StephyDee

Annnnnnnnnd my late Feb birthday is now more expensive if I wish to do this dessert party (and I really want to). I mean, really? They couldn’t wait at least ONE more month?  Oh well....I guess it could’ve been worse.


----------



## mom2rtk

DMLAINI said:


> Can you book the dessert party online like an ADR?


Yes.


----------



## mom2rtk

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/price-increases-coming-for-magic-kingdom-dessert-parties-in-2020/


"Updated". 

 Translation: increased.

Interesting that now the after party will be more expensive than the before party.


----------



## nicole88s

Was just reading the page on dessert parties on Disney World's site and saw this:

Beginning February 1, 2020, Guests ages 21 and over can also choose from a fine selection of beer and wine.

Guess that helps to explain the price increase.


----------



## SaintsManiac

nicole88s said:


> Was just reading the page on dessert parties on Disney World's site and saw this:
> 
> Beginning February 1, 2020, Guests ages 21 and over can also choose from a fine selection of beer and wine.
> 
> Guess that helps to explain the price increase.




Good! I posted on another thread that alcohol better be included.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

Ugh! Why can't they just start including it now? I've booked this because there will only be one HEA night for our trip in December and I expect it to be slammed, but the price is truly ridiculous for just dessert and a few savory snacks. Being able to enjoy a glass of wine or two would definitely make it feel a bit more worth it, and I don't believe for a minute they couldn't get the vendors to start providing beer and wine within the next few weeks.

ETA: If anything, including alcohol now before the price increase would incentivize people to book up all the parties before the end of the year, thinking they are getting a "bargain." Disney can sell out the dates and pour wine that retails for $15 a bottle to people who will feel like they scored a great deal.


----------



## RachaelA

Why do we think the after party will be more expensive now?


----------



## DuskKodesh

REALLY glad I booked the before party with garden view for Jan 29th now... If I'd planned it for the end of our trip it'd be an extra 20$ for the two of us... for literally the same thing as we'd have gotten in days prior.  The hubs and I don't drink. (Just don't see the point in it. We can have fun sober and it all tastes like drain cleaner smells. I will however have ALL the POG juice I can handle!)
Also declined the after fireworks because there's evening EMHs that night and I didn't want to be scarfing sweets during prime ride time... assuming they do have a way to tell that people in ride lines are staying on property? Never done evening extra magic hours before honestly. But that after fireworks price jump! Yowza!!!


----------



## deedubb

nicole88s said:


> Was just reading the page on dessert parties on Disney World's site and saw this:
> 
> Beginning February 1, 2020, Guests ages 21 and over can also choose from a fine selection of beer and wine.
> 
> Guess that helps to explain the price increase.



Great.  Totally worth the price change then.  My kids, who are considered adults at Disney, can now start boozing it up . Didn't they just increase the price within the last year or so? We usually do this party twice every trip, but they have priced us out.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

RachaelA said:


> Why do we think the after party will be more expensive now?



It's a very interesting question, isn't it.  Must tell us something about the performance of each, from my experience it still seems like the less desirable version of the party.  But I guess many love it!


----------



## RachaelA

Did we ever figure out if the new CRT package is taking the entire garden in front of Casey’s? Are both gardens fully reserved and blocked off now? 

I ended up booking the after fireworks party for our trip next month.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just getting caught up here and checking out Disney's website.   

So the two references to alcohol...

"Beginning February 1, 2020, Guests ages 21 and over can also choose from a fine selection of beer and wine."

"Guests must be 21 years of age or older to consume alcoholic beverages (when beer and wine are offered beginning February 1, 2020). A valid form of government identification will be required to verify your age. "

...on the website are *only *included for the Tomorrowland Terrace party and the After Party, *NOT *the "Before" Plaza Viewing party.  

So do we think that's a website error, or likely intentional?  The new prices make more sense if that is in fact the case that the "before" party won't have alcohol.  


Magic Kingdom Happily Ever After Fireworks Dessert PartiesAdult
(incl tax)Age 3-9
(incl tax)Reservation
TimeCommentsFireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing$69$411.5 hours pre-showPrice increases to $79 / $47 on 2/1/2020Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace$84$501 hour pre-showPrice increases to $99 / $59 on 2/1/2020
Wine/Beer will be offered 2/1/2020+Magic Kingdom After-Fireworks Dessert Party$69$411 hour pre-showPrice increases to $89 / $53 on 2/1/2020
Wine/Beer will be offered 2/1/2020+


----------



## KMarston

I hope I haven’t just messed up! I just booked the Plaza  Garden View dessert party for January and until  reading here I had no idea that there were two shows. We typically watch from the Poly but since DGS will be almost 5 we thought he might like to see the castle projections up close. I now know that’s OUAT. Are we able to view both and attend the dessert party? Last year I remember the projections going on as we were leaving CRT and by the time we got back to the Poly the fireworks had started. Is OUAT always first? I’m reading conflicting information.


----------



## Shellbells

I feel silly for not knowing this but what's "OUAT"?


----------



## pangyal

Shellbells said:


> I feel silly for not knowing this but what's "OUAT"?



Once Upon a Time


----------



## TheMick424

The addition of alcohol is definitely making me reconsider. I thought about the after party, but  on an EMH night that would mean giving up ride time. Hmmm...so many factors to consider. For those of you who have attended before, does the addition of alcohol to the after and terrace options change your opinion on which party is “best”?


----------



## AndreaDanger

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It's a very interesting question, isn't it.  Must tell us something about the performance of each, from my experience it still seems like the less desirable version of the party.  But I guess many love it!


Just out of curiosity, based on your experience, what about the early party makes it feel more desirable than the after party? I haven't attended either, but my family has an after party booked for next week.


----------



## deedubb

I prefer the after party.  We usually leave the park after fireworks, even if it is still open, as you have to battle the mass of humanity exiting if you want to stay and head back in to do some rides.  Even if we are leaving, it's still chaotic trying to exit with everyone else.  The after party area is a short walk from the firework viewing area, where you can then relax with some treats and drinks, then exit the park with very little in the way of crowds.  It also gives you more time for rides before the fireworks.


----------



## AngieInOH

I loved the After Party.  So nice to sit down afterwards, eat, and enjoy the crowds filing out.  But with a price increase of $20 plus my girls turning adult in Disney's eyes, just don't know if I could do it.  I'd rather them increase a few bucks and omit the alcohol.  Or how about charge the higher price for 21 and older?  Of course that won't happen. Possibly have to resort to the before party. Or just not do it at all.


----------



## Sarahslay

I will still be going to the after party, I do it on almost all my trips now (I only don't go if I'm on a solo trip). Even when the after party is sold out it's far less crowded than the before parties, and I don't really care about the price increase all that much. I'd much rather pay the money to have a much more relaxed place to see HEA and then enjoy fun desserts, but I might be in the minority.


----------



## jeforman

Sarahslay said:


> I will still be going to the after party, I do it on almost all my trips now (I only don't go if I'm on a solo trip). Even when the after party is sold out it's far less crowded than the before parties, and I don't really care about the price increase all that much. I'd much rather pay the money to have a much more relaxed place to see HEA and then enjoy fun desserts, but I might be in the minority.


 Just curious, why don't you go if you are solo?  I'm going to WDW solo and just made a reservation for the after party, is it going to be awkward for me being solo?  I thought that it would be nice and relaxing not having to stand in a crowd for the fireworks and not be with the crowd leaving after them.
Thanks


----------



## iujen94

jeforman said:


> Just curious, why don't you go if you are solo?  I'm going to WDW solo and just made a reservation for the after party, is it going to be awkward for me being solo?  I thought that it would be nice and relaxing not having to stand in a crowd for the fireworks and not be with the crowd leaving after them.
> Thanks


 
I’ve gone solo before, and am going solo again next week. I’m guessing some people don’t go solo because they think it’s easier to squeeze into a decent spot last minute. I like the easier, no-stress approach!


----------



## jeforman

iujen94 said:


> I’ve gone solo before, and am going solo again next week. I’m guessing some people don’t go solo because they think it’s easier to squeeze into a decent spot last minute. I like the easier, no-stress approach!


Thanks for replying.  I've never been before but like you, I thought that the no stress approach would be nice.  I have enough stress in my day to day life, I don't need it on vacation!


----------



## Sarahslay

jeforman said:


> Just curious, why don't you go if you are solo?  I'm going to WDW solo and just made a reservation for the after party, is it going to be awkward for me being solo?  I thought that it would be nice and relaxing not having to stand in a crowd for the fireworks and not be with the crowd leaving after them.
> Thanks


I go to the parks a lot and generally just don’t take the time out on my solo trips to watch fireworks and shows. I went 5 times between May and August, watched HEA three times (and did the after party those three times), but on the two solo trips just didn’t feel the need to. Granted, one solo trip was a super quick weekend trip for the SWGE preview so there really wasn’t time, but I probably wouldn’t have anyway. It is relaxing, I love the show and the parties, but I do like to reserve seeing it with my family.


----------



## Disneyhanna

I'm so excited! I just booked our first After Fireworks party for 12/4. I hadn't really considered it at 180 days, but with park hours released we were a little nervous about trying to see HEA since there will only be two showings during our trip. The 11/30 fireworks are at 10pm which is getting pretty late, but the 12/4 fireworks are at 9 so I won't feel _as_ guilty shoveling down the desserts late at night . I've been searching once or twice a day for a few weeks and an opening showed up today!

It looks like they added evening EMH that night, so I know the parks will be extra crowded. More reason to do the dessert party! This is a pretty big splurge for us, but my mom cannot stand for long periods of time, so I'm hoping we can get a spot in the back so she can lean against a railing.


----------



## iujen94

WOW. I did the HEA dessert party this year in February, April and July (yes, I have an upcharge problem...). Got to the viewing area at 8:15 tonight for 9:00 fireworks and this is by FAR the most crowded I’ve seen the viewing area, especially this early. Super disappointing, especially given that the parks have been relatively uncrowded the last couple of days.


----------



## denecarter

iujen94 said:


> WOW. I did the HEA dessert party this year in February, April and July (yes, I have an upcharge problem...). Got to the viewing area at 8:15 tonight for 9:00 fireworks and this is by FAR the most crowded I’ve seen the viewing area, especially this early. Super disappointing, especially given that the parks have been relatively uncrowded the last couple of days.



I think MNSSHP might be a contributing factor.  Fewer regular nights, so more people trying to get a good spot on the same night.


----------



## iujen94

iujen94 said:


> WOW. I did the HEA dessert party this year in February, April and July (yes, I have an upcharge problem...). Got to the viewing area at 8:15 tonight for 9:00 fireworks and this is by FAR the most crowded I’ve seen the viewing area, especially this early. Super disappointing, especially given that the parks have been relatively uncrowded the last couple of days.



I’m going to amend my criticism, now that the show is over. It actually didn’t end up being THAT crowded. Weirdly enough, I’m pretty sure about 90% of the crowd that ended up being in the viewing area was already there when I arrived at 8:15. Very few people (relatively speaking) arrived after me, so the crowd actually wasn’t as bad as I feared it would be!


----------



## iujen94

iujen94 said:


> WOW. I did the HEA dessert party this year in February, April and July (yes, I have an upcharge problem...). Got to the viewing area at 8:15 tonight for 9:00 fireworks and this is by FAR the most crowded I’ve seen the viewing area, especially this early. Super disappointing, especially given that the parks have been relatively uncrowded the last couple of days.



I’m going to amend my criticism, now that the show is over. It actually didn’t end up being THAT crowded. Weirdly enough, I’m pretty sure about 90% of the crowd that ended up being in the viewing area was already there when I arrived at 8:15. Very few people (relatively speaking) arrived after me, so the crowd didn’t end up being too bad!


----------



## CJN

iujen94 said:


> I’m going to amend my criticism, now that the show is over. It actually didn’t end up being THAT crowded. Weirdly enough, I’m pretty sure about 90% of the crowd that ended up being in the viewing area was already there when I arrived at 8:15. Very few people (relatively speaking) arrived after me, so the crowd didn’t end up being too bad!



Since I’m always using either a wheelchair or ECV I kind of hate hearing about so many people already in there that early. I certainly understand why everybody likes to sprawl out, relaxing on the ground, but it can be nerve-wracking to find space to get in and park. Now you’re making me wonder if I should switch to the after party although we much prefer the before one. And we’ll be there during Halloween party season, too.


----------



## iujen94

CJN said:


> Since I’m always using either a wheelchair or ECV I kind of hate hearing about so many people already in there that early. I certainly understand why everybody likes to sprawl out, relaxing on the ground, but it can be nerve-wracking to find space to get in and park. Now you’re making me wonder if I should switch to the after party although we much prefer the before one. And we’ll be there during Halloween party season, too.





CJN said:


> Since I’m always using either a wheelchair or ECV I kind of hate hearing about so many people already in there that early. I certainly understand why everybody likes to sprawl out, relaxing on the ground, but it can be nerve-wracking to find space to get in and park. Now you’re making me wonder if I should switch to the after party although we much prefer the before one. And we’ll be there during Halloween party season, too.



There were definitely people struggling to maneuver big strollers. It didn’t help that it seemed more congested where you enter the area. The ECVs are usually parked in the front of the viewing area, so I wonder if that section is “reserved” for ECVs and wheelchairs?

It’s kind of frustrating that everyone gets there so early, since (to me) the whole point of doing a dessert party is not having to stake out a seat an hour in advance. But, it is lovely to have some breathing room and not be shoulder to shoulder with 1000s of your sweatiest friends!


----------



## CJN

iujen94 said:


> There were definitely people struggling to maneuver big strollers. It didn’t help that it seemed more congested where you enter the area. The ECVs are usually parked in the front of the viewing area, so I wonder if that section is “reserved” for ECVs and wheelchairs?
> 
> It’s kind of frustrating that everyone gets there so early, since (to me) the whole point of doing a dessert party is not having to stake out a seat an hour in advance. But, it is lovely to have some breathing room and not be shoulder to shoulder with 1000s of your sweatiest friends!




We’re back left rail people, even with the ECV, so I haven’t ever paid much attention about whether there’s an accessible spot reserved in the front. My biggest hangup about doing the After Party is wanting a better viewing spot for OUAT than on the terrace. I love that show, too.


----------



## Rach3975

We're considering doing one of the the Plaza Garden viewing dessert parties on Sunday 11/4, but I need a little advice first.

1. We'd like to see OUAT too, but I don't know yet if it will be before or after HEA that night. If we wait a week or so for that park hours update, is there still likely to be availability? (I know no one can say for sure. Even if we end up waiting and missing both, we'll still have a great trip.) If it helps, Touring Plans thinks that will be a level 4 day and it's during the gap between the 2 holiday parties so MK will be open for HEA every night between Sat. and Wed.

2. If OUAT ends up being after HEA, is one party better than the other? I know we can go to the before party and stay in the garden for it. But if we do the after party and wait in the garden until OUAT ends, will there still be enough time to go in and eat?

3. Same question as #2, but this time in reverse if OUAT is first. Would we have enough time to eat at the earlier party and still get to the garden in time for OUAT?

4. If the park closes at 9 as currently planned, we're likely to do the After Party since that's essentially bonus time after park close. If the hours are extended from 9 until 10 and we want to watch both HEA and OUAT, I assume that eats up most of the last hour? In other words, am I correct in thinking that we wouldn't have time to do any rides between 9 and 10 if we want to watch both shows, regardless of whether we're at the dessert party or not?

Thanks!


----------



## Rach3975

We just went ahead and booked the After Fireworks party for 11/3. Can't wait for a great view of HEA and the fun desserts! I'm not quite sure yet what we'll do about dinner. We have a Skipper Canteen reservation right now. I don't know if we'll keep it and just get appetizers or if we'll cancel and get a quick service snack instead. Presumably we won't be eating at the dessert party until at least 9:30, so I think we'll need to eat something light ahead of time.


----------



## Unvoiced_Apollo

Rach3975 said:


> We're considering doing one of the the Plaza Garden viewing dessert parties on Sunday 11/4, but I need a little advice first.
> 
> 1. We'd like to see OUAT too, but I don't know yet if it will be before or after HEA that night. If we wait a week or so for that park hours update, is there still likely to be availability? (I know no one can say for sure. Even if we end up waiting and missing both, we'll still have a great trip.) If it helps, Touring Plans thinks that will be a level 4 day and it's during the gap between the 2 holiday parties so MK will be open for HEA every night between Sat. and Wed.
> 
> 2. If OUAT ends up being after HEA, is one party better than the other? I know we can go to the before party and stay in the garden for it. But if we do the after party and wait in the garden until OUAT ends, will there still be enough time to go in and eat?
> 
> 3. Same question as #2, but this time in reverse if OUAT is first. Would we have enough time to eat at the earlier party and still get to the garden in time for OUAT?
> 
> 4. If the park closes at 9 as currently planned, we're likely to do the After Party since that's essentially bonus time after park close. If the hours are extended from 9 until 10 and we want to watch both HEA and OUAT, I assume that eats up most of the last hour? In other words, am I correct in thinking that we wouldn't have time to do any rides between 9 and 10 if we want to watch both shows, regardless of whether we're at the dessert party or not?
> 
> Thanks!




Usually the OUAT is half an hour after fireworks.  When my dad and I did the After party.  When we checked in they said we could watch both shows first or come in after fireworks.  We did the latter and still had plenty of time to watch OUAT after gorging on dessert.


----------



## Rach3975

Unvoiced_Apollo said:


> Usually the OUAT is half an hour after fireworks.  When my dad and I did the After party.  When we checked in they said we could watch both shows first or come in after fireworks.  We did the latter and still had plenty of time to watch OUAT after gorging on dessert.



That's great to hear.  Thanks!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Rach3975 said:


> We're considering doing one of the the Plaza Garden viewing dessert parties on Sunday 11/4, but I need a little advice first.
> 
> 1. We'd like to see OUAT too, but I don't know yet if it will be before or after HEA that night. If we wait a week or so for that park hours update, is there still likely to be availability? (I know no one can say for sure. Even if we end up waiting and missing both, we'll still have a great trip.) If it helps, Touring Plans thinks that will be a level 4 day and it's during the gap between the 2 holiday parties so MK will be open for HEA every night between Sat. and Wed.
> 
> 2. If OUAT ends up being after HEA, is one party better than the other? I know we can go to the before party and stay in the garden for it. But if we do the after party and wait in the garden until OUAT ends, will there still be enough time to go in and eat?
> 
> 3. Same question as #2, but this time in reverse if OUAT is first. Would we have enough time to eat at the earlier party and still get to the garden in time for OUAT?
> 
> 4. If the park closes at 9 as currently planned, we're likely to do the After Party since that's essentially bonus time after park close. If the hours are extended from 9 until 10 and we want to watch both HEA and OUAT, I assume that eats up most of the last hour? In other words, am I correct in thinking that we wouldn't have time to do any rides between 9 and 10 if we want to watch both shows, regardless of whether we're at the dessert party or not?
> 
> Thanks!



I suspect OUAT will end up being 9:45pm on your night.  

So, HEA will end approx 9:18pm.  If you're doing the After Party, that's a doable but relatively short window to head over, get seated, eat, then head back out.   If you're not planning on going to desserts until after OUAT, it's about a 15 min show so you'd be going over to the desserts around 10pm.  I have not personally been at the After Party that late - and while I don't think they really kick people out, that's kind of getting late.  

Sorry if I'm mis-reading your question!  

I would say the chances of a sell out for the Before or After Party are low'ish as you're in that week between MNNSHP and MVMCP so people have options for which night to go to MK/HEA (unlike a normal party week when supply/demand is strained).  

Hope that helps!


----------



## Rach3975

Does anyone know if you can see OUAT from the part of the Terrace where the After Party is held? If not, do you think we could go to the buffet after HEA, step out for a few minutes to see OUAT, and then come back inside if we want to make a second trip to the buffet? I don't want to be rude or keep the CMs there later than they should be, but it sounds like even if we did that it would only be about 40-ish minutes after HEA ends when we made our last trip to the buffet. How long after HEA ends does the dessert party tend to go?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Rach3975 said:


> Does anyone know if you can see OUAT from the part of the Terrace where the After Party is held?



"Not really" would be my answer.  There are some tables towards the outer wall that have some sporadic views of the castle, but there are some larger trees and such between there and the castle so it's not a particularly good view.  Audio is also not the best as you only get what carries over from the Hub, it's not playing in the Terrace.   I guess passable in a pinch, but you're talking several notches below ideal.  And that assumes you get one of the few tables closer to the outside wall.  

When I want to watch OUAT, we have booked the Before party and just camped out in the garden post fireworks... let the crowds die down... enjoy OUAT... then head out.

I'm sorry, I don't know how long they keep desserts out at the After Party.


----------



## RachaelA

Rach3975 said:


> Does anyone know if you can see OUAT from the part of the Terrace where the After Party is held? If not, do you think we could go to the buffet after HEA, step out for a few minutes to see OUAT, and then come back inside if we want to make a second trip to the buffet? I don't want to be rude or keep the CMs there later than they should be, but it sounds like even if we did that it would only be about 40-ish minutes after HEA ends when we made our last trip to the buffet. How long after HEA ends does the dessert party tend to go?


My 5 year old went over to the rail to watch OUAT during the after party. A mom and her two kids who had a table on the rail invited her to come kneel on the extra chair at their table to see better. It wasn’t an amazing view but it was fine and she could hear enough of the sound from the Hub.


----------



## Aravan24

For the MK fireworks dessert parties during the week between Christmas and New Years, are those for Holiday Wishes as opposed to HEA? I've not been during Christmastime before and my understanding is that during that week the parade and fireworks normally seen at the MVMCP are done during regular park hours.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Aravan24 said:


> For the MK fireworks dessert parties during the week between Christmas and New Years, are those for Holiday Wishes as opposed to HEA? I've not been during Christmastime before and my understanding is that during that week the parade and fireworks normally seen at the MVMCP are done during regular park hours.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I don’t believe this is officially on the calendar yet, but the calendar implies they’ll be showing the Christmas show (Minnie’s Wonderfull Christmastime Fireworks) from 12/23-12/29.  

For some recent context, in 2017 (the first holiday with HEA) they kept HEA running through those dates, but last year moved back to showing the holiday fireworks during that week.


----------



## grannyminnie

I'm trying to book a plaza garden viewing of the MK dessert party for Jan. 14, 15 or 16, and am not able to see any availability.  Can it be that they are not taking reservations this far in advance for HEA dessert parties?  My main reason for going to WDW at this time is to catch an earlier viewing of the fireworks.


----------



## DuskKodesh

grannyminnie said:


> I'm trying to book a plaza garden viewing of the MK dessert party for Jan. 14, 15 or 16, and am not able to see any availability.  Can it be that they are not taking reservations this far in advance for HEA dessert parties?  My main reason for going to WDW at this time is to catch an earlier viewing of the fireworks.



I'm booked for the 29th of Jan so I know they did the availability for the end of the month.


----------



## Lisa F

grannyminnie said:


> I'm trying to book a plaza garden viewing of the MK dessert party for Jan. 14, 15 or 16, and am not able to see any availability.  Can it be that they are not taking reservations this far in advance for HEA dessert parties?  My main reason for going to WDW at this time is to catch an earlier viewing of the fireworks.


I think it's sold out. I am stalking for Feb 21st. Later dates are available.


----------



## grannyminnie

DuskKodesh said:


> I'm booked for the 29th of Jan so I know they did the availability for the end of the month.


I also see all the dates in January appearing to be available and don't get why those days seem to be already booked up.


----------



## DuskKodesh

grannyminnie said:


> I also see all the dates in January appearing to be available and don't get why those days seem to be already booked up.



Maybe give them a call? If it's a mistake they could tell you, or maybe they could find you an open seat


----------



## OasterP

I just got back from a trip and did the terrace fireworks.  It was me, my ex and two kids.  For me it was absolutely worth it.  If I were going again alone I'd do it again.  I had a great view, avoided a quick rainstorm and had a seat.  I love the fireworks shows and I could see the castle projections plus the fireworks.  It was SO nice having a seat to sit back and relax and we sat around for a bit after to avoid the crazy crowds.  We did walk out during OUAT and it was normal crowded.  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## grannyminnie

I checked again today and see no availability for my dates (Jan. 14-17).  Other than camp out on a curb somewhere or book the pricey CRT package, I'm at a loss!  I want to be able to see the projections well!


----------



## jaysmom4285

I don't think you should have a problem getting a good place to watch HEA outside of the dessert party.   There are no seasonal events going on, like MNSSHP or MVMCP, which limit HEA to only three times a week for guests who don't do those events, so it will be offered seven nights a week for everyone.  Also, January is a (relatively speaking) lower attendance time of year.  I was at WDW with my daughter in mid- January a couple years ago.    We walked into MK at 8:50 for the 9 PM HEA and were able to make our way up Main Street to the corner by Casey's with no problem.  There were a lot of people, but it wasn't jammed up shoulder to shoulder, and there was personal space enough for us to just walk around and between people to get to a spot we wanted.  I don't recommend getting there that late, but we were held up by transportation issues. I would think half an hour or so would get you a decent spot at that time of year.


----------



## Rach3975

grannyminnie said:


> I checked again today and see no availability for my dates (Jan. 14-17).  Other than camp out on a curb somewhere or book the pricey CRT package, I'm at a loss!  I want to be able to see the projections well!



I've seen some discussion on another site about how the EMM dates they recently released and the dessert parties (for Jan and Feb, IIRC) were available to book for a while and then started showing as sold out. I have no idea if it's true, but speculation was that they weren't really sold out and that something else was going on. Is there any chance crowd levels have changed enough at Disney over the last week or two that they're reevaluating their plan for what to do after RotR opens? Or maybe they really are sold out...I don't know what to think.


----------



## grannyminnie

jaysmom4285 said:


> I don't think you should have a problem getting a good place to watch HEA outside of the dessert party.   There are no seasonal events going on, like MNSSHP or MVMCP, which limit HEA to only three times a week for guests who don't do those events, so it will be offered seven nights a week for everyone.  Also, January is a (relatively speaking) lower attendance time of year.  I was at WDW with my daughter in mid- January a couple years ago.    We walked into MK at 8:50 for the 9 PM HEA and were able to make our way up Main Street to the corner by Casey's with no problem.  There were a lot of people, but it wasn't jammed up shoulder to shoulder, and there was personal space enough for us to just walk around and between people to get to a spot we wanted.  I don't recommend getting there that late, but we were held up by transportation issues. I would think half an hour or so would get you a decent spot at that time of year.


Thanks for your comments.  Maybe I can "wing" it....however, I am realistic when it comes to crowd levels.  I'll camp out earlier than a half hour, just to be safe!!


----------



## jaysmom4285

I take your point.  Earlier is usually better.  I just wanted to note that, from my experience that time of year, it isn't necessary to camp out for hours, and the crowd isn't jammed together like sardines.


----------



## chimoe

grannyminnie said:


> I checked again today and see no availability for my dates (Jan. 14-17).  Other than camp out on a curb somewhere or book the pricey CRT package, I'm at a loss!  I want to be able to see the projections well!



I’m surprised your having issues getting those Jan dates.  I never thought HEA dessert parties sell out besides for a few popular times like NYE, Christmas, etc.   I just went to WDW site and was able to pretty much find availability between late Oct up to December, (even Christmas eve).  

I’m assuming there is a temp glitch for your dates.  Try calling to book. There is NO way they are truly sold out.  I remember being able to buy dessert party tickets the day before.


----------



## grannyminnie

I agree with you.  If I decide to book one as opposed to camping out on the curb, I'm going to call.  I tried plugging in dates all over January and they all show no availability!
A poster above commented that I should have no problem finding a good spot without booking a party, but I would rather not have to take a chance on fighting for a good spot as I've not seen the show yet.


----------



## Naomeri

I just called this morning, hoping to get a spot for 1 at the Terrace dessert party for Jan 23, and the CM didn’t show any availability either.  I’m hoping it’s just a glitch, now that I know this is a thing that exists, I’d really like to do it.


----------



## Lisa F

Naomeri said:


> I just called this morning, hoping to get a spot for 1 at the Terrace dessert party for Jan 23, and the CM didn’t show any availability either.  I’m hoping it’s just a glitch, now that I know this is a thing that exists, I’d really like to do it.


i'm hoping it's a glitch too but considering people are able to book it for just a week in advance right now it's a good sign it is not fully booked for all of January and February


----------



## Naomeri

Naomeri said:


> I just called this morning, hoping to get a spot for 1 at the Terrace dessert party for Jan 23, and the CM didn’t show any availability either.  I’m hoping it’s just a glitch, now that I know this is a thing that exists, I’d really like to do it.


I just checked online again, and instead of saying there are no available tables, it said that it’s unable to check for tables at this time, so maybe they’re updating the system or something?


----------



## grannyminnie

I've been trying for days to book a plaza garden viewing party for mid-January, with no luck.  (either online or the phone)  The CM on the phone said the best suggestion she had was to call or check back closer to the time.   I will however randomly continue looking for a spot!  There's no glitch; for some reason, these parties are booked solid any of the nights in Jan. I've checked.


----------



## WoolBaby

I think it is either:
1) a system glitch or
2) Disney is not entirely sure about scheduling of the MK dessert parties between Jan. 1 and Mar. 7, 2020.  

EVERY single dessert party at MK (Plaza viewing, After Fireworks Party, and Tomorrowland Terrace) are not bookable for any night between Jan. 1 to Mar. 7, 2020 despite being in blue on the calendar.  Somehow there is availability for those 3 dessert parties before Jan. 1 and after Mar. 7.  Coincidence?  I think not.


----------



## mom2rtk

WoolBaby said:


> I think it is either:
> 1) a system glitch or
> 2) Disney is not entirely sure about scheduling of the MK dessert parties between Jan. 1 and Mar. 7, 2020.
> 
> EVERY single dessert party at MK (Plaza viewing, After Fireworks Party, and Tomorrowland Terrace) are not bookable for any night between Jan. 1 to Mar. 7, 2020 despite being in blue on the calendar.  Somehow there is availability for those 3 dessert parties before Jan. 1 and after Mar. 7.  Coincidence?  I think not.


I booked mine for 1/7 in early September.  Maybe they're changing their minds on the timeline for the price increase and want to go back and do it sooner. (Mine is booked at the old price).


----------



## mom2rtk

grannyminnie said:


> I've been trying for days to book a plaza garden viewing party for mid-January, with no luck.  (either online or the phone)  The CM on the phone said the best suggestion she had was to call or check back closer to the time.   I will however randomly continue looking for a spot!  There's no glitch; for some reason, these parties are booked solid any of the nights in Jan. I've checked.


There's no chance they all booked solid at the same time. Things will shake out soon I'm sure.


----------



## DuskKodesh

I still have mine booked for the 28th of January and when I booked it a few weeks ago there were lots of empty slots. Then a day later they did the price increase warning on the page so maybe that messed it up for everyone.


----------



## jeanie1724

On the Monday before Thanksgiving, we have a reservation for the Signature Celebration at Cinderella's Table, which includes a dessert party after HEA that I'm guessing is the same as the regular post-Fireworks Dessert Party.  How long do people usually stay at the dessert party?  We're a family of four and are not big eaters.  We have a FP for 7 Dwarves from 10-11pm that we're hoping to use before the kids totally zonk out from exhaustion.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jeanie1724 said:


> On the Monday before Thanksgiving, we have a reservation for the Signature Celebration at Cinderella's Table, which includes a dessert party after HEA that I'm guessing is the same as the regular post-Fireworks Dessert Party.  How long do people usually stay at the dessert party?  We're a family of four and are not big eaters.  We have a FP for 7 Dwarves from 10-11pm that we're hoping to use before the kids totally zonk out from exhaustion.



With the After Party, you can stay as long or as little as you’d like. You could skip it if so inclined.

We’re not that into the desserts/food at these things.  Maybe a quick bite, bathroom break, then move on.


----------



## Naomeri

Looks like they’ve cleared the glitch/released the reservations/whatever the issue was—I was able to find multiple nights to choose from for my Jan 23-30 trip.  I picked the 29th because it’s the evening EMH, and my last night there, so I might as well live it up!


----------



## Lisa F

Naomeri said:


> Looks like they’ve cleared the glitch/released the reservations/whatever the issue was—I was able to find multiple nights to choose from for my Jan 23-30 trip.  I picked the 29th because it’s the evening EMH, and my last night there, so I might as well live it up!


Thanks for posting! I was able to book for my February 21 date too!


----------



## TheMick424

Any recent reviews of the after-party?


----------



## Unvoiced_Apollo

TheMick424 said:


> Any reviews of the after-party?



I enjoyed it.  Had several items from the s'mores station, to various small bites to the ooey gooey toffee cake.  You get first dibs to the garden plaza and I think the dining area ends up being less crowded.  My dad and I are fast eaters so we managed to eat everything we wanted then return to watch Once Upon a Time.


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

TheMick424 said:


> Any recent reviews of the after-party?



We loved the after party. We arrived at the garden viewing area around 30 min before the fireworks and got a great spot. Not having people right on top of you during the show is wonderful! It makes the show so much more enjoyable. The dessert party is nice but truly the viewing area is the highlight. I do like how they incorporated some snack food so it’s not just sweets which is overkill. I would do it again but not every trip.


----------



## TheMick424

TheSouthernBelle said:


> We loved the after party. We arrived at the garden viewing area around 30 min before the fireworks and got a great spot. Not having people right on top of you during the show is wonderful! It makes the show so much more enjoyable. The dessert party is nice but truly the viewing area is the highlight. I do like how they incorporated some snack food so it’s not just sweets which is overkill. I would do it again but not every trip.


Thanks!  I also like that there is a variety of savory and sweet items to choose from.  What to do...what to do.  We are doing an After-Hours one night, so I'm torn about spending money on a dessert party this trip.


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

TheMick424 said:


> Thanks!  I also like that there is a variety of savory and sweet items to choose from.  What to do...what to do.  We are doing an After-Hours one night, so I'm torn about spending money on a dessert party this trip.


We did the MVMCP one day and the dessert party on our last day at MK. It was my husband’s bday so the dessert party was a surprise for him. Me and my girls managed to not spill the beans. I loved both “splurges” and while I don’t love paying extra for things that really didn’t used to be ticketed events per se, I do see a value in the after hours, parties and special events. We had a blast. The dessert party was a great ending to our trip.


----------



## TheMick424

TheSouthernBelle said:


> We did the MVMCP one day and the dessert party on our last day at MK. It was my husband’s bday so the dessert party was a surprise for him. Me and my girls managed to not spill the beans. I loved both “splurges” and while I don’t love paying extra for things that really didn’t used to be ticketed events per se, I do see a value in the after hours, parties and special events. We had a blast. The dessert party was a great ending to our trip.


Certainly makes the evening special!  Any thoughts on EMH night vs regular night?  It obviously would cut into ride time, but if we are doing an after-hours another night, maybe that won't matter.  I also debated the before party, but I think my DH would enjoy the party more with a beer.  lol!


----------



## missnikki411

Hello fellow disboarders! I snagged a reservation for a party of 1 for the HEA fireworks dessert party with plaza garden viewing on 12/4. I was ecstatic since it's the only night for those fireworks that week. After 2 hours on hold, I was unable to add my husband to my reservation, even though I have a single table to myself. It doesn't seem to make sense that he can't be added when a single table is just as big as a double table. They said it's by person though and I can check when I get to the park. Am I completely out of luck? Is there anyone else I can talk to before I get there to get some firm answers? I'm worried if I can't add him once I'm there and I'm outside the 5 day cancellation window, I will have to eat the cost. Any tips or previous experiences are greatly appreciated!!

Thank you!


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

TheMick424 said:


> Certainly makes the evening special!  Any thoughts on EMH night vs regular night?  It obviously would cut into ride time, but if we are doing an after-hours another night, maybe that won't matter.  I also debated the before party, but I think my DH would enjoy the party more with a beer.  lol!


We did it on a regular night, no EMH but it was still crowded, it was a Saturday. We had dinner and snuck in a few rides and shopping before hand. We also scoped our spot out and I waited in the garden area while my husband and kids did some Main Street shopping.


----------



## Lisa F

missnikki411 said:


> Hello fellow disboarders! I snagged a reservation for a party of 1 for the HEA fireworks dessert party with plaza garden viewing on 12/4. I was ecstatic since it's the only night for those fireworks that week. After 2 hours on hold, I was unable to add my husband to my reservation, even though I have a single table to myself. It doesn't seem to make sense that he can't be added when a single table is just as big as a double table. They said it's by person though and I can check when I get to the park. Am I completely out of luck? Is there anyone else I can talk to before I get there to get some firm answers? I'm worried if I can't add him once I'm there and I'm outside the 5 day cancellation window, I will have to eat the cost. Any tips or previous experiences are greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Thank you!


I would keep checking for another single until and up to your cancellation day - people might cancel day of and I think it's any time that day.  Then cancel if you get nothing, people will be less likely to cancel inside the window I'd guess.


----------



## pfeifer1990

How does WDW release dates for the dessert party? Our ADR's were open today for May 2020 but the only date available for the dessert party was through May 17 and we are looking for May 21 or May 22.


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

pfeifer1990 said:


> How does WDW release dates for the dessert party? Our ADR's were open today for May 2020 but the only date available for the dessert party was through May 17 and we are looking for May 21 or May 22.


I looked at it, likely just not available yet, I would just keep checking back.


----------



## Cluelyss

pfeifer1990 said:


> How does WDW release dates for the dessert party? Our ADR's were open today for May 2020 but the only date available for the dessert party was through May 17 and we are looking for May 21 or May 22.


Dates seem to be released in “chunks” lately - a few months at a time - and rarely by the 180 mark. Just keep checking back.


----------



## Brroland19

I’m looking for a little help. I’ve booked the “after fireworks dessert party with plaza viewing”. My question is how does the timing of all this work. My reservation says 8pm, HEA says 9pm and Once upon a time says 9:45. Does the dessert party start after once upon a time? Or after the fireworks portion?


----------



## Unvoiced_Apollo

Brroland19 said:


> I’m looking for a little help. I’ve booked the “after fireworks dessert party with plaza viewing”. My question is how does the timing of all this work. My reservation says 8pm, HEA says 9pm and Once upon a time says 9:45. Does the dessert party start after once upon a time? Or after the fireworks portion?



The party portion of the after fireworks starts after the fireworks.  So you check-in at 8.  They will take you to the viewing area (shared with the HEA Plaza Garden Party).  This means you get first dibs on the viewing.  Around 8:30/8:45 the Plaza Garden Party would shuffle into the viewing area.  You all get to watch the fireworks.  The After Party then goes back to TT for dessert.  

When my dad and I went, they did say that we could stay and watch the OUAT show then go back.  We had seen it before, so opted to just return and eat our desserts.  We are fast eaters though and as such we were able to see OUAT as well.


----------



## Brroland19

Ok. I wasn’t sure if you could stay and watch OUAT then go back for the dessert party or not. We want to watch both and I wasn’t sure if this was a conflict with the dessert party or not


----------



## wdwnut61

Just booked the Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party for 11/27  
This will be our 3rd time we love it so much!


----------



## Rach3975

Brroland19 said:


> I’m looking for a little help. I’ve booked the “after fireworks dessert party with plaza viewing”. My question is how does the timing of all this work. My reservation says 8pm, HEA says 9pm and Once upon a time says 9:45. Does the dessert party start after once upon a time? Or after the fireworks portion?


We did it earlier this month and timing was the same as your night. We checked in at 8:15 and were at the viewing area a few minutes afterward.(No line, but apparently there can be one.) HEA ended by 9:20, IIRC. We checked in at the dessert party and asked about OUAT. They told us that as long as we kept our wristbands on we could exit to watch and then return to the party. In the end we made our 2nd trip to the buffet by 9:35, so we were done and left (with our last few snacks in hand) just in time for OUAT. We were 2 adults; we probably would have had to come back if we'd had our kids with us.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Curious as to those that have gone to the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party @ MK - was there as an option the "ooey gooey dessert"?  If so and you had it, and have had the dessert at Liberty Tree,  is it the same? I was really looking forward to that one dessert and it was a let down and wondering if its the same thing they serve at Liberty Tree.


----------



## Drnifer

ErinsMommy said:


> Curious as to those that have gone to the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party @ MK - was there as an option the "ooey gooey dessert"?  If so and you had it, and have had the dessert at Liberty Tree,  is it the same? I was really looking forward to that one dessert and it was a let down and wondering if its the same thing they serve at Liberty Tree.


I think it’s similar, but it’s WAY better at LTT.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Drnifer said:


> I think it’s similar, but it’s WAY better at LTT.



I’ve never been to LTT so I can’t comment, but I read this similar sentiment a lot on this thread.


----------



## Cluelyss

Drnifer said:


> I think it’s similar, but it’s WAY better at LTT.


Agreed. We did LTT for dinner and the dessert party that same night and it was definitely better at LTT!! But yes, it’s very similar if you need an ooey gooey fix!!


----------



## grannyminnie

Cluelyss said:


> Agreed. We did LTT for dinner and the dessert party that same night and it was definitely better at LTT!! But yes, it’s very similar if you need an ooey gooey fix!!


I've got a dessert party reservation in a couple of weeks (first time), and speaking of ooey gooey, I'm slightly concerned that all the sweets on that buffet are gonna keep me awake all night!


----------



## Disneyhanna

grannyminnie said:


> I've got a dessert party reservation in a couple of weeks (first time), and speaking of ooey gooey, I'm slightly concerned that all the sweets on that buffet are gonna keep me awake all night!



We felt terrible after ours (After Fireworks for 9PM HEA) but it was worth it! It did ruin our plans of staying through the midnight EMH but it was such a fun memory that we didn't care. We moaned and groaned all the way back to the resort though.


----------



## ilanakan

If you don't stuff your face, don't eat a big dinner before and mix in some savory you should be ok.  We did the party in Jan and felt it well worth it.


----------



## Logandisney

So excited! Booked it for 5/26! Going to surprise the kids.


----------



## DisneyMommy9

I just booked for May 23rd, the Terrance Party (Not Garden view). Never done it before. It will be myself and 2 children!!! Super excited.


----------



## ArielSRL

This has probably been asked and discussed but any ideas when July 4th will come available? I did book it last year but it was well after it was released and it was actually sold out and then I lucked out and got it booked eventually. 

Or did I manage to miss it? Anyone have it booked?


----------



## cakebaker

ArielSRL said:


> This has probably been asked and discussed but any ideas when July 4th will come available? I did book it last year but it was well after it was released and it was actually sold out and then I lucked out and got it booked eventually.
> 
> Or did I manage to miss it? Anyone have it booked?



I just started stalking for the 3rd, nothing yet. There's a watch thread where a bunch of people are anxiously waiting. https://www.disboards.com/threads/july-3-4-2020-mk-fireworks-dessert-parties-watch-thread.3784315/


----------



## ArielSRL

cakebaker said:


> I just started stalking for the 3rd, nothing yet. There's a watch thread where a bunch of people are anxiously waiting. https://www.disboards.com/threads/july-3-4-2020-mk-fireworks-dessert-parties-watch-thread.3784315/


Thank you!!!


----------



## DisneyBride2014

Has anyone been able to confirm if the Dessert party with the plaza garden view really is the only one that will not offer alcohol  ? I saw that it was pointed out in prior posts but i didn’t see where anyone was able to get clarification. Was about to book for March this afternoon but don’t want to if alcohol is not included. Thanks!


----------



## Lisa F

DisneyBride2014 said:


> Has anyone been able to confirm if the Dessert party with the plaza garden view really is the only one that will not offer alcohol  ? I saw that it was pointed out in prior posts but i didn’t see where anyone was able to get clarification. Was about to book for March this afternoon but don’t want to if alcohol is not included. Thanks!


if you look on the website there is no mention of beer or wine at that one and it is $10 cheaper than the after party (with beer and wine) and $20 cheaper than the tomorrowland terrace party (also with beer and wine.)


----------



## cakebaker

DisneyBride2014 said:


> Has anyone been able to confirm if the Dessert party with the plaza garden view really is the only one that will not offer alcohol  ? I saw that it was pointed out in prior posts but i didn’t see where anyone was able to get clarification. Was about to book for March this afternoon but don’t want to if alcohol is not included. Thanks!



It would appear the before party is the only one that does not include alcohol. The after party and terrace view do.


----------



## DisneyBride2014

Thank you both! It just seemed weird. Not so much the after party but both the seated and plaza view are sharing the same food/drink space right? Just seems like an unnecessary extra step to have to verify which of age people can and can’t drink . Maybe they don’t want people wandering off the terrace with the alcohol though.


----------



## cakebaker

DisneyBride2014 said:


> Thank you both! It just seemed weird. Not so much the after party but both the seated and plaza view are sharing the same food/drink space right? Just seems like an unnecessary extra step to have to verify which of age people can and can’t drink . Maybe they don’t want people wandering off the terrace with the alcohol though.



They don't share the same space. Terrace is on the lower level, Plaza view is on the upper level.


----------



## DisneyBride2014

cakebaker said:


> They don't share the same space. Terrace is on the lower level, Plaza view is on the upper level.


Ahh ok well that makes a lot more sense! We’ve never considered this one before because of the no alcohol so my knowledge compared to the other parks dessert parties  is non-existent! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## jaysmom4285

I'm not entirely sure if these posts are talking about the before or after dessert parties.  I can vouch for the fact that neither the terrace nor the plaza view before parties serve alcohol.  We've done the before party, plaza level, several times.  We are always told that we can use either serving line, depending on which is closer to where we are seated.  If you go up the ramp and are seated to the right, the upper serving line is closer, and if you're seated at tables to the left of the ramp, the lower seating line is closer.  If we're seated in the left hand area, the CM always encourages us to use the terrace level serving line because of its proximity to our table, and we have done so a few times.      We've used both serving lines for the before plaza party, depending on where we were sitting, and there was no alcohol at either.


----------



## cakebaker

jaysmom4285 said:


> I'm not entirely sure if these posts are talking about the before or after dessert parties.  I can vouch for the fact that neither the terrace nor the plaza view before parties serve alcohol.  We've done the before party, plaza level, several times.  We are always told that we can use either serving line, depending on which is closer to where we are seated.  If you go up the ramp and are seated to the right, the upper serving line is closer, and if you're seated at tables to the left of the ramp, the lower seating line is closer.  If we're seated in the left hand area, the CM always encourages us to use the terrace level serving line because of its proximity to our table, and we have done so a few times.      We've used both serving lines for the before plaza party, depending on where we were sitting, and there was no alcohol at either.



It’s changing Feb 1. The terrace view will serve alcohol according to the website. The only one not including alcohol is the before party, Plaza view. 

We too have been told we could use either station. I suspect that will change come Feb 1.


----------



## jaysmom4285

Ah, that makes sense now.  I didn't know about the February 1 change.  I'm sure you're right that there will be no more sharing of serving stations between the plaza and terrace seating.


----------



## Timmerica

For the Plaza Garden View pre-party, at 8:00 can I park my stroller/blanket in the viewing area (to reserve our spot), then go to get the desserts?


----------



## cakebaker

Timmerica said:


> For the Plaza Garden View pre-party, at 8:00 can I park my stroller/blanket in the viewing area (to reserve our spot), then go to get the desserts?


 No. You’re escorted from the dessert party to the garden. Parking your stroller wouldn’t do any good. Someone would just move it if they wanted to stand wherever it was.  You can take desserts with you if you want to get there early, but the better choice to me is booking the after party.


----------



## pfeifer1990

Question: When you make reservations for the dessert party will it show up in the MDE?


----------



## SaintsManiac

pfeifer1990 said:


> Question: When you make reservations for the dessert party will it show up in the MDE?




Yes


----------



## GADisneyDad14

pfeifer1990 said:


> Question: When you make reservations for the dessert party will it show up in the MDE?



Yes, it _should _show up in the same way a dining reservation at a restaurant will show up in various "My Plans" parts of MDE.

An occasional tech snafu or other problem may make it not show up, but those are typically temporary experiences.


----------



## pfeifer1990

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yes, it _should _show up in the same way a dining reservation at a restaurant will show up in various "My Plans" parts of MDE.
> 
> An occasional tech snafu or other problem may make it not show up, but those are typically temporary experiences.


Thank you! It's where I have been looking and they aren't there so I will give it a day or 2 then follow up with Disney.


----------



## DMLAINI

I just made a reservation for Tomorrowland Terrace for my daughter's birthday on 7/23/20.  It's for 8:25 pm.  What time should we arrive?   I'm sooo excited.   This is our first dessert party.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

A reminder that as of yesterday, the Tomorrowland Terrace and After Fireworks dessert parties now offer beer and wine.   The Plaza Garden (Before) Party does not.  New prices in effect all around.

And a reminder to me that I need to do some serious cleanup to page 1! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224112007760109568


----------



## TheMick424

Would love to hear some reviews from the new format, including the beer/wine selections. DFB is reporting that alcohol will be included for all 3 options, but I am skeptical given the price difference between the before and after party. I was debating booking this for our upcoming trip but haven’t pulled the trigger.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

A good read on the latest dessert party happenings:  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225171554859962369


----------



## Disneyhanna

GADisneyDad14 said:


> A good read on the latest dessert party happenings:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225171554859962369


Thanks for posting, Josh does some great reviews. I’m glad we stuck with after fireworks for our party in December, I don’t like the view from the terrace as much. I agree with his comment that the best value is during party season, when the showings of HEA are far and few between. His comment about CA Grill brunch being about the same cost as the new party price will really have me weighing the pros and cons in the future. I’m still hoping to get a 7/3 party but will probably not do a party for a “regular” night again unless they add an AP discount or something.


----------



## glocon

Just wondering... if it’s raining and the show is delayed, do they let you stay in the dessert party area if you do the before party? And if so, do they continue to offer desserts? We did the after party last summer and the show was delayed about an hour. They let us stay here in an unused part without food until the show started. But I was wondering if we had done the before party would it just have lasted longer until the show started.


----------



## zemmer

I have reservations for the party on March 23. The party begins at 8:00 with the park closing and HEA beginning at 9:00. However, there are DAH that night starting at 10:00 which leads me to believe they will extend park closing to 10:00. If that happens, do they keep HEA at 9:00 or change it to 10:00? Thanks!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

zemmer said:


> I have reservations for the party on March 23. The party begins at 8:00 with the park closing and HEA beginning at 9:00. However, there are DAH that night starting at 10:00 which leads me to believe they will extend park closing to 10:00. If that happens, do they keep HEA at 9:00 or change it to 10:00? Thanks!



HEA will stay at 9pm.

And yep, almost a given park hours will extend to 10pm on your evening.

Have fun!


----------



## Dan Murphy

GADisneyDad14 said:


> A good read on the latest dessert party happenings:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225171554859962369


Josh's work is always so good, so detailed.      Thanks for the link.


----------



## DMLAINI

How early should you show up for the dessert party?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

DMLAINI said:


> How early should you show up for the dessert party?



Which one?

It is really subjective - some will line up well in advance of the ADR time, some will come much later.  We prefer to come later, but specifics depend on which one.


----------



## DMLAINI

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Which one?
> 
> It is really subjective - some will line up well in advance of the ADR time, some will come much later.  We prefer to come later, but specifics depend on which one.


We're doing there one at Tomorrowland Terrance


----------



## GADisneyDad14

DMLAINI said:


> We're doing there one at Tomorrowland Terrance



If my understanding of current operations is correct, tables are given first come first served, so that party sometimes gets mentioned as one you’d rather be on time for vs late.  The ADR time is one hour pre fireworks - you’ll always have eager beavers that arrive in advance of that and wait.  I haven’t personally done the Tomorrowland Terrace version in awhile so I’m a bit hesitant to give specific advice.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Does anyone know what the dessert parties code as on credit cards?


----------



## AJT607

I believe that they code as restaurants, but I'm not 100% certain.  I have a card that gives 3% rewards for restaurants and I'm pretty sure that we got that when we pre-paid for the dessert parties.  However, "travel" is also 3% on that card, so its possible that it coded as something travel-related, I guess.


----------



## DianaMB333

Hi.. I have a Garden view reservation for fireworks.. can I stay there to watch Once Upon a Time show? Will still be a reserved area or do they open to public after HEA? Thanks..


----------



## jaysmom4285

You can stay for OUAT. The area is no longer reserved after HEA, but most people leave, and very few enter.  It's pretty wide open at that point.


----------



## JanisJ

I was wondering how long after the fireworks you can hang out in the garden plaza after the fireworks? Can you stay and relax while the crowds are leaving MK? Will they allow you back inside to use the bathrooms after  HEA if going to the before party?


----------



## jaysmom4285

As I mentioned above, once HEA is over, the area isn't controlled access any more.  The vast majority of dessert party goers leave, but you can stay for quite a while.  We always do, just to wait for the stampede of people leaving to die down.  There should be no problem going to the bathroom and coming back since the area is open to anyone at that point.


----------



## JanisJ

jaysmom4285 said:


> As I mentioned above, once HEA is over, the area isn't controlled access any more.  The vast majority of dessert party goers leave, but you can stay for quite a while.  We always do, just to wait for the stampede of people leaving to die down.  There should be no problem going to the bathroom and coming back since the area is open to anyone at that point.


Thanks ! Good to know, I was just wondering if you could use the facilities inside the Terrace, where the party is held.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Attending our first AH party in April.....thanks for the great information!


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Just booked for September 12th!  The only way we will watch the fireworks on trips now is to do a dessert party.


----------



## Cluelyss

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Just booked for September 12th!  The only way we will watch the fireworks on trips now is to do a dessert party.


Us too


----------



## cakebaker

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Just booked for September 12th!  The only way we will watch the fireworks on trips now is to do a dessert party.



 Same here.


----------



## tinkerhon

cakebaker said:


> Same here.



Add us to that list too !


----------



## OKWFan88

Has anyone done this solo? Was wondering if you sit with other people or do you get your own table if you do the terrace seating option? Debating on doing this later on in the month 3/30.


----------



## Lsdolphin

OKWFan88 said:


> Has anyone done this solo? Was wondering if you sit with other people or do you get your own table if you do the terrace seating option? Debating on doing this later on in the month 3/30.



you have your own table


----------



## ilanakan

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Just booked for September 12th!  The only way we will watch the fireworks on trips now is to do a dessert party.


How did you do that?  It doesn't show there are any parties in September after 6th September on My Disney Experience.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

ilanakan said:


> How did you do that?  It doesn't show there are any parties in September after 6th September on My Disney Experience.


Do you have a trip booked for that period and are signed in to your account? If so, you can book 180+10 out from your check in day.  Our trip starts on 9/5/20 so that is how I was able to.


----------

